# Biker gesucht.../ Viersen- Süchteln, Brüggen-Bracht, Meinweg, Dahlheim, usw... - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## superbenni (30. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen noch Biker für MTB-Touren in den
Süchtelner-Höhen, Brachter und Elmter Wald sowie im Meinweggebiet und 
Dahlheim...

Außerdem fahren wir regelmäßig Nightrides . Die sind besonders spannend 
und bringen den richtigen Kick.

Also, wenn es noch andere Biker gibt, die hier unterwegs sind, dann 
meldet euch doch mal. 

Gruß Superbenni und der Wachtendonker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (30. November 2009)

Sooo, Mittwoch
Gruß, Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (30. November 2009)

man hat uns abgeschnitten :-(


----------



## Olli.K (30. November 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> man hat uns abgeschnitten :-(


Was heißt das???


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

technische Gründe - Details hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434796


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. November 2009)

Cool,

doch so viele Einträge..............


----------



## Olli.K (30. November 2009)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Cool,
> 
> doch so viele Einträge..............


Wie sieht es bei dir aus, mit Mittwoch?

Gruß, Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. November 2009)

Hi,

sehr gut! Steckdosen und Leitungen legen ist angesagt


----------



## Gudyo (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
da der Thread geteilt wurde schreib ich einfach mal ne neue Einleitung.

Dieser Thread führt einen Teil der MTB Gemeinde am linken Niederrhein zusammen, die Locations verteilen sich entlang der deutsch/niederländischen Grenzregion von Aachen bis hoch nach Nimwegen. Eifel und belgische Ardennen gehören zum erweiterten Einzugsgebiet. Schwerpunktmässig wird hier Tour/Marathon mit kleinen Exkursen FR/DH gefahren. Die Leute kommen aus der Region Wankum/Wachtendonk/Geldern/Kempen/Viersen/Heinsberg/Mönchengladbach/Nettetal/Schwalmtal/Selfkant und Umgebung. Nightrides bilden, neben den Tourenfahrten am Wochenende, besonders im Herbst/Winter einen festen Bestandteil der hiesigen Community. Jeder der ein geländetaugliches Bike und einen Helm sein eigen nennt, ist als Mitfahrer herzlich Willkommen.

Wichtige Links für die Region:
www.mtb-heinsberg.de
www.mountainmuffins.de

Kurze Einleitung Kürzel:
SH  = Parkplatz Süchtelner Höhen 
Hoher Busch = Parkplatz an der B 7
JH Hins = Jugendherberge in Hinsbeck
WS = Weisser Stein (Ausflugslokal an der Grenze zu erreichen von Brüggen/Bracht aus)
WD = Wachtendonk

Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Olli,
kann Mittwoch leider auch nicht. Werde heute ne Runde in den SH fahren.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (1. Dezember 2009)

UIH UIH UIH sorry friedhelm jetzt muß aber wieder den Besserwisser raushängen lassen (ich kann nicht anders)

Unsere Nightraids sind doch eher Nightrides auch wenn manchmal Ähnlichkeiten nicht abzustreiten sind:



 raid   der Einbruch   
 raid   der Einfall   - Angriff   
 raid   das Kommandounternehmen   
 raid   der Raubzug   
 raid   die Razzia   
 raid   der Überfall   
 raid   der Überraschungsangriff


----------



## mountain 31 (1. Dezember 2009)

gute besserung nochmal ans Schwarzwild!

da ich ja die HK II nicht zu Ende gefahren bin werde ich sie für samstag auf die ToDo-Liste setzen!


----------



## Gudyo (1. Dezember 2009)

Ähm stimmt, hat mich meine World of Warcraft Vergangenheit doch wieder eingeholt
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Dezember 2009)

Tach zusammen!
Mittwoch is nich bei mir  mein Weib war schneller und hat mir chillen mit freunden verordnet (obwohl ne runde erkunde wäre mir lieber )[email protected] Friedhelm  ausfürlicher gings nich  Fehlt nur noch der Aspekt  im Winter , warmhaltendes Zubehör und ne FUNZEL--->in Fachkreisen auch beleuchtung genannt ,am bike wären dinge die noch anzumerken wären


----------



## mountainmuffins (1. Dezember 2009)

Bin wieder nüchtern!!!!
Sorry wegen Sonntag. Aber vielleicht war das nur eine Vorahnung von mir, besser nicht mit zu !!!raiden!!!.Gute Besserung auch von mir. Wegen morgen werde ich auch absagen. Werde dem W´donker mal unter die behaarten Arme greifen, damit er dem Mountain31 nicht den Platz unter der Brücke streitig machen muß
Eine Frage noch ganz kurz.
Was hat eigentlich Schalke am WE gemacht??????
Gruß VFL Guido


----------



## Gudyo (2. Dezember 2009)

mountainmuffins schrieb:


> Bin wieder nüchtern!!!!
> Sorry wegen Sonntag. Aber vielleicht war das nur eine Vorahnung von mir, besser nicht mit zu !!!raiden!!!.Gute Besserung auch von mir. Wegen morgen werde ich auch absagen. Werde dem W´donker mal unter die behaarten Arme greifen, damit er dem Mountain31 nicht den Platz unter der Brücke streitig machen muß
> Eine Frage noch ganz kurz.
> Was hat eigentlich Schalke am WE gemacht??????
> Gruß VFL Guido



Igitt, du bist ja vor gar nix fies!
Blau und weiss, wie lieb ich dich! muhaha
Gruss Friedhelm

PS: Noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für Sonntag frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (2. Dezember 2009)

hi friedhelm.

verräts du uns auch noch wo du sonntag hinfährst?


----------



## Gudyo (2. Dezember 2009)

Aber natürlitsch. Am Sonntag gehts mit Georgs Fahrradladen nach Brunsum zu ner geführten Tour über die Trails. Treff ist 10.15 Uhr in Neuwerk am Laden und kostet nix. Hab vor einigen Wochen schon mal angefragt aber als Schalkefan mit verweinten Augen kann man sowas schon mal überlesen
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Dezember 2009)

stüümmtz nur das fällt bei mir flach wegen frühdienst


----------



## Schwarzwild (2. Dezember 2009)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Aber natürlitsch. Am Sonntag gehts mit Georgs Fahrradladen nach Brunsum zu ner geführten Tour über die Trails. Treff ist 10.15 Uhr in Neuwerk am Laden und kostet nix. Hab vor einigen Wochen schon mal angefragt aber als Schalkefan mit verweinten Augen kann man sowas schon mal überlesen
> Gruss Friedhelm


Sagst Du Bescheid, dass ich wegen der Verletzung für diese Tour ausfalle?
Oder kannst Du mir sagen, wie der Trailspezi heißt, dann kann ich ihn evtl. auch anmailen. Möchte nur nicht, dass sie mich samt Auto einplanen.


----------



## Gudyo (8. Dezember 2009)

Nabend zusammen,
hab den Thread gerade nochmal so vor Seite 2 gerettet. Sehe ja ein, das Wetter ist nich so prall und einige haben wenig Zeit aber bisgen schreiben muss doch möglich sein. Hab das Gefühl das einige einfach so in den Winterschlaf gefallen sind. Was den mit dem Pukifahrer, der Mörderwarde, Frau Bratbecker, The Crasy German und den ganzen anderen, lebt ihr noch oder habt ihr euch auch aus den Forum abgemeldet? 

Werde wohl Sonntag ne Runde drehen durch die heimischen Gebiete, SH, Hins und an der Niers nach Hause, näheres dann zum WE hin.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## crazy chicken (8. Dezember 2009)

nicht abgemeldet, aber leben na ja...


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Dezember 2009)

nabend ! soar mal die schicht zum schlafen gebracht  friedhelm sach am nen timer an wann du gedenkst zu fahren ??Werd morgen dann wohl nochn testride absolvieren ,vermute mal das meine vorderradbremse heimlich ihre bremsflüssigkeit verschwinden lässt denn die  Ersatzbeläge sind genau so dick wie die alten 

gruß peter


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin... Der Crasy German lebt auch noch... Nur hab ich im Moment sehr viel in der Firma zu tun und zuhause wollen 120 m² umgebaut werden. Da bin ich dann den Rest der Zeit bis zum schlafen gehen... Das heißt das ich zur Zeit eher mit Boschhammer, Akkuschrauber und ähnlichem unterwegs bin als mit dem Radl.

Unser kommender Nachwuchs solls im Mai ja schön haben!


----------



## Gudyo (10. Dezember 2009)

@Lübke: Na Bravo, endlich mal einer der was mit Hand und Fuß gemacht hat.

So nach Studium der Wettervorhersage die gute Nachricht: Es hört auf zu regnen und fängt an zu schneien. Schnee ist gut für den Grip also gehts am Sonntag in die Trails. 11 Uhr ist Abfahrt an der Unterführung Wolfskull. Erscheinen oder weinen! Werde dann durch die SH die übliche Route Richtung Hins nehmen und da im hellen mal die Nette lang fahren.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## reigi (10. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand Lust, mit uns zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (10. Dezember 2009)

Naaaabend!

Hi Reigi! Danke für dein Angebot aber aufgrund der Freitag stattfindenden Weihnachtsfeier werde ich mich gegen Mittag noch mal an der Heimatkunde 2 versuchen. Mal schauen ob Schwarzwild noch ein bisken Kleingeld beim Abflug aus der Trikottasche gepurzelt ist.

Werde mit meinem Arbeitskollegen (MTB-Neuling) ne ruhige Runde drehen. Wer noch Bock hat melden!

@Lübke: Nachwuchs im Mai?????? Haste dir ein neues Rad bestellt????


Ansonsten leide ich wie jedes Jahr Berufsbedingt unter Streß und Mehrarbeit im Dezember werde aber ab meinem Urlaub 23.12.-03.01. wieder zur Verfügung stehen.

Die WeihnachtsCTF (ich glaub in Haelen) steht ganz oben auf meinem Wunschzettel. Genau das richtig um die Arterien wieder ablagerungsfrei zu kurbeln. Wer kommt mit?

Euer Bekloppter mit der kaputten Gabel!


----------



## Gudyo (11. Dezember 2009)

Morgen,
@Berg 31:Mittag und ruhig hört sich gut an, helf dir gern beim Kleingeldsuchen. Treff an der Dahlheimer Mühle ?
@Reigi: Tolles Angebot aber für mich leider auch zu früh. 
@Motopedro: Kann dich gern bis Oberkrüchten mitnehmen, von da an kann mann schön anrollen bis Dahlheim.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo freidhelm!

High noon (also 12.00 Uhr) am Bahnhof Dalheim-Rödgen!

bis morgen! (ich nehm auch mein Handy mit!)


----------



## Gudyo (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi Marco,
bin um 12 am Bahnhof Dahlheim. Um missverständnisse auszuschließen, das ist doch der riesige Bahnhof mit der einen Haltestelle an der Sankt Ludwig Strasse oda.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (11. Dezember 2009)

Rischtisch! Soooooooo...ich geh jetzt saufen!


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Dezember 2009)

http://www.kingbarcelona.com/en/ktm-aphex-dh-bike-new-issue-2010-pi-1870.html
Off topic .....habs ultraschallbild von lübke sehen können es wird siehe link *gg* hammmergoil  find ich!!!

Wie ihr wollt morgen statt sonntag ??dann bin ich raus bike steht bei georg wegen  fehlender bremspower vorne


----------



## Lübke27 (12. Dezember 2009)

Iiiiiiiih nen Ktm... Wenns so wird, geb ichs zur Adoption frei... Ich hätte gerne was richtung Giant Faith 2010


----------



## Gudyo (12. Dezember 2009)

@Lübke: Kann ich verstehen, das ktm ist so hässlich, dass es nur der Entwickler lieben kann. Aber was erwartet man von nem Hersteller, der sich rühmt das erste elektrisch unterstützte Mountainbike auf den Markt zu bringen. 
@Motopedro: Bike wieder klar? Wär morgen Mittag für ne Ausnüchterungsrunde zu haben. 12 Uhr am PP Kaldenkirchener.
@Marco: War ne schöne Runde, schade das Chris kein Kleingeld liegengelassen hat.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (14. Dezember 2009)

Tach zusammen,
fährt jemand am Mittwoch?

Gruß, Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (15. Dezember 2009)

der mittwoch fällt für mich aus, biete aber den Donnerstag für ne runde in den sühös an. Außerdem möchte ich am sonntag ne runde drehen (ohne Licht, außer tageslicht natürlich).


----------



## Gudyo (15. Dezember 2009)

Nabend,
morgen fällt bei mir auch flach wäre aber Donnerstag am Start. Könnte frühestens um 18.30 am Parkplatz SH sein.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (15. Dezember 2009)

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht.
Wochenende:
Wollte warscheinlich am Samstag ne Runde am Nürburgring drehen.


----------



## mountain 31 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi friedhelm. 18.30 wäre auch für mich das aller früheste (egal später wirds auch nicht mehr dunkler) meld dich doch einfach am nachmittag mal bei mir (nr. hasse ja) dann kann ich das schon ungefähr abschätzen !


----------



## mountain 31 (17. Dezember 2009)

der Polarexpress ist wieder unterwegs:

Vorschlag für Sonntag:  http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cbhrgezwqroeadcc

Übrigens es ist der kürzeste Sonntag des Jahres! Ab nächste Woche werden die Tage wieder länger!


----------



## Gudyo (18. Dezember 2009)

Da simmer dabei. Wo und wann wollen wir los?
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin !Wann wolltet ihr denn Sonntag denn los ??Wens denn nich zu früh is bin dabei (n8schicht)

EdT..Stelle niemals ein Bike zum reparieren auf den Kopf .Dies wird mit verlust von Bremsflüssigkeit nicht unter 5ml bestraft


----------



## The Snake (18. Dezember 2009)

EdT..Stelle niemals ein Bike zum reparieren auf den Kopf .Dies wird mit verlust von Bremsflüssigkeit nicht unter 5ml bestraft [/quote]


???????????????????????


----------



## mountain 31 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Peter!

Schon mal bei nem Händler, nem festival oder auf nem Foto von nem Rennen oder in einem Katalog einen Reperaturständer gesehen auf dem das Rad Kopfüber eingespannt wird?

Klugscheyssermodus ende!


----------



## Gudyo (18. Dezember 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter!
> 
> Schon mal bei nem Händler, nem festival oder auf nem Foto von nem Rennen oder in einem Katalog einen Reperaturständer gesehen auf dem das Rad Kopfüber eingespannt wird?
> 
> Klugscheyssermodus ende!


 
Echter Brüller! Ich stell mir gerade vor wie der Zweiradmechaniker in den Yogamodus geht um die Schaltung einzustellen. 
Mit Sonntag, Highnoon ist doch ne gute Zeit, ich würd hier so gegen 11.15 Richtung Bismarckturm aufbrechen. Andere Vorschläge?

Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (18. Dezember 2009)

Highnoon am Corral in Tombstone(Bismarckturm) hört sich gut an. 

Strecke sind so an die 37 km sollten wir aber schön langsam angehen und da wir uns ja ein bischen auskennen können wir ja auch abkürzen (wenn jemandem kalt wird, und das wirds sicher friedhelm und ich können das bestätigen)


----------



## freakadelle88 (18. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend...

Ich würde mich gerne dieses Mal an der Tour beteiligen.
Wäre dann auch um 12:00 am Bismarckturm
@ Gudyo: Nudelsalat und Senf bring ich dieses Mal mit.


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Dezember 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter!
> 
> Schon mal bei nem Händler, nem festival oder auf nem Foto von nem Rennen oder in einem Katalog einen Reperaturständer gesehen auf dem das Rad Kopfüber eingespannt wird?
> 
> Klugscheyssermodus ende!


Händler ?!?NNÖÖÖÖ, self made reparaturen im Gemeinschaftskeller(ritzeltausch,bremsbeläge) der so klein is das ne Fliege probleme bekommte ,ne kurve zu kratzen Und ausserdem isch habe gar keine Montageständer.
@ snake ,habe mich aufklären lassen müßen das am ausgleichsbehälter ne bohrung dran is damit sich die dot flüssigkeit mal verdünnisieren kann wenns  zu eng wird  

Gruß peter


----------



## Lübke27 (19. Dezember 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> EdT..Stelle niemals ein Bike zum reparieren auf den Kopf .Dies wird mit verlust von Bremsflüssigkeit nicht unter 5ml bestraft



Muss auch mal kurz den Klug*******rmodus einschalten: Das ist totaler Quatsch - Ich stelle mein Rad manchmal 2 Tage auf den Kopf um die Dichtungen der Gabel wieder mit Oel zu tränken.

Und zu dem Loch im Ausgleichsbehälter... Ich weiß ja nicht was Du für eine Bremse hast oder wer Dir diesen Blödsinn erzählt hat. Das gibt es zwar, nur darf da kein Öl raus kommen. Wenn Öl von der Bremse in den Ausgleichbehälter muss (weil zb zu warm wird durchs bremsen oder auch im Hochsommer) muss das Volumen im Behälter ja größer werden. Dies passiert durch eine Gummimembran die sich durch das Loch im Ausgleichsbehälter ausdehnen kann.

Im ganzen ist ein Scheibenbremssystem ein geschlossenes System! Und wie der Name schon sagt, kann da nix raus - außer es ist kaputt! Stell Dir mal vor der Druck beim "auf den Kopf" stellen würde ausreichen um die Bremsflüssigkeit rauszudrücken??? Was müsste dann erst der Druck beim Bremse ziehen anstellen? Da hättest Du nach einem Bremsvorgang schon nix mehr in den Leitungen.

*Klug*******rmodus aus*


----------



## westlicht (19. Dezember 2009)

... hab heut' morgen 'mal eine kleine Tour bei klirrender Kälte gewagt. -12°C haben die Trinkflasche in 30min zum TotalEisBlock konvertieren lassen und meine Handschuhe haben leider auch versagt.

So bin ich dann nur 1 1/2h und 25km von Waldniel gen Molzmühle und einen netten Trail in den Schwalmauen wieder zurück gefahren. War trotzdem genial, endlich Winter!!!

Viel Spaß im öffentlichen Eisschrank wünscht

Bernd

P.S. Wäre für 'nen guten Tipp bzgl. Winterhandschuhe sehr dankbar!


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Dezember 2009)

@lübke
 Sssooo ausführlich wollte ich das nich beschreiben ....denn die jenigen die schon länger mit hydraulischen  bremsen  underwechs sind wissen ja was gemeint is  und ich fahre die jucy ultimate ,da sich nun mal anscheind  sich die dot (bei besagten reparaturen )über die membran verpinselt hat ..weil einen fleck von unbekannter flüssigkeit an der stelle gebildet hat wo derbremshebel "lag" und danach ich feststellen musste das sich die bremsstärke von "lecker kräftig" auf "ich bin dann mal wech" verabschiedete...ließ dat nur einen schluss zu ,was der fleck war  Ergo schließe ich darauf, das offensichtlich die membrane von der Vorderradbremse im allerwertesten is ???
@Westlicht guckste mal da http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436771

P.S. Sonntag fällt bei mir flach ,meine Regierung hat mich höflichst daran erinnert ,das  wir zum Geburtstagsbrunch eingeladen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Snake (19. Dezember 2009)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Muss auch mal kurz den Klug*******rmodus einschalten: Das ist totaler Quatsch - Ich stelle mein Rad manchmal 2 Tage auf den Kopf um die Dichtungen der Gabel wieder mit Oel zu tränken.
> 
> Und zu dem Loch im Ausgleichsbehälter... Ich weiß ja nicht was Du für eine Bremse hast oder wer Dir diesen Blödsinn erzählt hat. Das gibt es zwar, nur darf da kein Öl raus kommen. Wenn Öl von der Bremse in den Ausgleichbehälter muss (weil zb zu warm wird durchs bremsen oder auch im Hochsommer) muss das Volumen im Behälter ja größer werden. Dies passiert durch eine Gummimembran die sich durch das Loch im Ausgleichsbehälter ausdehnen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, endlich mal wieder eine fachliche Erklärung die auch Sinn macht.


----------



## Gudyo (19. Dezember 2009)

Nabend zusammen,
bezüglich Handschuhe, bis -5 gehen die billigen von Aldi ganz gut aber bei der sibirischen Kälte dürften wohl am ehesten gute Skihandschuhe nützen. 
Damit sind wir Morgen also zu dritt, ich bring Tee und Gebäck mit. 
Bis Morgen
Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (19. Dezember 2009)

Danke, wollte ja nur nicht, das jetzt alle Angst haben ihr Rad mal auf den Kopf zu drehen 

Stellt Euch mal nen Rad/Schlauchwechsel im Gelände vor, bei dem man das Rad nicht auf den Kopf stellen darf. Da wäre ja dann ebenfalls Y(J?)oga angesagt!

Und stellt Euch mal vor Ihr hättet nach nem Backflip keine Bremse mehr )))


----------



## mountain 31 (19. Dezember 2009)

genau nach meinem letzten frontflip hat meine bremse auch noch funktioniert und habe gleichzeitig noch vorne und hinten den schlauch gewechselt und meine Dichtungen geölt!


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Dezember 2009)

najut genuch off topic Na dann viel spaß morgen beim fahren ,hoffe für euch das es nich sooo ar*** kalt is wie heut morgen,und unfallfreies fahren ,noch mehr ausfälle dies jahr wären zu viel des guten    Dat feierabend bierchen, heut morgen , bei kuscheligen -11 grad  war dann ice beer,herlich krümelig im abgang


----------



## Gudyo (20. Dezember 2009)

Nabend,
der Polarexpress ist planmässig eingelaufen. Nach gefühlten 80 km (gefahren warens um die 40) durch den teilweise 10 cm hohen Neuschnee hab ich die Kette aber so richtig ab. Ab 5 cm geht der Gripp sowas von verloren ohne Spikes, das man mehr rutscht als fährt, dass hatte wirklich nicht mehr viel mit Biken zu tun.Hinzu kam der heftige Gegenwind (Man sollte den nach Marco benennen, weil der immer aus der Richtung kam in der wir unterwegs waren.)
Auch ein Lob an Jean für die unerschrockene Begleitung, es gehört schon eine gehörige Portion Ignoranz dazu bei dem Wetter mit dem Rad zu fahren, entsprechend überrascht waren dann auch die Fußgänger vom Geräusch einer Fahrradklingel im Schneegestöber.
Es hat trotz der Anstrengung richtig Spass gemacht und wann haben wir schon mal Gelegenheit zum "Champagner Powder Biking"!
Gruss "der wo Heute früh schlafen geht" Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Dezember 2009)

Nabend,

bei einer N8fahrt kommt der Schnee noch besser


----------



## mountain 31 (21. Dezember 2009)

das war schon richtig geil gestern, zwar kein flow (sogar bergab rollte nix) aber mal was ganz besonderes. Leider haben die für die nächsten Tage tauwetter angesagt, also mal schauen wie der waldboden reagiert wenn der Schnee schmelzen sollte :-((

für die CTF in Haelen siehts damit schlecht aus, denn so ne schlammpackung kostet dann doch wieder ne neue Kette und ein neues ritzel. wir bleiben dran.....


----------



## super Jost (21. Dezember 2009)

Friedhelm die Mörderwarde lebt auch noch warum soll ich mich hier abmelden,ich bin Sonntag noch mit dem Pukifahrer 55 km gefahren wir müßen ja für die Rennen 2010 trainieren.Ich gehe ertmal am 23.12 ab Rocken (Toten-Hosen) Ilka ich hoffe wir sehen uns da.Allen ein Frohes Fest.

Gruß super Jost

PS:Friedhelm das Leben ist kein Ponyhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pap (23. Dezember 2009)

Allen Bikern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen gesunden Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ab +20° steige ich wieder ein.

Gruß Pap


----------



## Gudyo (23. Dezember 2009)

Nabend zusammen,
Auto ist gepackt und morgen früh gehts los zum Winterbiken in die Vulkaneifel.
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack vom letzten WE mit dem Titel "Drei Deppen im Schnee"
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/536048
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010 wünscht 
Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

die Bauleitung hat mir über Weihnnachten frei gegeben!

Werde morgen um 12:00 Uhr in WD starten, um eine Heilige Runde zu drehen!!

Sonst: Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## mountainmuffins (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche allen Freunden und Bekannten ein paar besinnliche Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010
Gruß Guido


----------



## anne waffel (24. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachtsgrüße aus Bonnieux in der Provence von mir und vom leider im Forum gesperrten Schwarzwild!


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. Dezember 2009)

hallo @ Anne und SW schöne wheinachten und besinnliche  Feiertage
Wie gehts denn dem SW ?? Wat macht dat handgelenk??

@All Ein Frohes Wheinachten und lasst euch reich beschenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hörte gerade, dass die Toertocht in Haelen ausgefallen ist. Weiß jemand, ob das stimmt und wenn ja, was der Grund war?


----------



## mudsurfer (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja ist richtig wurde abgesagt. Neuer Termin ist der 24.01.2010.
Bin leider auch für Nüsse angereist. 
Da ich schonmal dort war bin ich ne Stunde lang dort gefahren.
Die Waldwege waren teils über die ganze breite vereist. So das ne Toecht mit einigen hundert Teilnehmern den ein oder anderen Massensturz provoziert hätte.

Man sieht sich am 24.01 in Haelen.


----------



## freakadelle88 (29. Dezember 2009)

Könnte mir bitte mal jemand erklären was dieToertocht in Haelen ist, bzw nen Link zu ner Internetseite geben??

Ich war vor knapp 11/2 Monaten im Dalheimer Wald unterwegs und hab auf ein Mal ganz viele Biker getroffen...war etwas erstaunt^^
War das auch eine???


----------



## westlicht (31. Dezember 2009)

... allen Bikern hier in der Region wünsch' ich 'nen guten Rutsch in die 2010er Saison mit vielen schönen Touren bei nettem Wetter und möglichst keinen Stürzen!!!

Feiert schön

Bernd


----------



## Olli.K (1. Januar 2010)

FROHES NEUES JAHR


----------



## Thomas K (1. Januar 2010)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte mal jemand erklären was dieToertocht in Haelen ist, bzw nen Link zu ner Internetseite geben??
> 
> Ich war vor knapp 11/2 Monaten im Dalheimer Wald unterwegs und hab auf ein Mal ganz viele Biker getroffen...war etwas erstaunt^^
> War das auch eine???



Alle CTFs bzw. Tochten in NL findest Du hier:

http://www.mountainbike.nl/ned/toertochten/

Die beste Seite für unsere Region ist aber

http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/

Die Radler vor 1 1/2 Monaten in der Dahlheimer Ecke nahmen wahrscheinlich an der CTF in Vlodrop teil.  Da gibt es übrigens am Sonntag wieder eine CTF.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

jemand Lust auf eine beleuchtete Schnee fahrt??


----------



## Gudyo (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
hoffe ihr hattet einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 
@SW: Hoffe es geht deiner Hand so langsam wieder besser.
@Jean: Hier hast du Gelegenheit gegen Startgeld (um die 5 Euro) auf einer mal gut, mal weniger gut ausgeschilderten Strecke (30-60 km) mitzufahren. In der Startgebühr ist meist die Streckenverpflegung (besser nicht drauf verlassen), ein Getränk und eine Bikewäsche enthalten. Der Anspruch reicht von Easy bis Holla und oft wird hier im Forum angekündigt, wen jemand fahren möchte. Meist starten die mitten in der Nacht (8 bis 10 Uhr) und oft ist die Sache mit Anreise per Auto verbunden (Es sei den du brauchst 30 km Anfahrt um warm zu werden).
@Rest: Wie siehts aus Mittwoch, jemand dabei? Ich würde gern ne Runde drehen und den Schwung aus der Vulkaneifel ins neue Jahr hinüber retten.
Schlag mal 18 Uhr PP SH vor. 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo
@ Wachtendonker: Für heute bin ich schon ausgebucht.
@Friedhelm: Ich würde gerne am Mittwoch fahren, aber da ich mich in SH gar nicht auskenne, bräuchte ich ne Adresse.
Oder ist das der PP an dem Sportplatz? (hoffe, dass es nur ein gibt)

Gruß, Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Januar 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Friedhelm: Ich würde gerne am Mittwoch fahren, aber da ich mich in SH gar nicht auskenne, bräuchte ich ne Adresse.
> Oder ist das der PP an dem Sportplatz? (hoffe, dass es nur ein gibt)
> ...


Frohes neues Jahr @all

ES GIBT in der tat 2 Sportplätze dort  Der eine is Hoher busch mit dem kleinen dirtpark und der andere is an der Hindenburgstraße(A52 Abfahrt Süchteln )  und den meint Friedhelm wohl 

Meiner einer wird Mittwoch nich dran teilnehmen, weil n8schicht ansteht, und bei der letzen ausfahrt , es sowas von schmierig  glatt war das ich mit dem neuen bock wohl mehr aufn waldboden gehangen hätt als mir lüb is Werde aber es die Tage nochmal wagen, werd aber dann den ollen bock nehmen 

gruß peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (4. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues Jahr an alle.

Ich denk ich werde am Mittwoch dabeisein, wenn mein Lämpsche bis dahin da ist.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Januar 2010)

Nabend,
schauen wir doch mal ob noch jemand mitfahren möchte. Sonst würde ich vorschlagen das wir uns gegen 18.30 PP SH (N51.740E621.127) treffen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (4. Januar 2010)

Nabend Mäddels, vorab möchte ich Euch allen ein frohes, gesundes und gesundes Neues Jahr wünschen. Ich möchte gerne etwas los werden. Lest selber:

*Da ist etwas was mir nicht gefällt...*

... dies waren die Worte der Ärztin beim 3D-Ultraschall am 18.12.2009 um ca 10.30 Uhr, die uns den Boden unter den Füßen weggezogen haben.

Eigentlich wollten Nadine (meine Freundin) und ich nur den Geburtstermin und das Geschlecht unseres Nachwuchses bestimmen lassen, doch es sollte anders kommen:

Nach der "normalen" Untersuchung fielen dann die o.g. Worte mit dem Verdacht auf Trisomie21 sprich "Down-Syndrom" da das Nasenbein nicht richtig ausgeprägt war/ist.

Die folgenden 4 Stunden liefen dann wie in Trance ab. Uns ist eine sofortige Fruchtwasseruntersuchung nahegelegt worden die wir dann auch sofort machen haben lassen. Die lief auch recht krass ab, da der 2. Arzt sich schon ziemlich sicher war und nun am besten auch Nabelschnur-Blut haben wollte um das Endergebniss des Testes zu beschleunigen. Leider hat dies nicht so geklappt. Und da sitzt man daneben, sieht auf dem Bildschirm sein Sohn (das wussten wir mittlerweile) und daneben eine "riesige" Nadel. Unfassbar-Unwirklich.

Tja... dann hieß es abwarten. Der Schnelltest sollte trotzdem Abends schon vorliegen - die Stunden bis dahin waren geprägt von Eltern/Geschwister informieren, heulen und funktionieren was dei Arbeit angeht. Jedenfalls fingen da die schwersten Stunden unseres Lebens an. Man hatte uns schon gesagt das wir - wenn das End-Ergebniss vorliegt - uns entscheiden dürfen/müssen... Und das in der 20sten Woche - das Kind ist 300-400g und 25cm groß - Alles dran - Lebensfähig!

Um 21.00 Uhr haben wir dann den Anruf erhalten, dass sich der Verdacht bestätigt hat - Zack - das letzte Fünkchen Hoffnung weg.

Taub - Dumpf - Heulen - Fluchen - Versuchen aufzuwachen - Leere

Warum wir? Angst! Angst die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen - Angst egoistisch zu sein - Angst zu einem anderen Entschluss wie der Partner zu kommen - Angst davor, kurz vor Weihnachten Gott spielen zu dürfen!

Das komplette Wochenende bestand dann darin sich mit den Menschen zu unterhalten die am engsten bei einem stehen: Familie und die Freunde.
Auch hier die gleiche Ohnmacht - und immerwieder Tränen!

Unsere Gedanken schwankten mit der Tageszeit:  Kommen lassen - Abruch - Wir schaffen das - Ich kann das nicht - usw. Im Prinzip immer im Kreis.

Montag morgen ging es dann zur "normalen" Frauenärztin zur Nachuntersuchung wegen der Fruchtwasseruntersuchung. Hier wurde uns dann erklärt wie ein möglicher Abruch aussehen sollte: Nadine hätte bei bei vollem Bewusstesein wehenfördernde Mittel bekommen und hätte das Kind ganz "normal" bekommen müssen. Ob es dann nachher oder vorher getötet würde spielt für uns dann auch keine Rolle mehr...

*Am 21.12.2009 haben wir uns dann quasi ein zweites Mal für unser Kind entschieden!* Wir hätten (Nadine wahrscheinlich noch weniger) mit einem Abruch leben können, denn dieser ist unwiderruflich und mit einer Brutalität verbunden die alles andere in den Schatten stellt.

Den Weg den wir nun gehen werden wird mit Sicherheit kein leichter sein. Wir werden ein Behindertes Kind bekommen. Wir schwer die Behinderung wird, kann niemand sagen. Aber wer weiß schon was alles bei einem "normalen Kind" passiert... *Vielleicht wird ja mein Sohn der erste MTB-Downhiller mit "Down"-Syndrom... Das wärs doch, oder??? *

Wir gehen nun offensiv und offen damit um, auch um anderen die Angst zu nehmen mit uns umzugehen. Das wäre nämlich ein Problem was ich hätte.


LG, Sebastian


----------



## mountain 31 (4. Januar 2010)

Lieber Sebastian, liebe Nadine

euer Offenheit und eure Erfahrung beschämt mich und fordert mir großen Respekt ab. Ich schreibe jetzt hier auch offen und keine PN weil ich glaube das ich verstanden habe das ihr das so wollt.
Als allererstes wünschen Sandra und ich euch alles Gute und drücken euch übers Net.

Ihr könnt vielen durch eure Entscheidung Mut geben den ihr selber habt und die Liebe für euren Sohn, die ihr setzt schon bewiesen habt, macht mich sprachlos (na fast).

Aber wir wissen aus Erfahrung (im Freundeskreis gibt es auch ein behindertes Kind und zwei Freunde von uns arbeiten bei der Hephata) das eure Entscheidung die Richtige ist. Weil ihr sie getroffen habt.

ich wünsche euch viel Vorfreude und Freude auf euren und mit eurem Sohn.

Ich bin zwar selber kein Vater aber ich ihr werdet ganz sicher tolle Eltern.

Ich bin kein guter Autor aber ich hoffe das mit diesen Sätzen auch das bei euch ankommt was ich gemeint habe.

Liebe Grüße
Sandra und Marco


----------



## Gudyo (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Sebastian,
war mir nicht sicher ob ausgerechnet ich auf diese schreckliche Nachricht reagieren soll aber ich fühle in einer Mischung aus Traurigkeit und allerhöchstem Respekt, den Drang euch Mut zu machen. Denke, das Letzte was ihr im Moment brauchen könnt sind Mitleid und Phrasen aber ich glaube das ihr den rechten Weg geht.  Durch meine Frau, die als Erzieherin in einer integrativen Gruppe arbeitet, erfahre ich viel über die ehrliche unbekümmerte Dankbarkeit der Kinder für die ihnen geschenkte Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit. Diese sprudelnde Lebensfreude zu erleben, ist jeder Mühe wert. 
Alles Gute für euch 
Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Sebastian,

Respekt für Deine/Eure Offenheit sowie für die Endscheidung!!

DU machst aus deinem Sohn schon einen Downhiller, da bin ich mir sicher!

Michael


----------



## mountainmuffins (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Nadine, hallo Sebastian,
ich glaube auch das ihr euch richtig entschieden habt.
Ich habe dich Sebastian, schon als netten Menschen und tollen Biker kennen
gelernt. Mit Sicherheit wirst du ein noch besserer Vater werden, egal wie euer Sohn zur Welt kommt. Wünsche euch alle Kraft der Welt.
Bis bald Guido


----------



## toxiracer (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Sebastian,

ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, und wünsche Euch alle Kraft und Geduld, diesen Weg zu gehen.

Stefan


----------



## crazy chicken (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Nadine und Sebastian,

auch ich zolle Eurer Entscheidung höchsten Respekt und wünsche Euch beiden und Eurem Sohn alles erdenklich Gute und die Kraft alle Höhen und Tiefen durchzustehen!

Viele Liebe Grüße

ilka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatzwild (5. Januar 2010)

Wieder zurÃ¼ck (in doppelter Hinsicht), wÃ¼nsche ich allen einen guten Jahresstart und eine unfallfreie Saison, selber muss ich verletzungsbedingt leider noch etwas aussetzenâ¦ 

@Sebastian: Kraft und Zuversicht, meinen Respekt hast Du!
(hattest Du als Top-Fahrer natÃ¼rlich auch schon vorher)


----------



## Pap (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Nadine, hallo Sebastian.
Die Entscheidung die Ihr getroffen habt, kann wohl nur der nachvollziehen, der dies selbst Entscheiden muss.
Ich glaube aber, das Ihr die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habt.
Respekt.
Ich wünsche Euch für eure Zukunft alles Glück, denn da sieht man wieder, wie unwichtig der Rest des Lebens eigentlich ist.

Liebe Grüße
Pap


----------



## westlicht (5. Januar 2010)

Lieber Sebastian,

ich kann mich wohl kaum zu Deinem engeren Freundeskreis zählen aber Dein Posting ist mir sehr wohl "unter die Haut gegangen".

Richtige oder falsche Entscheidungen gibt es in einer solchen Situation wohl nicht - es gibt einfach unzählige Blickwinkel: Ethik, Vernunft, Pragmatismus, Egoismus, Verantwortung, Bauchgefühl ...

Wichtig ist, dass Ihr die Entscheidung gemeinsam getroffen habt und damit ist sie per se richtig und nun ist es an der Gesellschaft/Familie/Freunde, Euch und Euren Sohn bestmöglich auf dem gemeinsamen Lebensweg zu unterstützen und gute Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen. Vielleicht ist das Feedback hier aus der MTB-"Community" ja schon mal ein erstes positives Signal - dem hoffentlich noch viele Taten folgen werden.

Freue mich schon, den neuen Erdenbürger 'mal persönlich kennenlernen zu dürfen und hoffe, dass sich die Gelegenheit ergibt, dass ich mich auch aktiv einbringen kann!

Bernd


----------



## mountain 31 (5. Januar 2010)

@Friedhelm + Jean: 
Hab gerade mit dem Lampenmichel gesimst: die Wachtendonker (Lampe, Pinoccio, Olli) fahren nach HB. Mein Vorschlag ab 18.00 PP Sühö (Hindenburgstr.) ruhig gen HB strampeln anschließend ne kleine Runde mit denen zusammen und dann wieder Rtg. Süchteln. sodaß da nicht mehr als ca. 2,5 Std. draus werden, sonst wirds halt unangenehm kalt.

Übrigens Friedhelm....Samstag solls schneien...und ich hab noch nichts vor  ;-)


----------



## freakadelle88 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich würde echt gerne, aber meine Lampe ist leider immer noch nicht da und wenn ich bis morgen nix ordentliches aufgetrieben bekomme dann fällst leider flach.

Achja,...gegen ne Runde im Schneesturm hätt ich auch nix


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Januar 2010)

Nabend zusammen ! 
@ sebastian das ihr euch beide FÜR euer Kind entschieden habt ,zeigt mir das ihr euch für das leben enschieden habt ,und euch für die herausforderung ,Eltern sein zu wollen und zu dürfen Es wird sicherlich nicht immer einfach ,aber daran wächst man doch oder ?!?Mein respekt habt ihr beide !!!!

@SW hööyyyy das Borsten vieh is wieder ausse Quarantäne und es lebt noch, es lebt noch ,es lebt noch *süngz*
Hoffe mal dein Urlaub war wesentlich enstpannter als dein Handgelenk 

@Rest viel Spaß beim biken am Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (5. Januar 2010)

Nabend,
bin also 18.00 Uhr PP SH . Denke das wir bisgen lÃ¤nger brauchen bis HB als 18.43 aber die drei Musketiere warten sicher auf uns. Samstag hÃ¶rt sich gut an aber schaun mir mal. Freitag werde ich mit meinen Freunden "KnÃ¼t" feiern. (Endet meist damit das wir besoffen durch die Strassen ziehen um die verfrÃ¼ht an die Strasse gestellten ChristbÃ¤ume als Dekoration wieder in die VorgÃ¤rten oder an Verkehrsschilder zu setzen)
Hab auf deinen Rat gehÃ¶rt und einen breiteren Lenker (gab nur 670 in 25,4) angebaut, sieht schysse aus aber sitze nun auf dem Bike als hÃ¤tte ich Rasierklingen unter den Achseln. Ausserdem hab ich jetzt noch reichlich Platz fÃ¼r Anbauteile die kein Mensch braucht
Gruss Friedhelm

Halt, hab noch was vergessen, suche fÃ¼r kommende Saison paar richtig stabile LaufrÃ¤der. Engere Wahl 
E2200 um 400 â¬
FR2350 um 800 â¬
Easton Havoc um 800 â¬
andere?
Problem ist, das man die richtig fetten Teile nur mit 20*110 sowie 9/12*135/150 kriegt, dank der VerschwÃ¶rung der 15mm Mafia brauch ich VR 15*100 Steck und HR 5*135 SSP. Hat jemand nen Tipp? Preisrahmen sollte sich so zwischen den oben genannten bewegen. 
Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen und : Etwas zu Glauben heisst, es nicht zu Wissen!

So gn8


----------



## Olli.K (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo
@Michi: Warte  18 Uhr in WD am KV.
Gruß, Olli


----------



## Lübke27 (6. Januar 2010)

Moin Jungs,

vielen Dank für die netten Reaktionen zu unserem Kind. Nadine und ich freuen uns sehr über diese postiven Zusprüche. Es macht die Sache um ein vielfaches einfacher. Ich soll Euch auch schöne Grüße unbekannter Weise bestellen.

@mountain+friedel: Vielleicht bin ich Samstag am Start - kommt drauf an ob und wann ich unseren bestellten Holzboden abholen kann... haltet uns mal auf dem laufenden was Zeit und Ort angeht.

@friedel: 800 Euro für nen Laufradsatz ist verdammt viel Holz. Wenn Dir ein lauter Freilauf nichts ausmacht, dann kann ich Dir nur zu HOPE PRO II Naben raten - bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Und auch in 15mm Achse erhältlich. Alternativ kannst ja hinten ne andere Nabe fahren.

Schau mal hier: http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/288/lang/x/kw/Laufradsaetze/

Wobei der FR2350 schon sehr geil ist - aber wie gesagt: mir zu teuer.

Zu dem Lenker... hättest Du mal was gesagt. Ich möchte meine EA70 mit ner 685er Breite mit 25,4 los werden. Will einen breiteren für mein DH Rad. Wäre kein Jahr verbaut...


----------



## mountain 31 (6. Januar 2010)

jetzt feiern die auch noch Knut, als ob man nicht einfach so saufen könnte

LRS in dieser Nutzungskategorie würde ich auf jeden Fall die Erfahrungswerte vom Sebastian nutzen!

wg. Samstag stellen wir noch nen treffpunkt und ne Uhrzeit rein, nich so früh, sodaß der friedhelm sich noch die tannenbäume rauskämmen kann!


----------



## mountain 31 (6. Januar 2010)

Ergänzung: 

ich hatte heut morgen -8 Grad aufm Tacho.....ihr seid schön bescheuert........bis gleich!


----------



## Gudyo (6. Januar 2010)

Tach,
@Sebastian: Gocycle,das war der Hinweis der mir gefehlt hat.Hatte auch schon mal mit ner Hope geliebäugelt aber kein Mensch konnte mir sagen obs die für meine Achsen gibt. Hab kurz mal angerufen in Münster und nu werden es wohl die Hope II Pro in gülden mit ner FR600, könnwer demnächst im Duett schnurren.
 Geiz ist nicht geil! Der Lenker war nich sonne riesen Investition und das Geld muss raus, sonst hammer wirklich ne Rezession.
Aber Danke fürs Angebot. Wegen Samstag kläre ich heut mit dem einbeinigen.

PS: Heinrich Hoffman von Fallersleben auch bekannt als HeihovonFa 
fuhr auch schon ne Lefty. Wie anders erklären sich folgende Zeilen:

Das Männlein steht im Walde auf einem Bein
Und hat auf seinem Haupte schwarz Käpplein klein,
Sagt, wer mag das Männlein sein,
Das da steht im Wald allein
Mit dem kleinen schwarzen Käppelein ? 



Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Januar 2010)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Ich würde echt gerne, aber meine Lampe ist leider immer noch nicht da und wenn ich bis morgen nix ordentliches aufgetrieben bekomme dann fällst leider flach.
> 
> Achja,...gegen ne Runde im Schneesturm hätt ich auch nix



Hi,

der Rest hat genug Licht und der Schnee ist auch hell


----------



## super Jost (6. Januar 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Nabend Mäddels, vorab möchte ich Euch allen ein frohes, gesundes und gesundes Neues Jahr wünschen. Ich möchte gerne etwas los werden. Lest selber:
> 
> *Da ist etwas was mir nicht gefällt...*
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Nadine und Sebastian,

diesen Weg zugehen ist sehr schwer, und er Dauert euer ganzes Leben.Ich kann nur sagen Hut ab,und euch beiden für immer die Kraft die man braucht damit es dem Kind gut geht.

Liebe Grüße Jost


----------



## Gudyo (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wegen Samstag haben wir uns gedacht um 12 Uhr an der Dülkener Kirche loszuradeln Richtung Amern. Von dort aus Richtung Borner Mühle/Harricksee/Schwalm/Lehloh und dann durch den Haarder Böösch zurück. Ist nix wildes aber bei den zu erwartenden Schneefällen dürften sich technisch anspruchsvolle Runden verbieten.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (7. Januar 2010)

Für die, denen nicht anspruchsvoll genug ist ziehe ich gerne meine Semislicks auf

Für die PKW-Anreisenden (hallo friedhelm): den parkplatz Schulstr. in Dülken anfahren und am besten auch dort Treffen, weil Samstags ist auf dem alten Markt Markt. ist ca. 400 m von der Kirche entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (8. Januar 2010)

Och nöööö... Leider kommt bei mir wieder die Baustelle dazwischen... Morgen wird die Elektrik für die Beleuchtung geklärt und angefangen die Elektrik zu verlegen. Somit bin zu 90% raus. Wenn ich doch mitfahren sollte rufe ich an. Wenn Ihr die geplante Runde fahrt kommt Ihr ja quasi bei mir vorbei.

Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich noch radfahren kann - saß seit über 2 Monaten nicht mehr aufm Gaul :-(


----------



## Pap (8. Januar 2010)

So, sind dann mal weg.

Die Eisbären


----------



## mountain 31 (8. Januar 2010)

@ sebastian: genau deshalb fahren wir ja da rum, dachten halt wenn du fertig gebastelt hast für Samstag das du dir den langen Liebestöter unterziehst und mit radelst. Wenn du dich unsicher fühlst schauen wir mal nach Stützrädern


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Januar 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich unsicher fühlst schauen wir mal nach Stützrädern



Sagt der "Winterberg-zu-Fuß-Abgeher"...


----------



## westlicht (8. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wegen Samstag haben wir uns gedacht um 12 Uhr an der Dülkener Kirche loszuradeln Richtung Amern. Von dort aus Richtung Borner Mühle/Harricksee/Schwalm/Lehloh und dann durch den Haarder Böösch zurück. Ist nix wildes aber bei den zu erwartenden Schneefällen dürften sich technisch anspruchsvolle Runden verbieten.
> Gruss Friedhelm




Hallo Friedhelm,

wann und wo seid Ihr denn ungefähr in Amern? Mich hat zwar noch eine Erkältung derzeit ein wenig im Griff - ich würde aber Morgen zu gerne biken! Vielleicht bin ich bis dann wieder halbwegs fit und würde mich dann gerne in Amern mit einklinken (wenn ich darf), da ich nur 2/3km entfernt wohne. Sollte ich Morgen halbwegs fit sein und das Wetter nicht zu mies, dann würde einfach in Amern an einem Treffpunkt auf Euch warten (wenn ich nicht da sein sollte, braucht Ihr natürlich nicht zu warten!)

Danke!

Bernd

P.S.
Hatte mir für Morgen als "Lonesome Rider Option" mal diese Route zusammengestellt, die man auch bei miesem Untergrund recht gut fahren kann (ggf. in den SüHö anstelle der Trails Waldwege nehmen, wenn's zu glatt/matschig sein sollte ...):

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...=51.26843,6.293408&spn=0.125018,0.346069&z=12


----------



## freakadelle88 (8. Januar 2010)

*Ich würde mich morgen auch gerne anschliessen und mal nachfragen ob des die richtige kirche ist???*


----------



## mountain 31 (8. Januar 2010)

@ Jean: ja ist die richtige Kirche, treffen wir uns am Brunnen und holen den Friedhelm vom parkplatz ab. Wie gesagt sieht morgen aufgrund Markt etwas anders aus.

@ pap und stefan: alles gute für euch, da habt ihr euch ja die "richtigen" äußeren Bedingungen für den 100er ausgesucht

@sebastian: wußte ich doch das das wieder ausgegraben wird, ohne meinen suicide no hander 2 min. vorher zu erwähnen


----------



## mountain 31 (8. Januar 2010)

@ Bernd: das wetter wird richtig mieß, aber das ist genau der Grund zu fahren. auch wenn du noch nicht richtig fit bist kannste mithalten soll ja ne ruhige tour werden.

zum treffpunkt schlag ich den Grenzlandmarkt vor, da wir vorraussichtlich überm radweg nach amern tuckern, da der wind bei dieser Konstellation (Friedhelm + Marco aufm Rad) sicherlich von vorne kommt sind wir bestimmt erst viertel vor 1 in Amern, aber der Markt bietet ja ne Möglichkeit zum Unterstellen.


----------



## Gudyo (8. Januar 2010)

Tach,
ich wollte eigentlich gar nicht mit dem Auto kommen also 12 Uhr am Brunnen. @Westlicht: Werden wohl sowas um die 30-45 min brauchen. Kreuzung Kasenderstrasse Richtung Heidweiher wäre guter Treffpunkt. 

Gruss Friedhelm

Korr: Schön und schnell hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westlicht (8. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Westlicht: Werden wohl sowas um die 30-45 min brauchen. Kreuzung Kasenderstrasse Richtung Heidweiher wäre guter Treffpunkt.



Danke Friedhelm,

dann würde ich so ab 12:30 in Amern an der Kreuzung L372/Kasender Str. (N51.237459, E6.247067) auf Euch warten. Ich fahr 'n rotes MTB HT - dort werden aber morgen wohl kaum andere Biker herum irren

Hoffe, dass ich heut' Nacht noch ein wenig rekonvaleszieren kann ... vielleicht bis Morgen dann

Bernd


----------



## westlicht (9. Januar 2010)

@Friedhelm, Marco, Jean:

Vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen heute, das hat echt viel Spaß gemacht! Wann gibt's wohl am Niederrhein noch mal wieder so ein grandioses Winterwetter? Heißer Tee und leckerer Christstollen waren dann noch Garant für die perfekte B-Note - vielen Dank an das Catering-Team

So, heißes Bad ist jetzt angesagt ...

Bernd


----------



## mountain 31 (9. Januar 2010)

ohne schnee will ich gar nicht mehr!!!

Danke noch mal an die mobile Feldküche!


----------



## freakadelle88 (9. Januar 2010)

Oh ja, ich bring det nächste mal ne Gulaschkanone mit


----------



## toxiracer (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Marco,

dann versuch doch mal den Eisbär,  da gab es Schnee satt.
101 km und eine Netto-Fahrzeit von 7h04min waren eine Schinderei vor dem Herrn.
Ich kann den Eisbär nur jedem ans Herz legen. Es war eine Veranstaltung, die für jeden Anspruch etwas zu bieten hatte. 
Toll organisiert und mit einer ausgezeichneten Verpflegung.

Gruß  Stefan


----------



## Pap (10. Januar 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Zur Ergänzung:
Verbrauchte Kalorien: 5960
Schneehöhe: zwischen 10cm und Kniehoch
Gruß Pap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxiracer (10. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung was ich hier gerade veranstalte?????????


----------



## Gudyo (12. Januar 2010)

Tach,
wollte morgen ne Runde durch die SH fahren. Bin 17.45 Bismarckturm da ich morgen leider kein Audo hab. Mitfahrer willkommen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

leider habe ich morgen keine Zeit


----------



## mountain 31 (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Friedhelm!
werde ich kaum schaffen, aber vielleicht erspähe ich dann später noch deine Funzel im Wald?
CU


----------



## freakadelle88 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Bis später...


----------



## mountain 31 (13. Januar 2010)

@ Lampenmichel: ist das was für dich?: http://www.christianweigl.de/index.html


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Januar 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> @ Lampenmichel: ist das was für dich?: http://www.christianweigl.de/index.html



Hi,

kenne ich 

Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Gudyo (15. Januar 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
könnte für morgen Nachmittag ne asphaltlastige Runde anbieten. Warte auf ein 32er Kettenblatt für mein "kleines Schwarzes" war gar nicht die Kette. Werde so gegen 13 Uhr hier in Gladbach losfahren und dann Richtung MG/SH/Hins/Grefrath/MG entlang der Niers fahren.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (15. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an. bin dabei. wo und wann treffen?


----------



## Gudyo (16. Januar 2010)

13.30 Bismarckturm ok?
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (16. Januar 2010)

Ja.


----------



## Gudyo (17. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,
gut das gestern der Wind so nachgelassen hat, war beinahe nicht in der Lage auf dem Rad zu bleiben auf der Landstrasse Richtung Hardt. Nicht auszudenken wen der noch von vorne geblasen hätte
Wen ich so rausschaue kann ich nur sagen das wir alles richtig gemacht haben. 
Hier nun auch die Fortsetzung von 3 Deppen im Schnee:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/553984

3 Deppen im Schnee sind jetzt zu 4rt

Wie siehts Mittwoch aus? 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin Mittwoch nicht dabei, Hausübergabe und ein wenig umziehen steht an!

Ihr habt es gut, mein WE bestand aus Parkett verlegen , Lampen aufhängen und Küchenstühle kaufen!!

Aber das Ende ist in Sicht und es ist Gut geworden!!!


----------



## Olli.K (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde aus Zeitgründen direkt von der Arbeit aus ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Lübke27 (18. Januar 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ihr habt es gut, mein WE bestand aus Parkett verlegen , Lampen aufhängen und Küchenstühle kaufen!!
> 
> Aber das Ende ist in Sicht und es ist Gut geworden!!!




Wenn ich mal schon so weit wäre... Bei uns fehlt noch Decke, Estrich, Putz, 2 Wände, Elektro usw...


----------



## freakadelle88 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin am Mittwoch auch dabei


----------



## mountain 31 (18. Januar 2010)

mittwoch kann ich erst kurzfristig zu- oder absagen.

@michael: sach bitte bescheid wenn du zum schleppen hilfe brauchst, kriegt man für Möbel schleppen eigentlich Winterpokalpunkte??

@sebastian: dann hau mal rein, der Friedhelm hat schon seine Kurz/Kurz Kombi aufgebügelt

Kurzer Zwischenstand von Sebastians Baustelle:


----------



## Lübke27 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich wäre froh wenns bei mir schon so gut aussehen würde...


----------



## Pap (19. Januar 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> mittwoch kann ich erst kurzfristig zu- oder absagen.
> 
> @michael: sach bitte bescheid wenn du zum schleppen hilfe brauchst, kriegt man für Möbel schleppen eigentlich Winterpokalpunkte??
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,
wer Madritsch von Latsch aus fahren möchte, der braucht schon jeden Punkt im Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (19. Januar 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
werde morgen gegen 17.45 am Bismarckturm sein. Dann schaun wir mal. Hab heute ne kleine Runde gedreht und kann für morgen ne Vorraussage machen: Es wird feucht, flutschig und richtig schmutzig (Irgendwie erinnert mich das an was anderes, nur was das war, ist mir entfallen)
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> werde morgen gegen 17.45 am Bismarckturm sein. Dann schaun wir mal. Gruss Friedhelm


Des is mir n bisserl too late Denn als Opa  darf man ja nach 18 uhr nich mehr auffe straße, geschweige denn nächtens im Wald  Werde aber zum mal tach sagen aufkreuzen 
Lg Opa  Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (20. Januar 2010)

@opamotopedro: Na, nicht den Berg raufgekommen?

@Jean: Bin dafür, dass du demnächst Zusatzgewichte schleppen musst. Ich hasse es, hinterher hecheln zu müssen

@Rest: Die Qualität der Tails ist: solala! Dennoch würde ich gern am WE mal wieder durch die Landwehren rollen. Tag, Zeit und Treffpunkt sind VB aber frühestens 11 Uhr.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Januar 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal schon so weit wäre... Bei uns fehlt noch Decke, Estrich, Putz, 2 Wände, Elektro usw...



Na da hast Du dir aber was vorgenommen!!! Aber am Ende zählt das Ergebnis!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @opamotopedro: Na, nicht den Berg raufgekommen?
> 
> Gruss Friedhelm


Den Berg bin ich wohl raufgekommen ,nur die falsche Location gewählt Muss mal wieder erdkunde machen damit ich den Bismarkturm inde sühös anfahre und nich den Wasserturm am alden Markt  

EdT:Opa sein bedeutet ,schneller senil werden , als alt werden 

[email protected] Guydo..die Funzel tut et jut ,aber ne flack (typ varta volksturm)aufn Helm wäre empfehlens werter.


----------



## bikeoli1971 (21. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen!
bin neu hier -sowohl im forum als auch in der gegend und würd' wohl gern mal ne runde mitdrehen. 
> gudyu: wann und wo geht was an den landwehre (oder sonstwo) - wo sind die treffpunkte? wo ist der bismarckturm? 1000 fragen - will antworten und ne runde "rollen". also, was geht wann wo? habe Sa. ab 10.20 tagesfreizeit die gefüllt werden will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

@bikeoli: Willkommen!!

Da ich an diesem WE umziehe und die Telekom meinen Anschluss neu gestalten muss und ich nicht weiß wie lange die brauchen , melde ich schon mal eine N8fahrt für Mittwoch an, falls ich meine Fahrrad Sachen noch finde!


----------



## mountainmuffins (21. Januar 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## Olli.K (22. Januar 2010)

Ich auch.


----------



## bikeoli1971 (22. Januar 2010)

guten morgen liebe gemeinde!
@mountainmuffins - @olli.k: bin hier noch nicht ganz im fluss - geht's jetzt ums WE am Sa oder um die n8fahrt mit wachtendonker am Mi? sorry - bin noch was schwer von begriff... - egal was nun - treffen wo???
grüße, oli


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Januar 2010)

bikeoli1971 schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe gemeinde!
> @mountainmuffins - @olli.k: bin hier noch nicht ganz im fluss - geht's jetzt ums WE am Sa oder um die n8fahrt mit wachtendonker am Mi? sorry - bin noch was schwer von begriff... - egal was nun - treffen wo???
> grüße, oli


Moin @ bikeoli
Schön das ein neuer Fahrer hier sein weg hin gefunden hatMeist is ist treffpunkt in den süchtelner höhen (viersen).Wobei es mehrere möglichkeiten gibt .Von  MG aus  kann man sich am Hohen Busch treffen isn Fußballplatz mit nen kleinen dirtpark(nettes schmankerl für unsern Lübke 27) von da aus isset keine Fahrradminute bis zum Bismarkturm.
Für die Fraktion um den Wachtendonker ,der aus richtung Wachtendonk kütt ,is der Sportplatz Süchtelner höhen(mit auto abfahrt viersen süchteln,hindenburgstr.) ein Anlaufpunkt für treffen, alternativ kommt noch die jugendherberge in hinsbeck in frage .
Für leute wie zb. guydo ...schwarzwild oder mir is ,meist treffpunkt Parkplatz kaldenkirchnerstr ,Hauptfriedhof .Alternativ auch an der brücke von der A52 (wolfskull).Dann sind auch treffen möglich zb. Weisser Stein (nähe Venlo),Dahlheim(Dahlheimer Mühle ).Für feinheiten wird meist vorabgepostet.
Gruß Bikefun


----------



## bikeoli1971 (22. Januar 2010)

moin @bikefun2009 und alle anderen! 
vielen dank für die vielen zusatzinfos den bolzplatz hoher busch kenn' ich und kann den gut erreichen. 

wie sieht's also aus? kommen für Samstag 10.30 h oder wann auch immer ein paar zusummen um ein bisschen schlamm fliegen lassen? kann sein, dass ich erstmal nen bisschen hinterher hecheln muss >> kondition ist im moment eher suboptimal. schrei' aber früh genug, wenn ich nen arzt brauch. zur not pack ich mir schon mal den defi aus'm büro ein...


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Januar 2010)

bikeoli auch auf die asthma fraktion wird rücksicht genommen
Ich gehöre leider auch zur fraktion suboptimaler kondition


----------



## bikeoli1971 (22. Januar 2010)

@bikefun ...na das lässt hoffen...

also - nochmal an @alle - Samstag - bolzplatz hoher busch - 10.30 h oder 11 h oder welche zeit auch immer genehm' ist - 3-2-1 - noch wer dabei?


----------



## freakadelle88 (22. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Jean: Bin dafür, dass du demnächst Zusatzgewichte schleppen musst. Ich hasse es, hinterher hecheln zu müssen


 
Na was kann ich denn dafür wenne deinen Elektro Antrieb net auflädst

@Bikeoli:  !!!!!!!!!!!!Herzlich Willkommen!!!!!!!!
Also ich wär so ab ca 11.00 Uhr dabei und ich denke mal der Gudyo auch. Aber der meldet sich bestimmt heute irgendwann nochmal


----------



## bikeoli1971 (22. Januar 2010)

@freakadelle: werd' man mal heut abend die felgen polieren, damit ich mich nicht blamiere... freu mich und plan mal alles soweit ein. was für ein tourchen - also zeitlich - hast du dir so vorgestellt? mal schau'n was noch draus wird...
werd erst heut abend wieder hier sein - muss jetzt mal wech...
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (22. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann zum zeitlichen Umfang relativ wenig sagen, da ich auch neu hier bin, aber die letzten touren waren imer so um die 3- 4 stunden. Mal gucken was Guydo sagt, der kennt sich hier aus


----------



## Gudyo (22. Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen,
ich werde versuchen Morgen um 11.00 Uhr am Bismarckturm zu sein. Ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher da ich mir ne leichte Lebensmittelvergiftung eingefangen hab und mir heut Nacht das Herz vor die Füsse ge..na ihr wisst schon. Merke : Esse niemals am zweiten Tag einen Salat vom Italiener! Wen ich nicht bis 11 da bin , werd ich wohl nicht mehr kommen. Ansonsten denk ich das wir Richtung Hinsbeck durch die SH fahren und dann locker an der Niers entlang wieder Richtung Heimat düsen so um die 3 1/2 Std. 
Mittwoch bin ich auch am Start. Fahre ab PP SH 18 Uhr Richtung Jugendherberge Hinsbeck.
Gruss und bis Morgen (hoffe ich) Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (22. Januar 2010)

Hier mal kurz nen Bild von dem Grund warum im Moment eher gar nicht auf dem Radl sitze 







Ich sag ja, die Burg sieht gut aus dagegen...




Vorgestern hab ich aber ne Stunde aufm Spinnigrad gesessen. Der Bewegungsablauf ging noch ganz flüssig


----------



## Olli.K (22. Januar 2010)

bikeoli1971 schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe gemeinde!
> @mountainmuffins - @olli.k: bin hier noch nicht ganz im fluss - geht's jetzt ums WE am Sa oder um die n8fahrt mit wachtendonker am Mi? sorry - bin noch was schwer von begriff... - egal was nun - treffen wo???
> grüße, oli



Hallo Oli
Der Mittwoch ist gemeind, wir ( der Mountainmuffins, Wachtendonker und ich) fahren ab Wachtendonk los in richtung Hinsbeck JH.

Samstag kann ich nicht, Arbeit ruft.


----------



## freakadelle88 (22. Januar 2010)

@Bikeoli: Also morgen um 11 am Bismarckturm, weißte wo das is???


----------



## bikeoli1971 (22. Januar 2010)

also erstmal überblick kriegen! So: 

@freakadelle: hab mir vorsorglich schon mal nen gelben schein von meinem kardiologen besorgt - soll heißen: keine ahnung wie lang ich durchhalte? der defi bringt's eh nicht mehr - altes gerät -heut abend nach nen paar klimmzügen -zack, ist's schon durchgebrannt! könnt sein dass ich nach 21/2 std die reißleine ziehe - also net bös sein.  - schaun' wir mal... bin um 11 am parkplatz.

@lübcke: mein vollstes verständnis!!!!!!!!!!!! bastel auch seit jahren an nem altbau rum - grrrr.......! runter bis auf die grundmauern und dann los! kann sicher nicht alles, aber wenn mal nen "basteltrick" angesagt ist, sag gern bescheid. 

@all für mittwoch kurz und bündig: mal schaun' wieviel leben freakadella noch übrig lässt und ob meine "bierchen-verabredung" -eigentlich geplant für mi. - steht oder fällt. aber sind ja noch ein paar tage...


----------



## freakadelle88 (22. Januar 2010)

parkplatz??? meinste den an der dirtstrecke bzw Bolzplatz???


----------



## bikeoli1971 (22. Januar 2010)

@freakadelle: eigentlich schon! is wenigstens nen ecke die ich grob find, ansonsten gibt bitte ne andere ecke  möglichst konkret an - ein blick zuhaus auf die karte und dann heißts: mein kopf ist mein navi - und der führt nicht immer zum ziel...


----------



## bikeoli1971 (22. Januar 2010)

na denne @all: bis morgen 11 h um bolzplatz/dirtstrecke... bettkarte ruft - die woche rächt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (23. Januar 2010)

Morgen Leute,
also bin dabei heut. Sammeln den Olli am Dirtpark ein, wird wohl kein massenhafter Andrang an Bikern geben heut. 
Bis gleich Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (23. Januar 2010)

Nu dann will ich mal als erster,
da denkt man an nix böses, schnallt seine gerade erworbenen Heizsohlen um und uff! Gevatter Lübke kommt um die Ecke. Wäre ja noch nich so schlimm gewesen wen ich nicht so das Maul aufgerissen hätte und ihn als Mimi titulierte. Als er rausgekriegt hat das die beiden Akkupacks für meine Heizsohlen sind, hatte ich natürlich verloren.(Anmerkung: Die 20 Euro sind besser in hochprozentigem angelegt, hatte genauso kalte Füsse wie ohne!)
Schöne Runde mit alten und neuen Mitfahrer, hat wie immer Spass gemacht.
Gruss "der wo auf alles ausser Luxus verzichtende" Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (23. Januar 2010)

@[email protected]ü[email protected]! 
vielen dank für den netten auftakt heut früh hat mächtig laune gemacht und war sicher nicht die letzte runde sodann noch ein schönes WE
gruß oli

p.s. @friedhelm-nimm's nicht so schwer mit den heizsohlen! die akkus passen bestimmt noch irgendwo anders rein


----------



## westlicht (23. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nu dann will ich mal als erster,
> da denkt man an nix böses, schnallt seine gerade erworbenen Heizsohlen um und uff! Gevatter Lübke kommt um die Ecke. Wäre ja noch nich so schlimm gewesen wen ich nicht so das Maul aufgerissen hätte und ihn als Mimi titulierte. Als er rausgekriegt hat das die beiden Akkupacks für meine Heizsohlen sind, hatte ich natürlich verloren.(Anmerkung: Die 20 Euro sind besser in hochprozentigem angelegt, hatte genauso kalte Füsse wie ohne!)
> Schöne Runde mit alten und neuen Mitfahrer, hat wie immer Spass gemacht.
> Gruss "der wo auf alles ausser Luxus verzichtende" Friedhelm



... so 'n Sh*t, hatte mich heute für 'ne Runde auf'm RR entschieden, da die Straßen seit langem mal wieder halbwegs trocken waren aber auch ein wenig damit geliebäugelt, mit Euch zu fahren. RR war schon nett aber das wurde dann zum Schluß richtig kalt (ich hatte leider keine Sohlenwärmer und nix hochprozentiges dabei). Ihr hattet ja offensichtlich viel Spaß auf Eurer Tour und sogar den Sebastian mit "an Bord" - naja, Saison ist ja noch jung ...

Bernd


----------



## bikeoli1971 (23. Januar 2010)

jupp-war nett -aber nix für ungut, heut ist net aller tage abend.... am montag vielleicht mal wieder nen bisschen? @gudyo??? 18h wird knapp aber kann ja ggf. gegen 19h irgendwo zustoßen. ansonsten gibts halt nen kleinen single-trail ecke liedberg...
gutes nächtle beisammen... oli


----------



## Gudyo (24. Januar 2010)

Morgen zusammen,
19 Uhr Niersbrücke ginge, dann fahren wir mal in deiner Ecke.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoli1971 (24. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 19 Uhr Niersbrücke ginge, dann fahren wir mal in deiner Ecke.
> Gruss Friedhelm



[email protected]: ging's vielleicht was früher heut' an der niersbrücke? 17.30-18.00h? kannst'e mir die ecke noch näher beschreiben? straßenkreuzung oder sowas. verwechsel das glaub ich gerade mit dem trietbach... werd' gleich aber nochmal nen bisschen die karte studieren... 
so long oli


----------



## Gudyo (24. Januar 2010)

Hi Olli, 
ich rede von Montagabend, heut geht bei mir leider nicht. Mit Niersbrücke ist die an der Korschenbroicherstr. gemeint.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (24. Januar 2010)

hey friedhelm, 
missverständnis - egal! wird's halt gleich nen kleiner single-trip; wollt' eh nix wildes abreißen. nur ein bisschen raus das schöne wetter genießen... 

ginge morgen auch 19.15 h??? muss erst noch den sohnemann vom sport abholen!

dürfte die brücke hinter der MEXX-Verwaltung sein, gell? für mich sind morgen leider nur so max. 2 Std. drin. ggf. klinke ich mich irgendwo aus, wenn du/ihr noch was größeres vorhabt. 
gruß oli


----------



## Gudyo (24. Januar 2010)

Hi Olli,
19.15 ist auch ok. 2 Stunden reichen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (24. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Olli,
> 19.15 ist auch ok. 2 Stunden reichen.
> Gruss Friedhelm



@gudyo: na prima! komm' gerade von meinem kleinem "entspannungstrip". immer an ne niers lang - neeee! entweder war ich auf der pferdewegseite und das ist tatsächlich i M. alles so modderig! bin kaum von der stelle gekommen egal - knie können sich ja denn morgen im büro ausruhen... sodann bis morgen - meine h-nr hatte ich dir glaub ich schon mal durchgegeben?! nur für alle fälle... 

schön'abend dann noch @all.


----------



## reigi (24. Januar 2010)

ich hab mal was zum Live-Quasseln auf meiner Webseite zum Probieren eingerichtet. Die MTB-HS Shoutbox, direkt oben auf der Startseite. Probierts mal bitte aus, ob es euch gefällt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. Januar 2010)

hhm schade das ihr euch heut so sppät trefft(n8schicht)  sone lockere runde ab 17 uhr wäre auch nich übel gewesen  Wird wohl wieder sone schmierig glatte angelegeheit werden ,wenn ich heut morgen so raus schau und derkleine überzug an Schnee da liegen seh  Also schön vorsichtig fahren ,und unfallfrei wieder heimkehren
Gruß Peter


----------



## bikeoli1971 (25. Januar 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> hhm schade das ihr euch heut so sppät trefft(n8schicht)  sone lockere runde ab 17 uhr wäre auch nich übel gewesen  Wird wohl wieder sone schmierig glatte angelegeheit werden ,wenn ich heut morgen so raus schau und derkleine überzug an Schnee da liegen seh  Also schön vorsichtig fahren ,und unfallfrei wieder heimkehren
> Gruß Peter



@bikefun: schmierig glatte angelegenheiten sind unsere spezialität - hab' von Samstag noch immer kleine lehmklumpen von den vordermännern auf der brille... Kann nur sagen, dass mir gestern vom matschigen trip an der niers entlang immer noch die knie weh tun... sodann - vielleicht klappt's bei dir denn ein anderes mal.
gruß oli


----------



## JulianK (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

fahre morgen Mittag vorraussichtlich eine Runde in den SH. So gegen 13:30 werde ich wohl den Bismarck Turm anfahren. 
Länge ist, bis keine Lust mehr besteht, bzw. bis es dunkel ist. 

Soll eine schöne gemütliche Runde werden. 

Also, fährt jemand mit? Ist zwar recht kurzfristig, aber vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand. 

Steht aber nicht 100 % fest, kann also nochwas dazwischen kommen. 

mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (26. Januar 2010)

HI Julian,
leider zu früh für mich.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (26. Januar 2010)

@Julian:

Also ich wäre dabei, kann sein das ich 5 min. später komme, da ich auffer Arbeit bin, ich schau aber später nochmal ins forum wenn du genaueres weißt

Gruß Jean


----------



## JulianK (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

grad erst von der Schule zurück.^^ Hab heute mal zwei stunden früher qausgehabt. Eifach nur geil bei sonem Wetter. 

Also mit nachher geht klar. Dann bis 13:30. Oder halt 5 min später. Mach eh immer auf dem Bismarck Turm Platz nochn paar Tricks. Da ist das nicht so schlimm. 

mfg. Julian


----------



## freakadelle88 (26. Januar 2010)

ok. ich muss allerdings noch mal eben nach hause luft am dämpfer nachfüllen. also ca 10 min später


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht es nun mit morgen abend aus??

Ps.: hat noch jemand einen Spacer übrig? So 10 mm hoch?

@Olli: habe fertig!


----------



## Lübke27 (26. Januar 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ps.: hat noch jemand einen Spacer übrig? So 10 mm hoch?



Hab ich. 15 oder 10mm. Farbe: Silber.

Schick mir mal Deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## JulianK (26. Januar 2010)

@freakadelle88 

War ne schöne Runde.  Müssen wir mal wiederholen.

mfg. Julian


----------



## Olli.K (26. Januar 2010)

> wie sieht es nun mit morgen abend aus??



Bin um 18 Uhr in WD.


----------



## mountain 31 (26. Januar 2010)

bin leider für morgen raus, mein chef mag sich garnicht mehr von mir trennen


----------



## Gudyo (26. Januar 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
der Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch macht schlapp. Die lausig kalte Witterung zehrt an meiner Konstituion. Was ist mit dir Jean? Allein ist der Weg nach Hins sehr strapaziös. Wen keiner der hiesigen mitfährt, nehm ich den CHICKENWAY und fahr mit dem Auto zur JH Hins. Ansonsten bin ich 18.00 Uhr PP SH. Endgültig werd ich morgen Mittag entscheiden.

@Schwarzwild: Was macht deine Klaue?
@Rest: Am WE solls wärmer werden, wärmer heisst schlammiger, schlammiger heisst De Meinwege, wer zu begeistern für HK 2?
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,
muss leider passen heute.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (27. Januar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> muss leider passen heute.
> Gruss Friedhelm


 

Tja, da wollt ich grade zusagen...naja, dann mach ich heut auch mal nen faulen Lenz

OT: http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...A33818D55E9040283E7A770311786824#vote_5990285


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Januar 2010)

Schade,

da bleiben nur noch 3...........


----------



## Gudyo (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo.
würde gern morgen um die Mittagszeit ne Runde drehen. Jemand Lust und Zeit zum mitfahren? Route sehen wir dann kurzfristig, Dachte da an ne chillige Tour entlang der Schwalm oder sowas in der Art.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (30. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht wollte ich morgen mit ThomasK nach Swalmen. Da ist wohl eine Tour durch den DeMeinweg organisiert. 55km. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich die schaffe - aber egal. Problem: Die sind anscheinend mit reigi verwand und starten schon um 9.00 Uhr.

Wenn ich nicht aus dem Bett komme, meld ich mich bei Dir. Muss wohl so gegen 14-15 Uhr zuhause sein.


----------



## JulianK (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

fährt Morgen jemand von euch in den SH? Hätte Lust orgen ne Runde zu drehen, weiß aber noch nicht ob das morgen wirklich was wird. 

Also, bei wem könnte ich mich einklinken?


mfg. Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (31. Januar 2010)

@ Friedhelm: Also ich wär dabei. Je nach Wetter können wa ja mal schauen.

@Julian: Kannst dich ja morgen dann anschließen.


----------



## Gudyo (31. Januar 2010)

Morgen zusammen,
ich bin um 12 Uhr am Bismarckturm.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (31. Januar 2010)

Schön, bis später!


----------



## freakadelle88 (31. Januar 2010)

Bis gleich


----------



## bikeoli1971 (31. Januar 2010)

na prima - wollt' gerade nen spontanen aufruf starten und da ist schon alles erledigt... na denn - bis um 12 am bismarckturm - 2 stündchen +x werd' ich heut wohl schaffen... 
grüße oli


----------



## JulianK (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

konnte heute nicht mitfahren, war Gestern wohl ein wenig zu spät. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Runde in den SH am nächsten Wochenende aus? Also Sonntag?

Kann da jemand? Um sagen wir mal 12 Uhr? 
Kommt natürlich auch aufs Wetter an. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## don-jenso (31. Januar 2010)

Also so wies aussieht sind wir wahrscheinlich schon 2


----------



## JulianK (1. Februar 2010)

Wie, haste dich jetzt doch angemeldet? 

Aber hoffe doch mal, es werden noch mehr.


@Jean 
Das ist mein Kumpel der normalerweise mit mir fährt. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (2. Februar 2010)

Nabend,
wie´s scheint bin ich mal der Schubser und Retter vor Seite 2.
Wie schauts aus mit morgen? Vorschläge, Anregungen, Mitfahrer?
Ansonsten bleib ich im heimatnahen Haardter Wald und fahr schon im hellen los.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe leider morgen Spätschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Michael und/oder Guido mitkommen, dann 18:42 Uhr an der JH.


----------



## Olli.K (2. Februar 2010)

Da war der Michi schneller. 
Wie sieht es mit dem Guido aus?


----------



## mountain 31 (2. Februar 2010)

bin wohl erst am WE wieder aufm bike unterwegs!


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Februar 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> bin wohl erst am WE wieder aufm bike unterwegs!



Überlege Samstag eine Runde Grundlage für übergewichtige Stressesser zu drehen.......


----------



## bikeoli1971 (3. Februar 2010)

@jean - moin-moin. hatte letzten samstag "angedeutet" vielleicht für heute eine ne kleine runde zu einzuplanen. wollte nur kurz bescheid geben, dass es leider (grrr!) nicht hinhauen wird. mein chef hat mich gerade sehr gern hier und dann muss ich heut abend noch haus-kind-hund-katze "übernehmen". 

so long - nächstes mal...
gruß oli


----------



## freakadelle88 (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich  muss heut abend meinen PC retten und da ich nich weiß wie lang das dauert, werd ich heut abend irgendwann ein paar runden an der Niers drehen.
Einen genauen Zetpunkt weiß ich noch nich aber ich denke so ca 19:30 Uhr für ne ca Stunde.
Ich guck später nochmal rein, wer dann lust hat kann sich melden

MFG

Jean


----------



## JulianK (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

fährt am Sonntag nun jemand mit? 
Soll laut wetter.com recht gutes Wetter bei 6°C werden. Sind doch beste Vorraussetzungen. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Olli.K (3. Februar 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Überlege Samstag eine Runde Grundlage für übergewichtige Stressesser zu drehen.......



Hast du dir schon überlegt, wann genau du am Samstag fahren willst?
Würde dann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Lübke27 (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich wäre auch für Sonntag. Samstag muss ich aufm Bau ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (4. Februar 2010)

Ich kann leider nur am  Samstag.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

werde am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr eine kleine Runde drehen. Dachte so an ca. 2 Stunden, da ich um 17:00 Uhr einen Termin habe!

Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit, aber Mittwoch steht wieder eine N8fahrt an!!


----------



## don-jenso (4. Februar 2010)

@ Wachtendonker
Um wieviel Uhr sollte denn ungefähr der nightride starten?
Wenns nicht viel zu spät ist und in den Süchtelner Höhen wäre ich vielleicht dabei.


----------



## don-jenso (4. Februar 2010)

Ach ja,
hat jetzt eigentlich jemand interesse mit Julian und mir am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen?
Start war meine ich gegen 12.

Jens


----------



## freakadelle88 (4. Februar 2010)

don-jenso schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> hat jetzt eigentlich jemand interesse mit Julian und mir am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen?
> Start war meine ich gegen 12.
> 
> Jens



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## JulianK (4. Februar 2010)

Zumindest schonaml jemand. 

@Lübke27 

Bist du auch am sonntag dabei?

@ Jens 

Man, muss mir jetzt auch mal endlich ne vernümpftige Lampe zulegen.  



mfg. Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (5. Februar 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr eine kleine Runde drehen. Dachte so an ca. 2 Stunden, da ich um 17:00 Uhr einen Termin habe!
> 
> Bin dann um 13 Uhr in WD.


----------



## Lübke27 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das ich am Sonnatg dabei bin. Bin wohl im Moment keine Langzeitplaner - von daher wenn ich 10 minuten (die müsst ihr mir geben) nach der vereinbarten Zeit nicht da bin, fahre ich nicht mit 

apropos: Wann und wo ist denn genauer Start? 12.00 Uhr Bismarckturm?


----------



## Gudyo (5. Februar 2010)

Tach zusammen,
tendiere auch zu Sonntag und schließe mich fragend meinem Vorschreiber an. 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## YoEddy2 (5. Februar 2010)

Tach Zusammen,
So der winterspeck muss Abgebaut werden und die Kondi muss auch wieder auf Ein Erträgliches Level Getreten werden !
Wohne seit Einem Jahr in Brempt,am Schöööönen Harikssee. Habe Hier auch schon paar Runden Gedreht und die ein oder andere Schöne Strecke Gefunden. Aber die Locals vor Ort wissen ja immer mehr ! 
Ist das so ............habt Ihr Ein paar Track Tips ?

LG Ralf


----------



## don-jenso (5. Februar 2010)

tach zusammen
also am Sonntag um 12 uhr am Bismarckturm in den Süchtelner Höhen.
Is ja nen geiles ding das wir bei meiner ersten Fahrt mit den leutn hier schon so viele sind. Freue mich schon drauf 


@ Julian: Jo macht das mal mit der Lampe, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall 


Jens


----------



## YoEddy2 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Süchtelner Höhen ..... Nein Danke ! Die Kenne ich In und Auswendig bis hin zur Hinsbeker Schweiz / Blaue Lagune. Alles Abgefahren Weekend für Weekend als noch In MG Wohnhaft.
LG Ralf


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Februar 2010)

@ yoeddy2  Dann probier mal die Dahlheimer mühle bzw deren Umgebung aus 
gruß peter


----------



## Gudyo (5. Februar 2010)

Tach die 2te,
Motopedro lebt ja noch.
Weist nicht mehr wie man in den Sattel kommt? Fahr Sonntag mit, zeigen dir schon wie´s geht
Bin also 12 Uhr Bismarckturm


@yoeddy2: Guckst du hier alda, www.mtb-heinsberg.de jo baby jo!

Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (5. Februar 2010)

yo baby yo baby yo.....und ich dachte ich hätte schon zu viele Räder. (muß ich unbedingt meiner Freundin zeigen )

Die Sühös kennen wir halt auch, aber nach ein paar Jahren wird die Erstbefahrung eines Trails in näherer Umgebung natürlich immer seltener. (obwohl wir in 2009 noch nen geilen Trail gefunden, der wo jetzt immer die Hölzer liegen) Die Wetterlage der letzten Woche hat übrigens aus jedem Trail ein neues Erlebnis gezaubert!

Sooooooo... Samstag bin ich mal wieder umziehen, keine Ahnung wie lang das geht aber 13.00 Uhr werde ich wohl nicht schaffen :-(

Sonntag 12.00 Uhr Bismarckturm warte ich unten auf euch ;-)) hab ich mir wieder 7,5 HM gespart! 
CU


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Februar 2010)

@guydo  wie war das mit zu erst sein und malen ?!? meine regierung hat für sonntag rudel grillen inne sauna verordnet ,deshalb bin ich sonntag nich mit vonne partie war mal gestern ne ganz kurze runde ..leck mich fettwar das ne schlitterei  mal sehn was morgen ,samstag so ab 14uhr geht denke mir ne leichte runde wird wohl drinne sein ,aber die albert ziehen schon gut, bei dem matschboden ,einem den speed vonne pedale

gruß opa pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (5. Februar 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Sonntag 12.00 Uhr Bismarckturm warte ich unten auf euch ;-)) hab ich mir wieder 7,5 HM gespart!
> CU



Ja fein... da freu ick mir! Da bekommen wir ja ne relativ große Meute zusammen.


----------



## JulianK (5. Februar 2010)

Ist ja mal geil, dass so viele mitfahren. 

Freu mich schon. Und jo, 12 Uhr am Bismarckturm.

Wird bestimmt ne schöne Runde. 



mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Februar 2010)

Hi all,

@Olli: Bis später!

@Marco: Hast doch jetzt Übung beim umziehen 

@all:Viel vergnügen morgen!!

@N8fahrt: Start ist meistens um 18:00 Uhr in Wachtendonk, die Süchtelner und Umgebung treffen sich auch um 18:00 Uhr an den Süchtelner Höhen. Gemeinsamer Treffpunkt ist um 18:39 Uhr in Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge!   Dauer je nach Laune!!


----------



## westlicht (6. Februar 2010)

don-jenso schrieb:


> [...]
> Is ja nen geiles ding das wir bei meiner ersten Fahrt mit den leutn hier schon so viele sind. Freue mich schon drauf
> [...]
> 
> Jens



... dann leg' ich noch einen d'rauf und steig' Morgen auch mit ein

@Sebastian: Wann fährst Du aus Amern los? Soll'n wir gemeinsam gen SüHö rollen?

Bernd


----------



## Lübke27 (6. Februar 2010)

HEy bernd,

ich bin noch nicht in der "Verfassung" 20km Hin- und Rücktour zusätzlich zu verkraften. Daher werde ich mit dem Auto anreisen


----------



## Gudyo (6. Februar 2010)

Nabend,
angesichts der grossen Zahl an Mitfahrern, reicht mein Budget nur für ne Runde Kaugummi! 
Bis Morgen
Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (7. Februar 2010)

Moin' @all! 
da bahnt sich ja nen nettes trüppchen an. Will gleich auch noch auf 2 Std. zu den SüHo kommen - 12.00 Uhr war richtig, gell?

Nur mal so am Rande: in den SüHö sind heute wohl irgendwelche Kreis-Cross-Läufe angesetzt. denke, da dürfte insgesamt recht viel abgesperrt sein...  wird also ggf. etwas spontanität gleich angesagt sein...


----------



## JulianK (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

jo 12 Uhr. 

Naja, gucken was alles abgesperrt ist ne. 

Bis gleich dann.


mfg. Julian


----------



## don-jenso (7. Februar 2010)

Hi alle zusammen,

war ja heute ne coole Runde, nur schade das wir früher weg mussten...
Egal das nächste mal wirds besser 
Wann wär denn für euch die nächste Möglichkeit für ne Runde?

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (7. Februar 2010)

werde wohl am mittwoch am nightride teilnehmen und habe für Freitag, Samstag und Dienstag Rekonvaleszenzrunden vor....


----------



## westlicht (7. Februar 2010)

... hier noch die drei Fotos zur heutigen Tour:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/26495

Einen guten Start in die Arbeits-/(Schul?)-Woche wünscht

Bernd


----------



## JulianK (7. Februar 2010)

Abend,

ja, war heute ne schöne Runde. Zwar mit ein paar Schäden und demnach auch zu kurz. aber schön. 
Hmm, auf den Bildern wirk ich wie ein kleiner Pimpf. Ne Handbreit größer als ein Schwein. 

Hoffe mal wir drehen bald mal wieder ne Runde, dann nehm ich aber Ersatzteile mit.^^



mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Februar 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> werde wohl am mittwoch am nightride teilnehmen und habe für Freitag, Samstag und Dienstag Rekonvaleszenzrunden vor....



Hallo,

cool, mal schauen wer noch kommt!!

Treffpunkt JH in HB um 18:39 Uhr ??


----------



## freakadelle88 (7. Februar 2010)

Schöne Runde heute mit viel "Materialermüdung"
Ich suche noch jemanden für Mittwoch der mir zeigt wo die JH in Hinsbeck ist.


----------



## studebas87 (7. Februar 2010)

Servus, wollte mal bei euch nach fragen ob jemand morgen mit auf nen night ride in den Sühö´s kommen will. Wir haben vor uns morgen abend gegen 19.30 am Bismarkturm zu treffen. Wer mit kommen will kann sich ja bei uns im thread melden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6819278#post6819278.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja nen paar leute zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (8. Februar 2010)

Morgen zusammen,
ich bin wohl raus für Mittwoch. Nicht nur meine Schaltung hat was abgekriegt sondern auch mein Immunsystem. Hab mir ne fette Erkältung geholt die über Nacht ausgebrochen ist.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## westlicht (8. Februar 2010)

JulianK schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> [...]  dann nehm ich aber Ersatzteile mit [...]
> 
> mfg. Julian



... iss sicherlich jedem schon so ergangen:
- Reifen platt -> nächstes Mal Schlauch und Pumpe mitgenommen
- Kette gerissen -> nächstes Mal Schloß und Kettennieter dabei 
- etc.

Leider wird man auch wieder schludriger, wenn man 'ne Zeit lang von derartigen Havarien verschont geblieben ist - sonst hätte ja jemand von uns irgendwas werkzeugtechnisches dabei gehabt.

Dumm gelaufen halt, aber Ihr seid hoffentlich gut heimgekommen!?!?!

Bis demnächst 'mal

Bernd


----------



## westlicht (8. Februar 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> ich bin wohl raus für Mittwoch. Nicht nur meine Schaltung hat was abgekriegt sondern auch mein Immunsystem. Hab mir ne fette Erkältung geholt die über Nacht ausgebrochen ist.
> Gruss Friedhelm



... gute Besserung, Friedhelm! Mir geht's auch recht sparsam heut' morgen, war gestern irgendwie zu viel Stop&Go! Hab' gestern noch ein ausgiebiges Bad genommen, sitzte aber jetzt mit Schniefnase und Husten am PC. Man wird halt nicht jünger

Bernd


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2010)

westlicht schrieb:


> ... iss sicherlich jedem schon so ergangen:
> - Reifen platt -> nächstes Mal Schlauch und Pumpe mitgenommen
> - Kette gerissen -> nächstes Mal Schloß und Kettennieter dabei
> - etc.
> ...


Deshalb hat nen guter biker auch seine halbe werksatt mit


----------



## don-jenso (8. Februar 2010)

westlicht schrieb:


> Mir geht's auch recht sparsam heut' morgen, war gestern irgendwie zu viel Stop&Go! Hab' gestern noch ein ausgiebiges Bad genommen, sitzte aber jetzt mit Schniefnase und Husten am PC. Man wird halt nicht jünger
> 
> Bernd



Moin an alle,
ja du wirst zwar nicht jünger, aber die jungen leider auch nicht ;(
Die Pausen waren zu lang und auf der Rückfahrt ist mir dann auchnoch richtig kalt geworden. Sitze hier jetzt auch mit ner ganz juten Erkältung ;(

Schade wäre eigentlich gerne beim Nightrun dabeigewesen heute.

Gute Besserung an alle von uns die so ein bisschen schwächeln und ein baldiges Genesen!

Jens


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Februar 2010)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heute mit viel "Materialermüdung"
> Ich suche noch jemanden für Mittwoch der mir zeigt wo die JH in Hinsbeck ist.



Hallo,

der Berg 31 wollte von Dülken aus über SH fahren!

@Gydo: Gute Besserung


----------



## freakadelle88 (8. Februar 2010)

Ach ja stimmt der fährt von Dülken aus.

@Mountain31: Wann wolltest du denn in Dülken losfahren??? Würd mich gerne dranhängen


----------



## JulianK (8. Februar 2010)

don-jenso schrieb:


> Moin an alle,
> ja du wirst zwar nicht jünger, aber die jungen leider auch nicht ;(
> Die Pausen waren zu lang und auf der Rückfahrt ist mir dann auchnoch richtig kalt geworden. Sitze hier jetzt auch mit ner ganz juten Erkältung ;(
> 
> ...



Jammer hier nicht rum. 
Viel schlimmer ist das, wenn das Bike krank ist.
Aber trotzdem, gute Besserung euch allen. Werdet schnell wieder fit. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## mountainmuffins (8. Februar 2010)

Bin am Mittwoch mit von der Party
Komme mit dem, der mit ohne Kondi fährt.
Danach muß ich meine Biker Hotpants raussuchen. Es geht ab in die Sonne!
Tim die alte Bratwurst und ich fliegen mal kurz nach Tenriffa. Katatrophenfotos folgen.
Gruß der baldige Schokomuffin


----------



## Olli.K (9. Februar 2010)

Party!
Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (9. Februar 2010)

uhrzeit morgen kann ich noch nicht bestimmen da es dran liegt wielange ich arbeiten muß.

@jean: schick mir ne PN mit deiner Tel.Nr. dann kann ich bescheid sagen.

@dx-user: wie lädt man denn das Teil, mein Lagegerät passt nur in Chinesische Steckdosen.  Bitte schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## freakadelle88 (9. Februar 2010)

PN haste und dafür brauchste nen Adapter, gibts bei Lissen elektro in Mönchengladbach. Hornbach und Konsorten kannste vergessen, die haben sowas nicht.


----------



## mountainmuffins (9. Februar 2010)

@doof Nuß: soll ich dich einen mitbringen????


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Februar 2010)

Ja das ist sicher sehr hilfreich wenn du mir heute Abend einen mitbringst und ich unterwegs schnell
die Lampe lade!?!? 

Habe mir gestern schnell noch was gebastelt! Akku voll, Haus steht noch, alles wird gut!


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Februar 2010)

Was ist ne DX? Und wo krieg ich sowas her?


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Februar 2010)

Mich hat's erwischt: Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen!
Damit bin ich raus für heute! Muß mich für die nächsten 
Tage fitmachen!


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Februar 2010)

@lübke  dx ..steht für den händler von deal extreme wen du ma im forum rumschnüffelst

gruß peter


----------



## freakadelle88 (10. Februar 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Mich hat's erwischt: Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen!
> Damit bin ich raus für heute! Muß mich für die nächsten
> Tage fitmachen!



Schade, Ich wünsch dir ne gute Besserung.

Also ich suche noch jemand der heut abend mit mir zur JH Hinsbeck fährt, ansonsten wär ich auch raus


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Februar 2010)

DX. yo, auf der Seite war ich auch schonmal. Kann ich also diese Lampe für 79 Dollars ohne Zweifel bestellen??? Für den Preis kann man ja eigentlich direkt 2 Stück ordern. Eine fürn Lenker, eine fürn Helm, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Februar 2010)

@lübke
Wenn ich das so lese  musse dir die lampen lediglich vom zoll abholen und sehr warscheinlich  noch mwstr entrichten  Aber was sollte dich davon abhalten ?? Nur zur info soweit ich weiß haben die lampen lediglich 900lumen ,kann sein das es ein wenig ,zu wenig is


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir kam das Ding zuhause mit der post an! 
Einfacher geht's glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt so gelesen als unser mountain so ein Vieh im Einsatz hat - da hoffe ich auf konstruktive Erfahrungswerte


----------



## freakadelle88 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr auch mit dem Ding und der Pioneer Pixel hat 2 davon


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Februar 2010)

Uuuuunnnnnd? Zufrieden? Lasst Euch doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen... Tssss...


----------



## freakadelle88 (10. Februar 2010)

öööhhhhmmm...naja...vielleicht...unter gewissen Umständen...

Ok, dann mal klartext. Ich find die echt gut und für den Preis qualitativ echt super hochwertig, hätte ich nicht gedacht bei so nem Chinamodell.

Die Lichtleistung ist auch nicht schlecht. Ich fahre momentan mit einer auf dem Helm und kann damit locker nachts alles sehen.
Ich würde sie auf jeden Fall mit einer Lupine Tesla gleichstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Februar 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @lübke
> Wenn ich das so lese  musse dir die lampen lediglich vom zoll abholen und sehr warscheinlich  noch mwstr entrichten  Aber was sollte dich davon abhalten ?? Nur zur info soweit ich weiß haben die lampen lediglich 900lumen ,kann sein das es ein wenig ,zu wenig is



Sind wohl eher 500 Lumen!!

Für das Geld geht selbst der Eigenbau nicht günstiger!

Einiges zu der DX/MTS

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400

So wie das aussieht bleiben wohl heute nur 3 über!


----------



## Gudyo (10. Februar 2010)

@Lübke: Finger aus der Nase!! Hab die dx im Einsatz gesehen, für das Geld kannste echt nicht meckern, bewegt sich auf Teslaniveau. Zoll macht meistens nur Stichproben und wen dann muttu Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen, wen nicht, Glück gehabt. Deine XT Kurbeln sind schon verbaut und passen als wen sie für mein Bike gemacht worden wären. Dafür hab ich meine Manitou in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt. Mir war aufgefallen, das der SAG so bei 70 mm lag, also wohl die Druckstufe putt. Aufgemacht, nachgeschaut, I-Net gefragt wo Ersatztteil kostet, kurz geschluckt und dann neue Marzocchi 33 geordert. Passt ganz gut mit meiner Erkältung, jetzt kann ich das kleine schwarze mal komplett überholen. Dem Rest wünsch ich viel Spass und heile Knochen. Ich werd mir jetzt nen 3 fachen Groog geben und dann bubu machen gehen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Februar 2010)

So lob ich mir das. Danke. Werde mir dann mal so ein Schätzchen zulegen.


----------



## JulianK (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

so Fahrrad ist endlich wieder fit.
Hab aber keine Shimano Kette mehr sondern hab mir direkt ne gute Sram  geholt (jetzt häult der Wolf wieder).  Dazu dann noch ein Ersatz- Kettenschloss. Nun bin ich in Sachen Kette für die nächste Tour (die unbedingt in nächster Zeit kommen muss) gerüstet. 


Hmm, die Lampe hört sich aber echt interessant an. Ich glaub die muss ich auch mal in meine engere Auswahl setzen. 


Einen schönen Abend wünsch ich euch noch,

mfg. Julian


----------



## Rider20 (11. Februar 2010)

Servus,
ich bring mich hier einfach mal in die Runde ein.
Hab mir nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz wieder in DH-Radel gegönnt und wollte mal ein freundliches " hey hallo" in die Runde werfen 
mein Name ist übrigens Stephan und ich komm aus Schwalmtal.

Wollte direkt mal 1-2 Fragen stellen:

ist jmd von euch mal öfter in Krefeld am Inrather Berg? 
Und wo krieg ich vernünftiges Zubehör im Umfeld MG; Vie und Krefeld? Die ganzen Läden in denen ich damals rumgelungert bin sind zu 

grüße


----------



## JulianK (11. Februar 2010)

Hi,

wollte auch mal zum Inrather Berg, weiß aber nicht so genau wo da die Strecke ist. Vielleicht kann man mal zusammen hinfahren. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## YoEddy2 (11. Februar 2010)

Rider20 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bring mich hier einfach mal in die Runde ein.
> Hab mir nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz wieder in DH-Radel gegönnt und wollte mal ein freundliches " hey hallo" in die Runde werfen
> mein Name ist übrigens Stephan und ich komm aus Schwalmtal.
> ...



Hallo Herr Nachbar,
Wohne in Brempt,und was Läden Angeht wo Du Vernünftigen Stuff Herbekommst ist Kein Thema kann ich Dir Zwei - Drei Nennen in Mg...z.b. Fahrradstudio Gram auf d. Bismarckstr. da Arbeitet der Tommy. Der hat Plan !!! Marken Mässig auch Gut Sortiert der Laden ...Scott-Kona-TLD- FOX ----und und und , was Nicht da Besorgt der Tommy !!
Oder Dannys Bikeshop in MG / RY auch Sehr Gut !! Danny Selber Top Biker...DH - Freeride!
Und halt auch Plan und Guten Stuff !

LG Ralf


----------



## Rider20 (11. Februar 2010)

@Eddy 
ja weltklasse!
dann fahr ich da morgen sofort mal rum 
komm aus amern 

@Julian
Klar gerne!
Muss noch 2-3 sachen besorgen dann wäre ich startklar 

also ich sobald das wetter passt bin ich zu allen schandtaten bereit


----------



## Lübke27 (11. Februar 2010)

Tach Rider20. Wat bracuhst Du denn noch so. Vielleicht hab ich noch was in meinem Fundus... Ich wohne auch in Amern. Am Inrather Berg war ich auch schon, fahre aber im Winter eher weniger DH - muss erstmal wieder ein bisschen Kondition aufbauen.

Ist die 20 in Deinem Nick Dein momentanes Alter oder wo kann man Dich einordnen?

Ich fahre auch DH. Seit 2006 auch wieder intensiver mit ein paar Rennen im Jahr. Da ich Papa werde, sieht es aber wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr zeitlich etwas schwer aus.


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Februar 2010)

@ rider ..schön wieder einer mehr hier im fred 
@ lübke  und haste bestellt ??

gruß peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (11. Februar 2010)

Aproppo Fundus.
Hat jemand vielleicht nochn paar alte clickies zuhause liegen die er für kleines Geld abgibt??? Würd mich echt freuen


----------



## Rider20 (11. Februar 2010)

@lübke
bin 25 
das 20 rührt daher das ich nen uralten Account hier habe...damals muss ich wohl round about 20 gewesen sein.

brauche auf jeden fall pedale,den ein oder anderen satz reifen und im laufer nächsten wochen ein bissl schutzbekleidung

edit: vermutlich auch ne härtere Feder fürn Dämpfer,
aber das wird sich zeigen wenn dhl endlich klingelt


----------



## HeavyMG (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

@Rider20 & JulianK
Die Strecke vom Inrather Berg hat mich auch neugierig gemacht... habt ihr am WE Zeit und Lust da mal hin zu fahren? Wenn ja... mit dem Bike? Bin im moment in Viersen... da würde Anrath fast auf dem Weg liegen. Die Strecke wird wohl nich schwer zu finden sein... so groß ist der Berg ja nicht!


----------



## Rider20 (11. Februar 2010)

servus
also wenn dhl bis samstag morgen liefert wäre ich ohne zweifel dabei!
sonst vielleicht nächste woche?


----------



## HeavyMG (11. Februar 2010)

Nächste Woche wär auch ok! Meld Dich einfach nochmal wenn DHL da war!


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Februar 2010)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Aproppo Fundus.
> Hat jemand vielleicht nochn paar alte clickies zuhause liegen die er für kleines Geld abgibt??? Würd mich echt freuen


du bei georgs bikeladen fliegen des öfteren  candyys von CB rum ich glaub nen fuffie wollen die haben  
wenns nich zu teuer is ..kannste die ja nehmen.

gruß opa pedro


----------



## mountain 31 (11. Februar 2010)

@Peter: nich schreiben, biken! 
Also ich geh jetzt trotz meiner 2,2 weiter saufen, das kann ich 
richtig gut!


----------



## don-jenso (11. Februar 2010)

@ Rider20
Also als Laden kann ich nur "better bikes" in Vorst empfehlen!

Ahja und nächste Woche Inrather Berg würde ich mich auch ganz gerne einklinken


----------



## HeavyMG (11. Februar 2010)

Für nächste Woche sag ich dann schonmal zu... auch wenn wir dieses WE schon hin fahren! Wann kommt Dir denn am besten aus don-jenso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-jenso (11. Februar 2010)

mhhh
also dieses WE wird auf jeden Fall eng...
Nächste Woche würde Samstag oder Sonntag bestimmt gehen, kann ich jetzt aber noch nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Rider20 (11. Februar 2010)

ich kann samstag in jedem fall
sonntags wirds wohl nix


----------



## CaLgOn (11. Februar 2010)

Also falls du auf die Schnelle Reifen brauchst, ich könnte dir Leihweise nen Satz Muddy Mary anbieten. Sind 2,5er Tripple Nano Compound und passen nicht mehr in den Hinterbau vom SX
Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal mit zum Inrather Berg kommen, die Strecke ist echt schön und ne Abwechslung zum Flachland hier.


----------



## PioneerPixel (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre Sonntag auch für ne Biketour zu haben - ob SüHö oder Krefeld mir egal  

Apropos die DX-Lampe: Ich habe selbst 2 davon. Eine aufm Helm eine am Lenker. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen gleich 2 ( Helmversion, Lenkerversion ) zu bestellen. Logischerweise bedeuten 2 Lampen nicht gleich doppelte Helligkeit. Jedoch harmoniert die Kombination aus hohem Lichtkegel von oben vom Helm und und flachen vom Lenker sehr gut. Die Lenkerlampe erhellt die Ferne die Helmlampe sorgt für einen breiten Lichtkegel der sogar noch das Cockpit angenehm erhellt. Zudem leuchtet die Helmlamper immer dahin wo man wirklich hinguckt. 
Und nicht Vergessen die Chinasteckdosen-Adapter zu bestellen 

Hier 2 bescheidene Fotos meines Handys jeweils beide Lampen an:


----------



## Lübke27 (12. Februar 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ lübke  und haste bestellt ??
> gruß peter




Yup - hab direkt mal beide Versionen geordert. 122 Euros mit Adapter. Da geb ich ja an Karneval mehr aus... Gut - wenn ich Pech hab kommen nch 19% für Vater Staat drauf. Aber egal.


----------



## HeavyMG (12. Februar 2010)

Dieses WE wär mir Sonntag lieber... nächstes WE ist es mir egal wann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoEddy2 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi Jungs,
Klärt nen Alten Mann mal auf ...DX Lampe ! Was ? Wie ? Wo ?
Habe noch ein Uralt Doppel Lampen System aus Canada BLT macht Ordentlich Hell aber Groß und net mehr so Zeitgemäß.......daher muss mal was Neues her .............. Infos Bitte ?

LG Ralf


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2010)

YoEddy2 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> Klärt nen Alten Mann mal auf ...DX Lampe ! Was ? Wie ? Wo ?
> Habe noch ein Uralt Doppel Lampen System aus Canada BLT macht Ordentlich Hell aber Groß und net mehr so Zeitgemäß.......daher muss mal was Neues her .............. Infos Bitte ?
> 
> LG Ralf


wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil häng dich ma an lübke der hat geordert


----------



## YoEddy2 (12. Februar 2010)

Kann Lesen und ? Vor dem Ordern hätte ich Gerne Infos !
Ralf


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich wäre Sonntag auch für ne Biketour zu haben - ob SüHö oder Krefeld mir egal
> 
> Apropos die DX-Lampe: Ich habe selbst 2 davon. Eine aufm Helm eine am Lenker. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen gleich 2 ( Helmversion, Lenkerversion ) zu bestellen. Logischerweise bedeuten 2 Lampen nicht gleich doppelte Helligkeit. Jedoch harmoniert die Kombination aus hohem Lichtkegel von oben vom Helm und und flachen vom Lenker sehr gut. Die Lenkerlampe erhellt die Ferne die Helmlampe sorgt für einen breiten Lichtkegel der sogar noch das Cockpit angenehm erhellt. Zudem leuchtet die Helmlamper immer dahin wo man wirklich hinguckt.
> Und nicht Vergessen die Chinasteckdosen-Adapter zu bestellen
> ...


reicht dat an infos ? ansonsten dealextreme.com


----------



## Gudyo (12. Februar 2010)

@Opa Motopedro: Riiiiischtisch!! Alles was es an Infos zur DX gibt, liegt maximal 2 Seiten zurück und ausserdem: http://www.gidf.de/ 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## super Jost (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Gudyo (12. Februar 2010)

Ahm,Hallo? Was will uns die Warde Gottes damit sagen?


----------



## YoEddy2 (12. Februar 2010)

Jungs Jungs Jungs .................. Ne Frage und ! ......... die Selben Stupiden Antwort Impressionen wie in anderen Foren,immer dieser Einheits Trott ..........Gäähhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2010)

@ yoeddy guck mal hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=315391
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435964
 Ansonsten kannste selber routen
Forum--->Tech talk---->elektronik rund ums bike  und dann kannste auswählen
Und nu BILD dir deine Meinung und viel spaß beim lesen 

gruß der enkel schaukelnde opa pedro


----------



## Gudyo (12. Februar 2010)

@Yoeddy2: Nu bin ich aber bächtig möse. 
Hast dich gerade von der Liste der Leute, die zu Weihnachten ne Grusskarte kriegen gestrichen. Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Hör dir mal das neue Lied von Grönemeyer an und da besonders die dritte und vierte Zeile der ersten Strophe.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoEddy2 (12. Februar 2010)

Grönemeyer !! Wo sind die Kotz Smilys ?? Dieser Nuschelnde Ruhrpottbarde.....iiicchhh kaaannnn nich mehr Sehen ...Besser wäre der Könnte Nicht mehr Singen !!!! 

Und Weihnachten Hasse ich Insbesonders Grußkarten ....Dicht Gefolgt von Karneval ............

Und von der BILD ..........na ja da kann man sich jeden Kommentar zu Sparen das ist Sie Nicht im Ansatz Wert ;-)

Ralf


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Februar 2010)

YoEddy2 schrieb:


> Jungs Jungs Jungs .................. Ne Frage und ! ......... die Selben Stupiden Antwort Impressionen wie in anderen Foren,immer dieser Einheits Trott ..........Gäähhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnn



Yo, alter Mann - überleg mal ob es vielleicht an den selben stupiden Fragen die Du (vielleicht immer) stellst...

Wenn Du ein wenig gelesen hättest, hättest Du rausgefunden das ich diese Frage über die DX auch gestellt habe. Da aber der "Ton" die Musik macht, hab ich sogar ein paar Antworten bekommen. Diese hätten dann auch Dir geholfen. Wobei Du diese Infos dann auch nochmal aufm Silbertablett serviert bekommen hast.

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung das wenn Du Dich nicht an den Umgangston hier halten kannst (willst) dann lass es und hau ab.
Leute wie Dich kann ich nicht leiden! (Nur meine persönliche Meinung).

Les Dir mal Deine ersten Posts in diesem Fred durch und überleg mal ob ich nicht vielleicht Recht hab. 

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## YoEddy2 (13. Februar 2010)

LMAA Du Spinner 
Auf solche Gestallten wie Dich kann die Welt Verzichten !!
Du Nervst ...Geh Sterben .....


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Februar 2010)

Komisch - warum überrascht mich diese Reaktion nicht wirklich?

Egal - zurück zum Thema - alle weiteren Worte wären verschwendet.


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Februar 2010)

@lübke 122 euronen für beide Funzeln das is ja mal fast nen Aldi preis  
lass mal verlauten wann die denn da sind, und was noch hinzu kütt 
Zum yo eddy K.K.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Mittwoch N8fahrt!!

Wer ist JOEDDY2 ??


----------



## YoEddy2 (13. Februar 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Komisch - warum überrascht mich diese Reaktion nicht wirklich?
> 
> Egal - zurück zum Thema - alle weiteren Worte wären verschwendet.



 Klug********r !


----------



## JulianK (13. Februar 2010)

Das ist hier ja wie im Kindergarten. 

Viel Spaß noch. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Schwatzwild (14. Februar 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ yoeddy guck mal hier :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=315391
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435964
> ...


@glücklicher Opa (Gratulation! ):
Bekommst oder hast Du jetzt schon so eine Latüchte von woanders her? 
Ich hab' nämlich damals im Herbst außer für Anne Waffel auch noch eine für Dich mit bestellt. Ist aber kein Problem, Interessenten gibt's ja genug, und inzwischen liefern die Chinesen schon sehr schnell.

Bin gerade auf Karnevalsflucht im Weserbergland, mit beiken war leider weiterhin Essig, weil zum gebrochenen Handgelenk vom beiken dann beim Bergwandern noch ein Innenmeniskusriss am linken Knie kam. Nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder im Lande, und dann geht's aber definitiv auf zwei Rädern los.

P.S.: Was ist denn hier im Thread los? Hat jemand vergessen, das Sicherheitstor zu schließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (14. Februar 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mittwoch N8fahrt!!
> 
> Wer ist JOEDDY2 ??



Denke, dass ich Mittwoch dabei bin.


----------



## Gudyo (14. Februar 2010)

Tach,
bin Mittwoch noch raus, will erst meinen nasalen Schanker ausheilen.
Ignorliste ftw !
He alter Schwarzkittel, Sport ist Mord! Freut mich aber das es aufwärts geht.
Viel Spass noch beim kollektiven Rinderwahn
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## YoEddy2 (14. Februar 2010)

JulianK schrieb:


> Das ist hier ja wie im Kindergarten.
> 
> Viel Spaß noch.
> 
> ...



Ja Das Stimmt Wohl Leider ! Sind wohl nur Herranwachsende Jungspunte hier.
Wenn der Schnee weg ist sind die immer noch Feucht und Grün Hinter d. Ohren .........


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Februar 2010)

Schwatzwild schrieb:


> @glücklicher Opa (Gratulation! ):
> Bekommst oder hast Du jetzt schon so eine Latüchte von woanders her?
> Ich hab' nämlich damals im Herbst außer für Anne Waffel auch noch eine für Dich mit bestellt. Ist aber kein Problem, Interessenten gibt's ja genug, und inzwischen liefern die Chinesen schon sehr schnell.
> 
> Bin gerade auf Karnevalsflucht im Weserbergland, mit beiken war leider weiterhin Essig, weil zum gebrochenen Handgelenk beim Bergwandern noch ein Innenmeniskusriss am linken Knie kam. Nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder im Lande, und dann geht's aber definitiv auf zwei Rädern los.


Na biste wohl dann mehr aufn Gips unterwechs als aufm Trail Oder arbeiteste am Artikel : Biken ,Selbstmord leicht gemacht !!

Gruß der eingeschneite Opa


----------



## mountain 31 (16. Februar 2010)

wegen morgen: kann ich noch nicht sagen ob meine Erkältung soweit auskuriert ist, vermute das ich mir noch ein paar Tage Pause gönnen muß!


----------



## Lübke27 (16. Februar 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> wegen morgen: kann ich noch nicht sagen ob meine Erkältung soweit auskuriert ist, vermute das ich mir noch ein paar Tage Pause gönnen muß!



Als ob das an der Erkältung liegt... Ich nenne das Karnevals-Nachwehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Februar 2010)

Nabend,

Akku wird gerade geladen!!!

Sonst, allen gute Besserung!!


----------



## Olli.K (16. Februar 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Akku wird gerade geladen!!!
> 
> Sonst, allen gute Besserung!!



Gut, dass du es sagst, ich muß meine Akkus auch noch laden.


----------



## mountain 31 (17. Februar 2010)

> Gut, dass du es sagst, ich muß meine Akkus auch noch laden.



Alle meine Akkus sind leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!


----------



## Olli.K (17. Februar 2010)

Ich bräuchte mal ein Tipp.
Und zwar wollte ich mir die DX Lampe bestellen, aber so wie es aussieht, akzeptieren die nur Kreditkarten.
Gibt es da vielleicht noch ne andere Zahlmethode, da ich keine Kreditkarte hab?
Da dort alles auch noch auf Englich steht, macht die Sache noch schwieriger.


----------



## mountain 31 (17. Februar 2010)

HI Olli!

Per Paypal ist wohl die beste und sicherste Methode die kenne. Kann man auch ein Konto angeben und nicht nur über KK!


----------



## Lübke27 (17. Februar 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal ein Tipp.
> Und zwar wollte ich mir die DX Lampe bestellen, aber so wie es aussieht, akzeptieren die nur Kreditkarten.
> Gibt es da vielleicht noch ne andere Zahlmethode, da ich keine Kreditkarte hab?
> Da dort alles auch noch auf Englich steht, macht die Sache noch schwieriger.



Schlafmütze!  Hätteste mir letzte Woche Bescheid gesagt, hätte ich Dir eine mitbestellt...

Ich habs auch mit PayPal bezahlt. Ist die einfachste und sicherste Lösung.


----------



## Olli.K (18. Februar 2010)

Danke, versuche es nochmal.


----------



## Gudyo (18. Februar 2010)

Tach zusammen,
Nase ist frei, Schaltung sollte gehen und Bock hab ich auch! Ansage für Sonntag wäre 11.30 Dahlheimer Mühle HK 2 fahren. Biete 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten bis Oberkrüchten, dann lockeres einrollen zur Mühle. Gegengebote oder andere Vorschläge willkommen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (18. Februar 2010)

Wäre dabei, bräuchte 1 Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Sonntag bin ich raus!

Aber Mittwoch kleine N8testfahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (19. Februar 2010)

Noch mehr davon!
Muss ich Sehen.


----------



## Gudyo (19. Februar 2010)

Morgähn,
Michel ist der erste Mensch, der von der ISS aus dem Orbit gesehen werden kann und das ohne Teleobjektiv.
@Jean: Würde dich dann so um halb 11 am Hohen Busch einsammeln.
Mittwoch muss ich noch schauen wie es um meine Kondition bestellt ist aber sag mal unter Vorbehalt zu.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (19. Februar 2010)

@Guydo:
Ja, ok. 10:30 am Parkplatz.
Danke


----------



## Gudyo (19. Februar 2010)

Nabend,
@Jean: Ich bring die Pedale mit, da machmer nen kleinen Service draus
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Februar 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal ein Tipp.
> Und zwar wollte ich mir die DX Lampe bestellen, aber so wie es aussieht, akzeptieren die nur Kreditkarten.
> Gibt es da vielleicht noch ne andere Zahlmethode, da ich keine Kreditkarte hab?
> Da dort alles auch noch auf Englich steht, macht die Sache noch schwieriger.



http://translate.google.com/#


----------



## Schwatzwild (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn die morgige Testfahrt mir grünes Licht gibt, sind Anne Waffel und ich am Sonntag auch dabei. 

@Opa-Pedro: Wie sieht's morgen mit einer lockeren Einroll-Runde mit Option für die neue Lampe aus? 
(Andere Interessierte sind natürlich auch willkommen, die Tour soll aber definitiv nur sehr piano sein, ist für mich Premiere nach langer Verletzungspause)


----------



## Olli.K (20. Februar 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> http://translate.google.com/#




schon bestellt.
[FONT=Century Gothic, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]
    [FONT=Century Gothic, Arial, Helvetica]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Februar 2010)

Schwatzwild schrieb:


> Wenn die morgige Testfahrt mir grünes Licht gibt, sind Anne Waffel und ich am Sonntag auch dabei.
> 
> @Opa-Pedro: Wie sieht's morgen mit einer lockeren Einroll-Runde mit Option für die neue Lampe aus?
> (Andere Interessierte sind natürlich auch willkommen, die Tour soll aber definitiv nur sehr piano sein, ist für mich Premiere nach langer Verletzungspause)


jop geht klar ,aber net vor 17 uhr  hab nochn termin um 15 uhr 
Falls dat nich zu spät is bin ich dabei.
gruß opa pedro


----------



## Gudyo (20. Februar 2010)

Tach auch,
würde heut auch mitkommen. Wann und wo?
Gruss Friedhelm

Bremmmmmmmmmms! Kann doch nicht, gehen heut Abend Essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Februar 2010)

@ friedhelm schade aber auch  Ich denk mal bei christian is dann treffpunkt  oder der übliche ort ?? parkplatz  kaldenkirchnerstr ???
Für Sonntag bin ich leider raus da WIR nen Geburtstag feiern gehn


----------



## Schwatzwild (20. Februar 2010)

Knaaaarz!!! Schreiiiii!!! 

Wir sind selber gerade erst völlig gehetzt und völlig verzögert hier zuhause angekommen. 
17 Uhr Parkplatz dürfte zu knapp werden, da ich mich noch umziehen muss.
Was liegt an? Etwas später? Oder?


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Februar 2010)

Na war doch ne lecker abend runde und nochma besten Dank fürs mitbestellensoar gezz kann ich elche beim biken braten

p.s. jute beserung @anne......gesund


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,

da hast Du Mittwoch abend noch eine Möglichkeit zu!!


----------



## Schwatzwild (21. Februar 2010)

Nach der gestrigen Runde habe ich gemerkt, dass es zwar wieder geht, aber für "heftiges" MTB-fahren noch zu früh und riskant ist, also heute leider nix mit HK II, statt dessen werde ich gleich 'ne lockere Flachlandrunde über Forstautobahnen machen.

Euch viel Spaß, nächstes WE werde ich dann wohl wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Schwatzwild (21. Februar 2010)

Es wurde heute bei uns dann doch noch ein Fünfstünder: 
SüHö, Hinsbeck bis hoch zur Blauen Lagune, Herongen/Venloer Heide und auf anderem Wege retour.
Alles in allem ein vielversprechender Wiedereinstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (22. Februar 2010)

Tach zusammen,
scheint so als wäre Großreinemachen im Haardter Wald. Nach der Landwehr zwischen Nordpark und Paul Morr Schule haben die jetzt auch den Trail nach Lehloh "bereinigt". Sieht grauenhaft aus da. 
@Chris: Sind gestern auch nur ne Forstwegrunde gefahren weil ich Jean am Parkplatz übersehen hab und wir uns erst eine Stunde später an der Fietsallee Nordkanal wiedergefunden haben.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Schwatzwild (22. Februar 2010)

Wegen dieser Sache (Eingriff in Naturschutzgebiet) habe ich schon die untere Landschaftsbehörde kontaktiert, aber da scheint eine höhere Kungelei im Gange zu sein. Es wurde angeblich eine Firma beauftragt, ansonsten hielt sich der Beamte mit weiteren Äußerungen sehr bedeckt. Ich werde jetzt auch mal den NaBu einschalten.
Es sollte mich sehr wundern, wenn da alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.
---
An der Fietsallee Nordkanal (zwischen Hinsbeck und Krickenbecker Seen) hätten wir uns vielleicht sogar begegnen können, haben im Infozentrum am See kurz einen Kaffee getrunken)


----------



## mountain 31 (22. Februar 2010)

Save the world with mountainbiking!!


----------



## anne waffel (22. Februar 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> jute beserung @anne......gesund



Ich danke Dir, Pedro-Opa. Es geht wieder besser - am Sonntag die tour war super - trotz mangelnder Kondition und noch leichten Erkältungserscheinungen.

Anne...halbfit


----------



## JulianK (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

möchte dieses Wochenende mal gerne zum Inrather Berg, am liebsten Sonntag. Natürlich auch nur wenn das Wetter einigermaßen geht. 

Also, wer kennt sich da hinten aus und weiß wo die Strecke ist? 


mfg. Julian


----------



## don-jenso (23. Februar 2010)

Hi an alle,

also ich wäre dabei wenn das Wetter stimmt und ich Zeit hab.
Würde ich dann aber erst relativ spontan festmachn.


Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn nun mit morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren ?


----------



## Olli.K (23. Februar 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es denn nun mit morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren ?



Ja, ich


----------



## ssigges (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo! Da Ihr (Wachtendonker, Oli) mich ja netterweise fragtet, ob ich heute mitfahren möchte ist es ja das mindeste, das ich bescheid sage, das ich heute leider nicht kann (Arbeit). Würde aber gerne nächste Woche mitfahren

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Gudyo (24. Februar 2010)

Bin dabei. 18.41 JH Hins
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

alles klar!!


----------



## Schwatzwild (24. Februar 2010)

sch...-Arbeitszeiten

mit der Mittwochsrunde so früh wird es bei mir wohl in absehbarer Zeit nix.


----------



## freakadelle88 (25. Februar 2010)

Was isn der Inrather Berg???? Wenn das Wetter gut ist, wär ich dabei.


----------



## westlicht (25. Februar 2010)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Was isn der Inrather Berg???? Wenn das Wetter gut ist, wär ich dabei.



... der Inrather Berg ist'n kleiner Downhill-Spot in der Nähe von Krefeld. Hier findest Du ein paar Bilder:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616675502543/

Ist eher (niederrheinisch begrenztes) Enduro/Downhill Business. Da wissen der Lübke oder andere Kandidaten aus Bergrunter-Fraktion sicherlich genaueres ...

Viel Spass ...

Bernd


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Februar 2010)

Schwatzwild schrieb:


> sch...-Arbeitszeiten
> 
> mit der Mittwochsrunde so früh wird es bei mir wohl in absehbarer Zeit nix.



Schade!


----------



## Gudyo (25. Februar 2010)

Tach zusammen,
mal an alle erst bergauf und dann bergabfahrer, wie siehts am WE aus? Samstag Vormittag soll es stellenweise Trockenheit geben. Jemand Vorschläge? CTF Vlodrop steht auch an aber wieder mitten in der Nacht am Sonntag.
Gruss Friedhelm
PS: Der 16:9 Breitbandarsch rechts auf dem Bild, is mir


----------



## freakadelle88 (25. Februar 2010)

@ Gudyo: Meine Pedale sind endlich angekommen, jetzt fahr ich nur mit Clickies. Mal schauen wann ich mich das erste mal auf die Nase lege.
Samstag wär ich dabei.

@ Alle: Ich wollte heut abend ne Runde an der Niers fahren, also nur Flachland um mich an die Cleats zu gewöhnen. Ich wollt so gegen ca 19:00 Uhr los und das soll dann 1-2 Stunden dauern. Wer Lust hat kann sich gern dazu gesellen.


----------



## Gudyo (25. Februar 2010)

Hi Jean,
ich komm zum Parkplatz Hoher Busch mit dem Rad. Bis gleich.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (25. Februar 2010)

Ok. Also um 19:00 Uhr. Achja diesmal warte ich ganz genau vor dem Eingang vom Stadion, net das wir uns wieder verpassen.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (25. Februar 2010)

Am WE bin ich erst gegen späten Nachmittag zu haben..ab 16 Uhr  Man muss ja irgendwie seine Rubel zusammen bekommen

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## JulianK (25. Februar 2010)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> @ Gudyo: Meine Pedale sind endlich angekommen, jetzt fahr ich nur mit Clickies. Mal schauen wann ich mich das erste mal auf die Nase lege.




Hmm, meinst du etwa so wie ich? 
Aber ich kann dich schonmal beruhigen, wird bestimmt bald passieren. 



mfg. Julian


----------



## freakadelle88 (25. Februar 2010)

@ JulianK: Na danke*g*


----------



## JulianK (25. Februar 2010)

Immer wieder gerne. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2010)

Wozu ein motivierter Mountainbiker in der Lage ist!


----------



## Schwatzwild (26. Februar 2010)

Auch ich muss am Samstag Vormittag leider arbeiten, aber ab 16 Uhr wäre eine Runde angesagt. Ich denke an eine (Forstautobahn-/Schotterweg-) Tour, bis ungefähr Hinsbeck und dann entlang der Niers zurück. Also eher Kilometerfressen, um langsam wieder in Form zu kommen, nichts Technisches wie Landwehr oder am Rothenbach.

Am Sonntag ist evtl. eine Tour über die Maasdünen (Arcen/Venlo und nördlich davon) angedacht. Ebenfalls weniger MTB als Strecke machen auf Heide- und Sandtrails, die bei diesem Wetter hoffentlich gute Drainagewirkung haben. Leider hat die Trackaufzeichnung auf dieser Seite einen Bug, es geht natürlich nicht in Wegberg los und somit sind es nicht 143 km sondern eher nur die Hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Februar 2010)

Schwatzwild schrieb:


> Auch ich muss am Samstag Vormittag leider arbeiten, aber ab 16 Uhr wäre eine Runde angesagt. Ich denke an eine (Forstautobahn-/Schotterweg-) Tour, bis ungefähr Hinsbeck und dann entlang der Niers zurück. Also eher Kilometerfressen, um langsam wieder in Form zu kommen, nichts Technisches wie Landwehr oder am Rothenbach.


Wäre wenn nix dazwischen kütt dabei


----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2010)

Nabend,
@Jean: Nehme mir die Freiheit morgen früh zu entscheiden ob ich fahr. Ist das Wetter so wie heute, leg ich die Füsse hoch und daddel. Ansonsten melde ich mich morgen nochmal bei dir.


----------



## freakadelle88 (26. Februar 2010)

@Gudyo: Kein Problem. Ich hab auch echt keine Lust bei dem Wetter aufm bike zu sitzen.


----------



## Gudyo (27. Februar 2010)

Morgähn,
bin um 10 Uhr am Bismarckturm. Richtung Hinsbeck, Tor 9 und Retour. Eher asphaltlastig da die Trails wohl butterweich sind.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Schwatzwild (27. Februar 2010)

@Pedro: Sitze immer noch im Büro, es gibt IT-Probleme. Leider kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ob ich gegen 16 oder 17 Uhr wieder in MG sein werde.
Somit werde ich mich gedanklich langsam von der heutigen Runde verabschieden, und mich statt dessen lieber auf morgen freuen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Februar 2010)

Na dann setz ich mal, so pi mal dicker Hund ne 17 uhr rund, in den fred 
Wer is dabei ????Treffpunkt PP Kaldenkirchnerstr.
Gruß Pedro


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Februar 2010)

Soar war ne lecker Landwehrrunde  Lampen haben sich bewährt ...is fürn anfang ganz passabel Hab heut nen neuen Biker getroffen  Der is ehr  lübkes richtung und brettert selba gern die halden im steilstich runter 
Soar bis morgen nachmittag 16-17 uhr .Treffpunkt egal, einfach ma vorschlagen 

Gruß pedro


----------



## JulianK (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wer von euch fährt heute Mittag eine Runde? Sprich ca. 1 Uhr? In den sh, von mir aus können wir auch von den sh woanders hinfahren.

Mfg. Julian


----------



## freakadelle88 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich würd fahren, Was hälste von 13:30 am Bimarckturm und dann mal gucken wohin???
Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter net so schlecht ist.

Also ich seh gerade das es hier anfängt zu schütten. Ich meld mich dann für heute ab


----------



## super Jost (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Wir müssen umdenken das ist die ZUKUNFT

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT4RQcbf4IE"]YouTube- Dirndl on Trike - der Maserati unter den DreirÃ¤dern[/nomedia]


Gruß Jost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## super Jost (28. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNWhHb1BwMc&feature=related"]YouTube- Velectris trike crash-test[/ame]


----------



## don-jenso (28. Februar 2010)

da gefällt mir das zweite video aber schon besser


----------



## Lübke27 (28. Februar 2010)

Juuuunnnngs, alle Daumen drücken die Ihr habt. Nadine liegt seit Freitag im Krankenhaus wegen zu wenig Fruchtwasser. Hab grade den Anruf bekommen das ich heute abend Papa werde. Leider 8 Wochen zu früh. Aber einfach kann ja jeder. Oh man...

Ich bin **** und fertig. Wird ein langer Tag heute. Wow... Unfassbar. Der Kleine macht sich ganz schön wichtig....

Hilllffffeeee  

Daumen drücken. Bitte! Bis später.


----------



## super Jost (28. Februar 2010)

super 

Gruß Jost


----------



## freakadelle88 (28. Februar 2010)

Viel Glück wünsch ich dir, aber vor allem natürlich Nadine.
Da erwarten wir natürlich ein Foto vom zukünftigen Downhill Champion  2030.


----------



## Gudyo (28. Februar 2010)

Alle Daumen drück!!


----------



## don-jenso (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Februar 2010)

Beide Daumen drücke


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Februar 2010)

Auch mal anschließe und mit drück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatzwild (28. Februar 2010)

Hab auch noch zwei zu vergeben   
---
@Peter: 
Willst Du gleich noch Sturm und Regen für eine Bikerunde trotzen?


----------



## JulianK (28. Februar 2010)

Entweder es ist schon geschehen oder noch nicht. 

Ich drücke euch trotzdem die Daumen. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Olli.K (28. Februar 2010)

Viel Glück euch 2 1/4


----------



## Lübke27 (1. März 2010)

Nabend Mäddels...

Endlich mal gute Nachrichten: Heute um 17.46 Uhr hat der kleine Simon das Licht der Welt bzw das Licht des OPs erblickt. Das unglaubliche ist, das der Kleine sehr fit ist und noch nicht mal auf der Intensiv liegen muss. Er hat sogar direkt geschrieen, was nicht selbstverständlich ist für dieses frühe Stadium.

Es ist wie ein kleines Wunder. Und es ist der Wahnsinn das zwischen Diagnose "wenig Fruchtwasser" und der Geburt keine 60 Stunden lagen. Die Ärztin am Freitag hat dem Kleinen das Leben gerettet.

Unendlich vielen Dank fürs Daumen drücken!


----------



## Makke (1. März 2010)

auch wenn man sich nicht kennt:
Alles Gute und Glück für die Famile und den Nachwuchs!!!!


----------



## Olli.K (1. März 2010)

Glückwunsch, jetzt kommen die kurzen Nächte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westlicht (1. März 2010)

... na wenn das 'mal keine guten Nachrichten sind! Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden und alles Gute für die kommende Zeit

Sabine&Bernd


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. März 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, jetzt kommen die kurzen Nächte


@ Olli  nicht unbedingt ..denn unser enkel is der Pennbruder vor dem Herrn Da er schon bei uns ne nacht verbracht hat ....hatten wir den schlafmagel und er sich dafür die doppelte dosis an Schlaf  reingezogen hat 

@Lübke herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch beide  Hoffe mal du hast schon wickeln anner Baby born Puppe geübt 

gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (1. März 2010)

Hallo,
na den mal ein herzliches Willkommen an den neuen Erdenbürger und glückwunsch an die Eltern!


In dem Zusammenhang 
Mutti fährt stolz mit ihrem Sohnemann durch die Strasse.
Alle Passanten schauen in den Kinderwagen und sagen:
" Oh, wie süss und der schläft ja ganz lieb!"
Ja sagt die Mama, wen sie ihn mal in Aktion erleben wollen müssen sie schon um 3 Uhr in der früh zu uns kommen!

Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (1. März 2010)

ohne Worte


----------



## toxiracer (1. März 2010)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die ganze Familie.
Ein wahrlich strammes Kerlchen.

Grüße aus Kempen


----------



## Gudyo (1. März 2010)

Jemand Lust heut ne Runde zu drehen? Wollte so gegen 17 Uhr los.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (1. März 2010)

und dann noch so nen coolen Namen : http://www.cannondale.com/none/none/simon


----------



## JulianK (1. März 2010)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, na Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden. 

Meinse du kommst in der nächsten Zeit nochmal zum fahren oder hast du dir nun ein neues Hobby angeschafft? 



mfg. Julian


----------



## freakadelle88 (1. März 2010)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch...Und biste stolz ???
Ich würd mal sagen "Prost" auf den frischgebackenen Vater.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch von uns!!

Und alles Gute Euch 3  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (2. März 2010)

JulianK schrieb:


> Meinse du kommst in der nächsten Zeit nochmal zum fahren oder hast du dir nun ein neues Hobby angeschafft?
> 
> 
> 
> mfg. Julian


@ Julian   Son Hobby is Lebenslang und net übergangsweise 

@ Lübke Er macht ja schon einen auf dicke Hose  
Ich Interpretier mal das Bild ....Mannn watt hab ich schon dicke Mukies 

Unser Enkel hat schon seine eigene Mantra Technik drauf ..OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMM........
Wie stehts  mit Mittwoch fürne Kurze Runde so ca 2std  von 17 uhr bis 19 Uhr ??
Hab leider N8 schicht deswegen die angebundene zeit :-(
Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## bikeoli1971 (2. März 2010)

@all: mann-o-mann, ne ganze ganze passiert hier die letzten "tage"! mich hat's leider mächtig erwischt die letzten 2 1/2 wochen. bronchen, hals, kopf-alles platt, aber jetzt geht's aufwärts. also mal schön der reihe nach:

@lübke: alles, alles Gute für euch drei!!! freu mich riesig, dass trotz einzelner "umstände" (fruchtwasser und so) alles gut ist! wie heißt's: einfach kann jeder! jepp!!! meiner steckte damal auch länger als geplant "in der pipeline" - egal, vergessen - viel spaß und freude mit simon! eine spannende zeit, die dir/euch niemals jemand nehmen kann! genießt jede sekunde... alles gute! stehe gerne mit tipps parat -hab' von baldrian bis gassi gehen und waschmaschine noch alles gut in erinnerung (nichts für ungut, geb' nichts drauf, alles nur horrormärchen...)

@all: so, planung der kommenden tage, beginnend morgen (mittwoch) - jemand lust und zeit ne entspannungstour(-kur) mit nem antibiotika-abbauendem konditionellen wrack zu fahren. bin für alles offen, ne nette runde in korschenbroich/liedberg/MG oder komme zur SH oder viersen rum. kann leider erst so ab ca. 19/19.30 h. aber ich sag's mal so, mehr als 1 1/2 stündchen werd' ich zum kick-off wohl kaum zustande bringen... aber ich geb' mir mühe-versprochen. 

grüße
oli


----------



## JulianK (2. März 2010)

Hallo, 

naja, dieses Hobby wächst sich raus. 


Leute, jetzt bin ich letztes Wochenende schon wie nicht zum MTB fahren gekommen, langsam werd ich verrückt (ok, war ich vorher auch schon ).
Wie sieht es mit euch dieses Wochenende (Sonntag) aus? Sonntag soll ja ganz gutes Wetter sein. Ok kann man bei diesem April Wetter im Moment eh nicht sagen. 

Wäre auch für neue Sachen offen, d.h. Hinsbeck etc. Will nur wieder auf Bike. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (3. März 2010)

Morgähn.
@Peter: Leider zu früh für mich.
@Olli: 19 Uhr passt, Treffpunkt Niersbrücke?
@WE: Vorschlag Meinwege oder CTF Dinslaken (2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten)
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (3. März 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgähn.
> @Peter: Leider zu früh für mich.
> @Olli: 19 Uhr passt, Treffpunkt Niersbrücke?
> @WE: Vorschlag Meinwege oder CTF Dinslaken (2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten)
> Gruss Friedhelm




@friedhelm: supi! bis heut abend an der niersbrücke - 19.00 h passt! Wg. WE würd ich mich schon mal anmelden, muss denn aber noch ein paar details mit dem home-regime abstimmen. mehr denn vielleicht schon heut abend. bis nachher - freu mich!


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. März 2010)

moin moin @ all  Sonntag passt wann dachtet ihr denn so an ?? Morgens oder Abends ??  Samstag bin Ich Tagsüber  wettkampf mässig verhindert ,wenn dann später nachmittag  ca ab 17 uhr oder abends , noch was frei werden sollte ,bin ich ziemlich kurzfristig ,zu haben

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## freakadelle88 (3. März 2010)

@ bikeoli: Wäre dabei. Niersbrücke ist wo???


----------



## Gudyo (3. März 2010)

Tach,
also wen einer dabei ist, würde ich gern die CTF Dinslaken fahren. Startfenster 8 bis 10 Uhr. Startgeld 6 , Strecke 46 km. Abfahrt hier wäre dann so gegen 8.00 - 8.15 Uhr. Ansonsten werd ich um 11 Uhr an der Dahlheimer Mühle sein und dort ne Runde drehen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. März 2010)

@ friedhelm wann wäre denn dieser CFT Dinslaken ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoli1971 (3. März 2010)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> @ bikeoli: Wäre dabei. Niersbrücke ist wo???



@jean - schön! also, das ist hinter korschenbroich "city" (hö-hö!) und MG. kennst du zufällig die MEXX-Hauptzentrale an der Rochusstraße/Mühlenstraße? Auf der korschenbroicher str. aus MG kommend bist'e dann knapp 500 m zu weit. ist ne kleine brücke auf der korschenbroicher str., die die noch kleinere niers überspannt. hilft das schon weiter? sonnst schick ne kurze mail an [email protected], dann schick ich dir nen kartenauszug... wird denn aber weitgehend ne flachlandrunde, o.k.? 

greetings oli


----------



## freakadelle88 (3. März 2010)

Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt 

Aber is kein Problem, Fridehelm hat mir geschrieben. Wir treffen uns in MG am Krankenhaus. Dann kann er mir zeigen wo das is.


----------



## Gudyo (3. März 2010)

Die CTF ist Sonntag.


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. März 2010)

@ friedhelm :Aha cool mal sehn as geht  Soar bin  inner halben std mal Acker pflügen und Passanten verschrecken


----------



## JulianK (3. März 2010)

Also, was geht denn nun Sonntag ab? 
Wo und wann sollen wir fahren?


mfg. Julian


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2010)

ich würde samstag oder sonntag gern nach aachen... die videos hier haben mich neugierig gemacht: http://videos.mtb-news.de/search/index/q:toblerone hab auch schon raus gefunden wie wir zum trail kommen! hab wohl kein auto und bin so auf ne mitfahrgelegenheit oder mindestens 2 leute zum bahn ticket teilen angewiesen! allein kosten hin und rückweg mit der bahn 29 euro, zu zweit 21,50, zu dritt 15,67, zu viert 12,75 und zu fünft 11 euro! 15,67 wär mir ein tag auf coolen trails schon wert! zeit und lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (3. März 2010)

Hmm, ab wo würdest du denn dann mit dem Zug fahren?


mfg. Julian


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2010)

ab viersen... der zug fährt sogar durch! könntest ja auch das ticket in anrath kaufen und mit dem zug nach viersen fahren! wir brauchen das nrw schöner tag ticket für 35 euro und pro person ein nrw fahrrad ticket für 4 euro! mein fahrrad ticket hol ich dann natürlich selber in viersen! zu zweit is es aber ziemlich teuer... hoff mal das noch einer mit kommt!


----------



## JulianK (3. März 2010)

Die Frage ist, wie denn so die Zugverbindungen am Sonntag sind.
Bin mir da nicht so sicher ob es klappt, meinerseits und auch vom Zug her. 
Obwohl ich ja schon mal zimlich Bock drauf hätte, mal zu sehen was mit dem Steppenwolf geht. ^^ Aber das könnte ich wohl auch in Krefeld gucken, zumal ich da auch noch nie war. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2010)

der zug fährt von anrath bis aachen durch... wenn wir fahren würde ich vorschlagen das wir den um 10:08 (anrath) bzw 10:13 (viersen) nehmen! wären dann um 11:20 in aachen! Natürlich kannst du dein bike auch in krefeld an seine grenzen bringen... ich persönlich find den trail in aachen aber cooler!


----------



## JulianK (3. März 2010)

Hmm und wann würde der Zug dann wieder zurück fahren? Hab nämlich im Moment keine Lampe. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2010)

jede stunde um 38! wohnst du weit weg vom bf? wenn nich könnten wir ja den um 17:38 in aachen nehmen und du schiebst die letzten meter! sonst fahren wir halt ne stunde eher los und nehmen den um 16:38 zurück!


----------



## JulianK (3. März 2010)

Ne, also. Wenn ich einmal in Anrath bin, ist es kein Problem. Ich meinte jetzt wenn wir noch im 7 oder so im Wald wären, wäre es schwierig. 
Aber so geht es.

Naja, kläre es mal morgen mit meinen Eltern. Ich müsste dann das Ticket besorgen oder?2 Aber wenn wir zu zweit fahren würden, würde es wirklich teuer werden.


mfg. Julian


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2010)

wenn du in anrath losfährst wär es sinnvoll für dich wenn du das ticket kaufst... könnte sonst halt 40 euro kosten! könnte die tage mal bei dir vorbei kommen und dir das geld bringen wenn du es nicht vorstrecken kannst! man könnte noch 4 euro pp sparen wenn man die laufräder demontiert und das bike einpackt... zur not ne decke drum und zuknoten


----------



## JulianK (3. März 2010)

Hmm, würde von Anrath nach Viersen mit dem Schokoticket kommen.  Aber halt nicht nach Aachen.  Egal. Müssen wir gucken.

Hmm, ich glaub dass mit dem auseinandernehmen vom Rad wäre *******.  Hab kein Bock mit sonem riesen Packen da rumzurennen.  
4 Euro sind ja auch egal. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, mit zwei Leuten macht es keinen Sinn und keinen Spaß meiner Meinung nach.  Man will ja den Zug mit Rädern vollbekommen. 



mfg. Julian


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2010)

dann hol dir einfach das nrw fahrradticket (nicht das normale zusatzticket was man sonst für räder nimmt!) und ich kauf das schöner tag ticket in viersen! schau das du dann rechtzeitig am bahnhof bist... kann bestimmt dauern bis man das in der tollen menüführung der automaten gefunden hat  dann hoffen wir mal das noch einer lust bekommt! wenn sich bis samstag abend niemand meldet würd ich auch mit nach krefeld kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (3. März 2010)

Ok, dann machen wir das so. 

Schreib mal irgendwas per PN, wie man dich erreichen kann.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (4. März 2010)

Guten Morgähn,
geht mich zwar nix an aber ist mir dennoch aufgefallen. Daher sei mir ne Frage gestattet. Seid ihr immer so umständlich? 12 (Zwölf) Einträge im Dialog und ihr wisst immer noch nicht ob ihr fahrt. Naja, pusht wenigstens den Thread. 
Also ich werd zur Dahlheimer Mühle fahren. Bin um 11 Uhr vor Ort.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (4. März 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Also ich werd zur Dahlheimer Mühle fahren. Bin um 11 Uhr vor Ort.
> Gruss Friedhelm



Moin. Am Sonntag wäre ich wenn alles gut läuft dabei. Könnte ich Dich dann evtl. sogar auf 10.30 Uhr drücken?


----------



## mountain 31 (4. März 2010)

Bin wohl erst nächste Woche wieder mit euch am Start. Im Augenblick 
geht's bei mir nur auf der reconvaleszenzebene. 
Hab mir Karneval den rücken kaputt gemacht und
ohne Alkohol tut das ganz schön weh. 
Gestern letzte spritzen beim Doc abgeholt sodaß ich
den Rest mit ibuprofen mache!


----------



## HeavyMG (4. März 2010)

war echt ne schwere geburt... wenigstens wissen wir das wir in aachen oder krefeld fahren 

wir hätten mal was eher icq nummern tauschen sollen... dann müssten nich alle ne seite sinnlos lesen... sorry... merk ich mir für´s nächste mal!


----------



## freakadelle88 (4. März 2010)

@ Friedhelm:
Also wenn du noch ein Platz für Sonntag frei hast, wär ich dabei.


----------



## JulianK (4. März 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn,
> geht mich zwar nix an aber ist mir dennoch aufgefallen. Daher sei mir ne Frage gestattet. Seid ihr immer so umständlich? 12 (Zwölf) Einträge im Dialog und ihr wisst immer noch nicht ob ihr fahrt. Naja, pusht wenigstens den Thread.
> Also ich werd zur Dahlheimer Mühle fahren. Bin um 11 Uhr vor Ort.
> Gruss Friedhelm




Joar,  so muss das sein.  Dafür ist doch ein Forum da. 



mfg. Julian


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. März 2010)

Moin moin ...also seh ich das recht  @ friedhelm CFT fällt flach und Dahlheimer Mühle is nu am start ?!? Naja au wurscht hauptsache  :Gelände ohne ende, statt ende im Gelände 
Könnte mich für Sontag als bremsklotz gern dranhängen Und spielen dann Schnitzeljagd ....ihr seid  die Schnitzel und ich jage euch
Watt is mit morgen, nachmittag oder abends  ?!?


----------



## Schwatzwild (5. März 2010)

Ich blicke hier leider überhaupt nicht mehr durch, würde aber am WE auch gerne mal wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (5. März 2010)

Sonntag 10.30 Uhr Dahlheimer Mühle!

Friedolin ist mir mit der Uhrzeit ne halbe Stunde entgegen gekommen - so das ich früher bei meinem Kleinen sein kann.


----------



## Gudyo (5. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
nu hatte wohl jeder Gelegenheit sich Gedanken zu machen bezüglich Sonntag.
Ich hole Jean um halb 10 in Viersen ab und fahr dann bis Oberkrüchten mit dem Auto. Halb 11 ist Treffpunkt an der Dahlheimer Mühle. Können dann ja entscheiden ob Sebastian den Fremdenführer macht oder ob wir die HK 2 Meinwege fahren. 
@Peter, wen du gegen 9 am PP Kaldenkirchen bist kann ich dich und dein Velo auch mitnehmen.
So bis Sonntag
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. März 2010)

moin moin !
@ SW wie stehts mit heut nachmittag  oder gegen abend mit ner runde ???
Wer is für heut nachmittag /abend mit vonne partie ?!? 

@ friedhelm okay werd dann 9 uhr am PP warten


----------



## Schwatzwild (5. März 2010)

@Peter: Heute könnte ich erst ab 18 Uhr (habe jetzt gerade Feierabend und muss noch den Rurpott-Freitagsnachmittagsstau bewältigen).
Sonntag würde ich auch gerne mal wieder die HKII mitfahren; ich hoffe, es geht winterlich gelassen zu.


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. März 2010)

@ friedhelm mache mich so gegen 17:00-17:15  uhr aufn weg ..kann ja bei dir vorbeikommen  wird dann ca 17:30 -17:45sein .....opa  kann nich so schnell
Und dan so gegen 18:30 -19:00 uhr können wir ja SW daheim einsammeln und noch ne lockere niersrunde drehen 

wer sich dann noch anschließen mag


----------



## Schwatzwild (5. März 2010)

So, bin gerade in MG angekommen. Schnell umziehen, ich warte dann, bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (5. März 2010)

@Chris: Sorry aber das war nu wirklich etwas kurzfristig. Bin mit Pedro ne kleine Runde entlang der Niers gefahren und als Fazit bleibt: Ich hasse kalt und nass, gebt mir Frühling!
PS: Bin am schwanken tun, hab ein Angebot für ne Hammerschmidt FR für mein Braunes um die 559fufzige, werd wohl schwach werden!
Gruss "dem heut die Knie weh tun de" Friedhelm


----------



## Schwatzwild (6. März 2010)

Jaâ¦ 
nachdem ich bis 19 Uhr mit dem Rad den Bunker umkreiste, wurde mir kalt, und ich bim im Schneeregen die Niersrunde bis Wanlo gefahren. EisfÃ¼Ãeâ¦


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich sage schon mal: Mittwoch !!

Nur so zur Info!!


----------



## Schwatzwild (6. März 2010)

Steht Sonntag 10:30 Dalheimer Mühle denn noch?


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. März 2010)

Nabend 
@ SW sorry aber war nen schw....wetter geworden wie duselber gemerkt hast 
Und ja steht noch  Dahlheimer Mühle 
Wolln wa hoffen obs wetter mitspielt 

Bis moin dann gruß der opa


----------



## Lübke27 (6. März 2010)

Nabend Jungs,

ich muss für morgen (Sonntag) leider absagen. Hab die Nase zu, und möchte im Moment keine Erkältung riskieren, da ich dann nicht zu meinem Sohn dürfte...

Und da sind mir die Temperaturen noch zu riskant. :-(

Langsam machen sich echt Entzugerscheinungen breit.


----------



## Gudyo (7. März 2010)

Guten Morgähn,
bist entschuldigt Sebastian , kann ich gut verstehen, hab da noch ein paar Fußheizungen (die wo ohne zu Heizen heitzen) zu verschenken. Bin mehr tot als lebendig, hatten gestern nen doppelfuffi zu Feiern aber hab mich bewußt zurückgehalten, dennoch wars halb 3. Also wird ne gechillte Runde obwohl ich ja eigentlich Hetzjagt auf Borsti machen wollte
So bis gleich


----------



## Gudyo (7. März 2010)

Hallo,
hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und hab gleich mein HR demontiert. Siehe da, Achse putt, daher der Eiertanz des Ritzels. Vermutlich bei meiner Flugeinlage am 6 Eichen Trail. Nochmals Danke für die Geduld der Gruppe.
So und nu zum eigentlichen Geschehen, es war richtig geil, Trails griffig, Sonne von oben und Wind meist von hinten, so läßt es sich auch mit nem singeldrive fahren!! Ein ritchtitch schöner Einstieg in den Frühling.
@Michael, wen meine Winter***lampe bis Mittwoch wieder Fit ist, bin ich dabei. Meld mich aber noch.
Gruss


----------



## Schwatzwild (7. März 2010)

Tja, alle anderen Fehlerquellen hatten wir auch inzwischen ausgeschlossen, da musste es einfach daran liegen..
Man wundert sich, wo das vermeintlich verstellte Schaltwerk, die runtergenudelten Ritzel, die hakelnde Kette geblieben sind, wenn man in so einem Fall einfach ein anderes Laufrad eintauscht, und alles flutscht sofort wieder perfekt.

Ansonsten auch von mir: Schöne und abwechslungsreiche Strecke, stressfreie Mitfahrer, und Sooooooonne satt, da stört man sich doch nicht an ein paar Technikproblemen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. März 2010)

@ friedhelm ...schön das die Achse des Bösen im ar*** ist ..und dein bike et wieder macht  Aber des hätte wohl jeden von uns treffen können, also  is das kein  Problem  mitte Geduld 

Und et fazit von heut: Kühle brise ,geile Sonne und das Fahren war die Wonne 

Gruß pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoli1971 (8. März 2010)

@all: schniefff! da hab' ich wohl ne' schöne runde verpasst - grrrr! musste am WE nach Bochum/Witten, konnte dann da noch wenigstens nen paar schöne trails bei dem saug...wetter glattbügeln - aber allein ist's halt halb so schön, freu' mich daher schon auf den nächsten Ritt mit euch wann und wo auch immer!

@gudyo: schön, dass es wieder alles rund läuft - mein HR machts überigens auch nicht mehr lang... dann heißt's mal wieder in die leeren taschen greifen, aber wat mut dat mut 
Geht Mittwoch was????

so long  -  oli


----------



## Olli.K (8. März 2010)

@ Michael: Mittwoch wie immer.
@ Ssigges: Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. März 2010)

Klar,

nur der Muffin kommt event. auch noch mit!


----------



## Olli.K (9. März 2010)

Er lebt noch?


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2010)

Morgen,
wollte heut so gegen 18.00 Uhr ne kleine Proberunde drehen. Wen jemand dabei ist können wir noch über den Treffpunkt reden. Sollte alles glatt laufen fahr ich Morgen 18.00 Uhr ab PP SH Richtung JH Hins. 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (9. März 2010)

Hi, also ich bin heut auf jeden Fall dabei, das geniale Wetter will ich mir nich entgehen lassen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. März 2010)

hhmm gegen 18 uhr ne kleine Runde ...wieso nich  wo treffen?!?


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2010)

17.45 Unterführung Wolfskull und dann hoch zum Bismarckturm wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## freakadelle88 (9. März 2010)

Ok, Ich bin dann um 18:00 Uhr am Bimarckturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (9. März 2010)

okay  werd da sein


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht es nun mit morgen aus??

Baut den, der alte Lampenmichel noch, Lampenmichel noch,Lampenmichel noch....??......ja er baut noch er baut er baut...............

Nach Beschwerden über meine Helmlampe, habe ich sie nochmal optimiert!

Nun scheint sie nicht mehr so breit!!

Schauen wir mal!


----------



## Olli.K (10. März 2010)

Wie war das noch mit der *ISS*


----------



## bikeoli1971 (10. März 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen,
> wollte heut so gegen 18.00 Uhr ne kleine Proberunde drehen. Wen jemand dabei ist können wir noch über den Treffpunkt reden. Sollte alles glatt laufen fahr ich Morgen 18.00 Uhr ab PP SH Richtung JH Hins.
> Gruss Friedhelm



... grrrr - geiles wetter und ich komm' nicht so zeitig aus'm büro! Sch.....e!!!! versuch trotzdem alles und wenn's passt bin ich auch um 17.45h am PP/Unterführung Wolfskull, wenn nicht habt viel spaß zusammen...


----------



## Gudyo (10. März 2010)

Tach,
18.00 PP SH, 18.46 JH Hins.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. März 2010)

Bis um 18:47 Uhr in HB an der JH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssigges (10. März 2010)

Ich kann leider schon wieder nicht.  Irgendwann schaff ich es nochmal mit Euch mit zu fahren...

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## freakadelle88 (10. März 2010)

Hi Leute, eigentlich wollte ich ja mitfahren. Ich bin sogar um 17:30 los, damit ich vor der Zeit in Süchteln am PP bin und gerade als ich losfahren wollte hörte ich nur ein pppffffff... na toll, die Luft war raus.

Naja, Schlauch geflickt, um 17:45 los und dann war doch kein Friedhelm mehr da... Naja, (18:20) also bin ich, in einem Affenzahn
( Durchnittsgeschwindigkeit Mach 3), los zur JH in Hinsbeck und da ich den Weg net kannte nach Schildern und Guten Ratschlägen von Fußgängern gefahren...
Um 18:50 war ich dann an der JH und... keiner mehr da...na toll.
Ich bin also noch ein bisschen rumgekurvt und hab auch nen roten Dacia mit Fahrradanhänger gesehen, der gehört wahrscheinlich einem von euch.
Also wieder zurück und das im Dunkeln ohne Orientierung und zum Glück ohne Gegenwind

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig belustigen, bis zum nächsten Mal.

@Friedhelm: Sorry, falls du gewartet hast, aber du hattest dein Handy aus also hab ich dir auf die Mailbox gesprochen in der Hoffnung das du sie noch abhörst.


----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2010)

Morgen,
@Jean: Mein Handy liegt irgendwo zwischen Oberkrüchten und Dahlheimer Mühle im Dreck. Du kannst dich wohl dran erinnern das ich groß zum Kaffee eingeladen hab und Peter dann für mich Zahlen musste. Hatte gehofft meine Handytasche im Auto liegen zu haben aber Pustekuchen. Mittwochs ist der Zeitplan immer etwas gerafft da wir schon pünktlich losmüssen am PP. Hatte da bis 18.06 gewartet und bin dann los sonst summiert sich die Warteschleife und es wird einfach zu kalt wen man 15 oder 20 Minuten warten muss ohne zu wissen ob der Betreffende kommt. (siehe Wildunfall)
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2010)

moin moin !
Mitfahren war gestern net ..wegen Mittachschicht *grummel* Am we hab ich n8 schicht  .....aber wies ausschaut au schon mal wieder allet dicht .. also wirds sehr  kurzfristig und die runde fällt zu klein aus  

gruß opa


----------



## JulianK (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

was geht denn bei euch am Sonntag ab? 

Hab nochmal Bock auf eine "normale" Tour, wo man richtig ins Schwitzen kommt. 



mfg. Julian


----------



## bikeoli1971 (12. März 2010)

@all:  aloah zusammen - jemand lust und zeit morgen für 2-3 stündchen durch die gegen zu cruisen. könnte je nach treffpunkt so ab 11 auf'm rad sitzen - richtung sh oder hinsbeck oder was es noch so alles gibt. nachmittags ginge auch. heute und sonntag bin ich leider aus'm rennen weil unterwegs! 
grüße oli


----------



## Gudyo (12. März 2010)

Tach zusammen,
hab auch vor morgen ne Runde zu drehen. Vorschlag meinerseits an Olli. Ich komm dir entgegen bis zur Niersbrücke und dann rollen wir einfach die Niers entlang bis in die SH und dann schaun wir mal. 11.30 Uhr Niersbrücke wäre gut.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (12. März 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> hab auch vor morgen ne Runde zu drehen. Vorschlag meinerseits an Olli. Ich komm dir entgegen bis zur Niersbrücke und dann rollen wir einfach die Niers entlang bis in die SH und dann schaun wir mal. 11.30 Uhr Niersbrücke wäre gut.
> Gruss Friedhelm



@gudyo: dat is'n wort: anfrage-ansage-fettich! freu mich - bis morgen! noch wer dabei?  hoffe die pumpe (und das wetter) machen halbwegs mit... greetings oli


----------



## Schwatzwild (12. März 2010)

Schade, den morgigen Tag wollte ich mir eigentlich zum Schrauben reservieren, um die Bikes wieder saisonfit zu machen, aber gegen eine Runde von ca. 3 Stunden, der Regen möge in der Zeit gerne mal pausieren, hätten wir (Anne Waffel und ich) nix einzuwenden. Morgen ab 11:30 könnte allerdings evtl. etwas früh sein, weil noch ein paar Erledigungen anstehen. An welcher Niersbrücke ist denn der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Gudyo (13. März 2010)

Morgen,
Ist die Niersbrücke an der Korschenbroicherstrasse wo es in den Volksgarten geht. Können sicherlich ne halbe Stunde zugeben oda? 
Ihr könnt ja versuchen um 12 an der Niersbrücke Neusserstrasse zu sein.
Gruss Friedhelm "der wo sein braunes jetzt zum Händler bringt um ne Hammerschmidt einbauen zu lassen" *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (13. März 2010)

Moin moin ! Soar mal ausm bett gefallen Wie steht so um 16 :00 -16:30 mitner 2std runde ? Jemand dabei ??Muß leider heut abend wieder malochen :kotz:

gruß opa pedro


----------



## bikeoli1971 (13. März 2010)

@gudyo: schöne runde - nur blöd, dass ich mir auf den letzten metern noch nen plattmann eingefangen habe... grrr! see you! O.


----------



## Schwatzwild (13. März 2010)

Bin wegen diverser/üblicher Komplikationen immer noch in der Bike-Schrauberei versunken, und es dauert noch einige Zeit, bis alles wieder zusammengebaut und richtig eingestellt ist. Bin also für heute raus.


----------



## Gudyo (15. März 2010)

Nabend,
Wetter soll ab morgen besser werden also werd ich gegen 16.30 ne kleine Runde drehen und mir mal die Bauarbeiten am Müllberg ansehen. Mittwoch N8ride?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

Mittwoch bin ich leider raus!

Wollte Samstag eine gemütliche Runde drehen, dachte an eine Schluchtfahrt zum Weißen Stein, mit Kaffee und Kuchen Aufenthalt!!


----------



## Olli.K (16. März 2010)

Hallo,
Mittwoch werde ich von der Arbeit aus ne Runde drehen (Kevelaer-Weeze-Arcen-Pont).

Kaffee Kuchen wie spät?


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2010)

Morgen,
Samstag hört sich gut an. Treff an der JH Hins? Wann?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (16. März 2010)

moin' zusammen, 
in der Woche bin ich leider raus und am Samstag ginge bei mir nur früh von ca. 10-13 Uhr...
@Friedhelm: schon 'ne Zeit im Visier? Vielleicht passt's ja, ggf. auch "nur" für ein Teilstück gemeinsam...
PS: Samstag leichter Regen bei 14 (!!!) Grad - warm und dreckig also!


----------



## bikeoli1971 (16. März 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Moin moin... Der Crasy German lebt auch noch... Nur hab ich im Moment sehr viel in der Firma zu tun und zuhause wollen 120 m² umgebaut werden. Da bin ich dann den Rest der Zeit bis zum schlafen gehen... Das heißt das ich zur Zeit eher mit Boschhammer, Akkuschrauber und ähnlichem unterwegs bin als mit dem Radl.
> 
> Unser kommender Nachwuchs solls im Mai ja schön haben!



@Lübke: Geb' Laut wenn du noch ein paar spaxschrauben brauchst... ich leih mir derweil dann deine bikes damit sich da nix festsetzt oder die gar einstauben - guter deal??? schön wenn du bald wieder dabei bist! Greetings Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (16. März 2010)

bikeoli1971 schrieb:


> @Lübke: Geb' Laut wenn du noch ein paar spaxschrauben brauchst... ich leih mir derweil dann deine bikes damit sich da nix festsetzt oder die gar einstauben - guter deal??? schön wenn du bald wieder dabei bist! Greetings Oli



Hättest Du wohl gerne... 

Hab am Sonntag die Decke vom Kinderzimmer gemacht - hatte aber schon Spax-Schrauben eingekauft.

Ich wäre auch mal wieder gerne dabei, muss aber im Moment die Prioritäten auf Umbau und Sohnemann legen. Ich hoffe das ab Mai alles wieder halbwegs normal läuft wenn der Kleine zuhause ist, und wir nicht mehr jeden Tag zum KH nach Krefeld müssen.

Vielleicht bin ich nun auch abends dabei, habe heute die beiden extreme-Lampen bekommen. - Wobei die N8-fahrt-saison ja fast vorbei ist.


----------



## bikeoli1971 (16. März 2010)

@lübke: ...was heißt denn hier n8-fahrt-saison wär bald vorbei: trifft man sich halt demnächst um 23.00 um die 130-lübke-lux-lämpchen glühen zu lassen... 

ich wünsch' der kleinen familie alles gute und dir viel erfolg (und nerven) beim werkeln! LG Oli


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. März 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Wetter soll ab morgen besser werden also werd ich gegen 16.30 ne kleine Runde drehen und mir mal die Bauarbeiten am Müllberg ansehen.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Joar 16:30 -17 uhr  wäre mal was  wo isn treffen angedacht ?! Oder bei dir erscheinen ?!

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2010)

Ich komm zum Müllberg um 16.30


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. März 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ich komm zum Müllberg um 16.30


Allet klar Wenn du Kaminholz brauchst ..liegt jenuch rum


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. März 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Samstag hört sich gut an. Treff an der JH Hins? Wann?
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo,

wie ist es mit 10:30 Uhr an der JH in HB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2010)

Nabend, 
passt, 10.30 JH Hins. Ich freu mich schon auf die Schlucht :kotz:
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (16. März 2010)

Tach,
@ Michael: Bin ca. 9:48 Uhr bei Dir.
@ Ssigges: Wenn lust mit zu fahren, einfach melden.
Wat ist mit dem Guido?


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. März 2010)

Hi,

alles klar, falls das Wetter mitspielt!!

Der Guido geht laufen!!


----------



## Olli.K (16. März 2010)

Der läuft immer weg

Wieso Wetter! Habe ne Regenjacke


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. März 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Der läuft immer weg
> 
> Wieso Wetter! Habe ne Regenjacke



Ich suche noch meine Sonnenbrille


----------



## freakadelle88 (17. März 2010)

Morgen, 
Ich wär nach ner Woche Abstinenz auch mal wieder dabei.
Also Friedhelm, du fährst heut abend um 16:30 Uhr???!!!!
Und Samstag ist 10:30 Uhr geplant??


----------



## Lübke27 (17. März 2010)

Start wäre also 10.30 in Hinsbeck an der JH. Dann Richtung Weißer Stein und wieder zurück? Hat jemand grobe Eckdaten für mich? Also Länge und km?

Ich plane (mal vorsichtig gesagt) mitzufahren. Muss nur überlegen ob ich mitm Rad nach Hinsbeck fahre und mich am WS ausklinke, oder ob ich mitm Auto nach Hinsbeck fahre...Wollte so spätestens um 16.00 Uhr in Krefeld sein.


----------



## Gudyo (17. März 2010)

Tach,
erstmal sortieren. @Jean: Ja, ich fahr gleich um 16.30, können uns ja um die Zeit am Bismarckturm treffen. @Sebastian: Glaube das Wetter wird wohl nich so Prall am Samstag und die Schlucht mit Wasser von unten UND oben geht gar nicht. Also sieht wohl eher nach ner kurzfristigen zustimmungsbedürftiger Angelegenheit zu.


----------



## freakadelle88 (17. März 2010)

@ Gudyo: Alles klar, bin dann um 16:30 Uhr am Bismarckturm


----------



## Lübke27 (17. März 2010)

Wenn nicht - fahre ich mir vielleicht mal den DH am Müllberg anschauen. Würde dann von Schwalmtal aus starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (17. März 2010)

Also wenn wetter und die Planung vom Seb. passen fahren wir am Samstag auf eigner Achse irgendwo euch entgegen (wo genau wissen wir erst wenn euer Guide (der Lampenmichel) verrät wo´s langgehen, tschuldigung, langfahren soll)

sollte so von Amern aus richtung kaldenkirchen sein damit wir dann mit euch zusammen durch die schlammige Schlucht (kann ich natürlich wieder nicht mit meinem weißen, sauberen Sommer-Poser-Radl Fahren) können und ein paar Tassen Kaffee am WS schlürfen übers Leben philosophieren und Neuigkeiten von unserer Teile-und-Klamotten-kaufen-Sucht erzählen. Ach .....ich schweife ab aber ihr habt doch hoffentlich verstanden.
Stuttgart schaffts wohl nicht mehr und ich geh mal im Netz nach kurzen Hosen gucken....


----------



## freakadelle88 (18. März 2010)

Hi, ich war grad eben im Hohen Busch und muß sagen:... Wow!!!

Bin jetzt zuhause was essen und wollte mich dann wieder aufn weg machen, wenn also jemand Lust hat sich kurzfristig anzuschließen seid Ihr natürlich eingeladen.
Ich wollte keine Kilometer reißen, sondern einfach nur ein bisschen fahren und das Wetter genießen.
Meldet euch: 0163/ 4595347


----------



## Lübke27 (18. März 2010)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Hi, ich war grad eben im Hohen Busch und muß sagen:... Wow!!!



Was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## freakadelle88 (18. März 2010)

Jetzt mal keine dummen Kommentare hier.

Mal nur für dich:
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Wetter heute ausgezeichnet.

Zufrieden Herr Oberlehrer???
Aber gut das ich dich grad treffe.
Im Bikemarkt gibts momentan ein Ghost für 580 Euro und ich wollte mal wissen was du so, als "Profi", davon hälst.????
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/257042/cat/42


----------



## Lübke27 (18. März 2010)

hab mir schon gedacht dass Du das Wetter meinst...

Zum Ghost: Puhhhhh.... Was soll ich sagen? Also 610 Euros inkl. Versand ist nicht viel - aber die Frage ist wie gut das alles noch funktioniert. Die Bremsen kenne ich nicht, der Rahmen sieht sehr groß aus, die Schaltung ist alt... Ich weiß nicht ob ich es ungesehen kaufen würde. Tendenz zu NEIN.


----------



## freakadelle88 (18. März 2010)

Ok, ich wollts mir halt schon mal angeguckt haben bevor ichs kaufe...naja, ich werds mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Trotzdem danke


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. März 2010)

nabend zusammen !
war heut echt herrliches wetter zum biken gewesen ...zu meiner überraschung hab ich dann noch jean getroffen Schade nur das  ich nich wusste das der friedhelm mit vonne partie war .....wäre wohl dann eher ausm quark gekommen mit biken aso @ friedhelm ..dat funzt bis viesen city anne kaldenkirchener lang


----------



## Schwatzwild (18. März 2010)

Wir sind am verlängerten WE zum beiken in der Eifel, Mehrtagestour über den Eifelsteig mit Übernachtungen. Gibt's noch kurzentschlossene Interessenten?


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. März 2010)

@ sw  ich passe dank mittachschicht ...aber viel spaß euch beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoli1971 (19. März 2010)

@friedhelm: irgendwas haut bei mir derzeit mit den PNs nicht hin, meld mich nachher mal mobil - heute wird das bei mir jedenfalls nichts. morgen tour ok und sonntag ggf. schrauben...
gruß oli


----------



## mountain 31 (19. März 2010)

vielleicht war ich ja nicht deutlich genug, aber ich bräuchte schon ne Info zu geplanter Strecke und der Startzeit der Leute die morgen von Hinsbeck aus fahren, damit ich mit dem Seb. planen kann und evtl. nen treffpunkt avisieren kann phab wieder ein neues Fremdwort gefunden)


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. März 2010)

Du bist doch immer deutlich!!!!!!!!

Hier mal der Link zum Treffpunkt mit den nicht Wachtendonkern:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.52606.html

@ Friedel: falls Du mit dem Marco fahren möchtest, würden wir sofort Richtung Treffpunkt fahren!

@ Olli: Track bitte runterladen, Du bist morgen der Guide!!

So, ich gehe jetzt mein Milchgrünes Bike bewegen!!


----------



## mountain 31 (19. März 2010)

treffpunkt geladen, mit sebastian verabredet! werden evtl. schon von der anderen Richtung euch durch Schlucht entgegenkommen aber das sehen wir dann. Tel. haben wir an Bord!


----------



## Olli.K (19. März 2010)

So,
Treck geladen.

@ Michael: Ich fahre bei mir um 9Uhr los, bin dann so ca. 9:45Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Gudyo (19. März 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
ich versuch jetzt schon seit ner halben Stunde die richtigen Worte zu finden. Ist es den unumstösslich das Morgen gefahren wird? Wen ja kann ich mich natürlich an Marco und Sebastian hängen, Jean wäre auch noch mit von der Partie also macht es Sinn das wir nach Dölken kommen und von dort n Sebastian einsammeln um dann Richtung Treff zu fahren. Also sag mal bitte ne Zeit an Marco.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (19. März 2010)

@Olli: alles klar, muß morgen früh noch Schlauch wechseln. Gerade noch mit der letzten Luft Heimgekommen!!

@Friedel: nicht ist unumstößlich

So bis morgen!

Falls noch jemand mit möchte: 09:50 Uhr Kreisverkehr in WD!


----------



## toxiracer (19. März 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand mit möchte: 09:50 Uhr Kreisverkehr in WD!



Na, das ist ja mal `ne klare Ansage.
Werden um 9.50 Uhr in WD am Kreisverkehr sein.
Wetter und Bodenverhältnisse egal.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mountain 31 (19. März 2010)

10.00 Uhr ab dülken-Kirche!

10.30 ab Seb.

11.30 an Treffpunkt siehe gpx-Datei vom Michel

12.16 Kaffee am ws

und das alles findet statt wenn es nicht grad ******* 
regnet


----------



## Gudyo (20. März 2010)

Morgen,
10 Uhr an der Kirsche


----------



## Pap (20. März 2010)

Schließe mich der Sache an und komme mit Toxiracer
Pap


----------



## Olli.K (20. März 2010)

War echt ne schöne Tour heute, trotz Wetterdienst schlechter Vorhersage, aber wie ich schon sagte: Seit wann können die vom Wetterdienst das Wetter vorher sagen. 
Leider habe ich meine 100 Km nicht vollgekriegt, es fehlten noch 6.

@ Michael: Für die CTF Grefrath sieht es nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Gudyo (21. März 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite aus ein Dankeschön an die Mitfahrer. Tempo gut, Gespräche gut, Wetter wieder erwarten gut und auch die Tour durch die Schlucht war weniger zum :kotz:als ich befürchtet hab. War ne richtig runde Angelegenheit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. März 2010)

Moin,

Mittwoch????


----------



## Olli.K (21. März 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mittwoch????



Ja!


----------



## mountain 31 (21. März 2010)

Pokalhalbfinale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (22. März 2010)

ich wollt wegen Samstag die Zwei genialen Planer beglückwünschen, die es tatsächlich geschafft haben zwei MTB-Gruppen mit unbekannten Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten über nicht näher definierten Anfahrtsstrecken zu einem Treffpunkt auf die Sekunde genau zusammen zu führen

ich hab dann noch Lotto gespielt aber wohl schon mein Pulver für den Tag verschossen


----------



## mountain 31 (22. März 2010)

Klugscheixxermodus ein:
Ein Avis (in Österreich: Aviso) ist im Warenverkehr die Ankündigung einer Lieferung (Lieferavis), im Zahlungsverkehr die Ankündigung einer Zahlung (Zahlungsavis).

Lieferavis

Ein Lieferavis ist die Ankündigung eines Lager- bzw. Warenzugangs. Der Lieferavis wird vom Lieferanten an den Empfänger der Ware gesendet, bevor die Ware geliefert wird. Häufig werden Lieferavise in Lieferketten verwendet, in welchen es für den Empfänger der Ware von großer Wichtigkeit sein kann, über den rechtzeitigen oder auch verspäteten Zugang der Ware informiert zu werden, um ggf. Vorkehrungen treffen zu können.
Klugscheixxermodus aus!


----------



## Lübke27 (22. März 2010)

Wat hast Du denn  heute morgen im Kaffe gahabt???


----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2010)

Hat mit Herrn Duden gefrühstück und dabei Peter Lustig geschaut


----------



## Lübke27 (22. März 2010)

*Bestelle die Tage bei chainreactioncycles.com

nehme bis Mittwoch 8.00 Uhr noch Bestellungen an falls jemand was braucht.*


----------



## mountain 31 (22. März 2010)

ich schick euch beiden gleich YoEddy2 vorbei!!


----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2010)

Nabend,
na du kennst ja komische Leute. Bin Mittwoch am Start. Same Procedure as  last Wednesday?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (23. März 2010)

Hallo,
muß für Mittwoch leider absagen.
Die Grippe hat mich schwer im Griff.


----------



## mountainmuffins (23. März 2010)

Hallöle,
werde mich am Mittwoch auch nochmal einreihen.
Komme mit der Wohnzimmerleuchte zur Jhb Hinsbeck.
@Olli: gute Besserung und baldige Genesung.
Ich denke das Marco einmal seine Medikamente vergessen hat ???!!!!
Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (24. März 2010)

Hi, ich würd mich heut gerne wieder anschließen.
Wann und wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt???


----------



## mountain 31 (24. März 2010)

Das Zitat des Jahres von, Drauzio Varella, brasilianischer Arzt:

In der heutigen Welt wird fünfmal mehr in Medikamente für die männliche Potenz
und Silikon für Frauen investiert als für die Heilung von Alzheimerpatienten.
Darausfolgernd haben wir in ein paar Jahren alte Frauen mit großen Titten und 
alte Männer mit hartem Penis, aber keiner von denen kann
sich daran erinnern wozu das gut ist.


----------



## Gudyo (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte gestern schon ne PN an Michael geschrieben das ich heute das schöne Wetter nutzen werde um im hellen ne Runde zu drehen. 
Bin also nicht dabei Richtung Hinsbeck. Ausserdem muss ich doch Schlacke 04 die Daumen drücken damit die ins Endspiel kommen ;-)
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (24. März 2010)

Richtig so, Friedhelm!


----------



## Finnwulf (24. März 2010)

hallo leute,
würde gerne mal mit euch fahren, weiß jedoch nicht ob das mit meinem rad viel sinn macht, weil ich prinzipiell kein mtb, sondern ein crossbike von merida fahre: http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/public/assets/ea22ab91/Crossway-TFS-500-Sport-D-Lady-85.pdf
Hab jedoch versucht, das gerät geländetauglicher zu machen, indem ich die schmale trekkigrad-bereifung durch nen 28er Smart Sam in 1,75 " Breite getauscht hab und nen breiteren lenker (truvativ stylo race, 680 mm) montiert hab, weil mir der original so gar nich gefiel.
ausserdem hab ich halt nur 160 mm scheiben drauf...
glaubt ihr ich kann damit mit euch mithalten?
mfg, finnwulf


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. März 2010)

hallo Finnwulf !

Schön das du hierher gefunden hast Zu deinem Bike das passt scho
Hier steht eh der Fun im vordergrund Der rest kommt von alleine  .

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (24. März 2010)

Hallo Finnwulf,
willkommen auch von mir. Würde behaupten, das du 90% von dem was bei uns so gefahren wird locker mit dem Crossrad erledigen kannst. Fahre selber ein 28er und bis auf die gelegentlich fehlende Traktion bergauf, geht eigentlich alles. Ausserdem ist schieben keine Schande.
Einfach mal mitfahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (25. März 2010)

hey finnwulf, 
dann mal auch von mir nen kurzes "hallo"! bin auch erst seit nen paar monaten dabei und kann friedhelm nur zustimmen. wenn die fahrten hier für dich dann passen (kann bei der tollen truppe eigentlich gar nicht anders sein!!!) und dann auch mal mehr werden, kannst'e ja immer noch einfach nen gröbere stollen drauf packen, dann passt's immer... welcome!
Gruß oli


----------



## westlicht (26. März 2010)

... nach 4 1/2 Wochen MTB Abstinenz kann ich morgen endlich meinen "runderneuerten" alten Haifisch wieder vom Händler abholen. Das Teil hat 'nen neuen Rahmen spendiert bekommen - ich hoffe, dass sonst noch alles "d'ran" ist und auch funktioniert

Wenn's gut läuft und das Wetter nicht zu mies ist werde ich versuchen, das Bike am kommenden WoE durch die Grefrather CTF zu scheuchen und mich dann auch mal wieder in die ein oder andere Tour mit einzuklinken!

Bernd


----------



## sarahjep (26. März 2010)

Hi leute,hat jemand vielleicht lust mir diesen sport einmal ein wenig näher zu bringen???
Wäre echt nett wenn sich jemand melden würde!
Gruß sarah


----------



## sarahjep (26. März 2010)

Hi leute,hat vielleicht jemand lust mir diesen sport ein wenig näher zu bringen? Ich komme aus süchteln! es wäre echt nett wenn sich jemand melden würd! 
Gruß sarah


----------



## mountain 31 (26. März 2010)

Hi Sarah!
einfach öfters hier mal reinschauen, in der Regel stellen wir immer unsere Verabredungen zum Biken hier rein. Und dann mitfahren!


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. März 2010)

hallo sarah !denke mal das du nen  geeignets bike am start hast ?! Dann mal bei einem treffen mitkommen und deine persönliche meinung drüber bilden , ob dir das trailfetzen  liegt oder auch nich  

gruß peter


----------



## Gudyo (26. März 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
willkommen Sarah. Wie schon geschrieben, mitlesen, mitfahren und entscheiden ob es was für dich ist. Im technischen Halbwissen sind wir weit vorn und Ahnungslosigkeit gleichen wir durch selbstsicheres Auftreten aus.
So ich fahr den mal in die Eifel bis Ostermontag bin also raus für die CTF  am nächsen Samstag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

leider muss ich für die CTF sowie die Mittwochs Runde  passen!


----------



## Finnwulf (26. März 2010)

entschuldigt meine unwissenheit, aber was ist CTF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westlicht (26. März 2010)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> entschuldigt meine unwissenheit, aber was ist CTF?



Hey Finnwulf,

allgemeines zum Thema CTF findest Du hier:

http://www.radsport-aktiv.de/freizeit/freizeitbericht_16.php

Die 54km Strecke der CTF Grefrath vom letzten Jahr kannst Du hier begutachten:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.31352.html

Man sollte schon ein wenig trainiert sein und sein Bike halbwegs sicher in den niederrheinischen Hügelgefilden und Trails bewegen können um da mitzufahren. Ist aber alles andere als ein Rennen, es geht primär nicht um Zeit (wird offiziell auch gar nicht genommen) sondern um Spaß und Naturerlebnis!

Hoffe, das hilft ein wenig ...

Bernd

Bernd


----------



## Olli.K (28. März 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider muss ich für die CTF sowie die Mittwochs Runde  passen!



Hi,
bist du Samstag am arbeiten?


----------



## westlicht (28. März 2010)

westlicht schrieb:


> ... nach 4 1/2 Wochen MTB Abstinenz kann ich morgen endlich meinen "runderneuerten" alten Haifisch wieder vom Händler abholen. Das Teil hat 'nen neuen Rahmen spendiert bekommen - ich hoffe, dass sonst noch alles "d'ran" ist und auch funktioniert
> 
> Wenn's gut läuft und das Wetter nicht zu mies ist werde ich versuchen, das Bike am kommenden WoE durch die Grefrather CTF zu scheuchen und mich dann auch mal wieder in die ein oder andere Tour mit einzuklinken!
> 
> Bernd



... heute war Premiere mit neuem Rahmen und nach 12km auch schon wieder Schluss: Schaltauge abgerissen, so'n Sch**ß: Beide Schaltröllchen abgesäbelt, Speichen gerissen, der schöne weiße Lack ist an einigen Stellen auch arg mitgenommen, MTB's sind wohl nix für Pedanten Hoffe, dass wenigstens das Schaltwerk überlebt hat. Alles natürlich mitten im Wald passsiert, bin dann 12km tretrollermäßig unter mitleidigen Blicken von Bikern und Wanderern wieder heimgekommen. So ein Mist!!! Denke mal, dass es das mit der CTF in Grefrath und mit Biken über Ostern gewesen ist ... grrrrrrrrr ...

Bernd


----------



## mountain 31 (28. März 2010)

Da helfen nur genügend Ersatzräder ;-)

ich bin wohl für die nächsten Wochen draußen!
Hab Freitag mal wieder Fußball gespielt,
Ergebnis: Mittelfußbruch
hoffe das es in vier Wochen weitergeht, morgen
beim Doc gibt's weitere Infos!

Schön das mich meine Schalker so trösten!


----------



## westlicht (28. März 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Da helfen nur genügend Ersatzräder ;-)
> 
> ich bin wohl für die nächsten Wochen draußen!
> Hab Freitag mal wieder Fußball gespielt,
> ...



... oh man, das hört sich auch nicht gut an und relativiert meine kleinen Bike-WehWehchen. Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir und einen prima Heilungsverlauf! Komm' schnell wieder auf die Beine ... ähm, auf die Füße

Bernd


----------



## JulianK (28. März 2010)

Nur dass sich dein Bike nicht von "alleine" wieder in Stand setzt. 

@mountain 31 

Gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder ans Fahren. 



mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (28. März 2010)

Nabend,
kaum lässt man euch aus den Augen....
@Westlicht: Das Problem kenn ich, Kettenschloss und Kettennieter helfen hier zumindestens die Tretrollereinlage auf eine Singelspeedtour zu reduzieren.
@Mountain31: Gute Besserung, die blöden Kommentare schluck ich lieber runter!!!
Gruß aus dem nasskalten Gillenfeld
Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (29. März 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Da helfen nur genügend Ersatzräder ;-)
> 
> ich bin wohl für die nächsten Wochen draußen!
> Hab Freitag mal wieder Fußball gespielt,
> ...




Unglaublich -  dabei sollte man doch meinen das Du zu Fuß ganz gut unterwegs bist... 

Spaß beiseite, gute Besserung! Nadine sagte das Du mit 4 Wochen wahrscheinlich nicht ganz auskommen wirst. Sie denkt mindestens 5...


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. März 2010)

@ mountain  Auch von mir gute besserung Ihr macht auch sachen ,wollt ihr euch nu mit Brüche toppen ??Ich will mal hoffen das es diese Sasion der letze Knochenruch war .

gruß opa pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pap (29. März 2010)

Was die Leute sich so alles einfallen lassen, nur um nicht in Grefrath an der wahrscheinlich wiedermal verregneten CTF teilnehmen zu müssen.

@mountain: Gute Besserung.


----------



## westlicht (30. März 2010)

westlicht schrieb:


> [...] ... heute war Premiere mit neuem Rahmen und nach 12km auch schon wieder Schluss: Schaltauge abgerissen, so'n Sch**ß: Beide Schaltröllchen abgesäbelt, Speichen gerissen, der schöne weiße Lack ist an einigen Stellen auch arg mitgenommen, MTB's sind wohl nix für Pedanten Hoffe, dass wenigstens das Schaltwerk überlebt hat. Alles natürlich mitten im Wald passsiert, bin dann 12km tretrollermäßig unter mitleidigen Blicken von Bikern und Wanderern wieder heimgekommen. So ein Mist!!! Denke mal, dass es das mit der CTF in Grefrath und mit Biken über Ostern gewesen ist ... grrrrrrrrr ...
> 
> Bernd



... Schaltauge scheint kurzfristig lieferbar zu sein, Schaltwerk hat bis auf die Schaltröllchen offensichtlich überlebt, beim Laufrad müssen nur ein paar Speichen gewechselt werden und Lackstift für die B-Note ist auch bestellt! So wird's vielleicht doch noch 'was mit der CTF am Samstag - Radstudio Gram in MGL sein Dank!!!

Bernd


----------



## mountain 31 (30. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche!


----------



## Bonanza Bernd (3. April 2010)

Hi Bikers,
melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder zurück.
Marathontraining fast beendet, am 02. Mai ist es dann soweit.
@mountain 31: Gute, gute Besserung ung gutes Heilfleisch. Hoffe das war der letzte Beinbruch der Schalker ;-).
Bin morgen dabei und um halb elf in Grefrath


----------



## Olli.K (3. April 2010)

Wie es zur Zeit aussieht, werde ich in Grefrath auch mit am Start sein.


----------



## Pap (3. April 2010)

Bonanza Bernd schrieb:


> Hi Bikers,
> melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder zurück.
> Marathontraining fast beendet, am 02. Mai ist es dann soweit.
> @mountain 31: Gute, gute Besserung ung gutes Heilfleisch. Hoffe das war der letzte Beinbruch der Schalker ;-).
> Bin morgen dabei und um halb elf in Grefrath



Hallo Bernd,
komme mit Jost. Wir werden um 10.30 im Kempen los radeln und sind dann um 11.00 Uhr am Start. Zwei werden noch aus der Eifel kommen.
Start ist ja eh erst um 11.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (3. April 2010)

Hallo,

Mittwoch?


----------



## Gudyo (5. April 2010)

Hallo miteinander,
muss mal schauen ob ich das Lehm-,Schotter-, Basalt-,Tannennadel-, Lavabruchgemisch von meinem Drahtesel runtergekloppt bekomm bis Mittwoch, dann bin ich am Start. Ort und Zeit wie immer?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountainmuffins (6. April 2010)

Moin Moin zusammen,
hoffe ihr hattet alle ein paar angenehme Ostertage?
Werde mich am Mittwoch auch nochmal aufs Rad setzen.
Ich denke mal das Ort und Zeit die gleichen bleiben??
Gruß Guido
PS: Wie wars denn bei der CTF in Grefrath????


----------



## Schwatzwild (6. April 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ mountain  Auch von mir gute besserung Ihr macht auch sachen ,wollt ihr euch nu mit Brüche toppen ??Ich will mal hoffen das es diese Sasion *der letze Knochenbruch* war .
> 
> gruß opa pedro


Anne Waffel und ich legen aus dem Skiurlaub noch jeweils einmal mit Bruch, bzw. Sehnenriss nach. 
Mal schauen, was morgen der Orthopäde sagt, bzw. was das MRT ergibt.

Die Saison kann starten!


----------



## Olli.K (6. April 2010)

Hallo,
bin Mittwoch auch dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (6. April 2010)

Guten Abend,
is ja wie bei den 10 kleinen Negerlein hier. 
Also für Morgen sieht gut aus mit den Einschränkungen das ich:
1. meine Leuchtelämpchen schon weggepackt hab 
2. nach den ätzenden HM im Schlamm der Eifel nicht wirklich mehr was in den Beinen hab
3. auch keinen Bock hab, allein anzurollen von SH
Werd also morgen in Hinsbeck auf euch warten und bei Bedarf vorzeitig versterben
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (6. April 2010)

Hi,
Also ich wäre morgen dabei. Wann gehts denn los??


----------



## bikeoli1971 (7. April 2010)

moin' zusammen! 
schließe mich der nachfrage von freakadelle88 gerne an: wann-wie-wo und überhaupt. komme nicht allzu früh aus dem büro und bin zudem noch autolos, aber vielleicht kann ich euch ja trotzdem irgendwo abfangen. ansonsten gibt's halt nen kleinen singletrail - bei dem wetter geht ja wohl alles! so kann's bleiben...

An alle leidgeplagten und kränkelnden: GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## freakadelle88 (7. April 2010)

@Bikeoli: Treffpunkt ist an der Jugendherberge in Hinsbeck.
Ich würde vom Parkplatz SH losfahren.( Parkplatz an der Mülldeponie, nicht der in der nähe vom Bismarckturm)
@Gudyo: Fährst du auch vom Parkplatz los???


----------



## Gudyo (7. April 2010)

Hallo,
Treffpunkt ist zwischen 18.45 und 19.00 Uhr in Hinsbeck oder aber wie schon geschrieben gegen 18.00 Uhr am PP SH. Ich werd aber mit dem Auto bis Hinsbeck fahren da ich es sonst nicht schaffe. Kann dich ja dann mit zurücknehmen Jean.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (7. April 2010)

Alles klar. Ich bin dann um 18:00 Uhr am PP SH. Mitfahrer sind natürlich erwünscht.


----------



## bikeoli1971 (7. April 2010)

....grrrr - hab's befürchtet. ist ja ne ansprechende zeit, aber ich werd's leider weder bis 18 am PP SH noch später direkt nach Hinsbeck schaffen - sorry leute, bin raus und wünsch euch viel spaß! quäle mich dann auf nem singletrip allein durch die wälder und pack vorsichtshalber mal die funzel drauf - snifff!
@gudyo - danke für die nachfrage, aber haut einfach nicht hin wie ich's auch dreh und wende.


----------



## Gudyo (8. April 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
kleine Ansage für Samstag: Haben uns aus dem reichen Fundus an Tourenvorschläge auf  Reigi´s Homepage ( MTB-Heinsberg - Mountainbiken in der Region Heinsberg ... und drumherum - Home ) bedient und für eine Genußtour durch die Voreifel Meroder Wald entschieden. Treffpunkt ist 9.45 Uhr Kreisverkehr B57/Düsseldorferstrasse Höhe Erkelenz. Wir werden mit dem Auto zum Einstiegspunkt fahren. Gruß Friedhelm 
PS: Mein Auto ist leider voll.


----------



## Lübke27 (8. April 2010)

Geil - wünsche Euch viiiieeeeel Spaß - Ist eine sehr sehr geile Runde. Ich kann leider nicht da die Baustelle endlich voran gehen muss.

Ich kann morgen den Kleinen aus dem Krankenhaus holen  Juchu


----------



## Pap (10. April 2010)

Karl Platt war gestern.
"Jost Platt" ist heute.

Super Tour:, so platt habe ich Jost noch nie gesehen


----------



## Gudyo (10. April 2010)

Nabend liebe daheimgebliebene,
vorweg eine Feststellung in eigener Sache: Meroder Wald und Genußtour schließen sich aus. Das Beste zu erst, das Wetter war gigantisch und die Tourplanung von Reigi erste Sahne. Nun zum real erlebten: Bei Kilometer 8 noch auf Asphalt hab ich meinen beiden Mitfahrern zu ersten Mal die Ohren vollgeheult, das hat sich praktisch bis zum Schluß fortgesetzt. Mir hatte die Tour im ersten Drittel von allem ein wenig zu viel, zu viel Aufstieg, zu viel Modder und zu wenig bergab. Dies wurde dann besser, jedenfalls was bergab betrifft. Auf teilweise unfahrbaren Trails ging es dann im 2ten Drittel über schöne aber wie schon gesagt durch Sturm und Harvester zerstörte Trails. Das absolute Highlight war die lange Abfahrt (weiss nicht wo genau). Langsam, jenseits vom Können bestimmte so ab Kilometer 40 nur noch der Wille das vorrankommen. Eine letzte flowige Abfahrt belohnte dann noch ein wenig die Schinderei. Am Auto angekommen musste ich schnell ein Kaugummi nehmen um den schalen Geschmack der Niederlage auszugleichen, tatsächlich wurde ich auf der Ausrollstrecke Richtung Parkplatz von einem Trekkingrad überholt. Letztmalig versuchte ich die Schmach abzuwenden aber nach ca. 2 km musste ich einsehen das der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken war. Fazit: Danke an die Mitfahrer und in diesem Zustand ist die Tour nur den ganz leidensfähigen zu empfehlen. 
Gruss Friedhelm
PS: Auch Hammerschmidt macht die Aufstiege nicht flacher


----------



## reigi (10. April 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend liebe daheimgebliebene,
> vorweg eine Feststellung in eigener Sache: Meroder Wald und Genußtour schließen sich aus.


Hallo Gudyo und Mitfahrer. Da habt ihr euch zum Saisonauftakt aber auch eine ganz schön anstrengende Tour vorgenommen. Waren die Trails wirklich in einem so üblen Zustand? Ich glaube, dann muß ich selbst mal gucken fahren ;-)
Euch allen und vor allem dir, lieber Friedhelm, gute Erholung. Bis bald.
Übrigens, der blaue Wald wird wohl in ca. 14 Tagen soweit sein. Dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht.


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. April 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Geil - wünsche Euch viiiieeeeel Spaß - Ist eine sehr sehr geile Runde. Ich kann leider nicht da die Baustelle endlich voran gehen muss.
> 
> Ich kann morgen den Kleinen aus dem Krankenhaus holen  Juchu



Super

@Friedel: wer hat schon Kondition


----------



## Gudyo (10. April 2010)

@Reigi: Will meinen beiden Mitfahrer nicht die Gelegenheit nehmen ihre Eindrücke selber zu schildern aber es ist im Moment grauenhaft was in den Wäldern los ist. Wir mussten teilweise die Bikes von Hand zu Hand über oder unter umgestürzte Bäume weitergeben um auf dem Trail weiter zu kommen. Wen mir nochmal ein Förster kommt und sagt das MTB´ler den Boden verfestigen , sag ich ihm einfach nur: "Ist auch notwendig bei eurer völlig indiskutablen Art der Holzerntung!" Ich hab heut Bodenvertiefungen gesehen, die locker einen halben Meter ausmachen. Da lob ich mir die Kollegen aus Holland, die haben wenigstens den Anstand die Spurrillen der Harvester eine Woche nach Ernte mit ner Planierraupe zu egalisieren.
@Michel: Ich war schon Platt bevor ich losgefahren bin
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Für die Runde durch den "blauen Wald" melde ich mich schon mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatzwild (11. April 2010)

Das hört sich ja schlimm an...
Ich gebe als Eifeltipp mal das Fahren im Bereich Nationalpark Eifel (Rund um Rur- und Urftsee, Kermeter, Wolfgarten, Eifelsteig). Dort darf die Holzmafia aus Umweltschutzgründen nur sehr gemäßigt agieren, trotzdem ist Mountainbikefahren im Gegensatz zu anderen Nationalparks auf erlaubten Wegen (die bei weitem nicht nur Forstautobahnen sind) kein Problem. Sehr knackige Anstiege/Downhills, z.B. zwischen Einruhr und Dreiborner Hochfläche/Wollseifen oder runter zum Urftsee, traumhafte Landschaft und überwiegend fester Schotterboden, also kaum Schlammlöcher (so war es zumindest bei unserer Befahrung Ende März).


----------



## Schwatzwild (11. April 2010)

@Reigi: Was ist denn der "Blaue Wald"? Schon irgendwo auf Deiner Seite oder sonstwo im Web beschrieben?


----------



## geppi (11. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,
bin einer der Mitfahrer von Friedhelm, und kann das mit den teilweise schlechten Wegen bzw. Trails nur bestätigen. Da haben die Waldabeiter ganze Arbeit geleistet. Dann noch der Sturm. Der Flow wurde so auf manchen Trails leider des öfteren unterbrochen.
Die Tour insgesamt war schon der Hammer. Schöne Ausblicke, viel Wald und tolle Trails. Natürlich auch nette Mitfahrer. 
@Gudyo: Danke nochmal fürs abholen, war eine super Tour. Respekt vor deinem Ergeiz der den inneren Schweinehund, glaub ich, des öfteren bezwungen hat.
@Schwarzwild: guck mal auf Reigis Seite, bei Touren. Bericht von der HK Carbonland Tour. Da sind Fotos vom blauen Wäldchen. Das sind ganz viel blau blühende Blümchen, wie ein Tepich auf dem Waldboden. Sehr schön.

Gruß Andi


----------



## super Jost (11. April 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> Karl Platt war gestern.
> "Jost Platt" ist heute.
> 
> Super Tour:, so platt habe ich Jost noch nie gesehen


 

Ha Ha Ha und Heute noch mal zweimal Platt


----------



## Pap (12. April 2010)

super Jost schrieb:


> Ha Ha Ha und Heute noch mal zweimal Platt




Ja. Das ist ja nun schon mal eine deutliche Verbesserung.
15km/6mal Platt=2,5
60KM/2mal Platt=30

da sehe ich für den 102Km Marathon durchaus die Möglichkeit des durchfahrens.


----------



## Olli.K (12. April 2010)

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## super Jost (12. April 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist ja nun schon mal eine deutliche Verbesserung.
> 15km/6mal Platt=2,5
> 60KM/2mal Platt=30
> 
> da sehe ich für den 102Km Marathon durchaus die Möglichkeit des durchfahrens.


 

Ich bin auf dem Weg der Besserung,und der Marathon (102 km- 1850 Hm ) in Dortmund kann kommen.

PS: Aber erst kommt CTF Essen


----------



## Gudyo (13. April 2010)

Nabend,
@Olli: Bin raus für Hinsbeck, werd hier ne Runde fahren da ich noch so meine Probleme mit der HS hab. Muss mich einfach dran gewöhnen höhere Trittfrequenzen zu fahren.
Möchte am Samstag die Wurzeltrailrunde fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountainmuffins (13. April 2010)

Nabend,
wollte morgen fahren. Falls sich sonst keiner aus der Gegend Hi oder Sü meldet könnten wir ja nochmal Richtung Arcen, Walbeck fahren???!!!
@ Olli:

Dann könntest du schon von zuhause aus starten und würden uns dann in Straelen treffen??
Gruß Guido


----------



## Olli.K (13. April 2010)

Gute Idee.
Was ist mit dem Lampenmichi?


----------



## Olli.K (13. April 2010)

Wie lange brauchst du/ihr von WD nach Straelen?
Könnten uns an der Schell Tanke treffen.


----------



## mountainmuffins (13. April 2010)

Die alte Leuchte meldet sich gleich nach der Schule.
Ich denke das man sich dann so gegen 18.30Uhr an der Shell-Tanke treffen könnte. Sind von Wa-Wa aus ca.7km.


----------



## geppi (13. April 2010)

@Gudyo: für Essen bin ich raus, hab vergessen das ich zu einer Kinderkommunion muß.
Schade fürs WE, muß wieder mal arbeiten. Wäre sonst gerne die Wurzeltrail Runde mitgefahren. Dann ein nächstes mal halt.
Euch viel Spaß dann.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. April 2010)

Hi,

ich bin raus


----------



## Olli.K (13. April 2010)

@ Muffin: 18:30 an der Tanke
@ Micha: Schade


----------



## mountainmuffins (13. April 2010)

Ok, so machen wir es. Falls irgendwas dazwischen kommt melde ich mich bei dir Mobil.
Gruß und bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (14. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,
also wen die Anzeige stimmt im Forum, hat  Frau Bratbäcker heute burzeltag.



Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (14. April 2010)

Was wären wir ohne Friedhelm.
Glückwunsch Ilka


----------



## crazy chicken (15. April 2010)

Danke euch beiden 

Danke allen, die an mich gedacht haben ;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. April 2010)

Hallo,

von uns natürlich auch!!

Jemand morgen abend dabei??

Dachte so um 18:00 Uhr ab WD.


----------



## Pap (15. April 2010)

An die Glückwünsche häng ich mich dran.
Happy Birthday

Gruß Pap

Melde mich dann mal ab zum Biken in Südtirol


----------



## Gudyo (15. April 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
würde gern mitfahren morgen von WD. Könntet ihr mich an dem Sportplatz einsammeln? Samstag werde ich die Wurzeltrail-Runde von Reigi nachfahren. Starten werd ich von Oberkrüchten gegen 9.30 Uhr und an  der Dahlheimer Mühle bis 10 warten. Mitfahrer willkommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (15. April 2010)

Hallo an Alle!

Guckt doch mal bitte hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456688

Regionalforumsteilnehmer werden bevorzugt behandelt!

euer gipsfuß


----------



## Gudyo (16. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,
bin raus für WD. Fahre hier ne Runde. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. April 2010)

Alles klar!!

MOrgen würde ich gerne mitfahren, habe aber leider Bereitschaft, somit keine Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatzwild (16. April 2010)

9:30/10:00 Uhr ist mir zu frÃ¼h; hab' am Samstag noch Erledigungen zu machen. Anne Waffel und ich werden Sa. ab Mittag, ca. 12 Uhr Ã¼ber die Maasduinen fahren (Straelen, Walbeck, Arcen, Wellerloi, Reindersmeerâ¦ ). Es wird eine sehr lockere Runde (erste Fahrt nach Knieverletzung) mit der Option, bei Bedarf jederzeit abzubrechen oder abzukÃ¼rzen.


----------



## bikeoli1971 (17. April 2010)

@gudyo: bleibt's beim wurzeltrail? bleibt's bei 10.00 h an der dahlheimer mühle??? könnte ich mit ach und krach schaffen und das wetter ist doch einfach zu g.....!!! gruß oli


----------



## Gudyo (17. April 2010)

Lass dir Zeit, sin eh erst gegen halb 11 da. Wir werden auf dich warten an der Mühle. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit morgen aus??

Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Schwatzwild (17. April 2010)

Na klar!


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2010)

Schwatzwild schrieb:


> Na klar!



Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (17. April 2010)

@Michel: Das Wollen is da aber das Können nicht. Nach 65 am Freitag und 45 heute brauch ich bisgen Ruhe. Zum Geschehen: Strahlend blauer Himmel, praktisch kein Wind, griffige Trails und kaum Hindernisse (3 oder 4). Nach meiner Schimpfkanonade ist jetzt alles wieder gut, so soll Biken sein. Bisgen Pech in Form verlorener Trinkflaschen und putter Reifen haben dann leider den Aufstieg in höhere Gefilde in der Gegend um Alt Myhl verhindert und wir waren, wie ich finde in ansprechendem Zustand, nach runden 47 km mit 550 hm (bedingt durch mein mangelhaftes Talent als Fährtensucher sind wir einige Anstiege mehrmals gefahren) wieder am Startpunkt. Danke an die Mitfahrer Jean und Oli
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## don-jenso (18. April 2010)

Hi an alle,




Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit morgen aus??
> 
> Fährt jemand mit?



wo solltes denn hingehen?
Bei dem grandiosen Wetter würde ich auch gerne was fahren.
Wenn ich darf 


Gruß, Jens


----------



## Schwatzwild (18. April 2010)

Nach der "Nordschleife" fahren wir heute die "SÃ¼dschleife" der MaasdÃ¼nen-Tour.
Gestartet wird aber wieder am Mittag in Arcen, um den "nahtlosen" Anschluss an die nÃ¶rdliche Runde zu gewÃ¤hrleisten. 

Gestern sind wir abweichend eine neue Strecke, mitten durch die Heidelandschaft gefahren. Echte Sandwildnis, Wege erst kÃ¼rzlich von Planierraupen angelegtâ¦
Kennt jemand die nÃ¶rdlichen MaasdÃ¼nen, also jenseits von Leukermeer und Rendersmeer bis kurz vor Gennep?


----------



## don-jenso (18. April 2010)

Ok und raus bin ich wieder 
Wünsche euch aber viel spass


----------



## bikeoli1971 (18. April 2010)

@all: wurzeltrail am Samstag: glaubt gudyo kein wort von wg. "mangelhaftes Talent als Fährtensucher" - wir waren einfach zu schnell für die gps-signale!!! vielen Dank friedhelm für hin-und-her-kutschieren und für die tolle tour (danke unbekannterweise an dieser Stelle auch an reigi!). hat spaß gemacht - so kann's bis zum winter bleiben... Gruß Oli
p.s. - die flasche werd' ich verkraften, der plattmann gehört dazu und beim nächsten mal will ich auch nen bisschen mehr zeit einrechnen - dann sind die höheren Gefilde in der Gegend um Alt Myhl auch noch drin!


----------



## Olli.K (19. April 2010)

Mittwoch???


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. April 2010)

Ja Klar!!


----------



## Olli.K (19. April 2010)

Bin ca. 18Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. April 2010)

Ok.

Muffin kommt auch noch mit.

Kleine Hollanderkundungsrunde drehen?!


----------



## Gudyo (20. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hab Mittwoch leider keine Zeit. Werd mich jetzt gleich für ne Runde aufraffen.
Was ist mit Essen-Steele am Sonntag, jemand dabei? Hab die grosse Runde vor allerdings nicht im Zeitfahrmodus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (20. April 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Muffin kommt auch noch mit.
> 
> Kleine Hollanderkundungsrunde drehen?!



Sollen wir uns in Straelen treffen?
Oder wollst du in die andere Richtung fahren?


----------



## Lübke27 (20. April 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Was ist mit Essen-Steele am Sonntag, jemand dabei? Hab die grosse Runde vor allerdings nicht im Zeitfahrmodus.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Tendenziell hätte ich Lust - Mach mal ne Ansage wann Du los wolltest.
1800-1900hm sind wohl nicht zu verachten...


----------



## Lübke27 (21. April 2010)

Moin,

wat is denn mit Euch anderen für Sonntag? Jemand Lust?

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. April 2010)

Hi,

Lust schon, aber zu viele HM für mich


----------



## Lübke27 (21. April 2010)

Na komm, ich bin dieses Jahr auch erst knapp 350 km gefahren. Das wird ja kein Rennen - ich peile ne Schnitt von 15 an. Wenn überhaupt!


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. April 2010)

350km habe ich noch nicht auf dem Tacho.....


----------



## Gudyo (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will die grosse Runde fahren aber da ist ja immer noch das Hintertürchen auf die 40er abzudrehen, komm schon Michel!
Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren. 

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## JulianK (21. April 2010)

Hallo,

 Hab dieses Jahr schon 1400 km runtergerissen. 

@Sebastian:

Hätte Lust, aber die nicht Anwesenheit, kann ich meinen Gästen nicht antuen. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

Sonntag überlege ich noch immer.........

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (22. April 2010)

Hallo Michael,
wen du mich am Sportplatz einsammelst, komm ich gern mit. Sag einfach ne Zeit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## super Jost (22. April 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sonntag überlege ich noch immer.........
> 
> Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?


 

Hi Michael

ich fahre Sonntag auch, komm mit das Wetter ist super und wenn Du nicht mehr kannst ziehe ich Dich (lach).

Gruß Jost


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

@ Friedel: um ? Uhr kannst Du ? Wollte gegen 15:30 Ihr los, falls nicht etwas unvorhergesehenes den Termin verhindert!  Dachte so an Richtung Schlucht.

@ Jost: mußt Du aber vorher Deine Felgen mit Teflonspray optimieren


----------



## Lübke27 (22. April 2010)

Schön, so langsam outen sich die scheuen Biker ja... Aus dem Heinsberg-Forum fahre noch ThomasK und Werner mit. Ich fahre einzeln, damit ich flexibler bin. Was haltet Ihr denn von 9 Uhr treffen bei der Einschreibung? Oder ist das zu spät? Die erwarten ja über 1000 Starter...

Mein Vorschlag wäre ja, wir fahren zusammen los, und schauen dann mal ob sich "Leistungs"-Gruppen bilden.


----------



## mountainmuffins (22. April 2010)

Hallo Jungens,
kann leider die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht mehr aufs Rad.
Würde gerne wieder Essen Steele mitfahren, weils eine klasse Strecke ist.
Kann es nur jedem empfehlen. Ab dem Sonne Monat Mai bin ich dann wieder öfter am Start.
Gruß Guido


----------



## super Jost (22. April 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Schön, so langsam outen sich die scheuen Biker ja... Aus dem Heinsberg-Forum fahre noch ThomasK und Werner mit. Ich fahre einzeln, damit ich flexibler bin. Was haltet Ihr denn von 9 Uhr treffen bei der Einschreibung? Oder ist das zu spät? Die erwarten ja über 1000 Starter...
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre ja, wir fahren zusammen los, und schauen dann mal ob sich "Leistungs"-Gruppen bilden.


 

nein 9 Uhr ist OK da bin ich auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## super Jost (22. April 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Friedel: um ? Uhr kannst Du ? Wollte gegen 15:30 Ihr los, falls nicht etwas unvorhergesehenes den Termin verhindert! Dachte so an Richtung Schlucht.
> 
> @ Jost: mußt Du aber vorher Deine Felgen mit Teflonspray optimieren


 
(lach)das habe ich,und hoffe das es reicht wenn nicht sehen wir mal


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2010)

Sonntag 9 Uhr Einschreibung ist gut. Ich bin da.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. April 2010)

Hi,

9:00 Uhr ist ganz schÃ¶n frÃ¼h fÃ¼r  mich

Sonntag, 25. 4. 2010
ï´Startort Freibad SV Steele 1911 e.V.
Westfalenstr. 210a
D- 45276 Essen
ï´Startzeit 10:00 bis 12:00 h (âRonda extremeâ ab 9:30 h)
ï´Kontrollschluss 16:00 h
ï´StreckenlÃ¤ngen âRonda extremaâ 65 km (> 1.500 hm)
âRonda piccolaâ 40 km (ca. 750 hm)
âRonda familiareâ 20 km (ca. 250 hm)


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2010)

Nabend,
war ne rischtisch geile Feierabendrunde. Hab die Schlucht in den 3 Jahren wo ich sie kenne noch nie so trocken gesehen. Tipp: Besser wirds da nicht mehr! Danke an Michael fürs guiden!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. April 2010)

Sehr gerne !!


----------



## mountain 31 (25. April 2010)

Was ist los? Alle kaputt? Erzählt doch mal von  Essen!

Übrigens der Gips ist ab ).

I'll be back!!


----------



## Lübke27 (25. April 2010)

huhu.

Also zum heutigen Ausflug nach Essen kann ich nur positives berichten. Aber von vorne: Ich war pünklich um kurz nach Neune bei/vor der Anmeldung. Aus hier der Ecke war ich aber leider der Einzige... Kein Friedhelm, kein SuperJost. Na toll, sollte ich also mit den beiden Langstrecken/Höhenmeterfresser ThomasK und Werner die 1500 hm und die große Tour fahren? Vor dem Start sagten die beiden noch das Sie "kein Rennen fahren wollten". Ich hab sie dann bei km 3 oder 4 das letzte Mal gesehen... Gott sei Dank hab ich dann aber die tolle Gruppe der "Ruhrpott-Mountainbiker" gesucht und gefunden - mehr oder weinger zufällig. Vor dem Start haben sie auf mein Rad aufgepasst während ich mich angemeldet habe, und ich habe "im Gegenzug" ein Gruppenfoto von Ihnen gemacht.

Und diese Gruppe war zufällig da als mich die andern beiden verließen.

Wir haben uns dann für die mittlere Runde entschieden. Für mich hat diese auch gereicht.
Nach meinem Schätzeisen waren es 42km, 830hm mit einem Schnitt von 14,6km/h.
Die Strecke war sehr cool aber anstrengend. Die Anstiegen habe es echt in sich - und sie sind laaaaaannng. Dafür sind die Downhills aber ebenso lang und sehr flott zu fahren - hier kann man richtig die Kuh fliegen lassen.

Das Wetter war spitze und (man darf es eigentlich nicht sagen) eigentlich zu warm 

Die beiden "Bekloppten" ;-) sind die Große Runde mit 1500hm mit nem Schnitt von über 18 gefahren... Ne, ne, ne...


@Friedolin: Ich mach mir nen bisschen Sorgen - gib mal nen Lebenszeichen von Dir. Hab Dich telefonisch nicht erreichen können. Weder heute morgen, noch heute nachmittag.


----------



## super Jost (26. April 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> huhu.
> 
> Also zum heutigen Ausflug nach Essen kann ich nur positives berichten. Aber von vorne: Ich war pünklich um kurz nach Neune bei/vor der Anmeldung. Aus hier der Ecke war ich aber leider der Einzige... Kein Friedhelm, kein SuperJost. Na toll, sollte ich also mit den beiden Langstrecken/Höhenmeterfresser ThomasK und Werner die 1500 hm und die große Tour fahren? Vor dem Start sagten die beiden noch das Sie "kein Rennen fahren wollten". Ich hab sie dann bei km 3 oder 4 das letzte Mal gesehen... Gott sei Dank hab ich dann aber die tolle Gruppe der "Ruhrpott-Mountainbiker" gesucht und gefunden - mehr oder weinger zufällig. Vor dem Start haben sie auf mein Rad aufgepasst während ich mich angemeldet habe, und ich habe "im Gegenzug" ein Gruppenfoto von Ihnen gemacht.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Guten Morgen

wir waren um 9,20 Uhr da Dani, Stefen,Adam und ich sind um 10,00 Uhr los auf die große Runde.


----------



## Lübke27 (26. April 2010)

hmmm.... hab Euch nicht gesehen. Schade.

@Friedel: Mach mir immer noch Sorgen. Mach mal Piep, oder so.


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. April 2010)

moin moin 

@Lübke wenn du die Handynummer von Friedhelm hast ...dann haste gewonnen ..und zwar ne fläsch Essig  Denn er isn Händymuffel ..der macht datt ding nur an wenner wat zu melden hat (quelle : seine frau ,und eigne aussage )
ergo : warten warten warten und aufne mail hoffen 

War gestern mal ne kurze Runde hier inne gegend ...ergebnis  ..zu Fuß wäre ich flotter gewesen  Und ne erkenntnis auch noch gewonnen ..Die Strecke anne A61 is mit vorsicht zu genießen ..denn den Mini bikepark haben die komplett umgeflügt...und am neuwerker müllberg haben die nen neuen Sprungteil eigebaut  Aber da bekäme unser lübke wohl feuchte Augen und angenehm erhöhten puls 
Ab 2 ten mai bin ich für 14 tage out of order und meine kiste muss mal zum service 

gruß vom opa pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (27. April 2010)

@Marco:Schön zu hören!
@Rest: Wie siehts aus mit morgen? 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. April 2010)

Hi,

ich sage mal ja!!


----------



## Olli.K (27. April 2010)

ich auch!


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. April 2010)

Hi,

Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr WD und 18:39 Uhr HB an der JH ?


----------



## Olli.K (27. April 2010)

wachtendonker schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> treffpunkt 18:00 uhr wd und 18:39 uhr hb an der jh ?


ok.


----------



## Gudyo (28. April 2010)

Ok, 18 Uhr Abfahrt SH zur JH Hins.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## JulianK (2. Mai 2010)

Fährt von euch heute jemand? Oder ist es euch zu nass? 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

plane eine Tour am Samstag den 08.05.10. 

Treffen 10:00 Uhr in WD, von dort aus über "Guido Wege" zum Weißen Stein zur Reistorte. 

Weiterfahrt entweder zur 8er Bahn oder nach Lust und Laune !

Zugesagt bis dato:

Olli K


----------



## mountainmuffins (2. Mai 2010)

Tach, werde meine Wege mal mitfahren. Bernd wollte auch mit.
Gruß Guido.
Die Bikesaison ist eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (2. Mai 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
bin heil aus der Eifel zurück und völlig baff was man an einem Tag Techniktraining mitbekommt. Natürlich ging vieles auch schon vorher aber die Tips und Tricks sind ihr Geld schon wert. Sei es bremsen im DH, absteigen und anfahren in steilem Gelände, Kurventechnik oder aber ein sauberer Bunnyhop, selbst das richtige hinfallen wird einem gezeigt. Hab Muskelkater wie Sau aber freu mich jetzt richtig auf das WE in Willingen. Ich kann nur jedem raten sowas mal mitzumachen. @Michel: Werd mich kurzfristig melden bei dir wegen Tour. Geht was am Mittwoch? 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Mai 2010)

Moin,

das hört sich doch gut an!

Ich fahre Mittwoch nicht!


----------



## freakadelle88 (3. Mai 2010)

Morgen, 

Ich möcht auch endlich wieder fahren, muss leider Mittwoch arbeiten.
Ich wollte aber Donnerstag vielleicht ne Runde drehen, wenn ich nich arbeiten muss.

Mitfahrer erwünscht


----------



## Olli.K (3. Mai 2010)

Kann Mittwoch leider auch nicht.


----------



## toxiracer (4. Mai 2010)

Ich kann am Mittwoch auch nicht !


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Mai 2010)

Moin,

hier mal was für Samstag:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6171


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Mai 2010)

Kalimera von Kreta
 Hier auf Kreta isset einfach nur geil ..27 grad keine Wolke am  Himmel und die Meadels  hier sind sehr freizuegig angezogen Soar  nun nochn lecker Gyros und nen Kaffee frappee und der Tag laeuft  perfekt   Tzaziki und Uzo kommen heut Abend dran .
Hellas von Kreta wuenscht der Opa Pedro


----------



## mountain 31 (4. Mai 2010)

schönen Urlaub noch Peter, aber was machst du dann um viertel nach elf vor der Kiste anstatt am Beach zu chillen.....


----------



## JulianK (4. Mai 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> bin heil aus der Eifel zurück und völlig baff was man an einem Tag Techniktraining mitbekommt. Natürlich ging vieles auch schon vorher aber die Tips und Tricks sind ihr Geld schon wert. Sei es bremsen im DH, absteigen und anfahren in steilem Gelände, Kurventechnik oder aber ein sauberer Bunnyhop, selbst das richtige hinfallen wird einem gezeigt. Hab Muskelkater wie Sau aber freu mich jetzt richtig auf das WE in Willingen. Ich kann nur jedem raten sowas mal mitzumachen. @Michel: Werd mich kurzfristig melden bei dir wegen Tour. Geht was am Mittwoch?
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo,

bei wem hast du denn das Fahrtechniktraining gemacht?
Hab von meinen Brüdern sowas von Jochen Schweizer geschenkt bekommen, ist entweder in Bochum oder in der Eifel. Wird bestimmt geil. Muss ich nur noch einen guten Termin finden.


mfg. Julian


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Mai 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> schönen Urlaub noch Peter, aber was machst du dann um viertel nach elf vor der Kiste anstatt am Beach zu chillen.....


Besten dank aber
kretischer  Strand is  nich so dolle zum Chillen weil der recht grobkoernig is ...ausserdem  gibts hier viel zu sehn und das muss man ausnutzen oder  meinste das is doll zu sagen 14tage am Strand und den Kanal voll..ich find das is kein urlaub ..wenn dann alles ..strand ,uzo und sehnswuerdigkeiten ...und auch mal abseitz der touripfaden mal was erkunden gehn 

Na viel Spass beim trails umfluegen wuenscht euch der beschwippste Opa


----------



## Bonanza Bernd (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
melde mich mit erfolgreich bestandenem Marathon zurück.

Ich werde mich dann am Samstag als Bremse betätigen ;-).

Bin um 10:00 Uhr am Friedensplatz in Wachtendonk


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

alles klar, nur die Bremse glaubt Dir keiner....

@ Olli: Kommst Du auch ins Dorf?

Der Rest kommt auch dort hin!


----------



## Olli.K (6. Mai 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alles klar, nur die Bremse glaubt Dir keiner....
> 
> ...



Ja.


----------



## Schwatzwild (6. Mai 2010)

Bin am WE auch mal wieder im Lande. 
Wir würden gerne mal wieder in die Nordeifel (ins OMBA-Revier):
Eschweiler, Omerbach, Vicht (Grüne Höle), den Vichtbach bis Roetgen, dann über Schleebachgraben und Hasselbachgraben weiter Richtung Zweifall und an der Wehebachtalsperre vorbei zurück nach Eschweiler.
Hoffen wir, dass Holzmafia und Wetter dem Ansinnen gnädig gegenüber stehen.
Samstag böte sich an, wer hat sonst noch Lust?


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Mai 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> plane eine Tour am Samstag den 08.05.10.
> 
> ...



Schade


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Mai 2010)

Mittwoch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Gudyo (10. Mai 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
im Prinzip dabei auch wen ich mir heute auf ner kleinen Tour den Arsch abgefroren hab und nicht ernsthaft Lust verspüre wieder die Winterklamotten rauszuholen. Wen keiner mehr aus meiner Gegend dabei ist, (Wer sollte auch, sind ja alle der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit, der Bauwut, dem Suff oder der Einfüssigkeit anheimgefallen) komm ich nach Wankum zum Sportplatz wens recht ist. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kommen wir Dich dort abholen, so gegen 18:07 Uhr!


----------



## Lübke27 (11. Mai 2010)

Wollt mal kurz nen Lebenszeichen durchgeben. Seit der CTF in Essen hat mein Bike keinen Dreck (außer dem auf der Bausstelle) gesehen. Ich liege auf dem Bau in den Endzügen was die Vorbereitung auf das Verputzen betrifft. Am WE heißt es also reinhauen - mit ner kurzen Unterbrechung für die Heimatkunde am Sonntag. Vielleichts sieht man sich ja da.

Achso, die Temperaturen sind mal echt fürn Arsch! Hoffe das am Donnerstag besser Wettre ist, da werde ich mir nämlich an meinen ersten "richtigen" Vatertag richtig einen brennen 

Viel Spaß morgen.

Gruß, Sebastian



ps. dem Kleinen geht gut, hat mittlerweile schon über 3000 Gramm und trinkt die Flaschen ähnlich schnell wie der Papa  Überlege schon das erste Rad zusammenzubauen.


----------



## mountain 31 (11. Mai 2010)

Die 3000 gr. habe leider auch schon drauf aber bei
mir zusätzlich :-(((

stand der Dinge: ich gehe ohne Krücken aber noch
mit Schmerzen. Also weiter warten!


----------



## bikeoli1971 (11. Mai 2010)

@all - nach etwas pause ein kurzes tach'chen an alle. mein chef hatte mich in letzter leider soooo lieb, dass er mich gar nicht gehen lassen wollte... jetzt bin ich aber mal wieder da, werd' gleich bei diesem wunderschönen herbsteinbruch ne kleine runde zum 'wieder-dran-gewöhnen' fahren (@friedhelm: stell' dich nicht so an, tret halt kräftig rein, dann wird's auch warm!) 

wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus, jemand lust und zeit? kann vormittags od. nachmittags, dann allerdings nur bis deadline 18.40Uhr! Lust auf SH oder so - was zum warmwerden halt.

grüße Oli

@Lübke: P.S. pass auf dich auf - 'echter' vatertag kann mächtig fies werden... freut mich, dass allet lübbt und wohlauf ist!


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

für Pfingstsamstag oder Sonntag:

http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=111&Itemid=111

oder:
http://www.mtbclub-discovery.com/vasteroute/


----------



## mountain 31 (11. Mai 2010)

also Leute.....so geht das nicht!

Die geilen Strecken werden erst gefahren wenn der Papa wieder dabei ist (müßt ihr mich wohl hochschieben, is aber euer Problem)

Pfingsten könnt ihr von mir aus ne Runde übern Sportplatz drehen!!


----------



## Schwatzwild (11. Mai 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für Pfingstsamstag oder Sonntag:
> 
> ...


Oh, den längsten Downhill von Belgien
 mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen. 

Eine meiner Lieblingstouren, aber in der letzten Zeit war ja leider nie jemand von hier für die Mitfahrt zu gewinnen. Für alle Zauderer: Das dürft Ihr nicht verpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (12. Mai 2010)

@Pfingsten: Wen ich mir am WE in Willingen nicht den Hals brech bin ich dabei
@Michel: 7 Grad und Nieselregen lassen meine Motivation gegen Null tendieren und zum radeln zwischen zwei Schauern hab ich nicht wirklich Lust. Bin also raus für heute.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (12. Mai 2010)

... ziehe hiermit meine tourenplanung für heute offiziell zurück - die hunderunde heut früh hat mich klar überzeugt: 6 grad durch nieselregen gefühlt wie 2 - grrrr!  UNSCHÖN und lässt sich auch nicht schönreden! widme mich lieber dem alternativem extremcouching mit lecker tee und gebäck und nen paar mtb-katalogen zum schwelgen...
Gruß oli


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Mai 2010)

HAllo,

na ist aber auch bescheidenes Wetter heute!

Zum Glück ist aber Eishockey WM.


----------



## Bonanza Bernd (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde,
Marathon + Tour vom letzten Samstag haben mir doch mehr zugesetzt als gedacht.
Ab nä. Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei und Pfingsten natürlich auch.
Samstags ist mein Favorit.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

fährt jemand morgen mit? Dachte an so gegen 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## JulianK (15. Mai 2010)

Wo wolltest du denn fahren? 

mfg. Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmuffins (15. Mai 2010)

Bin morgen am Start, wenns kegeln nicht all zu schlimm wird.
Tacker dann eben durch.
Gruß Guido


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin ! Soar wieder im Lande ,denn Patros ging mir allmählich aufn Sender Mal sehn wann ich aufn Bock komm

Gruß der Gyros geschädigte Opa


----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
sind auch wieder im Lande. Mein Fazit:  Mensch und Material leiden schon wen man mit Bobby 3 Tage unterwegs ist, aber alles Leihbikes und Schmerz ist halt Schwäche die den .... blabla. Willingen ist ab diesem WE meine Nummer 1. Der Freeride ist endgeil und selbst der DH ist mit ein wenig Sucherei nach der richtigen Line gut fahrbar. Ich bin bis auf paar kleine Schrammen unverletzt und hab einen neuen Stunt gelernt, den Bigman twohand half backflip oder anderes:Rolle Rückwärts beim Wheelie Wetter war eher lausig aber dafür gabs auch keine Wartezeiten am Lift. Gibt auch richtig was zu gucken da an der Liftbar, dagegen ist der Grefrather Hof ein Kindergeburtstag.  
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (16. Mai 2010)

bin ja mal gespannt auf deine Berichte, Friedhelm!

Kann auch was Gutes berichten: heute erste 40 km auf dem Rad nach acht Wochen. Zwar nur Familienausflugtempo über Radwege und Feldwege aber Fuß hat schmerzfrei gehalten

meine sonstige Beschaffenheit ist aber eher Rentnerstatus (Rauchen, saufen und fressen geht halt auch mit Gips)

Bald müßt ihr mich wieder auf den Trails dulden!!!


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich sage mal Mittwoch!


----------



## Olli.K (17. Mai 2010)

Und ich sage mal ja!


----------



## Gudyo (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Mittwoch klingt gut. Treffpunkt Wankum 18.03?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,

könnte auch 18:09 Uhr werden


----------



## Olli.K (17. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
wenn ich 3 min. eher bei Michi bin, dann könnte es auch 18:06 Uhr werden.


----------



## Pap (18. Mai 2010)

Wer hat denn Lust mit zum Vulkanbikemarathon nach Daun zu fahren?
11.09.2010
 85Km-2000hm
100km-2300hm

Wer letztes Jahr dabei war, weiß ja was auf einen zukommt.
Besonders der Abend zuvor lässt einen auf der Strecke Leiden.
Wenn wir uns anmelden, sollten wir uns vieleicht unter einem gemeinsamen Teamnamen anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim['raːtfaːrɐ] (18. Mai 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fÃ¼r Pfingstsamstag oder Sonntag:
> 
> ...


 
Dabei! 





Pap schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust mit zum Vulkanbikemarathon nach Daun zu fahren?
> 11.09.2010
> 85Km-2000hm
> 100km-2300hm
> ...


 
Dabei! 

Kann ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen! 

...erst nen Grappa und dann zum "Hairkiller" mit der "Lizenz zum stylen"! *lol*

Ausserdem hÃ¶rt sich die Ultra-Strecke ziemlich interessant an.


GruÃ

Tim


----------



## toxiracer (18. Mai 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust mit zum Vulkanbikemarathon nach Daun zu fahren?
> 11.09.2010
> 85Km-2000hm
> 100km-2300hm
> ...



Auch dabei,
aber die Ultra nur mit ordentlich Grappa in der Trinkbuddel

Gruß  Stefan


----------



## mountain 31 (18. Mai 2010)

guckst du hier Friedhelm: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAEBZasi12g"]YouTube- Rose - Soulriding Workshop mit Bobby Root - Riva 2010.mpg[/nomedia]


----------



## Thomthom (19. Mai 2010)

Vermißt jemand ein Ghost SE1800 schwarz/weiß in Rh.16" im Kreis VIE?
Ursprünglich scheinbar bei Zilles in Dülken verkauft ...


----------



## Gudyo (19. Mai 2010)

@Marco: Bis auf das Gehampel zutreffend auch für Willingen, für Turnübungen war keine Zeit im Angesicht der Freeride-Line
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Pap (19. Mai 2010)

toxiracer schrieb:


> Auch dabei,
> aber die Ultra nur mit ordentlich Grappa in der Trinkbuddel
> 
> Gruß  Stefan



Nicht zuviel Grappa auf der Strecke trinken.
Wir wollen ja nach der Zieldurchfahrt wieder unsere 5 Hefe einschieben, bevor wir geduscht und geschminkt den Abend einläuten.


----------



## Lübke27 (19. Mai 2010)

Gibts schon was Genaueres fürs WE?


----------



## Bonanza Bernd (19. Mai 2010)

Vulkanbike unter Vorbehalt, meld ich mich noch zu.

Heute Abend bin ich um 18:00 Uhr in Wankum


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Mai 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Gibts schon was Genaueres fürs WE?



Hallo,

für Samstag geht der Trend jetzt doch in Richtung:

http://www.mtbclub-discovery.com/vasteroute/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.993...=50.994041,6.103699&spn=0.00291,0.006899&z=17


Falls mich meine Erinnerung nicht im Stich lässt.

Und der Friedel ist der Leader


----------



## Gudyo (21. Mai 2010)

Na dann nehmt für 3 Tage Verpflegung mit. Könnte sein das es mal wieder etwas länger dauert wen ich den Scout machen muss. Warum denkt ihr ist es in letzter Zeit so still hier, die sind alle bei von mir geführten Touren mitgefahren und suchen heute noch den Heimweg.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Mai 2010)

Tach zusammen !Pfingsten is für mich gelaufen und bis auf weiters auch 
@Guydo deine Tourführung is doch klasse Und da du nu dein Fahrtechnik training drin hast, werden wohl die bikes demnächst wohl auf DH Modus getravelt Und du im Manual Stil durch den WS fetzen


----------



## Bonanza Bernd (21. Mai 2010)

Aufgrund eines kleinen Partymarathons heute abend und ab morgen mittag bin ich für morgen, wie Mittwoch bereits "angedroht", raus.
Euch viel Spaß.

Bis dann dann
Bernd


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

leider, muss ich für morgen, kurzfristig Absagen. 

Mittwoch bin ich auch raus.


----------



## mountainmuffins (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo an den Rest,
werde morgen früh um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt warten.
Hoffe das noch jemand übrig ist!!
Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (22. Mai 2010)

Na dann sind wir wohl zu zweit. Ich bin da, bis gleich.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (23. Mai 2010)

Hier nun mein Fahrbericht nach ner halben Kuh am Spieß und wenigstens 1, 2 Liter Cervesa: Anfangs noch recht Kühl beim Start in Hatterath fanden Guido und ich dann bald den Einstieg in Runde 3 der Superbrunssumrunde. Dank guter Ausschilderung und des funtionierendem Garmin waren wir dann auch recht schnell am Golfplaats um in die Runde 2 Richtung Landgraf einzusteigen. Der Aufstieg zur Skihallen hat mich praktisch 90% meiner Kraft gekostet was mir später noch mal ins Bewußtsein gerufen wurde. Von der Skihalle ging es dann in moderaten Sumpflöchern zurück auf den Heimweg. Die ganze Zeit haben wir gelästert über die Serpentinen bergauf bis wir dann endlich gegen km 55  auf besagte traffen. Die kleinen gemeinen Serpentinen haben dann meine letzten Reserven aufgezehrt und ich war 15 km vor dem Ziel schon aufgeraucht. Dennoch stellte sich die Aufgabe, die Spitzkehre zu bewältigen und siehe da, dank Fahrtechniktraining hammmer die Geschaft nur um aus lauter Übermut am Hinweispfosten hängenzubleiben und noch mal die Muttererde zu begrüssen. Über die letzen 10 km hänge ich mal den Mantel des Vergessens weil mehr der Wille den die Kraft den Ausschlag gab. Ein grosses Kompliment an Guido der mir nie das Gefühl verrmittelt hat ich wäre zu langsam und es war eine richtig geile Tour bei strahlendem Sonneschein in einer unvergleichlichen Gegend. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (23. Mai 2010)

Es wird Zeit das der Friedhelm nen Verlag findet
und zur nächsten LIT-Cologne sein erstes Werk erscheint!
Das ist Goethe ein s.....dreck gegen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

scheinbar habe ich da wohl etwas verpasst.

Ich sage mal 03.06. als Termin für eine Runde, falls ich nicht arbeiten darf!

Wo und welche könnte, ja mal Brainstorming veranstalten!

Nächste Woche Spätschicht, Samstag Umzug, event. Sonntag würde ich mal wieder versuchen zu fahren!


----------



## Gudyo (23. Mai 2010)

Hast nix verpasst ausser 118 kg Mensch der sich völlig atemlos versucht die Anstiege hochzuwuchten. War aber ganz lustig als ein Holländer in ein Schlammloch fiel und dies mit lautem Geschrei seinem Kumpel mitteilte. Merke: Schlamm auf limburgisch heißt: Pratsch! 
Bergauf konnten die uns nicht wirklich den Schneid abkaufen, bergab schon gar nicht trotz Cube Stefan Raab Edition Bikes. 

Für den Feiertag schlag ich mich mit dem Gedanken mein neues Saftyjacket einzuweihen in den Filthy Trails. Können ja erstmal da die Trails abgrassen und dann bisgen im Bikepark rumhüpfen. Wen genug Leute mitkommen und das Wetter warm ist können wir den Tag ja bei gegrilltem und Faßbrause da am Baggerloch ausklingen lassen. Platz für 2 Mitfahrer kann ich anbieten.

Werd morgen früh so gegen 10 ne kleine Tour Richtung Dahlheim starten. Wollte hier in Gladbach los und dann durch die Landwehren Richtung Dahlheim. Mühle schön Kaffee trinken und dann über 6 Eichen, Oberkrüchten und Rickelrath Retour.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (23. Mai 2010)

Wann wolltest Du denn an der Mühle sein? Ich wollte morgen früh auch ne Runde drehen - möchte aber so um spaätestens 13.00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. Vielleicht komme ich Dir auch entgegen. Gib mir bitte mal nen kurzen Streckenverlauf von Gladbach aus.


----------



## reigi (24. Mai 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> scheinbar habe ich da wohl etwas verpasst.
> 
> Ich sage mal 03.06. als Termin für eine Runde, falls ich nicht arbeiten darf!



Ich könnte euch 'ne Heimatkunde anbieten:


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Reigi,

das hört sich auch gut an.

@Gudio: hört sich auch gut an, aber für die Marathon Vorbereitung(Willingen) fraglich....ggg

Schauen wir mal!


----------



## mountainmuffins (25. Mai 2010)

Tach Post,
fährt morgen abend jemand? Könnte gegen 18.40Uhr in Hinsbeck sein.
Wegen dem 3.6. könnten wir uns ja mal dem Reigi anschließen.
Muß aber auch erst schauen ob ich frei bekomme.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Gudyo (26. Mai 2010)

Morgen,
für heute siehts bescheiden aus, soll regnen. Ich bin also raus für heute. Zu Donnerstag kann ich erst nächste Woche was sagen. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westlicht (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

mein Bike ist derzeit mal nicht defekt, daher ich würde am Donnerstag Abend eine kleine Power-Feierabend-Runde ab Schwalmtal-Waldniel unter die Stollen nehmen wollen und zwar diese hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...51.196988,6.223583&spn=0.064435,0.181789&z=13

Gute 10km Ein-/Ausrollen über Forstautobahnen und 25km "Trail-Cocktail" aus Reigis Heimatkunden I/IV im Wald um Dalheim.

Start wäre so um 18:30 am Fußball-Stadion in Waldniel, Ankunft gegen 21:00 (je nach Tempo müsste die Tour ggf. ein wenig abgekürzt werden).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit/Lust, mitzukommen!?!?!

Bernd


----------



## Schwatzwild (27. Mai 2010)

Am Samstag soll es wieder schön werden, und wir sind mal wieder in der Nähe:
Meine Idee:
"Längster Downhill von Belgien" ab Membach/Eupen oder "Nordeifel, OMBA-Revier" ab Eschweiler
Kein Leistungsfahren, sondern Tagestour ohne Zeitdrill bezügl. Rückkehr.
Abfahrt MG 10 Uhr, Rückkehr gegen Abend
Wenn ich eine Rückbank einbaue, habe ich noch zwei Plätze frei.


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Mai 2010)

moin moin ich bin gleich doppelt raus hab mein sohnemann da und mein bike is immer noch nich ferddich


----------



## Gudyo (27. Mai 2010)

Hi Chris, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Wäre genau nach meinem Geschmack aber passt nicht von der Zeit. Muss um 15.30 in Bonn sein. Viel Spaß wünscht Friedhelm

Kleiner Nachtrag, bin für die nächsten 2 Wochen raus. Meine vermeintliche Rippenprellung hat sich als bakterielle Rippenfellentzündung rausgestellt. Muss jetzt 10 Tage Antipoptipernikum nehmen und habe Sportverbot. 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Bonanza Bernd (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich bin auch für´s Wochenende raus, morgen Pink Konzert.
Da fahren wir schon früh hin.

Und nicht vergessen dem Guido alles Gute für seine Titelverteidigung beim IRONMAN Wankum zu wünschen ;-).

Guido, viel Glück.

Für nä. Donnerstag muß ich wahrscheinlich auch absagen.


----------



## bikeoli1971 (28. Mai 2010)

mal wieder viel passiert hier die letzten tage. komm derzeit leider zu nix außer büro-bett-büro-bett... würd gern ne kleine WE-unterbrechung einlegen. jemand lust und zeit morgen auf nen ca. 2-stunden-ründchen? was und wo auch immer (SH, Dahlheimer-Mühle, Landwehren etc.)? muss mal wieder in tritt kommen, sitz ja kaum im sattel im moment - grrr... also, gebt mal laut!

@friedhelm: GUUUUTE Besserung!!!!

Grüße Oli


----------



## westlicht (29. Mai 2010)

westlicht schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> mein Bike ist derzeit mal nicht defekt, daher ich würde am Donnerstag Abend eine kleine Power-Feierabend-Runde ab Schwalmtal-Waldniel unter die Stollen nehmen wollen und zwar diese hier:
> 
> ...



... mal gut, dass niemand mitgekommen ist! Nach 10 km war Schluss mit der Tour, da wieder 2 Speicher am hinteren Laufrad gebrochen sind. Bin recht moderat gefahren und hab auch nix verdächtiges gehört, plötzlich war das Heck so schwammig zu fahren. Konnte zum Glück über Asphalt nach Hause "eiern" - keine Anhnung, was das jetzt wieder soll.

Irgendwie ist echt der Wurm d'rin, seit dem sich das Schaltwerk im Laufrad "eingenistet" hatte.

Leider kann ich über Fronleichnam auch nicht an Reigis Heimatkunde-Exkurs teilnehmen, da ich in Willingen ein wenig die Straßen per RR und Wälder per MTB erkunden werde. Euch viel Spaß bei allen Bike-Aktivitäten die nächsten Tage

Bernd


----------



## mountain 31 (29. Mai 2010)

Gute Besserung Friedhelm!

@Bernd: Wer hat das Laufrad denn eingespeicht???


----------



## westlicht (29. Mai 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> @Bernd: Wer hat das Laufrad denn eingespeicht???



... nach der ersten Havarie mit dem Schaltwerk haben die Jungs von Gram in MGL die kaputten Speichen getauscht. Schaltröllchen vom Schaltwerk wurden auch gewechselt, aber für die X.0 Schaltwerke ist es unheimlich schwer, die passenden Ersatzteile zu finden. Die neuen passten nicht so ganz und mussten nochmals getauscht werden und dann ist ist die Kette bei einer Probefahrt hinten über's große Ritzel zwischen Kassette und Speichen gesprungen, da das Schaltwerk nicht richtig eingestellt war. Das hat offensichtlich doch einige weitere Speichen beschädigt und zwei davon haben sich dann wohl verabschiedet.

Ich lass das Laufrad jetzt komplett neu einspeichen und wenn's dann noch einen weiteren Defekt geben sollte, dann schmeiss ich das Teil auf den Schrott und such mir 'was neues

Zumindest konnte ich heute mit einem Ersatz-Laufrad eine nette Runde fahren ...

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
die Leute bei Gram sind nett aber nett ist die kleine Schwester von .... Hat schon seinen Grund warum sram verschiedene Schaltrollen verbaut, wen man da einfach was anderes reinkloppt kann das nicht funzen. Schaltwerk einstellen ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache  aber sowas dürfte einem Fachhändler nicht passieren.

Guckst du hier:
*Sram  Schalträdchen für X.O Modell 2005-2007*

oder

*Sram  Schalträdchen für X.O Modell 2008-2010

Gruß Friedhelm
*


----------



## westlicht (30. Mai 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die Leute bei Gram sind nett aber nett ist die kleine Schwester von .... Hat schon seinen Grund warum sram verschiedene Schaltrollen verbaut, wen man da einfach was anderes reinkloppt kann das nicht funzen. Schaltwerk einstellen ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache  aber sowas dürfte einem Fachhändler nicht passieren.
> 
> Guckst du hier:
> ...



Hey Friedhelm,

die tatsächlich passenden Schaltröllchen sehen so aus:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a2636/schaltrollen-set-x0.html?mfid=248

Das ist bei SRAM fasst ein Lotteriespiel passende Ersatzteile zu finden, so variantenreich deren Produkte sind. Musste mir noch weitere Ersatzschrauben etc. bestellen und für das Geld hätte ich mir besser gleich ein neues X.9 Schaltwerk kaufen sollen (ist fast baugleich mit den X.0-ern von 2007)

Auf die Jungs von Gram lass ich nix kommen, die haben mir schon so oft aus Klemme geholfen und machen einen guten Job zu sehr fairen Konditionen. Die haben's so gar hinbekommen, den Rahmen meines Bikes auf Kulanz beim Hersteller wegen Problemen mit der Naßlackierung tauschen zu lassen (und ich hab das Bike nicht bei Gram gekauft und das Teil ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre alt!). Der Shop der Wahl ist auch ein sehr persönliches und damit subjektives Thema und daher möchte ich erst gar nicht mit Erfahrungen bei anderen Shops beginnen - ich fühl' mich bei Gram sehr gut aufgehoben.

Danke nochmals für den Link, bike-components ist ja echt "gut sortiert"

Bernd

EDIT: Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Schwatzwild (30. Mai 2010)

War 'ne schöne Runde in der Nordeifel. Die Baumstämme, die den Eingang zum Grüne-Hölle-Trail in Vicht hinter der Tankstelle blockierten, und Schlimmeres vermuten ließen, waren ein Einzelfall. Hasselbachgraben & Co. waren Highlights, evtl. störende Wanderer=Null.
Wir sind diese BoT-Runde, gefahren, allerdings hatten wir den Vorteil weitgehend trockener Trails. Nur ein temporärer Bachlauf mit dicken Rollkieseln war etwas kritisch.

@Gudyo: Gute Bessereung!
@Peter: dito für dein Bike!

Das Projekt, welches mich in den letzten Wochen am WE oft in den Osten führte, ist nun abgeschlossen, statt im Harz wird nun wieder an Schwalm, Nette, Niers & Co. geradelt, und der Sommer hat noch nicht einmal angefangen...


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. Mai 2010)

Zum thema Schaltwerksröllchen,guckt du hier -----> 

wie man sieht gehen auch andere Tuningsdetails


----------



## Schwatzwild (31. Mai 2010)

So ein Tiso-Kit kostet nochmal so viel wie das komplette Schaltwerk. Wohlgemerkt: X.0-Schaltwerk


----------



## mountain 31 (31. Mai 2010)

Alternativ zu Reigis - HK am Donnerstag (ich kann nich)biete ich mal ne Tour am Freitag an!

z.Bsp.: Brunsum oder halt die HK vom Donnerstag.

Gemächliches Tempo bis zum seitlichen Umfallen ist angesagt. (der Lampenmichel und ich haben nix drauf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (1. Juni 2010)

Hmmm... kann weder Donnerstag noch Freitag... Bei mir ist Zwischen-End-Spurt aufm Bau angesagt: Nächste Woche wird verputzt! Evtl. fahre ich Sonntag... Falls ich mich dann noch bewegen kann.

Ich wünsche allen schöne Touren. Es soll ja ein Traum-Wetter geben.


----------



## Schwatzwild (2. Juni 2010)

Die Heimatkunde am Fronleichnamstag um 9 Uhr ab Venhof im Meinweg ist bei uns leider zeitlich nicht drinne, aber um 10 Uhr ab MG eine ausgeschlafene Runde, die dann auch gerne weit über 13 Uhr hinaus zur Tagestour wird, dürfte die Alternative der Wahl sein.

Grobe Richtung sind ab MG die kompletten Landwehre bis kurz vor Arsbeck, dann die Trails um Dalheim-Rödgen, De Meinweg, Melicker Heide, und Rosenthaler Schweiz. Varianten sind möglich, Einkehr in der Dalheimer Mühle obligatorisch.


----------



## mountainmuffins (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, super Wetter draußen.
Bin heute morgen mal in Montferland(Beek) bei Zeddam gewesen. 20km von Emmerich entfernt. dort gibt es eine ausgeschriebene MTB-Runde von 26 km und ca.420hm.
Ist eher was für die Racefraktion. Aber mal was anderes wie immer vor der Haustür.Nach der Runde mußte ich dann wohl noch kurz mit Revierguide Tim, etwas im Klever Wald austoben.Dort kommt man schon eher auf seine Kosten. Was steht morgen bei denen an die Frei haben??
Gruß Guido


----------



## mountain 31 (3. Juni 2010)

Wie...was steht an?...du eierplätzchen bist morgen mit'm Lampen-
Michel und mir um zehn am WS verabredet! Zuviel Sonne?
@alle: ab 10, ab WS die Hk vom Reigi die die heute schon ge-
fahren sind.


----------



## mountainmuffins (3. Juni 2010)

krisse gleich auf dem Ar... !!
Habe doch nicht davon gesprochen das ich nicht dabei bin oder? Freu mich schon auf die morgige Gleichgewichtsübung.


----------



## JulianK (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

möchte am Sonntag auch ne Tour fahren. Aber mal nicht SH, mal was anderes, aber noch keine Ahnung was. Bitte um Hilfeee. 

Kann jemand ne Magura Julie 180/160 gebrauchen? Will mir bald ne neue Bremse holen und dann liegt die rum. D.h. günstig abzugeben.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Juni 2010)

Hi,

wobei brauchst Du Hilfe.........................

Ich überlege Sonntag gegen 11:00 Uhr eine gemütliche Schlucht fahrt zu unternehmen!

Wetter soll ja gut bleiben.................


----------



## JulianK (5. Juni 2010)

......einen Fahr-Termin zu finden.


----------



## Olli.K (5. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
bin aus dem verregneten und untergegangenden Brandenburg wieder da.

Schlucht Fahrt hört sich gut an. 
Bin dabei. 
Wolltest du 11Uhr an der Schlucht sein oder bei dir losfahren?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juni 2010)

Hi,

dachte an so gegen 10:30 Uhr bei mir zu starten.

Auf kurzem Weg zur Schlucht, dort ein paar Trails fahren, einen Kaffee zu trinken und wieder je nach Lust zurück fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmuffins (5. Juni 2010)

Morgen Männers,
werde mich eventuell am Sonntag anschließen.
Mal sehen ob ich morgen noch laufen kann. Heute ist Fußi.
Wäre sonst gegen 10.38Uhr vor der Tür
Gruß Guido


----------



## westlicht (7. Juni 2010)

... bin zurück aus Willingen. Super Wetter und nette Touren mit RR und MTB. Ein paar Pics gibt's hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/30516

Möchte ja eigentlich hier nicht die große Werbetrommel rühren aber wenn Ihr in Willingen 'mal eine Unterkunft sucht dann schaut unbedingt mal beim Klaus im "Landhaus Westfalen" am Stryckweg vorbei. Für Biker wirklich ideal: Eigene Werkstatt, Shop, Bike-/GPS-Verleih und dazu eine unheimlich familiäre Atmosphäre ohne großes "Getue". Dort findet man Wanderer, RR-ler, MTB-ler, Relaxer: ein kunterbunter Haufen netter Leute (so dass sich nicht immer alles um's Biken dreht / drehen muss)

Vielleicht klappt's ja die Woche mal mit einer Feierabendrunde in heimischen Gefilden - wo ich schon die Heimatkunde am WoE verpasst habe.

'ne schöne Woche wünscht

Bernd


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Juni 2010)

Sehr lustig und schöne Teamnamen für unsere nächste Meldung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466798


----------



## Gudyo (10. Juni 2010)

Ich find es grausam, da nimmt sich einer mal ne gedankliche Auszeit und möchte der Community die Gelegenheit zu kreativem Mitdenken einräumen und alle treiben nur Schabernack.
Mein Vorschlag: Würzburger Vollpfosten

PS: Allen Willingenfahrern ein schönes WE!
PpS: Ich möchte bei schönem Wetter am Samstag den 19. Juni mal wieder nach Willingen. Hab noch Platz für 3 Leute plus Bike. Sprit teilen wir. Abfahrt wäre spätestens halb 7 weil es sich ja lohnen soll.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## crazy chicken (10. Juni 2010)

Ich wünsche auch allen, die nach Willingen fahren - viel Spaß und eine erfolgreiche Marathonrunde ohne Stürze!

Ich denke an die Klabusterbärenbande


----------



## toxiracer (11. Juni 2010)

crazy chicken schrieb:


> Ich wünsche auch allen, die nach Willingen fahren - viel Spaß und eine erfolgreiche Marathonrunde ohne Stürze!
> 
> Ich denke an die Klabusterbärenbande



Vielen Dank

Ja, ja, die Klabusterbären, das war schon was.

Wünsche Dir/Euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß  Stefan


----------



## freakadelle88 (11. Juni 2010)

@ Gudyo: Was schwebt dir denn für Willingen so vor...
CC fahren oder ne Orthopäden freundliche Runde über die Freeride Strecke bolzen???


----------



## Gudyo (12. Juni 2010)

CC kann ich auch hier


----------



## Schwatzwild (12. Juni 2010)

Seid Ihr noch nicht unterwegs?

Bikepark ist mir nach den jüngsten Verletzungen noch zu riskant, und 200 km für den Trubel in Willingen? 
Nee, wir fahren an diesem WE lieber hier vor Ort.
Morgen nach Zuid-Limburg, ins Heuvelland. Hinweg über Wegberg, Arsbeck, Wildenrath, Wassenberg, Vlodrop, Sint Odiliënberg, dann immer an der Maas entlang bis kurz vor Maastricht, nach ein paar Runden um Valkenburg, Landgraaf etc. Rückweg nach MG an der Wurm entlang und durch den Selfkant. Wird wieder 'ne volle Tagestour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (12. Juni 2010)

@Chris: Fahrt ihr mit RR? Das hört sich nach wenigstens 100km an. Wann wollt ihr den los, wäre evt dabei wen wir bis zum Anpfiff 20.30 wieder zu Hause sind.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Juni 2010)

Na dolle ,ihr macht wieder Wallrides in willingen und ich darf malochen gehn Und da mal wieder meine Allergie  mich maßregelt, hat et sich eh ausgespaßt mit länger biken 

Aber für alle beteilligenten ,viel spaß und unfallfreies Biken 
Und macht mal wieder Fotos wenn ihr schon in Willigen rumturnt


----------



## freakadelle88 (12. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, dann bin ich dabei. Platz für ein Bike brauche ich nicht, muss mir dann vor Ort eins leihen.


----------



## Schwatzwild (12. Juni 2010)

@Friedhelm (et al.): Wir würden o.g. Tour mit Cyclocrossern fahren, Rennrad ginge aber auch. Beim letzten Mal waren es 162km. Abfahrt MG ca. 10:30h, Rückkehr noch im hellen, es waren aber in Valkenburg und auf dem Rückweg in Heinsberg zwei ausgedehnte Pausen drin. Wir überlegen aber gerade, ob wir nicht doch lieber eine MTB-Tour hier in der Nähe machen, beispielsweise die neue Heimatkunde 7.
Wir würden morgen nicht superfrüh aufbrechen, dafür aber auch nicht zum Mittag zuhause sein wollen; frisch geduscht zum Anpfiff als späteste Option reicht.
Finale Einzelheiten dann morgen früh.


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juni 2010)

ok, ich passe, ihr seid ja bekloppt. Habe machtig einen gepichelt. Schlafe lieber aus.


----------



## Schwatzwild (13. Juni 2010)

Los geht's, schönen Tag, schöne Touren allesamt für heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Mittwoch??


----------



## Olli.K (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,
bin dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juni 2010)

So Sorry,
muss meine bessere Hälfte zum Flughafen bringen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (15. Juni 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mittwoch??



Hallo,

Ich!


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juni 2010)

Cool,

Abfahrt 18:00 Uhr in WD, 18.39 Uhr an JH in HB??


----------



## mountain 31 (16. Juni 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Cool,
> 
> Abfahrt 18:00 Uhr in WD, 18.39 Uhr an JH in HB??



Wenn ihr mal ein bischen Windschattenfahren übt schafft ihr auch 18.37 Uhr!


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juni 2010)

Hi,

wir haben Rückenwind........


----------



## Gudyo (19. Juni 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
ich möchte da mal was loswerden in eigener Sache. Als ich 2008 zum erstenmal mit euch fahren durfte hab ich eine neue Seite des MTB-fahrens erlebt welche ich bis dahin für unmöglich gehalten habe. Dieses Jahr ist eine permanente Herausforderung an meine Willenskraft es mit Leuten aufzunehmen die 40 kg leichter und wenigstens einige Jahre jünger sind als ich und langsam muß ich einsehen, das mich diese Herausforderung mehr fordert als ich in der Lage bin zu geben.  Natürlich nehmt ihr euch zurück aber so ganz bleibt es nicht verborgen. Ihr glaubt nicht wie deprimierent der Umstand ist wen man einen Berg hinaufgeschoben wird oder auf den letzten Metern die Kraft nicht mehr reicht das Ziehwegtempo zu gehen. Bei mir ist der Impuls Abzusagen im Moment grösser als mein Ehrgeiz. Wen ich dann auch noch von Cyclocrossertouren von über 160 km höre oder aber im Mtb-Forum Heinsberg (meines sehr geschätzten  Bekannten Reigi) über die geleisteten und geplanten Touren lese, wird mir ganz flau. Ich will nicht zum Bremser mutieren und fahr lieber allein bevor ich jemandem den Spass verderbe an einem der schönsten Hobby´s der Welt. Genug der Selbstbedauerung, dieser Beitrag verhindert auch das Abrutschen des Thread auf Seite 2.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## westlicht (19. Juni 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ich möchte da mal was loswerden in eigener Sache. Als ich 2008 zum erstenmal mit euch fahren durfte hab ich eine neue Seite des MTB-fahrens erlebt welche ich bis dahin für unmöglich gehalten habe. Dieses Jahr ist eine permanente Herausforderung an meine Willenskraft es mit Leuten aufzunehmen die 40 kg leichter und wenigstens einige Jahre jünger sind als ich und langsam muß ich einsehen, das mich diese Herausforderung mehr fordert als ich in der Lage bin zu geben.  Natürlich nehmt ihr euch zurück aber so ganz bleibt es nicht verborgen. Ihr glaubt nicht wie deprimierent der Umstand ist wen man einen Berg hinaufgeschoben wird oder auf den letzten Metern die Kraft nicht mehr reicht das Ziehwegtempo zu gehen. Bei mir ist der Impuls Abzusagen im Moment grösser als mein Ehrgeiz. Wen ich dann auch noch von Cyclocrossertouren von über 160 km höre oder aber im Mtb-Forum Heinsberg (meines sehr geschätzten  Bekannten Reigi) über die geleisteten und geplanten Touren lese, wird mir ganz flau. Ich will nicht zum Bremser mutieren und fahr lieber allein bevor ich jemandem den Spass verderbe an einem der schönsten Hobby´s der Welt. Genug der Selbstbedauerung, dieser Beitrag verhindert auch das Abrutschen des Thread auf Seite 2.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Lieber Friedhelm,

binn gerade auf'm Sprung in den Urlaub aber das muss ich jetzt noch schnell loswerden:

ich hoffe mal sehr (in Anbetracht des Zeitpunkts des Postings), dass Du ein wenig unter dem Einfluss von "Bewusstseins-trübenden Mitteln" gestanden hast und Du das nicht wirklich ernst meinst. Wir sind zwar nicht viel zusammen gefahren aber jedes Mal hat mir das gigantisch viel Spaß gemacht und Du warst als Guide immer eine absolut souveräne Person die sich prima auf alle eingestellt hat.

Jeder hat so seine eigenen Ideale beim Biken, der kämpft gegen die Zeit, der andere gegen die Kondition, die Bergabfraktion gegen die Angst und die eigene Courage) Spannend wird's immer, wenn der ganze Cocktail aufeinander trifft und eine Schnittmenge her muss. Zusammen fahren hat immer eine ganz besondere Dimension und das lebt vom Teamspirit und davon, die individuellen Fähigkeiten in die Gruppe einzubringen und sich auf andere Personen einzustellen und sich mal ein wenig zurückzunehmen.

Bei einer Reigi Tour werden typischerweise die Heißsporne nach vorne zum Fotografieren geschickt, es gibt oft einen Halt an einem "Spielplatz" für die Jump-Fraktion, erfahrene Guides halten alles zusammen und der Rest "floatet" so mit und geniesst die Tour. Du willst mir doch wohl nicht erzählen, dass Du Deine Rolle in so einem Setup nicht erkennst?

Wenn's hier im Forum ruhig wurde hast Du immer wieder Schwung in die Bude gebracht, im tiefsten Winter bist Du gefahren und hast uns motiviert mitzukommen und Dein Humor und Deine Art ist einfach unvergleichlich und damit unersetzbar. Damit's nicht noch pathetischer wird: Rolle rückwärts ist angesagt und ich freue mich schon auf weitere Touren mit Dir und bin sicher, dass das hier nicht das einzige Posting zu diesem Thema sein wird!!!

Bis die Tage,

Bernd


----------



## mountain 31 (19. Juni 2010)

Manchmal ist es besser einen Faden auf die
zweite Seite rutschen zu lassen.
Ich geb ne Runde Aspirin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen ! Friedhelm du bis nur eins derzeit ,mit deinen Gedankengut ,um es milde auszudrücken ,fängt et an von du bis BEKLOPPT!!!! bis hin war der LKW mit den Zäunen da um die ganzen LATTENSCHÜSSE!!! mitzunehmen .Zugegeben du bis schon einer von der reiferenFraktion ,aber immer noch in der Lage son jungen Schnösel wie mir die Butter vom Brot zu klauen Und was du Fahrtechnisch mittlerweile drauf hast macht mir Angst Lübke kann sich bei den nächsten Downhill(apropo downhill die haben hier am müllberg wieder kräftig rumgetackert und die Strecke nu funtauglicher gemacht ) Amateurmeisterschaft sein Pokal fast schon abschminken Der Zeit hab ichn Hals das ich net Biken kann,weils mittlerweile die 4woche futsch is .....und zwar stehs in Holland (macht wohl ne Jointkur)und macht ne Meinewege Spezialrundewanns wieder da is ich weiß es nich ..mit dem blauen kann ich bei meinen Fahrstil den ich durch mein Enduro erworben hab ,gelinde gesacht ,Abhaken!! Hätte mir bei der letzen Testfahrt das bike fast zerlegt ...So genuch gestänkert ,Friedhelm setz dich auf dein hobel und fahr dein ding Sonst erscheine ich und dein Bike is geschichte ....weil ICH damit rumschredder (mit oder ohne sauerstoffflasche)

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Lübke27 (19. Juni 2010)

@Friedel: Ist das vielleicht ne Midlife Crisis???  Hattest Du nicht schonmal sowas geschrieben? In dem Punkt hört doch eh keiner auf Dich 

In diesem Sinne: Bis zum nächsten Mal. - In 2 Wochen sollte der Estrich bei uns reinkommen, dann hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Biken. Ich freue mich auf ne nette Runde mit Dir!


----------



## Lübke27 (24. Juni 2010)

Haaaaaaaalllllllooooooo....
Haaaaaaaalllllllooooooo....


----------



## The Snake (24. Juni 2010)

Habt Ihr keine anderen Sorgen?
Besser wäre Training


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Juni 2010)

soar bike is seit gestern wieder da,das berühmte kleine ursache ,nervige wirkung    und nu isruhe  im hobel ausser surrende kette und freilaufgeräusch endlich so wies sein soll..... aber die pollen machen mir den strich durch ausgedehnte touren


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2010)

The Snake schrieb:


> Habt Ihr keine anderen Sorgen?
> Besser wäre Training



Wollte zunächst auf meine charmant beleidigend Art deinen Post kommentieren aber hab mir dann überlegt , dass du es ja auch scherzhaft gemeint haben könntest. Du bist nicht zufällig der, der gefragt hat nach ner 100er Tour ob wir die mit dem RR gefahren sind und uns zusätzlich als "Raser" eingestuft hat? Fahr einfach mal ne Tour mit und dann Urteile.
Gruß Friedhelm
der wo bei solchen Sachen immer auf den Kriegspfad geht!


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Juni 2010)

Nabend,

nächste Mittwoch Runde, treffen am "Weißer Stein" um gegen 18:15 Uhr!

Um zahlreiches erscheinen wird gebeten!

Um zum Thema "gemeinsames Rad fahren" zurück zu kommen!


----------



## mountain 31 (29. Juni 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> nächste Mittwoch Runde, treffen am "Weißer Stein" um gegen 18:15 Uhr!
> 
> ...



dabei!


----------



## Olli.K (29. Juni 2010)

Bin kurz vor 6 bei Dir.


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> nächste Mittwoch Runde, treffen am "Weißer Stein" um gegen 18:15 Uhr!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openminded23 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich beobachte euren Thread schon eine ganze Weile und hätte gute Lust, bei einer eurer Touren mit dabei zu sein . Wie schaut es da bei euch aus? Sind für dieses Wochenende Touren geplant?

Viel Erfahrung im Mountainbiken habe ich jetzt noch nicht - ich hoffe das wäre dann okay?

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo @openmindet

Na die erfahrung kommt mitte kilometer  Und die Jungs nehmen  auch rücksicht auf Newbies  Also nich  zurückschrecken  und einfach mal ne kleine Tour mitmachen. Aber sei so erlich und mach nur das was du dir zutraust und heb ruhig die Hand das du auch konditionell mal "flasche leer " hast  

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## JulianK (4. Juli 2010)

Moin,

fahrt ihr heute irgendwo hin? Hab mega Bock, aber nicht auf die SH, vielleicht mal Brachter Wald?


mfg. Julian


----------



## anne waffel (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wir waren mal wieder im Lande und haben eine spontane Minirunde über ein paar Landwehre gedreht - die sehen echt selten befahren (grüne Hölle) aus - wir mussten eine Menge Kratzer einstecken .

Leider sind wir nur sporadisch in der Nähe, würde aber sehr gerne mal wieder ein Ründchen mit den Einheimischen drehen!

Liebe Grüße auch vom schwarzen Wild,

Anne...Waffel


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Juli 2010)

Nabend ! Wenn morgen Abend jemand ab 17Uhr fürne runde ,im Sauestoffflaschn Stil ,bock hat und sich an SM trails ergötzen kann ,der könnte sich ja am  Parkplatz kaldenkichnerstraße einfinden  Gedachte Tourlänge ca 2std .....oder auch 2,5.....

Gruß der luftsuchende Opa


----------



## JulianK (5. Juli 2010)

Abend bzw. morgen, 

ich und don-jenso haben uns eben darüber unterhalten, dass wir in den nächsten zwei Monaten mal für ein Wochenende in die Vulkaneifel fahren,   und dort die Trails erkunden wollen.

Wer hätte noch Lust von euch, mitzukommen?

Für die Übernachtung haben wir uns gedacht, dass wir uns ein Zelt mitnehmen und dann für ultra kleines Geld aufm Campingplatz nächtigen. 

Also, wäre hätte noch Lust? 

mfg. Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (5. Juli 2010)

heute geht nicht. wer hat lust morgen ne Tour zu drehen?

Mittwoch werden wir uns wohl anders beschäftigen.

Wer hat lust samstag ne tour zu fahren? Längster Downhill, brunssum etc.?

@Julian: eigentlich keine schlechte idee, habe aber leider alle Juli-WE(Urlaub) und schon ein paar August-WEs voll. sagt bescheid, vielleicht komm ich dann fürs ne Tagestour rüber wenns passt!


----------



## Lübke27 (5. Juli 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> heute geht nicht. wer hat lust morgen ne Tour zu drehen?



Ich! Das heißt wenn es zeitlich und arbeitstechnisch passt - Mittwoch morgen kommt der Estrich 



> Mittwoch werden wir uns wohl anders beschäftigen.



Oh ja.... 



mountain 31 schrieb:


> Wer hat lust samstag ne tour zu fahren? Längster Downhill, brunssum etc.?



Ich! Da ich aber letzten Samstag schon bis kurz vorm Spiel unterwegs war, muss ich micht kurzfristig mit der Regierung einig werden.

Thema Eifel: Meine bessere Hälfte hat mir zum 30sten ein WE in der Eifel geschenkt. Bekomme da zwei Privat-Guide-Touren - so wie die sagen Spaß-Enduro orientiert. Wenn mir Frank für das WE sein Garmin leiht - und ich dann auch damit umgehen kann, hätte ich dann auch schonmal 2 Touren.

Soweit so gut - Marco: Wir telefonieren!


----------



## mountain 31 (5. Juli 2010)

hole am dienstag den sebastian gegen 17.30-17.45 ab, dann gehts richtung weißer stein, brachter wald, schlucht!


----------



## JulianK (6. Juli 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Thema Eifel: Meine bessere Hälfte hat mir zum 30sten ein WE in der Eifel geschenkt. Bekomme da zwei Privat-Guide-Touren - so wie die sagen Spaß-Enduro orientiert. Wenn mir Frank für das WE sein Garmin leiht - und ich dann auch damit umgehen kann, hätte ich dann auch schonmal 2 Touren.



Das wäre natürlich nicht schlecht. 

@mountain 31

Längster Downhill? Hört sich gut an. Aber wo ist der? 
Wäre ggf. am Samstag dabei.


mfg. Julian


----------



## mountain 31 (6. Juli 2010)

http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/index.p...tion-mtb-heinsberg&catid=18:touren&Itemid=162


----------



## JulianK (7. Juli 2010)

OH oh, in Belgien. Dann wirds wohl eher schwierig mit dem mitkommen.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Mittwoch??


----------



## anne waffel (11. Juli 2010)

Wir sind gestern spontan den längsten downhill von Belgien gefahren. Was für eine Hitze. Die Bremsen und Stechmücken auf dem Weg waren sehr angriffslustig und wir mussten die tour aufgrund der Hitze auch etwas verkürzen. 
Besonders der Teil nach dem langen und anstrengenden Anstieg zum signal de botrange war sehr schön und gut fahrbar (trocken!) die schönen und auch teilweise trailige Pfade sind wirklich lohnenswert.
Sicherlich die richtige Zeit, um den längsten downhill von Belgien zu fahren, wenn man Schlammschlachten vermeiden möchte - aber für solch eine Anstrengung war es trotz Abkürzung auf ca. 50km echt viel zu heiß.

Anne...Sonnenstich


----------



## Olli.K (11. Juli 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mittwoch??



Hi,
wie es aussieht, komme ich mit.


----------



## mountainmuffins (12. Juli 2010)

Mittwoch bin ich auch dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas K (12. Juli 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern spontan den längsten downhill von Belgien gefahren. Was für eine Hitze. Die Bremsen und Stechmücken auf dem Weg waren sehr angriffslustig und wir mussten die tour aufgrund der Hitze auch etwas verkürzen.
> Besonders der Teil nach dem langen und anstrengenden Anstieg zum signal de botrange war sehr schön und gut fahrbar (trocken!) die schönen und auch teilweise trailige Pfade sind wirklich lohnenswert.
> Sicherlich die richtige Zeit, um den längsten downhill von Belgien zu fahren, wenn man Schlammschlachten vermeiden möchte - aber für solch eine Anstrengung war es trotz Abkürzung auf ca. 50km echt viel zu heiß.
> 
> Anne...Sonnenstich



Was für ein Zufall - wir waren auch mit 9 Mann auf dem Signal de Botrange:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qprltnbkjxltifii

Aber auf der asphaltierten Seite 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

morgen bin ich raus........................


----------



## mountainmuffins (13. Juli 2010)

Tach,
was ist denn da los ?
Wer ist denn noch am Start ausser Olli und mir ?
18 Uhr treffen in Wankum und falls noch jemand mit möchte 18.42Uhr in Hinsbeck an der JHB. 
Gruß Muffin


----------



## mountain 31 (13. Juli 2010)

ich nicht, muß packen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juli 2010)

Servus

jemand morgen Abend dabei?

Sonntag wollte ich zum Tim und mit ihm den Reichswald durchfahren, event. kommt ja noch der ein oder andere mit!


----------



## Olli.K (15. Juli 2010)

HI,
Sonntag komme ich mit.
Wie spät?
Für Freitag habe ich schon was vor. 
Bäume fällen.


----------



## JulianK (17. Juli 2010)

Wo liegt der Wald? Hab da im I-net was von Goch gefunden???

mfg. Julian


----------



## Olli.K (17. Juli 2010)

Richtig. Goch -Kleve


----------



## anne waffel (24. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn mit diesem Thread, bzw. mit den Bikern los?

Sommerloch?
â¦ oder Winterschlaf?

Christian (Schwarzwild) lÃ¤sst anfragen, wer Lust hat, entweder am Samstag nachmittags bzw. abends eine kleine Runde von MG aus zu fahren (Klassiker: Landwehre+SÃ¼HÃ¶) oder am Sonntag eine Heimatkunde im deutsch-niederlÃ¤ndischen Grenzbereich zu unternehmen.

P.S.: Am letzten Sonntag sind wir mal wieder in der Nordeifel gefahren, diesmal auf den Spuren der neuesten Tour von Reigi. Sehr empfehlenswert und gar nicht sooooo weit entfernt.
Schade, dass die Rurtalbahn wegen des Braunkohletagebaues nicht mehr direkt durchfÃ¤hrt. Hier ein paar Fotos, vielleicht kommt ja jemand auf den Geschmack fÃ¼r diese Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Juli 2010)

Hi,

überlege die Tour nächsten Samstag nachzufahren......


----------



## Olli.K (24. Juli 2010)

Toll, da bin ich in Österreich


----------



## JulianK (24. Juli 2010)

Was ist mir Morgen?


mfg. Julian


----------



## JulianK (24. Juli 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit diesem Thread, bzw. mit den Bikern los?
> 
> Sommerloch?
> oder Winterschlaf?
> ...




Wäre sonntag dabei. Hab wohl das Problem das ich da nicht so ohne weiteres hinkomm.


mfg. Julian


----------



## mountain 31 (26. Juli 2010)

Bin noch im sonnigen Vinschgau! Komme erst
Samstag wieder hoam! Da meine Waschmaschine
völlig selbstständig arbeitet wäre ich bei geeignetem
Vorschlag Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Juli 2010)

Servus,

jemand morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openminded23 (1. August 2010)

Spontane Tour für heute?
Hätte mal wieder Lust in der Eiffel zu biken, von Obermaubach bis Abenden und zurück, ca. 26km, 800hm, ca. 3km Asphalt, 6km Schotter, 10km Trail, Rest gemischt, Dauer ca. 2 Std bei gemäßigter Fahrweise.

Anfahrt von Mönchengladbach aus 60km, 1 1/2 Std.

Würde die Tour gerne mal mit mehreren fahren, einen Platz (inkl. Fahrrad hätte ich im Auto noch frei.

Jemand Interesse? Wetter sollte heute auch noch mitspielen!


PS.: Tour wäre noch ausbaufähig um weitere 350hm rauf zum Krawutschketurm, mit weiteren 4km Trail.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. August 2010)

Hi,

dafür ist es jetzt glaube ich zu spät...............

Wie sieht es mit dieser Woche aus?

Dienstag und Mittwoch wollte ich eine Runde drehen!


----------



## openminded23 (2. August 2010)

Ein wenig 
Ich bin erstmal raus, fahre ab Dienstag 4 Tage auf Montage und danach 3 Wochen nach Sölden.


----------



## Olli.K (2. August 2010)

Ich Mittwoch


----------



## mountainmuffins (2. August 2010)

Hallo, wollte mich am Mittwoch anschließen. Morgen kann ich leider nicht.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. August 2010)

Alles klar,

18:00 Uhr bei Dir!???


----------



## westlicht (5. August 2010)

... ist am Samstag irgendjemand von Euch irgendwo per MTB unterwegs? 

Würde - wenn meine Erkältung sich bis dahin wieder gelegt hat - gerne mal Samstagmorgen so ab 10:00 eine etwas längere Runde fahren.

Vielleicht Brunssumer Heide ...
http://mtb-heinsberg.de/index.php?o...r-brunssumer-heide&catid=18:touren&Itemid=162

... oder Grafenberger Wald ...
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10685.html

... oder eine von Reigi's Heimatkunde-Touren ...

Bernd


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. August 2010)

Hi,

ich denke das einige beim 24H Rennen sind, meiner einer hat Bereitschaft.

Sonst gerne!


----------



## mountain 31 (5. August 2010)

Hallo bernd!
wollte samstag eigentlich in düsseldorf die rtf mitfahren aber die grafenberger runde schaut wirklich gut aus. melde mich morgen nochmal ob ich mitfahr, aber ich denke schon. wann wolltest du denn dann loß?

marco


----------



## westlicht (6. August 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hallo bernd!
> wollte samstag eigentlich in düsseldorf die rtf mitfahren aber die grafenberger runde schaut wirklich gut aus. melde mich morgen nochmal ob ich mitfahr, aber ich denke schon. wann wolltest du denn dann loß?
> 
> marco



Hey Marco,

so wie's aussieht bin ich jetzt leider 'raus morgen da meine Erkältung mittlerweile zu einer leichten Grippe mutiert ist und ich körperliche Anstrengungen wohl ein wenig zurückfahren muss, so'n Sh*t

Aber aufgeschoben iss nicht aufgehoben - ich würde das ganze gerne am kommenden Samstag, den 14.08. nochmal in Angriff nehmen wollen. Treffpunkt wäre der Start der Tour direkt an der A44, Abfahrt Schwarzbach, Startzeit um 10:00.

Vielleicht passt's ja auch bei Dir und ggf. steigen ja noch ein paar mehr Teilnehmer ein!?!?

Die Runde ist sehr nett und abwechslungsreich aber ein wenig Fitness für 50km/1150hm erhöhen den Spaß beim Fahren ungemein.

Sorry nochmals für den Rückzieher und vielleicht bis kommenden Samstag

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (6. August 2010)

Schade! da wünsch ich dir gute Besserung!

Da radelt man mit dir durch den kniehohen Schnee im Winter und im August liegst du mit ner Grippe flach.......was läuft denn da verkehrt??

Nächste Woche bin ich zum Rennradeln im Sauerland, müssen wir mal nach nem anderen Termin für die Grafenberger Tour suchen.

Bis dann!


----------



## westlicht (6. August 2010)

... ja, müssen wir unbedingt nachholen! Vielleicht tauchen ja Friedhelm, Jean und die anderen Protagonisten auch wieder aus der Versenkung auf und wir kriegen 'ne schöne Spätsommertour auf die Beine!

Dir viel Spaß Morgen bei der RTF und beim Rennradln im Sauerland!

Bernd


----------



## Radon_Biker (11. August 2010)

Hallo Jungs!

Wer hat Lust morgen gemütlich in Dalheim nach Feierabend ein bisschen über die trails zu jagen?!
Guckt mal beim Last-Minute Biking, wäre glücklich, wenn da was zu Stande kommt 


Ride On!


----------



## JulianK (12. August 2010)

Was geht denn bei euch dieses Wochenende ab?
Muss mich mal wieder dringend aufs Rad schmeißen, Irgendjemand Bock auf ne Süchtelner Höhen Runde? Bin auch für alles andere offen. 
Z.B. Brachter Wald??

mfg. Julian


----------



## Radon_Biker (12. August 2010)

Dalheim wäre im Angebot


----------



## JulianK (12. August 2010)

War ich noch nicht.  Wie kommt man dahin bzw. wo genau ist das? Kann es nicht mit dem Auto anfahren ----> bin erst 16. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Radon_Biker (12. August 2010)

Wenn das das Anrath in Willich ist, wo du wohnst, dann sind das leider 36 km..

Ich bin auch 16, cich  denke, das könnte passen !

Wärst du bereit ein gewisses Stück mit dem Bus zu fahren?
Dann könnte man sihc irgendwo treffen und zusammen ein bisschen über die trails fahren 

Liebe Grüße --> Meld dich mal per PN


----------



## JulianK (13. August 2010)

Jo ist das Anrath.

Oder ist hier jemand aus meiner Gegend und würde mit dem Auto hinfahren und mich eventuell mitnehmen?  


mfg. Julian


----------



## Radon_Biker (13. August 2010)

Also ich hab grad mal geguckt, wenn du nen stück bahn fährst und nen Stück Bus, dann biste in einer knappen Stunde bei mir 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (13. August 2010)

Heute im Verlaufe des Tages, oder aber Abends jemand Lust?!
Habe wieder Dalheim, als Alternative Wildenrath  im Angebot 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gegendarstellun (13. August 2010)

Hi, bin auch mal wieder in der Heimat und würde am WE gerne selbige Kunde betreiben. Hoffentlich kommt mir nicht doch noch irgendein termin dazwischen.
Brachter Wald oder Dalheim/Meinweg wäre okay. LMB-Eintrag habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden, also neuer Aufruf.
Leider lohnt es sich für mich nicht, selber einen Eintrag dort zu machen, weil meine Accounts hier kategorisch gesperrt/gelöscht werden, wie es mit Schwarzwild, Schwatzwild etc. geschehen ist.
Treffpunkt/Abfahrt per Bike ab MG fände ich begrüßenswert, falls Anne Waffel nicht mitkommt, könnte ich aber auch eine Person+Bike im Auto mitnehmen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Radon_Biker (13. August 2010)

Cool, am Wochenende passt,
Dalheim/Meinweg wäre in Ordnung, weil ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit, mit dem Auto irgendwo hinzukommen, würde mich freuen, wenn wir da was hinbekommen!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. August 2010)

Et Wetter lockt ,das Futter auch ,ne Runde durche Gegend ,das is was Mannn braucht (frau auch ?!) werd mal ne kurze runde um den neuwerker müllberg drehn und dann ab zum Gartenlunch 

gruß Opa Pedro 

Wer bock hat kann ja morgen Sonntag von 15-17:30 ne runde mitdrehen *gg*Treff Parkplatz kaldenkirchnerstr(hauptfreidhof )


----------



## mountain 31 (15. August 2010)

Gegendarstellun schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch mal wieder in der Heimat und würde am WE gerne selbige Kunde betreiben. Hoffentlich kommt mir nicht doch noch irgendein termin dazwischen.
> Brachter Wald oder Dalheim/Meinweg wäre okay. LMB-Eintrag habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden, also neuer Aufruf.
> Leider lohnt es sich für mich nicht, selber einen Eintrag dort zu machen, weil meine Accounts hier kategorisch gesperrt/gelöscht werden, wie es mit Schwarzwild, Schwatzwild etc. geschehen ist.
> Treffpunkt/Abfahrt per Bike ab MG fände ich begrüßenswert, falls Anne Waffel nicht mitkommt, könnte ich aber auch eine Person+Bike im Auto mitnehmen.
> ...



was hast du denn angestellt das deine accounts immer rausgeschmissen werden. ist mir noch nie passiert!!


----------



## anne waffel (15. August 2010)

also, die Anne Waffel war dabei - deshalb gab es kein Plätzchen im Auto mehr. Da ich noch an einer kleinen Schulterverletzung herumlaboriere, ist es eine Flachlandtour geworden. Wir haben uns Xanten und den Rheindeich angesehen. Gestartet wurde in Sonsbeck, ein paar kleine, harmlose trails waren auch dabei. Eher eine gemütliche Samstagsnachmittagsfahrradtour - eingereiht in die Fraktion der Brezellenkerradler . Ich hab's genossen. Ca. 45km mit schönen langen Genusspausen.

@pedroopa, das Wetter gestern ließ ja kaum zu, daran zu denken, dass es heute so ein Sauwetter hat...trotzdem gestartet?

Lieben Gruß vom wilden Schwarzen.

Anne...Rhein lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (15. August 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> @pedroopa, das Wetter gestern ließ ja kaum zu, daran zu denken, dass es heute so ein Sauwetter hat...trotzdem gestartet?
> 
> Lieben Gruß vom wilden Schwarzen.
> 
> Anne...Rhein lang


Nein bin ich dann doch nich ...denn geduscht hab ich schon auf der Arbeit 
Und da ich anschließend noch aufn Purzeltach erscheinen dufte, hab ich diesen dann früher wahr genommen und michdort von innen geduscht 

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. August 2010)

sagt mal jungs, hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man hier in Nettetal/ Breyell Umgebung Dirten oder etwas Park fahren könnte?
Bin neu zugezogen und muss endlich wieder Radfahren...


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. August 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> was hast du denn angestellt das deine accounts immer rausgeschmissen werden. ist mir noch nie passiert!!


tja dazu musste wissen wieso ..ichweiß es ...und das is traurig .kurz und knapp, wenn manche keinen kritik vertragen können ,muss derjenige der die kritik weitergibt nich gleich aufs schaffott

lg opa pedro


----------



## Finnwulf (18. August 2010)

@ estoniaclan: von breyell aus dürfte die nächste dirt-strecke entweder in viersen am hohen busch oder am hariksee sein, die am hariksee ist wohl ne eigenkonstruktion von n paar einheimischen und relativ klein. die am hohen busch ist von breyell aus mim zug gut zu erreichen, falls du die ca 15 km nicht fahren willst. bis dülken mim zug und dann immer den gleisen folgen richtung viersen. obs im grenzwald z.B. was gibt, weiß ich nicht, könnts mir aber gut vorstellen.


----------



## Gudyo (24. August 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,
nach mehrwöchiger Abstinenz im Forum wollte ich mich einfach mal wieder melden. Hab meinen Urlaub in Austria unverletzt und wieder motiviert beendet. 
War schon ein Erlebnis in Leogang den Flying-Gangster zu fahren und der Hangman fordert zumindestens im oberen Teil auch ganz gut. Hatte mehr als einmal das Gefühl das mein Popo nicht mehr alleine in der Baggy war.
Hab aber auch gemerkt, dass es ein ganz anderes Fahren erfordert mit ner Hammerschmidt. Habe gelernt mit den neun Gängen bergauf klarzukommen, von flach bis über 30 % Steigung geht alles ohne Übersetzung, die braucht man wirklich nur zum Beschleunigen bergab wo die Schwerkraft alleine nicht ausreicht. Hab auch mal einige Touren bergauf probiert, die ich bis Dato immer gescheut hab aber im gemässigten Tempo geht alles wen der Wille da ist. 
Ich habe mir vorgenommen dieses Jahr noch mal nach Willingen oder Winterberg zu fahren und würde mich freuen wen wir wie im Vorjahr eine spaßige Gruppe zusammen kriegen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (24. August 2010)

Friedolin, alte Säge....

Winterberg oder Willingen wäre ich dabei wenn ich Zeit hätte - nur die ist im Moment echt seeeehhhhrr beschränkt :-( Leider.

Vielleicht klappts ja...


----------



## PioneerPixel (24. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

Friedhelm kanns sein das ihr in der Woche vom 9. - 15. August mal am Schattberg XPress geparkt habt ?  Habe da nämlich 4 Autos mit VIE Kennzeichen nebeneinander stehen sehen. Hab erst recht spät darüber nachgedacht das ihr das gewesen sein könntet 

Die X-Line ist echt geil selbst bei den super verschlammten Bedingungen. 

Wenn ihr nach Wibe/Willingen fahrt würde ich mich gerne anschließen wenns bei mir passt.

Gruß 
   Marcel


----------



## mountainmuffins (25. August 2010)

Für Kurzentschlossene,
heute um18.30 Uhr an der JH in HI
Gruß Muffin


----------



## super Jost (26. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Die Bikefreunde Niederrhein Ötztal haben jetzt auch eine Homepage

http://bikefreunde-niederrhein-oetztal.de/


Gruß Jost


----------



## freakadelle88 (27. August 2010)

Morgen, wenns nach Willingen bzw. Winterberg geht bin ich dabei auf jeden Fall dabei.

Grüße
Jean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (27. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
so nun der Reihe nach:
@Sebastian:  Sag einfach wie es dein Zeitrahmen hergibt und wir finden eine Lösung. (Rest per PN)
@Pixel: War zwar am 14ten in Leogang aber hab Kennzeichen MG und der Schattberg liegt m.E. im Saalbacher Tal oda? Aber is schon geil da gelle!
@Jost: Freut mich für euch!
@ Jean: Dachte mir das der alte Franzmann aufwacht wen er was von Bikepark hört 
So zum Thema Bikepark, hab mal so den 11. September im Auge. Transport für 5 Leute und 3 Bikes kann ich bieten, ich (und vermutlich auch Jean) werden sich wieder was fürs grobe leihen. 
Der Termin ist verhandelbar aber nicht die Abfahrt. 7.00 Uhr gehts los da man ja die Liftkarte nutzen muss
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (28. August 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,
11. September hört sich gut an, ich bin dabei wenn was zustande kommt.
Bike werde ich mir wie immer leihen.

Mfg 
Jean


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. August 2010)

Servus,

wohlbehalten zurück aus dem Bayerischen Wald!

Fährt jemand Mittwoch mit??


----------



## Gudyo (29. August 2010)

Hi Michael,
wens nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, bin ich dabei. 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (29. August 2010)

Bin jetzt auch genug in Südtirol unterwegs gewesen,
gucken ob ich mich ohne Berge hier wieder zurechtfinde.
Bin 18Uhr in WD.


----------



## mountainmuffins (30. August 2010)

Hallo,
bin für die nächsten 3 Wochen raus.
Habe mir beim Fußi den Oberschenkel gezerrt.
Man hört sich.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Olli.K (30. August 2010)

Kannst du nicht einbeinig fahren? 
Dann können wir mal mithalten.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## hurschi (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nehmt mich mal bitte in euren Verteiler auf, sofern es einen gibt. Ich bin dabei wenn es ums Biken geht!!!

Was geht Mittwoch?

Grüße
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

@Muffin: tolle Ausrede

@Olli:18:00 Uhr bei mir?

@Gudyo: 18:39 Uhr JH in HB?

@Mountain:????

@Hurschi: denke das wir eine Runde mit dem MTB drehen......... Ich weiß nicht ob der Gudyo ab Süchtelner Höhen nach Hinsbeck fährt, dort ist der Treffpunkt der jenseits von Hinsbeck wohnenden. 
2. Treffpunkt ist halt Hinsbeck, oben an der Jugendherberge, entweder am Parkpatz oder auf der Bank am Spielplatz um 18:39 Uhr!

Licht für den Rückweg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurschi (31. August 2010)

Aber wir reden von Mittwoch, dem 01.09.2010, oder etwa heute !?

Treffpunkt ist mir egal, ich bin flexibel. Da ich gebürtig aus Nettetal komme ist mir HB naürlich bekannt 

Licht ist vorhanden, wenn auch nicht das Beste, habe ich mir sagen lassen. Muß da noch mal mit Holgie Quatschen.

Muß aber noch meine Schaltung korrigieren, irgenwie will die neuerdings immer hinter den "ersten" Gang  . . . 
Kenne mich da noch nicht so gut aus. Versuche das mal mit dem Tipp vom Holgi . . .

Dann hoffe ich bis morgen 

Grüße
Hurschi



Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Muffin: tolle Ausrede
> 
> ...


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. August 2010)

Klar reden wir von morgen!


----------



## Gudyo (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Wen SH dann aber um 17.45 Abfahrt, die Trails sind sicherlich schweinenass und Strasse fahr ich nicht so gern. 18.39 JH Hins klingt gut. Lampe? Sind doch Lichtgestalten aber besser ist!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (31. August 2010)

@ Michi: Komme zu Dir.
Muß mein Licht erst mal wieder zusammen suchen.


----------



## hurschi (31. August 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Wen SH dann aber um 17.45 Abfahrt, die Trails sind sicherlich schweinenass und Strasse fahr ich nicht so gern. 18.39 JH Hins klingt gut. Lampe? Sind doch Lichtgestalten aber besser ist!
> Gruß Friedhelm



  Dann würde ich auch um 17:45 auf den SH zustoßen, wo genau, ist ja auch nicht klein das Gelände.   Gruß René


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. August 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> @ Michi: Komme zu Dir.
> Muß mein Licht erst mal wieder zusammen suchen.



Lampe muß doch immer Einsatzbereit sein...............

Neues Lampenprojekt ist in der Planung und Led´s im Zulauf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (1. September 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Neues Lampenprojekt ist in der Planung und Led´s im Zulauf.....


Damit die Waldbrandgefahr überproportional zur Umgebungstemperatur anschwillt 

Kurz gesacht :Stockduster und  -15 Grad ...............und der Wald brennt.


----------



## hurschi (2. September 2010)

Vielen dank an euch für diesen ersten gemeinsammen Tripp 

Freue mich auf nächste Woche Mittwoch, oder aber auch schon auf Montag wenn das dann hin haut mit dem Wetter und ner Tour mit Gudyo. . . . 

Habe mir dann ja auch noch nen Plattfuß eingefangen, aber bis kurz vor dem Treffpunkt mit Friedhelm war das dann mit 1x pumpen noch fahrbar.
Morgen erstmal flicken und auch schonmal die Augen offen halten nach ein paar besseren Pellen, vielleicht mit Schutzeinlage gegen Plattfüße


Dann werde ich auch gleich mal schauen das ich eure Tipps beherzige und die Bremshebel umbaue und den Rest natürlich auch.

Vielen Dank und Grüße
René


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. September 2010)

hurschi schrieb:


> Morgen erstmal flicken und auch schonmal die Augen offen halten nach ein paar besseren Pellen, vielleicht mit Schutzeinlage gegen Plattfüße
> 
> 
> Dann werde ich auch gleich mal schauen das ich eure Tipps beherzige und die Bremshebel umbaue und den Rest natürlich auch.
> ...


Hallo Rene!! Dat We  über  bin ich auf Mittagschicht  Als Tipp für Pellen !!Nimm die Treckereifen aller Fat Albert EVO!! DIE halten auch diese Sauereien aus ---------------->




Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## hurschi (3. September 2010)

OK,
das sieht ja echt krass aus . . . 

Hab mir dann heute mal ne Tasche inkl. Flick- und Werkzeug gekauft, sowie ein neues Rücklicht.
Habe die Ergonomischen Griffe vom Tourer umgebaut, den Reifen geflickt und die Bremshebel "ausgerichtet". Danach mal eben nach Lobberland gedüst.  War fix unterwegs und habe auf dem Rückweg auch meine 5 uro Helmlampe getestet, nicht der Hit, aber besser als nur eine Lampe am Lenker.
Nun suche ich nen gebrauchten, breiteren Lenker . . . mal sehen was ich finde. Als nächstes werde ich die Bremshebel nach innen bauen und die Schalteinheit davor setzen . . .  Aber ersmal das Radl putzen 

Grüße
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. September 2010)

Hi,

Lenker und Vorbauten habe ich noch ein oder zwei............


----------



## Gudyo (4. September 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
Montag 17.15 Bismarck-Turm Treff und anschließend durch die Rabatten zum Brombeeren suchen (Landwehrrunde).
Mittwoch steht der Weisse Stein an, bin um 17.15 am PP SH
Samstag gehts nach Willingen, kann noch 3 Leute und 2 Bikes mitnehmen. Abfahrt ist 7.00 Uhr in Viersen (falls der Franzmann mitkommt)
Gruß uns schönes we 
Friedhelm


----------



## bikeoli1971 (4. September 2010)

@all: war lange offline leute - sorry, zuviel um die ohren was leider nix mit radeln zu tun hat'... morgen (So.) hab ich sturmfrei, wetter wird gut, fast keine deadlines (außer zum spätnachmittag hin) und ich hab mir geschworen, meine fat alberts zu maltretieren. habe jetzt hier in der eile nix für sonntag entdeckt, also kurzum: jemand lust morgen vormittag/mittag - nix für extrem-condition (die ist im a....), aber für viel spaß und dreck! also, wie schaut's? schau morgen früh wieder um ca. 8.30 und rein und ansonsten geht's irgendwohin, wo keine dornen sind... SH, dahlheimer m. oder sonst was feines...  grüße oli
@jean - gudyo: hab' s ja nur überflogen, aber euer spezialtraining scheint ja recht nachhaltig gewesen zu sein. freut mich!!!


----------



## freakadelle88 (5. September 2010)

@Friedhelm: Ich denke das ich mitkomme, bin im Moment total erkältet und hab mir beim Sport meine Schulter geprellt, aber sollte bis Samstag alles wieder ok sein.


----------



## hurschi (6. September 2010)

@ Hi Friedhelm,

habe dir heute SMS gesendet und mehrfach versucht mper Mobiltelefon zu erreichen und das mit der Zeit zu timen da ich später dazu kommen wollte. Hat leider nicht geklappt dich zu erreichen. Kam die SMS nicht an, was ist mit deinem Handy los?

@all
So, bin dann am Mittwoch am PP SH. 17:15 Uhr!! Das geht klar, sofern es nicht aus eimern schüttet.

Für Samstag werde ich mir das mal offen halten, da ich noch nicht genau den Plan dür diese WE habe . . . Aber das hört sich sehr interessant an, das merke ich mir vor!

@Michael
Dann sollten wir am Mittwoch mal über Details zum Lenker und Vorbau plaudern. . . .

LG
René

PS: Ich fahr jetzt mal ne Runde in den Viersener/Süchtelner Wald.





Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> Montag 17.15 Bismarck-Turm Treff und anschließend durch die Rabatten zum Brombeeren suchen (Landwehrrunde).
> Mittwoch steht der Weisse Stein an, bin um 17.15 am PP SH
> Samstag gehts nach Willingen, kann noch 3 Leute und 2 Bikes mitnehmen. Abfahrt ist 7.00 Uhr in Viersen (falls der Franzmann mitkommt)
> ...


----------



## Gudyo (7. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ne SMS zu schicken ist genau so erfolgreich wie ne Wand anzuschreien, bin bekennender Handy-Ignorant. Hab am Bismarck-Turm nen alten bekannten getroffen sind dann halt ne Stunde durch die SH gepflügt.Wens Wetter mitspielt bin ich 17.15 pp sh. 18 Uhr WS.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (7. September 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich muss für´s WE leider absagen. Ich muss am Samstag bei mir auf der Bausstelle arbeiten. Das kann ich nicht verlegen, da ich meinen Vater dafür brauche der am Sonntag in Urlaub fährt.

Mies, da das wahrscheinlich die letzte Möglichkeit dieses Jahr war mal aufm Downhiller zu sitzen...

Euch auf jeden Fall viiiieeeeel Spaß!


----------



## hurschi (7. September 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,

habe leider am WE auch nicht ins Forum geschaut das ich mit meinem Sohnemann unterwegs war . . . 
Nun gut, habe meine Runde auch alleine drehen können  "Besseres" Licht habe ich nun auch am Helm, aber mehr geht ja immer!

Freu mich auf morgen, würde dich aber so um 17Uhr noch mal auf dem Handy!! anrufen!! um zu klären ob du fährst, Wettermäßig halt.

Grüße
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

morgen Treffpunkt am "Weißen Stein" um gegen 18:07 Uhr, falls es nicht aus Kübeln regnet!!


----------



## Gudyo (10. September 2010)

Hallo,
muss für Morgen leider absagen. Böse Hexe hat mir nen Schuß verpaßt.
Überlege aber für nächste oder übernächste Woche noch mal anzugreifen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (10. September 2010)

Hi, find ich ehrlich geagt auch besser, ich hab mir die Schulter verknackst und ich glaube nicht das es schon komplett verheilt ist.
Gute Besserung 
Jean


----------



## hurschi (10. September 2010)

Hi @ all,

also ich muß sagen das mir das Gelände am WS am Mittwoch so sehr gefallen hat das es mir einfach in den fingern kribbelt und das morgen noch mal angehen will. Habe noch keinen Plan was die Zeit angeht, richte mich da etwas nach dem Wetter! Also wer noch Zeit und Lust hat, immer ran!
Habe dann auch heute meine inklusive Erstinspektion machen lassen und werde jetzt mal sehen ob das Rad noch so läuft wie es soll 

Grüße
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

überlege morgen eine Runde in Richtung "Weißer Stein"zu drehen!
Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht!


----------



## hurschi (10. September 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> überlege morgen eine Runde in Richtung "Weißer Stein"zu drehen!
> Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht!


 

Sag ich ja, weisser Stein, habe heute auch schon mit nem Kollegen den Lenker umgebaut, also nur gedreht, und der hat mir nen anderen Vorbau verpasst . . . muß ich morgen dann am Weissen Stein testen. 
Dann gib mir mal laut wenn du genaueres weißt, schreibe dir mal meine Mobilnummer per PN.

Grüße


----------



## Gudyo (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin heute trotz Hexenschuß ne kleine GA Runde gefahren, das Wetter war ja wohl geil. Mir hat die Runde am Mittwoch super gut gefallen und das schreit nach Wiederholung. Wie siehts Mittwoch aus? Können auch gern mal Dahlheim machen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

leider habe ich Mittwoch Spätschicht. 

Rene`und ich haben mal eine Runde ausgearbeitet. Treffen am WS, Schlucht, Grabhügel, Schwalm, 8er Bahn, am See vorbei, durchs Depot zurück zum WS . 

Ca. 42 Km und 333 HM. 

GPS Track :http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67343.html

Termin Brunsumer Heide??


----------



## Spitch (12. September 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

habe vor kurzen wieder damit begonnen Touren zu fahren. Habe euren Thread zufällig gefunden und kommte günstigerweise aus Gladbach  Da ich gerade erst wieder begonnen habe, würde ich mich jetzt nicht als Topfit bezeichen. Als Ziel habe ich mir gesetzt das 24h Rennen in Duisburg nächstes Jahr mitzufahren (natürlich ohne besonder Ambitionen, bin dort schonmal just 4 fun mitgefahren). Dazu wären natürlich Trainingseinheiten mit Begleitung um einiges angenhemer. Würde mich eurer Truppe bei Gelegenheit gerne anschließen und ein paar Ründchen drehen. Also vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Radon_Biker (12. September 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin heute trotz Hexenschuß ne kleine GA Runde gefahren, das Wetter war ja wohl geil. Mir hat die Runde am Mittwoch super gut gefallen und das schreit nach Wiederholung. Wie siehts Mittwoch aus? Können auch gern mal Dahlheim machen.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo!
Also, falls die Wahl auf Dalheim fällt gib mir bescheid, wann und wo es los geht, dann bin ich da 

Gruß


----------



## hurschi (12. September 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider habe ich Mittwoch Spätschicht.
> 
> ...


 

Jo,

und hier mal ein paar der Fotos von der Strecke, bei Schlucht und 8er Bahn war keine Zeit für Fotos  Mehr in meinen Alben .  .  .



 

 

 

 

 


Also wäre Mittwoch gerne dabei.
@Friedhelm: Hast Du noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit frei? Treffpunkt?


----------



## Gudyo (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte Mittwoch 17.30 am Parkplatz Hauptfriedhof Kaldenkirchenerstr. in die Landwehrrunde starten und die beiden Müllberge in Gladbach fahren.
Brunsumer Heide Vorschlag 2 oder 3ter Oktober.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (13. September 2010)

mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, muß arbeiten.

werde wohl morgen ein Ründchen in den SüHös angehen. Meine Lampen müssen ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum zugeführt werden.
wer mit will melden, werden uns schon auf ne Uhrzeit einigen.


Aber Vorsicht: Es ist Derbywoche und ich reagiere da allergisch auf alles was Schwatz-Gelb iss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (13. September 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht: Es ist Derbywoche und ich reagiere da allergisch auf alles was Schwatz-Gelb iss!



Solltest Du im Moment nicht allergisch auf so ziemlich alle Mannschaften reagieren die nur ansatzweise erfogreich gegen den Ball kicken können? 


So, gehe jetzt weiterarbeiten... Hab dieses Jahr keine große Hoffnung nochmal aufm Bike zu landen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. September 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Brunsumer Heide Vorschlag 2 oder 3ter Oktober.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Sollten wir im Auge behalten!!


----------



## mountainmuffins (13. September 2010)

Oh cool, würde gerne mitfahren ohne die Biene Maja auf der Tour anzu treffen.
Aber leider bin ich noch ausser gefecht.
Versuche am Mittwoch mal ne lockere Runde mit dem Trekkingrad zu rollen.
Hoffe es sieht mich keiner
Danach werde ich versuchen, mich so langsam wieder ranzutasten.
Nun noch der aktuelle Tabellenstand:
8.Borussia MG 
17. S04
Gruß Muffin


----------



## Radon_Biker (13. September 2010)

Da hat jemand Ahnung 

Naja, Samastag war jetzt nich der Knaller, aber was ist denn eine schöne Frau, wenn sie nicht rumzickt ? 

Nur der VFL!


----------



## mountain 31 (13. September 2010)

O.K., ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt!



Bundesliga Tabelle 2006/2007
Platz 	Mannschaft 	Spiele 	S 	U 	N 	Tore 	Diff 	Punkte
1 	VfB Stuttgart 	34 	21 	7 	6 	61:37 	24 	70
2 	FC Schalke 04 	34 	21 	5 	8 	53:32 	21 	68
3 	Werder Bremen 	34 	20 	6 	8 	76:40 	36 	66
4 	Bayern München 	34 	18 	6 	10 	55:40 	15 	60
5 	Bayer Leverkusen 	34 	15 	6 	13 	54:49 	5 	51
6 	1. FC Nürnberg 	34 	11 	15 	8 	42:31 	11 	48
7 	Hamburger SV 	34 	10 	15 	9 	43:37 	6 	45
8 	VfL Bochum 	34 	13 	6 	15 	49:50 	-1 	45
9 	Borussia Dortmund 	34 	12 	8 	14 	41:43 	-2 	44
10 	Hertha BSC Berlin 	34 	12 	8 	14 	50:55 	-5 	44
11 	Hannover 96 	34 	12 	8 	14 	41:50 	-9 	44
12 	Arminia Bielefeld 	34 	11 	9 	14 	47:49 	-2 	42
13 	Energie Cottbus 	34 	11 	8 	15 	38:49 	-11 	41
14 	Eintracht Frankfurt 	34 	9 	13 	12 	45:57 	-12 	40
15 	VfL Wolfsburg 	34 	8 	13 	13 	37:45 	-8 	37
16 	FSV Mainz 05 	34 	8 	10 	16 	34:57 	-23 	34
17 	Alemannia Aachen 	34 	9 	7 	18 	46:70 	-24 	34
18 	Bor. M'gladbach 	34 	6 	8 	20 	23:44 	-21 	26


----------



## Radon_Biker (13. September 2010)

Alter, was willst du denn?

Naja ich meine, wir standen unten, aber *öln stand noch weiter unten 

Nunja gut, was Schlacke jetzt da oben tut ist mir ein rätsel, war wohl ein ausrutscher..

Häuft ihr mal weiter da eure Schulden-berge, und landet den ganzen müll in Schlacke ab 


Wie gesagt:

Nur der VFL!


----------



## hurschi (14. September 2010)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Solltest Du im Moment nicht allergisch auf so ziemlich alle Mannschaften reagieren die nur ansatzweise erfogreich gegen den Ball kicken können?
> 
> 
> So, gehe jetzt weiterarbeiten... Hab dieses Jahr keine große Hoffnung nochmal aufm Bike zu landen...


 

Wenn da schon so ne ungefähre Zeit fest steht, bitte mal hier verbreiten.
Bin ja immer interessiert ne Runde zu drehen . . . 


und 



Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte Mittwoch 17.30 am Parkplatz Hauptfriedhof Kaldenkirchenerstr. in die Landwehrrunde starten und die beiden Müllberge in Gladbach fahren.
> Brunsumer Heide Vorschlag 2 oder 3ter Oktober.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Hört sich ja auch gut an, ich werde mich da dann noch mal melden, das ist aber nicht Dahlheim, oder? 


Grüße
René


----------



## hurschi (14. September 2010)

Habe heute meine Tour schon durch, kam ja keine Anfrage 
Ich bin dann morgen pünktlich am Friedhof an der KK-Straße - freu mich!

@Spitch:
Vielleicht solltest du dich dann mal auf Anfragen hier im Forum melden wenn du mitfahren willst 
Was ist mit morgen?
Was ist mit dem Rest der Woche?

Ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit 

LG
René


----------



## Knarfy (14. September 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,

ich würde mich freuen mal zusammen eine runde zu fietsen

gruss aus Niederlande

Knarfy


----------



## hurschi (16. September 2010)

Hey,

das war ja mal nicht schlecht gestern einen Teil der Landwehrrunde kennen zu lernen 

Jetzt mache ich aber mal Pause bis So. 18 Uhr, dannach bin ich wieder für jede Schandtat bereit 
Allein gestern waren es über 70 KM, auf 2 Touren verteilt, so das ich dann von MG nach VIE sogar lieber die Bahn genommen habe ...

Dank noch mal an Friedhelm, war ne geile Strecke !!!

Grüße
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

WE bin ich ausgebucht.

habe mal etwas für Mittwoch vorbereitet...........





Aus 5 wurden 7........!!


----------



## mountain 31 (17. September 2010)

Ich hab da mal was für Mittwoch vorbereitet: Prosit!


----------



## hurschi (17. September 2010)

Na dann freu ich mich auf Mittwoch und hoffe das es trotz gutem Wetter früch dunkel wird 

Wo geht es denn hin?

Grüße
René


----------



## mountain 31 (17. September 2010)

Wiesn natürlich!


----------



## hurschi (17. September 2010)

Wens Schöö macht


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. September 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was für Mittwoch vorbereitet: Prosit!



Ob Die im Dunkeln Leuchten............


----------



## mountain 31 (17. September 2010)

Die strahlen sogar, aber immer schön das Oberrohr polieren Jungs!!!


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. September 2010)

Hallo,

wer fährt Mittwoch mit?


----------



## Olli.K (19. September 2010)

Ich!


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt Mittwoch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurschi (19. September 2010)

Ich !? 

Wo soll es hingehen?

Gruß
René



Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt Mittwoch mit?


----------



## Olli.K (20. September 2010)

Wenn keiner einen besseren Vorschlag hat, würde ich sagen, treffen an der JH., von dort aus vielleicht Richtung Holland.
@ Micha: bin um 18Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

das geht klar, falls nicht einer einen besseren Vorschlag macht!


----------



## Gudyo (21. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich sag mal unter Vorbehalt zu, bin auf der Messe in Köln morgen und weis nicht wann ich wieder daheim bin. Sollte ich bis 18.00 Uhr nicht am PP SH sein komm ich nicht mehr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hurschi (21. September 2010)

OK,

ich bin natürlich erstmal dabei, aber brauche genauere Angaben. . . .
Olli ist um 18 bei Micha, Friedhelm ist vielleicht um 18 Uhr am PP SH !?

Also nennt mir einfach die Zeit, dann bin ich auch pünktlich an der JH.
Danke.

@ Micha:
Konntest du noch mal nach den Lenkergriffen mit Hörnchen schauen??

Viele Grüße
René


----------



## Olli.K (21. September 2010)

ca 18:40 an der JH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmuffins (21. September 2010)

Tach allerseits,
ich versuche mal morgen mit zu radeln.
Stehe dann um kurz nach 18 Uhr an der Boxenausfahrt
Mal sehen was das Bein macht.?!
Gruß Guido


----------



## Olli.K (21. September 2010)

Dann pass mal gut auf, wenn ein Windzug aufkommt dann sind wir schon vorbeigeheizt.


----------



## hurschi (22. September 2010)

@ mountainmuffins:

Wo kann ich dich dann um 18:00 Uhr antreffen, komme ja aus Viersen, vielleicht können wir zusammen zur JH radeln . . . .

Grüße
René



mountainmuffins schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> ich versuche mal morgen mit zu radeln.
> Stehe dann um kurz nach 18 Uhr an der Boxenausfahrt
> Mal sehen was das Bein macht.?!
> Gruß Guido


----------



## Olli.K (22. September 2010)

Hi,
der Muffin fährt mit uns mit.


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

Termin Landgraf??

Fährt jemand Sonntag?

@Rene`: Noch den Rückweg gefunden??


----------



## hurschi (24. September 2010)

Hi,

Termin Landgraf? Gute Frage, brauche mehr Infos! 
Würde gerne Sonntag fahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt. So für ein paar Stunden. . . .

Habe den Weg problemlos gefunden, war um kurz nach 21 Uhr zu Hause 
War ne prima Strecke.

Euer Licht sei mit mir 

Grüße
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. September 2010)

Hi,

Landgraf oder auch Brunssumer Heide:http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/index.p...r-brunssumer-heide&catid=18:touren&Itemid=162


----------



## hurschi (25. September 2010)

Na dann, brauchen wir nur noch eine Zeit ausmachen, von mir aus geht das klar. Richte mich da nach dir!
Und moglichst einen Eindeutigen Treffpunkt 

Viele Grüße
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

schauen wir mal wer da noch mitkommt!

Hier was zum Thema Lampen:
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/244872


----------



## mountain 31 (25. September 2010)

also ich bin leider fürs WE draussen. Muß mir erstmal nen Eimer Bindemittel in den Körper
schütten um das Weissbier aufzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geppi (25. September 2010)

@Wachtendonker: 
hi, weist du ob es für diese Lampe eine passende Helmhalterung gibt? Hab mal geschaut aber leider noch nix gefunden.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. September 2010)

Hallo Andi,

nicht verzagen Michel fragen................

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32755

Nur noch mit Klettband für den Helm gebrauch optimieren !

Oder aber:

http://s209689433.online.de/shop/category_25/Halterungen.html?shop_param=cid=&

Schon fertig, aber ein wenig teurerer , aber schneller zu Hause!


----------



## geppi (25. September 2010)

Hi,
danke schonmal für die Info, dann werd ich mal schauen. Für den Lenker hab ich eine super Lampe, Eigenbau von Friedhelm. Aber für den Helm hätte ich schon Spaß an sowas. 
Aber was hälst du von der Magicshine 900 Lumen?

www.magicshine.eu


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. September 2010)

Hi,

denke das ist die DX, nur anders verpackt!

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489


----------



## Olli.K (26. September 2010)

Ich habe beide, wobei ich die DX Lampe vom Preis/Leistung vorziehen würde.


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. September 2010)

Hallo,

morgen jemand dabei??


----------



## mountain 31 (28. September 2010)

liege flach!  :-((


----------



## Olli.K (28. September 2010)

kann leider auch nicht!


----------



## hurschi (29. September 2010)

Da hab ich das auch verpeilt . . . .

Habe ne PN erwartet 

Also steht noch "heute" an ?

Grüße
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (29. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich fahre heute!

Werde einfach um 18:33 Uhr an der Jh in Hinsbeck vorbei fahren


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. September 2010)

Hallo,

Lampenmichel alleine im Wald:


----------



## Gudyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,
hatte in den letzten 2 Wochen bisgen viel um die Ohren. Würde gerne den Sonntag mal wieder aufs Rad. Besteht noch von irgend einer Seite interesse die Brunsumer Heide zu pflügen? Bei mir wirds  mit Sicherheit ne Vatertagstour. Wen keine mag, fahr ich Sonntag von Gladbach Richtung Dahlheim und dann Retour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

für Brunssum reicht morgen meine Zeit nicht.

Event. fahre ich eine kleine Runde ca. 2 H.

Wie sieht es mit Montag/Mittwoch aus??


----------



## hurschi (4. Oktober 2010)

Das war ja woh nichts in den letzten Tagen, bin auch viel allein unterwegs gewesen. Spaß hatte ich trotzdem.

Was ist den nun Mittwoch geplant? Oder villeicht heute noch was? Aber bitte nicht erst ne Stunde vor Abfahrt melden  Schaue dann auch regelmäßig ins Forum.

Grüße
René


----------



## anne waffel (4. Oktober 2010)

ein liebes Hallo in die Runde.

Schwarzwild und ich haben uns am Wochenende spontan beim 24h-rennen in Duisburg ein Achter-Team gesichert. Nicht zuletzt, weil wir uns davon auch eine große Motivation für weitere touren mit den Mönchengladbacher Rabauken versprechen...wir haben noch einige Plätze in unserem team frei und würden uns freuen, wenn sich ein paar Leute mit echtem Interesse daran melden würden. Natürlich wollen wir nicht auf den allerletzten Plätzen landen, aber der Spaß an der Sache und ein gutes Erlebnis für alle Beteiligten steht im Vordergrund. Für uns ist es das erste 24h-Rennen.

@Friedhelm und Pedro...das wäre doch auch etwas für euch, oder?

Liebe Grüße von Anne und SW - sieht man sich mal wieder auf den trails?

Anne...traut sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich fahre morgen!

Ab WD um 18:00 Uhr, denke ich...............


----------



## Olli.K (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuche es. 
Wenn, dann bin ich 18Uhr bei Dir.



Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre morgen!
> 
> Ab WD um 18:00 Uhr, denke ich...............


----------



## hurschi (6. Oktober 2010)

Ähh, ja . . . 

Kann man sich da noch irgendwo anschließen ?

Wann und wo?

Danke und Grüße
René


----------



## mountain 31 (6. Oktober 2010)

Am Sonntag will mein Süßer mit mir Radeln gehn........

Tourvorschläge bitte!

In der engeren Auswahl: Brunssum, alles was Bock macht vom reigi, .....

@reigi: Ist deine Wurmerkundung nachfahrbar oder vollgestopft mit Verfahrern?


----------



## Olli.K (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin für heute raus!


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Oktober 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Bin für heute raus!



Schade!

@Rene`: ich fahre hier gegen 18:00 Uhr los, könnte um 18:39 Uhr in Hinsbeck an der JH sein.


----------



## hurschi (6. Oktober 2010)

Jut,

dann bin ich um ca. 18:30 Uhr an der JH

CU later


----------



## reigi (6. Oktober 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> @reigi: Ist deine Wurmerkundung nachfahrbar oder vollgestopft mit Verfahrern?



Kannst du eigentlich nachfahren. Immer an der Wurm orientieren. Rechts und links gibt es ein paar hundert Meter Wald, darüber hinaus Dörfer. Ich mach aber irgendwann mal noch eine richtige Runde draus. Habe letztes WE z.B. Verbindung zwischen Downhill Snowworld (es gibt übrigens einen geilen neuen parallel zum alten) und dem Wurmtal erkundet.


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (8. Oktober 2010)

Hast Du für Auswärtige mal eine Empfehlung für einen Startpunkt für diese Ecke?
Bisher habe ich immer zwischen Geilenkirchen und Übach-Palenberg an der Wurm geparkt, und bin das erste Stück dem Wurm-Radweg gefolgt. In dem niederländischen Städtekonglomerat jenseits der Grenze habe ich mich aber regelmäßig verfahren, bzw. bin plötzlich in öden Industriegebieten gelandet.


----------



## reigi (8. Oktober 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Hast Du für Auswärtige mal eine Empfehlung für einen Startpunkt für diese Ecke?
> Bisher habe ich immer zwischen Geilenkirchen und Übach-Palenberg an der Wurm geparkt, und bin das erste Stück dem Wurm-Radweg gefolgt. In dem niederländischen Städtekonglomerat jenseits der Grenze habe ich mich aber regelmäßig verfahren, bzw. bin plötzlich in öden Industriegebieten gelandet.


Wo möchtest du denn hin? Ins Wurmtal oder zu den Trails in die Brunssumer Heide. Wurmtal ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn du da geparkt hast, wo du immer parkst orientierst du dich am besten am Wanderweg X1. Der führt dich sicher bis nach Aachen. Erkennst du an einem in weißer Farbe gepinselten "X". Achte mal drauf, wird dir sicherlich auffallen. Und wenn du meinst, du solltest mal einen interessanten Trail rechts oder links fahren, tust du das. Wenn du keinen Wald mehr siehst, fährst du wieder zurück in Richtung Wurm. Für Brunssumer Heide gibt es mehrere Startpunkte. Mit welchem der 50km willst du denn anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (8. Oktober 2010)

Welcher der 50km? 
Meinst Du diese Route/n?
Ich bin mal die Landgraafer CTF mitgefahren, da war der Start an einem Ausbildungszentrum neben der Skihalle. Die Strecke, fand ich okay, führte auch über die Brunssumer Heide und Skihallenhalde hoch etc., nur die Juckelei mit dem Auto dorthin war ziemlich langwierig. Deshalb bin ich lieber per Bike von der Wurm aus gefahren, aber für dies Zwischenstück, ungefähr von Uebach over Worms aus habe ich bisher noch keine gute Route gefunden. Einmal bin ich die Wurm bis kurz vor Herzogenrath gefahren, kam an einem Zoo namens "Gay-Park" (oder ähnlich) vorbei, bis aber das fand ich ziemlich weit, bis es endlich auf die richtige Strecke ging.

Wahrscheinlich braucht man, wenn man nur zur Brunssumer Heide wil, gar nicht so weit zu fahren, könnte in wohl auch in Teveren starten.


----------



## reigi (9. Oktober 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Welcher der 50km?
> Meinst Du diese Route/n?
> Ich bin mal die Landgraafer CTF mitgefahren, da war der Start an einem Ausbildungszentrum neben der Skihalle. Die Strecke, fand ich okay, führte auch über die Brunssumer Heide und Skihallenhalde hoch etc., nur die Juckelei mit dem Auto dorthin war ziemlich langwierig. Deshalb bin ich lieber per Bike von der Wurm aus gefahren, aber für dies Zwischenstück, ungefähr von Uebach over Worms aus habe ich bisher noch keine gute Route gefunden. Einmal bin ich die Wurm bis kurz vor Herzogenrath gefahren, kam an einem Zoo namens "Gay-Park" (oder ähnlich) vorbei, bis aber das fand ich ziemlich weit, bis es endlich auf die richtige Strecke ging.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich braucht man, wenn man nur zur Brunssumer Heide wil, gar nicht so weit zu fahren, könnte in wohl auch in Teveren starten.



Genau die meinte ich. Die CTF führt über die komplette Strecke. Für nähere Infos schau die mal die Regiontracks 2 - 4 auf meiner Seite an. Da findest du nähere Infos und auch eine Karte.


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

morgen fahren wir die Landgraaf Runde!

Falls noch jemand wieder erwarten mit möchte, Start ist um 10:00 Uhr ab Dülken oder 09:30 Uhr ab WD, oder gegen 11:00 Uhr auf der Runde!


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (10. Oktober 2010)

Schade, dass ich es erst jetzt sehe.
Wir fahren heute zwar auch dort, hatten aber ein anderes Timing geplant, und wollten von Geilenkirchen-über den Wurm-Radweg aus in die Runde einsteigen, wissen aber nicht, wie lange es dann dauert.
Von wo aus startet Ihr denn immer in die Runde? Besucherzentrum Brunssumerheide?


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Oktober 2010)

Vom Rimburgerweg aus!


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

am Ende der 3 Runden in Landgraaf, standen 65 Km und 914 HM auf dem Tacho!! 

Mittwoch jemand dabei?


----------



## mountain 31 (11. Oktober 2010)

War heftig aber richtig geil! Hatte ich garnicht so gut in Erinnerung! Es ruft nach Wiederholung!


----------



## hurschi (11. Oktober 2010)

Bin auf jeden Fall am Mi. dabei, wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet.

Wann und wo wäre nur die Frage !

Grüße
René


----------



## mountain 31 (12. Oktober 2010)

Bin leider für Mittwoch raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie in meinem profilbild zu erkennen ist an der Zeit die schnitzeltour zu wiederholen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Oktober 2010)

hurschi schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden Fall am Mi. dabei, wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet.
> 
> Wann und wo wäre nur die Frage !
> 
> ...



Hi,

fahre hier um17:52 Uhr los und hole den Muffin ab. Wir könnten um 18:39 Uhr in Hinsbeck sein.


----------



## hurschi (13. Oktober 2010)

Na dann,

wie gehabt. Wir sehen uns dann um 18:39 an der JH.

Freu mich.

Grüße
René


----------



## hurschi (13. Oktober 2010)

Ähm,

ich noch mal. Habe mir mal mein Schaltauge genauer angesehen da ich zukünftig Ersatz mit mir rumfahren will  Hat beim Schlauch ja auch nicht geschadet.
Kann allerdings im Netz keines für mein Herkules finden, zumindest nicht wenn ich nach Marke und Modell des Rades/Rahmen suche. 
Daher habe ich mal ein paar Fotos gemacht und anhand dieser Verglichen:


 

 

 

Also eines habe ich als "Standartauge" ausgemacht, scheint in etlichen Modellen verbaut zu sein, was haltet ihr davon ?



 

http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/A-...ONDBACK-FOCUS-BIANCHI-KTM-CUBE-BERGAMONT.html

wobei ich mir bei diesem nicht so sicher bin . . . 










http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ailArtikel=1&ArtikelID=8657&wahlbild=1&sortby=

Danke und Grüße
René


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (15. Oktober 2010)

Was spricht dagegen, das Schaltauge beim Hercules-Händler zu bestellen?

Georg's Bikeladen?

Pfennigs?
(Im Winterhalbjahr, wenn nicht viel los ist, sind die ziemlich bestellwillig es sind allerdings ZEGgen, also Vorsicht!)


----------



## mountain 31 (15. Oktober 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, das Schaltauge beim Hercules-Händler zu bestellen?
> 
> Georg's Bikeladen?
> 
> ...



hilft das?
http://www.autan.de/nqcontent.cfm?a_id=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurschi (15. Oktober 2010)

Na danke erstmal, ich werde mal schauen ob ich da mal einen lokalen Händler aufsuche . . .

Grüße


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (16. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem positiven Erlebnis mit der MTB-Strecke in der Brunssumer Heide fahren wir heute (primär aus anderen Gründen) mal zum Nationalpark Hoge Veluwe, dort gibt es auch ein paar ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken. Ein eiszeitlicher Höhenzug von Arnheim aus sorgt dafür, dass die Heide- und Waldlandschaft dort auch ein paar Höhenmeter beinhaltet. 
Für Kulturinteressierte: Mitten im Park liegt ein besuchenswertes Museum. Ob sich die weite Anfahrt auch zum biken lohnt, werden wir ggf. berichten.


----------



## mountainmuffins (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht,
wie sieht es denn mit einer gepflegten Nachtfahrt am Mittwoch aus.?
Wollen wir doch mal sehen ob die Birne von Lampenmichel auch Wasserdicht ist???
Habe gerade bei Dealextreme eine neue Lampe geordert.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36018
Mal schauen was die so kann??
Gruß Guido


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Oktober 2010)

Boah, sieht die Laser aus

Mal schauen wie Mittwoch das Wetter ist!!


----------



## Olli.K (18. Oktober 2010)

Wow!  
Fernlicht mit Nebelscheinwerfer.
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## mountain 31 (18. Oktober 2010)

boaahr is der Porno.....fehlt dir jetzt nur noch das Bonanzafahrrad dazu!

steht da wirklich 1400 lumen? was ist das fürn akku und wie lang geht der?

wat is mit Winterpokal Herr Teamchef?


----------



## hurschi (19. Oktober 2010)

[email protected]

bin morgen gerne dabei. Habt ihr schon ne Ahnung wann und wo es losgeht?

Was ist mit Friedhelm, dich hört und sieht man ja nicht mehr.

Grüße
René


----------



## Gudyo (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hab im Moment arge Probleme mit meiner Bandscheibe, geh daher lieber Schwimmen als Radfahren. Ist natürlich auch nicht so förderlich für die Kondition, nach knapp 25 km durch die Landwehren bin ich froh wieder zu Hause zu sein. Hoffe aber das sich die Gesamtsituation wieder bessert.
Nächste Woche bin ich in der Vulkaneifel, werd schauen da wieder mal bisgen Grundlagen zu bekommen.
@Guido: Hat ja schon bisgen was von Sch.anz vergleich....

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## LamBacher (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu in Mönchengladbach. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal bei euch mitfahren könnte.  

Gruß LamBacher


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

@ Friedel: na mal Gute Besserung!

@LamBacher: sehr Gerne!

Mittwoch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmuffins (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
@ Guydo: Was bringt denn der Vergleich, wenn der Long Dong Silver unter den Lampenbauern mit uns über fährt???
Hast du schon sein neustes Bauwerk live erlebt?
Am Mittwoch werde ich versuchen mitzufahren. Falls mein Sohn mich lässt.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Olli.K (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi.
@Muffin: Was heißt mein Sohn, seit ihr schon soweit?

Mittwoch komme ich warscheinlich mit, aber bitte schön langsam, saß schon seit ca. 4Wochen nicht mehr auf´n Bike.


----------



## mountainmuffins (24. Oktober 2010)

Tach Olli,
am Donnerstag ist Anja ausgezählt. Der kleine macht aber noch keine Mucken. Tempo ist sowieso stark entschärft am Mittwoch.
Gruß Guido


----------



## LamBacher (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Einladung. Leider muss ich am Mittwoch zu einer Fortbildung. Bin bis 17:00 Uhr in Krefeld Uerdingen.

Hoffentlich klappt es bei der nächsten Tour.

Gibt es hier in MG auch eine nette Runde oder netten Wanderweg quasi als Hausrunde?

Gruß LamBacher


----------



## HitTheDirt (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bikers

Wollte auf diesem Wege mal Grüsse aus dem Bergischen Land an Euch senden.
Bin hier am Wochenende in der Region Selfkant bei Gangelt mit dem Bike gewesen und dort bis Holland hinein durch diverse Heide-/Waldlandschaften gebiked und bin schwer begeistert von der Region....
Hätte so tolle Trails und Strecken nicht erwartet


----------



## Gudyo (24. Oktober 2010)

@Lambacher: Ja es gibt auch rund um MG so einiges an MTBfähigem. Mein Tip ist die Seite mtb-heinsberg.de vom Großmeister der Routenplanung Reigi  Wen ich nächste Woche wieder im Land bin kann ich dir gern mal paar Anregungen für ne Hausrunde geben. Empfehlenswert ist auf jedenfall die Landwehrrunde und wen man beide Müllberge mitnimmt, kommt man sogar auf knappe 500 hm bei 60 km.
@Rest: Danke für die Genesungswünsche und hoffe nach dem Urlaub wieder dabei zu sein.
@Guido: Lampenmichel steht ausser Konkurenz, ist das einzige bewegliche Objekt auf der Erde welches von der ISS aus gesichtet werden kann.
@Guido die II. :GZ, hätte nicht gedacht das du mal was mit Hand und Fuß hinkriegst
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## reigi (25. Oktober 2010)

HitTheDirt schrieb:


> Hallo Bikers
> 
> Wollte auf diesem Wege mal Grüsse aus dem Bergischen Land an Euch senden.
> Bin hier am Wochenende in der Region Selfkant bei Gangelt mit dem Bike gewesen und dort bis Holland hinein durch diverse Heide-/Waldlandschaften gebiked und bin schwer begeistert von der Region....
> Hätte so tolle Trails und Strecken nicht erwartet



Freut mich, dass es dir gefallen hat. Wir haben noch viieeel mehr. Schau dir mal meine Homepage an.


----------



## LamBacher (25. Oktober 2010)

@Gudyo: Danke, werde mich mal auf die Suche begeben. Bin bis jetzt immer östlich von MG gefahren. Bei Schloss Rehydt auf die Feldwege, entlang der A-Wege und teile des R-Wegs und des X-Wegs. Werde es jetzt mal westlich von MG probieren. (Seeking the green Tubes)
Habe leider kein GPS.

Würde mich über ein paar Anregungen freuen. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja doch noch mit der Stadt anfreunden. 

Gruß LamBacher


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (25. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst den Niersweg bis nach Viersen nehmen; am anderen Ende von Viersen (Richtung Bismarckturm fahren) beginnen die Süchtelner Höhen. Dort hast Du jede Menge Trails aller Schwierigkeitsgrade. 

Eine interessanter Trail mit Hausrundenpotential je nach Wohnort in MG beginnt quasi mitten in der City, hinterm REWE an der Rheydter Straße: Einbiegen in die Straße "An der Landwehr", dann in die kleine Straße "Dahl Landwehr" einbiegen und bald hinter den Häusern rechts halten. Eigentlich sind es zwei Trails, denn man kann rechts oder links des Landwehrgrabens fahren oder zwischendurch wechseln. Es sind zur Auflockerung auch ein paar Kicker etc. dort gebaut worden. An der ersten Straßenkreuzung/Bahnbrücke geht der Trail hinter dem Spielplatz weiter, an der nächsten Straßenquerung Vorsicht! Autorennstrecke trotz Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. Kurz vor der Autobahn kannst Du dich links halten, dann kommst Du am Hundeplatz vorbei in den Rheydter Stadtwald und kannst auf dem Rheydter Berg ein paar Höhenmeter machen. Dort gibt es auch ein paar extrem steile Downhillabfahrten, falls Du interessiert bist... 

Zur Landwehrrunde startet man am beispielsweise am Parkplatz Kaldenkirchener Straße (Bunter Garten/Friedhof/Tennisplatz). Von dort geht es auch zu einem lohnenswerten Trail Richtung Helenabrunn.

Fahr' einfach mal bei einem der nächsten Touren von hier aus mit, dann lernst Du die Strecken und Leute am besten kennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

morgen 17:55 Uhr Start Wachtendonk!

Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## Olli.K (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
kann sein daß ich mich um ein paar Minuten verspäten werde, oder ich komme direkt nach Guido.
Melde mich noch.


----------



## LamBacher (27. Oktober 2010)

@Dö'olTrailseek, vielen Dank.
Bin gestern nach Feierabend mal einen Teil des Trails hinter dem REWE gefahren. Hat Spass und Lust auf mehr gemacht. 
Hoffe werde bald noch mehr kennen lernen.

Gruß LamBacher


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit dem WE aus??

Kleine Runde am WS?


----------



## mountain 31 (29. Oktober 2010)

da bin ich für Sonntag!


----------



## Olli.K (29. Oktober 2010)

Aber Montag würde es Punkte geben. WP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (30. Oktober 2010)

mountainmuffins schrieb:


> Tach Olli,
> am Donnerstag ist Anja ausgezählt. Der kleine macht aber noch keine Mucken. Tempo ist sowieso stark entschärft am Mittwoch.
> Gruß Guido



Glüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüückwunsch   !!!!!!


----------



## mountain 31 (30. Oktober 2010)

??????


----------



## mountain 31 (30. Oktober 2010)

also ich schlag mal 13.00 Uhr am Weißen Stein vor.


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

da könnte ich auch!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Oktober 2010)

Tach zusammen:

als heimlich Mitleser stell ich mich hiermit mal verspätet vor:

ich heisse offiziel Carsten, bin spätberufener MTBler aus Dülken und hab die meissten Reigy Tours durch, am liebsten die Greentubes.
Die kann man auch noch leicht würzen durch einen kleinen Abstecher in den Nordwald, , ein paar HM und Abfahrtsmöglichkeit über Treppen.

Was die Sonntagstour ab weissem Stein angeht, klingt nicht uninteressant.
Da ich dann morgen doch nicht arbeiten muss, könnt ihr mir ein paar Eckdaten geben, wie lang und wie schnell ihr fahren wollt?

Da ich fast immer alleine fahre, kann ich meine Kompatibilität nicht einschätzen, würds aber gerne mal probieren.


----------



## Olli.K (30. Oktober 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da könnte ich auch!



Sonntag oder Montag???


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

@Olli : Montag habe ich keine Zeit, also Sonntag 


@Spazierenfahrer: Tourlänge ca 40km, Tempo ist zur Zeit eher gemütlich! 
Kannst gerne mitfahren, wir beißen nicht!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Oktober 2010)

Klingt gut,

melde mich hiermit an.

1300 Sonntag am weissen Stein( Wo genau?)

Ausflugslokal oder Cafe auf der Ecke?

Und was das Beissen angeht- Ich schon. Aber nur im Notfall


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Oktober 2010)

Super,

wir treffen uns am Parkplatz, vor der Schranke, da wir mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke, bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (30. Oktober 2010)

Könnte sein, dass wir euch treffen. Wir wollen morgen den NRM 2.0 (Niederrhein-Marathon 2.0) fahren. Haltet mal Ausschau!


----------



## mountain 31 (31. Oktober 2010)

Halsschmerzen und Regen sind für nichts! Ich bin leider draußen !


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

bei dem Wetter sage ich auch ab!


----------



## Olli.K (31. Oktober 2010)

Dann werde ich mal mein Fahrrad putzen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (31. Oktober 2010)

Mal gut, dass ich hier nochmal reingeschaut hab.

Dann also doch wieder SÜHÖ und Teile Greentubes.

Und Fahrrad putzen dann lieber hinterher. Aber nur vielleicht, wahrscheinlich muss es sich wieder selbst reinigen durch abbbröckeln.

Vielleicht ein neuer Versuch am Mittwoch, gern auch in die Dunkelheit hinein?
Dunkelheit ist eh nur die Abwesenheit der richtigen Lampe


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (31. Oktober 2010)

Morgen ist Feiertag und das Wetter soll wieder besser werden. Ich würde gern ab WS z.B. mal wieder die Strecke der CTF Reuver, die übrigens am 14.11. wieder stattfindet, fahren.

Also setze ich den Termin mal mal 
am 1.11. 13 Uhr, Weißer Stein 
(Parkplatz auf deutscher Seite)


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Oktober 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Mal gut, dass ich hier nochmal reingeschaut hab.
> 
> Dann also doch wieder SÜHÖ und Teile Greentubes.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

am Mittwoch fahren wir eigentlich immer eine Runde.(einzigste Wochentag an dem ich Zeit habe)                      

Start ist um 18:00 Uhr in Wachtendonk. Treffpunkt mit Mitfahrern die aus der Richtung Viersen kommen, ist die Jugendherberge Hinsbeck, um 18:39 Uhr. Lampen haben wir auch ein oder zwei, die für ein wenig Licht sorgen!

Wegen morgen muss ich noch schauen.


----------



## hurschi (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

nach einer kleinen Ausszeit aus diversen Gründen bin ich dann am Mittwoch hoffentlich auch wieder voll einsatzbereit 

Grüße
René


----------



## mountain 31 (31. Oktober 2010)

So! jetzt gehts: Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die jungen Eltern und alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (31. Oktober 2010)

Für morgen geht nix, bin Arbeiten.

Mittwoch klingt gut.

Nur erklär mir bitte mal, warum ausgerechnet 18.39 Uhr?
Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das schon ne ganze Weile.


----------



## super Jost (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen

von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Anja und Guido,ich hoffe da kommen noch viele nach.

Gruß Jost 

http://www.bikefreunde-niederrhein-oetztal.de/


----------



## Pap (31. Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die junge Familie
Da reist der Nachwuchs fürs Biken ja nicht ab.
Gruß Pap





http://www.bikefreunde-niederrhein-oetztal.de


----------



## anne waffel (31. Oktober 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Morgen ist Feiertag und das Wetter soll wieder besser werden. Ich würde gern ab WS z.B. mal wieder die Strecke der CTF Reuver, die übrigens am 14.11. wieder stattfindet, fahren.
> 
> Also setze ich den Termin mal mal
> am 1.11. 13 Uhr, Weißer Stein
> (Parkplatz auf deutscher Seite)



Hallöchen, Anne Waffel und Schwarzwild sind dabei. 13h an der Schranke, weißer Stein.

Anne...Sonnenmilch


----------



## Gudyo (1. November 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Für morgen geht nix, bin Arbeiten.
> 
> Mittwoch klingt gut.
> 
> ...



Tja , das is ein "Insider". Eigentlich ist der Treffpunkt 18.45 aber jemand hat  mal behauptet das er für die Strecke von Süchteln bis zur JH niemals mehr als 39 Minuten braucht.
Bin Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am PP Süchtelner Höhe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

hoffentlich spielt das Wetter Mittwoch mit, nicht so nebelig wie gestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (1. November 2010)

Da landet ein UFO


----------



## mountainmuffins (1. November 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche,
bin für Mittwoch schon anderweitig verplant. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=197988&stc=1&d=1288646487


----------



## LamBacher (1. November 2010)

@Mountainmuffin, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.

Würde Mittwoch 18:39 gerne mitfahren. Also ab der Jugendherberge Hinzbeck. 

Ich wollte mit dem Zug bis Viersen-Boisen fahren und von da aus mit dem Fahrrad weiter. Ich hoffe ich finde den Weg!

Gruß LamBacher


----------



## toxiracer (2. November 2010)

Ooops,
hab´da wohl was verpennt.
Die besten Glückwünsche an die jungen Eltern.

Grüße aus Kempen   

Stefan


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. November 2010)

Auch von  mir ausser Renovierzone mal beste Glückwünsche


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

leider muss ich für morgen absagen!!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. November 2010)

Na denn,

1800 Uhr PP Süchtelner Höhe.

Muss mal wieder blöd fragen( aber das kann ich gut;-) )

das ist doch der grosse Parkplatz Nähe Sportplatz/ Irmgardiskapelle?

[email protected] Lambacher:
Falls du Boisheim meinst, fahr doch bis Viersen/ Dülken, ab Bahnhof fahren wir dann zusammen zum PP.


----------



## Olli.K (2. November 2010)

Dann komme ich auch zum PP SH.
Können dan da bisschen Fahren.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. November 2010)

Alles klar.

hab den Lampenakku gerade noch mal ans Ladegerät gehängt, jetzt gilts.

Bis morgen Abend, ich freu mich!


----------



## LamBacher (2. November 2010)

@Spazierenfahrer. Super, um wie viel Uhr am Bahnhof Dülken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. November 2010)

Vom Bahnhof zu den Höhen brauchts nicht mehr als 20min mit Reserven.

Wenn dein Zug also um 17.39 einlaufen würde, wärs perfekt.


----------



## Olli.K (3. November 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Dann komme ich auch zum PP SH.
> Können dan da bisschen Fahren.


Sorry, kann doch nicht.


----------



## hurschi (3. November 2010)

Also erstmal @mountainmuffins

Glückwunsch und alles Gute wünsche ich euch! Habt uhr sehr gut hin bekommen, könnt ihr stolz drauf sein.


*@ALL*

versuche das hier noch mal zusammen zu fassen. . . 

Da unsere Wachtendonker ausfallen werden sich alle spätestens an den SüHö PP (am Sportplaz ist richtig) treffen, und zwar um 1800 !?

Es werden mehrere ab Bahnhof Dülken fahren - wenn der Zug pünktlich um 17:39 dort eintrifft !?
Dann werde ich mich ab dort anschließen und frühzeitig in Viersen los fahren. Oder will noch jemand ab Viersen mitfahren, dann auch gerne ab Bahnhof oder sonstigen Treffpunkt?

Also werden heute dann wohl 

Gudyo
LamBacher
Spazierenfahrer
meine Wenigkeit
mitfahren !?

Also dann, sofern der Wettergott will dann spätestens ab 17:39 Bhf Dülken.

Grüße
René


----------



## LamBacher (3. November 2010)

@ Spazierenfahren, bin um 17:37 in Dülken. Werde dann nach einem Breitreifen-Fahrer ausschau halten.

Gruß LamBacher


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. November 2010)

Da hat die Bundesbahn endlich mal was richtig gemacht, der Zug fährt exakt passend.

Breitreifen?

eigentlich wollt ich das Leichthardtail nehmen, damit mein Konditionsnachteil nicht so auffällt.

Andererseits, im dunkeln schluckt das Fully ja noch Sachen, die man zu spät gesehen hat.

Ick weys et nit

Nun, denn ich werds mal auswürfeln.

Man sieht sich


----------



## LamBacher (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe in MG am Bahnhof verpeilt, dass die RE13 von Gleis 5 fährt entgegen dem Fahrplan. Auf dem steht nämlich Gleis 7.(Sch.... )
Man sollte auch immer die roten Schilder lesen! Denn, warum sollte man davon ausgehen das DB Zugfahrplane richtig sind. 

War dann erst einen Zug später (17:45) in Viersen Dülken.

Leider wart Ihr schon Weg.

Ich hoffe Ihr seid nicht sauer. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes mal.  (Dann schicke ich auf jeden Fall jemanden meine Handynummer, um ganz sicher zu gehen.)

Gruß 
LamBacher


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. November 2010)

Sch...ade!

Den Zug hab ich im Wegfahren noch gehört.

Aber leider hab ich den Zeitbedarf zu den SÜHÖ doch arg optimistisch eingeschätzt.
Deswegen hatte ich da schon Kette rechts

Hätte ich da gewusst, dass die anderen (bestehend aus Hurschi) auch zu spät an den SÜHÖ waren, naja wennste/ hättste usw.

Nächsten Mittwoch machen wirs besser.

Wenn dein Zug auch durch Viersen fährt, können wir direkt ab Bahnhof Viersen fahren oder sonst irgendwie.

Jedenfalls wars sehr nett, warm, trocken( bis auf meinen Abroller in den Spurrillen ) und hat viel Spass gemacht.

Von mir aus machen wir das jetzt öfter.


----------



## hurschi (4. November 2010)

Jo,

fand es auch sehr spaßig! Zumindest einer ist noch gekommen. Was ist mit dir gewesen, Friedhelm? 

Freu mich schon auf die nächste(n) Runde(n). Bin noch auf der Suche nach ner Tour am WE, egal ob Sa. oder So. wenn das Wetter mitspielt! Wichtig ist mir nur das gefahren wird, wann und wo ist mir schnuppe 

Grüße
René


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. November 2010)

Moin Hurschi,

da sich meine Arbeitssituation verändert hat( Kurs abgesagt),

könnte ich das Angebot für Morgen modifizieren:

1. Abfahrt zu christlicher Zeit

2. ich fahre und nehme dich und Rad mit

3. wir fahren so lange an der Ahr, wie wir Bock haben

4. wir fahren zusammen wieder heim.

Wenn du Interesse hast ruf mich an, Tel >Nr ist auf deiner PN.

Das gilt  logischerweise auch für andere, die morgen Zeit und Bock haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (4. November 2010)

lampenmichel und meine wenigkeit haben sonntag 12.00 fixiert. aber noch keine Strecke. bis dahin sollte meine erkältung und mein husten verschwunden sein!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. November 2010)

Netter Versuch, da bin ich arbeiten. Wie auch alle anderen Wochenenden im November.

Unter der Woche bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## reigi (5. November 2010)

für alle, die es noch nicht gelesen haben. Es gibt eine neue Herausforderung in der Region. Den "Niederrhein-Marathon 2.0". Viel Spaß.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. November 2010)

Oh Mann, da habt ich euch ja ganz schön die Kugel gegeben!



Jedenfalls sieht der Track interessant aus, den werd ich demnächst 
(in kleinen Happen) ausprobieren.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. November 2010)

Hallo,

morgen 12:00 Uhr in HB an der JH!

Falls es nicht Dauer regnet!

Mal schauen wie es im Wald ausschaut!

@Reigi: Respekt!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. November 2010)

Im Wald siehts wohl eher nach Schlammreifen aus!

Wünsche euch viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (7. November 2010)

12.03 Uhr. Viel früher ist wirklich nicht drin!


----------



## Gudyo (7. November 2010)

Hab nix geschrieben zu heute weil mein Rad in der Rep ist und eigentlich gestern hätte fertig werden sollen. Eigentlich! Bei dem Modder komm ich mit meinem ATB nicht wirklich vorwärts also viel Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (7. November 2010)

Wir waren gestern bzw. heute Nacht auf einer lange dauernden Geburtstagsfeier und strecken leider erst jetzt gerade unsere müden Knochen aus dem Bett. Bis 12:03 Uhr in Hinsbeck dürfte nicht mehr zu schaffen sein, aber eine Stunde später dürften auch wir die JH erreicht haben.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. November 2010)

Servus,,

mal die Mittwochs Runde auf Donnerstag verschiebe.............


----------



## hurschi (8. November 2010)

Tach,  fährt trotzdem jemand am Mittwoch mit?   Spazierenfahrer oder LamBacher ?    Grüße René


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. November 2010)

Mittwoch ist fixiert!

Wenn jetzt noch der Lambacher kommt, könnte man sich ja am Bahnhof Viersen treffen.

Schlage hiermit nochmal TelefonnummernTausch mit PN vor, um so ärgerlichen Sachen wie Zugvertauschen und dann um 2min verpassen einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Das war schon ziemlich schade.


----------



## Olli.K (8. November 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Servus,,
> 
> mal die Mittwochs Runde auf Donnerstag verschiebe.............


Das ist gut, Mittwoch kann ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Kostka (8. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Michael hat mir den Link zu dem Forum gegeben. Gestern bin ich das erste Mal mitgefahren und das hat echt Spass gemacht ( die Waschmaschine hat sich auch gefreut). Ich hoffe, dass einige am nächsten Samstag mitfahren.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Olli.K (8. November 2010)

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich am Donnersteg auch nicht kann.
St.Martin sei Dank.


----------



## LamBacher (8. November 2010)

Hallo,

Mittwoch bin ich dabei. (Uhrzeit:? Ort: Viersen HBF)

@Spatzierenfahren, habe dir über PN meine Nummer gesendet.

Gruß LamBacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. November 2010)

So der Hurschi da nicht andere Pläne hat, sag ich mal " der gleiche Zug wie letztes Mal " der müsste so 1730 in Vie sein oder?

Treffpunkt am besten Bahnhof Kiosk, bin nämlich schwerer Kaffeeholiker


----------



## LamBacher (9. November 2010)

Geht klar

LamBacher


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. November 2010)

So machen wir das.


----------



## hurschi (10. November 2010)

OK,

1730 Bhf Viersen - Kiosk - KaffeeStand  - wir sehen uns. 
Mobilnummer kommt . . . .

GreeTz
Hurschi

PS: Hoffe doch das Do, dann auch noch steht !?


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. November 2010)

hurschi schrieb:


> OK,
> 
> 1730 Bhf Viersen - Kiosk - KaffeeStand  - wir sehen uns.
> Mobilnummer kommt . . . .
> ...



Ja, bei mir schon.


----------



## LamBacher (11. November 2010)

hallo

war eine nette Runde gestern Abend,
habe mir aber doch eine Erkältung abgegriffen.

Bis nächste Woche,

LamBacher

(Wenn ich dann wieder fit bin.)


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. November 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit Samstag so gegen 11:00 Uhr aus?

Jemand dabei??

Falls das Wetter besser ist als zur Zeit


----------



## hurschi (11. November 2010)

Hi,

Samstag kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber was ist mit Heute?
Zu Nass?

Grüße
René


----------



## xRalfx (11. November 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Samstag so gegen 11:00 Uhr aus?
> 
> ...



Hi....,
Samstag wäre ich dabei......
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (11. November 2010)

Treffen wir uns wieder an der JH?

LG

Matthias


----------



## mountain 31 (11. November 2010)

Wetteronline sagt: Sonntag sehr viel Regen und Samstag noch ein bischen mehr!


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. November 2010)

Hi,

11:00 Uhr an der Niers Brücke und 11:30 Uhr an der Jugendherberge??

Ja, falls das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. November 2010)

Na dann viel Spass am Samstag, 

mache hiermit die Meldeliste auf für nächsten Mittwoch:

1. Spazierenfahrer

wann, wo und was wäre noch zu klären


----------



## Gudyo (12. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
warte immer noch auf mein Bike aber bei dem Wetter bin ich auch nicht wirklich motiviert.
Für Mittwoch sag ich mal bedingt zu.
Friedhelm


----------



## Kostka (12. November 2010)

Bei dem Sauwetter habe ich auch nicht unbedingt die große Motivation.


Gruß 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (12. November 2010)

Ok,


schauen wir mal wie Mittwoch das Wetter ist!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. November 2010)

Wenn man Wetter-Online glauben kann, hörts Dienstag auf zu schiffen und der ganze Mittwoch wird trocken.

So gesehen könnte es klappen.


----------



## Pap (13. November 2010)

Wir sind dabei.
Craft Trans Germany 2011
01.06.-04.06.2011
Tim und Pap

http://www.bikefreunde-niederrhein-oetztal.de


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (14. November 2010)

Immerhin ist es jetzt unerwartet mild, geradezu warm geworden.
Wir nutzen dann mal das regenfreie Zeitfenster für eine halbwegs trockene Sonntagsrunde von MG Richtung Nettetaler Seengebiet. Allerdings stricly Aspalt oder Forstautobahn, keine Lust, aufgeweichte Trails kaputt zu fahren oder selber aufzuweichen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. November 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir war nichts mit "Regen freiem Fenster"....

Wie sieht es nun mit Mittwoch aus?

18:39 Uhr in Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge?

Starte gegen 18:00 Uhr ab WD.


----------



## Olli.K (14. November 2010)

Bin 18Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## xRalfx (14. November 2010)

Ich bin 18:39 Uhr in Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## hurschi (15. November 2010)

Will auch um 18:39 an HB JHB sein!

Wenn Spazierenfahrer Lust hat, gerne um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Süchtelner Höhen und von dort aus dann gemeinsam Richtung Hinsbeck!? Vielleicht ist Friedhelms Bike dann auch wieder i.O. - würde mich freuen mal wieder mal mit ihm zu fahren. Apropos Friedhelm, ist dein Licht wieder instandgesetzt? Habe nun auch endlich nen Halogenstrahler . . . 

Grüße
René


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. November 2010)

Können wir mal probieren.

Was ist mit dir, Lambacher?


----------



## JulianK (15. November 2010)

hurschi schrieb:


> Will auch um 18:39 an HB JHB sein!
> 
> Wenn Spazierenfahrer Lust hat, gerne um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Süchtelner Höhen und von dort aus dann gemeinsam Richtung Hinsbeck!? Vielleicht ist Friedhelms Bike dann auch wieder i.O. - würde mich freuen mal wieder mal mit ihm zu fahren. Apropos Friedhelm, ist dein Licht wieder instandgesetzt? Habe nun auch endlich nen Halogenstrahler . . .
> 
> ...



Hallo,

an welchem Parkplatz meinst du? Dort wo ne Unterführung unter einer Straße langgeht?
Wäre eventuell auch dabei!

mfg. Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmuffins (16. November 2010)

Bin ab Wachtendonk/ Wankum dabei.
Gruß Guido


----------



## LamBacher (16. November 2010)

Meine Erkältung ist noch nicht ausgeklungen und meine Lunge streikt.

Muss leider passen.

Gruß LamBacher


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. November 2010)

Schade Lambacher!

Julian, der Parkplatz ist in der Nähe der BAB Abfahrt A61/ Süchteln/Dülken
mit mehreren Sportplätzen, in der Nähe ist die Irmgardis Kapelle und auch eine Unterführung.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irmgardiskapelle.

So wies aussieht, treffen wir uns dort um 1800 Uhr.

Übrigens, wo genau ist der Treffpunkt an der JH?


----------



## JulianK (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

ah ok, ich weiß wo du meinst.

Wie ist dass, fahrt ihr dann auch nach der Tour wieder an dem Parkplatz vorbei?
Werde mal gucken ob ich noch einen Kumpel von mir überreden kann.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. November 2010)

Nabend,

gegenüber der Jugendherberge, an der Wanderkarte vom Parkplatz.

Na da wird es morgen wohl hell im Wald!!


----------



## JulianK (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

noch ne Frage :

Wie lange soll die Tour ca. dauern und wie viele KM strebt ihr an zu fahren?

Andere Fragen: s.o.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (17. November 2010)

Bin raus, mein Bike geht wieder aber meine Bandscheibe nicht. Komm einfach nicht in die Gänge. Vom Parkplatz sind´s ziemlich genau 13 km bis Hins. Dann kommts drauf an was ihr fahrt, sind nochmal so um die 20 + Rückfahrt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (17. November 2010)

Hallo unbekannterweise ( mehr oder weniger ),

ich würde mich gerne heute mal mit einklicken und komme einfach mal zur JH.

Wenn Guido oder Michael mitfahren, können wir ja ab Wankum zusammen fahren.

Gruss


----------



## hurschi (17. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Parkplatz in Süchteln ist GEGENÜBER der Mülldeponie-Einfahrt. Der ist wirklich riesig. Der kleinere Parkplatz an der Unterführung ist nicht gemeint, da passen meines Wissens nach gerade mal 5 - 10 Autos drauf . . . 
schaut einfach hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.279505%2C6.35242&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl


 


Ich kenne den Treffpunkt in Hinsbeck, daher wird das schon passen. Ansonsten hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.341454,6.278906&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl


 

Wir fahren alle gemeinsamm wieder auf dem Rückweg in Süchteln vorbei, ich denke das ich mit dem Auto dorthin kommen werde! Mir reicht das dann bis Hinsbeck, die Tour und zurück.

Das wird insgesammt so ne Strecke von 35 - 40 km. Allerdings gut fahrbar, keiner wird alleine gelassen, also keine Angst! Die Strecke von Süchteln nach Hinsbeck sollten schon gut 12 km sein. Von der Zeit her würde ich vermuten das wir gegen 21:30 Uhr (+/- 30min.) wieder in Süchteln sein werden!?   

Dann hoffe ich mal das es bei den Teilnehmern bleibt, dann sind wir diesmal ja ne richtig große Truppe - da freu ich mich doch !!!

Und Spazierenfahrer, bring dein Navi mit, damit wir auch ohne Friedhelm in Hinsbeck ankommen, wobei ich vorschlagen würde bis Hinsbeck nicht gaaaanz so viele Trails zu fahren, sonst sind wir schon platt bevor wir dort ankommen, wir haben die Anstrengung ja schon die Tage erfahren bei dem Matsch . . .

Viele Grüße und bis später,
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (17. November 2010)

wo geht`s denn heute lang ?


----------



## JulianK (17. November 2010)

@hurschi

Danke, jetzt ist man ja voll informiert. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Finnwulf (17. November 2010)

würde mich für heut abend auch noch gerne einklinken, hab mein rad endlich fertig gebastelt. 

kann ich ohne federgabel mit euch mithalten?

wäre, wenn´s ok ist, auch um 18.00 in süchteln am parkplatz.

bin dann der große, ganz in schwarz, mit nem schwarzen 29er.

mfg, sebastian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (17. November 2010)

Und Spazierenfahrer, bring dein Navi mit, damit wir auch ohne Friedhelm in Hinsbeck ankommen, wobei ich vorschlagen würde bis Hinsbeck nicht gaaaanz so viele Trails zu fahren, sonst sind wir schon platt bevor wir dort ankommen, wir haben die Anstrengung ja schon die Tage erfahren bei dem Matsch . . .


Und ich hatte heute Vollservice gebucht!

Soll ich etwa wieder (ver)franzen?

Scherz beiseite, wird erledigt.
Habe gerade ne einfachere Route nach Hinsbeck geplant, um vorzeitige Erschöpfung zu vermeiden.

Wir können ja mal auf dem Rückweg schauen, ob ich dann noch schnaufen kann.

Somit ist also bis Hinsbeck alles Starrbike Tauglich, der Rest kann mit Getränken geregelt werden.
Ausserdem tut ihr Rigidbiker immer so harmlos und unsereiner kommt mit´m Enduro kaum hinterher


----------



## Finnwulf (17. November 2010)

naja, das wird sich nachher dann wohl zeigen. training fiel bei mir dieses saison mangels material ziemlich flach...


----------



## Kizou (18. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich als " Anti-Nightrider " muss sagen, dass es mir gestern wirklich Spass gemacht hat und es bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal gewesen ist.

Ich hoffe, es sind Alle heil zu Hause angekommen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurschi (18. November 2010)

Ja Moin auch,

habe Julian um 21:50 in Süchteln richtung Heimat entlassen, sind gemütlich zurück gefahren.

Hat einer mal ne Gesammteinschätzung der  KM-Leistung von gestern?

Wenn jemand was für Freitag vormittag geplant hat würde ich mich gerne anschließen, aber nicht vor 10 Uhr 

GreeTz
René


----------



## Kizou (18. November 2010)

also ich hatte ca. 47km auf Tacho !


----------



## Finnwulf (18. November 2010)

auch wenn ich nur bis hinsbeck gekommen bin, war auch die anfahrt schon echt schön gewählt. hoffe, dass ich nächsten mittwoch wieder dabei sein kann, hat echt spaß gemacht. werde dir dann auch das kettenschloß mitbringen, das ich dir schulde, rene.

mfg, sebastian


----------



## JulianK (18. November 2010)

Hallo,

bin auch gut nach Hause gekommen. 

Nächstes mal ein wenig besser drauf vorbereiten. 

Weiß einer warum gerstern Abend das Forum wieder nicht erreichbar war?

mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. November 2010)

Finnwulf, behalts in Reserve, war´n gebrauchtes!

Julian, keine Ahnung, hängt vielleicht mit dem Serverumzug zusammen.
Danke für den Versuch!

Für mich 63 Km 485 HM( nach Garmin, bestimmt zu hoch)

War übrigens ne gute Idee, den Dornbuschtrail auf dem Hinweg auszulassen.
Mich hats auf dem Rückweg dann doch noch geritten, bin über den Höhenzug zurück. Dornbusch war sehr! sudelig, hat nicht richtig Spass gemacht.

Hurschi, 800er Akkus neu, einmal geladen haben gerade drei Stunden gehalten, ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr.

Freitag, was ist da geplant?


----------



## JulianK (18. November 2010)

Hallo,

jemand Lust am Wochenende (Samstag oder Sonntag) in den Süchtelner Höhen zu fahren?
Hab wieder Blut geleckt!! 
Dafür dass ich Gestern so im Arsch war, merk ich heute nichts. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Kostka (18. November 2010)

JulianK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand Lust am Wochenende (Samstag oder Sonntag) in den Süchtelner Höhen zu fahren?
> Hab wieder Blut geleckt!!
> ...


 

Hallo Julian,

ich würde gerne am Samstag eine Runde fahren. Wir könnten uns an Hinsbecker Höhen treffen. Ist 11:00 Uhr ok?

LG

Matthias


----------



## JulianK (18. November 2010)

Hallo,

alleine finde ich da nicht hin. Aber habe eh Bock, in den Süchtelner Höhen die Trails unsicher zu machen. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. November 2010)

Bis jetzt hab ich am W E noch anderweitige Pläne.

Sollte sich das noch ändern, werd ich mich einfach dranhängen.



An den Guide von Mittwoch:

ich hab mir den Track von Mittwoch mal genauer angesehen und würde gerne die Kritik vom Mitwoch wieder zurückziehen. 
Ich denke, dass aus der Landschaft das beste rausgeholt wurde!
Bitte entschuldige meine grosse Klappe 

Wär beim nächsten Mal gerne wieder mitdabei.


----------



## hurschi (19. November 2010)

Bin doch leider erst ab Mo. wieder einsatzbereit. Aber dann mit den heute eingetroffenen Fat Alberts ,neuen Schläuchen und hoffentlich wieder nem Tacho . . . will ja wissen was so an KM rum gekommen ist 

@Finnwulf
Das Kettenschloß war wie oben schon zu lesen vom C: (Spazierenfahrer) - aber das mit den Namen kommt dann mit der Zeit 

@JulianK
Bei mir funzte das Forum bisher immer ganz gut, nur am Do. Morgen war es "down". . . 

GreeTz und bis spätestens Mittwoch (hoffe ich doch),

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (19. November 2010)

Hallo Julian,

dann fahren wir eben über die Süchtelner Höhen. Treffen wir und um 11:00 am Hochen Busch, vor dem Eingang zum Fussballstadion?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. November 2010)

Mein Date hat mich versetzt, hat zuviel Arbeit.

1100 am Eingang Fussball Stadion oder 1030 Mokka, nach belieben


----------



## Kostka (19. November 2010)

Bin um 11:00 am Fußballstadion.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2010)

Hallo,

habe morgen doch Zeit und würde mich der Runde anschließen!

@ Kostka: sollen wir uns um 10:10 Uhr in Oedt an der Holzbrücke treffen?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. November 2010)

Na, da sammelt sich ja schon wieder ne ziemliche Gruppe zusammen.
Das dürfte nett werden.

Bis denne


----------



## Kostka (19. November 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe morgen doch Zeit und würde mich der Runde anschließen!
> 
> @ Kostka: sollen wir uns um 10:10 Uhr in Oedt an der Holzbrücke treffen?


 

Hallo Michael,

ich könnte um ca. 10:20 Uhr da sein. Ist das ok?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2010)

Ja klar!


----------



## Kostka (19. November 2010)

Ok dann bis Morgen

LG


----------



## JulianK (20. November 2010)

Naa super! Jetzt muss ich nachher arbeiten. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. 



mfg. Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (20. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,ich habe mal eine Frage,nehmt ihr auch Anfänger (fahre ca. 1/2 Jahr) mit, oder sind die Stecken zu anspruchsvoll? Ich fahre ca. 100-150 km die Woche in Süchteln und Hinsbeck, bin ende 30 und immer sportlich aktiv gewesen.Bin es nun Leid nur alleine zu fahren.Da ich aus Grefrath komme würde sich eure Truppe anbieten.

MfG

Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (20. November 2010)

Hi Olli! Ich komm aus Dülken und möchte morgen fahren. Wenn du oder irgendeiner Lust haben, hier Posten!


----------



## Olli.P. (20. November 2010)

Hi, wäre gerne dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (20. November 2010)

150 km hört sich ja schon wacker an.  Wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin mach nen Vorschlag wo man sich trifft. Wollte so gegen 11.30 in dülken.


----------



## Olli.P. (20. November 2010)

Hehe, 150 km sagt nix über die schnelligkeit. Was hälts du von 12 Uhr am Parkplatz oben in Süchteln?

MfG

Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (20. November 2010)

O.k. 12.00uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (20. November 2010)

Super, freue mich.

MfG

Olli


----------



## JulianK (20. November 2010)

Hallo,

wo wollt ihr fahren? Süchtelner Höhen?

Wenn man wetter.com trauen kann, dann ist es morgen trocken. Das würde bedeuten, ich fahr auf jeden Fall in die Süchtelner Höhen. 
Ob alleine oder mit anderen.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (21. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kaum läßt man euch aus den Augen schon hagelt es Leute^^. Ich war Freitag in der Röhre und hab einen leichte Bandscheibenvorfall, hoffe das die das nochmal mit physikalischer Therapie in den Griff bekommen. Auf die Frage was mit MTB fahren ist hat mich der Arzt völlig verständnislos angeschaut und gefragt ob ich mit aller Gewalt in die Neurochirurgie will. Will heissen im Moment nur Waldautobahn und Radwege wen der Rücken es zulässt. Freue mich denoch ehrlich das die hiesige Com wieder mal wächst.
Viel Spass und hoffentlich bis bald
Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

@Friedel: da wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung / Genesung.


----------



## mountain 31 (21. November 2010)

schöne runde mit dem Olli und dem aufgelesenen Thomas gedreht und die rote Winterpokallaterne abgegeben.
leider bin ich nächste woche wieder beruflich unterwegs sodaß der mittwoch wieder nicht klappt.

@friedel: Gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Olli.P. (21. November 2010)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, es hat mir viel spass gemacht-leider kann ich Mittwochs auch nicht da ich Beruflich auch unterwegs bin.Werde aber sicher am WE wieder dabei sein (wenn ihr mich mitnehmt) Danke dir noch einmal für den schönen Vormittag bei Top Wetter.


@Friedel: auch von mir unbekannterweise eine gute Besserung.
MfG

Olli


----------



## tom620 (21. November 2010)

Hi! Heute erstemal in Süchteln gewesen und direkt ne super Runde mit Mountain 31 und Olli gedreht. Danke, war echt cool  
Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## JulianK (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

habt ihr mich vielleicht gesehen, bzw. ich euch?


mfg. Julian


----------



## mountain 31 (21. November 2010)

JulianK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt ihr mich vielleicht gesehen, bzw. ich euch?
> 
> ...



haben noch bis kurz nach 12 gewartet, wußten aber nicht wirklich ob du kommst oder nicht.

wir haben sogar recht viele Biker getroffen aber du warst wirklich nicht dabei  gerne beim nächsten mal


----------



## Finnwulf (22. November 2010)

so, bike ist wieder fit, schaltauge hat mi-tech mir aus kulanz kostenlos neu geschickt, neue kette (ein glied länger) ist drauf, alles läuft bestens.

wie siehts aus mit mittwoch? wäre gerne wieder dabei, in der hoffnung, dass diesmal endlich alles hält und ich die ganze runde mitfahren kann.

mfg,
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde Mittwoch nicht dabei sein.

Tretlager komplett locker und ich hab dafür nicht den passenden Schlüssel. D.h. muss es zum Händler bringen.

Naja, wünsche euch viel Spaß.



mfg. Julian


----------



## Finnwulf (22. November 2010)

@ julian: was hast du denn für ein lager? evtl. hab icih nen passenden hier im werkzeugkoffer, falls du es nach düken schaffst...


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke mal Treffpunkt Mittwoch wie gehabt, Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge um 18:39 Uhr!


----------



## JulianK (22. November 2010)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> @ julian: was hast du denn für ein lager? evtl. hab icih nen passenden hier im werkzeugkoffer, falls du es nach düken schaffst...




Pffff, ist ein innenliegendes Shimano, müsste eigentlich Vierkant sein. Edit: Hab mich grad beim schreiben slbst darüber erschrocken und bin lieber nochmal gucken gegangen. Ist doch Octalink. 
Hab aber auch erst dieses Wochenende einen Kubelabzieher bestellt, und der ist noch nicht da.

Aber ich lass es lieber beim Händler machen, wenn es doch nicht locker ist, sondern Spiel hat, kann der mir auf Kulanz direkt ein neues einbauen. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Finnwulf (23. November 2010)

alles klar, werde dann versuchen gegen halb sieben in hinsbeck zu sein. 
bin ich der einzge, der von dülken/ süchteln/ viersen aus fährt??


----------



## xRalfx (23. November 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke mal Treffpunkt Mittwoch wie gehabt, Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge um 18:39 Uhr!




bin dabei.......Gruß Ralf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. November 2010)

Nö Finnwulf, bist du wohl nicht.

Will auch!

Deshalb macht wohl ein Treffpunkt in Dülken Sinn, oddrrrr?


----------



## Finnwulf (23. November 2010)

ja super, von mir aus gern. wann und wo?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. November 2010)

Wie wärs mit der Aral an der Brabanter Strasse ( Kaffee!!)

1745 Uhr Dann haben wir etwas Zeit nach Hinsbeck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (24. November 2010)

klingt gut, bis heut abend dann.


----------



## hurschi (24. November 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

dann werde ich auch möglichst um 17:45  Uhr am oben genannten Treffpunkt sein.

Bis später dann.

VG,
René


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. November 2010)

OK Hurschi,
die Terminierung 1745 hat mehrere Vorteile:

Ich hab Zeit für meinen Kaffee, 
wir stehen trocken und warm,
und ich werd nicht sofort nervös, wenn einer 2 Minuten später kommt.


----------



## Finnwulf (24. November 2010)

na klasse, muss doch leider kurzfristig absagen. geht heut leider echt nicht. hoffentlich nächste woche.

mfg, sebastian


----------



## Kostka (25. November 2010)

Mion allerseits,

ist jemand am Samstag dabei?

LG

Matthias


----------



## hurschi (25. November 2010)

Sorry,

aber ich bin erstmal draußen. Habe eben mein Rad zum Händler gebracht, weil meine hintere Bremse ja gestern ihren Geist aufgegeben hat . . . damit melde ich mich auch schon mal für den nächsten Mittwoch ab, sofern er es nicht bis Dienstag gefixt hat.

Dafür habe ich dann auch gleich mal ein Erhöhung für den Lenker Bestellt und dann auch gleich das Ersatz-Schaltauge, der sollte das ja nun besorgen können. . .

Wollte selber nach der Bremse schauen, aber wofür habe ich noch Garantie!? Da lasse ich lieber mal den Fachmann ran 

Was ist eigentlich mit LamBacher . . .!?

Also bis die Tage.

GreeTz,
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

mein Tretlager war ebenfalls defekt und nicht nur locker.
Habs auf Garantie gewechselt bekommen.  Bzw. ich habe ein besseres bekommen.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (25. November 2010)

Selber Moin,

Grüsse an die Fahrer der "Kettenseuchentour"

ich melde für Samstag ebenfalls Interresse an.

Kucken, ob ich das HT bis dahin repariert hab, Zeit ist gerade was knapp.

Wenn nicht, bin ich nur für ne schön langsame Tour mit schwerem Gerät, vielleicht SÜHÖ wie letzten Samstag?


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

leider habe ich Samstag Bereitschaft und die kommende Woche Spätschicht.

Da habe ich genug Zeit um die Kette zu wechseln und das Rad zu putzen


----------



## Kostka (25. November 2010)

Michael,

kannst Du mein Fahrrad direkt mitputzen?

Christian lass uns wie letzte Woche am hohen Busch treffen. Ist 11:00 Uhr ok? 

LG

Matthias


----------



## Olli.P. (26. November 2010)

Ich bin am Samstag Vormittag in Süchteln zur Schulbesichtigung für die Weiterführende Schule meiner Tochter im nächstem Schuljahr.
Wird zeitlich wohl nicht klappen, daher werde ich Sonntag früh ne Runde drehen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?

Im Moment hab ich echt sowas von keiner Lust!

Komm gerade von der Arbeit und hab genug von der Kälte.

Wahrscheinlich siehts morgen schon wieder anders aus.

Aber gemütlich, ab Stadion Hoher Busch ( wo wir uns getroffen haben) und erst um 1200 Uhr, wenns recht ist.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte morgen eine Runde drehen, jemand mit dem gleichen Gedanken?


----------



## Olli.P. (28. November 2010)

Ich wollte gleich ne Runde drehen....

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.K (29. November 2010)

Mittwoch Schneetour bei -6°?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. November 2010)

Charmante Idee  

Hätte schon Lust, allerdings ist mir die Mittwochstour nicht so gut bekommen.
Ich steh schon beruflich den ganzen Tag in der Kälte und meine Stirnhöhlen sind gerade unzufrieden mit mir.

Wahrscheinlich also nicht für mich.

Habt Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (30. November 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Mittwoch Schneetour bei -6°?



könnte ich mir vorstellen.....werde das Morgen entscheiden

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.K (30. November 2010)

Wenn jemand mitkommt, dann treffen am PP JH (Bitte frühzeitig bescheid geben),
ansonsten fahre ich von Pont aus Richtung Holland.


----------



## xRalfx (1. Dezember 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mitkommt, dann treffen am PP JH (Bitte frühzeitig bescheid geben),
> ansonsten fahre ich von Pont aus Richtung Holland.



würde heute  18:30 Uhr  HB....JH kommen.....
sollte jemand fahren bn ich da.....
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.K (1. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, ich war bisschen zu vorlaut.
War grade draußen, es sind gefüllte *-26°*.
Ich bleibe doch lieber im Warmen.


----------



## xRalfx (1. Dezember 2010)

macht nichts......LG


----------



## mountain 31 (2. Dezember 2010)

Morgen sn8w-Ride in den Sühös!?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

nun ist der ganze Schnee weg

Was für ein trostloses Wetter


----------



## westlicht (5. Dezember 2010)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun ist der ganze Schnee weg
> 
> Was für ein trostloses Wetter



... gestern war klasse, bin von Waldniel aus gen Meinweg und Rothenbach Trail unterwegs gewesen. Toller winterlicher Ausflug durch Schnee und Eis. Wetter soll ja wieder kälter werden, vielleicht finden sich ja am kommenden WoE ein paar Unentwegte für eine ähnliche Aktion?

Bernd


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Wochenende Sonntag heisst, melde ich mich mal unter Vorbehalt.

Lust hätte ich schon, Husten ist auch fast weg.

Muss nur noch nen Blöden finden, der Zeit und Lust hat, mein Radel soweit sauber zu machen, dass man mal den Umwerfer neu einstellen und nen Mud Flap montieren kann.

Auf Kettenseuche hab ich jedenfalls keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi...,

fährt Morgen jemand........

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Dezember 2010)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi...,
> 
> fährt Morgen jemand........
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hallo,

ich glaube der Spazierenfahrer hat mir seinen Husten vermacht

Daher werde ich wohl morgen nicht, oder nur eine kleine Runde drehen.

Fürs WE schaue ich mal.


----------



## hurschi (8. Dezember 2010)

Hätte auch Interesse an ner Runde, zumindest bei ner kleinen bin ich dabei!

Schaue dann morgen noch mal rein!

Grüße
René


----------



## xRalfx (8. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre auf der Rolle....
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.K (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht aufraffen, ich nehme es mir immer vor und lande doch wieder auf der Couch.
ICH WILL SOMMER.


----------



## mountain 31 (8. Dezember 2010)

Da ich heute weder wußte wann ich oder ob ich überhaupt fahren könnte habe ich mich allein auf den Weg gemacht!
Fazit: Lasst das sein!!!

Die Kombination: angetaut-drübergefroren-draufgeschneit ist Stellenweise unfahrbar.

dann noch alleine bei Minusgraden im Wald, naja .....als ich den Unsinn bemerkt habe (dafür mußte es mich erst 2mal hinhauen) bin ich sofort zurückgeeiert.

also von Eis habe ich definitiv genug, bin wieder dabei sobald es taut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

@ Wachtendonker:

Damit dass klar ist, ich hab meinen Husten noch 


Und was das Fahren angeht:

eigentlich wars für ne kurze Runde ganz schön, nur das Hinfallen nervt.

@ Mountain 31:

immer einmal mehr wie Du 

Ich rate aktuell ernsthaft von Klickis ab:

mein Kumpel ist nur einmal ( halb) gefallen und hat sich das Knie verdreht.
Mich hats dreimal richtig hingeschmiert und ich brauchte nur Schnee abklopfen. Mit Platformpedalen und Knieschützern allerdings
Und ja, er KANN besser fahren als ich.


----------



## mountain 31 (9. Dezember 2010)

Es taut!!!!!!! Samstag, Regen und bis zu 7 Grad, herrlich!

Vorschläge für Sonntag?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Dezember 2010)

Vorschläge nicht wirklich.

Aber Bock hätt ich schon.

Mal sehen was kommt, ich will fahren 

Edith sagt, das Wetter soll verhältnissmässig "wenig übel" werden. nur matschig und Saukalt, aber wenig Regen.

So ne Hinsbeck Tour wie die erste, wo ich dabei war, würde ich mir gefallen lassen.
Ob ich mit dem Rad anreise entscheide ich dann nach Tagesform.
Obwohl ich für solche Kurzstrecken ungern den Diesel ankurble.
Doch bevor ich garnicht radel.


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Dezember 2010)

ich war zwar nicht dabei als ihr in hinsbeck wart, aber mit Radelanreise und ein paar Trails und Wegen sollte ich auch hinbekommen.
ich mach mal den Vorschlag: Abfahrt Dülken 11.11 Uhr über die Sühös auf CTF-Wegen Richtung Hinsbeck, dann Tor 9 und Retour nach Viersen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Dezember 2010)

Klingt nicht so schlecht, bin vorsichtig optimistisch.

Ne kurze Suche hat nix gebracht, wer oder was ist TOR 9?


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Dezember 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Klingt nicht so schlecht, bin vorsichtig optimistisch.
> 
> Ne kurze Suche hat nix gebracht, wer oder was ist TOR 9?


Is  nen ehemaliges Militärgelände ..in der nähe von Kaldenkirchen (ca 3km  entfernt) Wenn mann vonne A40 rübber nach Kaldenkirchen fährt kommt man an der rechten Hand  dran vorbei 
Oder vertue ich mich da soooo @ Mountain  ?


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Dezember 2010)

Sorry! Tor 9 ist der ehemalige Militärflughafen Venloer Heide! Von hinsbeck aus über Waldtrails zu erreichen.


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schnell genug! Aber genau so ist es!


----------



## westlicht (10. Dezember 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Es taut!!!!!!! Samstag, Regen und bis zu 7 Grad, herrlich!
> 
> Vorschläge für Sonntag?



Es friert!!!!!!!! Die Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag -4°C, herrlich

Kann leider am Sonntag nicht mit dabei sein, habe aber am Montag Vormittag ein Zeitfenster zum Fahren. Wenn jemand zufällig Zeit und Lust hat - ich werde so gegen 8:00 ab Waldniel Richtung Dalheim/Meinweg unterwegs sein.

Euch ne schöne und sichere Tour am Sonntag!

Bernd


----------



## Olli.P. (10. Dezember 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> ich war zwar nicht dabei als ihr in hinsbeck wart, aber mit Radelanreise und ein paar Trails und Wegen sollte ich auch hinbekommen.
> ich mach mal den Vorschlag: Abfahrt Dülken 11.11 Uhr über die Sühös auf CTF-Wegen Richtung Hinsbeck, dann Tor 9 und Retour nach Viersen.


  Evtl. schliesse ich mich an, muss das noch mit meiner besseren hälfte klären

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (10. Dezember 2010)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Evtl. schliesse ich mich an, muss das noch mit meiner besseren hälfte klären
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Du sprichst mit deinem Fahrrad???


----------



## xRalfx (10. Dezember 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Es taut!!!!!!!
> Vorschläge für Sonntag?




ich wäre dabei........Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.P. (10. Dezember 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mit deinem Fahrrad???


Na klar, jeden Sonntag, macht doch jeder oder?

Olli


----------



## tom620 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich würde mich auch gern anschließen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

morgen bin ich raus........denke das ich gleich eine Runde drehe.


----------



## Kostka (11. Dezember 2010)

Morgen hätte ich schon Lust. Leder habe ich mir gestern beim Bowlingspielen einen Nerv eingeklemmt und kann meinen Hals nicht drehen . Wünsche Euch morgen viel Spass.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Dezember 2010)

OK bin Dabei.

Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, Sonntag 11.11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Süchtelner Höhen? ( Autobahnabfahrt Süchteln/ Irmgardiskapelle)

Scheint wieder ne grössere Truppe zu werden, könnte Spass machen

Danke für die Info zu Tor 9.

Wenn ich den Treffpunkt verpeilt habe, korrigiert mich, aber rechnet heute nicht mehr mit ner Antwort.
Ich kuck erst morgen früh wieder rein, werde aber auf jedenfall da sein, ausser´s gibt Krieg.

Westlicht, schau morgen noch mal rein, vielleicht komm ich Montag auch mit.


----------



## mountain 31 (12. Dezember 2010)

Sorry ich bin leider wieder draußen! Mich hat gestern mal wieder die Hexe angeschossen und wer das kennt weiß das ich damit nicht auf den Sattel komme. 
Wünsche euch ne schöne Tour!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt blick ich garnicht mehr durch!?

Na Ja, dann schau ich mal, wer um 11.11 an de SÜ HÖ auftaucht.


An alle( und niemand im speziellen):

Bei diesem Krankenstand, werden wir langsam zu alt für diesen Mist?
Sprachs und ging hustend ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (12. Dezember 2010)

leider bin ich nicht dabei......Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.P. (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss leider auch kurzfristig absagen, sry.
Aber allen eine schöne Tour.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

habe bis einschließlich Mittwoch frei. Fährt jemand morgen so gegen 12:00 Uhr mit?

Wer fährt Mittwoch Abend?


----------



## Olli.K (12. Dezember 2010)

Mittwoch, ich!


----------



## mountain 31 (12. Dezember 2010)

Habe Dienstag frei und wenn mein hexenschuß bis dahin verschwunden ist, werde ich auch fahren und mittwoch auch! Muß ja Punkte machen!


----------



## Koshhimself (12. Dezember 2010)

Tag auch.  Bin vor ein paar Minuten auf den Beitrag hier gestossen.Wohne zur Zeit in Dülken,ab dem 15.Januar in Süchteln.Wie siehts denn aus?Fahrt ihr regelmässig,auch bei dem Wetter?Wir kommen grade von einer kleinen Tour über die Höhen,temperaturtechnisch einwandfrei,weiss ja nicht ob ihr jetzt über den Winter auch fahrt.Würde mich gerne anschliessen.Allerdings fahre ich ein Scott Voltage FR,lange Marathons sind mit mir also nicht drin.Wenn ihr aber eher FR-technisch unterwegs seid,fahre ich gerne mal mit.
Bin eigentlich im mtb-forum.eu unterwegs,dort auch unter dem Namen Koshhimself.
Wie gesagt,Material ist da,habe ab nächste Woche einen neuen Helm,und alleine fahren ist doof.  Einfach mal Bescheid geben hier im Forum oder bei mtb-forum.eu.

Gruss,Markus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom620 (12. Dezember 2010)

Nabend zusammen!

War heute mit dem Spazierenfahrer auf ner klasse CC-Tour  rund um und durch die SüHö,s unterwegs. Der Boden war zwar stellenweise schon sehr rutschig aber wo ein Wille da ein Weg . Mir konnte man glaub ich zum schluss der Tour die ein oder andere Strapaze vom Gesicht ablesen
Nochmals Danke an den Guide

Gruß und schönes Restwochenende

@mountain 31:   dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## JulianK (12. Dezember 2010)

Koshhimself schrieb:


> Tag auch.  Bin vor ein paar Minuten auf den Beitrag hier gestossen.Wohne zur Zeit in Dülken,ab dem 15.Januar in Süchteln.Wie siehts denn aus?Fahrt ihr regelmässig,auch bei dem Wetter?Wir kommen grade von einer kleinen Tour über die Höhen,temperaturtechnisch einwandfrei,weiss ja nicht ob ihr jetzt über den Winter auch fahrt.Würde mich gerne anschliessen.Allerdings fahre ich ein Scott Voltage FR,lange Marathons sind mit mir also nicht drin.Wenn ihr aber eher FR-technisch unterwegs seid,fahre ich gerne mal mit.
> Bin eigentlich im mtb-forum.eu unterwegs,dort auch unter dem Namen Koshhimself.
> Wie gesagt,Material ist da,habe ab nächste Woche einen neuen Helm,und alleine fahren ist doof.  Einfach mal Bescheid geben hier im Forum oder bei mtb-forum.eu.
> 
> Gruss,Markus.




Ach gut, dass du hier reinschreibst. Dann muss ich dich ja gar nicht erst suchen. 

mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Dezember 2010)

War mir ein Vergnügen, Tom.

Und wenn mein Kumpel Alex recht und Schnee Uphill KM doppelt zählen, dann will das auch für Matsch KM.

Meine Beine haben abends doch etwas gejammert.

Und, gibts was neues für Morgen? Zeit hätt ich( leider) und Bock hab ich auch schon wieder.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

könnte morgen um 13:00 Uhr an der JH in HB sein, falls ich gleich noch einen Schaltzug mit Außenhülle bekomme.


----------



## mountain 31 (13. Dezember 2010)

Werde morgen meinen neuen Winterlaufradsatz abholen und meine Spikes 40 km auf Asphalt einfahren müssen. (ihr habt richtig gelesen, Eis wird mich nicht mehr jucken, höchstens noch mein eigenes Unvermögen aber das ist ne andere geschichte)

das wird morgen also nicht so interessant für ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt!


P.S.: für Mittwoch und Donnerstag ist wieder Schnee und Eis angesagt. Wer braucht schon Sommer??


----------



## JulianK (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

naja Sommer muss es nicht unbedingt sein, aber Frühling wäre schon ganz nett. 

Dass einzige was ich jedoch bei diesem Wetter hasse, ist das Salz was sich unvermeidbar an Kette und allen beweglichen Teilen setzt. 

Jedesmal das Fahrrad sauber zu machen, dafür bin ich zu faul. 

Mal was anderes. Weiß einer was aus Jean geworden ist? Hab den schon lang nicht mehr in den SüHö und hier im Forum gesehen.

mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey Wachtendonker, schaltet es wieder?

JH Hinsbeck 13.00 Uhr ist hiermit gebongt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

noch liegen alle Teile im warmen

Also bis morgen!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

Peinlicherweise muss ich die Tour dann doch absagen, um 0604 Uhr hatte ich ne SIMS von einem meiner Auftraggeber auffm Handy.

Ich muss heut Mittag Babysitter fürn Fernsehteam spielen.
Wenn man die nicht beaufsichtigt, stellen die sich immer dahin, wo´s wehtut.

Tut mir leid, ist das Los der Selbstständigen.

WG MIttwoch meld ich mich noch.


----------



## westlicht (14. Dezember 2010)

westlicht schrieb:


> Es friert!!!!!!!! Die Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag -4°C, herrlich
> 
> Kann leider am Sonntag nicht mit dabei sein, habe aber am Montag Vormittag ein Zeitfenster zum Fahren. Wenn jemand zufällig Zeit und Lust hat - ich werde so gegen 8:00 ab Waldniel Richtung Dalheim/Meinweg unterwegs sein.
> 
> ...



... gestern erst um 10:00 losgekommen aber eine nette Tour bei bretthart gefrorenem Boden gefahren. Bin auf Reigis Heimatkunde-4 Pfaden gen Halde Ratheim unterwegs gewesen und habe fast 4h für 60km gebraucht - die Kälte fordert echt ihren Tribut.

Nette Aussichten gab's von der Halde über die winterliche Landschaft, die Trails waren recht gut befahrbar und so war's eine schöne Runde an meinem Urlaubstag. Werde demnächst wohl die Trinkflaschen gegen Thermosflaschen tauschen müssen, meine zweite Flasche ist mir gestern komplett eingefroren

Zum Schluss hatte ich dann irgendwie keine Kraft mehr - Puls ging runter, mir ist langsam kalt geworden und so war ich dann echt froh, wieder zuhause anzukommen. Solche Distanzen sind bei der Kälte zumindest für mich offensichtlich das Limit!

Viel Spass bei Euren winterlichen Exkursen wünscht

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,


fährt morgen Abend noch jemand, außer Olli, mit???


----------



## mountain 31 (14. Dezember 2010)

ich möchte schon, weiß aber noch nicht wann ich mich aus dem Büro absetzen kann. Seine letzten Stunden des Jahres im Büro muß man ja auskosten


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich leider auch nicht, bin heute nachmittag unterwegs.


----------



## Koshhimself (17. Dezember 2010)

Hey,sofern das Wetter am Sonntag nicht ganz so besch*** wird,bin ich am Sonntag vormittag um 11 Uhr am Stadion Hoher Busch in Viersen.
Stehe dann vorne am grossen Parkplatz,da wo man von der Schirick reinfährt und von wo auch der Dirtpark zu sehen ist.Viersener wissen schon wo ich meine. 
Falls jemand Lust hat,werde da einfach 15 Minuten stehen und dann meine Runde drehen.
Allerdings sage ich nochmal,dass ich kein Tourenfully fahre.Fahre ein knapp 17 kg schweres Voltage FR,also wenn jemand gerne fahren möchte,dann gerne Leute mit Freeridern,damit ich noch ne Chance habe mitzuhalten. 

Lieben Gruss,Markus.


----------



## Olli.P. (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, wie siehts denn heute aus?
Jmnd. unterwegs oder was geplant?

So,war dann doch ne Runde alleine unterwegs  SüHö und Hinsb.
Sehr anstrengend aber hat auch sehr viel Spass gemacht.War froh das ich auffällige Kleidung trug, denn die Jäger sind unterwegs


MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.K (19. Dezember 2010)

Wollte so gegen 13:30 Uhr von Pont aus (Geldern) Richtung Arcen (Holland) zum Flughafen Weeze fahren.
Jemand Lust?


----------



## hurschi (22. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,

sorry, war länger krank, aber gibt es die Mittwochsrunde nicht mehr ?

VG
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

doch, aber ich habe diese Woche N8schicht


----------



## Olli.K (22. Dezember 2010)

und ich habe Faulfieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Dezember 2010)

Ach du hast mich angesteckt ;-)

Plant jemand für die Weihnachtstage eine Familienflucht, äh, sportliche Betätigung?

Falls nicht, allseits frohes Fest.

Und rutscht vor Sylvester nicht so durch die Gegend.
Apropos, wie machen sich die Spikes?


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen eine Runde drehen, falls ich hier nicht ein geschneit werde!!


----------



## Olli.K (24. Dezember 2010)

So,
wünsch euch allen schöne Feiertage und dicke Bäuche  

http://www.cupsizechoir.com/?k=1


----------



## Gudyo (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir schöne Feiertage.
Ich werd im Januar mal wieder langsam einsteigen, hab zwar immer noch Rücken aber mir fehlt das biken so.

Friedhelm


----------



## mountainmuffins (24. Dezember 2010)

Ho Ho Ho
Wünsche allen ein besinnliches Fest und gute Beine für nächstes Jahr.
Den dicken Bauch habe ich ja schon
Gruß Guido, Anja und Ben


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Dezember 2010)

Auch euch einen letzten schönen Wheinachtstag  Hoffe ihr seid reich beschenkt worden Und nen juten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsch ich euch auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

eine Schneefahrt die ist lustig:


----------



## mountain 31 (27. Dezember 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ach du hast mich angesteckt ;-)
> 
> Plant jemand für die Weihnachtstage eine Familienflucht, äh, sportliche Betätigung?
> 
> ...



bin froh das ich die Dinger hab. morgen nachmittag jemand bock auf ne runde? der bauch muß weg....


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Dezember 2010)

Lust schon, darf aber arbeiten


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Dezember 2010)

Mittwochsrunde!? 18 Uhr ab Wachtendonk


----------



## Olli.K (29. Dezember 2010)

Bin da!
Was ist mit Papa Muffin?


----------



## Gudyo (29. Dezember 2010)

Nach den guten Vorsätzen müßen Taten her.
Plane für Samstag eine Alkoholverdunstungsrunde zwischen Sh und Hardter Wald. Völlig konditionslos geh ich gegen 13 Uhr hier an den Start.
Mitfahrer willkommen.
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich sage mal ganz *vorsichtig*: Ja, ich.



Gudyo schrieb:


> Nach den guten Vorsätzen müßen Taten her.
> Plane für Samstag eine Alkoholverdunstungsrunde zwischen Sh und Hardter Wald. Völlig konditionslos geh ich gegen 13 Uhr hier an den Start.
> Mitfahrer willkommen.
> Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag mal ganz sicher: ich nicht, sonst jederzeit gerne Friedhelm aber ich urlaube gerade im Sauerland bei gefühlten 1,53 m Schnee. Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und das Beste was ihr euch wünscht fürs neue Jahr!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich sach zu Samstag nnööhhh...weil ich Frühdienst hab  und ihr wohl gerade wieder daheim seid wenn ich ne runde drehn könnt


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Dezember 2010)

Samstag klingt nach ner charmanten Idee.

Lust hab ich, Kondition hatte ich noch nie, Zeit hoffe ich zu finden.

Wäre gern dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich hader noch..........! 
Wo ist der genaue Treffpunkt?

@all: Guten Übergang und alles Gute für 2011!!!


----------



## Gudyo (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Plan ist ne Runde um die beiden Müllberge. Einstieg ist an der Paul Moor Förderschule am Kuhbaum N51 11.143 E6 21.348(In der Landwehrrunde gegen den Uhrzeiger ist das der Endpunkt der langen Landwehr nach dem Borussenstadion). Von da gehts durch die Landwehren einmal Richtung Rheydter Müllberg und einmal Gladbacher Müllberg, sind so 35 km. Kann verstehen wen man bei dem Wetter hadert, bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wie weit ich bei den Verhältnissen komme. Ich warte bis max 13.15 am Treffpunkt.
So nu guten Rutsch und bis nächstes Jahr
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (31. Dezember 2010)

@ Micha:
Sollen wir von WD aus mit dem Bike oder Auto fahren.

Dann wünsch ich auch allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Dezember 2010)

Juten rutsch euch allen Abba nich aufe Fresse nech 

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (31. Dezember 2010)

Klingt Gut.
1300 Uhr an der Schule.

Wünsche allen Anwesenden und Familienmitgliedern einen guten Übergang.

Gerutscht sind wir jetzt genug.


----------



## Kostka (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich wünsche Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch un alles gute im neuen Jahr!

Matthias


----------



## Pap (31. Dezember 2010)

War heute mal 2 1/2 Std. Biken.
Straßen und Wege waren eine einzige Eisfläche, Trails teilweise noch stark zu geschneit.
Allen Bikern einen guten Übergang und eine sturzfreie Saison 2011.

Gruß Pap

http://www.bikefreunde-niederrhein-oetztal.de


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Dezember 2010)

Olli.K schrieb:


> @ Micha:
> Sollen wir von WD aus mit dem Bike oder Auto fahren.
> 
> Dann wünsch ich auch allen einen guten Rutsch.



Hi,

ich klinke mich _aus_, habe es Zeitlich noch nicht geschafft, mein Radel zu komplettieren


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues allerseits!

Dann gehen wir um 1300 Uhr mal wieder (an) die Schule.

Wenn ich den Waypoint richtig gelesen habe, trifft man sich am Tor mit Sicht auf die Lokomotive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (1. Januar 2011)

so ist der Plan
Bis gleich


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich den Gudyo auch mal kennengelernt.

Hat auch bei den Wegeverhältnissen durchaus Spass gemacht.

Jetzt darfs Sommer werden, ich will in die Eifel!


----------



## Gudyo (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
kann dem Vorschreiber nur zustimmen. War ein elendiges geeiere auf dem weichen Matsch und Gelände war ja gar nicht fahrbar. Also ernsthaft was verpasst hat niemand. Dennoch ist der Anfang gemacht und es kommen auch wieder bessere Verhältnisse.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kostka (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,

hat jemand Lust am Dienstag Vormittag eine lockere Runde zu fahren? 

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. Januar 2011)

Dienstag wird bei mir nix, aber was sagt den die Mittwochsrunde?


----------



## Kostka (3. Januar 2011)

Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht.

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Januar 2011)

Moin,

am Mittwoch könnte ich.


----------



## Gudyo (3. Januar 2011)

Bin für Mittwoch leider noch raus. Im Moment reicht die Puste max. für 25 auf Asphalt, da muss ich noch paar Grundlagen schaffen sonst wäre ich ja schon von der Anreise am Popo. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

da ich Urlaub habe, werde ich wohl Tagsüber fahren....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. Januar 2011)

Nach der Wettervorhersage würde sich wohl der frühe Nachmittag anbieten.

Da bin ich leider noch unterwegs, abends wirds mir zu schäbbig.  Schade.

Dann wohl doch nicht.

Schaun wir doch mal, wie´s Samstag aussieht.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig seh, gibt´s noch keine Freiwillihgen für morgen?

Naja, Meldungen bis 10.00 Uhr hier werden noch berücksichtigt.

Ich will jedenfalls fahren!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann eben nicht.

Wer hat Pläne für die Woche?

Besonders Mittwoch Abend?


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich überlege morgen eine Runde zu drehen.

Mittwoch bin ich raus: 4 Abende Schule


----------



## mountain 31 (8. Januar 2011)

sonntag 12,37 Uhr Hinsbeck


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Mittwochsrunde, wer will?


----------



## Gudyo (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Wetter.com sagt viel Regen am Mittwoch. Gestern waren selbst die Forstwege so aufgeweicht das man das Gefühl hatte rückwärts zu fahren. Ich werd heute gegen 16.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen solange noch Tageslicht da ist. Strasse und Dunkelheit sind purer Stress durch die umsichtigen Verkehrsteilnehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Januar 2011)

Sei gegrüsst!

16.00 Uhr an der Lok?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Januar 2011)

Ich sag dann doch mal ab.

Auf Verdacht wollt ich dann doch nicht da rüber, fahr ich halt woanders lang.

Aber wir schaffens schon noch mal.


----------



## Gudyo (10. Januar 2011)

Schade, hab zu spät dran gedacht nachzuschauen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Januar 2011)

Nabend,

morgen oder am We jemand dabei??


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Januar 2011)

Sonntag könnte ich( und will auch!)


----------



## Kostka (14. Januar 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> morgen oder am We jemand dabei??


 
Hallo Michael,

ich will am Samstag auf jeden Fall fahren. Wir könnten uns um 10:30 an der Niersbrücke, oder Kapelle Richtung Hinsbecker Höhen treffen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

morgen 10:30 Uhr schaffe ich nicht...........


----------



## Kostka (14. Januar 2011)

Um wieviel Uhr kannst Du denn?


Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

Am besten einigt ihr euch auf Ort und Zeit, ich häng mich dann dran.

Ich schau heut abend nochmal rein, wann und wo wir uns dann treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (15. Januar 2011)

Ich bin heute schon gefahren. Meine Kondition reicht noch nicht aus um an zwei Tagen hitereinander zu fahren. 
Ich wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß.


LG

Matthias


----------



## Gudyo (15. Januar 2011)

Gudden Abend,
scheint ja hier bisgen zu sein wie bei den Königskindern die zusammen nicht finden. Ich fahr morgen um 13.00 Uhr ab Paul Moor Schule die Landwehrrunde um die Müllberge. Hab heute festgestellt das die Trails ausreichend gut zu fahren sind. Also wer mit will ist willkommen.
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich passe, erstmal wegen n8 Schicht und 2tens wegen GB von Enkel und Sohnemann


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ja, irgendwie funktioniert das zur Zeit nicht.........!

Für Morgen bin ich raus.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

Moin Gudyo,

altes Königskind

Bin um 1300 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Bis dann.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

Dann mach ich mich jetzt mal fertig, mann trifft sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
na das war doch schon mal gar nicht soo schlecht! Hatte runde 40 km auf dem Tacho und breites Grinsen im Gesicht. Schade nur das die Forstheinis wieder mal ihren Schabernak getrieben haben. Die Landwehr bei Lehloh ist unfahrbar gemacht worden, gleiches gilt für die Einfahrt zur Landwehr durch den Vennerwald. Also Aufpassen!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hurschi (19. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen,

lange ausgefallen, nun wieder bereit. Daher recht kurzfristig angefragt ob heute ne Runde ansteht !?

Grüße,
René


----------



## Kostka (19. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich muss heute passen. Laut Wetterbericht soll ab Samstag Mttag das Wetter ganz passabel sein. Deshalb möchte ich mich dann aufs Rad schwingen. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Gudyo (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
@Carsten: Morgen 16.00 Uhr bei mir?
Ich werde Samstag gegen 12 Uhr von Oberkrüchten Sportplatz Richtung Dahlheimer Mühle rollen und dann da bisgen durch die Gegend fahren.Wie immer : Mitfahrer willkommen, die Zeit ist noch verhandelbar.
Gruß Friedhelm

Nachtrag: Möchte auf meinem HT gern mal 180er Scheibe für vorne ausprobieren, hat jemand zufällig ne 180er Centerlock mit Adapter (für Bremssattel)  rumliegen? Wen nicht ist auch nich schlimm, dann investier ich die 20 euronen halt um das mal zu testen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Januar 2011)

Gudyo:

1600 Uhr bei dir!

Centerlock hab ich nicht, aber komplettes Laufrad mit Scheibe und Adapter 
( Magura) könntest du haben.

Näheres morgen persönlich.


----------



## Gudyo (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Rose bietet wieder Soul-Riding-WE mit Mister Wheeli Bobby Roots in Willingen an, jemand ausser mir Lust drauf? Antwort möglichst schnell weil ratzfatz ausgebucht. 
Gruß Friedhelm (der wo heute ne gute Tat begangen hat)


----------



## mountain 31 (20. Januar 2011)

hallo friedhelm, habe ich auch schon gesehen aber die haben ordentlich an der Preisschraube gedreht, fast 300 Euronen ist wohl übertrieben. in der Bikepension Schröder hab ich glaub ich 39,- pro nacht pro pers. inkl. Frühstück bezahlt. Willingen ist ja nicht München.

ich fahr Samstag ab mittag von dülken aus richtung hinsbeck und venlo und sonntag ab vormittag mal schauen wohin. wer hat lust und zeit?


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Januar 2011)

Hi,

am Sonntag würde ich  evtl. mit fahren.....

Samstag muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## Kostka (20. Januar 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> hallo friedhelm, habe ich auch schon gesehen aber die haben ordentlich an der Preisschraube gedreht, fast 300 Euronen ist wohl übertrieben. in der Bikepension Schröder hab ich glaub ich 39,- pro nacht pro pers. inkl. Frühstück bezahlt. Willingen ist ja nicht München.
> 
> ich fahr Samstag ab mittag von dülken aus richtung hinsbeck und venlo und sonntag ab vormittag mal schauen wohin. wer hat lust und zeit?


 

Ich wollte Samstag Mittag auch eine Runde drehen. Komme aus Kempen. Sollen wir uns in der Nähe des grefrather Flugafens treffen?


----------



## mountain 31 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Matthias!
Gerne! Schlage dann mal 14.00 Uhr Haupteinfahrt Flugplatz Grefrath vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

das hört sich gut an! Es wäre super wenn wir uns schon um 13:00 treffen könnten. Ist das ok?

LG

Matthias


----------



## mountain 31 (21. Januar 2011)

OK, dann muß ich halt was früher raus! bis morgen


----------



## Kostka (21. Januar 2011)

Spitze! 

Bis Morgen


Matthias


----------



## mountain 31 (22. Januar 2011)

Komm gerade vom einkaufen, Matthias! Das ist wirklich kein Radelwetter! 2 Grad und Nieselregen. Werde für heut Mittag absagen. Halte den Nachmittag im Auge sonst gehe ich ne runde laufen. Weiß jemand wie es morgen wird?


----------



## Gudyo (22. Januar 2011)

Morgen soll der Regen wärmer werden
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kostka (22. Januar 2011)

Schade.

Heute Mittag soll es wohl nicht mehr regnen. Ich fahre gleich trotzdem.


LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

Nabend Friedhelm,

wie lose abgesprochen morgen 1600 am Treffpunkt? 

Wenn du willlst, bring ich dir´n Vorderrad mit Scheibe und Adaptern mit.

Für heute bin ich platt( leider vom Arbeiten) und werd gleich vor der Glotze einpennen.

Aber morgen früh guck ich noch mal rein und werde auf Postings deinerseits reagieren.

Hoffentlich bis dann,

Edit sagt Sudelwetter.

Ich will trotzdem, notfalls halt feste Wege und Kürzer, wenn´s zu kalt wird. Training tut Not, der Sommer droht.


----------



## Gudyo (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Carsten,
bin dabei. Kann auch in deine Richtung kommen und wir treffen uns 16.00 Uhr am Bismarckturm. Mein MTB braucht ne neue Bremsanlage also ist mein ATB dran und damit mach schweres Gelände eh keinen Sinn. Gib mal Laut, kann auch schon gegen 15.00 Uhr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Januar 2011)

1500 Uhr Bismark es ist.

Was wär den mit etwas schwererem Gerät?

Nen Paar Abfahrten und Treppen mit den Fully´s?

Wenn nix mehr kommt, bin ich 1500 am BMT mit den CC Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (24. Januar 2011)

Sommerrad heißt Sommerrad, weils gerade eben Pause hat!
Mein Fully hat keine wasserfeste Lackierung und ehrlich gesagt hab ich wenig Lust das nochmal bis auf die Lager zu zerlegen wegen dem Schmand in den Lagerbuchsen.Bin da halt bisgen pingelisch wens um Gleitlager und Salz geht. Also lautet mein Angebot 15.00 Uhr Bismarckturm mit dem ATB. Mit bisgen Aufpassen komm ich da selbst mit dem Ding überall runter.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Januar 2011)

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen muss ich eh jedes Jahr Lager wechseln

1500 Uhr BMT mit CC. So sei es


----------



## Lübke27 (25. Januar 2011)

Morgen zusammen,

nachdem ich letztes jahr überwiegend stiller MItleser war, möchte ich mich schonmal langsam zurückmelden 

Für die die mich kennen: Mir gehts gut, der Familie gehts gut und der Umbau geht auch dem Ende zu! Letzte Woche saß ich das erste Mal nach über 5 Monaten aufm Rad... Verlernt hab ich nix, nur die Kondition ist weg! Ganz weg! 44km - 400hm - Durchnittspuls 179!!!! und danach auf allen Vieren die Treppe zur Dusche hoch... (Bin mit den Falschen Leuten gefahren ).

Ich hoffe das ich die (für mich) Neuen auch bald kennenlerne.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian

Achso: Verkaufen möchte ich auch was: 
Meine 2009er Fox 36 Talas RC2 (Tapered Stearer 1.5-1.1/8). Die Gabel ist ca 1500km in heimischen Gefilden bewegt worden, sowie 3x in/auf den Filthys. Ich habe die Gabel mit Motorenöl optimiert (wie in diversen Foren besprochen). Geht sehr gut durch den kompletten Federweg. Die Talas-Einheit funktioniert einwandfrei. Die Laufflächen der standrohre sind ebenfalls wie neu. Wenn gewünscht, würde ich die Gabel vor dem Verkauf nochmals mit frischen Öl versorgen und die Dichtungen etc säubern.

Der Preis ist verhandelbar. Als Richtwert schmeiße ich jetzt mal 600-650 Euro in den Raum. Vorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen. Die Gabel wäre sofort verfügbar.


----------



## Gudyo (25. Januar 2011)

Na da isser ja wieder, Mister "runter gehts immer" meldet sich zurück. Sei froh Sebastian, diese Erfahrung wird mit jedem Lebensjahr intensiver. Ich denke hier für alle zu sprechen, das du uns als Mitfahrer immer willkommen bist. Sag jetzt nicht du hast deinem Torque ne Doppelbrücke gegönnt oder etwa die sündhaftteure Fox? Naja, werd´s ja erfahren.
Bis denne
Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (25. Januar 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht du hast deinem Torque ne Doppelbrücke gegönnt oder etwa die sündhaftteure Fox?



Ne, ne.. ne doppelbrücke im "Tourenrad"? Ne, eine im Downhiller reicht mir.
Die Fox 36er mit Kashima-Coating und 180mm? Hmm... Geiles Gerät... aber auch zuviel und zu teuer... Randgruppenempfänglich wie ich bin, würde ich gerne die BOS Deville mal ausprobieren. Dazu brauch ich von den im Austausch geforderten 799,- Euro aber mindestens 65-70% Anzahlung durch den Erlös meiner "Alten". Ansonsten bleibt die FOX drin. Ist immerhin ne Spitzen-Gabel die neu im Handel auch ihre 1000 Euro kostet.

Das heißt ich gehe ein kleines Risiko ein, da es außer ein paar (vielleicht gekaufte) Berichte noch nix zu der Gabel gibt... Aber was solls es - no risk no fun...


----------



## Gudyo (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,
jemand Lust Donnerstag mit mir und meinem ATB ne Runde zu drehen? Morgen kann ich nicht weil ich mein Mopped aus der Werkstatt abholen muss. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geppi (25. Januar 2011)

Hi Friedhelm,
wann und wo wolltest du am Donnerstag fahren? Könnte nach MG kommen wenn es nicht zu spät ist.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Gudyo (26. Januar 2011)

Hi Geppi,
kann um 16.00 Uhr hier losfahren, wie wäre es wen wir uns bei Elli an der Schrifers-Mühle so um 16.30 treffen? Muss aber einschränkend sagen das ich im Moment nur mit dem 28er fahren kann weil ich mein kleines schwarzes schon zerlegt hab für die neuen Bremsen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## geppi (26. Januar 2011)

Hi Friedhelm,
sorry muß aber wieder absagen da ich Schussel den Geburtstag meiner Schwägerin vergessen hab. Wird sonst zu spät für mich.
Sehen uns dann Samstag.


Gruss Andi


----------



## Gudyo (26. Januar 2011)

Hi Schussel äh Andi,
ist doch kein Problem, bin heute mal Richtung Elly gefahren um zu sehen ob ich mit ner 1/2 Std. auskomm und dann über die Dörfer Richtung Hardt um mein Auto an der Werkstatt abzuholen und kann nur sagen, Eisregen tut höllisch weh auf der Nuss. Was ist den mit der Dülkener Fraktion? 
Allgemein möchte ich  mal nachfragen ob und wer hier im Forum überhaupt noch ans mitfahren denkt. Beim Lampenmichel weiß man ja um die beruflichen Prioritäten,  Lübke hat sich gemeldet, Motopedro ist mehr der mitschreibende,die Kempener haben wahrscheinlich ihre Fahrräder verkauft und sich aus dem Forum abgemeldet (soll schon vorgekommen sein),vom schönen schnellen hört man auch nicht wirklich viel, der Franzman ist verschwunden und der  Muffin ist im Moment mit Windeln statt Ketten und Ritzeln beschäftigt, Ilka hat völlig auf  PS umgestellt und das alte Wildschwein ist irgendwo im Wald verschwunden . Wen ich beim beleidigen jemanden vergessen hab, sei mir das verziehen aber vielleicht kommen jetzt mal bisgen Schwung in die Sache und wir beleben mal wieder das Forum. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (26. Januar 2011)

mit dem "schönen schnellen" kannste ja nur mich gemeint haben. werde versuchen am Freitagabend ne Runde zu drehen und Sonntag auf jeden Fall.

P.S.: habe mir trotteligerweise 2 (in Worten zwei) neue Schutzbleche bestellt. hat jemand interesse an einem SKS M.O.M. für 15,90 sonst schick ich das zurück.


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Januar 2011)

Nabend! Mein vorhaben mich mal zu Donnerstag aufs Bike zu hauen is heut jäh beendet worden  Bittegehen Sie nicht über Los und fahren keine gemütliche Runde mit Friedhelm ,begeben Sie sich nach Hause und verharren Sie ab  14Uhr in den Enkel ufpass modus ! 
Freitag kann ich auch inne Tonne hauen da mein Sohnemann schon nen Date mit mir hat Na mal sehn was was Samstag oder Sonntag nachmittag so gegen 16 uhr für mich überbleibt .

Lg Opa pedro


----------



## Lübke27 (26. Januar 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> mit dem "schönen schnellen" kannste ja nur mich gemeint haben..



Hat sich da letztes Jahr etwa so viel getan?


----------



## mountain 31 (27. Januar 2011)

nur mal so:


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Januar 2011)

Wie am Wochenanfang lose vereinbart wär ich heute dabei,

Ellie kenn ich zwar nicht, aber die Schriefersmühle find ich 16.30 Uhr ?


----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2011)

Na also, das Forum lebt!
16.45 Schriefers ist gut, komme heute leider nicht früher weg hier.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

jemand am Samstag dabei?


----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend,
Samstag kann ich leider nicht aber für Sonntag haben Carsten und ich mal die HK II ins Auge gefasst. GAAAANNNZ gemütlich bergauf und zügig bergab ist angedacht. Start so gegen 13.15 Uhr in Oberkrüchten am Sportplatz.
Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (27. Januar 2011)

da sag ich doch einfach mal für sonntag zu!


----------



## Lübke27 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich sag mal unverbindlich zu...  Ich muss Samstag Abend saufen - da könnten 13.15 knapp werden


----------



## mountain 31 (28. Januar 2011)

habe gerade mal mitm lübke die Km nachgerechnet (also eher der Sebastian, ich kann sowas nicht haben wir festgestellt) bei Radanreise: dülken-oberkrüchten-HK 2-oberkrüchten-dülken kommt der Sebastian auf 80-90 km, das ist mir auch langsam zuviel im Augenblick und mitm auto will ich auch nicht anreisen.

also Gegenveranstaltung: Runde von Süchteln aus über die Grefrather CTF Richtung blaue lagune und zurück! km weiß ich nicht kann man ja abschneiden wie man will.


----------



## Schwarzwild (29. Januar 2011)

Heute fahre ich mit meiner Holden eine Runde um Kleve/Reichswald in Kombination mit Museumsbesuch Schloss Moyland.

Aber am Sonntag wäre ich gerne mal wieder dabei.
Egal ob HKII oder SüHö/Blaue Lagune.

Gebt Ihr hier Bescheid, falls Abgesagt wird, oder der Termin-/Treffpunkt verschoben wird?
Ansonsten sage ich erst schon mal So. 13:15 Oberkrüchten an.


----------



## Gudyo (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ihr geht ja gleich aufs ganze mit An- und Abreise, das schaff ich nichtmal im Hochsommer^^. Mir ist auch die CTF recht ab Süchteln, dann brauch ich nur bis Carsten mit dem Auto (aldiweil ich im moment kein fahrtüchtiges MTB mein eigen nennen kann) und wir treffen uns an der Kirche in Dülken. Uhrzeit?
Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (29. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön, dann sag ich mal 13.30 Uhr an der Kirche in Dülken!!


----------



## Gudyo (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nu um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen bleibt es wohl bei Oberkrüchten um 13.15 Uhr. Immer vorrausgesetzt das mir Carsten sein HT leiht morgen. Also Sorry an Marco. 
Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (29. Januar 2011)

hü
hott
hü
hott
hü
hott


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. Januar 2011)

Hü ganz eindeutig HÜ!!

Klar kriegt der Friedhelm mein HT.

Hab extra nen Schlauch draufgehalten, damit du dich nicht für den Sudelbock schämen musst.

Somit bleibts bei HK II  Abholadresse per PM.

Sorry für späte Rückmeldung, bin vor 5 min zur Tür rein


----------



## Lübke27 (29. Januar 2011)

Bin um 13.15 in Oberkrüchten dabei. Liege neben meinem Sohn im Bett. Der hat Fieber - von daher ist Nadine alleine auf der Party. Dafür bon ich morgen fit - soweit mich die Erkältung von Simon nicht einholt - meine Augen tränen auch etwas. Egal - nicht dran denken, hab grade schon das Rad geölt  Freu mich.


----------



## geppi (29. Januar 2011)

Hi,
würd mich dann für morgen anschließen wollen. 
Wenn ihr von Oberkrüchten startet, ist das dann möglich sich an der Dalheimer Mühle zu treffen? Wenn ja wann?

Gruß Andi

@Sebastian, gute Besserung noch an den kleinen Simon!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Hey, da braut sich was zusammen! ;-)

Sehr schön, da freu ich mich, ma´nen paar für mich neue Gesichter kennenzulernen.

Jetzt geh ich kräftig frühstücken, damit gleich nicht zu peinlich wird.


----------



## Gudyo (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
also als grosser Organisator bin ich ne null weil ich meist versuch es allen Recht zu machen. Fehler! Werden versuchen gegen 13.15 am Sportplatz zu starten, von da dauert es knappe 20-25 Min bis zur Mühle. Wenn alle da sind entscheiden wir was wir machen.
Wird bestimmt gut
Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Du bist alls grosser Organisator weit weg von ´ner Null, weil du schon mal was organisierst.

Das ist weit weg vom Engagement anderer.

Ausserdem siehts doch gut aus, das sollte so klappen.

Bis später


----------



## geppi (30. Januar 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also als grosser Organisator bin ich ne null weil ich meist versuch es allen Recht zu machen. Fehler! Werden versuchen gegen 13.15 am Sportplatz zu starten, von da dauert es knappe 20-25 Min bis zur Mühle. Wenn alle da sind entscheiden wir was wir machen.
> Wird bestimmt gut
> Bis gleich



Hi,
alles klar. Bin dann so ab 13.30-13.45 Uhr an der Dalheimer Mühle.
Bis dann 
Andi


----------



## Lübke27 (30. Januar 2011)

Wat ist mit dem schönen, schnellen Berg?


----------



## Schwarzwild (30. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt los, mit dem Ziel 13:15 Uhr Oberkrüchten, bis gleich!


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Januar 2011)

Nabend,

wie sieht es mit dem kommenden WE aus?

Nächste Woche habe ich Spät, da fahre im Mittwoch morgen.


----------



## Lübke27 (31. Januar 2011)

Nächste Woche wäre ich unter Vorbehalt auch wieder mit an Bord.

Zu gestern: Nette Gruppe, nette Runde: Hat Spaß gemacht.


Uuuunnnnd: Ich weiß nicht wie ich bisher ohne Vario-Sattelstütze fahren konnte... Ein Spaßgewinn von mindestens 100%. Geil.


----------



## Gudyo (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nächstes WE gerne wen sich das Kribbeln in meiner Nase nicht zur Erkältung ausweitet. Morgen wieder ne Runde um den Lago di Brempto? Würde vorschlagen das wir uns an der Narrenmühle gegen 16 Uhr treffen und die mal andersrum fahren. Bessere Ideen?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (31. Januar 2011)

*******!!

Günter Ludolf ist tot!

http://unterhaltung.t-online.de/kin...he-t-online-de-unterhaltung/id_12399836/index

"nur die Besten sterben jung"


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. Februar 2011)

1600 Uhren Narrenmühle geht klar.

Ich nehm an, du brauchst kein Leihrad? 

Wenn doch, sag schnell Bescheid, dann müsst ich am Stereo noch das Hinterrad wechseln. Da hab ich am Sonntag ne Speiche geknackt.

Und was Lübke und die Variostütze angeht:

 Sag ich doch schon lange

Nachtrag:  meine Wochenendtermine sind geplatzt, bin also für jeden Spass zu haben. Bevorzugt gleich oder sehr ähnlich der Sonntagstour.
Mann war das schick.


----------



## Gudyo (1. Februar 2011)

Brauch kein Leihbike.
Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. Februar 2011)

geht klar


----------



## Schwarzwild (1. Februar 2011)

Schade, während der Woche schaffe ich es fast nie so früh, Feierabend zu machen, aber das nächste WE habe ich schon markiert. Letzten Sonntag hat es mir mal wieder so richtig Laune gemacht, Leute und Strecke sehr nett, immer wieder neue Entdeckungen, wenn man denkt, man kennt schon Alle/s.


----------



## mountain 31 (1. Februar 2011)

Wetter fürs WE scheint ganz gut zu werden, schon Vorschläge für Samstag?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. Februar 2011)

Einen direkten Vorschlag noch nicht, ausser das unbedingt gefahren werden muss!

Und für mich darf´s ruhig ein bisschen hoppeln


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Schlucht Fahrt die ist lustig eine Schlucht Fahrt die ist schön......................!

Samstag oder Sonntag, nicht das ich wieder am falschen Tag alleine fahre!!


----------



## mountain 31 (1. Februar 2011)

Feine Idee für Samstag!


----------



## Gudyo (2. Februar 2011)

Morgen zusammen,
wen die Tage wieder länger werden kann man den Treffpunkt sicher nach hinten verlegen. 
Schlucht am Samstag? Hab mich schon gefragt wanns da hin geht, ich liebe die Strecke doch über alles:kotz:! 
Aber wen Reistorte mit Sahne eingeplant ist, bin ich dabei.
Leihbike erwünscht, biete im Gegenzug 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten bis Hinsbeck.
Sagt mal ne Uhrzeit an für Samstag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## anne waffel (2. Februar 2011)

Schlucht? Schluuuuucht ? Ist das auch was für Mädchen? Also für ängstliche und fast völlig untrainierte Mädchen, die gerade überlegen, es vielleicht einmal mit euch zu versuchen? Schlucht hört sich echt gefährlich an! Wenn ihr 'ne Bremse benötigt, die einzig mitfährt, um endlich einmal die Reistorte zu probieren, ansonsten aber gerne mal 'nen Berg 'runterschiebt, dann bin ich dabei 

Anne...Nerven


----------



## Lübke27 (2. Februar 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Schlucht? Schluuuuucht ? Ist das auch was für Mädchen? Also für ängstliche und fast völlig untrainierte Mädchen, die gerade überlegen, es vielleicht einmal mit euch zu versuchen? Schlucht hört sich echt gefährlich an! Wenn ihr 'ne Bremse benötigt, die einzig mitfährt, um endlich einmal die Reistorte zu probieren, ansonsten aber gerne mal 'nen Berg 'runterschiebt, dann bin ich dabei
> 
> Anne...Nerven




Hmmmmm.... die Schlucht für Ängstliche... Ich denke das sollte passen - geht halt immer wieder rauf und runter. Nie sonderlich steil. Ich musste aber vor 3 Wochen feststellen das die Schlucht auf jeden Fall anstrengend ist 

Na dann mal Butter bei die Fische... Wann und wo soll es denn los gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (2. Februar 2011)

welche Wettervohersage muss ich mir denn ansehen, um das versprochene gute Wetter zu finden? 

www.wetter.com sagt Regen für Samstag und Sonntag an.

Anne...Schirm


----------



## mountain 31 (2. Februar 2011)

@Anne....gucktaufdiefalscheseite:

bei www.wetteronline.de hab ich mit den Vorhersagen bessere Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## anne waffel (2. Februar 2011)

ich fasse es nicht...okay, das Wetter nehme ich!

Anne...gespannt


----------



## Lübke27 (2. Februar 2011)

Hallloooo.... Treffpunkt? Zeit?

Wenn Ihr gutes Wetter haben wollt, müsst Ihr einen anderen Ort eingeben:
http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/1242-1-42/wetter-nassau.html

Hi Marco, wie hat nochmal Schalke gespielt am WE?


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Februar 2011)

Schlucht hört sich jut an ...aber das wird sich wohl erst Freitag entscheiden  nen 2tes Bike hätte ich ja ..aber das würde eher als Folter instrument taugen als denn zum  gesitteten Biken 






Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. Februar 2011)

Ok, Samstag!

Uhrzeit nach Allgemeinheitsbeschluss.

Leihbike geht klar.

Mitfahrgelegenheit würde ich gerne annehmen.


Ist ja spannend, wie auf einmal alle aus dem Quark kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (2. Februar 2011)

hab mitm Wachtendonker gesprochen...Vorschlag: 11.30 Uhr ab Hinsbeck, von da gehts denn ziemlich strait Rg. Schlucht, Kaffee-Kuchen, dann entweder zurück oder wie ich dann direkt nach Hause ohne Umweg über HB.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. Februar 2011)

1130 wär ok für mich.


----------



## anne waffel (2. Februar 2011)

11h30 am Samstag klingt gut! Schwarzwild und Anne Waffel sind dabei!

Anne...Mut


----------



## Gudyo (2. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

@Carsten: bin Samstag um 10.45 bei dir, morgen geht leider nicht, müssen E-Bike probefahren für meinen Schatz.
@Marco: Willste mitfahren, dann holen wir dich gegen 11 Uhr in Dölke ab?
@Rest: Habs geschaft, nach endlosen Suchaktionen hab ich heute meinen NEUEN Winterrahmen geschossen. Der steht in Salzburg und wie der Zufall spielt fahr ich nächsten Mittwoch hoch^^. Für die, wo nachschauen wollen: BMC Superstroke ST01 orange mit RP2 Dämpfer aus 2007 für 299 Euronen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mountain 31 (3. Februar 2011)

Danke fürs Angebot Friedhelm aber ich fahr auf eigener Achse nach Hinsbeck, frag doch mal den Sebastian, der ist dann wenigstens ausgeruht um den 1:3 Auswärtssieg der Stuttgarter mitzuverfolgen....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. Februar 2011)

Alles klar Friedhelm, wird so gemacht.

Schönen Gruss vom Simon" mit den grossen Ohren"


----------



## Lübke27 (3. Februar 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> frag doch mal den Sebastian, der ist dann wenigstens ausgeruht um den 1:3 Auswärtssieg der Stuttgarter mitzuverfolgen....



Ich hab ja die Befürchtung das Du vor lauter  nicht mal mitfahren kannst, wenn Schalke am Freitag mit 5 Gegentoren aus Dortmund nach Hause fährt... 

Aber danke das Du an mich denkst. Wat wäre hiermit: Treffen wir uns um 11 Uhr in Boisheim? Dann kann ich Dich noch ein paar Kilomater trösten.


----------



## Olli.K (3. Februar 2011)

Tach zusammen,
schließe mich Samstag an.

@ Michael: Bin 10:45 bei Dir.


----------



## mountain 31 (3. Februar 2011)

ok seb. 11.00 Uhr steh ich mitm Knüppel in Boisheim hinterm Baum!


----------



## mountain 31 (3. Februar 2011)

wow, wenn ich richtig gezählt hab werden wir zu acht sein, respekt für nen 5.Feb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Februar 2011)

Moin,

na das lässt auf einen  Zahlreichentourenmitfahrersommer hoffen.......

@Olli: OK!

Habe mal was bearbeitet/gezeichnet:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.72948.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.52606.html

Haben wir schon mal 2 Möglichkeiten.

Hinweg zum WS besteht zumTeil aus Niederrhein Marathon 1/2 und ein wenig gezeichnet. 

Rückweg ist nur gezeichnet.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Februar 2011)

Morgen zusammen,
brauche doch kein Leihrad, hab mein kleines schwarzes wieder zusammengebaut mit ner gebrauchten Deorebremse. 
Sonst alles beim alten.
Bis Morgen
Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Februar 2011)

Es is zum Eierlegen  Bin für samstag raus   Euch allen viel Spaß beim Reiskuchen mümmeln

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. Februar 2011)

Ok Friedhelm, dann brauch ich das Focus nicht wieder zusammenbauen.

Bis Morgen


----------



## mountain 31 (4. Februar 2011)

seb: wo genau in Boisheim?


----------



## Lübke27 (4. Februar 2011)

Pizzeria. 1100.


----------



## Olli.K (5. Februar 2011)

Wird auch bei "Sturm" gefahren???


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Februar 2011)

Ich sage mal ja..........................


----------



## Olli.K (5. Februar 2011)

OK, bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. Februar 2011)

Also Sturm würd ich das jetzt nicht nennen

Liegt aber daran, dass das Guiding Team uns immer schön mit dem Wind oder im Wald fahren liess. Herzlichen Dank dafür!

Friedhelm, danke fürs Taxi. Hab ich über der Reistorte vergessen.

Anne, selbst schuld.
Was ich nämlich an dieser Gruppe richtig klasse finde, ist, dass immer mehrere Neigungsgruppen bedient werden. Von den Long Distance Rennern über die Spazierenfahrer bis zu den Hügelrunterrutschern hatten alle in der Gruppe ihren Spass und sassen zusammen an der Reistorte. Spitzenaktion!

Will ich bald wieder mitmachen.


----------



## anne waffel (5. Februar 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Anne, selbst schuld.



Jaaaa, ich bin doof und faul dazu - ich habe mich ein wenig abschrecken lassen von den geposteten Strecken  Da habe ich doch glatt den zappelnden Gudyo im Wildschweinzaun verpasst . Na, glücklicherweise sind alle Beteiligten heil' geblieben und es gab nur kleinere Flurschäden 
Ich lern' euch schon alle noch kennen.

Anne...Sofakante


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. Februar 2011)

Die Strecke wäre genau richtig für Dich gewesen; wie Spazierenfahrer schon schrieb, wird jede Neigungsgruppe bedient: Die einen freuen sich über ein kurzes Päuschen mit Showeinlage, die anderen freuen sich über ein paar technische extra Up- und Downhills.

@all: Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, ich freue mich aufs nächste mal, dann freut Anne sich hoffentlich auch mit.


----------



## Olli.K (5. Februar 2011)

Also, 
bis knapp der Hälfte hats mir auch gefallen, 
und jetzt muss ich erst Teile bestellen


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Coole Truppe.................

Außer über das mitgeführte Material müssen wir mal reden.......


----------



## bikeoli1971 (5. Februar 2011)

ewig nicht mehr da gewesen und training bei gegen null - will's morgen ändern und hab grob die SH und umgebung oder sonstwas im auge... jemand lust und zeit? gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (5. Februar 2011)

Lust schon, bin aber noch beim Kegeln!!!


----------



## bikeoli1971 (6. Februar 2011)

also sturm weniger, temp mehr und noch nicht mal regen! anfang feb nenn ich das mal sehr nett. 

werd wohl gegen 11 am parkplatz SH (DH-Park), bin da abern sehr flexibel...

@mountain: hoffe mal du bist inzwischen vom kegeln zurück? wach und ausgeruht! zu zweit fängts an und dann schaun wir mal...


----------



## Gudyo (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
so is das, da macht man den Stunt seines Lebens und keiner hält ne Kamera drauf.  Ich melde mich jetzt erst mal ab für die nächsten 2 Wochen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Schwarzwild (6. Februar 2011)

Schönen Urlaub! 

... und auch beim Skilaufen immer auf unauffällige Elektrozäune achten!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. Februar 2011)

Na Friedhelm,
hoffentlich keine Sturzfolgen?

Dann muss ich jetzt wohl alleine trainieren.

Gruss an alle.

Ach ja, für die nächste Massenveranstaltung schlag ich den kommenden Sonntag vor, da ich Samstag wieder knechten geh.
( Ich hab jetzt extra nicht Massensprint geschrieben, damit Anne nicht wieder Schwimmbüx kriegt. Sorry, musste aber sein.)


----------



## Gudyo (7. Februar 2011)

Nene,
Dienstag Nacht gehts in Skiurlaub
Wie siehts heute mit ner kleine Abschußrunde aus? 16.00 Schule??
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Februar 2011)

Schade, zu spät gesehen.

Schönen Urlaub.

Wer will ne Mittwochsrunde?


----------



## Finnwulf (8. Februar 2011)

nach dem ersten kläglichen versuch letztens würd ich doch gern nohcmal mitfahren. mittwoch klingt gut. was hattest du denn so vor?

mfg, sebastian


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Februar 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Schade, zu spät gesehen.
> 
> Schönen Urlaub.
> 
> Wer will ne Mittwochsrunde?



Ich!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte da so an die übliche Afterwork Runde von den Süchtelner Höhen nach" wohin du willst"

Zeitlich wär ich noch flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (9. Februar 2011)

klingt gut, zeitlich mir momentan noch relativ egal...
wäre nur schön, wenn ich so gegen halb acht / acht wieder zuhause wäre, wenn euch das nicht zu früh ist.


----------



## hurschi (9. Februar 2011)

währe auch gerne mal wieder dabei, kann aber nicht vor 1800 ab SüHö, bzw. 1830 ab Hinsbeck. Schaue später noch mal rein. 
Bey


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Muss ich jetzt wieder die Entscheidungen treffen?

Nicht zu spät kommt mir auch entgegen, Finnwulf.

Was hälst du von 1500 irgendwo in Dülken?

Dann könnte man ne Seenrunde drehen und kurz nach der Dunkelheit wieder zu hause sein.

Das wär auch Starrbike geeignet.


----------



## Finnwulf (9. Februar 2011)

@Spazierenfahrer: das klingt echt gut. 15 uhr auch. wo denn dann treffen? und welche seen wolltest du so abklappern?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte an die Aral an der Brabanter Strasse.

Und dann über Boisheim und die verschiedenen Bruchseen nach Hinsbeck und über die Süchtelner Höhen zurück.


Bis gleich


----------



## Finnwulf (9. Februar 2011)

alles klar, 15 uhr, aral, brabanterstraße.

bis gleich


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Februar 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> währe auch gerne mal wieder dabei, kann aber nicht vor 1800 ab SüHö, bzw. 1830 ab Hinsbeck. Schaue später noch mal rein.
> Bey



Hallo Rene,

werde bei diesem Wetter um 16:00 Uhr  fahren!


----------



## hurschi (9. Februar 2011)

Danke für das Feedback. Dann mal viel Spaß allen bei dem Wetter, konnte zum Glück zumindest gestern meine Runde drehen. 
Bey,
Rene


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Na, dann sind wir ja wenigstens alle zum Fahren gekommen, wenn auch nicht zusammen.

Für Sonntag könnte ich mir vorstellen, gaaanz gemütlich nach Hinsbeck zu rollen, um von dort aus ein Revival des letzten Sonnntags einzuleiten.

Da ich heimlich mitgelogged hab, würde ich das wohl wiederfinden.

Andererseits bin ich auch für neue Touren immer offen und würde das nur als Notfallplan verstanden wissen, wenn alle Ortskundigen was besseres vorhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (10. Februar 2011)

jenachdem was ihr am sonntag dann ab hinsbeck vorhabt, sasg ich mal bedingt zu...


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin raus fürs WE. Schweinegrippe!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Februar 2011)

Na dann gute Besserung.

Mach die Sau platt.


----------



## Schwarzwild (12. Februar 2011)

Steht der Treffpunkt für Sonntag jetzt? Uhrzeit?

Ab Hinsbeck geht zum Glück ja so Einiges. Vielleicht lässt sich die Strecke ja spontan der vorangegangenen Regenmenge anpassen.
Egal, ich melde mich auf jeden Fall schon mal an; da für Sonntag wieder Sonne und Trockenheit angesagt sind, vorsorglich auch Frau Waffel.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. Februar 2011)

Der Treffpunkt in Hinsbeck steht.

Mein Vorschlag 11.00 Uhr an der üblichen Stelle, Abweichungen können auf Antrag genehmigt werden.

Finnwulf, 10.00 Aral? Dann haben wir viel Zeit nach Hinsbeck!?


----------



## Finnwulf (12. Februar 2011)

jo alles klar, 100 uhr, aral. sollte sich was ändern, meld ich mich noch per handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. Februar 2011)

So machen wir das !


----------



## Finnwulf (13. Februar 2011)

bin raus, schienbein kaputtgehauen. morgen erstmal zum arzt. euch trotzdem noch viel spaß!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

Du machst ja komische Sachen 

Alles Gute, werd schnell wieder heil.

Was ist mit Schwarzwild und Anne?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

Finnwulf ist raus, keine Rückmeldung von Schwarzwild und Anne - Schade.

Damit ist dieser Termin wohl geplatzt.


----------



## Schwarzwild (13. Februar 2011)

Wir waren heute Nacht bis 3 Uhr auf einer Geburtstagsparty, erst bei der Rückkehr habe ich gesehen, dass der Terminvorschlag 11 Uhr ist.
Ich könnte es evtl. so eben schaffen, bis 11 Uhr da zu sein, lieber wäre mir 11:30, Anne Waffel meldet sich ab...
Eigentlich würde ich aber eher eine ausgeschlafene Runde heute Nachmittag bevorzugen, hoffentlich bist Du jetzt nicht schon alleine losgefahren und wartest in Hinsbeck.


----------



## Schwarzwild (13. Februar 2011)

@Spazierenfahrer: Bist Du noch online?

... Shit...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

Ausgeschlafene Runde heute nachmittag wär auch was!

So gegen 1500 Uhr wo?

Check mal deine PM`S


----------



## Schwarzwild (13. Februar 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ausgeschlafene Runde heute nachmittag wär auch was!
> 
> So gegen 1500 Uhr wo?...


Okay, Termin steht bei mir.
Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?

Wo? Mir egal, ich komme dann dahin.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

Wollte diesmal kein Auto einsetzen, deshalb Radanfahrt.

Ich wohn in Dülken, wo wohnst du und wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Schwarzwild (13. Februar 2011)

Ich käme aus Richtung MG-Lürrip, 
Treffpunkt wäre ja abhängig davon, _wohin_ es dann geht.

SüHo verlängern über Hinsbeck bis ungefähr Blaue Lagune und variabel retour?
Oder möchtest Du wieder Richtung Schlucht? Oder?

Da ich mein Bike sowieso schon im Auto habe, wäre es bei evtl. längerer Anfahrt auch kein Problem für mich, schnell damit irgendwo hin zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme Tor 2

SüHÖ ( Parkplatz Autobahn/ Sportplätze) zur Blauen Lagune.

Bis 1500 dann.


----------



## Schwarzwild (13. Februar 2011)

Okay, bis gleich!


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo

wie sieht es mit mittwoch aus?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

Gut sieht´s aus.

Zwei ( du und ich) haben schon Interesse.


----------



## Finnwulf (14. Februar 2011)

mittwoch bin ich auch wieder fit, denk ich. bin wohl zeitlich relativ beschränkt, muss um viertel nach fünf wieder zu hause sein, freundin kriegt mit gips weder wohnungs- noch haustüre aufgeschlossen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde Mittwoch gegen 18:00 Uhr zu Hause losfahren, nur so zur Info. Falls jemand an der JH in HB einsteigen möchte, würde ich um 18:39 Uhr dort sein.

Wie sieh es mit Samstag aus?? 
Ich glaube da ist noch eine Rechnung mit der Schlucht offen

Sonst würde ich diese Runde  in Betracht ziehen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67343.html

Treffen am WS, von dort durch die Schlucht, danach über die Grabhügel Richtung Swalmen, vorbei an der Swalm, 8er Bahn zurück durchs Depot.

Kaffee trinken und wer möchte nochmal die Schlucht............


----------



## Schwarzwild (14. Februar 2011)

Die gepostete Runde für Samstag klingt gut, bin dabei.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Februar 2011)

Bei mir Mittwoch auch ne Nachtfahrt, also 1839 Hinsbeck geht klar.

Leichtes oder schweres Gerät?

Am W.E. könnt ihr frei ohne mich planen, bin knechten.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Februar 2011)

Hi,

dachte an eine Grundlagenrunde.............!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmuffins (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
versuche mich mal um 18.05Uhr in Wankum einzuklinken.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Februar 2011)

Grundlagenrunde?

Ne wenns sein muss, deutlich besser als alleine fahren

Ach, Finnwulf, wie siehts Freitag tagsüber bei dir aus?
Und glaub ja nicht, dass du deinen kleinen Freizeitunfall nicht haarklein erklären musst!?


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Februar 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Grundlagenrunde?
> 
> Ne wenns sein muss, deutlich besser als alleine fahren
> 
> ...


Hallo
wir koenen auch eine Grundlagentrailrunde drehen


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Februar 2011)

Grundlagenrunde es ist, junger Padavan.

Ich bring das Hardtail mit und dann sehen wir mal.

Hoffentlich ist´s nicht so sudelig, ich konnt´s nicht erwarten und hab schon die Sommerreifen drauf


----------



## Finnwulf (16. Februar 2011)

@ spazierenfahrer: hab mir, blöd wie ich manchmal bin, die stumpfe seite vom spalthammer gegens schienbein gehauen. dick angeschwollen, aber nix ernsthaft kaputt. freitag ist bei mir schlecht, muss meine freundin zum arzt begleiten. kA wie lang das dauern wird, kann aber denk ich spät werden. wie siehts denn mit donnerstag aus?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Februar 2011)

Donnerstag nachmittag würde gehen, dann aber schön ruhig.

Die "Grundlagenrunde" heute abend hat mich geschafft.

15.00 Uhr Aral, dann bist du zu deinem festen Termin wieder zu Hause?

Und was den Unfall angeht, da hatten wir uns was gaaanz anderes vorgestellt wg Wochentag und Uhrzeit

Wenn du willst bis dann, ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein, bin jetzt müde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (17. Februar 2011)

alles klar, 1500 aral. heut aber nich ganz so lang wie letzte woche.
bis nachher.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (17. Februar 2011)

So machen wir das.


----------



## Gudyo (18. Februar 2011)

Tach zusammen,
Ski sind eingemottet, hätte besser ein Surfbrett mitgenommen, Wildschweinzäune gabs auch keine also bin ich am Stück und wieder zu Hause. Was den Morgen mit dem schluchtigen Trailgewitter ab Weisser Stein?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Februar 2011)

Willkommen zuhause.

Erstaunlich, wie schnell zwei Wochen vergehen

Jetzt am W.E ohne mich, aber die Grundlagenrunde Montag oder Dienstag können wir schon mal ins Auge fassen.

Könnte sein, dass Finnwulf sich anschliessen möchte.


----------



## anne waffel (19. Februar 2011)

Da bislang noch kein Terminvorschlag kam: Schwarzwild und ich würden um 11h30 ab Weißer Stein loslegen wollen - mag wer mitkommen? Keine Hardcoretour - ich muss wieder ein bisschen 'reinkommen 

Anne...Schlucht


----------



## Gudyo (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Anne,
ist genau mein Tourprofil. Bin da.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## anne waffel (19. Februar 2011)

sehr schön - dann bis gleich!

Anne...mit Anhang


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Februar 2011)

Wünsche Spass gehabt zu haben.

Da mir aktuell die Kurse wegbrechen und ich morgen Zeit und Bock hätte:

Wer will was und wo und wann?

Bin für jeden Quatsch zu haben, wenn er mit dem Rad stattfindet!


----------



## anne waffel (19. Februar 2011)

eine sehr schöne Runde, Friedhelm  Wir sind immer wieder gerne mit unterwegs! Lass' endlich den Frühling wieder kommen - dann arbeite ich auch noch etwas mehr an meiner Form!

Anne...formlos


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Februar 2011)

Tach zusammen.

Friedhelm, 16.00 an der Schule?

Sebastian, willst du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (21. Februar 2011)

Muss bis mindestens 17.00 Uhr arbeiten... Selbst und ständig 

Ich peile fest das WE an!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Februar 2011)

Das höre ich mit einem gewissen Neid, bei uns ist so gar nichts los.

Zumindest theoretisch darf ich am W.E. arbeiten, aber das kann sich wie die letzten Wochen auch noch ändern. Schaun wir mal.

Ansonsten wie stehts mit Gudyo und Finnwolf?


----------



## Gudyo (21. Februar 2011)

16.00 Uhr Schule ist etwas knapp, muss erst noch Lichtanlage umbauen da mein kleines schwarzes wieder mal ner Überholung unterzogen werden muss nach dem Wildschweinzaun. 16.30 is machbar!

Allg. Frage: 1/2 mm Spiel (in vertikaler Richtung ) im Oktalinklager = tolerierbar oder besser raus? Zweite Frage an die Spezies: Buchsen am Dämpfer vor Montage schmieren oder nicht? (Gleitlager werden normal nicht geschmiert hatte aber da so an Kupferpaste gedacht)
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Februar 2011)

16.30 an der Schule.

Octalinklager mit Spiel- kaputt!

Welche Länge? 113  und 118 hab ich noch da.

Sind die Dämpferbuchsen innen gleitbeschichtet?

Ich würde sie mit viel Fett einsetzen, denn wo Fett ist, reibt es nicht, frisst nicht fest und gammelt nicht durch reinkriechendes Wasser.

Ich gaube, bei foxbuchsen gibts da ne Innenbeschichtung, die trocken sein soll. Bin aber nicht Sicher.

Bis nachher


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Februar 2011)

Moin Friedhelm,
wann und wo?


----------



## Gudyo (24. Februar 2011)

Obwohl ich keine Lust hab bei dem Schietwetter, wartest du doch nur drauf, dass ich absage. Leider verloren, 16.30 am Bismarckturm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Februar 2011)

Ist ja mörderisch, dieser (Klein)Gruppendruck

Man sieht sich dort.


----------



## Gudyo (24. Februar 2011)

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour..
Auch wen ich im nebeligen Nieselregen kurfristig die Orientierung verloren hatte war es doch besser als Couching! Jemand trotz der schlechten Prognosen fürs Wochenende für ne Tour zu gewinnen? Wollte Samstag nachmittag ne Runde drehen, irgendwas egal wo. 
@Michel: Die Mittwochsrunde ist echt geil! Vorallem das letzte Stück vor dem Depot an der renaturierten Schwalm entlang kannte ich noch nicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Februar 2011)

Klar besser als Couching!

Und was die Orientierung angeht, staun ich immer wieder, wie gut du dich hier auskennst.

Für Samstag bin ich bis jetzt raus, noch keine Absage für die Trainings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALPTRAEUMER (25. Februar 2011)

Hi Biker,

falls ihr euch auch mit Oldies abgebt (um 40), schaut euch doch mal unsere Seite an: www.nettebiker.de. Wir fahren mit unseren MTB`s meist Sonntags um 10:30 Uhr etwas durchs lokale Gelände (Süchteln, Kaldenkirchen, Hinsbeck). Wenn ihr Lust habt treffen wir uns "Am Hegbaum" in Lobberich oder schreibt mir, dann informiere ich die Jungs

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Gudyo (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Alptraeumer (schwieriger Name, musste drei mal runterscrollen),
na ist doch genau meine Altersgruppe, die U 40 hab ich schon zum aufgeben gezwungen weil die bergauf immer eingeschlafen und vom Rad gefallen sind. Kommt jetzt nur noch auf euren Anspruch an, ich bin Genußfahrer und nicht zum Einzelzeitfahren geboren. Schnitte im Gelände liegen bei mir deutlich unter 20 km/h. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wen eure Touren zwischen 30 und 60 km bei gemässigtem Tempo liegen, komm ich einfach mal vorbei und denke das ich nicht der Einzige sein werde.
Gruß Friedhelm

Nachtrag: Das Bild mit der Kröte ist ja wohl der Hammer!


----------



## ALPTRAEUMER (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo Friedhelm,

dein Anforderungsprofil passt perfekt zu uns, wir fahren meist so einen 17er Schnitt und sind 2-3h unterwegs.  Meist auch bei so `nem Sauwetter. Treffen ist immer Sonntags um 10:30 in Lobberich "Am Hegbaum" etwa Höhe Nr. 34. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitfahrer! Vielleicht bis bald mal.

Dirk

P.S. Die Kröte gehört zu den Gründungsmitgliedern.


----------



## bikeoli1971 (27. Februar 2011)

hallo alptraeumer, 

ihr seid morgen auch unterwegs? werd erst morgen früh wissen ob ich mobil bin und rumkommen kann. wenn ja, würds mich freuen ne runde mitzudrehen morgen. Wg treffpunkt würd ich mich ggf nochmal melden, bin net ganz so firm in der ecke...

@friedhelm- hey, wie war dein urlaub? alles gut hoffe ich! fährst du morgen auch?

Gruß oli

Nachtrag...GRRRR-verpennt! next time!


----------



## Gudyo (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab alles richtig gemacht, gestern zwischen 11 und 3 teilweise sogar mit Sonne rund um Schloss Dyck und heute in die Sauna.
@Alptraeumer: Hört sich doch gut an, wie siehts den nächste Woche aus? Radeln oder kollektiver Rinderwahn?
@Carsten: Morgen?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ALPTRAEUMER (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Friedhelm, hallo oli,

nächste Woche bin ich mit 3 Freunden in Holland an der See (wegen des Rinderwahns). Ob von den anderen jemand fährt weiss ich nicht, war heute auch alleine.  
Kann aber gerne Patrick und Theo mal auf euch aufmerksam machen, damit ihr nicht umsonst kommt. Meist ist eigentlich immer ein Trupp von ca. 3+x Bikern da, aber eben nur meist...
Schönes Restwochenende bis später mal

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit einer nicht Karnevals Fahrt am Freitag/Samstag aus?

Obwohl so wie wir fahren denken auch alle"De Zoch kümmt"


----------



## Olli.K (27. Februar 2011)

Freitag/Samstag muß ich arbeiten.
Wie sieht es mit dem Mittwoch aus???


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,

da habe ich Spätschicht


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Februar 2011)

Na hier ist ja was los! 

Gudyo, ne danke, heute nicht.

Ich habs gestern falsch gemacht und bin auf der Arbeit richtig abgesoffen.

Für mich findet heute der Krieg im Saale statt, ich geh meine Schwimmhäute stutzen.

Morgen arbeiten, aber Mittwoch bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit.


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch wäre bei mir auchne kleine runde drin ,sofern die Regierung nich wieder was besseres vor hat .. schaun wa mal


----------



## Kostka (28. Februar 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit einer nicht Karnevals Fahrt am Freitag/Samstag aus?
> 
> Obwohl so wie wir fahren denken auch alle"De Zoch kümmt"


 

Hallo Michael,

ich würde am Samstag gerne mitfahren. Wann und wo könnten wir uns treffen?

LG

Matthias


----------



## mountain 31 (28. Februar 2011)

freitag ist bei mir auch ne Alkoholverdunstungsfahrt angesagt (aber nicht um 8.00 Uhr) und Samstag hab ich das hier ins Auge gefasst : http://www.blitzkray.de/Menue/Sport/CTF/ctf.html


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Februar 2011)

OK, dann meld ich mal für Mittwoch und Freitag Interesse an.

Für beide Fälle: Wann und Wo?


----------



## Lübke27 (1. März 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> und Samstag hab ich das hier ins Auge gefasst : http://www.blitzkray.de/Menue/Sport/CTF/ctf.html




Mehr Details bitte!

Hätte Interesse, weiß aber das die Berge da höher sind als hier, daher möchte ich zumindest bergauf kein Rennen machen  Bergab wäre das in Ordnung.


UPDATE:

Hab vorhin mit Marco telefoniert und wir sind uns einig:

- Kein Rennen bergauf
- kein "mitten in der Nacht aufstehen"
- 58er Runde


----------



## Gudyo (1. März 2011)

Hallo,
@Marco, Sebastian: Wäre gern der dritte im Bunde. Damit ich mich nicht wieder verfahre biete ich gerne an, euch beide abzuholen und mitzunehmen. Bei den Spritpreisen sicher kein Fehler ne Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden. 
@Morgen:Hab vor mein BMC morgen zu entjungfern, wen nix anderes ansteht fahr ich ne Runde um die Müllberge.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (1. März 2011)

Hört sich gut an, Friedhelm! Mal schauen wie sich 1 k hömes am Karnevalsamstag anfühlen.


----------



## xRalfx (1. März 2011)

Hi.....,
für Morgen....wenn jemand fährt bin ich 18:39 Uhr HB / JH da.....
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schwarzwild (1. März 2011)

Hey, das scheint ja ein richtig bike-aktives Karnevalswochenende zu werden.
Und wir Honks haben gedacht, da läuft hier in dieser Hinsicht sowieso nix und flüchten ins garantiert karnevalsfreie Ostfriesland. Mit ein wenig Neid wünschen wir allen Hiergebliebenen viel Spaß!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. März 2011)

Hy Friedhelm, 

BMC entjungfern 1600 bei dir?


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. März 2011)

von 16-18 hört sich jut an  Dann sach ma location an


----------



## Gudyo (2. März 2011)

16.00 Uhr bei mir 16.30 PP Kaldenkirchenerstrasse.
Bis nachher 
Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. März 2011)

Wird erledigt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. März 2011)

Na mal sehn welche der Termine ich wahr nehm vielleicht klau ich auch dir das Bier vom Balkon Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. März 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> freitag ist bei mir auch ne Alkoholverdunstungsfahrt angesagt (aber nicht um 8.00 Uhr) und Samstag hab ich das hier ins Auge gefasst : http://www.blitzkray.de/Menue/Sport/CTF/ctf.html



Hallo,

Freitag 12:39 Uhr HB an JH? 

Samstag ist mir zu Zeit intensiv. Werde ich hier eine Runde drehen.

@Matthias: 11:30 Uhr an der Niersbrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (3. März 2011)

So, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.

Wann, wie, und wer fährt? Was haltet Ihr von 9.00-9.30 Uhr den letzten einladen. Wo immer das auch ist... DAnn sollten wir spätestens um 11 auf der Strecke sein.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. März 2011)

An der Samstagsrunde würde ich mich gerne beteiligen, 11.30 Niersbrücke wär ok.

@Friedhelm 410 mm aber reichlich schwer.


----------



## Gudyo (4. März 2011)

Also Butter bei die Fische:
Ich fahr! 9.00 Uhr Ammern, 9.17 Dülken?
@Carsten: Gewicht is ja schon wichtig aber solange es von hinten aussieht als ob ich Packtaschen am Bike hab spielt das wohl nicht wirklich ne Rolle. Wann und wo kann ich die abhohlen, kriegste wieder sobald mein Shimp für die Comand Post da ist. Heute gegen 16.30 könnte ich bei dir sein. Wen nicht, hab ich noch die Federstütze von Cane, is zwar wie Hosenträger mit Gürtel aber für die eine Tour wirds reichen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. März 2011)

Das Mistverständniss ist auf meinem Mist gewachsen, ich meinte die Tour hier im Land.

Für 1000 HM´s bin ich noch zu feige

Sattelstütze liegt hinterm Haus an der Wand im Gras, geh durch das dackelhohe Tor und dann rechts, dann sofort siehe unten.

Persöhnlich kann ich sie dir nicht geben, muss mit der Mopete zum Tüv.

Viel Spass in Essen, den Spott und Hohn muss ich halt hinnehmen.


----------



## Gudyo (4. März 2011)

Danke und es war kein mistverständnis, es gibt ja auch noch Dölkener die nicht kneifen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (4. März 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Also Butter bei die Fische:
> Ich fahr! 9.00 Uhr Ammern, 9.17 Dülken?



Passt. Marco hab ich grade auch schon Bescheid gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (4. März 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Freitag 12:39 Uhr HB an JH?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Michael,

gerne, bin um 11:30 dort wo wir und zum ersten Mal getroffen haben.

LG

Matthias


----------



## mountain 31 (4. März 2011)

genau, bis morgen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. März 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> gerne, bin um 11:30 dort wo wir und zum ersten Mal getroffen haben.
> 
> ...



Alles Klar!

@Spazierenfahrer: kommst Du zu der Niersbrücke oder sollen wir Dich in HB an der JH abholen? 

Wollte grobe Richtung Schlucht.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. März 2011)

Nö, ich komm auch zur Niersbrücke.

Deswegen hab ich damals den WayPoint geschossen.

1130 bin ich da.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. März 2011)

Hi,

nicht die Brücke in der nähe des Flughafens, sondern die in der Nähe des Klosters.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. März 2011)

Da hast du mich aber erstmal erwischt.

Hab jetzt auf die Karte gekuckt und postuliere mal frech:

Brücke am Kloster ist eine weiter nördlich als die Holzbrücke am Flughafen, genauer auf  N51.33919 E6.36351 zwischen Mühlhausen Kirche und Grefrath.

Man sieht sich dann dort.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. März 2011)

Hi,

in Stück weiter fahren wo wir damals den Mathias in Richtung Kempen  entlassen haben und Du auch zurück gefahren bist!

N51° 22' 31.88", E6° 21' 27.37"


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (4. März 2011)

Hallo,
Das ist evtl. was für euch:

http://88190.webhosting34.1blu.de/biker/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=37&Itemid=58

Steht auch bei Reigi im Veranstaltungskalender.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. März 2011)

Als ob ich noch wüsste, wo ich vor Jahren mal langgefahren bin,-)

Und den Koordinaten nach möchtest du mich südlich Brüggen treffen, das wär mir zu weit ;-)

Eigentlich müsste das die richtige sein, oder:  

http://www.niersverband.de/gew/karten/karte-niers-07.pdf

Die Brücke liegt an der Langendonker Mühle, erinnere mich dunkel, Sumpflandschaft, schmale. asphaltierte Wege.

Hoffe, jetzt stimmts?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. März 2011)

Hi,

nähe von:
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?cl...iendonk&hnear=Xanten&cid=11570088751745251481


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. März 2011)

Da hat der flüchtige Blick vorm losfahren nicht gereicht, ich war auf der falschen Brücke! 

bin dann trotzdem nach Hinsbeck und in die Schlucht. War vielleicht besser, dass icvh alleine war, bin gar nicht zufrieden.

Friedhelm, Spass gehabt?  Montag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, was sagst du?


----------



## Gudyo (5. März 2011)

Spaß hatten wir wen auch nicht an der Route, sehr, sehr Waldautobahnlastig und wen mal etwas kam was als Trail durchgeht, war es bergauf. Teilweise sogar heftiger als mir lieb war, aber 1k hm bleibt 1k egal ob steil oder leicht ansteigend.Dennoch hat das der guten Laune keinen Abruch getan. Die Strecke war gut beschildert und die Verpflegung war auch OK. Empfehlen kann man diese CTF jedoch eher für CC Fahrer, mit unseren Moppets waren wir ganz klar Overdressed. So jetzt feier ich den Sieg über meinen inneren Schweinehund und die TSG Hoffenheim.
Montag geht glaub ich wieder was. Schaun wir mal, denke da so an die Mittwochsrunde am WS, mein Moppet muss artgerecht ausgeführt werden!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. März 2011)

Wärt ihr nich so gottfrüh losgefahren ,hätte ich mich gern dran gehangen 
Aber dafür hab ich heut nen kleinen Sieg  eingefahren ,sollte die Stelle nu öfters besuchen gehn 

Die Runde letzens mit euch war jut besser war der besuch heut an der Tankstelle  0,5 bar vorne und 1,4 hinten


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. März 2011)

Weisser Stein Montag klingt gut, Näheres dann Morgen Abend.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. März 2011)

Moin,



Für die allgemeine Verunsicherung......

habe ich die Mittwochsrunde noch ein wenig verlängert..

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67343.html


----------



## Gudyo (6. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin raus für Morgen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. März 2011)

@ Michael:

Sieht nett aus, ziemlich weit von dir zuhause aus, oder?

@Friedhelm, schade, hoffentlich nix ernstes!?

@ ALL: will denn jemand morgen fahren?
  Damit könnt5 ich mich ein bisschen vor der Arbeit( Mopped fertigmachen fürs Wochenende) drücken.


----------



## Finnwulf (6. März 2011)

morgen vor karneval drücken klingt gut. hattest du denn schon was geplant? uhrzeit?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. März 2011)

Vormittags ne Proberunde drehen und noch Kleinkram wie Heizgriffe einkaufen, was hältst du so von 1500 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (7. März 2011)

von mir aus auch gern schon gegen 13 oder 14 uhr, muss um 17 uhr wieder zu hause sein, dann wäre ein bisschen mehr zeit.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. März 2011)

Nee, das wird mir zeitlich dann doch zu eng.

Schade, vielleicht dann ein andermal.


----------



## Finnwulf (7. März 2011)

von mir aus auch um 1500 erst, solang ich um 1700 in dülken oder waldniel ankomm, is alles ok.


----------



## Gudyo (7. März 2011)

Nene, nix ernstes, Metaxamethose nennt sich das Syndrom, bekommt man durch laute Musik, zuviel Qualm und literweise Bier. Mein Schatz hat mich gezwungen gestern zum Bureball nach Gerderhahn zu gehen und daher bin ich heute eher fürs relaxen


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. März 2011)

Du Armer ( dass dein Schatz so böse Sachen mit dir macht, nicht wegen der Intoxication)

Was ist mit Mittwoch?


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. März 2011)

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (7. März 2011)

Hi, 
wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus?


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. März 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus?


Habe urlaub. Da fahre ich frueher.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. März 2011)

Wann kämt ihr denn Mittwoch in Hinsbeck vorbei?
( Diesmal die sichere Nummer)


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke so gegen 12:00 Uhr. 

Von dort aus eine Kaffeefahrt durch die Schlucht.............
Aber ohne Reiskuchen. 
Falls es morgen nicht in Strömen regnet.

Oder Plan B: Treffen am WS, anreise mit dem Pkw und die Mittwochs Runde fahren.


----------



## xRalfx (8. März 2011)

hätte Morgen Lußt zu fahren.....wer,wann, wo......12:00 Uhr ist zu früh....muss arbeiten
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. März 2011)

1200 Uhr wäre gut für mich, ab Hinsbeck in die Schlucht.

Reiskuchen ginge auf mich, weisst schon warum!


----------



## Gudyo (8. März 2011)

Hi zusammen,
muß als Beamter zwar auch morgen nicht arbeiten aber blicken lassen muß ich mich da mal. Anbetracht der Wetterlage fahr ich morgen gegen 16.00 Uhr ne gemütliche Grundlagenrunde Richtung Lago Bremptone.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. März 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> 1200 Uhr wäre gut für mich, ab Hinsbeck in die Schlucht.
> 
> Reiskuchen ginge auf mich, weisst schon warum!



OK.

Bis morgen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. März 2011)

Deal


----------



## flying joe (10. März 2011)

Hallo,

komme aus Niederkrüchten/Overhetfeld und würde mich gerne mal zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt einklinken.

Bin allerdings nicht der Raser und auch nicht der Schnellste Berg runter, wenn dies für euch o.k. ist, werde ich mal vorbeischauen. 

Fahre ab und zu mit den Kollegen aus dem mtb-heinsberg.de Forum eine Runde.

Ich freue mich aufs Kennenlernen und sage bis bald !

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (10. März 2011)

Hi zusammen,
@Geppi: Bin raus für Sonntag weil schon wieder ne Trinksportveranstaltung am Samstagabend stattfindet.
Aber für Samstag hätte ich schon Bock und Zeit. Jemand Vorschläge? Sonst nehm ich mir die MR am WS vor. Abfahrt gegen 11 am WS.


----------



## Lübke27 (11. März 2011)

Ich kann erst Samstag nachmittag gegen 14.30-15.00 Uhr...

Ich denke, dass ich mich richtung Dahlheim/Birgelen/Wassenberg begeben werde. Evtl werde ich die Halde in Ratheim noch mitnehmen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (11. März 2011)

hi,

lese hier schon eine weile mit, aber auf Grund von fehlendem Untersatz blieb es auch nur beim lesen. 

Jetzt hab ich mein Rad endlich komplett und suche nun Anschluss. 
Ich komme aus Breyell/Nettetal, hab aber kein Problem damit, auch mal paar Kilometer zum Treffpunkt zu gurken.  

Komme eigentlich aus dem Street/Dirt bereich, aber auf Grund fehlender Spots, bin ich nun auf einem Enduro/Freerider unterwegs. Ich hab jedoch überhaupt nichts gegen lange Touren. Da ich meine Urlaube oft auf dem Rad mit viel Gepäck verbringe, bin ich es gewohnt schwere Räder durchs Land zu treten 

Also dann, evtl. sieht man sich ja mal...

gruß
kosta


----------



## Pap (11. März 2011)

Bitte nicht erschrecken,
bin auch mal wieder aktiv (bei Touren).
Wollte am Samstag zu WS.
Abfahrt Kempen 10.30 Uhr


Gruß Pap


----------



## Thomas K (11. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute im Wald ein Navi gefunden.  Hat jemand von Euch oder Euren Bekannten ein Gerät verloren?  Bitte PN an mich.

Gruß
Thomas

P.S. Unter den 18 Wegpunkten waren viele Bekannte dabei (z.B. Dahlheimer Mühle).  Hätte der Besitzer einen Wegpunkt "zu Hause" gespeichert, wäre die Suche jetzt etwas einfacher).


----------



## Thomas K (11. März 2011)

flying joe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme aus Niederkrüchten/Overhetfeld und würde mich gerne mal zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt einklinken.
> 
> ...



Stimmt Joe - Du bist nur derjenige, der bei Schnee mal eben nach Maastricht fährt 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mountain 31 (11. März 2011)

werde morgen die RTF in Waldniel fahren......ja ich weiß sebastian.......das ist ja auf der Straße......ich entschuldige mich schon mal bei allen!!!!!


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. März 2011)

Na toll,

alle fahren und ich muss arbeiten!


----------



## Thomas K (11. März 2011)

Mach Dir nix draus.  Ich muss nicht arbeiten, kann aber trotzdem nicht fahren.  Du kannst aber vielleicht in ein paar Tagen fahren.  Bei mir wird da in den nächsten Wochen nix draus.

Zu der Sache mit dem Navi:  Wir haben den Besitzer über Reinhard's Forum schon gefunden   Ich habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert.  Ihm ist ein Riesenstein vom Herzen gefallen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (12. März 2011)

RTF - hm, ja. Ich bin noch nie auf solch einer Veranstaltung gewesen - das muss geändert werden. Schwarzwild und ich werden heute also auch auf der Straße landen und in Waldniel mitfahren. Welche Distanz ich mir dabei zutraue, wird kurzfristig entschieden.

Allen Regionalbikern ein schönes Wochenende!

Anne...Crosser


----------



## Thorsten1980 (13. März 2011)

Thomas K schrieb:


> Stimmt Joe - Du bist nur derjenige, der bei Schnee mal eben nach Maastricht fährt
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Und Gestern hat er uns mal wieder gezeigt was in ihm steckt 

Respekt @Joe


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. März 2011)

Nabend,

jemand Mittwoch dabei?


----------



## Olli.K (14. März 2011)

Ich!


----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich nutze im Moment den frühen Feierabend aus weil ich nicht mehr im dunklen fahren mag. Wen es dann wieder länger hell ist,bin ich Mittwochs auch am Start.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kostka (14. März 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> jemand Mittwoch dabei?


 
Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte am Mittwoch auch fahren, aber schon gegen 16:30. Um wieviel Uhr fahrt Ihr denn?


LG

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (14. März 2011)

Hi,

eigentlich um 18:00 Uhr, ab Wachtendonk. Event. könnte ich ein wenig eher, weiß aber nicht ob der Olli auch eher Zeit hat.

@Friedel: so würde ich das auch machen, aber ich muß bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten.

@all:
Wie sieht es mit dem WE aus?? 
Überlege Samstag die MR zu fahren, Start ab WS.


----------



## mountain 31 (14. März 2011)

Samstag hört sich gut an, Mittwoch Playoff


----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2011)

Samstag hört sich gut an, muß mal schauen damit ich nicht Freitagabend  versumpfe weil "Wir sind Borussia!" Also ein vorsichtiges Ja, wen es  schon hell ist beim losradeln
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (15. März 2011)

Kann leider nicht eher


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich um 18:00 Uhr, ab Wachtendonk. Event. könnte ich ein wenig eher, weiß aber nicht ob der Olli auch eher Zeit hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. März 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht eher



Also bleibt die gewohnte Zeit...


----------



## Kostka (15. März 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Also bleibt die gewohnte Zeit...


 
Vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwo auf dem Weg. Euch jedenfalls viel Spass morgen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Lübke27 (16. März 2011)

Moin Jungs,

wat ist denn die MR? Und wann wäre Start am Samstag.

Ich hatte eigentlich überlegt ab Dahlheimer Mühle zu starten, könnte mich aber unter Umständen auch für WS ermutigen.


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2011)

Hi Sebastian,
MR=Mittwochsrunde, das beste aus Schlucht, CTF Reuver, HK Trailgewitter inclusive 8erbahn hin und zurück (bei Bedarf) in einer 45er Runde vereint. Schau mal beim Michael, der hat irgendwo nen Link auf die GPS Daten.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (16. März 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian,
> MR=Mittwochsrunde, das beste aus Schlucht, CTF Reuver, HK Trailgewitter inclusive 8erbahn hin und zurück (bei Bedarf) in einer 45er Runde vereint. Schau mal beim Michael, der hat irgendwo nen Link auf die GPS Daten.
> Gruß Friedhelm




Danke. Habs mir mal angeschaut. Hmmmmm.... Ich weiß nicht. Ich glaube ich fahre nochmal die Runde vom letzten Samstag. Von der war ich so begeistert... 

Ich behlte mir aber vor, evtl doch mit Euch zu fahren 

Alternativ hab ich aber auch nix gegen Begleitung. Meine Strecke ist ab/an Dahlheimer Mühle knappe 35km mit um die 500hm. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich von Niederkrüchten oder sogar Amern starten. Das steht aber noch nicht fest, da mir letzte Woche die 35km auch mehr als gereicht haben - die sind nämlcih anstrengend.

Manko: Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Strecke aus dem Kopf hinbekomme, ist aber die Heimatkunde II, falls sie jemand aufm Schirm hat. Außerdem wollte ich die Strecke ein wenig anpassen, das heißt evtl. auch mal nen Weg 2x fahren 

Ich würde aufgrund dem angestrebten Rentner-Tempo bergauf, gegen 11/12 Uhr starten. (VB)


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2011)

Prüfe wer sich ewig bindet, ob sich nicht was besseres findet!
Ich warte jetzt mal ab wohin die Mehrheit tendiert und häng mich dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pap (17. März 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich um 18:00 Uhr, ab Wachtendonk. Event. könnte ich ein wenig eher, weiß aber nicht ob der Olli auch eher Zeit hat.
> 
> ...



Welche Uhrzeit am Samstag?
Überlege mit zu fahren, wenns zeitlich ausgeht.
Zeitfenster so zwischen 11.00 - 15.00Uhr


----------



## Lübke27 (17. März 2011)

So, ick hab mir entschieden.

Ich fahre am Sa. die Tour Dahlheim/Wassenberg/Halde Ratheim.... Startzeit *10.30 Uhr Dahlheimer Mühle*.


Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## westlicht (18. März 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> So, ick hab mir entschieden.
> 
> Ich fahre am Sa. die Tour Dahlheim/Wassenberg/Halde Ratheim.... Startzeit *10.30 Uhr Dahlheimer Mühle*.
> 
> ...



Hey Sebastian,

startest Du ab Amern? Vielleicht klink' ich mich mit ein ...

Bernd


----------



## Lübke27 (18. März 2011)

Hi Bernd,

ne, ich lasse mich von Marco (Mountain31) mit dem Auto abholen. An- und Abfahrt Dahlheim mitm Radl schenke ich mir zur Zeit noch.

Das heißt Du müsstest dann um 10.30 an der Mühle sein. Würde mich sehr freuen.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## westlicht (18. März 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> ne, ich lasse mich von Marco (Mountain31) mit dem Auto abholen. An- und Abfahrt Dahlheim mitm Radl schenke ich mir zur Zeit noch.
> 
> ...



... hört sich nach 'ner netten Aktion an Hoffe, dass ich zeitig aus'm Quark komme - dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall pünktlich an der Mühle!!!

Bernd


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. März 2011)

Ich bin für morgen raus....

Muss erst noch zu Hause einiges erledigen


----------



## westlicht (19. März 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> ne, ich lasse mich von Marco (Mountain31) mit dem Auto abholen. An- und Abfahrt Dahlheim mitm Radl schenke ich mir zur Zeit noch.
> 
> ...



... bin g'rad beim Frühstück und steig dann gleich mit in die Runde ein!

Bis denne

Bernd


----------



## anne waffel (19. März 2011)

Heute sind wir leider nicht dabei - hat jemand für morgen etwas geplant? Vielleicht sieht man sich?!

Anne...anderweitig


----------



## Gudyo (19. März 2011)

Morgähn,
bin gerade aus dem Frustkoma erwacht und werd gleich ne kleine Runde mit meinem Weibchen drehen. Für morgen wäre ich zu haben, sag mal ne christliche Zeit und ne Location an. Boa war ich  gestern zickig, FC Not gegen VFL Elend, die hätten noch 3 Stunden spielen können ohne das eine Manschaft ein Tor macht, gekrönt von einem Torwartfehler, Fußball is nicht mein Sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (19. März 2011)

Nabend,
bis jetzt hatte wohl keiner ne Idee für Morgen also fahr ich nach Dahlheim. 11 Uhr starte ich ab PP Sportplatz Oberkrüchten, wohin werd ich dann sehen.


----------



## anne waffel (19. März 2011)

hallo Friedhelm - so und nicht anders hätten wir das wohl auch vorgeschlagen . Schwarzwild und ich sind gerne dabei, wenn es genehm ist. Also dann bis morgen. 

Anne...ausgeschlafen


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. März 2011)

Na dann viel Spass für alle.

Bin leicht neidisch, bin bei dem Superwetter knechten.

Friedhelm; Montag, Dienstag und/oder Mittwoch?

Danach könnt ich erst wieder Dienstag, 29.03


----------



## Gudyo (20. März 2011)

Morgen,
bis gleich, freu mich das ich nicht alleine fahren muß.
Dienstag hört sich gut an 16.30 Bismarckturm?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (20. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
was für ein Einstieg in die Saison. Sonnenschein,griffige Trails, Windstille und nette Mitfahrer, alles da also los. Es sollte eine leicht modifizierte HK 2 Meinwege werden mit ziemlich genau 40 km bei 360 hm und es war ein echtes Erlebnis. Zum Abschluß lecker Kaffee in der Sonne an der Dahlheimer Mühle machte diese Runde dann zur perfekten Tour.


----------



## anne waffel (20. März 2011)

Gudyo hat es schon gesagt: Eine perfekte Runde! Was für ein Wetterchen auf wunderbarer Strecke . 

Atem genug für ein Pläuschen zwischendurch war auch (fast immer) noch - und nur an ein, zwei Steigungen musste ich kapitulieren  Der trail zur Dahlheimer Mühle war mein Favorit - echt klasse! Wie schön haben wir es hier doch vor unseren Haustüren 

Der perfekte Sonntag, so sieht er wohl aus. Danke für die nette Runde!

Anne...und Schwarzwild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. März 2011)

1630 Bismark ginge zur Not 

1600 bei dir gaanz grundlagig zum Müllberg (Rheydt) einmal rauf, zehnmal runter und gemütlich zurück wär mir lieber.


----------



## Gudyo (21. März 2011)

Wasn los? Für die Runde hol ich mein Rad nicht aus dem Keller (es sei den meine Frau fährt mit). Morgen solls 18 Grad werden also mindestens Hinsbeck und Retour.
Mach mal nen vernünftigen Vorschlag
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. März 2011)

Der Wunsch ging in Richtung technisches Fahren.

Aber wenns Strecke sein soll- 1630 Bismark es ist.

Übrigens:

 Erster Minirock gesichtet, es wird SOMMER


----------



## Gudyo (21. März 2011)

Dann du nicht immer sprechen in Rätseln, junger Padawan. Die Macht der Federelemente ist stark in dir aber noch viel Lernen du wirst müssen. 16.15 bei mir und dann gehts zum rumgehopse an den Müllberg (Schmiede mir dann  eben meine Flaties ans Rad).
Gruß Friedhelm

Noch was andreas, 10 April Essen Steele, Sebastian war so begeistert das ich gern mitfahren möchte. Lass mal durchzählen wegen der Fahrerei, ich kann 2 + 2 mitnehmen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. März 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> 16.15 bei mir und dann gehts zum rumgehopse an den Müllberg (Schmiede mir dann  eben meine Flaties ans Rad).
> Gruß Friedhelm



Denke ich werde auch gegen 16:15 auftauchen,aber 19:00 werd ich wieder zu Hause sein müssen n8schicht is am Start


----------



## anne waffel (21. März 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> ...16.15 bei mir und dann gehts zum rumgehopse an den Müllberg...



Wo ungefähr würde ich denn diesen Ort finden? Bin ohne Auto und überlege, mich anzuschließen, wenn meine Halsschmerzen sich bis dahin gelegt haben und wenn es die 7km-Anreise mit dem bike nicht übersteigt. (ab MG-Lürrip)

Anne...Halstablette


----------



## Kostka (21. März 2011)

Hallo,

am Mittwoch wollte ich eine Runde auf den Hinsbecker Höhen zu drehen. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. März 2011)

Das Wetter wird besser, alle kriechen aus ihren Löchern 

Friedhelm, geht klar.

bikefun : Nicht gegen 1615, UM 1615. 

Anne:
http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=51.156862,6.407002&spn=0.05,0.05&t=m&q=51.156862,6.407002


Kostka:

Klingt erstmal nicht schlecht.

Melde mich heute abend nochmal.


----------



## anne waffel (22. März 2011)

Danke an den Spazierenfahrer! Leider haben sich die Halsschmerzen zu einer Erkältung ausgewachsen. Da riskiere ich lieber nichts und klinke mich aus für den heutigen Tag. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!

Anne...Schonung


----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2011)

Na dann mal gute Besserung anne anne
Rest: Hab schon meinen Panzerkreuzer klargemacht für nachher. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. März 2011)

Gute Besserung Anne.

Für die anderen: bis gleich.


----------



## xRalfx (22. März 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Mittwoch wollte ich eine Runde auf den Hinsbecker Höhen zu drehen. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?
> 
> ...



Hi...,

hört sich gut an......wann/ Uhrzeit ? 

ps.  Treffpunkt ist HB/JH

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. März 2011)

Der Wannfrage schliess ich mich an, da ich vorher in Lobberland zu tun habe.

Deshalb werd ich auch mit dem Auto anreisen.
Das hat garnix damit zu tun, dass ich von dem Gerumpel vorhin Schwielen an den Händen habe 

War lustig Peter und Friedhelm.

Peter, Heldenbier nicht vergessen


----------



## geppi (22. März 2011)

@Friedhelm,
wollte euch heute Nachmittag nicht vom Bike hupen., wollte nur mal drei nette Biker grüßen. Hoffe ihr hattet eine nette Runde bei diesem super Wetter, man war ich neidisch.

Bis bald,
Andi


----------



## Kostka (22. März 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi...,
> 
> hört sich gut an......wann/ Uhrzeit ?
> 
> ...


 
Da ich noch keine passende Lichtquelle habe wollte ich gegen 17:00 an der JH sein. 

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. März 2011)

Mit Dunkelwerden ist so gegen 1900 Uhr zu rechnen, das würde mir als Zeitansatz für die Tour reichen, da ich gestern und heute schon unterwegs war.

Geppi, kein Problem. Friedhelm hat uns alles erklärt


----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2011)

@geppi:Haste gut gemacht! Waren am Müllberg und mindestens einem hat der Spass beim Treppenfahren auch etwas mehr Sicherheit gegeben, gell Pedro?
@JH Hins: 17.00 Uhr schaff ich logger. Geh mal eben Keller Funzel laden
Bis morgen
Friedhelm


----------



## anne waffel (22. März 2011)

Himmel, ich bin doch sehr froh, auf'm Krankenlager zu liegen 

Treppen  - Du liebes Lottchen, da hättet ihr ja mit mir etwas zu lachen gehabt.
Danke übrigens für die Genesungswünsche! 

Anne...Sofakante


----------



## Kostka (23. März 2011)

Super!

Ich warte dann um 17:00 Uhr an der JH.

LG

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. März 2011)

Mist, wollte gerade nen Rückzieher machen.

Friedhelm, reist du mit dem Rad an?


----------



## Gudyo (23. März 2011)

Ne, das schaff ich zeitlich nicht. Hab aber auch keinen Träger im Moment weil ich den gestern an meinen Neffen verliehen hab.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. März 2011)

Ok, man sieht sich oben.

By the Way, Anne:

Wie du sicherlich weisst, handhaben wir sowas immer sehr individuell.

Ich hätte den steilen Anstieg nicht mitfahren müssen, wenn ich nicht gewollt hätte.
Wir haben uns immer wieder an abgesprochenen Stellen getroffen.

Gesundheit oder deren Abwesenheit zählt als Ausrede, nicht aber Feigheit.


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. März 2011)

@ Anne: gute besserung

@ geppi: Danke fürs alte Leute erschrecken  

@ Friedhelm :Jo langsam fängt es an 
Laune zu machen wenns was kniffeliger wird 
@ carsten : Jo das Heldenbier hat gezischt wie Wasser auf heissen Stein 

Mal sehen was morgen so mit Biken geht
Fazit : Müllberge behopsen macht Laune ,mächtig Laune 

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (24. März 2011)

Hallo, jemand was vor am WE?


----------



## Lübke27 (24. März 2011)

Ja, wieder mal Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen auskurieren.

Ich könnte kotzen. Im Moment wechsel ich mich mit meinem Junior ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (24. März 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand was vor am WE?


Ja ich, aber früh. HK Downhill 1 optimieren mit Maharishi-Berg und Rothenbach-Trail und die Hälfte von HK Downhill 2 ausprobieren.
@ Sebastian: Gute Besserung


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. März 2011)

Hey Reigi, das klingt gut! Mach das so.

Kann leider nicht mit, weil am W E Arbeit angesagt ist.

Aber mein Kurs morgen fällt aus, deshalb fahr ich an die Ahr.

Wer mitwill, heute noch posten oder mich morgen zwischen 0800 und 1000 Uhren anrufen.
Ich fahr, Träger ist schon dran am Auto.


----------



## xRalfx (25. März 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand was vor am WE?



ja....möchte aber viel Berge fahren und das wenn es geht in der Eifel


----------



## Gudyo (26. März 2011)

Viel Spass euch allen, ich fahr dann morgen zum WS weil ich Mittwoch keine Zeit hab. Start gegen 11 am WS wens jemanden hinzieht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kostka (26. März 2011)

Mahlzeit allerseits!

WE ist für mich auch gestrichen. Mein Frau hat mich zum Tapezieren verdonnert.

Ich würde gerne aber am Mittwoch eine Runde fahren. Die letzte Mittwochstur war richtig gut! Als falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren würde ich mich freuen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. März 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Viel Spass euch allen, ich fahr dann morgen zum WS weil ich Mittwoch keine Zeit hab. Start gegen 11 am WS wens jemanden hinzieht.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Moin,

morgen schaue ich mal, da ich heute Abend auf einem Geburtstag bin.

Wolltest Du morgen die MR fahren?


----------



## Gudyo (26. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ja, hatte ich vor.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. März 2011)

Hallo.
Mittwoch WS?


----------



## Kostka (28. März 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Mittwoch WS?


 
Hallo Michael,

ich mache es vom Wetter abhängig. Solte es stark regnen  lasse ich es sein. Ist es einigermaßen trocken bin ich dabei.

LG

Matthias


----------



## mountain 31 (28. März 2011)

vorhersage für Samstag 23 grad und sonnenschein......und ich meine nicht mallorca.....aber da wird meine Gabel (na gut, der Pikser) noch nicht zurück sein....schon wieder RR.......ich werd noch richtig schnell ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (28. März 2011)

@ Michael:
Bin ca. 17:35Uhr bei dir.


----------



## Pap (28. März 2011)

Jemand Samstag auf der CTF in Grefrath dabei?


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. März 2011)

Nabend,

@Kostka:wir fahren mit dem Auto zum WS .

@Ralf:

Treffpunkt WS gegen 18:00 Uhr:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...74307,6.124792&spn=0.006175,0.013797&t=h&z=16

@Olli: alles klar.  

@Pap: falls ich Zeit habe fahre ich die CTF.


----------



## Gudyo (28. März 2011)

Nabend,
Mittwoch und Samstag muss ich passen. Die Trail´s ink. Schlucht waren sehr gut fahrbar am Sonntag, viel Spass. Was ist mit morgen, will gegen 17 15 Uhr am Müllberg in MG bisgen rumhoppeln und anschließend ne kleine Runde durch die Landwehren drehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. März 2011)

@Schade Friedhelm das du so spät losrollst werde nämlich gleichne runde heizen denn um 16 uhr is feiern  angesacht 
Wäre gern mit dir und  vvlt noch anderen Personen ne runde über die Müllberge gehopst und dann durch die Landwehren gepflügt

@ Anne wie gehts deiner Erkältung ?? Und auch du kannst locker Treppen fetzen


----------



## anne waffel (29. März 2011)

danke der Nachfrage, Peter - alles im Lot. Wir überlegen, die MTB-Runde in Grefrath mitzufahren am Samstag

Ich würd' die kleine wählen: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yhmfpzdmxzfslrcc&referrer=trackList

Mag sich noch jemand anschließen? Abfahrt wann?

Anne...langsam


----------



## Kostka (29. März 2011)

@Michael: Mein Auto ist leider kaputt und ich bringe es erst am Do. in die Werkstatt

@PAP: ich hätte Interesse am Samstag mitzufahren. Falls Du Lust hast könnten wir von Kempen zusammen dorthin fahren. Vielleicht könnten wir den Michael mitnehmen

LG

Matthias


----------



## xRalfx (29. März 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> @Kostka:wir fahren mit dem Auto zum WS .
> 
> ...


 
bis Morgen....... Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pap (29. März 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> @Michael: Mein Auto ist leider kaputt und ich bringe es erst am Do. in die Werkstatt
> 
> @PAP: ich hätte Interesse am Samstag mitzufahren. Falls Du Lust hast könnten wir von Kempen zusammen dorthin fahren. Vielleicht könnten wir den Michael mitnehmen
> 
> ...



OK,
fahre auf jeden Fall von Kempen aus mit dem Rad.
Bernd aus WD und Jürgen aus Kempen wollen auch mit.
Uhrzeit werden wir am Freitag festlegen.
Für Alle anderen die Lust haben:
Treffpunkt 11.30 Uhr am Eisstadion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (30. März 2011)

Schade! Die Kempener Bande würde ich schon gerne nochmal sehen aber werde wohl schon ne Stunde früher auf die RTF Runde gehen!


----------



## mountain 31 (30. März 2011)

einen hab ich noch, für eure nächste Xalp direkt auf die Wiesn:


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. März 2011)

Pap schrieb:


> OK,
> fahre auf jeden Fall von Kempen aus mit dem Rad.
> Bernd aus WD und Jürgen aus Kempen wollen auch mit.
> Uhrzeit werden wir am Freitag festlegen.
> ...



Hallo,

11:30 Uhr ginge.

Werde in WD um 10:45 Uhr losfahren.

@ Kostka: über Wd ist ein Umweg!


----------



## Kostka (31. März 2011)

@Pap : Falls das Ok ist würde ich auf Euch am Sporthotel warten. Müsste nur die Uhrzeit wissen

@Michael: Dann treffen wir uns am Eisstadion

LG

Matthias


----------



## Pap (31. März 2011)

@Kostka

Treffpunkt ist OK.
Komme alleine aus St. Hubert, da Bernd ab WD fährt und Jürgen abgesagt hat.
Reicht 11.00 Uhr, oder lieber 10.45 Uhr und dann gemütlich?


----------



## Gudyo (31. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich Samstag leider nicht kann, werd ich die CTF am Sonntag nachfahren, wen jemand von euch ne Spende in die Kasse haut kriegt er das von mir wieder, will ja nicht schmarotzen und die Arbeit mit markieren soll ja auch belohnt werden. Ich starte vom pp SH aus um 11 Uhr. Für alle daheimgebleibenen also noch ne 2te Chance.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (31. März 2011)

Hallo Friedel,

werde ich mal 100 uronen für dich in die Kaffeekasse schmeißen, kannst Du mir ja überweisen


----------



## Gudyo (1. April 2011)

Kein Problem, die Quittung setz ich von der Steuer ab


----------



## Kostka (1. April 2011)

@Pap: Ich wäre für die gemütlichere Alternative. 10:45 am Sporthotel.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Pap (1. April 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Friedel,
> 
> werde ich mal 100 uronen für dich in die Kaffeekasse schmeißen, kannst Du mir ja überweisen



3 Kisten Bier am 1. Kontrollpunkt wären mir lieber, wer will schon für 100 Kaffee trinken.

@Kostka
bin um 10.45 Uhr am Sporthotel


----------



## Kostka (1. April 2011)

Gut, so machen wir es

LG

Matthias


----------



## anne waffel (2. April 2011)

Gibt es noch Teilnehmer an der CTF aus MG? Wir werden zwischen 10h und 10h30 am Start sein und freuen und auf eine sonnige Runde in kurzen Hosen, Waffeln und Zitronentee  Schwarzwild und

Anne...Startlöcher


----------



## hurschi (2. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich glaube da werde ich gleich auch mal bei der CTF vorbei schauen.
Habe aber die übersicht verloren, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe ist auch 11:30 am Eisstadion angesage !?

Werde mal mein Rad ins Auto packen, bin dieses Jahr bisher max ca. 30 km am stück gefahren . . . 

Bis später dann!

René


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. April 2011)

Hi Rene, 

ja 11:30 Uhr stimmt.

http://www.rsv-grefrath.de/rtfctfinl.htm

Start ab 11:00 Uhr, nur mal als Hinweis für Anne


----------



## hurschi (2. April 2011)

Hi Michael, 
der Link ist ja interessant, dann werde ich auch mal was früher dort sein. Denke das da eine Anmledung nötig ist, oder so. Oder machst du das auch alles ab 11:30 Uhr. Dann würde ich mich dir gerne anschließen. Ansonsten habe ich noch deine Mobilnummer und würde dich dann anrufen wenn das i.O. für dich ist. . . 

Ciao
René


----------



## anne waffel (2. April 2011)

wir sind nach dem Warten an diversen Menschenschlangen auch erst gegen 11h30 losgefahren. Eine perfekte Runde und nicht wenig anspruchsvoll, wie ich fand. Nachdem Schwarzwild und ich uns kurz vor dem ersten Kontrollpunkt verloren hatten - und wir beide auf der Suche nach einander noch eine kleine Extrarunde gedreht hatten, haben wir uns dann doch noch auf die große MTB-Runde getraut. Die Ausschilderung/Markierung wurde zum Schluss etwas schludrig, wie ich finde - aber im Großen und Ganzen eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Den Wachtendonker haben wir noch aus den Augenwinkeln gesehen - uneinholbar 

Viel Spaß bei Nachfahren der tour, Friedhelm!

Anne...Sonnenbrand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (2. April 2011)

Sonntag wird nix für mich  Erst um 8uhr  die Knarre gerade halten und dannach will die Regierung das ich zum Bratfleisch = Sauna werde 

Viel Spaß beim Strecke pflügen 

Opa...Grillfertig


----------



## Gudyo (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
schön das wenigstens Anne was erwähnenswertes erlebt hat. Ich bin die CTF gestern ganz logger nachgerollt bis der große Regen kam.War dennoch gut vor allem brauchte man die Trails nicht suchen so ausgelutscht wie die waren. 
Wer Mittwoch Zeit und Lust?
Wasn mit dem alten C aus D, Ahrtour nicht überlebt?
Sonntag fahr ich um 8.30 Richtung Essen, ich werde die mittlere Runde fahren mit 40km/750hm. Biete immer noch 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten an.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kostka (4. April 2011)

@Guydo Das mit dem Sonnteg hört sich verdammt gut an, wäre da nicht der Geburtstag vom Schwiegervater.

Am Mittwoch wollte ich über die HH, oder SH fahren. Falls Du Lust hast könnten wir uns irgendwo treffen. Ich glaube der Hurschi wollte auch mitfahren (falls er den Samstag überlebt hat).

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. April 2011)

Bei der Mittwochsrunde bin ich dann ganz locker dabei, wie wir bereits vereinbart hatten.

Ansonsten hab ich die Ahrtour überlebt, bin nur ein bisschen in Arbeit und Frust ersoffen.

C. aus D.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

Mittwoch bin ich nicht dabei.

Sonntag auch nicht.


----------



## Lübke27 (4. April 2011)

Sonntag bin ich dabei - hier sollten wir aber noch telefonieren oder mailen - aber erst Ende der Woche. Ich wieß noch nicht welche Runde ich fahre. Mache das wahrscheinlich von der Tagesform abhängig  

Wetter soll ja mit Sonne und 17 Grad sehr schön werden - da könnte auch noch nen Radler nachher am Freibad drin sein, oder?


----------



## MTB_Schmelze (5. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. April 2011)

Selber Hallo


----------



## Gudyo (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
für morgen ist der Weisse Stein angedacht, M MR. Hol um 16.30 C in D und sind so gegen 17.00 startklar ab WS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (5. April 2011)

Mein Auto geht morgen in die Werkstatt, so dass ich morgen zum WS nicht kommen kann. Werde eine Runde auf den HH drehen. Euch viel Spass!

LG

Matthias


----------



## xRalfx (5. April 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> für morgen ist der Weisse Stein angedacht, M MR. Hol um 16.30 C in D und sind so gegen 17.00 startklar ab WS.



Hi...,
17:00 Uhr WS.....ist ok....Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pap (5. April 2011)

Wollte am Sontag auch in Essen starten.
Ronda Extrema, 65KM, 1500hm.
Leider keine Zeit für ein Weizen danach,
muss auf die Tube drücken, da ich um 14.00 Uhr gestriegelt beim Kaffee sitzen möchte.


----------



## anne waffel (5. April 2011)

Da hast Du Dir ja richtig was vorgenommen. Kannst ja mal winken, wenn Du an mir vorbeiziehst .

Schwarzwild und ich starten wohl auf die mittlere Runde. Aber gaaaaaz sutsche (in Grefrath bin ich zu schnell gestartet und war ganz schön platt) 
@Guydo, wollen wir uns am Startpunkt treffen? Wir wissen aber noch nicht genau, aus welcher Richtung wir mit dem Auto anreisen werden, vielleicht schließen wir uns noch kurz?!

Anne...Steeler Straße


----------



## Gudyo (5. April 2011)

Hallo und guten Abend,
für Morgen alles klar, kann auch schon um 16.15 in D sein, kannste bitte den Track laden Carsten?!
Sonntag scheint ja ein richtiger Forumausflug zu werden. Muss mich mit dem Tiefflieger noch kurzschließen ob und ggf. wann wir genau anreisen. Wäre nett wen Berg 31 auch mal kurz ne Ansage macht. Denke das ich/wir in jedem Fall so zwischen 10.30 und 11.00 Uhr an der Anmeldung rumlungern (Wird sicher ritschtisch voll werden am Start). Die Ronda Extrema ist mir zu heftig. Für den Fall das sich meine Mitfahrer anders entscheiden, nehm ich mal Duschzeug und was zum Umziehen mit. Warten kann man ganz gut bei Grillwurst und Weizenbier


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. April 2011)

Ihr glücklichen  Wärend ihr die Landschaft geniesst ,schlummer ich derweil in süßen Träumen und leckerer N8 Schicht 


Opa...Ausser gefecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. April 2011)

Falls du den Track zur Mittwochsrunde, hier gepostet am 06.03.11 meinst, ist das schon erledigt man sieht sich um 16.15 .


----------



## hurschi (6. April 2011)

Gut gut,

wie schon per PN erwähnt habe ich den Samstag überlebt 
Gut das auch Anne die Tour als recht anspruchsvoll angesehen hat, bin ich doch nicht alleine mit der Ansicht . . . . 
Aber ab Sonntag war dann eh wieder alles gut!

Daher bin ich natürlich bei dem tollen Wetter heute wieder süchtig nach mehr! 
Würde mich dann dem Kosta in HH anschließen, fehlt nur noch die Zeit. 

GreeTz
René





Kostka schrieb:


> Mein Auto geht morgen in die Werkstatt, so dass ich morgen zum WS nicht kommen kann. Werde eine Runde auf den HH drehen. Euch viel Spass!
> 
> LG
> 
> Matthias


----------



## mountain 31 (6. April 2011)

Na klar mach ich ne Ansage: Ich kann noch nichts sagen!

Erst muß ich warten ob bis Freitag meine Gabel(Piekser) wieder auftaucht, sonst geht das leider Sonntag ohne mich loß und ich muß wieder RR. Über selberfahren oder mitfahren lässt wohl eher dann reden wenn ich weiß ob mein Rad fertig wird!


----------



## Paramedicus (6. April 2011)

Servus!
Bin die nächsten beiden Wochen,jeweils von So. bis Fr. in MG. 
Habt ihr nen Tipp für ne kleine aber feine Tour wo ich n paar Trails 
kennenlernen kann? Wär super!
Lg,Friedrich


----------



## Gudyo (6. April 2011)

Nabend,
nene, versteh ich nich, müsste doch doppelt so schnell gehen bei ner halben Gabel, ich glaube du machst Ernst mit dem Stockentendasein. Schaun wir mal obs was wird. Neidlos: Schalke!!
@Paramedicus: Hätte jetzt spontan die Landwehren rund um MG empfohlen aber da hat die Holzmafia ganze Arbeit geleistet. Ansonsten geht ganz gut was in den Süchtelner Höhen bis hin nach Hinsbeck. Darfst natürlich nix alpines erwarten, bei uns gehts halt ständig rauf und runter. Tip: Schau mal beim Trail-Pabst Reigi vorbei auf WWW.MTB-Heinsberg.de da gibts einige Tips zur Region.
@Pedro: Hier warten ein Paar Michelin auf ihren Besitzer.
@Carsten und Ralf: danke für die Tour, auch wens im Tempo eher Piano war, mir hats grossen Spaß gemacht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. April 2011)

@ Friedhelm : Dank fürs bestellen meine FA sieht hinten schon aus wie mitner flex verschandelt oder vom marder gefuttert Mal sehn wie die Bibendums sich schlagen  Freitag könnt  ich was zeit abzwacken um diese abzu holen


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. April 2011)

Hallo,

zu Sonntag: Muffin und ich werden auch die mittlere Runde fahren, habe meinen Sonntäglichen Termin etwas nach hinten verschoben. 

Sollten uns am Start treffen und das Handy griffbereit haben, falls wir uns aufgrund der Menschenmassen nicht finden..


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. April 2011)

Wünsche euch allen am WE viel Spass, bin knechten.

Friedhelm, morgen fällt aus, es ist noch ein Gespann ( Wohnklo am Auto) Training aus dem Gebüsch gekrochen.

Paramedicus:

Mit GPS am besten die Reigi Tours ausprobieren, wenn du auf CC stehst.

Wenn du`s etwas technischer willst ( nurn Bisschen) pm mal ne Mailaddi, hab da nen paar Tracks.

Und wenn du garnicht mit GPS fahren willst oder kannst, könntest du dich für die nächste Mittwochsrunde ca ab 1700 im Vorfeld nochmal melden.


----------



## Thorsten1980 (9. April 2011)

@Sebastian

weißt du schon wann du ca. Morgen in Essen sein wirst? Ich wollte auch starten, könnten dann zusammen kurbeln!  Welche Runde weiß ich noch net, aber wahrscheinlich die Grande


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. April 2011)

Nabend,

wer ist nun morgen dabei? Wollte beim Friedel im Windschatten fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (9. April 2011)

Hab schon die Hurricans auf das Pedelec geschmissen, wirst dich wundern 10.30 Anmeldung ist geplant
Bis Morgen


----------



## mountain 31 (9. April 2011)

werde sebastian um neun abholen, das wird dann ca. 10.00 Uhr Start werden, nehmen die Große in Angriff, muß ja meinen Pikser testen.....Nadellageroptimierung, Dämpferservice und neue eighty-aid decals.....es war schon immer etwas teuerer eine Lefty zu fahren


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

der Muffin kommt mich um 08:45 Uhr abholen, denke das wir um 10:07 Uhr am Start sind. 

@Friedel: könntest Du nicht deine Startzeit optimieren??

Ps: Stereo Abschiedstour......


----------



## Lübke27 (9. April 2011)

Na da hat der Berg ja schon alles gesagt.

@Friederl: 10 Uhr Start heißt für Dich ca ne dreiviertel Stunde fahren - brauchst also nicht nicht schin um halb neun los zu fahren. Falls Du aber wie letztes Jahr gar nicht ankommen willst, ist es egal wann Du los fährst...


----------



## Pap (9. April 2011)

Bin schon um 09.30 Uhr am Start für die große Runde.
Habe Mittags noch Termine.
Werde schon mal ne Spur legen.


----------



## Pap (10. April 2011)

14.00 Uhr Termin geplatzt.
Da war es auch egal, das mich der Muffin und der Wachtendonker überholt haben.
Auf der A40


----------



## Thorsten1980 (11. April 2011)

Hier noch ein Paar Fotos von Essen-Steele! 
War ne schöne Veranstaltung, hat echt Spaß gemacht!

http://img822.imageshack.us/g/img4267a.jpg/


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. April 2011)

Was treiben wir denn Morgen( Mittwochsrunde)?

Hab schon ne Anfrage vom Paramedicus deswegen.


----------



## xRalfx (12. April 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Was treiben wir denn Morgen( Mittwochsrunde)?
> 
> Hab schon ne Anfrage vom Paramedicus deswegen.



Hi.....,
ich wäre dabei.....wann und wo?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (12. April 2011)

Hi,

ich bin morgen am WS nicht dabei. Fahre event. HB , Blaue Lagune.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. April 2011)

Wie viel Uhr steht denn zur Debatte und wo wäre treff ??


----------



## Pap (13. April 2011)

@ Wachtendonker

würde gerne mitfahren. Kann ab 17.30 Uhr


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

heute ist Rahmen Montage Tag. 

Von daher weiß ich nicht zu welcher Zeit ich fahre......


----------



## xRalfx (13. April 2011)

Pap schrieb:


> @ Wachtendonker
> 
> würde gerne mitfahren. Kann ab 17.30 Uhr




da haben wir ja schon mal eine Uhrzeit.....jetzt noch den Treffpunkt


----------



## Pap (13. April 2011)

Störung.
Kunde möchte, das ich Früh, Späth und Nacht mache. Habe ja Zeit, brauche ja dann erst wieder morgen um 6.oo Uhr anfangen.
Bin dann raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurschi (13. April 2011)

Damit wären dann wieder alle Zeiten offen . . . 

ich beobachte das dann mal weiter hier und schließe mich dann an.

@ Spazierenfahrer & Paramedicus
habt ihr denn schon was geplant - Zeit / Ort

GreeTz
René


----------



## xRalfx (13. April 2011)

Wo und wann ist mir egal......mein Vorschlag 17:30 Uhr WS.....bitte schnell entscheiden der Tag ist sonst vorbei.....


----------



## hurschi (13. April 2011)

Also zum WS muß ich nicht unbedingt hin . . . zu viel Aufwand, da ich aus Viersen nicht erst mit dem Rad dort hin gurke. - ist für mich eher was für das Wochenende.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das auf Grund der Anfrage von Paramedicus eher die Richtung MG oder SüHö eingeschlagen wird, oder?

GreeTz


----------



## xRalfx (13. April 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Also zum WS muß ich nicht unbedingt hin . . . zu viel Aufwand, da ich aus Viersen nicht erst mit dem Rad dort hin gurke. - ist für mich eher was für das Wochenende.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das auf Grund der Anfrage von Paramedicus eher die Richtung MG oder SüHö eingeschlagen wird, oder?
> 
> GreeTz



SüHö ist auch ok.....


----------



## hurschi (13. April 2011)

Sooo,

@Spazierenfahrer, habe ja deine Mobilnummer, aber konnte dich nicht erreichen . . . . Mobile abgeschaltet, oder im Bunker unterwegs? ;-)

daher werde ich mit xRalfx um ca. 18 Uhr an der Bismarcksäule auf der Wilhelmshöhe am hohen Busch sein. 

GreeTz
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

morgen jemand dabei??


----------



## Olli.K (14. April 2011)

Wie spät morgen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. April 2011)

Könnte ab ca. 17 Uhr


----------



## Olli.K (14. April 2011)

Weiß nicht, ob ich das schaff, melde mich morgen per SMS.


----------



## hurschi (15. April 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Könnte ab ca. 17 Uhr


 
Hört sich gut an,
Frage ist dann noch wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (15. April 2011)

schön wäre 18:00 Uhr 17:00 Uhr hätte ich etwas Streß......
sonst bin ich dabei


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. April 2011)

Nabend,

am Sonntag fahre ich von WD aus zum WS durch die Schlucht. Denke das ich um 11:17 Uhr hier starte. 

Mitfahrer willkommen.........


----------



## hurschi (16. April 2011)

Ok,

wann ist Treffen am WS angesagt. Denke ja mal am Parkplatz!?

Schaue morgen früh noch mal rein . . . 

Grüße
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. April 2011)

Hi. Mein Ziel ist der WS. Ist es nicht besser sich in HB zu treffen?So gegen 12:02 Uhr?


----------



## hurschi (17. April 2011)

Ich will schauen das ich da bin . . . .

bis gleich.


----------



## Olli.K (17. April 2011)

Heute kann ich nicht, 
aber Dienstag ist Testtag angesagt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Heute kann ich nicht,
> aber Dienstag ist Testtag angesagt.


Testgelaende WS?

@Rene: OK!!


----------



## Gudyo (17. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte am Ostersamstag die Carbonland-Runde von Reigi nachfahren. 
Wen jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten wäre schön. Hab vor so gegen 10 Uhr in Erkelenz zu starten.


----------



## xRalfx (17. April 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Testgelaende WS?
> 
> @Rene: OK!!





Hi....,
bin dabei......Uhrzeit???
Gruß  Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (17. April 2011)

@ Michael:
Könnte am Dienstag gegen 17:35 Uhr bei dir sein,
dann wären wir ca. 18 Uhr am WS.


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> @ Michael:
> Könnte am Dienstag gegen 17:35 Uhr bei dir sein,
> dann wären wir ca. 18 Uhr am WS.


Alles klar.


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte am Ostersamstag die Carbonland-Runde von Reigi nachfahren.
> Wen jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten wäre schön. Hab vor so gegen 10 Uhr in Erkelenz zu starten.



Habe leider keine Zeit.......


----------



## koebi (18. April 2011)

Hallo,

Bin letzten Freitag am NABU in Wildenrath vorbeigefahren und wurde von einer jungen Dame -ich schätze, daß sie dem Outfit nach zum NABU gehörte, darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß der unbefestigte Weg direkt zum "Haus Wildenrath" kein Radweg sei und ich deshalb mein Bike doch bitte schieben möchte. Dies ist bisher nicht durch irgendwelche Schilder kenntlich gemacht- der Weg ist mindestens 2 m breit und ist nur für motorisierten Durchgangsverkehr gesperrt, so daß ich mir dann unschlüssig bin inwieweit, da tatsächlich ein rechtskräftiges Verbot vorliegt. 

Doch weitaus mehr Gedanken mache ich mir über das Wegenetz um den NABU. Dieses besteht überwiegend aus Singeltrails und das Gebiet ist auch als "Naturschutzgebiet" ausgewiesen, so daß  sicherlicher auch dort, und auch eher als auf dem breiten Zufahrtsweg, mit einer eingeschränkten Nutzung zu rechnen sein könnte.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist mit dem Rad nur die Nutzung von forst- und landwirtschaftlichen Wegen mit einer Mindestbreite von 2m in NRW erlaubt- alles andere ist eigentlich nicht wirklich zulässig, wird aber soweit von der Forstwirtschaft geduldet (hab zumindest bisher da noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gesammelt), deshalb sollte man sich auf diesen Wegen grundsätzlich rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Fußgängern und Natur verhalten, um nicht unbedingt schlafende Hunde zu wecken und auch nicht unbedingt am Sonntagnachmittag an der Dalheimer Mühle vorbeikommen. 

Da meiner Ansicht der NABU, wie leider sooft auch von anderen Naturschutzgruppierung, eher zu der "Verbretterten" gehört, befürchte ich evtl. in Zukunft ein stärkeres Auftreten, was eine gewisse Einschränkung bedeuten könnte.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand von Euch in jüngster Vergangenheit vergleichbare Erfahrungen in der Region NABU/Wildenrath, Dahlheimer Mühle und Wassenberg sammeln durfte?

koebi


----------



## Gudyo (18. April 2011)

koebi schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt schlafende Hunde zu wecken



Nein, ich fahre nur auf zugelassenen Wegen und bei meinem Tempo meint sowieso jeder das ich schiebe


----------



## Lübke27 (18. April 2011)

Solange es Jahr für Jahr schlimmer wird, wie die "Waldarbeiter" im Wald rumhuren, fahre ich in den von Dir beschriebenen Gebieten weiterhin so wie ich es für richtig halte. Auch am Sonntag. Ein freundliches Miteinander zwischen Spaziergängern, Stockenten und allen weiteren Waldbewohnern setze ich voraus. Als Biker sollte man zur Grundhöflichkeit noch 2 Schaufeln draufpacken, da ma ja sowie und grundsätzlich immer der Rowdie ist 

Und über schafende Hunde springe ich drüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (18. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand am Mittwoch mitfahren möchte. Ich wollte warscheinlich über die SH, oder HH fahren. 
LG

Matthias


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. April 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Solange es Jahr für Jahr schlimmer wird, wie die "Waldarbeiter" im Wald rumhuren, fahre ich in den von Dir beschriebenen Gebieten weiterhin so wie ich es für richtig halte.ICH würde das auch so halten  Auch am Sonntag. Ein freundliches Miteinander zwischen Spaziergängern, Stockenten und allen weiteren Waldbewohnern setze ich voraus. Als Biker sollte man zur Grundhöflichkeit noch 2 Schaufeln draufpacken, da ma ja sowie und grundsätzlich immer der Rowdie ist
> 
> Und über schafende Hunde springe ich drüber...



Und mit soner Terrorhupe is man eh ED von Schrek


----------



## hurschi (19. April 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand am Mittwoch mitfahren möchte. Ich wollte warscheinlich über die SH, oder HH fahren.
> LG
> ...


 
Bin dabei 
Sag nur noch mal an "wann und wo" . . . . 

Grüße,
René


PS: Heute ist Inliner angesagt, da werde ich es nicht zum WS schaffen. Werde nur mal meine Klickies anbauen und Probe fahren . .. .


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. April 2011)

Sorry an René, war vorübergehend incomunicado.

Möchte wer morgen Mittwoch so gegn 1600/1630 die Müllberge unsicher machen?

Friedhelm? Frieder?


----------



## xRalfx (19. April 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> @ Michael:
> Könnte am Dienstag gegen 17:35 Uhr bei dir sein,
> dann wären wir ca. 18 Uhr am WS.



bis gleich......18 Uhr am WS


----------



## Gudyo (19. April 2011)

Nabend,
bin raus für die Woche weil mein Weibchen und ich Urlaub haben und ich mich hinter meine Schrittmacherin hänge um Ausdauer zu  bolzen.


----------



## Kostka (19. April 2011)

Hallo Rene,

gegen 17:00 am grefrather Flugplatz? 

LG

Matthias




hurschi schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> Sag nur noch mal an "wann und wo" . . . .
> 
> Grüße,
> ...


----------



## geppi (19. April 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte am Ostersamstag die Carbonland-Runde von Reigi nachfahren.
> Wen jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten wäre schön. Hab vor so gegen 10 Uhr in Erkelenz zu starten.



Hi Friedhelm,
steht der Samstag (Carbonland Runde) noch bei dir?
Würde dich gerne begleiten.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## hurschi (19. April 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> gegen 17:00 am grefrather Flugplatz?
> 
> ...


 
Das sollte sich einrichten lassen,
also bis morgen.

@Spazierenfahrer
Macht ja nix, bist du auch dabei? Können uns ja vorher in Dülken treffen. . . . 

Grüße


----------



## Gudyo (20. April 2011)

@Geppi: Freu mich schon auf die blühenden Landschaften 
Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. April 2011)

Ne nach Hinsbeck ist mir aktuell zu CCig.

Da geh ich lieber Treppen Hopsen.

P.S: war gestern ne Runde Trailfahren mit meiner alten GS, ist auch mit Motor anstrengender als man deckt


----------



## geppi (20. April 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Geppi: Freu mich schon auf die blühenden Landschaften
> Bis Samstag



Hi Friedhelm,
der Wald steht in voller Blüte. War heute noch dort.
10.00 Uhr ist gut.
Bis Samstag dann.
Andi


----------



## mountain 31 (20. April 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte am Ostersamstag die Carbonland-Runde von Reigi nachfahren.
> Wen jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten wäre schön. Hab vor so gegen 10 Uhr in Erkelenz zu starten.



hört sich gut an, poste am freitag noch ob´s klappt !!


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe 3 Bikefreietage eingeplant.

Wie sieht es mit Ostermontag aus ??

Überlegung: Brunsum oder die Pommeshollandrunde....


----------



## hurschi (21. April 2011)

Habe auch meinen Sohnemann bis Sonntag, daher bin ich dann auch gerne ab Montag wieder dabei 

Werde das hier beobachten, bin aber zu "fast" allem bereit.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. April 2011)

Montag klingt gut, da lässt der Osterstress etwas nach.

Ich mein damit übrigens Arbeit, nicht was ihr wieder denkt


----------



## freakadelle88 (21. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
es ist wieder schönes Wetter und ich darf, nach langer Verletzungszeit, endlich wieder fahren.
Dürfte ich mich für Samstag als Bremsklotz dranhängen??


----------



## Olli.K (22. April 2011)

Hi,
wie spät willst du am Montag los?



Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe 3 Bikefreietage eingeplant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. April 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie spät willst du am Montag los?



Gute Frage.

Sollten uns erst mal überlegen wohin........

Dachte so an 9:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (22. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hi Jean, hatte schon gedacht ich müsste dieses Jahr ohne dich nach Willingen. 9.15 bei dir?
Montag wäre ich auch gerne dabei, da ich sowieso anfahren muß bin ich für Brunssum. Richte mich da aber ganz nach euch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (22. April 2011)

Hi auch,
Brunssum war ich noch nie, lohnt es sich?
Oder von WS richtung DH, da sind wir auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## Olli.K (22. April 2011)

Ich noch mal
Startzeit: 11Uhr???


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. April 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Ich noch mal
> Startzeit: 11Uhr???


Brunssum ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise Wert.
Denke das 11 Uhr Start in Brunssum machbar sein sollte.


----------



## Gudyo (22. April 2011)

Die Idee WS-DH und Retour hat auch ihren Reiz, praktisch ne MR Strong
@Brunssum: Wieder mal zu schnell, wo genau starten wir den?


----------



## mountain 31 (22. April 2011)

Bin raus für die Ostertage! Wünsche euch viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (22. April 2011)

@ Friedhelm: Alles klar, steh dann um 09:15 da. Du weißt noch wo ich wohne??


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. April 2011)

Mist zu spät.

ich wollte gerade dem Friedhelm anbieten, ihn für Brunssum abzuholen, aber drei  krieg ich nur dann in meine Westentaschenkombi, wenn einer sein Fahrrad am langen Arm aus dem Fenster hält.

Also halten wir mal fest:

Montag um 0915 bei Friedhelm, mit Ziel Brunssum. Wer nen echtes Auto hat und mich mit Fahrrad mitnimmt, darf mit Spriterstattung rechnen.


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2011)

Da haben wir aber etwas ganz eindeutig falsch verstanden lieber Carsten. 9.15 war heute morgen Treff für den Ausflug ins Carbonland. Danke nochmal an meine beiden "untrainierten" Begleiter fürs warten. Montag überleg ich noch weil ich heute gemerkt hab das ich schon arge Probleme  mit der Hitze hatte. Ich werde das ganz kurzfristig [email protected]:" Du wirst es lieben!"


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. April 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Brunssum: Wieder mal zu schnell, wo genau starten wir den?



Hallo,

hier sollte eine Parkmöglichkeit sein:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.934...50.934396,6.000729&spn=0.001281,0.003406&z=18

Uhrzeit dachte ich an 10:50 Uhr .

Das wird eh eine gemütliche Runde und Montag soll es nicht mehr so warm werden..


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. April 2011)

Ok Ok Friedhelm, bin wohl doch nicht mehr so aufnahmefähig, wenn ich um 2200 Uhr von der Arbeit komme. Bitte um angemessene Bestrafung.

Für Montag und Brunsum hätte ich aber immer noch Interesse.

Soll ich dich abholen, Friedhelm?

Dann können wir gemeinsam die "Gemütliche Runde" von Michael ausbremsen


----------



## Olli.K (23. April 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Olli:" Du wirst es lieben!"



Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Radon_Biker (23. April 2011)

Tag zusammen!
Für alle Interessierten aus dem Großraum Kreis Heinsberg:
Ich verkaufe mein Radon-Slide AM.
Da ich es gern direkt (ohne Versand) verkaufen würde, mit Besichtigung und Probefahrt, 
möchte ich euch hier über den Verkauf informieren.
Bei Interesse einfach auf den Link in meiner Signatur klicken!

Gruß


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. April 2011)

Moin,

zu morgen:

http://www.mtbclub-discovery.com/vasteroute/

Der Carsten fährt doch bestimmt mit Navi und spielt vorher die Route auf..


----------



## Gudyo (24. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin raus für morgen. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. April 2011)

Das mir dem Navi hät ich gern getan, hab ich aber letztens bei nem Sturz zerstört.

Ist leider noch nicht wieder da von Garmin.

Desweiteren fühle ich mich nach den Osterarbeitstagen etwas schlapp und werde morgen rumschwächeln. Als weitere Ausrede führe ich hiermit noch meinen Heuschnupfen an, der die Aktuelle Pollen Grossoffensive übelnimmt.

Deshalb wünsche ich allen anderen viel Spass, bin beim nächsten Mal bestimmt dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (25. April 2011)

Ihr zwei habt was verpasst.


----------



## Gudyo (25. April 2011)

Nabend,
@Olli: Bin ich von überzeugt. Nachdem ich gestern eine wirklich anspruchslose Runde ganz gemütlich geradelt bin und froh war zu Hause zu sein war mir klar das ich nicht bereit war für Brunssum. Hab heute mal wieder mein Mopped bewegt aber auch da war ich froh nach 2 Stunden wieder im Stall zu sein. Ich habs glaub ich ein wenig übertrieben in der Urlaubswoche. Das ihr euren Spaß hattet ist die Hauptsache! Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Kostka (26. April 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,

hat jemand Lust nach den Osterstrapatzen morgen eine Runde mitzufahren? Könnte so gegen 17:00 Uhr an den HH oder SH sein.
LG

Matthias


----------



## xRalfx (26. April 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> hat jemand Lust nach den Osterstrapatzen morgen eine Runde mitzufahren? Könnte so gegen 17:00 Uhr an den HH oder SH sein.
> LG
> ...




habe ich.....


----------



## hurschi (26. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,

nachdem sich meine Osterfahrt ja auch nicht ermöglicht hat, hoffe ich das es morgen dann klappen wird.

@Ralf
Habe mich gerade mit Kostka unterhalten, wir haben dann mal 17 Uhr fest gemacht.
Treffpunkt ist dann der Parkplatz in Süchteln am Stadion 




Grüße,
René


----------



## hurschi (26. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Kostka und ich wollen am Samstag den 30.04. in D52152 Simmerath Rurberg eine "Runde" drehen. Abfahrtzeitpunkt ab Treffpunkt Rurberg soll 9 Uhr sein. Es gibt da den "Parkplatz am See"  http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=Seeufer%2C%2052152%20Simmerath%2C%20Rurberg&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Wir haben an 40 - 50 Km gedacht. Dauer wird dann 3 - 5 Stunden sein. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung und Kondition.
Höhenmeter werden auch ausreichend zusammen kommen 

Mitfahrer sind natürlich herzlich wilkommen. Keiner wird zurück gelassen, falls wer nicht mitkommt.

Hier mal eine Übersicht:
http://www.rursee.de/touristik/rursee.php

Dort gibt es auch GPS Tracks zum Download - falls wer ein Navi hat. Kostka würde sonst nach seinen bisherigen Erfahrungen die Tour fahren.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. April 2011)

Hallo,

Samstag habe ich Bereitschaft, da wird das leider nix.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. April 2011)

Hurschi Kostka:  es wird Sommer, die Landflucht setzt ein.

Ich kann leider nicht, bin knechten. Schlage aber immer noch einen techniklastigen Trailtag an der Ahr vor.

Und dass ich in Brunsum was verpasst hab, kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen. Nur wenns nicht geht, gehts nicht.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. April 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Schlage aber immer noch einen techniklastigen Trailtag an der Ahr vor.



Sehr gerne....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. April 2011)

Ok dann müssen wir nur noch nen Termin finden
 Wird bei mir im Moment nicht so einfach wg Hauptsaison, ausser es darf auch mal nen Wochentag sein.


----------



## Gudyo (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
viel Spass am Rursee soll ein geiles Gebiet sein hab aber leider keine Zeit für so ne grosse Tour. Ich fahr hier ne Runde am Samstag. Zur Ahrtour kann ich leider auch nur passen wen es in der Woche ist. Denke jetzt schon an einen Ausflug nach Willingen.Dachte so an Samstags 7.00 Uhr Abfahrt und dann bis der Lift schließt. Termin irgendwie Mitte Mai je nach Wetterlage.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. April 2011)

Willingen klingt auch interessant.

Allerdings liegen die Mai Termine für mich schon fest, müsste also Etwas Glück haben.


----------



## Lübke27 (29. April 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Denke jetzt schon an einen Ausflug nach Willingen.Dachte so an Samstags 7.00 Uhr Abfahrt und dann bis der Lift schließt. Termin irgendwie Mitte Mai je nach Wetterlage.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Dabei!


----------



## freakadelle88 (29. April 2011)

Willingen????? JJAAAAAAA!!!!! *g*


----------



## Olli.P. (29. April 2011)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Kostka und ich wollen am Samstag den 30.04. in D52152 Simmerath Rurberg eine "Runde" drehen. Abfahrtzeitpunkt ab Treffpunkt Rurberg soll 9 Uhr sein. Es gibt da den "Parkplatz am See...


Würde mich euch gerne anschliessen, doch leider sind gerade die Ritterspiele in der Dorenburg und ich habe den Kiddies versprochen hinzugehen.
Werde dann wohl eine kleineRunde SH und Hinsbeck drehen.
Viels Spass euch Morgen.
Gruss

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (2. Mai 2011)

Sollen wir mal den 14.5. für Willingen festhalten?


----------



## Gudyo (2. Mai 2011)

Hatte ich auch im Visier. Jean?


----------



## xRalfx (2. Mai 2011)

hi......., 
ist diese Woche eine Ausfahrt geplant ???

Gruß Ralf


----------



## freakadelle88 (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, bin dabei.
Wie immer so gegen 07:00/08:00 los?


----------



## hurschi (2. Mai 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> hi.......,
> ist diese Woche eine Ausfahrt geplant ???
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 

Hi Ralf,

ich kann schonmal für Matthis und mich sprechen und uns für Mittwoch "anmelden". 
Können gerne Hinsbeck, Süchteln oder sonst was in der Nähe als Startpunkt/Treffpunkt wählen.

Bis dahin habe ich mich dann hoffentlich auch komplett vom letzten Samstag erholt  

Grüße,
René


----------



## Gudyo (2. Mai 2011)

@Jean: Ja, denke das es sich ja auch lohnen soll. 
@Mittwoch: Bin dabei,Treff wann und wo?


----------



## mountain 31 (2. Mai 2011)

bei mir wirds demnächst zeitlich ein wenig knapp, renovieren steht dann an. Kurzfristig melde ich mich aber nochmal an wenn die Stollenreifen jucken!

Morgen geht´s erstmal nach Manchester, drückt mal die Daumen! Können wir gebrauchen!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. Mai 2011)

14.05 Willingen bin ich (sehr) interressiert.

Ich hoffe mal, dass ihr auch Bike Park Neulinge mitnehmt.

Und was die Landgraaf Runde angeht, jetzt hab ich´s nicht mehr verpasst 

Besonders herausfordernd fand ich den "RollerCoaster" am Müllberg, der hat den Namen echt verdient. Nur die eingebauten Sprünge waren mir etwas too much, die hab ich noch umfahren.


----------



## hurschi (4. Mai 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Mittwoch: Bin dabei,Treff wann und wo?


 

Hallo zusammen, 

aktuelle ist 17 Uhr geplant, Treff in Hinsbeck  - wie immer am Parkplatz auf der Heide gegenüber der Herberge oder an der Sitzgelegenheit 

bisher sind wir also zu viert? Ralf, Friedhelm, Matthias und ich . . . .

Ist für jemanden die Zeit zu früh? Dann können wir nach ner kleinen Runde sicherlich noch mal am Treffpunkt vorbei kommen!!!

Grüße
René


----------



## Gudyo (4. Mai 2011)

17 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht, muss bis 16.30 schaffen. Fahr dann ne Runde hier, braucht also nicht warten.
@Willingen: Also sind wir bisher zu 4. bzw. 5. (wen Frank mitfährt). Jean(melde dich mal wegen Vorbestellung) und ich werden ein Bike leihen also kann ich max. 3 Bikes und 4 Mann mitnehmen. Abfahrt schlag ich 7.30 vor, also 7 Uhr einsammeln ab Viersen, Dülken, Amern(?). 
Jemand was geplant am WE? Ich würde gern mal zur Allrather Halde fahren und schaun was da so geht. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

@freakadelle88

Wir haben uns ja vor ein paar Wochen mal in den SH gesehen, wo du mir von deiner "Gesundheit" berichtet hast. 
Hoffe dir geht es soweit gut, denn nun bin ich schon seit rund 3 1/2 Wochen ruhig gestellt, da ich mir mein Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe (nicht beim Biken).
Soll bedeuten, bis wir nochmal na Runde zusammen fahren können, dauert es nochwas. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. Mai 2011)

Morgen zusammen,


Termin für Willingen geht klar.

Friedhelm, kannst du mir mal ne Adresse von dem Bikepark geben, wo man sich näher informieren kann, speziell zum Thema Bike Verleih? Über Google find ich nur die Seite der Stadt, da steht nicht viel zum Park und nix zum Verleih 

Merci vielmals


----------



## Gudyo (5. Mai 2011)

Nabend,
wollte mal meine "Erfahrungen" im Grafenberger Wald schildern. Da arbeitet man 21 Jahre in Düsseldorf und erst jetzt lernt man die Umgebung kennen. Hab zuerst mal gestutzt als ich im GPS Forum was von 24 km mit 660 hm gelesen hab, nu muß ich sagen :"Holla, da geht die Post ab!" Ganz leicht ansteigend vom Mörsenbroicher Weg gehts erst mal hoch zum Trotzkopf, dann eine schöne Rinne wieder runter. So geht das ständig auf und ab. Dann hammer die Strassenseite gewechselt auf den Rolandsteig, glaube der kratzt an der 20% Marke, danach gehts mit  Speed wieder eine lange Rinne runter, überall gehts links oder rechts auf  Singeltrails mal rauf mal runter, ich glaub da hab ich einen neuen Spot für mich und meine Kollegen aufgetan und das keine 3 km von der Dienststelle. Wäre natürlich schön wen sich ein ortskundiger mal anschließt der uns die Strecken mal richtig zeigt. 
@Bernd aka Westlicht, du arbeitest doch auch in D´dorf. Wie wär es, nächsten Mittwoch starten wir so gegen 16 Uhr ab Ratherstrasse Ecke ehemaliges Strassenverkehrsamt.


----------



## freakadelle88 (5. Mai 2011)

@Friedhelm: Ich wollt dich mal anrufen, aber ich hab anscheinend nur deine alte Handynummer von dem verlorenen Handy. Wolltest du Räder vorbestellen??
Am Wochenende würde ich mich gerne anschliessen, wenn mein Rad bis dahin von der Reperatur wieder da ist.

@Julian: Das tut mir leid. Ich darf zum Glück wieder fahren. Wünsch dir ne gute Besserung.

@Spazierenfahrer: *Hier* haste die Internetseite vom Bikeverleih und *hier* die Site der Seilbahn und allgemeine Infos.


----------



## westlicht (6. Mai 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Bernd aka Westlicht, du arbeitest doch auch in D´dorf. Wie wär es, nächsten Mittwoch starten wir so gegen 16 Uhr ab Ratherstrasse Ecke ehemaliges Strassenverkehrsamt.



Hey Friedhelm,

16:00 kollidiert leider mit meinen üblichen Arbeitszeiten - sonst wäre ich gerne mit dabei. Ab 17:30 Mo-Do und ab 16:30 am Fr wäre ich für 'ne gemeinsame Runde gerne zu haben! Bin leider viel zu wenig in der Grafenberger Region unterwegs gewesen, ist wirklich ein schönes MTB-Revier dort. Empfehlen kann ich folgende Tour, die ich schon mehrmals gefahren bin:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10685.html

Ist aber eher 'was für's WoE da recht anstrengend und zeitaufwändig!

Es gibt aber von dem User "HvdH" noch weitere, kürzere Routen, die sich für einen "Quicky" am Abend eignen, z.B.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24356.html

Bin ich aber selber noch nicht gefahren. Vielleicht klappt's ja 'mal mit einer gemeinsamen Abendrunde. Gibt's überhaupt einen brauchbaren MTB-Pfad von DüDo gen Viersen?

Bernd


----------



## Gudyo (6. Mai 2011)

westlicht schrieb:


> Gibt's überhaupt einen brauchbaren MTB-Pfad von DüDo gen Viersen?
> 
> Bernd


 
Leider nein, ich hab zwei Varianten ausprobiert, durch Korschenbroich,Neuss Gewerbegebiet und dann weiter über Rheinuferpromenade sowie die Variante entlang der A 46 über Willich Krefeld und dann über die RUPR, beide sehr strassenlastig also eher was fürs RR.

Um die Uhrzeit simmer meist schon zuhause, wir fangen ja auch mitten in der Nacht an (6.45)  aber ich sprech mal mit meinen Kollegen, wäre doch nett mal ne Runde gemeinsam zu drehen.
PS: @Airluebke: Da gibts auch nen Spielplatz (guckst du unter Grafenberger Wald 7 Hügel)

@Jean: Samstag hat sich leider zerschlagen bei mir, muß um 13.00 Uhr schon wieder im Stall sein, das wird etwas hektisch. Hab dir meine Tele mal geschickt, ich würde gern die Bikes vorab ordern um unnötige Wartezeiten zu vermeiden.


----------



## reigi (6. Mai 2011)

Ich kenn mich in dem Gebiet nicht aus, aber ich weiß, dass man etwas längere Strecken ganz gut über die Fernwanderwege absolvieren kann. Da gibt es zum einen den X3 (Nettetal-Dormagen-Feste Zons) oder den X4 (Brüggen-Krefeld) oder den X9 (Kaldenkirchen-Krefeld). Ob etwas für euch dabei ist, kann ich nicht so genau sagen.


----------



## westlicht (6. Mai 2011)

reigi schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich in dem Gebiet nicht aus, aber ich weiß, dass man etwas längere Strecken ganz gut über die Fernwanderwege absolvieren kann. Da gibt es zum einen den X3 (Nettetal-Dormagen-Feste Zons) oder den X4 (Brüggen-Krefeld) oder den X9 (Kaldenkirchen-Krefeld). Ob etwas für euch dabei ist, kann ich nicht so genau sagen.



Hallo Reinhard,

Danke für Deinen Input. Zumindest der X9 bringt einen schon recht off-Road-lastig von Viersen nahe an die Meerbuscher Region 'ran. Und dann wird's wirklich schwierig, noch Forstautobahnen oder gar Trails gen DüDo zu finden. Ich fahr' an und ab per RR von DüDo nach Waldniel durch diese Region und da ist's halt recht MTB-unfreundlich. Mit dem RR hingegen kann man richtig Race-mäßig heim-"jetten" - aber das ist 'ne andere Geschichte

Nach der HK-Downhill-"PreLoaded" Tour hat mein MTB doch arg "Federn gelassen", ist aber nach einigem Schraubeln technisch jetzt wieder halbwegs fit. Für 'ne gemeinsame Tour müsste ich aber noch meine Kurbel tauschen, da die echt "auf" ist und überlege noch, ob ich das selber mache oder das Rad weggebe. Vielleicht hat da ja jemand noch "Erfahrungswerte"? Do-it-yourself scheitert derzeit bei mir schon bei dem Versuch, den Inbus der aktuell montierten Kurbel ("Truvativ FireX") zu lösen. Das Ding sitzt irgendwie total fest. Dann möchte ich gerne eine XT oder SLX Kurbel montieren und man liest da überall von Kurbelgehäuse-Breiten und erforderlichen Distanzscheiben, etc. - vielleicht sollte ich das doch in Auftrag geben. Vielleicht auch gleich ein neuer Umwerfer, das das SRAM-Teil sich möglichweise nicht mit einer Shimano-Kurbel "verträgt" - Fragen über Fragen ...

Aber das krieg' ich irgendwie sicherlich gelöst und bin dann wieder mit "an Bord"!

Also bis bald 'mal

Bernd


----------



## westlicht (6. Mai 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Um die Uhrzeit simmer meist schon zuhause, wir fangen ja auch mitten in der Nacht an (6.45)  aber ich sprech mal mit meinen Kollegen, wäre doch nett mal ne Runde gemeinsam zu drehen.
> 
> [...]



... find' ich auch - vielleicht 'mal ein Freitag um 16:00, das könnte ich hinbekommen. Oder ist bei Euch schon gegen Mittag Feierabend?

Bis denne

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Links, da waren Tante Google( oder das grösste Problem am Computer,das auf dem Sessel davor) zu doof füR:

Allerdings beschleicht mich jetzt die Frage, ob ich mir ein Bike mieten soll oder nicht. 
Problem wären nicht die 40 euro, sondern die Frage der persönlichen Anpassung und Gewohnheit. Haben die Fahrwerke, die sich auf mittlerer, kleiner Elefant einstellen lassen? Hält sone Verleihbremse mein erhebliches Bewegungsmoment dauerhaft aus?

Immerhinhab ich Onkel Gustav M schon öfter arg zum Stinken gebracht, wird da ne juicy 3 nicht einfach abstinken?
Nicht zu vergessen, dass ich als 20Jahre Motorradfahrer  nur im rechten Zeigefinger Feinmotorik habe, links vorne Bremsen geht im Stress garnicht!

wär Super, wenn erfahrene Bikeparknutzer da noch nen Tip für mich hätten.

Ich war zwar schon mit ner 800er GS auf Metzeler Sahara auf der Nordschleife.Geht alles, aber Gixer mit Pilot Power geht einfach besser.

Was tun, gewohntes Material oder ungewohntes, aber besser geeignetes Material?


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Mai 2011)

@ Spazierenfahrer ich würde nen Verleihbike nehmen ,dann machts wechschmeissen doppelt Spaß 
Fahren kann ich derzeit vergessen ,muss nen neuen Satz Buchsen für den Dämpfer haben ,und bei toxo stehen etliche zur Auswahl:kotz:Wieso machen die bei Fox au son murx und bauen die aus Alu ,bei den Preisen, wäre nen Satz aus Titan oder Edelstahl wohl drin gewesen


----------



## Gudyo (6. Mai 2011)

Nabend,
war zwar schon in sg1 versunken aber nunmal meine Meinung zum Thema Leihbike.
Warum soll ich mein Material schrotten wen ich für 40 Euro ein gutes Leihbike bekomme. Das Stereo reicht sicher für den Park aber warum? Die Bergamont sind reinrassige FR/DH Bikes und allemal ausgelegt für Elefanten (War schließlich voriges Jahr schon da). 
Hab gerade nochmal mit Jean teleniert, ich bestell morgen 2 Bergamont Big Air für uns. Kannst dein Sterero also bedenkenlos mitnehmen und dich vor Ort entscheiden. Ausserdem sein eins vorweg genommen, der FR in Willingen ist so flowig das man da mit ein wenig Zurückhaltung auch mit nem XC Bike runter kommt(Gönnen sich jede Menge Leute die den Ettelsberg über die CC Strecke erklimmen). Für den DH reicht mein Mut eh nicht aus um die Federung an ihre Grenzen zu bringen aber da bau ich auf das abschauen bei Sebastian.
@Pedro: Meßschieber hilft und dann gibts die Dinger auch bei Bikecomponents.

PS: Bin schon voller Vorfreude und die Wetterprognose sieht auch gut aus. Ich hab ne Kühlbox für meinen VW also an gekühltem solls nicht mangeln.


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Mai 2011)

@ friedhelm ..gerade geguckt ,die nehmen auch so abgespacte Preise wie bei toxo.....und sind aus ALU

Aber danke für dein Ratschlag

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Mai 2011)

Moin,

fährt jemand heute?

Warte noch auf ein Heizöllieferanten, danach wollte ich eine Runde drehen................


----------



## Lübke27 (7. Mai 2011)

Hey Carsten, du kommst mit nem Stereo beide Strecken ohne Problem runter. Und zurückhalten müsstest Du Dich damit auch nicht. Den Sattel runter und dann sollte es passen. In Deinem Fall würde ich alleine wegen der Rechts/Links-Geschichte vom Leihbike abstand nehmen. Die Bremsen an sich sollten allerdings kein Problem darstellen.

Optimal wäre m.M. nach Folgendes: Ruf da an und frag ob sie Dir die Bremsen vorab wechseln würden. Das sind bei der Juicy 4 Schrauben (glaub ich). Alternativ könnten wir das natürlich auch machen.

Das Argument "wechschmeissen macht doppelt so  Spaß" (gleich hinfallen?) zieht mal gar nicht - denn ich falle nicht so schnell mit einem Bike an das ich gewohnt bin. Und da Du ja nicht grade das CC-Racebike mit Leichtbauparts fährst, stellt das Material an sich wie oben erwähnt kein Problem dar. Denn was nützt mir der Gedanke das es mir ums Bike egal ist, ich aber zuhause meine Schürfwunden lecken muss, weil ich die falsche Bremse gezogen habe, oder mitm Lenkwinkel nicht hinkomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Mai 2011)

@ Lübke 

Das war ironisch gemeint ,meinst ich fände es jut wenn jemand sein Leihbike  und sich selbst wechschmeist ?! Bestimmt nich  Ausserdem weiß carsten wies gemeint is Denn Spaß fängt da an wo es rockt und nich wo es wehtut ....
Ausserdem ,bevor du dein Bike unfreiwillig wechschmeisst ,würden andere bei den selbigen Aktionen wohl schon im Gipsbett liegen 

@ Friedhelm 
Zum Dämpfer ,den werd ich wohl doch einschicken dürfen denn die Augen haben offensichtlich keine Gleitringfarbe mehr ,aber ich waret mal ab hab da nen thread gefunden wo einer von toxo ab und an sein senf ableicht 
Zu den Buchsen bin ich wohl bei Hibike fündig geworden mit STAHL Achse , muss nur noch die Buchsen vermessen und dann mal schauen
Nachteil is, die sind leider doppelt so teuer wie die von Fox 
So und nu viel Spaß beim Fahren 

Und kommt heil wieder 

LG Opa Pedro


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Mai 2011)

Danke für eure Meinungen, dann bleibts erstmal beim eigenen Bike.

Bikefun: hier im Forum gibst nen Fred zu den Buchsen von "Wingover" oder so, sollen billiger und besser als Orichinool sein.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Mai 2011)

Newsflash: 

 Selber gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458719&highlight=buchsen


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Mai 2011)

@ Carsten Besten dank hab mal ne mail los gelassen 

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo.

Morgen jemand mit Tagesfreizeit?


----------



## Estoniaclan (8. Mai 2011)

sorry das ich ganz unverhofft reinplatze...
hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass einige von euch am 14.05 nach Willingen möchten?

Ich komm aus Nettetal nicht weit weg von Viersen und würde liebend gern mit. 
Wie kommt ihr den hin? Zug oder Auto? Ich würde mich selbstverständlich an allen kosten beteiligen. Also falls ihr noch jemanden mitnehmen möchtet, wäre ich dabei.. 

Bin zur Zeit nur im Grenzwald unterwegs. Kenn mich in den Süchtelner Höhen noch nicht so gut aus. Wäre mal fein mal paar Leute aus der Umgebung kennen zu lernen. Bin mehr Freeride,Enduro orientiert... komme aber auch ohne murren jeden Berg hoch


----------



## Kostka (8. Mai 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Morgen jemand mit Tagesfreizeit?


 
Hallo Michael,

morgen geht es bei mir überhaupt nicht. Könnte aber als Alternative den Mittwoch anbieten. Falls Du Lust hast könnten wir ab Mariendonk eine Runde drehen. Ich denke der Rene ist auch dabei. Wird bestimt spaßig. Außerdem würde ich gerne Dein neues, sagenumwobenes Rad sehen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## freakadelle88 (8. Mai 2011)

@ Estoniaclan: 
Na dann Herzlich Willkommen... Ich bin öfters in den Süchtelner Höhen unterwegs. Bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen mal mitzukommen. Hab mal bei deinen Fotos gesehen das du auch Dirt fährst. Am Hohen Busch gibts auch ne Dirt Strecke.

Wegen dem 14.05 in Willingen: 
Der Gudyo spielt unser Taxi für den Samstag ;-) Musste ihn mal fragen ob da noch ein Platz frei ist.


----------



## Estoniaclan (8. Mai 2011)

wäre sofort dabei...einfach mal anschreiben, wenn du hin willst. 
Die Dirts am Hohen Busch kenne ich, war auch schon paar mal dort, hab aber mein Dirt Rad verkauft und bin jetzt auf nem Fully unterwegs...

Dirten lag mir sowieso nicht so. Street/Park liegt mir da mehr...
Wegen Willigen werd ich mal Gudyo fragen..


----------



## freakadelle88 (8. Mai 2011)

street/park find ich gut ,wollte ich auch mal testen, hab mir heut ein trialbike geschossen. sobald das da is, wär ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Mai 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> morgen geht es bei mir überhaupt nicht. Könnte aber als Alternative den Mittwoch anbieten. Falls Du Lust hast könnten wir ab Mariendonk eine Runde drehen. Ich denke der Rene ist auch dabei. Wird bestimt spaßig. Außerdem würde ich gerne Dein neues, sagenumwobenes Rad sehen.
> 
> ...



MOin,

Mittwoch habe ich Schule.....


----------



## Gudyo (9. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,
kurze Zusammenfassung:
Bikes sind geordert
Auto ist voll!
Abholung Samstag 7.00 Jean, 7.13 Carsten, 7.27 Kosta ?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Mai 2011)

Gudyo:

Alles klar, stehe 7.11,5 mit Bike, nem Sack voller Panzerteile und Unterwegskaffee vor der Tür. Wie kriegst du deinen (Unterwegskaffee)

Stark ist er immer, also Beamte aufgepasst, der macht wach.


----------



## freakadelle88 (9. Mai 2011)

@Gudyo: Alles klar, 0700 Antritt!!! ;-)


----------



## Gudyo (9. Mai 2011)

Ne laß man, ich fahr lieber im Halbschlaf. So alle Klarheiten beseitigt, Kosta steigt in Dülken am Bhf zu.


----------



## Kostka (10. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin,

ist jemand bei der Mittwochsrunde dabei?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Mai 2011)

Da mein Wochenende jetzt beginnt, ist für mich Mittwochsrunde an der AHR.

Ansonsten Donnerstag oder Freitag gerne.

Spätestens Samstag dann am Bahnhof.


----------



## Estoniaclan (10. Mai 2011)

ich wäre morgen auch dabei...


----------



## hurschi (11. Mai 2011)

Also dann,

für alle die heute doch noch ne Runde mit drehen wollen 

Wir treffen uns um 17:15 Uhr in Süchteln am Stadionparkplatz!



 

Wenn das für den ein oder anderen zu früh ist, wir werden auch später noch mal dort anfahren können 

Grüße
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (11. Mai 2011)

Hi.....,

möchte Morgen gerne fahren........Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Mai 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi.....,
> 
> möchte Morgen gerne fahren........Gruß Ralf



Ich fahre Sonntag. Jemand dabei?


----------



## hurschi (12. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,

werde mich heute von gestern erholen. Aber Samstag ist ne Tour mit Kostka geplant!

@Ralf: wie sieht es aus mit Samstag?

@Micha: Sonntag WS ?

Grüße


----------



## Olli.K (12. Mai 2011)

Wie spät Sonntag?
Muss nur relativ früh Heim sein.
Tour: WD-WS?


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Mai 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Wie spät Sonntag?
> Muss nur relativ früh Heim sein.
> Tour: WD-WS?



Dachte an Mitwochs Runde. Anreise WS mit dem Auto.
Treffen WD 10:00 Uhr, WS um 10:33 Uhr....


----------



## Olli.K (13. Mai 2011)

Hört sich gut an.
Bin 10UHr bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Mai 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Bin 10UHr bei dir.


Alles klar.
Noch jemand?


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Mai 2011)

@Friedhelm: Bitte mal bei mir melden, oder PN lesen... Danke.


----------



## hurschi (13. Mai 2011)

Sonntag 10:33 Uhr am WS - geht klar!

Denke mal treffen ist am "üblichen" Parkplatz!?


----------



## Olli.P. (13. Mai 2011)

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> werde mich heute von gestern erholen. Aber Samstag ist ne Tour mit Kostka geplant!


Wäre Samstag gerne dabei ....

Gruss 
Olli


----------



## Gudyo (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
werde wohl am Sonntag meinen geschundenen Kadaver etwas zur Ruhe kommen lassen. Viel Spass am WS.
Nächste Woche ist nochmal D`dorf angesagt. Hab da noch bisgen Scoutarbeit zu leisten um ne vernünftige Umfahrung von Gerresheim nach Erkrath zu suchen.


----------



## hurschi (13. Mai 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wäre Samstag gerne dabei ....
> 
> Gruss
> Olli


 
Hallo Olli,

leider hat sich das mit Samstag zerschlagen, sorry.
Sonntag erst wieder.

CU


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Mai 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> werde wohl am Sonntag meinen geschundenen Kadaver etwas zur Ruhe kommen lassen. Viel Spass am WS.
> Nächste Woche ist nochmal D`dorf angesagt. Hab da noch bisgen Scoutarbeit zu leisten um ne vernünftige Umfahrung von Gerresheim nach Erkrath zu suchen.



Das mit Morgen steht aber noch, oder? Ich werd dann um viertel nach 7 am Dülkener Bahnhof stehen...

gruß
Kosta


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Mai 2011)

Ich denke (hoffe) mal, dass er sich den Körper erst am Samstag in Willingen zerschinden will.

Jedenfalls steh ich zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort wie du und trink Kaffee.


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Mai 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ich denke (hoffe) mal, dass er sich den Körper erst am Samstag in Willingen zerschinden will.
> 
> Jedenfalls steh ich zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort wie du und trink Kaffee.



das hört sich doch gut an. Dann bis morgen...


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Mai 2011)

So wie er mir heute am Telefon gesagt hat: Ja! 

Ich freu mich schon. Werde morgen auch so gegen sieben, halb acht starten. Die Räder sind im Auto, Tasche wird gleich gepackt. Für Kurzentschlossene hätte ich uner Umständen sogar noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei. Inkl. Rad natürlich.

Das erste Mal Willingen nach 3 Jahren... die neue Seilbahn kenn ich nur von den Bauarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Mai 2011)

sagt mal, wie macht ihr das mit dem Essen? Nehmt ihr euch was mit, oder holt ihr euch vor Ort etwas?


----------



## freakadelle88 (13. Mai 2011)

Zum Frühstück werd ich mir was mitnehmen, aber für den großen Hunger zum Mittag hin gibt es direkt am Lift ein Restaurant die ordentliche günstige Portionen anbieten.


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Mai 2011)

So habe mal den Tipp von Carsten in die tat umgesetzt Buchsen waren nach 3 tagen da ..Umbau lief wie am Schnürchen ..und für 30 Euronen (+ Einbauwerkzeug und Ersatz Gleitringe, nochma 15 Euronen )  kann man nix verkehrt machen .
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=484213

Also wer mag kann sich ja bei dem Jung die Ersatzteile mal ordern


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Mai 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:33 Uhr am WS - geht klar!
> 
> Denke mal treffen ist am "üblichen" Parkplatz!?


Moin. Ja an dem ueblichen Parkplatz....

@ Rest: viel spass und alle heile bleiben...


----------



## Gudyo (14. Mai 2011)

Gleich gehts loohos!


----------



## xRalfx (14. Mai 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich fahre Sonntag. Jemand dabei?


10:30 Uhr WS bin dabei.......


----------



## westlicht (14. Mai 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> wollte mal meine "Erfahrungen" im Grafenberger Wald schildern. Da arbeitet man 21 Jahre in Düsseldorf und erst jetzt lernt man die Umgebung kennen. Hab zuerst mal gestutzt als ich im GPS Forum was von 24 km mit 660 hm gelesen hab, nu muß ich sagen :"Holla, da geht die Post ab!"
> 
> [...]
> ...




Hallo Friedhelm,

sicherlich hattet Ihr viel Spaß in Winterberg! Seid Ihr alle heile und mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht wieder daheim?

Ich hab' am Freitag nach Deiner Inspiration das MTB in's Auto geschmissen und bin dann Abends in Grafenberg die folgende Runde (teilweise) gefahren:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vwxiacixvywlelxa

Müsste auch in Teilen die Strecke sein, die Du beschrieben hast. Ist wirklich alles sehr nett dort, aber man muss doch recht gute Beine haben - ein ständiges auf und ab! Dann hatt's mich nach 20km an einem versteckten Baumstumpf im Gras wieder übel zerlegt und ich konnte die Runde dann wegen starker Schmerzen nicht mehr zuende fahren. Aber das ganze macht sehr viel Spaß und ist ausbaufähig. Zudem brauche ich bei meiner üblen Fahrtechnik wohl einen Erste Hilfe Tross um mich 'rum.

Vielleicht klappt's ja 'mal, dort gemeinsam zu fahren.

Bernd


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Mai 2011)

> Sonntag 10:33 Uhr am WS - geht klar!
> 
> Denke mal treffen ist am "üblichen" Parkplatz!?


wäre gern dabei, wenn Ralf mich mitnimmt
da ich die Gegend dort nicht so wirklich kenne

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Mai 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> wäre gern dabei, wenn Ralf mich mitnimmt
> da ich die Gegend dort nicht so wirklich kenne
> 
> MfG
> ...



Hi.

hier mal der Treffpunkt für morgen:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.274...=51.275783,6.126273&spn=0.00651,0.013797&z=16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurschi (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich falle für Sonntag aus.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Gudyo (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
alle wieder daheim und mehr oder weniger unverletzt aber Bikepark ist kein Kindergarten. Mir hat es super gut gefallen und ich denke damit nicht allein zu sein. Die Strecke war knüppelhart und voll mit losem Splitt, der sorgte für den ein oder anderen unkontrollierten Drift bei mir aber ohne ernste Folgen. Carsten fand dann seine Bestimmung im Chickenwings fahren und Sebastian hat mit ganz einfachen Worten erklärt wie man die 100 m Höhenunterschied am Downhill überwindet: " Nicht mehr als viermal den Boden berühren!"   Kosta hat auch gezeigt wie gut er seinen Körper und das Bike bewegen kann und erntete sogar ein Lob vom Meister. Jean war nur zur Nahrungsaufnahme zum Hinsetzten zu bewegen, ansonsten hat man ihn nur noch bei den leider häufigen Pannen zu Gesicht bekommen. (Die Leihbikes sind relativ schlecht gepflegt!) Um halb vier setzte dann ein Gewitterschauer ein, der innerhalb von 5 Minuten alles in Schmierseife verwandelte. Nachdem ich wie ein Maikäfer auf dem Rücken, mein Leihbike über Kopf nach oben drückend, einen Abhang runter gerutscht bin, war Schluß für mich. (Schade das die Nummer keiner gefilmt hat) Der Rest der Truppe hatte dann gegen 5 auch die Nase voll und wir fuhren heim. Tenor : Nächstes mal nach Winterberg!
@Sebastian: Besser dich!


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. Mai 2011)

Besten Dank für den wahnsinns Tag gestern! 
Super Truppe gewesen, dass muss man mal sagen.


----------



## freakadelle88 (15. Mai 2011)

Danke auch nochmal von mir fürs mitnehmen.
Hat echt super viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Mai 2011)

Ja heisst denn das nicht Chickenwing, wenn mann sich auf der Downhillstrecke an allen Schwierigkeiten vorbeischleicht und lieber auf den Feiglingsrouten zu Tale schliddert, schlingert und hoppst, bis die Bremsen Glühn?
Ich hab zwei Brandings an der linken Wade, die die Temperatur der hinteren Louise bestätigen können.

Übrigens haben Chickenwings auch ihre Vorteile: ICH bin nuur einmal gefallen: beim Wiederraufschieben, weil ichs nochmal schöner fahren wollte.

Friedhelm hat recht, noch dem schauer wars etwas rutschig.

Sebastian: alles Gute, meld dich mal, wohin wir die Blumen( für deinen Lenker) schicken sollen.


----------



## Lübke27 (15. Mai 2011)

Nabend Mäddels,

Wie Kosta schrieb, es war ein toller Tag mit toller truppe. Leider war für meinen Lenker und mich der Tag nach einem Sturz vorbei.

Mir gehts leider heute schlechter als gestern, da sich die ganzen Prellungen erst heute morgen so richtig bemerkbar gemacht haben... Im Prinzip ist es die.ganze linke Körperhälfte, vor allem der linke Arm. Nadine hat mir vorausgesagt das es morgen noch "schöner" werden soll. :-(

Da ich aber recht flott unterwegs war fürn Untrainierten, werde ich mich wahrscheinlich für das DH Rennen an Pfingsten anmelden 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (15. Mai 2011)

Meinste das Rennen in Winterberg? Wollte am sram enduro race teilnehmen...
Gibts denn eigentlich noch Startplätze fûrs Dh race?


----------



## Lübke27 (16. Mai 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Meinste das Rennen in Winterberg? Wollte am sram enduro race teilnehmen...
> Gibts denn eigentlich noch Startplätze fûrs Dh race?



Moin. Ne, für das DH-Rennen in Winterberg gibts keine Plätze mehr. Ich stehe zwar auf der Warteliste - mache mir aber keine Hoffnung. Und nur fürs enduro.fahre ich nicht da hin. Eine Woche später ist im Rahmen des Bikefestvals das "wheels of speed" in willingen. Da ist meine Frau mit Sohnemann wahrscheinlich auch untwregs, so dass es ganz gut passen würde.


----------



## westlicht (16. Mai 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Nabend Mäddels,
> 
> Wie Kosta schrieb, es war ein toller Tag mit toller truppe. Leider war für meinen Lenker und mich der Tag nach einem Sturz vorbei.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung!

Bernd


----------



## xRalfx (17. Mai 2011)

ich möchte Morgen fahren.......???!!!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (17. Mai 2011)

Mach das ruhig;-)

Ich fahr morgen Vormittag im Stadtwald Rheinbach, weil ich nachmittags nen Event fahren muss.

Und wenn ich dann eh schon so weit fahr, kann ich dann auch ein paar kleinere Hügel mitnehmen.

Viel Spass,


----------



## Kostka (17. Mai 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> ich möchte Morgen fahren.......???!!!


 
Hallo Ralf,

ich und der Rene auch. Leider weiß ich noch nicht genau wann. Zuerst habe ich eine Sitzung auf der Arbeit und anschließemd muss ich mein neues Ketteblatt abholen und montieren. Falls es später wird schließe ich mich Euch an. Bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. Mai 2011)

sagt mal, nimmt einer von euch am Enduro Ride in Winterberg oder Willingen teil? Der in Willingen kostet sogar nichts, soweit ich weiß. 

Fürs Downhillrennen, fällt mir einfach die Übung. Nächstes Jahr vielleicht.... 

gruß
Kosta


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich nicht.

Fährt hier noch jemand?


----------



## Olli.P. (21. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre morgen ne Runde Süchteln-Hinsbeck


MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

jemand Mittwoch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (22. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
denke mal wohl.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. Mai 2011)

Ne was wie Radfahren?

Ich dachte, wir tauschen uns hier nur über vergangene Heldentaten aus 

Nach bisheriger Planung wär ich Mittwoch auch dabei.

Ist besser, wenn ich mit euch fahr, bei meiner Before Work Runde am Freitag in der Ville hab ich mich kräftig aufs Maul gelegt.Der Trail hatte die Frechheit hinter einer Kuppe scharf rechts wegzuknicken. Daraufhin ist der kleine Carsten geradeaus ins Gemüse und hat sich dort überschlagen. Dem Rad gehts aber gut 

Bis zu diesem kleinen Vorfall war ich sehr von mir überzeugt, auch der        Pik AsTrail macht echt Spass, ein schönes Wurzelfeld und danach recht (zu) flowig.


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Mai 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ne was wie Radfahren?
> 
> Ich dachte, wir tauschen uns hier nur über vergangene Heldentaten aus
> 
> ...



Na bei uns Stürzt doch keiner..............gg


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Mai 2011)

@ carsten 

Gehn wa nen Verletztenbier schlürfen ?? Ich bin mal unter die Kunstradfahrer  gegangen  nen threesixty  frontsideflip over the other side from the Geländer 

Die Hülsen und Buchsen sind sehr jut 


Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Mittwoch bin ich raus wegen Relegation.


----------



## hurschi (23. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch hört sich gut an, vielleicht bekommen wir ja diesmal wieder ne größere Truppe zusammen.

@All: Wo soll die Runde starten?

@Carsten, sollen wir uns in Dülken treffen wenn in Hinsbeck gefahren wird?

Grüße,
René


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Mai 2011)

Gut, keiner stürzt! 

Verletztenbier wird nicht notwendig sein, ich ignorier das Zwicken in der Schulter einfach. 


Mittwoch ab Dülken geht klar.


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Mai 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Verletztenbier wird nicht notwendig sein, ich ignorier das Zwicken in der Schulter einfach.


Na dolle ,gezz machste mir wieder nen Grund am Eimer,  zu feiern


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Mai 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Mittwoch hört sich gut an, vielleicht bekommen wir ja diesmal wieder ne größere Truppe zusammen.
> 
> @All: Wo soll die Runde starten?
> 
> ...



Hi.

Mir egal ich habe frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (23. Mai 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Mir egal ich habe frei...


 
Hallöle,
find ich super, dass nach so langer Zeit endlich eine größere Gruppe fährt. Wie wäre es Michael wenn wir uns an der Niersbrücke terffen ( könnte ab 16:30 Uhr) und dann zum Treffpunkt fahren würden? Wohin die Reise geht ist mir gleich, ist aber vielleicht für die Viersener sinnvoller wenn wir z.B. vom Stadion an der Mülldeponie starten?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Mai 2011)

Mal Schauen wie der Olli zeit hat.............


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Mai 2011)

Zeitlich, örtlich bin ich auch flexibel, hab nämlich auch frei.

Wobei von PP Mülldeponie für mich schon OK wäre.


----------



## Olli.K (24. Mai 2011)

Muss Arbeiten. 
Bin vor 5Uhr nicht zuhause.
Könnte *ca*. 17:15 WD. sein.


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Mai 2011)

Ok,

dann sind wir um 17:57 Uhr in Hinsbeck an der JH.


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Mai 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Zeitlich, örtlich bin ich auch flexibel, hab nämlich auch frei.
> 
> Wobei von PP Mülldeponie für mich schon OK wäre.



Hast Du Freitag auch noch frei?

Überlege Reigi´s Heimatkunde 2 von Swalmen aus  nach zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (24. Mai 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> dann sind wir um 17:57 Uhr in Hinsbeck an der JH.



bin auch dabei.......


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Mai 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> bin auch dabei.......



Hi,

ich leider doch nicht.

Der Chiropraktiker hat mir eine Pause verordnet


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Mai 2011)

Sch...ade, gute Besserung. 

Hast du auch so langsam den Eindruck, wir würden zu alt für diesen Mist?

Abgesehen davon, wär ich freitag dann leider auch wieder knechten gewesen.

Allerdings schau ich mir HK 2 gleich mal an, aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Mai 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Sch...ade, gute Besserung.
> 
> Hast du auch so langsam den Eindruck, wir würden zu alt für diesen Mist?
> 
> ...



Zu alt ist mann nie.............

Habe nur ein paar Wirbel gerade gerückt bekommen!


----------



## Kostka (24. Mai 2011)

@ Michael: schade dass es nicht klappt, aber die Gesundheit geht vor
@ Carsten: ich werde mich Dir und Hurschi an der Deponie anschließen (gegen 17:00) dann können wir zusammen zu HH fahren.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Estoniaclan (24. Mai 2011)

wenn morgen mein Schaltauge kommt, wäre ich auch dabei...
Bloß schaff ich 17 uhr nicht, hab bis 15:50 Uni und dann muss ich noch Heim radeln. Wäre dann gegen 16:40 bei mir und in 20 min schaff ichs nicht bis zur Deponie.
Wäre deshalb frühstens viertel nach 5 da.


----------



## hurschi (24. Mai 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> wenn morgen mein Schaltauge kommt, wäre ich auch dabei...
> Bloß schaff ich 17 uhr nicht, hab bis 15:50 Uni und dann muss ich noch Heim radeln. Wäre dann gegen 16:40 bei mir und in 20 min schaff ichs nicht bis zur Deponie.
> Wäre deshalb frühstens viertel nach 5 da.


 
Du kannst dich ja auch ab Hinsbeck anschließen, dann kannst Du dir noch was Zeit lassen und brauchst dir keinen Streß machen


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab schon wieder vergessen, woher du kommst 

Daher weiss ich auch nicht, ob 1757 Uhren Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge für dich kürzer wäre.

Wenn ja, Parkplatz an der JH an der Wanderkarte.

Tja Michael, 

Wirbelsäule krumm vom Arbeiten ist natürlich ein typisches Problem der Jugend. ( duck und weg) ;-)

Alles Gute

Ansonsten hab ich mir HK 2 mal angeschaut, wenn man schon ins Auto steigt, warum nicht gleich Landgraaf oder Eifel?

Landgraaf hat mir gut gefallen und die Ahr hat mich regelrecht angefixt.

Fahren und dort unten navigieren würde ich  und du müsstest nur oben und unten auf mich warten


----------



## Kostka (25. Mai 2011)

Moin moin,

Rene und meine Wenigkeit wollten am Samstag in die Eifel die Acht Täler Tour fahren. Es sind ca. 50 km fast ausschließlich über Waldwege, Trails mit tollen Abfahrten und knackigen Aufstiegen (1000 - 1200 HM). Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren einfach kurz melden. 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Estoniaclan (25. Mai 2011)

also wenn sonst niemand mit möchte, wäre ich dran interessiert... hab zwar nicht das richtige Rad zum klettern, aber würde mir das trotzdem mal zumuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

diese Tour?
http://www.mtb-guide-eifel.de/touren/acht-taeler-tour.html


----------



## Kostka (26. Mai 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Tour?
> http://www.mtb-guide-eifel.de/touren/acht-taeler-tour.html


 

Jep!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt doch Samstag frei.

Wenn jemand Lust hat, ne gemütliche, techniklastige Runde zu fahren, ruhig melden.

 Wie wär Ahr oder oder Landgraaf? Ich fahre!

Friedhelm, Montag nen bisschen Müllberge hoppsen? Muss ne Kettenführung ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Mai 2011)

Lust schon,

habe aber leider morgen früh noch einen Termin. Denke das ich gegen mittag eine Runde drehe.

@Carsten:  MK9??


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Mai 2011)

Wo willst du die Runde ab mittags drehn?

M ar K e 9, si.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Mai 2011)

zB: ab WS, Schlucht oder so.

Was ist Marke 9???


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Mai 2011)

OK, dann ohne Spass: MK 9

WS Schlucht klingt verlockend .

Sag noch ne Zeit dazu.

Friedhelm?


----------



## Gudyo (27. Mai 2011)

Grippe!


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung..

MK9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurschi (27. Mai 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> also wenn sonst niemand mit möchte, wäre ich dran interessiert... hab zwar nicht das richtige Rad zum klettern, aber würde mir das trotzdem mal zumuten.


 
Hi Kosta,

ich kenne ja deine Situation, daher mal die frage zur Anreise zum Zielpunkt. Wir sind nämlich voll und sonst scheint ja keiner Interesse zu haben . . . 
Und du willst doch nicht behaupten das der Kostka oder ich irgendwie besondere Räder zum klettern haben!? 

Den anderen viel Spaß am WS oder an der Ahr! 

Grüße
René


----------



## Estoniaclan (27. Mai 2011)

joa.. "leider"  hab ich kein auto.., könnte aber mit dem Rad anreisen, ob ich dann aber noch eine 50 km Tour fahren möchte, sei mal dahin gestellt...


----------



## Mätz__ (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Wenn ihr mit dem Auto anreisst... wie packt ihr dann eure Räder? Gibts auch jemanden mit Dachgepäckträger? Hab nen Golf 4 ohne Anhängerkupplung und bin noch nicht so ganz vom Dachgepäckträger überzeugt.

Nur schonmal zur Einstimmung: Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Monate gibts bei mir zuwachs und ich werde euch danach das eine oder andere mal mit meiner Anwesenheit beehren, sofern ihr nichts gegen zuwachs habt. Zumindest wenns in den SH rund geht. Alles andere ist wegen mangelnder Transportmöglichkeiten leider noch nicht möglich.

Bis dahin good ride!


----------



## Olli.K (27. Mai 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> zB: ab WS, Schlucht oder so.


Wie spät??


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Mai 2011)

Danke danke,

So richtig sind wir noch nicht auf ne Zeit festgelegt, glaub ich.

gegen Mittag heisst für mich jetzt erstmal 13.00 Weisser Stein.

Oder, wenn alle Stricke reissen, Rad ans Auto und nach Landgraaf.

@ Mätz: Nachwuchs ist immer willkommen, meld dich bei Zeiten.

Und ja, Dachträgern vertrau ich auch nicht, für mich nur Kupplungsträger.

Allerdings hab ich auch nen Schweinehaken am Westentaschenkombi.       ( so genannt, weil das Ding statt nem Kofferraum nen zweites Handschuhfach hat)


----------



## Estoniaclan (27. Mai 2011)

ich wollte morgen auch in die Richtung...
was dagegen, wenn ich mit euch mitfahre?

gruß
Kosta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Mai 2011)

Aber goar net.

Wenn du willst, kann ich dich zu hause abholen und wir reisen zusammen dieselig an.

Friedhelm: das mit der Grippe hatte ich überlesen. Bitte bessere dich !


----------



## Olli.K (28. Mai 2011)

Treffen 14 Uhr am WS.


----------



## Patrick41366 (28. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,

habe selber eine Suche eröffnet, da ich diesen Threat nicht gesehen hatte:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8359452#post8359452

Habe einige Seiten gelesen; wo fahrt ihr denn so? (wird ja mittlerweile alles mit Abkürzungen betitelt, da finde ich keinen Durchblick  )

Würde mich gerne, je nach Erreichbarkeit und Datum, mal öfters ein paar Touren anschließen, wenn das für die Beteiligten ok ist.

Gruß,

Patrick


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Mai 2011)

Halloo erstmal, Patrick,

klar kannst du mal mitfahren. 

wir haben etwas unterschiedliche Strömungen hier, die einen reden nur vom Marathon, die anderen wollen nur Spass am ( technischen ) fahren haben.

Wirst schnell merken, mit wem es harmoniert.

SH  Süchtelner Höhen

JH/HB Jugendherberge in Hinsbeck

WS Weisser Stein, Ausflugslokal bei Brüggen Bracht, Grenzwald

Schlucht dito

ne typische Mittwochsrunde wäre zum Beispiel PP( Parkplatz) SH nach Hinsbeck, Spielen am Galgenberg HB durch die Wälder zum Tor 9 und um die Krickenbecker Seen zurück. letzten Mittwoch waren für mich 58KM mit 400 HM, aber die kurz und steil. Im Winter Halbjahr auch gerne als Nightride, dann etwas kürzer.

Je nach Truppe aber auch länger, allerdings auch deutlich gemütllicher .

Einfach anfragen, die meisten beissen nicht, und ich habs auch schon viel besser im Griff als früher.


----------



## Olli.P. (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
der Bikeolli1971 und ich treffen uns Morgen früh um 10 am Parkplatz(Sportplatz) SH
wir wollen ne gemütliche Runde drehen (ca. 2std).Wer mag kann sich uns gerne anschliessen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## hurschi (28. Mai 2011)

Na wenn ich morgen wieder fitter bin, dann gerne um 10 Uhr SH!

Grüße
René


----------



## bikeoli1971 (28. Mai 2011)

@olli p - danke für den postit! bei mir bleibts auch dabei, auch wenn der rücken ein bisschen angeschlagen ist wg. umzugshilfe und küchenbau...nen rotwein drüber und dann gut schlafen!

@ hurschi -  sieh zu, passt schon! freu mich 

@ friedhelm - gute besserung weiter! würd gern mal wieder mit dir cruisen...jaja, ICH  komm nicht in die puschen und bin immer unterwegs (nur zu selten auf dem rad)  - na will mal sehen, dass wir vor dem winter wieder fahren... 

@ all ... also bis morgen, vlt hat ja noch jmd lust auf ne runde...


----------



## Kostka (29. Mai 2011)

Patrick41366 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> habe selber eine Suche eröffnet, da ich diesen Threat nicht gesehen hatte:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Patrick,

über die Abkürzungen hat Dich schon der Carsten aufgeklärt. Wenn Du mitfahren möchtest kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass am Mittwoch immer jemand mitfährt. Meistens treffen wir uns an den Hinsbecker, oder Süchtelner Höhen. Jeder der mitfahren möchte ist gerne willkommen. Am WE fahren wir hin und wieder in die Eifel oder machen hier die Gegend unsicher. Also falls Du Lust hast kannst Du Dir schon den nächsten Mittwoch vormerken.


@ Rene: Ich hoffe Du bist wider fit? Mittwoch SH?

@ XRalfX: Bist Du gestern den Marathon mitgefahren? Sehen wir uns am Mittwoch?

@ Carsten: Wie siehts mit Dir am Mittwoch aus?


----------



## timebreaker (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich bin noch nicht lange in diesem Forum und habe mir schon einiges durchgelesen.
Seit ihr denn alle Profis oder sind auch ein paar dabei, die noch nicht so neu auf dem MB-Sektor sind. Ich würde gerne mal zu euch stoßen und ein paar Runden fahren. Habe ein Cube AMS Pro und bin bis jetzt so ca 40KM touren gefahren, wobei ich meistens Feldwege oder Waldwege gefahren bin. 
Wie finde ich euch? Habt ihr einen Treffpunkt?
Im Moment bin ich noch ein wenig im Umzugsstress, aber ich denke, das ich Donnerstag oder am WE Zeit hätte.
Ich komme aus Mönchengladbach, bin aber mobil 

LG Lothar


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2011)

Hi Lothar,
willkommen im IBC Forum. Finden kannst du uns an den üblichen Treffpunkten rund um MG/Vie. Mittwochs findet fast immer ne Ausfahrt statt aber wen du Lust und Laune hast, einfach Tag, Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt hier reinschreiben. Die bekanntesten Treffpunkte zähl ich mal auf :
Parkplatz am Friedhof gegenüber Müllberg MG Kaldenkirchenerstr. PPKK
Parkplatz Sportanlage Beberich Bismarckturm Süchtelner Höhe BTSH
Parkplatz gegenüber Müllumlade Süchtelner Höhe PPSH
Parkplatz Jugendherberge Hinsbeck JHHINS
Parkplatz Weisser Stein in Brüggen Bracht am ehemaligen Depot WS
Ansonsten kann man auch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen der je nach Teilnehmer genehm ist. Mit 40 km biste schon gut dabei, das ist auch so das was die meisten von uns als angenehm empfinden. 
Grippe klingt langsam ab, irgend etwas geplant, ausser Saufen am Donnerstag?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (30. Mai 2011)

Danke Friedhelm für die schnelle Antwort.
Das klingt ja gut und das ist ja auch alles nicht weit weg von MG.
Ich denke einen von euch habe ich schon einmal am Müllberg in Rheydt gesehen. Der jenige fuhr mehrmals rauf und wieder runter... ich war aber nur zu Fuß 

Donnerstag habe ich noch nichts geplant. Mal sehen.. das Wetter soll ja dann gut sein.
LG Lothar


----------



## Kostka (30. Mai 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Danke Friedhelm für die schnelle Antwort.
> Das klingt ja gut und das ist ja auch alles nicht weit weg von MG.
> Ich denke einen von euch habe ich schon einmal am Müllberg in Rheydt gesehen. Der jenige fuhr mehrmals rauf und wieder runter... ich war aber nur zu Fuß
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Lothar,

falls Du Lust hast kannst Du Dich für die Mittwochsrunde anschließen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (31. Mai 2011)

@ Mathias
Danke, das werde ich machen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich es diese Woche schon schaffe. Aber ab nächster Woche wäre ich dann dabei 
Wird der Treffpunkt und Zeit immer kurzfristig bestimmt ?

LG Lothar


----------



## hurschi (31. Mai 2011)

Morgen steht die Runde,
17 Uhr ist Treffpunkt Parkplatz Sportstadion Süchtelner Höhen,
das Wetter soll morgen auch wieder trocken sein bei ca. 20 Grad.

Wir würden dann so um 18 Uhr in Hinsbeck ankommen.
Wie sieht es aus, schließt sich da wer an?

Wir sind aktuell zu dritt, Ralf, Matthis und meine Wenigkeit 

Mitfahrer sind wie immer gerne gesehen!

@timebreaker:
Meist bleibt es bei diesen Uhrzeiten, am WE ist es dann eher unterschiedlich . . . 

Grüße
René


----------



## Olli.P. (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich es schaffe von der Uhrzeit her werde ich 17 Uhr SH sein.
Kann es aber nicht genau sagen wg. der Arbeit.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (31. Mai 2011)

ich werd versuchen morgen etwas früher Schluss zu machen. 
Wäre also dabei!!


----------



## freakadelle88 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es morgen auch, dann wär ich gern dabei.
Sportstadion Süchtelner Höhen ist das gegenüber vom Müllberg???


----------



## hurschi (31. Mai 2011)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich schaffe es morgen auch, dann wär ich gern dabei.
> Sportstadion Süchtelner Höhen ist das gegenüber vom Müllberg???


 
Jawohl,

gegenüber der Einfahrt Mülldeponie liegt der Parkplatz . . .


----------



## Kostka (31. Mai 2011)

Das sieht für morgen richtig gut aus!
@ Oil: falls Du es bis 17:00 Uhr nicht schaffst, kannst Du noch gegen 18:00 Uhr an den HH dazu kommen. 

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo nochmal. 
Habt ihr einen Straßennamen, was man ins Navi eingeben kann oder die Koordinaten?
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch heute noch (muss aber bis 15:45 Uhr arbeiten und bin um 16:15 Uhr Zuhause. Wenn es klappt wäre ich aber so kurz nach 17 Uhr da.
Was ist denn Morgen geplant oder am WE?
Und dann noch die Frage... wie fit muß man sein?
LG Lothar


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Juni 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Was ist denn Morgen geplant oder am WE?
> Und dann noch die Frage... wie fit muß man sein?
> LG Lothar


Fit wirste automatisch  Die Jungs nehmen immer Rücksicht auf die schwächsten in der Gruppe Denn der FUN  is der Faktor nicht die KM die abgerissen werden 

LG vom Allergie geplagten Opa Pedro


----------



## timebreaker (1. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja cool. nun ja, so unfit bin ich ja nicht, aber ich habe wie gesagt bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen mit Feld und Waldwegen... obwohl ich bin auch schonmal auf abwegen gekommen (von Rheydt zum Müllberg gibt es so einen Trail, wo es was wild her geht, das war cool.


----------



## Olli.P. (1. Juni 2011)

> Hallo nochmal.
> Habt ihr einen Straßennamen, was man ins Navi eingeben kann oder die Koordinaten?


Ich glaube das ist die Hindenburgstrasse, direkt an der Ausfahrt Süchteln von der A61
  Ich werde es heute auch schaffen
MfG

Olli


----------



## hurschi (1. Juni 2011)




----------



## timebreaker (1. Juni 2011)

Prima.... ich werde kommen 
Hoffentlich ist auch an der Stelle wo der Pfeil hin zeigt noch ein Platz frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (1. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich hoffe das noch jemand da ist. Ich muss leider für heute absagen weil ich mich eben beim trialen ein wenig verletzt habe.
Das nächste mal bin ich hoffentlich dabei.
MFG
Jean


----------



## Gudyo (1. Juni 2011)

Nabend zusammen,
na hier is ja richtig was los. Ich plane für Samstag die HK 2 Meinwege und zwar mit Erweiterung 8ter-Bahn hin und zurück. Start wäre 10.30 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten. Dürften so runde 60km bei ca 700 hm werden.
Morgen bin ich auf Forstautobahn am WS unterwegs mit meinem Schrittmacher. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne gegen 11 Uhr ab PP WS anschließen, ist ne reine GA Tour über gut ausgebaute Wege mit runden 40 km. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juni 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> na hier is ja richtig was los. Ich plane für Samstag die HK 2 Meinwege und zwar mit Erweiterung 8ter-Bahn hin und zurück. Start wäre 10.30 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten. Dürften so runde 60km bei ca 700 hm werden.
> Morgen bin ich auf Forstautobahn am WS unterwegs mit meinem Schrittmacher. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne gegen 11 Uhr ab PP WS anschließen, ist ne reine GA Tour über gut ausgebaute Wege mit runden 40 km.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm,

morgen darf ich arbeiten und Samstag habe ich Bereitschaft

Heute hatte ich wieder einen Termin beim Chyropraktiker, zur Zeit bin ich nicht wirklich mit dem Radfahren gesegnet.......


----------



## Gudyo (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Michel,
is schon a Kreuz mit dem Kreuz. Aber die Saison ist ja noch lang!
Sehe gerade einen Bericht über Hubert Schwarz. Wer soll das sein, denken jetzt einige. Der fährt 650 km mit dem MTB von Anchorage nach Fairbanks. Zunächst nix besonderes aber der macht das im Winter und an einem Stück! 32 Stunden im Schneesturm bei minus 30 Grad und das NUR 2 Stunden hinter dem Sieger, ich werd nie wieder stolz sein auf meine Leistungen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (1. Juni 2011)

Da habe ich es ja gut, 
Eifelcross.
4 Tage Eifel.
Von Nettersheim nach Trier, ca. 200km und knapp 5000hm.
Gucken ob ich am Sonntag noch laufen kann.


----------



## timebreaker (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, das war gestern eine coole Runde und ich bin froh, das ich nicht aufgegeben habe. Ich denke, ich werde jetzt öffters dabei sein (muss aber doch noch was mehr Kondition bekommen. 
@Rene. Heute werde ich eine Pause einlegen obwohl es mir besser geht, als ich dachte  Aber wenn Du am WE Lust hast für ne schöne Runde, dann bin ich dabei.

LG Lothar


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Juni 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Da habe ich es ja gut,
> Eifelcross.
> 4 Tage Eifel.
> Von Nettersheim nach Trier, ca. 200km und knapp 5000hm.
> Gucken ob ich am Sonntag noch laufen kann.


Notfalls nimmste sowas 
http://www.pg-bikes.com/#blackblock-2-dark_cruiser


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit Sonntag gegen 11:07 aus?


----------



## Estoniaclan (3. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Sonntag gegen 11:07 aus?



wo solls denn lange gehen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juni 2011)

Ich habe noch kein Ziel.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (3. Juni 2011)

Der Weg ist das Ziel!


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juni 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Der Weg ist das Ziel!



Einen weg habe ich auch noch nicht.....


----------



## Kostka (3. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Sonntag gegen 11:07 aus?


 

Bin gerne dabei. Wo wolltest Du den fahren?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Olli.P. (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich wüsste wohin es geht wäre ich auch gerne dabei

MfG

Oli


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mach doch mal jemand einen Vorschlag.........

WS, HK2, usw...............


----------



## Olli.P. (4. Juni 2011)

HK 2 hört sich interresant an, wäre dabei.Ich denke mal das ist Reigies Heimatkunde, oder?Habe mir seinen Bericht durchgelesen, klingt spannend.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaube das es morgen schlechtes Wetter gibt:
http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/nordrhein-westfalen/wetter-wachtendonk/17756596,tab=2


----------



## Olli.P. (4. Juni 2011)

Hast Recht, sieht nicht gut aus.Dann werde ich Morgen spontan nach nem Blick aus dem Fenster entscheiden was ich mache.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kostka (4. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mich auch nach dem Wetter richten. Wenn ich aber fahre dann früh am Morgen so gegen 08:00 - 08:30 und dann Richtung HH. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich noch melden.

LG

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es schon Freiwillige für die Mittwochsrunde gibt?

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (6. Juni 2011)

Nach dem was der Wetterdienst so berichtet.... sollen wir nicht besser auf Donnerstag legen ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Juni 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob es schon Freiwillige für die Mittwochsrunde gibt?
> 
> ...



Freiwillig.

Falls das Wetter mitspielt.....


----------



## Kostka (7. Juni 2011)

Mein Wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sagt für morgen Nachmittag gutes Wetter voraus. Also für alle die die Lust haben mitzufahren, wir treffen uns an der JH gegen 17:00 Uhr. 


LG

Matthias


----------



## xRalfx (7. Juni 2011)

17:00 Uhr HB-JH ....ich bin dabei

Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (7. Juni 2011)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Aber die nächten Tage werde ich Zeit haben, wer also Lust hat.... einfach melden 
Euch wünsche ich morgen gutes Wetter und viel spaß!
LG Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Juni 2011)

Wer hat den Lust, heute nach Regenende ne Runde um( und über) die Müllberge zu drehen?

Unverbindlicher Vorschlag; 16.37 Paul Mohren Schule.

Die Holzstufen am Müllberg müssten bei dem Wetter prima glitschig sein ;-)

Wie schauts, Gudyo, Pedro?


----------



## windhook (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin vor kurzem nach Bracht gezogen und muss gestehen, dass man hier wirklich schön biken kann, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht sooo viel gesehen habe.

Bin auch kein Profi und würde gerne mal mitfahren. Weißer Stein bietet sich natürlich an, vielleicht kann mir da jemand mal eine Info zum nächsten Treffpunkt geben. Der eine oder andere hat mich beim Joggen wahrscheinlich schon überholt, aber ich wollte den Leuten dann nicht hinterherschreien: "Hey kann ich mal mitfahren " Bin aber auch so flexibel, das Rad schnell mal ins Auto zu packen und zu einem anderem Stützpunkt zu kommen.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall auf Antwort
VG
Micha


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Juni 2011)

Tach allerseits,

nachdem ich nun einigermaßen wiederhergestelt bin, schmeiße ich mal den Pfingstsamstag in die Runde. Jemand ne Idee? Darf auch gerne ne lange Tour sein - hab Entzug!

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## timebreaker (8. Juni 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> 
> - hab Entzug!
> 
> Gruß, Sebastian






Ja.. das kenne ich mit dem Entzug... das hatte ich jahrelang wegen Windsurfen... immer wenn sich draußen die Bäume bewegten bekam ich ein kribbeln wurde unruhig und konnte es kaum abwarten entlich auf dem Brett zu stehen.... Beim Biken ist es noch nicht so schlimm, aber ein gewisser "Drang" ist auch schon da 

LG Lothar


----------



## reigi (8. Juni 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> 
> nachdem ich nun einigermaßen wiederhergestelt bin, schmeiße ich mal den Pfingstsamstag in die Runde. Jemand ne Idee? Darf auch gerne ne lange Tour sein - hab Entzug!
> 
> Gruß, Sebastian


Wie lang darf es denn sein, Sebastian? und vor allem, wie früh bringst du es fertig, aufzustehen ?


----------



## hurschi (8. Juni 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> 
> nachdem ich nun einigermaßen wiederhergestelt bin, schmeiße ich mal den Pfingstsamstag in die Runde. Jemand ne Idee? Darf auch gerne ne lange Tour sein - hab Entzug!
> 
> Gruß, Sebastian


 
Da würde ich auch gerne mehr zu erfahren. Allerdings musste ich heute festtellen das 60 KM schon so meine obergrenze ist, zur Zeit jedenfalls.

Ansonsten habe ich zwar keine Idee, aber gibt es da nicht einige gute Strecken ab Schwalmtal?

VG
René


----------



## Estoniaclan (8. Juni 2011)

Pfingstsamstag wäre ich auch dabei, auch wenn ich grade mitten in der Klausurphase stecke...


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Juni 2011)

Also - wenn Reigi fragt wie früh es werden darf, dann ahne ich böses... 

Nun ja - klar gibt es schöne Strecken ab Schwalmtal. Meine erste Idee war: Amern, Dülken, SüHö, Hinsbeck, Venlo, Schlucht, Weißer Stein, Pause (das sollten schon so 60km sein) und dann wieder nach Hause oder weiter Richtung Swalmen...

Oder aber Richtung Arsbeck, Dahlheim, Ratheim...

Würde aber auch eine Anreise mit dem Auto in Kauf nehmen. Toll soll ja der Grafeneberger Wald sein, alternativ die CTF Essen, Aachener Wald wobei da nicht mehr als 30 km drin sind . Für all diese Varianten bräuchte ich aber einen Navigator mit GPS.


----------



## windhook (8. Juni 2011)

Ja super pfingstsamstag wo und wann?

Kann hier bei heimischen Touren von Euch leiden noch nicht mitreden. Aber das ändert sich.


----------



## reigi (9. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, ich könnte dir und allen die mitfahren wollen, eine feine lange Tour anbieten, die genau das richtige nach 4 Wochen Abstinenz sein sollte. Zuerst mal so ca. 25km Anfahrt mit dem einen oder anderen Trail dazwischen auf ruhigen Wegen. Dann im Mittelteil in einer hügeligen Umgebung austoben (Puth und Beginn Limburgse Heuvelland) und zurück dann wieder ruhig mit einer langen Bergab-Passage. Von Heinsberg-Dremmen aus gut 80km. Wer verkürzen möchte: ab Gangelt ca. 50km.
Start: 8.00 Uhr ab Dremmen oder 9.00 Uhr ab Gangelt Freibad/Kahnweiher (Wohnmobil Parkplatz)= kurze Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelP (9. Juni 2011)

Sicher das ihr die Tour a Samstag fahren wollt? Ein Freund von mir hat sich vor 3 Monaten ein HT gekauft und ist (wegen Beratungsresistenz) total unglücklich damit. Am Samstag macht der ne Probefahrt bei Canyon wo ich ihn eigentlich begleiten wollte. Da macht ihr mir die Entscheidung aber wieder schwer.

Naa, erstmal muss ich mir von meinem Infekt erholen. Das erste Antibiotikum hat nicht gewirkt, aber das was ich seit vorgestern  nehme ist der Hammer. Bin also guter Dinge für Samstag/Sonntag/Montag.


Manuel


----------



## hurschi (9. Juni 2011)

Na da ist Brunssum ja auch nicht mehr weit entfernt 
Das hört sich sehr verlockend an . . . Da will ich mal sehen ob ich es schaffe um 8 Uhr in Dremmen HS zu sein (ich glaube dort habe ich mein Bike gekauft  )
Würde dann noch genauere Angaben zum Treffpunkt brauchen.

@Kosta: Soll ich dich abholen / mitnehmen wenn das bei dir passt? Habe noch ein Platz im Auto frei . . .

VG
René


----------



## Olli.P. (9. Juni 2011)

Schade, ich muss wahrscheinlich arbeiten am Samstag,wäre gerne dabei gewesen.Dann konzentriere ich mich auf Sonntag/Montag.
Viel Spass euch.

MfG

Olli


----------



## reigi (10. Juni 2011)

Wer morgen, 11.6. Richtung Puth mitfahren möchte , die dortigen Trails rocken:
Abfahrt 8.00 ab Dremmen, am besten Treff an der Kirche in Dremmen, weil die Parkgelegenheiten bei mir doch etwas knapp sind und wir nach der Tour noch ein leckeres Eis essen oder einen Kaffee beim Italiener schlürfen können.
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=de&msa=0&msid=209067685506733818936.000473de1ce8a58f81131&z=19

oder

9.00 Uhr ab Gangelt Freibad
Bis dahin sind es von Dremmen aus ca. 15 km. Daran sieht man schon, dass es gemütlich zugehen wird, also nix für Profis. 
Gesamt werden es von Dremmen aus ca. 70 km, von Gangelt aus ca. 40.


----------



## Estoniaclan (10. Juni 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Na da ist Brunssum ja auch nicht mehr weit entfernt
> Das hört sich sehr verlockend an . . . Da will ich mal sehen ob ich es schaffe um 8 Uhr in Dremmen HS zu sein (ich glaube dort habe ich mein Bike gekauft  )
> Würde dann noch genauere Angaben zum Treffpunkt brauchen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

besten Dank, aber ich hab heute bemerkt, dass ich noch reichlich für die Uni zu tun hab dieses Wochenende...


----------



## hurschi (10. Juni 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> besten Dank, aber ich hab heute bemerkt, dass ich noch reichlich für die Uni zu tun hab dieses Wochenende...


 

Ja, war klar 
Viel Spaß dabei . . . . .

Wer ist denn nun morgen alles dabei???


----------



## Kostka (10. Juni 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Ja, war klar
> Viel Spaß dabei . . . . .
> 
> Wer ist denn nun morgen alles dabei???


 

Servus Rene,

wäre morgen gerne dabei, aber ich kriegs leider nicht hin. Werde warscheinlich Sonntag früh fahren. Für morgen viel Spass und vor allem gutes Wetter.

LG

Matthias


----------



## hurschi (10. Juni 2011)

Nun gut,

auf Grund der großen Resonanz bin ich dann mal so frei und sage zumindestens ab!

Also, falls morgen jemand mitfährt - viel Spaß!

VG


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo, Reigi, wir kennen uns noch nicht. Kann aber noch werden.

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine schönen Tourberichte und besonders die Tracks, die haben mir viel von der Gegend gezeigt. Meine Favoritewn sind Wurzeltrails und Green Tubes, die bin ich früher viel allein gefahren.

Ichwürd den Chef ja gern mal selbst kennenlernen. klappt morgen aber nicht, bin knechten.

Allerdings geht das Gerücht, du wärst unzerstörbar, vielleicht hast du ja Montag schon wieder Lust ( und Zeit), so ne Kreuzung aus Wurzeltrails und Air Lübke wär toll.

Würde auch gerne bei der weiteren Ausarbeitung der HK Downhill helfen, wenn ihr oben und unten auf micht wartet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (10. Juni 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Nun gut,
> 
> auf Grund der großen Resonanz bin ich dann mal so frei und sage zumindestens ab!
> 
> ...



Sorry - hier, ich bin dabei. Vorausgesetzt es regnet keine jungen Hunde. Hier hats grade aufgehört und damit hoffe ich auf griffigen Boden morgen


----------



## reigi (11. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte ja fast den Eindruck bekommen, dass es einen gewissen Respekt vor einer Tour zusammen mit mir gibt. Zuerst sind alle himelhochjauchzend und dann will doch keiner mit außer dem Altbekannten. 
Sebastian kann, denke ich, bestätigen, dass es normalerweise Touren sind, an denen der Spaß an erster Stelle steht und sich das Tempo am Schwächsten ausrichtet.
Also nochmal, keine Angst. Ich habe ja auch schon ein gewisses Alter überschritten und bin weit davon entfernt "unzerstörbar" (danke für das Kompliment, Spazierenfahrer ) zu sein.
@ Spazierenfahrer: Ich wollte eigentlich Montag auch aufs Bike, weiß aber noch nicht wo es hingeht. Wenn der Wind so bleibt, eher Richtung Südwesten und, wie meistens, dann ziemlich früh.


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Juni 2011)

reigi schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja fast den Eindruck bekommen, dass es einen gewissen Respekt vor einer Tour zusammen mit mir gibt. Zuerst sind alle himelhochjauchzend und dann will doch keiner mit außer dem Altbekannten.
> Sebastian kann, denke ich, bestätigen, dass es normalerweise Touren sind, an denen der Spaß an erster Stelle steht und sich das Tempo am Schwächsten ausrichtet.
> Also nochmal, keine Angst. Ich habe ja auch schon ein gewisses Alter überschritten und bin weit davon entfernt "unzerstörbar" (danke für das Kompliment, Spazierenfahrer ) zu sein.
> @ Spazierenfahrer: Ich wollte eigentlich Montag auch aufs Bike, weiß aber noch nicht wo es hingeht. Wenn der Wind so bleibt, eher Richtung Südwesten und, wie meistens, dann ziemlich früh.



Hallo,

eine Tour mit Reigi ist immer gut. 

Leider bin ich dieses Jahr zeitlich etwas eingebunden, das sollte sich nächstes Jahr ändern.

Einer Heimatkunde mit einer nicht so frühen Startzeit währe ich aber nicht abgeneigt........


----------



## Olli.P. (11. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts denn aus mit Morgen?Hätte Zeit und Lust, auch am Montag.
Wenn wer was geplant hat, immer raus damit.

MfG

Olli


----------



## reigi (11. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Tour mit Reigi ist immer gut.
> 
> ...



Danke Michael. Ich war nur ein wenig sauer, weil ich mir die Mühe mache, die Tour zu planen, die Treffpunkte festzulegen und das Angebot zu posten und dann machen alle einen Rückzieher.

Ach ja, wer gucken möchte, was er verpasst hat. Der Bericht ist online. Leider habe ich nur Bilder von Joe und Sebastian :-(


----------



## .Gecko (11. Juni 2011)

hmmm fährt ihr auch samerberg ??? 
dann were ich dabei

Gruß
gecko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (11. Juni 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit Morgen?Hätte Zeit und Lust, auch am Montag.
> Wenn wer was geplant hat, immer raus damit.
> 
> MfG
> ...


 

Hallo Olli,

ich habe auch Lust. Könnte Morgen gegen 10:45 am grefrather Flughafen auf Dich warten. Rene bist Du dabei?

LG

Matthias


----------



## hurschi (11. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter soll gut werden, und die Zeit ist auch Human 
Ich werde das aber erst morgen früh entscheiden, je nach Tagesform.


----------



## Kostka (11. Juni 2011)

Ok. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gegen 10:45 am Flughafen. Wer Lust hat kann sich einfach anschließen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Juni 2011)

Tja >Reigi, das mit dem Rerspekt könnte hinkommen. Hast du dir ja wohl auch verdient.

Aber der Hauptgrund ist bestimmt deine Bettflucht, so früh kommen die Herren nicht aus dem Quark ;-)

Morgen Viel Spass @ all ihr Säcke ich geh knechten.

Montag bin ich für jeden Scheiss zu haben, Sag was Reigi. Freu mich.


----------



## Olli.P. (12. Juni 2011)

> Ok. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gegen 10:45 am Flughafen. Wer Lust hat kann sich einfach anschließen.


Bin dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. Juni 2011)

Nun, wie schauts, was geht morgen?

Ich schau nachher noch mal rein, sonst muss ich morgen eben alleine ran.

Weiss noch nicht ob Wurzeltrails ab Dülken oder doch Landgraaf.

Bei andren Vorschlägen wär ich aber auch dabei, ne Reigi?


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Werde morgen auch eine Runde drehen, aber erst nach dem gemütlichen Frühstück....

Wo weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. Juni 2011)

Bin mit Zeit und Ort verhandlungsbereit.

Wenn sich hier nix mehr ergibt, texten wir uns halt morgen (mittel)früh.

Bis denne


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juni 2011)

Moin,

Der Olli ist um 11:00 Uhr bei mir.

Wir wollten die HK2 von Swalmen aus fahren(inclusive 8er Bahn)

Denke das wir gegen 11:42 Uhr in Swalmen starten.

Startpunkt ist hinter der alten Grenze, dort ist rechts ein kleiner Parplatz, gegenüber der Einkaufsmöglichkeit .


----------



## Andixx81 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo, fahrt ihr auch in Mönchengladbach bzw. Gibts da überhaupt was zu fahren das sich lohnt? War zuletzt in ratheim-altmyhl fahren aber das ist für mal eben ne Stunde fahren zu weit. Wurde mich gerne mal anschließen wenn ihr in der Umgebung ne Tour macht. Gibt es schon pläne für kommenden Samstag/Sonntag? Gruß andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (13. Juni 2011)

.......bin die Woche unterwegs bzw. Donnerstag zurück und möchte dann fahren.....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (14. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Der Olli ist um 11:00 Uhr bei mir.
> 
> ...



Acherje... gestern war ich auch in der Nähe von Swalmen, das wo das Restaurant "Weißer Stein" ist. bin da auch die Trails abgefahren. (Von Brüggen aus. und über das alte Munitionsdepot zurück) Waren aber nur ca 40 KM. Aber schöne Ecke...


----------



## timebreaker (15. Juni 2011)

Einen schönen guten Morgen... 
Wie sieht es heute aus? Ist was geplant und wenn dann wo?
Hoffe, dass das Wetter heute noch mit macht. 
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Olli.P. (15. Juni 2011)

> .......bin die Woche unterwegs bzw. Donnerstag zurück und möchte dann fahren.....


Wäre dabei... 

MfG

Olli


----------



## hurschi (15. Juni 2011)

Hmm, dumm gelaufen.
Hatte Lotar angerufen und wir sind nicht gefahren aus regengefahr,
wie man nun gesehen hat ist es bisher trocken geblieben . .  .

Mal sehen wie es morgen wird!? Die Wettervorhersagen sind zur Zeit ja echt unzutreffend.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juni 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Acherje... gestern war ich auch in der Nähe von Swalmen, das wo das Restaurant "Weißer Stein" ist. bin da auch die Trails abgefahren. (Von Brüggen aus. und über das alte Munitionsdepot zurück) Waren aber nur ca 40 KM. Aber schöne Ecke...



Schade,

Hast Du halt 2 mal 8er Bahn und 2 mal Rothenbachtrail verpasst .

Von dem Kaffe und Kuchen ,an der Dahlheimer Mühle, ganz zu schweigen.

Aber nicht verzagen.....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Juni 2011)

Ok, wie halb erwartet ist mein Auftrag  am Wochenende geplatzt.

Wer will mit an die Ahr, wobei mir Samstag oder Sonntag egal ist.

Ein Mann, zwei Räder oder zwei Mann, ein Rad können noch bei mir mitfahren.

Edith sagt mittelmieses Wetter voraus,am besten noch Vormittags zwische 10 und 14 Uhr.
Wenn die aber immer recht hätten, hät ich gerade meine Lederkombi triefendnass weggehängt und nicht so furztrocken, wie sie wirklich ist.
Auf Deutsch, die angesagten Schauer und Gewitter sind sowohl an der Ahr wie auch im Eifelvorland ausgeblieben.


----------



## Andixx81 (16. Juni 2011)

Wie lang sind eure Touren und was Fahrt ihr km/h im Schnitt? Fahrt ihr all Mountain oder Race Bikes oder was anderes?


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn sich bis 16:15 Uhr das Wetter nicht ändert werde ich wohl heute nicht fahren.Ansonsten starte ich Rchtg. SH.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (16. Juni 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wenn sich bis 16:15 Uhr das Wetter nicht ändert werde ich wohl heute nicht fahren.Ansonsten starte ich Rchtg. SH.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



das Wetter ist mir zu wechselhaft......werde heute nicht fahren

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juni 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, wie halb erwartet ist mein Auftrag  am Wochenende geplatzt.
> 
> Wer will mit an die Ahr, wobei mir Samstag oder Sonntag egal ist.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Lust schon, nur komme ich erst ab Monntag wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juni 2011)

Andixx81 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind eure Touren und was Fahrt ihr km/h im Schnitt? Fahrt ihr all Mountain oder Race Bikes oder was anderes?



Hi,

Länge der Touren ist unterschiedlich. Meist so um die 40 Km. Der Schnitt ist abhängig vom Gelände und von der Kondition des langsamsten.......also von Mir...

Biketypen fahren von Hardtail bis Enduro mit.


----------



## xRalfx (16. Juni 2011)

Morgen ab 17:00 Uhr fahren.....????


----------



## juhuuu (16. Juni 2011)

Soooo....

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort! 

Lese jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen mit... interessant... 

ich warte noch auf ein paar neue Teilchen für mein Bike und dann würde ich mich bei einer Tour in Swalmen oder im Elmpter Wald anschließen...

Grüße aus Brüggen

Sascha


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Juni 2011)

> Morgen ab 17:00 Uhr fahren.....????



Kann Morgen leider nicht, Samstag Morgens oder Sonntag hätte ich Zeit.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (17. Juni 2011)

Hmm.. das Wochenende wird wohl nass werden :-( aber die haben viel Wind angesagt....
ich glaube, da werde ich mal nach Roermond fahren und ein paar heiße Runden drehen (auf´m Brett)


----------



## xRalfx (18. Juni 2011)

hi wenn das Wetter Morgen mitspielt fahre ich ca. 10 Uhr.....
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Andixx81 (18. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Länge der Touren ist unterschiedlich. Meist so um die 40 Km. Der Schnitt ist abhängig vom Gelände und von der Kondition des langsamsten.......also von Mir...
> 
> Biketypen fahren von Hardtail bis Enduro mit.




Danke für die Info.  Wenn ich wieder Zeit zum fahren hab würde ich mich gerne mal bei einer Tour anschließen. Gruß andi


----------



## timebreaker (20. Juni 2011)

Ist für Mittwoch schon was geplant? Ich denke, der Boden ist jetzt schön fest 
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## xRalfx (20. Juni 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Ist für Mittwoch schon was geplant? Ich denke, der Boden ist jetzt schön fest
> Gruß, Lothar




für Mittwoch bin ich leider raus (Arbeit)......Donnerstag fahre ich

Gruß Ralf

ps. die Ausfahrt könnte auch was länger werden.......;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Juni 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Ist für Mittwoch schon was geplant? Ich denke, der Boden ist jetzt schön fest
> Gruß, Lothar



Hi,

ich fahre Mittwoch.


----------



## Kostka (21. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahre Mittwoch.


 
Hallo Michael,

wann und wo?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Juni 2011)

Hi ,

Könnte um17:31 Uhr in HB sein.


----------



## Kostka (21. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Könnte um17:31 Uhr in HB sein.


 
Falls es nicht in Strömen regnet bin ich auch da

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (22. Juni 2011)

Hmmm... das Wetter wird uns heute einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...Wenn es aber nicht regnet komme ich auch. Ich denke Treffpunkt ist Hinsbeck, oder?


14:30 Uhr Nachtrag: Ich sage ab, einfach zu viel Regen. Alle die fahren wollen viel Spaß und evtl bin ich Morgen in den SH unterwegs. Sonst ist ja noch das WE da 

Man sieht sich und allen anderen wünsche ich einen schönen Feiertag 
Gruß Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich kann heute doch nicht mit. Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat kann sich am Freitag morgen anschließen. Allen die heute fahren viel Spass!

LG

Matthias


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,


Freitag??

Wohin und was?


----------



## Kostka (23. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Freitag??
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,

wir wollten morgen mit Ralf und Rene den CTF von Kempen aus nachfahren. Treffpunkt ist zwischen 09:00 und 10:00 Uhr bei mir. Falls Du Interese hast ruf mich kurz an.

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits... das WE wird ja so lala... aber ich denke, da geht was, oder? Vielleicht auch noch heute? Muss allerdings bis 15 Uhr arbeiten (tja... einer der wenigen) aber danach könnte ich  
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## juhuuu (25. Juni 2011)

Mann, was ein S****** Wetter....
Was steht denn noch so an am WE?
Würde gerne fahren und mich irgendwo anschließen!

MFG 
Sascha


----------



## hurschi (25. Juni 2011)

juhuuu schrieb:


> Mann, was ein S****** Wetter....
> Was steht denn noch so an am WE?
> Würde gerne fahren und mich irgendwo anschließen!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Sascha,

morgen fahren die Nettebiker. Ich werde da mit Ralf mitfahren. Start ist von Lobberich aus. Da ich selber nicht dieser Truppe angehöre kann ich schlecht jemanden einladen, aber normalerweise ist man ja unter MTBlern immer willkommen. Kannst dich ja mal per PN bei mir melden wenn du um 10:30 Uhr ab Lobberich mitfahren willst. . . .

VG


----------



## Olli.P. (25. Juni 2011)

Ich werde Morgen auch ne Runde drehen, denke SH-HB

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Juni 2011)

Moin,

Ich werde wohl nachher auch eine Runde drehen, wohl erst nach dem gemütlichen Frühstück ...... Falls jemand zu den Spät Fruehstueckern gehört und mit moechte immer melden......


Wie sieht es mit der kommenden Woche / Monntag aus?


----------



## xRalfx (27. Juni 2011)

Hi......,
die Woche bin ich nochmal unterwegs(Arbeit)......werde am Donnerstag fahren ......
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, habe gestern noch ne schöne Runde von Brüggen nach De Meinweg gedreht (46Km) würde aber auch diese Woche gerne nochmal fahren... auch wenn ich heute was "Kreislauf" habe. (was war das gestern schwül!) 

Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Juni 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe gestern noch ne schöne Runde von Brüggen nach De Meinweg gedreht (46Km) würde aber auch diese Woche gerne nochmal fahren... auch wenn ich heute was "Kreislauf" habe. (was war das gestern schwül!)
> 
> Gruß, Lothar



Ich fahre heute noch eine Runde...


----------



## juhuuu (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen...

gestern dann mal schnell bei dem Wetter die Zeit im Elmpter Wald vertrieben.... 

@hurschi: Ja, trotzdem vielen dank! 

Heute geht es wieder in den Elmpter Wald... Ich denke so ca. 18.00 -  18.30!
Bei der Hitze grad macht es ja echt noch kein Spaß!

LG


----------



## timebreaker (27. Juni 2011)

juhuuu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> gestern dann mal schnell bei dem Wetter die Zeit im Elmpter Wald vertrieben....
> 
> ...




Da sind wir uns ja fast über den Weg gefahren... bin ja auch durch den Empter Wald gefahren... ganz schön hügelig  und matschig war es auch


----------



## timebreaker (27. Juni 2011)

Jetzt sagen die für mittwoch schon wieder Regen an! So ein Mist... Vielleicht sollte der Treff besser auf Dienstag gelegt werden... da ist es noch trocken angesagt.. 
@ Wachtendonker: heute muss ich pausieren... (Sonnenbrand... habe nicht die Arme und Hände eingecremt... und die Sonne hatte gestern wohl richtig Kraft...) 
@Rene: Lust und Zeit morgen auf eine Runde radeln? (SH ab 17 Uhr?)
Alle anderen natürlich auch


----------



## juhuuu (27. Juni 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns ja fast über den Weg gefahren... bin ja auch durch den Empter Wald gefahren... ganz schön hügelig  und matschig war es auch



ja das ist gut möglich... 
habe auf jeden fall 2 andere Biker auf dem trail getroffen 
nicht das du dabei warst?!
Wir waren zu dritt... 2 Biker und 1 Bikerin...
Um 18.00 geht es gleich wieder in den Elmpter Wald!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurschi (27. Juni 2011)

juhuuu schrieb:


> Um 18.00 geht es gleich wieder in den Elmpter Wald!
> 
> Gruß


 
Gibt es einen Treffpunkt falls man noch mitfahren möchte?
Möglichst etwas womit mein Navi was anfangen kann 

oder wann und wo wolltest du Fahren, Miachel? Oder schon fast wieder zurück . . . ?

VG


----------



## juhuuu (27. Juni 2011)

Wir gübeln grad noch, ob es unser kreislauf heut aushält... 

ist ja echt mega warm... ich weiß auch nicht genau wo wir uns treffen, denke aber mal am euromarkt in swalmen und dann richtung boukoul (oder wie das kaff auch heisst) und dahinten dann in die "Berge" wo die schönen trails sind... 

ich fahr auf jeden fall um 18.00 uhr zu nem kumpel und dann gehts mit dem auto hin...


----------



## hurschi (27. Juni 2011)

juhuuu schrieb:


> Wir gübeln grad noch, ob es unser kreislauf heut aushält...
> 
> ist ja echt mega warm... ich weiß auch nicht genau wo wir uns treffen, denke aber mal am euromarkt in swalmen und dann richtung boukoul (oder wie das kaff auch heisst) und dahinten dann in die "Berge" wo die schönen trails sind...
> 
> ich fahr auf jeden fall um 18.00 uhr zu nem kumpel und dann gehts mit dem auto hin...


 

Etwas genauer wäre schon schön, sonst könnt ihr das auch gleich bleiben lassen. Ich kann mich ja schlecht in letzter Sekunde hinbeamen . . .


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre gleich mal Richtung Blaue Lagune....


----------



## Kostka (27. Juni 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Jetzt sagen die für mittwoch schon wieder Regen an! So ein Mist... Vielleicht sollte der Treff besser auf Dienstag gelegt werden... da ist es noch trocken angesagt..
> @ Wachtendonker: heute muss ich pausieren... (Sonnenbrand... habe nicht die Arme und Hände eingecremt... und die Sonne hatte gestern wohl richtig Kraft...)
> @Rene: Lust und Zeit morgen auf eine Runde radeln? (SH ab 17 Uhr?)
> Alle anderen natürlich auch


 

Hallo Lothar,

ich möchte Morgen auch eine Runde fahren. Wenn Du Lust hast können wir uns gegen 17:30 an den SH treffen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## juhuuu (27. Juni 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Etwas genauer wäre schon schön, sonst könnt ihr das auch gleich bleiben lassen. Ich kann mich ja schlecht in letzter Sekunde hinbeamen . . .



Ja entschuldige.... wie gesagt, werden das auto am Euromarkt swalmen hinstellen...
Ich kann es dir aber auch nicht 100% genau sagen, tut mir leid... wollte nur nett sein und dachte du kennst ein bisschen hier aus...

war nur nett gemeint...
wie gesagt....


----------



## timebreaker (27. Juni 2011)

uiii alle online


----------



## Kostka (27. Juni 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> uiii alle online


 

Hallo Lothar,

bist Du jetzt morgen dabei, oder nicht?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Morgen wollte ich auch fahren. Gibt es nun einen Treffpunkt ,am besten mit einer Uhr Zeit, damit ich ich weiss, ob ich das schaffe oder nicht.


----------



## Kostka (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Michael,

wir könnten uns gegen 16:30 am grefrather Flughafen treffen. Falls der Timebreaker, oder Hurschi mitfahren würden wir von dort aus zu den SH fahren, ansonsten zu den HH. Was hälst Du davon?

LG 
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Mathias,
ich mache das davon abhängig wie schwül es morgen wird, oder ob es, so wie sie jetzt angesagt haben Gewitter gibt. Ich melde mich aber bis 15 Uhr hier im Forum.Ich würde es dann aber erst um 17 Uhr schaffen, komme dann aber direkt zum PP SH.
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Juni 2011)

So frueh kann ich noch nicht.


----------



## Kostka (28. Juni 2011)

Ich war eben draußen. Hätte nicht erwartet, dass es so heiß ist. Bei der Hitze macht das Radeln kein Spass. Für heute bin ich raus.

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (28. Juni 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Ich war eben draußen. Hätte nicht erwartet, dass es so heiß ist. Bei der Hitze macht das Radeln kein Spass. Für heute bin ich raus.
> 
> LG
> 
> Matthias




Ja, war auch eben mal draußen.... ich sage nur... da ist Sport Mord... ich verschiebe auch auf angenehmere Temperaturen und weniger Ozon 

Gruß Lothar


----------



## Olli.P. (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin leider arbeiten,fahre am Don.
MfG
Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

jemand Samstag für:

http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/index.php/zum-lesen/18-touren/207-heimatkunde-8-downhill.html

zu begeistern??


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. Juni 2011)

Zu begeistern wär ich schon, nur gibts zu den üblichen Ausreden 
( Wochenende im Sommer, bin also knechten) noch eine weitere.

Die erzähl ich aber nicht in der Öffentlichkeit.

Ich also leider nicht.


----------



## Olli.K (30. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand Samstag für:
> 
> ...


Hi, 
wie ist es mit Sonntag?


----------



## xRalfx (30. Juni 2011)

Hi...., 
ich fahre Morgen 17:00 Uhr JH/ HB.......die Ausfahrt ist nichts für Anfänger.

Schwierigkeit: mittel

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Juni 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi....,
> ich fahre Morgen 17:00 Uhr JH/ HB.......die Ausfahrt ist nichts für Anfänger.
> 
> Schwierigkeit: mittel
> ...



Oh, da fahre ich wohl besser nicht mit.

MfG Michael


----------



## timebreaker (30. Juni 2011)

^Hmm... wenn es nicht regnet, könnte ich mir vorstellen, das ich morgen auch noch mal das Rad schnappe und eine Runde drehe...
Allerdings dann entweder in SH oder HH


----------



## hurschi (30. Juni 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich bin leider arbeiten,fahre am Don.
> MfG
> Olli


 
Hmm,

keine Rückmeldung mehr . . . Ich schnappe mir JETZT mein Bike und mach mich auf den Weg. Das Wetter sieht seit gestern mies aus, ist aber super trocken und angenehm . . . 
Dieses WE werde ich nicht können.

VG


----------



## Lübke27 (30. Juni 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi....,
> ich fahre Morgen 17:00 Uhr JH/ HB.......die Ausfahrt ist nichts für Anfänger.
> 
> Schwierigkeit: mittel
> ...



Was heißt das? Kondition mittel, oder Fahrtechnik mittel?

Ich frage, weil ich u.U. morgen früher aus dem Büro komme...


----------



## xRalfx (30. Juni 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Oh, da fahre ich wohl besser nicht mit.
> 
> MfG Michael





Lübke27 schrieb:


> Was heißt das? Kondition mittel, oder Fahrtechnik mittel?
> 
> Ich frage, weil ich u.U. morgen früher aus dem Büro komme...



*Kondition mittel*

meine Kondition ist gut......die Gruppe sollte aber auf einem Niveau  fahren....die Ausfahrt dauert 2 - 4 Stunden, eine Pause ist schon ok  aber nicht nach jeder Steigung......

@ Michael....ich denke diesen Level kannst du locker mitgehen

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Juni 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie ist es mit Sonntag?



Sonntag ist schlecht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Juni 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> keine Rückmeldung mehr . . . Ich schnappe mir JETZT mein Bike und mach mich auf den Weg. Das Wetter sieht seit gestern mies aus, ist aber super trocken und angenehm . . .
> Dieses WE werde ich nicht können.
> ...



Das habe ich auch gemacht, bin aber nur bis Dornbusch gekommen, da habe ich mich vor dem Regen im Wald versteckt....


----------



## mountain 31 (1. Juli 2011)

war heute mit dem renner unterwegs......so nass geworden das die schlüssel im trikot festgerostet sind bahhhhhh!   samstag könnte ich mir je nach wetterlage vorstellen. kondition: niedriges mittel
fahrtechnik: unter aller Sau
laune: gut
an der Theke: unschlagbare Spitzenklasse


----------



## westlicht (1. Juli 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> war heute mit dem renner unterwegs......so nass geworden das die schlüssel im trikot festgerostet sind bahhhhhh!   samstag könnte ich mir je nach wetterlage vorstellen. kondition: niedriges mittel
> fahrtechnik: unter aller Sau
> laune: gut
> an der Theke: unschlagbare Spitzenklasse



... bin auch nett nass geworden - 'was für ein Zufall Wir waren nämlich auf der gleichen Runde unterwegs! Irgendwie hatte ich die ganze Zeit so'n Deja Vu Gefühl und auf dem Heimweg konnte ich den Link dann rekonstruieren: Wir sind 'mal gemeinsam mit Friedel und Jean bei nettem Schneegestöber MTB gefahren - vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich?

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal wieder auf'm RR/MTB bei besserem Wetter. Gestern war echt blöde, das läuft normalerweise deutlich "runder"

Bis denne

Bernd


----------



## timebreaker (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Biker.... hat schon jemand mal so eine Tour gemacht?

http://www.ulptours.de/index.php?id=16&tx_ttsytulp_pi1[showUid]=568&tx_ttsytulp_pi1[part]=etappen&cHash=6e5d024632

Strecke Obersdorf- Meran

Das stelle ich mir so als Ziel für nächstes Jahr vor... ist es zu schaffen??

Gruß Lothar


----------



## Lübke27 (1. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> *Kondition mittel*
> 
> meine Kondition ist gut......die Gruppe sollte aber auf einem Niveau  fahren....die Ausfahrt dauert 2 - 4 Stunden, eine Pause ist schon ok  aber nicht nach jeder Steigung......
> 
> ...



Bin raus - schaffe es nicht.

Hab mich ja hier schon länger nicht mehr blicken lassen, daher sollte ich mit Kritik sparsam sein, möchte aber kurz anmerken dass ich eine "Keine-Anfänger-Tour" gerne näher beschrieben hätte. Eine 2-Stunden-Tour mit einen Schnitt von 20-22km/h schaffe ich so grade - bei 4 Stunden muss ich passen. (Kommt ja auch immer auf die Parameter wie Region, HM, Wetter, und Bodenbeschaffenheit an)

Eine KM-Angabe + angestrebte Dauer sind vielleicht hier hilfreicher, oder?

Viele Grüße
Sebastian

@Michael: Leider bin ich morgen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht dabei, würde mich aber trotzdem über eine Startzeit freuen - vielleicht klappts ja doch


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,


11:00 Uhr an der Dahlheimer Mühle.

Gefahren wird eine Gemütliche Runde, welche auch eine Beköstigung an der Dahlheimer Mühle beinhaltet.

Wobei natürlich der Spaß im Vordergrund steht und keine Sportlichen Höchstleistungen erwartet werden, außer vom Mountain 31.......


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo Biker.... hat schon jemand mal so eine Tour gemacht?
> 
> http://www.ulptours.de/index.php?id=16&tx_ttsytulp_pi1[showUid]=568&tx_ttsytulp_pi1[part]=etappen&cHash=6e5d024632
> 
> ...



Klar ist das zu schaffen.  

Event. Würde  eine 2 Level Tour mehr Sinn machen.

Für mich nur zu wenig Trail Anteil......


----------



## Lübke27 (1. Juli 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> 
> 11:00 Uhr an der Dahlheimer Mühle.
> ...



Mein Heute-Abend-Feier-Kollege hat grade abgesagt. Wenn ich den morgigen Tag mit der Regierung abgesprochen bekomme, bin ich dabei.
@Marco: Würde Dich dann anrufen wg. evtl gemeinsamer Hin- und Abreise.


----------



## Olli.P. (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn meine Chefin mir frei gibt für Morgen wäre ich ich auch dabei, vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme mein Rad in meinen Fiat Seicento.
Gruss

Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (1. Juli 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo Biker.... hat schon jemand mal so eine Tour gemacht?
> 
> http://www.ulptours.de/index.php?id=16&tx_ttsytulp_pi1[showUid]=568&tx_ttsytulp_pi1[part]=etappen&cHash=6e5d024632
> 
> ...



Mit ulptours habe schon ne RR x-alps gemacht. Die Leute, vielleicht heute nicht mehr dabei, waren alle sehr nett und kompetent. Kann den Veranstalter empfehlen. Nur die Tour nicht! Wir sind zwar noch nicht zusammen gefahren aber die Strecken kenne ich schon. Das ist also auch mit nem 28 kg Rad ohne Training zu schaffen. Es kommt halt drauf an ob die vom reschensee nach Meran den Radweg nehmen oder auch einen Abstecher in die Berge machen. Nach Meran geht's sonst nur berab und das hat nichts mit mtb zu tun. Tel. Rückfragen beim Veranstalter würde ich empfehlen und dann einfach noch mal mit uns quatschen. Die ganzen Veranstalter sind sehr vorsichtig geworden weil sich auch Tante Erna bei Level 3 anmeldet und es dann vor Ort Probleme gibt. Grundsätzlich: Level 1 heisst- du fährst unten an den bergen vorbei und das ist hoffentlich nicht das was du willst. Alle Bilder die so schön aussehen in den Zeitschriften etc. sind nicht von unten geschossen. Sowas hat auch nichts mit einer Alpen"über"querung zu tun. Alpines Erlebnis=0

Ist ok seb , melde dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (1. Juli 2011)

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten. Nun, es ist ja noch was Zeit und da kann man ja noch trainieren  
Mist.. es regnet wieder so stark, dann sind die ganzen trails morgen wieder richtig matschig... nicht gut...
Aber trotzdem möchte ich auch mal wieder fahren...


----------



## mountain 31 (1. Juli 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Danke erst einmal für die Antworten. Nun, es ist ja noch was Zeit und da kann man ja noch trainieren
> Mist.. es regnet wieder so stark, dann sind die ganzen trails morgen wieder richtig matschig... nicht gut...
> Aber trotzdem möchte ich auch mal wieder fahren...



;-) dafür sind diese komischen Gummistollen an den Reifen dran!


Gerne mehr zur x-Alp wenn gemeinsam radeln!!


----------



## hurschi (1. Juli 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> 
> 11:00 Uhr an der Dahlheimer Mühle.
> ...


 
Da wäre ich gerne dabei, muß aber um 14 Uhr wieder in Viersen sein. Ist das zu schaffen? Oder wie lange ist die Ausfahrt angedacht.
Und, wo ist die Dahlheimer Mühle? 
41844 Wegberg? Dann brauche ich max. 30 min zur an- / abreise.
Beköstigung vorher oder danach?

VG


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2011)

Hi Rene

ja das ist die richtige Mühle.

Dachte an einen nach der Runde Kaffee. Dauer ist schwer zu sagen, da ich die Runde nicht kenne und die Fahrzeit von Reigi mit 20 Mann kein Maßstab ist. Ich denke auch das es die Möglichkeit gibt eine Abkürzung zu nehmen.

@Mountainu hast Stollen an Du deinen Reifen? Man kann auch im Matsch fahren


----------



## Olli.P. (1. Juli 2011)

So, Fiat zum Kombi umgebaut, das Rad passt nun rein und Cheffin hat auch grünes Licht gegeben.Wenn mein Navi den Weg findet bin ich um 11 Uhr an der Dahlheimer Mühle.

MfG

Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (1. Juli 2011)

Ja jetzt hab ich wieder Stollen!


----------



## Lübke27 (1. Juli 2011)

hurschi schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gerne dabei, muß aber um 14 Uhr wieder in Viersen sein. Ist das zu schaffen? Oder wie lange ist die Ausfahrt angedacht.
> Und, wo ist die Dahlheimer Mühle?
> 41844 Wegberg? Dann brauche ich max. 30 min zur an- / abreise.
> Beköstigung vorher oder danach?
> ...



Das heißt, Du müsstest um 13.30 Deine Klamotten wieder im Auto haben... Somit bleibt für die Strecke 2Stunden30Minuten. Das wäre seeeeehr sportlich und aus meiner Sicht kaum zu schaffen. Außerdem nimmt man sich den Spaß, bei ein zwei Stellen noch hochzuschieben und ein bisschen "zu spielen".

@Marco: Melde mich morgen gegen 9.00 tel bei Dir. Ich belle seit heute mittag wie ein Hund und die Nase läuft. Wenn der Hals morgen früh noch weh tut, bleib ich zuhause. Außerdem fahre ich sehr wahrscheinlich ab Niederkrüchten, da ich letzte Woche bei der Tour extrem im Arsch war bzw. Ab der Hälfte mit schweren Oberschenkeln zu kämpfen hatte. Ich denke wir treffen uns dann auf dem Weg zur Dahlheimer Mühle Höhe Oberkrüchten bzw. B221 Richtung Arsbeck oder der paralelle Sandweg.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Lübke27 (2. Juli 2011)

Schoene Tour mit toller Truppe. Gute Trails, gute Laune und kein Regen. Gelacht wurde auch genug - Was will man mehr? Bis zum naechsten Mal.


----------



## Gudyo (3. Juli 2011)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (3. Juli 2011)

> Schoene Tour mit toller Truppe. Gute Trails, gute Laune und kein Regen.  Gelacht wurde auch genug - Was will man mehr? Bis zum naechsten Mal.


Ja, da stimme ich dir zu.War ein gelungener Tag.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.K (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn jemand Lust hat:
Wollte ca. 12-12:15 Uhr am WS. ne Runde oder auch zwei drehen.


----------



## xRalfx (3. Juli 2011)

Hi....,
unsere schöne Mittwochsrunde.....wäre schön wenn alle mal wieder Zeit hätten.......
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juli 2011)

Zeit habe ich, nur nicht um 17:00 Uhr......


----------



## Olli.P. (3. Juli 2011)

17 Uhr ist für mich leider auch immer zu früh...

MfG

Olli


----------



## xRalfx (3. Juli 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Zeit habe ich, nur nicht um 17:00 Uhr......





Olli.P. schrieb:


> 17 Uhr ist für mich leider auch immer zu früh...
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



später ist auch kein Problem........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (3. Juli 2011)

Gut, 
Mittwoch 18Uhr.
Bin dabei.


----------



## Kostka (3. Juli 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Gut,
> Mittwoch 18Uhr.
> Bin dabei.


 

Dann sehen wir uns am Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr. Wie immer an der JH?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Olli.K (3. Juli 2011)

Denke mal, wenn Michael mitkommt dann sind wir um 18:42uhr an der JH.


----------



## timebreaker (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen... morgen ist ja schönes Wetter angesagt... wer hätte denn morgen Nachmittag Zeit, eine Runde zu drehen? da ich morgen frei habe, könnte ich schon ab Mittags.... wäre aber auch für später zu haben.
Mittwoch wäre ich (wenn es nicht in strömen regnet auch gerne dabei)

Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juli 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Denke mal, wenn Michael mitkommt dann sind wir um 18:42uhr an der JH.



Ja bin dabei...

Sind um gegen 18:03 Uhr an der JH in HB...

Falls das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juli 2011)

Wer kommt nun morgen zur JH?..


----------



## hurschi (5. Juli 2011)

Ich leider nicht, muß in Essen arbeiten und bin froh wenn ich um diese Zeit Feierabend habe :-(

Viel Spaß euch allen und vor allem gutes Wetter !!!

VG


----------



## xRalfx (6. Juli 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wer kommt nun morgen zur JH?..






ich......bis später


----------



## Kostka (6. Juli 2011)

Ich auch.


----------



## timebreaker (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei. 
Wie ist die genaue Adresse noch gleich? Ist das "Arsbecker Str"?
Werde um 18 Uhr da sein
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kostka (6. Juli 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.
> Wie ist die genaue Adresse noch gleich? Ist das "Arsbecker Str"?
> Werde um 18 Uhr da sein
> Gruß, Lothar


 

Guckst Du hier

http://www.jugendherberge.de/jh/rheinland/nettetal-hinsbeck/lage/index.shtml.de

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (6. Juli 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier
> 
> http://www.jugendherberge.de/jh/rheinland/nettetal-hinsbeck/lage/index.shtml.de
> 
> ...




@Mathias: Danke!  Da war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer... lag wohl daran, das ich am Sonntag an der Dahlheimer Mühle war... tja.. trainiere fleißig 
irgendwie hatte ich dann Arsbeck im Kopf.. keine Ahnung warum...
Bis später dann....


----------



## xRalfx (7. Juli 2011)

Hi.....,

kommende Woche bin ich bis Donnerstag unterwegs....das soll heißen ich fahre am Donnerstag eine Runde.
Uhrzeit könnt ihr festlegen.....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (8. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi.....,
> 
> kommende Woche bin ich bis Donnerstag unterwegs....das soll heißen ich fahre am Donnerstag eine Runde.
> Uhrzeit könnt ihr festlegen.....
> ...



Also ich könnte so gegen 17:30- 18:00 Uhr da sein (wenn das Wetter mit macht


----------



## Kostka (8. Juli 2011)

17:30 finde ich gut! 18:00 auch. Hat Spass gemacht letzten Mittwoch!

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (8. Juli 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> 17:30 finde ich gut! 18:00 auch. Hat Spass gemacht letzten Mittwoch!
> 
> LG
> 
> Matthias



ja, hat es, aber die Mücken haben mich vielleicht verjückt


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Juli 2011)

Dienstag ????


----------



## Olli.K (10. Juli 2011)

Ich. 
Weiß wohl nicht ob ich ein Auto habe.
Melde mich aber noch per SMS.


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Dienstag ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (11. Juli 2011)

Donnerstag ist noch lange hin... hat vielleicht einer oder mehrere Lust vorher noch ne Runde zu drehen?
(Ahhh noch was offtopic.... am nächsten WE ist Flammenzauber im Brückenkopfpark in Jülich. Das ist immer total klasse! Einfach mal googlen )

LG Lothar


----------



## Kostka (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich habe mich die Woche am Knie verletzt und darf ein paar Tage das Bein nicht belasten. Deshalb werde ich warscheinlich erst nächste Woche mitfahren. Allen die heute mitfahren wünsche ich viel Spass.

LG

Matthias


----------



## xRalfx (14. Juli 2011)

----


----------



## xRalfx (14. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi.....,
> 
> kommende Woche bin ich bis Donnerstag unterwegs....das soll heißen ich fahre am Donnerstag eine Runde.
> Uhrzeit könnt ihr festlegen.....
> ...



leider muss ich für heute absagen........werde dann Morgen eine Rude fahren
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal heute fährt niemand bei diesem Wetter?
Ich mach mich jetzt mal los...SH-HH

MfG

Olli


----------



## timebreaker (15. Juli 2011)

Was fürn Sommer... nun ja, gestern hätte ich eh nicht fahren können, da ich starke Kopfschmerzen hatte. @Oli: bist Du echt noch gefahren? Das muss doch alles komplett matsche gewesen sein... kannste heute wohl erst mal mit dem Rad durch die Waschanlage  
Nun... kann man nur hoffen, dass das Wetter schnell wieder besser wird... will wieder aufs Rad... 
Ansonsten wünsche ich jetzt schon mal allen ein schönes WE.
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (15. Juli 2011)

> @Oli: bist Du echt noch gefahren? Das muss doch alles komplett matsche  gewesen sein... kannste heute wohl erst mal mit dem Rad durch die  Waschanlage


Ja, bin ich- und sooo schlecht war der Boden auch nicht.Werde heute evtl. noch ne Runde drehen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Braucht noch jemand eine Standpumpe?
habe noch eine über .........


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts mit Morgen aus? Fährt jmnd.?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, ca 1400 Uhr ab PP Kalenborn.

Ab ca 25 KM, 750 HM.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Ich denke das ich erst Donnerstag zum fahren komme.".


----------



## Olli.P. (17. Juli 2011)

Kalenborn ist mir dann doch zuweit(ich denke mal das Kalenborn in Rheinl.Pfalz?).
Drehe ne Kurze Runde Blaue Lagune-HH

MfG

Olli


----------



## xRalfx (18. Juli 2011)

Hi...,
mein Vorschlag.....Mittwoch ab 18:00 Uhr HB/JH.......

Donnerstag würde ich auch nochmal fahren.....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kostka (18. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi...,
> mein Vorschlag.....Mittwoch ab 18:00 Uhr HB/JH.......
> 
> Donnerstag würde ich auch nochmal fahren.....
> ...


 
Hallo Ralf,

ich bin dabei

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Juli 2011)

Korrekt, Kalenborn RLP als Einfallstor zum Ahrtal.

Nächste Chance Sonntag, 1030 Uhr, diesmal als Tagesausflug.

Ganz gemütlich Höhe gewinnen, möglichst technisch runter.

ca 40 KM, 1200 HM S0-S3, alles fahrbar( wenn auch nicht für mich)

bei rechtzeitiger Anmeldung kann einer mit Rad bei mir mitfahren.

Vorher Bremsbeläge checken


----------



## xRalfx (19. Juli 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> ich bin dabei
> 
> ...



für Mittwoch: - Wo und Wann bzw. wer ist noch dabei.....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (19. Juli 2011)

ich bin morgen auch mit dabei, wenn es nicht in strömen regnet..
Gruß Lothar


----------



## Kostka (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ralf, hallo Lothar 
falls das bei Euch passt könnte ich morgen so gegen 17:00 Uhr an den HH sein.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Olli.P. (20. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ersteinmal raus,habe mir Gestern ne Rippenprellung zugezogen(sehr schmerzhaft).

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. Juli 2011)

Olli, mach nich sowas!

Ich weiss selber, wie weh das tut, ich habs mit dem Moped mal gemacht.

Lass uns uns nicht vor Neugier vergehen, an welcher Wurzel ist dir das Vorderrad weggesteppt?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## xRalfx (20. Juli 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich bin ersteinmal raus,habe mir Gestern ne Rippenprellung zugezogen(sehr schmerzhaft).
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Hi Olli,
wünsche gute Besserung.......bis bald auf dem Rad.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## xRalfx (20. Juli 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich denke das ich erst Donnerstag zum fahren komme.".





Steht das Angebot noch....???
Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (20. Juli 2011)

@Olli: auch von mir gute Besserung! 

Findet denn heute ein treffen statt? ich könnte dann aber erst gegen 17:45 Uhr....
aber ihr könnt ja schon mal fahren und wir werden uns schon über den Weg fahren...

Gruß, Lothar


----------



## KatyKleene (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!


----------



## timebreaker (20. Juli 2011)

KatyKleene schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!



Hallo alleine 

was gibt´s denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (20. Juli 2011)

--------


----------



## xRalfx (21. Juli 2011)

Für alle!


----------



## reigi (22. Juli 2011)

Meistens kennen wir im Forum die Leute nicht mit dem richtigen Namen. Deswegen bekomme ich derzeit keinen Zusammenhang hin. Magst du uns mitteilen, ob wir René kennen und unter welchem Namen und warum er so früh verstorben ist?


----------



## timebreaker (22. Juli 2011)

reigi schrieb:


> Meistens kennen wir im Forum die Leute nicht mit dem richtigen Namen. Deswegen bekomme ich derzeit keinen Zusammenhang hin. Magst du uns mitteilen, ob wir René kennen und unter welchem Namen und warum er so früh verstorben ist?



Es handelt sich um "Hurschi"


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Für alle!



ohh nein.........  
er war noch vor ca. 4 wochen bei mir.  ohh nein ohh nein .


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2011)

Ruhe in Frieden Rene´  du warst ein netter Mensch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (22. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ruhe in Frieden Rene´  du warst ein netter Mensch



Ja, so wie ich ihn kennen gelernt hatte war er es.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Ja, so wie ich ihn kennen gelernt hatte war er es.



u. hinterlässt "einfach so" Kind u Kegel.  wie schnell sowas doch geht... 
man sollte jeden tag geniessen.


----------



## xRalfx (23. Juli 2011)

Hi...,
ich möchte heute noch eine kleine Runde fahren.......ab ca. 12:00 Uhr....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kostka (23. Juli 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich bin ersteinmal raus,habe mir Gestern ne Rippenprellung zugezogen(sehr schmerzhaft).
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 

Hallo Oli,

auch von mir gute Besserung. Hoffedlich sitzt Du bald wieder auf dem Sattel.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Kostka (23. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Rene ist wirklich traurig Wenn ein Mensch geht hinterlässt er immer eine Lücke, aber solange man sich an ihn erinert bleibt er unter uns.


----------



## Pap (24. Juli 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rene ist wirklich traurig Wenn ein Mensch geht hinterlässt er immer eine Lücke, aber solange man sich an ihn erinert bleibt er unter uns.



Ich kannte Ihn nicht wirklich, nur einmal von der CTF Grefrath.

Mein Beileid seiner Familie und seinen Freunden


----------



## KatyKleene (24. Juli 2011)

Wollte mich bei euch allen, die mir geschrieben haben, ganz herzlich bedanken für eure lieben Worte und die Beileidssprechungen!

René war begeisterter Mountainbiker. Als er das letztes Jahr für sich entdeckt hatte hat er sich schon fast geärgert,dass er das nicht früher für sich entdeckt hat! Er hatte immer sehr viel Spaß mit euch und hat sehr viel von euch erzählt!

Behaltet ihn in euren Köpfen, dann wird er nie weg sein!


----------



## westlicht (24. Juli 2011)

KatyKleene schrieb:


> Wollte mich bei euch allen, die mir geschrieben haben, ganz herzlich bedanken für eure lieben Worte und die Beileidssprechungen!
> 
> René war begeisterter Mountainbiker. Als er das letztes Jahr für sich entdeckt hatte hat er sich schon fast geärgert,dass er das nicht früher für sich entdeckt hat! Er hatte immer sehr viel Spaß mit euch und hat sehr viel von euch erzählt!
> 
> Behaltet ihn in euren Köpfen, dann wird er nie weg sein!



Habe René leider nicht persönlich kennen lernen dürfen aber die steigende Begeisterung für's MTB konnte man im Forum quasi "spüren". Ich wünsche Euch alle Kraft der Welt in dieser schweren Zeit - mein tiefstes Beileid möchte ich der Familie und allen Freunden und Angehörigen von René aussprechen.

Bernd


----------



## xRalfx (25. Juli 2011)

mein Vorschlag --Mittwochsrunde 18:00 Uhr HB / JH.......ich werde da sein
Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (25. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> mein Vorschlag --Mittwochsrunde 18:00 Uhr HB / JH.......ich werde da sein
> Gruß Ralf



Wenn Wetter gut, ich auch gut , 18:00 sein gut 

Das Lothar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin erschrocken!
Mein Beileid seiner Familie.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2011)

KatyKleene schrieb:


> Wollte mich bei euch allen, die mir geschrieben haben, ganz herzlich bedanken für eure lieben Worte und die Beileidssprechungen!
> 
> René war begeisterter Mountainbiker. Als er das letztes Jahr für sich entdeckt hatte hat er sich schon fast geärgert,dass er das nicht früher für sich entdeckt hat! Er hatte immer sehr viel Spaß mit euch und hat sehr viel von euch erzählt!
> 
> Behaltet ihn in euren Köpfen, dann wird er nie weg sein!



als er letztens bei mir war,- war er so voller tatendrang, und wollte noch so viel mit seinem  kind(ern) unternehmen... 

all das was ich auch so mache, wir waren sofort auf gleicher wellenlänge .
und nun sowas.  

Katy alles alles  gute wünschen wir dir.


----------



## MTB-Wegberg (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo aus Wegberg ,

wir  starten beim 24 h MTB im 4-er Team (schon gebucht) Rad am >Ring am 20./21.August.2011.
http://www.radamring.de/
Wir suchen noch einen Mitfahrer  für unser Team MTB-Wegberg.

Leider konnte ich aus dem Forum mtb-heinsberg keinen Teamfahrer für diese tolle Veranstaltung gewinnen.
Bei Interesse für weitere Details bitte umgehend mit Tel.-Nr. melden per Email an   [email protected]
Ich rufe umgehend zurück. 

Grüße

Werner K.


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Juli 2011)

@ katy Auch von mir mein beileid ! Kannte ihn zwar nich, aber schade isset trozdem .

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## KatyKleene (27. Juli 2011)

Danke an euch alle!


----------



## xRalfx (27. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> mein Vorschlag --Mittwochsrunde 18:00 Uhr HB / JH.......ich werde da sein
> Gruß Ralf





da es ja regnet verschiebe ich die Tour auf Morgen... gleiche Zeit.....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (27. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> da es ja regnet verschiebe ich die Tour auf Morgen... gleiche Zeit.....
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Ja, das wollte ich auch vorschlagen... die Trails triefen bestimmt vor nässe.... 
was für ein Sommer 


Was hällst Du denn von sowas...?
soll man sowas nicht auch mal zusammen machen?
gerne auch per PN:

http://www.vulkan-mtb.de/


----------



## Olli.P. (27. Juli 2011)

> da es ja regnet verschiebe ich die Tour auf Morgen... gleiche Zeit.....


Evtl. darf ich Morgen auch wieder aufs Rad,mal sehen was der Doc sagt.
Wenns klappt bin ich dabei.
@Lothar:guck mal hier,das wollten Matthias und ich mal machen mit Guide: http://www.mtb-guide-eifel.de/touren/acht-taeler-tour.html

MfG

Olli


----------



## timebreaker (27. Juli 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Evtl. darf ich Morgen auch wieder aufs Rad,mal sehen was der Doc sagt.
> Wenns klappt bin ich dabei.
> @Lothar:guck mal hier,das wollten Matthias und ich mal machen mit Guide: http://www.mtb-guide-eifel.de/touren/acht-taeler-tour.html
> 
> ...




Da werde ich aber noch was trainieren müssen 

nun... vielleicht fahre ich heute doch noch ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (27. Juli 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Evtl. darf ich Morgen auch wieder aufs Rad,mal sehen was der Doc sagt.
> Wenns klappt bin ich dabei.
> @Lothar:guck mal hier,das wollten Matthias und ich mal machen mit Guide: http://www.mtb-guide-eifel.de/touren/acht-taeler-tour.html
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,
schön das du wieder fit bist.
Bei einer Tour durch die Eifel wäre ich sofort dabei.....nur solltest du das nicht unterschätzen. Der Unterschied ist schon mal wir fahren hier im Verhältnis zur Eifel kaum Berge, ein Anstieg in der Eifel kann sich bis zu 5 km und mehr strecken. Ich denke Mathias hat da auch schon so seine Erfahrungen gemacht und mittlerweile würde ich ihn als fit einstufen.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gudyo (28. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne die Vulkaneifel ganz gut, war des öfteren dort. Die Trails sind eher Forstautobahn und es gibt eigentlich nur eine Richtung: "Bergauf". Die MTB-Strecken sind sehr gut ausgeschildert durch auf Bäume aufgemalte Symbole. Sehr zu empfehlen die: 5 Maare -Tour Start in Daun mit ca. 80 km und 1500hm oder der Lieserpfad ab Daun(!!Wanderweg!!). Wer es etwas anspruchsvoller mag sollte sich den Koolshore ansehen oder gleich beim Vulkan-Marathon starten.


----------



## xRalfx (28. Juli 2011)

das ist doch mal richtig g......


http://youtu.be/Z19zFlPah-o


----------



## timebreaker (28. Juli 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> das ist doch mal richtig g......
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Z19zFlPah-o




Jo.. das kannte ich schon, aber geil... könnte ich nur 5% von dem was er kann....   aber er ist bestimmt schon mit dem Bike auf die Welt gekommen


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Juli 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Jo.. das kannte ich schon, aber geil... könnte ich nur 5% von dem was er kann....   aber er ist bestimmt schon mit dem Bike auf die Welt gekommen


Zu dem Zeitpunkt bekam der wohl "Freizeitgeld" und hatte eh nix zu tuen als Leute zu erschrecken  Kommt nen Danny geflogen ...


----------



## Pap (29. Juli 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Vulkaneifel ganz gut, war des öfteren dort. Die Trails sind eher Forstautobahn und es gibt eigentlich nur eine Richtung: "Bergauf". Die MTB-Strecken sind sehr gut ausgeschildert durch auf Bäume aufgemalte Symbole. Sehr zu empfehlen die: 5 Maare -Tour Start in Daun mit ca. 80 km und 1500hm oder der Lieserpfad ab Daun(!!Wanderweg!!). Wer es etwas anspruchsvoller mag sollte sich den Koolshore ansehen oder gleich beim Vulkan-Marathon starten.



Wir sind dieses Jahr wieder beim Vulkan Bike Marathon. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen. 102Km/2300Hm. Wenn die Strecke so matschig ist wie beim letzten mal, dann weißt du woher der Name "Fahradträger" kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (29. Juli 2011)

@ xRalfx: hier der Versprochene Link:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=player_embedded"]âªAmazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bikeâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Heute startet Ã¼brigens wieder bei Rose der SSV, da kann man so manches SchÃ¤ppchen ergattern:
http://www.roseversand.de/blog/show/blog_id:1/post_id:299/

Viel Spass

MfG

Olli


----------



## Lübke27 (29. Juli 2011)

Fährt morgen vormittag gegen 9, 10 Uhr jemand - oder hat es zumindest vor?

Beim Ort bin ich flexibel - konditionell nicht - da bin ich Anfänger. Muss um 14.00 Uhr zurück in Amern sein. Vorstellung: Schnell und steil runter - langsam hoch!


----------



## timebreaker (29. Juli 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen vormittag gegen 9, 10 Uhr jemand - oder hat es zumindest vor?
> 
> Beim Ort bin ich flexibel - konditionell nicht - da bin ich Anfänger. Muss um 14.00 Uhr zurück in Amern sein. Vorstellung: Schnell und steil runter - langsam hoch!



Wenn Du Anfänger bist... warum dann schnell und steil runter? und das ohne Kondition? Das ist nicht gut...
Aber evtl hätte ich Zeit... werde das dann aber morgen früh je nach Wetter entscheiden... entweder SH oder HH
Gruß Lothar


----------



## Lübke27 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich generell Anfänger bin 

Möchte nur nicht 50km mit nem Schnitt von 25km/h bolzen - daher stapel ich lieber tief.
50km wären schon OK - aber dann halt gemach - grade die SH können ganz schon weh tun.

Wäre Dahlheim(er Mühle) auch ne Start-Option für Dich?

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Olli.P. (29. Juli 2011)

> Wäre Dahlheim(er Mühle) auch ne Start-Option für Dich?



Hi Sebastian, ich hätte Lust und Zeit.

MfG

Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (29. Juli 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich generell Anfänger bin
> 
> Möchte nur nicht 50km mit nem Schnitt von 25km/h bolzen - daher stapel ich lieber tief.
> 50km wären schon OK - aber dann halt gemach - grade die SH können ganz schon weh tun.
> ...



Chips und Cola parat......jetzt wird's lustig!!!


----------



## Lübke27 (29. Juli 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Chips und Cola parat......jetzt wird's lustig!!!



Solltest Du nicht am renovieren sein, als hier mit Cola (als ob...) und Chips rumzusitzen?

@Olli: Wären SH denn auch OK?

@all:Wir könnten ja ein wenig kreuz und quer drüber und wenn noch Lust und Zeit besteht rüber nach Hinsbeck.

Ich würde jetzt als Startzeit mal 10.00 Uhr festlegen wollen.
Anreisen werde ich - egal wohin - mit dem Auto.


Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## timebreaker (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich werde es mal vom Wetter abhängig machen und schaue heute Abend oder morgen früh nochmal hier rein, wo und wann denn der Startpunkt ist... Hmm  evtl. über Handy?? 
gerne per PN
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## mountain 31 (29. Juli 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich werde es mal vom Wetter abhängig machen und schaue heute Abend oder morgen früh nochmal hier rein, wo und wann denn der Startpunkt ist... Hmm  evtl. über Handy??
> gerne per PN
> Gruß, Lothar



Wo und wann über Handy ist nicht gut! Genau dafür ist dieser thread ja hier! Bitte, gern geschehen!


----------



## timebreaker (29. Juli 2011)

Na gut... also ich wäre morgen auch mit dabei (wenn es nicht aus eimern schüttet)
Bin auch fürn ne "gemütliche" Tour mit schönen Trails zu haben. gerne auch Dahlheimer Mühle. Aber andere Orte sind auch ok. 
Nur treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sollten dann bis Morgen Früh stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.Mir wäre Dahlheimer Mühle oder z.B. Weisser Stein auch lieber, da ich SH-HH Quasi jeden zweiten Tag fahre.
Ich sag jetzt einfach mal ich bin um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz vor der Dahlheimer Mühle.Evtl. im Anschluss noch ein Kaffe (wenn die Zeit Reicht) ?
Wenns net passt dann meldet Euch.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Lübke27 (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich kenn mich am besten in der Dahlheimer Ecke aus, dort bekomme ich auch die 3,5 Stunden ohne Probleme voll.

Wenn wir SH fahren, würde ich am Sportplatz Hindenburgstraße/Deponie starten, einmal bis zum Turm, wieder zurück, Straße queren, dann ne Schleife und wieder zurück. Das sind dann aber geschätz nur so 25km... Nach Hinsbeck rüber aber wahrscheinlcih wieder zuviel. 

Im Endeffekt ist es mir vollkommen wurscht wo wir fahren 

Starzeit: 10.00 Uhr.
Startort machen wir im Laufe des Abends, vielleicht gibts ja noch weitere Wünsche.


EDIT: Also Dahlheimer Mühle? Wäre für mich OK - wird dann in den Grundzügen wieder die HK DH


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich für die Planung zu spät, aber trotzdem:

Sonntag, 31.07.11 10.30 Uhr Kalenborn Parkplatz

Um die 50 km, ab 1000hm , reha technisch rauf, lustig flowig bis technisch/ rumpelig/serpentinig runter.

Einer könnte mit Rad bei mir mitfahren.

Bin morgen knechten, daher erst wieder abends im Netz.


----------



## Lübke27 (29. Juli 2011)

Also nochmal zum mitmeisseln:
10.00 uhr - vor der dahlheimer muehle.


----------



## Olli.P. (29. Juli 2011)

> Also nochmal zum mitmeisseln:
> 10.00 uhr - vor der dahlheimer muehle.


Jepp, ich bin da.

MfG

Olli


----------



## ManuelP (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab heute morgen auch überlegt um 10 Uhr in Dahlheim zu sein, aber ich bin die letzte Zeit so oft nass geworden da hatte ich heute einfach keinen Bock drauf.

Wie wars?

@Sebastian, wenn dich jemand für nen Anfänger hält ist er wohl noch nicht mit dir gefahren. Hab etwas schmunzeln müssen als ich das gelesen habe.

Bis Ende August/Anfang September muss die gute Form im Moment aber noch konserviert werden. Dann gibts ne MMM ;-) Vielleicht kommt der Sommer ja noch.


manuel


----------



## Olli.P. (30. Juli 2011)

> Wie wars?


Super Truppe,super Tour und super Wetter.
Achja, das Weizenbier (Alkoholfrei natürlich) war auch super.

MfG

Olli


----------



## xRalfx (30. Juli 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Super Truppe,super Tour und super Wetter.
> Achja, das Weizenbier (Alkoholfrei natürlich) war auch super.
> 
> MfG
> ...




wäre gern dabei gewesen.....kann aber nicht auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen.....bin Morgen in der Eifel unterwegs
Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (31. Juli 2011)

ManuelP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab heute morgen auch überlegt um 10 Uhr in Dahlheim zu sein, aber ich bin die letzte Zeit so oft nass geworden da hatte ich heute einfach keinen Bock drauf.
> 
> ...


 

Hihi.... ich muß zugeben... Sebastian ist wohl kein Anfänger mehr... er ist wohl auch mit dem Bike zur Welt gekommen....
@Sebastian ich werde Dir morgen mal das/die Bilder per PN schicken...

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.... habe noch ein wenig Muskelkater... woher eigentlich? 

Gruß, Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (1. August 2011)

Moin, moin,

war ne gute Runde am Samstag - hat Spaß gemacht!

@Lothar: Wäre cool mit den Bildern. Danke.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## xRalfx (1. August 2011)

Hi...,
ich würde gerne die Mittwochsrunde auf Morgen (Dienstag)  verlegen, das Wetter soll den Rest der Woche bescheiden sein. Mein Vorschlag......18:00 Uhr HB/JH.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (1. August 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi...,
> ich würde gerne die Mittwochsrunde auf Morgen (Dienstag)  verlegen, das Wetter soll den Rest der Woche bescheiden sein. Mein Vorschlag......18:00 Uhr HB/JH.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hi Ralf,
kann ich noch nicht versprechen, das ich morgen kann.. aber wenn ich um 18:05 Uhr nicht da bin, komme ich auch nicht mehr...
ansonsten ist es ein guter Vorschlag.


----------



## timebreaker (1. August 2011)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/mountainbiker_vs._baum/

so sollte man nicht fahren.


----------



## Olli.P. (1. August 2011)

> Hi...,
> ich würde gerne die Mittwochsrunde auf Morgen (Dienstag)  verlegen, das  Wetter soll den Rest der Woche bescheiden sein. Mein  Vorschlag......18:00 Uhr HB/JH.



Ich kann leider erst ab Donnerstag wieder.

MfG

Olli


----------



## xRalfx (1. August 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi...,
> ich würde gerne die Mittwochsrunde auf Morgen (Dienstag)  verlegen, das Wetter soll den Rest der Woche bescheiden sein. Mein Vorschlag......18:00 Uhr HB/JH.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



habe schon eine Enscheidung getroffen......fahre Morgen 17:15 Uhr von Grefrath Flugplatz......
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (1. August 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

bin morgen dabei.

LG

Matthias


----------



## xRalfx (2. August 2011)

hi mathias, war ne schöne ausfahrt  mit dir das nächstemal hoffentlich mit hefeweizen alkohlfrei ;-)


----------



## Kostka (3. August 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

die Tour war echt klasse! Müssen wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (3. August 2011)

@ Mathias,Ralf : Hallo ihr zwei 
habe es leider nicht geschaft.. hatte gestern aber auch Kopfschmerzen wegen diesem andauernden Wetterwechsel.
Gestern habe ich meine "Lichtkanone" bekommen... wow... da wird die Nacht zum Tag.
Nun hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald wieder besser... sonst ist der Sommer so schnell um 
So, bis man sieht sich...

Gruß Lothar


----------



## Daggett (3. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin nach Wegberg gezogen und suche leute bei denen ich mich anschliessen kann.
Gruß Daggett


----------



## xRalfx (3. August 2011)

Daggett schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin nach Wegberg gezogen und suche leute bei denen ich mich anschliessen kann.
> Gruß Daggett



Hi.....,
wir fahren fast immer Mittwochs bzw. am WE........, vielleicht bis zum nächstenmal
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kostka (3. August 2011)

Daggett schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin nach Wegberg gezogen und suche leute bei denen ich mich anschliessen kann.
> Gruß Daggett


 

Hallo Daggett,

wie der Ralf schon geschrieben hat fahren wir in der Woche und am WE. Sollte das Wetter einigermaßen sein fahren wir vielleicht am Samstag

LG

Matthias


----------



## Lübke27 (4. August 2011)

Nabend - hab grade kurzfristig beschlossen heute noch Rad zu fahren. Süchtelner Höhen - Startpunkt Parkplatz Sportpaltz Hindenburgstraße/Deponie. Falls sich noch jemand dazu gesellen möchte, 18.00 Uhr Abfahrt Parkplatz - schaue nachher nochmal von unterwegs hier rein - vieleicht kurz Bescheid sagen.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Lübke27 (4. August 2011)

Oder auch nicht. Regen. Mist.


----------



## Holgi88 (5. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Kommt vielleicht jemand direkt aus Brüggen von Euch?
Fahre zumeist sehr kurzfristig raus und bin immer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern und neuen Trails  

Gemeinsam macht einfach mehr Spaß...

Ansonsten versuche ich mich mal ein wenig hier mit einzuklinken im Forum. 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (6. August 2011)

Holgi88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kommt vielleicht jemand direkt aus Brüggen von Euch?
> Fahre zumeist sehr kurzfristig raus und bin immer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern und neuen Trails
> ...


Hi Holger,

ich selber wohne in Nettetal bzw. alle anderen kommen aus der Umgebung.
Wenn du aus Brüggen kommst hättest du ca. 25 Minuten Anreise mit dem Fahrrad (wenn du fit bist),das haben von uns Biker fast alle. Wir treffen uns fast immer Mittwochs bzw. am Wochenende für eine Ausfahrt.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.P. (6. August 2011)

War heute ne Runde Venlo-HH-SH. War richtig nett, nur aus dem gemütlichen ausfahren nach Hause wurde dann nix. Der Himmel öffnete alle seine Schleusen und ich bin dann im Race-tempo nach Hause

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ueberlege morgen eine Runde zu drehen, nur so zur Info.....

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/7/4/9/0/_/original/2011-07-2811.48.30.jpg


----------



## Olli.P. (6. August 2011)

> Hallo,
> 
> Ueberlege morgen eine Runde zu drehen, nur so zur Info.....


Hallo Michael,
wann und wo solls denn losgehen?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. August 2011)

Denke das ich hier um 11:00 Uhr starte, überlege noch ob mit dem Auto zum WS fahre oder Blaue Lagune und HB......


----------



## Olli.P. (6. August 2011)

OK, wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei, brauche nur noch ne Zeit und den Ort.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.K (6. August 2011)

Ich versuche mein Bike von den Spinnweben zu befreien,(wenn ich es überhaupt wiederfinde) dann würde ich gerne mitkommen.
@ Michael: Bin um 11 bei dir.


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. August 2011)

Alles klar....

Wir sind um 11:52 Uhr in Hinsbeck, da die Schlucht bestimmt recht verschlammt ist.


----------



## Lübke27 (7. August 2011)

Und dann? Wohin? Ueberlege ach mit dem rad anzureisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (7. August 2011)

> Wir sind um 11:52 Uhr in Hinsbeck,



Bin dann auch da.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kostka (7. August 2011)

Servus allerseits,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, wer Zeit und Lust hat am Mittwoch eine Runde zu fahren. Wir könnten uns gegen 18:00 an der JH treffen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (7. August 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> 
> ich wollte mal nachfragen, wer Zeit und Lust hat am Mittwoch eine Runde zu fahren. Wir könnten uns gegen 18:00 an der JH treffen.
> 
> ...


 

Ohhh.... können wir das auch auf Donnerstag legen, da ich Mittwoch leider nicht kann 

LG Lothar


----------



## xRalfx (8. August 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> 
> ich wollte mal nachfragen, wer Zeit und Lust hat am Mittwoch eine Runde zu fahren. Wir könnten uns gegen 18:00 an der JH treffen.
> 
> ...



Hi .......,

für Mittwoch bin ich dabei......Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.P. (9. August 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi .......,
> 
> für Mittwoch bin ich dabei......Gruß Ralf


ich bin leider erst wieder am we dabei.
MfG

Olli


----------



## Holgi88 (9. August 2011)

Hi,

bei mir ist diese Woche leider auch schlecht.
Nächste Woche bin ich in Urlaub  Mit 29 kleinen Kindern 

Vielleicht klappt es dann in 2 Wochen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (9. August 2011)

Nun.. es sind halt Ferien.... 
aber ich werfe jetzt mal ne ganz verrückte Idee ins Forum.

Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem WE im Ahrtal?
Da macht es bestimmt auch viel Spaß. 
So nach der Ferienzeit und bei besser Wetter...
LG Lothar


----------



## Kostka (9. August 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Nun.. es sind halt Ferien....
> aber ich werfe jetzt mal ne ganz verrückte Idee ins Forum.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem WE im Ahrtal?
> ...


 

Hallo Lothar,

nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub. Wenn ich aber in 2 Wochen zurück komme bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. August 2011)

Schöne Idee mit dem Ahrtal!

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, bin ich dabei.

P.S:

Morgen muss ich nicht arbeiten. ;-)


----------



## xRalfx (9. August 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi .......,
> 
> für Mittwoch bin ich dabei......Gruß Ralf


 

Hi....,
für Morgen bin ich raus......werde eine Strassentour in der Eifel fahren, im Wald ist mir zu nass......

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Schöne Idee mit dem Ahrtal!
> 
> Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...



Ich warte ja immer noch auf einen Termin Deinerseits


----------



## Dutchmanny (10. August 2011)

Würde gerne mal eine mit.


----------



## Kostka (10. August 2011)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal eine runde mit euch fahren,  komme aus Herongen.


 

Hallo Dutschmanny,

ich fahre jetzt gleich. Das würd Dir jetzt aber wenig nutzen. Am Freitag wollte ich noch das letzte Mal vor meinem Urlaub fahren. Falls Du Interesse hast könnten wir uns an den Hinsbecker Höhen treffen.

@ Lothar, Oli, Ralf und alle anderen: Seid ihr am Freitag auch dabei?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Dutchmanny (10. August 2011)

Ja gerne.....Freitag habe ich zeit,sage mir nur wo und wie spät!!!


----------



## Kostka (10. August 2011)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ja gerne.....Freitag habe ich zeit,sage mir nur wo und wie spät!!!


 
Hallo,

wir treffen uns normaleweise an Hinsbecker Höhen vor der Jugendherberge. Treffpunkt ist meistens gegen 18:00 Uhr.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Olli.P. (10. August 2011)

> @ Lothar, Oli, Ralf und alle anderen: Seid ihr am Freitag auch dabei?



Ich für meinen Teil wäre dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (10. August 2011)

Falls ich es zeitlich schaffe würde ich auch um 18:04 Uhr an der JH sein.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. August 2011)

@ Michael:

Sonntag könnte ich, aber willst du bei dem Wetter?

Da werden die Steine schon arg rutschig.


----------



## timebreaker (11. August 2011)

@ matthias: Wenn das Wetter mitmacht (also nicht in strömen regnet) wäre ich auch dabei. Auch wenn wir bestimmt nicht alles fahren können, da zu rutschig.... aber hauptsache Bewegung  
Habe mir jetzt eine Kind Schock Variostütze mit Remote bestellt...  Bin sowas mal "probe gefahren" ist ne klasse Sache.
LG Lothar


----------



## Lübke27 (11. August 2011)

Ich blicke grade nicht wirklich durch 

Fährt heute jemand? Und Sonntag? Freitag und Samstag bin ich raus.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Olli.P. (11. August 2011)

> Ich blicke grade nicht wirklich durch
> 
> Fährt heute jemand? Und Sonntag? Freitag und Samstag bin ich raus.



Also ich fahre Freitag und am Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit.


MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. August 2011)

OK, hier die Auflösung:

Da Michael sich beschwert hat, dass er nicht persönlich zu den Ahrtal Touren eingeladen wurde   hab ich für Sonntag nochmal eine angesetzt.

Das Wetter soll allerdings nicht so dolle werden, deshalb lieber Osthälfte, da sind die Trails eher flowig auf lockerem Waldboden und nicht so technisch/ steinig.

Bis jetzt ist eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für Mann und Bike im Auto noch frei.

Anfahrt 110 KM BAB, Tour ab 40 KM, ab 800 HM.


----------



## Dutchmanny (11. August 2011)

Leider muss ich für morgen absagen ,da wir spontan für 3 tage in die Eifel fahren. http://www.landal.de/de-de/ferienparks/deutschland/mosel/sonnenberg .Nächste woche bin ich dann dabei.
Gr Dutchmanny


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> OK, hier die Auflösung:
> 
> Da Michael sich beschwert hat, dass er nicht persönlich zu den Ahrtal Touren eingeladen wurde   hab ich für Sonntag nochmal eine angesetzt.
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten,

Wie sieht es mit dem nächsten Sonntag aus. Die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag sind nicht so toll..........


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. August 2011)

Haut leider nicht hin, die restlichen We im August sind dicht.

Da mein Kumpel für Sonntag auch abgesagt hat, weil sein Hund ihn aus dem Spiel genommen hat, ist der Termin hiermit fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (12. August 2011)

Bin für heute leider raus, bin was angeschlagen und erhole mich besser ein wenig 

@matthias: ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub, bis in 2 Wochen. Dann können wir mal das Ahrtal unsicher machen.

Und natürlich alle, die mitkommen möchten...

Gruß und schönes WE,
Lothar


----------



## xRalfx (12. August 2011)

Hi......,
ich bin für die nöchsten 8 Wochen raus, habe in der Eifel den Abflug bei 85 kmh gemacht......bis auf kleine Knochenbrüche ist alles ok......das Rennrad ist preiswert zu verkaufen

Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (12. August 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi......,
> ich bin für die nöchsten 8 Wochen raus, habe in der Eifel den Abflug bei 85 kmh gemacht......bis auf kleine Knochenbrüche ist alles ok......das Rennrad ist preiswert zu verkaufen
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Ne, ist nicht wahr, oder? Wie hast Du das denn geschafft?  Ist Dir ein Elch vor das Rad gesprungen?
Dann wünsche ich Dir erst einmal gute Besserung. Da hast du aber wohl noch Glück gehabt  
LG Lothar


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. August 2011)

Oh Mann, Beileid und Gute Besserung!

Wo gibt´s das Video dazu?


----------



## Olli.P. (13. August 2011)

@Ralf:
            gute Besserung auch von mir.


MfG

Olli


----------



## xRalfx (13. August 2011)

Hi...,
der Nürburgring war für RR gesperrt, in der Fuchsröhre erreicht man ca.100 kmh und bei ca.90 kmh hat mein Material plötzlich versagt........
ich hatte die Wahl zwischen Asphalt oder eine kleinen grünen Seitenstreifen auf der Rennstrecke.........ich habe mich auf dem Grünstreifen abgeschmissen und als ich die Notlandung beendet habe bemerkte ich zwar das meine Schulter gebrochen ist aber sonst hatte ich nichts.....selbst mein Rennanzug ist heile geblieben.......
Im Krankenhaus bei der OP stellte man fest.....das Schlüsselbein war vier mal gebrochen.......in Anbetracht der hohen Geschwindigkeit ist der Schaden sehr gering.......

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. August 2011)

Ok, die Nummer kenn ich, war zwar nicht so schnell, aber dafür stumpf in den Waldboden.

Lerne aus meinen Erfahrungen und fang nicht zu früh wieder mit Sport und Arbeit an.  

 Mein gespaxtes Schlüsselbein ist glatt nochmal gebrochen  ( inclusive  Titanplatte) und wurde deshalb nochmal geschraubt.

Die erste Wartungsluke ( Narbe) war schöner gemacht.

P.S:
Der Wetterbericht wird nicht besser und ich bin gerade erst von der Arbeit gekommen, also müde.

Tour morgen fällt somit ins Wasser.

Jemand Lust auf ne Runde Kicker?


----------



## Kostka (14. August 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

von mir auch gute Besserung. Erhol Dich gut, bis in 1 1/2 Wochen.

@ Lothar: Danke, danke. Schade, dass Du Freitag nicht mitgefahren bist. Es war eine super Tour. Nach meinem Urlaub fahre ich gerne ins Ahrtal, oder in die Eifel mit.

LG

Matthias


----------



## julem (14. August 2011)

Hallo!! Möchte mich hiermit vorstellen, komme aus kempen bin schon mit bikern aus dem forum die HH mittwochsrunde gefahren und auch mit den mtblern-heinsberg! Gruss an reigi!! Einige werden mich schon kennen, bin nun auch mitglied. Freue mich auf weitere Touren mit euch!!!     Jürgen


----------



## timebreaker (15. August 2011)

julem schrieb:


> Hallo!! Möchte mich hiermit vorstellen, komme aus kempen bin schon mit bikern aus dem forum die HH mittwochsrunde gefahren und auch mit den mtblern-heinsberg! Gruss an reigi!! Einige werden mich schon kennen, bin nun auch mitglied. Freue mich auf weitere Touren mit euch!!!     Jürgen




Hi Jürgen... willkommen im Forum...


@all: Mittwoch soll schönes Wetter sein.... wer hat denn Lust am Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen? entweder HH oder DH ... so ab 18 Uhr...

So.. und jetzt wo das WE vorbei ist kommt auch die Sonne raus...
ganz toller Sommer


----------



## Olli.P. (15. August 2011)

Hallo Jürgen, willkommen im Forum!



> Mittwoch soll schönes Wetter sein.... wer hat denn Lust am Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen? entweder HH oder DH


Ich kann leider erst wieder ab Donnerstag.

MfG

Olli


----------



## xRalfx (15. August 2011)

Hi Jürgen,
willkommen im Forum.....wir hatten ja schon das Vergnügen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.P. (18. August 2011)

Puhhh, komme gerade aus SH zurück, pünktlich zum Weltuntergang zuhause. Hatte spontan die Idee noch ne Runde zu drehen.
 Hat wer am WE was geplant?Hätte Zeit und Lust.

MfG

Olli


----------



## openmaniac (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich neu hier angemeldet.
Bin noch nicht so lange MTB'ler, hätte total Lust morgen mal die Trails im Naturschutzgebiet De Meinweg zu erkunden. Bisher sind wir immer nur die einzige Straße quer durchs De Meinweg gefahren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust? Nur ich kenn mich da halt nicht wirklich aus.

Bin jetzt auch nicht so der Freak, also von mir aus gehts auch relativ ruhig. Hab den ganzen Morgen ab ca. 08:30 Uhr Zeit bis so um 18 Uhr.

Also wie schauts?


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. August 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Puhhh, komme gerade aus SH zurück, pünktlich zum Weltuntergang zuhause. Hatte spontan die Idee noch ne Runde zu drehen.
> Hat wer am WE was geplant?Hätte Zeit und Lust.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Hi,

Ich muss arbeiten....


----------



## julem (20. August 2011)

Hi Olli!! Bin auch arbeiten,beide tage an Lagune!!     Gruss Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (21. August 2011)

Hi all....
Habe gestern eine "Probefahrt" ins Ahrtal gestartet. Allerdings eine Genusstour mit tollen Aussichten und "Sonnenbrandgarantie" Die Tour war 46KM lang und hatte 700 HM. Wie gesagt eine Genusstour, der Singletrailanteil war sehr gering, meist ging es über Schotter und Wanderwege, wo auch schonmal Treppen und Felsvorsprünge überwunden werden mussten. z.T. mit Gänsehaut feeling, da es doch sehr steil nach unten ging. Es war sehr warm und ich glaube ich habe ca 4l getrunken und alles wieder verdunstet  Die Tour ging von Bad Neuenahr nach Altennahr im Tal und in Altennahr zur Burg hoch und über die Berge zurück nach Bad Neuenahr. Man hätte locker das doppelte an HM machen können, aber es sollte eine Genusstour werden. Hatte welche getroffen, die an dem Tag 2000HM auf 60KM gemacht haben... nun ja... zu viel für mich. Aber die nächste Tour steht und es wäre schön, wenn wir dann zu viert oder fünft mal so eine Tour, evtl mit mehr Singletrailanteil (wobei die schon wirklich heftig sind!) fahren würden.
Einen schönen Sonntag...
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. August 2011)

Hallo,


Morgen ca 18:15 Uhr WS. Schluchtfahrt.....!!!!


Samstag überlege ich Brunsum, Dahlheim HK DH oder keine Ahnung...


----------



## Estoniaclan (21. August 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Morgen ca 18:15 Uhr WS. Schluchtfahrt.....!!!!
> ...



Ich wäre dabei, aber was ist noch mal WS? ;D


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. August 2011)

Hi,

WS= Weißer Stein, da wo es das letzte mal den Kuchen gab.....


----------



## Estoniaclan (21. August 2011)

astrein, dann bin ich dabei! Da wollt ich sowieso morgen hin..


----------



## Olli.P. (21. August 2011)

> Morgen ca 18:15 Uhr WS. Schluchtfahrt.....!!!!



Wäre auch dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## KatyKleene (21. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht bekommen einige die Rheinische Post von euch! An diesem Samstag war eine Anzeige wegen René drin.
Es ist die Danksagung der Familie an alle die in den schweren Stunden, ihnen auf verschiedene Weise beigestanden haben!

Auch ich möchte mich bei euch bedanken, für eure Anteilnahme! Es ist schön zu wissen, dass René so tolle MTB-Freunde hatte!

Im Anhang ist die Anzeige!

Alles Liebe,

Katy


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. August 2011)

Danke Katy das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast uns die Anzeige zukommen zu lassen


----------



## julem (22. August 2011)

Wenn`s nicht gewittert bin ich Heute 18uhr WS!!    Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falli (22. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, die Nummer kenn ich, war zwar nicht so schnell, aber dafür stumpf in den Waldboden.
> 
> Lerne aus meinen Erfahrungen und fang nicht zu früh wieder mit Sport und Arbeit an.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo C. ,

wollte mal nach Deiner Erfahrung fragen, habe mir letzte Woche im "Hexenkessel" oberhalb Kaldenkirchenerstr. das Schlüsselbein zweifach gebrochen bei einer mega dummen Action
Arzt meinte ich muß mind 3 Monate pause machen ist jetzt das zweite mal das es gebrochen ist und jetzt ist ne Platte drin.Noch sollte es nicht brechen da dann laut Arzt nur noch knochen transplantation geht
meine frage ist wie lange hast du pause gemacht und funzt die Schulter wieder wie früher?

Gruß Falli


----------



## xRalfx (22. August 2011)

Falli schrieb:


> Hallo C. ,
> 
> wollte mal nach Deiner Erfahrung fragen, habe mir letzte Woche im "Hexenkessel" oberhalb Kaldenkirchenerstr. das Schlüsselbein zweifach gebrochen bei einer mega dummen Action
> Arzt meinte ich muß mind 3 Monate pause machen ist jetzt das zweite mal das es gebrochen ist und jetzt ist ne Platte drin.Noch sollte es nicht brechen da dann laut Arzt nur noch knochen transplantation geht
> ...



Hi Falli,
zur Zeit mache ich selber eine Pause, habe mir auch das Schlüsselbein vier mal gebrochen. (ob das noch zu toppen ist)
Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft, jeder hat seinen eigenen Heilungsprozess aber das Schlüsselbein ist mit* sehr leichten* Übungen nach ca. 2 Wochen zu belasten. Du solltest nur nicht über 45 Grad bzw.Schulterhöhe heben. Nach ca. 6 Wochen sollte die Schulter wieder belastbar sein. Da du beim MTB fahren teils härtere Stöße und Schläge auf die Schulter weiterleitest solltest du nicht gleich mit 100% anfangen. Als erstes würde ich eine  Strassen Tour fahren und das Zeitlich steigern, dabei merkst du sofort ob deine Schulter bzw. wie belastbar sie ist. Nach 6 Wochen brauchst du dir keine Sorgen über den Knochen bzw.Schlüsselbein machen, die Festigkeit ist gegeben.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. August 2011)

Vierfach ist zu toppen, ich konnte sieben Stücke!

Was die Reha angeht, hör auf deinen Arzt und Krankengymnasten.

Meine Schulter fühlte sich prima an, als ich mich nach sechs Wochen unter ein Auto gelegt habe, um nach dem Knacken im Fahrwerk zu suchen. Das Knackch in der Schulter war lauter. Einer der Brüche war nicht vernünftig verheilt und die Platte hats nicht ausgehalten, die war in der Mitte durch.

Die zweite OP war dann mit Spongiosa Plastik ( Knochenspan aus der Hüfte) hat dann gut gehalten. Allerdings haben sie mir dann denn Arm auch zwei Wochen komplett stillgelegt.

Fazit: an die Anweisungen des Docs halten, alles andere ist es nicht wert.

Von der Beweglichkeit ist alles beim alten, allerdings hab ich ab und zu leichte Beschwerden in der Narbe und bin auch nicht mehr ganz gerade.
Im Winter beim Gerätetraining muss ich einige Sachen mit Hanteln machen, weil die Schultern nicht ganz gleich hoch sind.


----------



## KatyKleene (23. August 2011)

@bikefun2009: Gerne! Keine Ursache! Die erste Anzeige wurde von Ralf ja auch reingestellt. Warum also die 2. nicht? ;-)

Alles Gute und viel Spaß beim Biken!
Fahrt vorsichtig!

LG


----------



## Falli (23. August 2011)

Hey Jungs vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Olli.K (23. August 2011)

Kann Mittwoch leider nicht, muss länger Arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (23. August 2011)

wie sieht es denn am Donnerstag aus? 18 Uhr?
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Olli.K (23. August 2011)

Die Woche geht bei mir nichts mehr.


----------



## Olli.P. (23. August 2011)

Ich melde mich mal bis zum 4.9. ab.
Bin dann mal im Urlaub.

Viel Spass euch noch.

MfG

Olli


----------



## JulianK (23. August 2011)

@Ralf

Also ich durfte meine Schulter nach 2 Monaten noch nicht wirklich belasten. Und ich hatte mein Schlüssenbein "nur" einmal gebrochen! 
Aber ich hab es auch nicht Operieren lassen.
Achja, ist zu toppen. Nämlich wenn du den Bruch nicht selbst Schuld bist, sondern es durch einen Überfall passiert. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## timebreaker (24. August 2011)

@Olli P. : wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub! Und bis demnächst mal wieder. 
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## xRalfx (24. August 2011)

JulianK schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> Also ich durfte meine Schulter nach 2 Monaten noch nicht wirklich belasten. Und ich hatte mein Schlüssenbein "nur" einmal gebrochen!
> Aber ich hab es auch nicht Operieren lassen.
> ...




Hi Julian,

hier hast du was zu lesen........

ps.: leichte Übungen bedeutet ......ohne Gewichte und eingeschränkter  Bewegungsablauf (passiv-assistive Bewegungsübungen)

http://www.dr-gumpert.de/html/schlusselbeinbruch.html

Gruß Ralf


----------



## timebreaker (24. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen...
vielleicht sollten wir unter "Biker gesucht Viersen, Süchteln..." einen Unterpunkt einbringen.... "Krankenstation MTB Viersen, Süchteln..."  man... da bekommt man ja mit der Angst zu tun, das man der nächste ist.. ;-) Hier werden ja nur noch "Brüche" behandelt *grins*

Hals und Beinbruch,
Lothar


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. August 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> vielleicht sollten wir unter "Biker gesucht Viersen, Süchteln..." einen Unterpunkt einbringen.... "Krankenstation MTB Viersen, Süchteln..."  man... da bekommt man ja mit der Angst zu tun, das man der nächste ist.. ;-) Hier werden ja nur noch "Brüche" behandelt *grins*
> 
> Hals und Beinbruch,
> Lothar


Reicht ja schon wenn hier "nur" die Verletzen sich melden ...stell dir vor dann noch die Unterabteilung Bike Schrottplatz Viersen süchteln ....
http://www.ldsign.de/gallery/RR2FS/Bild-012.jpg


----------



## timebreaker (24. August 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Reicht ja schon wenn hier "nur" die Verletzen sich melden ...stell dir vor dann noch die Unterabteilung Bike Schrottplatz Viersen süchteln ....




*lol*
Na das wäre doch auch noch was 
aber wirklich... was in letzter Zeit so passiert... ist schon erschreckend... gut das meine Freundin hier nicht ins Forum schaut... sonst dürfte ich nicht mehr fahren .

Ps... wie haste denn das geschafft?


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. August 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> *lol*
> Na das wäre doch auch noch was
> aber wirklich... was in letzter Zeit so passiert... ist schon erschreckend... gut das meine Freundin hier nicht ins Forum schaut... sonst dürfte ich nicht mehr fahren .
> 
> Ps... wie haste denn das geschafft?


Is ja nich mein Hobel ,sondern ausm Rotwildchannel ...das war Abteilung  Rotwild küsst Passat . Der arme hat aber son Ltd Bike damit ins jenseitz geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (24. August 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> *lol*
> Na das wäre doch auch noch was
> aber wirklich... was in letzter Zeit so passiert... ist schon erschreckend... gut das meine Freundin hier nicht ins Forum schaut... sonst dürfte ich nicht mehr fahren .
> 
> Ps... wie haste denn das geschafft?


Hi Lothar,

da kannst du mal sehen wie unterschiedlich Frauen sind, meine Frau war bei dem neuen Sponsor mit und war total begeistert.....mein neues Rennrad "FAGGIN - Maloja".........muss aber noch ca. 6 Wochen warten....


ich war dieses WE in der Eifel....Rad am Ring......da fahren auch Tausende (8000 Sportler) Rennradfahrer und Mountainbiker,
vielleicht ist das mal für einige von uns nächstes Jahr interessant ....

Gruß Ralf

ps: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQPq6grrvgQ&feature=related"]Bulls Rad am Ring 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## huskee69 (25. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Auf den Landwehr-Trails zwischen SüHö und Oberbocholt (aus Reigis Niederrhein-Marathon) hat ein Spaßvogel jede Menge Holzstämme quer gelegt, teilweise auch Zaunhölzer mit alten Nägeln drin.
Und da das anscheinend nicht reicht, wurden diese bevorzugt in Kurven und Senken gelegt damit man die auch erst schön spät sieht.

Ich hab zwar das meiste weggeräumt, würde aber damit rechnen das der gleiche Spinner das wiederholt.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## xRalfx (25. August 2011)

huskee69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Auf den Landwehr-Trails zwischen SüHö und Oberbocholt (aus Reigis Niederrhein-Marathon) hat ein Spaßvogel jede Menge Holzstämme quer gelegt, teilweise auch Zaunhölzer mit alten Nägeln drin.
> Und da das anscheinend nicht reicht, wurden diese bevorzugt in Kurven und Senken gelegt damit man die auch erst schön spät sieht.
> ...



Hi Lars,

danke für die Info........

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (25. August 2011)

Ebenfalls danke für die Info.

Vor zwei Wochen hab ich da schon mal zwei kurze Stämme in einer Senke/ Kurve nebeneinander liegen sehen, mir aber nix dabei gedacht. Naja vielleicht ausser dem Übungseffekt, Vorderrad in Schräglage anheben und dass Hinterrad nicht seitlich wegrutschen lassen. Ich kann nämlich keinen Bunny Hop ;-)

P.S: UND OB, die TREPPE!


----------



## huskee69 (25. August 2011)

@Spazierenfahrer: P.S.S.: Inzwischen gerne, z.B. die am Müllberg. ;-) Früher war es eine in Liedberg, die mir Kopfzerbrechen gemacht hat.


----------



## Kostka (26. August 2011)

Mion, moin. Bin wieder im Lande und nach 2 Wochen Bikepause richtig geil aufs fahren. Leider sagt Wetter.com erst ab Sonntag einigermaßen gutes wetter voraus. Ich wollte am So. gegen 11:00 Uhr an HH sein. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat mitzufahren würde ich mich freuen.

LG

Matthias

@julem: Servus Jürgen, schön, dass Du Dich im Forum angemeldet hast


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. August 2011)

Ich bin dieses WE knechten, aber die Woche dann gerne für ne Feierabendrunde auch über die Müllberge zu haben. Meine neue Gabel hat zu viele Drehräder, die hab ich noch nicht alle verstanden ;-)

Edith sagt: wie wärs Dienstag oder Mittwoch mit ner Feierabendrunde um die Müllberge? Friedhelm, lebst du noch?


----------



## julem (27. August 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Mion, moin. Bin wieder im Lande und nach 2 Wochen Bikepause richtig geil aufs fahren. Leider sagt Wetter.com erst ab Sonntag einigermaßen gutes wetter voraus. Ich wollte am So. gegen 11:00 Uhr an HH sein. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat mitzufahren würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> LG
> 
> ...


Hallo Mattias!! Bin Morgen leider Arbeiten, wenns heute noch Schöner wird fahre ich spontan Runde.    Sonst vielleicht bis Mittwoch!!          Gruss Jürgen


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses WE knechten, aber die Woche dann gerne für ne Feierabendrunde auch über die Müllberge zu haben. Meine neue Gabel hat zu viele Drehräder, die hab ich noch nicht alle verstanden ;-)
> 
> Edith sagt: wie wärs Dienstag oder Mittwoch mit ner Feierabendrunde um die Müllberge? Friedhelm, lebst du noch?


Dienstag hört sich jut an sofernnix dazwischen kütt. Muss mir mal wieder nen paar blaue Flecken dazu ernten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (27. August 2011)

Hi Matthias  wieder im Lande?.. Hoffe, das Dein Urlaub gut war.
Gruß Lothar


----------



## Kostka (27. August 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hi Matthias  wieder im Lande?.. Hoffe, das Dein Urlaub gut war.
> Gruß Lothar


 
Hi Lothar,

es war super. Habe mich richtig gut erholt. Bist Du morgen dabei? Ich wäre so gegen 11:00 an der JH.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. August 2011)

@ Bikefun.

an dich hab ich leider erst hinterher gedacht bei meinem Post. 

Also Dienstag liegt vorläufig fest.

Wo wollen wir uns wann treffen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> @ Bikefun.
> 
> an dich hab ich leider erst hinterher gedacht bei meinem Post.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

falls es zeitlich hinkommt würde ich mir auch mal die Müllmountains anschauen.......


----------



## Estoniaclan (27. August 2011)

wo genau liegen denn diese müllberge? kommt man da gut mit dem zug hingefahren?

gruß
Kosta


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. August 2011)

Uhrzeit müssen wir mal schauen, mal auf Bikefun warten.

Müllberg 1 ( Nordwald) liegt Nähe Autobahnabfahrt Mönchengladbach Nord, vom Bahnhof MG 10 Km, Bahnhof Viersen 15 KM, jeweils grosszügig geschätzt.

Müllberg 2 (Rheydter Höhe) liegt in MG Rheydt, direkt an der Autobahn61  inmitten eines Parks. Vom Bahnhof Dülken aus ca 20 KM.

Müllberg 1 hatte ich die Woche mehrfach, ich wär für Müllberg 2 Rheydter Höhe.

Nebebei, wie wär nochmal´n Ausflug in den Bike Park?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (28. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Uhrzeit müssen wir mal schauen, mal auf Bikefun warten.
> 
> 
> Müllberg 2 (Rheydter Höhe) liegt in MG Rheydt, direkt an der Autobahn61  inmitten eines Parks. Vom Bahnhof Dülken aus ca 20 KM.
> ...


Treffen von der Uhrzeit 14 oder 15 uhr  is mir ladde Aber ich denk mal so rein logisch wolfskull /brücke müsste für uns beide  passen oder irre ich mich da ??
Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## icettea (28. August 2011)

Hey, 

Was gibt es denn an den Müllbergen zu sehen ? Komme auch aus dieser Ecke . Viersen/Suechteln


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. August 2011)

Treppenparty in Rheyth und in Neuwerk auch was nettes vonne Downhillfraktion in form von Schanzen/Steilfahrten ....falls der Regen nich so fies war uns das alles am eimer gemacht hat


----------



## icettea (28. August 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Treppenparty in Rheyth und in Neuwerk auch was nettes vonne Downhillfraktion in form von Schanzen/Steilfahrten ....falls der Regen nich so fies war uns das alles am eimer gemacht hat



O.k hört sich nett , aber nicht so spannend . Oder vertue ich mich da ? Werde mir das wohl mal anschauen müssen .


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Nebebei, wie wär nochmal´n Ausflug in den Bike Park?



Fürn Bikepark bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## Mätz__ (28. August 2011)

Moinsen zusammen!
Seit Freitag bin ich auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines netten Bikes.
War heute so grob geschätz zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr in den SH, Dornbusch und alles dazwischen und drum rum.
Hab schonmal was vom Treffpunkt Hoher Busch gehört.. das doch auch einfach unten an den Süchtelner Höhen beim Fussballplatz, oder?
Naja jedenfalls hab ich wohl 6 oder 7 MTB'ler gesehn.
War denn einer der Leute aus dem Forum dabei? War alleine mit nem Blauen Bionicon unterwegs.
Bin auf jedenfall was die möglichen Fahrstrecken hier in der Gegend angeht noch sehr grün hinter den Ohren!
Wäre für ein paar schicke Routen auf jedenfall dankbar.
Nur wenn es sich wirklich richtig lohnt, würde ich zur Not auch mit dem Auto anreisen. Ansonsten fahre ich auch gerne ein Stück. 15km Umkreis um die SH Höhen wäre ich gerne mal irgendwo dabei.

Schönen Abend noch und bis bald im Wald!

Mätz


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. August 2011)

Moin Mätz, willkommen in der MTB Diaspora.

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, sind Bioniconäsen wohl eher (fahr) technisch interessiert.Dann solltest du die mal die beschriebenen Müllberge ansehen. Und ich will dein Bionicon mal ansehen und anfingern;-)

Dienstag 1400 Uhr wäre mir recht, wo genau? Koordinaten?

Wird der arbeitenden Bevölkerung wohl zu früh sein, deshalb können wir gerne mal ne alternative Mittwochsrunde draus machen mit einigen noch übriggebliebenen Landwehrelementen.

Bike Park: wann wer wohin? Willingen fand ich ganz nett, aber der andere im Sauerland, dessen Namen ich immer vergesse, soll besser sein.

Wer kennt beide und hat ne Meinung?


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Bike Park: wann wer wohin? Willingen fand ich ganz nett, aber der andere im Sauerland, dessen Namen ich immer vergesse, soll besser sein.
> 
> Wer kennt beide und hat ne Meinung?



Ich kenne beide und kann sage das Winterberg um einiges mehr Strecken hat und zudem mehr northshore bieten kann. 
Ist einfach größer. In Willingen gibts nur den Freecross und Dh strecke. Der kleine Parcour ist nicht der rede wert..

Mir wärs egal, hauptsache ich muss nicht Berg hoch radeln  

Ach und falls jemand vor hat nächste Woche am Weißen Stein zu fahren, wäre ich liebend gern dabei...

gruß
Kosta


----------



## Mätz__ (28. August 2011)

Hallo Spazierenfahrer,... ich habs nicht ganz gerafft...
also 14 Uhr geht garnicht. Vor 17Uhr nen Treffpunkt ausserhalb von Süchteln schaffe ich nie.
Wäre als an der MIttwochsrunde interessiert.
Koordinaten.... gibts ne Art ADresse die ich bei google eintippen kann? oder eben koordinaten?
Also da ich ja ein Bionicon hab, das ja für seine Berg Hoch fähigkeiten bekannt ist, würde ich auch den Berg hochradeln.
Im Freeride hab ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen, bin zwar einmal mit nem bescheidenen Leihrad in WIllingen runtergefahren, aber das zählt nicht.

@ Fahrer, ich schreib dir nochmal ne PN!

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. August 2011)

Mein Fehler, war ne multikanalige Kommunikation, wo ich aus Faulheit nicht jeden Adressaten persönlich angessprochen habe.

1400 Uhr Wolfskull war für Bikefun. Der hat Schichtdienst.

Mitwoch gegen 1700 oder später als alternative Mittwochsrunde können wir gerne festhalten, wobei von de SÜHÖ zu den Müllbergen ist doch ne Menge Liäson 
( Asphaltverbindungsetappe) zu fahren.

Aber wenn du die SÜHÖ noch nicht kennst, für eine Feierabendrunde reichts auch da.

Was B P angeht, war ich auch erst einmal in Willingen, da waren Stereo und ich auch gut gefordert. Winterberg würde mich interessieren, vielleicht finden wir da zu mehreren nen Termin. Freu mich immer über Leute, die mir was zeigen können. Und Friedhelm hat noch einmal fahren gut bei uns. Wenn er den mal den Kopf vom Sofa bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icettea (28. August 2011)

Wenn ich meine Grippe Ã¼berstanden habe , wÃ¤re ich gern mal dabei. Kenne die SH und den Grenzwald Kaki sehr gut . Hieraus ist unsere Gruppe schon die Mittwochsrunde gefahren. Sowie einen GPS Track Crazy Single Track . Den haben wir dann noch mal erweitert und nun als Deluxe Version î


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Fehler, war ne multikanalige Kommunikation, wo ich aus Faulheit nicht jeden Adressaten persönlich angessprochen habe.
> 
> Dienstag 1400 Uhr Wolfskull war für Bikefun. Der hat Schichtdienst.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## Gudyo (28. August 2011)

Nabend zusammen,
ich lebe noch. Willingen hat mehr Flow und Winterberg mehr Wartezeit. Beide Parks haben Vor- und Nachteile ohne wirklich sagen zu können der eine ist besser oder schlechter. Habe mich in letzter Zeit etwas rar gemacht da es mir gesundheitlich nicht so wirklich gut geht.Mein Austriaurlaub hat mich auf Strecken an meine Grenzen gebracht, die ich noch vor einem Jahr relativ locker gepackt hab. Bin also raus bei Kette-Rechts-Ausfahrten. Dennoch würde ich, solange die Temperaturen noch zweistellig sind, gerne  mal nach Winterberg. Kann zusätzlich 3 Bikes nebst Fahrer mitnehmen, macht mal Terminvorschläge!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB_Schmelze (28. August 2011)

jemand noch dazu Geocacher?


----------



## timebreaker (29. August 2011)

MTB_Schmelze schrieb:


> jemand noch dazu Geocacher?


Ja, ich... aber nur ganz sporadisch


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Fehler, war ne multikanalige Kommunikation, wo ich aus Faulheit nicht jeden Adressaten persönlich angessprochen habe.
> 
> 1400 Uhr Wolfskull war für Bikefun. Der hat Schichtdienst.
> 
> ...


----------



## JulianK (29. August 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ich lebe noch. Willingen hat mehr Flow und Winterberg mehr Wartezeit. Beide Parks haben Vor- und Nachteile ohne wirklich sagen zu können der eine ist besser oder schlechter. Habe mich in letzter Zeit etwas rar gemacht da es mir gesundheitlich nicht so wirklich gut geht.Mein Austriaurlaub hat mich auf Strecken an meine Grenzen gebracht, die ich noch vor einem Jahr relativ locker gepackt hab. Bin also raus bei Kette-Rechts-Ausfahrten. Dennoch würde ich, solange die Temperaturen noch zweistellig sind, gerne  mal nach Winterberg. Kann zusätzlich 3 Bikes nebst Fahrer mitnehmen, macht mal Terminvorschläge!
> Gruß Friedhelm



Auf Winterberg hätte ich auch mal richtig Bock !!!


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. August 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ich lebe noch. Willingen hat mehr Flow und Winterberg mehr Wartezeit. Beide Parks haben Vor- und Nachteile ohne wirklich sagen zu können der eine ist besser oder schlechter. Habe mich in letzter Zeit etwas rar gemacht da es mir gesundheitlich nicht so wirklich gut geht.Mein Austriaurlaub hat mich auf Strecken an meine Grenzen gebracht, die ich noch vor einem Jahr relativ locker gepackt hab. Bin also raus bei Kette-Rechts-Ausfahrten. Dennoch würde ich, solange die Temperaturen noch zweistellig sind, gerne  mal nach Winterberg. Kann zusätzlich 3 Bikes nebst Fahrer mitnehmen, macht mal Terminvorschläge!
> Gruß Friedhelm



Gerne auch mal eine Kette links Runde..........


----------



## timebreaker (29. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin für die diese und nächste Woche (bis Donnerstag) raus, da ich beruflich zur IFA nach Berlin bin. Freue mich dann aber schon auf neue Touren! 
VG Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (29. August 2011)

Ich melde mich schon mal für die Bikepark tour an. Egal wann und wo und natürlich vorausgesetzt jemand mag mich mitnehmen. 

War eigentlich schon jemand in dem Bikepark in Belgien. Ich glaub das heißt filthy trails oder so...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. August 2011)

OK, diesmal besser organisiert:

Opa Pedro, der Termin steht.

Friedhelm, dass hört man nicht so gerne.
Wenn du unsere regelmässigen Trainingssessions vom Frühjahr wieder aufnehmen möchtest, gib laut. Und wenn du an der alternativen Mittwochsrunde mit mehr hoppsen und weniger rasen Spass hättest, dito. Und sorry wegen dem Sofaspruch, der hat seinen Zweck erfüllt: du hast dich gemeldet. A... kind halt ;-)

Kosta/ Julian, dann mal los. Für mich geht bisher nur der 18.09, alle anderen WE Tage sind verplant. Bei mir im Auto können zusätzlich 2 Leute und ein Rad oder 1 Leut und drei Räder mitreisen. Westentaschenkombi halt.

Mätz, Mittwoch PP Süchtelner Höhen?

ich glaub, irgendwenn hab ich vergessen. Naja Edith wirds richten.

Edith sagt:
Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht, die PN von Mätz hatte ich übersehen.
Also bis Mittwoch.


----------



## JulianK (29. August 2011)

Hallo,

18.9. hört sich doch gut an. 
Reserviere mir schonmal einen Platz^^

mfg. Julian


----------



## OliGT (30. August 2011)

Huhu 

Gleich jemand an der Kipp unterwegs??


----------



## Kostka (30. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte morgen eine Runde um die SH oder HH drehen. Da ich noch glücklicherweise Urlaub habe wollte ich gegen 14:00 Uhr starten. Falls jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren, kann sich noch kurzfristig melden.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Mätz__ (30. August 2011)

Jau! 17 Uhr... vllt kannst du mich ja dem weniger rasen und mehr hopsen näher bringen 
Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (31. August 2011)

Treffen sich ein Bioniconäse, ein Rotwilder und ein Liteviller an ner Kapelle im Wald, haben Spass am Fahren und danach im Biergarten.

Jungs, schön wars. 

Und ich habe gelernt, dass man ab jetzt bei der Mittwochsrunde wieder ne Lampe einstecken muss. Jedenfalls, wenn es danach noch zu Weizen kommt. ;-)

@ All:

Es kristalisiert sich heraus, dass der 18.09.11 wohl ein Bikepark Tag wird.

Wohin, sollen Leute entscheiden, die sich besser auskennen.

Ausserdem behalte ich mir vor, bei absolutem Sauwetter zu kneifen. 
Ich bin über 40,   ich darf das!

Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## Estoniaclan (31. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> @ All:
> 
> Es kristalisiert sich heraus, dass der 18.09.11 wohl ein Bikepark Tag wird.
> 
> ...



Wenns beim 18.9 bleibt, bin ich auch dabei. 

Ist irgendjemand die Tage am WS unterwegs?


----------



## julem (31. August 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Wenns beim 18.9 bleibt, bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> Ist irgendjemand die Tage am WS unterwegs?


Hallo Kosta!! Fahre samstag!! Habe mich aber noch nicht entschieden wo?? Vielleicht WS!  Gruss Jürgen


----------



## JulianK (31. August 2011)

Hallo,

also bei mir wäre es gut, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte (mit Fahrrad), mit 17 Autofahren ist nicht gutta. 

mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. August 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Treffen sich ein Bioniconäse, ein Rotwilder und ein Liteviller an ner Kapelle im Wald, haben Spass am Fahren und danach im Biergarten.
> 
> Jungs, schön wars.
> 
> ...



Na Toll,

Biergarten haben haben wir nicht auf dem Trail gefunden

18.09. würde ich mal mitfahren wollen, falls nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## freakadelle88 (1. September 2011)

18.09 würde ich mich gerne anschließen, endlich mal wieder Knochen brechen


----------



## Lübke27 (1. September 2011)

Moin, moin,

melde mich gesund und munter aus dem Urlaub zurück. Mallorca macht Spaß. Bin insg. in 10 Tagen 212km mit 3700hm gefahren und hab nochmal 400hm mein Bike hochgetragen um runterfahren zu können. 





Den 18.9. (Ist das richtig, dass ihr am Sonnatg fahren wollt?) hab ich mir mal vorgemerkt. Ich denke das ich alleine fahren werde (da ich wahrscheinlich wieder 2 Räder mitnehme), von daher braucht Ihr platztechnisch auf mich keine Rücksicht zu nehmen. Ich würde Winterberg auf jeden Fall vorziehen.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Mätz__ (1. September 2011)

Mir hats auf jedenfall auch sehr gut gefallen!
Würde euch auch gerne mal in den Bikepark begleiten! 18.09 habe ich bisher noch nichts vor.
@ Spazierenfahrer... hab deine Nr immer noch nicht.
Wo isn eigentlich der RotWilde hin?


----------



## Olli.P. (1. September 2011)

Hallo, melde mich auch wieder gesund und munter aus demUrlaub zurück.
Am WE bin ich im Westerwald unterwegs.

Edit:Bin zur Silberhochzeit in Bad Marienberg und nehme das Bike mit-kann dann Samstag Vormittag und Sonntag Morgen noch ein bissl entspannen
Bei mir passt die Mittwochsrunde leider erst ab Donnerstag.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. September 2011)

Vielleicht sollten wir für den 18.09. einen Reisebus kapern?
Bis jetzt eine Stimme für Winterberg, keine für Willingen.

Nächste Woche Mittwochsrunde könnte ich nur, wenn diese am Dienstag stattfindet ;-)

Und wo der Oliver steckt? keine Ahnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (1. September 2011)

noch eine stimme für Winterberg!!

wird am Samstag oder Sonntag irgendwo gefahren???


----------



## JulianK (1. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, wie klein bekommt man den ein Fahrrad, wenn man es komplett zerlegt? 

Wäre Sonntag auch bei einer Runde dabei!


mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. September 2011)

Julian: mit oder ohne Flex Einsatz?

Scherz beiseite, wie gross ist das grösste Bauteil (Rahmen)?


----------



## Olli.P. (1. September 2011)

> Ich weiß nicht, wie klein bekommt man den ein Fahrrad, wenn man es komplett zerlegt?


Also meins passt nach dem zerlegen in meinen Fiat Seicento...problemlos.

MfG

Olli


----------



## JulianK (2. September 2011)

Notfalls Decken oder Pappe mitnehmen und übereinander legen.


----------



## Gudyo (2. September 2011)

18.09.11 7.00 Uhr Abfahrt Winterberg. Ich hab Platz für drei Biker nebst Bike. 
Mein Bike nehm ich im Innenraum mit, hab also Platz für 3 montierte Bikes.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. September 2011)

Erster Vornesitzer ohne Streit!

Und dass bitte alle vom letzten Mal Willingen daran denken, wir haben noch Schulden beim Fahrer.

Theoretisch ist möglich, dass ich am 19. nen Termin in Siegen habe, dann würde ich den Vornesitzplatz weiterversteigern.

Was geht am Samstag, den 10.?

Edith sagt, ich würde auf Anforderung wieder meinen Träger zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. September 2011)

Ich nehm den platz der noch frei ist. 
Hoffentlich taugt das wetter.


----------



## freakadelle88 (3. September 2011)

3. Platz
Ich freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (3. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hab leider zu schnell drei Plätze angeboten, meine Frau braucht den Van an dem Wochenende um eine Mädelstour ins Dorf Münsterland zu machen. Hab also maximal eine Mitfahrgelegenheit in meinem Laguna. Müssen halt umdisponieren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Estoniaclan (3. September 2011)

Wäre zug denn eine Option?


----------



## JulianK (3. September 2011)

Genau, mit dem Zug.

Da kÃ¶nnte man das SchÃ¶nerTag Ticket nehmen. Damit kann man fÃ¼r 36 Euro, fÃ¼nf Personen mitnehmen. Und da wÃ¼rden dann fÃ¼r jeden wegen der Fahrradmitnahme noch 4 â¬ anfallen.

mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. September 2011)

Einen Platz weniger Bedarf für mich, übernachte in Siegen und fahre somit Samstag nach der Arbeit direkt dorthin. 

Wenn der Laguna nen Schweinehaken hat, steht das Angebot mit dem Träger, ich schmeiss mein Rad in den Kofferraum.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. September 2011)

Hallo,

tausche den 18. gegen den 10. und den Mittwoch gegen Dienstag.....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. September 2011)

ich hab heute mit Oliver telefoniert, wir treffen uns Dienstag um 18.00 am Steinkreuz vor der Kaiserszentrale um dann zum Müllberg nach Gladbach zu rudern.

Am 10. Ahrtürchen?( Weather permitting)

Wir können uns ja noch aussuchen, ob Flowig oder Stolperbiken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Schmelze (5. September 2011)

gibt es eine Karte mit empfehlenswerten Routen im Raum MG? Oder hat jemand mal seine Route via Runkeeper getrackt und würde sie hier mal teilen?


----------



## JulianK (5. September 2011)

Wie sehen denn nun die Planungen aus? Wer fährt nun am 18 und wer am 10?

mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> ich hab heute mit Oliver telefoniert, wir treffen uns Dienstag um 18.00 am Steinkreuz vor der Kaiserszentrale um dann zum Müllberg nach Gladbach zu rudern.
> 
> Am 10. Ahrtürchen?( Weather permitting)
> 
> Wir können uns ja noch aussuchen, ob Flowig oder Stolperbiken.



Hallo,

Am Samstag gerne Ahrtur....

Habe den Montag zum Dienstag gemacht, bin also morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## Mätz__ (5. September 2011)

MOrgen 18 Uhr da beim Kaisers bei Atu in Viersen? Richtig?
Wäre wohl dabei... würde die Müllberge gerne mal sehen....


----------



## Estoniaclan (5. September 2011)

also zum Atu in viersen sinds von mir nur 11 km. dann würd ich auch kommen, wenn keiner was dagegen hat. Wieviel uhr war das noch gleich?


----------



## Mätz__ (5. September 2011)

ähh? Betrunken??
Wie kannst du ATU lesen, aber die Uhrzeit nicht?
Try again please!


----------



## Estoniaclan (5. September 2011)

Mätz schrieb:


> ähh? Betrunken??
> Wie kannst du ATU lesen, aber die Uhrzeit nicht?
> Try again please!



  stimmt natürlich.. hab zu schnell auf antworten geklickt.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. September 2011)

Mätz lieb sein ;-)

Micha, dein Kalender geht ganz schön durcheinander ;-)


Nochmal zu mitschreiben:

Micha und ich fahren am Samstag den 10. an die Ahr. Mitwoller jetzt melden.

Am 18. treffen wir uns in Winterberg. Wie ihr da hinkommt, gehört nicht zu meinen Aufgaben. Ich bin dann schon da.

Kosta: nicht ganz am ATU, am Steinkreuz an der Kaiserszentrale auf der gleichen Strasse, nur höher.

Weiss auch noch nicht genau, wo das ist, werde morgen die Augen offen halten.
 Wenn wir beide Müllberge ab 18.00 Uhr schaffen wollen, bringt euch Lampen mit, dass sind ein paar Längenmeter. Und der Sommer ist vorbei, ham die heute morgen auf WDR 2 gesagt

Grad mal rechnen lassen: Vom Steinkreuz zu beiden Müllbergen ohne dort zu spielen und mitten durch MG 30 km.
Könnte eng werden  mit der Dunkelheit.
Besser nehmen wir nur den ersten Müllberg am Nordwald und wer dann noch Langeweile hat tobt noch ne Runde über die Landwehr .
(Greentubes) Das ist eh der downhilligere, der Rheydter Berg hat mehr Treppen zum Runterhoppsen


----------



## Kostka (6. September 2011)

Nabend Allerseits,

ich habe vor morgen gegen Uhr eine Runde über die HH zu fahren. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat mitzufahren bin ich gegen 17:00 Uhr am Parkplatz vor der JH.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. September 2011)

Tja, alle dies heute nicht einrichten konnte:

Pech gehabt!! Die Jungs waren fleissig, mehrere neue Kicker, Tables und ne lange Kiste, die mit etwas gutem Willen als kleiner North Shore herhalten könnte.

War sehr nett und fast nicht rutschig, der Boden war fast trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icettea (8. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Tja, alle dies heute nicht einrichten konnte:
> 
> Pech gehabt!! Die Jungs waren fleissig, mehrere neue Kicker, Tables und ne lange Kiste, die mit etwas gutem Willen als kleiner North Shore herhalten könnte.
> 
> War sehr nett und fast nicht rutschig, der Boden war fast trocken.



Hallöchen, wo genau ist das denn ?


----------



## timebreaker (8. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen....
nach gefühlten 35000 Überstunden und 10 Std Schlaf, bin ich wieder von der IFA zurück. 
Ich wäre also gerne wieder ab nächster Woche mit dabei (wenn ich darf)
Dann kann ich die 5 Killo abradeln, die letzte Woche angefuttert worden sind...(3 Mal Steakhouse... hmmmm lecker!!)  Nun ja... hoffe, so schlimm ist es nicht.. habe noch nicht auf der Waage gestanden.

Gruß,
Lothar


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. September 2011)

So Micha,

 Butter bei die Fische:

Wann und wo treffen wir uns?

Ictea, da musst du wohl mal mitfahren.


----------



## icettea (8. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> So Micha,
> 
> Butter bei die Fische:
> 
> ...


Ich glaube auch . Werde mal meine Wehwehchen auskurieren und dann bin ich dabei . Bzw. Wir îî. 
Von uns gibt's bis zu 4 îîî


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> So Micha,
> 
> Butter bei die Fische:
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten,

falls sich keiner mehr traut, würde ich fahren und Dich mitnehmen.


----------



## Olli.P. (9. September 2011)

> Hi Carsten,
> 
> falls sich keiner mehr traut, würde ich fahren und Dich mitnehmen.


Ich würde mich schon trauen, muss aber leider bist Mittag arbeiten.
Wäre gerne mitgefahren.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Mätz__ (10. September 2011)

So! Kettenführung wieder ab.... war schon fast durch das Teil..... muss was neues her!
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
Sehr nice! Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour heute! Schwitzi schwitz!


----------



## mountain 31 (11. September 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus den bayrischen Bergen!

Der sein Fahrrad hoch UND runter schiebt!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.686087,11.755687


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. September 2011)

Gern
geschehen, Mätz.


Geplant war:

Ganz gemütlich rauf       


wurde noch gemütlicher, weil schwül heiss und teilweise schlammig

mit viel Spass runter

hat wohl sehr gut geklappt, Mätz ist nicht der einzige mit Muskelkater in den Armen und Schultern


Schwitzen wie die Schweine:


Sauna war nix dagegen, siehe oben


keine Ernsthaften Stürze:


Naja, das nächste Mal sag ich KEINE STÜRZE an, einigen Herren haben wohl ein kleineres Blutopfer für den Trail gebracht.

Es ist kein Zeichen von Schwäche, solche Trails mit Protektoren zu fahren.

Ach ja, wir haben uns verloren und wiedergefunden, wir hatten ne Panne, alles wie bei grössseren Touren gewohnt.

Und die Befürchtung in Wandererhorden stecken zu bleiben, wurde gänzlich enttäuscht. Wir haben recht wenig getroffen, und die waren durch die Bank gut drauf. Ein Päarchen hat in einer Spitzkehre auf ner Bank gesessen( Waldorf und Stettlerine) und haben Applaus gespendet!

Statistik:

1300 HM, auf 50 KM, dabei 20 KM ebene Verbindungsstrecke.

Der Vorschlag, sich vor den Kniffeltrails mit den Serpentinen nicht so platt zu fahren ist fürs nächste Mal registriert.

Wenn dass Wetter noch mitspielt, am 24.09.11 wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (11. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Gern
> geschehen, Mätz.
> 
> 
> ...


 

@Spazierenfahrer: wo seit ihr denn an der Ahr gefahren? von Bad Neuenahr aus oder an einer anderen Stelle?
Gruß, Lothar...


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. September 2011)

Schöne Runde..........

hatte auch keine Einschlafprobleme


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. September 2011)

Einfach mal mitfahren, Lothar


----------



## freakadelle88 (12. September 2011)

Hallo,

wie siehts denn mit dem 18 und Winterberg aus???
Will jemand auf jeden Fall fahren und Zug oder Auto???


----------



## Lübke27 (12. September 2011)

Also ich hab mir den Tag auf jeden Fall freigehalten. Im Moment macht meine Schulter ein wenig Probleme. Ich denke aber den größten Einfluss hat wohl das Wetter...

@Carsten/Michael: Scheint ja am Samstag echt cool gewesen zu sein. Wie lang fährt man zur Ahr. 1,5 Stunden? Wenns terminlich klappt, bin ich beim nächsten Mal dabei.


----------



## timebreaker (12. September 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir den Tag auf jeden Fall freigehalten. Im Moment macht meine Schulter ein wenig Probleme. Ich denke aber den größten Einfluss hat wohl das Wetter...
> 
> @Carsten/Michael: Scheint ja am Samstag echt cool gewesen zu sein. Wie lang fährt man zur Ahr. 1,5 Stunden? Wenns terminlich klappt, bin ich beim nächsten Mal dabei.




Hi Sebastian,
zur Ahr fährt man ca 1 Std. von MG aus.. (90Km)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (12. September 2011)

Ich wäre auch am 18. Dabei, wenn mich wer mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Mätz__ (12. September 2011)

Hab mir den 18ten auch frei gehalten. Wenn es nicht regnet, binsch dabei.

Info: Wäre beim Zug dabei, wenn es sich irgendwie Organ lässt mit nem Gruppenticket und alle zusammen.
Ansonsten habe ich einen ranzigen Golf 4 mit so nem Heckklappenträger auf den 2 Bikes passen.
Wer sich traut sein Radl da drauf transportieren zu lassen, den könnte ich einen Platz anbieten.
Noch lieber wäre mir natürlich, mitgenommen zu werden.
Nach der Tour Samstag war ich reichlich durch. Da bräuchte ich dann schon gute Unterhaltung bei ner Autofahrt nach Hause.


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. September 2011)

also ich hab grad mal nach Zug geschaut!
Komme aus Breyell und von hier könnte ich aller frühstens um 7.14 loskommen. Wäre dann um kurz nach 11 in Winterberg und müsste um 18:46 wieder los, weil das der letzte Zug ist, der mich Heim bringen könnte.

schaut nicht so prall aus...


----------



## JulianK (12. September 2011)

Ich will aber mal sowas von mit am 18.
Wäre auch mit dem Zug dabei! Vielleicht kann man sich auch zusammen an einem Bahnhof treffen?! 
Wäre doch recht praktisch, dann hätten wir auch nicht das Problem, dass man jemanden verfehlt. 

Wäre für Anrath. 

@Mätz: Würde mich auch trauen mein Fahrrad auf deinen Halter zu montieren. 

mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. September 2011)

Die Zugverbindung ist nicht so dramatisch, früher anfangen und später aufhören macht keinen Sinn, Liftende ist 17.45.

Da sind erfahrungsgemäss die alten Männer( über 30) schon durch.

Und der Wetterbericht ist bis jetzt nicht so prall, hoffentlich kommen meine Winterreifen vorher noch. Wobei H&S ja eher schnell ist.

Muss ich nur noch nen Doofen finden, der sie draufzieht, während ich in Nordbayern (Auto)rumfahre.

Nachtrag zum Samstag an der Ahr: war geil, sag ich aber erst seit nem Jahr. Wenn ihr halt nicht wollt !


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. September 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder. 
Also man könnte sich evtl. in Viersen  oder Mönchengladbach am Bahnhof treffen und dann mit einem Schönen-Tag-Ticket fahren. 36  für 5 personen hin und zurück!


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Samstag an der Ahr: war geil, sag ich aber erst seit nem Jahr. Wenn ihr halt nicht wollt !



Stimmt, brauche nur noch eine Kettenführung, Druck in der Hinterrad Bremse und Kehrentechnik

PS: DX liefert von UK aus:http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...n-led-bike-light-set-904444459#open full view


----------



## JulianK (12. September 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder.
> Also man könnte sich evtl. in Viersen  oder Mönchengladbach am Bahnhof treffen und dann mit einem Schönen-Tag-Ticket fahren. 36  für 5 personen hin und zurück!



Also ich wäre für Viersen.  Und ja zu dem Ticket würden dann halt noch pro Fahrrad 4 zukommen. So günstig kommt man ja mit dem Auto nicht dahin. 

mfg.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. September 2011)

Michael:

Kaufen Schrauben Üben. Alles machbar.

Für Winterberg:

Einen Satz Knie/ Schienenbein Protektoren hätt ich noch zu verleihen.

Könnte man aber auch vor Ort mieten.


----------



## timebreaker (13. September 2011)

Anderes Thema.... wie sieht es für morgen (Mittwoch) aus? Würde gerne fahren (so ab 17:30 Uhr.) HH oder DM. Wer hat Lust und kann?
Gruß Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (13. September 2011)

> wie sieht es für morgen (Mittwoch) aus?


Ich bin leider erst am Freitag wieder im Lande.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kostka (13. September 2011)

Hallo Lothar, hallo Olli,

ich wäre auch für Freitag und dann etwas füher. Wg. der konkreten Uhrzeit könnten wir uns noch kurzschließen.

LG

Matthias


----------



## JulianK (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

wer würde denn nun alles mit dem Zug fahren?

Hätte da eventuell noch jemanden, der auch mitfahren würde. Hat sich aber noch nicht so ganz entschieden. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## timebreaker (14. September 2011)

Hallo Olli u. Matthias, 
Freitag werde ich nicht können, wegen Geburtstag. Nun ja... mal schauen, vielleicht drehe ich dann heute alleine eine Runde. :-(

Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. September 2011)

JulianK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer würde denn nun alles mit dem Zug fahren?
> 
> ...



ich wäre dabei!


----------



## freakadelle88 (14. September 2011)

JulianK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer würde denn nun alles mit dem Zug fahren?
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch dabei. Winterberg hat sogar bis 18:00 Uhr geöffnet, allerdings sind es ca. 2-3 km vom Bahnhof zum Bikepark.

Was haltet ihr von der Verbindung?

Viersen	         So, 18.09.11	 ab	07:45 	 5	RB 10364	 
Duisburg Hbf	 So, 18.09.11	 ab	08:38 	 12	RE 10113	 
Dortmund Hbf	 So, 18.09.11	 ab	09:23 	 2	RE 10991	 
Winterberg(Westf)	 So, 18.09.11	 an	 11:14	 1

Wenn wir um 18:45 Uhr zurück fahren würden wir so gegen 22:30 wieder in Viersen ankommen.

Da finde ich hört sich eine Autofahrt schon verlockend an, zumal ich mir da ein Bike leihen werde.


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. September 2011)

Das wäre eigentlich die einzige Verbindung die in Frage kommen würde. 
Da ich in Breyell einsteigen würde, könnte ich schon mal das Ticket kaufen und ihr steigt dann in Viersen dazu. 

Wie viele sinds denn jetzt die mit dem Zug fahren wollen? Ich hab bis jetzt 3 gezählt.


----------



## JulianK (14. September 2011)

Die Zufverbindung hab ich auch schon raugesucht. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, man braucht noch son Fahrradmitnahme Ticket.
Das werde ich mir aber wohl schon selber holen, da ich mit dem Zug von Anrath nach Viersen fahren muss.
Das NRW Ticket kannst du ja dann holen, denn bis Viersen komm ich mit dem Schokoticket.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Kostka (14. September 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo Olli u. Matthias,
> Freitag werde ich nicht können, wegen Geburtstag. Nun ja... mal schauen, vielleicht drehe ich dann heute alleine eine Runde. :-(
> 
> Gruß, Lothar


 
Hallo Leute,

ich habe am Freitag auch schon was vor. Vielleicht geht am WE was.

LG

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (14. September 2011)

Wäre auch für Viersen, (Zugtechnisch) (wohne in Süchteln @ Julian) !

Carsten, kommst du jetzt direkt dort hin oder bist du morgens schon bei der Fahrt dabei?
Also bin auf jedenfall auch dabei, sollten daher weit mehr als 3 sein.. ..
bin jetzt glaube ich bei 5 .. edit: sogar 6 !

Julian, 
Spazierenfahrer ( ??? oder direkt da ) ?
Estoniaclan
freakadelle
Lüpke (Schulter ok?? )
Mätz

jemanden vergessen?


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. September 2011)

wer von den allen würde denn im Zug mit fahren? 

Julian, 
Estoniaclan
freakadelle ?? 
Mätz


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (14. September 2011)

Ich bin schon Samstag Abend in Siegen, da fahr ich nicht wieder zurück !

Man sieht sich ab 1130 im Park.

Wenn wir uns nicht auf dem PP treffen, telefonieren wir uns halt zusammen.


----------



## freakadelle88 (15. September 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> wer von den allen würde denn im Zug mit fahren?
> 
> Julian,
> Estoniaclan
> ...



Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

EDIT: Ich bin raus für die Zugfahrt, fahr mit dem Auto. Dann seid Ihr ja wieder zu fünft.


----------



## Mätz__ (15. September 2011)

je nachdem was mit Lüpke ist... wären wir dann ja nur noch 3 für den Zug...
wenn freakadelle noch einen mitnehmen kann und ich jemanden mitnehme, haben wirs auch.....
Kommt halt auf Lüpke an und wieviele er ggf mitnehmen könnte, falls mit Auto.

Freakadelle, kannst du denn jemanden oder mehrere mitnehmen samt Bike?


----------



## freakadelle88 (15. September 2011)

Mätz schrieb:


> je nachdem was mit Lüpke ist... wären wir dann ja nur noch 3 für den Zug...
> wenn freakadelle noch einen mitnehmen kann und ich jemanden mitnehme, haben wirs auch.....
> Kommt halt auf Lüpke an und wieviele er ggf mitnehmen könnte, falls mit Auto.
> 
> Freakadelle, kannst du denn jemanden oder mehrere mitnehmen samt Bike?



Ich fahr beim Friedhelm mit, weil ich kein Bike habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (15. September 2011)

bei mir stehts noch nicht ganz fest. 
Die Wetteraussichten sind nämlich nicht ganz die besten...
Würde denn Sonntag bei Mistwetter lieber für die Uni verschwenden.

Soll angeblich 10°C werden und schütten!


----------



## Lübke27 (15. September 2011)

Ich bin raus - hätte aber eh keinen mitnehmen können. Es hat sich heute kurzfristig ergeben, dass ein paar alte Kumpel am Sonntag nach Malmedy in den Bikepark fahren. Da werde ich mich anschließen da ich die schon sehr lange nicht mehr gesehen habe - außerdem sind das sind nur kanpp 150km - meine Schulter ist immernoch nicht ganz OK - und von da wäre ich dann schneller wieder zuhause.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Mätz__ (15. September 2011)

Wer ist denn Friedhelm?
10°C is mir egal... Regen wäre kaka...
vllt verschiebt sich das ganze ja um einen Tag nach hinten so dass es erst sonntag abend anfängt mit dem regen *optimistisch!*
Für Regen hab ich keine Ausrüstung und keine ERfahrung für solche STrecken bei Nässe.... wäre dann auch raus.

Ansonsten sind ja nur noch Julian und Estoniac über (falls es nicht Regend)
Ist einer zu viel für mein Auto...... hat jemand ne andere Möglichkeit?

Also bis Sonntag hoffe ich ja mal! Bin schon so gespannt! blöder REgen!


----------



## JulianK (16. September 2011)

Hmm, das ist jetzt ja blöd. In einen Golf passen doch wohl mehr als 2 Leute?! 
Sonst immernoch Zug.  ^^


----------



## Olli.P. (16. September 2011)

Hat jmnd. am Samstag was geplant?

MfG

Olli


----------



## julem (16. September 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hat jmnd. am Samstag was geplant?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


@Olli: Bin samstag arbeiten,wenn ich sonntag fahren sollte Melde ich mich kurzfristig!!      Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Mätz__ (16. September 2011)

JulianK schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist jetzt ja blöd. In einen Golf passen doch wohl mehr als 2 Leute?!
> Sonst immernoch Zug.  ^^



Ja natürlich...
von mir aus können mit mir auch 3 leute mit.....
aber halt nur noch ein bike ....
Wenn du nen pocket bike für den kofferraum hast, darfste dich natürlich gerne anschließen ;D

Also es wird Sonntag auf jedenfall mal Regnen.... aber ich bin voll dafür es drauf ankommen zu lassen. Ein kleiner Schauer wird keinen Umbringen....

Falls das ganze jetzt doch noch Flach fällt, bitte rechtzeitig bescheid geben!
Ansonsten müsste ich jetzt noch wissen ob mit Auto oder doch Zug und dann noch wohin?
Also wen müsste ich wo abholen und Zug: Treffen Bahnhof Viersen, die verbindung ein paar posts drüber, der, der schon vorher im zug ist, kauft das ticket?
Hätte vllt dann gerne noch die Handy NUmmern per PN von den beiden Mitreisenden. (VOrrausgesetzt Estoniac und Julian sind die einzigen die noch ohne Fahrschein sind)

DAFÜR!


----------



## Estoniaclan (16. September 2011)

Ich melde mich jetzt definitiv für Winterberg ab. Der grund dafûr ist größtenteils das Wetter. Als Student überleg ich 2 mal ob es sich wirklich lohnt. Zumal ich nicht wirklich spass hab, wenn ich die ganze Zeit nur am rumrutschen bin.

Ja ich bin ein Schönwetter radler.  

Werd das Wochenende dann Uni Zeug erledigen.


----------



## Mätz__ (16. September 2011)

Nagut! somit wäre das transportproblem schonmal gelöst,....
wenn jetzt sonst keiner mehr absagt, kann die gaudi starten!


----------



## Kostka (17. September 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hat jmnd. am Samstag was geplant?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 

Hallo Oli,

ich bin für das WE raus. Wenn das Wetter gut ist wollte ich Mi, oder Do. fahren.

LG

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (17. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hab gerade mein Auto beladen und wollte nur noch mal schnell nach dem Wetter schauen :-( numehr muß ich mich Kostka anschließen, Nieselregen bei gefühlten 3 bis 4 Grad sind nicht mein Ding und der Brechsand wird zur Schmierseife. Schlage daher vor kommenden Samstag nach Belgien in die Filty Trails zu fahren, sind deutlich weniger km und man ist in einer Stunde da. Hab dann auch meinen Van wieder.

Ach ja, ich bin der Friedhelm!


----------



## Mätz__ (17. September 2011)

Bisher war ich noch nie mit dem eigenem BIke in nem BIkepark.
FIlthy: NO PROTECTION=NO RIDING.

Was verstehen die denn alles unter protection? reicht da ein normaler helm oder brauche ich alle möglichen schoner?

Mal schauen was der spazierenfahrer noch so sagt,.. aber sieht ja fast so aus, als wäre der tag morgen ins wasser gefallen ;(
Sehr schade ! ;(


----------



## Estoniaclan (17. September 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab gerade mein Auto beladen und wollte nur noch mal schnell nach dem Wetter schauen :-( numehr muß ich mich Kostka anschließen, Nieselregen bei gefühlten 3 bis 4 Grad sind nicht mein Ding und der Brechsand wird zur Schmierseife. Schlage daher vor kommenden Samstag nach Belgien in die Filty Trails zu fahren, sind deutlich weniger km und man ist in einer Stunde da. Hab dann auch meinen Van wieder.
> 
> Ach ja, ich bin der Friedhelm!



Das hört sich sehr gut an! Hoffe das Wetter spielt dann mit. Melde mich dann schon mal an!


----------



## timebreaker (17. September 2011)

Hi Matthias....
wenn am Mittwoch das Wetter gut ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei (habe Urlaub 

Gruß Lothar


----------



## Kostka (17. September 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hi Matthias....
> wenn am Mittwoch das Wetter gut ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei (habe Urlaub
> 
> Gruß Lothar


  Das hört sich gut an. Hoffendlich wird das Wetter besser.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Olli.P. (17. September 2011)

So,komm gerade Heim,war allein unterwegs.Habe 73 km auf der Uhr gehabt.War HH-Blaue Lagune-Venlo-Tegelen-WS und wieder über SH zurück.
Wetter hat gepasst und jetzt mach ich mir ein schönes erfrischendes Weizenbier auf.
In diesem Sinne: Prost 

MfG

Olli


----------



## timebreaker (18. September 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> So,komm gerade Heim,war allein unterwegs.Habe 73 km auf der Uhr gehabt.War HH-Blaue Lagune-Venlo-Tegelen-WS und wieder über SH zurück.
> Wetter hat gepasst und jetzt mach ich mir ein schönes erfrischendes Weizenbier auf.
> In diesem Sinne: Prost
> 
> ...


 
Na... ich hoffe, das Weizen hat geschmeckt  hast ja ein paar nette KM abgerissen  Was ist denn mit Dir am Mittwoch... bist Du auch dabei?

Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Olli.P. (18. September 2011)

> Was ist denn mit Dir am Mittwoch... bist Du auch dabei?



Nein, ich kann Mittwochs leider nicht-bin Donnerstag unterwegs.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kostka (18. September 2011)

Hallo Olli,

das Bier ast Du Dir redich verdient. Ich wäre gerne mtgefahren, das hrt sch nach einer schönen Tour an. Apropos schöne Tour. Nächsten Samstag wollte ich in der Eifel radeln und hoffe, dass einige Zeit und Lust haben eine schöne Herbsttour mitzufahren.

@Lothar: Sollen wir uns am Mittwoch gegen 17:00Uhr in Grefrath am Flugplatz treffen?
LG

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (18. September 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> 
> das Bier ast Du Dir redich verdient. Ich wäre gerne mtgefahren, das hrt sch nach einer schönen Tour an. Apropos schöne Tour. Nächsten Samstag wollte ich in der Eifel radeln und hoffe, dass einige Zeit und Lust haben eine schöne Herbsttour mitzufahren.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Matthias, gerne. hast Du eine Straße für das Navi? 
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. September 2011)

Nö Friedhelm, der Brechsand war gar kein Problem. 

Hat vielleicht auch an den Contis (Baron und Rubber Queen ) gelegen 

Die Erd/ Stein/ Wurzel Sektionen und die North Shores waren schon eher schmierig.

Jeder aus dem Team hat mindestens einmal mit Schmackes im Sudel gesessen.

War jedenfalls ne geile Nummer, jede Menge Fahrwerke, Fahrerarme und Spassorgane ans Limit gebracht.

Kaum zu glauben, dass Raufliften und Runterrollen so anstrengend sein kann.

Für alle Daheimgebliebenen noch ein fröhliches Ätsch Bätsch, wir hatten unseren Spass.


----------



## JulianK (18. September 2011)

Und was für einen Spaß! 
War echt schlammig aber vorallem GEIL! 
Gerne wieder

mfg. Julian


----------



## Mätz__ (19. September 2011)

Mein Körper hat auf jedenfall ziemlich gelitten... hab heute mal eher Feierabend gemacht,,,
meine Fahrwerksverstellung hat ebenfalls gelitten und tuts nich mehr.. ich konnte das BIke nicht mehr reinigen.. auch die kleine Dusche bei Julian hat nichts mehr geholfen... total versaut, überall son ganz komischer sand schmier film drauf.
Nicht nur das die Verstellung im Arsch ist.. auch die Schaltung hinten hängt...
denke das da überall schmodder zwischen ist...
werde mich jetzt mal ran machen und alles so gut es geht auseinander bauen und reinigen!
gnaaa....

Aber der Spass war es Wert! Fahrtechnik mal um 50% oder mehr verbessert 

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr! Dann muss da auf jedenfall mal ein WOchenende mit am besten 2 Übernachtungen drin sitzen... die ganze Fahrerei hin und zurück und dann noch zich mal den Berg runter ist selbst für mein alter schon sehr grenzwertig!

@Carsten... sag bescheid wann ich dich irgendwo sehen kann oder du kommst vorbei oder ich bei dir oder so... hab noch deine Schoner und den Erbenseintopf offen!

reingehauen!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. September 2011)

Mach ma keine Hektik, Bike muss erst am Samstag fertig sein.

Die Protektoren kannst du erst mal behalten, brauchst du ja wieder für die Filthys.


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. September 2011)

Ihr 3 seit ja wieder gut nach hause gekommen lese ich gerade,war eine kurze aber nette begegnung wenn ich zeit habe werde ich mich auf jeden fall mal einklinken.....
Gr Dutchmanny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (20. September 2011)

Wollt ihr nächstes Wochenende auch noch nach 
Belgien? 
Wenn ja, hätte. ich schon Bock! ^^

mfg, Julian


----------



## xRalfx (20. September 2011)

Hi ihr lieben,

in ca. zwei bis drei Wochen kann ich mich wieder auf das Rad setzen, auch wenn ich einen Unfall hatte habe ich nicht geschlafen......eher im Gegenteil.
Am Anfang werde ich mit dem MTB nur Strassentouren fahren, wer seine Ausdauer mit steigern möchte kann gerne mitfahren. Am Wochenende fahren wir relativ flache Strecken aber 200 km+ oder in die Eifel ca. 2000 hm/ ca.100km+
 später wird die Leistung selbstverständlich gesteigert. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. September 2011)

Hy Manny, bist selbstverständlich willkommen.

Lose Planung für Samstag,den 24.09:

Filthy Trails in Belgien.

Michael? Julian? Alex? Oliver? Friedhelm? Manny? Carsten!

Nebenwirkung von exzessivem BikePark Besuch:

( ausser verkeimtem Bike) bin heute zweimal beim Aufsteigen am Sattel hängen geblieben, der war ungewohnt hoch


----------



## Estoniaclan (20. September 2011)

Ich bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei!! 
Wetter soll Bombe werden!


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Hy Manny, bist selbstverständlich willkommen.
> 
> Lose Planung für Samstag,den 24.09:
> 
> ...




Würde gerne, aber möchte nicht 9 Wochen vor meiner Prüfung einen Gedaechniss Verlust riskieren

Da bleibt mir nur, Euch viel Spass zu wünschen !

Event. Fahre ich hier eine Runde.


----------



## Mätz__ (20. September 2011)

Wie schon kurz angedeutet... fahre am we zu nem Kumpel nach Bielefeld.
Bin also raus! Falls du deine Sachen also vor nächster Woche wieder haben willst, melden!

Man man man! Ganz schön krasse Nachwirkungen son BIketag, Tag ohne richtige Reinigung!
Habe gestern ca 4h und heute nochmal 2,5h richtige Arbeit am Bike verrichtet!
Aber: Die Schaltung flutsch besser als am ersten Tag, ist besser eingestellt als vorher und die Geometrieverstellung funzt auch wieder!
Ausserdem eine vom aussehen her NEUE Kette   (halbe Stunde Arbeit)

Also euch am Wochenende schonmal sehr viel Spass!
Carsten meld dich! Am besten SMS falls noch diese WOche, bin morgen erst spät zurück und Do vllt mit meiner Freundin auf Tour,,,... (könnte bei dir rumkommen)

Bis die Tage! Ich freu mich aufs nächste mal!
Ist ein bischen wie Drogen... denke seit Sonntag an nichts anderes mehr als den Berg runterballern nur um endlich wieder so viel Adrenalin in den Körper zu bekommen 

Passt auf euch auf bei den Filthys!


----------



## Dutchmanny (21. September 2011)

Ich weiss freitag erst ob ich samstag arbeiten mus!!


----------



## JulianK (21. September 2011)

Kann das auch noch nicht so wirklich sagen, ob ich Samstag mit kann.
Muss gucken ob was zu tun ist oder nicht.
Wäre denn noch Irgendwo ein Sitzplatz und ein Fahrradplatz frei? 

@Mätz 

Also hab auch noch so ein paar Stunden am Rad gehangen. 
Hab mir das Schaltauge krumm gehauen und ich weiß echt nicht wann das passiert ist! 
@ Carsten 

Also der Grip von meinen Rubber Queen war jetzt nicht soo besonders. 
Vorallem am Nachmittag ging es ja mal gar nicht mehr. 
Hatte etwas von so einem Downhill: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16487


mfg. Julian


----------



## Kostka (22. September 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi ihr lieben,
> 
> in ca. zwei bis drei Wochen kann ich mich wieder auf das Rad setzen, auch wenn ich einen Unfall hatte habe ich nicht geschlafen......eher im Gegenteil.
> Am Anfang werde ich mit dem MTB nur Strassentouren fahren, wer seine Ausdauer mit steigern möchte kann gerne mitfahren. Am Wochenende fahren wir relativ flache Strecken aber 200 km+ oder in die Eifel ca. 2000 hm/ ca.100km+
> ...


 

Hallo Ralf,

schön dass Du wieder dabei bist! Hoffendlich kannst Du bald wieder mit uns die Berge unsicher machen

LG

Matthias


----------



## Estoniaclan (22. September 2011)

Gibts schon etwas genaueres bzgl. Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (23. September 2011)

Ich bin dabei.....kan aber erst um 12 von Herongen los fahren.
Einen platz habe ich noch frei für bike und fahrer.
Groetjes Manny


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. September 2011)

Bin leider raus für morgen,muss Feuerwehr spielen  :kotz:

Wünsche euch viel Spass, hoppst nen bisschen für mich mit.


----------



## Estoniaclan (23. September 2011)

Wer fährt denn noch alles? 

@ Manny: 

Du fährst nicht zufällig durch Kaldenkirchen/Leuth oder evtl. sogar Breyell? 

gruß
kosta


----------



## Dutchmanny (23. September 2011)

Jo.....könnte ich machen!
GR Manny


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. September 2011)

Morgen?? Jemand dabei?? Dachte an WS gegen 12:00 Uhr..


----------



## Estoniaclan (24. September 2011)

Je nachdem wie ich mich morgen fühle, wäre ich sehr gern dabei. 
Belgien war der absolute Hammer, wenn man vom berg hoch schieben absieht.
Noch mal vielen Dank Manny fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## Olli.P. (24. September 2011)

> Morgen?? Jemand dabei?? Dachte an WS gegen 12:00 Uhr.



Heute 8 Täler Tour in der Eifel gefahren, 58km bei 1500 HM, brauch Morgen ne Pause.

MfG

Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (25. September 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen?? Jemand dabei?? Dachte an WS gegen 12:00 Uhr..



Gute idee! müsste funktionieren. ich weiss nicht genau wie lange ich jetzt brauch! sonst tel.


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. September 2011)

Alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (25. September 2011)

Tag zusammen, hab mich mal kurz durch die letzten Posts gelesen. Komme aus Mönchengladbach. Ich merke ihr seid viel in Bikeparks unterwegs  Gibts auch paar Leute die hier in der Umgebung öfter mal fahren ? Bin mit nem Hardtail unterwegs, Bikepark etc ist da nicht so gut  Bin sonst hinten Richtung Süchtelner Höhen oder Holländische Grenze Unterwegs.

Greets


----------



## Estoniaclan (25. September 2011)

ich bin raus für heute. Grad erst aufgestanden und denke nicht, dass ich auch  nur bis zum WS radeln könnte...


----------



## Olli.P. (25. September 2011)

> Tag zusammen, hab mich mal kurz durch die letzten Posts gelesen. Komme  aus Mönchengladbach. Ich merke ihr seid viel in Bikeparks unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi QBE,
wir fahren meistens Mittwochs oder Donnerstags und am WE, nicht nur in Bikeparks etc. (zumindest meine Wenigkeit ).
Einfach mal hier ins Forum schauen und sehen obs Terminlich hinhaut bei dir.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kostka (25. September 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Heute 8 Täler Tour in der Eifel gefahren, 58km bei 1500 HM, brauch Morgen ne Pause.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Hallo Olli,

es war eine super Tour gestern. Habe tolle eindrücke gesammelt und abends platt ins bett gefallen. Am Donnerstag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wann und wo können wir noch besprechen. 

LG

Matthias


----------



## Exoforce (25. September 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Heute 8 Täler Tour in der Eifel gefahren, 58km bei 1500 HM, brauch Morgen ne Pause.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Hi Olli.P,

hast Du die Strecke als GPS?? Würde mich freuen 

Gruß, Exo.


----------



## Olli.P. (26. September 2011)

> Hi Olli.P,
> 
> hast Du die Strecke als GPS?? Würde mich freuen
> 
> ...


Ja kann ich dir schicken.

Guckst du hier:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ymvhfhyyibnlmohu

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (26. September 2011)

Gibt es eine beschreibung aller abkürzungen die hier benutzt werden?............wenn ja, wo finde ich die?
Groetjes Manny


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. September 2011)

Hallo Herr Nachbar..

Also: WS  -  Weisser Stein

        DH  - Dahlheimer Mühle 

        HB  -  Hinsbeck

        SH  - Süchtelner Höhen 

Sonst noch???


----------



## Dutchmanny (26. September 2011)

Danke, das ist alles was ich wollte!!!


----------



## JulianK (26. September 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich wieder mega Bock auf Winterberg  !!!!


----------



## freakadelle88 (27. September 2011)

JulianK schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich wieder mega Bock auf Winterberg  !!!!



Ich bin dabei, hatte mir sowieso überlegt mal für 2 Tage dahinzufahren bevor die Saison wieder vorbei ist.
Freiwillige vor


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. September 2011)

Wer nachner Reverb sucht is derzeit am günstigsten hier ---->
http://www.veloxtra.de/

Ich hab dann mal zugeschlagen


----------



## JulianK (27. September 2011)

Ein Tag würde mir eigentlich auch schon reichen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (27. September 2011)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, hatte mir sowieso überlegt mal für 2 Tage dahinzufahren bevor die Saison wieder vorbei ist.
> Freiwillige vor



Da bietet sich das http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/regionen/nrw/erlebnis/events/nrw_tag_bonn.shtml evtl. an.

Man könnte Samstag morgens hin und Sonntag wieder zurück mit dem Zug. 
Wäre halt schon nächstes Wochenende. Was ja nicht mal so schlecht ist, weil das Wetter im Moment einfach der Knüller ist. 

Würde für die fahrt für 5 Personen 35 exkl. Fahrräder machen. Dann noch auf dem Campingplatz direkt in der Nähe vom Bikepark Zelt aufschlagen und das Wochenende kann nur gut werden!  

Ich wäre jeden Falls dabei (ausnahme wäre Regen  ). Auch nur für einen Tag.


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. September 2011)

Heute???


----------



## freakadelle88 (28. September 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Da bietet sich das http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/regionen/nrw/erlebnis/events/nrw_tag_bonn.shtml evtl. an.
> 
> Man könnte Samstag morgens hin und Sonntag wieder zurück mit dem Zug.
> Wäre halt schon nächstes Wochenende. Was ja nicht mal so schlecht ist, weil das Wetter im Moment einfach der Knüller ist.
> ...



Perfekt, bin dabei. Für Samstag und Sonnntag sind jeweils 22° angesagt und 1% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.

Schwebt dir ein bestimmter Campingplatz vor und wie sieht es mit Zelten aus??


Jean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (28. September 2011)

Moin, moin,

wie siehts denn am Sonntag oder Montag mit einer "gemütlich-technischen" Ahr-Tour aus?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## timebreaker (28. September 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> wie siehts denn am Sonntag oder Montag mit einer "gemütlich-technischen" Ahr-Tour aus?
> 
> ...


wenn es nicht zu heftig ist... warum nicht


----------



## timebreaker (28. September 2011)

geht denn heute was ab? 
Gruß Lothar


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. September 2011)

Montag wuerde ich mitfahren.

Heute SH. Werde gegen17:00 Uhr starten.


----------



## JulianK (28. September 2011)

Hätte zwar unglaublich viel Bock auf ein ganzes Wochenende Winterberg, aber da ich Samstag nicht kann, werde ich nicht mitfahren.


Würde aber auch gerne mal mit zur Ahr fahren, sofern mich jemand mitnehmen könnte. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. September 2011)

Ihr Säcke!

Na fahrt mal schön an die Ahr, ich geh in der Zeit einfach in Bayern arbeiten.

Allerdings fahr ich dann danach im Steigerwald, mal sehen was da geht.

Viel Spass an der Ahr.


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ihr Säcke!
> 
> Na fahrt mal schön an die Ahr, ich geh in der Zeit einfach in Bayern arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Da fehlt uns nun der Guide.....

Alternativ Brunsum.......


----------



## mountain 31 (28. September 2011)

Gibt's nix aufm GPS?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.260333,6.393914


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. September 2011)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Perfekt, bin dabei. Für Samstag und Sonnntag sind jeweils 22° angesagt und 1% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
> 
> Schwebt dir ein bestimmter Campingplatz vor und wie sieht es mit Zelten aus??
> 
> ...



Samstag sieht für mich doch etwas schwierig aus. Sonntag wäre mir lieber. Werde das Ticket aber wohl schon am Samstag kaufen, da ich es sowieso brauche. 

Wäre hätte denn noch lust auf Winterberg
Kommt man mit dem Zug auch zur Ahr? Was gibts denn da so schönes zu fahren? Technisches Zeug gefällt mir immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (28. September 2011)

Auf technisches Gelände hätte ich im Moment auch ein wenig mehr Lust, als "sinnlos" den Berg runter zu ballern. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Lübke27 (29. September 2011)

Ich hätte da etwas, von dem es auch einen GPS-Track gibt.
Ist wohl kein "Spaziergang", da sollten wir den kompletten Tag einplanen mit Pausen und evtl. ein paar Fotosessions.

http://mtb-heinsberg.blogspot.com/2011/09/mal-etwas-anderes.html

Alternativ müsste Carsten mal ein paar Tracks rausrücken.


----------



## mountain 31 (29. September 2011)

Glückwunsch Herr Lübke! 2300 hm!! Geht's noch??? Kann jemand (wachtendonker) den Track kürzen und glätten?


----------



## Lübke27 (29. September 2011)

Wer runter will, muss auch hoch - zur Not schieben wir halt!

Wat willste denn da glätten? Berge sind Berge, oder? Feigling.


----------



## mountain 31 (29. September 2011)

Wann bist du denn das letzte mal 2300hm gefahren? Sorry, geschoben!


----------



## Lübke27 (29. September 2011)

Ich glaub noch nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (29. September 2011)

Hallo ihr Bergschieber......

Ich koennte einen Track basteln......


----------



## mountain 31 (29. September 2011)

Mach ett Otze! (wachtendonker) ich hab mir den Track noch nicht angeguckt aber auf mapsource sieht man evtl. Schleifen die man herausnehmen kann! Der Michael kann das! Welcher Tag des WE?


----------



## timebreaker (29. September 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Wer runter will, muss auch hoch - zur Not schieben wir halt!
> 
> Wat willste denn da glätten? Berge sind Berge, oder? Feigling.




hihi.... wenn ich mitkomme, nehme ich ein Seil mit und mache es bei Sebastian fest  
Aber ganz ehrlich....reichen die Sonnenstunden für diese Tour oder ist es etwas für das Frühjahr/Sommer?
An sonsten geht es an der Ahr ganz gut rauf, nur haben wir ja kein Zeitrennen und wenn man es langsam angeht, ist es gut machbar. Nur sollte man genug zu trinken dabei haben. Und Lübke hat ja eh das schwerste Rad . 
Gruß Lothar.
PS: 2000 HM habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht, aber wenn es mit genug Pausen und nicht mit 30KM/H nach oben gehen muss.... 
zur Not kann man bestimmt auch abkürzen, oder?


----------



## Lübke27 (29. September 2011)

Hä? Wo habt Ihr denn den Track her? Ich hab den noch nicht, hab den aber mal von Markus angefordert, oder stehe ich aufm Schlauch?

Also entweder Sonntag oder Montag. Samstag kann ich auf keinen Fall. Ich hätte ein Platz (Bike+Fahrer) im Auto frei. Da wir ja ein paar KM Anfahrt haben, schlage ich mal Start der Tour vor Ort so gegen 9.30 Uhr vor. ODER?


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. September 2011)

Wenn keiner was dagegen hat, wäre ich dabei. Dann ist Sebastian nicht so allein mit seinem schweren Rad ; )

Ich wäre für Sonntag, damit man sich noch einen Tag bevor die Arbeit los geht ausruhen kann.


----------



## timebreaker (29. September 2011)

Hier ist auch noch ne tour 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.79217.html


----------



## mountain 31 (29. September 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hier ist auch noch ne tour
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.79217.html



Gefällt mir! ich bin für montag!


----------



## mountain 31 (29. September 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> hihi.... wenn ich mitkomme, nehme ich ein Seil mit und mache es bei Sebastian fest
> Aber ganz ehrlich....reichen die *Sonnenstunden* für diese Tour oder ist es etwas für das Frühjahr/*Sommer*?
> An sonsten geht es an der Ahr ganz gut rauf, nur haben wir ja kein Zeitrennen und wenn man es langsam angeht, ist es gut machbar. Nur sollte man genug zu trinken dabei haben. Und Lübke hat ja eh das schwerste Rad .
> Gruß Lothar.
> ...



keine Ahnung wo du denn Sommer verbracht hast aber das nächste Wochenende wird meinen Sommer um Längen schlagen!


----------



## timebreaker (29. September 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wo du denn Sommer verbracht hast aber das nächste Wochenende wird meinen Sommer um Längen schlagen!




Nun so gesehen sind die letzten Tage besser als der ganze Sommer....
Dacht nur, das es sehr früh dunkel wird... aber es geht noch... bis 19:30 Uhr kann man noch gut fahren...wenn es nicht bewölkt ist.

Auf der "GPS - Seite" stehen noch viele andere schöne Touren! Kann man mal einen Blick rein werfen...


----------



## Lübke27 (29. September 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hier ist auch noch ne tour
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.79217.html



Die (das Höhenprofil) sieht aber langweilig aus, oder? Gut, ich habe den Hang mich, bzw. meine Kondition maßlos zu überschätzen, bin aber durchaus bereit mich zu quälen wenn mich auf der "anderen" Seite eine geile Abfahrt erwartet.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja von Carsten noch nen Tipp.

Also wenn ich mal zusammenfasse sind wir zumindest mit 5 Interessenten

Estonianclan
timebreaker
mountain31
wachtendonker
Lübke27
(Julian?)

Termin? Ich wäre auch für Sonntag wegen des Tages Erholung, kann aber auch Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (29. September 2011)

> Termin? Ich wäre auch für Sonntag wegen des Tages Erholung, kann aber auch Montag.


Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich euch noch anschliessen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. September 2011)

Ich würde mich gerne anschliessen kann aber leider nur Montag und hätte dann noch platz für 1 bike und 1 mitfahrer.
Groetjes Manny


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. September 2011)

Ich würde mich auch gerne anschliessen, Sonntag wäre schon besser wegen Erholung,kan aber auch Montag.
Hätte dan auch noch platz für 1 bike und fahrer.
Groetjes Manny


----------



## JulianK (29. September 2011)

Möchte auch mit, würde dann auch einen der freien Plätze belegen.

Wie das Höhenprofil aussieht ist mir eigentlich egal, bergauf müssen wir ja keinen Marathon gewinnen. 

mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. September 2011)

Ich kann nur Montag.
 Falls ich die 600 Kilo Split und die 14 LfM Randsteine ueberlebe. Moechte die mehrheit Sonntag fahren habe ich halt einen Tag zum entspannen,bevor ich den Rest der Woche frei habe...

Wer nimmt noch ein Navi mit? 

Welche Runde??


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. September 2011)

könnte mein Navi mitnehmen. Kann aber nur Sonntag. Muss Montag zur Uni..  Wenns Montag wird fahr ich Sonntag halt nach Winterberg oder Willingen... 

Wie schauts denn mit der Anfahrt aus? Gibts schon einen Startpunkt dann würd ich mich mal über Zugverbindungen schlau machen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. September 2011)

Michael, hast ne PN


----------



## Lübke27 (29. September 2011)

Estonianclan:  nur Sonntag
timebreaker: Sonntag / Montag
mountain31: Sonntag / Montag?
wachtendonker: nur Montag
Lübke27: Sonntag / Montag
Julian: Sonntag / Montag
Dutchmanny: Sonntag / Montag
Olli: Sonntag / Montag

Tja... Was nun? Unentschieden... Was ist mit Dir Marco, kannst Du nur Montag?

@Kosta: Ich denke Du bräuchtest nicht mit dem Zug zu fahren, wir brauchen ja im Prinzip 4 Autos, Manny, ich, Wachtendonker, Lothar? Schaun wir mal.

Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsche Angaben gemacht habe.


----------



## mountain 31 (29. September 2011)

Ich lieber Montag! Hab ein Auto mit nem freien Platz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (29. September 2011)

Tag ist mir egal. Kann an beiden. 

Hat jemand Bremsklötze für die Avid Elixir R auf Reserve? 
Weiß nicht ob ich mit meinen Belägen noch eine so Höhenmeter fressende Tour fahren kann und mein Shop ist im Urlaub. 

mfg. Julian


----------



## freakadelle88 (29. September 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei falls es noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit gibt, mir wär Montag lieber um Sonntag nach Willingen/Winterberg zu fahren.

@all: Wenns nach Winterberg/Willingen geht würde ich sagen das wir so spätestens um 11:00 da sein sollten.


----------



## Lübke27 (30. September 2011)

Dann halte ich jetzt mal den Montag für die Ahr fest.

Den Track von Markus hab ich nun auch. Michael, schick mir mal ne Mail-Adresse per PN wo ich Sie dir hinschicken kann.


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. September 2011)

Had fieleicht jemand einen tip wo ich auf der schnele noch einen Trinkrucksack kaufen kan für die tour?!
Groetjes Manny


----------



## Estoniaclan (30. September 2011)

wer fährt denn jetzt am Sonntag nach Winterberg oder Willingen? 
Für mich wärs halt entweder oder, wenn die Ahr Tour am Sonntag wäre. 
Aber gegen Winterberg hab ich natürlich auch nichts.


----------



## Lübke27 (30. September 2011)

@Manny: Keine Ahnung - Vielleicht Georgs Fahrradladen in Mönchengladbach? Einfach mal anrufen.
@Kosta: Ich glaube Jean wollte fahren - doof das die in Holland nicht den Tag der Deutschen Einheit feiern... könnte man den eigentlich mal vorschlagen.

@Ahrfahrer: Lasst uns mal ne Liste machen wer fährt bzw. fahren kann.

Lübke: Fahrer mit Auto und Platz für eine Person inkl. Rad
Mountain31: Fahrer mit Auto und Platz für eine Person inkl. Rad
timebreaker:
wachtendonker:
Julian: U18 - keinen Führerschein
Dutchmanny: 
Olli:
Jean: Kein Auto?

Bitte Liste kopieren und eintragen. Macht ja keinen Sinn dass alle einzeln fahren. Ich könnte zum Beispiel Mountain mitnehmen.
Straelen (Manny) und Wachtendonk liegen auch nicht weit auseinander, Und Lothar aus MG könnte in Anrath vorbei. Und dann müsste es noch bei Olli (weiß nicht mehr woher) und Jean in Viersen klappen, dann wären wir nur mit 4 Autos unterwegs... Vorausgesetzt KFZ mit genug Platz ist vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (30. September 2011)

> Lübke: Fahrer mit Auto und Platz für eine Person inkl. Rad
> Mountain31: Fahrer mit Auto und Platz für eine Person inkl. Rad
> timebreaker:
> wachtendonker:
> ...



MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. September 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> @Manny: Keine Ahnung - Vielleicht Georgs Fahrradladen in Mönchengladbach? Einfach mal anrufen.
> @Kosta: Ich glaube Jean wollte fahren - doof das die in Holland nicht den Tag der Deutschen Einheit feiern... könnte man den eigentlich mal vorschlagen.
> 
> @Ahrfahrer: Lasst uns mal ne Liste machen wer fährt bzw. fahren kann.
> ...


 
Ich könte dan Wachtendonker abholen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. September 2011)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich könte dan Wachtendonker abholen!




Ich könnte besser Dich abholen, habe Diesel und Heckträger .

Fahre doch nach Geldern, dort ist der Hendrix oder Fahradprofi, die sollten Trinkrucksaeke haben.


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. September 2011)

Mir egal so wie du mochtes........... habe auch diesel mit panoramascheibe und Heckträger


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. September 2011)

Für Montag




Klick for Big

Falls das gefällt.

Ach ja, ich übernehme keine Garantie.............gg und der *Berg 31* muß auch noch navigieren!!


----------



## freakadelle88 (30. September 2011)

> Lübke: Fahrer mit Auto und Platz für eine Person inkl. Rad
> Mountain31: Fahrer mit Auto und Platz für eine Person inkl. Rad
> timebreaker:
> wachtendonker:
> ...


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. September 2011)

Lübke: Fahrer mit Auto und Platz für eine Person inkl. Rad

Mountain31: Fahrer mit Auto und Platz für eine Person inkl. Rad

timebreaker:

wachtendonker +Dutchmanny- Fahrgemeinschaft

Julian: U18 - keinen Führerschein

Olli aus Grefrath: hätte ein Auto aber leider nur für ein Rad (zerlegt im Heck
Jean: Auto hab ich keins deswegen würde ich mich über eine Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen.


----------



## JulianK (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wer kann mich denn mitnehmen?

mfg. Julian


----------



## mountain 31 (1. Oktober 2011)

Wo wohnst du Julian?


----------



## freakadelle88 (1. Oktober 2011)

JulianK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer kann mich denn mitnehmen?
> 
> mfg. Julian



...und mich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (1. Oktober 2011)

Nabend.

Also wir sind noch 3 potenzielle Fahrer. Mountain31, timebreaker und ich.
Da Lothar in Gladbach wohnt, wäre für Ihn die nächste Anlaufstelle Julian (Willich)
Dann könnte ich den Franzman(Freakadelle in Viersen) abholen. Somit fährt Marco (mountain) alleine. Oder fährt mit Olli bzw umgekehrt. Bleibt aber die Frage ob Lothar (timerbreaker) Platz für 2 hat...

Ich bin morgen den ganzen Tag in Holland an der See und somit nicht online. Wie gesagt, ich habe einen Platz frei und kann eine Person samt Rad mitnehmen. Derjenige scheibt mir dann bitte per Mail seine Adresse.

Wann starten wir denn? Bzw. WO und WANN treffen wir uns. Ich denke wir sollten uns vor Ort treffen. Auf die Minute wird dann natürlich schwer, ich denke wir sollten ein Zeitfenster von ca 15 Minuten einrichten. Fürs Navi wäre ne Adresse gut. Zeit 9.15-9.30 Uhr. oder 9.30-9.45 Uhr?

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

laut Carsten sollen wir in Rech parken.

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=N50+30...+44.27",++7°+2'+21.65"&gl=de&t=h&z=17&vpsrc=6

Dort geht der Track direkt vorbei.....

Einkehr:

http://www.steinerberg-haus.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=64


----------



## freakadelle88 (1. Oktober 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Also wir sind noch 3 potenzielle Fahrer. Mountain31, timebreaker und ich.
> Da Lothar in Gladbach wohnt, wäre für Ihn die nächste Anlaufstelle Julian (Willich)
> ...



Hi, wäre nett wenn du mich abholen könntest
Wann wärst du denn dann da und denkt du Protektoren wären angebracht oder machen wir dafür zu viele HM??

Gruß Jean


----------



## JulianK (1. Oktober 2011)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du Julian?




Ich wohne in Anrath, könnte aber auch der Person die mich mitnimmt, entgegen kommen.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Lübke27 (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin. Da lothar sich noch nicht gemeldet hat, sollte haben wohl marco und ich einen beifahrer. Mir ist es im endeffekt egal wen ich mitnehme, aber bei jean hätte ich den kleineren umweg.


----------



## timebreaker (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen. Denke, das ich raus bin, habe mir eine erkältung eingefangen und glaube nicht, das es klug wäre damit zu fahren... leider...:-( 
Ich wünsche allen, die fahren viel Spaß und beneide euch ein wenig....
Ich hoffe aber, das wir dieses Jahr nochmal so ne tour zusammen fahren.
LG Lothar


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. Oktober 2011)

Irgendjemand Lust auf WS? Wollte mit freakadelle88 dort ne Runde drehen, weil aus Winterberg nichts geworden ist. Keine Mieträder mehr vorhanden. Selbst in Willingen war alles weg. 
Das lässt auf einen sehr vollen Bikepark schließen. 
Nächstes mal in der Woche...


----------



## mountain 31 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich nehme den Julian mit! Anrath ist ja bei mir die Ecke rum. Julian, schick mir bitte deine Anschrift. Ich bin dann gegen acht Uhr da!


----------



## Olli.P. (2. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann werde ich wohl alleine anreisen.
Bräuchte dann noch eine Uhrzeit.
Wie lange dauert wohl die Anreise?

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Oktober 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut Carsten sollen wir in Rech parken.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Laut Laut google von WD aus 1,5 h. Dachte an 9:33 Uhr (+0.15)treffen vor Ort.
@mountain: check nochmal den Treffpunkt..
@dutch:brauche noch ein Ziel, wo ich Dich um 0.10 vor 8 Uhr abholen komme.


----------



## Olli.P. (2. Oktober 2011)

> Laut Laut google von WD aus 1,5 h. Dachte an 9:33 Uhr (+0.15)treffen vor Ort.



Ok, werde dann um 8 Uhr hier starten.

MfG

Olli


----------



## xRalfx (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi.....,
habe heute wieder mit Radfahren angefangen, 140 km ohne Probleme mit der Schulter.....das Bedeutet in der Woche bin ich wieder dabei.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.K (2. Oktober 2011)

Soooooo,
habe heute auch mal wieder angefangen.
26 Km.
*Kondition bei unter Null*, und Stützräder habe ich auch montiert.
Wie sieht es mit der Mittwochsrunde aus?


----------



## xRalfx (3. Oktober 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Soooooo,
> habe heute auch mal wieder angefangen.
> 26 Km.
> *Kondition bei unter Null*, und Stützräder habe ich auch montiert.
> Wie sieht es mit der Mittwochsrunde aus?



Mittwoch ist ok.......treffen HB/JH......Uhrzeit????


----------



## timebreaker (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ralf, schön, das es Dir wieder besser geht. Mich hat es leider etwas erkälungsmäßig erwischt, aber es wird wieder. Wäre gerne heute mitgefahren, aber so... :-( 
Mittwoch werde ich nicht können, aber wenn das Wetter durchhält, werde ich am Donnerstag auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen.
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (3. Oktober 2011)

Abend, 

das war heute mal eine sehr schöne Tour!
Auch wenn es zu ein paar nicht gewollten Stopps kam , hatten wir doch wohl alle unseren Spaß.
Gerne wieder 


mfg, Julian


----------



## Olli.P. (3. Oktober 2011)

> das war heute mal eine sehr schöne Tour!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, gerne wieder.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. Oktober 2011)

Na, da schliesse ich mich auch an. war eine super runde.....danke für den schönen tag und das ihr mich so gut aufgenommen habt! Habe mich super wohl mit euch gefühlt 
De groete


----------



## Kostka (3. Oktober 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf, schön, das es Dir wieder besser geht. Mich hat es leider etwas erkälungsmäßig erwischt, aber es wird wieder. Wäre gerne heute mitgefahren, aber so... :-(
> Mittwoch werde ich nicht können, aber wenn das Wetter durchhält, werde ich am Donnerstag auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen.
> Gruß, Lothar


 

Hallo Lothar,

am Donnerstag wäre ich dabei.

@ Olli, Jürgen: Wie siehts mit Euch aus seit Ihr Du auch dabei?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Olli.K (3. Oktober 2011)

Zu Mittwoch:
Je nach dem,
wenn MIchael mitkommt, dan ca. 18:42Uhr.
Ansonsten 18:00 Uhr PP JH.

Aber schön langsam, meine Kondition ist im A...


----------



## timebreaker (3. Oktober 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Zu Mittwoch:
> Je nach dem,
> wenn MIchael mitkommt, dan ca. 18:42Uhr.
> Ansonsten 18:00 Uhr PP JH.
> ...


 

was kommt mir das bekannt vor


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

coole Runde, nette Leute, bestes Wetter !





Ps.:Super Schlauchwechselkursus....
     Nächstes mal das Bergeseil nicht vergessen......gg

Ps.s.: Durch die Abkürzung haben wir dieses AUSGELASSEN:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=related"]Teufelsloch      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ggg


----------



## Lübke27 (4. Oktober 2011)

DAS ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?

Maaaaaaarrrrccccccooooooooo...... Grrrr....


----------



## Olli.P. (4. Oktober 2011)

Uiii


----------



## Estoniaclan (4. Oktober 2011)

gibt halt nen Grund noch mal hin zu fahren. Und dann kann ich vielleicht auch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (4. Oktober 2011)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Zu Mittwoch:
> Je nach dem,
> wenn MIchael mitkommt, dan ca. 18:42Uhr.
> Ansonsten 18:00 Uhr PP JH.
> ...




werde Morgen nochmal in das Forum schauen.......sonst 18:00 Uhr

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kostka (4. Oktober 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> werde Morgen nochmal in das Forum schauen.......sonst 18:00 Uhr
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Hallo Ralf,

schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist. Kannst Du morgen schon gegen 17:00 Uhr an der JH sein?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Gudyo (4. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend,
nach längerer Abwesenheit, teils unfreiwillig, steige ich mal wieder ein. Leider spielt mir meine Gesundheit dieses Jahr einen Streich nach dem Anderen und ich versuche morgen mal die beiden Müllberge zu umrunden (35 bei ca. 200hm). Treffpunkt wäre dann gegen 17.45 Uhr am Parkplatz Kaldenkirchenerstr. an der Auffahrt zu Müllberg Uno. @Michel: Wäre gern mitgefahren an die Ahr aber im Moment reicht mein Dampf max. für 30km in der Ebene.Daher fahr ich auch erstmal nicht die Mittwochsabend-Runde mit, mach euch nur den Schnitt kaputt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Oktober 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> nach längerer Abwesenheit, teils unfreiwillig, steige ich mal wieder ein. Leider spielt mir meine Gesundheit dieses Jahr einen Streich nach dem Anderen und ich versuche morgen mal die beiden Müllberge zu umrunden (35 bei ca. 200hm). Treffpunkt wäre dann gegen 17.45 Uhr am Parkplatz Kaldenkirchenerstr. an der Auffahrt zu Müllberg Uno. @Michel: Wäre gern mitgefahren an die Ahr aber im Moment reicht mein Dampf max. für 30km in der Ebene.Daher fahr ich auch erstmal nicht die Mittwochsabend-Runde mit, mach euch nur den Schnitt kaputt.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm,

die Schnittfahrer treffen sich doch schon um 17:00 Uhr.

Du bist ein gerne  gesehener Mitfahrer.


----------



## Olli.K (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Friedhelm,
mein Durchschnitt liegt momentan so bei 4-5 Km/H.
Deswegen die Stützräder 



Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> nach längerer Abwesenheit, teils unfreiwillig, steige ich mal wieder ein. Leider spielt mir meine Gesundheit dieses Jahr einen Streich nach dem Anderen und ich versuche morgen mal die beiden Müllberge zu umrunden (35 bei ca. 200hm). Treffpunkt wäre dann gegen 17.45 Uhr am Parkplatz Kaldenkirchenerstr. an der Auffahrt zu Müllberg Uno. @Michel: Wäre gern mitgefahren an die Ahr aber im Moment reicht mein Dampf max. für 30km in der Ebene.Daher fahr ich auch erstmal nicht die Mittwochsabend-Runde mit, mach euch nur den Schnitt kaputt.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## JulianK (4. Oktober 2011)

Och nöö,

das Teufelsloch wäre ja der Leckerbissen der gesamten Tour gewesen. 
Wäre wir mal doch gefahren.


----------



## mountain 31 (5. Oktober 2011)

LÃ¼bke27 schrieb:


> DAS ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> Maaaaaaarrrrccccccooooooooo...... Grrrr....



Lasst euch nicht verarschen, das war nicht annÃ¤hernd auf unserem Track, nichts dagegen das ihr mir beim nÃ¤chsten mal zeigt wie elegant ihr da runter kommt!îîîî


----------



## Gudyo (5. Oktober 2011)

@Michael: Nagut, dann werd ich beim nächsten mal zur JH Hins kommen. Heute schaff ich das  zeitlich nicht und ausserdem hab ich vergessen den Akku zu laden.  
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## xRalfx (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi...,
werde heute nicht fahren, vsl. erst am WE wieder.
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen!
Wenn ihr so spät fahrt, habt ihr ja bestimmt ne ordentliche Beleuchtung am Rad! Ich hab noch keine, brauche aber unbedingt da ich sonst nach der ARbeit komm noch aufs Rad kommen würde.

Gibts hier nen unbedingten Top Tip? Ausser natürlich selbstbau alla Michael 
Keine mega teuren Teile wie Tiny Sun oder sowas.
Hätte gerne was für den Lenker und für den Helm. Zusammen so um die 350eus.

Für Tips bin ich sehr dankbar! Auf der nächsten Tour gibts dann auch ne Waffel 

Noch was: Der Fahrradprofi in Geldern bietet einmal im Monat Fahrtechnikkurse an. Kennt ihr sonst noch welche hier in der GEgend?
Willingen / WInterberg und wo man die sonst so üblicherweise bekommt sind halt weit weg und an einem Tag ist das schon reichlich stressig zu machen und dann auch nur zu zweit. Geht erstmal um nen Einsteiger Kurs für meine Freundin. Für was anspruchsvolleres warte ich nochmal auf Infos von Carsten... der hatte da mal sowas angesprochen.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Oktober 2011)

Nimm datt hier passt Jut und isn netter Brandstifter
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii...lumen-led-headlamp-set-4-18650-included-29489
 Asöööhhh  kann sein das du es beim Zoll abholen muss

Mein Upgrade vom Bike wird langsam Heut gabs  das hier zum Pimpen 
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1417-1675/crank-brothers-pedale-klick-candy-3
Fehlt nur noch die Stütze und dann gibbet, funzt ..funzt net ...funzt..funzt net


----------



## xRalfx (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi.....,
habe ein Händler gefunden der sein Laden in Neuss hat und seine Preise sind TOP.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Led-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1eb35ea0

ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit diesem Händler gemacht......

Gruß Ralf

ps. die Waffel ist meine.......


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Oktober 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> ps. die Waffel ist meine.......


  Na wenn du meinst aber ich war erster


----------



## xRalfx (5. Oktober 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Na wenn du meinst aber ich war erster




ich teile gerne......nimmst du den Puderzucker


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. Oktober 2011)

Schön zu hören, dass ihr euren Spass hattet.

Michael, würde gerne mal den Track sehen 

Und was Teufelsloch angeht, muss man sich schon verfahren, um vom Steinerberg nach Rech nicht durch das Loch zu kucken. Duck und weg 

Allerdings hab ich den grössten Teil raufgeschoben und einiges runtergetragen. Mein Kumpel Ludger ist gefahren, bis auf  diesen einen Überschlag in die Brombeeren( er war schlau genug, zum Berg zu kugeln und nicht ins Tal.

Und was war dass mit dem Schlauchwechselkurs? Habt ihr das LOwPressureRiding übertrieben oder habt ihr zu schmale Felgen? Duck und ganz weg

Friedhelm, schön dass du wieder im Sattel bist!!

Geht die Woche noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (5. Oktober 2011)

Ne, mir ist das Fahrrad den Hang runter gefallen ----> Erster Platten, wo ich mir beim aufziehen wohl das Felgenband etwas weggeschoben habe.

2. Platten -----> Ursache unbekannt, hätte das Felgenband sein können oder der dicke Stock. 

Und das mit den guten RubberQueen, aber naja, Mäntel haben keinerlei Blessuren davon getragen.



mfg. Julian


----------



## Gudyo (6. Oktober 2011)

@Mätz: Die Chinafunzeln kann man empfehlen auch wen die Verarbeitung und die Lichtausbeute deutlich gegenüber einer Tesla abfallen. Für hier reichen die allemal und für ein Rücklicht ist auch noch Kohle da.
@Opapedro: Carbon macht die Anstiege auch nicht flacher!


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Oktober 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi...,
> werde heute nicht fahren, vsl. erst am WE wieder.
> Gruß ralf



Na da brauchte ich Dir ja gestern keins SMS mehr senden


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Oktober 2011)

Mätz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Wenn ihr so spät fahrt, habt ihr ja bestimmt ne ordentliche Beleuchtung am Rad! Ich hab noch keine, brauche aber unbedingt da ich sonst nach der ARbeit komm noch aufs Rad kommen würde.
> 
> Gibts hier nen unbedingten Top Tip? Ausser natürlich selbstbau alla Michael
> ...



Hallo,

diese auf den Kopf:

http://www.lupine.de/web/de/produkte/helmlampen/piko/3/

und den Chinaschrott auf den Lenker......(P7 Led sind leider schon veraltet gegenüber XM-L Leds und die Lumenangabe kommt auch nicht hin)
Oder:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...m_medium=edm&utm_campaign=20110930&r=90000227


----------



## julem (6. Oktober 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> 
> die Schnittfahrer treffen sich doch schon um 17:00 Uhr.
> 
> Du bist ein gerne  gesehener Mitfahrer.


Wo waren den gestern die Mittwochsfahrer??? Hab ausser 2 Holländer keinen gesehen!! Viel Spass am WE wird schön Schlamig im Wald.      Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Oktober 2011)

julem schrieb:


> Wo waren den gestern die Mittwochsfahrer??? Hab ausser 2 Holländer keinen gesehen!! Viel Spass am WE wird schön Schlamig im Wald.      Gruss Jürgen



Habe nur dein Auto gesehen.........


----------



## Kostka (6. Oktober 2011)

Aloha!

Das Wetter am Wochenende wird echt bescheiden. Einziger Lichtblick ist der Sonntag (nur leichter Regen). Sollte es unerwartet nicht regnen möchte ich am Sonntag eine kleine Runde drehen. Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich noch melden.


LG
Matthias

p.s: schon mal durchs Wohnzimmer gefahren?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93UzcOVdYPM"]Extreme Mexican Mountain Biking      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## xRalfx (7. Oktober 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Aloha!
> 
> Das Wetter am Wochenende wird echt bescheiden. Einziger Lichtblick ist der Sonntag (nur leichter Regen). Sollte es unerwartet nicht regnen möchte ich am Sonntag eine kleine Runde drehen. Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich noch melden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag vormittag soll noch ganz erträglich werden.

Hat jemand Lust zu einer gemütlichen Runde SüHö zum  Müllberg in MG Nord oder etwas vergleichbarem? Sollte auf jeden fall ungeeignet für Rennräder sein ;-)


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Oktober 2011)

> Hat jemand Lust zu einer gemütlichen Runde SüHö...


Wenns Wetter passt hätte ich Lust.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (8. Oktober 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag vormittag soll noch ganz erträglich werden.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust zu einer gemütlichen Runde SüHö zum  Müllberg in MG Nord oder etwas vergleichbarem? Sollte auf jeden fall ungeeignet für Rennräder sein ;-)



Lußt habe ich......mach mal einen Treffpunk und eine Uhrzeit fest......
werde nicht mit dem RR kommen ;-).......sollte es nicht regnen bin ich dabei

Gruß Ralf

SÜHÖ  Parkplatz wäre OK


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

Wir müssen nur vor dem Frühstück los, dann soll es passen.

Erster plan 0900 Uhr Irmgardis Kapelle.

Verhandlung eröffnet


----------



## xRalfx (8. Oktober 2011)

9:00 Uhr ist ok
Treffpunkt genaue Angaben bitte......


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Oktober 2011)

> Erster plan 0900 Uhr Irmgardis Kapelle.


Ok, bei mir könnte es auch 0903 Uhr werden

MfG

Olli


----------



## xRalfx (8. Oktober 2011)

Irmgardis Kapelle......

das soll laut Internet bei den SÜHÖ sein.......ich komme von Nettetal über Dornbusch

an der Keuzung rechts und nach ca. 80 m links auf dem Parkplatz sollte die Kapelle ausgeschildert sein werde ich sie finden.....


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

Fahr einfach am PP SüHö an der Walking Tafel in den Wald, erste rechts und schau geradeaus!

9.03 es ist.


----------



## xRalfx (8. Oktober 2011)

Danke..........


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

Das ist mir zu früh ....

Falls das Wetter hält fahre ich heute Mittag eine Runde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostka (8. Oktober 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ok, bei mir könnte es auch 0903 Uhr werden
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Hallo Olli,

ich würde mich gerne anschließen. Wann fährst Du von Grefrath los? Vielleicht könnten wir uns am Flugplatz treffen?

LG

Matthias


----------



## Mätz__ (8. Oktober 2011)

Falls es gleich nochmal trocken von oben wird, werde ich mich mal richtig einsauen gehen.... war seit Montag nicht mehr auf dem Rad und es juckt mich! 
Falls noch jemand im Wald unterwegs ist, bescheid sagen! Dann brauch ich nicht so alleine rumheizen


----------



## Kostka (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,

kann morgen doch nicht mitkommen. Vielleicht geht nächste Woche was.

LG

Matthias


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey Michael, kannst gern später losfahren.

Dann bist du näher am Regen


----------



## Mätz__ (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen!
FAlls ihr morgen in den SüHo fahrt und einen Abstecher nach Dornbusch macht....
war da heute mal.... wer auch immer da die Biker hasst, wird immer einfallsreicher!
2 so richtig dicke, so ca 20cm Stämme, einer ganz am Anfang und einer recht wenig später. Ziemlich fette Teile, kann man aber um oder überfahren...
und dann so ca im letzten drittel der Strecke ist ein kleiner Baumstamm in eine Astgabel eines anderen gelegt. Der Stamm geht über den ganzen Weg. Ganz rechts ist er aber nur ca 15cm oder so hoch.. bin auf jedenfall drübergefahren. Hatte gehofft das er dabei durchbricht... war aber nichts ;(

Also Dornbuschtrail: Alles Fahrbar, aber der Flow ist natürlich im Arsch. Mir war eh schon kalt und ich war nass, deswegen hatte ich keine Motivation die fetten Teile da wegzubewegen.

Hat da mal irgend ein BIker nen Kind überfahren oder warum macht sich da einer so viel Mühe um den Trail einzuschränken?


Anderes Thema.... ich hab gerade schon ein bischen gesucht, finde aber irgendwie nichts richtiges...
Ich brauche unbedingt irgend eine Schutz fürs Unterrohr bzw die Schaltzüge.
Nach ca 2h Schmutzfahrt war so viel schmodder vor dem Schaltzug das die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig funktionierte. Bei jedem Schalter zieht sich da Dreck in den Zug.
Praktisch wäre sowas wie ein kleiner Schienenbeinschoner mit Klett den ich einfach über die Züge ans Unterohr machen kann.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5053_Schutzblech-Mudplate-MudCatcher--vorn-BFD-03-.html
sowas ist bis jetzt das einzige das dem von der Form nahe kommt. Wobei das Teil ja ein richtiges Schutzblech sein soll?

Ein festes Stoffteil mit ner kleinen Kunststoffeinlage... wie ein kleiner Schoner halt, mit Klett... sowas wäre super!

Falls mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen kann, bitte bescheid geben!

Viel Spass morgen! Saut euch mal ordentlich ein!
@ Carsten. Nicht vergessen das ich deine Schoner noch hab! 9 Uhr ist mir aber auf jedenfall zu früh um vorbeizukommen zu eurem Treffpunkt.

Sag einfach wie und wo ich sie dir bringen kann, oder du dir holen kannst...

Gruß Alex


----------



## Gudyo (8. Oktober 2011)

@Mätz: Durchgehend verlegte Züge helfen
Da ich mich zu den Leuten zähle, die nach einem steilen Anstieg ne Pause brauchen, bin ich für morgen früh raus. Ist es eigentlich schon hell um die Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

Zeitweise kommen einige hier etwas negativ rüber 

Friedhelm, warum triffst du uns nicht um 1030 Uhr auf dem Müllberg MG Nord, da kannst du deine Verschnaufpause frei planen?!

Ich mein den an der Ausfahrt MG Nord/ Kaserne, nicht weit vom Georgs.

Für alle anderen, 9.03 Irmgardis.

Alex, entspann dich wegen der Schoner, ist mein Ersatzpaar.
Benutz sie ruhig, kannst sie mir zurückgeben, wenn du selber welche hast.


----------



## JulianK (8. Oktober 2011)

@Mätz

Mach dir da andere Schalthüllenkappen drauf. Die Standart Dinger sind der letzte Dreck, die sind nämlich nicht gedichtet.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Dutchmanny (9. Oktober 2011)

Goede morgen....
Ich möchte am Freitag nach Utrecht fahren zur messe( http://www.bikemotionbenelux.nl/nl-NL/Bezoeker.aspx )
Had jemand lust mit zu Fahren?
Groetjes Manny


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Oktober 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Hey Michael, kannst gern später losfahren.
> 
> Dann bist du näher am Regen



Echt????

14 Grad und Sonnenwolkenmix


----------



## Lübke27 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit Mäddels,

das Wetter am WE soll ja ganz passabel werden... Ich habe am Samstag ab 12.30 Uhr bis ca 17.00 Uhr Zeit und Lust zu fahren. Jemand mit ähnlichen Vorstellungen?

@Mätz: Du fragtest ja wegen nem Fahrtechnikseminar... Wir sind noch nie zusammen gefahren, oder? Egal, ich halte mich für relativ versiert auf dem MTB (das können vielleicht einige hier bestätigen). Fahre seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren MTB und BMX und habs auch schon geschafft dass meine Freundin den ein oder anderen Berg runtergekommen ist. Vielleicht hättet Ihr bzw Deine Freundin ja Interessse das wir uns mal einen Nachmittag am WE in einem Revier Eurer Wahl treffen und ein bisschen an der Fahrtechnik feilen können. Je nach Lust/Laune und Können würden mir folgende Punkte einfallen:

Gleichgewichtsübungen - richtiges Bremsen - Kurven - Überfahren von Hindernissen, Vorderrad lupfen, Bergab - Bergauf fahren/anfahren, Stufen fahren, richtiges Schalten, und und und... 

Von Vorteil ist meiner Meinung nach das "Heimspiel". Wir könnten Stellen anfahren, vor der Deine bessere Hälfte Angst hat und diese üben.

Wenn also Interesse besteht, einfach mal melden - gerne auch per PN.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## xRalfx (11. Oktober 2011)

Donnerstag fahren ???


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Oktober 2011)

Hey Sebastian, da wär ich gern dabei.
Natürlich gegen entsprechende Naturalienabgabe( Bier, Kaffee oder ähnliches)

Gerade im Balance/ Versetzen Bereich hät ich gerne mal nen fachkundigen Kommentar. Alleine übt man ( jedenfalls ich) doch nicht so richtig 

Donnerstag wird für mich nix, sorry.


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Oktober 2011)

Samstag dabei....


----------



## Dutchmanny (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin samstag auch dabei...nur wo?
De groete


----------



## julem (11. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir würde samstag auch passen!! Wäre dabei.     Gruss Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (11. Oktober 2011)

wäre auch Samstag dabei, wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin... hab mir ne Erkältung eingefangen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Oktober 2011)

Werfe mal Dalheimer Mühle in die Runde.......


Gibt es eigentlich Bilder von der Ahr Runde?.


----------



## Lübke27 (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin flexibel was den Ort am Samstag angeht. Gerne Dahlheim. 

Von der Ahr gibts ein paar Bilder aus der Hüfte geschossen... Nix wirklich Brauchbares. Wir hätten die Reifenwechselzeiten besser nutzen sollen


----------



## timebreaker (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi all,
darum sollte man einen Helm tragen....


http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/antilope_haut_mountainbiker-um/

man weiß ja nie, was daher kommt


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Oktober 2011)

Schoene gruesse aus Malle 30 Grad und der Sangria brennt  Biken is vorerst nich drin da et kleine ritzel sich zu ostern vorbereitet hat 

@Friedhelm :Stimmt schon ,Carbon macht die Anstiege net leichter aber dafuer optisch schoener  

Lg Opapedro


----------



## Olli.P. (12. Oktober 2011)

Bin Samstag dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (13. Oktober 2011)

Samstag würde ich auch gern mitfahren. Aus alter Gewohnheit fahr ich aber von Oberkrüchten zur DM. Wann solls den losgehen?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ui, da freu ich mich...

12.30 Dahlheimer Mühle!!!
12.00 Uhr Oberkrüchten???

Evtl. komm ich auch nach Oberküchten. Je nachdem wann ich von der Trauung zurück bin.


----------



## Gudyo (13. Oktober 2011)

OK, bin dann um 12 am PP Oberkrüchten. Jemand der Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht bis dahin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob du bei mir vorbei kommst, aber ne mitfahrgelegenheit wäre immer schön...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Oktober 2011)

Da wünsch ich euch am Samstag VIEL Spass.

Dieses WE bin ich knechten, aber nächste Woche und nächstes WE geht was. Herbstferien


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Oktober 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> OK, bin dann um 12 am PP Oberkrüchten. Jemand der Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht bis dahin?



Nabend, 

wo ist Oberkruechten??

 Koente noch einen mitnehmen nebst Bike....


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Oktober 2011)

hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut. Sind 15 km von mir... 
Werde deswegen wohl nur dabei sein, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte. Hin komm ich wohl noch, aber dann wieder 15 km zurück ist mir etwas zu hart...


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Kosta.... ich kann dich abholen!


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Oktober 2011)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich kann dich abholen!



Vielen Dank. Ich schulde dir sowieso noch was für Filthy Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julem (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute!! Kann Sams. Highnoon in Oberkrüchten sein!! Brauche adress. von PP.   J


----------



## Gudyo (14. Oktober 2011)

Morgen zusammen,
der Parkplatz ist leicht zu finden. Von der B221 links bzw. rechts in die Burgstraße und dann nach 200 Meter die erste Strasse links "An der Meer" hoch bis zum Sportplatz, da ist der Parkplatz.
Bis morgen


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Oktober 2011)

julem schrieb:


> Hi Leute!! Kann Sams. Highnoon in Oberkrüchten sein!! Brauche adress. von PP.   J



Soll ich Dich mitnehmen???


----------



## Mätz__ (14. Oktober 2011)

@ Bikefun .... bin ja mal gespannt! Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so.
Fliege morgen früh mit meiner Dame nach Malle bis Freitag abend.
Wetter.com sagt was von 0% Regen für alle Tag...

"Leider" ist ja wohl diese Transmalle MTB Tour. Wollten uns eigentlich irgendwo eins leihen... soll aber wohl schwer werden meinte eine Lady von M Bike gerade.

Naja mal sehen!
Den anderen viel Spass am Wochenende!
Hab mir gestern eine Helmlampe gekauft, die für den Lenker liegt noch beim Händler ist aber auch schon gekauft. Kann also demnächst auch mal nach der ARbeit losgehen 

Freu mich!

Bis dahin 

Alex


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey Maetz!

Welcher Ort is denn dein begehr auf Malle ?? M-bike hatte ich auch im Visier gehabt ,aber wenn ich an der letzten tour denke wars dann effekitiv zu warm dafuer  Aber wenn du in der selben Gegend bis kann man sich ja aufn Malle bier und fuer de Maedels aufne Sangria  teffen 

Gruss Opa Pedro


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Oktober 2011)

Steht der Treffpunkt an der Mühle noch, oder ist jetzt Oberkrüchten angesagt?
Wäre für ne Info dankbar,muss ja wissen wo ich hinkomme .

MfG

Olli


----------



## julem (14. Oktober 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Steht der Treffpunkt an der Mühle noch, oder ist jetzt Oberkrüchten angesagt?
> Wäre für ne Info dankbar,muss ja wissen wo ich hinkomme .
> 
> MfG
> ...


Sind 12uhr in Oberkrüchten!! Und 12.30uhr an der DH!! Gruss J.


----------



## Mätz__ (14. Oktober 2011)

Fahren nach Porto Pedro. Weiss nichtmal genau wohin.
Hab gerade mit  Micha von http://www.micobike.com telefoniert.
Scheint ein sehr entspannter Laden zu sein. Junger Kerl, diese Woche alleine. Bietet jeden Tag Touren an. Die empfehlungen im GB sind auch top.
Wenn alles klappt fahren wir da Sonntag eine Tour. Ich schick dir noch ne PN.


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. Oktober 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Steht der Treffpunkt an der Mühle noch, oder ist jetzt Oberkrüchten angesagt?
> Wäre für ne Info dankbar,muss ja wissen wo ich hinkomme .
> 
> MfG
> ...


Wir kommen zur Mühle um 12.30


----------



## xRalfx (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Matthias,

war eine schöne Tour mit dir und hoffe du bist gut angekommen, am WE fahre ich mit dem RR und mache km. Im Winter fahre ich auch am WE mit dem MTB aber in die Eifel und möchte Berge fahren.......nicht nur runter......ich möchte bzw. habe ein Ziel und da muss ich fit sein. 
 Gruß Ralf

ps. den Anderen wünsche ich am WE viel Spaß......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (14. Oktober 2011)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wir kommen zur Mühle um 12.30



kann man denn an der mühle parken? oder soll in oberkrüchten geparkt werden und dann zur Mühle geradelt werden? 

evtl.. sollte ich dann früher am treffpunkt sein..


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. Oktober 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> kann man denn an der mühle parken? oder soll in oberkrüchten geparkt werden und dann zur Mühle geradelt werden?
> 
> evtl.. sollte ich dann früher am treffpunkt sein..


 
An der Mühle kann man parken.....ich bin dann um 12.00 am treffpunkt ,von dir aus ist es eine halbe stunde.


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dann um 12:30 Uhr an der Mühle.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Oktober 2011)

HAllo,

also 3 mal Mühle ,3 mal Sportplatz und 1 mal entweder oder.......


----------



## Lübke27 (15. Oktober 2011)

Na das hat doch mal Spaß gemacht - tolles Wetter - tolle Strecken - und vor allem tolle Truppe! SChade das Du vorher abbiegen musstest Friedhelm - beim nächsten Mal wieder!

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Olli.P. (15. Oktober 2011)

> Na das hat doch mal Spaß gemacht - tolles Wetter - tolle Strecken - und  vor allem tolle Truppe! SChade das Du vorher abbiegen musstest Friedhelm  - beim nächsten Mal wieder!


Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, Danke euch für den schönen Tag.

MfG

Olli


----------



## fiesermöpp (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

komme aus MG und würde mich bei Touren rund um MG/Heinsberg/Viersen gerne mal anschließen.

Wann fahrt Ihr denn meistens ?

Unterhalb der Woche abends (mit Licht) oder mehr WE ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## julem (15. Oktober 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, Danke euch für den schönen Tag.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


Hi Männer! Tolle Truppe,Super Wetter war ein Hammer Nachmittag!! Nochmal Danke Micha fürs mitnehmen. Habe Bilder im Album  abgelegt!!  Noch ein schönes Wochenende. Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja war ein super schöner tag....danke.
Mir tun jetzt nur alle knochen weh nach meinen sturz.
De groete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (15. Oktober 2011)

Astreine Tour gewesen! Die Gegend da unten gefällt mir! 
Hab mir grad mal die Bilder angeguckt. Sind teilweise echt gut geworden.

Das Bild vom Manny beim Double, ist krass....


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. Oktober 2011)

Sieht nicht nur gut aus ....fühlt sich auch so an.
Brauch wohl doch noch etwas mehr übung.


----------



## Olli.P. (15. Oktober 2011)

> Das Bild vom Manny beim Double, ist krass....


Auaaaa...
Zum Glück nix passiert.
MfG

Olli


----------



## julem (16. Oktober 2011)

@ Michael!! Winterserie in Holland!! Toertochten.http://www.mountainbike.nl/ned/


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

super Tag gestern!!!





Nächsten Sonntag Weißer Stein?


----------



## reigi (16. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht nach ganz viel Spaß aus.
Den hatten wir gestern auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich kan am wochenende leider nicht dabei sein!
De groete


----------



## xRalfx (17. Oktober 2011)

Mittwochsrunde.......wer ist dabei???!!!
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gudyo (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wen es sich seltsam anhört, die 10 km bis zum abbiegen haben mir Spaß gemacht und vor allem den Ehrgeiz geweckt den Anschluß wieder zu bekommen. Wen ich sehe was ihr noch so alles gemacht hab, bin ich zur rechten Zeit ausgestiegen, dafür hätte meine Kondition nicht gereicht.
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Oktober 2011)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Mittwochsrunde.......wer ist dabei???!!!
> Gruß Ralf


Ich. Falls.das.Wetter mitspielt....


----------



## timebreaker (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen... ich melde mich mal wieder. Habe z.Z leider keine Zeit zum fahren, da ich ein Badezimmer kernsaniere und das meine ganze Freizeit in Anspruch nimmt. Das einzig gute daran... danach bin ich Fit wie ein Turnschuh, da die Wohnung auf der 3ten Etage ist und ich den ganzen Schutt nach unten und das ganze neue Material nach oben bekommen muss . Dabei juckt es mich so, das ich gerne wieder fahren möchte. Ich hoffe, das es jetzt so langsam mal voran geht... es müssen ja nur noch die Wände verputzt, Estrich gelegt, gefießt und eine neue Wand eingezogen werden plus tapezieren und streichen und dann noch eine Küche aufbauen... und das alles nach der Arbeit und am WE . Nun ja... wenn alles fertig ist, bin ich wieder dabei.

Lg. Lothar


----------



## Kostka (17. Oktober 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen... ich melde mich mal wieder. Habe z.Z leider keine Zeit zum fahren, da ich ein Badezimmer kernsaniere und das meine ganze Freizeit in Anspruch nimmt. Das einzig gute daran... danach bin ich Fit wie ein Turnschuh, da die Wohnung auf der 3ten Etage ist und ich den ganzen Schutt nach unten und das ganze neue Material nach oben bekommen muss . Dabei juckt es mich so, das ich gerne wieder fahren möchte. Ich hoffe, das es jetzt so langsam mal voran geht... es müssen ja nur noch die Wände verputzt, Estrich gelegt, gefießt und eine neue Wand eingezogen werden plus tapezieren und streichen und dann noch eine Küche aufbauen... und das alles nach der Arbeit und am WE . Nun ja... wenn alles fertig ist, bin ich wieder dabei.
> 
> Lg. Lothar


 
Hallo Lothar,

da hast Du Dir was vorgenommen! Aber die Schlepperei macht Dich bestimmt fitter.

LG

Matthias


----------



## timebreaker (17. Oktober 2011)

Kostka schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar,
> 
> da hast Du Dir was vorgenommen! Aber die Schlepperei macht Dich bestimmt fitter.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Matthias....
wenn ich hier mit dem Bad fertig bin, fahre ich euch allen davon 
Ich merke jeden Tag, den ich hier mehr die Treppen rauf und runter laufe, das 10 Kg immer leichter werden und ich immer mehr Kondition bekomme... wenn ich alles zusammen rechne, habe ich bestimmt schon 1000 Kg nach unten und 500Kg nach oben gebracht... ich könnte glatt Bäume ausreißen 
Aber ich bin auch froh, wenn ich damit fertig bin... und die Fliesen müssen auch noch hoch .

LG Lothar


----------



## Olli.P. (20. Oktober 2011)

Bin raus fürs Wochenende.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Trockenes Wetter am WE und ich hab sogar frei, das schreit ja wohl nach Ahrtour.

Wer will noch?


----------



## julem (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!! Werde Sonntag ne Runde fahren!! Bin 11uhr WS! Schlucht und 8terBahn.Wer ist noch dabei??? Gruss Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Für die, die schon mal da waren:

der Plan ist Krausberg, 14 Kehren Trail, Katzley, Bunte Kuh, Schrock links und rechts, Teufelsloch und Hornberg.

Höchstens 40 Km, aber 1300 Hm. Zwischendrin abkacken auch möglich ,

Verhandlungsbasis Abfahrt 1000 Uhr im Raum Viersen, ein Sitz/Fahrrad Platz frei.

Bin offen für Vorschläge bezüglich Zeit und Treffpunkt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

die Ahrtour schaffe ich dieses WE zeitlich nicht....

Sonntag überlege ich noch..


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Schade Michael!

Hast du eigentlich den Bash noch rumliegen? Wäre nämlich noch interessiert?!

Wenn sonst noch einer will, ich kuck später nochmal rein.


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Oktober 2011)

Yep, liegt hier für Dich rum...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

War ganz schön voll im Ahrtal, war aber auch zu erwarten bei dem Wetter 
Wenigstens waren die Wanderer alle nett.

Wenn die Verabredung am Weissen Stein noch steht, würde ich euch gern morgen dort treffen und ein Stückchen mit euch fahren.

Da ich mit dem Rad anreise und von heute etwas leidend bin , werde ich sicher nicht die ganze Strecke mit euch fahren.

Michael, wenn du den Bash mitbringen könntest, wäre das super.

Bis morgen


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Denke nicht das ich morgen um 11 Uhr fahre...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Oktober 2011)

Schade.

Wer weiss, wie das Wetter sich entwickelt.

Andererseits gibts wichtigeres 

Man sieht sich.


----------



## fiesermöpp (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe es leider heute nicht bis zum WS geschafft.

Nöchsten Sonntag ist aber in Neederweert bei Roermond eine Toertocht, Mann könnte sich dort ja mal  treffen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Oktober 2011)

Klingt zwar nicht uninteressant, bin aber knechten.

Die schönen Tage sind für Oktober vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (24. Oktober 2011)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Nöchsten Sonntag ist aber in Neederweert bei Roermond eine Toertocht, Mann könnte sich dort ja mal treffen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Wie spät? Wieviel km?
Wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kostka (24. Oktober 2011)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe es leider heute nicht bis zum WS geschafft.
> 
> ...


 
Sonntag kann ich leider nicht

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahre ich am Samstag.

LG

Matthias


----------



## fiesermöpp (25. Oktober 2011)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wie spät? Wieviel km?
> Wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.




Hallo,

http://www.singletracks.nl/Default.aspx?tabid=584&mashup=1641&tochtnaam=15796#tdt

Hier mal schauen, von 28 bis 75 km alles dabei.

das Wetter muss aber mitspielen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Olli.P. (26. Oktober 2011)

Am Samstag bin ich auf dem Rotweinwanderweg, allerdings ohne Bike.
Wenn ich Sonntag fit bin fahre ich evtl. ne Runde.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

ich denke das ich Sonntag WS Schluchtfahrt und mal schauen fahre. Uhrzeit gegen 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Estoniaclan (26. Oktober 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich denke das ich Sonntag WS Schluchtfahrt und mal schauen fahre. Uhrzeit gegen 13:00 Uhr.



wäre bei gutem Wetter dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (27. Oktober 2011)

> ich denke das ich Sonntag WS Schluchtfahrt und mal schauen fahre. Uhrzeit gegen 13:00 Uhr


Wenns Wetter passt wäre ich dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. Oktober 2011)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> http://www.singletracks.nl/Default.aspx?tabid=584&mashup=1641&tochtnaam=15796#tdt
> 
> ...


 
Das ist mir etwas zu fruh für einen sonntag, ich bin dann eher für den WS um 13 uhr, wenns wetter passt


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Oktober 2011)

Wetter passt schon......


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. Oktober 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wetter passt schon......


 
Habe gerade gelesen, dass das wetter schon passt.................also 13 uhr WS...bin dabei.


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. Oktober 2011)

ich natürlich auch. Nur als Bestätigung noch mal. 
Bis morgen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Oktober 2011)

Cool!

http://www.wetter-niederrhein.de/

@Manny:soll ich Dich mitnehmen??


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. Oktober 2011)

@Manny:soll ich Dich mitnehmen??[/quote]

Danke Michael....aber ich muss auch schon den Clemens mit nehmen, wir treffen uns am WS


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar.....


----------



## Olli.P. (30. Oktober 2011)

Sry, ich bin raus.Schlauch von der Waschmaschine geplatzt, überall Wasser.Muss jetzt ersteinmal putzen.
Viel spass euch allen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## fiesermöpp (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bin heute in Neederweert gefahren, schöne Strecke aber nur 15 (!) HM auf 52 km Länge.

War letzter Starter um 10.30 Uhr, mir sind dann alle entgegengekommen, ich dachte schon ich sei ein Geistertfahrer. Nach 3/4 der Strecke hatte dann irgendein Blödmann einige Wegmarkierungen entfernt. Habe die Strecke dann aber dich wiedergefunden. Vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche mit dabei!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (30. Oktober 2011)

War mal wieder eine schöne entspannte runde ,45Km und 450 HM 
UND DAS WETTER HAT GEPASST ........danke


----------



## Estoniaclan (30. Oktober 2011)

jo das war heut mal echt angenehm und was man für Dinge im Wald entdeckt 
Nächstes mal Schoner mit und dann nicht noch davor 40 km fahren... 
Ich bin heut echt total im Eimer... danke dafür, hab ich mal wieder nach einer Woche pauken gebraucht.


----------



## Lübke27 (30. Oktober 2011)

Was habt Ihr denn gefunden?


----------



## Estoniaclan (31. Oktober 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn gefunden?



da waren wohl einige Leute sehr fleißig. Riesiger Drop, 4 oder 5 Doubles hintereinander (eher für big bike), Gaps, Anlieger. 

Keine Ahnung wo das genau war, weiß nur dass das irgendwo bei der Achterbahn vom Weißen Stein aus war.


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Oktober 2011)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn gefunden?


 

Ich hätte es ihn nie verraten...


----------



## Lübke27 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich hätte es ihn nie verraten...



Na warte... 

Ich glaube ich muss morgen mal suchen. Michael: kannst Du es näher beschreiben? Gerne auch per PN, da sowas ja nur ungern ganz öffentlich gemacht wird.


----------



## timebreaker (31. Oktober 2011)

na.. so viele online?? müsst ihr all nicht arbeiten??  War gestern in und um Monschau wandern und da ist mir aufgefallen, das es da auch sehr schöne Trails gibt! Nun... das badezimmer nimmt so ganz langsam Formen an, aber ich denke, 3 Wochen habe ich noch zu tun.. leider. Aber dann bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Aber Morgen wollte ich auch ne Runde drehen... Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Oktober 2011)

Morgen??


----------



## Olli.K (31. Oktober 2011)

Morgen früh?
10 oder 11Uhr?





Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

12:00 Uhr treffen am WS mit Berg 31.

Kommst Du um 11:20 Uhr zu mir?


----------



## Olli.K (31. Oktober 2011)

Ok.





wachtendonker schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> 12:00 uhr treffen am ws mit berg 31.
> 
> Kommst du um 11:20 uhr zu mir?


----------



## default_user (2. November 2011)

Ist morgen Vormittag Wer gewillt ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. November 2011)

Moin, Moin,

was geht am Sonntag?

Darf auch ne CC Runde sein, hab am Mittwoch am Fully das Schaltwerk verdreht, fahre also mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## Olli.P. (5. November 2011)

> was geht am Sonntag?


Ich hätte ab 11 Uhr Zeit. Wäre dabei wenn du ne Idee hast wo und wann.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. November 2011)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich hätte ab 11 Uhr Zeit. Wäre dabei wenn du ne Idee hast wo und wann.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Von 11 bis 14/15 uhr hätte ich auch noch etwas zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julem (5. November 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> was geht am Sonntag?
> 
> Darf auch ne CC Runde sein, hab am Mittwoch am Fully das Schaltwerk verdreht, fahre also mit dem Hardtail.


Hallo!!Kann Sonntag leider nicht,bin Arbeiten.Fahre heute meine Hausstrecke am Rheurtherhohenzug. Start 14.00h,will noch jemand mit???? Bitte melden!


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. November 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> was geht am Sonntag?
> 
> Darf auch ne CC Runde sein, hab am Mittwoch am Fully das Schaltwerk verdreht, fahre also mit dem Hardtail.



Wie verdreht man wohl das Schaltwerk?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. November 2011)

Schaltwerkverdrehen für Anfänger:

mit Freude am Fahren nen Waldweg runterbügeln, nen Krachen hören und nen Ruck spüren, dann knallt einem ein Ast untern Fuss.

Schaltwerk fertig verdreht, Heimfahrt ist jetzt blöd, weil die Kette  auf der Kassette umherhüpft

Deswegen hab ich das Hardtail wieder rausgeholt.

Leider hab ich mir wohl was weggeholt, hab Kratzen im Hals und nen dicken Kopf.

Werde morgen ne Reha Runde drehen. Wer bei der Reha Runde mitrollen will, wir könnten uns um 1100 am Weissen Stein Parkplatz treffen.

Reha: gemütlich Strecke ohne technischen Anspruch und ohne Herzinfarkt.

Edith: Tour fällt aus obengenannten Gesundheitsgründen aus.


----------



## Olli.P. (5. November 2011)

> Tour fällt aus obengenannten Gesundheitsgründen aus.


Dann ersteinmal gute Besserung von mir.
Werde Morgen um 11:00 Parkplatz SH sein und von dort ne Runde drehen.
Wer möchte ist gerne eingeladen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. November 2011)

Ok......Ich bin um 11uhr am Parkplatz SH.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. November 2011)

Merci


----------



## Dutchmanny (9. November 2011)

So...wie sieht es aus für sonntag, das wetter wird gut und ich habe lust, wer möchte?? Ahr??


----------



## Estoniaclan (9. November 2011)

ich denke ich wäre dabei. Egal wohin...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. November 2011)

Lust hätt ich schon, aber meine Bronchitis ist noch nicht weg.

Freitag dreh ich mal ne Proberunde, dann entscheide ich mich.


----------



## Dutchmanny (9. November 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Lust hätt ich schon, aber meine Bronchitis ist noch nicht weg.
> 
> Freitag dreh ich mal ne Proberunde, dann entscheide ich mich.


 
Dann leg dich mal hin, damit du sonntag fit bist....wünsche dir auf jeden fall gute besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saurpower (10. November 2011)

Hallo! Ich bin neu im Forum und auch in MG. Fahre seit 2 Jahren Hardtail (CC) und such nun hier vor Ort Leute um MTB zu fahren. Fahre am liebsten auch mal was Strecke.... also nicht nur hoch um runter zu fahren, was hier in der Gegend ja auch eher schwierig sein sollte! Kann ich bei euch mal mitfahren? Was fahrt ihr so? VLG CHRISTIAN


----------



## timebreaker (10. November 2011)

Hi Christian,
hallo erst einmal im Forum. Klar kannst du jederzeit mitfahren. Da wird niemand was dagegen haben. Im Gegenteil. Ich selber fahre diesen Monat evtl nicht, da ich immer noch beim Bad umbauen bin und es sich zieht (jetzt schon ca 6 Wochen) In MG kann man natürlich nicht viel hoch und runter fahren, aber wir fahren auch oft in den Süchtelner Höhen oder Hinsbeck sowie dahlender Mühle und da geht es schon ganz gut. Hänge Dich einfach mal ran und komme mit... ich freue mich auch schon wieder auf das Radeln... aber z.Z. bin ich echt eingespannt... leider. 
LG Lothar


----------



## saurpower (10. November 2011)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> So...wie sieht es aus für sonntag, das wetter wird gut und ich habe lust, wer möchte?? Ahr??


 Am we gerne. Bin neu in mg. Wo treffen? Vlg Christian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. November 2011)

So habe die Proberunde heute hinter mich bebracht.

Zwei Ergebnisse:

Schaltwerk war mit gründlich reinigen und richten wieder hinzukriegen

Fahrer ist leider ziemlich unfit und wird auf ärztlichen Rat hin auf eine gemeinsame Tour verzichten müssen.

Sorry Leute, bin damit fürs WE raus.

Macht was gutes aus dem schönen Wetter, viel Spass


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. November 2011)

Moin,

gute Besserung.

Wie sieht es nun mit Sonntag aus??

Ahr ist mir zu Zeitaufwendig....

Ach ja, heute ?


----------



## Dutchmanny (12. November 2011)

Ja dann.....wie wehre es mit WS oder DM?
@ CHRISTIAN ,du bist naturlich wilkommen.


----------



## timebreaker (12. November 2011)

Habe heute die MJ-872 von Magicshine bekommen... wow... die ist hell! Werde die die nächsten tage mal auf´m Rad ausprobieren...


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. November 2011)

Hi,


Na hell ist immer relativ.....

Da ja scheinbar morgen sonst keiner mehr kommt, können wir ja auch gemütlich mit dem Rad zum WS fahren.


----------



## Olli.P. (12. November 2011)

> Da ja scheinbar morgen sonst keiner mehr kommt, können wir ja auch gemütlich mit dem Rad zum WS fahren.


Ich könnte bis 14 Uhr,wenn ihr früh los wollt

MfG

olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (13. November 2011)

Ich mus für heute leider absagen......sorry 
Wunsche euch viel spass.
Groetjes Manny


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. November 2011)

Alle im Winterschlaf??


----------



## Dutchmanny (18. November 2011)

Sonntag?


----------



## Dutchmanny (18. November 2011)

Das ist jets doch zufall!!!!


----------



## Olli.P. (18. November 2011)

> Sonntag?


Hätte Lust, bin aber konditionell leider 2te Liga im Moment.


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. November 2011)

hätte auch lust, aber bei den Temperaturen nicht so die Lust Kilometer zu fressen. Nach 50 km gehts einem echt schlecht 
Hätte mal lust auf was richtig technisches... Ahr ist schön und gut, aber leider mit viel Kilometer fahren verbunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (18. November 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> hätte auch lust, aber bei den Temperaturen nicht so die Lust Kilometer zu fressen. Nach 50 km gehts einem echt schlecht
> Hätte mal lust auf was richtig technisches... Ahr ist schön und gut, aber leider mit viel Kilometer fahren verbunden...


 

Dann macht einen vorschlag...wir brauchen ja keine km zu fressen hauptsache eine nette runde.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. November 2011)

Tja, am WE ist nicht mit mir zu rechnen, bin knechten.

Konditionsprobleme kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, nach zweimal WS von Dülken aus auch die Abneigung zu längeren Touren, gegen Ende wirds immer A....kalt.

Andererseits von nix kommt nix.

Wie wärs denn demnächst mir kürzeren Touren abends mit Beleuchtung, so ein bis zweimal die Woche  ca 2 Stunden HB schwebt mir da vor.

Hab ich gestern mal gemacht, war sehr nett.

Ach ja, wenn hier einer ohne grosse Autofahrerei technisch fahren kann, will ich das sofort wissen.Die erste Kiste Weizenbier geht auf mich.
P.s Müllberge und der Freeride in Krefeld zählen nicht kenn ich schon


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. November 2011)

Moin Moin ! So Update is ferddich ,endlich nu auch mit Knöpken 




Desweiteren war die Dh Fraktion wohl am WE seeehhrr Fleissig









Aber die Lebensversicherung sollte schon aktuell und Auszahlfähig sein


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2011)

Knöpken- fährt doch jeder hier.......


----------



## Olli.P. (19. November 2011)

Und was geht nun Morgen?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. November 2011)

Schön geworden, Pedro.


Und seit wann fahren hier alle Knöpken, häh?

Das hat nicht zufällig was mit einer Ahrausfahrt zu tun?

Nicht das jetzt noch Kettenführungen in Mode kommen, das wär am Niederrhein doch wirklich overdressed, meint ihr nicht?

Morgen müsst ihr alleine spielen, hab "leider" zehn Mädels zum Fahrtraining.

Viel Spass


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2011)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2056741_100003019786997_97577_833932363_n.jpg


----------



## Estoniaclan (19. November 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Desweiteren war die Dh Fraktion wohl am WE seeehhrr Fleissig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Ich habe aber jetzt schon Mitleid mit den Jungs... das brauch nur einem Spaziergänge übel aufstoßen, und die Arbeit war umsonst. 
Oder ist das legal? Wo ist das denn...gerne per PM...

Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall ne runde um den WS drehen. Neuen Dämpfer austesten...


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2011)

Zeit am WS???


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. November 2011)

Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall ne runde um den WS drehen. Neuen Dämpfer austesten...[/quote]

Wie spät?..Dann treffen wir uns da! Sonst noch einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (19. November 2011)

Dachte so gegen 12:00.


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2011)

Geht klar...


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. November 2011)

yep....12 uhr ist ok.
@ Michael fahren wir zusammen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2011)

Der Olli holt mich ab.


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. November 2011)

ok...treffen wir uns da um 12.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. November 2011)

Michael : HI Hi. 

Viel Spass die Herren.

Übrigens, im Moment trag ich mich mit nem verrückten Gedanken:

Im Harz solls kalt, aber trocken sein und ich hab bis Samstag frei!

Bergauf gewinn ich grad zwar keinen Blumenpott, aber dafür gibts ja die Bimmelbahn.

Hmmm, wenn ich Montag alles geschafft kriege, Lust hätt ich ja schon...


----------



## julem (20. November 2011)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Dachte so gegen 12:00.


Hallo!! Fahre auch mit!! Bin 12uhr am WS. Guss J.


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. November 2011)

Diese Woche N8 fahrt?


----------



## Dutchmanny (21. November 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Diese Woche N8 fahrt?


 

Jaaa ich bin dabei kann meistens ab 16.30 nur nicht Mitwoch dann erst ab 18.30 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. November 2011)

Und Abends mit Beleuchtung?

Ab nächste Woche gerne, diese Woche bin ich leider Trailtechnisch verhindert ;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. November 2011)

Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus??

@Carsten: Du hast es gut


----------



## Dutchmanny (23. November 2011)

Donnerstag ist ok für mich.....nur wo und wie spät?
De Groete


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. November 2011)

18:17 Uhr an der Blauen Lagune, muss bis 16:37 Uhr arbeiten, da schaffe ich das nicht früher .....


----------



## Dutchmanny (24. November 2011)

Ok.....18:17 uhr ,bin da.


----------



## Dutchmanny (24. November 2011)

Ok....18:17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (24. November 2011)

Alles klar.....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. November 2011)

Bin wieder da aus dem Dampfschuttelland.

Hat wer Lust, am Dienstag vom Hohen Busch ne Beleuchtungsfahrt zu machen? Dachte an 1800, bin da aber flexibel.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. November 2011)

Falls Du Richtung Hinsbeck fährst , könnte ich um 18:39 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## Gudyo (28. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin 18 Uhr am Hohen Busch, begleite dich bis zum PP Hins. Fahr dann aber Retour, mehr geht im Moment nicht.
@Michel: Könnte auch 18.54 werden bei meinem Konditionsstand, also laß dir Zeit 
Bis Morgen


----------



## xRalfx (28. November 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Bin wieder da aus dem Dampfschuttelland.
> 
> Hat wer Lust, am Dienstag vom Hohen Busch ne Beleuchtungsfahrt zu machen? Dachte an 1800, bin da aber flexibel.



Lust hätte ich......Hohen Busch, wo ist das?
ich komme von Nettetal.....
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. November 2011)

Ok ihr beiden; machen wir so.

Michael, ob du an den Bashguard denken könntest?

Ist jetzt in Harz zwar auch ohne gutgegangen, aber man weiss ja nie.;-)


----------



## xRalfx (28. November 2011)

?????ist das am Stadion......sind nur 10km würde mit dem Rad anreisen....


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. November 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin 18 Uhr am Hohen Busch, begleite dich bis zum PP Hins. Fahr dann aber Retour, mehr geht im Moment nicht.
> @Michel: Könnte auch 18.54 werden bei meinem Konditionsstand, also laß dir Zeit
> Bis Morgen



Alles klar......bis 18:54 Uhr.

Bash bringe ich mit!


----------



## Mätz__ (28. November 2011)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, das ihr morgen, am Dienstag um kurz vor sieben in Viersen am Hohen Busch, Stadion, da wo Eier mit Speck ist, da am Parkplatz seit?
Das wäre ja mal was! Dann würde ich euch endlich mal wieder begleiten UND den guten Carsten wieder sehen!
Ich hab nämlich immer noch deine Schoner! Die hab ich schon sooo lange, dass ich jetzt sogaer selber welcher hab! Freue mich schon auf die nächste Ahr Tour oder Winterberg oder sonst was, wo ich die mal einsetzen kann!

Würde ich dann morgen mitbringen, seit denn dein Rucksack ist schon voll und du willst sie bei mir Überwintern lassen...
würde auch gehen!
Bis morgen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. November 2011)

Hallo Mätz,

denke so sieht der Terminplan aus: 

18:00 Uhr Hoher Busch.
18:54 Uhr Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (28. November 2011)

Ahh! Danke! Gut das du das sagst!
Dann lerne ich auch mal was anderes kennen, wenn es dann also noch nach hinsbeck geht.
Aber ist doch richtig das Carsten um 6 uhr da ist in Viersen, richtig?
Bringe einfach mal die Schoner mit...!

Also bis morgen 18.00 !


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. November 2011)

Nach bisheriger Planung treffen Friedhelm und ich uns gegen 1800 am Parkplatz Hoher Busch nähe BAB 61 Ausfahrt und Irmgardis Kapelle. 

Mätz wollte wohl dazu stossen, sodass wir gaanz gemütlich nach Hinsbeck rollen können, um Michael zu treffen.

Wo jetzt Ralf ins Spiel kommt,hab ich noch nicht kapiert, 

Michael und Alex : bringt alles mit, nehm ich halt den grossen Rucksack mit.


P.S: Ich glaub, Alex hat recht, Hoher Busch ist tatsächlich das untere Stadion mit Festivalgelände.

Gemeint ist aber der obere Parkplatz, wo wir uns schon mal getroffen haben.

Bis morgen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. November 2011)

Denke das der Ralf nach Hinsbeck kommt......


----------



## Gudyo (29. November 2011)

Morgen,
nu seid ihr aber völlig durch den Wind. Hoher Busch ist am Dirtpark nähe Bismarckturm wo auch das Openair-Event stattfindet. Dann gibt es noch den Parkplatz Süchtelner Höhe in der Nähe des Kriegerdenkmals. An beiden liegt ein Sportplatz. Wo wollt ihr euch den nu treffen? Für Ausfahrten Richtung Hinsbeck haben wir uns meist oben an der Süchtelner Höhe getroffen, sind dann 13 km bis zum PP an der Jugendherberge.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. November 2011)

Die Namensverwechslung gebe ich hiermit öffentlich zu.

Gemeint war tatsächlich der PP Süchtelner Höhen.

Also dann bis 1800


----------



## Mätz__ (29. November 2011)

uihh.. das war knapp
gerade noch mitbekommen!
dann bis gleich in den SüHö Parkplatz


----------



## Gudyo (29. November 2011)

So,
gepudert und geduscht im Sessel gelandet. Ist schon lange her seit ich das letzte Mal mit Beleuchtung unterwegs war. Auch wen es noch nicht für ne Runde durch die Hinsbecker Schweiz gereicht hat  war es dennoch gut.
Ich werd dran arbeiten 
Bis denne
Friedhelm


----------



## Mätz__ (30. November 2011)

Ja dir nochmal vielen dank für den schönen Hinweg ohne viel Straße!
Dann natürlich noch dem Michael besten dank für die schicken Abfahrten!
Freue mich aufs nächste mal!


----------



## MitchMG (2. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal wo sind denn hier noch schöne FR Strecken ?

Am Gladbacher Müllberg wurde ja  richtig viel gebuddelt. Wir hatten damals vor 15 Jahren angefangen and en Wegen die  Bohlen rauszureißen  und dadurch eine bessere Linie zu bekommen. Aber inzwischen ist an der Stelle ja eine richtige  Strecke entstanden. Die muß ich mir mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.
Ich kenne zwar von der Landwehr bis in die Höhen jede Wurzel beim Vornamen aber so einen richtig flüssigen Trail wüßte ich nun auch nicht. Zwar  ein paar schöne wenige 100mtr. lange Strecken in den Höhen, aber das war es dann.
Nichts  schönes, flüssig zu fahrendes für ein modernes Bike.
Wenn das Wetter  wieder besser wird, wollte ich ggf. mal mit ein paar alten Freunden nach Chaudfontaine fahren und mal die Bikeparks Winterberg und ggf. Boppard  anfahren.
Wobei die ganzen Drops udn Gaps eh nicht für so DH Rentner wie uns ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich melde mich mal wieder. Das Badezimmerprojekt ist abgeschlossen und wenn ich meine Angina hinter mich gebracht habe, würde ich mich freuen wieder mit euch mitfahren zu dürfen.
Gruß,
Lothar


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Dezember 2011)

Super Wetter..................


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Laune.

Duck und weg


----------



## Olli.P. (4. Dezember 2011)

> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Laune.


Super,dann habe ich  schlechte Laune.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. Dezember 2011)

Na Ja, so gut war unsere Laune auch nicht immer, hab zum erstenmal diese Saison die Winterjacke angehabt:

Ziemlich kalt und teilweise recht feucht.

Solltet ihr heute nicht alle gefahren sein, man könnt´s entschuldigen.


----------



## Mätz__ (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie isses denn morgen?
Ich denke bei dem Wetter fällt die MIttwochsrunde aus, oder?
Bringe das nächste mal wahrscheinlich nen Kollegen mit, der jetzt stark am MTB-Fieber leidet. Vorher nur Rennrad gefahren und dann am 24h Rennen am Ring nen Black Adder Team gewonnen - die Sau -.
Meines erachtens hätte er von nem schönes All Mountain mehr gehabt, so gerne wie er abwärts brettert. Aber najo.
Vllt kann ihm Ralf ja mal zeigen wofür sein Rad gebaut wurde 

Sagt bescheid wenns weiteer geht!

Hättest mal was gesagt Carsten! Hatte nen Kater, nen kleinen gestern und wollte eigentlich umbedingt aufs Rad, konnte mich dann aber nicht motivieren...
eine Nachricht von dir und ich wäre wenigstens noch raus gekommen ;(
GAMMELTAG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein lieber Alex,da liegt ein entschuldbares Missverständniss vor:

die angesprochene Winterjacke hatte die fröhlichen Farben meines Arbeitgebers 

Davon abgesehen juckts mich auch schon wieder,

Wenns nicht zu sehr schifft, wie wärs mit Mittwoch 1800 Uhr?

Ich weiss, da kann nicht jeder, aber morgen geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Mätz__ (6. Dezember 2011)

Ahso, dann entschuldige die falsche Anschuldigung... war ja auch selber schuld.
18 Uhr wird etwas zu stressig, also 18.30 morgen SüHö Parkplatz bei der Kapelle, wie letzten Dienstag wäre voll super.
Werde bis dahin wahrscheinlich nicht mehr an den Rechner kommen, ausser in der nächsten Stunde noch, danach bitte ne SMS schreiben falls das nicht klappen sollte oder es zu Nass von oben ist... von unten isses das auf jedenfall 

Bis morgen sag ich dann mal mit guter Hoffnung!


----------



## xRalfx (6. Dezember 2011)

werde auch kommen.....18:30 Uhr 
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Mätz__ (6. Dezember 2011)

sehr geil!
Dann lernst du meinen Kumpel mal kennen.... glaube ihr passt Anspruchsmäßig sehr gut zusammen.
Bis morgen!


----------



## Gudyo (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich werds kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre morgen......


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe soeben entschieden:

da ich heute zweimal auf dem Moped nass geworden bin und es mich ausserdem im Halse kratzt, werde ich zum Erhalt meiner Arbeitskraft die Tour heute sausen lassen.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass und wenig Rumgerutsche (ausser ihr wollt das so  )


----------



## Gudyo (7. Dezember 2011)

auch raus


----------



## xRalfx (7. Dezember 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen......



Wann und Wo????


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Dezember 2011)

Denke das ich um 18:00 uhr hier starte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Dezember 2011)

Na, hoffentlich sind euch gestern keine Bäume auf den Kopf gefallen

Vorhersage für Sonntag:

 A...kalt, aber trocken.

Wer will, was geht?

Wenns sein muss, sogar Schlucht


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Dezember 2011)

Dieses WE habe ich leider keine Zeit.....

Nächste Woche:





Lichterfahrt.....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

"Have you seen the Light?"


Welcher alte Sack unter uns kennt den Film?


----------



## Gudyo (9. Dezember 2011)

James Brown in Blues Brothers!
Back to Toppic:
Ich hab vor am Sonntag die Mittwochsrunde am Weissen Stein zu drehen, die ist für meinen derzeitigen Formstatus völlig ausreichend. Wen du Bock hast mitzufahren und mit einem 14 bis 16er Schnitt Leben kannst, bin ich gegen 11 Uhr bei dir in Dülken. Alle anderen dürfen gerne mitfahren aber siehe oben!
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Dezember 2011)

Sag doch mal eine Startzeit am ws an.An einer Schluchfahrt würde ich Event. Teilnehmen. Nur 8er Bahn aus Zeitlichen Gruenden auslassen..

Send by Ipaed, using 1 Finger...


----------



## Estoniaclan (9. Dezember 2011)

ich wäre auch am Sonntag dabei...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

Volltreffer Friedhelm.

Schlucht für Sonntag steht.

Melde mich bis Morgen abend noch, ob ich das freundliche Taxi Angebot annehme oder einen auf dicke Hose mache und mit Rad anreise.

Michael, die Startzeit ws währe dann ca 11 geteilt durch 30.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich mir schon auf Arbeit einen zurechtgebibbert habe, nehm ich das Taxi Angebot gerne an.

1100 Uhr bei mir.

Schätz ich richtig, dass das 11:30 im ws heisst?

Bis morgen.


----------



## Gudyo (10. Dezember 2011)

Nabend zusammen,
muß leider absagen weil ich mir einen Hexenschuß gefangen hab heut nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Dezember 2011)

Oh Mann, du Armer!

Dich hatts aber richtig dieses Jahr 

Gute Besserung.

Für mich bleibts erstmal bei 11:30 WS.


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaue mal morgen frueh. .....

Send by Samsung using 2Fingers


----------



## Estoniaclan (10. Dezember 2011)

ich werd evtl. etwas später fahren. 11:30 ist mir zu früh und noch zu kalt. werd nachmittags ne kleine runde drehen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Dezember 2011)

Wäre Blöd,wenn wir uns nicht auf eine Zeit einigen könnten.

Deshalb bitte ich um Vorschläge, wann dem Herrn denn tropisch genug ist ;-)


----------



## Estoniaclan (10. Dezember 2011)

hab mich doch anders entschieden, weil noch was vor hinterher. 
Wenn 12 uhr WS ok ist, wäre das fein... soviel wärmer wirds hinterher auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Dezember 2011)

Dakohr, oder wie das heisst.


12:00 WS Parkplatz.

Wärmer wirds nicht hätte ich nämlich auch argumentiert 

Jetzt muss nur noch der Michael zuhause ein Zeitfenster freischaufeln,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (11. Dezember 2011)

sorry das ich heut nicht aufgetaucht bin. War schon unterwegs und auf halber strecke wollte mein Dämpfer schon wieder nicht so wie es gern hätte.

Hatte das Ding vor kurzem erst komplett zerlegt, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass da ne Dichtung im Eimer ist und deshalb Luft hinter den Kolben kommt und dadurch der negativ Federweg ins Unermessliche geht. 
Bin deshalb wieder heim gefahren... hatte leider keine Nummer um Bescheid zu geben.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Dezember 2011)

Ok, das ist sch...e.

Hoffentlich haben dir die Ohren nicht zu sehr geklingelt, hab schon ein bisschen geflucht.

Kennst du eigentlich das Lied von den vier kleinen Jägermeistern?  

Nun, bin ich mein Ründchen halt alleine gefahren. War garnicht so kalt und nicht der erwartete Massenandrang in den Maasdünen.

Was geht den "Abends mit Beleuchtung" Dienstag oder Donnerstag?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. Dezember 2011)

Tja, laut Wetter.com dürfte Morgen Abend ne sehr windige und ziemlich feuchte Angelegenheit werden.

Donnerstag Abend wäre zumindest nicht so windig und weniger feucht.

Wer hat ne Meinung?


----------



## Olli.K (13. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag.....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag es ist.

Bis jetzt auch noch keine Wetterwarnung  wegen starker Böen.

Könnte tatsächlich was werden.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Dezember 2011)

Zur Zeit ist es trocken....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, zur Zeit überschlagen sich hier ja die Wortmeldungen.

Also, wenn ich mitfahren würde, wäre ein sinnvoller Treffpunkt JH HB 1839.

Allerdings bin ich gestern so nass geworden(und hab mich in einen Zaun gestürzt), dass ich heute verzichte.

Schade, hatte gerade etwas Vertrauen zum schwunghaften Surfen über glitschige Stellen gewonnen, als mich der Herr Baron beim Bremsen danach schmälich verlassen hat.

Der Sachschaden durch die Zaunlandung ist gering, der psychologische noch nicht zu beziffern.

Auf Deutsch: hab heute keine Lust mehr zum Rumrutschen, wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## Olli.K (15. Dezember 2011)

Kannst dir ja noch überlegen, 
denke das wir um 1839 an der JH sind. (je nach Windrichtung)


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Dezember 2011)

Kleine Grundlagenrunde......

Und optimierterlampentest......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe für mich beschlossen das Jahr 2011 unter der Rubrik "suboptimal" abzulegen und es fahrradtechnisch zu beenden. Im Januar werde ich dann ganz allmählich wieder mit dem Aufbau beginnen. Allen wünsch ich schon mal, wen auch leicht verfrüht, ein frohes Fest und enen guten Jahreswechsel.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Dezember 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe für mich beschlossen das Jahr 2011 unter der Rubrik "suboptimal" abzulegen und es fahrradtechnisch zu beenden. Im Januar werde ich dann ganz allmählich wieder mit dem Aufbau beginnen. Allen wünsch ich schon mal, wen auch leicht verfrüht, ein frohes Fest und enen guten Jahreswechsel.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Das wünsche ich Dir auch. Und ein gutes ,nächstes Bike Jahr.....

Ab Januar gibt es auch noch Grundlagenbeleuchtungsfahrten


----------



## Olli.K (17. Dezember 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe für mich beschlossen das Jahr 2011 unter der Rubrik "suboptimal" abzulegen und es fahrradtechnisch zu beenden. Im Januar werde ich dann ganz allmählich wieder mit dem Aufbau beginnen. Allen wünsch ich schon mal, wen auch leicht verfrüht, ein frohes Fest und enen guten Jahreswechsel.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Hallo Friedhelm,
mein Bikejahr war auch alles andere als gut, aber das vergessen wir mal ganz schnell und freuen uns auf ein neues bikereiches Jahr.
Hoffe wir fahren wieder öfters zusammen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Donnerstag bin ich raus. Event. Fahre ich morgen eine Runde...


----------



## Olli.K (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
wenn, dann melde ich mich kurzfristig  per SMS.


----------



## xRalfx (22. Dezember 2011)

*Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachten und was zum auspacken...;-))*


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Dezember 2011)

Morgen jemand?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Dezember 2011)

Allen Anwesenden und ihren Lieben wünsche ich ein Frohes Fest.

Was ihr euch fürs nächste Jahr alles wünscht, wisst ihr selbst am Besten.

Also macht was draus! 

Michael: Schade zu spät gesehen

Wenn es einen der Herren zwischen den Jahren reitet, einfach melden.

Bin nicht die ganze Zeit knechten.


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen nen Frohes fest und lasst euch reich beschenken 
Mein Bike war ja dies Jahr gierig und hat sich schon ma voher beschenken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche euch allen Frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


mfg. Julian


----------



## Dutchmanny (25. Dezember 2011)

Gute morgen die Herren.....Wünsche euch allen noch ein paar schöne Festtage,und wenn einer auf die idee komt negste woche zu fahren, bitte melden, hab ja jets urlaub.


DE GROETE


----------



## ultraenz (25. Dezember 2011)

ich bin ab dem 2. januar wieder in venlo und werde dann sicherlich die ein oder andere runde fahren


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. Dezember 2011)

Na, liegen noch alle vollgefressen auf der Couch?

Wollt ich heute eigentlich auch, musste dann aber doch knechten fahren, nen Kollege ist ausgefallen. 

Zur Sache:

Donnerstag und Freitag hätt ich Zeit und Lust. ne eher grundlagige Runde zu drehen, wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt.

Von Zeit und Ort her wär ich flexibel, von mir aus auch mit Beleuchtung.

Also sagt was? Manni?


----------



## Dutchmanny (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dabei....wo und wie spät können wir ja noch mal abwarten ob noch einer mit fahrt.

De groete 
Manny


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Dezember 2011)

Tja, und leider auch schon wieder raus!

Wegen überraschendem Einfall von Arbeit bin ich Freitag raus.

Donnerstag wenn dann nur spät ( mit Beleuchtung), weil ich mittags mein Strassenmotorrad zu nem Freund in die Halle bringen muss, um es nächstes Jahr wieder fit für die Saison zu machen.


Wenn sich für die Beleuchtungsgrundlagenrunde noch mehr finden wärs super ansonsten hab ich Pech.

Die könnte dann ab Hinsbeck oder auch ab Wachtendonk oder von wo auch immer gehen, Rad hätte ich dann eh im Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi,


Denke das ich morgen fahre.

Rest der Woche schaue ich noch.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Dezember 2011)

Morgen wird beim mir nix, ausser du bist um 1900 Uhr in Weilerswist.

Dann könnten wir in der Ville ne Runde Wildschweine jagen fahren.  Manchmal allerdings auch anders herum.


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. Dezember 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Denke das ich morgen fahre.
> ...


 

Heute kan ich leider nicht.....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Dezember 2011)

So wie die Wettervorhersage es darstellt, waren die, die heute gefahren sind, wohl besser dran.

Wenn trotzdem morgen abend jemand fahren will, bist ca 1200 morgen Mittag könntet ihr euch melden.


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Dezember 2011)

Morgen?


----------



## Olli.K (30. Dezember 2011)

11 Uhr von WD zum WS.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Dezember 2011)

Wann wäre das in HB JH ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Dezember 2011)

11:39.....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (31. Dezember 2011)

Hätt ich mir eigentlich denken können.

Allerdings bin ich mir noch uneins, bin heute vom Pladdern des Regens auf der Scheibe aufgewacht.

Nass und kalt hatt ich gestern schon auf Arbeit.

Na ich geh nochmal in mich und schick dir dann ne Sims.

Edith sagt: nee, wird mir zu sudelig.


----------



## Olli.K (31. Dezember 2011)

Bis 11 sind es noch 2 1/4 Std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (31. Dezember 2011)

Das stimmt, Olli.
 Allerdings glaub ich nicht, dass bei Nieselregen und Luftfeuchtigkeit 100% die Trails wirklich abtrocknen werden. 
Deshalb löse ich heute meine Mädchenkarte ein.
Hab die Woche genug gefroren.

Wünsche euch viel Spass und allen einen Guten Rutsch (ins neue Jahr)

MfG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

Mir ist das Wetter auch zu bescheiden.....

Guten Übergang .

Morgen werden die Tachos  genullt und das neue Bike Jahr beginnt

In diesem Sinne: Alpen X 2012 ???


----------



## Olli.K (31. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem Wetter, bleibe ich auch zuhause.

Wünsche euch allen einen *GUTEN RUTSCH*.


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Dezember 2011)

So wie es ausschaut gibbet Sylvester wohl im Gummiboot Allen nen juten Rutsch und neues Jahr neuer Speichenbruch


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch....


----------



## Junior97 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt von euch jemand bei der Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy 2012 (WWBT2012) mit ?
Wenn ja könnte mich vielleicht jemand zu den einzelnen Läufen mitnehmen? 

Infos zur WWBT2012 findet ihr auf Folgenden Seiten:
http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/
http://www.radsport-westfalen-mitte.de/joomla/

Junior97


----------



## Olli.P. (4. Januar 2012)

So, nach 9 Wöchiger verletzungspause melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück.
Wünsche allen noch ein frohes neues 2012 und hoffe das es besser wird als das alte Jahr.

MfG

Olli


----------



## VeganSusen (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo 

Ich komme aus Nettetal und bin MTB Neuling. Habe mir vor kurzem ein 4 Cross Bike gekauft für 900 Euro+ Helm. Würde gerne Erfahrung sammeln und etwas von der Fortgeschrittenen Bikern/Bikerinen lernen.

lg Saskia


----------



## Lübke27 (4. Januar 2012)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich wünsche allen ein FROHES NEUES JAHR. Ich hoffe wir werden uns auf vielen Touran 2012 sehen. Ich plane meinen Umbau bis spätestens Ostern abzuschließen, so dass ich im Sommer mehr Zeit zum Radfahren hab.

@Saskia: Hast Du 900 Euro und den Helm in Zahlung geben müssen, oder hast Du für Helm und Rad 900 Euro bezahlt? ;-). Egal: Herzlich willkommen. 4x-Rad... Hmmm... Problem wird bei unseren Touren sein, das man auch mal Berg hoch fahren muss, und mit nem 4x ist man ja geometriebedingt eher eingeschränkt und antriebstechnisch ebenfalls nicht mit der besten Übersetzung ausgestattet. Aber das können wir ausprobieren.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

Ein Frohes Neues und vor allem verletzungsfreies Jahr wünsche ich euch allen.

Nach meinem Steißbeinbruch würde ich gerne wieder anfangen zu fahren. 
Wenn also jemand  Lust auf eine kleine "Invalidenrunde" hat, gen Wochenende möchte ich gerne mal meine (Nicht)Kondition testen.

Viele Grüße

Jean


----------



## skor (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

verfolge diesen Thread schon etwas länger und mein AM ist nun nach langer Zeit endlich fertig geworden.
Wollte fragen ob und wann man sich vielleicht einer Tour anschließen könnte!?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## timebreaker (4. Januar 2012)

wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes und gutes aber vor allem ein verletzungsfreies und trockenes geiles Bikejahr 

Gruß Lothar....
PS werde jetzt im Winter mal anders die Pisten runter fahren


----------



## xRalfx (4. Januar 2012)

wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr.....


----------



## Estoniaclan (4. Januar 2012)

skor schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> verfolge diesen Thread schon etwas länger und mein AM ist nun nach langer Zeit endlich fertig geworden.
> Wollte fragen ob und wann man sich vielleicht einer Tour anschließen könnte!?
> ...



seh grad das du auch das Reiseradeln betreibst... das trifft sich gut


----------



## Gudyo (4. Januar 2012)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Neues gehabt zu haben!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (4. Januar 2012)

skor schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> verfolge diesen Thread schon etwas länger und mein AM ist nun nach langer Zeit endlich fertig geworden.
> Wollte fragen ob und wann man sich vielleicht einer Tour anschließen könnte!?
> ...




Dann schließ ich mich mal an, ich lese hier auch schon länger mit und kenne die Gegend in der ihr unterwegs seit auch schon etwas.

Wohne in Venlo, fahre ein Specialized Enduro und würde mich gerne eurer Truppe anschließen.

Gruß, Christopher


----------



## Junior97 (4. Januar 2012)

Echt keiner eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## Gudyo (4. Januar 2012)

Manoman, hier geht ja richtig was ab. Während ich noch nach meiner Kondition suche, kommen immer mehr neue Leute dazu. Da sag ich mal willkommen und hoffentlich bis bald. @Junior: Ne wirklich nicht! Und ein Tipp fürs Leben, erst mal vorstellen und bisgen was erzählen von sich, dass macht Eindruck . Ansonsten gilt in diesem Thread der Grundsatz = keine Antwort bedeutet NEIN oder kein Interesse (ohne dies Böse zu meinen!).
@Jean: Du machst aber auch immer Sachen, wen es keine jungen Hunde regnet bin ich am WE am Start auch wen es mir jetzt schon wieder leid tut sowas zu schreiben. Ich bin mehr als unfit und es wird richtig gemütlich werden. Über wann und wo können wir noch schreiben. Was ist den mit dem pösen purschen?  
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ultraenz (4. Januar 2012)

Am Wochenende wäre ich wohl dabei. Und ne gemütliche Runde klingt sehr gut.


----------



## Dutchmanny (4. Januar 2012)

Dann erst mal ein hallo an all die neuen und natürlich die alten hier  , Ich möchte am sonntag wieder fahren, wenn das wetter mit spielt natürlich. Wie wär es mit dem WS (Weisser Stein).....freiwillige?


----------



## ultraenz (4. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre dabei, falls es nicht zu sehr regnet


----------



## skor (4. Januar 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> seh grad das du auch das Reiseradeln betreibst... das trifft sich gut



Ja, so ist es 
Schottland war meine erste große Reise. Knapp 1000km in 12 Tagen und davon nur zwei Regentage!
Diesen Sommer kommt vielleicht die nächste größere Reise... mal sehen was sich so ergibt.


----------



## skor (4. Januar 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Dann erst mal ein hallo an all die neuen und natürlich die alten hier  , Ich möchte am sonntag wieder fahren, wenn das wetter mit spielt natürlich. Wie wär es mit dem WS (Weisser Stein).....freiwillige?



Ein Kumpel von mir wollte vielleicht mit mir in Wuppertal fahren. Jedoch steht das alles noch nichts so fest.
Wäre es vielleicht möglich relativ spontan zum mitfahren zuzusagen? Natürlich nur wenn man willkommen ist!? 

Wo oder was ist "Weisser Stein"? Bei google erhalte ich keine klare Antwort.
Danke!


----------



## ultraenz (4. Januar 2012)

http://wikimapia.org/15794818/de/Weisser-Stein

Das ist der weiße Stein, in der Nähe gibt es relativ viele kleine Wege und man kann ne Menge Spaß im Dreck haben...


----------



## skor (4. Januar 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> http://wikimapia.org/15794818/de/Weisser-Stein
> 
> Das ist der weiße Stein, in der Nähe gibt es relativ viele kleine Wege und man kann ne Menge Spaß im Dreck haben...



Vielen Dank!
Kenn die Ecke bzw. bin mal durch dieses "Munitionslager" mal durchgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (4. Januar 2012)

skor schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir wollte vielleicht mit mir in Wuppertal fahren. Jedoch steht das alles noch nichts so fest.
> Wäre es vielleicht möglich relativ spontan zum mitfahren zuzusagen? Natürlich nur wenn man willkommen ist!?


 

Willkommen ist jeder der spass am Biken hat! Ich fahre auf jeden fall,ausser wenn es regnet.
Melde dich einfach wenn du mehr weisst.
De groet


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Januar 2012)

Nabend,


Sonntag dabei.

Willkommen ist hier jeder, der "verrückt"genug ist und Spass am radeln mibringt


----------



## ultraenz (4. Januar 2012)

Kann mich vllt jmd von Venlo aus mitnehmen, dann könnte ich mir die 15 km Hinweg mitm Rad sparen.
Also ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten mit einem Auto zum Treffpunkt kommen werden.

Natürlich nur, falls jmd aus meiner Nähe kommt und der Weg eh über Venlo führt


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. Januar 2012)

Da passt man nen Moment nicht auf, da erfindet ihr das Forum neu! 

Frohes Neues ihr alle. Willkommen an alle Neulinge( die sich vorgestellt haben)

Friedhelm, den "Pösen Purschen" gibts nicht mehr, hab das A.K. in Rente geschickt. mal sehen, wie lange es hält.

Und der Invalidenrunde werde ich mich zu gegebener Zeit anschliessen.

War das furchtbar heute  Fit war ich ja nie, aber dass!?
Dazu nochmal mit Schmackes aufs Maul geflogen, das Jahr fängt an wie das letzte aufgehört hat.

Ach ja Wochenende, ohne mich, bin knechten


----------



## Gudyo (5. Januar 2012)

@Karsten: Willkommen in meiner Welt. Für WS bin ich raus nach dem Regen dieser Woche. Viel Spaß beim moorbaden für die ganz harten.


----------



## Lübke27 (5. Januar 2012)

So wie ich es lese, bin ich hier wieder einmal fitnessmÃ¤Ãig vollkommen richtig! 

@Berg31: Wasân mt Dir? Komplett dem Alkohol und den Frauen verfallen, oder haste heimlich trainiert? So Berg runter laufen und so...

@Lampenmichel: Kennst Du zufÃ¤llig jemanden der Superforce-Vorbauten in verschiedenen LÃ¤ngen hat?


----------



## Olli.P. (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn nicht gerade wieder Tornados angesagt sind wäre ich Sonntag auch dabei,wobei meine Kondition gleich Null sein wird denke ich.
@ Sebastian: Meinst du soetwas:http://www.actionsports.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Superforce&x=8&y=9?
MfG

Olli


----------



## Lübke27 (5. Januar 2012)

Ja, die meine ich - die Frage war aber bewusst an Michael gestellt, da er die Dinger sammelt.


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. Januar 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Kann mich vllt jmd von Venlo aus mitnehmen, dann könnte ich mir die 15 km Hinweg mitm Rad sparen.
> Also ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten mit einem Auto zum Treffpunkt kommen werden.
> 
> Natürlich nur, falls jmd aus meiner Nähe kommt und der Weg eh über Venlo führt


 
Ich könnte dich mit nehmen, müssten wir uns am Herongerberg treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Januar 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ja, die meine ich - die Frage war aber bewusst an Michael gestellt, da er die Dinger sammelt.



Unverkaeuflich......

Ausser 75/90 mm länge ........

Ps.: Schule ist positiv beendet!!!!!


----------



## Olli.K (5. Januar 2012)

Tach zusammen!
Wie spät soll es Sonntag losgehen?

@ Micha:

*GLÜCKWUNSCH*


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. Januar 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Unverkaeuflich......
> 
> Ausser 75/90 mm länge ........
> 
> Ps.: Schule ist positiv beendet!!!!!


 
Gratuliere  .....Müssen wir ja jetzt Meister Michael zu dir sagen!


----------



## Lübke27 (5. Januar 2012)

Hier, 75er wäre evtl. meiner wenn Du nen guten Preis würfelst.

Glückwunsch zum Bademeister!


----------



## ultraenz (5. Januar 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich könnte dich mit nehmen, müssten wir uns am Herongerberg treffen.




Das wäre sehr nett. Wo genau trifft man sich da?
Hast du nen Gepäckträger für die Räder? Sonst putze ich meine Karre lieber nochmal.


Um wie viel Uhr solls Sonntag eigentlich losgehen?


----------



## skor (5. Januar 2012)

Hey Männer,
ich bin für Sonntag leider raus.
Mein Kumpel und ich fahren gerade sehr spontan ins Allgäu zu snowboarden.

Nächstes mal bin ich aber dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. Januar 2012)

Gratuliere SpiderMEISTER!  

Da sich bis jetzt wohll noch keiner getraut hat, mach ich mal den Anfang:

AX klingt schon interressant.
Besonders wo´s dieses Jahr kein LV+F in der Eifel gibt und man ja nen Saisonziel braucht.

Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich mir das zutrauen soll.

Hast du schon Pläne bezüglich Termin und Route?

Auf jeden Fall will ich dieses Jahr zusätzlich zum Training öfter mal DA hin:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27109937"]Slippery when wet! on Vimeo[/ame]

Viele von diesen Trails bin ich schon gefahren, wenn auch bei besserem Wetter( sogar bei meinem Novemberausflug war das Wetter besser als das!)

MfG C.


----------



## ultraenz (5. Januar 2012)

Wo ist das?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. Januar 2012)

Hätte man dabeischreiben können. ;-)

Obwohls im Video erwähnt wird.

Das ist zwischen Wernigerode und Brocken

MfG C.


----------



## Olli.P. (6. Januar 2012)

> Ps.: Schule ist positiv beendet!!!!!



Glückwunsch!!

MfG

Olli


----------



## timebreaker (6. Januar 2012)

Ps.: Schule ist positiv beendet!!!!![/quote]

Auch Glückwünsche von mir.... 
dann kannst Du Dich ja jetzt voll und ganz auf´s biken konzentrieren 

Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Januar 2012)

@ Ultraenz... 
Habe einen Gepäckträger ,putzen kannst du ja trotzdem....
Kennst du die kreuzung Klagenfurtlaan / Nieuwe Goltenweg? Da wär es am besten.
Ich würde vorschlagen um 13.26 dann sind wir um 13.57 am WS wenn das für die anderen ok ist.
De groete


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Januar 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> @ Ultraenz...
> Habe einen Gepäckträger ,putzen kannst du ja trotzdem....
> Kennst du die kreuzung Klagenfurtlaan / Nieuwe Goltenweg? Da wär es am besten.
> Ich würde vorschlagen um 13.26 dann sind wir um 13.57 am WS wenn das für die anderen ok ist.
> De groete



Hallo,

Wie sieht es mit 13:00 Uhr aus???


----------



## ultraenz (6. Januar 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> @ Ultraenz...
> Habe einen Gepäckträger ,putzen kannst du ja trotzdem....
> Kennst du die kreuzung Klagenfurtlaan / Nieuwe Goltenweg? Da wär es am besten.
> Ich würde vorschlagen um 13.26 dann sind wir um 13.57 am WS wenn das für die anderen ok ist.
> De groete




Habs mir gerade bei googlemaps angeschaut, sollte ich finden.

Uhrzeit ist mir egal ob 13 oder 14 Uhr am WS


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Januar 2012)

13 uur aan de Witte Steen is goed hoor!
@ ultraenz wir treffen uns um 12.27 uhr.


----------



## Olli.K (6. Januar 2012)

Bin für Sonntag raus.
Bekommen Besuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Januar 2012)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Bin für Sonntag raus.
> Bekommen Besuch.



Schade......

13:00  Uhr WS geht klar, je nach Wetter......


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. Januar 2012)

Viel Vergnügen und einen Guten Rutsch.  ;-)

MfG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Januar 2012)

Danke....


----------



## Dutchmanny (7. Januar 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Viel Vergnügen und einen Guten Rutsch. ;-)
> 
> MfG C.


 
Ist Sylvester nicht schon vorbei?......


----------



## ultraenz (7. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mich für morgen leider auch abmelden, liege mit Grippe im Bett.

Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Januar 2012)

Sagens wirs mal so:

Sylvester ist natürlich vorbei.

Wenns allerdings im Wald das geregnet hat, was mir heute bei der Arbeit auf den Kopf gefallen ist, das ist´s etwas schlüpfrig auf den Trails. ;-)

MfG C.


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich melde mal vorsichtig mein Erscheinen an... Wenn ich hier zuhause ordentlich voran komme, es von Oben trocken ist werde ich versuchen mit zu fahren. Habe wohlnkeinerlei Fitness vorzuweisen. Falls ich nicht pünklich um 13.03 uhr da sein sollte braucht ihr nicht zu warten.


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Januar 2012)

Würde mich freuen wenn du es schaffen würdest! Ich warten bis 13.06


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Januar 2012)

Ich bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Januar 2012)

Falls doch noch einer kommen möchte ...ich warte bis 13.10uhr.


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Januar 2012)

Hey Manny, ich schaffe es leider nicht bis 13 uhr. Wenn es trocken bleibt, werde ich wahrscheinlich gegen 14 uhr starten. Und dann aufgrund der kuerzeren anfahrt auf den suechtelner hoehen. Viel Spaß. Ich freue mich auf die erste gemeinsame ausfahrt 2012.


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Januar 2012)

Super Wetter, entspannte Runde.
War ein schöner Tag, genau das richtige als wiedereinstieg.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Januar 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Super Wetter, entspannte Runde.
> War ein schöner Tag, genau das richtige als wiedereinstieg.
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Stimmt.....war ein schöner tag,hat nur eine stunde gedauert bis das bike wieder sauber war.


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Januar 2012)

Bei mir hats grade mal für ne Runde um den Hariksee gereicht. Geschätzte 8,75 km und dann wurde es dunkel... Lampen natürlich beide NICHT aufgeladen... Warum auch, wollte ja um 13 bzw 14 Uhr fahren...

Dafür sind zwei Türen eingebaut und Mutti ist froh  Ist doch auch was.


----------



## Mätz__ (8. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil Carsten! Würde mich freuen, wenn wir es dieses Jahr mal schaffen da mal zusammen langzufahren! Bin heiss! 
Allen ein Frohes Neues gehabt zu haben und bis bald hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter auf den Trails!

Alex





Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Gratuliere SpiderMEISTER!
> 
> Da sich bis jetzt wohll noch keiner getraut hat, mach ich mal den Anfang:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Januar 2012)

An mir solls nicht liegen, Alex.

Hab mir fest vorgenommen, dieses Jahr langfristiger zu planen.

Letztes jahr hat namlich so einiges nicht stattgefunden, was ich vorhatte.

Bis dann, C.


----------



## Dutchmanny (9. Januar 2012)

@ Carsten
Wenn es zeitlich passt könnte ich mich auch dafür begeisteren....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Januar 2012)

An mir solls nicht liegen.

MfG C.


----------



## Gudyo (9. Januar 2012)

Große Pläne werfen ihre Schatten voraus. Viel Spaß bei den Vorbereitungen. Ist sicherlich ne geile Sache aber ich setze meine Ziele deutlich niedriger an für dieses Jahr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (10. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts denn diese Woche mit Beleuchtungsfahrt aus?
Irgendwas geplant?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag.....?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag wär zeitlich ok, nur Wetter.com sieht nicht so gut aus.

Lust hätte ich aber nur, wenns ohne Freischwimmer abgeht.


----------



## Olli.K (11. Januar 2012)

Am Donnerstag soll in *gaaaaaanz* Deutschland der Schnee kommen.
Also, bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Olli.P. (11. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag ist gut.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Januar 2012)

Falls das Wetter mitspielt: 18:05 Uhr Start WD.
                                    18:44 Uhr  HB JH..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. Januar 2012)

Ne neue Zeit? Ihr verwirrt mich.

Leichter Regen, Wind mit Böen. Heisst dass, das das Wetter mitspielt?

Ich steck jedenfalls mal den Lampenakku ans Ladegerät.

Bis später.

MfG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Januar 2012)

Nabend,

http://www.msv-steele11.homepage.eu/index.html

Zur  Info......


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Januar 2012)

Schon notiert.

Wie sieht es mit dem WE aus. Fährt jemand? Ich will - weiß aber nicht wann. Entweder morgen Vormittag oder Sonntag nachmittags.


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Januar 2012)

wenn ich mein Rad bis morgen wieder zum laufen krieg, wäre ich morgen vormittag dabei...


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Januar 2012)

Schön, sollen wir uns die Sprünge an der Achterbahn mal anschauen fahren?


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Januar 2012)

Klar, warum nicht... mein Rad hab ich jeden Falls passend mit nem Coil Dämpfer ausgestattet. 

Mein Problem wird nur die Anfahrt sein. Ich glaub das ist über 25 km von mir... 
Evtl. dann doch eher WS.


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Januar 2012)

Fährst Du mit dem Rad zum WS? Von da aus wäre es ja nicht mehr soooooo weit...
Ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen, da meine Kondition noch im Winterschlaf liegt.

Noch ein Patient für Morgen? Was sollen wir sagen? 11.00 Uhr?


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. Januar 2012)

Für Sonntag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre nur einen Tag - und das wäre dann morgen. Außer Kosta sagt ab, dann könnte ich auf Sonntag nachmiitag ca. 13.30 Uhr umschwenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Januar 2012)

Ich würd sagen wir fahren dann Sonntag... 
Da nächste Woche Klausuren anstehen, möchte ich nicht gleich alles riskieren. Zumal ich jetzt auch ne weile nicht gefahren bin. 

Kann mir mal einer zeigen wo man die Achterbahn bei Googlemaps findet? 
Ist das eher bei Brüggen oder noch weiter runter nach Niederkrüchten?


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Januar 2012)

Jut, also Sonntag. Passt denn 13.30 Uhr? Treffpunkt WS?

Mein Wetterfrosch sagt frostige 2 Grad und Sonne. Gibt Schlechteres.


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Januar 2012)

Ich werd schon früher unterwegs sein, weil ich nicht im Dunkeln heim radeln will... denke ich bin so um 12 oder 12:30 am start..


----------



## ultraenz (13. Januar 2012)

hätte jmd vllt auch morgen zeit? sonntag kann ich nicht, würde morgen aber auf jeden fall fahren


----------



## Lübke27 (13. Januar 2012)

Mist, so früh kann ich am Sonntag nicht... Falls ich morgen fahre, sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Januar 2012)

Das mit sonntag ist kein Ding. Werd vorher schon ne runde drehen und dann können wir uns treffen.

Morgen bin ich übrigens auch am WS unterwegs. Wahrscheinlich auch so um 12 rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (13. Januar 2012)

gegen 12 am WS klingt recht gut, wollen wir was festes ausmachen?


----------



## Olli.P. (13. Januar 2012)

Morgen kann ich nicht, würde aber Sonntag gerne ne Runde drehen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. Januar 2012)

Ok......also Sonntag 13.30 WS!


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Januar 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> gegen 12 am WS klingt recht gut, wollen wir was festes ausmachen?



alles klar. Wir können uns 12 uhr am WS treffen. 
Falls was dazwischen kommt, werd ichs hier posten... 

Für Sonntag merk ich mir 13:30..


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Januar 2012)

> Ok......also Sonntag 13.30 WS!



Bin dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Januar 2012)

Ich nicht


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. Januar 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich nicht


 
Schade!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (14. Januar 2012)

Kosta, hast PN.


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. Januar 2012)

ich bin für morgen auch erst mal raus... ich schreib Montag eine etwas anspruchsvollere Klausur. Will mich da morgen noch mal richtig rein hängen. 

Heute wars auf jeden Fall astrein mit ultraenz. 
Eins kann ich euch aber sagen, matsche gibts da reichleich, das führt dazu, dass die "Singletrails" bald neben einander gefahren werden können


----------



## Olli.K (14. Januar 2012)

Bin auch um 13:30 Uhr am WS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (14. Januar 2012)

@Kosta....dann viel gück für Montag.


----------



## Lübke27 (14. Januar 2012)

Nabend, ich bin heute auch gefahren. War um Punkt 12 am WS, aber leider wart Ihr schon weg - meine Schuld, hätte ja was sagen können. Bin dann gemütlich zur Achterbahn: wow sag ich nur - nette Hügel, aber bin viele nicht gesprungen da ich ja alleine war.

Für morgen liegt die Tendenz auf JA - bin jedoch morgen vormittag unterwegs. Wie immer: wenn ich um 13.37 Uhr nicht da bin, könnt Ihr ohne mich fahren.


----------



## ultraenz (14. Januar 2012)

schade, wir sind um fünf vor zwölf losgefahren, weil wir gedacht haben, dass niemand mehr kommt.


----------



## Lübke27 (14. Januar 2012)

War ja meine eigene Schuld. Ich wäre pünktlich da gewesen, hatte aber vom Heidweiher an NUR Schnrchnasen vor mir. Hab fast 10min länger gebrauch als sonst. Seid Ihr durch die Schlucht?


----------



## ultraenz (14. Januar 2012)

Bin heute zwei Mal durch die Schlucht, wie Kosta schon gesagt hatte, bald kann man da zweispurig fahren. Zumindest ist bei den vielen Pfützen sind die Wege meist mehr als 2 m breit geworden. Sonst ists aber relativ trocken und gut fahrbar.


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. Januar 2012)

Ja heut war stand nur Schlucht auf dem Plan. Seltsamer weise haben wir heute sogar 2 Downhiller getroffen...sachen gibts!

Sag mal wie weit ist das eigentlich vom WS bis zu den Hügeln?


----------



## Lübke27 (14. Januar 2012)

Da mein Tacho anscheinend auch noch Winterpause hat, kann ich nicht mit einer KM-Zahl dienen. Ich hab ca ne Dreiviertelstunde/Stunde gebraucht. Meine ich zumindest


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Januar 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Ja heut war stand nur Schlucht auf dem Plan. Seltsamer weise haben wir heute sogar 2 Downhiller getroffen...sachen gibts!
> 
> Sag mal wie weit ist das eigentlich vom WS bis zu den Hügeln?



Ca. 8-10 km, je nach Streckenwahl....


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. Januar 2012)

Erster!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Januar 2012)

Wobei??


----------



## Lübke27 (15. Januar 2012)

Holländer halt... ;-)

Hat Spaß gemacht heute.


----------



## Olli.K (15. Januar 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Erster!!!!!


Im Bett!


----------



## monstrum (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Name ist Ingo und mich hat es von Bonn und danach Wales nach Dülken verschlagen.

Ich suche nette Leute mit denen ich mal ne Runde durch den Grenzwald oder die Höhen fahren könnte. Ich fahre gerne Single Trails aund schnelle Waldwege und quäle mich gerne mal, nur habe ich vor Treppen und son Kram immer noch all den Jahren was schiss..

Momentan bin ich nicht soo fit aber ich würde gerne bald wieder fit genug sein für Runden > 60 km > 1500 hm...

Tschööö


Ingo


----------



## Lübke27 (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Ingo und herzlich willkommen.

Mitlesen - Bescheid sagen - mitkommen. Ganz einfach.

Bis demnächst.


----------



## monstrum (16. Januar 2012)

Alles klar! Wird gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (16. Januar 2012)

Herzlich willkommen Ingo.

Wie Sebastian schon schrieb......Bescheid sagen - mitkommen. Aber nur mit guter laune 



Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Erster!!!!!


 
War nur mal auf eure reaktion gespannt


----------



## monstrum (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich aufm Rad bin habe ich immer gute Laune


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Januar 2012)

Nur wo kommen die "netten Leute" her......


----------



## Forstking (17. Januar 2012)

tach zusammen,

würde mich auch gerne an den nächsten wochenenden mal anschließen wenn keiner was dagegen hat. hab auch immer gute laune auf dem rad 

grüße kai


----------



## Gudyo (17. Januar 2012)

Willkommen Forstking (obwohl so neu biste ja auch nicht),
schönes Album, ich glaub da wird die buggelnunnerfraktion um einen Mitstreiter reicher . Heute war ich mal an den Müllbergen auf der Suche nach meiner Kondition aber das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist eine behördliche Strafandrohung für das befahren derselbigen. Da haben die Shaper es wohl ein wenig zu bunt getrieben, wer baut auch einen kicker genau über den Hauptweg? 
Nun den es ist wie es ist. Es gibt aber auch gute News, die Landwehr in Richtung HQ ist wieder durchgängig frei. Ich bleib am Ball und werd mich in ca. 10 Kg auch mal wieder trauen, bei euch mit zu fahren. Mein Ziel ist erstmal die Teilnahme in Essen Steele. 
So bis dann
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (17. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts am Donnerstag aus,evtl. ne Beleuchtungsfahrt?
mfg

olli


----------



## Olli.K (17. Januar 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wie siehts am Donnerstag aus,evtl. ne Beleuchtungsfahrt?
> mfg
> 
> olli



Hi,
denke wohl.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Januar 2012)

Bin auch interessiert an ner Beleuchtungsfahrt am Donnerstag 

Allerdings sind die Wetterunken sehr pessimistisch, eine Woche Regen.

War ja klar, ich hab am Samstag frei und wollte fahren 

Fridhelm, trau dich trotzdem.

Du hörst doch, wie hier immer alle tiefstapeln. Im Moment kann ich in der Woche noch gut planen, Grundlage tut not.

Greets an alle inclusive der Neubewerber.

P.S. für die neubewerber:

Donnerstags mit Beleuchtung heisst 18.00 PP (Parkplatz) Süchtelner Höhen

1839 PP Jugendherberge Hinsbeck und dann mal schauen.

Meistens kommen ab Süchteln so 40-45 KM zusammen.

Wer ab Hinsbeck mitfährt, braucht auch kein eigenes Licht, der Michael hat mal nen THW Lichtmast "gefunden" und fährt mit Generator im Rucksack


----------



## Olli.K (18. Januar 2012)

Wetter für morgen (laut wetter.com) nicht gut.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Januar 2012)

Morgen Abend ist es trocken.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (18. Januar 2012)

Oh, ich muß noch meine Akkus laden.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Olli.K (19. Januar 2012)

@ Michael:
Du bist sicher, dass Hubert mit dem Wetter recht hat???


----------



## Olli.P. (19. Januar 2012)

Muss leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen passen .
Viel Spaß allen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Januar 2012)

Das letzte Mal hat er doch auch recht gehabt. 

Akku´s hängen am Ladegerät.
.

Bis nachher!

C.


----------



## monstrum (19. Januar 2012)

Na super! Da melde ich mich mal hier zum mitkommen und dann bin ich erkältet...

Ich hoffe ich bin zügig wieder fit um mal mit Euch zu kommen.

Ansonsten dann erst Im März leider wieder da ich beruflich weg bin 

Tschööö


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. Januar 2012)

Oli, hat keinen Zweck mit Hubert zu streiten, hatte jetzt zweimal recht.

Es war trocken( von Oben).

Hat wer morgen am Samstag Lust auf  ne  Tour ? 

Wollte mal was anderes fahren, Dahlheim oder so.

Bin offen für Vorschläge.

MfG C.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Januar 2012)

Hmm, heute kann wohl auch Hubert nix machen.

Ich ziehe den Vorschlag zurück, dann fahr ich halt Schoppen.( Nach Motorradteilen.)


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag Abend mit Beleuchtung?

Den Hinweis mit Grundlage im Winter hab ich verstanden, ich kuck dann mal, ob mein hardtail noch da steht, wo ich es gelassen hab.


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Januar 2012)

Wir koennen auch Trails fahren, fahre die auch mit dem Winterrad...

Falls ich morgen zeitig Feierabend mache werde ,ich eine Runde drehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (23. Januar 2012)

Was heißt zeitlich?


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Januar 2012)

Hubert meldet für morgen Abend Regen......


----------



## Daggett (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
jemand am sonntag im kreis hs unterwegs?
würde gerne mal ein paar trails in der umgebung kennenlernen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Januar 2012)

Samstag?????


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Januar 2012)

Cool...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

Wann und wo?


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Januar 2012)

12:00.Uhr... Wo ist mir egal...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

12.00 ist gut.

Eigentlich hätt ich Bock auf Dahlheimer Mühle Richtung HK Wurzeltrails.

Aber willst du soweit fahren?


----------



## ultraenz (27. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wo diese Mühle ist.

Edit:
Habs gegoogelt, ist definitv zu weit weg für mich.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

Zu dieser Jahreszeit(Trainingszustand) fahr ich da auch nicht mit´m Rad hin.

Anreise mit Diesel.


----------



## ultraenz (27. Januar 2012)

fuer mich gibts zur zeit nur rad oder fussbus


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Januar 2012)

Tendiere eher zum WS......

Oder Dahlheim eine halbe Stunde später.....

Ultraenz könnte ich in Herongen unter der Autobahn Brücke aufgabeln.


----------



## ultraenz (27. Januar 2012)

das klingt gut, herongen ist gut erreichbar. ziel waere mir dann egal.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

Dann machen wir´s so:

Dahlheimer Mühle 12.30.

Mal schauen,wer noch aus dem Gebüsch gekrochen kommt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Januar 2012)

Alles klar.

11:45 Uhr Herongen unter der Brücke . mal schauen ob ich Dahlheim  noch finde...

Oder Parkplatz Oberkruechten??

Ach ja, Du fährst vor......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skor (28. Januar 2012)

Hey Jungs, habe mal angesagt das ich gerne mal mitfahren würde aber leider habe ich dieses Wochenende wiedermal keine Zeit. Plant ihr hin und wieder ein paar Touren länger im Voraus!? Falls ja, würde ich mich sehr dafür interessieren 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Januar 2012)

Was das Vorfahren angeht, kann ich machen.

Dann trainieren wir auch öfter mal das Wenden 

Für den PP Oberkrüchten hab ich keinen Waypoint.war da nur zweimal.

wenn du mir dewn noch geben könntest!?

Ansonsten vor der Mühle.

Skor:
Tach erstmal.

So halbfest ist die Beleuchtungsfahrt Donnerstag 1839 Jugendherberge Hinsbeck. Hängt vom Wetter ab.

Ansonsten geht es im Moment eher spontan zu, im Sommer werden grösserere Aktionen wie Ahrtal oder Bikepark auch weiter im Vorraus geplant.

MfG C.


----------



## ultraenz (28. Januar 2012)

alles klar bin dabei.
nur nochmal zur sicherheit, mit unter der autobahn meinst du bei abfahrt 2 von der a40?
koennte man auch kreuzug autobahn und leuther weg nehmen, die waere deutlich einfacher zum erreichen


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Januar 2012)

Dachte an diese hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.388013,6.267357&num=1&t=h&z=14

Komme aus Wachtendonk und fahre Richtung Kaldenkirchen.

@Carsten:http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.188...n=0.003598,0.010568&num=1&t=h&z=17&iwloc=near

Denke das ist der Sportplatz..


----------



## ultraenz (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn du Richtung Kaldenkirchen fährst, könntest du mich vielleicht auch in Leuth einsammeln? Das wäre ne Ecke Näher für mich.
Würde direkt neben der Hauptstraße bei der Ampel warten:
51.336236,6.219154

Passt das?


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Januar 2012)

Komme ich dich dort abholen, nur 8 min später....

Nur noch schauen ob der Carsten den Sportplatz findet


----------



## ultraenz (28. Januar 2012)

Wunderbar, dann um 11.53 in Leuth.


----------



## Mätz__ (28. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen!
Carsten, ich gehe nicht davon aus, das du noch 2 Plätze frei samt bikes in deinem Diesel hättest, oder?
Wollte morgen mit nem Kumpel endlich mal den WS austesten.
Waren da beide noch nie. "lohnt" das denn ohne ortskenntnis? also sind die trails da schwer zu finden oder ist das gebiet so überschaubar das wir einfach alles 2 mal fahren und dann zufrieden wieder nach hause fahren?

Also Tips für Aliens zum WS nehme ich gerne entgegen. Alternativ natürlich auch eine MFG zur Mühle 
Viel Spass euch und bis die Tage!


----------



## Mätz__ (28. Januar 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (29. Januar 2012)

Der WS lohnt auf alle Fälle. Da die Forstwege alle gleich aussehen und das Gebiet nicht gerade klein ist, besteht natürlich die Gefahr sich richtig zu verfahren. Kleiner Tipp: Vom PP WS ca. 400 m die Zufahrtstraße hoch und dann links in den Forstweg. So nach 200 m beginnen dann die Trails Richtung Schlucht. Da kann man ruhig paar mal hin und her fahren, alleine am ersten Abhang gibt es eine Menge Variationen im Schlamm zu landen. Generell kann man dann unten (schwer weil einige steile verblockte Stücke) oder oben lang fahren. Spaß macht die Schlucht immer. Die Trails sind deutlich sichtbar und selbst um die Jahreszeit mußte da auch mit  regem Gegenverkehr rechnen. Die Seite am Depot solle man M.E nur mit einem ortskundigen befahren da die Trails nicht nahtlos sind und man sich richtig gut verfahren kann wen man falsch abbiegt.
Gruß Friedhelm


PS: Ich geh jetzt kleine Runde drehen


----------



## Mätz__ (29. Januar 2012)

Sehr gut! Bin mal gespannt! Vielen dank für die Infos.
Nur schade das die Sonne nicht strahlt! Müssen wir das nachher wohl machen 

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. Januar 2012)

Also mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Frage für die Wurzeltrails zu spät kam, um 20.00 Uhr sass ich schon mit schmerzenden Knochen im Sessel 

Schön, mal wieder von dir zu hören.

Zwei Leute kann ich mitnehmen oder zwei(extra) Bikes. Ausser dein Kumpel ist´n Zwerg und fährt nen XS Rahmen, dann passt es vielleicht auch hinten rein, wenn nur die halbe Bank umgelegt ist. 

In drei Monaten fahren wir eh überland zur Mühle, stimmts?
Hab ich letzten Sommer mal gemacht, war mit nen Paar Schlenkern 80 KM, von dir aus 90. Allerdings über die Hälfte CC, also langweilig 

IM Februar sind bis jetzt alle Wochenenden arbeitsverseucht, also sehen wir uns Donnerstag zur Beleuchtungsfahrt, oder?

MfG C:


----------



## Gudyo (30. Januar 2012)

Wollte Morgen mal ne Runde drehen so gegen 16.30 Uhr. Treffen wäre dann so gegen 16.45 an der Fußgängerbrücke BAB 61 am Haus Waldfrieden. Die Runde nimmt einiges an Landwehr und den Müllberg mit. Sind so um die 25 km mit 150 hm ohne an und abreise.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Januar 2012)

Klingt gut, Friedhelm, wenn auch ziemlich kalt.

Lust hab ich, sag dir bis morgen Früh, ob ichs schaffe.

MfG C.


----------



## Mätz__ (30. Januar 2012)

Ja Donnerstags werde ich mal versuchen dazu zu stoßen.
Sonntag war total der Scheiss. Sind nicht zum WS sonder zum Waldstück bei der Blauen Lagune gefahren. Ca 20km Anreise über Straßen, ******** Kalt, zu wenig und die Falsche Kleidung an. Ging aber nur, zum Warm machen ganz ok. Dann da etwas rumgeballert, paar schöne Trails gefahren aber so richtig umreisend war es nicht. Das Gebiet ist wohl mehr so für CC liebhaber....
Naja und dann kam der Rückweg. Wurde schon Dunkel, noch kälter nur dieses mal gabs nix mehr zum warmfahren. Die eh schon feuchten (Schweiß) Klamotten haben dann sämtliche wärme rausgezogen...
War die mit abstand bescheidenste Bike Tour bisher. Aber man lernt ja dazu!

Wegen DOnnerstag: Wenn du mit dem Rad anreist, sag vorher bescheid, falls nicht SH oder Dornbusch Treffpunkt sind. In der letzten Zeit war ja viel WS oder andere Sachen die ich nicht kannte bzw zu weit weg sind. Mit der Auto anreise hab ichs nicht so.

Werde versuchen öfters mal hier rein zuschauen!
Bis dahin! 
Stay Dry!
bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (31. Januar 2012)

OK Klappt.

Wir sehen uns zur Eisbeintour


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. Februar 2012)

Nach Studium der Wettervorhersage ziehe ich für heute meine Mädchenkarte:

-7 bis -9° bei "eisigem" Wind ist mir für ne 4h Tour zu kalt.

Vom Sofa grüsst  C.


----------



## Lübke27 (2. Februar 2012)

Mimi! ;-)


----------



## ultraenz (2. Februar 2012)

Auch wenns am Wochenende kalt sein wird, es ist kein Niederschlag angesagt. Hätte deshalb jemand Interesse Samstag oder ne Runde am WS zu drehen?


----------



## Gudyo (2. Februar 2012)

Bin ne gannnnz kleine Runde gefahren, Arschkalt in Sinne des Wortes.
WE hätte ich am Sonntag Zeit.


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Februar 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Auch wenns am Wochenende kalt sein wird, es ist kein Niederschlag angesagt. Hätte deshalb jemand Interesse Samstag oder ne Runde am WS zu drehen?



Ws dabei..


----------



## Olli.K (2. Februar 2012)

Wollte am Sonntag hin, ca.11Uhr


----------



## ultraenz (3. Februar 2012)

Sorry Jungs, meine Eltern besuchen mich spontan übers Wochenende, dann ist leider nichts mit Radeln


----------



## skor (3. Februar 2012)

Ich grüße ich wiedermal!

Wollte nachfragen ob ich am Sonntag bei euch mitradeln kann/darf 

Gruß,
skor


----------



## Mätz__ (3. Februar 2012)

JA! SOnntag weisser Stein, richtig? Wäre voll gut wenn das klappen würde, und wir bis dahin da sind!
Würde mit nem Kollegen aus Süchteln angeradelt kommen.
Vllt wäre von mir aus dann auch gerne 11.39 Uhr ok, dann muss ich nicht ganz so früh aufstehen 

Michael! Du bist dabei oder? Zeigst du uns da mal was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. Februar 2012)

Viel Vergnügen euch allen am Wochenende.

Und friert euch nicht die Haxen ab.

MfG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Bin heute Abend auf einer Party, je nach dem wie mein morgiger Zustand ist bin ich dabei, oder auch nicht"........


----------



## Olli.K (5. Februar 2012)

bin um 11uhr (+-5min) am ws.
kann leider nicht später starten.


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. Februar 2012)

Ich wünsche euch viel spass heute, ich war gestern biken....sehr kalt aber gut.
Ich bin heute mal wieder auf einen geburstag (ich hasse geburstage am sontag)
Groetjes


----------



## Mätz__ (5. Februar 2012)

okay! Vllt sieht man sich ja später!
Angenehme Fahrt!
Bleibt warm!


----------



## xRalfx (5. Februar 2012)

Olli.K schrieb:


> bin um 11uhr (+-5min) am ws.
> kann leider nicht später starten.



werde auch kommen.......bis gleich, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Olli.K (5. Februar 2012)

xRalfx schrieb:


> werde auch kommen.......bis gleich, Gruß Ralf


 Sorry!
habe grade erst gelesen.
Warst du da?


----------



## xRalfx (5. Februar 2012)

ich war 10 min. zu spät, bei der Kälte konnte ich kein Gas geben....bin mit dem Rad angereist......
ist aber kein Problem, am WS bleibt man nicht lange alleine und mit dem MTB findet sich immer eine Gruppe bzw. heute bei der Kälte habe ich nur vier Fahrer gesehen.......
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Mätz__ (5. Februar 2012)

Bin wieder aufgetaut! Die Rad-Rückfahrt war dann doch nicht mehr so ohne. War ziemlich leer. Aber sehr geiler Tag heute! Bomben Wetter und ne coole Tour am WS! Besten dank für die Führung! Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timebreaker (6. Februar 2012)

so... wieder im Sector   war im Skiurlaub und da macht der downhill auch mächtig Spaß.... Vmax war 84Km/h... verstehe nicht, warum ich es beim Biken nicht schaffe  Ach ja.. die rechte Schulter habe ich mir etwas geprellt... ist aber nichts blau, aber es tut noch weh. Was nehmt ihr denn so bei prellungen? Ich denke, das ich Anfang März wieder dabei bin. Nächtes WE geht es nochmal auf die weiße Piste 
LG Lothar


----------



## Forstking (6. Februar 2012)

war ne schöne runde gestern aber verdammt kalt!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Februar 2012)

Plant jemand für Samstag eine Eisbeintour?

Wenn ja, bitte hier einstellen, ich häng mich dann dran.

Kann erst wieder morgen ab 23.00 Uhr ins Netz, habe "Spätschicht" 


MfG C.


----------



## ultraenz (10. Februar 2012)

Wenns nicht zuuuu eisig wird wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Gudyo (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Samstag muss ich meine Decke in der Küche einziehen und Sonntag weis ich es noch nicht. Bei den Temperaturen fahre ich sowieso max. 1 bis 1 1/4 Std. und da lohnt keine Anreise mit dem Auto. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## xRalfx (10. Februar 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Plant jemand für Samstag eine Eisbeintour?
> 
> Wenn ja, bitte hier einstellen, ich häng mich dann dran.
> 
> ...



99% dabei........Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Februar 2012)

So, hab die Spätschicht vorzeitig beendet, waren nur vier Teilnehmer.


Was nicht so eisig angeht, wärmer als -4° wirds auf keinen Fall.

Christopher, wenn du trotzdem willst, ich hätt nochmal Bock auf Wildenrath.

Allerdings diesmal mit Einstiegspunkt in Wildenrath, da wo die wilden Wurzelabfahrten sind( und wir Pause gemacht haben.)

Wenn wir dort starten, schaffen wir die Halde eher und sparen uns die 10KM Umweg vom PP Sportplatz.

Ne gute Startzeit wäre 1300 Uhr in WR wegen der Temperatur.

Wenn du Lust hast, ich mach Adf (A...., der fährt)

Ralf, wenn du willst, 13.00 Uhr Wassenberg auf dem Supermarktparkplatz.  ist allerdings deutlich  "nicht Rennradgeeignet" Der Focus liegt klar auf AM/Enduro mit leichten Anflügen von DH.

MfG C.


----------



## ultraenz (11. Februar 2012)

Wildenrath wäre ich sofort dabei, hab allerdings kein Auto hier. Könntest du mich iwo einsammeln?
Temperatur sollte klargehen, war heute Nachmittag ne Stunde radeln und ich lebe...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

12.30 Leuth Ampel B221

Wechselklamotten einplanen.

Bis Dann C.


----------



## xRalfx (11. Februar 2012)

die Ampel am VIP- Club / Radarfalle oder Kreuzung Richtung Hinsbeck ........werde als erstes an die Kreuzung Richtung HB fahren.....
12:30 Uhr wäre dabei
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

Kleines Problem, hab nur zwei Sitzplätze im Auto oder nur zwei Radplätze, je nach Ausrüstung.

Besser ist der Treffpunkt in Wassenberg vor dem ?Penny? Markt.

Von da geht die Tour los.

MfG C.


----------



## ultraenz (11. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich ganz lieb fragen würde, nimmst du mich trotzdem mit Carsten?


----------



## xRalfx (11. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## xRalfx (11. Februar 2012)

- 8° C.......ich bin raus......sorry das ist mir zu kalt


----------



## ultraenz (11. Februar 2012)

Carsten sagt, dass Ralf mich mitnehemen soll. Ralf, beim Vip-Club um 1230 oder wo anders?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

Wäre natürlich einfacher für mich und spart Gurkerei.

Wenn du also willst, dann schliess dich mal mit Ultraenz kurz, wann und wo genau ihr euch treffen wollt.

13.00 Uhr Pennymarkt Wassenberg.

Bring dein Fully mit. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (11. Februar 2012)

xRalfx schrieb:


> - 8° C.......ich bin raus......sorry das ist mir zu kalt



ich hoffe ihr habt das gelesen.........selbst jetzt haben wir noch -6°C und im Wald noch kälter.......das macht mir keinen Spaß
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Februar 2012)

Morgen???


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

Haben wir gelesen.

War echt klasse im Wald, bisschen Schnee,kein Schlamm, ne super Luft hat riesig Spass gemacht.

Allerdings sehr rumpelig, alles was sonst Schlamm ist, war zum Waschbrett gefroren.

Hat die Federung gut durchgewalkt ;-)

Hab nen schönes Video von Ultraenz an der Bohlentreppe gemacht, der Kollege ist da gekonnt runtergebraten!!

Nächste Woche solls milder und viel nasser werden, wer kann sollte das Angebot von Micha für Morgen annehmen.
Das dürfte die letzte schlammfreie Tour für längere Zeit werden.

@Friedhelm und Micha:

wenn man von Wassenberg aus startet, hat man mehr technische und wurzelige Trails auf weniger Kilometern, wir haben mit 28 KM alles zwischen Wassenberg und Rothenbachtrail abgegrast.
Diesmal sogar ohne Schiebe/Tragepassage. ;-)

MfG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Februar 2012)

Wo ist das Video


----------



## ultraenz (11. Februar 2012)

Video würde ich auch gerne mal sehen. Wann ich die 3,41GB Bilder von der Kamera sichte weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## Mätz__ (12. Februar 2012)

Bin heute mit nem Kumpel um halb 3 am WS. Wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte, seit ihr gerne willkommen.
Bitte bescheid sagen damit ich euch nicht stehen lasse


----------



## Gudyo (12. Februar 2012)

War nix mit fahren heute, hatte mit dem Rest der Decke zu kämpfen. Wollte gestern mal eben einen Streifen Estrich im Bad weghauen um das Gefälle für den Ablauf hin zu bekommen. Aus den vermeintlichen 30 Minuten sind dann 5 Stunden geworden weil der Estrich überall anfing zu reißen. Da hab ich den halt komplett rausgemacht. Der Fliesenleger wird sich freuen, nun ist der Auftrag um 10 Quadratmeter Estrich angewachsen. 
Ich werde Dienstag meine Müllbergrunde fahren.
Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Friedhelm !Wann dachtest du denn die zu drehen ??Nen bisserl Treppenhopsen  wäre mal ne jute Grundlage


----------



## Gudyo (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Peter,
bin so gegen 16.30 daheim also gegen 16.45 los. Treffen am pp Kaldenkirchen um 17.00 Uhr ok?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Februar 2012)

Isch weiß wo dein Balkon wohnt werde dann um 17 uhr das Geländer festhalten ...dann brauchste dich net hetzen


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

Die Idee hätte natürlich einengewissen Reiz.

Wettervorhersage lässt allerdings Wünsche offen.

Ach egal, ich denke,ich werde beim Balkonfesthalten helfen.;-)
mein Rad ist eh zu sauber, das fühlt sich schon wie´n Rennrad.

bis denne C.


----------



## ultraenz (13. Februar 2012)

Casten zeig mal lieber das Video!


----------



## timebreaker (15. Februar 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> War nix mit fahren heute, hatte mit dem Rest der Decke zu kämpfen. Wollte gestern mal eben einen Streifen Estrich im Bad weghauen um das Gefälle für den Ablauf hin zu bekommen. Aus den vermeintlichen 30 Minuten sind dann 5 Stunden geworden weil der Estrich überall anfing zu reißen. Da hab ich den halt komplett rausgemacht. Der Fliesenleger wird sich freuen, nun ist der Auftrag um 10 Quadratmeter Estrich angewachsen.
> Ich werde Dienstag meine Müllbergrunde fahren.
> Friedhelm




Hi friedhelm.... 
Du weißt schon, das der Estrich gut 3 bis 4 Wochen trocknen muss, bevor fliesen drauf machen kann...
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Februar 2012)

Muss gestehen das war gestern,ne geile Ferkelsrunde  Das Wetter war zwar nich der Burner aber mit euch Jungs wars wieder super
Gruß OPa Pedro


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Februar 2012)

Ganz deiner Meinung Pedro !

Bei dem wetter und Dusterniss die Treppen am Rheydter Müllberg runter, das hatte was.

Hast dir hoffentlich das verdiente Heldenbier gezischt!!

Und wenn du ein Leihhinterrad brauchst, einfach melden. Steht hier arbeitslos rum.

MfG C.

P.S:

Video posten hab ich noch nie gemacht und werd ich auch nicht machen.
Kriegst du demnächst auf Silberscheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (17. Februar 2012)

@Lothar: Ähmmmm, ja das ist kein Problem weil ich schon seit Juli in einer Baustelle lebe, irgendwann erreichst du den Zustand der Gnade, dann biste schmerzfrei
Was ist den mit Rosenmontag, Pappnase oder Mountainbike? Würde gern mal wieder die HK 2 Meinwege fahren, die hatte ich noch gar nicht letztes Jahr.
Ich werd gegen 13 Uhr am pp Oberkrüchten losfahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ultraenz (17. Februar 2012)

Wer hat Lust morgen Vormittag von Kaldenkirchen Richtung weisser Stein zur ner Schlammschlach? Abfahrt 10 oder 11 Uhr.


----------



## Forstking (18. Februar 2012)

falls jemand lust hat ich fahr mit ein paar leuten gegen 11Uhr am pp weißer stein los...


----------



## Lübke27 (18. Februar 2012)

Forstking schrieb:


> falls jemand lust hat ich fahr mit ein paar leuten gegen 11Uhr am pp weißer stein los...



Na wenn ich da mal nicht dabei war...


----------



## Gudyo (21. Februar 2012)

@Lübke: Haste zufällig irgendwas über 730 mm Breite mit 31,8mm rumliegen? Würde gern mal was breiteres auf meinem Enduro probieren. 
@Rest: Morgen?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Februar 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Lübke: Haste zufällig irgendwas über 730 mm Breite mit 31,8mm rumliegen? Würde gern mal was breiteres auf meinem Enduro probieren.
> @Rest: Morgen?
> Gruß Friedhelm


Hallo friedhelm,mit710 mm biste für hier bestens bedient die 740an mein bock is für hier fast too much;-)oder willste was für winterberg basteln? Wann wollste denn ne runde drehen?
Ps:die CKs sind da;-) werden aber noch was geschont


----------



## Gudyo (21. Februar 2012)

17 Uhr kann ich frühestens
hab jetzt 680 und kein Platz mehr für meine Wurstfinger, also sollte es schon mehr als 730 sein.
CK und schonen ist wie bergab und schieben also unnötig 
Ich fahre lieber nach Willingen, sind zwar 50 km mehr aber mir liegen die Strecken da besser und der Hamburger in der Pistenbar ist einfach genial.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Februar 2012)

Wenne magst bring ich dir den 710er mit den ich hier habzum testen leihe ich dir den gern,und wenn der dir zusagt kann man sich einigen


----------



## Lübke27 (21. Februar 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Lübke: Haste zufällig irgendwas über 730 mm Breite mit 31,8mm rumliegen?



Leider nicht. Obwohl... ne, der ist krumm... Sorry.
Bräuchte selber noch einen Weiteren.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Februar 2012)

1700 am Balkon?

Diesmal hab ich auch ne bessere Zeitplanung. Versprochen

MfG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (21. Februar 2012)

@Carsten: 1700 ist gut
@Lübke : guckst du http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...k-Brothers-Freeride-Lenker-Sage-2::29248.html
@Pedro: gucks du auch oben, 710 ist zu kurz denn es kommt nicht nur auf die Länge, sondern auch auf die Breite an


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. Februar 2012)

Friedhelm: 17.00 Balkon.

Alle:  Sonntag soll halbwegs brauchbares Wetter werden. Ausserdem wurde mir ein  Kurs    abgesagt.

 Radfahren?

MfG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Februar 2012)

Wer fährt hier Rad??


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Februar 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wer fährt hier Rad??


Du ?! Wir haben heute chillig den Monte Klamotte erfahren und schön genüsslich die Treppen zersetzt Und fleissig noch die Landwehre umgepflügt


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Februar 2012)

Friedhelm: MHMMM?!?

Gemeint ist wohl nicht gemacht.

Michael: Friedhelm und ich wollten Sonntag ne HK2 Runde Chillen, wie das heute wohl heisst.
Fully empfohlen, kein Bedarf fürs grosse Blatt.

MfG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Februar 2012)

Na da schaue ich mal, falls Ihr nicht zu einer Unchristlichen Zeit startet......


----------



## Olli.P. (23. Februar 2012)

> Friedhelm und ich wollten Sonntag ne HK2 Runde Chillen, wie das heute wohl heisst.
> Fully empfohlen, kein Bedarf fürs grosse Blatt.


Wenns Wetter passt und ihr mich mitnehmt wäre ich dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (23. Februar 2012)

Mal zur Deutlichkeit...(für die Ausländer unter uns) ..was heisst HK2 ????
De groete


----------



## Olli.P. (23. Februar 2012)

> Mal zur Deutlichkeit...(für die Ausländer unter uns) ..was heisst HK2 ????
> De groete


Das ist Heimatkunde 2 von Reigi, guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/index.php/zum-nachfahren/heimatkunden.html

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Februar 2012)

So wie ich die älteren Herren kenne, wird die Zeit eine sehr christliche sein:

Sonntag direkt nach der Frühmesse 

MfG C.


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Februar 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag direkt nach der Frühmesse
> 
> MfG C.


Was isn bei dir frühmesse?! nach 14 uhr???


----------



## Gudyo (23. Februar 2012)

Schlage mal Abfahrt 13 Uhr pp Oberkrüchten vor,dann simmer pünktlich zu Kaffee und Kuchen wieder an der Dahlheimer Mühle. Ich hol Carsten gegen 12.30 Uhr in Dülken ab. Wer bietet mehr?
Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Februar 2012)

Meine Frühmesse dauert bis wenigstens 13:30..dann Anfahrt Heimatbunker....unziehen... Bock auspacken ..da isset locker 15 uhr .....hhmm unterm Strich ...ich denk an euch


----------



## ultraenz (23. Februar 2012)

komme sonntag morgen um 10 aus paris wieder, falls ich nicht zu hinueber bin komme ich mit.


----------



## mountain 31 (24. Februar 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Carsten: 1700 ist gut
> @Lübke : guckst du http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...k-Brothers-Freeride-Lenker-Sage-2::29248.html
> @Pedro: gucks du auch oben, 710 ist zu kurz denn es kommt nicht nur auf die Länge, sondern auch auf die Breite an



Rothenbach geht dann aber mit den Tragflächen nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (24. Februar 2012)

Rothenbach geht nur an einer Stelle nicht. Und die geht auch mit 685mm kaum. 

Und sonst? Karneval gut überstanden?


----------



## mountain 31 (24. Februar 2012)

Nee, natürlich nicht! Die üblichen Tabak und Bier Abstossreaktionen: Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit! ;-)


----------



## Gudyo (24. Februar 2012)

@Berg 31: Mit den Worten des Lampenmichel: Kondition ist vergänglich, Fahrtechnik bleibt! Schön mal was von dir zu hören. Habe gestern noch mit Lübke über dich gesprochen, hatten schon vermutet, dass du unter die Walker gegangen bist oder ins Wasser weil Schalke gegen Gladbach ....naja, du weist schon. Hoffentlich hast du nach Karneval auch ein paar Pfund zuviel die dich im Rennanzug ein klein wenig unvorteilhaft wirken lassen und du endlich mal wieder mit dem richtigem Equip unterwegs bist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (24. Februar 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Berg 31: Mit den Worten des Lampenmichel: Kondition ist vergänglich, Fahrtechnik bleibt!



Jetzt streu auch noch Salz in die Wunden...


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Februar 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Jetzt streu auch noch Salz in die Wunden...



Ach deswegen fahren noch die Streuwagen von der GEM da draussen noch rum


----------



## Gudyo (25. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
ich glaube, dass die senile Bettflucht jetzt auch bei mir einsetzt .....

So, mein Wunschumbau des Speiseeis nimmt Gestalt an, der 780er Lenker ist schon da, jetzt warte ich noch auf den DHX 5 und dann kann Willingen kommen. Da meine bessere Hälfte gesagt hat das es kein neues Bike gibt, bevor das alte nicht hinüber ist, werde ich dran arbeiten 
Werde also morgen, sofern es trocken ist, mal wieder das Schweizer Taschenmesser unterm Hintern haben, ist eh geschmeidiger für die HK2 als mit der Kaffeemühle. Treffpunkt 13 Uhr scheint zu bleiben.
Bis denne
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (25. Februar 2012)

Liege mit Fieber und Kopfweh flach, bin raus für Morgen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (25. Februar 2012)

Bin für morgen noch drin, erwarte also die versprochene Mitfahrgelegenheit zu Kaffee und Kuchen um 1230.

MfG C.


----------



## ultraenz (26. Februar 2012)

Mag mir jmd ne Adresse oder sonst irgendwas sagen, damit ich den PP in Oberkrüchteln finde?


----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2012)

Na klar,
ist der Parkplatz am Sportplatz in Oberkrüchten, die Straße heißt An der Meer. Einfach durchfragen, ist leicht zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
war eine schöne Tour ohne Roadbook, zeigt wie leicht es ist, sich in dem Gebiet zu verfahren aber der Weg kann auch das Ziel sein. Für Kaffee und Kuchen hats dann ja auch noch gelangt vor dem dunkel werden. Alles easy.  Ich würde gern trotz schlechter Vorhersage mal den Mittwoch ins Auge fassen. 17 00 Uhr fahre ich bei mir los, sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet. Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Februar 2012)

Joh, Mittwoch behalten wir mal im Auge.

Pedro, Ladegerät schon gefunden?

MfG C.


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Februar 2012)

@ Carsten :Also das Ladegrät is wohl bei Copperfield inne lehre gewesen 
Zum Thema am Mittwoch: Bock ja ,aber der zeitplan is arsch eng  Da ich leider um 20 uhr fahren muss,dank n8 Dienst


----------



## geppi (27. Februar 2012)

@Friedhelm: Wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet oder was wichtiges da zwischen kommt würd ich mich Mittwoch gerne bei dir, euch dran hängen.
Könnte kurz vor fünf bei dir sein. Wäre das ok?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Gudyo (27. Februar 2012)

alles klar also mittwoch wen es nicht in strömen regnet.
Nachtrag: Habe heute meinen AFR (RP2) aus dem Enduro ausgebaut. Beim Luft ablassen kam eine ordentliche Portion Öl mit raus. Ist das normal oder vermute ich richtig das wohl die inneren Dichtungen zwischen Luft.- und Ölkammer hinüber sind? Der Dämpfer ist von 2009 und ein Einschicken zum Service kostet beinahe 200 Euro also nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich. Hat jemand solche Dämpfer schon mal aufgemacht oder hat einen Tipp wo man zum Thema Wartung paar Infos bekommt?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Öl ist erstmal kein grosses Problem, die Luftkammer ist ja Ölgeschmiert.

Hier die wichtigsten Infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438381

Ach ja: Mittwoch?!  ich bin raus Arbeit!

C.


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Februar 2012)

@friedhelm Muste ma bei you tube gucken.Service RP23 mein ich.voher musse aber nen 23iger dichtungsset ordernund du brauchst nen schraubstock dafür.
Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## skor (28. Februar 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> alles klar also mittwoch wen es nicht in strömen regnet.
> Nachtrag: Habe heute meinen AFR (RP2) aus dem Enduro ausgebaut. Beim Luft ablassen kam eine ordentliche Portion Öl mit raus. Ist das normal oder vermute ich richtig das wohl die inneren Dichtungen zwischen Luft.- und Ölkammer hinüber sind? Der Dämpfer ist von 2009 und ein Einschicken zum Service kostet beinahe 200 Euro also nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich. Hat jemand solche Dämpfer schon mal aufgemacht oder hat einen Tipp wo man zum Thema Wartung paar Infos bekommt?



Hi Gudyo,

beim ablassen der Luft ist es normal das einem etwas entgegen kommt. Solltest du dich dennoch dazu entscheiden den Service selber zu machen (Luftkammer) empfehle ich dir folgende Links

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]Float RP23 Rebuild      - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20050_Air-Sleeve-Kit-.html

Habe ich auch selber gemacht und es ist echt einfach!

Edit: Ups, vorherigen Beitrag übersehen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. März 2012)

Samstag radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (1. März 2012)

Für Samstag bin ich brutzeln Bike is bis auf nicht gut enlüftete Bremsen fast einsatzbereit,is ja auch nen Kunstück wenn die Bremsleitungen gekürzt werden Werd ma den Bock morgen früh bei Grams Fahrradstudio vorbeischieben 
@ Friedhelm und haste dein Dämpfer schon zerpflückt ??Wenne hilfe brauchst ruf an ;D

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (1. März 2012)

@Michel: Leider keine Zeit am Samstag, muss hier noch ein wenig die Nachbarn vergraulen mit Wanddurchbrüchen und Möbel rücken. Anschließend geh ich Bierchentrinken auf ner Burzeltagsfeier.  Hatte an eine Ausnüchterungsrunde für Sonntag gedacht. @Pedro: Nö, der geht ja noch und im Moment ist schon das neue Gummi im Einsatz. Das Speiseeis sieht jetzt ritschtitsch böse aus mit dem breiten Horn und dem DHX Air, werde also übernächsten Sonntag mal nach Belgien düsen wen das Wetter mitspielt. Kann zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten bieten nach Maasmechelen.(Einer muss mit , alleine geht da gar nix)
@Ultraenz: Kannst gerne mal der 680er Lenker ausprobieren, sag mal wie wir da zusammenkommen. @Skor und allen anderen: Danke für die wirklich hilfreichen Beiträge, spricht für dieses Forum und seine Leser! 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. März 2012)

@ Friedhelm gern geschehen , du tust ja auch mal was für andere *pfeiff*Ich sag mal je nach dem was morgem bei rum kommt,wird Sonntag nen juter rollout

@Ultranez wenn dir nen 710er mit 30mm rise in Carbon auch zusagen könnt, dann gib ma laut


----------



## Mätz__ (1. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,
ich hab mir vorgenommen, da jetzt am we die Dame nicht im Haus ist, mal mein Rad ins Wohnzimmer an den Ständer zu hängen und meine Gabel auseinander bauen und mal eine Grundreinigung durchzuführen. Bei den letzten Fahrten waren schon nach wenigen Kilometern so hohe Reibwerte an der Gabel das sie wirklich nur noch dicke Stöße geschluckt hat.
Den Ruf hat die Double Agent (Bionicon) ja eh schon weg, aber ich bilde mir ein, das es früher besser lief und das ausserdem da ordentlich Schmand in der Gabel bzw der Dichtung sitzt.
Von daher bin ich am Samstag wohl nicht dabei. Am Sonntag hätte ich auf jedenfall Zeit. 
Hoffe das das Rad dann wieder rollt


----------



## Estoniaclan (1. März 2012)

@ gudyo
wäre für Belgien zu haben 
und natürlich für samstag, wenn der startpunkt nicht so weit weg liegt.


----------



## ultraenz (2. März 2012)

Ich wäre bei Belgien auch dabei! Zur Not würde ich auch mit meiner Karre mitfahren.
@Costa: Ich könnte dich zu Hause abholen, zwei Räder sollten bei mir reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (2. März 2012)

Ich glaub es wäre besser wenn ich zu dir kommen würde. Ist schneller bis zur Autobahn.


----------



## ultraenz (2. März 2012)

Ich wohne mittlerweile in Kaldenkirchen, so weit ists bis zu dir auch nicht. Aber das koennen wir ja klaeren wenns wirklich feststeht


----------



## mountain 31 (2. März 2012)

Werde wenn ich mich morgen endlich wieder besser fühle auch mal mein 12er Rollout veranstalten, also wenn ihr einen dicken, alten Mann mit einem schönen Rad und einer halbn Gabel seht bitte nicht ansprechen und einfach in einem weitem Bogen überholen!

Bis ich dann konditionell wieder mich euch anschließen kann werden wohl noch Wochen vergehen und fahrtechnisch seid ihr ja sowieso alles Götter!


----------



## ultraenz (2. März 2012)

Übernächster Sonntag, wäre das der 18.3?


----------



## Gudyo (2. März 2012)

Ne, der 11. ist gemeint. Wie wir dahin kommen, klären wir dann, ich kann 3 Bikes plus Fahrer mitnehmen wäre also schon der günstigere Weg aber schaun mir mal.


----------



## Lübke27 (2. März 2012)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Werde wenn ich mich morgen endlich wieder besser fühle auch mal mein 12er Rollout veranstalten, also wenn ihr einen dicken, alten Mann mit einem schönen Rad und einer halbn Gabel seht bitte nicht ansprechen und einfach in einem weitem Bogen überholen!
> 
> Bis ich dann konditionell wieder mich euch anschließen kann werden wohl noch Wochen vergehen und fahrtechnisch seid ihr ja sowieso alles Götter!




Es lebt. 

Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Tour mit Dir. Und denk immer dran: So alt wie Du aussiehst, kannst Du gar nicht mehr werden. 

Von daher: Kopf hoch. Und ich freu mich wirklich!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. März 2012)

Morgen garnix, Sonntag wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt.Eigentlich würd ich was anderes lieber machen, aber wenn das nicht klappt?!

Maas Mechelen hat Friedhelm wieder super geplant, am We bin ich im Odenwald (im Wald) und danach auf dem Sachsenring ( im Kiesbett).

Quintessenz Wenn jemand übermorgen fährt, würde ich mich vielleicht spontan dranhängen, für den Rest bin ich unverfügbar.


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. März 2012)

Nehmt euch ein langes seil und einen grill mit nach Belgien .... frisch fleisch gib es ja genug da..
Arbeite momentan viel am haus, werde mich aber beeilen damit ich schnell wieder mit kann!


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. März 2012)

also wenn morgen nichts weiter geplant ist, werd ich ne Runde um den WS drehen. Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er sich ja anschließen, denke 13 uhr start sollte reichen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (2. März 2012)

Manny, 

könntest du den Zusammenhang zwischen langem Seil, Grill und Frischfleisch nochmal genau ausführen?

Irgendwie zünden meine Synapsen da noch nicht 

Ich werde es mir leider diesmal nicht live anschauen können, da wie schon gesagt verhindert.

Grüssle C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (2. März 2012)

ich versuch mich mal an der Lösung 

Das Seil wird benötigt, weil es keinen Lift gibt und es am oberen Teil schon recht Steil zu geht. Fahren geht da schon fast gar nicht mehr, also schieben...

Da es dort auch direkt ein paar Seen gibt, kann man den Abend dann schön am Grill ausklingen lassen. 

Das Frischfleisch sind dann die Büffel die da frei rum laufen und einfach mal im Weg stehen bleiben.


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. März 2012)

Soar Bremsen sind nu ferddich entlüftet Was geht sonntach ab? Wann wo wie treffen? Die Bienen brauchen auslauf


----------



## Gudyo (3. März 2012)

Ich werde morgen um 13 Uhr die beiden Müllberge umrunden. Wen du Lust hast hol ich dich so gegen 13.20 am pp Kaldenkirchen ab und wir fahren gemeinsam.
Friedhelm


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. März 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Manny,
> 
> könntest du den Zusammenhang zwischen langem Seil, Grill und Frischfleisch nochmal genau ausführen?
> 
> ...


 

Kosta hat alles schon sehr gut erklärt......mmmm Belgien hätte ich auch lust drauf, nur leider im moment ECHT keine zeit


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. März 2012)

Jut friedhelm machen wir so erst mein müllberg schreddern dann deinen Und zwischendurch pflügen wa die trails auf links


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. März 2012)

So ma nen dickes danke schön an Friedhelm Und ma nen paar Impressionen per Händy,vom letzen Umbau


----------



## Mätz__ (4. März 2012)

lecko grande!
Sehr geile Maschine. Wirklich nice. Hightech ohne ende!
Na dann mal gute Fahrt! gn8


----------



## mountain 31 (5. März 2012)

spätestens wenn du das ding blattvergoldest solltest du weniger von dem Zeug nehmen!




bikefun2009 schrieb:


> So ma nen dickes danke schön an Friedhelm Und ma nen paar Impressionen per Händy,vom letzen Umbau


----------



## ultraenz (5. März 2012)

Friedhelm wann würde es Sonntag losgehen? Und wo? Würdest du mir den Lenker mitbringen, dann könnte ich ihn mal testen und alles weitere würde ich danach mit dir besprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (5. März 2012)

Mätz schrieb:


> lecko grande!
> Sehr geile Maschine. Wirklich nice. Hightech ohne ende!
> Na dann mal gute Fahrt!


Danke sehr 


mountain 31 schrieb:


> spätestens wenn du das ding blattvergoldest solltest du weniger von dem Zeug nehmen!


NNÖÖ ,es gibt ja viele Farben ,und Hauptsache die is Schwarz Während ich Sonntag auf Friedhelm wartete und nochn bisserl die Bremsen gestresst hab ,is nen Goldfarbenes LV601 mit goldenen Hope Naben  vorbei gefahren . Erlich gesacht, sah das seeeehhhr gewöhnungbedürftig aus . Aber wie war das, Geschmack ,is bekanntlich verschieden


----------



## Estoniaclan (5. März 2012)

sagt mal, hat irgendjemand Lust hier drauf---> TRAILTROPHY

Wäre doch mal ne schöne Abwechslung


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. März 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> sagt mal, hat irgendjemand Lust hier drauf---> TRAILTROPHY
> 
> Wäre doch mal ne schöne Abwechslung



Lust schon, nur reicht meine Fahrtechnik nicht und mein Bike ist unterfedert.......


----------



## Mätz__ (5. März 2012)

DEINE Fahrtechnik reicht nicht? WTF? Wer soll denn da sonst fahren wenn nicht du? Allerdings weiss ich auch nicht genau worum es da geht! Scheint aber Enduro mäßig zu sein! Aber auch mit Hoch... glaube dein Bike ist schon richtig gut dafür sowas!

Grüße!

Bild 16 von 40: Dein Bike 

http://www.trailtrophy.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=67&lang=de


----------



## mountain 31 (5. März 2012)

In deinem link steht zu Latsch was von S 0 bis S 2, das macht ihr doch aufm Hinterrad!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. März 2012)

Manchmal glaub ich, die S-Grade sind wie die Sch...Länge, liegt doch sehr im Auge des Betrachters.

Ausserdem sollte man in den Alpen nicht verdrängen, dass wer S2 runter will sich vorher K3 ( 3XKotzen) hochgestrampelt hat. 

Vielleicht sollten wir im Frühjahr mal mit Harz anfangen, bevor wir in die Alpen fahren.

Obwohl, einige Mitleser waren ja schon da, nich wahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (5. März 2012)

ach was, das ist locker zu schaffen. 
So weit ich das Verstanden habe, fährt man erst mal in Gruppen los und kann sich bis zum nächsten Checkpoint Zeit lassen. Wird zumindest nicht auf Zeit gefahren. Dann kommt ne kleine Race Etappe wo jeder einzelne auf Zeit fährt, und dann vom nächsten Checkpoint aus, wieder zusammen. 

Und ich finde ihr Unterschätzt euch hier etwas. Konditionsmäßig macht ihr das Locker, ebenso könnt ihr alle nen Berg runter fahren. Dropen und Springen muss da keine können... 

Ich denke hier kommt jeder den Downhill in Willingen runter, dann wird man wohl auch paar Singletrails in den Alpen runter kommen 

Aber fürn Harz wäre ich auch zu haben... will endlich mal angemessen belohnt werden fürs hochstrampeln.


----------



## Mätz__ (5. März 2012)

Also bock hätte ich auf sowas auch... ist ja eigentlich auch ein Tag wie sonst auch. Gemeinsam radeln und oben lecker essen und trinken und dann ab und zu mal ein paar geile trails runter.... aber im Juni kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht wegen Urlaub. Aber wer weiss!

Mal ne andere Frage: Werde mir demnächst ne Sattelstütze kaufen. 
Ich hab meine Sattelstütze damals abgesägt weil die zu lang war und beim ganz runter setzen auf dem dämpfer auflag... nicht gut!
Ich hab natürlich die mindesteinsetz tiefe beachtet.

Also wenn ich jetzt meine starre Sattelstütze rausziehe und die gesamte Länge messe, dann ist das doch auch die Länge die bei den Vario Stütze angebgen ist oder? 350 bzw 400mm, richtig?

Frage zur Gravity Dropper: 
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...ze_27,2_--_350_mm_Hebel_links_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
hat die schonmal jemand mit 5" bzw 125mm absenkung und 27,2mm gesehn? Gibts das überhaupt?
Habe leider ein 30,0mm Rohr am BioRad.
Würde aber natürlich gerne die 125mm mitnehmen. Der Shop oben ist bisher überhaupt einer der wenigien die sconmal 27,2mm und den Hebel Links in der Classic Variante haben. mit 100mm, .... aber mehr is mehr!
125 anyone?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. März 2012)

Sende mal eine Mail an den Shop, habe meine dort auch in 430 mm länge und 125 mm Drop bekommen. Angeboten im Onlineshop war nur eine 350/400 mm länge.

Und schaue mal auf der Herstellerseite nach.......


----------



## Mätz__ (5. März 2012)

Ahh! Hätte ich auch selber mal drauf kommen können.
5" nur in 30,9mm... schade schade.
Aber gut. 100 werdens auch wohl tun 
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Gudyo (6. März 2012)

@Filty Trails: 10 Uhr macht der Park auf, würde bedeuten wenn ich fahre, Estoniaclan  um 8.30 am Bahnhof Dülken und dann gegen 9 Uhr Ultraenz am Grenzkiosk  nach Roermond. Andere Vorschläge?
Bitte dran denken Essen und Trinken mitnehmen, da gibts nix ausser freilaufendes Rindvieh und auf selbstgeschossenes können die in Belgien nicht so wirklich . Werde heute ne Runde drehen , weis aber noch nicht genau wann ich zu Hause bin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Forstking (6. März 2012)

falls jemand interesse hat, am Sonntag ist in Belgien (Namur) Just ride it...
Shuttle Service von 9-17Uhr (kostet 15)

bin am überlegen ob ich hin fahr

hier ein link dazu: http://www.b-m-b.be/index.php/topic/46099-just-ride-it-namur-11032012/


----------



## ultraenz (6. März 2012)

@Friedhelm: Klär den unwissenden kleinen doch mal bitte auf, wo genau der Kiosk ist. Also nen Punkt von googlemaps oder sowas....
Grillen wir da abends noch oder fahren wir nachm Radeln direkt wieder heim?


----------



## Estoniaclan (6. März 2012)

ich wollt nur noch kurz mal anmerken, dass man es nicht unterschätzen sollte auf den Filthy trails. 

Wenn man schon um 10 Uhr startet, wird schneller Abend als einem Lieb ist, weil man so fertig ist. Ich glaub die machen auch um 19 uhr die Tore da zu.

Das Hochschieben setzt eine gute Fitness voraus 

@forstking

die Strecke sieht in den Videos nicht so toll aus. Da bieten die filthy trails mehr, die sollten da mal lieber den shuttle service anbieten...


----------



## JulianK (6. März 2012)

Hallo,

wo ich hier gerade Bikepark höre. Gucke durch Zufall rein und habe meeegaa Bock!! 


mfg. Julian


----------



## ultraenz (6. März 2012)

Hat jmd Lust Donnerstag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (6. März 2012)

Ich..


----------



## ultraenz (6. März 2012)

http://9gag.com/gag/3143645


----------



## Forstking (7. März 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> ich wollt nur noch kurz mal anmerken, dass man es nicht unterschätzen sollte auf den Filthy trails.
> 
> Wenn man schon um 10 Uhr startet, wird schneller Abend als einem Lieb ist, weil man so fertig ist. Ich glaub die machen auch um 19 uhr die Tore da zu.
> 
> ...



filthys machen spaß aber das hochschieben nervt manchmal...
die strecken da sind halt ziemlich sprunglastig... 
ich war letztes jahr in chadfontaine beim just ride it und die strecke war top... einige sprünge aber auch technische stücke drin...


----------



## Gudyo (8. März 2012)

Morgähn,
@Ultraenz: Du musst bis Elmpt fahren, da ist ein Kreisverkehr, da fährst du bis an die RAF Basis Brüggen und dann rechts auf die alte B 230. Kurz hinter der Grenze ist dann links das Landhotel Cox und rechts die Pommesbude. Das ist der Grenzkiosk Maalbroek. Zum Grillen dürfte es gegen Abend zu kalt werden sicherlich finden wir da ne Pommesschmiede um was zu futtern. 

@Michel: Würde gerne heute mitfahren aber es warten noch so um die 20 Ytong auf mich und wollen bis morgen Abend aufgesetzt sein.
Friedhelm

PS: Auch geschobene Höhenmeter fördern die Ausdauer!


----------



## ultraenz (8. März 2012)

Alles klar, das sollte ich finden, vielen Dank. Costa, du wohnst doch in Breyell, das sind knapp 5 km Umweg, soll ich dich doch mitnehmen?


----------



## Estoniaclan (8. März 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Alles klar, das sollte ich finden, vielen Dank. Costa, du wohnst doch in Breyell, das sind knapp 5 km Umweg, soll ich dich doch mitnehmen?



wenn das möglich ist, wäre das Top...


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2012)

Guten Morgähn,
es ist gut das ihr beiden zusammen fahrt, ich muß nämlich leider absagen. Der Grund ist leicht erklärt: Am Montag werden bei mir neue Heizkörper aufgehängt und bis dahin muss ich die Nischen zugemauert und verputzt haben. Das zumauern ist erledigt aber nun muß ich alles verputzen und tapezieren (auf Wunsch eine einzelnen Person)  und das geht leider nicht an einem Tag. Sollte ich früher fertig sein als gedacht komme ich nach.
Gruß und viel Spaß 
Friedhelm


----------



## geppi (9. März 2012)

@Friedhelm: Dienstag oder Mittwoch eine Müllbergrunde?
Hat mir gut gefallen.

Gruß 
Andi


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. März 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (9. März 2012)

Hmm...... wenn Dienstag nix anliegt ,joar wieso nich ...wenn Mittwoch dann erst spät 16-17uhr weil ich Frühdienst hab  Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## ultraenz (9. März 2012)

Da Belgien dieses Wochenende doch nicht klappt, wie siehts bei euch so mit nächstem Wochenende aus?


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. März 2012)

Morgen???


----------



## ultraenz (11. März 2012)

joar


----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2012)

Dienstag 17 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## ultraenz (11. März 2012)

Ich war gerade radeln, hab leider einmal ziemlich stark mit der rechten Pedale aufgesetzt, das ist jetzt verbogen und wenn ich auf dem großen Ritzel fahren will klackert es sehr laut, wenn ich auf dem kleinen fahre ist nichts zu hören.
Was wird da wohl kaputt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geppi (11. März 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Dienstag 17 Uhr bei mir?



Hi Friedhelm,
geht klar. 17.00 Uhr bei dir.
Bis dann,
Andi


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2012)

17 uhr passt  Isch weiß wo dein Balkon wohnt


----------



## Estoniaclan (11. März 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich war gerade radeln, hab leider einmal ziemlich stark mit der rechten Pedale aufgesetzt, das ist jetzt verbogen und wenn ich auf dem großen Ritzel fahren will klackert es sehr laut, wenn ich auf dem kleinen fahre ist nichts zu hören.
> Was wird da wohl kaputt sein?



Hört sich eher danach an, als ob du mit dem kettenblatt aufgesetzt bist...


----------



## JulianK (11. März 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich war gerade radeln, hab leider einmal ziemlich stark mit der rechten Pedale aufgesetzt, das ist jetzt verbogen und wenn ich auf dem großen Ritzel fahren will klackert es sehr laut, wenn ich auf dem kleinen fahre ist nichts zu hören.
> Was wird da wohl kaputt sein?



Eventuell hat sich auch nur die Kurbel gelockert wenn du glück hast.
Aber wenn du auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt noch normal fahren kannst, tipp ich auch mal darauf dass das große Kettenblatt ein ei hat.
Um die Kurbel zu verbiegen gehört schon mehr dazu als nur mal ein bisschen heftiger aufkommen!


----------



## Gudyo (12. März 2012)

Manoman, ihr kriegt aber auch alles kaputt 
Mein Vater hätte früher gesagt: Mot dat dan mit alle jewalt kapott jon?
Ok, bis Dienstag.


----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2012)

Tach, erst mal schiebbbbbb um auf Seite 1 zu bleiben!
Jemand für ne Feierabendrunde am morgigen Donnerstag ab 17 Uhr zu begeistern, reise auch gerne an?! Samstag nehme ich mir frei von Baustelle, auch da könnte man ja was nettes Unternehmen. Filty´s oder Tour am WS oder.....?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ultraenz (14. März 2012)

Falls ich bis Samstag den Fehler gefunden und behoben habe wäre ich für Belgien


----------



## timebreaker (14. März 2012)

@ Friedhelm. 
evtl hätte ich Zeit morgen Abend und würde dann gerne ne Runde mitfahren. SH, HB. 
Bin aber was die Kondition angeht noch nicht auf der Höhe  War halt winterpause und die paar mal Ski fahren haben da auch nicht viel geholfen 
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. März 2012)

samstag, filthys hört sich gut an. Diesmal liegt auch nicht soviel Uni Kram an, zumindest bis jetzt nicht...

@ ultraenz 
Du kannst mit deinem Rad bei mir vorbei kommen... Evtl. Könnte ich dir helfen.


----------



## Gudyo (15. März 2012)

Morgen zusammen. Also wen du dich mit gemütlich bergauf und zügig bergab anfreunden kannst, bin ich gegen 17.15 Uhr am Hohen Busch pp Nähe Dirtpark. Meine Idee wäre dann durch die SH Richtung HB und Retour. Kann sich ja am Feuerturm auch noch ein wenig austoben.
Samstag holen wir dann also die verpatzte Tour vom vergangenem WE nach. Treffpunkt bleibt der Kiosk Maalbroek an der Grenze zu Roermond um 9.00 Uhr OK?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (15. März 2012)

Moin Mäddels,

ich kann am Sa. leider nicht mit nach Belgien, möchte aber Sa. Nachmittag so gegen 13-14 Uhr eine Tour machen. Wohin und ab wo? Keine Ahnung. Sollte aber gemütllich werden. Auch gerne mal mit ner Pause an der ein oder anderen kniffligen Stelle. Ich schwanke zwischen Start in Dahlheim oder am WS. Von Dahlheim aus, will ich bis zu Halde nach Ratheim, und vom WS aus soll es Richtung Achterbahn gehen.

Jemand Lust? Wetter soll ja Kurz/Kurz zulassen  Marco? Michael? Manni?


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. März 2012)

wäre auch ne gute alternative. Denn an der Achterbahn gibts feine Sachen...


----------



## Lübke27 (15. März 2012)

Deswegen ja. Filthys hätte ich ja auchLust, ich hab halt erst ab Mittags Zeit.


----------



## Olli.P. (15. März 2012)

> ich kann am Sa. leider nicht mit nach Belgien, möchte aber Sa. Nachmittag so gegen 13-14 Uhr eine Tour machen.


Ich wäre auch gerne dabei, wenn ich darf.Hatte auch vor am Samstag ne Runde zu drehen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Lübke27 (15. März 2012)

Nee... DU darfst nicht... Warst Du nicht auch Schalke-Fan?


----------



## Olli.P. (15. März 2012)

> Warst Du nicht auch Schalke-Fan?


Ich war nicht,ich bins immer noch
Schalker zu sein macht einsam....aber immer noch besser als Bayern

MfG

Olli


----------



## timebreaker (15. März 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich war nicht,ich bins immer noch
> Schalker zu sein macht einsam....aber immer noch besser als Bayern
> 
> MfG
> ...



Hihi... ich war gerade in Bayern, als Bor. MG die Bayern abgezogen hat... Und als der Skilehrer fragte, wo ich her komme, hatte ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Lübke27 (15. März 2012)

Olli weiß bestimmt auch wo er war... bei den letzten beiden Spielen gegen Gladbach. 

Apropos... Maaaaarrrrccooooooo....


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. März 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Moin Mäddels,
> 
> ich kann am Sa. leider nicht mit nach Belgien, möchte aber Sa. Nachmittag so gegen 13-14 Uhr eine Tour machen. Wohin und ab wo? Keine Ahnung. Sollte aber gemütllich werden. Auch gerne mal mit ner Pause an der ein oder anderen kniffligen Stelle. Ich schwanke zwischen Start in Dahlheim oder am WS. Von Dahlheim aus, will ich bis zu Halde nach Ratheim, und vom WS aus soll es Richtung Achterbahn gehen.
> 
> Jemand Lust? Wetter soll ja Kurz/Kurz zulassen  Marco? Michael? Manni?



Lust schon, habe aber Schule...Denke mal das ich Sonntag fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (15. März 2012)

Du bist doch schon Bademeister? Was musst Du denn jetzt noch lernen?


----------



## Gudyo (15. März 2012)

Nabend,
kann nur sagen wer heute nicht gefahren ist, hat was verpasst. Geilen Sonnenuntergang über Lobberich und völlige Windstille bei 17 Grad, mehr muss ein Frühling nicht können! Tendiere für Samstag zum WS. Ich werde dann gemütlich mit meiner Kaffeemühle zur Achterbahn gondeln und mir das Treiben der spielenden Kinder dort genüsslich reinziehen. Bis Samstag!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. März 2012)

ich tendiere ebenso zum WS. Wann ist denn treffen am WS, oder eher direkt zur Achterbahn?


----------



## ultraenz (15. März 2012)

Ich würd gern mal Belgien kennenlernen, aber Achterbahn wäre ich auch dabei. Nachmittags solls Regen geben, also iwann Vormittags treffen?


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,
will nicht vorgreifen aber treffen an der Achterbahn ist wie einem 5 jährigen vor der Eisdiele zu sagen: Warte mal schön hier , Mama geht einen Cafe Latte trinken. Denke wir treffen uns am WS und fahren zumindest gemeinsam los 
Schlage mal 13.30 vor, bis zur Achterbahn sind es selbst bei kreativer Wegfindung nicht mehr als 10 km vom WS, da ist man bei einsetzendem Regen in 30 Minuten wieder am Auto. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (16. März 2012)

30 min. bis zur Achterbahn? Das hab ich laenger in Erinnerung. Zumindest mit trails. egal. Ich kann nun doch schon etwas frueher. von mir aus also gerne schon um 12.30 uhr am WS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (16. März 2012)

12.30 klingt gut


----------



## Lübke27 (16. März 2012)

Super. Dann machen wir das fest: *Samstag 12.30 Uhr WS*


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2012)

Schön, 12.30 WS bin ich auch da. (Wisper to Lübke: Ist mir doch egal wie weit das ist, wollte nur nicht das wir wegen Regen verschieben  )


----------



## Olli.P. (16. März 2012)

> Nee... DU darfst nicht...


Ich bin dann auch da.
Hat jmnd. von euch evtl ne Dämpferpumpe? Meine hat irgendwie ne Macke.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Lübke27 (16. März 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch da.



Echt?

Nun gut. Habt ja gestern Abend gar nicht schlecht gespielt... Wenn Twente aber das eigentlich 100%ige 0:2 geschossen hätte, wäre es ein bitterer Abend für Euch geworden 

Bis morgen! Freu mich!

Dämpferpumpe bringe ich mit - sofern ich dran denke. Gedächtnis ist nicht so meines...


----------



## Dutchmanny (16. März 2012)

Ja Ja...macht euch mal einen schönen tag morgen   ohne mich.....ich werde erst wieder in 3 bis 4 wochen dabei sein können.


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. März 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ja Ja...macht euch mal einen schönen tag morgen   ohne mich.....ich werde erst wieder in 3 bis 4 wochen dabei sein können.


Ich darf ja auch nich ,der Termin zum bruzeln stand schon voher fest .Achnee dünsten sind 40 Grad weniger Viel Spaß zusammen


----------



## Estoniaclan (17. März 2012)

Ich bin raus für heute. Hab mir irgendwas eingefangen.. der Kopf tut weh und Hals ist am kratzen... gestern war noch nichts. 
Ich komm echt nicht mehr zum fahren...


----------



## ultraenz (17. März 2012)

bin auch raus, wollte gerade losfahren aber iwie will meine gabel nicht. bei dee kleinsten belastung schlaegt sie durch...


----------



## Gudyo (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
war schön heute, mein Oberarm nimmt langsam Farbe an aber ist nix was nicht mit Alkohol zu lindern ist. @Ultraenz: Luftdruck? Hatte auch den Lenker mit aber dann halt beim nächsten mal!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (17. März 2012)

Chefmechaniker Kosta hat die Gabel schon bei sich und kümmert sich netterweise drum, mehr weiß ich nicht. Aber ich meine, dass der Vorbesitzer ne Feder eingebaut hat.
Danke für den Lenker, beim nächsten Mal klappts.


----------



## Olli.P. (17. März 2012)

> war schön heute, mein Oberarm nimmt langsam Farbe an...


*
Fand ich auch, war eine angenehme Runde.Alles gute für deinen Arm, aber dem Ast gehts auch nicht besser

MfG

Olli
*


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. März 2012)

Heute 14:00 Uhr WS!

Falls das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Olli.P. (18. März 2012)

> Heute 14:00 Uhr WS!


Lust hätt ich schon,muss nur sehen ob ich das Auto meiner Frau bekomme.
Wenn ich um 14:00 nicht da bin hats nicht geklappt.

MfG

Olli


----------



## timebreaker (19. März 2012)

Hmm....
wer war denn gestern an der Dahlheimer Mühle? (um die Mittagszeit)
Mir kamen ca 6-7 Biker (5M 2W) entgegen und an der Mühle stand ein PKW aus MG mit 2 Bikes ....
War an dem Tag nur zu Fuß unterwegs.... muss ja auch mal sein.
Bin aber nächstes WE Sa o. So. auf jeden Fall mit Rad da (wenn das Wetter mit macht)
Gruß Lothar


----------



## Gudyo (19. März 2012)

Nabend,
für Morgen hab ich ne Schönwetter-Tour geplant. Fahre hier gegen 17.00 Uhr los in Richtung Mühlrather Mühle, Wegberg, Rheindahlen und über den Müllberg wieder heim.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## geppi (19. März 2012)

Schade, bei mir gibt es diese Woche nix. 
Hoffe das ich mich nächste Woche wieder anschließen kann.
Viel Spaß dann.

Andi


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. März 2012)

Hey Friedhelm,bin versucht in Versuchung zu geraten für deine Tour.

Gehe heut abend nochmal in mich,morgen nach dem (Meinem) Frühstück weisst du Bescheid.

MfG C.


----------



## Gudyo (20. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,
wird frühestens 18.00 Uhr heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. März 2012)

Ok, dann stehe ich 18.00 an deinem Balkon.

Wenns nicht klappt, bitte Kontakt über Handy, bin Unterwegs.

Bis dann C.


----------



## Gudyo (21. März 2012)

Tach,
nach dem gemütlichen Rollout am Dienstag schlage ich mal wieder ne etwas rumplige Tour rund um Hins vor. Ich gedenke, Morgen gegen 17.30 Uhr am pp SH zu starten. Kette rechts geht nicht weil ich mit der Kaffeemühle fahre. Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, ist herzlich willkommen.
Gruß Friedhelm

PS: Kaffeemühle is putt, wollte die Bremsbeläge wechseln an meiner Elixier R von 2009 weil die verglast sind. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das beide Zylinder sabbern und sich auch nicht mehr von alleine lösen. Also demontiert, gereinigt zusammengebaut und keinerlei Druck mehr.  Bevor ich da jetzt rummbastel und einen Crash riskiere, hab ich mir im Ausverkauf ne Code geordert.


----------



## Mätz__ (21. März 2012)

von welchem Tag sprichst du denn?
Samstag und Sonntag bin ich raus, ansonsten wäre ich gern dabei!
Ausserdem würde ich mir gerne mal ne gravity dropper von einem anschauen mit 4" falls vorhanden..... ich befürchte nämlich das die einfach zu lang ist für meine sattelhöhe ;(


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. März 2012)

Am Wochenende bin ich raus, das Wetter wird schön,die Biker und Camper drehen durch.

Mätz, schmeiss dein Internett an, die GD gibts in vielen, auch verschiedenen Längen, Meine ist 400, Michaels 430 mm lang, 350 hab ich auch schon bei Go- Cycle gesehen.

Ausserdem gibts nen Fred dazu im Bionicon Forum. Googst du mal 

C.


----------



## ultraenz (23. März 2012)

Wie siehts in der ersten Maiwoche aus, die Studenten haben frei und ich hätte Lust in den Harz, falls das wettertechnisch schon geht, oder iwo anders für ein paar Tage.


----------



## Gudyo (23. März 2012)

Sonntag, 13.00 Uhr Parkplatz Oberkrüchten. HK2 diesmal ohne verfahren
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (23. März 2012)

> Sonntag, 13.00 Uhr Parkplatz Oberkrüchten



Hört sich gut an, welcher PP ist das denn?
Bin dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Mätz__ (23. März 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Am Wochenende bin ich raus, das Wetter wird schön,die Biker und Camper drehen durch.
> 
> Mätz, schmeiss dein Internett an, die GD gibts in vielen, auch verschiedenen Längen, Meine ist 400, Michaels 430 mm lang, 350 hab ich auch schon bei Go- Cycle gesehen.
> 
> ...



Jaaa..... so weit war ich auch schon! Die gesamte länge ist nicht das Problem!
Die minimale aber!
Ich bin extrem knapp, oder unter dem mindestmaß.
Also auf der GD homepage steht z.b.: bei 4" versenken braucht man 7,5" sattelstütze "über dem rahmen".... naja und da hat schon im GD thread einer seine mit nem maßstab fotografiert und ich glaube halt das ich die 4" nicht benutzen kann, weil dann mein sattel höher wöre als er jetzt ist (bei maximal versenkter GD! ausgefahren natürlich)
Naja und um das rauszufinden  müsste ich das teil mal live sehen!
Aber wenn dem denn so ist, reichen mir vllt auch 3" stütze obwohl da halt mehr meistens mehr ist


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. März 2012)

@Mätz: mehr ist MEHR.

Deshalb träume ich ja von einer 125 er Stütze

heute erst wieder für die fiese Treppe an der Landesklinik die G D manuel noch weiter rein geschoben.

Angeberei Ende, hier klicken für Hilfe:

Wie lang ist deine aktuelle Stütze über alles, Sattelklemme bis Ende Rohr und wieviel davon steckt im Rahmen?

Ganz reingeschoben bleiben bei mir ca 180 mm sichtbar, dann stösst die Verstelleinrichtung gerade nicht am Rahmen an.

Das heisst für dich:

steht dein Sattel mehr als 180 mm über der Sattelstützen Klemme und hast du noch 170 mm im Rahmen, ohne das die Stütze den Dämpfer zerstört, passt die 350 er.

Sollten dir unten nur ein paar mm fehlen, müssten wir genau rein schauen, zumindest die 400 er lässt sich noch etwas kürzen wegen dem Gewinde zur Einstellung der Federvorspannung.


MfG C.


----------



## Gudyo (23. März 2012)

@ Olli: Ist der Parkplatz am Sportplatz in Oberkrüchten. Am besten fährst A 52 bis Ausfahrt Niederkrüchten, dann Richtung Wassenberg, an der zweiten Ampel rechts nach Oberkrüchten und dann die erste mögliche links hoch, die Strasse heißt "An der Meer". Geht durch ein Wohngebiet bis an den Sportplatz.

PS: Das heißt je länger, je lieber!


----------



## Olli.P. (23. März 2012)

Danke Friedhelm,
bin dann um 12:58 da.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Mätz__ (24. März 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> @Mätz: mehr ist MEHR.
> 
> Deshalb träume ich ja von einer 125 er Stütze
> 
> ...



180mm wören mega geil! bis zu den sattelrails....
Das Bild hier, hat mir angst gemacht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075747





bzw http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075749




danach sind es etwas über 210 mm.... ich bin bei mir bei 10mm unter dem maß!
Ich habe gebeten, von den sattelrails zu messen, da mir die einspanneinrichtung der GD sehr lang vorkommt!

zu finden hier, fast ganz unten : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414512&page=10

Wenn deinen 180mm reine sattelstütze sind, dann bin ich mir sicher, das ich keine 4"gd fahren kann ;(

auf dem foto ist es ja eine manuelle...hoffentlich ist die anders als deine....





so ähnlich sollte es dann nachher mal ausssehen..


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. März 2012)

Kommt wohl auch drau an, wie schräg dein Sattelrohr steht.

Hab gerade extra nochmal in dewr Mittelachse der Stütze gemessen, Mitte Sattelklemmung ( Strebe vom Sattel) bis Unterkante Verstellgehause ist 185 mm.

Achtung Gravitv Dropper !CLASSIC!

Erkennbar am Zugabgang parallel zur Stütze steht, nicht als Hasenfangschlinge hubnten raus.

Am besten telefonieren wir uns nächste Woche mal für ne Abendrunde zusammen, dann kannst du selber anfingern.

C.


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. März 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> .
> 
> Am besten telefonieren wir uns nächste Woche mal für ne Abendrunde zusammen, dann kannst du selber anfingern.
> 
> C.


Parkplatz A 52??? Du Schelm


----------



## Gudyo (24. März 2012)

Bevor das hier zum Technik-Thread mutiert, pflichte ich Opa Pedro bei. Trefft euch am PP Bockerter Heide, da könnt ihr euch eure Stütze gegenseitig zeigen, ist nicht ungewöhnlich das man da auch schon mal was über 125 mm zu sehen bekommt.
@Olli: Freu mich nicht alleine fahren zu müssen, bin dann um 13 Uhr da.
!Sommerzeit!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Mätz__ (25. März 2012)

Ja 185mm klingt doch schon sehr gut! Damit könnte ich dann ja schon was anfangen (um mal bei der zweideutigkeit zu bleiben) 

Ja sehr gut C. !
Dann bis nächste Woche! Bin eigentlich sehr flexibel, sag also bescheid wenn es dir passen würde! ANgenehmen SOnntag noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geppi (25. März 2012)

@Friedhelm,
Dienstag oder Mittwoch eine nette Runde?

Gruß 
Andi


----------



## Gudyo (25. März 2012)

Nabend,
@ Geppi: nach der Tour ist vor der Tour!
Ist ja jetzt ne Stunde länger hell, kann zu dir kommen gegen 17 Uhr und wir schauen mal nach ob die Hasenglöckchen schon blühen.
War ne schöne Tour heute mit Olli und Sebastian im Meinwege! In dem Zusammenhang hier mal die Ankündigung für Ostersamstag: Olli und ich haben vor, die CTF Grefrath zu fahren. Wir werden die Runde genüsslich fahren also deutlich unter 20er Schnitt, wer mit fahren will ist herzlich willkommen. Genaue Startzeit und Treffpunkt gibts dann noch. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## geppi (25. März 2012)

Friedhelm,
wäre dann Mittwoch ok? Hab gerade erfahren das ich Dienstag noch auf einem Geburtstag muß.
Können wir dann gerne machen, 17:00 Uhr ist gut. Treffen  bei mir.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Gudyo (26. März 2012)

Geht klar, also Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## geppi (26. März 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Geht klar, also Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr bei dir.



Bis dahin.

Andi


----------



## ultraenz (26. März 2012)

Auch wenn das hier eigentlich ein Lokalforum ist frage ich mal hier nach Hilfe:
Meine Gabel spinnt immernoch, sie hält zwar den Druck (150psi), allerdings federt sie nachdem man zwei bis drei Mal ordentlich im Stand einfedert fast komplett durch, ohne dabei Druck zu verlieren.
Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr was da los ist, vielleicht (hoffentlich) kann mir ja einer von helfen. Danke!

Edit: Ist ne Lyrik 2


----------



## Estoniaclan (26. März 2012)

ich tippe mal darauf, dass das 2 step im eimer ist. Probier mal den Hebel auf der linken Seite einmal in max Stellung zu stellen und dann einzufedern. 

über den Hebel wird die vorhandene Luft in die negativ Kammer geleitet, dadurch kann sich die Gabel Absenken. 

ich vermute mal, dass bei dir die Trennung der 2 Kammern irgendwie nicht mehr vorhanden ist.  

besorg dir am besten das Service Kit und such mal auf  youtube nach dem video für den 2 step service. Sah im video eigentlich ganz einfach aus. Dämpfer Pumpe kann ich dir leihen..
Wenn jetzt nicht klausuren anstehn würden, könnt ich dir helfen. so ist es leider etwas sehr stressig..


----------



## ultraenz (27. März 2012)

Wenn ich was an dem Hebel verstellt ändert sich leider noch nichts.

Welches Service-Kit brauche ich? 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p4d71f43e6d98e3a2688bde61003bac8e/Rock-Shox-Service-Kit.html
Ist es das für 22,58 oder das für 94,90? Denke nicht, das meine Lyrik nach 2009 gebaut wurde.

Da ich selbst kurz vor der Klausurenphase stehe werde ich denke ich erst in 3 Wochen die Zeit dafür finden =(


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. März 2012)

Chris, sagtest du nicht, deine Gabel sei "gecoilt" worden?

Bevor du jetzt Ersatzteile bestellst, sollten wir uns vielleicht erstmal über das Federmedium Klar werden.

Hat die Gabel ein/ mehrere Luftventile?

Wenn dem so ist, solltest du einen Coilumbau in Erwägung ziehen, weil sich Palaver mit dem 2Step in einem langen Bogen durchs Forum zieht.
Die Absenkung brauchst du doch eh nicht und Coil wär billiger.

Im Zweifel fahr doch mal zu / ruf doch malin Georgs Fahrradladen in MG an, in der Werkstatt Dani verlangen. Der hat mir bei meiner Lyrik geholfen.

Aber lass dich direkt mit der Werkstatt verbinden!

02161 / 63 14 11

Mfg C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (29. März 2012)

So, ich war gerade in Galdbach, sie haben meine Gabel angeschaut und sind der Meinung, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohnen würde die Gabel zu reparieren. Ich Dummkopf habe vorgestern leider das Luftventil abgebrochen, allein die neuen Teile würden 120 bis 150 Euro kosten. Dazu kommt dann nochmal der Einbau.
Auch die Kratzer an dem Tauchrohr sind ein großes Problem.
Was mache ich nun, eine neue gebrauchte kaufen, oder eine ganz neue? Und was für eine? Helft mir mal bitte. Danke


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. März 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du haben willst, Air oder coil nech   Wenns unbedingt ne Fox sein muss ,vvlt bist da mit ner jungen gebrauchten (zb bis 200km gelaufen,falls die Angaben vom Verkäufer stimmen  )janz jut beraten .Is aber schweine teuer ...Ich glaub Friedhelm hat sich ma ne ,wars ne lyrik coil; fürn relativen Appel und Ei neu geschossen ..Ich meine für 200 oder warens 300 Öcken gewesen Suntour soll auch jut geworden sein angeblich  Sorry wenn ich dir vvlt damit net helfen konnt  Hiern Link ausm Bikemarkt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/18


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. März 2012)

ich würd evtl deine lyrik nehmen...  kommt aber auf den Preis an...


----------



## Gudyo (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich dich schon hab fahren sehen lautet meine Empfehlung:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...il-Dual-Position-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html
günstig, robust, gute Ersatzteilversorgung.

Gruß Friedhelm

PS: geht was am WE?


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. März 2012)

schließ mich friedhelm an. Die Sektor würde ich mir auch holen, wenn ich mir ne Gabel neu kaufen würde. 

Die ist aber etwas schmächlicher als die Lyrik...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. März 2012)

Ihr habt einkalkuliert, dassd der Kollege ne 160er lyrik in seinem Enduro fährt?

Fox entfällt für jungen Studenten und Sektor ist zu kurz.

Die Pike Coil, die ich dir leihweise zur Verfügung stellen könnte, ist zwar auch zu kurz, dafür aber wenigstens umsonst.

Ansonsten sollten wir mal schauen, ob die kaputte Luftgabel sich nicht übergangsweise Coilen lässt, bis der gewünschte Reichtum eintritt.

Ich dachte da an Lufteinheit raus und von Carsten geliehene Stahlfeder rein.

Näheres kannst du hier im Forum nachlesen, das sollte technisch kein grosses Ding sein.

Haken an dem Vorschlag ist, dass es Zeitlich im Moment eher knapp ist bei mir, auf der Arbeit ist Frühjahrsoffensive.

Morgen steh ich um 6.00 auf, um vor der Arbeit Biken zu gehen.

Sonst wär ich die Woche garnicht gefahren.

MfG CMH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (29. März 2012)

Der gewünschte Reichtum tritt aber glaube ich erst nach vollendetem Studium auf, das wird noch ein paar Tage dauern.
Preislich ist die Sektor drin und eigentlich denke (oder doch hoffe?) ich nicht, dass ich als Neuling einen so großen Unterschied merken werde.
Ne Gabel die man trotz wenig Wartung viel fahren kann kommt mir sehr recht und viel Kritik zur Sektor habe ich im Netz nicht gefunden.
Trotzdem danke für das Angebot Carsten, aber ich werde denke ich mal die Sektor versuchen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. März 2012)

ich denke die sektor passt viel besser ins enduro als die lyrik. 
Die lyrik wÃ¤re was fÃ¼r ein SX Trail oder demo.. fÃ¼r unsere gefilde hier reichen sogar 130 mm und damit kann man auch noch spaÃ im bikepark haben... 

Ich bin student und fahre fox  Gebraucht kriegt man die schon zu recht erschwinglichen preisen, so lang man aufs kashima verzichten kann  Hab schon Fox Van36er fÃ¼r grad mal 200â¬ weggehen sehen... 

Falls jemand Samstag ne runde drehen mÃ¶chte, wÃ¤re ich dabei. Muss meine neu gewonnene HÃ¤rte auf den Trails beweisen


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. März 2012)

Es geht um die Einbaulänge.

ein Enduro sieht mit Keilformtieferlegung einfach ******** aus und fährt dazu auch noch komisch, weil der Lenkwinkel zu steil wird.

Bevor du das machst, bau erstmal Leihweise meine Pike ein, dann sehen wir weiter.
Google mal die EBL (Einbaulängen) der verschiedenen Gabeln, nen cm merkt mann.

CMH


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. März 2012)

klar gehts um die Einbauhöhe, nur darf man nicht vergessen, dass das Enduro für 150 mm Gabel ausgelegt wurde. Also ist eine Lyrik eigentlich zuviel des Guten. 

Das gilt natürlich nicht, wenn das Rad ein SX Trail ist, bin mir grad nicht sicher was der Christopher für eins fährt..

Einbauhöhen nach etwas googlen sind:

Pike 517mm (140er Version)
Sektor 529mm (150er Version)
Lyrik 545mm (160mm)

also sind es 1.6cm.  Zieht man noch den SAG hinten und vorne mit rein, denke ich nicht, dass der Lenkwinkel darunter sehr viel leiden wird, wenn überhaupt. 

Aber es bleibt bei: Versuch macht Kluch...


----------



## ultraenz (29. März 2012)

Ich hab einen 06er Enduro Expert Pro Rahmen.

Habe gerade nochmal mit meinem Vater telefoniert, er kann mir Geld vorstrecken. Bis ca. 1000 Euro wären drin, also vielleicht doch ne Fox für den armen Studenten ;-) ?


----------



## Lübke27 (29. März 2012)

1k Euro? Für ne Gabel? Niemals. Dann lass dir lieber noch mehr Geld vorstrecken, kauf fuer 2.5K Euro nen canyon oder yt komplettrad, bau die Gabel aus, verkaufe den Rest als Einzelteile und du bekommst vielleicht noch geld raus.


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. März 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> 1k Euro? Für ne Gabel? Niemals. Dann lass dir lieber noch mehr Geld vorstrecken, kauf fuer 2.5K Euro nen canyon oder yt komplettrad, bau die Gabel aus, verkaufe den Rest als Einzelteile und du bekommst vielleicht noch geld raus.



ach wieso, dass Enduro ist doch fein..
und da es ein Expert ist, passt die sektor wunderbar 

meinst du wirklich, dass man für ein Canyon on yt ohne gabel noch soviel bekommt? oder meinst du er soll die gabel an seinem Rad ausbauen?


----------



## Lübke27 (30. März 2012)

Hey Kosta, ich hab naürlich mit dem "Geld rausbekommen" ein bisschen übertrieben. Aber wenn man ein bisschen Zeit hat, die Teile wirklich einzeln zu verkaufen, wäre es durchaus ein Alternative die man mal durchrechnen könnte.

Ich finde halt 1000 Euo echt viel Geld für ne Gabel. Wenn, würde ich als Luft-Wahl nen BOS Deville probieren, und als Coil-Wahl ne 12er Marzocchi nehmen. Kommt halt auch drauf an, was man will. Nen super-softe Gabel, oder was zum aktiven Fahren.


----------



## ultraenz (30. März 2012)

Mit den 1000 Euro meinte ich auch eher, dass ich nicht zwingend nur das billigste kaufen muss sondern auch was teureres drin wäre; alles Geld muss dabei ja nicht zwingend ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Gudyo (30. März 2012)

Tach,
@Ultraenz:  Wenn du dir ein YT in XL kaufst, nehm ich den Rahmen!
Ob jetzt Fox, Bos, Lyrik, Pike, Sektor oder was auch immer, ich denke das es heute keine schlechten Gabeln mehr gibt und es eher ne Frage des Geldbeutel und der persönlichen Vorliebe ist, was du dir für ne Forke kaufst. Von gebrauchten Sachen jedoch würde ich die Finger lassen da du niemals weißt was mit dem Ding wirklich los ist.
Hab die Sektor im BMC und das Ding funktioniert also was will ich mehr!?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (30. März 2012)

Oder sollte ich evtl doch 150 Euro an Teilen für die alte Lyrik ausgeben? Der Werkstattkerl meinte, dass man da das neue 2 Step einbauen könnte und das dies deutlich weniger Ausfälle hätte. Sonst war ich mit der Lyrik ziemlich zufrieden und gepasst hat sie auch.


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. März 2012)

Besser ist das. Falls es eine Einbau Anleitung gibt sparst Du nochArbeits Lohn. MfG Michael. Der in der Tuerkei am Pool liegt


----------



## Estoniaclan (30. März 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich evtl doch 150 Euro an Teilen für die alte Lyrik ausgeben? Der Werkstattkerl meinte, dass man da das neue 2 Step einbauen könnte und das dies deutlich weniger Ausfälle hätte. Sonst war ich mit der Lyrik ziemlich zufrieden und gepasst hat sie auch.



sind die 150 ohne Arbeitszeit? 
Im netz gibts haufenweise infos bzgl. coil umbau. 

Ich würd dir mal empfehlen das gute Teil mal komplett zu zerlegen und mal selbst rein zu schauen. Evtl. ist auch nur ne Dichtung kaputt. 

Rock shox hat ne gute Ersatzteilversorgung und schöne Explosionszeichnungen, da sollte nicht so viel schief gehen können.

PS: Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand eine Schaltbare Kettenführung für ISCG05 aufnahme über?


----------



## Olli.P. (30. März 2012)

War heute HH-SH und zurück, hatte 2mal nen Plattfuss
und nur 1 Ersatzschlauch,also mal wieder das gute alte Flickzeug ausgepackt.



> PS: geht was am WE?


An was denkste denn Friedhelm? 
Könnte Samstag ab ca. 14 Uhr und Sonntag ab 11 Uhr.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (31. März 2012)

Hallo Olli,
könnte gegen 14.00 am pp Grefrather Eissporthalle sein und wir schauen mal was die für nächste Woche so zu bieten haben auf der kleinen Runde.
Gruß Friedhelm

Update: Nachdem ich jetzt zum Einkaufen draußen war, habe ich beschlossen heute nicht Rad zu fahren. Das ist ja wie im November :-(


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. März 2012)

22 Grad im Schatten.......


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. März 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> 22 Grad im Schatten.......


  Dan wusche ich euch noch einen schönen urlaub.


----------



## Olli.P. (31. März 2012)

> Dan wusche ich euch noch einen schönen urlaub.



@Manny:  Wann bist du wieder einsatzbereit?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (1. April 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> @Manny: Wann bist du wieder einsatzbereit?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 Ich werde diese woche mal gucken ob ich mein Bike noch finden kann.....  dann müsste ich erst mal etwas an meiner fitness arbeiten bevor ich euch wieder belästigen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (1. April 2012)

Hört sich gut an, ich werde heute mal ne Runde HH-Sh drehen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Tschipy (2. April 2012)

hallo zusammen, 
habe euren Tread gesehen und mir gedacht so was such ich. 
Hab mir gerade erst ein MTB gekauft und suche nun Leute zum mitfahren. 
Kann man sich euch anschließen auch wenn man nicht top trainiert ist?

VG
Chris


----------



## timebreaker (2. April 2012)

@ Chris
ich denke schon, das Du da mitfahren kannst... es geht ja um den spaß und nicht wer der erste ist....


so... ich bin gleich (kurz nach 17 Uhr) am PP SH und drehe ne Runde...
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## ultraenz (2. April 2012)

@Chris: Ich bin auch erst im November dazugekommen, man wird nett empfangen und auch wenn man konditions- und fahrtechnisch nicht direkt super mithalten kann ist das kein Problem.
Guck einfach immer mal hier reinund  wenn ein Termin steht komm vorbei.


----------



## timebreaker (2. April 2012)

timebreaker schrieb:


> @ Chris
> ich denke schon, das Du da mitfahren kannst... es geht ja um den spaß und nicht wer der erste ist....
> 
> 
> ...


 Wer lust und Zeit hat.. kann gerne mitkommen  bin so ca um17:10 da..


----------



## Tschipy (2. April 2012)

oh verdammt, unter der Woche bin ich immer erst um 20:00 zu hause! ist also eher ein Wochenend ding. 

Wo fahrt ihr denn immer so?
PP SH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (2. April 2012)

Hallo Chris,
willkommen im Local Hero Forum 
Hier hat sich so ne Art Geheimsprache entwickelt weil die Leute (eingeschlossen ich) hier bisgen schreibfaul sind 
CTF = Cross-Touren-Fahrt = Wird von verschiedenen Radsportvereinen ausgerichtet kleines Startgeld dafür ausgeschilderte Strecken und Verpflegung inbegriffen. (Ostersamstag in Grefrath z.B.)
PP = Parkplatz
SH = Süchtelner Höhen (Achtung, es gibt auch noch den Treffpunkt am Bismarck-Turm, dann wird meist Nähe Dirtpark oder Sportanlage Hoher Busch angegeben) 
JH = Jugendherberge
HH = Hinsbecker Höhen
WS = weißer Stein
8ter-Bahn = sehr welliges Gelände
7ben Hügel = Verlängerung der 8ter-Bahn im Meinwege Gebiet 
Schlucht = Schöne Strecke zwischen Brüggen  Bracht und Grenze am Weißen Stein (ich hasse sie!)

TEST: 
PP JH HH durch Schlucht über WS zur 8ter-Bahn und zurück?  (wenn du es raus bekommst, darfst du mit) 

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Tschipy (2. April 2012)

danke für das Wörterbuch. 

Parkplatz Jungendherberge Heinsbecker Höhe durch die Schlucht zur 8ter Bahn über Weißer Stein bis Süchtelner Höhen! (wie viel KM sind das???) 

Wann geht es los  
Kann leider erst in 2 Wochen! 

Aber kennt hier Jemand einen MTB Verleih in der Nähe, brauche eins für meine Freundin sie hat ihres in Nürnberg stehen. Wenn jemand einen kennt würde ich noch einen Mitfahrer oder Guide für dieses WE suchen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Gudyo (2. April 2012)

@ Chris: Dürften so um die 80 km sein, die fahren wir aber so nie 
MTB-Verleih weis ich leider keinen.
Eins hab ich vergessen, HK = Heimatkunde (Reigi (www.mtb-heinsberg.de) ist der hiesigen MTB Guru und macht sich eine irre Mühe die schönsten Strecken auszuarbeiten und als GPS-Track ins Netz zu stellen. Ein Besuch auf seiner Seite lohnt immer!)

So zum Thema CTF: Samstag zur christlichen Mittagszeit um 12.00 Uhr wollte ich in Grefrath starten und mich an den 53 km versuchen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Lübke27 (2. April 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> TEST:
> PP JH HH durch Schlucht über WS zur 8ter-Bahn und zurück?  (wenn du es raus bekommst, darfst du mit)
> 
> Gruß Friedhelm





Danke Friedhelm. Ich bin vor Lachen hinten rüber gekippt...


----------



## ultraenz (2. April 2012)

Friedhelm kennt die Regeln, sehr gut!


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. April 2012)

so ich bin jetzt auch härter unterwegs. Endlich geht der Karren direkt nach vorn, wenn ich reintrete


----------



## mountain 31 (2. April 2012)

Samstag bin ich auch unterwegs, ziehe aber direkt von Zuhause in den Track!


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. April 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @ Chris: Dürften so um die 80 km sein, die fahren wir aber so nie
> MTB-Verleih weis ich leider keinen.
> Eins hab ich vergessen, HK = Heimatkunde (Reigi (www.mtb-heinsberg.de) ist der hiesigen MTB Guru und macht sich eine irre Mühe die schönsten Strecken auszuarbeiten und als GPS-Track ins Netz zu stellen. Ein Besuch auf seiner Seite lohnt immer!)
> 
> So zum Thema CTF: Samstag zur christlichen Mittagszeit um 12.00 Uhr wollte ich in Grefrath starten und mich an den 53 km versuchen. Jemand dabei?



Ich.....


----------



## timebreaker (3. April 2012)

schade das gestern keiner mit dabei war... war mal wieder schön und ich habe mal wieder festgestellt, das ich ein wenig mehr trainieren muss 

Ich überlege mir gerade noch mich mit dem Kauf eines Cayon AM8X anzufreunden.. hat da jemand schon Erfahrung, wie das Teil ist und wie es im Servicefall aussieht?

Wäre mal wieder schön zusammen ne "gemütliche" Runde zu drehen. Dazu wäre i9ch über Tips für nen richtigen Trainingsplan dankbar. Was ist eigentlich mit Ralph? Man liest nichts mehr von ihm...
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. April 2012)

Heute??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (3. April 2012)

wo und wann? Evtl wäre ich dabei...


----------



## timebreaker (3. April 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Heute??


Heute kann ich leider nicht. Aber vielleicht die Tage wieder, wenn das Wetter mit macht....


----------



## Olli.P. (3. April 2012)

> So  zum Thema CTF: Samstag zur christlichen Mittagszeit um 12.00 Uhr  wollte  ich in Grefrath starten und mich an den 53 km versuchen. Jemand  dabei?


Ich

MfG
Olli


----------



## mountain 31 (3. April 2012)

Das mit dem Trainingsplan fand ich sehr lustig!


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. April 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> wo und wann? Evtl wäre ich dabei...



Denke das ich um 18:00 Uhr hier losfahre und ein paar Trails an der Blauen Lagune und HB fahre...


----------



## Estoniaclan (3. April 2012)

habs grad erst gesehen, war grad einkaufen.. naja.. 

jemand dieses Wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## mountainmuffins (4. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
werde zwecks Zeitmangel am Samstag um 10.30Uhr in Grefrath sein und die kleine Runde drehen, falls ich nicht doch noch Pflastern muß. Besser als nix.
Wie geht es euch sonst noch so? Nach einer längeren Auszeit wäre es schön den einen oder anderen nochmal auf dem Track zu treffen.
Gruß Guido


----------



## mountain 31 (4. April 2012)

mountainmuffins schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> werde zwecks Zeitmangel am Samstag um 10.30Uhr in Grefrath sein und die kleine Runde drehen, falls ich nicht doch noch Pflastern muß. Besser als nix.
> Wie geht es euch sonst noch so? Nach einer längeren Auszeit wäre es schön den einen oder anderen nochmal auf dem Track zu treffen.
> Gruß Guido



Unglaublich.....der muffin ist da! :-D


----------



## Lübke27 (4. April 2012)

Juchu, Ehemaligentreffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (4. April 2012)




----------



## mountain 31 (4. April 2012)

Alte Herren


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. April 2012)

Wer fährt Samstag die grosse und wer die kleine runde....?
Überlege ob ich vieleicht die klein machen würde,hab aber seit zwei monaten mein bike nicht mehr gesehn........naja habe ja noch einen tag mir das zu überlegen.
De groete


----------



## timebreaker (5. April 2012)

.... Freitag ist eindeutig der schönste Tag in den nächsten Tagen....


----------



## Lübke27 (5. April 2012)

Ich bin am We an der Mosel, mal schauen ob die Weinberge etwas können 

Wann machen wir denn das Alt-Herren-Treffen? 29. April, Essen Steele?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. April 2012)

Dabei.

Anmeldung geht auch Online...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (5. April 2012)

Werde wohl bei vernünftigem Wetter übers lange WE weg sein!


----------



## Kizou (5. April 2012)

mountainmuffins schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> werde zwecks Zeitmangel am Samstag um 10.30Uhr in Grefrath sein und die kleine Runde drehen, falls ich nicht doch noch Pflastern muß. Besser als nix.
> Wie geht es euch sonst noch so? Nach einer längeren Auszeit wäre es schön den einen oder anderen nochmal auf dem Track zu treffen.
> Gruß Guido



Hi,

wir fahren mit June die Kleine.
Starten gegen 11.15 H.


----------



## mountainmuffins (5. April 2012)

Hallo,
ja cool,dann sag deiner Tochter die soll nicht so schnell machen, sonst fliege ich vom Rad wenn sie mich überholt.
Wetter soll ja klasse werden!
Gruß Der dicke, alte Muffin


----------



## Kizou (6. April 2012)

mountainmuffins schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja cool,dann sag deiner Tochter die soll nicht so schnell machen, sonst fliege ich vom Rad wenn sie mich überholt.
> Wetter soll ja klasse werden!
> Gruß Der dicke, alte Muffin



Wohl eher der alte graue Wolf!


----------



## Gudyo (6. April 2012)

Morgen zusammen,
ich werde gegen halb 11 versuchen mich anzumelden und anschließend die große Runde fahren. Das Wetter soll über Mittag halten sagt wetter.com, schauen wir mal.
Bis morgen

Essen Steele werde ich auch versuchen


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. April 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> ich werde gegen halb 11 versuchen mich anzumelden und anschließend die große Runde fahren. Das Wetter soll über Mittag halten sagt wetter.com, schauen wir mal.
> Bis morgen
> 
> Essen Steele werde ich auch versuchen



Moin,

Also 10:30 Uhr an der Anmeldung. Werde wohl an der Blauen Lagune Richtung Heimat abbiegen!


----------



## Olli.P. (6. April 2012)

> Also 10:30 Uhr an der Anmeldung.


Bin dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. April 2012)

Moin, bei dem Wetter bin ich raus, oder fahre später !


----------



## Olli.P. (7. April 2012)

> Moin, bei dem Wetter bin ich raus, oder fahre später !


Sehe ich auch so..es schüttet gerade wie aus Eimern.
So, hatte mich doch entschieden zu fahren, und siehe da pünktlich zum Start bestes Wetter und sogar Sonnenschein.
War ne schöne runde Friedhelm.
MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (7. April 2012)

Wie sagt man das so schön hier in Deutschland........2 dumme ein gedanke  aber ich sehe das auch so. Verschiebe meinen auftrit auf negste woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (7. April 2012)

Auch wen es heute leider nur für die kleine Runde gereicht hat, ein fettes  Danke an Olli für deine Begleitung, habe nicht gedacht das wir völlig trocken (von oben) durchkommen. War auch schön mal wieder paar der "Alten Herren" aus Kempen und Wachtendonk zu treffen.


----------



## super Jost (7. April 2012)

Danke Gudyo fand ich auch,und das Wetter war doch gut, eine schöne CTF

Gruß Jost

http://bikefreunde-niederrhein-oetztal.de/


----------



## Pap (7. April 2012)

Wo war denn schlechtes Wetter?
Also auf der großen Runde war es trocken.
Was am morgen runter kam war doch nur Wasser, oder
@ Friedhelm. Dein Trick mit dem Hinterrad in der Kurve versetzen war schon klasse.


----------



## Gudyo (7. April 2012)

Nabend,
jemand für Montag zu begeistern? Würde gern die Carbon-Runde (diesmal mit funktionierender Schaltung) drehen. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (7. April 2012)

> jemand für Montag zu begeistern?


Ich...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. April 2012)

Hallo,

habe morgen nicht viel Zei, von daher werde ich wohl eine Schluchtfahrt unternehmen..


----------



## Olli.P. (8. April 2012)

@Friedhelm:
Wie siehts denn für Morgen aus,irgend eine Uhrzeit und ein Ort?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (8. April 2012)

Nabend zusammen und frohe Ostern,
für Morgen sehe ich schwarz da das Wetter mies werden soll und ich daher beschlossen habe mir paar Millionen Gehirnzellen mit gutem Rotwein abzutöten. Mein Hinterrad hat jetzt auch wieder Profil und beim Aufräumen ist mir ein fast nagelneuer Ratzing Ralf EVO Snakeskin in 2.25 in den Schoss gefallen. Wird an Selbstabholer verschenkt! Hab auch mal meinen Senf zur Aktion von Timebreaker zu gegeben, ist schon seltsam was einige Leute so  denken und reden über uns  aber wie sagt der Rheinländer so treffend: " Jede Jäg is angisch!" Hoffe mal das sich diese Woche noch was ergibt aber im Regen losfahren geb ich mir nicht mehr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (8. April 2012)

> aber im Regen losfahren geb ich mir nicht mehr.


Weichei
War doch Top bei der CTF...
Dann werde ich Morgen spontan ne Runde drehen.
@Michael: Irgend eine Uhrzeit angedacht?Würde evtl. mitfahren denne


> ist schon seltsam was einige Leute so  denken und reden über uns


@Friedhelm: du Vollprofi solltest deinen gestählten Astralkörper mal schonen
MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (8. April 2012)

Mal schauen wie morgen das Wetter ist..


----------



## timebreaker (9. April 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen und frohe Ostern,
> für Morgen sehe ich schwarz da das Wetter mies werden soll und ich daher beschlossen habe mir paar Millionen Gehirnzellen mit gutem Rotwein abzutöten. Mein Hinterrad hat jetzt auch wieder Profil und beim Aufräumen ist mir ein fast nagelneuer Ratzing Ralf EVO Snakeskin in 2.25 in den Schoss gefallen. Wird an Selbstabholer verschenkt! Hab auch mal meinen Senf zur Aktion von Timebreaker zu gegeben, ist schon seltsam was einige Leute so  denken und reden über uns  aber wie sagt der Rheinländer so treffend: " Jede Jäg is angisch!" Hoffe mal das sich diese Woche noch was ergibt aber im Regen losfahren geb ich mir nicht mehr.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
@ Friedhelm,
ich weiß nicht, was Du für ein Problem hast. Fakt ist nur, das sich hier eine Gruppe gebildet hat, die sehr fit ist und jemand, der halt noch nicht so weit ist, für den ist es halt nicht einfach mitzuhalten. Ich selber habe leider in letzter Zeit Gelenkprobleme und kann im Moment nicht so wie ich möchte. Aber ich will auch nicht auf diesen Sport verzichten. Darum suche ich halt ein paar Leute, die genau wie ich nicht den Spaß verlieren möchte, nur weil man langsamer ist als die anderen. Ich habe nicht schlecht über euch geredet, und das kann auch jeder nachlesen! Es geht sich einzig und alleine um die Leistung, die man bringen muss um mit euch mitfahren zu können, ohne, das ihr immer warten müsst.
Die, die mich kennen, wissen, das ich gerne mit euch gefahren bin und würde es auch gerne wieder, wenn ich wieder gesund bin. Mein Interesse war halt nur, welche zu finden, die genau wie ich nicht diese Leistung bringen können oder wollen, egal warum. 
Ich hoffe jetzt was gerade gerückt zu haben, und würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ich es wieder schaffen würde mit euch zu fahren.

Ich hoffe ihr hatte alle ein schönes Osterfest.

Gruß, Lothar


----------



## Gudyo (9. April 2012)

Hallo Lothar,
sich eine eigen Gruppe zu suchen steht jedem frei aber warum den Bezug zu uns herstellen? Eigentlich antworte ich auf sowas gar nicht aber mich stört es einfach wen Leute wie Taz irgendwer, den ich nicht mal kenne, in die gleiche Kerbe hauen und hier ein falsches Bild erzeugt wird. So damit ist das Thema von meiner Seite durch!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## timebreaker (9. April 2012)

@ Friedhelm.
Ein falsches Bild möchte ich garnicht vermitteln. Ich sehe diese Gruppe aber als Fortgeschritten an und ich kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten Tag in der Gruppe erinnern, als ich auf halber Strecke kurzfristig schlapp gemacht habe. Da wurde mir noch gesagt, das ich wohl nicht in diese Gruppe passe und ich doch erst mal was trainieren sollte, bevor ich mitfahren kann. Gesagt wurde das im übrigen vor einem Jahr von Ralph. Du warst glaube ich nicht mit dabei. Nur, wenn sowas auch zu anderen gesagt wurde, ist es kein Wunder, wenn vielleicht der ein oder andere abgesprungen ist. Wie gesagt, ich habe gegen keinen von der Gruppe was, aber man möchte auch nicht als Bremsklotz darstehen. 
Wenn Du den Kommentar mit "Thead Viersen Süchteln kenn ich schon" meinst... Das ist wohl oft, das darauf hingewiesen wird. 
Wenn ich wieder fit und gesund werde, würde ich auch gerne wieder mit euch fahren, wenn ich noch darf,aber im Moment ist die Messlatte für mich einfach zu hoch, und es soll Spaß machen und nicht bis zum persönlichen Umkippen gehen.
Wie nochmal gesagt, ich finde die, die ich kennengelernt habe alle in Ordnung, Nur ist es so, wie Ralph damals schon gesagt hat, eine gewisse Vorraussetzung muss da sein, sonst ist man überfordert. Darum auch mein Aufruf an die etwas "schwächeren" und Anfänger. 
Man fährt ja beim Ski auch nicht direkt die schwarze Piste... wenn man auf dem Flachland überhaupt davon reden kann...
Ich hoffe aber Du und jeder ander versteht, was ich meine.
Nichts für ungut,
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. April 2012)

Nahend zusammen und frohe [email protected] gute besserung, is mir bezüglich trainings mangel und allergie auch schon passiert.War ausm Malle urlaub zurück, und wollte mit ne Runde Dahlheimer Wald drehen.Leider machte mir die Allergie nen fetten Strich durche Rechnung.Ich persönlich empfinde unsere Truppe als relativ human,nur bei parksachen halt ich mich rausWenn man zum Kilometer hetzen was braucht,finde ich sind wir die falsche GruppeKleiner tipp dreh doch sofern es dein Knie es zulässt ne Hausrunde.Mach ich auch so um wenigstens etwas spass zu habenVielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.GrußOpa Pedro


----------



## Olli.P. (10. April 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
@Lothar:  Die Messlatte ist immer so hoch wie man sich sie selber legt, und wenn man fast 4oder 5 Monate nicht mitfährt sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn sie bei anderen höher liegt als bei einem selber.Und wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt sollte man sich nicht nur nach dem(konditionell) stärksten richten.Das du dich anderweitig umsiehst ist vollkommen ok,aber mache diesen Thread nicht kaputt mit Aussagen wie "Profis" oder ähnlichem, das schreckt eventuelle interressierte neue Leute ab.
Ich denke du solltest dir selber ein Bild machen, einmal mitfahren und dann entscheiden was geht und was nicht,weil du garnicht wissen kannst wie weit die anderen alle sind(konditionell, nicht fahrtechnisch.
In diesem Sinne,

Olli

EDIt:  Habe frei die Woche, werde mich im Wald austoben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (10. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,
die Woche ist mein Badezimmer und meine Küche dran aber ab Freitag soll das Wetter auch wieder besser werden und da würde ich mich über ne gemeinsame Tour freuen. Haben immer noch die Filtys offen . 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. April 2012)

Ich werfe mal Brunsum in die Runde..


----------



## Olli.P. (10. April 2012)

> Ich werfe mal Brunsum in die Runde..



Wann ?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (10. April 2012)

was gibts denn in Brunsum? 
Samstag wäre ich dabei. Wetter soll gut werden und Klausuren hab ich dann auch hinter mir..


----------



## Gudyo (10. April 2012)

Brunsum ist gut!


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. April 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> was gibts denn in Brunsum?
> Samstag wäre ich dabei. Wetter soll gut werden und Klausuren hab ich dann auch hinter mir..



http://www.mtbclub-discovery.com/vasteroute/


----------



## Olli.P. (10. April 2012)

Wann?
Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. April 2012)

Olli´s Frage möchte ich mich hiermit anschliessen.

Habe das Wochenende tatsächlich mal Zeit und trocken soll´s auch bleiben!

MfG CMH


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. April 2012)

Zur Zeit bin ich noch fuer Sonntag.


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. April 2012)

Ich meld mich für Samstag, weil ich Sonntag Besuch hab... würde ansonsten ne Runde am WS drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (12. April 2012)

Samstag WS waere ich auch dabei


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. April 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Samstag WS waere ich auch dabei



Gabel wieder Funktionstüchtig?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. April 2012)

Ok Samstag WS Sonntag Bm.

Ne neue Abkürzung, ob einer fragt?

Grinsend C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. April 2012)

Auf mich braucht Ihr keine Ruecksicht zu nehmen. Wegen Samstag oder Sonntag. Bei mir entscheidet sich das morgen ob ich Samstag Zeit habe.Oder weder Samstag und Sonntag.....


----------



## Dutchmanny (12. April 2012)

Was bedeutet denn BM???


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. April 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn BM???



Brunsum

http://www.mtbclub-discovery.com/vasteroute/


----------



## Gudyo (12. April 2012)

Nabend,
Samstag ist mir auch lieber und WS is nicht ganz so weit  fehlt nur noch ne Uhrzeit?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. April 2012)

Echt interessant, wie hier so die Entscheidungsprozesse laufen.

Bei nem Flusslauf hiesse das wohl mäandern.

B T T :

1100 Ws?

C.


----------



## Gudyo (12. April 2012)

Du reden ganz schön komisch junger Padawan 
11 Uhr ws ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (12. April 2012)

jup 11 Uhr bin ich auch am Start.. man sieht sich dann!


----------



## Lübke27 (13. April 2012)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch. Kosta, ich hab am WS zwei relativ dicke Doubles gefunden, die können wir uns ja mal anschauen


----------



## ultraenz (13. April 2012)

@Kosta: Gabel wieder fit, ja. Kondition noch nicht so fit, aber zur Not lasst ihr mich einfach zurueck. Vom WS Stein nach Hause sinds ja nur 5km.
@Friedhelm: Magst du mir vielleicht den Lenker mitbringen? Das waere nett.

Bis morgen


----------



## Tschipy (13. April 2012)

hallo zusammen, 

würde auch gerne am Samstag versuchen bei euch mitzuhalten! 
Samstag 11:00 WS!
Wie lange fahrt ihr so und wie viele KM?

VG


----------



## Daggett (13. April 2012)

Mahlzeit,
wann und wo geht es Sonntag los???
schaffe leider Samstags nicht so früh..


----------



## Gudyo (13. April 2012)

Tach zusammen,
den Lenker pack ich ein und bin gegen 10.30 da, dann bauen wir den gleich um.
Bis morgen
Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRalfx (13. April 2012)

Hi...,
werde auch mal wieder mitfahren, bis 11:00 Uhr......
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gudyo (13. April 2012)

Bin raus für morgen


----------



## Olli.P. (13. April 2012)

> Bin raus für morgen



Sonntag?


----------



## ultraenz (13. April 2012)

also keinen lenker :'(  ? naja der alte tuts ja auch noch


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. April 2012)

Ok, bin auch raus.

Ich geh lieber mountainbiken.

C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. April 2012)

Was geht jetzt hier ab??


----------



## Lübke27 (13. April 2012)

Hey leute, ich hab mit engelszungen meine frau angefleht das raus darf. absagen gilt also nicht. Die GRUPPE bestimmt den weg und den Speed. Und wir werden pausen machen, an mehreren stellen. hab ein paar neue spruenge gefunden die ich euch zeigen moechte. Also, 11uhr Freunde der Radtouristik.


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. April 2012)

Ik denk dat ik morgen ook kom (als ik mag)


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. April 2012)

Dabei....falls das.Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Olli.P. (13. April 2012)

ich werds versuchen...wenn ich um 10:58 net da bin schaffe ichs nicht...

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (14. April 2012)

Ich bin um 10.50 da....wer fährt jetzt noch mit? Oder bin ich alleine??


----------



## Lübke27 (14. April 2012)

Hier. Ich. Ziehe mich grade um.


----------



## Tschipy (14. April 2012)

ich mache mich auch gerade auf den weg...bitte warten


----------



## xRalfx (14. April 2012)

bis gleich......


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (14. April 2012)

So, bin mit zwei Gewindegängen hinten und drei vorne tatsächlich zum Auto zurück gekommen.

Ersatzschraube liegt parat, nach dem Essen wird umgebaut

Danke an alle für Hilfe und Geduld, morgen probier ichs nochmal

MfG C.


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. April 2012)

man war das ne gute Ausfahrt heut... besten Dank an alle beteiligten. 
Wann gehts jetzt zu den filthy trails?


----------



## Olli.P. (14. April 2012)

> man war das ne gute Ausfahrt heut.


Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung war super.
Danke Euch...
Filthys hört sich gut an, wäre dabei.



MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (14. April 2012)

Nabend zusammen,
mein rumgezicke soll nicht die Arbeit des Guide schmälern, die Runde war großes Kino Sebastian. Ich hab halt so mein Problem mit der Schlucht, ist mir einfach zu unrund weil ich weder die Kraft noch die Technik hab da mal flüssig durch zu kommen. Ich glaube man könnte dort den Weg mit Samt auslegen und ich würde noch meckern . Da ich mir meine  Frustration anschließend, auf einem kleinen Schlenker Richtung Swalmenbruch, aus der Rübe gestrampelt hab war ich nach 43 km auch wieder zufrieden am Auto. Nochmal danke an den Guide, bin immer froh wen sich jemand die Mühe macht.


----------



## Olli.P. (14. April 2012)

> auf einem kleinen Schlenker Richtung Swalmenbruch, aus der Rübe  gestrampelt hab war ich nach 43 km auch wieder zufrieden am Auto.


Da bin ich froh das du heil wieder zurück bist,wir haben dein Auto noch stehen gesehen und uns sorgen gemacht,nachdem du auch übers Handy nicht erreichbar warst.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (14. April 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Da bin ich froh das du heil wieder zurück bist,wir haben dein Auto noch stehen gesehen und uns sorgen gemacht,nachdem du auch übers Handy nicht erreichbar warst.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


Das is ne Friedhelmsche grundsatz ausführungKEIN HÄNDY WÄHREND DER FAHRT.  Gruß vom papier sortierenden Opa


----------



## Tschipy (14. April 2012)

kann mich nur anschließen, super Runde, hat Spaß gemacht! (auch wenn ich viel schieben musste )

wo sind die filthy trails?


----------



## xRalfx (14. April 2012)

hat mir auch Spaß gemacht......besonders die zwei jungen Hüpfer....;-)),
wünsche noch schönes WE--Gruß Ralf


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. April 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung war super.
> Danke Euch...
> Filthys hört sich gut an, wäre dabei.
> 
> ...


 
Naja geht so.....


Quatsch, war mal wieder sehr schön mit euch und das, obwohl sich da zwei immer schwer getan haben, einen hügel runter zu fahren( Ich nenne hier aber keine namen)......in der zeit sind wir ja 3 mal runtergebrettert und wieder hoch.........
Trotzdem ......danke


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. April 2012)

Tschipy schrieb:


> wo sind die filthy trails?


 
In Maasmechelen Belgien ,das Schieber paradies


----------



## timebreaker (14. April 2012)

Hmm... ich war leider zu spät da und bin dann von Tegelen aus Richtung WS gefahren.. Dabei ist mir eine Stelle mit vielen Sprungschancen aufgefallen. War das erste mal in diesem Gebiet und bin an diesem großem Baggersee vorbei gefahren. Eigentlich ein super Gebiet um sich auszutoben. Nur leider bin ich euch nicht über den Weg gefahren...
Gruß Lothar.
Ps.. Beim Fahren habe ich keine Probleme mit den Gelenken, aber wenn ich gehe, tut es doch noch weh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (14. April 2012)

Genau im richtigen Gebiet, Timebreaker.

Nur zur falschen Zeit.

MfG Screw Breaker


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. April 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> MfG Screw Breaker


 
Der ist gut!!


----------



## Lübke27 (14. April 2012)

Nabend zusammen. Jup, das mal ne echt ne gute Tour heute mittag. Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Viel geguided hab ich ja nun auch nicht, die meisten Wege sind ja gut bekannt.
Danke Kosta fürs Entdecken und Pushen beim Gap. Ebenso Manny für die doofen Sprüche 

Ich denke es hat heute allen - trotz teilweise unterschiedlicher Grundauslegungen des MTB-Sports - viel Spaß gemacht.

Bis demnächst. Ich denke in Essen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. April 2012)

Tja, Wetter ging heute gerade noch, dafür war US Car Treffen am Weissen Stein.

Und nen neuen Bike Park gibt´s da auch. 

Mehr wird nicht verraten.   ;-)

MfdG C.

P.S;

Ultraenz und ich haben wieder funktionsfähige Räder.


----------



## ultraenz (15. April 2012)

Bikepark sollten wir demnaechst alle mal zusammen hin. Ziemlich krasses Teil...


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. April 2012)

wie noch mal was anderes als das was wir gestern gefahren sind? Ich werd verrückt...


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2012)

Donnerstag?


----------



## ultraenz (17. April 2012)

Wann wo?


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2012)

18:39 Uhr Hb an der JH...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (17. April 2012)

Ich nicht, bin knechten bis 20.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ich nicht, bin knechten bis 20.00



Klar, von 18o Uhr an...


----------



## Olli.K (17. April 2012)

Wenn das Wetter sich einigermaßen hält, 
bin ich um 18 Uhr in WD.


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. April 2012)

Alles klar.


----------



## Gudyo (18. April 2012)

Ich sag mal vorsichtig zu für Donnerstag obwohl Regen angesagt ist. Bin ich bis 18.45 nicht oben, erscheine ich nicht.


----------



## Kizou (18. April 2012)

Moin,

ich hab da mal `ne Frage:

es wird in Bezug auf Brüggen/Bracht oft von "Achtebahn" geschrieben.

Da ich recht oft am "Weissen Stein" unterwegs bin, würde ich gerne wissen, was Ihr mit 
" Achterbahn " meint ( Koordinaten/Beschreibung ).

Hat sich schon mal Jemand die Teilabschnitte der Freeridestrecke an der Halde Norddeutschland angeschaut ?

Gruss


----------



## ultraenz (18. April 2012)

@Friedhelm: Falls du Donnerstag kommst, möchtest du du meine ultimative Faulheit unterstuetzen und mich in Kaldenkirchen an der Autobahnabfahrt einsammeln? Also falls du da langfaehrst. Dann wuerde ich auch sicher den Treffpunkt in HS finden.


----------



## Lübke27 (18. April 2012)

Achtenbahn ist ein "Höhenzug" in der Nähe der A52, Höhe Wildbrücke. Hat also nix mit WS zu tun.

Was oder wo ist den die Halde Norddeutschland?


----------



## Daggett (18. April 2012)

Moin,
Die Halde Norddeutschland ist eine ehemalige Bergehalde des Bergwerks in Neukirchen-Vluyn.
Also sowas wie die Sophienhöhe in Jülich ?, 
war da schon mal wer? habe dort ein paar strecken am Berg gesehen ...


----------



## Gudyo (18. April 2012)

Sorry Ultraenz aber das ist für mich ein riesiger Umweg weil ich über Süchteln/Dornbusch fahre und dann noch zusätzlich den Träger aufrödeln muß. Also , Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (18. April 2012)

Ich sage auch mal ja zu Morgen, wenns Wetter passt.
Bin um ca.18:35 da.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (18. April 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Achtenbahn ist ein "Höhenzug" in der Nähe der A52, Höhe Wildbrücke. Hat also nix mit WS zu tun.
> 
> Was oder wo ist den die Halde Norddeutschland?



Grundsätzlich ist es eine sportlich orientierte Halde ( Kite/nordic walking usw. ) in Neukirchen Fluyn.

Dort wird gerade eine Freeridestrecke erstellt.

Man muss Mitglied werden und 9,50/mtl. zahlen.

Wenn ich mir überlege wie gross und professionell der Flowtrail-Stromberg ist finde ich es schon ziemlich heftig, da Stromberg gratis ist.

Gruss


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. April 2012)

Hab mal etwas gegoogled... Klick

Sieht für 9.50 auf jeden Fall nicht lohnenswert aus, erst recht nicht wenn man noch sprit hin berechnen muss. Filthy Trails kostet 7.50 und da gibts mehr... Selbst am WS gibts mehr, wenn man weiß wo 
und da kostet es nichts.


----------



## ultraenz (19. April 2012)

Falls das Wetter so bleibt versuche ich puenktlich da zu sein, auch wenn Friedhelm mich im Stich laesst ;-)


----------



## Kizou (19. April 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas gegoogled... Klick
> 
> Sieht für 9.50 auf jeden Fall nicht lohnenswert aus, erst recht nicht wenn man noch sprit hin berechnen muss. Filthy Trails kostet 7.50 und da gibts mehr... Selbst am WS gibts mehr, wenn man weiß wo
> und da kostet es nichts.



Und beim " Filthy Trails " zahlst Du pro Tag und musst dich nicht sofort einem Verein anschliessen und immer mtl. berappen und binden.


----------



## Forstking (20. April 2012)

tach zusammen,

hat jemand von euch den artikel im news bereich gelesen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04...nen-fuer-die-kostenlose-gps-livetracking-app/

wäre mit sicherheit ne lustige angelegenheit sowas mal am weißen stein oder hinsbeck-blaue lagune zu starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (20. April 2012)

Forstking schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von euch den artikel im news bereich gelesen?
> 
> ...


Ich glaub dann hört das mit lustig finden auf  Spätesens wene dich ablegst isset heulen doppelt so groß Knie am Ar... , smartphone am Ar... und die laune gleich mit am Ar....Und wenns jut läuft is der Akku am Ar... weil nach 2std tracking das Händy nich ma mehr zum Pizza bestellen taugt


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. April 2012)

Hat einer von eüch lust? Ohne Bike http://www.bikefestival.de/ 
Vieleicht mit übernachtung?


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. April 2012)

Fährt einer morgen? WS?


----------



## Olli.P. (21. April 2012)

> Fährt einer morgen? WS?


Ich, wenns Wetter passt.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.K (21. April 2012)

Kann leider nicht.


----------



## Gudyo (21. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin leider auch raus weil zum schlechten Wetter auch noch aua Rücken und schwere Arme und Beine kommen. Ich werde drei Kreuze machen wen der Umbau endlich fettisch ist. @Lübke: Hab noch 5 kg Uniflott, wen du es brauchen kannst gehört es dir. Halte mir Dienstag und Donnerstag frei, es hat großen Spaß gemacht mal wieder mit dem Michel und den Olli´s durch die Wälder zu fahren. So nu schlepp ich meinen geschundenen Kadaver ins Bett.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. April 2012)

Hi Friedhelm, 
was hätttest du Dienstag so Geplant?

Ich fahr gerade verstärkt Müllberge, komm ja sonst nicht zum trainieren.


----------



## Olli.P. (22. April 2012)

Wie schauts aus, fährt heut noch jmnd.?
Wenn nicht drehe ich ne Runde SH-HH

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (22. April 2012)

Hallo,
da am Dienstag die Prognosen nicht so rosig sind würde ich ein Treffen am Bismarkturm gegen 17 Uhr vorschlagen. Können ja Richtung HB oder in den SH bleiben. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. April 2012)

Dienstag bin ich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (22. April 2012)

So, war heute ne Runde HH-Blaue -Lagune-Venlo...
einmal nass geworden ansonsten wars schön.


> würde ich ein Treffen am Bismarkturm gegen 17 Uhr vorschlagen



Wenns zeitlich und vom Wetter passt wäre ich dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## ultraenz (22. April 2012)

Samstag nach Belgien?


----------



## Dutchmanny (22. April 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Samstag nach Belgien?


 Sonntag nach Essen!!!


----------



## ultraenz (22. April 2012)

Was gibts da so?


----------



## Dutchmanny (22. April 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Was gibts da so?


http://www.ruhrpottbiker.eu/Flyer_16._CTF.pdf


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. April 2012)

Dabei,

Aber nur die mittlere Runde....


----------



## Estoniaclan (22. April 2012)

@ultraenz

hätte evtl. lust mit nach Belgien zu kommen, hängt aber stark vom Wetter ab...


----------



## Dutchmanny (22. April 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Dabei,
> 
> Aber nur die mittlere Runde....


Mehr habe ich auch nicht vor!


----------



## ultraenz (23. April 2012)

@Estoniaclan: Wetter muesste man auch noch abwarten und ob jmd mit auto mitkommt, ich hab leider keins mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. April 2012)

1700 UHR Bismarkturm machen wir so.

Von nass versteh ich mittlerweise was, schätze mal Mitte der Woche ist das Leder wieder trocken 

Leider schmilzt der Hagel auf der Kombi, sonst wärs nicht so schlimm gewesen.


----------



## geppi (23. April 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da am Dienstag die Prognosen nicht so rosig sind würde ich ein Treffen am Bismarkturm gegen 17 Uhr vorschlagen. Können ja Richtung HB oder in den SH bleiben.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hi Friedhelm,
würde euch gerne am Dienstag begleiten, weiß nur nicht wo der Bismarkturm ist. 
Wäre das ok wenn ich dann vorher bei dir vorbei komme und wir fahren zusammen dort hin?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2012)

Hi Geppi, klar, wir brauchen ca. 45 min bis da oben. Kannst also gegen 16.15 bei mir sein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## geppi (23. April 2012)

Alles klar, dann bis morgen.

Andi


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. April 2012)

Ich melde mich hiermit unentschlossen.

Da mein Tretlager gerade aufgegeben, hat, weiss ich nicht, ob ichs bis heute Abend noch gewechselt bekomme.

Wenn ich um 1700 nicht am Bismark Turm bin, wartet nicht auf mich.
Glaube nicht,dass ich mich später nochmal melden kann, daich gleich mit dem Auto in die Werkstatt muss.( Und Friedhelm mobile Kommunikation verweigert )


----------



## geppi (24. April 2012)

Bin raus, muss leider länger arbeiten und schaff es zeitl. nicht.

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (24. April 2012)

Ok ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht arg wegen dem Wetter und hab hier auch noch einiges zu tun.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich muss die Donnerstagsrunde auf morgen verlegen.

MfG

Michael


----------



## ultraenz (24. April 2012)

JH HS PP? Uhrzeit? Würde mitkommen


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. April 2012)

18:14 Uhr in HB. Falls das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## ultraenz (25. April 2012)

falls ich um 18.15 da bin habe ich den unikram rechtzeitig geschafft und fahre mit dir, falls ich nicht puenktlich da bin brauchste nicht zu warten


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. April 2012)

Wetter spielt nicht mit


----------



## Olli.P. (26. April 2012)

Wie siehts am Sonntag mit Essen aus, gibts da schon ne Planung wg. Uhrzeit und so?


MfG

Olli


----------



## Mätz__ (26. April 2012)

Moin zusammen!
Gibt es schon Aussichten auf irgendwas am Samstag?


----------



## Dutchmanny (26. April 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wie siehts am Sonntag mit Essen aus, gibts da schon ne Planung wg. Uhrzeit und so?
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


Ich bin für 11Uhr startzeit! Had einer eine andere idee?
Bin dan um 10 bei dir.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. April 2012)

Dabei......bin gegen 10:53 Uhr am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. April 2012)

Bin nicht dabei.....


----------



## Lübke27 (27. April 2012)

Du bist ja unentschlossener als meine Frau...


Also ich kann leider erst Sonntag Morgen entscheiden, ob ich fahren kann.
Manny oder Oli, könnt Ihr mir bitte Eure Mobilnummer per PN schicken?
Dann kann ich Euch kontakten wenn ich auf dem Weg nach Essen bin.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. April 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Du bist ja unentschlossener als meine Frau...
> 
> 
> Also ich kann leider erst Sonntag Morgen entscheiden, ob ich fahren kann.
> ...



Die Arbeit ruft......Und Ich habe hingehört!


----------



## Gudyo (27. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin auch gegen 11 in Essen, werde mich aber ausklinken wen es mir zu schnell wird.
Bis Sonntag
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (27. April 2012)

> Ich bin für 11Uhr startzeit! Had einer eine andere idee?
> Bin dan um 10 bei dir.


Super, dann um 10 bei mir.
@Sebastian: PN ist raus.

MfG

Olli


----------



## ultraenz (27. April 2012)

Also morgen fährt keiner?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. April 2012)

Doch, ich.

Motorrad auf der Arbeit 

By the Way, Christopher, check doch mal die Bremsbeläge am Speiseeis.

Auch wenn du nicht so feige bist wie ich, der Harz erfordert erhöhten Bremseinsatz.


----------



## ultraenz (27. April 2012)

Yes Sir, packe nen Satz neue eine. Aber nimm dir trotzdem deine Signatur zu Herzen.


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. April 2012)

@....Clemens
Fahrst du jetzt morgen mit?
Wie spät bist du bei mir?
9Uhr?!
Bringst du mir die hose mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (28. April 2012)

@Dutchmanny:
Bleibt es bei 10 Morgen früh?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. April 2012)

Jo....Morgen 10 Uhr bin ich bei dir. (Falls ich noch weiss wo dein haus steht)


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. April 2012)

Mein lieber Christopher, dafür ein herzliches: PLÖDMANN 

Allen anderen viel Spass in Essen.


----------



## Lübke27 (29. April 2012)

Moin Jungs, ich muss leider fuer Essen absagen. Passt zeitlich heute leider nicht rein. Ich drehe spaeter hier eine Runde. 
@carsten: kannst du mir bitte mal per PN sagen, wo der bik e p ark am WS ist. dann fahre ich mir den mal angucken.

Allen, die nach Essen fahren, wuensche ich viel Spaß.


----------



## ultraenz (29. April 2012)

@Lübke: Soll ich ihn dir nachher zeigen? Würde heute Nachmittag auch ne Runde drehen


----------



## Lübke27 (29. April 2012)

Passt fuer dich 12 uhr WS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (29. April 2012)

12 Uhr WS, passt


----------



## Lübke27 (29. April 2012)

schön. bis später.


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. April 2012)

Morgen?


----------



## Gudyo (29. April 2012)

Hallo,
schon wieder erster .  42 km mit 800 hm sind geschafft und es hat Spaß gemacht. Zusammen losgefahren und zusammen angekommen, über den Rest breite ich den Mantel des Schweigen und geb den Protagonisten selbst die Gelegenheit ihre Geschichte von Blut, Schmutz, Zerstörung und Orientierungslosigkeit hier nieder zu schreiben.
Zur Strecke: Eine Mischung aus Alt Steele und Alt Kray, leider im ersten Teil ohne jede Möglichkeit zum Warmfahren geht es gleich in die vollen, dann folgt leider ein sehr strassenlastiger Anteil. Die Highlights sind jedoch alle drin und der letzte Anstieg vorm Ziel fehlt mir nicht wirklich. Parkplatz ohne Ende, schöne Lokation am See und gute Streckenbeschilderung, Respekt für die Organisation! @Morgen. Leider keine Zeit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (29. April 2012)

War ne super Truppe, die Trails(wenn auch zu wenig) waren Klasse.
Habe viel gelacht und es hat spass gemacht.
Morgen muss ich leider arbeiten.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Barnsch (29. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

schönen Dank nochmal, dass ich mich der Truppe anschließen konnte. War auf jeden Fall eine gediegene Runde
Nachdem der Dreck vom Körper runter ist, sieht man dann doch die eine oder andere Macke... Aber das gehört halt dazu. Anbei im Anhang wie versprochen das blutige Ohr Kam in echt allerdings besser.

Gruß
Benni


----------



## Mätz__ (29. April 2012)

Moin Männas!
Wie siehts denn aus mit morgen? Leute hier, die den Brückentag frei haben und ne runde drehen wollen?
Gruß und schönen Abend!


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. April 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> über den Rest breite ich den Mantel des Schweigen und geb den Protagonisten selbst die Gelegenheit ihre Geschichte von Blut, Schmutz, Zerstörung und Orientierungslosigkeit hier nieder zu schreiben.
> 
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Na wenn keiner sich traut mach ich dann mal den anfang:
Eine 8 im hinterrad
Schaltauge krumm
Abdeckung ritzel kaputt
Prellung am bein
Blutendes ohr
Aber spass hat es gemacht, richtig spass 
Leider zu viel asphalt aber die netten leute, mit denen ich mit gefahren bin, haben das alles wieder gut gemacht.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (29. April 2012)

Huhu....da isser der Clemens 

Friedhelm als ich Deine Zeilen gelesen habe, musste ich herzlich lachen

Auch von mir ein Danke schön an alle. Es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht.
Ganz besonders an den fliegenden Holländer der immer ein offenes Ohr auf der Fahrt hatte. Sogar so offen, das Blut dran war. Nur gut, das nicht mehr passiert ist. Hätte echt nicht gewusst wo wir nen holländischen Krankenwagen her bekommen hätten 
Bin schon stolz, mich nicht auf die Nase gelegt zu haben....naja wer kann der kann.......
Tya, zur Tour kann ich nur sagen. das mir die Aufstiege so manchesmal die Luft aus den Lungen gepresst hat...puuh. Aber mit euch war es mir wert. 
Ach Benni ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, das Du soooooo gut am Pedal bist. Mein Respekt.
So das reicht jetzt erstmal für den Anfang.

@Friedhelm: Habe den Dämpfer hinten gemessen. Der Bolzenabstand mitte mitte ist 140mm ohne druck. Vielleicht passt Deiner ja und ich dürfte diesen dann für eine gewissen Zeit ausleihen. Danke Vorab.

@Manni(fliegender Holländer): Fang jetzt nur nicht an zu weihnen also wegen Deinem Rad. 

Nochmals Danke an alle 

Gruß Clemens (Takko)


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. April 2012)

O......Es kann schreiben


CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Huhu....da isser der Clemens
> 
> Friedhelm als ich Deine Zeilen gelesen habe, musste ich herzlich lachen
> 
> ...


Wenn man so fährt wie du, hat das ja nix mit können zu tun 
Und Manny mit y bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. April 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> O......Es kann schreiben
> 
> Wenn man so fährt wie du, hat das ja nix mit können zu tun
> Und Manny mit y bitte


 

Besser so fahren wie ich, als so fliegen wie Du Manny


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. April 2012)

Und ich dachte schon Du hättest ihm das Ohr blutig geredet


----------



## Olli.P. (30. April 2012)

Irgendwer Morgen Zeit und Lust?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. April 2012)

Lust schon, Zeit hoffentlich auch, aber wir nehmen dann den Seilbahntrail ( in Wernigerode)

Melde mich hiermit ab bist Samstag.

Macht nix kaputt( naja, jedenfalls nicht noch mehr)

Ich weiss, ich hab gut stänkern, hab ich doch imHarz auch jedesmal was zerstört!


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. April 2012)

Für eine Schlucht Runde hätte ich schon Lust. Bin aber Zeitlich eingeschränkt .

11:30  Uhr am WS könnte ich anbieten.


----------



## Olli.P. (30. April 2012)

> 11:30  Uhr am WS könnte ich anbieten.


Hört sich gut an, bin dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Mätz__ (30. April 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, bin dabei.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Hört sich auch für mich gut an.
Wenn ihr nicht die mega hardcore highspeed Runde fahren wollt, würdet ihr damit klarkommen, wenn ich eine Frau mitbringe?
Ist fahrtechnisch auch advanced-kurs-ready, so wurde es ihr beim letzten Technik-Kurs gesagt 

Wie sicher ist euer treffen? Es soll ja möglichkeiten auf einen kleinen Schauer geben.... ?

Also, wenn ok, dann bis morgen!


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. April 2012)

@ Olli.P...........*Prost*


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. April 2012)

@Maetz. Klar bring sie ruhig mit.
@ Manniiiiiii: Prost Bis morgen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (30. April 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> @ Manniiiiiii: Prost Bis morgen.....


 
Leider ist mein Bike nicht eisatzbereit
Muss die woche erst mal teile ordern, bin dann aber wieder dabei.
Und bitte * Y*


----------



## Tschipy (30. April 2012)

ich versuch es auch noch mal mitzuhalten... 

bis morgen!!!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. April 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Leider ist mein Bike nicht eisatzbereit
> Muss die woche erst mal teile ordern, bin dann aber wieder dabei.
> Und bitte * Y*


 

Das ist es, wenn man nicht fliegen kann Manny
Hättest auch ruhig was sagen können, hätte mit geprostet .

Kann mir jemand ne Adresse geben vom WS falls ich morgen Lust verspüre mitzufahren!!??

Gruß Clemens und vielleicht bis Morgen.


----------



## Gudyo (1. Mai 2012)

Schade auch aber ich ziehe der Schlucht meine Küche vor  außerdem rumpelt es hier schon ganz gehörig. Dennoch viel Spass


----------



## Mätz__ (1. Mai 2012)

Also fürs Navi:
41739 Brüggen
Heidhausen (so heisst die Straße) die einfach bis zum Ende durchfahren.

Falls dein Navi auch NL kann:
Gaststätte  De Witte Stein
Heulseweg 193
5953 HJ Reuver


bis gleich!


----------



## Olli.P. (1. Mai 2012)

So, ich mach mich gleich los, sonst komme ich aus Grefrath nicht mehr weg, weg. dem Mai-Ritt mit hunderten Pferden.
Bis gleich...

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. Mai 2012)

Muss leider absagen! 
Euch viel Spaß und lass die Pferde in Ruhe Olli 

@Matzanke für die Adresse


----------



## Olli.P. (1. Mai 2012)

So war eine schöne Runde in entspannter Atmosphäre.
Danke an alle Beteiligten.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. Mai 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> So war eine schöne Runde in entspannter Atmosphäre.
> Danke an alle Beteiligten.
> 
> MfG
> ...


 

Wie lange und wie weit seid ihr denn gefahren?
könnte mich gerade voll ärgern , da mein Grund warum ich abgesagt habe mir wiederum abgesagt hat.....na tollllllllllllllll 

Was sagt uns das....immer MTB fahren gehen
Euch noch nen schönen Feiertag.


----------



## Dutchmanny (1. Mai 2012)

Schon mal ein paar Fotos von Essen. 
Gerade gefunden.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. Mai 2012)

Kleiner zwischenstand aus dem Harz:

Christopher ist rauf und runter immer noch schneller als ich, dafür bin ich immer noch erster und bester beim " auf die Fresse Flieging "

Der Radius der Kehren war OK, aber diese fiesen Stufen in der Kurve 

Wetter ist endgeil, ihr solltet hier sein.

P.S: geschraubt haben wir auch schon, der Harz frisst Bremse.


----------



## Olli.P. (2. Mai 2012)

Morgen?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Mätz__ (2. Mai 2012)

Gestern!
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8533307


Sieht ja ganz easy aus.... aber das sieht auch nur so aus 

Ahjo... falls jemand der zu sehenden Personen nicht damit einverstanden ist:
SAGT bescheid


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. Mai 2012)

Genau an der stelle zweifele ich immer.....soll ich oder nicht.........mache es dann aber doch nicht und fahre links runter


----------



## anne waffel (2. Mai 2012)

ich tät's auch nicht  aber schreibt ihr bitte nochmal, wo genau die Stelle ist?! Schlucht - weißer Stein? Ich hab' es nicht genau erkannt.

Anne...Angst


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Mai 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Morgen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Ich möchte Gerne, weiss aber nicht ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme, falls doch fahre ich hier im 18:00 Uhr Richtung HB los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (2. Mai 2012)

He Sabine, lange nix mehr gehört von dir. Ich muss leider morgen passen da meine Decke gestrichen werden will. Am Sonntag werde ich ne Tour machen. Hatte da an das Carbonland gedacht. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (3. Mai 2012)

> fahre ich hier im 18:00 Uhr Richtung HB los


Ok, ich starte dann auch so gegen 18 Uhr rchtg.HB

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.P. (4. Mai 2012)

Was haltet ihr davon:Klickmich ?
Bei schönem Wetter bestimmt mal was anderes,und Solingen ist mit dem Auto unter einer Stunde machbar.Ich werds mir überlegen, habe aber leider kein GPS.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (4. Mai 2012)

Das hätte was Olli.
Denkst Du da an Sonntag? Würde dann aber ne längere Tour werden 

Gruß


----------



## Lübke27 (4. Mai 2012)

Die Tour hört sich echt gut an. Sonntag ist aber wieder Winter angesagt und ich muss arbeiten. 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Dutchmanny (4. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre dabei aber bitte bitte nicht dieses wochenende!!!!!


----------



## Olli.P. (5. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte nicht unbedingt an Morgen,da das Wetter eh nicht so dolle wird.Ich wollte nur mal anfragen ob überhaupt jmnd. Interresse an dieser Tour hätte, Termin kann man ja Wetterabhängig machen.
Morgen werde ich wohl kurzfristig entscheiden ob und wo ich fahre.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wie lange und wie weit seid ihr denn gefahren?
> könnte mich gerade voll ärgern , da mein Grund warum ich abgesagt habe mir wiederum abgesagt hat.....na tollllllllllllllll
> 
> Was sagt uns das....immer MTB fahren gehen
> Euch noch nen schönen Feiertag.



Dafür ist Dein Rad jetzt eingestellt !

.....und ohne Weizen hättest Du zeitlich auch noch fahren können.


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich dachte nicht unbedingt an Morgen,da das Wetter eh nicht so dolle wird.Ich wollte nur mal anfragen ob überhaupt jmnd. Interresse an dieser Tour hätte, Termin kann man ja Wetterabhängig machen.
> Morgen werde ich wohl kurzfristig entscheiden ob und wo ich fahre.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Wenn Du einen langsamen 601er " mitnehmen " würdest, hätte ich Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. Mai 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Dafür ist Dein Rad jetzt eingestellt !
> 
> .....und ohne Weizen hättest Du zeitlich auch noch fahren können.


 
Stimmt Rad ist eingestellt und wenn heute vielleicht der Sattel kommt, schon wieder ein großes Stück geiler 

Also nach dem Weizen konnte ich nicht mehr fahren. ist mir voll in die Birne gegangen


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Stimmt Rad ist eingestellt und wenn heute vielleicht der Sattel kommt, schon wieder ein großes Stück geiler
> 
> Also nach dem Weizen konnte ich nicht mehr fahren. ist mir voll in die Birne gegangen



Siehst Du ?!


----------



## Olli.P. (6. Mai 2012)

Ich denke ich drehe gleich ne Runde am WS...
Wetter soll ganz passabel bleiben:http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=094070&wahl=vorhersage

Werde dort um 13 Uhr starten

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.P. (6. Mai 2012)

So, 2 std. durch die Schlucht, bin platt wie ein kaputter Fahrradreifen
Habe sogar2-3 Mountainbiker getroffen, aber die kamen wohl eher aus Mannis...ähh Mannys Heimat, die sprachen irgendwie klingonisch.
Wetter war Ok, erst leichter Regen dann wars gut und dann wieder Regen.
@Michael: Kette gekürzt aber iwie schaltet sichs unsauber, wenn du mal Zeit hättest...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Mai 2012)

anne waffel schrieb:


> ich tät's auch nicht  aber schreibt ihr bitte nochmal, wo genau die Stelle ist?! Schlucht - weißer Stein? Ich hab' es nicht genau erkannt.
> 
> Anne...Angst


 
Hallo....
Wo genau am Weissen Stein kann ich dir nicht sagen ...irgendwo am parkplatz links rein und dann???????? 
Besser einfach mal mitfahren.


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Mai 2012)

Habe sogar2-3 Mountainbiker getroffen, aber die kamen wohl eher aus Mannis...ähh Mannys Heimat, die sprachen irgendwie klingonisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Mai 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Habe sogar2-3 Mountainbiker getroffen, aber die kamen wohl eher aus Mannis...ähh Mannys Heimat, die sprachen irgendwie klingonisch


 
Der war aber trotzdem richtig gut Manny


----------



## Gudyo (7. Mai 2012)

Morgen,
Bude ist fertisch! Heute gegen 17.15 Landwehrrunde. Treffpunkt je nach Mitfahrer.
Habe das Gefühl, die Kommunikation hier wird immer einsilbiger 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Mai 2012)

Moin,


Das schaffe ich Zeitlich nicht. Denke das ich um 17:30 Uhr hier losfahre. Grobe Richtung SH.

@Olli.P: können wir bestimmt unterwegs einstellen. Lenker liegen 2 zu Auswahl hier rum...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Mai 2012)

@ Fried Helm:

Da Bei .  Sag Wo und Wann .

O Der Noch Bes Ser: 1715 dein Bal Kon?


----------



## Gudyo (7. Mai 2012)

Hi Carsten,
laß an der Brücke am Cafe Forrest Peace treffen, ist ungefähr halbe Strecke für beide. 17.15 ist gut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Mai 2012)

So machen wir das.

C.


----------



## Olli.P. (7. Mai 2012)

> Denke das ich um 17:30 Uhr hier losfahre. Grobe Richtung SH



18 Uhr HB?
Könnte ich schaffen...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Mai 2012)

Eher 18:11 Uhr...


----------



## Olli.P. (7. Mai 2012)

> Eher 18:11 Uhr...



Ok, passt...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2012)

Morgen,
hat mir gut gefallen die Altherren-Tour gestern. Donnerstag mal Richtung Hinsbeck?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

falls das Wetter mitspielt gerne.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag könnte klappen, je nachdem, wann ich von der Arbeit los komm.

Verabredet euch mal, ich sag dann, ob ich dazu kommen kann.


----------



## Gudyo (9. Mai 2012)

Morgähn,
Wetter für Donnerstag meldet eher bescheiden. Werd heute nachmittag ne Runde Richtung SH drehen. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Mai 2012)

Moin.

Falls das Wetter mitapielt und ich hier frühwegkomme würde ich auch in die Richtung fahren


----------



## Olli.P. (10. Mai 2012)

Morgen?

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (11. Mai 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Morgen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 

Wann und Wo wolltest Du. Ick überlege.
Wünsche nen schönen Arbeitstag 

Wie siehts aus mit Sonntag?


----------



## Olli.P. (11. Mai 2012)

Denke das ich gegen 18uhr hb-sh fahre wenns wetter passt.
Sonntag kann ich nicht.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Wetter für morgen sieht ja nicht so gut aus. Fährt jemand am Brückentag?


----------



## mountain 31 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte am Brückentag aber werde wohl zu langsam für euch sein mittlerweile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Mai 2012)

Hier ist keiner zu langsammmmmm


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Mai 2012)

> Fährt jemand am Brückentag?



Ich muss arbeiten.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (15. Mai 2012)

Auch dienen


----------



## Lübke27 (15. Mai 2012)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Brückentag aber werde wohl zu langsam für euch sein mittlerweile!



Bist Du denn am Donnerstag nicht saufen? Sollen wir an die Ahr?  Da sind wir alle langsam.


----------



## timebreaker (15. Mai 2012)

hmmm... Freitag würde ich auch wollen 
Auch an die Ahr wäre schön... ;-)


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. Mai 2012)

Ich würde nicht an die Ahr fahren....die Ahr ist blöd, das wetter wird ******** und und















Ach mann.......ich möchte einfach nur mit 
Leider kann ich aber nicht, da wir am Freitag einen Bagger zum spielen im garten haben und Donnerstag muss ich noch viel vorbereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (15. Mai 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht an die Ahr fahren....die Ahr ist blöd, das wetter wird ******** und und
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ach Manny,

können ja wenn du zeit hast zwischendurch ein stündchen ne runde drehen kleiner 
und son kleiner bagger ist doch auch was schönes (so wird der garten grillfertig  )


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag hätt ich unerwarteterweise Zeit.

Lust auf die Ahr hätt ich auch, nur Fitness Level hätt ich nicht.

Vielleicht mit Schuttel Service?

Bin vom letzten Kurzurlaub etwas verwöhnt.


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. Mai 2012)

ich melde auch mal Interesse an der Ahr und sonstigen Exkursionen an


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Mai 2012)

Na dann verabredet euch mal, schaue dann morgen abend, wann und wo wir uns treffen.

Ein Mann und zwei Räder oder ein Rad und zwei Männer können bei mir mitfahren.

Mein GPS ist kaputt und Kondition/ Kraft hab ich auch keine, deshalb buche ich hiermit die Rentnertruppe.( Fahrt mein Fahrrad auf den Berg und helft mir beim Aufsteigen.)


----------



## timebreaker (16. Mai 2012)

Mein GPS ist kaputt und Kondition/ Kraft hab ich auch keine, deshalb buche ich hiermit die Rentnertruppe.( Fahrt mein Fahrrad auf den Berg und helft mir beim Aufsteigen.)[/quote]

Hihi... gut das ich da nicht allein stehe, mit meiner Kondition. 
Wann ist denn geplant? Do oder Fr?


----------



## Lübke27 (16. Mai 2012)

Ja wat denn jetzt Donnerstag oder Freitag?
Ich hab ja einfach Marcos Vorschlag aufgegriffen. Entscheiden muss ich eh kurzfristig, da ich zu Hause einen Handwerker erwarte...


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es Freitag mit Brunsum aus?

Morgen koennte ich mich zu einer Schlucht Runde durchringen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (16. Mai 2012)

hört sich gut an... Morgen schlucht, Freitag brunsum... ich wäre dabei..


----------



## Lübke27 (16. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Wäre dann Freitag dabei. Morgen weiß ich noch nicht, da ich dann morgen zu Hause werkeln werde.


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag is bei mir nich ,da wir Karten haben für ganztägig dünsten  Freitag wird erst gegen 15 uhr frühstens da ich Frühdienst hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Mai 2012)

12:00 Uhr Schlucht?

Und 10:30 Uhr in Brunsum?

@ Lothar: auch für nicht Profis geeignet ......


----------



## Lübke27 (16. Mai 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Und 10:30 Uhr in Brunsum?



Da brauch ich eindeutigere Infos...


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Mai 2012)

> 12:00 Uhr Schlucht?



Wäre dabei, Freitag leider nicht.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2012)

Um die Verwirrung zu komplettieren: Morgen Willingen Platz für 1 Bikes plus Fahrer, Start 7.00 Uhr hier.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Mai 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Da brauch ich eindeutigere Infos...



Hallo,

hier sollte ein Parkplatz sein.

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.934322,6.000883&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=17


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn ihr euch wirklich in Brunssum treffen wollt, schlage ich etwas eindeutigeres als einen Waldparkplatz vor.

Z.B. den Parkplatz des Golfclubs in der Nähe oder oder oder.

Ich bin dann Freitag nicht dabei, bin knechten.

Ach ja, morgen werd ich Friedhelm nach Willingen begleiten,


----------



## Lübke27 (16. Mai 2012)

An Vatertag in Willingen brauchste den Hlem wohl den ganzen Tag nicht auszuziehen. Das ist noch schlimmer als sonst schon


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Mai 2012)

Dachte ich mir schon.

Ich plane den Kotzhaufen Hopp zu erlernen und zutrainieren.

Und was Winterberg angeht, dass mag mich einfach nicht.

War zweimal da, hat jedesmal gesudelt wie die Sau.
Diese gelbe, klebrige Schlamm********, die vom Eloxal nicht richtig runtergeht.

Ausserdem weniger Säufer und noch mehr Biker, da gabs im Nebel/Sudel schon Schlangen am Lift.

Dann lieber KH Hopps üben.

Viel Spass in der Schlucht, ich denk im Lift an euch.


----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2012)

@Lübke: Joar, das glaub ich auch aber egal, ich steh auf Hilope´s die unkoordiniert im Weg stehen und überall ihr Revier markieren, hab extra neue Schlappen aufgezogen damit ich beim durch Pipi fahren auch genügend Grip hab.
Freu mich schon, morgen solls auch nicht soooo warm werden also genau richtig für Protektoren.

Letzte Möglichkeit nach Willingen, einen Platz hab ich noch! Um 11 schau ich noch mal rein, dann geh ich schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (16. Mai 2012)

12 Uhr weisser Stein,ich bin da...


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Morgen bin ich event. Nur für eine Feierabendrunde zu haben..


----------



## Olli.P. (17. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob wer Lust hat am Sonntag nach Belgien zu fahren.Wetter soll ok werden und es ist vorerst das letzte WE an dem ich Zeit hätte.Habe ein Opel Zafira, denke mal 2tes Rad und Fahrer wäre kein Problem.

@Michael: Feierabendrunde wäre ich dabei
@Kosta: Hattest Recht,lag am Schalthebel, neuer Lenker mehr Platz und es geht..
MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (17. Mai 2012)

Nabend,
alle Knochen heil, rote Birne von der Sonne, richtig geiler Tag heut in Willingen. Ich hab mein Speiseeis jetzt wieder richtig lieb, die Kaffeemühle hat ihren Platz gefunden und der heißt Bikepark! Ach ja, Willingen geht auch mit 100 oder 120 mm aber wesentlich unentspannter, hatte die Gabel eingekürzt ohne es zu merken, ist in den Bremswellen nicht wirklich toll und : NEIN, TALAS kann das nicht ausgleichen!! Ach ja, wir waren auch nicht allein, hat schon bisgen gedauert am Lift aber, So What?
Hab noch nie so viele besoffenen auf einem Haufen gesehen
Fazit: Man kann einen Feiertag auch langweiliger verbringen.
@Olli: Belgien ist dehnbar, meinst die Ardennen oder Filtys? 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Estoniaclan (17. Mai 2012)

Also ich wäre am Sonntag dabei, wenn mich jemand mit nimmt. Sage aber erst mal noch nicht fest zu, weil ich Evtl. Hügel springen bin. Samstag weiss ich mehr ...

@gudyo 
Filthy ist gemeint.


----------



## Gudyo (17. Mai 2012)

Also gut, ich verzichte dann halt auf das Heimspiel meines Teams und fahr mit nach Belgien. Denke das der Liteviller aus Dölke auch Bock hat und dann ist Mitnahme ab Dülken Bhf möglich. Zeit legt ihr noch fest bitte, ich geh jetzt schlafen weil ich Muskel spüre von denen ich gar nicht wusste das es sie gibt
Gn8 Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kommt wer aus Nettetal?


----------



## Lübke27 (17. Mai 2012)

Bin fuer morgen raus. Sonntag bin ich vielleicht dabei.


----------



## irace (18. Mai 2012)

Tagchen Leute. 

Hab grad erst den Fred hier gesehen und ich dachte ich werf mal rein: Hi, ich bin auch auch aus dem Raum Süchteln/Viersen/Tönisvorst/Brüggen.  
Meist bin ich in den Süchtelner Höhen unterwegs, komm aber auch in Krefeld oder anderen Orten herum.

Bin immer für Fahrten auf dem MTB offen und solange ich Zeit hab fahr ich auch gerne ein Stück bis zum jeweiligen Ort, wenn es sich lohnt. 

Macht was draus. Oder auch nicht.

Aloha.


----------



## Gudyo (18. Mai 2012)

Morgähn,
@Irace: ich darf keine Leute mehr begrüßen weil ich die so erschrecke das die sich nach der Vorstellung nie mehr sehen lassen 
Krefeld ist so eher nicht unser Revier aber mal lernt ja nie aus. Einfach mitlesen und mitfahren, dann sieht man ja ob es passt oder nicht. Zur Erklärung, da wir schreibfaul sind, mal paar Kürzel:
SH= Süchtelner Höhen
PP = Parkplatz
WS = Weisser Stein = Revier an der Holländischen Grenze
HS = Hinsbecker Höhen

Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Schönes Bild, aber muss man sich so dreckig machen beim radeln ?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Mai 2012)

Moin Neulinge,

willkommen, lasst euch mal sehen zum Beschnuppern.

Und Gudyo, Downhill Willingen ist mit mehr als 100 mm Federweg doch einfacher, wie einige XC ler in deinem Windschatten gerne bestätigen werden.

Sogesehen würde ICH dich die Leute gerne begrüssen lassen, ob du beim "ersten Mal" vorfahren solltest?!?.

Sonntag Belgien ist doch wohl "schmutzige Pfade" oder?

Wenn ja, klingt das erstmal nicht schlecht.
Wir koordinieren uns am Samstag.

MfG C.  ( mit MuskelTiger)


----------



## irace (18. Mai 2012)

@Gudyo: Jaja, ich bin ganz verschreckt.
Ich sag ja auch nur, dass das mein Revier ist und unsere Reviere sich schneiden, ich daher gerne auch mal mit euch in meinem Revier rumcruisen würde - und sogar zu Neuerkundungen bereit wäre. 
Danke für die Kürzel!

Gruß Holly
P.S.
Muss man nicht, aber wenn ein paar Pfützen im Weg sind dann passiert das hal mal. 

@Spazierenfahrer: Danke. Koordiniert mal lieber FÜR Samstag, dann lass ich mich auch sehen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Mai 2012)

Wetter soll et we über käse sein,mit schön lecker regen.Ich stell ma für samstag nachmittag 15:30 PP kaldenkirchnerstrasse zur debatte. Ich würde sofern meine allergie es zulässt, ne müllberg runde anstreben.Inklusive treppenhopsen  Für die neuankömmlinge herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Olli.P. (18. Mai 2012)

Starte heute ca. 17:00 Richtung SH.

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Mai 2012)

Korrektur  Klassischer fall von H.I.V  han ik verjessen. Morgen bin ich aufn GB.Also kann ich morgen net


----------



## Gudyo (18. Mai 2012)

Nabend,
also für Sonntag sieht wirklich bescheiden aus mit Wetter. Morgen soll es besser sein also werde ich morgen fahren aber nicht nach Belgien. Da ich sowieso nach Rothenbach wollte "Planten Koopen" werde ich von da starten und nach Gladbach zurück fahren Start gegen 13 Uhr in Rothenbach.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irace (18. Mai 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Starte heute ca. 17:00 Richtung SH.



Hättest du das mal 1 h früher gepostet hätten wir beide jeweils wen zum biken gehabt.


----------



## Olli.P. (18. Mai 2012)

> Hättest du das mal 1 h früher gepostet hätten wir beide jeweils wen zum biken gehabt.


Sry, gerade erst Feierabend gehabt und spontan entschieden.
Beim nächsten mal poste ichs früher...

MfG

Olli


----------



## irace (18. Mai 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:
			
		

> Beim nächsten mal poste ichs früher...



Sehr zuvorkommend. Danke, danke.


----------



## Olli.P. (18. Mai 2012)

> Da ich sowieso nach Rothenbach wollte "Planten Koopen"


Und dann im Rucksack mitnehmen?


----------



## Nikedge (19. Mai 2012)

Macht jemand am weekend HH oder SH unsicher?


----------



## Gudyo (19. Mai 2012)

Morgähn,
@Olli: Wie kommst du  den da drauf? Im Rucksack, also ne! Ich hab ein Körbchen für den Lenker 
So nun gibt es was umsonst. Zu verschenken sind:
2 Stück Shimano Bremsscheiben 160 mm 6 Loch NEU
dito Centerlock NEU


Hab das Zeugs hier beim Keller aufräumen gefunden.


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. Mai 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgähn,
> @Olli: Wie kommst du den da drauf? Im Rucksack, also ne! Ich hab ein Körbchen für den Lenker
> So nun gibt es was umsonst
> 1 Satz Bremsbeläge Avid Elixier Neu.


Guten morgen
Nehme die Bremsbeläge und Ratzing Ralph gerne


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. Mai 2012)

Gester war der Bagger da und weil etwas Mutterboden übrig wag dachte ich mir ...da bau ich mir meien eigene abfahrt im garten


----------



## Gudyo (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Manny,
bring dir die Sachen beim nächsten Treffen mit oder lad uns doch in deinen Bikepark ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Mai 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Gester war der Bagger da und weil etwas Mutterboden übrig wag dachte ich mir ...da bau ich mir meien eigene abfahrt im garten


 
Man man Manni,

hatte gedacht der geht eh über den Lenker, aber Manni ist dort echt gut runter gekommen vom "Berg des Grauens" 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Mai 2012)

Tja, Friedhelm, ob du wirklich Mitfahrer für ne Oneway Route findest?

Ansonsten, heute Nachmittag SH klingt nicht so schlecht.

Muss nur vorher sehen, ob ich nicht ne kleine Panne ausgebügelt kriege.

Den Hope baut totschicke Kettenblätter:

Allerdings heisst 1X9 im Kleingedruckten :  keine Steighilfen.

Hatte ich überlesen. Mal sehen, ob sich da was tricksen lässt.

Bitte um Vorschläge für SH


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich zieh dann mal los.

Friedhelm:

Wildenrath soll morgen nicht so toll sein, aber HB/ Sh ist angeblich trocken.

Wenn du dann die "Planten" schon unter der Erde hast?

Oder sonst jemand für ne Altherren Tour zu haben?


----------



## Olli.P. (19. Mai 2012)

> Ok, ich zieh dann mal los.



13:10 an der abtei?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Mai 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, ich zieh dann mal los.
> 
> Friedhelm:
> 
> ...



Der Wald ist dort am WE ,bei gutem Wetter, immer voller komischer Menschen, die dort wandern und Fròsche suchen.

Ich werde morgen früh mal schauen, was und wo ich fahre. Kommt alles auf die Dauer der heutigen Grillparty an.....


----------



## Gudyo (19. Mai 2012)

War auch nicht wirklich ne Einladung sondern eher eine Absichtserklärung. Die Trails waren erstaunlich trocken im Meinwege und ich hab da paar Varianten zwischen 6 Eichen und Lüttelforst ausprobiert um die Anreise zur Mühle nicht mehr mit der Tragepassage über die B221 würzen zu müssen. Wer sucht der findet. Ich werd mal schauen ob ich Morgen Lust hab und mich dann spontan dranhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Mai 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Der Wald ist dort am WE ,bei gutem Wetter, immer voller komischer Menschen, die dort wandern und Fròsche suchen.
> 
> Ich werde morgen früh mal schauen, was und wo ich fahre. Kommt alles auf die Dauer der heutigen Grillparty an.....


 

Wollte morgen mit Manni auch fahren gehen, falls er es sich nicht anders überlegt hat oder mein kopf zu schwer ist 
Vielleicht können wir dann ja ne Runde zusammen fahren.

Ich wünsche ALLEN einen schönen Abend und viel Spaß beim Grillen, Fussi schauen und Co.

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. Mai 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wollte morgen mit Manni auch fahren gehen, falls er es sich nicht anders überlegt hat oder mein kopf zu schwer ist
> Vielleicht können wir dann ja ne Runde zusammen fahren.
> 
> Ich wünsche ALLEN einen schönen Abend und viel Spaß beim Grillen, Fussi schauen und Co.
> ...


 
Manny mit y


----------



## Olli.P. (19. Mai 2012)

Da die Filthys wohl ausfallen fahre ich Morgen WS.
Schlage mal 13 Uhr vor, bin aber offen für andere Zeiten.
Würde mich freuen wenn Clämens und Mannie dabei wären 

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Mai 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Da die Filthys wohl ausfallen fahre ich Morgen WS.
> Schlage mal 13 Uhr vor, bin aber offen für andere Zeiten.
> Würde mich freuen wenn Clämens und Mannie dabei wären
> 
> ...


 
Also der Clämens hätte nix dagegen Olli. Zeit und WS hört sich gut an.

Ja Manny der Tag wird kommen, an dem ich dich nicht mehr mit i schreibe . Bis dahin Manni 
Was hällst Du von der Zeit?


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. Mai 2012)

Manny mit y hätte auch nix dagegen wenn das wetter past, nur die Uhrzeit stört mich etwas.....mir wäre 11.58 Uhr lieber da ich noch etwas vorhabe morgen.


----------



## Olli.P. (19. Mai 2012)

> mir wäre 11.58 Uhr lieber



OK, High Noon am WS

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Mai 2012)

Ist auch in Ordnung! Trinke ich halt gleich ein Bier weniger 
Jungs ik freu mir....sonst noch jemand am Start?

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. Mai 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Manny,
> bring dir die Sachen beim nächsten Treffen mit oder lad uns doch in deinen Bikepark ein


Grade erst gelesen:
Mus erst noch etwas am flow arbeiten dann gerne....
En alvast bedankt


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Mai 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Ist auch in Ordnung! Trinke ich halt gleich ein Bier weniger
> Jungs ik freu mir....sonst noch jemand am Start?
> 
> Gruß Clemens



Yep


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Mai 2012)

1158 schaff ich nicht, aber 1200 bin ich da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (19. Mai 2012)

ich bin auch 12 uhr da, sofern das Hügel fahren ausfällt, oder es wie aus Eimern schüttet.


----------



## Gudyo (20. Mai 2012)

Morgen,
ich bin auch um 12 Uhr da, werde aber eine völlig entspannte Runde Richtung Elmpter Wald drehen und mich zeitig wieder auf den Heimweg machen. Wäre nett wen Werkzeug (weis nicht ob du es noch hast Olli) und Pumpe den Weg zurück finden, dafür bring ich die versprochenen Geschenke inkl. Trigger für Ultraenz mit.
Bis nachher
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (20. Mai 2012)

> weis nicht ob du es noch hast Olli



Ist schon alles eingepackt....

MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (20. Mai 2012)

ich bin raus für heute... braucht also nicht auf mich warten! Werd heute meine wehwechjen von gestern auskurieren und was für die Uni machen.


----------



## Olli.P. (20. Mai 2012)

Sry leute,muss leider absagen ist was dringendes dazwischengekommen.......

MfG

Olli


----------



## ultraenz (20. Mai 2012)

Trigger brauchste auch nicht einpacken, ich muss erstmal wieder den Dämpfer einbauen und vorher unendlich viel für die Uni machen. Nächstes Wochenende bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei, aber heute definitiv nicht. Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Mai 2012)

Werd für heut ma ne Hausrunde anstreben ..werde so gegen 15:30 pp Kaldenkirchnerstraße erscheinen = Wer mag kann sich ja ne Opa runde reinziehen  Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (21. Mai 2012)

@Christopher (?): Hab es deinem Boten gegeben 
Heute 17.00 Uhr leichte Bergrunde mit rumgehopse.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (21. Mai 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Christopher (?): Hab es deinem Boten gegeben
> Heute 17.00 Uhr leichte Bergrunde mit rumgehopse.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Hallo Friedhelm,

Wollte nur kurz fragen ob ich gemeint bin?
Aber 1tens wüßte ich nicht warum und 2tens heiße ich ja Clemens.
Also nur ne Frage. 
Puuh...heute ist ne Bergrunde bestimmt noch etwas anstrengender.
Bei mir müssen erst die Wunden von Gestern heilen bevor ich wieder fahre. Wird wohl Mittwoch sein 

Schöne Grüße aus Straelen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (21. Mai 2012)

Nabend,
war Ultraenz gemeint.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

Clemens, wir haben garnicht an deinem Gitterchen gerüttelt!?! 

Friedhelm: Sorry, zu spät gesehn. Hab aber so wie so keine Zeit gehabt.

Mittwoch hätt ich Zeit.

 Wenn sich also sonst keiner meldet, fahr ich Mittwoch ( Mittag) die (Müll) Bergrunde mit dreimal runterhopsen und einmal runterkehren.

Bis Denne C.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (21. Mai 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Clemens, wir haben garnicht an deinem Gitterchen gerüttelt!?!
> 
> Friedhelm: Sorry, zu spät gesehn. Hab aber so wie so keine Zeit gehabt.
> 
> ...


 
Carsten willst du jetzt etwa frech werden? Das schreibe ich jetzt sofort ins Protokoll "Carsten der Krümel der sich regt, wenn der Kuchen sich unterhält"


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

Dann lies mal im Protokoll nach, wer aus der Kuchenschüssel rauspiept, wenn sich die Erwachsenen unterhalten.

Bevor sich jetzt einer erschreckt:

 wir haben uns gaaanz doll lieb und führen nur eine Diskussion von gestern weiter.


----------



## Gudyo (22. Mai 2012)

Morgen,
@Carsten: Ich hab morgen Urlaub muß aber zwischen 11 und 14 Uhr auf den Techniker von Unitymedia warten. Komm doch nen Kaffee trinken um die Mittagszeit dann fahren wir gemeinsam hopsen oder bist du zeitlich festgelegt?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Mai 2012)

Hhmm Rheyther Müllberg unsicher machen ?? Hört sich jut an mal sehen was morgen geht Kann aber dann nur bis 18 Uhr zwecks N8 Dienst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. Mai 2012)

Juuute Idee Friedhelm.

dann komm ich um die Mittagszeit vorbei zum Kaffeetrinken und dann gehen wir gemeinsam hoppsing.

Wenn es dann noch der Opa dazu schafft, wärs wie in alten Zeiten. 

Wie genau definierst du Mittagszeit? so gegen 12.00?


----------



## Gudyo (22. Mai 2012)

Nabend,
endlich aufgewacht ?  12 ist gut. 
Ach ja, dass ist die Zukunft!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=edmH0Zx57JY


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Mai 2012)

Nabend,

12:00 Uhr biken, Ihr habt es gut.

Wie sieht es mit dem WE aus?

Und dem Rest der Woche?


----------



## Estoniaclan (22. Mai 2012)

Samstag bin ich für jeden spass zu haben. Könnte man ja ne Exkursion machen. Mal wo anders fahren fände ich angenehm.


----------



## ultraenz (22. Mai 2012)

Falls ich bis dahin wieder fahrbereit bin waere ich auch fuer ne Menge Spass zu haben.
Die Kinder wollen Spass also gebt uns Spass ihr alten Maenner!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Mai 2012)

Friedhelm; so fährt bei uns nur der Olli.

Allerdings nimmt der so Benzin Dinger dafür, ne Z 1000 zum Beispiel.

Ich versuchs mit 12.00, wenn ichs nicht hinkriege, meld ich mich telefonisch.

Kommt halt auch drauf an, wie pünktlich mein Handwerker heute ist.

Am W E macht ruhig was ihr wollt, ich geh knechten. Ein freies W E im Monat ist genug( finden jedenfalls unsere Kunden im Moment).


----------



## Gudyo (23. Mai 2012)

Für das WE bin ich raus weil in der Pfalz.
Ich find das E-Bike mit zuschaltbarer Wheelyfunktion endgeil! Endlich mal was für nen Posser wie mich, ich hab heut Nacht schon davon geträumt wie ich an den Eisdielen entlang fahre und bewundernde Blicke auf mich ziehe. Das Problem ist nur der Preis aber ich werde meine Wohnung verticken


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Mai 2012)

Kannst du billiger haben, Friedhelm:

2Tage  Training bei Olli, dann gehts auch mit der Pan.

Wenn du dass in Fahrradklamotten machst, sind dir allle bewundernden Blicke gewiss.

Ach äh, mein Motorrad zum üben ausleihen, ach ne ich weiss nicht.


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Mai 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ich find das E-Bike mit zuschaltbarer Wheelyfunktion endgeil! Endlich mal was für nen Posser wie mich, ich hab heut Nacht schon davon geträumt wie ich an den Eisdielen entlang fahre und bewundernde Blicke auf mich ziehe.


Denk dran, dann gibts nur noch Duracell Batterien zu diversen Feiertagen  Damit du Häschen ordentlich vonne stelle kommst


----------



## Gudyo (23. Mai 2012)

Planänderung!
Kann hier nicht weg weil ich auf nen Nachbarn warten muss und dann nochmal den Techniker anrufen soll. Werde also gegen Abend meine Runden drehen.
Kannst aber dennoch gerne nen Kaffee trinken kommen.
Gruß Friedhelm

Ach ja, ich war Sonntag nicht die ganze Zeit dabei also weis ich auch nicht worauf du anspielst lieber Carsten, will es auch gar nicht wissen weil von Natur aus unneugierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Mai 2012)

Soar wieder daheim War das heut ne geile Altherren runde  Der Müllberg is klein gemacht das Bier hat gezischt wie auf glühenden Kohlen und  verletzt wurde auch keiner 
@ Friedhelm :Besten dank für deine edelen spenden Die Knieschoner  bring ich dir wieder 
@ Carsten :Besten dank für die Teilchenbeschleuniger 
Und nu werd ich mich über Nudeln mit frischen Tomaten und ordendlich knobi hermachen


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Mai 2012)

Heute??


----------



## Gudyo (24. Mai 2012)

Ich würd ja schon gerne hab aber Rücken, reicht heute nur für ne Runde zum Eiscafe


----------



## Estoniaclan (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte Evtl Lust auf eine rund WS...


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Werde gleich Richtung SH fahren!


----------



## Estoniaclan (25. Mai 2012)

Wie schauts denn mit morgen aus? Keiner Lust zum fahren? Christopher und ich werden wohl ne Runde am WS drehen, wenn keiner mit einer besseren Idee daher kommt


----------



## ultraenz (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin übrigens schwer dafür, dass wir morgen irgendwo hinfahren und da Spaß haben.


----------



## Olli.P. (26. Mai 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens schwer dafür, dass wir morgen irgendwo hinfahren und da Spaß haben.


Ich muss arbeiten 

Gruß olli


----------



## Kizou (26. Mai 2012)

ist Irgendwer über Pfingsten am Bikepark Winterberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (26. Mai 2012)

Gegen 17.30 Abfahrt bei mir Richtung Schlucht, falls sich doch noch jemand dazugesellen will


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Heute habe ich keine Zeit, wie sieht es mit dem Restwochenende aus?


----------



## ultraenz (26. Mai 2012)

Ich bin für alles bereit, bisher aber noch planlos...


----------



## Olli.P. (26. Mai 2012)

> Heute habe ich keine Zeit, wie sieht es mit dem Restwochenende aus?



Montag hätte ich bis ca. 15:30 Uhr Zeit, würde gerne ne Runde drehen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. Mai 2012)

Bin Sonntag und Dienstag knechten, aber wie siehts mit Montag aus?

Z.B. Wildenrath Wurzeltrails, eventuell mit Halde?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen hört sich gut an. Wäre mit dabei ein schönes Ründchen zu drehen. Aber bitte nicht im Kreis 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (27. Mai 2012)

@ Carsten: Falls du mich in Dülken am Bahnhof einsammelst wäre ich wohl dabei


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei, brauche nur angaben zur Startzeit und Treffpunkt.

Und biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für ein Rad nebst Fahrer.


----------



## ultraenz (27. Mai 2012)

Falls du über Kaldenkirchen fährst würde ich den Platz gerne beanspruchen, würde dann unter der Autobahnbrücke warten.

Zeit ist mir ziemlich egal


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Mai 2012)

Zeit Früh, bevors zu heiss wird.

Schlage VHB 10.00 PP Oberkrüchten vor.
Wer den nicht kennt, einfach zurückblättern, hatte wir in diesem Fred schonmal.

Zur Halde entfällt, bei dem Wetter fahr ich nicht freiwillig übers Feld, hab mir heute ziemlich die Figur verbrannt.

Ultraenz: nach Belieben, Bahnhof abholen oder mit Wachtendonker fahren, suchs dir aus.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (27. Mai 2012)

Das heißt jetzt für morgen? Wo Wann Wie? Kenne diese Strecke noch nicht!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Mai 2012)

Das heisst für morgen, dass du in diesem Thread die Wegbeschreibung für den Parkplatz Oberkrüchten suchst und wenn die Zeit den anderen genehm ist, treffen wir uns um10.00 Uhr da.

Nicht so schwer,oder


----------



## Olli.P. (27. Mai 2012)

10 Uhr passt mir super, bin dabei.
Werde nen sack voll Werkzeug, nen Lenker und 30 â¬ mitbringen, und fÃ¼r Mannie 2 Flaschen

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (27. Mai 2012)

Bin morgen nicht dabei, meine schwiegereltern kommen zu besuch.
@ Olli: flaschen kannst du Clemens mit geben. Wünsche euch viel spass.


----------



## Olli.P. (27. Mai 2012)

> Bin morgen nicht dabei, meine schwiegereltern kommen zu besuch.


Schon zum Frühstück? Du tust mir leid
Schade,gebe Clemens dann die Flaschen mit.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Mai 2012)

Und wie ist Christopfer jetzt dabei?

In Dülken am Bahnhof? Wann? 

Oder am PP Oberkrüchten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Mai 2012)

Den nehme ich, unter der Brücke der A61in Kaldenkirchen, um 9:22Uhr mit...
Denke das ist Zeitig genug...

Falls der Canyon Mann den Weg nicht kennt: siehe oben...


----------



## ultraenz (27. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, bis morgen!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. Mai 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Den nehme ich, unter der Brücke der A61in Kaldenkirchen, um 9:22Uhr mit...
> Denke das ist Zeitig genug...
> 
> Falls der Canyon Mann den Weg nicht kennt: siehe oben...


 
Unter der Brücke wäre gut  So jetzt noch etwas schlafen, damit der Alohoool auch etwas Zeit hat um heraus zu kommen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Mai 2012)

@ Schluchttyp:

da hast du glaub ich was verwechselt, der Christopher schläft, äh wird unter Brücken abgeholt, oder?

Die Wegbeschreibung zum PP Oberkrüchten findest du hier im Fred.


----------



## Olli.P. (28. Mai 2012)

An der Meer 
  41372 Niederkrüchten

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. Mai 2012)

@ Olli.....bedankt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Mai 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen langsamen 601er " mitnehmen " würdest, hätte ich Interesse.



Nabend,

@ Andy:bei uns kann jeder mitfahren.

Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus?

Mal schauen ob meine Speiche erneuert ist....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. Mai 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

Ich würde sagen es war eine sehr schöne Ausfahrt heute. Ich war so ko...das es sogar Manny aufgefallen ist und ich doch tatsächlich einen kleinen Zwischenstop in der waagerechten machen musste 
Danke an alle auch für die Tipps. 

Gruß Clemens

@Carsten und Michael: Ist das der Griff?

Ergon GA1 Evo Technical Fahrrad ergonomischer Lenkergriff MTB
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007VUOCM4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d0_g200_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0TTVDZPSK322W25N071J&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128"]Ergon GA1 Evo Technical 5 Farben Fahrrad ergonomischer Lenkergriff MTB: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Mai 2012)

Heisst anders, sieht optisch aber so aus.

Merkwürdig finde ich die Plastikklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Mai 2012)

Moin,
Das ist der Evo. Der ist dünner als der Gewünschte...


----------



## ultraenz (29. Mai 2012)

Das Wetter ist fuer Donnerstag nicht mehr wirklich schoen angesagt, wollen wir die Donnerstagsrunde vielleicht lieber auf Mittwoch verschrieben?


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Mittwoch geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Gudyo (29. Mai 2012)

Tach,
ich werd heute ne Runde Richtung SH drehen. Wollte bei mir  so 16.00 Uhr los.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (29. Mai 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Moin,
> Das ist der Evo. Der ist dünner als der Gewünschte...


 
Kannst Du mir bitte den genauen Typ durchgeben?


----------



## Gudyo (29. Mai 2012)

Nabend,
hänge mich mal ungefragr rein in die Griffe-Frage
Ergon hat 4 unterschiedliche
GA= Allmountain
GE=Enduro
GX= Hasenfüße
und die für die normalen Tourenbikes. Der Unterschied dürfte wen überhaupt, kaum zu spüren sein, der GE hat nur einen höheren Stulp und der GX ist leichter und teurer.
Ich fahr den GE und am BMC einen von Crankworks ohne erogschnickschnack. Auf beiden Rädern schlafen meine Finger ein also erwarte keine Wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (30. Mai 2012)

Morgen Abend 18 Uhr HS?


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2012)

Nabend,
bin für die Woche raus . Hab mich gestern auf den Appel gelegt und paar Lackschäden am Knie. Was anderes, diesmal mit einer Woche Bedenkzeit die Frage nach Willingen am Feiertag. Möchte meine Lyrik ausprobieren. 2 Bikes nebst Fahrer haben noch Platz. Start ist gegen 7 Uhr morgens.


----------



## ultraenz (30. Mai 2012)

Wann ist denn der nächste Feiertag?


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. Mai 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wann ist denn der nächste Feiertag?


 
Am 7 Juni.
Lust hätte ich schon..nur a... vol arbeit zuhause.....mal gucken was sich machen lässt.


----------



## ultraenz (30. Mai 2012)

Ich würde dann hiermit einen Platz nehmen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Mai 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Morgen Abend 18 Uhr HS?



Weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe!

7. Muß ich zur Zeit noch arbeiten.


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2012)

Ultraenz +1


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. Mai 2012)

Nabend,

Willingen hört sich gut an! Mal mit dem Rad die Gegend zu sehen wäre bestimmt schön. Sehe alles sonst nur unter einfluss vom sau....trinken halt 
Wäre ja schön wenn wir mit vielen fahren könnten. Gebe recht fix bescheid ob es funzt. 

@Michael: Wo hast Du nochmal deine Griffe gekauft? Bei Ergon gibt es die wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Mai 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Willingen hört sich gut an! Mal mit dem Rad die Gegend zu sehen wäre bestimmt schön. Sehe alles sonst nur unter einfluss vom sau....trinken halt
> Wäre ja schön wenn wir mit vielen fahren könnten. Gebe recht fix bescheid ob es funzt.
> ...



Sieht so aus das es nur noch das Evo Modell gibt.

Hier mal ein Auslaufmodell in weiß:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14071/ga1-l-all-mountain-griff-weiss.html


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Mai 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ultraenz +1



Gibt es hier irgendwo einen Laden der Fullface Helme sowie Protektoren verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (30. Mai 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Gibt es hier irgendwo einen Laden der Fullface Helme sowie Protektoren verkauft?


 
Kan mann sich aber auch da ausleihen!


----------



## ultraenz (30. Mai 2012)

Sicher, dass man sich in Willingen Sachen leihen kann? Meines Wissen nach geht das nur in Winterberg.
Also falls du überhaupt von Willingen redest und nicht iwas hier in der Nähe meinst.


----------



## Estoniaclan (30. Mai 2012)

@ultraenz 
Du weist aber das die in Holland kein Frohenleichnam haben..   oder hast du Donnerstag frei? 

Falls ihr Freitag fahren wollt, wäre ich dabei...


----------



## ultraenz (30. Mai 2012)

Ja ist mir bewusst. Aber Donnerstag kann ich es mir schon erlauben die zwei Stunden blau zu machen. Freitags würde das nicht gehen, also entscheid dich nicht mehr um Friedhelm ;-)


----------



## Estoniaclan (30. Mai 2012)

Glücklicher...ich hab Donnerstag von der ersten bis zur letzten.. dafür aber Freitag frei


----------



## ultraenz (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Freitags dafür ne Menge zu tun. Und ein Rad was ständig rumzickt, jaja weil wegen kein Hardtail, dann ist das schonmal okay wenn ich als Ausgleich im Bikepark spielen darf.


----------



## Gudyo (31. Mai 2012)

Morgen,
hier in der Region gibt es m.E. nur Georgs, der hat Fullface und Protectoren. Günstiger ist klar das i-Net. In Willingen kann man ALLES leihen neben der  Liftstation ist ein Bikeladen. Lasst aber die Finger von den Bikes, die sind miserabel gepflegt. Freitag muss ich auch schaffen, also bleibt es auf jeden Fall bei Donnerstag.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (31. Mai 2012)

Protectorenauswahl bei Georgs ist aber auch eher eingeschränkt, Full Face hat er nur Speiseeis( gut, aber teuer!)

Was wäre denn mit Watz Up, haben die sowas im Program?

Sollte von dir aus auch nicht viel weiter sein.

P.S:

Habe gestern gemerkt, dass ich deutlich überfedert bin 

Wenn man die A...backen etwas zusammenkneift, kann man hier in der Gegend auch alles mit dem Hardtail fahren. Sogar mit Klickies.
Die Treppen erfordern zwar erst mal ne ziemliche Überwindung...


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Mai 2012)

Mein reden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (31. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit nachher?


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin raus.

Hinterrad ist eingebau,5â¬ fÃ¼r Montage der Speiche und Zentrieren....


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Mai 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich bin raus.
> 
> Hinterrad ist eingebau,5 für Montage der Speiche und Zentrieren....


  Ich musste letztens 10 ohne speiche bezahlen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juni 2012)

We.??


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> We.??


 
Wäre Sonntag dabei! Früher on tour wäre auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## Kizou (1. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Gibt es hier irgendwo einen Laden der Fullface Helme sowie Protektoren verkauft?



Ich kann die meinen von mir aus leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juni 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wäre Sonntag dabei! Früher on tour wäre auch nicht schlecht....



Samstag soll das Wetter besser sein.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juni 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich kann die meinen von mir aus leihen.



Nachher mache ich den noch kaputt...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. Juni 2012)

Hmmm...morgen könnte sehr schwer werden mit dem Gleichgewicht halten, da ich gleich kegeln habe. Möchte ja nicht noch schlechter fahren  und muss noch Sachen besorgen.


----------



## Kizou (1. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nachher mache ich den noch kaputt...



Kannst du Dir ja überlegen.is ja nicht Sooo weit wech !


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (2. Juni 2012)

Was ist mit Morgen?

Ok...wetter.de sagt nichts gutes. Aber muss ja nichts heißen


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. Juni 2012)

Christopher und ich wollten so um 4 zum WS aufbrechen, wer mag kann gerne mitkommen....


----------



## ultraenz (2. Juni 2012)

Kosta und ich fahren heute um 16 Uhr in Klaldenkirchen zum spielen in der Schlucht los, falls sich noch jemand anschliessen moechte.


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. Juni 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich unser Sebastian?


----------



## Lübke27 (3. Juni 2012)

Hier. total voll. Nacht marie!


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juni 2012)

Dienstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. Juni 2012)

Mich Nix die woche, Saison!

Kann übrigens bald keine Motorräder mehr sehen.

Michael: deine Knarzanalyse war grösstenteils korrekt, es war die Kurbel.

Allerdings nicht Kettenblattschrauben, sondern Kurbelschrauben ziemlich locker. Dabei war ich mir (ziemlich) sicher, das Anzugsritual mit Dremo eingehalten zu haben.

Schaltwerk geht auch wieder, Schalltröllchen ausgeklappert, daher das Ghostshifting.

Ach ja, Ta-Specialites schaltet besser als HOPE, aber lange nicht so gut wie Schimano.
Hoffentlich hälts wenigstens 3mal so lange, sonst wars ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## Dutchmanny (4. Juni 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Hier. total voll. Nacht marie!


Hab dich schon vermisst....
O Ja wusstet ihr schon das die Niederländer kein Europameister werden.
Wollte es ja nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Olli.K (4. Juni 2012)

@ Manny: Sei froh, dass Holland dabei ist!

@Michael: Bin um 18 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## timebreaker (4. Juni 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Hab dich schon vermisst....
> O Ja wusstet ihr schon das die Niederländer Europameister werden.
> Wollte es ja nur mal gesagt haben.


 

Dürfen die dieses Jahr mitspielen??


----------



## Gudyo (4. Juni 2012)

Nabend,
für Donnerstag ruder ich mal vorsichtig zurück wegen Wetter. Fahre keine 500 km um nassen Arsch zu kriegen. Alternativ kommen die Filtys in Frage. Ist näher und wen es richtig regnet ist man in ner Stunde zuhaus. Morgen hätte ich schon Zeit und Lust. 18.47 PPJH Hins?
@Lübke: Hat der Harald Juhnke Fanclub  ein neues Member? Hab auch noch 5 Kilo Uniflott zu verschenken. Wen du es brauchen kannst bring ich es dir vorbei.
@Flying Dutchman: Na wen ihr so Fußball spielt wir du den Berg runter fährst, hab ich keine Sorgen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

@Olli:alles klar
@Friedhelm:alles klar

@Manni:ja nee is klar


----------



## ultraenz (5. Juni 2012)

@ Friedhelm:
Morgen bin ich raus, Donnerstag nach Belgien wäre für mich auch okay. Wetter sieht wirklich nicht sonderlich gut aus.


----------



## Gudyo (5. Juni 2012)

@Christopher: Machen wir, sag mir wo ich dich in Kaldenkirchen aufsammeln soll. Dachte so gegen 10 los bei dir. 
@Michel: Nehme mal das Angebot von Falli wahr und bin um 18 Uhr am PP Kaldenkirchener Str. hier in  Gladbach (siehe Tourentreff) vieleicht gewinnen wir ja mal nen neuen . Bin also nicht am pp JH Hins


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juni 2012)

Alles klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. Juni 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

wollte fragen, ob ich mich für Donnerstag noch mit einklinken kann?
Würde gerne meine neuen Griffe (hoffe nicht zum wegwerfen) ausprobieren und wenn Stufen vorhanden meine Dämpfer weiter verfeinern (werde sonst noch Seekrank) 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Werde Donnerstag morgen eine Runde drehen, Belgien beim naechsten mal.


----------



## Kizou (6. Juni 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> wollte fragen, ob ich mich für Donnerstag noch mit einklinken kann?
> Würde gerne meine neuen Griffe (hoffe nicht zum wegwerfen) ausprobieren und wenn Stufen vorhanden meine Dämpfer weiter verfeinern (werde sonst noch Seekrank)
> ...



Dann nutze doch mal "Pro Pedal" ( die Antiseekrankfunktion )


----------



## Kizou (6. Juni 2012)

Bin gestern bei den Filthies gewesen....sehr glatt und nass zur Zeit !


----------



## ultraenz (6. Juni 2012)

Friedhelm wie schauts aus, fahren wir morgen und sind wir zu zweit oder kommt doch noch jemand mit?


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juni 2012)

Wen es morgen früh nicht in Strömen regnet bin ich um 10 Uhr bei dir. Tele und Adresse hab ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (6. Juni 2012)

Daumen hoch!


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juni 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Bin gestern bei den Filthies gewesen....sehr glatt und nass zur Zeit !


Glatt und nass, so mag ich es am liebst...(Trööööööööööööööt Zensur)
Für ein LV gibts keine problematischen Verhältnisse, das Problem liegt IMMER zwischen den Ohren (sagt jedenfalls unser Carsten)  aber dennoch danke für den Hinweis. 
@Chris: Denk an was zu trinken und zu futtern, sonst musst du Birkenrinde kauen
Freu mich schon auf morgen
Friedhelm


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Glatt und nass, so mag ich es am liebst...(Trööööööööööööööt Zensur)
> Für ein LV gibts keine problematischen Verhältnisse, das Problem liegt IMMER zwischen den Ohren (sagt jedenfalls unser Carsten)  aber dennoch danke für den Hinweis.
> @Chris: Denk an was zu trinken und zu futtern, sonst musst du Birkenrinde kauen
> Freu mich schon auf morgen
> Friedhelm


 
Sorry Friedhelm,

die Frage war eigentlich an Dich gerichtet ob ich Morgen noch mitfahren kann bei dir und Christopher wenn noch ein Platz frei ist und es keine Katzen regnet 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## ultraenz (6. Juni 2012)

@ Clemens: Ich bin damit einverstanden, auch wenn ich nicht der Entscheider bin.

@ Friedhelm: Hab mir ein wenig Salz und Pfeffer eingepackt, dann ist die Rinde nicht so geschmacklos...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Juni 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> @ Clemens: Ich bin damit einverstanden, auch wenn ich nicht der Entscheider bin.
> 
> @ Friedhelm: Hab mir ein wenig Salz und Pfeffer eingepackt, dann ist die Rinde nicht so geschmacklos...


 
Das ist ja schonmal die halbe Miete Christopher. Hätte für Dich dann auch etwas Sylter Salatdressing für die Rinde 

Könnte wenn, dann um 10Uhr (oder wann ihr wollt) unter der Autobahnbrücke stehen.


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Clemens,
dann haste die Frage aber gut umschrieben. Von meiner Seite aus ist noch Platz . Sag wo wir uns Treffen und ich werd da sein.
Schwere Geburt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil Chris wird wohl wissen wo das ist


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Clemens,
> dann haste die Frage aber gut umschrieben. Von meiner Seite aus ist noch Platz . Sag wo wir uns Treffen und ich werd da sein.
> Schwere Geburt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil Chris wird wohl wissen wo das ist


 
Puuuhh...würde sagen das war ne Elefantengeburt. Danke schonmal.
Habe gerade schon mit Christopher ausgemacht das ich zu ihm fahre. Kann dort mein TöffTöff parken und Du könntest uns zusammen auflesen.


----------



## Kizou (6. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Glatt und nass, so mag ich es am liebst...(Trööööööööööööööt Zensur)
> Für ein LV gibts keine problematischen Verhältnisse, das Problem liegt IMMER zwischen den Ohren (sagt jedenfalls unser Carsten)  aber dennoch danke für den Hinweis.
> @Chris: Denk an was zu trinken und zu futtern, sonst musst du Birkenrinde kauen
> Freu mich schon auf morgen
> Friedhelm


In dem Fall war es so glatt, dass ich schon im Stand weggerutscht bin und ich bin schon bei widrigeren Verhältnissen in Winterberg gefahren. Leider ist das Holz in den Filthies nicht beschichtet.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. Juni 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> In dem Fall war es so glatt, dass ich schon im Stand weggerutscht bin und ich bin schon bei widrigeren Verhältnissen in Winterberg gefahren.




Joh, so Reifen hat ich auch mal.

Aber seit ich nix mehr fahr, was mit Sch... anfängt, gehts gleich vieeeel besser.


----------



## Olli.P. (7. Juni 2012)

Wünsche euch viel Spass, ich bin arbeiten.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (7. Juni 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Joh, so Reifen hat ich auch mal.
> 
> Aber seit ich nix mehr fahr, was mit Sch... anfängt, gehts gleich vieeeel besser.



Eine Reifendisk. wollte ich nicht anfangen, aber ich bin auch schon vieles gefahren und denke, dass es wie "Religion " ist. Wie gesagt, in W'berg bin schon bei bedeutend schlechterem Wetter gewesen und wie auf Schienen gefahren. Es is halt oftmals auch der Reifendruck gepaart mit dem Reifen.
Für viele ist es aber einfacher es auf den Reifen zu schieben.
Ich meine jetzt nicht Dich Spaziefa.,aber ich mag es halt nicht, es einfach auf den Hersteller zu schieben.
Also Allen einen schönen Biketag !!


----------



## Gudyo (7. Juni 2012)

Danke, den hatten wir!! Regen? Ja hatten wir auch genau bis 11.09 und dann ab 16.05 wieder. Dazwischen lagen Sonnenschein, bestens gepflegte Trails und ganz schön viele Mutproben. Seid meinem letzen Besuch vor drei Jahren hat sich da richtig was entwickelt und die 7.50  sind mehr als gerecht!! Filty´s, ich war nicht zum letzten Mal da!!!
Friedhelm


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Danke, den hatten wir!! Regen? Ja hatten wir auch genau bis 11.09 und dann ab 16.05 wieder. Dazwischen lagen Sonnenschein, bestens gepflegte Trails und ganz schön viele Mutproben. Seid meinem letzen Besuch vor drei Jahren hat sich da richtig was entwickelt und die 7.50  sind mehr als gerecht!! Filty´s, ich war nicht zum letzten Mal da!!!
> Friedhelm


 
Ja, es war eine sehr sehr geile Tour mit Euch Friedhelm und Christopher Die Abreise hier versprach nicht viel...aber da Engel reisen konnte über Belgien schon ein Wolkenloser Fleck gesichtet werden. Es sollte die Bikestecke sein, wo es denn ganzen Tag auch so blieb. 
Nach einigen Erkundungen der Stecke wurde viele Sprünge ausprobiert und die am Anfang noch ängstlichen Hindernisse....ich würde sagen "erfolgreich gemeistert"
Nur hätte ich das Handbuch zum bremsen besser lesen sollen und zum vermindern der Geschwindigkeit lieber die Bremsen am Rad und "nicht" meine linke Gesichthälfte nehmen sollen. 
Meine erste Erkenntnis ist, das ich einige Tage nur den Trockenrasierer benutzen kann  
Und die 2te Erkenntnis ist, das ich mir als nächstes einen Downhill Helm besorge....dat geht so nicht!

Danke Friedhelm stehe in Deiner Schuld.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich gut an.Werde heute mal ein paar Ausrüstungsgegenstände für solche Exkursionen kaufen.

Wie sieht es mit dem WE aus?

Der Sebastian könnte uns ja noch mal die  DH Runde an der DH Mühle zeigen....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. Juni 2012)

Hört sich gut an Michael....sieht aber gerade Sch...e aus im Gesicht 
Ich bin für´s Woende raus. Familienurlaub an der Nordsee. Werde dort meine Wunden versorgen lassen...hihi.

Euch ein schönes Woende. Gruß Clemens


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an.Werde heute mal ein paar Ausrüstungsgegenstände für solche Exkursionen kaufen.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem WE aus?
> 
> Der Sebastian könnte uns ja noch mal die  DH Runde an der DH Mühle zeigen....



Der Sebastian hat gestern eine Runde gedreht und kann sich heute nicht mehr bewegen...  Ich bin einfach nicht fit.

Fürs WE bin ich leider raus. Familien-WE


----------



## ultraenz (8. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dieses Wochene auch raus wegen Uni und Renovieren und sowas.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Da fahre ich morgen wohl alleine eine Runde


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Juni 2012)

> Da fahre ich morgen wohl alleine eine Runde


Ich würde gerne, muss aber leider arbeiten. Aber evtl. kann ich Nachmittags ne Runde drehen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (9. Juni 2012)

Kleiner Tipp...
Wunderschöne flowtrails gibt es noch bei den " Flowtrails Stromberg ".
Ich weiß, ist ein bisschen weiter als die Filthy Trails, sind aber auch top gepflegt.
Einfach mal eine Alternative.

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Olli.P. (10. Juni 2012)

Morgen?

MfG

Olli


----------



## ultraenz (11. Juni 2012)

Kinder, wer von euch ist denn in der Lage mir ne Dämpferbuchse auszupressen, ohne größeren Schaden zu produzieren (das kann ich nämlich auch alleine) ?
Über reichlich Angebote würde ich mich freuen...

Hat sich erledigt, in der Uni konnte man mir helfen


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Juni 2012)

Beim nächsten mal nicht verzagen, Michi fragen.....


----------



## ultraenz (12. Juni 2012)

Fährt Sonntag jemand zufällig nach Willingen zum Bikefestival?


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. Juni 2012)

musst du nicht lernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Cj6ho1-G6tw

Der Typ ist einfach der Hammer! 

@Christopher: Sonntag Willingen bin ich raus. 
@Alle: Aber Morgens/Mittags würde ich ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Fährt Sonntag jemand zufällig nach Willingen zum Bikefestival?


ich bin von Donnerstag bis Sonntag dort,


----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5dsj7ZcoKM"]Dolomite Climb & Ride.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


geil


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juni 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Dolomite Climb & Ride.      - YouTube
> 
> 
> geil


 
Ok ist auch ganz gut.
Aber ich fand den anderen besser


----------



## irace (12. Juni 2012)

ultraenz, nein aber Freitag auf Samstag.


----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)

Danny ist halt ne Macht aufm trialbike.


----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)

https://mobil.t-online.de/email/tom...LLWNRJmZlYXR1cmU9eW91dHViZV9nZGF0YV9wbGF5ZXI=


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. Juni 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Dolomite Climb & Ride.      - YouTube
> 
> 
> geil



naja schön ist anders... 
zumindest was das anschauen betrifft.


----------



## Gudyo (12. Juni 2012)

Allen viel Spass am Ettelsberg.
Bei MacAskill scheinen die Gesetze der Schwerkraft keine Bedeutung zu haben und die Videos sind immer geil geschnitten!!


----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Allen viel Spass am Ettelsberg.
> Bei MacAskill scheinen die Gesetze der Schwerkraft keine Bedeutung zu haben und die Videos sind immer geil geschnitten!!



....wenn man mal bedenkt wie Alles angefangen hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> naja schön ist anders...
> zumindest was das anschauen betrifft.



Mir ging es dabei um die Leistung.....o.k., ohne Hilfe wäre es natürlich heftiger !


----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)




----------



## Estoniaclan (12. Juni 2012)

wie meinst du das "ohne Hilfe"? 
Mir gehts eher um die Abfahrt. Das hackelt einfach nur... liegt wohl aber auch daran, das "Vertriding" und AM , nicht so mein Ding sind... Teilweise kommt man ja zu Fuß schneller runter


----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> wie meinst du das "ohne Hilfe"?
> Mir gehts eher um die Abfahrt. Das hackelt einfach nur... liegt wohl aber auch daran, das "Vertriding" und AM , nicht so mein Ding sind... Teilweise kommt man ja zu Fuß schneller runter



die Hilfe bezog sich auf den Aufstieg.
Die Abfahrt ist natürlich Geschmacksache, Vertriden muss man halt mögen.
Mit flow hat DAS natürlich wenig zu tun.
 Ich find`s technisch halt verdammt anspruchsvoll.
Die Geschwindigkeit spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Kizou (12. Juni 2012)

fährt Jemand den Enduroride in Willingen mit ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juni 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/258967/

Der ist cool.


----------



## Kizou (13. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/258967/
> 
> Der ist cool.


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juni 2012)

Morgen zusammen,
weis hier einer was der Robben beruflich macht? 
Ach ja, da gibts auch noch die Geschichte von dem Holländer der durch den Wald geht und eine Elfe trifft. Sagt die Elfe:"Einen Wunsch kann ich dir erfüllen!" Sagt der Holländer: "Ich möchte ewig Leben!" Kann ich nicht machen." sagt die Elfe. "Nagut sagt der Holländer, dann möchte ich halt so lange Leben bis wir Deutschland in einem Turnier besiegen!" Sagt die Elfe: " Clevere Sau!" 
Jemand Samstag Lust und Zeit?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (14. Juni 2012)

Friedhelm, du bist kein guter Mensch 

Auch noch drauf rumtrampeln, ts ts.

Samstag hab ich Lust und Zeit. Im Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (14. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ach ja, da gibts auch noch die Geschichte von dem Holländer der durch den Wald geht und eine Elfe trifft. Sagt die Elfe:"Einen Wunsch kann ich dir erfüllen!" Sagt der Holländer: "Ich möchte ewig Leben!" Kann ich nicht machen." sagt die Elfe. "Nagut sagt der Holländer, dann möchte ich halt so lange Leben bis wir Deutschland in einem Turnier besiegen!" Sagt die Elfe: " Clevere Sau!"
> Jemand Samstag Lust und Zeit?
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lübke27 (14. Juni 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Hab dich schon vermisst....
> O Ja wusstet ihr schon das die Niederländer kein Europameister werden.
> Wollte es ja nur mal gesagt haben.



Also ich meine, der Beitrag sah mal anders aus...

Manny, alles gut bei Dir?


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juni 2012)

@Spazierenfahrer: Biste schon da? Wen nicht würd ich mitkommen im Harz 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Juni 2012)

> Jemand Samstag Lust und Zeit?


Lust schon, erfahre nur erst Morgen ob ich arbeiten muss.
Bin aber konditionell eher ein Holländer

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Juni 2012)

Samstag kann ich gleich doppelt nich ..erst Malochen und dann Brutzeln


----------



## timebreaker (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 
hat noch jemand heute lust ne runde zu drehen?
ca 18 uhr?
gruß lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (14. Juni 2012)

Nee, da bin ich noch nicht.

Mitnehmen würd ich dich auch, nur hab ich dort keine Zeit für dich.

Hab da nen Lehrgang gebucht, damit ich mal Radfahren lern.

Sonst hätt ich früher Mitfahrgelegenheiten angeboten.

Im August, so sagte eine lose Planung, wollten wir( jedenfalls einige) ja mal alle zusammen dort hin.

Wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe, wollte ich noch ein paar zusätzliche Trails scouten, damit wir nicht nur durch die Steine fahren müssen.


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juni 2012)

@Carsten, das bringt mich ja nicht wirklich vorwärts. August ist für mich nix drin frühestens  September/Oktober.
Viel Spaß beim Kurs
Friedhelm


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. Juni 2012)

Man man...hier ist ja wieder richtig was los! 
Spiele hiermal noch einen Ball.....wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?
Da mein Nacken nicht mehr schmerzt versucher ich es mal wieder 

Good night at all


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. Juni 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Also ich meine, der Beitrag sah mal anders aus...
> 
> Manny, alles gut bei Dir?


 
War der nicht immer schon so? 
Ja ja mir geht es so lala......wenn bloß die blöden sprüche mich nicht so fertig machen würden und dann die blöden witze (Danke Friedhelm) und ich dachte ihr seid freunde und haltet auch in harten zeiten zu mir.


----------



## Olli.P. (15. Juni 2012)

> und ich dachte ihr seid freunde und haltet auch in harten zeiten zu mir.


Nöööööö.... guckst du hier:







MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (15. Juni 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> War der nicht immer schon so?
> Ja ja mir geht es so lala......wenn bloß die blöden sprüche mich nicht so fertig machen würden und dann die blöden witze (Danke Friedhelm) und ich dachte ihr seid freunde und haltet auch in harten zeiten zu mir.


 

Ach Manny....ohne könntest du doch gar nicht leben!  
Nimm fishermann friends und dir geht´s gleich besser....Heulsuse


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juni 2012)

Öh, radfahren?


----------



## Olli.P. (15. Juni 2012)

> Öh, radfahren?



Ich könnte nur Morgen, Sonntag geht nicht bei mir.

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Juni 2012)

Na wartet ab wenn die Deutschen rausfliegen......DANN lacht sich Manny scheckig wien Blauschimmel kaas


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Juni 2012)

Morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (16. Juni 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Morgen?


 
Wie spät?


----------



## Olli.K (16. Juni 2012)

Wo?


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Juni 2012)

> Wie spät?


12 Uhr ?


> Wo?


WS ?


Mfg

Olli


----------



## Olli.K (16. Juni 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Juni 2012)

Super, freue mich.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (16. Juni 2012)

Wäre es möglich um 11 zu fahren.......hätte nur bis 13 uhr zeit sonst fahre ich alleine.


----------



## Olli.K (16. Juni 2012)

Mir egal.


----------



## Dutchmanny (16. Juni 2012)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Mir egal.


 
Olli.P??


----------



## Olli.P. (17. Juni 2012)

11 uhr ist ok.Bis gleich

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (17. Juni 2012)




----------



## Dutchmanny (17. Juni 2012)

Gleich ist es so weit......ich wünsche euch viel glück. Und das meine ich ernst!





@ Olli.K denkst du bitte an denn link.


----------



## Olli.P. (17. Juni 2012)

War schön heute, genau wie bei der EM, der Holländer musste vorzeitig abreisen

MfG

Olli


----------



## timebreaker (17. Juni 2012)

Jo... Viertelfinale


----------



## ultraenz (17. Juni 2012)

Los, ich will Spaß!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Juni 2012)

Und was, mein lieber Chris, machst du dann zuhause?

Schöne Grüsse aus dem Harz, heute gibts Tunneltrail und kleine Renne.

Und lasst mir den Manny in Ruhe, ist doch nur Fussball.

"Duck und weg auf die Trails."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (18. Juni 2012)

Was will uns unser Studiosus mit den Worten: "Los, ich will Spaß" nur sagen? Tiefenpsychologisch gibt es manigfaltige Deutungen.
Hat er etwas zum Abschluß gebracht und sucht nach Lohn und Anerkennung?
Eine zustimmungsheischende Aufforderung an die Damenwelt?
Hysterische Anfall?
Drogenmißbrauch?
Ich weis es nicht! Interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich!
Manny: Hast ja noch dein Fahrrad und Freunde werden überbewertet
Heute 17.15 Uhr langweilige Müllbergrunde ab PP Kaldenkirchener Straße
Sollte es nächstes WE gutes Wetter werden fahr ich mal nach Malmedy zum FR-Park, sieht ganz schick aus. Mitfahrer willkommen.
Friedhelm


----------



## ultraenz (18. Juni 2012)

Malmedy hier ich!! 
Und mit "Los ich will Spaß" fordere ich amüsante Zeilen von euch bezüglich der EM...


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. Juni 2012)

ich melde mich auch mal an, sofern das wetter gut wird..


----------



## Dutchmanny (18. Juni 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> War schön heute, genau wie bei der EM, der Holländer musste vorzeitig abreisen
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 





 Der ist echt sehr gut......






Danke Carsten für deine unterstützung.
@Friedhelm ..Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Was will uns unser Studiosus mit den Worten: "Los, ich will Spaß" nur sagen? Tiefenpsychologisch gibt es manigfaltige Deutungen.
> Hat er etwas zum Abschluß gebracht und sucht nach Lohn und Anerkennung?
> Eine zustimmungsheischende Aufforderung an die Damenwelt?
> Hysterische Anfall?
> ...



Selbstfahrer, mit einem Platz frei!


----------



## Gudyo (18. Juni 2012)

Ui geil, da ist ja die ganze Freerider Elite am Start bis auf Air Lübke
@Michel: Wann ist dir den lieber Samstag oder Sonntag ich bin da ungebunden.
Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Juni 2012)

Samstag ist mir lieber, Sonntag auch ok.

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## Kizou (18. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Samstag ist mir lieber, Sonntag auch ok.
> 
> Morgen jemand dabei?



Ich würde gerne mal wieder ne kleine Runde mitfahren.
Da ich aber dieses Jahr bisher eher abfahrtorientiert unterwegs bin, weiß ich nicht so recht, ob ich nicht nur n Bremsklotz bin.


----------



## freakadelle88 (18. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ui geil, da ist ja die ganze Freerider Elite am Start bis auf Air Lübke
> @Michel: Wann ist dir den lieber Samstag oder Sonntag ich bin da ungebunden.
> Friedhelm



Hallo Zusammen,

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei, mit meiner neuen "Geliebten" 
Habt Ihr noch ein Platz + Bike frei?? Der Tag ist mir egal.

Jean


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Juni 2012)

Hier bremst keiner.....

Fahre hier um 18:00 Uhr los, Richtung HB....

Falls das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Juni 2012)

Malmedy klingt interessant. 

Bis auf weiteres will ich mit.

Friedhelm, hast du noch Platz?


----------



## Gudyo (19. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,
Kraft meiner Hosenträger leg ich mich auf Samstag fest. Abholung 8.15 Uhr Jean in Viersen, 8.45 Uhr Christopher und Kosta in Kaldenkirchen? @Carsten: Jean hat einen ticken früher "Hier" gebrüllt, können dich aber gerne in Dülken abholen machen wir ne Kolonne . Der Park soll gegen 11 Uhr aufmachen bis 18 Uhr und 10 Tacken soll der Spaß kosten jedenfalls hab ich das rausinterpretiert. Wen ich mir die Videos anschaue wird mir ganz schlecht
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (19. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hier bremst keiner.....
> 
> Fahre hier um 18:00 Uhr los, Richtung HB....
> 
> Falls das Wetter mitspielt.



o.k..
heute muss ich leider zum Elternabend,......werde aber sobald es geht mitfahren.
Habe ab Donnerstag für eine Woche Nachtdienst und muss dann so gegen 20 h zurück sein,
Ist wohl zu knapp.
Es gibt aber auch ein Leben nach dem ND


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Kraft meiner Hosenträger leg ich mich auf Samstag fest. Abholung 8.15 Uhr Jean in Viersen, 8.45 Uhr Christopher und Kosta in Kaldenkirchen? @Carsten: Jean hat einen ticken früher "Hier" gebrüllt, können dich aber gerne in Dülken abholen machen wir ne Kolonne . Der Park soll gegen 11 Uhr aufmachen bis 18 Uhr und 10 Tacken soll der Spaß kosten jedenfalls hab ich das rausinterpretiert. Wen ich mir die Videos anschaue wird mir ganz schlecht
> Gruß Friedhelm



Samstag ist gut. Ich könnte einen aus Kaldenkirchen mitnehmen, da hätte der Carsten noch Platz bei Dir.

Falls Malmedy zu heftig ist, alternativ  Filfty?

@And:alles klar.


----------



## freakadelle88 (19. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Kraft meiner Hosenträger leg ich mich auf Samstag fest. Abholung 8.15 Uhr Jean in Viersen, 8.45 Uhr Christopher und Kosta in Kaldenkirchen? @Carsten: Jean hat einen ticken früher "Hier" gebrüllt, können dich aber gerne in Dülken abholen machen wir ne Kolonne . Der Park soll gegen 11 Uhr aufmachen bis 18 Uhr und 10 Tacken soll der Spaß kosten jedenfalls hab ich das rausinterpretiert. Wen ich mir die Videos anschaue wird mir ganz schlecht
> Gruß Friedhelm




Alles Klar, ich steh dann Samstag 08:15 bereit. Bis dann


----------



## Estoniaclan (19. Juni 2012)

samstag 8.45 bei christoph kein problem!


----------



## ultraenz (19. Juni 2012)

Samstag der 23, also kommenden Samstag, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Juni 2012)

Samstag geht klar.

Mitfahrgelegenheit wird gerne genommen.



Die Videos sehen so schlimm nicht aus, ich hab sogar Chickenways gesehen.


Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Kalorienversorgung recherchiert?

Gibts da vor Ort was oder sollen wir uns was mitbringen?
Bezüglich Harz im September müssten wir langsam in die Gänge kommen.

Da ist dann Hauptreise Zeit.

Ich schreib die Tage mal´n Grobablaufplan, dann können wir Mitfahrer und mögliche Reisedaten sammeln.


----------



## Olli.P. (19. Juni 2012)

Würde am Samstag gerne mitfahren aber ich denke mir fehlt die nötige Ausrüstung.
Viel Spass euch allen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (19. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr berücksichtigt, dass am Sonntag der "Raid des Hautes Fagnes" in Malmedy stattfindet. Da dürfte am Samstag auch schon so einiges los sein, kann ich mir vorstellen. Wissen tu ich es aber nicht.


----------



## Estoniaclan (19. Juni 2012)

sofern wir hier von Bikepark action reden, werden uns die Marathonisten nicht in die quere kommen, denke ich


----------



## Gudyo (19. Juni 2012)

Nabend,
danke Reigi für den Hinweis. Ich denke aber auch das die Kette rechts Fraktion anderes Terrain bevorzugt. Ob es da was zu Knabbern gibt weis ich nicht also besser was einpacken. Hoffe das uns diesmal die belgischen Pommesschmieden gewogen sind und ihren Fettkochern richtig einheizen dann werden wir den Tag bei Pommes rot/weiß ausklingen lassen. Zum Ablauf wie gesagt ich hole Jean ab, dann Chris und Kosta. Mein Weibchen kommt vielleicht auch mit also müssen wir gut packen.. @Olli: Wichtig ist ne feste Mütze und Knieschoner (meine sind leider noch im Stadteil Eicken), einen Rückenpanzer und Ellbogenschützer kannste geliehen haben von mir, damit hab ich auch angefangen. Musst ja nicht gleich den Clemens geben
Man das wird geil mit so vielen Leuten
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: September+ Harz=Ich bin dabei, mach nen Plan und berücksichtige mich mit einem Einzelzimmer, glaub mir keiner will im selben Raum mit mir Schlafen der nicht mit mir Schlafen will


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Juni 2012)

So jetzt kann ich nicht mehr die Fresse halten.....bei den Kommentaren

@Friedhelm: Danke für den Hinweis, das Oli mich nicht nachmachen soll! Hatte es schon fast vergessen. Wenn ich zu meiner Mum fahre muss ich jetzt noch meinen Personalausweiß mitnehmen damit Sie mich erkennt 
@Oli: Der Helm ist nach meiner Erfahrung (und die habe ich) das Wichtigste. Die anderen Sachen natürlich auch.

Man man man ist das ein scheiß, das ihr dorthin fahrt und dann noch mit soooo vielen und ich kann nicht. Werde meinen Frust wohl mit viel Bier auf der Kegeltour runterspülen müssen  Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß. Belgien war letztens schon sehr geil. 

Fährt der kleine fliegende Holländer (Haben die überhaupt nen Punkt gemacht in der EM?) eigentlich mit? Könnte Ihm dann was für Dich mitgeben Friedhelm. 

Schöne Grüße Clemens


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. Juni 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Fährt der kleine fliegende Holländer (Haben die überhaupt nen Punkt gemacht in der EM?) eigentlich mit? Könnte Ihm dann was für Dich mitgeben Friedhelm.
> 
> Schöne Grüße Clemens


*Flaying Dutchman blijft thuis ,Zaterdag kan ik nicht.*
*@ Olli.....wie wäre es denn  Sonntag mit Solingen?*


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. Juni 2012)

Tach Zusammen.

Knieschoner hätte ich im Verleih, da könnte mann sich schon was zusammen schnorren ;-)

Nur die Fahrarrangements erscheinen mir noch etwas unlogisch, ausser natürlich Friedhelm will nicht mehr mit mir fahren.


Bezüglich Harz, p n t mir ne gültige E-Mail Adresse, dann schickt ich euch ne Xcel Tabelle, wo ihr eure Freizeit eintragen könnt.

Zeit drängt etwas, Quartiere werden knapp.

Meldungen werden deshalb nur bis Sonntag Abend, 24.06.12 18.00 Uhr berücksichtigt.

Besteht Bedarf und Lust, einen Bikepark Tag einzulegen?

Wurmberg soll sehr nett sein, gerade was verblockte und wurzelige Trail angeht.

Bei Bedarf euererseits würde ich mich mal um einen Instruktor für ein Privattraininmg in diesem Bereich kümmern. Ich persönlich würde gerne meine Flugangst loswerden, der ein oder andere hier hat beim Landen ( auf den Rädern) ja wohl noch Luft nach oben, wie man so hört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Juni 2012)

@ Friedhelm war inzwischen schon zwei mal bei dir und habe versuche dir diese zurück zugeben ...aber einfach aufn Balkon legen finde ich nich so prickelnd 
Also den Samstag  würde mich reizen aber ich bin wohl zu schissig ..da ich nich unbedingt mich zerlegen mag .....Ausserdem brauche ich dann wohl ne andere Bereifung ...die Michelins sind teilweise grenzwertig wenns mal heiss her geht Und meine bescheidenen Fahrkünste würden dann auch net weiterhelfen ..obwohl ich so stimmen gehört hab die das gegenteil behaupten  Werd dir nachher die einfach aufn Balkon legen damit jemand davon Samstag profitieren kann 
Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Kizou (20. Juni 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> So jetzt kann ich nicht mehr die Fresse halten.....bei den Kommentaren
> 
> @Friedhelm: Danke für den Hinweis, das Oli mich nicht nachmachen soll! Hatte es schon fast vergessen. Wenn ich zu meiner Mum fahre muss ich jetzt noch meinen Personalausweiß mitnehmen damit Sie mich erkennt
> @Oli: Der Helm ist nach meiner Erfahrung (und die habe ich) das Wichtigste. Die anderen Sachen natürlich auch.
> ...



@clemens: ich denke, dass das Gesamtpaket stimmen muss ,
denn auch gebrochene Rückenwirbel sind nicht wirklich der hit.
Wenn's geht: safetyjacket, Knie/schienbeinschoner und fullface.
Letztens meinte jemand in Winterberg, dass ein Freeridehelm cooler aussehen würde.
Bei der nächsten Abfahrt kam jedoch die untere Zahnreihe durch die Unterlippe. AUA!


----------



## Gudyo (20. Juni 2012)

@Carsten: Ist doch ganz einfach: Frage stellen wer mit
will und den ersten 3 Schreihälsen zusagen. Soll ich dir ne Zeichnung machen? 
@Pedro: Kannste aber ruhig auf den Balkon schmeißen, bin halt zu den Unzeiten wo du frei hast dienen. Ich würde dir wärmstens empfehlen mal mit zu fahren. Angst hab ich auch und mach noch lange nicht alles was möglich ist aber dein Moto sollte auch mal artgerecht bewegt werden und allein das zuschauen bei anderen bringt richtig viel.


----------



## Kizou (20. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Carsten: Ist doch ganz einfach: Frage stellen wer mit
> will und den ersten 3 Schreihälsen zusagen. Soll ich dir ne Zeichnung machen?
> @Pedro: Kannste aber ruhig auf den Balkon schmeißen, bin halt zu den Unzeiten wo du frei hast dienen. Ich würde dir wärmstens empfehlen mal mit zu fahren. Angst hab ich auch und mach noch lange nicht alles was möglich ist aber dein Moto sollte auch mal artgerecht bewegt werden und allein das zuschauen bei anderen bringt richtig viel.



So ist es!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. Juni 2012)

Friedhelm, dass du es dir einfach gemacht hast, hab ich schon geblickt.

Das man mit etwas Umplanung aber viel Fahrerei sparen kann, sollte auch dir einleuchten.
Soll ich dir die Dieselpreise mailen? ;-)

Michael hatte ja angeboten, einen Kaldenkirchener mitzunehmen. Da hättest du auch wieder einen Platz frei. 



Was das Fahren im Park angeht, das kann man ja selbst dosieren. 

Da kann jeder fahren und auslassen, was ihm selbst gefällt.

Und solange man eher Trailtechniken fährt reicht meiner Meinung nach Vogelnest und Knieschoner.

Muss jeder selber wissen, wir sind schliessllich aus dem Alter raus, wo Mutti uns die Klamotten rausgelegt hat.


----------



## Kizou (20. Juni 2012)

Klar, wenn es nur um Trails geht halte ich das safetyjacket und fullface auch für überzogen.
Jedoch denke ich , dass wenn man in einen
Park fährt, die Versuchung schon recht groß ist sich zu übernehmen ( Erfahrungswerte )
Aber natürlich jeder nach seiner Fasson !
Würde gerne mitfahren ( Neid )


----------



## freakadelle88 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich kann euch nur sagen: Nehmt lieber mehr mit als zuwenig und dann könnt Ihr euch immer noch entscheiden. Ich werde auf keinen Fall auf meinen Fullface verzichten, Safetyjacket vielleicht je nach Strecke.
Ich hab gesehen was mit einem Gesicht passiert wenn man nur Halbschale anzieht und nach meinem letzten Steißbeinbruch kann ich nur sagen: Mehr ist besser!

In dem Sinne bis Samstag

Jean


----------



## Olli.P. (20. Juni 2012)

> *@ Olli.....wie wäre es denn  Sonntag mit Solingen?*



Zondag klinkt goed, maar ik heb geen navigatie.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (20. Juni 2012)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur sagen: Nehmt lieber mehr mit als zuwenig und dann könnt Ihr euch immer noch entscheiden. Ich werde auf keinen Fall auf meinen Fullface verzichten, Safetyjacket vielleicht je nach Strecke.
> Ich hab gesehen was mit einem Gesicht passiert wenn man nur Halbschale anzieht und nach meinem letzten Steißbeinbruch kann ich nur sagen: Mehr ist besser!
> 
> In dem Sinne bis Samstag
> ...


----------



## ultraenz (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn der Wachtendonker einen aus Kaldenkirchen einpackt steht aber immernoch einer (hoffentlich Kosta) hier vor der Tür und muss auf ein weiteres Auto warten.
Ihr solltet den Plan nicht wieder ändern, das verwirrt mich nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (20. Juni 2012)

Lieber Carsten, da du ja so schüchtern bist frag ich also mal für dich an ob der Michael so freundlich ist, am Samstag nach Kaldenkirchen reinzufahren und dort wen auch immer mitzunehmen. Wen ja dann bin ich um 8.30 Uhr in Dölken am Bahnhof und nehme dich mit nach Kaldenkirchen oder vielleicht dann ja auch bis Malmedy. 
Guckst du Subjekt,Objekt,Prädikat und Sie wird geholfen.
Was die Dieselpreise angeht kotzt mich deine Armut langsam an 

PS: Den Satz den ich zuerst als Reaktion auf deinen Versuch mich als Arsch der Woche abzulösen reingepostet hab war nicht jugendfrei


----------



## ultraenz (20. Juni 2012)

Also trifft sich die ganze Bande erstmal bei mir und dann kann sich jeder mit seinen besten Freund in ein Auto setzen?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (20. Juni 2012)

Huhu at all,

@Andy: Hast natürlich recht, dass das Gesamtpaket stimmen muss. Nur habe ich letztens schmerzlich erfahren, das für mich als erstes ein Fullface auf der Einkaufsliste steht. Die anderen Sachen kommen bestimmt wenn ich mutiger werde auch...oder sollten dann vorhanden sein

Leute ich finds echt schade, das ich nicht mitfahren kann aber hoffe auf weiter Touren mit vielen Mannen. Von meiner Seite "Viel Spaß"


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. Juni 2012)

Bitte verzeih mir Friedhelm, hatte nicht vor dir irgendeinen Rang abzulaufen.

Und was meine Armut angeht, die kotzt mich selber an.

Hoffentlich bis Samstag.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Samstag ist gut.
> 
> Ich könnte einen aus Kaldenkirchen mitnehmen, da hätte der Carsten noch Platz bei Dir.



Ja das Alter und die Sache mit dem Lesen.

So, ich komme auch nach Kaldenkirchen, lade 1-2 Mitfahrer und 1 Bike ein und fahre dem Friedel hinterher.

Brauche nur noch den Zielpunkt in Kaldenkirchen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (21. Juni 2012)

war heut mit einem gewissen jens unterwegs und er würde gerne mit. hat auch ein Auto falls es keinen platz gibt.
platz für 3 leute und zerlegte bikes...

er wohnt bei Christoph. Last mich wissen wie ihr das handhaben wollt...


----------



## Gudyo (21. Juni 2012)

Morgen,
was soll das erst werden wen wir in den Harz fahren, dann brauchen wir 1 Monat um hinzukommen 
Klar ist Jens willkommen, wen de bei Chris wohnt können wir ja kurzfristig entscheiden wie wir es machen. Also fasse zusammen, wer wen abholt dürfte klar sein!! Treffpunkt ist also dann um 8.45 bei Chris in Kaldenkirchen. Ich hab dann höchstens noch einen Platz frei. Werden dann schauen wer wo mitkommt.
Also bis Samstag
Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Juni 2012)

Ich.glaub ich gehe heute mal radeln.....


----------



## ultraenz (21. Juni 2012)

wann wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (21. Juni 2012)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Ich hab gesehen was mit einem Gesicht passiert wenn man nur Halbschale anzieht und nach meinem letzten Steißbeinbruch kann ich nur sagen: Mehr ist besser!



 Wo trägst Du denn Dein Steißbein? 

...und wie ihr das mit den Mitfahrgelegenheiten untereinander letztlich doch immer noch hinbekommt, ist mir völlig schleierhaft . Gebt zu, eigentlich telefoniert ihr heimlich miteinander und dann schreibt ihr irgendetwas Unsinnniges in's Forum, um den Rest der Meute zu verwirren 

Ich wünsche euch 'ne frohe und heile Ausfahrt (wo auch immer - und wie auch immer ihr dort landen werdet!)

Anne...Schmunzel


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (22. Juni 2012)

Guten morgen zusammen,

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Woende,viel Spaß morgen und natürlich heute, wenn wir die Griechen putzen 

Mal sehen wo mich die meine Kegelbrüder hinbringen. 
In diesem Sinne....prost 

Clemens


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. Juni 2012)

OK Friedhelm, stehe 825 bereit.

Nochmaliger Aufruf für den Harz:

Wer glaubt, dass er Lust haben könnte, vielleicht mitzufahren, PNt mir UNVERBINDLICH die möglichen Daten ab dem 08.August.

Ich mache daraus mögliche Termine, zu denen dann verbindliche Anmeldungen akzeptiert werden.
Nachmeldungen wewrden nur akzeptiert, wenn das Datum passt, noch Quartier zuhaben ist und ich Lust dazu habe.

Die erste Idee, ne Xcel Tabelle rumzumailen wurde aus Datenschutzgründen verworfen.

Abgabetermin bleibt Sonntag Abend 2000 .

Damt ihr wisst, was ihr verpasst:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wSk2-zKNxE&feature=related"]Harz Brocken-Tour Part 2 Downhill MTB Helmkamera      - YouTube[/nomedia]

0.50 bis 3.20 Höllenstieg.

Ton aus, Mucke ist grausam ;-(


----------



## Kizou (22. Juni 2012)

Schade, bin bis Ende August noch in den Dolomiten.
Wäre sonst gerne mitgekommen. Sieht witzig aus.
Viel Spass noch morgen in Malmedy, bin das nächste Mal bestimmt dabei.
Wie wäre es denn, dieses Jahr noch mit ein paar Leutz nach W'berg zu fahren ?
Interesse?


----------



## Dutchmanny (22. Juni 2012)

Mein gott hab ihr ein glück....ich hoffe es stimt auch....viel spass und passt auf euch auf.
Samstag Malmedy

23.06.2012

Niederschlag
Menge0 l/m²Risiko10 %Luftfeuchtigkeit61 %
Sonne
Dauer09:00 hAufgang05:24 UhrUntergang21:51 Uhr

Morgens






12 °C (9 °C)

Mittags





17 °C (17 °C)

Abends





16 °C (16 °C)

Wind km/h / Böen km/h





19 km/h / 41 km/h




Lies mehr über Wetter Malmedy, Belgien - Wettervorhersage für Malmedy - wetter.de bei www.wetter.de


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> PS: Den Satz den ich zuerst als Reaktion auf deinen Versuch mich als Arsch der Woche abzulösen reingepostet hab war nicht jugendfrei


Du weist wo dein Arsch hingehört ?! Aufn Sattel!!!


Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Bitte verzeih mir Friedhelm, hatte nicht vor dir irgendeinen Rang abzulaufen.
> 
> Und was meine Armut angeht, die kotzt mich selber an.
> 
> Hoffentlich bis Samstag.


Na das Abo von Christian also Arschl.....kind willste ihm wohl ja net streitig machen ??!

Für Samstag bin ich raus  Mir hat mein Bike den 3 Satz Schläuche am Ventil geschrottet Zudem gilt ohne Fullface, Küssen verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (22. Juni 2012)

jens kommt doch nicht mit, der muss lernen...
Wir sehen uns dann 8.45 bei Christoph morgen. Was kostet der Spaß morgen eigentlich? Eintritt? Lift?


----------



## ultraenz (22. Juni 2012)

Ich meine 10 Gold fuer Lift


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen,
möchte hier von unserem Ausflug berichten. Eins vorweg, trotz allem hat es mir großen Spaß gemacht aber nun von Anfang an. Die Anreise nach Malmedy war noch das einfachste am gestrigen Tag. Einige Umleitungen haben mein Navi völlig wuschig gemacht aber Punkt 11 waren wir vor Ort. Völlig ahnungslos haben wir dann den als Freeride ausgewiesenen Waldtrail genommen. Von den ca. 2 km Wegstrecke waren für mich höchstens 400 m fahrbar weil man in dieser Mischung aus Wurzeln, nassem Lehm und viel,viel Schlamm aber sowas von abging. Also erste Abfahrt suboptimal. Dann die freudige Überraschung sich durch einen etwas ungepflegt wirkenden Schlepplift mit Tellern über 2 ca. 40Grad steile Rampen ziehen lassen zu können. Nach eindringlichen Studien der gezeigten Einfädeltechnik  gelang es dann unserer Truppe die erste Auffahrt zu bestehen. So, nun mal die andere Seite des Berges. Kurz und gut, fahrbar ohne die wirklich beeindruckenden Stunts mitzunehmen. Leider nur wenig flow weil steil und ruppig. Nach insgesamt 4 mal Rauf und Runter war dann der Tenor, es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten sich zu unterhalten. Also Bikes aufsatteln und ab nach Lanklar zu den Filtys. Nach etlichen Wegfindungsproblemen trafen wir dann dort um 3 Uhr ein und konnten unseren Spieltrieb zumindestens im Ansatz ausleben. Vom Liften geschafft taten die Wege bergauf aber doppelt weh und gegen 5 traten wir dann die Heimreise an.
Fazit zum Park Fermet Liberte:  Positiv der annehmbare Preis von 10 Euro für 16 mal Schlepplifte, relativ wenig los. Negativ der Schlepplift selbst, keine Beginner Strecke, Waldtrails bei Nässe unfahrbar (für mich), kein Futterschuppen in der Nähe. Malmedy lohnt die Anreise nur für Leute mit speziellen Vorlieben, ich werde da nicht mehr hinfahren. 
Nächstes Mal geht es wieder nach Willingen oder Winterberg, da kriegt man deutlich mehr fürs Geld!!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Estoniaclan (24. Juni 2012)

also ich muss sagen, dass sich die Filthy Trails zu einem meiner lieblings Bikeparks entwickelt. Immer schön leer, Boden immer sehr griffig und für jeden was dabei. Das hochschieben hab ich gestern als gar nicht mal so schlimm empfunden.

Malmedy ist nur was für Leute die auf Matsche/Pfützen und Bodenwellen stehen (Anständiges DH bike vorausgesetzt). Denn die strecke ist in einem extrem dunklen Wald. Der Boden da hat wohl noch nie einen Sonnenstrahl gesehen.  Ach und wirklich lang sind die strecken auch nicht...


----------



## ultraenz (24. Juni 2012)

Kann mich euch nur anschließen, Filthy Trails sind deutlich besser als Malmedy.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Juni 2012)

Möchte mich da meinen Vorrednern vollinhaltlich anschliessen, Filthys gerne wieder, Malmedy beim nächsten Mal bitte ohne mich.


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Filthys ist nochmal eine Reise wert


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Da habe ich ja vielleicht doch nicht soooo viel verpasst! Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem euren Spaß Wetter war ja auch Top. 
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich beim nächten mal gerne wieder dabei. @Carsten: Würde gerne bei der größeren Tour mitfahren! 

Gruß


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Juni 2012)

Schönen guten Abend.

Ich muss mich mal hier einklinken und fragen, ob ihr für uns eine GPS-Datei habt von der Süchtelner Höhe und Umgebung mit schönen Trails. Wäre schön wenn ihr uns weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend,
es gibt einige GPS Daten von den SH suche einfach nach CTF Grefrath, da wirst du etwas finden. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an was du fahren möchtest, die SH sind ein relativ kleines Gebiet haben es aber in sich. Die meisten Rampen sind kurz und knackig und man kann locker 1000 hm auf kleinstem Raum machen ohne eine Auffahrt doppelt zu fahren. Geht halt Kreuz und Quer. Am besten ein Local ordern der euch die Ecke mal zeigt. Ich komme leider nicht in Betracht da es um meine Kondition eher Suboptimal bestellt ist. Und eins noch, es gibt viele Fußgänger und die SH sind das Viersener Hundeklo also aufpassen auf freilaufende Kackmaschinen und deren Herrchen/Frauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Juni 2012)

@Friedhelm : Zur korrektur .....Die 4Beinigen Tölen nennt man im KTWR --->Kotpumpen


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Juni 2012)

Aus dem Rhein Erft Kreis würde ich eher ins Siebengebirge oder in die ( Vor) Eifel fahren,  für die Süchtelner Höhen würd ich nicht weit fahren.
Für ne Feierabendrunde ganz ok, sicher keine Stunde im Auto wert.

Falls man doch in der Gegend ist- reinfahren, alles was wie´n Trail aussieht mitnehmen und alle 10 min am Waldrand umdrehen.

Am Wildgehege ( Nord/Ostseite) BismarkTurm und um die Irmgardiskapelle sowie ums Kriegerdenkmal lohnt sich näheres suchen, da ist´s teilweise etwas technisch.


----------



## Gudyo (25. Juni 2012)

@Carsten: Erdkunde kannste ja gut aber mit der Geographie hapert es 
Rhein-Erft-Kreis ist Neuss und Grevenbroich, du meintest wohl Rhein-Sieg-Kreis aber gut, so hab ich mal die Gelegenheit mich ganz früh am Morgen schon in den Klugschei..ermodus zu begeben. Werde heute die Müllberge befahren. Treff frühestens 18 Uhr 
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Hab da einen 661 Fullface Helm (L) zu verschenken, hab mir den Speiseeis Deviant 2 gezogen. PN reicht.
Wen ich den neuen Helm hab muss der natürlich getestet werden also überlegt mal wann wir ins Sauerland oder zu den Filtys fahren.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (25. Juni 2012)

18.00 Uhr, wo dein Balkon wohnt?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Juni 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Aus dem Rhein Erft Kreis würde ich eher ins Siebengebirge oder in die ( Vor) Eifel fahren,  für die Süchtelner Höhen würd ich nicht weit fahren.
> Für ne Feierabendrunde ganz ok, sicher keine Stunde im Auto wert.
> 
> Falls man doch in der Gegend ist- reinfahren, alles was wie´n Trail aussieht mitnehmen und alle 10 min am Waldrand umdrehen.
> ...



Das ist klar. Es geht nur darum, dass meine Freundin aus Krefeld kommt und ihre Freundin an der Süchtelner Höhe wohnt. diese wiederum hat gerade mit dem biken begonnen. Sie war jetzt mal bei uns auf der sophienhöhe und jetzt haben wir gesagt, dass wir mal zu ihr kommen. Sie soll ein bisschen Gefühl für ihr bike bekommen etc und da wollten wir halt die süchtelner Höhe mal ausprobieren.

Ich frage lieber hier im Forum die locals ob Sie Tour haben, denn dann ist man mehr oder weniger sicher, dass die Tour auch was ist. In den ganzen Portalen sind die touren ja meist schlecht oder gar nicht beschrieben.

Habe diese hier gefunden: http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37613.html 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen ob die was taugt um auch ein bisschen Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Gudyo (25. Juni 2012)

@Tat2: Die Tour die du da hast ist eher unspektakulär aber zum beginnen gut geeignet. Wenig Trails, paar Feldwege bzw. Schotter, kurz Straße und viel asphaltierter Radweg. Ab Höhe Dornbusch gehts nur noch über Asphalt bis Grefrath und ab da rollst du flach und gerade an der Niers lang bis nach Süchteln. 
Für die Basics aber gut geeignet weil die kräftezerenden und technischen Passagen im ersten Drittel liegen. Auf dem Rückweg ist eher gemütlich rollen angesagt. Ich schick dir mal ne PN mit paar Tips.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Juni 2012)

Hmm okay. Muss ich mal hören was die Damen sagen. Wenn jemand eine bessere hat immer her damit


----------



## Gudyo (25. Juni 2012)

@Carsten: Schlage vor 18 Uhr Bismarckturm, dann kann ich ja für den Damenbespaßer nen GPS-Mitschnitt machen


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Carsten: Schlage vor 18 Uhr Bismarckturm, dann kann ich ja für den Damenbespaßer nen GPS-Mitschnitt machen


Fahre heute auch. Suche Euch in den Höhen, da ich 18 Uhr nicht schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Carsten: Schlage vor 18 Uhr Bismarckturm, dann kann ich ja für den Damenbespaßer nen GPS-Mitschnitt machen



Das nenne ich mal nen feinen Zug von dir :thumbup:


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (25. Juni 2012)

Ok, 18.00 Bismarkturm.

Da muss ich ja das Fully fertig machen und nachher alle schönen Stellen ( und Chickenways) fahren.

Michael, ruf ruhig an, da können wir uns zusammenquatschen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich nich so tod wäre(frühdienst und die n8 nich gepennt) wäre ich heut Abend dabei  Viel spaß und zerlegt euch nich gell


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juni 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Es geht nur darum, dass meine Freundin aus Krefeld kommt und ihre Freundin an der Süchtelner Höhe wohnt. diese wiederum hat gerade mit dem biken begonnen. Sie war jetzt mal bei uns auf der sophienhöhe und jetzt haben wir gesagt, dass wir mal zu ihr kommen. Sie soll ein bisschen Gefühl für ihr bike bekommen etc und da wollten wir halt die süchtelner Höhe mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Ich frage lieber hier im Forum die locals ob Sie Tour haben, denn dann ist man mehr oder weniger sicher, dass die Tour auch was ist. In den ganzen Portalen sind die touren ja meist schlecht oder gar nicht beschrieben.
> 
> ...




Oder schreib einen Termin rein, Event. Finden sich 1 oder 2 Mitfahrer..


----------



## Olli.P. (27. Juni 2012)

Jemand am Freitagabend Lust?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (27. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend,
Freitag kann ich leider nix, ich fahre Morgen mit meinem Buggelnunnerradel zum Müllberg Kaldenkirchener, an die neuen Pedale gewöhnen . Also bloß hin, rauf und runter solange ich Lust und Kraft hab. Wird langweilig 
@Michel: Miamjam, sabber, geiles Bike, da kosten die Einzelteile schon mehr als das doppelte, schade das mein Speiseeis noch nicht hin ist.

Geht was dieses WE? Nächste Woche Samstag können wir ja noch mal zu den Filtys fahren. Kann wieder 4 Bikes plus Fahrer mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (27. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dieses WE leider nur Freitagabend.Nächste Woche Filthys melde ich mich schon mal für einen freien Platz an.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Juni 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Samstag können wir ja noch mal zu den Filtys fahren. Kann wieder 4 Bikes plus Fahrer mitnehmen.



Dabei, muss aber um 17:00 Uhr zu Hause sein.

Sonst habe ich erst nächste Woche Zeit zum radeln.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Juni 2012)

Hey Friedhelm,

das klingt schon interessant mit dem Müllberg.

Leider hab ich für morgen keine feste Tagesplanung und du kein Handy(dabei)

Versuche morgen mal zwischendurch an nen Rechner zu kommen, das wir uns zusammenschreiben können.

WE brauchst du nicht mit mir zu rechnen, knechten.


----------



## Estoniaclan (27. Juni 2012)

von welchem wochenende reden wir hier,wenn es um die filthys geht? 

bin im moment bei meinen eltern, könnte aber  zum 7 juli wieder im lande sein..


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Juni 2012)

Nun Friedhelm, wieviel Uhr wo genau?


----------



## Gudyo (28. Juni 2012)

@Carsten: 17.30 PP Kaldenkirchener Str. wollte so gegen spätestens 19.30 wieder zuhause sein wegen Fußball.
@Kosta: Samstag, den 07.07. Abfahrt 07.07 Uhr in Gladbach  Michel und Olli haben interesse, Carsten und Chris sind wohl raus. Schauen wir mal ob noch jemand sonst mit will, dann überleg ich mir wie wir am besten zusammenkommen.


----------



## freakadelle88 (28. Juni 2012)

Filthys??? Ich bin dabei wenns noch nen Platz+Bike gibt


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Juni 2012)

damit meinst du sicher den PP an der Fussgängerbrücke. Bin 1730 da.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde auch gerne mit zu den Filthies fahren wenn noch Platz. Muss ja mal langsam meine Schulden zurück zahlen. Würde es dann auch etwas ruhiger angehen lassen, da ich noch keinen Fullface Helm habe 

Morgen kann ich nicht...wieder mal Kegeln 
Was ist mit Sonntag? hat jemand Interesse?

@Alle: Wer kann mir einen guten Tipp geben welches Navigationsgerät für Radtouren gut ist? Also um Strecken abzufahren. Möchte mir eins zulegen. 

Danke und Gruss Clemens

Wünsche allen viel Spaß beim Fussi schauen heute


----------



## Olli.P. (28. Juni 2012)

> @Alle: Wer kann mir einen guten Tipp geben welches NavigationsgerÃ¤t fÃ¼r Radtouren gut ist?


Kauf dir lieber ein Fullface...
An verirrung ist noch keiner gestorben, aber an nem SchÃ¤delbruch schon..

Werde mir kommende Woche(ich habe Urlaub) ein Fullface und Knie/Schienbein pads kaufen.

Achso, das e Trex Vista HCX von Garmin ist fÃ¼r unter 200â¬ nicht schlecht, meiner Meinung nach.

MfG

Olli
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (28. Juni 2012)

Ein ordentlicher Helm ist auf jeden Fall was feines!


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. Juni 2012)

Wie wahre es mit einen mengenrabatt....Es sind ja schon 3....... Olli,Clemens und ich wenn preis stimt,  versuchen kan man es doch oder???


----------



## freakadelle88 (28. Juni 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wie wahre es mit einen mengenrabatt....Es sind ja schon 3....... Olli,Clemens und ich wenn preis stimt,  versuchen kan man es doch oder???



Da steige ich als Vierter ein 
Hat jemand Vorschläge  für ein gutes Modell??


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Tipp Oli. Der war jetzt echt der Burner 
Wenn so viele einen brauchen, dann können ja warten bis Aldi einen im Angebot hat  Nein wäre auch für Vorschläge offen. 
Gibt´s noch mehr bezüglich Navi?


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. Juni 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Gibt´s noch mehr bezüglich Navi?


 
Das wäre eher etwas für dich....http://gps-seniorennotruf.info/?gclid=CJjuy5fO8bACFQTwzAodJ308vQ


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. Juni 2012)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Da steige ich als Vierter ein
> Hat jemand Vorschläge für ein gutes Modell??


Einfach nur mal ein vorschlag....http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-BMX-Fullface-Helm-2012-Black-Red::30781.html....http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/ixs-integral-helm-phobos-shard/aid:547006
Ich bin da sehr flexibel...haubtsache nicht bunt.


----------



## freakadelle88 (28. Juni 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Einfach nur mal ein vorschlag....http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-BMX-Fullface-Helm-2012-Black-Red::30781.html....http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/ixs-integral-helm-phobos-shard/aid:547006
> Ich bin da sehr flexibel...haubtsache nicht bunt.



Ansonsten wäre das Modell noch interessant. Gibts in schwarz,weiß, bunt und extrem bunt

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...MX-Fullface-Helm-2012-matte-black::19003.html


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Juni 2012)

Schaut mal bei :http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=28_86

Dort habe ich den schwarzen 661 gekauft.


----------



## Olli.P. (29. Juni 2012)

> Dort habe ich den schwarzen 661 gekauft.


Wie siehts denn mit der Lieferzeit aus? Geht das recht zügig?
Würde gerne für die Filthys einen Helm haben.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (29. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Dort habe ich den schwarzen 661 gekauft.


 
Schön siet er aus in schwarz....könnte mir gefallen


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Juni 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der Lieferzeit aus? Geht das recht zügig?
> Würde gerne für die Filthys einen Helm haben.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Ich bin zum Ladenlokal gefahren, wollte den Helm anprobiere. Hatte mir zuerst einen anderen ausgesucht, der Paste nicht so gut.


----------



## freakadelle88 (30. Juni 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Schaut mal bei :http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=28_86
> 
> Dort habe ich den schwarzen 661 gekauft.



Find ich gut, wann können wir denn mal vorbeikommen?? Muss ja jeder mal anprobieren.


----------



## Olli.P. (30. Juni 2012)

> Ich bin zum Ladenlokal gefahren, wollte den Helm anprobiere. Hatte mir zuerst einen anderen ausgesucht, der Paste nicht so gut.


Danke dir, der Laden ist in Bocholt, oder?
Werde am Dienstag mal hinfahren.
Was meint ihr, reichen Kniepads oder besser Knie/Schienbein- kombination kaufen?

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier wäre vielleicht noch ein Helm. http://soulbiker.com/test/testbericht-o-neal-fury-rl-fullface-helm.html

Und der Preis für ca.100 ist denke ich auch OK. Bedenken hätte ich nur wegen dem Verschluss. 

Gruß


----------



## ultraenz (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist genau mein Helm.
Hatte auch Bedenken wegen dem Verschluss, aber das Teil ist mit das genialste am Helm! Ich würde ihn sofort wieder kaufen, passt mir in m perfekt, drückt nicht und ist nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. Juni 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Das ist genau mein Helm.
> Hatte auch Bedenken wegen dem Verschluss, aber das Teil ist mit das genialste am Helm! Ich würde ihn sofort wieder kaufen, passt mir in m perfekt, drückt nicht und ist nicht wirklich schwer.


 
Wie empfindest du denn die Belüftung? 
Ok wegen der Größe hilft wohl nur eine Anprobe oder?
Will das Ding ja nicht 5mal zurück schicken


----------



## ultraenz (30. Juni 2012)

Ist schon deutlich waermer als ein Vogelnest, aber kein Problem.

Falls du denkst, dass dir Groesse M passt kannste gerne bei mir vorbeikommen und ihn anprobieren. Hab auch noch nen Oneal Helm in L da, dann haste auch nen Vergleich.


----------



## Kizou (30. Juni 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Danke dir, der Laden ist in Bocholt, oder?
> Werde am Dienstag mal hinfahren.
> Was meint ihr, reichen Kniepads oder besser Knie/Schienbein- kombination kaufen?
> 
> ...



Kneepads sind halt ein wenig beweglicher.
Bei ner kombi hast du halt auch einen Schutz vor den fiesen pedals.
Ich fahr auf trails Pads und im Park die Kombi.


----------



## Olli.P. (30. Juni 2012)

> Kneepads sind halt ein wenig beweglicher.



Danke, denke ich werde ersteinmal Kniepads holen.Und wenns dann nicht reicht kann man immer noch aufrüsten

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2012)

Morgen?


----------



## Kizou (1. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen?



Bikepark Winterberg, Yeeeeha!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (2. Juli 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Bikepark Winterberg, Yeeeeha!


 
Dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## Kizou (2. Juli 2012)

Thanx !


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (2. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen?



Wann und wo will der Herr denn
fahren? Gruß


----------



## Gudyo (2. Juli 2012)

Nabend zusammen,
also ich fasse mal zusammen für Samstag:
Jean, Kosta, Michel, Manny, Olli, Clemens, ich.
Jean und Kosta kann ich samt Bikes mitnehmen. Hätte dann noch Platz für einen weiteren + Bike. Sag es aber gleich, muss spätestens um 17 Uhr wieder in Gladbach sein. Also  Abrücken in Lanklaar 15.30, wer nicht im Auto sitzt kann sich auf ne schöne Heimfahrt entlang der Maas einrichten 
Start schlag ich 7.15 Viersen und dann 7.45 Kaldenkirchen vor. 
Bis denne
Friedhelm
PS: Sorgt dafür das die Haare liegen, hab mir zum Burzeltag ein  Rollei Bullet Zäpfchen schenken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (2. Juli 2012)

ich muss mich leider wieder Abmelden, weil ich es nicht schaffe am 7. in Nettetal zu sein. muss am samstag erst noch einen Geburtstag feiern. 

sowas von ärgerlich... naja wünsch euch allen viel spass.
Wenigstens kann ich so niemanden zu dummen ideen anregen...


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. Juli 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> also ich fasse mal zusammen für Samstag:
> Jean, Kosta, Michel, Manny, Olli, Clemens, ich.


Habe ich da etwas verpasst  
Dies ist mein letztes wochenende bevor wir in den urlaub fahren, und hab noch den arsch voll arbeit deshalb bin ich NICHT dabei.


----------



## ultraenz (2. Juli 2012)

Wir fahren da sicherlich nochmal hin, sei also nicht traurig Kosta, du kannst mich noch zu genuegent Sachen anstiften.


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Juli 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wann und wo will der Herr denn
> fahren? Gruß



Ich wollte um 18:00 Uhr fahren, war aber noch bis 20:36 Uhr auf der Arbeit!

Samstag habe ich noch Platz für ein Bike und 2 Personen. Muss aber auch um 17:00 Uhr in Wachtendonk sein.

@Friedel: kann ich noch nachträglich gratulieren, oder ist der Geburtstag schon zu lange her? Und wo bekomme ich die Haare her?

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus, falls ich zeitig bin!


----------



## Gudyo (3. Juli 2012)

Morgen,
@Manny: Fehlinterpretation meinerseits. Also bleibts erstmal bei Jean den ich holen muss. Schlage dann mal alternativ Treffpunkt Grefrath Eishalle vor, da verteilen wir Bikes und Fahrer oder sonstige Vorschläge? 
@Michel in genau 14 Tagen erwischt es mich und ich darf Golfen gehen ohne schlechtes Gewissen  Mittwoch ist gut, schauen wir mal wie du weg kommst. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (3. Juli 2012)

> Schlage dann mal alternativ Treffpunkt Grefrath Eishalle vor



Ich würde mich über eine Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen, und Grefrath liegt in meiner nähe

Und Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Lübke27 (3. Juli 2012)

@Lampenmichel: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. Juli 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> @Lampenmichel: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


Von mir auch van harte gefeliciteerd....


----------



## Kizou (3. Juli 2012)

@Micha: heppi börsdei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn noch Platz da ist am Samstag komme ich gerne nach Grefrath. 
Kenn ich doch glatt 
Morgen kann ich nicht habe meiner Holden schon den Abend versprochen und jetzt bin auf dem Weg zur Sonsbecker-Schweiz. mal sehen wie hoch die Berge(oder eher der Berg ist)

Ich Sag mal "Glückwunsch auch von mir"


----------



## freakadelle88 (3. Juli 2012)

@Lampenmichel: Alles Gute und ein sturzfreies Jahr wünsch ich dir!


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Juli 2012)

@lampenmichel

Zu samstag fällt flach wegen Mittagschicht  Werd morgen ma den Teeny treiber spielen, weil ich morgen mein Sohn und dessen Kumpel durch die Hausrunde scheuche 

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juli 2012)

Danke, Danke!

Morgen: Startzeit WD17:45 Uhr.

Zu Samstag : komme ich auch nach Grefrath.
@Clemens: kommst Du zu mir und ich nehme Dich mit?


----------



## Gudyo (3. Juli 2012)

Nabend,
Michel auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
Wußte gar nicht das du auch ein seitlich laufendes Schalentier bist.
Zu Morgen kann ich im Moment noch nix konkretes sagen weil der Fliesenleger evt kommt um sich den Murks anzusehen den sein Geselle hier gemacht hat. Melde mich nochmal gegen 16 Uhr hier im Forum, ansonsten bin ich gegen 18.38 am PP Hins
Gruß Friedhelm

PS: Experiment mit CB Mallet Freerideklickis beendet!
Billig abzugeben, einmal gefahren,2 mal umgefallen sonst wie Neu 
Interesse bitte per PN


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Danke, Danke!
> 
> Morgen: Startzeit WD17:45 Uhr.
> 
> ...


 
Das Angebot nehme ich natürlich dankend an Michael. Musst mir dann nur die Koordinaten geben wo ich hin muss und die Uhrzeit! 

Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (4. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen Biker-Gemeinde 
Ich komme aus Süchteln und suche noch ein paar nette Leute mit denen man abends nach der Arbeit ne Runde durch die Süchtelner Höhen düsen kann. Wer Lust hat und auch aus Süchteln kommt bitte melden per PN 
Ich fahre ein CUBE AMS 150 RACE 2012...

Schließe mich auch gerne anderen an, wenn die Anfahrt nicht so weit ist...

In dem Sinne  Allzeit sturzfreie Fahrt
Oliver


----------



## Gudyo (4. Juli 2012)

18.38 PP JH Hins geht klar, keiner angerufen heute.
Bis gleich Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (4. Juli 2012)

Ich werd mich auch mal einklinken und schauen, wie es so ist, mal wieder zu strampeln.
Wenn meine Pumpe aufgibt werde ich mich empfehlen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Juli 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Biker-Gemeinde
> Ich komme aus Süchteln und suche noch ein paar nette Leute mit denen man abends nach der Arbeit ne Runde durch die Süchtelner Höhen düsen kann. Wer Lust hat und auch aus Süchteln kommt bitte melden per PN
> Ich fahre ein CUBE AMS 150 RACE 2012...
> 
> ...



Hallo Oliver,

Fahre doch einfach mit, heute zb.

Komme ich auch nach HB.

Bin leider Mobilfunktechnisch eingeschränkt , da ich nun bei Simyo bin und immer noch auf meine Freischaltung der Allnet Flat warte.

Weil Einfach Einfach ist


----------



## Olli.P. (4. Juli 2012)

So,Helm und Knieschoner sind gekauft(Danke Michael).
Es ist der Backflip von O´Neal mit Magnetverschluss, super Teil.

Aber für heute muss ich mich ausklinken,da wir noch spontangrillen mit den Nachbarn...

MfG

Olli


----------



## freakadelle88 (4. Juli 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> also ich fasse mal zusammen für Samstag:
> Jean, Kosta, Michel, Manny, Olli, Clemens, ich.
> Jean und Kosta kann ich samt Bikes mitnehmen. Hätte dann noch Platz für einen weiteren + Bike. Sag es aber gleich, muss spätestens um 17 Uhr wieder in Gladbach sein. Also  Abrücken in Lanklaar 15.30, wer nicht im Auto sitzt kann sich auf ne schöne Heimfahrt entlang der Maas einrichten
> ...



Find ich gut, vor allem der Teil mit dem holen kommen  
Dann sehen wir uns um 07:15

*EDIT: Ok, 8-10 nach 8 bei mir *


----------



## Gudyo (4. Juli 2012)

Nabend,
also nunmehr der Plan für Samstag. 8-10 nach 8 Uhr hol ich Jean in Viersen ab, halb 9 am Eisstadion lad ich Olli ein und wen der Michel einläuf gehts los. Die Trails machen um 10 Uhr auf also brauchen wir nicht mitten in der Nacht los.
War ne schöne Runde heute durch die Mückenhölle, die Biester haben mich aber sowas von geschändet trotz Anti-Brumm. 
Also bis Samstag


----------



## Kizou (4. Juli 2012)

so...., Micha und Friedhelm....... war wirklich ne schöne Feierabendrunde.....werde mich wohl nun des öfteren mal einklinken !!
Hätte ich längst schon machen sollen.


Schade, dass ich Samstag nicht mitfahren kann !
ja ja der Dienst


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Juli 2012)

Mich haben heute brombeeren triebe und brennesseln gefoltert Dafür waren die jungs ziemlich gefoltert


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juli 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> also nunmehr der Plan für Samstag. 8-10 nach 8 Uhr hol ich Jean in Viersen ab, halb 9 am Eisstadion lad ich Olli ein und wen der Michel einläuf gehts los. Die Trails machen um 10 Uhr auf also brauchen wir nicht mitten in der Nacht los.
> War ne schöne Runde heute durch die Mückenhölle, die Biester haben mich aber sowas von geschändet trotz Anti-Brumm.
> Also bis Samstag



Alles klar.
@Clemens: 8:00 Uhr bei mir. Koordinaten sende ich Dir noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Juli 2012)

Geht klar Michael. Koordinaten sind angekommen. Bin um 8uhr bei dir!
Wetter soll morgen gut werden...also packen wir es an


----------



## Mätz__ (6. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen!
Leider hab ich das gerade erst gesehn...
ihr fahrt morgen nach Belgien oder? HOchschiebe Bikepark? 

Es sind ja ein paar Leute abgesprungen... wie ich gesehen habe?...
Heisst das, es gäbe noch einen Platz für mich mit Bike?
Fullfacehelm ist ja keine Pflicht, oder?
Wie weit ist das ganze denn zu fahren von Viersen aus?

Wohne in Süchteln, kann aber auch irgendwo hinkommen, falls bedarf....


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Juli 2012)

Werde das jets auch mal üben.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=e6ywHnU9k-k


----------



## Olli.P. (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Alex, wie es mit den freien Plätzen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich werde um 8:30 in Grefrath/Eisstadion abgeholt.

@Manny: Viel Spass beim üben,führst uns das dann nach deinem Urlaub mal vor
 Achso, hat jmnd. noch ein Laufrad x12 (hinterrad) übrig, da meins am Montag zur Wartung geht?
MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Juli 2012)

Also einen Fullface-Helm habe ich leider auch noch nicht. Muss halt so gehen. Wie es mit freien Plätzen ausschaut weiß ich auch nicht, da ich mitgenommen werden. 
@Olli: Ein Rad habe ich vielleicht ab! Leider keins für dich zum ausleihen 
@ Manny: Den Burn Out will ich von dir sehen mit deinem MTB. Das wird der Burner

So werde jetzt erstmal mit gegrilltem ne Grundlage für morgen schaffen. damit ich besser in den Kurven liege 

Freue mich schon. Also bis morgen Männers.


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juli 2012)

Nabend,
@Olli: Sorry, fahr noch 9mm.
@Mätz: Hat ein wenig gedauert weil der einzig freie Platz noch in meinem Sharan ist und ich ein wenig hin und her gerissen war zwischen kumpelhaft oder bequem (Zur Erklärung, das 4. Bike also meines, muss dann zerlegt werden). Ersteres hat gesiegt. Ich kann und werde dich aber leider nicht abholen und nach Hause bringen können weil ich bisgen Zeitdruck habe nachmittags. Wen du um 8.30 in Grefrath an der Eissporthalle bist, kannste bei mir mitfahren. Zum Thema Fullfacehelm kann ich nur sagen, das die belgische Hüpfbirke um die Jahreszeit sehr aktiv ist. Es ist es zwar nicht vorgeschrieben aber dennoch sehr, sehr ratsam seine Murmel damit zu schützen! Gelle Clemens?
@Alle: Bald gehts los 
Bis Morgen
Friedhelm


----------



## Mätz__ (6. Juli 2012)

Sweet! Du bist ein Schatz! Die Eissporthalle liegt unter 10km von der Haustür entfernt.... da kann ich es gut verkraften nicht abgeholt oder zurück gebracht zu werden 

Mega geil! Ich freu mich!

Also dann bis morgen!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Juli 2012)

Danke fürs auffrischen des letzten Besuchs dort.
Ich hatte es schon fast verdrengt Friedhelm 
Kannst ja morgen gerne diese Anekdote zum besten geben, 
Da mich selber nicht mehr daran erinnern kann 

 So nun sag ich mal bis morgen.
Meine Kurvenlage morgen sollte sowas 
von perfekt sein


----------



## Mätz__ (7. Juli 2012)

Sehr geil Jungs!
Besten dank für den schönen Tag!
Ich freu mich aus nächste mal!

Falls irgendwer ein bestimmtes Video will, bescheid sagen... ich werde nämlich NICHT alle Videos hochladen bzw keine, wenn keiner eins will....
die verschiedenen Sprünge angeben, falls eins gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (7. Juli 2012)

Ja Alex, ich fand es auch geil. Werde jetzt zum Humpenkampftrinken ausrücken und glaube das ich Chancen auf Platz 1 hab 
Morgen solls ja nicht so dolle werden mit Wetter also melde ich für Montag schon mal ne Runde in den SH an wann genau kommt noch.
Bis bald
Friedhelm


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. Juli 2012)

Kann mich euch nur anschließen, das es sehr geil war. 
Alleine das Tolkin ausgerrechnet dort einen neuen Film gedreht hat fand ich schon die Reise wert....oder hatten sich die 2 Hobbits verlaufen?
@Alex: Gibt es denn auch ein Video von einem meiner extrem geilen Sprünge? 

wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend und dir Friedhelm viel Spaß beim Humpenreißen.

Clemens


----------



## Mätz__ (8. Juli 2012)

Nay,... sorry.. habe vier mal unseren Jungen Freund drauf, dessen französischen Namen ich auf jedenfall falsch schreibe. 2 mal den Gesichts-Sprung, einmal den schönen danach, den man in so ziemlich jeder Geschwindigkeit sicher fahren kann, und einmal den ganz am schluss, mit den steinen drauf... der etwas weitere steilere double.
Ausserdem einmal den geilen boy mit dem FLug über die Rest-Area.....

Leider keine Bilder/Videos von Hobbits und auch kein einziges Video auf dem nicht *Grünes-Speiseeis-FreerideraketemitCoil-Fahrer* drauf ist.


----------



## Gudyo (8. Juli 2012)

Selbstdarsteller


----------



## Estoniaclan (8. Juli 2012)

Wann gehts das nächste mal hin?


----------



## Gudyo (8. Juli 2012)

Also da hast du leider Pech, wir haben beschlossen da nicht mehr hin zu fahren! Quatsch, wir fahren schon noch aber ohne dich!!
Nu mal im ernst, jetzt kommt erstmal das ganze Urlaubsgedönse und man sprach von einer Tour nach Willingen im August. Näheres wie immer hier im Forum.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

melde mich mal wieder.
Wer von euch hat vor, in der nächsten Zeit nach Winterberg zu fahren?
Ich könnte dann theoretisch auch fahren.



mfg. Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Juli 2012)

Heute Süchtelner Höhen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Juli 2012)

Eher doch nicht, es regnet!


----------



## Forstking (9. Juli 2012)

bei winterberg würde ich mich anschließen wenns zeitlich passt!

gruß kai


JulianK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> melde mich mal wieder.
> Wer von euch hat vor, in der nächsten Zeit nach Winterberg zu fahren?
> ...


----------



## Mätz__ (9. Juli 2012)

Also im August wäre ich dabei... Willingen oder Winterberg .... hauptsache ein paar Leute mit denen man zusammen fahren und üben kann


----------



## Estoniaclan (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn mich jemand mit nimmt bin ich auch dabei. Bis ende Juli kann ich immer.. danach nur Wochenende..


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. Juli 2012)

Im Juli in den Bikepark klingt gut.

Wär ich auch dabei, wenn ich Jean nicht hinterherspringen muss. Dabei tun sich so viele weh.

Friedhelm, Mittwoch nachderArbeitaufdenMüllbergrunde?

Würde dann zwischen 1700 bis 1730 anrufen, wann ich dasein kann.


----------



## Gudyo (9. Juli 2012)

@Carsten: Mittwoch ist Ok, ich steh dann Bike bei Fuß


----------



## JulianK (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt im Juli kann ich auch immer. Ab August nur noch am Wochenende.
Mitten in der Woche wäre wohl etwas besser, vielleicht ist es dann etwas leerer. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Juli 2012)

Ok Friedhelm.

Kein Grund zur Hektik, vom Anruf bis zum Treff hast du ja noch 45 min Zeit.

Bis Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (10. Juli 2012)

Winterberg wäre ich auch gerne dabei.
Ich denke nur, dass ich es vor meinem Urlaub nicht hinbekommen werde.
Mein einzig freies WE ist das Folgende.
Und in der Woche habe ich jetzt leider gar kein FREI mehr, bis zum U.
Aber Ja, es ist deutlich leerer in der Woche. Und gerade wenn man ein wenig testen und trainieren möchte., ist das fahren von Teilabschnitten in der Woche bedeutend entspannender.

Nach dem 18 August wäre ich jedoch dabei.
2-3 Mal wollte ich auf jeden fall noch nach WB un W

Noch eine kurze Info:

09.07.2012 Achtung!! 
Der Continental Track ist ab Mittwoch den 11.07 - Mittwoch den 18.07.2012 wegen einer Streckenänderung gespeert! 
Der Truvativ Slopestyle hat neue Rampen in der oberen Line bekommen und die Red Bull Bergline wurde für den Bikeparkbetrieb optimiert und ist geöffnet!
Alle anderen Strecken sind befahrbar. Die starken Regenschauer haben zum Teil Streckenabschnitte ausgespült. Bitte bei der ersten Abfahrt langsam fahren und die Strecke in Augenschein nehmen! Es kann kurzzeitig zu Streckensperrungen auf Grund von Wartungsarbeiten kommen!


Gruss


----------



## Dutchmanny (10. Juli 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Nach dem 18 August wäre ich jedoch dabei.
> 2-3 Mal wollte ich auf jeden fall noch nach WB un W


 

Ich auch!!!


----------



## Estoniaclan (10. Juli 2012)

wäre gut, wenn jemand einfach mal einen Termin für Winterberg/Willingen/Filthy oder sonst was nennen könnte 

Meine Gabel brauch nen Service und ich möchte vermeiden, dass ich nachher nicht mit kann, weil die Gabel zerlegt ist.


----------



## Dutchmanny (10. Juli 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> wäre gut, wenn jemand einfach mal einen Termin für Winterberg/Willingen/Filthy oder sonst was nennen könnte
> 
> Meine Gabel brauch nen Service und ich möchte vermeiden, dass ich nachher nicht mit kann, weil die Gabel zerlegt ist.


 

18.08.12...abfahrt 6.30 Uhr nach Willingen/Winterberg

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Estoniaclan (10. Juli 2012)

Ich komme mit! 
Will den keiner diesen Monat noch mal hin?


----------



## Kizou (10. Juli 2012)

Ich muss leider ab übernächste Woche für 3 Wochen in die Dolomiten ( Fassabike usw. ) sonst wäre ich gerne dabei !


----------



## JulianK (10. Juli 2012)

Doch, eigentlich würde ich sehr gerne schon diesen Monat dort hin!


----------



## ultraenz (10. Juli 2012)

Bis dahin sollte meine Schulter auch wieder fit sein, melde mich also auch mal an.


----------



## Dutchmanny (10. Juli 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich muss leider ab übernächste Woche für 3 Wochen in die Dolomiten ( Fassabike usw. ) sonst wäre ich gerne dabei !


 
Du armer kerl tust mir richtig leid.....ich weiss wie du dich fühlst, ich muss Samstag in die Pyrenäen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Juli 2012)

18.8. passt mir auch .Nen 2tes Bike zum verlieren während der Fahrt geht au noch Wann dachtet ihr denn Mittwoch zu fahren ??Ich wollt mit mein Rollator auch ma wieder nen bissken Schlamm abschütteln. Gruß Opa Pedro
EDT:Son **** ich brauch noch Ausrüstung


----------



## Kizou (10. Juli 2012)

Oh, ein Leidensgenosse!
Aber ich denke, das fassa-bike über Winterberg hinwegtrösten wird
Das Freeridecamp usw. wird mich hoffentlich ein wenig ablenken

Ach Scheiß was drauf .....i freu mi !!

Yeeeeha!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (10. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit,

also wenn diesen Monat noch ein passender Termin kommt fahre ich gerne mit. Sonst ist der 18.08 für mich auf jedenfall gesetzt 

Manny bis dahin müssen wir aber noch was besorgen würde ich sagen.
Andi wünsche euch nen schicken Urlaub  
Dir natürlich auch Manny ;-)


----------



## Kizou (10. Juli 2012)

Hey, noch bin ich nicht weg!
Aber Danke!


----------



## Olli.P. (10. Juli 2012)

18.8.2012 bin ich dabei wenn vorher net die Welt untergeht.

Und an die Angeber mit Pyrenäen und so:

Viel Spass euch und einen schönen Urlaub.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Forstking (10. Juli 2012)

tach zusammen,

wollten vom 04.08.- 11.08 mit ein paar leuten nach morzine (portes du soleil) fahren.
jemand lust mit zu fahren?
werden uns jenachdem wieviel leute wir sind ein entsprechendes chalet mieten.
kosten ca. 100 pro nase die woche.

falls jemand lust hat einfach melden...
gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (10. Juli 2012)

Forstking schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> wollten vom 04.08.- 11.08 mit ein paar leuten nach morzine (portes du soleil) fahren.
> jemand lust mit zu fahren?
> ...



Hi, wirklich coole Idee. Wolltet Ihr Touren fahren oder die faule Variante mit Lift???


----------



## Kizou (11. Juli 2012)

Forstking schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> wollten vom 04.08.- 11.08 mit ein paar leuten nach morzine (portes du soleil) fahren.
> jemand lust mit zu fahren?
> ...



Das Nenn ich mal nen Schnapper
Das Zahl ich fast am Tag


----------



## Forstking (11. Juli 2012)

Ich denke ehr die faule variante mit lift 
falls platz ist würd ich aber auch das touren rad mitnehmen...



freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Hi, wirklich coole Idee. Wolltet Ihr Touren fahren oder die faule Variante mit Lift???


----------



## freakadelle88 (11. Juli 2012)

@forstking:  Also wenn ich noch ein eine Mitfahrgelegenheit+Bike bekommen kann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Da ich aber kein Tourenbike mehr habe bin ich bei max. 50hm raus


----------



## Forstking (12. Juli 2012)

Denke das wird sich in den nächsten Tagen klären wie wir das autotechnisch organisieren, wenn Platz ist gerne. Ich halt dich auf dem laufenden...
mehr als 50hm mit dem big bike muss ich auch nicht haben


freakadelle88 schrieb:


> @forstking:  Also wenn ich noch ein eine Mitfahrgelegenheit+Bike bekommen kann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
> Da ich aber kein Tourenbike mehr habe bin ich bei max. 50hm raus


----------



## Gudyo (12. Juli 2012)

Heute 18.38 PP Hins?


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juli 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Heute 18.38 PP Hins?



Ja sollte ich schaffen..Falls das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Juli 2012)

Ich nich  meine Schuhe sind klatschnass von gestern


----------



## Dutchmanny (12. Juli 2012)

*Van harte gefeliciteerd met je geburstag Canyonbiker, wenn ich es schaffe...bis heute abend. Stell das bier schon mal kalt.*


----------



## Kizou (12. Juli 2012)

Bei mir müsste es auch hinhauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (12. Juli 2012)

wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe fahr ich heute auch mit


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juli 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> *Van harte gefeliciteerd met je geburstag Canyonbiker.*



Von mir auch, was immer das auch bedeutet.....


----------



## Kizou (12. Juli 2012)

shit, ich bin raus !
wie siehts am WE aus ?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juli 2012)

Danke Manny  
Bier steht natürlich schon kalt 
ja wie sieht es am Woende aus? Sonntag jemand lust?


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Juli 2012)

@ canyon auch von mir beste glückwünsche


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juli 2012)

Morgähn,
Samstag und Sonntag 16 Grad bei Regen, so siehts aus  werde die Zeit mal nutzen um grosse Inspektion zu machen. Anschließend Biertrinking und Extremabcouching. Sollte sich kurzfristig ein Wolkenloch ergeben fahr ich hier ne Runde aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Olli.P. (13. Juli 2012)

> Anschließend Biertrinking ....



Wann und Wo? 

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich noch platz hätte....... würde ich euch ja gerne mit in den sonnigen süden mitnehmen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Juli 2012)

Hy Friedhelm, ist das Wetter heute nach deinem Gusto?

Ich fahr jetzt gleich Richtung Müllberg Rheydt.

Wenn du auch Lust hast, ruf mich auf dem Handy an, dann können wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Ach ja Mittwoch:

ich krieg nen Hartmann Pokal, du nen Schlauheitspunkt.

Meine Schuhe sind noch nicht ganz trocken, das Bike reinigt sich heute durch Abbröckeln.

Aber alle Abfahrten einmal, hab nur die Kotzrampe ausgelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (13. Juli 2012)

Fährt heute jemand in hs ?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Juli 2012)

Vergiss es.

für heute ist das Zeitfenster verpasst.

War gerade 10min unterwegs, da hat wieder einer die Dusche aufgedreht.

Mir reichts für heute, vielleicht geht am WE was.

Edith: Das beste Zeitfenster wäre Sonntag Morgen bis 11.00, danach wirds wohl leicht feucht.

Kommt jemand mit in die Schlucht?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. Juli 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Vergiss es.
> 
> für heute ist das Zeitfenster verpasst.
> 
> ...


 
Ist der arme Jung geduscht worden...ich glaub....warte....da kommt ne klein Träne aus meinem Auge! Ach ne...war nur die Müdigkeit vom Nickerchen 

Würde ja Sonntag vorschlagen wenn einige Interesse haben und Wetter mitspielt!
Puuuh...bis 11Uhr Schlucht ist schon arg früh Carsten. Sollten das Wetter abwarten würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juli 2012)

http://www.ilovegirlriders.com/en/m...0ce8/b866d079-0a81-48fa-c8e2-1878f37089c6.jpg

Nur mal so....

11:00 Uhr ist Event. Für mich die Startzeit.....


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juli 2012)

Nabend,
na da hat das Mädel aber nen grossen (Vor)sprung hingelegt. Respekt!!
Sonntag schau ich mal.
Gruss und gn8 
Friedhelm


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> http://www.ilovegirlriders.com/en/m...0ce8/b866d079-0a81-48fa-c8e2-1878f37089c6.jpg
> 
> Nur mal so....
> 
> 11:00 Uhr ist Event. Für mich die Startzeit.....


 

Da kommen wir bestimmt auch mal hin. Wenn ich mal meine Schutzausrüstung habe, dann gehts ab 

Was wie wo 11Uhr Startzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (14. Juli 2012)

Mal was zu Gucken


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (14. Juli 2012)

Woran merkt man eigentlich, dass Carsten eine Woche frei hat?

Genau, fast ganz Deutschland liegt unter einem starken Regengebiet

Mit Ausnahme Sonntag Schlucht bis ca 1100 Uhr und Dernau (Ahrtal) Montag bis ca 1800 Uhr.

Beide wollte ich wahrnehmen.

Sonntag Schlucht 0900 Uhr Grafveld, Dernau Montag verhandelbar.


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juli 2012)

HGZGBT
lieber Carsten


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Juli 2012)

Mercy


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (15. Juli 2012)

Auch von mir "Happy Birthday" Carsten 

Gruß Cemens


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juli 2012)

Von mir auch, obwohl Du dich um eine Kuchenrunde gedrückt hast


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Juli 2012)

hgw carsten ...Wieviel Bad Boy Points haste dir eingeheimst ??


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Juli 2012)

Danke, Danke.

Was die Kuchenrunde angeht. hab heute am vorbestimmten Ort keinen getroffen. 

Neue Chance:

Morgen 14.00 Kaffee zur Bunten Kuh.

Gerne mit Serpentinenbraten ab 0900. Uhr


----------



## bluehotel (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn Ihr die seid, die ich denke ... dann hatten wir heute Glück mit dem Wetter, oder?

Hab beim Horst nach ner Stunde im Regen die Segel gestrichen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Juli 2012)

Touche ..leider Mittagdienst also musse dein Gürtel selber spannen Fürn 18ten brauch ich nen Termin voher beim Örtlichen Hab mich lieb Doktor ....mich verfolgen  dunkele Stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Juli 2012)

Is kein Problem, Pedro, ich hab noch einen Matsch/schwarzen Helmüberzieher.
Den würde ich dir leihen ;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juli 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Danke, Danke.
> 
> Was die Kuchenrunde angeht. hab heute am vorbestimmten Ort keinen getroffen.



Um diese Zeit gibt es keinen Kuchen, eher Frühstück


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Juli 2012)

Der Plan war der Kuchen danach am WS.

Da habt ihr mich schön sabotiert.

Aber wie meine Oma immer sagte, wenn man sich richtig bemüht, kann man grandios scheitern.


----------



## Olli.P. (15. Juli 2012)

Ich war heute am WS um 11:45 Uhr
Bestes Wetter,wenig Biker und keine bekannten Gesichter.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (16. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen,
wie sieht es Mittwoch mit ner gechillten Süchtelner Höhen Runde aus? Wettter soll einigermaßen werden. Treffpunkt PP SH 18.30 (gegenüber Mülldeponie) Ok?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das Licht gesehen!


Eine gelbe Scheibe am Himmel, die hell und warm macht. Die älteren unter euch werden sich erinnern.

Ansonsten kann feuchter Schiefer ganz schön rutschig sein.

War klasse an der Ahr.

Friedhelm: badei


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juli 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> wie sieht es Mittwoch mit ner gechillten Süchtelner Höhen Runde aus? Wettter soll einigermaßen werden. Treffpunkt PP SH 18.30 (gegenüber Mülldeponie) Ok?
> Gruß Friedhelm



Dabei. Falls nicht die Arbeit stört...


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Juli 2012)

Soar Neue Socken fürs Bike sind auch gebucht.Frag mich nur ob 2,5er Socken passen.....naja adel zickt gern rum


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (16. Juli 2012)

Leute, Leute...passt auf wo ihr hinfahrt sonst sowas!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKKnMgLhLKY"]HvdH MTB Crash -  SÃ¼chtelner HÃ¶hen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gibt für den PP SH eine Adresse falls ich Mittwoch Zeit habe?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juli 2012)

Klar gibt es eine Adresse.....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (16. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Klar gibt es eine Adresse.....


 
OK! Die wäre?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (17. Juli 2012)

Parkplatz an den Süchtelner Höhen gegenüber der Mülldeponie,
 41748 Viersen?


----------



## Olli.P. (17. Juli 2012)

Hindenburgstrasse

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (17. Juli 2012)

Danke euch!


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Juli 2012)

Siehst Du.....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/45884743"]Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic Beginner Level on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (17. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Siehst Du.....
> 
> Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic Beginner Level on Vimeo


 
Der letzte Sprung ist mir so richtig in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen


----------



## Gudyo (18. Juli 2012)

Morgen,
bin leider raus heute. Hab mir was mit dem Magen eingehandelt und werd die Woche wohl  im liegen beenden. Glaube nicht das ich Samstag schon wieder fit bin also müssen wir das aufschieben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Juli 2012)

Gute Besserung....

@all: wer kommt sonst noch nach Suechteln?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Juli 2012)

Verdammt. Gute Besserung Friedhelm.

Michael, sollen wir den Treffpunkt verlegen, damit deine Anfahrt kürzer wird?


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Juli 2012)

Jute besserung Friedhelm! Bin für heut auch raus dank n8 Dienst .Die dunkelen Stimmen werden lauter und rufen :Wir holen dich ,wir kriegen dich


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Juli 2012)

Für mich Planänderung:

Bei dem schönen Wetter kann ich nicht stillsitzen,fahr gleich zur Dahlheimer Mühle.

Den anderen viel Spass heut Abend


----------



## Kizou (18. Juli 2012)

Ich werde so gegen 17.13 h Richtung HH starten.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Juli 2012)

Ihr seit so gut zu mir......

Werde ich heute mal eine Schluchtrunde drehen...


----------



## Kizou (18. Juli 2012)

Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Ich muss heute leider früher starten und mal die Queen testen


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (18. Juli 2012)

Wünsche auch gute Besserung Friedhelm! 

@all: wer fährt heute noch wo? Habe Lust auf ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (18. Juli 2012)

ich werd wahrscheinlich gegen 18:30 in den hinsbecker höhen meinem big bike ein wenig auslauf gönnen...


----------



## Mätz__ (18. Juli 2012)

Carsten! Du hast diese Woche noch frei oder? Am Wochenende kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht.... aber vllt heute oder morgen?
Was ich sagen will:
Ich würd dich gerne mal wiedersehen! Ausserdem würde ich auch gerne mal meine Sattelstütz an dein Rad halten 
UND: Ich war noch nie bei den Müllbergen.....
Morgen oder Freitag könnte ich so ab 17.30
oder sonst vllt nächste Woche?
Auf jedenfall sollte es doch irgendwie möglich sein, das wir mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen!

@ all
Ansonsten: Bei einer Runde in den SH wäre ich auch immer dabei... alles andere ist nach Feierabend meist nicht zu schaffen, ausser wir planen mal irgendwas um 19 oder 20 Uhr....
UND NOCHMAL AN ALLE:
ES IST SCHON JULI! Die meisten werden ihre Lampen schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt haben.. ich jedenfalls nicht!
Denkt mal dran die zu entladen und zu laden!
Dat is betta füre Akku!
Werde ich jetzt mal angehen...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (18. Juli 2012)

Moin Mätz.
hab mich gefragt ob du noch atmest.

Morgen 1730 Irmgardis würde gehen, wenn es dir genehm ist.

An welches rad wolltest du denn deine sattelstütze halten, GD in 27,2/100mm oder 30,9/125mm?

Scherzfrage, werd sowieso mit dem Fully kommen.
Bei Fragen, Wünschen oder Beschwerden, du hast ja meine Nummer.


----------



## Junior97 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mich auch mal auf eine Tour in den Süchtelner-Höhen mitnehmen könntet? 
Für mich wäre Der Kletterwald als Startpunkt am besten geeignet wegen der Anreise (komme aus Mönchengladbach Uedding). Andere Startpunkte würden aber auch gehen 

Gruß
Junior97


----------



## ultraenz (19. Juli 2012)

Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Gabelkonus für 1 1/8 Zoll rumliegen den er nicht braucht und mir verkaufen könnte?


----------



## Mätz__ (19. Juli 2012)

Ja Junior.... wenn du mega fix bist,.. dann jetzt sofort 
17.30 ist treffen an der Irmgardiskappel in den SH.
Denke das wird bei dir bestimmt nix mehr 
Aber wenn du früh genug bescheid sagst, bin ich den SH gerne dabei. Nächste Woche wird wohl was eng.... aber danach dann gerne. Dann komm ich auch zum Kletterwald!
Bis gleich Carsten! Danke für den Anruf! Wäre sonst noch auf der arbeit....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Juli 2012)

Was ist Sonntag mit ner schönen Runde Treffpunkt Weißer Stein?
Waren leider schon länger nicht mehr mit ner schönen Runde dort 

Aber Achtung...der Boden ist sehr aufgeweicht und die dummen dummen Bäume springen immer noch nicht schnell genug zu Seite


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Juli 2012)

@Chris: wenn du mit Gabelkonus den Ring zwischen Steuersatz und Gabelbrücke meinst( also unten ) könntest du Glück haben, dass auf einer meiner(Ersatz)Gabeln noch sowas draufsteckt.

Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob alle Steuersätze den gleichen Konus haben, glaub ich eher nicht.


@ Alex vergiss morgen die Knieschoner nicht! 

@ All: Morgen ca 1745 Müllberg Rheydt,nen bisschenTreppen hopsen, Serpentinen schlenzen und auf der Kotzrampe abkacken.


----------



## Kizou (19. Juli 2012)

Wenn er wirklich mit gabelkonus den unteren teil des steuersatzes meint,
brauch er wirklich das teil aus dem gleichen steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (19. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich meine dieses Teil. Bei  dem  Steuersatz war leider keiner dabei. Und ich hab leider keinen zu viel.
Wäre also nett, wenn du, lieber Carsten, mal nachschauen könntest. Schonmal danke!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Juli 2012)

Chris, wie das Leben so spielt:

Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen! :-(

Hab zwar noch nen Konusring auf der Pike gefunden, den brauch ich aber leider noch, wenn die mal ersatzweise ins 301 muss.

Die anderen Gabelschäfte waren nackig.

Müsste so ein konusring nicht eigemntlich zum Lieferumfang gehören, sprich müsste BC den nicht nachliefern?

PS.: optische Recherche ergab,das auf dem Foto von BC ( Besser erkennbar auf der Homepage von Leafcycles) der Konusring mitabgebildet ist( schwarzer Ring unter der Lagerschale sichtbar)

Also schlag ich reklamieren vor.


----------



## ultraenz (19. Juli 2012)

Ärgerlich, trotzdem danke!

Normal denke ich schon, aber auf dem Artikelbild ist ja auch keiner abgebildet, also hätte man es ja eigentlich wissen können.
Aber bis ich wieder fahren kann werde ich schon noch einen finden


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Juli 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> @Chris: wenn du mit Gabelkonus den Ring zwischen Steuersatz und Gabelbrücke meinst( also unten ) könntest du Glück haben, dass auf einer meiner(Ersatz)Gabeln noch sowas draufsteckt.
> 
> Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob alle Steuersätze den gleichen Konus haben, glaub ich eher nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Wo startest Du? Überlege mal mitzufahren.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Juli 2012)

Chris, schau nochmal genau hin und zähl Einzelteile.

Ich meine, den Konusring auf den Bildern erkannt zu haben.
Der schwarze Ring unter der unteren Lagerschale.


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Juli 2012)

Ulm 17:45rheyth müllberg hört sich jut an.Ma mitte regierung kurzschliessen ,die will noch feiern gehn.  Überleg gerade ob ich meinedunkelen  stimmen mitnehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (20. Juli 2012)

Morgähn,
@Konusring: Stimme da Carsten zu, das dürfte der sein. Bei den günstigen Steuersätzen ist der meist aus Plastik. 
Würde dir den hier empfehlen, passt ins Speiseeis und ist im Moment im Ausverkauf.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&clk_rvr_id=366248117869&item=200786306309
Einfach die Lagerschalen raushauen und durch die mitgelieferten ersetzen, mit nem Beltzer, Schraubenzieher und ner Schaubzwinge sind das 5 Minuten Arbeit. Die Schäfte sind eh plangefrässt bei Speiseeis.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. Juli 2012)

Der Steuersatz ist wohl eher für das "RumHoppsDingens" gedacht, oder?

Ein Treffpunkt ist 1715 Kaisersmarkt in Süchteln , Höhenstrasse / Mercatorweg.

Von dort Autoanreise bis MG Holt, Aachener Strasse / Pfingsgraben. Auf der Ecke ist die Feuerwehr. Ca 1745 könnten wir da sein.

Von da über Landwehr (soweit fahrbar) zur Rheydter Höhe und dann siehe oben.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. Juli 2012)

Bin ab jetzt offline, weil unterwegs.

Wer noch was will, Fon!

Wenn ich nicht von weiteren definitiven  Meldungen höre, wird an den Treffpunkten nicht gewartet. 

Pedro PN


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Juli 2012)

Morgen?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (21. Juli 2012)

Wenn mein Kopf und Körper morgen mitspielt bin ich dabei.
Wann & WS?


----------



## Kizou (21. Juli 2012)

Ich hab zwar n8-Dienst,.... aber wenn's nicht allzu früh ist....Mittwoch wollte ich nochmal kurzfristig zu den Filthies .


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Juli 2012)

12 Uhr WS!!!?????


----------



## Estoniaclan (21. Juli 2012)

so meine Gabel ist wieder Fit also bin ich auch wieder dabei! 
Leider morgen aber nicht, weil meine Schwiegereltern kommen. 

Mittwoch, Filthies wäre ich aber dabei, wenn mich jemand mit nehmen kann!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (21. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> 12 Uhr WS!!!?????


 

hört sich gut an!


----------



## Kizou (21. Juli 2012)

12.30h wäre für mich ein wenig besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Juli 2012)

Geht auch...


----------



## Kizou (21. Juli 2012)

Super, sagen wir 1230 am PP WS ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Juli 2012)

Ok.

@Clemens : kommst Du zu mir? Habe noch einen 75er Testvorbau für dich gefunden. Können wir morgen schnell montieren.


----------



## Olli.P. (22. Juli 2012)

Viel Spass euch...

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (22. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> @Clemens : kommst Du zu mir? Habe noch einen 75er Testvorbau für dich gefunden. Können wir morgen schnell montieren.


 
Hört sich gut an! bin 1200 bei dir Michael. Müsste reichen.
Wenn nicht per sms.


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Juli 2012)

Morgen 18:00Uhr treffen SH PP gegenüber MH. Weiterfahrt mit dem PKW zum Müllberg MG...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Juli 2012)

Wir waren heute auch auf der SH unterwegs. Sind die Tour von Gudyo abgefahren. Herzlichen Dank dafür. War teilweise was schwierig weil sich die Wege oft gekreuzt haben aber wir sind gut durch gekommen.

Die SH ist auf jedenfall ein schönes Fleckchen zum fahren und wenn man sich dort auskennt kann man einige schöne Abfahrten mitnehmen. 

Sollten wir noch einmal in der Nähe sein, würden wir uns gerne mal bei euch anschließen wenn das okay ist.


----------



## Mätz__ (22. Juli 2012)

gegenüber MH ?
Wäre noch Platz für mich und mein Rad?


----------



## Kizou (22. Juli 2012)

@ Clemens :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBjHlw_S6wQ"]TRAILTROPHY powered by Carver - Latsch 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IREPd7vzKew"]LITEVILLE TRAILTROPHY 2010 - Trailer      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xZJXuC9kw"]Liteville TRAILTROPHY - Part 1.      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwwQQ4h2pyk"]Liteville TRAILTROPHY - Part 2.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (22. Juli 2012)

und noch einmal ....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEg1ELkRtzQ"]Trailtrophy powered by Transalpes - Lenzerheide 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mätz__ (23. Juli 2012)

Ok habs! Müllhalde.... also am Parkplatz an der Autobahnzufahrt, was ja auch logisch ist 
Ich bin jedenfalls dabei! Falls irgendwo ohne aufwand Platz ist den keiner braucht, bitte bescheid geben, sonst schmeiss ich mein Rad ins Auto und fahre selber mit dem Auto!
Bis später!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Juli 2012)

Schmeiss dein Rad ins Auto, Alex, bei Michael hab ich mich schon einquartiert.


----------



## Gudyo (23. Juli 2012)

Tach,
weiß zwar nicht was ihr am MB so prall findet das ihr nen Klassenausflug macht aber was immer es ist, ich bin auch da


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Juli 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach,
> weiß zwar nicht was ihr am MB so prall findet das ihr nen Klassenausflug macht aber was immer es ist, ich bin auch da



Cool.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (23. Juli 2012)

Prima Friedhelm, wir werden so gegen 1830 an der Feuerwehr sein.

Bring ne Säge mit, es liegt Totholz quer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (23. Juli 2012)

Mach ich


----------



## Mätz__ (23. Juli 2012)

guddi! sehr geil, das so viele dabei sind!
Bis gleich dann am PP SH !
Ich finde da nämlich nicht ohne Hilfe hin. Nehme aber mein Navi für den Rückweg mit ;D

Trööt!


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Juli 2012)

Grrrrrr Datt mit der Uhrzeit hättet ihr ma früher posten sollen, das ihr heut erst gegen Abend die Runde macht Dann hätte ich meine Knochen auch noch Richtung Feuerwehr begeben


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen 18:00Uhr treffen SH PP gegenüber MH. Weiterfahrt mit dem PKW zum Müllberg MG...



Von gestern, sollte doch früh genug sein


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juli 2012)

Guten Dach,
eurer Merkwürden, haben wir uns vergessen? Hinterrad?? Leihweise???

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Mätz__ (24. Juli 2012)

Ach verdammt!
Carsten.. ich muss doch, bzw würde sehr gerne deine Stüze mal ausleihen....
Irgendwie hatte ich die 5" Stütze im Kopf....
aber es geht um eine 4"... die ist wahrscheinlich schon zu lang im ausgefahrenen Zustand!
Da könnte es sich dann lohnen, den Rahmen etwas zu kürzen...
ich werde dazu Bionicon mal anschreiben.

Siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414512&page=10
Post 240/241....

vllt können wir das nächse Woche mal angehen....
Weil nur 75mm absenkung.... naja also ich weiss nicht.....
vllt muss ich dann doch abschied von der Dropper nehmen oder den Rahmen ansägen...

Von: http://gravitydropper.com/gravitydropper-classic/
->


Minimum exposed post.  You would need to have 7 1/4 of exposed post in your up position to run a 4 inch drop post.  6 1/4 to run a 3 inch drop and 5 1/4 to run a 2 inch drop.  You can put your existing post in your normal UP position and measure from where the post goes into the bike to the seat rails.


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Für morgen bin ich raus. Wie sieht es mit dem WE aus?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (25. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Für morgen bin ich raus. Wie sieht es mit dem WE aus?


 
Woende hört sich gut an! Sonntag?


----------



## Estoniaclan (25. Juli 2012)

wollen wa nicht mal wieder die filthys unter die Räder nehmen? Wetter sollte genutzt werden. Für runden hier im Umkreis ist es zu schade...


----------



## Kizou (25. Juli 2012)

...von den Filthies zurück...trotz Schatten verdammt warm....aber geil!
...ab jetzt im Urlaubsmodus ....bis in 4 Wochen.
Tschööö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (26. Juli 2012)

Wünsche nen schööönen Urlaub Andy


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (26. Juli 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> wollen wa nicht mal wieder die filthys unter die Räder nehmen? Wetter sollte genutzt werden. Für runden hier im Umkreis ist es zu schade...


 
Mir würde am Woende hier die Gegend schon reichen oder wir fahren ne kurze Strecke woanders hin!


----------



## Kizou (26. Juli 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wünsche nen schööönen Urlaub Andy



Dankööö!!


----------



## ultraenz (26. Juli 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> wollen wa nicht mal wieder die filthys unter die Räder nehmen? Wetter sollte genutzt werden. Für runden hier im Umkreis ist es zu schade...



ich bin da auch stark für!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (27. Juli 2012)

Sonntag?


----------



## TheWall (28. Juli 2012)

Tag zusammen

Mein Name ist Sascha und würde mich freuen mit dem ein oder anderen 
von euch demnächst mal eine gepflegte Runde MTB zu fahren 

Ich bin 24 Jahre jung und von der Kondition her würde ich sagen im 
Mittelfeld angesiedelt (ist wohl ein dehnbarer Begriff) 

Wenn Ihr eure Runden dreht, wie viele KM fahrt ihr da und bei welcher 
Durchschnitts Geschwindigkeit? Höhenmeter?

Nur für mich mal als Anhaltspunkt.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Bis dahin viele Grüße aus Brüggen-Bracht

Sascha


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo Sacha,

dauer der Touren usw. kommt immer auf die Tour an. Eine Runde durch die Schlucht ist zb. 20 Km lang, Schnitt ist dabei eher nicht so wichtig. 
Das Tempo bestimmt immer der langsamste.....Gruppendynamik halt..
Einfach mal mitfahren und schauen.

@all: wie sieht es mit morgen aus?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Juli 2012)

Moin, Sascha, willkommen.

Fahr einfach mal mit, dann siehst du schon, obs passt oder nicht.

Für mich ist ein Jahresziel 2012 erreicht:

ich war im TROCKENEN in Winterberg.

Gerade das ganze Wurzelzeugs ist ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl, wenn man mal mit Grip drüberrollt.

Allerdings wachsen aufgrund der etwas höheren Geschwindigkeiten die Möglichkeiten zum Stürzen auch rapide an. Ich denke, die hab ich auch alle genutzt. 

Mit meinen schmerzenden Knochen heute komme ich mehr und mehr zu der Einsicht, das Friedhelms Präferenz zu Willingen meien Fahrkünsten doch mehr entgegen ommt.
Da lieg ich nicht jeden! Run auf der Schnauze!

Ach ja, den Termin hab ich nicht vorher bekannt gemacht, weil ich mich bei Freunden in Siegen einquartiert habe. Da hääte ich sowieso niemanden mitnehmen können.


----------



## ultraenz (28. Juli 2012)

Kosta und ich wollen morgen auch in die Schlucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (28. Juli 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Kosta und ich wollen morgen auch in die Schlucht


 
Wie Spät?
P.s
Steht der 18 August noch?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es Morgen zwischen 12 & 13Uhr Treffpunkt WS? Sonst bitte Vorschläge. @manny von mir aus schon!


----------



## ultraenz (28. Juli 2012)

Klingt gut, ich wäre eher für 13 Uhr damit ich etwas länger schlafen kann =)


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin ab 11 im Wald unterwegs. Komme dann um 13 uhr zum WS...


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juli 2012)

Wo ist die "Schlucht" denn zu finden ? Und was heißt "WS" ?
Danke und Gruß
Jan


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. Juli 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wo ist die "Schlucht" denn zu finden ? Und was heißt "WS" ?
> Danke und Gruß
> Jan



Hier treffen wir uns morgen um 13 Uhr, sofern sich keiner dagegen ausspricht. Christopher und ich treffen uns schon etwas früher, weil wir noch was am Mini Bikepark feilen wollen..

Ach und WS heiß Weißer Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (28. Juli 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Klingt gut, ich wäre eher für 13 Uhr damit ich etwas länger schlafen kann =)


 
Die jungend von heute!!!!!!!
Aber 13 Uhr ist ok.
@ Clemens ,kommst du zu mir 12.17 Uhr?
@ Jan, WS= Weisser stein in Brüggen/Bracht


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juli 2012)

Hi, also nach Brüggen ist ja schon nen gutes Stück muss ich mal mit meinem Vater reden ob das geht dass er mich bringen kann.


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. Juli 2012)

wo kommst du denn her? 
WS ist näher an bracht als an Brüggen...


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich komme aus Mönchengladbach, Ortsteil Uedding


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. Juli 2012)

Oh das ist natürlich schon ein Stück...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. Juli 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Die jungend von heute!!!!!!!
> Aber 13 Uhr ist ok.
> @ Clemens ,kommst du zu mir 12.17 Uhr?
> @ Jan, WS= Weisser stein in Brüggen/Bracht[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TheWall (28. Juli 2012)

Hmm...
Das hört sich ja gut an mit morgen.
Leider bin ich erst ca. um 16.00Uhr von einer
Fortbildung zurück...  

Gibt es jemanden der etwas später fährt oder nächste Woche vormittags mal
lust hat eine Runde zu drehen? Habe spätschicht und muss immer erst um 14.00Uhr
anfangen.
Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juli 2012)

Also mein Vater kann mich nicht bringen  Gibt es den jemanden aus Gladbach der Morgen nach Brüggen fährt ?


----------



## Junior97 (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hätte jemand Lust nachher (Sonntag) mit mir 'ne Runde in den Süchtelner Höhen zu fahren?
Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz vom Kletterwald.
Da ich keine Strecken in den Süchtelner-Höhen kenne, wäre es gut wenn sich jemand mit Ortskenntnissen meldet.
Als Startzeit würde mir 14:00 gut passen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## krysheri (29. Juli 2012)

Moin,
also von Eicken aus also dem Müllberg über Bockerer Heide ist es bis zum Stadion HB in SH ca. 10km. Ich fahr da heute hin, allerdings ist mein Tempo recht langsam (nach Verletzung) und in SH angekommen, kenn ich mich net so gut aus und meistens bin ich da schon recht platt  Köma uns ja auf dem Müllberg ~13.30 Uhr treffen, dann zeig ich dir den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (29. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen,
als konditionsschwächster Gesichtsältester erst mal willkommen an die Neuen! Uedding liegt zwar auf der anderen Seite der Stadt aber da läst sich künftig sicher was regeln. Ich sitze im strahlenden Sonnenschein auf dem Balkon unweit von Salzburg und hab die ersten 30 km Berge hinter mir. Meine Bude hat sogar Wlan also werd ich euch die nächsten Wochen weiter belästigen.  
@Spazierenfahrer: Freut mich das du mal trocken in WB warst aber die Sache mit den "Freunden" glaubt dir kein Mensch! Jemand wie du muss sich einen Frikadelle um den Hals binden damit wenigstens die Hunde mit ihm spielen wollen 
Gruss aus Unken
Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Juli 2012)

@Guydo machste ihm den Sommerpokal streitig? !Von mir gibbet schon ma Extrapunkte .Ich kurier, mein dankeschön aus Rheyth noch aus


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. Juli 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Spazierenfahrer: Jemand wie du muss sich einen Frikadelle um den Hals binden damit wenigstens die Hunde mit ihm spielen wollen
> Gruss aus Unken
> Friedhelm


 
Welch weise worte


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. Juli 2012)

Friedhelm:

versteh ich jetzt nicht, vorher waren sie noch meine Freunde !?!

Insgesamt würde ich deine Anstrengung mit einem FullHand bewerten.


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Juli 2012)

Nabend,

Ich werde morgen eine Runde drehen. Überlegung SH von WD aus.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. Juli 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nahend,
> 
> Ich werde morgen eine Runde drehen. Überlegung SH von WD aus.[/quote
> 
> Hört sich gut an....kann aber nichts versprechen. Schreib einfach wann!


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Juli 2012)

Dachte an Starzeit 17:44 Uhr.

Für N8fahrt:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...hrrad-Helmlampe-XML-T6-1000-Lumen::30265.html


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. August 2012)

Sonntag? Und hat jemand vielleicht ne andere Idee als WS??


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. August 2012)

Ich bin raus fürs WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWall (4. August 2012)

Gute N8 

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Runde biken?
Am liebsten nicht die größte Runde, 
da ich gestern 45km gefahren bin und Probleme mit dem
linken Knie hatte/habe.

Wahrscheinlich weil ich es immer übertreiben muss...
 Mögliche Strecken wären...
- Hariksee, Venekotensee, Borner See, usw. 
bin da sehr flexibel. 

Habe ab 16 Uhr Zeit.
Danach könnte man auch irgendwo eine
Rast machen und einen Drink zu sich nehmen ;D

Wenn Interesse auch gerne per PM für 
Telefonnr. austausch.


Meldet euch.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Gudyo (5. August 2012)

Servus,
(fang schon an so zu reden wie die hier ). Ich geh jetzt biken auf sowas wie ner Harley Davidson Roadking oder wie das Ding heißt. Schaun mir mal obs nächstes Jahr wirklich ne neue Küche gibt oder eher wieder was mit 2 Rädern.
 Bis denne
Friedhelm


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. August 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Servus,
> (fang schon an so zu reden wie die hier ). Ich geh jetzt biken auf sowas wie ner Harley Davidson Roadking oder wie das Ding heißt. Schaun mir mal obs nächstes Jahr wirklich ne neue Küche gibt oder eher wieder was mit 2 Rädern.
> Bis denne
> Friedhelm


 
Unser Easy Rider ....Kauf dir doch eine singelküche...da bleibt bestimmt noch was übrig für eine Harley.
Schönen urlaub noch.

@Sascha..leider gerade erst gesehen 

@All... Was ist jetzt mit dem 18.8 Willingen/Winterberg? wer kommt mit?
Wenn das wetter stimmt kann man ja eine nacht da bleiben (mit zelt) ist auch nur so eine idee.


----------



## Estoniaclan (5. August 2012)

ich bin dabei! Auch wenn gezeltet wird.


----------



## Forstking (6. August 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Unser Easy Rider ....Kauf dir doch eine singelküche...da bleibt bestimmt noch was übrig für eine Harley.
> Schönen urlaub noch.
> 
> @Sascha..leider gerade erst gesehen
> ...



Bei willingen oder winterberg würd ich mich glatt anschließen... grüße aus dem matschigen morzine


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. August 2012)

Alos der 18te is bei mir noch am Start aber ohne Übernachtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. August 2012)

Bin wie bereits besprochen auch dabei Kleiner 
Wann haste Zeit für die Sicherheitseinrichtung zu besorgen??


----------



## Gudyo (6. August 2012)

Nabend,
wünsche viel Spass am 18. bin ich auf der Autobahn Richtung Heimat.

PS: Harley wird bisgen überbewertet, mein Lieblingsmopped ist und bleibt ne Guzzi mit Hängetitten, hat drei Buchstaben und wird in Berlin gebaut. Weißblau forever!! 
Was das Heavymetal drauf hat, ist mit wenig Drehzahl ums Eck zu ziehen und dabei mit ihrem gebollere jedem Hirsch die Kuh abspenstig zu machen. Kann ich nur empfehlen mal ne Harley durch die Alpen zu scheuchen, macht riesig Spass.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. August 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wann haste Zeit für die Sicherheitseinrichtung zu besorgen??


 
Negste woche, nach der arbeit?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. August 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Negste woche, nach der arbeit?


 
Klar! Vorher geht wohl schlecht....aber kannst es ja versuchen 
Datum?


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. August 2012)

Vergiss es....habe nächste woche spätschicht. Tel. morgen mal


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. August 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Vergiss es....habe nächste woche spätschicht. Tel. morgen mal


 
Ja sollten wir machen!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (10. August 2012)

Tach zusammen,

Sieht es aus mit dem Wochenende?

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Estoniaclan (10. August 2012)

Ich wäre für filthys. Kann jetzt auch selber fahren.


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade ohne Anhänger Kupplung unterwegs. Und denke das ich Sonntag eine KM Runde drehe...


----------



## Olli.P. (10. August 2012)

> Sieht es aus mit dem Wochenende?


So, bin auch wieder einsatzbereit, an was haste denn gedacht Clemens?

Für ne Kilometerrunde bin ich wohl noch nicht fit nach 5 wochen pause..

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (11. August 2012)

Schade Michael. Aber du brauchst ja km auf dem tacho  
Dachte so an Dalheimer Mühle. 
WS habe ich in letzter Zeit zu oft gesehen
Was ist mit dir Manny?


----------



## Estoniaclan (11. August 2012)

ich bräuchte mal die Koordinaten für die Achterbahn und dem kleinen Bikepark dahinter...gerne per PM


----------



## Olli.P. (11. August 2012)

> Dachte so an Dalheimer Mühle.



Wann ?

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (11. August 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wann ?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
So gegen 12/13Uhr! Sonst Vorschläge.


----------



## Olli.P. (11. August 2012)

Ok, bin für 12 Uhr,PP Oberkrüchten da es warm werden wird.







Ansonsten Gegenvorschläge....

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (11. August 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ok, bin für 12 Uhr,PP Oberkrüchten da es warm werden wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bist ja lustig!  aber hört sich auch gut an. Musst mir nur die Koordinaten geben weil ich gerade nicht weiß ob ich schonmal dort war. 
Frage: warum nicht DM?


----------



## ultraenz (11. August 2012)

Haettet ihr zufaellig naechstes Wochenende Platz fuer Christopher plus zwei Fahrraeder von Willingen aus zurueck?
Bin Montag mit dem Strassenrad in die Heimat gefahren und gestern mit dem Auto nach Bayern und von da aus gehts auch wieder direkt nach Kaki. Jetzt steht ein Fahrrad in Korbach und meine Eltern wuerden es mir Samstag nach Willingen bringen koennen.


----------



## Dutchmanny (11. August 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir Manny?


 Nee...habe schon seit 2 wochen spätschicht also seit 2 wochen nix zuhause geschafft deswegen geh ich morgen lieber schwimmen.
@Olli was ist mit dir nächste woche Willingen?
Wer fährt denn Samstag von hier aus mit? Ich könnte einen hänger mit nehmen für die bikes und 4 personen.


----------



## Olli.P. (11. August 2012)

> Du bist ja lustig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK 12 Uhr DM.....

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (11. August 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Haettet ihr zufaellig naechstes Wochenende Platz fuer Christopher plus zwei Fahrraeder von Willingen aus zurueck?
> Bin Montag mit dem Strassenrad in die Heimat gefahren und gestern mit dem Auto nach Bayern und von da aus gehts auch wieder direkt nach Kaki. Jetzt steht ein Fahrrad in Korbach und meine Eltern wuerden es mir Samstag nach Willingen bringen koennen.





welches ist das 2. Rad? Fährste dann am Samstag mit nach Willingen, oder bist du schon da? Dein MTB noch daheim? 

Also ich bin nächstes Wochenende definitiv dabei, außer es Schüttet, da ist mir dann das Geld für den Lift zu schade...
Hätte wie gesagt auch nichts gegen Zelten. Dann könnte man vielleicht Winterberg auch noch verheizen.


----------



## ultraenz (12. August 2012)

Mein Mtb steht in Kaki, mein Winora in Korbach.
Ich komme Samstag von Kaki mit dem Mtb mit nach Willingen und waere froh, wenn Mtb, Winora und ich Samstag oder Sonntagabend wieder in Kaki vereint waeren.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. August 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> OK 12 Uhr DM.....
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 

Dann bis gleich.


----------



## Olli.P. (12. August 2012)

So, wieder da, war ne schöne Tour Clemens, das Weizen haben wir uns verdient


> @Olli was ist mit dir nächste woche Willingen?


Wäre dabei, bräuchte aber ne Mitfahrgelegenheit die am Samstag wieder Heim fährt und mich auf dem Rückweg in Dortmund rausschmeisst.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. August 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> So, wieder da, war ne schöne Tour Clemens, das Weizen haben wir uns verdient
> Wäre dabei, bräuchte aber ne Mitfahrgelegenheit die am Samstag wieder Heim fährt und mich auf dem Rückweg in Dortmund rausschmeisst.
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Das Weizen haben wir uns sowas von verdient Olli. Alleine die Aussicht an der Dahlheimer Mühle war es wert 

Freue mich schon auf Samstag.

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. August 2012)

Also für Samstag, ohne übernachtung (ich bin für 6.30 Uhr abfahrt)
1. Canyonbiker
2. Forstking
3. Bikefun
4. Estoniaclan
5. Olli.P
6. Ultraenz
7. Dutchmanny

5 Passen bei mir im Auto + anhänger für die Biks
Wehr kann noch fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (13. August 2012)

Also ich schwanke noch ,weil ich mich gestern dämlich gedreht, hab und mein Rücken danke sagt  Platz für ein  Bike hab ich noch + Mitfahrer.

Wo treffen wir uns denn dann zur gemeinsamen Abfahrt ?? 6:30 hört sich jut am


----------



## krysheri (13. August 2012)

Ich hätte vielleicht Interesse. Wo gehts hin? Wieviel km+hm?


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. August 2012)

Es geht nach willingen. Und höhenmeter werden nur bergrunter vernichtet


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. August 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Also für Samstag, ohne übernachtung (ich bin für 6.30 Uhr abfahrt)
> 1. Canyonbiker
> 2. Forstking
> 3. Bikefun
> ...


 

6:30Uhr hört gut an. Lieber früh hin und zeitig wieder zurück.
Bei Bdarf könnte man ja noch zur Blauen. Dort ist Einslive-Party


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. August 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns denn dann zur gemeinsamen Abfahrt ?? 6:30 hört sich jut am


 
Wie ist es mit den Obi Parkplatz
An der Landwehr 7-9 
D 41334 Nettetal-Kaldenkirchen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. August 2012)

hört sich gut an!


----------



## ultraenz (14. August 2012)

find ich auch!


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. August 2012)

Ich werde einen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und saucen mitnehmen!
Clemens besorgt das fleisch.

Kan einen plastikbesteck und teller mit bringen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. August 2012)

Viel Spaß,

Gesund wiederkommen...


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. August 2012)

ich bring Plastikbesteck mit! Man das wird nen Ausflug. Wetter wird ja unfassbar gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. August 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich werde einen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jaap Manny wie besprochen. Und Männers.....da wird auch nicht am Geld gespart beim Fleisch! Habe hier nen guten Hofladen der leckeres Fleisch hat....
für jeden 3Stücke incl.Würstchen sollten reichen!! Oder?? 
Ach...da gehört eigentlich noch lecker Brötchen und Krautsalat bei. Bietet sich jemand an?


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. August 2012)

soweit ich weiß ist in der nähe vom bikepark ein lidel oder rewe, weiß nicht mehr genau... evtl kann man da dann noch paar sachen besorgen. Getränke zb...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. August 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist in der nähe vom bikepark ein lidel oder rewe, weiß nicht mehr genau... evtl kann man da dann noch paar sachen besorgen. Getränke zb...


 
Stimmt! Das wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## ultraenz (14. August 2012)

Fleisch braucht ihr für mich keins mitnehmen.

Rewe ist knapp 200 m vom Ettelsberg, da sollte man alles weitere besorgen können.

Wie siehts mit meinem zweiten Fahrrad aus, hätte das aufm Rückweg noch Platz?


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. August 2012)

Also das Fleisch kann man ja auch Vor ort besorgen find ich .....Dann brauch mann sich keine Gedanken machen ob die Kühlbox aufn Schoß platz findet oder doch aufn Dach   Und Plastikbecher ?!? Brauch kein Mensch ....denn sind wir nich alle Flaschenkinder ?! 6:30 in Kaldenkirchn...okay wenns für einige nich kompliziert wird 
Gruß vom ollen Sack Opa Pedro


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. August 2012)

alles klar. Also besorgen wir alles vor ort. Dann brauch ich auch kein plastikbesteck mit bringen. Nehme einfach ne gabel und nen messer von daheim mit..wenn das jeder macht, tun wir auch noch was für die Umwelt... juhe..


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. August 2012)

Ok wir holen alles dort. So können wir auch schneller abklären worauf jeder Lust hat.

Nimmst du trotzdem die Kühlbox mit Manny?


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. August 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> So können wir auch schneller abklären worauf jeder Lust hat.


 Die Parole is wohl klar:  HÖHENMETER schreddern



CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Nimmst du trotzdem die Kühlbox mit Manny?


Wollste dein Süßkiste mitnehmen ?? Mars macht Mobil, bei Arbeit Sport und Spiel....*sing*


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. August 2012)

Wollste dein Süßkiste mitnehmen ?? Mars macht Mobil, bei Arbeit Sport und Spiel....*sing*[/quote]

Nein werde die Woche mit meiner Holden noch schön was auf die heißen Stäbe schmeißen. Und davon bleiben bestimmt eeeeeinige Nackenstücke über  also eher Nacken macht Mobil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (14. August 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Nimmst du trotzdem die Kühlbox mit Manny?


 
Klaar mach ich, brings du mir bitte was mit von Kalle!

@ Ultraenz. Ich denke mal das wir mit 2 Autos fahren und einen anhänger, wenn das so ist dan ist bestimt noch platz für dein Bike.


----------



## ultraenz (15. August 2012)

Mein Problem hat sich geklaert, ich fahre mit Carsten. Er meint, dass er genug Platz fuer meine beiden Raeder hat.
Wir fahren allerdings ne Stunde spaeter los und treffen den Rest erst in Willingen.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (15. August 2012)

Huhu


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (15. August 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Klaar mach ich, brings du mir bitte was mit von Kalle!
> 
> Ist schon eingeplant! Hast Du an was bestimmtes gedacht?
> Wollte nacken und Hähnchenkeulen holen falls vorhanden.


----------



## Olli.P. (16. August 2012)

@Manny: Kannst du über Grefrath nach Kaldenkirchen fahren? Sonst muss ich um 6 Uhr in der früh schon radeln.

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. August 2012)

Also 6:30 bleibt?! Treffpunkt bei OBI?!? Oder was denn nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (16. August 2012)

Wir machen das jets so.....
Clemens ist um 6 bei mir dann holen wir Olli um 6.15 ab und sind um 6.30 am Obi in KK.
Daar warten dan Pedro und Kosta auf uns.
Pedro (so habe ich es verstanden)fahrt selber ,kan dan Kosta und bike mitnehmen. Bei mir fahren Olli und Clemens mit, anhängen brauchen wir dann nicht weil Ultraenz mit Carsten später nachkommen.
Ich hoffe das ist so okay für euch?
P.S Vergiss nicht euer besteck.


----------



## Olli.P. (16. August 2012)

> Wir machen das jets so.....
> Clemens ist um 6 bei mir dann holen wir Olli um 6.15 ab und sind um 6.30 am Obi in KK.
> Daar warten dan Pedro und Kosta auf uns.
> Pedro (so habe ich es verstanden)fahrt selber ,kan dan Kosta und bike  mitnehmen. Bei mir fahren Olli und Clemens mit, anhängen brauchen wir  dann nicht weil Ultraenz mit Carsten später nachkommen.
> ...


Das hörts sich jut an

Freue mich auf Samstag.

MfG

Olli


----------



## ultraenz (16. August 2012)

Der Plan klingt gut so.


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. August 2012)

Aahh so passt es  Da ich nich genau weiss wie die Zieladdi für Willingen is gebt meiner Else ma die Adresse an.


----------



## ultraenz (17. August 2012)

Hätten wir zufällig noch einen Platz für nen Kumpel von mir frei?


----------



## Olli.P. (17. August 2012)

> Aahh so passt es
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Bikewelt Willingen





 Deutschland
         Willingen
         Hessen
         34508
         Zur Hoppecke 18

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. August 2012)

Olli besten dankAlso nur noch besteck dann passt et Öhhmmm watt isn mit Grillkohle und Anzünder?! Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (17. August 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Olli besten dankAlso nur noch besteck dann passt et Öhhmmm watt isn mit Grillkohle und Anzünder?! Gruß Opa Pedro


 
Da mach dir bei Manny mal keine Sorgen! 
Diese Sachen hat er bestimmt. Und sonst gibt es dort ja Supermärkte.

@Olli: Meine Pumpe am Rad ist doch für dein und mein Reifenventil geeignet! Zeige dir morgen wir  da gibt es einen Trick...hihi.

@alle:Man man man...freue ich mich schon auf morgen. Hoffe nur wir müssen festen Hindernissen und nicht solchen auf 2Beinen ausweichen


----------



## Dutchmanny (17. August 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Da mach dir bei Manny mal keine Sorgen!
> Diese Sachen hat er bestimmt.


 
Alles da....gute nacht en tot morge.


----------



## Dutchmanny (18. August 2012)

Mein gott waaaaaar das schön heute.Danke jungs........und Clemens der
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





er hat den Pokal verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (18. August 2012)

Jo war auchn geiler Tag ! Habs noch geschafft in der Happy Hour zu tanken  Angenehme Träume


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. August 2012)

Kann oder muss mich leider dem der aus dem Land mit den gelb/schwarzen Nummernschildern kommt und eh kein Rederecht hat anschließen!
Denn es war wirklich geil und es hat alles gepaßt. Ich wusste bis jetzt nicht, an welchen stellen man alles nen Sonnenbrand bekommen kann. Arme ok, Nacken ok aber Waden.... 

Tya lieber Manny. Da habe ich lieber nen Pokal und einen Super Helm als gar nichts von beidem ;-) 

So und nun Good Night at all.


----------



## Olli.P. (19. August 2012)

Geiler Tag!
Achja Clemens die Nummerschilder sind schwarzgelb das T-Shirt ist orange

Mfg

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. August 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Geiler Tag!
> Achja Clemens die Nummerschilder sind schwarzgelb das T-Shirt ist orange
> 
> Mfg
> ...



Ja toll! Jetzt fällst sogar du mir in den Rücken. Und ich fahr nochmal mit dir alleine MTB....nix da ;-) 

Euch allen noch einen schönen sonnigen Tag.

PS: mein Nacken ist sowas von Krebsrot 

Clemens


----------



## Kizou (20. August 2012)

so, äch bän widda da.

Man, war dette wieder geil !

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42692478"]Double U - Fassabike on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Gudyo (20. August 2012)

Tach zusammen,
bin auch wieder im Lande und schon arg enttäuscht über den Bericht aus Willingen, hatte zumindestens mit ner 1/4 stündigen Liveberichterstattung in der Sportschau gerechnet aber alles was kam war: "Nett!" (Nett ist die kleine Schwester von ********!) Anstatt auf unserem Quotenmigranten rumzuhacken (Ach ja, Feldhockey ist wohl auch nicht euer Sport!) solltet ihr mal die Feder spitzen und was über den Besuch im Park schreiben ala "Mein schönstes Urlaubserlebniss oder so".
Heute bin ich gegen 18.30 am RMB, wer Lust hat..
Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (20. August 2012)

So wie es aussieht, fahre ich am Freitag nach Willingen .


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. August 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> bin auch wieder im Lande und schon arg enttäuscht über den Bericht aus Willingen, hatte zumindestens mit ner 1/4 stündigen Liveberichterstattung in der Sportschau gerechnet aber alles was kam war: "Nett!" (Nett ist die kleine Schwester von ********!) Anstatt auf unserem Quotenmigranten rumzuhacken (Ach ja, Feldhockey ist wohl auch nicht euer Sport!) solltet ihr mal die Feder spitzen und was über den Besuch im Park schreiben ala "Mein schönstes Urlaubserlebniss oder so".
> Heute bin ich gegen 18.30 am RMB, wer Lust hat..
> Friedhelm


18:30 funzt net Freidhelm ! Zum thema Willingen willste nich wirklich wissen was abging Das is so deppert das glaubt  uns kein aussenstehnder  Nur soviel Sonne satt und keine Wartezeit am Lift Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. August 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> 18:30 funzt net Freidhelm ! Zum thema Willingen willste nich wirklich wissen was abging Das is so deppert das glaubt  uns kein aussenstehnder  Nur soviel Sonne satt und keine Wartezeit am Lift Gruß Opa Pedro


Lift geschlossen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (20. August 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Lift geschlossen???



NÖ der war geöffnet, aber wenn se noch unten gesachht hätten die Bude oben hat zu wären wir alleine mitner Hand voll Biker und Bikerinnen gewesen ;D


----------



## Gudyo (21. August 2012)

Naja, dann werden eure Erlebnisse wohl für immer ein Geheimnis bleiben. Ich fahr morgen SH vom Bismarckturm aus Start 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Estoniaclan (22. August 2012)

Der Tag in Willingen war Perfekt, deswegen gibts da nicht viel zu erzählen. 

- kaum Leute auf der Strecken, man konnte meist von oben bis unten runter rasen
- kaum warte Zeiten am Lift, meist einfach nur durch latschen
- das Saufvolk war diesmal eigentlich ganz gut zu ertragen. 
- Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können.
- Grillen auf dem Parkplatz war super gut

- Der DH vorderte seinen Tribut mit 2 Platten. Doch Dank Carsten konnten diese ohne viel warte Zeit auf der Strecke gewechselt werden.

Was gibts noch? 

ach Manny musste auf dem Hinweg Pusten  
und eine Unfall mit 4 beteiligten Autos und 2 Fahrrädern auf dem Heckträger durften wir auch noch bestaunen.


----------



## Gudyo (22. August 2012)

Na das sind doch mal Männernews


----------



## Olli.P. (22. August 2012)

> Ich fahr morgen SH vom Bismarckturm aus Start 18.00 Uhr


Schade, Mittwochs kann ich leider nicht.Fahre wohl am Donnerstag ne Runde.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.P. (23. August 2012)

Hat jmnd. am Samstag Zeit und Lust?

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (23. August 2012)

Sagt mal, was war das heute für ne Trailjunkies Trupp, so 5-7 Mann, die gegen 18:30 Uhr in den Süchtelner Höhen unterwegs waren? War das jemand von hier? Könnte man sich vielleicht demnächst anschließen? Bin leider in die Gegenrichtung gefahren und schon down, deswegen konnte ich net fragen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (23. August 2012)

Ich vermute das waren Mark und Konsorten. Sind aber nicht im Forum vertreten...


----------



## krysheri (24. August 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Ich vermute das waren Mark und Konsorten. *Sind aber nicht im Forum vertreten...*


Habe so ein Gerücht mal gehört, hätte aber nicht für wahr gehalten


----------



## Estoniaclan (24. August 2012)

wenn du nichts gegen dirt fahren hast, kannst du mal zum dirt spot in boisheim kommen...da trifft man den mark ab und an...


----------



## Gudyo (25. August 2012)

Nabend,
weis ja nicht was ihr an diesem Samstag so angestellt habt, ich war an der Ahr mit Carsten. Dank eines hervorragenden Shuttelservice haben wir die Ahrberge unsicher gemacht und zwar auf einigen Höhenmeter bergauf und fast 1000 hm bergab. Also wer die Trails nicht kennt, hat was verpasst. Purer flow mit massig Kehren aber alles fahrbar ohne halsbrecheriche Aktionen. Nur vom Weg abkommen bei der Geschwindigkeit endet prompt in Erdkunde (Selbstversuch). Werd jetzt mal das Videomaterial sichten und vieleicht gibts ja ein filmchen. So genug gestronzt, Montag 18 Uhr SH (Lampe macht schon Sinn)
Danke Carsten fürs guiden!
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Dutchmanny (25. August 2012)

Carsten....hast du die bilder von Willingen?
Es wäre schön wenn wir die bekommen könten.


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. August 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Carsten....hast du die bilder von Willingen?
> Es wäre schön wenn wir die bekommen könten.


Schliesse mich mal der unverbindlichen Forderung an
Asooo noch watt geiles im Bikemarkt aufgefangen ...lesen und
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/30513-mavic-ex729-shimano-saint-anfragen-nur-auf-hohem-niveau

Da sind im wohl die Schrauben flöten gegangen

Gruß vom Opa der den Countdown zählt


----------



## Olli.P. (27. August 2012)

> weis ja nicht was ihr an diesem Samstag so angestellt habt, ich war an der Ahr mit Carsten





> Hat jmnd. am Samstag Zeit und Lust?


Da ja niemand wollte bin allein gefahren, HH-SH.

Werde es heute nicht schaffen, bin Donnerstag wieder unterwegs.

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. August 2012)

Sonnige Grüße aus Malle, die Drinks sind schön kalt und knallen jut rein  Bleibt schön ohne verletzungen Gruß vom brutzelden Opa Pedro


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. August 2012)

Servus,

 wie.sieht es mit dem WE aus??

Gruß vom Flowtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (28. August 2012)

> wie.sieht es mit dem WE aus??


Hätte Lust auf die Filthys oder so

Bin aber für alles andere auch dabei.


MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. August 2012)

ich melde auch Interesse an den filthys...wären wir schon mal zu 2...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (29. August 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hätte Lust auf die Filthys oder so
> 
> Bin aber für alles andere auch dabei.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn es nicht gerade Samstags wäre, hätte ich vielleicht auch lust 

Gruß clemens


----------



## Gudyo (29. August 2012)

Samstag klingt gut.
Habe mit erschrecken festgestellt, das die Landwehr immer mehr verwildert, streckenweise schon unfahrbar, da muss mal aufgeräumt werden. Auch könnte ich mir ne lilalaune Tour durch Meinwege vorstellen. Filtys hab ich für dieses Jahr genug gesehen aber für die Ahr bin ich auch noch mal zu begeistern. 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. August 2012)

Servus,

Bin auch eher für eine Tour oder eine mit Bergaufservice.....


----------



## freakadelle88 (29. August 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hätte Lust auf die Filthys oder so
> 
> Bin aber für alles andere auch dabei.
> 
> ...




Filthys wäre ich auch dabei bzw. Willingen/Winterberg.

Jean


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. August 2012)

Ich kann eine Person bei mir inkl. Fahrrad mitnehmen... 
Wochenende soll das Wetter trocken bleiben und nicht zu heiß werden. 

Ich bin für fithys, willingen und Winterberg sind mir im Moment zu teuer..

cool wäre auch samstag ne tour durch die Eifel zu machen und sonntag filthy trails zu heizen..oder 2 Tage filthy


----------



## Junior97 (29. August 2012)

Vielleicht sieht man ja welche von euch am Sonntag bei der CTF vom DJK Adler Bottrop. Trails sind auch dabei 
http://radler.adler07.de/termin/8-„glück-auf“-ctf-bottrop


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. August 2012)

Soar tour für morgen steht 50km laut roadbook und1000 hm bei leckeren 32Grad [email protected] stell dich net an bei 25 Grad  Der brutzelende Opa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (29. August 2012)

Tach zusammen,

sieht ja nach vielen Möglichkeiten für´s Woende aus.
Da wir Samstag eine Radtour vom Kegelclub machen(mit Bierproben zwischendurch) kann ich wenn nur Sonntag! Wäre für alles offen!

Morgen bin ich  direkt nach der Arbeit rund um Rathingen mit Kollegen unterwegs. Es soll dort sowas wie steile Anstiege geben. Ich lass mich überraschen und werde euch berichten 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Gudyo (29. August 2012)

Ratingen liegt am Aaper Wald, deutlicher heftiger als SH aber tolle Trails
Ich werde am Samstag um die Dahlheimer Mühle radeln, 10 Uhr starte ich von Oberkrüchten PP.

Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (29. August 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ratingen liegt am Aaper Wald, deutlicher heftiger als SH aber tolle Trails
> Ich werde am Samstag um die Dahlheimer Mühle radeln, 10 Uhr starte ich von Oberkrüchten PP.
> 
> Gruss Friedhelm


 
Ok! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! 
Danke für die Info Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. August 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ratingen liegt am Aaper Wald, deutlicher heftiger als SH aber tolle Trails
> Ich werde am Samstag um die Dahlheimer Mühle radeln, 10 Uhr starte ich von Oberkrüchten PP.
> 
> Gruss Friedhelm



Nabend,

Der Reigi hat die HK Wurzeltrails überarbeitet. Wäre das was für Samstag?

MfG
Micha


----------



## Gudyo (30. August 2012)

Nabend,
hatte ich vor zu fahren
Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. August 2012)

Moin,

Da komme ich mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (31. August 2012)

Da freu ick mir, Carsten wollte glaub ich auch kommen, schöne Tour zum Carbonhill
bis Morgen Friedhelm


----------



## Forstking (31. August 2012)

fahr morgen mit nem kumpel nach winterberg falls noch jemand lust hat....


----------



## Olli.P. (31. August 2012)

Sonntag Filthys?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (31. August 2012)

@forstking: Wenn noch ein platz frei für mich wäre, bin ich dabei...

Sonntag Filthys bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## freakadelle88 (1. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Sonntag Filthys?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Würde ich mich gerne melden. Gibt es noch jemanden der mein Bike und mich mitnehmen kann??
Das Feierabend-Eis geht auf mich


----------



## Olli.P. (1. September 2012)

@Kosta und Clemens, wie siehts aus mit morgen?
@Jean: Ich habe leider nur den kleinen Fiat, würde selber fahren, weiss aber net ob wir da 2 Räder reinbekommen

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (1. September 2012)

Guten Abend,
war ne schöne Runde heut in Dahlheim. Für Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr ist ne Runde durch die SH geplant und Samstag soll es nach Willingen gehen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## freakadelle88 (1. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> @Kosta und Clemens, wie siehts aus mit morgen?
> @Jean: Ich habe leider nur den kleinen Fiat, würde selber fahren, weiss aber net ob wir da 2 Räder reinbekommen
> 
> MfG
> ...



Wär klasse wenns geht aber letzten endes mußt du wissen ob das geht.
Was ist denn das für ein Fiat?


----------



## Estoniaclan (1. September 2012)

hej jean..du kannst bei mir mitfahren. ist zwar nur nen golf 2 und die räder müssen hintenrein,aber sonst wäre das kein problem..

ach und ich bin morgen auf jeden fall dabei..


----------



## Olli.P. (1. September 2012)

> hej jean..du kannst bei mir mitfahren. ist zwar nur nen golf 2 und die  räder müssen hintenrein,aber sonst wäre das kein problem..
> 
> ach und ich bin morgen auf jeden fall dabei..



Supi, denn noch nen Treffpunkt und ne Uhrzeit...

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (1. September 2012)

Ich wäre für ca. 09:00 Uhr +/- 15 min.
Treffpunkt bräuchten wir noch.


----------



## Estoniaclan (1. September 2012)

9 uhr hört sich gut an.
@jean: wo kommst du noch mal her? wenn du nach breyell kommen könntest wäre das top.kann dich dann am bhf einsammeln.

treffpunkt schlage ich mal einfach obi in kladenkirchen vor, dann kann man gemütlich auf die autobahn richtung niederlande..


----------



## Olli.P. (2. September 2012)

Bis gleich dann..

MfG
Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (2. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer ausgiebigen Radtour mit meinem Kegelclub gestern(natürlich mit viel bier) und anschließendem Besuch von Straelen Live (es war sowas von Geil und es gab nochmals viiiieeel Bier) konnte ich heute rein gar nix 

Aber ich hoffe alle hatte sehr viel Spaß beim Biken.
@Friedhelm: SH am Mittwoch hört sich gut an und Samstag nochmal Willingen auch. Kläre ich ab und melde mich.

So nun allen noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Olli.P. (2. September 2012)

Das war mal ein megageiler Tag!
Danke euch Jungs, kanns kaum erwarten wieder mal dorthin zukommen.
Und das beste, alles Unfallfrei
Hast echt was verpasst Clemens...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. September 2012)

Hammer geiler Tag, mehr kann man nicht sagen! Alle anderen habe mega was verpasst...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Das war mal ein megageiler Tag!
> Danke euch Jungs, kanns kaum erwarten wieder mal dorthin zukommen.
> Und das beste, alles Unfallfrei
> Hast echt was verpasst Clemens...
> ...


 
Wenn ich mitgefahren wäre, hättet ihr auch die Unfälle gehabt! So schnell hätten die Bäume nicht springen können 
Aber schön Olli, das du mir das vor die Näse hällst
 und es freut mich das es SCHÖN war


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. September 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> war ne schöne Runde heut in Dahlheim. Für Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr ist ne Runde durch die SH geplant und Samstag soll es nach Willingen gehen.
> Gruss Friedhelm



Moin,

Bis Mittwoch.

@Clemens: fahre mit dem Auto bis SH.


----------



## Olli.P. (3. September 2012)

Da ich weder am Mittwoch noch am Samstag kann, ziehe ich in Erwägung am Sonntag noch einmal zu den Filthys zu fahren.


MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (3. September 2012)

ah... das Wochenende danach also 15/16 wäre ich auch wieder dabei. Ich denke Jean würde nicht nein sagen


----------



## Mätz__ (3. September 2012)

Bin am Mittwoch auch dabei. Parkplatz oben an der MH oder?


An den freundlichen Kerl mit dem 301 und dem großen Anhang vom letzten Sonntag:
Besten dank nochmal für die Hilfe! Ich hab leider deinen Namen vergessen 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal auf ner Tour!

Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Kizou (4. September 2012)

Mätz schrieb:


> Bin am Mittwoch auch dabei. Parkplatz oben an der MH oder?
> 
> 
> An den freundlichen Kerl mit dem 301 und dem großen Anhang vom letzten Sonntag:
> ...



....kein Ding.... aber 601 


Am Mittwoch würden wir gerne mitfahren, wenn es nicht nur um " Kette rechts " geht .

@ Michael : wann fährst Du am Mittwoch los ?  Ich würde mich dranhängen.


----------



## Lampenmichel (4. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> ....kein Ding.... aber 601
> 
> 
> Am Mittwoch würden wir gerne mitfahren, wenn es nicht nur um " Kette rechts " geht .
> ...


Moin , ich fahre mit dem Auto, könnte dich mitnehmen.Denke das ich kurz vor 17:00 Uhr losfahre .
MfG
Michael


----------



## Kizou (4. September 2012)

Wir wären zu zweit . Fahren würden wir schon selbst....würden halt hinterher fahren.
Ich muss nur mal gucken ob der Kumpel schon um 17h kann.
Ich hatte irgendwie 18.30 im Kopf.
Meld mich dann .


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (4. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bis Mittwoch.
> 
> @Clemens: fahre mit dem Auto bis SH.


 
Das hört sich gut an. Würdest du mich mitnehmen?

@Friedhelm: für Samstag muss ich absagen und für Sonntag leider auch Olli! Grillen ist angesagt ;-)

Gruß Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lampenmichel (4. September 2012)

Klar doch.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (4. September 2012)

Lampenmichel schrieb:


> Klar doch.


 
??? Wem gilt das Klar doch???
Oder ist aus Wachtendonker jetzt Lampenmichel geworden?


----------



## Lampenmichel (4. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> ??? Wem gilt das Klar doch???
> Oder ist aus Wachtendonker jetzt Lampenmichel geworden?


Schon immer ...


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. September 2012)

Moin Moin!  So hab die Tour gut überlebt  Was von der Boden beschaffenheit ne mischung aus WS und Willingen war .......und die Reifen am Leihbike vorne mit NN und hinten mit Smart Sam bestückt war fand ich nen bisserl grenzwertig. Aber die Downhills waren lecker  Bin am Sonntag für zerlegen 2.0 in den Filthiys zu haben .....mit tendenz Kette links  Gruß vom betankten Opa


----------



## Olli.P. (4. September 2012)

> natürlich mit viel bier.. und anschließendem Besuch von Straelen Live (es  war sowas von Geil und es gab nochmals viiiieeel Bier) konnte ich heute  rein gar nix





> für Samstag muss ich absagen und für Sonntag leider auch Olli! Grillen ist angesagt ;-)


@Clemens: So wird nie ein anständiger Biker aus dir wenn du nur ans Essen und Saufen denkst...

@Pedro: Supi, sind wir schon 2 am Sonntag...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (4. September 2012)

@ Michael :  Wenn Du über wankum fährst, warten wir am alten Sportplatz und hängen uns dran.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (4. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> @Clemens: So wird nie ein anständiger Biker aus dir wenn du nur ans Essen und Saufen denkst...
> 
> @Olli: Ich dachte das wäre ich schon  Aber mir sind auch die schönen Touren mit der Truppe und der Spaß dabei viel wichtiger
> 
> @Michael: Wie spät soll ich bei dir sein?


----------



## Lampenmichel (4. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Olli.P. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Clemens: So wird nie ein anständiger Biker aus dir wenn du nur ans Essen und Saufen denkst...
> ...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. September 2012)

Lampenmichel schrieb:


> CanyonbikerCA schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 16:45 Uhr .Fahren wir noch am  Sportplatz Wankum vorbei
> ...


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> @Pedro: Supi, sind wir schon 2 am Sonntag...
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


wann is Sonntag treffen? Wieviel Uhr und Treffpunkt?! Gruß der Opa Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (5. September 2012)

> wann is Sonntag treffen? Wieviel Uhr und Treffpunkt?! Gruß der Opa Pedro


9 Uhr wieder beim Obi in Kaldenkirchen, wäre das ok für dich?

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. September 2012)

Joar geht klar.


----------



## oliver13007 (5. September 2012)

@ CanyonbikerCA, Lampenmichel und alle anderen die heute Abend mit dabei waren auf der Tour in den SH. Super Strecke, tolle Truppe, da kann ich nur eins sagen...schade dass ich den falschen Helm dabei hatte  
...und...DANKE...war ein super Ausritt


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. September 2012)

Coole Runde.

Cam übe ich noch........


----------



## Kizou (6. September 2012)

.....war wirklich ne geile Runde....bitte um Wiederholung!!!!

@Friedl: wie geht's Deinem Oberschenkel?


----------



## Gudyo (6. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wusste doch das einer es zur Sprache bringt. Ja, grosse Fresse führt zu Erdkunde aber ausser einer leichten Prellung ist nix passiert.
Planung für Samstag sieht wie folgt aus:
Jean einladen um 7.30, 7.45 Carsten und danach Michael am PP SH. Auto ist also voll.
Bis Samstag
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (6. September 2012)

> .....war wirklich ne geile Runde....bitte um Wiederholung!!!!



Wenns möglich wäre gerne an einem Donnerstag, dann könnte ich auch mitfahren

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (6. September 2012)

Ich würde gerne nächste Woche Donnerstag oder Freitag zum BP Winterberg.
Hat Jemand Interesse?


----------



## oliver13007 (6. September 2012)

Donnerstag oder Freitag wäre gut....müsste dann noch wegen Urlaub fragen, aber prinzipiell wäre ich dabei, wenn das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (6. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nächste Woche Donnerstag oder Freitag zum BP Winterberg.
> Hat Jemand Interesse?



Lust schon aber kein urlaub  werd wahrscheinlich den samstag danach fahren oder ne woche später in der woche, da ich dann urlaub hab


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nächste Woche Donnerstag oder Freitag zum BP Winterberg.
> Hat Jemand Interesse?


 
Donnerst oder Freitag würde bei mir auch besser passen! 
Wenn Wetter mitspielt wäre ich dabei.

@Olli: Was meinst Du warum wir immer Mittwochs fahren  
@Friedhelm: Schön das bei der Erdkunde nicht mehr passiert ist.

@Juppi(Oliver natürlich: Die Runde die sich so spontan zusammen gefunden hat fand ich auch Super. Wert zur Wiederholung!

@All: Wünsche allen die am Woende in einem BP sind, schönes Wetter und viel Spaß. Werde meinen Nichtfahrfrust mit vieeeel Alkohol ertränken 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## oliver13007 (7. September 2012)

@ canyonbiker: ich heiße oliver


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. September 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> @ canyonbiker: ich heiße oliver


 
Wurde erfolgreich im Text geändert 
Das beste Bike hat ja wohl dein Sohn! Total genial
Hast du das selber gemacht?


----------



## oliver13007 (7. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wurde erfolgreich im Text geändert
> Das beste Bike hat ja wohl dein Sohn! Total genial
> Hast du das selber gemacht?



Nein...das ist die KID Serie von Cube... Kid 160 Team heißt das Bike 
und wiegt fast so viel mie mein "Großes" 10kg... mein AMS 12,7kg


----------



## Kizou (7. September 2012)

Klugscheissmodus ein : Ein kleiner Tipp....du kannst bei den kiddiebikes effektiv Gewicht sparen, wenn du andere Reifen montierst ( Thema rotierende Masse ), die Seriendinger sind immer bleischwer. Ich hab bei meinen so fast 1 kg eingespart.
( klugscheissmodus aus )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (7. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Klugscheissmodus ein : Ein kleiner Tipp....du kannst bei den kiddiebikes effektiv Gewicht sparen, wenn du andere Reifen montierst ( Thema rotierende Masse ), die Seriendinger sind immer bleischwer. Ich hab bei meinen so fast 1 kg eingespart.
> ( klugscheissmodus aus )



Danke für den Tip


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. September 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wusste doch das einer es zur Sprache bringt. Ja, grosse Fresse führt zu Erdkunde aber ausser einer leichten Prellung ist nix passiert.
> Planung für Samstag sieht wie folgt aus:
> Jean einladen um 7.30, 7.45 Carsten und danach Michael am PP SH. Auto ist also voll.
> ...



Hallo,

bin Samstag am PP SH um 07:55 Mez.
Falls noch jemand mit möchte, melden!


----------



## Forstking (7. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin Samstag am PP SH um 07:55 Mez.
> Falls noch jemand mit möchte, melden!



Fahrt ihr Samstag zu den Filthys?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. September 2012)

Forstking schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr Samstag zu den Filthys?



Würde gerne mit! Muss aber leider Bier trinken und durch Straelen marschieren


----------



## Olli.P. (7. September 2012)

Die Kollegen fahren Samstag nach Willingen, ich fahre Sonntag zu den Filthys...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598108


----------



## Kizou (7. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598108



Thanx für die Info!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598108


 
Puuh...nicht ohne das ganze. Der jenige spielt mit der Gesundheit der Biker


----------



## Olli.P. (9. September 2012)

So, bin los, bis gleich Peter.

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. September 2012)

Soderle  Fand es heute nen Supi Tag in den Filthys  Keine Toten keine Ausfälle am Bike und meine Airtime hat heut auch nen kleinen Schub bekommen  Und schön chillige Trails  Hat sich für meine Gusto voll gelohnt  
@ Olli ne Wiederholung immer wieder gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (9. September 2012)

Kann dem Peter nur zustimmen, war ein verdammt geiler Tag!
Und seine Sprungtechnik hat zwischen 10 und 16 Uhr um 90% vortschritte gemacht, respekt Peter!!
Können wir gerne wiederholen...

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. September 2012)

Moin Moin! So bei pinkbike sind wa drinne @Olli 










Geile Flugeinlage von dir Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (10. September 2012)

@Peter & Olli: Sehen richtig sauber aus die Sprünge. Olli wo war der große Sprung denn? Überlege schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Kizou (10. September 2012)

So, wie sieht's mit Donnerstag BP- Winterberg aus ?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (10. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> So, wie sieht's mit Donnerstag BP- Winterberg aus ?


 
Japp..hört sich gut an! Also dabei.


----------



## Kizou (10. September 2012)

Sauber.... und Olli?


----------



## Olli.P. (10. September 2012)

> Olli wo war der große Sprung denn? Überlege schon die ganze Zeit.


Ich glaube das war der "Boogie Trail" ziemlich mittig in den Filthys...

Ihr habts gut, mitten in der Woche in nen BP zu fahren, ich muss knechten.
Viel Spass und gutes Wetter euch...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (10. September 2012)

Olli/Jupp hatte doch auch Interesse bekundet, oder?


----------



## Gudyo (10. September 2012)

Tach zusammen,
schöne Bilder Pedro, schön das du weiter machst trotz Willingen. Wir hatten ein eher unspektakuläres WE in Willingen, wie ältere Leute halt so sind. Hab mir erlaubt mal ein Filmchen online zu stellen.
Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (10. September 2012)

was läuft Nächstes Wochenende? ich wollt wieder zu den filthy trails. jemand Lust mit zu kommen? einen Platz hab ich...


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. September 2012)

@ Friedhelm : Schönes Filmchen  Hab ja nich gesagt das trotz Willingen ich nich mehr mag  Aber so rein von den Trails her is in den Filthys mehr Auswahl und finde es dort ruhiger.   Aber wie man sieht hats der Olli richtig krachen lassen  Da werd ich wohl nich mehr dran kommen  Hab mit ihm fast alles da erkundet  und teilweise auch gefahren ...mehr oder minder


----------



## Kizou (10. September 2012)

Ob Willingen oder Winterberg ,.... In der Woche ist es auch dort so richtig ruhig.
Am WE ist es halt verdammt voll.


----------



## freakadelle88 (10. September 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> was läuft Nächstes Wochenende? ich wollt wieder zu den filthy trails. jemand Lust mit zu kommen? einen Platz hab ich...



Ich würde gerne mitkommen wenn der Platz noch frei ist. Leider hab ich mir in Willingen das Bein angeknackst und weiß noch nicht ob ich kann.
Hoffentlich wird mir das der Arzt morgen sagen 
Ich sag dann Morgen Bescheid.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (11. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> So, wie sieht's mit Donnerstag BP- Winterberg aus ?


 
Könnten wir noch auf Freitag wechseln? Habe leider einen anderen auch wichtigen Termin vergessen. Wenn nicht, muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. Kannst es Dir ja überlegen Andy.


----------



## Kizou (11. September 2012)

Freitag klappt leider gar nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (11. September 2012)

Welcher Tag is für de Filthys angedacht ??


----------



## Estoniaclan (11. September 2012)

da bin ich eigentlich nicht festgelegt. Wobei Sonntag das Wetter besser werden soll. 
Zudem wollt ich diesmal nicht so früh hin. Treffen 11 Uhr reicht vollkommen..


----------



## Olli.P. (11. September 2012)

> da bin ich eigentlich nicht festgelegt. Wobei Sonntag das Wetter besser werden soll.
> Zudem wollt ich diesmal nicht so früh hin. Treffen 11 Uhr reicht vollkommen..



Ich wäre dabei, kann aber erst ab ca. 11:30 Uhr plusminus 10 min.
Ich würde aber auch nachkommen, wenn ihr nicht schon um 14 Uhr abhauen wollt

MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (11. September 2012)

die halbe Stunde können wir auch warten.  ich wollt eigentlich dann eher bis min. 6 bleiben


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (11. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Freitag klappt leider gar nicht .


 
Es bleibt bei Donnerstag! Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Estoniaclan (11. September 2012)

also was ich bisher bzgl. Wetter in willingen gesehen hab war nicht so gut. 
kommt doch einfach am Sonntag mit zu den filthys


----------



## Kizou (11. September 2012)

Das Wetter in Willingen ist nicht ganz so wichtig,.... Wir fahren ja nach W'terberg

Im ernst, am Donnerstag soll es in W'berg schauern....no Risk no Fun


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. September 2012)




----------



## irace (12. September 2012)

In Suechteln haben sie wieder gebaut! 


Ausserdem will ich nicht immer alleine fahren und wollte im Zeitraum heute bis Freitag eine Tour starten. Will jemand mitkommen? Faend ich klasse!


----------



## oliver13007 (12. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Olli/Jupp hatte doch auch Interesse bekundet, oder?


Ja habe ich, aber leider lag ich von Sonntag bis Dienstag flach und bin  heute wieder den ersten Tag arbeiten, da kann ich leider nicht morgen schon wieder frei nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. September 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, aber leider lag ich von Sonntag bis Dienstag flach und bin  heute wieder den ersten Tag arbeiten, da kann ich leider nicht morgen schon wieder frei nehmen


 
Oh, das hört sich nicht gut an! 
Fahren wir trotzdem Andy? Muss nur noch meinen Sattel umbauen und los kann es gehen 
Und hier sollte das Wetter heute auch total schlecht werden und....es geht doch.....


----------



## Kizou (12. September 2012)

Also ich würde sagen, dass wir morgen starten.
Bei Wetter.com sieht es jetzt gar nicht sooo schlecht aus.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, dass wir morgen starten.
> Bei Wetter.com sieht es jetzt gar nicht sooo schlecht aus.


 

Bin ich auch für! Ruf dich nachher an, dann können wir alles genau besprechen.


----------



## Kizou (12. September 2012)

Ich denke, so gegen 7.45h bei mir. Dann können wir um 8 starten.


----------



## Forstking (12. September 2012)

hat zufällig jemand kommende woche lust & zeit nach saalbach oder todtnau zu fahren?


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, kann aber erst ab ca. 11:30 Uhr plusminus 10 min.
> Ich würde aber auch nachkommen, wenn ihr nicht schon um 14 Uhr abhauen wollt
> 
> MfG
> ...


@ Olli Park and Ride ausfahrt MG Nord?! Kannst ja dann deine Kiste in mein Wagen verfrachten  So gegen 11:30 plus Akademisches viertel?!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. September 2012)

Forstking schrieb:


> hat zufällig jemand kommende woche lust & zeit nach saalbach oder todtnau zu fahren?


 
Was gibt es denn dort feines? 
Ernsthaft da ich nicht weiss was dort abgeht.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich denke, so gegen 7.45h bei mir. Dann können wir um 8 starten.


 
Geht klar. Bis morgen.


----------



## Kizou (12. September 2012)

Allet klar !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (12. September 2012)

> Ausserdem will ich nicht immer alleine fahren und wollte im Zeitraum  heute bis Freitag eine Tour starten. Will jemand mitkommen? Faend ich  klasse!


Wo und wann wolltest du starten, evtl. fahre ich morgen nach Feierabend ne Runde, könnten dann gemeinsam fahren.

MfG

Olli


----------



## irace (12. September 2012)

Hab noch nichts geplant, alles ist offen. Gut waere nur relativ rRadnah, also Krefeld, Suechteln oder MG, wenn da was ist.


----------



## Mätz__ (12. September 2012)

irace schrieb:


> In Suechteln haben sie wieder gebaut!
> 
> 
> Ausserdem will ich nicht immer alleine fahren und wollte im Zeitraum heute bis Freitag eine Tour starten. Will jemand mitkommen? Faend ich klasse!



Appropro wieder gebaut... ich war Sonntag laufen und hab mich doch echt verlaufen... 

Vom Parkplatz oben an der Müllhalde los in den Wald zu der Kuhle mit den steilen Klippen hin.... kann es sein, dass da der Zaun oder so weg ist? Es war schon leicht am dämmern und ich war am träumen, jedenfalls bin ich nicht den Weg gelaufen, den wir ganz am Anfang bei der letzten Tour letzten MIttwoch gefahren sind, sondern vorher rein...

Da jedenfalls hat jemand, oder wohl ehr mehrer ein paar richtig geile Elemente gebaut mit Anlieger und nem ziemlich dicken Sprung, den ich wohl erst 5 mal Anfahren müsste und vorher gesehen haben, wie den einer springt, bevor ich den fahre.

Gute Arbeit auf jedenfall! Oder war das der Sprung von dem du mal gesprochen hast, JEAN?


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. September 2012)

hätte Evtl auch Lust mal wieder die Süchtelner Höhen unsicher zu machen, erst recht wenn ich von dem ganzen gebaue lese...


----------



## irace (12. September 2012)

Mätz schrieb:


> Da jedenfalls hat jemand, oder wohl ehr mehrer ein paar richtig geile Elemente gebaut mit Anlieger und nem ziemlich dicken Sprung, den ich wohl erst 5 mal Anfahren müsste und vorher gesehen haben, wie den einer springt, bevor ich den fahre.



Der Zaun und die Abbiegung kommen beide erst spaeter. Secret Spot gefunden, meinen Glueckwunsch. Das ist ganz ******** da, da kann man garnicht fahren! 

Ist aber wohl schon alt.
Nein, was sie gebaut haben sind ein paar kleine Huepfer. Und den Kicker bei der Wildwiese haben sie wohl zu zwei Spruengen gemacht. Schade eigentlich, ein Zusatz waer schoener gewesen, da kann man noch etwas machen. Die Umbauten sieht man alle im Video, wenn man die alten Strecken kennt. *hust*


----------



## Olli.P. (13. September 2012)

Wenn das wetter mitspielt,bin ich um 17 uhr Pp SH..

MfG
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irace (13. September 2012)

Was für ne Tour wird es dann? Ich wäre jedenfalls auch da.

Wetter soll auch gut aussehen, wenn man der Vorhersage trauen kann.


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. September 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ Olli Park and Ride ausfahrt MG Nord?! Kannst ja dann deine Kiste in mein Wagen verfrachten  So gegen 11:30 plus Akademisches viertel?!



Was hältste von der Idee für Sonntag  [email protected]

@Olli und Irace viel spaß, würde gern mitspielen, aber hab leider um den dreh nen termin


----------



## Forstking (13. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn dort feines?
> Ernsthaft da ich nicht weiss was dort abgeht.



jeweils nen großen bikepark...

http://www.bikepark-todtnau.de/
http://www.bike-circus.at/


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. September 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Was hältste von der Idee für Sonntag  [email protected]
> 
> 
> Wäre für mich eventuell noch Platz?
> ...


----------



## Olli.P. (13. September 2012)

> Was für ne Tour wird es dann? Ich wäre jedenfalls auch da.


Ich weiss nicht, können uns ja dort im Wald austoben, kannst mir ja den "secret spot" zeigen
Ich werde um ca. 16:15 in Grefrath losfahren, bin dann rechtzeitig da...

@Bikefun:  muss mal schaun wie es Sonntag läuft, habe vorher noch nen Termin, melde mich aber noch

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. September 2012)

Ab nächster woche bin ich auch wieder dabei.....ihr könnt euch ja schon mal vorbereiten.


----------



## irace (13. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, können uns ja dort im Wald austoben, kannst mir ja den "secret spot" zeigen



So "secret" ist er nicht, ich hab blos bisher noch nie jemanden dort getroffen/reinfahren sehen und ihn selber erst vor einer Woche gezeigt bekommen.


Kommst du mit Hardtail oder mit Sofa?


----------



## Olli.P. (13. September 2012)

> Ab nächster woche bin ich auch wieder dabei.....ihr könnt euch ja schon mal vorbereiten.


Och nöööö....war so schön ruhig
Spass, freut mich das du wieder dabei bist,Sonntag Filthys?



> Kommst du mit Hartdail oder mit Sofa?


Heute ist mir nach Sofa...


MfG

Olli


----------



## irace (13. September 2012)

In Suechteln mit dem Sofa? Das ist doch langweilig. 

Achja.. irgendwie mach ich immer Termine mit Leuten aus, die mich in einen Bikepark mitnehmen wollen und nie klappt es, also wenn jemand in einen faehrt der eine rollbare Freeridestrecke hat (weil ich ein Angsthase bin): nehmt mich mit!


----------



## ultraenz (13. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wäre für mich eventuell noch Platz?
> Überlege auch mitzufahren!!!! Wenn nicht kein Thema.



Ich könnte dich mitnehmen, falls du bis Kaldenkirchen kommst oder wir uns iwo aufm Weg treffen.

Falls noch jemand mit will, wenn wir ein bisschen probieren sollten bei mir auch drei Räder mit Fahrern reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (13. September 2012)

Was steht denn diese Woche Sonntag an?? Fithys?
Sonntag soll das Wetter ja wieder schön werden...Sonne mit bis zu 20°C


----------



## ultraenz (13. September 2012)

Sonntag Filthys, genau.


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. September 2012)

Also platz hab ich effektiv nur noch für ein Bike und Fahrer  Und der Beifahrer sollte netter weise den Weg  nach Belgien kennen   Letzens hatten die Pommes köppe  Futterfest in dem  Kaff  vor den Filthys


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. September 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich könnte dich mitnehmen, falls du bis Kaldenkirchen kommst oder wir uns iwo aufm Weg treffen.
> 
> Falls noch jemand mit will, wenn wir ein bisschen probieren sollten bei mir auch drei Räder mit Fahrern reinpassen.


 
Danke, das wäre sehr nett. Muss nur schauen das es klappt und das bis dahin meine Zerrung in der rechten Leistengegend besser ist.
Die habe ich mir heute in Winterberg beim herunterrutschen der schwierigsten Strecke zugezogen. Wollte um eine Kurve fahren/rutschen und habe dabei doch glatt angefangen für Erdkunde zu üben. Aber...aber sonst war es sowas von GEIL. Jede....wirklich jede Piste wurde probiert zu fahren. Zwar musste ich auch mal abgesteigen und mein Rad über das Hindernis tragen. Aber egal! War ein schöner(fast ganz sonniger Tag) mit Andy & Vera.

@Irace & Olli: Wie war es denn bei euch? 

Good night at all


----------



## ultraenz (13. September 2012)

Zerrung ist egal, ich muss auch langsam machen. Also kommt ruhig mal alle mit!


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. September 2012)

so wir sollten dann mal planen, wie wir das am besten machen um so effizient wie möglich das Ziel zu erreichen. 

Ich denke wenn Peter den Jean aus Viersen mit nehmen könnte wäre das optimal, weil es für ihn auf dem weg liegt. Kommt noch jemand aus der Richtung? Falls ja, könnte derjenige mich noch mit nehmen. Wenn nicht, könnten wir Tetris im Auto von Christopher spielen. 
Er meinte er könnte 3 Leute und 3 Fahrräder mit nehmen. Meinetwegen zerleg ich mein Rad auch...

also weitere Vorschläge! Wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit?

bikefun2009
freakadelle88
estoniaclan
ultraenz
Canyonbiker (unter Vorbehalt) 

juppi13007 ???
irace ??? 

An alle anderen: Überlegt es euch  kann sein, dass das der letzte schön Tag in diesem Jahr ist.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. September 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> so wir sollten dann mal planen, wie wir das am besten machen um so effizient wie möglich das Ziel zu erreichen.
> 
> Ich denke wenn Peter den Jean aus Viersen mit nehmen könnte wäre das optimal, weil es für ihn auf dem weg liegt. Kommt noch jemand aus der Richtung? Falls ja, könnte derjenige mich noch mit nehmen. Wenn nicht, könnten wir Tetris im Auto von Christopher spielen.
> Er meinte er könnte 3 Leute und 3 Fahrräder mit nehmen. Meinetwegen zerleg ich mein Rad auch...
> ...


Ich Überlege noch...


----------



## irace (13. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> @Irace & Olli: Wie war es denn bei euch?



Ich fand's gut! 

Was? Wie? Wo? Ich bin bei Bikeparkplaenen mit drin einspannbar? Wann?


----------



## ultraenz (13. September 2012)

Wann wollen wir den los und wo treffen wir uns? 
Ich bin fuer Kaldenkirchen und zwischen 10 und 11, aber eigentlich ists mir ziemlich egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (13. September 2012)

Treffpunkt würde ich OBI parkplatz vorschlagen.  Mir ist Uhrzeit eigentlich egal.... aber 10 Uhr hört sich schon gut an.. Olli kann glaub aber erst später so wie ich das mit bekommen hab..


----------



## Olli.P. (14. September 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Treffpunkt würde ich OBI parkplatz vorschlagen.  Mir ist Uhrzeit eigentlich egal.... aber 10 Uhr hört sich schon gut an.. Olli kann glaub aber erst später so wie ich das mit bek
> ommen hab..



 Ich komme so gegen 11 uhr 30  aus Grefrath weg
wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr  früher fahren nehmt auf mich keine Rücksicht ,evtl. komme ich mit meinem Bobbycar hinterher.

MfG

Olli


----------



## irace (14. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> evtl. Komme ich mit meinem bobbycar hinterher.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KowZO4QSkU0#t=53s- aber wie transportierst du das Rad?


----------



## oliver13007 (14. September 2012)

also ich bin dabei...warte nur noch auf das ja oder nein von einem kumpel...der wollte mit


----------



## Kizou (14. September 2012)

Bikepark Winterberg gestern "Wetterbeweisfoto"


----------



## Gudyo (14. September 2012)

Sonntag Filtys werd ich auch hinkommen meine matschmarie und die Bremsen einfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (14. September 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sonntag Filtys werd ich auch hinkommen meine matschmarie und die Bremsen einfahren.


Immer diese Materalschlacht...ggg
Werde auch mitfahren. Habe noch Platz für ein BIKE NEBST Fahrer.


----------



## Olli.P. (14. September 2012)

> Immer diese Materalschlacht...ggg
> Werde auch mitfahren. Habe noch Platz für ein BIKE NEBST Fahrer.


Wann wollst denn los Michael?

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. September 2012)

Sollte bis Sonntag wohl auch wieder fit sein und bei der Teilnahme
Auch vom Wetter her kann es bald vorbei sein. Das habe ich gestern schon in Winterberg gemerkt was ein wenig Regen so ausmacht!


----------



## oliver13007 (14. September 2012)

So...ich komme dann auch mit einem Kumpel von mir...Auto ist leider voll, Bikes müssen in den Kofferraum
OBI Kaldenkirchen ist Treffpunkt am Sonntag?? 10 Uhr...also 10:30 Uhr würde ich schaffen, sonst fahren wir durch und treffen uns vor Ort...
Hat jemand Handy mit, dann verabreden wir uns per SMS vor Ort.


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. September 2012)

Also wenn Jean und Friedhelm sich dazu durchringen könnten, am P u R  Parkplatz  zur A52 Kaldenkirchnerstr sich einzufinden, wäre das für uns 3 die effektivste Lösung . 

@ irace wenn du magst kannst du dich da auch einfinden 

Weil Obi Parkplatz is nämlich nen 60km Umweg   

10:30 oder 11:00 Uhr dann am Parkplatz ?? Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## oliver13007 (14. September 2012)

Kaldenkirchen ist für mich auch Umweg...
Ich starte in Süchteln und sammle in Dülken den Kumpel ein und dann würde ich auf die A52 fahren


----------



## Estoniaclan (14. September 2012)

Alles klar. Dann würde ich vorschlagen wir treffen uns alle man bei den Filthy Trails. 

So wie ich das sehe, tun sich zusammen:

Viersen/Mönchengladbach:

freakadelle88
bikefun2009
gudyo
evtl irace

Süchteln:

juppi13007 mit Kumpel 

Grefrath/Wachtendonk:

Wachtendonker
Olli.P.

Nettetal:

Ultraenz
Canyonbiker
Estoniaclan (wenn passt) 


Also sollten wir bei Christopher 3 Räder und 3 Mann rein bekommen wäre das Gut, Ansonsten hätte ich noch einen Platz Frei, weil ich dann mit eigenem Auto fahren würde. 

Hoffe ich hab keinen Vergessen.


----------



## irace (15. September 2012)

Danke, danke fuer das Angebot. Ich bin auf den Lenker gefallen und kann nicht gehen, ich bin raus.


----------



## ultraenz (15. September 2012)

Wollen wir gegen 11 Treffen in Belgien ausmachen?

Clemens was ist mit dir? Kommste mit?
Falls ja, sei mal so gegen 10 Uhr bei mir, Adresse gebe ich dir.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. September 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wollen wir gegen 11 Treffen in Belgien ausmachen?
> 
> Clemens was ist mit dir? Kommste mit?
> Falls ja, sei mal so gegen 10 Uhr bei mir, Adresse gebe ich dir.


Hallo,

 Clemens und ich fahren gegen 10:00 UHR in Wachtendonk los. Denke das wir gegen 11Uhr in Belgien sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (15. September 2012)

Dann viel spass euch, ich werde wohl nicht kommen.
Bis ich da bin seit ihr schon alle fertig, und allein zu fahren fehlt mir die Motivation.

Olli


----------



## oliver13007 (15. September 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wollen wir gegen 11 Treffen in Belgien ausmachen?.


klar können wir machen...finde ich gut    11uhr


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Dann viel spass euch, ich werde wohl nicht kommen.
> Bis ich da bin seit ihr schon alle fertig, und allein zu fahren fehlt mir die Motivation.
> 
> Olli



Sei kein Frosch und komm mit  Den Spaß willst de dir doch net entgehen lassen 

 @Friedhelm sach ma ne Zeit an wann treffen am Parkplatz is?!


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. September 2012)

hej olli, mach dir mal keine sorgen. ich bleib auch gerne länger.wirst schon nicht alleine fahren müssen.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (15. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Dann viel spass euch, ich werde wohl nicht kommen.
> Bis ich da bin seit ihr schon alle fertig, und allein zu fahren fehlt mir die Motivation.
> 
> Olli


 
Nix da Olli! Ich komme doch extra wegen Dir mit. Also gib Kette 
Ausserdem musst du mir den Sprung von letztens zeigen. Den wollte ich (vielleicht) auch machen


----------



## Olli.P. (15. September 2012)

OK,ich komm dann nach.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Forstking (15. September 2012)

Werde morgen auch gegen 11Uhr mit nem Kumpel zu den filthys kommen.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. September 2012)

Hammer Geil! Das wird ja morgen richtig voll


----------



## Gudyo (16. September 2012)

Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit, ich bin leider raus. Pedro, schließ dich doch bitte mit Jean kurz, den wollte ich mitnehmen. Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (16. September 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit, ich bin leider raus. Pedro, schließ dich doch bitte mit Jean kurz, den wollte ich mitnehmen. Viel Spaß



Schade, na dann wünsch ich dir Gute Besserung.

Falls noch jemand kurzfristig einen Platz im Auto frei hat...meldet euch
Hier mal meine Handynummer 015233764085

Gruß
Jean


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. September 2012)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Schade, na dann wünsch ich dir Gute Besserung.
> 
> Falls noch jemand kurzfristig einen Platz im Auto frei hat...meldet euch
> Hier mal meine Handynummer 015233764085
> ...


Ich hab noch einen frei wie gesagt kannst dich ja dann gemütlich am P & R einfinden an der Kaldenkirchnerstr. Is gegenüber von der Auffahrt zur A 52
 @_Olli_ wann wollste den losfahren ??

Aso Uhrzeit noch 10:45 am Treffpunkt @ Jean und Olli ??


----------



## freakadelle88 (16. September 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen frei wie gesagt kannst dich ja dann gemütlich am P & R einfinden an der Kaldenkirchnerstr. Is gegenüber von der Auffahrt zur A 52
> @_Olli_ wann wollste den losfahren ??
> 
> Aso Uhrzeit noch 10:45 am Treffpunkt @ Jean und Olli ??



Klasse, bin dann um 10:45 am P+R


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. September 2012)

Jut bis dann nachher


----------



## Olli.P. (16. September 2012)

Ich starte von Grefrath aus, weiss nicht genau wann, evtl. schaffe ich 11 Uhr an den Filthys...

Starte ca.9:45 von Grefrath bin 11:00 in Belgien
MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (16. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> OK,ich komm dann nach.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Fänden wir alle Supi Olli 
Oh na dann bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (16. September 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

Ich kann nur sagen, das die heutige Tour zu den Filthys einfach nur GEIL war. Nach einem kleinem down meinerseits, dachte ich schon was für ein sch... (nicht so schöner) Tag. Andere übersprangen alles nach Herzenslaune und bei mir flupt et net....man man. Aber nachdem bei mir der Knoten geplatzt war (Ich weise auf den Aufschrei von mir hin ;-) lief es auch bei mir und es wurde richtig geil
Am besten fand ich die Formationsflüge von uns. Die waren echt der Burner und ein würdigen Abschluss eines schönen Tages

Thanks at all for this nice day from Clemens

@all: Morgen möchte ich viele Fotos und Videos sehen


----------



## Kizou (16. September 2012)

Ich wollte nächsten Samstag zum http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/ fahren.
Morgens hin und abends zurück.
Hätte Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. September 2012)

Nabend,

cooler Tag. Hier mal ein  Video


----------



## oliver13007 (16. September 2012)

Hier auch schon mal eine kleiner Clip im Formationsflug

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23754


----------



## Estoniaclan (16. September 2012)

Hab mal ne Gruppe angelegt wo ich alle Bilder rein gepackt hab die mit meiner Kamera gemacht wurden. Sind leider teilweise etwas verschwommen. Videos lade ich auch gleich Hoch. Hier der Link zu der Gruppe. Ihr eure Bilder da auch Hochladen, dann haben wir alles schön gebündelt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/g/219

Von mir auch besten Dank für diesen geilen Tag! Besser hätte es nicht laufen können.


----------



## Olli.P. (16. September 2012)

Super Tag!

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. September 2012)

@ Friedhelm Jute Besserung ! Hast  gefehlt ,war nen super Tag heut


----------



## ultraenz (16. September 2012)

War richtig richtig gut heut, danke an alle!


----------



## freakadelle88 (16. September 2012)

Ihr wart aber schon fleißig. Ich hab gerade mal mein Rad und mich sauber gemacht und ihr stellt hier schon komplett geschnittene Videos rein 
Aber um meine Vorredner zu bestätigen: 
Es war ein Geiler Tag


----------



## oliver13007 (16. September 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> War richtig richtig gut heut, danke an alle!


da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (16. September 2012)

So hier mal die 3 Videos die ich gemacht hab. Quali ist aber nicht so toll..


----------



## Olli.P. (16. September 2012)

Auf Pinkbike gibts Fotos...viel spass beim suchen

MfG

Olli


----------



## oliver13007 (16. September 2012)

So mal eine geschnittenes Video vom ganzen Tag...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exQ2Cw0KTbI&feature=youtu.behttp://


----------



## irace (17. September 2012)

Die ganzen Videos und so machen mich ja richtig neidisch. Ich waer gerne dabei gewesen.

Es freut mich jedoch, dass ihr viel Spass hattet.


----------



## Lübke27 (17. September 2012)

Ihr geht ja gut ab, Respekt. 

Bei mir beschränkt sich das Biken momentan auf Bilder gucken.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (17. September 2012)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ihr geht ja gut ab, Respekt.
> 
> Bei mir beschränkt sich das Biken momentan auf Bilder gucken.


 
Schade! Bis jetzt sind wir nur einmal zusammen gefahren.
Aber vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr nochmal mit allen


----------



## Kizou (17. September 2012)

.....sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus....

das nächste Mal bin ich dabei !!!!


p.S.:  Schöne Videos !!!


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. September 2012)




----------



## bikefun2009 (17. September 2012)

Damit die Jungs ordentlich fahren konnten hab ich ma den Zaun zurecht gerückt ,dann klappt dat auch mitn Wallride besser 






Und  da der erste versuch vom zaun zurechtrücken fehlschlug ,is daraus ne  vorzügliche  Rampe raus geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (17. September 2012)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit Radfahren aus? Morgen/Donnerstag?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (18. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Radfahren aus? Morgen/Donnerstag?


 
Donnerstag hört sich gut an.  @Olli: Jetzt gibt es keine Ausflüchte


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (18. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


>


 


Supi!


----------



## Kizou (18. September 2012)

heute wäre gut


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. September 2012)

Heute hat jemand meine Zeit anderweitig verplant


----------



## Kizou (18. September 2012)

Wie sieht`s am Samstag mit http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/ aus ?


....Jemand Interesse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (18. September 2012)

Bin leider Samstag um 16:00 Uhr zum Grillen verabredet...

Habe mal das Video von Kosta eingefügt .


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. September 2012)

Hier mal die ersten Fotos von meinen Flugkünsten!


----------



## oliver13007 (19. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Hier mal die ersten Fotos von meinen Flugkünsten!



Sieht doch sehr gut aus


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. September 2012)

Was ist mit Morgen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. September 2012)

Ich fahre um 18:00 Uhr mit Olli K in WD los.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 18:00 Uhr mit Olli K in WD los.


 
Von Dir aus direkt mit Bike und Lampe?


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. September 2012)

Ich sage mal ja...


----------



## oliver13007 (19. September 2012)

Heute in den Süchtelner Hills


----------



## Kizou (21. September 2012)

wie geil ....


http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23858


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (21. September 2012)

Was liegt an am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (22. September 2012)

> Was liegt an am Wochenende?


Morgen hätte ich Zeit und Lust....

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. September 2012)

Morgen Schluchtfahrt ?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (22. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen Schluchtfahrt ?



Ab WS oder Mühle?


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. September 2012)

Schlucht=WS....


----------



## Estoniaclan (23. September 2012)

Uhrzeit? Evtl komme ich auch..


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (23. September 2012)

Was jetzt? Scheint keiner sich so richtig durchringen zu können


----------



## Estoniaclan (23. September 2012)

jetzt ists auch schon wieder zu spät. bin gleich dirten...


----------



## Olli.P. (23. September 2012)

Da keiner ne zeit angegeben hatte, und ich um ca 14 Uhr weg muss war ich allein ne Runde SH-HH, bin gerade wieder Zuhause.

MfG

Olli


----------



## ultraenz (24. September 2012)

Samstag oder Sonntag nach Belgien?
Ich hätte  Lust und könnte bis zu zwei Leute mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (24. September 2012)

ich bin dabei. Sonntag soll wetter besser sein..


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (24. September 2012)

Nochmal Formationsflug mit ganz vielen?


----------



## freakadelle88 (25. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Nochmal Formationsflug mit ganz vielen?



Ja, bin dabei wenn mich jemand mitnimmt


----------



## Gudyo (25. September 2012)

@Carsten: Bin raus für heute, hab dicke Augen und zue Nüstern.


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. September 2012)

Tja dann dürft ihr es We ohne mich fliegen


----------



## ultraenz (25. September 2012)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Ja, bin dabei wenn mich jemand mitnimmt



Wenn du bis Breyell kommen koenntest klappt das.
Gegen 11 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (25. September 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wenn du bis Breyell kommen koenntest klappt das.
> Gegen 11 Uhr?



Klasse, 10:45 komm ich mit dem Zug in Breyell an. Fahren wir am Samstag oder Sonntag?

Gruß
Jean


----------



## ultraenz (25. September 2012)

Sonntag 10.30 bei Kosta, 10.45 Breyell Bahnhof, 12 Uhr Belgien.
Klingt gut!


----------



## Olli.P. (25. September 2012)

Viel Spass euch und gesund wiederkommen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (25. September 2012)

Ej. Das wird wieder fein


----------



## Dutchmanny (26. September 2012)

Ich möchte Sonntag eine kleine runde WS fahren...einer interesse?


----------



## Estoniaclan (26. September 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich möchte Sonntag eine kleine runde WS fahren...einer interesse?



Komm lieber mit nach Belgien


----------



## Olli.P. (26. September 2012)

Evtl. komme ich auch zu den Filthys, entscheidet sich am Samstag Vormittag.
Ansonsten bin ich beim WS dabei Manny.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (27. September 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> Komm lieber mit nach Belgien


 Nee, besser nicht........bin noch nicht fit genug zum schieben.


----------



## ultraenz (27. September 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Nee, besser nicht........bin noch nicht fit genug zum schieben.



Kannst ja auch hochfahren...


----------



## westernhagen (28. September 2012)

Hallo,
fährt event. jemand am Sonntag in der Schlucht? Komme aus Nettetal 
( Kaldenkirchen ) und bin dort öffter unterwegs, doch immer alleine fahren ist auch nicht so toll.
Bin ein "ater Sack" und kein Downhillheizer - fahre aber gerne die schönen Trails in der Schlucht und im Depot. 
Würde mich über ein paar Reaktionen sehr freuen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (28. September 2012)

> Nee, besser nicht........bin noch nicht fit genug zum schieben.


Der PukybikerCA...ähhh der CanyonbikerCA schiebt dein Rad bestimmt gerne mit für dich nach oben...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (28. September 2012)

Evtl. würde ich am Sonntag auch zu den Filthies kommen.
Da ich aber n8-Dienst habe wäre ich frühestens gegen 13 h dort.
Ist dann noch Jemand da?


----------



## ultraenz (28. September 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Evtl. würde ich am Sonntag auch zu den Filthies kommen.
> Da ich aber n8-Dienst habe wäre ich frühestens gegen 13 h dort.
> Ist dann noch Jemand da?



Wir sind auf jeden Fall noch da.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. September 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Der PukybikerCA...ähhh der CanyonbikerCA schiebt dein Rad bestimmt gerne mit für dich nach oben...
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 

Jetzt werd mal nicht frech hier ;-) 
Der Manni(y) kann schon gut selber sein Bike hochschieben oder hochfahren....
Bin mir auch noch nicht schlüssig ob ich Filthys oder hier fahren soll!
Morgen sind Brings in Straelen und da weiß ich nicht wie ich mich Sonntag fühle


----------



## Olli.P. (28. September 2012)

> Morgen sind Brings in Straelen und da weiß ich nicht wie ich mich Sonntag fühle


Egal, komm zu den Filthys und bring Manny mit, ich komme auch...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. September 2012)

westernhagen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fährt event. jemand am Sonntag in der Schlucht? Komme aus Nettetal
> ( Kaldenkirchen ) und bin dort öffter unterwegs, doch immer alleine fahren ist auch nicht so toll.
> Bin ein "ater Sack" und kein Downhillheizer - fahre aber gerne die schönen Trails in der Schlucht und im Depot.
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

Falls ich Sonntag am WS fahre, schreibe ich das. Du kannst gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. September 2012)

westernhagen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fährt event. jemand am Sonntag in der Schlucht? Komme aus Nettetal
> ( Kaldenkirchen ) und bin dort öffter unterwegs, doch immer alleine fahren ist auch nicht so toll.
> Bin ein "ater Sack" und kein Downhillheizer - fahre aber gerne die schönen Trails in der Schlucht und im Depot.
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus 
Ich bin auf jeden fall am Sonntag am WS , weiss nur noch nicht wie spät!
Nach Belgien kan ich sowieso nicht, der Clemens hat noch meinen Helm!


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Jetzt werd mal nicht frech hier ;-)
> Der Manni(y) kann schon gut selber sein Bike hochschieben oder hochfahren....
> Bin mir auch noch nicht schlüssig ob ich Filthys oder hier fahren soll!
> Morgen sind Brings in Straelen und da weiß ich nicht wie ich mich Sonntag fühle



Sind Brings so schlecht??


----------



## westernhagen (29. September 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus
> Ich bin auf jeden fall am Sonntag am WS , weiss nur noch nicht wie spät!
> Nach Belgien kan ich sowieso nicht, der Clemens hat noch meinen Helm!




Hi,
ich werde heute nachmittag mal eine Runde drehen, und Morgen wohl auch erst gegen Mittag. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (29. September 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sind Brings so schlecht??



Nein sind Sie nicht! Aber vom Alkohol könnte mir schlecht sein. 
Den brauche ich damit ich besser auf die Musik eingehen kann


----------



## ultraenz (29. September 2012)

So, Jean ist leider krank und kommt nicht mit, somit ist wieder ein Platz im Auto frei.
Olli, Interesse?
Abfahrt ist gegen 10.30 in Breyell geplant, das lässt sich aber auch verschieben...


----------



## Olli.P. (29. September 2012)

Ich bin leider auch raus.
Liege flach mit Grippe.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. September 2012)

14:30uhr WS jemand Lust bei dem tollen Wetter?


----------



## Kizou (30. September 2012)

Aufm wehg zu den Filthies


----------



## westernhagen (30. September 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> 14:30uhr WS jemand Lust bei dem tollen Wetter?



Sorry bin gerade zurück 
Bin gegen 12 Uhr losgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. September 2012)

westernhagen schrieb:


> Sorry bin gerade zurück
> Bin gegen 12 Uhr losgefahren



Kein Thema.
War bei mir in Straelen und in Holland unterwegs.


----------



## Kizou (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von gestern ( leider nur aus einem Video heraus ).

Costa :


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche für hinten und Manny für vorne & hinten neue Reifen(26x2,35) Hat jemand nen Tipp für uns? @Olli: du hast mir was von Maxxis erzählt. Welcher Type war das nochmal?

Gruß von Mir und Manny.


----------



## oliver13007 (2. Oktober 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche für hinten und Manny für vorne & hinten neue Reifen(26x2,35) Hat jemand nen Tipp für uns? @_Olli_: du hast mir was von Maxxis erzählt. Welcher Type war das nochmal?
> 
> Gruß von Mir und Manny.



Ich kann euch anbieten den Hans Dampf in 26x2,35 mal bei mir auf dem Cube Probe zu fahren


----------



## Kizou (2. Oktober 2012)

So, mein 1. Video.......nichts Wildes, einfach nur Biken !


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24046


----------



## Olli.P. (2. Oktober 2012)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche für hinten und Manny für vorne & hinten neue Reifen(26x2,35) Hat jemand nen Tipp für uns? @_Olli_: du hast mir was von Maxxis erzählt. Welcher Type war das nochmal?
> 
> Gruß von Mir und Manny.



Highroller

MfG

Olli


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. Oktober 2012)

der ultraenz im Höhenrausch


----------



## ultraenz (2. Oktober 2012)

Guter Tag!


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. Oktober 2012)

Nur verrückte hier.............


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. Oktober 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> der ultraenz im Höhenrausch


 

Sieht echt stark aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ultraenz UIUIUUUIUUUI


----------



## Kizou (4. Oktober 2012)

....so, nun der Final-cut !

ca. 6 min. kürzer.

Die Locations müssten Einigen bekannt vorkommen .


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24086


----------



## ultraenz (4. Oktober 2012)

Jemand Lust auf Schlammschlacht am Samstag?
Würde gerne mal das Ahrtal kennenlernen, oder irgendwas anderes?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Samstag ist schlecht, wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? Kleine Runde am WS?


----------



## ultraenz (5. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Oktober 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Samstag ist schlecht, wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? Kleine Runde am WS?


 
Japp...wenn Wetter gut ist, wäre ich dabei.
Um die 12/13Uhr wären gut.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Oktober 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Japp...wenn Wetter gut ist, wäre ich dabei.
> Um die 12/13Uhr wären gut.



Cool. Wird aber eine gemütliche Runde, gehe heute noch zum EH Training.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Oktober 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Cool. Wird aber eine gemütliche Runde, gehe heute noch zum EH Training.



Was ist EH-Training Michael? 
Nix da...voll Dampf voraus


----------



## Olli.P. (6. Oktober 2012)

> Um die 12/13Uhr wären gut.


Habt ihr ne genaue Zeit,ich würde auch kommen wollen......

Gemütlich wäre jut...bin noch angeschlagen...


Mfg

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Oktober 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne genaue Zeit,ich würde auch kommen wollen......
> 
> Gemütlich wäre jut...bin noch angeschlagen...
> 
> ...


 
Wie wären 13:30Uhr WS? Sonst schlagt was vor!
Bin gleich bei Manny und frage ob er vielleicht auch Lust hat.

Ik freu mir


----------



## Olli.P. (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss doch leider wieder passen, meine Bandscheibe will noch nicht so wie sie eigentlich sollte.Werde wohl noch 2-3 Wochen pausieren müssen.
Viel Spass euch.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. Oktober 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich muss doch leider wieder passen, meine Bandscheibe will noch nicht so wie sie eigentlich sollte.Werde wohl noch 2-3 Wochen pausieren müssen.
> Viel Spass euch.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Das ist schade! Wünsche Dir gute Besserung Olli. 
Was ist mit dir Michael?


----------



## irace (7. Oktober 2012)

Was geht denn in 2 Wochen? Bis dahin kann ich, wenn ich mich nicht bei der Erstausfahrt in Berlin nach einem Monat Pause hinlege, wieder ordentlich Gas geben.
Ich finde da waere Gruppenfahren mal angesagt. Gerne etwas ruppiger, aber im Grunde ist mir schnurz wie und wo gefahren wird.


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Dienstag oder Donnerstag Feierabendrunde mit Beleuchtung?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (11. Oktober 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dienstag oder Donnerstag Feierabendrunde mit Beleuchtung?



Ich bin für heute raus Michael. Nachbarschaftsdienste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Oktober 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Ich bin für heute raus Michael. Nachbarschaftsdienste



Viel Spaß......


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. Oktober 2012)

So freunde der Volksmusik! 
Diese Wochenende will uns das Wetter noch einmal die Chance geben, es in irgendeinem Bikepark krachen zu lassen. 

Meinetwegen fahren wir auch zu zweit. Ich hab jeden Falls einen platz im Auto frei. 

Also was meint ihr. Filthy Trails, Winterberg, Willingen, Stromberg, Malmedy oder etwas wovon ich noch nichts weiß.


----------



## Forstking (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr denke ich sonntag mit noch 2 anderen nach winterberg... könnte man mit mehreren starten


Estoniaclan schrieb:


> So freunde der Volksmusik!
> Diese Wochenende will uns das Wetter noch einmal die Chance geben, es in irgendeinem Bikepark krachen zu lassen.
> 
> Meinetwegen fahren wir auch zu zweit. Ich hab jeden Falls einen platz im Auto frei.
> ...


----------



## Olli.P. (18. Oktober 2012)

Für mich ist dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich gelaufen. 
Doppelter Bandscheibenvorfall.

MfG

Olli


----------



## timebreaker (18. Oktober 2012)

Gute und schnelle Besserung, Olli!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (18. Oktober 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich gelaufen.
> Doppelter Bandscheibenvorfall.
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Das hört sich nicht gut an Olli. Wünsche dir auch gute & schnelle Besserung


----------



## westernhagen (18. Oktober 2012)

von mir unbekanterweise auch gute Besserung!
Hab gerade ne schöne Runde Weißer Stein - Malbek gedreht - war ja super von Wetter - nur leider noch sehr matschig, aber es gibt ja Wasser 
Wo sind eigentlich diese  Filthy Trails von dem hier immer gesprochen wird?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Forstking (18. Oktober 2012)

http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php
ist ein kleiner bikepark ohne Lift in belgien (ca. 75km von Nettetal)


westernhagen schrieb:


> von mir unbekanterweise auch gute Besserung!
> Hab gerade ne schöne Runde Weißer Stein - Malbek gedreht - war ja super von Wetter - nur leider noch sehr matschig, aber es gibt ja Wasser
> Wo sind eigentlich diese  Filthy Trails von dem hier immer gesprochen wird?
> 
> Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mätz__ (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja Kosta, wie schon gesagt, Sonntag Belgien wäre ich dabei!
Winterberg ist natürlich dann schon wieder ziemlich viel Fahrerei.... aber bock hätte ich natürlich ohne Ende... das ist ja schon immer ne geile Sache da in Winterberg.
Falls Winterberg, sollten wir aber reichlich zeitig starten..... ausserdem würde ich nach Winterberg ungern selber fahren. Das letzte mal bei mir war wirklich sehr grenzwertig mit der Verkehrssicherheit. Ich beteilige mich aber natürlich an allen Kosten...

DABEI!

zu Winterberg:
Ein Teil der schönen Strecken ist übrigens gesperrt und der kleine Lift NICHT in Betrieb... ;(
03.10.2012!!
Die 4 Cross Strecke und die Durchfahrt Bobahn zur Giro Free Cross und Fun Ride Strecke unterhalb des Truvativ Slopestyle ist ab sofort für den Rest der Saison gesperrt! Zufahrt zum Sessellift über die Bikestation/Kapperundweg ausgeschildert.


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. Oktober 2012)

So da bin ich wieder. 
Erst mal gute Besserung an Oli, das hört sich nämlich gar nicht gut an...

Also bisher hällt sich das Bikepark Interesse ja in grenzen.  Christopher fällt leider auch raus, weil der für die kommenden Klausuren lernen muss. 

Winterberg am Wochenende bei dem Wetter stell ich mir extrem stressig vor. Leider soll es aber am Sonntag in Maasmechelen Regnen, also wenn Filthy Trails dann Samstag. 
Und wenn in Winterberg soviel gesperrt ist, tummeln sich noch mehr Leute auf einer Strecke. Wie schauts mit Willingen aus? Jemand dafür zu begeistern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (19. Oktober 2012)

Hè Olli.....was machst du für sachen?
Gute und schnelle Besserung, auch von mir!! @_kosta_....Clemens und ich werden am we. hier was fahren...wüche euch viel spass.


----------



## Forstking (19. Oktober 2012)

ich denke mit willingen könnte ich mich auch anfreunden 


Estoniaclan schrieb:


> So da bin ich wieder.
> Erst mal gute Besserung an Oli, das hört sich nämlich gar nicht gut an...
> 
> Also bisher hällt sich das Bikepark Interesse ja in grenzen.  Christopher fällt leider auch raus, weil der für die kommenden Klausuren lernen muss.
> ...


----------



## Mätz__ (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich war letzte Woche noch in Willingen und ausserdem ist das einfach sehr viel Fahrerei auf die ich nicht so heiss bin.

Ich bin für Belgien, Filthy am Sonntag!


----------



## Estoniaclan (19. Oktober 2012)

Also der Alex und ich fahren am Sonntag nach Belgien. Winterberg lohnt sich nicht wirklich, dafür das so viel gesperrt ist... 

Falls sich jemand anschließen will, nur zu. Wollten so gegen 11 da sein..


----------



## Junior97 (19. Oktober 2012)

In Winterberg ist nur der 4x komplett zu !! Fun Ride und Free Cross ist Fahrbar. Mann kommt allerdings nur auf den Fun Ride wenn man erst Free Cross fährt und später dann abbiegt 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## inventor (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo 
würde gerne mitfahren.
Wann treft Ihr euch das nächste mal ?
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Estoniaclan (20. Oktober 2012)

mit zu den filthy trails? 
sehr gern. Müssten nur mal schauen wie wir das dann regeln bzgl. Fahrerei...


----------



## Mätz__ (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja Christoph.. so langsam wird es Zeit für dich, irgendwo mit auf zu springen 
Ansonsten euch allen einen schönen Abend, den Kranken hier eine gute Besserung und ansonsten vielleicht bis morgen, falls nicht, trotzdem viel Spass bei dem was ihr tut!


----------



## Gudyo (22. Oktober 2012)

Schönen guten Morgen,
wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Der Harz hat mich weggerafft,hab mir bei dem Durchzug am Brocken eine fette Lungenentzündung geholt. Daher hab ich die letzten Wóchen auch die Füße still gehalten. Gestern das erste mal wieder auf dem Rad und völlig entsetzt ob meiner Kondition. Naja wir werden halt nicht jünger. Olli alles Gute, ist ne scheiss Sache die Bandscheiben, kurier das bloß richtig aus, ich weis wovon ich spreche. Meine Aktivitäten werden sich in nächster Zeit mehr auf Strecke und weniger technisch ausrichten weil ich erst mal wieder ein wenig in Form kommen muss (Scheint so als ob die Kalorien in der Zeit in der ich krank war meine Klamotten enger genäht haben ). Werde heute mal ne kleine Kraftrunde zum Müllberg in Rheydt machen. Dachte so an 17.30 Abfahrt
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja der Brocken.....


----------



## Estoniaclan (23. Oktober 2012)

sagt mal von euch hat keiner eine Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse, die er loswerden möchte? Egal welche...


----------



## Mätz__ (31. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit die Herren! Ich hoffe es gab hier keine Toten... hier ist ja alles ausgestorben!
Ich und ja vielleicht auch einige andere haben ein Viertage-Wochenende!

Heute abend werde ich endlich mal wieder die Lampen auspacken und durch den Wald ballern (SH/Dornbusch) ... aber dann....

ich würde ja gerne nochmal zu den Filthy's fahren....
wäre jemand dabei? Donnerstag/Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag?
Oder wenn nicht, wenigstens eine ausgiebige Tour irgendwo?

Meldet euch mal! Bewegung! Ab auf die Räder! Jeppiee!


----------



## ultraenz (31. Oktober 2012)

Für dieses Wochenende bin ich raus, aber falls das Wetter passt würde ich Filthys für das Wochenende darauf vorschlagen.
Fahren würde ich auch, zwei Leute kann ich dann noch mitnehmen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (31. Oktober 2012)

ich wäre unter Vorbehalt für Filthy Trails zu haben. Das kommt aufs wetter an und ob die Zerrung in der Schulter nachlässt. Aber ehr Samstag oder Sonntag...


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Oktober 2012)

Und ich dachte schon ihr wärt alle ausgewandert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. November 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ihr wärt alle ausgewandert...


 
Du sollst doch nicht denken Manny 

Wäre auch mal wieder für eine Tour vielleicht in größerer Runde. Was ist mit Sonntag?

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. November 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ihr wärt alle ausgewandert...



Ja klar, nach Holland.....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. November 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ja klar, nach Holland.....


 
Hau mal nicht solche Sprüche rein....Sag mal lieber was mit Dir am Woende ist! 
  @Olli:Wie geht´s Dir denn so? Was macht die Genesung der Bandscheibe?


----------



## Estoniaclan (1. November 2012)

also Wetter ist in Maasmechelen mal überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen, laut Wettervorhersage. Bei uns ist nicht unbedingt besser bis auf den Sonntag

Somit hällt sich die Lust momentan in Grenzen..evtl. kriech ich Sonntag aus dem Loch und quäl mich zum Weißen Stein... jemand Lust?


----------



## Olli.P. (2. November 2012)

> @_Olli_:Wie geht´s Dir denn so? Was macht die Genesung der Bandscheibe?


Es geht besser,war zum Glück kein " grosser Vorfall "mit Krankengymnastik und Schmerzmittel gehts.Ich denke das ich evtl. Mitte November anfangen kann mit Kondition, also ganz Piano nur Waldautobahn und hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr wieder voll dabei sein kann.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (2. November 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Es geht besser,war zum Glück kein " grosser Vorfall "mit Krankengymnastik und Schmerzmittel gehts.Ich denke das ich evtl. Mitte November anfangen kann mit Kondition, also ganz Piano nur Waldautobahn und hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr wieder voll dabei sein kann.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Na das hoffen wir auch
Dann weiterhin gute Besserung. 

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Straelen


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. November 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ja klar, nach Holland.....[/quo
> 
> Immer auf die armen Holländer


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. November 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> also Wetter ist in Maasmechelen mal überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen, laut Wettervorhersage. Bei uns ist nicht unbedingt besser bis auf den Sonntag
> 
> Somit hällt sich die Lust momentan in Grenzen..evtl. kriech ich Sonntag aus dem Loch und quäl mich zum Weißen Stein... jemand Lust?


 
Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen Ok ist, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. November 2012)

Lichterfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (6. November 2012)

brauche erst ne Lampe dann wäre ich dabei. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Soll aber günstig sein...


----------



## oliver13007 (7. November 2012)

Bin auch dabei...brauche aber auch erst ne Lampe


----------



## Dutchmanny (7. November 2012)

Wenn unser Lampen Michel vor fährt, braucht ihr und 10 andere hinter eüch kein licht,kein scheiss..... spart eüch lieber die kohle!!!


----------



## oliver13007 (7. November 2012)

ohh cool ich werde dann auch nach hause gebracht, brauche ja auch auf der Straße Licht


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. November 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Lichterfahrt?


 
Wann?


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. November 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> brauche erst ne Lampe dann wäre ich dabei. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Soll aber günstig sein...


 
Unser Olli.P had doch so eine China lampe, die is gans gut für die kohle!
Gibt es in der Bucht.(glaube ich)


----------



## Mätz__ (8. November 2012)

Moin zusammen!
Also bei mir auf dem Lenker ist wenn dunkel die Magicshine MJ-816 (damals 99â¬ bei ebay Sofortkauf - in DÃ¼sseldorf abgeholt)
http://www.speedwareshop.de/Magicshine-MJ-816

Wenn man dann noch eine kleinere fÃ¼r den Helm, z.B. die 808 
http://www.speedwareshop.de/Magicshine-MJ-808-NEUE-VERSION

nimmt ist man mit knapp Ã¼ber 150â¬ komplett dabei und hat reichlich licht.

Ansonsten gibt es zu den Lampen allgemein ja reichlich vergleichstests etc.
Ich hab damals ein paar Stunden im Forum und bei Youtube verbracht um mich von dem China Ding zu Ã¼berzeugen.

Super Licht, Akku reicht lÃ¤nger als mein Akku (Ausdauer) und seit einem Jahr bisher keine Fehler oder Probleme.

NatÃ¼rlich kann man sich auch ne Lupine holen, bezahlt das drei Fache und hat geiles Licht. Aber fÃ¼r 20% mehr, 200% mehr zu bezahlen macht fÃ¼r mich einfach keinen Sinn!

Also dann hoffentlich bis bald im dunklen kalten Wald!
!REIM!


----------



## Kizou (8. November 2012)

Also ich hab das 1400er " Chinading" und bin damit schon 2 24h-Rennen gefahren.
Lichtkegel und Ausbeute ist wirklich klasse, Akku hat lange gehalten.
Nur die Lampe an sich wird sehr heiss, aber wer fast schon während der Fahrt an die Lampe?


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. November 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wann?



Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (8. November 2012)

Bitte nicht morgen.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. November 2012)

Ich gedenke morgen zu fahren.....

Lampenladen:http://www.magicshinelights.de/


----------



## irace (10. November 2012)

DAS RAD WURDE AM 09.11. GEGEN 21 Uhr IN KREFELD GESTOHLEN! WENN JEMAND ES SIEHT BITTE PN UND POLIZEI RUFEN!
VR wurde gewechselt, andere Felge und rote Nippel. Trinkflaschenhalterung ist nicht mehr dran. DANKE!


----------



## Mätz__ (10. November 2012)

Lieehh! Warum lässt du dir denn dein Rad stehlen! ********.... das ist echt übel....

darf ich fragen wie das passiert ist, damit ich eine ähnliche Situation vermeiden kann? Ich hab ja manchmal schon Angst es einfach gegen eine Wand zu stellen und mir an der Theke ein Eis zu holen.....

sowas meine ich.... dann wären meine Ängste berichtigt .....



Das Wetter sieht draussen gerade sehr geil aus! Morgen sieht es in Belgien wohl nicht anders aus:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=BE2793346

Sollten wir nicht nochmal versuchen zu den Filthys zu kommen? Ich hätte echt mega bock! Sagt ja und sagt bescheid! 
Bis morgen?


Falls das jemand gelesen hat.. das war keine Signatur.... morgen Belgien? Oder sonst irgendwas? Würde auf jedenfall gerne mal in die Pedale treten! Meldet euch!


----------



## irace (11. November 2012)

Naja, ich hab es "nur" mit einem Abus Panzerschloss angeschlossen. Der dicke Bolzenschneider hat es wohl trotzdem durchbekommen. Wie kannst du das verhindern? Kryptonite! Wie kannst du das verhindern? IMMER sicher abschließen, lieber 5 Minuten verlieren als ein Rad! Wiekannst du das verhindern? Halt dich von Krefeld fern. 

Cheers and out, ich geh mein Rad weiter suchen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (11. November 2012)

Mätz schrieb:


> Lieehh! Warum lässt du dir denn dein Rad stehlen! ********.... das ist echt übel....
> 
> darf ich fragen wie das passiert ist, damit ich eine ähnliche Situation vermeiden kann? Ich hab ja manchmal schon Angst es einfach gegen eine Wand zu stellen und mir an der Theke ein Eis zu holen.....
> 
> ...



Also dieses und nächstes Wochenende wird schwer bei mir... danach könnte wieder was gehen, wenn ich endlich den ganzen Quatsch mit dem Auslandssemester hinter mir hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (14. November 2012)

Hallo.

Heute Lichterfahrt.....


----------



## Gudyo (14. November 2012)

Hi Michel,
werde auch wieder mitfahren mit Lämpi, bin im Mom noch nicht so richtig fit 2-3 Wochen Aufbau hab ich noch nötig. Dann können wir gern mal wieder den Hinsbecker Wald mit Licht fluten.


----------



## oliver13007 (15. November 2012)

Ich habe noch keine Lampe sonst gerne...bisher gab es ja noch keine Empfehlung von euch 

Was ist mit sowas: http://www.ebay.de/itm/121001009903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

1800 Lumen und 180Minuten Licht...also sagen wir mal gute 120Minuten Licht  kommt ja aus China und so ganz kann man ja den Angaben nicht glauben schenken. Taugt das was?? Der CREE XM-L T6 LED soll ja ganz gut sein und ist in viele "Deutschen" Lampen auch drin


----------



## Kizou (15. November 2012)

Ich habe ne baugleiche Chinalampe mit 1400 Lumen. Für das Geld, topp!!


----------



## Gudyo (15. November 2012)

Nabend,
Samstag wollen wir eine Altherrentour durch Meinwege machen. Start 13 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten. Mitfahrer sollten über ausreichende Kenntnisse in Erster Hilfe bzw. Herz Lungen Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen verfügen 
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Die Chinaböller sind für den hiesigen Fahrbetrieb mehr als geeignet, wer unbedingt ein Highendteil braucht, sollte auch bereit sein entsprechend mehr zu löhnen, Ich fahr einen 4er Magic in Kombi mit ner 1er Tiny, das reicht völllig. Kostenpunkt: Zusammen keine 200 Euro.


----------



## Kizou (16. November 2012)

Mein Rad hat leider seine Organe noch bei toxaholics.
Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren.
Viel Spass!


----------



## oliver13007 (16. November 2012)

Am Wochenende ist bei mir immer schlecht...Familientechnisch 
Aber vielleicht findent sich ja nochmal die muntere Runde von der letzten SH Rundfahrt zusammen für eine Nachtfahrt. Ich habe mir gerade ne Chinalampe bestellt für 36 Euro...soll wohl in Deutschland lagern...mal schauen wann die kommt...und mal schauen was die kann


----------



## Dutchmanny (16. November 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Samstag wollen wir eine Altherrentour durch Meinwege machen. Start 13 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten. Mitfahrer sollten über ausreichende Kenntnisse in Erster Hilfe bzw. Herz Lungen Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen verfügen
> Gruß Friedhelm
> PS: Die Chinaböller sind für den hiesigen Fahrbetrieb mehr als geeignet, wer unbedingt ein Highendteil braucht, sollte auch bereit sein entsprechend mehr zu löhnen, Ich fahr einen 4er Magic in Kombi mit ner 1er Tiny, das reicht völllig. Kostenpunkt: Zusammen keine 200 Euro.


 

 Denke das ich um 13uhr dabei bin morgen.....ich bringe dann einen Defibrillato mit.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. November 2012)

Hallo,

Morgen leider nicht.

Lampe sollte reichen, oder besser 2 kaufen.

 @Friedel, für die Mittwochsrunde braucht Mann keine Kondition......


----------



## Dutchmanny (17. November 2012)

Had noch einer die genaue adresse für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (17. November 2012)

Der Treffpunkt ist zu erreichen über die B 221 Richtung Wassenberg. An der Ampel Richtung Oberkrüchten und dann die erste mögliche links hoch. Der Weg heißt "An der Meer" ca. 800 m liegt der PP am Sportplatz.


----------



## Dutchmanny (17. November 2012)

Geht doch nicht.......doppel termin.....bin ja nicht mehr der jungste. Sorry


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (17. November 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Geht doch nicht.......doppel termin.....bin ja nicht mehr der jungste. Sorry


 
Das kann ich bestätigen! Und Morgen wird er auch noch ein Jahr älter  Der alte Smoker


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (18. November 2012)

Hallo Manny (Fliegender Niederländer)

Wünsche Dir auch auf diesem Wege alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Gruß Clemens & Melanie


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. November 2012)

Hej Manny! Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Dutchmanny (18. November 2012)

Danke Danke


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. November 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. November 2012)

Manny du alter Bratbolzen alles jute zum Geburtstag


----------



## ultraenz (20. November 2012)

Ich wuensch auch noch alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (20. November 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/52834929"]SEA OF ROCK on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. November 2012)

Da frage ich mich, welche reifen die fahren?


----------



## Kizou (20. November 2012)

Vo. Muddy Mary, hi. Fat Albert


----------



## Mätz__ (20. November 2012)

Man man man... son paar Trail-ride skillz sind schon nie weg....
Sehr schönes Video! Zeigt mir, das noch viel Luft nach oben ist 
Nicht das das vorher nicht auch schon klar gewesen wäre....

Diese Woche bin ich Biketechnisch leider raus! Nächste Woche Donnerstag plane ich, mich der DOnnerstagsrunde, 19.00 von den Giants Leuten anzuschliessen. PP SH.
Euch eine angenehme Woche und viel Spass wobei auch immer!


----------



## Gudyo (27. November 2012)

Nabend zusammen,
morgen Abend 18.15 Brücke Cafe Waldfrieden. Landwehrrunde.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. November 2012)

Hallo,

Morgen leider nicht. 

Heute vom Zoll angehalten worden, die glaubten das ich Kaffee Schmuggel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. November 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Morgen leider nicht.
> 
> Heute vom Zoll angehalten worden, die glaubten das ich Kaffee Schmuggel


 
Siehst ja auch aus wie ein Schmuggler
Warste mit dem Bike unterwegs oder mit Auto?


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. November 2012)

Bike......


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. November 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Morgen leider nicht.
> 
> Heute vom Zoll angehalten worden, die glaubten das ich Kaffee Schmuggel


 
Und...... hast du?


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. November 2012)

Klar doch, muss ja irgendwie mein Hobby Finanzieren


----------



## Gudyo (30. November 2012)

Das coole an der Sache ist, dass der Michel den Kaffee nach Holland reinschmuggelt um die 2 Brüder von Venlo in den Ruin zu treiben, anschließend das ganze Königreich mit Billigbohnen vom Discounter flutet und am Schluss der neue König der Niederlande wird. Also nimm schon mal Haltung an Manny


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. Dezember 2012)

......ich werde dann sein minister, das erste was ich in auftrag geben werde, ist ein downhillpark mit lift.....wäre ja blöd, wenn man den deich hoch schieben muss......


----------



## pruus (12. Dezember 2012)

hi,
neu hier und kick. ;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Samstag 12:00 Uhr WS!


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. Dezember 2012)

Wäre evtl. dabei... kann aber noch nichts fest zusagen.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Samstag 12:00 Uhr WS!


 

Mal schauen ob ich dann für ne Tour fit bin oder noch in Öl & Essig liege vom Kegeln ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (13. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Samstag 12:00 Uhr WS!


 
Ja gerne. Wenn ich nicht mithalten kann wachte ich inner Kneipe auf euch
Kondi ist nämlich definitief im Keller. Und die tracks dort sind schon sportlich!


----------



## Olli.P. (13. Dezember 2012)

Ihr glücklichen, viel Spass euch.Meine Biker-Karriere hat sich für die nächsten 6 Monate erledigt, evtl. auch länger.Muss im neuem Jahr wieder eine OP über mich ergehen lassen.
In diesem Sinne schon mal ein frohes Fest und einen guten Übergang.

MfG

Olli


----------



## pruus (13. Dezember 2012)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ihr glücklichen, viel Spass euch.Meine Biker-Karriere hat sich für die nächsten 6 Monate erledigt, evtl. auch länger.Muss im neuem Jahr wieder eine OP über mich ergehen lassen.
> In diesem Sinne schon mal ein frohes Fest und einen guten Übergang.
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Na das klingt ja weniger spaßig ! :-(  Aber wenn´s wenigstens wieder wird!? Aus der Erfahrung von vierzig Jahren Rad/ und Motorsport kann ich da leider auch ein Lied von singen. Gute Besserung!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. Dezember 2012)

@Olli: Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche. Sieh zu, das du wieder fit wirst. Möchte doch nächstes Jahr bei den Filthys wieder zu dir aufschauen  

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Finnwulf (14. Dezember 2012)

auch wenn ich nie die zeit finde mit euch zu fahren...

hat von euch zufällig jemand ne knarre mit 14er nuss zu hause (nach möglichkeit in dülken), die er mir mal n paar minuten leihen könnte, um kurbeln von nem vierkantlager runter zu bekommen?


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ olli du Tiefflieger ,auch von meiner seite jute besserung


----------



## pruus (16. Dezember 2012)

Gestern sehr viel Laune gemacht am WS! Danke Michael und Karsten!
Mein Rücken ist leider weniger begeisterd, deswegen wage ich noch nicht für Mittwoch defenitief zu melden....


----------



## Gudyo (17. Dezember 2012)

Tach zusammen, @Olli, gute Besserung 
Hab wieder die Seuche, hoffe das ich das  jetzt über die Feiertage mal so richtig auskurieren kann. Für nächstes Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen wieder einzusteigen. Wenn auch etwas verfrüht wünsche ich schönes Fest usw.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (17. Dezember 2012)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, @_Olli_, gute Besserung
> Hab wieder die Seuche, hoffe das ich das  jetzt über die Feiertage mal so richtig auskurieren kann. Für nächstes Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen wieder einzusteigen. Wenn auch etwas verfrüht wünsche ich schönes Fest usw.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Wünsche Dir auch ein frohes Fest,
einen guten Rutsch und gute Besserung Friedhelm.

Gruß Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (19. Dezember 2012)

Jemand bock auf cc touren?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Dezember 2012)

fred-star schrieb:


> Jemand bock auf cc touren?


 
Sorry! Aber muss doch mal fragen was cc heißt?


----------



## Estoniaclan (19. Dezember 2012)

cc= cross country


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Dezember 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Sorry! Aber muss doch mal fragen was cc heißt?



Coupé Cabrio


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Dezember 2012)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> cc= cross country


 
Danke Dir


----------



## fred-star (19. Dezember 2012)

weiß ja nicht was ihr so fahrt hier deshalb mal die frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin. Wir fahren CC Touren mit ein paar Trails.....

MfG

Michael


----------



## pruus (20. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Moin. Wir fahren CC Touren mit ein paar Trails.....
> 
> MfG
> 
> Michael


 
wie war denn gestern die NCC-Tour?

(Night-cross-country)


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Dezember 2012)

Kalt und Dunkel......


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (21. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Kalt und Dunkel......


 
Du musst auch deine Lampe anschalten


----------



## fred-star (21. Dezember 2012)

hört sich doch super an. schade nur das das wetter zur zeit nicht so mit spielt


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Dezember 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Du musst auch deine Lampe anschalten



Ich bin doch Unterbelichtet...


----------



## Dutchmanny (23. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich bin doch Unterbelichtet...


 
Und ich bin der Weihnachtsmann......

Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien, ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest,
sowie Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg für das kommende Jahr.






Welterusten


----------



## pruus (23. Dezember 2012)

Gleichfalls!


----------



## freakadelle88 (24. Dezember 2012)

Fröhliche Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch auch von mir


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (24. Dezember 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Weihnachtsmann......
> 
> Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien, ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest,
> sowie Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg für das kommende Jahr.
> ...


 
Denn Text hast du doch aus dem Internet. Geht ja gar nicht das ein Niederländer dies ohne Rechtschreibefehler hin bekommt! 

Aber trotzdem Danke. Wünsche ich euch auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (25. Dezember 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Denn Text hast du doch aus dem Internet. Geht ja gar nicht  das  ein Niederländer dies ohne Rechtschreibefehler hin bekommt!
> 
> Aber trotzdem Danke. Wünsche ich euch auch


 
Den Text
, Dass ein


----------



## Olli.P. (25. Dezember 2012)

> Denn Text hast du doch aus dem Internet. Geht ja gar nicht das ein Niederländer dies ohne Rechtschreibefehler hin bekommt!


Dehn Täxt hat der Klämens bstiemmt under Alkololeinfllus geschreibt....

MfG

Olli


----------



## pruus (25. Dezember 2012)

Klar können´s mir Deutsch! Heißt doch : Willem van oranje, ben ik met Deutschem Blut.
( Am Lenker )


----------



## ultraenz (25. Dezember 2012)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Den Text
> , Dass ein



Holland:1
Deutschland: 0

sehr gut!


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Morgen 12:00 Uhr am WS. Richtung 8er Bahn und 7 Hügel. Ruhige Runde!


----------



## pruus (26. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Morgen 12:00 Uhr am WS. Richtung 8er Bahn und 7 Hügel. Ruhige Runde!


 
Schade. Weinachtsausklangverpflichtungen. Amüsiert euch und bis zum kommenden Wochenende Meinweg- Dahlheim?
Hans


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (26. Dezember 2012)

Man man man...hier sind ja alle soooo lieb und das zur schönsten Zeit im Jahr 
Ok ok....1-0 für den Holländer!!
Heute gehts leider nicht aber ihr fahrt am Woende?


----------



## fred-star (26. Dezember 2012)

morgen wird gefahren


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Dezember 2012)

Soar ihr Sattelrutscher ,auch von mir nen frohes Fest und schöne Wheinachten  ...Achso .... mit rutschen ins neue Jahr wird watt schwierig .....weil is ja nich glatt nech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (29. Dezember 2012)

So, da mein behandelnder Arzt der Ansicht ist, dass bevor ich am 7.1.2013 nach Heidelberg in die Klinik muss,ein bissl Kondition auf dem Bike nicht schadet, war ich heute mal ne Runde unterwegs.MP3 Player an und los gings.Lied 4 hat gerade angefangen, da war meine Kondi schon im Keller.Dann habe ich noch festgestellt, das in Hinsbeck jemand was gebaut hat unterhalb vom  Turm( ich glaub nen Kicker oder so..).Auf dem Weg nach Hause nur Gegenwind, gefühlte Windstärke 10.Und zu guter Letzt noch nen Platten....
Ich Überlege evtl. nochmal in den Hochschiebe Bike-Park zu fahren wenns Wetter passt (die OP soll sich ja lohnen )

MfG

Olli


----------



## pruus (29. Dezember 2012)

meine tapferen Pläne für heute sind leider ins Wasser gefallen. Werde Erkältung nicht los und die Arbeit hat auch länger gedauerd :-(
Morgen schaunmerma.


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Wie sieht es mit einer Jahresabschluss Ründe aus?


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie sieht es mit einer Jahresabschluss Ründe aus?


 
Wann?


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Dezember 2012)

Sylvester......


----------



## pruus (29. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie sieht es mit einer Jahresabschluss Ründe aus?


 
Sylvester who, eeehhhh, wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (29. Dezember 2012)

[QUOTE
Ich Überlege evtl. nochmal in den Hochschiebe Bike-Park zu fahren wenns Wetter passt (die OP soll sich ja lohnen )

MfG

Olli[/QUOTE]

Guter Plan, war heute auch mit nem Aachener Kumpel da. Es waren ca. 30 andere Radler da, Strecken alle gut in Schuss. Hatten ne Menge Spaß...


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. Dezember 2012)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sylvester......


 
Wie spät ungefähr?


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Dezember 2012)

Fähre morgen doch nicht.

Guten Rutsch.........


----------



## _Dirter (31. Dezember 2012)

Hy suche nen Dirt/ Street fahrer aus waldniel/ umkreis
Bitte einfach mal ne pn schreibem...
bin so alleine beim üben


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ihr aller aller liebsten Bikefreunde.

Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013.
Macht nicht das, was ich nicht auch machen würde. Aber ich bin ja eh immer lieb
Es würde mein Herz auf´s höchste erfreuen, wenn wir im kommenden Jahr wieder gemeinsam einige schöne Touren zusammen drehen und uns dann an der schönen Natur erqicken und erlaben:kotz:
Sorry ist der Wein....snief....da werde ich immer so sentimental

Nun heißt es bis 2013
Euer Clemens
  @_Olli_ Dir drücke ich für deine OP die Daumen. Sieh zu, das du wieder fit wirst zum biken. Nicht das ich noch besser werde als du. Ach bin ich eh schon


----------



## freakadelle88 (31. Dezember 2012)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Hallo ihr aller aller liebsten Bikefreunde.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013.
> Macht nicht das, was ich nicht auch machen würde. Aber ich bin ja eh immer lieb
> Es würde mein Herz auf´s höchste erfreuen, wenn wir im kommenden Jahr wieder gemeinsam einige schöne Touren zusammen drehen und uns dann an der schönen Natur erqicken und erlaben:kotz:



Ich hätts nicht schöner sagen können...
Wünsch euch noch nen Guten Rutsch

Grüße
Jean


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir euch allen nen juten rutsch ins neue Jahr und 2013 wird unfallfreier als diese Jahr   Lg Peter


----------



## Gudyo (2. Januar 2013)

Tach,
Freitag Mittag gegen 14.00 Uhr fahr ich eine sowas von gemütliche Runde. Wen jemand dabei ist, warte ich bis 14.15 am Cafe Waldfrieden.


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Friedel,

Bin Krank(Grippe) im Urlaub, daher erstmal Pause angesagt.


----------



## pruus (2. Januar 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach,
> Freitag Mittag gegen 14.00 Uhr fahr ich eine sowas von gemütliche Runde. Wen jemand dabei ist, warte ich bis 14.15 am Cafe Waldfrieden.


 
Endschuldigung aber wollt´jetzt nicht ewig stöbern...
Wo ist bitte dieses Cafe?
Bin zwar auch erkältet aber wenn´s gemütlich geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (3. Januar 2013)

Das müsste diese Adresse sein:
                                          41748 Viersen, Bockerter Busch 1

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (3. Januar 2013)

Hi Pruus,
ich glaube nicht das sich die Anreise für dich lohnt aber wen du drauf bestehst . Adresse ist korrekt. 
Das ist meine Hausrunde hier in Mönchengladbach entlang der Landwehren. @_Michel_: Ich kann auch erst seit gestern wieder durch die Nase atmen, wünsche gute Besserung. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pruus (3. Januar 2013)

Hi Gudyo,
hast Recht. Ist mir momentan zu weit. Viel Spass morgen!
Hans


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (4. Januar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Friedel,
> 
> Bin Krank(Grippe) im Urlaub, daher erstmal Pause angesagt.


 
Krank und sowas im Urlaub ist natürlich nicht schön.
Wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## Dutchmanny (7. Januar 2013)

So Freunde...wie sieht es aus hier, wird das noch was nächste woche mit euch oder muss ich alleine fahren. ich habe diese woche noch spätschicht und am Samstag Kindergeburstag. Danach habe ich seit.


----------



## Olli.P. (12. Januar 2013)

> .... ich habe diese woche noch spätschicht und am Samstag Kindergeburstag.


Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch  

Habe Heidelberg hinter mir....muss aber noch mal operiert werden.Nach der OP dann definitiv minimal 4 Monate Pause.Also wartet nicht auf mich  ,nutzt das Wetter und ab aufs Bike.

MfG

Olli


----------



## julem (13. Januar 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> Habe Heidelberg hinter mir....muss aber noch mal operiert werden.Nach der OP dann definitiv minimal 4 Monate Pause.Also wartet nicht auf mich  ,nutzt das Wetter und ab aufs Bike.
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung Olli,werde bald wieder Fit!!! Gruss J.


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. Januar 2013)

Wer fährt mit? 

http://ruhrpottbiker.eu/sites/default/files/files/Flyer 17. CTF.pdf 

Wie siet es nächste woche aus?
Ich werde jetzt erst wieder etwas konditione auf bauen mussen,bin aber für (fast) alles zu haben ab Montag also gibt euch einen rock...euuuuu....ruck.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Januar 2013)

CTF bin ich dabei...

Nächste Woche noch nicht, event. Am WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. Januar 2013)

Wäre auch wieder beim CTF dabei!

Wann wolltest du fahren? Vielleicht auch mal direkt nach deiner Arbeit Manni?
  @Olli: Wünsche dir auch gute Besserung


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. Januar 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wäre auch wieder beim CTF dabei!
> 
> Wann wolltest du fahren? Vielleicht auch mal direkt nach deiner Arbeit Manni?
> @_Olli_: Wünsche dir auch gute Besserung


 
Nach der arbeit geht nicht, muss die kinder abholen.
Lass uns am WE.  zusammen fahren, ist ja auch schon lange her.
Und Clemens.....bitte Manny mit y, aber wie ich schon am Freitag sagte....DU lernst es nie....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Nach der arbeit geht nicht, muss die kinder abholen.
> Lass uns am WE.  zusammen fahren, ist ja auch schon lange her.
> Und Clemens.....bitte Manny mit y, aber wie ich schon am Freitag sagte....DU lernst es nie....


 
Das war Donnerstag Manny! 
Aber ich weiß ja wer es sagt 
Grüß die Arbeit von mir


----------



## MTB-Wegberg (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo aus Wegberg,

falls noch nicht bekannt, am kommenden
Sonntag 20.01.2013, 1. CTF Klinkum (bei Wegberg)
Anmeldung 08:00 h - 10:00 h
im Sportlerheim des SV-Klinkum (Fußballplatz Klinkum)
Zwei Strecken, zwei Verpflegungsstellen

http://www.svk-radsport.de/index.php/verein-abteilung/berichte-kategorieliste/124-ctf-vlodrop-3

Grüße aus Wegberg

Werner


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. Januar 2013)

Ich denk das ich fahren werde, wetter.de sagt, trocken 0°.
Einer lust die kleine strecke gemütlich mit zu fahren?
Werde allerdings schon um 8 hier los!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (18. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Einer lust die kleine strecke gemütlich mit zu fahren?


 
Naja, Lust nicht aber bin dabei.
Kann dich dort in der Wildnis ja nicht allein rumfahren lassen 
Bin um 8Uhr bei dir.

Grüße Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barnsch (18. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute!

Nur fürs Protokoll: Bin dabei. Sehen uns am Sonntag um kurz vor 9 - warm eingepackt

Gruß
Benni


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. Januar 2013)

Schön das der Benni auch dabei is......ich hoffe aber dieses Jahr ohne (Fahrrad)ständer


----------



## Barnsch (19. Januar 2013)

Ja ja, der Ständer ist abmontiert. Aber nur zur Gewichtsoptimierung


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Januar 2013)

Altherrenrad


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. Januar 2013)

Is das ein 29er?


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Januar 2013)

Ja.


----------



## pruus (19. Januar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Altherrenrad


 
Goil!!


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike Michael.


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. Januar 2013)

Das war mal richtig Hardcore heute, aber sehr schön.
Die Jungs und Mädels vom SV Klinkum waren super.
Aber das beste war doch das wir unter den ersten 50 waren.


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (20. Januar 2013)

Ja stimmt....schön war´s rund um Klinkum und Dahlheim....schön weiß,schön windig & richtig schön(arsch) kalt. 
Junge, junge...wir waren sogar so schnell und haben noch jemanden überholt.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Januar 2013)

Das sieht Cool aus...


----------



## Junior97 (21. Januar 2013)

Waren viele da ?


----------



## Dutchmanny (21. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Waren viele da ?


 
Es waren leider nur 50 Biker da, die Orga hatte mit mindestens 200 gerechnet, dementsprechend war auch Küchen, Kaffe und soweiter da.
Etwas taten die mir leid, die haben echt ihren arsch afgerissen.
Von mir 100 Punkte Für die Orga.


----------



## ultraenz (21. Januar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Altherrenrad



Sieht schick aus, wie fährt sich son Riesenrad?


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ist noch im Winterschlaf. Bin das von meinem Kollegen gefahren, fuhr schon recht schnell.


----------



## Junior97 (22. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Es waren leider nur 50 Biker da, die Orga hatte mit mindestens 200 gerechnet, dementsprechend war auch Küchen, Kaffe und soweiter da.
> Etwas taten die mir leid, die haben echt ihren arsch afgerissen.
> Von mir 100 Punkte Für die Orga.




Ja war denke ich mal am Falschen Datum ne  am Samstag wären bestimmt mehr dagewesen.


----------



## Dutchmanny (24. Januar 2013)

GUCKS DU!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A6XUVjK9W4o


----------



## oliver13007 (24. Januar 2013)

Naben zusammen...heute die erste Ausfahrt im Schnee und Nightride in einem...Süchtelner Höhe. Habe da noch zwei Biker gesehen...einer von euch???

Gesehen am Donnerstag, 24.01.2013 um ca. 20 - 20:15Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (24. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Naben zusammen...heute die erste Ausfahrt im Schnee und Nightride in einem...Süchtelner Höhe. Habe da noch zwei Biker gesehen...einer von euch???
> 
> Gesehen am Donnerstag, 24.01.2013 um ca. 20 - 20:15Uhr


 
it wasn't me


----------



## fred-star (24. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube habe deine spuren gesehen bist du am wildgehege langgefahren?


Lg


----------



## fred-star (24. Januar 2013)

Ok gerade erst gesehen das du es gerade geschrieben hast dan waren es nicht deine. Sehe bei dem wetter fast keine biker im wald


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Januar 2013)

ich war gestern auch ganz überrascht, dass ich zwei gesehen habe 

Bei den Schweinchen war ich nicht ;-)


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (25. Januar 2013)

Hättet alle zusammen schön am letzten Sonntag mitfahren können.
Das war mal ne Schneerunde


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Januar 2013)

An den Wochenenden habe ich leider keine Zeit, sonst immer gerne! Nur meine Kondi ist im Keller bzw. Winterschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (25. Januar 2013)

Zu viel eis. Mies zur zeit. Freue mich drauf wen es abtaut


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Januar 2013)

nächste Woche...ab Mitte bis 12°C gemeldet...mal sehen was draus wird...dann regnet es bestimmt wieder...


----------



## ultraenz (25. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> nächste Woche...ab Mitte bis 12°C gemeldet...mal sehen was draus wird...dann regnet es bestimmt wieder...



erstmal wird das wohl leider ne riesen Schlammwieste geben...


----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2013)

Ultraenz goes Tues, GZ zum neuen Bike! Tourenfahrn geht damit eher nich oda?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ultraenz (27. Januar 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ultraenz goes Tues, GZ zum neuen Bike! Tourenfahrn geht damit eher nich oda?
> Gruß Friedhelm



Die längste Tour bisher war von Eingangstor der Filthys bis zur Schutzhütte, das hat mir vollkommen gereicht.

Sobald wieder etwas Gold da ist gibts aber definitiv noch was zum Touren  fahren, damit ich wieder mit euch die Wälder unsicher machen kann...


----------



## Kizou (28. Januar 2013)

Echt geile Runde!

http://vimeo.com/m/54851017


----------



## mountain 31 (28. Januar 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Echt geile Runde!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/54851017



Kann ich nur empfehlen! Sellaronda-MTB

Und der Guide im Video war mein Hotelwirt!


----------



## Kizou (28. Januar 2013)

Hab ich auch hinter mir, sehr geil!


----------



## mountain 31 (28. Januar 2013)

kizou schrieb:


> hab ich auch hinter mir, sehr geil!



ð


----------



## Gudyo (28. Januar 2013)

Und es lebt! Hi Marco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (28. Januar 2013)

Hi Friedhelm! Unkraut vergeht nicht!ð


----------



## Lübke27 (28. Januar 2013)

Hey, wenn der Marco hier noch erkannt wird, dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück.

Hallo zusammen, wünsche ein spätes neues Jahr, in der Hoffnung dieses Jahr mehr Zeit zum Biken zu haben. Das letzte Mal auf dem MTB saß ich auf Mallorca. Im August!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Mongooseboy (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

My name is Mark (Mongooseboy) and i life in Roermond near the Meinweg.And i bike there a lot and most time`s i am biking in Dallheimerbusch or Elfter wald.

May i see you there,because i know a lot of nice singletracks and nice tracks


----------



## ultraenz (29. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust Sonntag zu den Filthys zu fahren? Wetter sieht mit bis zu 5 Grad zwar nicht sonderlich warm aus, aber Freitag und Samstag solls trocken sein also sollte man gut fahren können.
Hätte zwei Plätze ab Kaldenkirchen frei.


----------



## Olli.P. (29. Januar 2013)

> Hat jemand Lust Sonntag zu den Filthys zu fahren?


Ich darf leider erst im Juni oder Juli aufs Rad
Wünsch euch viel Spass.

Hallo auch an die neuen(Marco und Sebastian glaube ich)einfach mal Mitfahren


MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. Januar 2013)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Hey, wenn der Marco hier noch erkannt wird, dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück.
> 
> Hallo zusammen, wünsche ein spätes neues Jahr, in der Hoffnung dieses Jahr mehr Zeit zum Biken zu haben. Das letzte Mal auf dem MTB saß ich auf Mallorca. Im August!
> 
> ...


 
Wer seid ihr denn?   Hallo Sebastian, und hallo Marco, schön von euch zu hören.
Ich hoffe ihr kommt dieses Jahr wieder öfter zum einsatz.


----------



## ultraenz (29. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr kommt dieses Jahr wieder öfter zum einsatz.



Wie wärs mit Sonntag?


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Januar 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Sonntag?



Eher nicht.....


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. Januar 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Sonntag?


 
Sonntag ist sehr schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (30. Januar 2013)

Mongooseboy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> My name is Mark (Mongooseboy) and i life in Roermond near the Meinweg.And i bike there a lot and most time`s i am biking in Dallheimerbusch or Elfter wald.
> 
> May i see you there,because i know a lot of nice singletracks and nice tracks


 
Hallo Mark
Wij zijn vaker an de Witte Steen in Brüggen onderweg, maar we  zijn ook voor iets nieuws te krijgen, als het weer wat beter wordt kunnen we wel iets afspreken.


----------



## Gudyo (30. Januar 2013)

@Manny: Gesundheit!


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Januar 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Manny: Gesundheit!



Ansteckungsgefahr?


----------



## Mongooseboy (30. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Hallo Mark
> Wij zijn vaker an de Witte Steen in Brüggen onderweg, maar we zijn ook voor iets nieuws te krijgen, als het weer wat beter wordt kunnen we wel iets afspreken.


 
Leuk dat jullie hier op mijn oproep reageren
Ik heb al vanaf vorigjaar 19 Aug. niet meer gebiked,vanwege een open been aan mijn linkerenkel.De open wond is gelukkig genezen en binnenkort ga ik weer eens biken.Want op het www.Mountainbike.nl bij Topic Lets Ride wordt 10 Maart een Rock Mountain Meeting georganiseerd en wil graag hier aan deelnemen met mijn RM Element 70 RSL (2011).Kijk maar even naar deze link,dan kijk je je ogen uit wat voor mooi`s naar de meeting komen.

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=98176

Zeker als het wat beter weer is rond April,wil ik graag eens met jullie wat afspreken.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (30. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich wird´s nicht schlimmer Manny


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Januar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ansteckungsgefahr?


 
Erst ab einem IQ-Wert von 130
Es braucht sich also keiner von euch Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Januar 2013)

Mongooseboy schrieb:


> Zeker als het wat beter weer is rond April,wil ik graag eens met jullie wat afspreken.


 

Als het weer iets beter wordt zijn wij vaker op de fiets....als je zin hebt kun je graag mee komen, bij ons gaat het lekker rustig aan.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (31. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Erst ab einem IQ-Wert von 130
> Es braucht sich also keiner von euch Sorgen zu machen.


 
Schenkelklopfer....muss nachher eh noch in den Keller!
Kann ich dort dann lachen


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Januar 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Schenkelklopfer....muss nachher eh noch in den Keller!
> Kann ich dort dann lachen


Vergess nich die Gartenzwerge zu polieren, wenn du schon ma im Keller bist


----------



## Mongooseboy (31. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Als het weer iets beter wordt zijn wij vaker op de fiets....als je zin hebt kun je graag mee komen, bij ons gaat het lekker rustig aan.


 
Witte Steen en Brüggen ook bekend terrein voormij,zoals ook Swalmnette tot aan Birgelen toe.Elmpter Wald zijn ook leuke singletracks genaamd de (5 Gulden pad).En wat downhill mogelijkheden.En op de Meinweg de 7 heuvelen.

Fijn te lezen dat jullie rustig aan fietsen,komt mooi uit,want moet nog veel trainen om weer een goed conditie te krijgen en de uithoudingsvermogen ook verbeteren.


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Erst ab einem IQ-Wert von 130
> Es braucht sich also keiner von euch Sorgen zu machen.



Oder unter einer Körpergröße von 130cm


----------



## pruus (31. Januar 2013)

maar ik ben morgen jarig, äääähtsch


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Januar 2013)

pruus schrieb:


> maar ik ben morgen jarig, äääähtsch


 
Ist das eine uitnodiging?


----------



## Mongooseboy (31. Januar 2013)

pruus schrieb:


> maar ik ben morgen jarig, äääähtsch


 
En waar in Roermond woont u?

Want ik(Mark) organiseer ook dit jaar weer een Retro Let`s Ride op de Meinweg ergens in April/Mei.

Jullie zijn van harte welkom om dit bij te wonen,met jullie retro bike`s.

Ik ben dan aamwezig op mijn Mongoose Amplifier 1993.


----------



## pruus (31. Januar 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ist das eine uitnodiging?


 
klar ist das eine uitnodiging
Samstag Runde Meinweg? 
Mein Kater kann zwar nicht pedalieren aber dafür kann ich nichts....


----------



## Dutchmanny (1. Februar 2013)

pruus schrieb:


> klar ist das eine uitnodiging
> Samstag Runde Meinweg?
> Mein Kater kann zwar nicht pedalieren aber dafür kann ich nichts....


 
Nee nee, lass mal, lieg schon seit Mittwoch krank im Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung....


----------



## pruus (6. Februar 2013)

Hey auch von mir die besten Besserungswünsche.
Aber ich muß euch was gestehen. Der Grund warum ich in letzter Zeit so wenig fahren konnte war nicht ausschließlich der Rücken....
Am Aschermittwoch mache ich meinen Radladen auf in meinem Geburtsort Overhetfeld.
Wird ein riesen Abenteuer denn ich hab´null Ahnung was in D so läuft und bei der Bank war ich auch nicht.
Aber egal, Hauptsache wech vonner Strasse!
Natürlich werden von hieraus demnächst Touren gefahren. Nach Feierabend halt oder am Sonntag. 
Btw, was emfehlen die Kenner als Ruhetag?


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Februar 2013)

Cool,

Nur wo ist Overhetfeld?


----------



## pruus (6. Februar 2013)

http://maps.google.nl/maps/place?ft...src:ppiwlink&ei=g64SUbW6GqrFigaX2ICYDQ&dtab=0

Hier ( hoffe ich )
Zur Eröffnungsfeier im Frühjahr gibts mehr info


----------



## mountain 31 (6. Februar 2013)

Noch nicht geÃ¶ffnet und schon an den Ruhetag denken!! ð

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## pruus (6. Februar 2013)

Ja aber Ruhetag ist wichtig! In der Ruhe liegt doch die Kraft zum biken


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Februar 2013)

Na dan wünsche ich dir viel glück....ich werde bestimmt mal vorbei kommen, Ruhetag ist doch immer Sontags oder? Und nicht vergessen, uns ein zu laden zu eröffnung.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Februar 2013)

Liegt zwar von Straelen mal nicht so um die Ecke aber soweit ist es auch nicht. Kann ne Tour zum WS und zum Fahrradladen ja zusammen legen

Viel Glück. Für Leute aus dem Forum gibt es wohl Prozente


----------



## pruus (6. Februar 2013)

Danke Leute. Klar gibts was zum grillen/ saufen und Prozente auch aber nicht bloß für foremglieder sondern für alle die normalen Kopp aufhaben und mich nicht zusülzen. Muß erstmal schauen was der Markt so drauf hat und wo die Kundschaft mich hin treibt. Aber ich freu´mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (7. Februar 2013)

Was für Bikes ( Marken) willste denn anbieten??


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Februar 2013)

pruus schrieb:


> Danke Leute. Klar gibts was zum grillen/ saufen und Prozente auch aber nicht bloß für foremglieder sondern für alle die normalen Kopp aufhaben und mich nicht zusülzen. Muß erstmal schauen was der Markt so drauf hat und wo die Kundschaft mich hin treibt. Aber ich freu´mich drauf!



Tja Clemens, da gehen Deine Prozente hin.....


----------



## freakadelle88 (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo an alle,

am 10.07-14.07 wollten wir, so wie letztes Jahr, nach Morzine/Frankreich fahren.
Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist herzlich eingeladen, es werden allerdings keine Touren gefahren 
Nur mit dem Lift hoch und bergab schreddern. Da wir noch eine Unterkunft suchen wären noch Plätze frei, je mehr desto bessser


----------



## pruus (7. Februar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Tja Clemens, da gehen Deine Prozente hin.....


 
Formglieder sind doch automatisch qualifiziert, Michael


----------



## pruus (7. Februar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Was für Bikes ( Marken) willste denn anbieten??


 
Habe bei Radon nachgefragt aber noch nichts gehört. Karneval in Bonn.
Normalräder die üblichen, holländischen, Verdächtigen. Aber direkt geben die sich mit sonem kleinen Krauter wie mir nicht ab.


----------



## Dutchmanny (7. Februar 2013)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> am 10.07-14.07 wollten wir, so wie letztes Jahr, nach Morzine/Frankreich fahren.
> Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist herzlich eingeladen, es werden allerdings keine Touren gefahren
> Nur mit dem Lift hoch und bergab schreddern. Da wir noch eine Unterkunft suchen wären noch Plätze frei, je mehr desto bessser


 

Jungs....das ist der falsche Zeitraum, da kann ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Februar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Tja Clemens, da gehen Deine Prozente hin.....


 
 Habe es jetzt erst verstanden...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. Februar 2013)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> am 10.07-14.07 wollten wir, so wie letztes Jahr, nach Morzine/Frankreich fahren.
> Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist herzlich eingeladen, es werden allerdings keine Touren gefahren
> Nur mit dem Lift hoch und bergab schreddern. Da wir noch eine Unterkunft suchen wären noch Plätze frei, je mehr desto bessser


 
Kann da leider auch nicht! Denke das ich dann hier bin http://toughmudder.de/
  @michi & Manny: Ihr seid ja immer soooo nett....aber ich weiß ja wer es sagt


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Februar 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Kann da leider auch nicht! Denke das ich dann hier bin http://toughmudder.de/
> @michi & Manny: Ihr seid ja immer soooo nett....aber ich weiß ja wer es sagt



Echt? 

Zur Vorbereitung fahre ich durch die Schlucht und läufst.....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (9. Februar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Zur Vorbereitung fahre ich durch die Schlucht und läufst.....


 
Denke schon! Am 9März fängt es hiermit an http://www.braveheartbattle.de/ 
Ich hoffe, auch dieses Jahr ein Braveheart zu werden


----------



## Thomthom (9. Februar 2013)

Respekt,die ganze Härte!


----------



## ultraenz (15. Februar 2013)

Sonntag Filthys?


----------



## Mätz__ (15. Februar 2013)

Ich hab sowas gehört..... sollte dann ja kein Schnee mehr da sein.
Auf der Filthy Seite steht zwar irgendwas von ner Art Freeride kurs, aber da können wohl immer nur bis zu 6 Leute sich anmelden. Die sollten also nicht den ganzen Park in anspruch nehmen.

Hab gerade das Wohnzimmer in beschlag genommen. Muss meiner Möhre erstmal ordentlich Wartung zukommen lassen. Dann sollte es auch Sonntag wieder laufen!


----------



## ultraenz (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn da Fahrkurse sind kann man immernoch gut fahren.
Ich hab einen Platz ab Kaki frei falls du Interesse hast.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (17. Februar 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Sonntag Filthys?


 
Und wie war es?


----------



## ultraenz (17. Februar 2013)

Super natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (18. Februar 2013)

Schön


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es mit radeln aus?


----------



## pruus (19. Februar 2013)

könnte morgen Nachmittag nach 14 Uhr aber dann lieber bei mir in der Nähe....


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Februar 2013)

Da arbeiten einige noch...


----------



## pruus (19. Februar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Da arbeiten einige noch...


Die armen Menschen tun mir leid! 
Für deine Mitternachtsspäßchen hab´ich leider immer noch kein equipment....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (20. Februar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit radeln aus?


 
Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin bis zum 9ten März im Laufmodus. Danach bin ich wieder dabei.
Im Moment scheint es aber, als wolle die Grippe besitz von mir ergreifen 

Gruß und Euch viel Spaß CA


----------



## pruus (21. Februar 2013)

hoffe ich krieg´keine Probleme hier vonwegen Schleichreklame odder sowas; aber bin schon gespannt was ihr von meinem Eierladen findet....


----------



## oliver13007 (21. Februar 2013)

Netter Eierladen... bekommste noch so Reparaturbühnen oder machste das erste mal von der Decke aus mit Halterungen?? Ist relativ klein der Laden bzw. die Werkstatt oder??


----------



## pruus (21. Februar 2013)

ja ist ziemlich klein. Aber für mich alleine reichts und draußen ist Platz ohne Ende. Hab´son Ständer für leichte bikes aber dem Joe sein teures Teil wollte ich da nicht reinklemmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Februar 2013)

Falls der Laden fein und klein wird , ist das doch ok!

Endlich wieder Schnee


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (24. Februar 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Falls der Laden fein und klein wird , ist das doch ok!
> 
> Endlich wieder Schnee


 
Lieber klein und gut durchkommen, als groß und direkt den Bach runten gehen! 

Was hast Du gegen den schööönen Schnee? Ist doch mal was anderes


----------



## iglg (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich wohne ab März in der Region und möchte ungern immer alleine biken.

Ich komme aus Norddeutschland und fahre nun im 13. Jahr MTB.

Mit Springen, Freeride usw. habe ich eher nichts am Hut. 

Deshalb suche ich Biker, die Spaß an Touren haben und mir die Strecken und Trails rund um Kempen zeigen. 

Gelegentliche Fahrten zu weiteren Spots in der Umgebung wären auch schön.

Gibt es hier in der Region Gruppen, die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig zusammenkommen?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn da etwas ginge 

VG


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Da bist Du hier genau richtig. 

Es gibt noch einen Fred , die Treffen sich am Hülser Berg.

Da hast Du nun die Wahl......


----------



## Dutchmanny (26. Februar 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohne ab März in der Region und möchte ungern immer alleine biken.
> 
> ...


 Willkommen hier.... kom doch einfach mal mit. (wenn das wetter past)


----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2013)

Habt Ihr einen festen Termin, oder verabredet Ihr Euch spontan über das Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (27. Februar 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich fahre hier erst seit kurzem mit aber an der holländischen Grenze schon ewig. Neuerdings Start Dienstag und Freitagabend an meinem Laden in 41372 Overhetfeld.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Februar 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Habt Ihr einen festen Termin, oder verabredet Ihr Euch spontan über das Forum?



Spontan übers Forum fürs Wochenende.
 Früher gab es mal eine Mittwochs Runde, da fährt aber keiner mehr mit. So habe ich für mich daraus eine Dienstag und Donnerstag Runde gemacht.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mal was besser ist, dann fahre ich auch wieder mit...
Kann nur sagen die Runden machen Spaß 

Ich fange auch in ein paar Wochen wieder an ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen in den SH (Süchtelner Höhen)...muss nur was wärmer und trocken sein


----------



## Junior97 (1. März 2013)

Moin wollt mal Fragen ob hier so der ein oder andere der ist der mal am Müllberg fährt ? Da ich jetzt auch nen Downhiller habe und zu zweit machts ja mehr spaß  

Gruß
Jan


----------



## ultraenz (1. März 2013)

Welchen Muellberg meinste? Suechteln?


----------



## fred-star (1. März 2013)

Denke er meint mg


----------



## Junior97 (1. März 2013)

Ich meine den an der Graf Haeseler Straße weis nicht ob das schon Süchteln ist. Meinst du den denn auch ?


----------



## oliver13007 (1. März 2013)

Da schein Mönchengladnach zu sein ... hinter der Autobahn 
Woher kommste denn?? MG??


----------



## Junior97 (1. März 2013)

Jap komme aus MG fahre aber regelmäßig in den Süchtelnerhöhen da ich CC und Marathon fahre


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. März 2013)

Das Wetter wird besser

Ich fahre nächste Woche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (3. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin wollt mal Fragen ob hier so der ein oder andere der ist der mal am Müllberg fährt ? Da ich jetzt auch nen Downhiller habe und zu zweit machts ja mehr spaß
> 
> Gruß
> Jan



Die letzten Jahre war am Müllberg immer reger Betrieb und die Strecken wurden permanent ausgebaut.
Momentan ist es dort eher still, da wir letztes Jahr Probleme mit der Stadt bekommen haben.

Spaßvögel haben dort einen Northshore hingebaut, der das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht hat.
Wir mussten die gesamte Downhillstrecke abreißen, das primäre Problem war aber (laut Gesprächen mit der Stadt) der Northshore und eine damit verbundene Brandgefahr.

Momentan gibt es dort nur eine Abfahrt, mal gucken was der Frühling bringt


----------



## Junior97 (4. März 2013)

Ich war gestern mal kurz da und nen bisschen fahrbar ist sie noch wo war der Northshore denn ? 
Vielleicht kann man sich demnächst ja mal dort zum Bauen treffen.


----------



## Gudyo (4. März 2013)

Nabend,
erste Mal keinen kalten Arsch gehabt heute. Weiß einer was das fürn seltsamer gelber Fleck am Himmmel war? @Michel: Würde schon gerne aber im Moment hab ich max. für ne Stunde Luft und das im flachen. @junior: Auch wen ich kein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin, würde ich sowas nicht hier im Forum diskutieren. Ich fahr regelmäßig da hoch und runter und hab den Bauwahn voriges Jahr mitbekommen. Meiner Erinnerung nach wars kein Northshore sondern ein Roadgap über den Hauptweg. Ich glaube auch nicht das die Stadt das weiterbauen dort toleriert. Die haben da ihren Grünabladeplatz und sehen natürlich  direkt wen da was gemacht wird. Hab mich auch mit Hundehaltern die ihre Kackrüden da freilaufen lassen unterhalten. Die hat man teilweise angezählt wen die ihre Viecher in Gefahr sahen, sollte man auch nicht machen, die Petzen nämlich auch ganz gern. Ganz davon ab, wen du den grossen Gap ins Flat am Ende des Trails hinkriegst, brauchste keine künstlichen Hindernisse mehr .
So jemand für ne AltherrenKoronarAusdauerAufbaurunde durch die Landwehr zu begeistern? Abfahrt morgen 17.00 Uhr Paul Moor Schule
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## oliver13007 (4. März 2013)

Schade MG ist ein bisschen weit... ich brauch auch erst mal wieder Puste...um ne größere Runde zu schaffen...
Ich fahre morgen Abend 17:30 Uhr ne Runde durch die Süchtelner Höhen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. März 2013)

Hallo,

Ich war heute, denke das ich Mittwoch wieder fahre.
 SH ,da fahren welche mit Fullface und Ritter Rüstung rum


----------



## oliver13007 (4. März 2013)

hast du die heute gesehen??
Grünes commencal??


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. März 2013)

Gesehen ja, aber ich war so schnell, das ich kein Rad erkannt habe....


----------



## oliver13007 (4. März 2013)

ich war auch heute da...bin mit den jungs gefahren und haben was gequatscht


----------



## Junior97 (7. März 2013)

Ich fahre dann mal zum Müllberg MG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (7. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich fahre dann mal zum Müllberg MG



sag mal bescheid was da noch so ist an Strecke...am liebsten wäre je eine paar Handyfotos 
Dir viel Spaß


----------



## Junior97 (7. März 2013)

Hab keine gemacht da ist wieder einiges ! 
Die Funbox ist wieder Springbar dieses Sprung der vermutlich ein Steinfeld darstellen soll den gibs wieder und reichlich neue Kicker.


----------



## Barnsch (7. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

ist einer von euch am Samstag beim CTF in Schwalmtal dabei?

Gruß
Benni


----------



## ultraenz (7. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hab keine gemacht da ist wieder einiges !
> Die Funbox ist wieder Springbar dieses Sprung der vermutlich ein Steinfeld darstellen soll den gibs wieder und reichlich neue Kicker.



Das klingt spaßig, wäre nett wenn du, bevor du das nächste Mal dahin fährst etwas früher bescheid sagen könntest, dann würde ich mal vorbeikommen oder dich iwo einsammeln...


----------



## Junior97 (7. März 2013)

Ok könn wir so machen


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. März 2013)

Barnsch schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ist einer von euch am Samstag beim CTF in Schwalmtal dabei?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Benni
Ich mus leider arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. März 2013)

Barnsch schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ist einer von euch am Samstag beim CTF in Schwalmtal dabei?
> 
> ...


 
Wo ich bin, weißt du ja von Robert 
Dir viel Spaß wenn du fährst 

Gruß auch Zuhause Clemens


----------



## Gudyo (8. März 2013)

Tach, also wen es nicht gerade regnet wie aus Kübeln, werd ich wohl am Start sein aber 1. nur die kleine Runde und 2. praktisch im Schritttempo. Hab vor so gegen 10 zu starten. Da die Strecken ja wohl ausschließlich durch bekanntes Terain geht, kann ich also auch früher aussteigen oder abkürzen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Junior97 (8. März 2013)

Ich werde morgen da sein fahre aber langsam weil am Sonntag die Dinslakener CTF ist und ich die unter 2:30minuten schaffen will


----------



## Junior97 (8. März 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt zum Müllberg werde bis 7uhr ungefähr da sein.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen da sein fahre aber langsam weil am Sonntag die Dinslakener CTF ist und ich die unter 2:30minuten schaffen will



In 150 sec.? Da hast Du dir aber was vorgenommen .
 Wobei 2,5 h ist schon mal eine Hausnr.!!


----------



## pruus (8. März 2013)

Fahre gleich mit meinem Köter vom Laden nach Hause mit kleinem Abstecher Richtung Meinweg. Soll ma´ langsam aufhören zu fisseln, mensch!


----------



## Landmichel (8. März 2013)

Hallo, bin zum ersten Mal hier. Ich fahre mit einem Kumpel immer Sonntags Süchtelner Höhen/Hinsbecker Schweiz/Louisenburg/Venloer Heide. Wir waren auch im Januar in den SH bei Dreckswetter unterwegs (altersbedingt in gemäßigtem Tempo (beide 45 Jahre und mit 29er LaPierre unterwegs)). Wie alt seid Ihr denn so?? Gibt es die Landwehr an Haus Waldfrieden im Bockert noch (bin ich oft als Kind gefahren) wenn ja, wie weit kann man die fahren? Danke für Antworten und gute Fahrt!


----------



## Barnsch (8. März 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Hallo Benni
> Ich mus leider arbeiten.



Schade Manny, aber kann man nichts machen. Ist eh viel zu warm für dich im Vergleich zu den Temperaturen von unserem letzten CTF Ich sag nur -7°C und eingefrorener Trinkschlauch...



CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Wo ich bin, weißt du ja von Robert
> Dir viel Spaß wenn du fährst
> 
> Gruß auch Zuhause Clemens



Ihr alten Bike-Verräter müsst ja unbedingt an eurem Todeslauf teilnehmen Wär das nicht so weit weg, dann würde ich die Strecke mit dem Bike neben euch herfahren



Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach, also wen es nicht gerade regnet wie aus Kübeln, werd ich wohl am Start sein aber 1. nur die kleine Runde und 2. praktisch im Schritttempo. Hab vor so gegen 10 zu starten. Da die Strecken ja wohl ausschließlich durch bekanntes Terain geht, kann ich also auch früher aussteigen oder abkürzen.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm! Wenigstens ein bekanntes Gesicht (wenn auch lange nicht mehr gesehen). Blöd nur, dass ich mir die große Runde vorgenommen habe (wenn ich schonmal ins weit entfernte Schwalmtal reise) und dementsprechend halbwegs Gas geben möchte. Würde mich trotzdem freuen, wen man sich wenigstens zum Hallo sagen mal wieder trifft.


----------



## pruus (8. März 2013)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Hallo, bin zum ersten Mal hier. Ich fahre mit einem Kumpel immer Sonntags Süchtelner Höhen/Hinsbecker Schweiz/Louisenburg/Venloer Heide. Wir waren auch im Januar in den SH bei Dreckswetter unterwegs (altersbedingt in gemäßigtem Tempo (beide 45 Jahre und mit 29er LaPierre unterwegs)). Wie alt seid Ihr denn so?? Gibt es die Landwehr an Haus Waldfrieden im Bockert noch (bin ich oft als Kind gefahren) wenn ja, wie weit kann man die fahren? Danke für Antworten und gute Fahrt!



welcom!
Ich bin 55 und steh´inzwischen auch mehr auf Genußfahrten.


----------



## Landmichel (8. März 2013)

Danke fürs welcome.  Sonntag fahren wir nicht, bei dem angesagten Mistwetter. Bin daher vorhin die Landwehr bei Bocholt/Dornbusch gefahren. Tolle Strecke und kein Matsch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (8. März 2013)

@_Barnsch_: is kein Problem, frag mal Olli und Manny, ich bin wie der Igel immer schon da, egal wie schnell die andern fahren . Ich entscheide morgen um 9 Uhr ob ich fahr oder nicht. @_Landmichel_: Willkommen in der Community, mit dem Alter bist schon gut aufgestellt hier, der harte Kern liegt so +- 10 Jahre. Alle unter 30 kriegen Zussatzgewichte oder wir lassen denen die Luft ab wen die zu sehr jagen. Zu deiner Frage: Die Landwehr ist beiderseits der A 61 fahrbar, nicht zuletzt weil wir da Landschaftspflege betreiben. Du kannst am Franziskushaus westlich einsteigen und dann bis Cafe Waldfrieden hoch und auf der anderen Seite der BAB bis zur Pumpstation runter, dürften so um die 6 km sein. Die komplette Tour findest du unter Greentubes bei MTB-Heinsberg.de, der wohl besten lokalen MTB-Seite hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Landmichel (8. März 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Infos, dann wird die nächste Tour wohl von hier (wohne in Lobberich-Bocholt) über Haus Waldfrieden nach MG gehen.


----------



## Junior97 (8. März 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> In 150 sec.? Da hast Du dir aber was vorgenommen .
> Wobei 2,5 h ist schon mal eine Hausnr.!!



waren zwei stunden und 30minuten gemeint wobei es bei den 73km eher drei stunden werden


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. März 2013)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Infos, dann wird die nächste Tour wohl von hier (wohne in Lobberich-Bocholt) über Haus Waldfrieden nach MG gehen.



Hallo,

Ich bin der, der immer durch Bocholt zu den Süchtelner Höhen fährt...


----------



## Landmichel (8. März 2013)

Dann sind wir uns sicher schon begegnet, wir fahren meist Haus Milbeck-JugendherbergeHinsbeck-Haus Waldesruh-Kovermühle-Blaue Lagune-KrickenbeckerSeen-HinsbeckerHöhen-Bocholt. Immer Sonntags ab 10.00.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. März 2013)

Tya Benni. Kannst es ja mal versuchen, ob du mit deinem Bike durch die Lauer oder durch das RÃ¼ckhaltebecken kommst. Aber mit breiten Reifen und ordentlich Geschwindigkeit fÃ¤hrst du bestimmt drÃ¼ber ðð

WÃ¼nsche allen daheim ein schÃ¶nes Woende. 
DrÃ¼ckt uns die Daumen


----------



## Kizou (8. März 2013)

Hab mal was getestet....

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27080/hd?qc=hd


----------



## Olli.P. (8. März 2013)

> @_Barnsch_: is kein Problem, frag mal Olli und Manny,



Ich kann leider auch nicht, da ich am 25.3. wieder operiert werde.Denke mal das es frühstens im August was wird, wenn überhaupt.
Viel Spass euch allen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## ultraenz (8. März 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hab mal was getestet....
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27080/hd?qc=hd



Die Perspektive ist ziemlich cool, aber was sagt dein Nacken dazu???

und was ist hier ueberhaupt los heute, so viel war das letzte halbe Jahr nicht los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (8. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Die Perspektive ist ziemlich cool, aber was sagt dein Nacken dazu???
> 
> und was ist hier ueberhaupt los heute, so viel war das letzte halbe Jahr nicht los...



3Tage Sonne und 15 Grad


----------



## Kizou (8. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Die Perspektive ist ziemlich cool, aber was sagt dein Nacken dazu???
> 
> und was ist hier ueberhaupt los heute, so viel war das letzte halbe Jahr nicht los...



2 Tage Frühling,.....Yeeeeeha !


Ist halt schon n kleines Nackentraining .


Ich fahre aber auch keine Tour damit.


----------



## ultraenz (8. März 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> 3Tage Sonne und 15 Grad



Das erklaert einiges....
Ich brauch dringend wieder ein tourenfaehiges Rad, damit das mit dem Altersdurchschnitt auch mal wieder was bei euch wird und ich wieder regelmaessiger unterwegs bin. ;-)
Hat hier zufaellig jemand eins abzugeben?  Am besten mit Stufentenrabatt...


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. März 2013)

Stufentenrabatt kenne ich nicht und gibt's hier nicht 

@ Andy: Echt geiles Video ð


----------



## ultraenz (8. März 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Stufentenrabatt kenne ich nicht und gibt's hier nicht



Ein Angebot von dir waere wegen der Kindergroesse eh nicht in die engere Auswahl gekommen...


----------



## oliver13007 (8. März 2013)

Geiles Video und auch ne super Quali...und mal nicht so extrem verwackelt. TOP
Wo war denn Drehort??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (8. März 2013)

Die Wankumer-Heide !


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2013)

Schönes Video Andy! Aber eher nur für geplante Dreharbeiten zu verwenden, kann mir vorstellen das du da ganz schönen Hebel am Helm hast.  @ultraenz: Richtiger Schenkelklopfer!! Wird Zeit das Manny wieder paar Steilvorlagen liefert


----------



## Kizou (9. März 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Schönes Video Andy! Aber eher nur für geplante Dreharbeiten zu verwenden, kann mir vorstellen das du da ganz schönen Hebel am Helm hast.  @ultraenz: Richtiger Schenkelklopfer!! Wird Zeit das Manny wieder paar Steilvorlagen liefert



....so soll es auch sein. Soll für ein bisschen Abwechslung im Video sorgen.


----------



## Dutchmanny (9. März 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @_Barnsch_: is kein Problem, frag mal Olli und Manny


Musst du jetzt alte leichen aus dem keller holen.....


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2013)

Nabend,
habe mich heut morgen gegen die CTF entschieden waren aber dennoch im Suddel unterwegs. Danke Carsten für die Begleitung, war wie immer ne schöne Runde. Es ist schon ätzend wie ein Tag Regen die Trails verändert. Donnerstag soll es kalt aber trocken werden. Sage mal 17 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden an. Gruss Friedhelm
PS: @Manny: muss doch die alten Kamellen rausholen, passiert ja noch nich so viel neues 
PSS: @Olli: Gute Besserung, tu dir Ruhe an, das wird schon


----------



## Barnsch (9. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Bin heute mitgefahren beim CTF und muss sagen ich war schon lange nicht mehr so nass und eingesaut Die heiße Dusche zuhause war die pure Glückseligkeit.
Waren wirklich ein paar schöne Trails dabei. Ohne das miese Wetter wäre es auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser gewesen. Und die Streckenkennzeichnung war eher bescheiden, so dass ich mich mehrmals verfahren habe. Mein Bike war so eingeschlammt, dass sich meine Hinterbremse verabschiedet hat. Irgendwie hat sich die Rückstellfeder von den Bremsbelägen um selbige herumgewickelt- Sachen gibts.
Hatte die ganze Zeit gehofft noch "Igel" Friedhelm zu überholen


----------



## Schwungmasse (10. März 2013)

Tach zusammen und Hallo an die Neuen

nach langer Zeit meld ich mich auch mal wieder ;-)

Friedhelm, war trotz ausgezeichneter Sudelei mal wieder nett gestern.

Donnerstag geht wahrscheinlich klar, sag Dienstag Abend Bescheid.

Chris: will die Tage nochnen Hardtail zusammenbauen, trainier schonmal " Bremse richtig rum" ;-)

MFG C


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. März 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Tach zusammen und Hallo an die Neuen
> 
> nach langer Zeit meld ich mich auch mal wieder ;-)
> 
> ...



Neuer Nic.......tztztztz


----------



## Schwungmasse (11. März 2013)

Tja Michael,
 das passiert, wenn einem der Account abhanden kommt.

BTW, ist noch jemand angenervt, dass der Sommer schon wieder vorbei ist?

Alex, Ruhe bewahren   Ich fange heute an, das Radel zusammenzustecken.

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. März 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> habe mich heut morgen gegen die CTF entschieden waren aber dennoch im Suddel unterwegs. Danke Carsten für die Begleitung, war wie immer ne schöne Runde. Es ist schon ätzend wie ein Tag Regen die Trails verändert. Donnerstag soll es kalt aber trocken werden. Sage mal 17 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden an. Gruss Friedhelm
> PS: @Manny: muss doch die alten Kamellen rausholen, passiert ja noch nich so viel neues
> PSS: @Olli: Gute Besserung, tu dir Ruhe an, das wird schon



Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr ist mir zu früh, aber wie sieht es mit dem WE aus? Es soll ja ein wenig wärmer werden......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (12. März 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/HWMZweiradshop/566033696755138?skip_nax_wizard=true

Ich genieße derweil den Schnee noch ein wenig. Um halb sieben gehts los. To like or not to like, this is here the question...


----------



## Gudyo (12. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wärmer ja aber mit Regen fürs WE und +5 mit Regen sind nich wirklich lustitsch. Schaun mir mal was die Frösche so ab Freitag sagen.


----------



## pruus (12. März 2013)

Herr Lehrer, ich weiß was! Wenn man sein Radel im Winter mit dem Wasserschlauch reinigt, sollte man gesteigerten Wert darauf legen, das die nachfolgende Trockenlegung desselben gründlich und vollständig erfolgt. Bei nichtbefolgen dieser Anweisung droht die Notlandung im Bach nach einer Abfahrt mit etwa 40 kmh durch erfrorene Bremszüge und subsequentem Ausfalles der gesammten XT- Anlage. So geschehen heute kurz nach sieben im Grenzwald an der Alten Zollstrasse, Elmpt. Etwaiige Zeugen werden gebeten die Schn.... zu halten weil ich sie sonst anzeigen werde wegen unterlassener Lachhilfeleistung!


----------



## oliver13007 (12. März 2013)

Hoffe Dir ist nix passiert??


----------



## pruus (12. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Hoffe Dir ist nix passiert??


außer diesem nichts, nein haha


----------



## pruus (12. März 2013)

soähnlich muß es ausgesehen haben als ich raußgekrakselt bin....


----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2013)

Morgen,
angesichts der Großwetterlage rudere ich für heute zurück. Da setz ich mich lieber auf die Rolle.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. März 2013)

Morgen?


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. März 2013)

Mus leider arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (15. März 2013)

Arbeiten


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gestern 18 km durch Matsch gefahren und musste anschließend das Bike aus meinen Pobacken ziehen, das reicht noch nicht für ne längere Tour. Sorry!


----------



## Landmichel (16. März 2013)

Hallo, heute ist es besser. Bin gerade 22 km Hinsbecker Schweiz gefahren, Matsch war erträglich. Trocken, ein wenig Sonne, kaum Hunde und Walker


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (16. März 2013)

Ich leider auch nicht. Verschleppte Grippe sagt der HNO


----------



## Landmichel (16. März 2013)

Hallo nochmal, hat jemand Lust auf eine 25-30km Runde in gemäßigtem Tempo (Hinsbeck-Voursenbeck-Poelvensee...)? Abfahrt ist morgen um 10.30 Uhr an der S-Kurve in Lobberich-Oberbocholt. Sind bis jetzt 2 Mann, bei Regen fällts aus:-(


----------



## oliver13007 (16. März 2013)

Gerne, aber momentan bin ich Bikelos...warte auf DHL :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (16. März 2013)

In der neuen bike ist ein Test von MTBs von Versendern für 999,- , die haben alle mit gut und sehr gut abgeschnitten;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Gerne, aber momentan bin ich Bikelos...warte auf DHL :-(



Was bringt DHL?
 @Landmichel:
Morgen leider nicht.


----------



## oliver13007 (16. März 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Was bringt DHL?



Ein Paket von Canyon 
Ich tausche meine AMS 150 gegen eine Canyon Torque FRX...die Filtys und ein paar ander Location's haben mir gezeigt, dass ich mit dem AMS nicht ausreichend versorgt bin. Max. zugelassen für Sprünge bis 1m und maximal 115kg inkl. Fahrer, Klamotten und Bike...
Leider bewege ich somit das Bike Gewichtsmäßig mit meinen 95kg netto an der Belastungsgrenze...

Als zweites Bike für Touren das Canyon Nerve AL 7.0 oder das Radon Slide 140 7.0 beide für 1.599,-
Da weiß ich noch nicht ganz wie ich mich entscheiden soll... meine Gedanke gingen sogar in die Richtung Hardtail...
Anfang April will ich aber für die kommenden Ausfahrten gerüstet sein


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Ein Paket von Canyon
> Ich tausche meine AMS 150 gegen eine Canyon Torque FRX...die Filtys und ein paar ander Location's haben mir gezeigt, dass ich mit dem AMS nicht ausreichend versorgt bin. Max. zugelassen für Sprünge bis 1m und maximal 115kg inkl. Fahrer, Klamotten und Bike...
> Leider bewege ich somit das Bike Gewichtsmäßig mit meinen 95kg netto an der Belastungsgrenze...
> 
> ...




Cool. 

29er Hardtail ist auch nicht schlecht.......


----------



## oliver13007 (16. März 2013)

Bin ich schon gefahren und die sind echt schnell, aber ich brauch was robustes und da wäre eine 26er sinnvoller...
Ich finde 29er zu groß...die optimale Lösung sind die 27,5er (für mich jetzt)


----------



## Kizou (17. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Ein Paket von Canyon
> Ich tausche meine AMS 150 gegen eine Canyon Torque FRX...die Filtys und ein paar ander Location's haben mir gezeigt, dass ich mit dem AMS nicht ausreichend versorgt bin. Max. zugelassen für Sprünge bis 1m und maximal 115kg inkl. Fahrer, Klamotten und Bike...
> Leider bewege ich somit das Bike Gewichtsmäßig mit meinen 95kg netto an der Belastungsgrenze...
> 
> ...



Ein " normales " Torque  würde auch reichen , denke ich.
Bist du schonmal beide gefahren ?

Aber geile Entscheidung!


----------



## oliver13007 (17. März 2013)

nein ein torque bin ich noch nicht gefahren... habe das torque frx bestellt mit der boxxer...deswegen brauche ich noch ein tourenrad.


----------



## Kizou (17. März 2013)

Aber dringend, denn Frx ohne Lift... Noch nicht einmal ne garageneinfahrt hoch ;-)

Mit nem  norm. Torque kannste Park und Trail ballern.


----------



## oliver13007 (17. März 2013)

richtig  und jetzt noch was für touren...dann bin ich für Saison 2013 gerüstet


----------



## Kizou (17. März 2013)

Jemand mit zum dirtmasters ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (17. März 2013)

bin da beim Dirtmasters


----------



## Hoshigo (18. März 2013)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> am 10.07-14.07 wollten wir, so wie letztes Jahr, nach Morzine/Frankreich fahren.
> Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist herzlich eingeladen, es werden allerdings keine Touren gefahren
> Nur mit dem Lift hoch und bergab schreddern. Da wir noch eine Unterkunft suchen wären noch Plätze frei, je mehr desto bessser



Hi,

wir fahren vom 06.07. bis 13.07. nach Morzine (mit 8 Man). Habe gerade festgestellt, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch das große Harley Treffen dort stattfindet... Dann wird es dort sehhhhr voll. 
Habt ihr schon gebucht? Wir sind dieses Jahr leider spät dran mit dem buchen... Aber noch sind Buden zu bekommen 
Gruß
Hoshi aus Viersen


----------



## Junior97 (18. März 2013)

Ich fahre dann jetzt zum Müllberg MG vielleicht ist ja jemand da.


----------



## oliver13007 (18. März 2013)

die meisten, denke ich, werden arbeiten müssen


----------



## Schwungmasse (18. März 2013)

Hab mich gerade bei ner kurzen Hausrunde gewundert:
was ist dieses krümelige, staubende Zeug unter den Reifen ;-)

Erkenntniss:

Fahrwerk 2013 steht dank Lord Helmchen, beim Motor ist noch einiges im Argen, Leistungsgewicht und so.

Wenn noch machbar, würd ich mich für die Morzinegeschichte vom Freakadelle auch noch melden, wenn ich nicht viel raufstrampeln muss ;-)
Die Runterrollpfade sehen ja zumindest im Netz sehr nett aus, hab auch in den Filthys nen bischen geübt.

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> die meisten, denke ich, werden arbeiten müssen



Nö, Resturlaub........

Also, wer noch Tagesfreiheit hat und eine Ründe drehen möchte ......

    @Carsten: ja der Lord. Hast Du nun den Richtigen Sag?

Du warst doch nicht Heimlich bei den Filthys?

In der Schlucht war heute noch Nichts mit Trocken ...


----------



## oliver13007 (18. März 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Du warst doch nicht Heimlich bei den Filthys?
> 
> In der Schlucht ist noch Nichts mit Trocken ...



Filthys müssen wir auf jeden Fall nochmal wiederholen mit alle Mann 

...und morgen habe sie leichte Regenschauer gemeldet...für Mittwoch leichter Schneefall


----------



## Schwungmasse (19. März 2013)

Ja, ein/zweimal waren wir in den Filthies ;-)

Sag und Federwegsnutzung haben sich nur marginal verbessert,bin einfach zu schwer.
 Der Lord hat mir noch ein paar Luftkammerringe geschickt, um den Druck runterzukriegen, hab aber Momentan keine Lust zum Weiterbasteln

Ansprechen und Schlagabsorbtion haben selbst zum Fox nochmal deutlich zugelegt.
Zugstufe hat einen weiteren Einstellbereich und Platform ist deutlich spürbar zwischen ganz fluffig, straff uind fast blockiert a l a Fox CTD.

Fazit:

Mit DT ist der Hinterbau der Gabel hinterhergehoppelt, mit Fox wurde es besser, mittlerweile empfinde ich Lyrik und Hinterbau als gleichwertig.

Was auch ein Argument für mich war:

Leicht! schöngerechnet kostet der komplette LH Monarch kaum mehr als den vorhandenen Fox puschen zu lassen, ging auf jedenfall schneller mit direktem Kontakt.
Mein Fox hat ne Schramme in der Luftkammer, deshalb wäre mit Austausch derselben die Preisgleichheit rausgekommen.

So, jetzt fahr ich erstmal nen Reifentransporter zum Sachsenring, um morgen einige davon gleich wieder zu vernichten.

Bis die Tage C.


----------



## ultraenz (20. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> ...und morgen habe sie leichte Regenschauer gemeldet...für Mittwoch leichter Schneefall



Wie wärs mit Samstag? Zeitweise leichter Regen bei 4-6 Grad laut Internet, falls sie nicht noch schlimmeres ansagen wäre es doch einigermaßen fahrbar...

Oder soll das neue Spielzeug nicht direkt eingesaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Samstag? Zeitweise leichter Regen bei 4-6 Grad laut Internet, falls sie nicht noch schlimmeres ansagen wäre es doch einigermaßen fahrbar...
> 
> Oder soll das neue Spielzeug nicht direkt eingesaut werden?



Wochenende ist bei mir immer schlecht...da ist mein Sohn bei mir 
Wie wäre es denn mit nächster Woche?? unter der Woche nach 17 Uhr habe ich eigentlich immer Zeit. ..nur ne Tour fahren ist da nicht so mit dem neune Bike... guckst Du







Muss mir erst noch eine Zweitbike kaufen...für Tour


----------



## Junior97 (20. März 2013)

Müllberg Update !!!!
ich weis zwar nciht wer aber irgendwer hat auf der Alten Dh Strecke wieder mächtig aufgerüstet in Form von einem fetten Wallride ! Leider liegt in der Kurve davor jetzt ein Stein


----------



## ultraenz (20. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit nächster Woche?? unter der Woche nach 17 Uhr habe ich eigentlich immer Zeit. ..nur ne Tour fahren ist da nicht so mit dem neune Bike... guckst Du
> 
> Muss mir erst noch eine Zweitbike kaufen...für Tour



Ich habs gerade schon bewundert...Aber mir gehts genauso, ich hab seit November ein YT Tues im Keller stehen und auch kein Tourenrad mehr.

Kennst du hier in der Nähe was, wozu man ansatzweise so viel Federweg braucht, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei...


----------



## Kizou (20. März 2013)

In Neukirchen Vluyn, auf der Halde Norddeutschland gibt es eine " Freeride " Abfahrt. Ohne Lift !

http://s364792129.website-start.de/sportangebote/freeride-downhill/

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21156


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyIGVh1hPWo"]Downhill Freeride Halde Norddeutschland 3 Contour HD 1080P - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ultraenz (20. März 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> In Neukirchen Vluyn, auf der Halde Norddeutschland gibt es eine " Freeride " Abfahrt. Ohne Lift !
> 
> http://s364792129.website-start.de/sportangebote/freeride-downhill/
> 
> ...



Halde Norddeutschland ist bekannt, aber ist von Kaldenkirchen aus auch fast ein Stündchen zu fahren, da bin ich dann auch fast schon bei den Filthys...


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

Halde Norddeutschland kenne ich auch...war nur noch nicht da...

von Nettetal/ Süchteln ist das ein Stündchen zu beiden Spots, wobei die Filthys mehr bieten...

@ ultraenz  kommst duaus nettetal oder kaldenkirchen?? ich arbeite in nettetal

@ kizou  warst du schon in moers? lohnt sich die fahrt dort hin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (20. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Halde Norddeutschland kenne ich auch...war nur noch nicht da...
> 
> von Nettetal/ Süchteln ist das ein Stündchen zu beiden Spots, wobei die Filthys mehr bieten...
> 
> ...



Ich wohne in Kaldenkirchen.

Die Strecke in Moers hab ich als ziemlich spaßig in Erinnerung, allerdings braucht man da nicht zwingend so viel Federweg...


----------



## Kizou (20. März 2013)

Für mich sind es 15 min.
Es sind halt knapp 500 m Abfahrt .
Für um die Ecke mal eben hin, ganz nett, mehr aber auch nicht.
Obwohl es für mich ein Katzensprung ist, fahre ich lieber direkt zu den Filthies.
Für mal eben abends n Stündchen , ist's o.k.


----------



## Kizou (20. März 2013)

Der Countdown in W'berg läuft....
Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee weg!


----------



## Junior97 (20. März 2013)

Wie ist das denn jetzt mit dem fahren auf der Freeride Halde ?


----------



## Kizou (20. März 2013)

Kurz


----------



## ultraenz (20. März 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Kurz


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


>



also nächste Woche (bei trockenem Wetter) ne runde durch die SH??


----------



## Kizou (20. März 2013)

Bock hätte ich, nur noch keine Kondi.... Bin noch im wintermodus


----------



## ultraenz (20. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> also nächste Woche (bei trockenem Wetter) ne runde durch die SH??



Klingt nach nem guten Plan


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. März 2013)

@ juppi: Cooles Rad!

@all: Wie sieht es mit dem WE aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (20. März 2013)

Freitagabend Fete, Samstag Abeddeh, dann Fete. Sonntagmittag?


----------



## freakadelle88 (20. März 2013)

Hoshigo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir fahren vom 06.07. bis 13.07. nach Morzine (mit 8 Man). Habe gerade festgestellt, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch das große Harley Treffen dort stattfindet... Dann wird es dort sehhhhr voll.
> Habt ihr schon gebucht? Wir sind dieses Jahr leider spät dran mit dem buchen... Aber noch sind Buden zu bekommen
> ...



Hi, 
fährst du mit dem Christopher??? Ja wir haben schon ne Bude in Aussicht für bis zu 8 Mann. Im Moment sind wir ca.4-5
Gruß
Jean


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Bock hätte ich, nur noch keine Kondi.... Bin noch im wintermodus



ich auch...ne entspannte Runde...ich bin auch noch im Wintermodus...null Kondi..

Klingt nach nem guten Plan 	

finde ich auch...


----------



## Kizou (20. März 2013)

Das hört sich gut an.
Habe Nachtdienst, dürfte von daher nicht soo spät sein.


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an.
> Habe Nachtdienst, dürfte von daher nicht soo spät sein.



17:30 uhr...würde ich sagen...mo, di, mi..bin da offen...sollte nur nicht regnen


----------



## Kizou (20. März 2013)

Mi. soll wohl der schönste Tag werden...


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Mi. soll wohl der schönste Tag werden...



halten wir den doch mal fest


----------



## ultraenz (20. März 2013)

Mittwoch 17.30 klingt gut, genauer Treffpunkt bitte noch


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (20. März 2013)

Junge junge....hier ist ja richtig was los
Wollte nur einmal HALLO sagen.
  @_Juppi_: echt geiles bike

Auf der Halde Norddeutschland (102m hohe Aufschüttung vom Bergwerk) bin ich die letzten 4Monate ca.1-2 die Woche jeden verdammten Weg den es dort gibt gelaufen. Und auf dem Video sieht es wahrscheinlich spektakulärer aus als es ist  Aber für Kondi scheint die Halde gut zu sein, da man immer wieder selber hochfahren muss

Aber das ganze Laufen hat sich gelohnt. Darf mich Bravehardt 2013 nennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Mittwoch 17.30 klingt gut, genauer Treffpunkt bitte noch



Ich würde sagen 17:30 Uhr oben am Parkplatz vom Sportplatz.
An der Autobahn A61 / Mülldeponie ... sollte ja bekannt sein oder??


----------



## ultraenz (20. März 2013)

Mir nicht ganz, aber meine Nachforschungen per googlemaps haben ergeben, dass es hier 51.279575, 6.352243 sein sollte?!?


----------



## Kizou (20. März 2013)

Ist das der Parkplatz kurz hinter dem chinamann und für den kletterwald, wo wir uns schonmal trafen?


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ist das der Parkplatz kurz hinter dem chinamann und für den kletterwald, wo wir uns schonmal trafen?



ja genau das ist der Parkplatz

*Sportpark* *Süchtelner* *Höhen*https://maps.google.de/local_url?dq...e&s=ANYYN7nEdnE-wzVK6GrQLacJFbaLSLWdmw&dtab=2Hindenburgstraße 101
41749 Viersen


----------



## Kizou (21. März 2013)

Alles klar !


----------



## Schwungmasse (21. März 2013)

Unglaublich, dieser Frühling 

Die letzten zwei Tage hab ich morgens das Auto wieder vom Schnee befreien dürfen.

Mit dem Fahren habt ihr euch zielsicher den Tag ausgesucht, wo ich nicht kann. wär sicher lustig geworden, CC Tour mit schwerem Gerät 

BTW Chris, das "Tourenfahrad" ist fast fertig, fehlt nur noch ein Umwerfer.

Hat zufällig noch einer einen 31,6 Top Pull 3x9 Umwerfer rumliegen?
Ich dachte, ich hätte noch einen, konnte aber nur noch nen E-Type finden.

Und damit der Spass nicht aufhört:

Am nächsten WE hab ich Motorrad Training

MFG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2013)

Umwerfer habsch, kannste haben gegen studentische Spendenquittung 
Ich war jetzt 2 Tage in OWL, tatsächlich geschlossene 10 cm Schneedecke. Ich hab den Winter sooo satt. Ich werd morgen um 10 Uhr am Cafe Waldfrieden in die Landwehr fahren und mal sehen ob ich mehr als 18 km schaffe. 
Gruss Friedhelm

PS: Ich kennen den Bravehardt 2013! Herzlichen Glückwunsch von meiner Seite. Nächstes Ziel Embrun-Man?


----------



## Schwungmasse (22. März 2013)

Hohenstein-Ernsttal dito, auch noch Alt und Neuschnee.Geht mir genauso auf den Sender wie dir.

Das Umwerfer Angebot werde ich dankend annehmen.

Und würde auch gerne mit dir fahren, muss aber mitdem Moped nach WW.

Das wird kalt werden, glaub ich.

MFG C.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (22. März 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> PS: Ich kennen den Bravehardt 2013! Herzlichen Glückwunsch von meiner Seite. Nächstes Ziel Embrun-Man?


 
Ich Danke Dir Friedhelm 
Musste "Embrunman" gerade mal bei Google suchen. Kannte ich bis jetzt nicht. Ich muss zugeben, das Wasser nicht so mein Element ist. Damit verbinde ich immer son Trauma aus der Kindheit......snief....immer mit meinen ganzen Geschwistern in die Wanne am Sonnabend....aaaaaahhhhh.....wenn ich jetzt noch daran denke.....ich wurde immer gequält. Nein kein Wasser 
Aber auch so wäre mir das ganze ein wenig zu hart. Mein nächster Lauf ist der Strongmanrun am Nürburgring. Die kotzen sich ja alle auf ihren Internetseiten aus sie hätten "den härtesten Lauf" und da ich von meiner Schwester den Startplatz bekommen konnte,(der habe ich gedroht Sie in der Wanne zu ertränken) werde ich dies mal herausfinden. Danach ist der Airportweeze-Cross und noch ein Lauf dran. Aber alles nur zum Spaß.

Doch auch MTB soll dieses Jahr wieder gefahren werden. Den CTF in Klinkum oder wie das hieß, habe ich ja schon mit Benni & Manny gefahren (meine Ohren danken es mir jetzt noch)
als nächstes wäre dies hier vielleicht was für ALLE. Denke da auch an Manny. Er wollte in den Wäldern rund um Essen noch etwas Erdkunde betreiben 

*29.04.2012: CTF Essen-Steele*



von *Helius* » Di 10. Apr 2012, 16:06 
Datum: So, 29.04.2012 
Veranstalter: MSV Steele 2011 e.V. 
Strecken 66/ 46/ 20 km 
Startort: Freiher-v.-Stein-Str. 384, 45133 Essen
Seaside Beach Baldeney
Startzeit 09:30 bis 12:00 
Internet http://www.ruhrpottbiker.eu 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## mountain 31 (22. März 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Umwerfer habsch, kannste haben gegen studentische Spendenquittung
> Ich war jetzt 2 Tage in OWL, tatsächlich geschlossene 10 cm Schneedecke. Ich hab den Winter sooo satt. Ich werd morgen um 10 Uhr am Cafe Waldfrieden in die Landwehr fahren und mal sehen ob ich mehr als 18 km schaffe.
> Gruss Friedhelm
> 
> PS: Ich kennen den Bravehardt 2013! Herzlichen Glückwunsch von meiner Seite. Nächstes Ziel Embrun-Man?



 @Friedhelm: Cafe Waldfrieden, Viersen-Bockert??
                 ich enstaube mal mein Bike und morgen um 10.00 da! nur    nicht schnell bitte!


----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2013)

Ja das ist gemeint. Super, da freu ich mich. Mach dir mal keine Sorgen um die Geschwindigkeit, ein km langsamer und wir fahrn rückwärts


----------



## Schwungmasse (22. März 2013)

Korrektur:

Motorradtraining morgen wg Kälte abgesagt, bin um 10.00  am Cafe Waldfrieden, um den Schnitt zu senken. 

Friedhelm, wenn du denUmwerfer dabei haben könntest, würde ich die tage die spendenquittungen vorbeibringen.

MFG C.


----------



## Landmichel (22. März 2013)

Gerade 20km durch die SH gefahren, bei der Mocke ziemlich anstrengend, anschließend Pudding in den Beinen - aber gut war's...


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. März 2013)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Gerade 20km durch die SH gefahren, bei der Mocke ziemlich anstrengend, anschließend Pudding in den Beinen - aber gut war's...



Da haben wir uns verpaßt.....


----------



## Schwungmasse (23. März 2013)

Friedhelm:
Hab dich telefonisch leider nicht erreicht.

Habe die Anfahrt abgebrochen, das Hornet hat nen Rahmenbruch.

Bin für heute raus.

C.


----------



## Gudyo (23. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir schon gedacht das was ist, haben auch nur bis 10 nach gewartet und sind dann los. Wen ich so rausschaue haben wir alles richtig gemacht. Die Landwehr war erstaunlich gut zu fahren kaum Modder aber der eisige Gegenwind war schon heftig. Bin diesmal immerhin schon auf 25 km gekommen, da geht noch was. Gut das die Uhr Ostern umgestellt wird, eine Stunde mehr Zeit im hellen Schnee zu schippen . Zu guter Letzt ne sinnige Sigi die ich gelesen hab: "Lieber 10 Minuten zu spät in diesem Leben als 10 Jahre zu früh im nächsten!"
Schönes WE
Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (23. März 2013)

ðð


----------



## Landmichel (23. März 2013)

Hallo, fährt jemand die CTF am 6.4. ab Grefrath mit? Muss da jeder die Startgebühr zahlen, oder nur die Serien-Fahrer?


----------



## Gudyo (24. März 2013)

Morgen,
bei einer CTF muss jeder das Startgeld entrichten. Ich bin der Ansicht das die 6 Euro niemandem wehtun. Man unterstützt die Radvereine auch bei der Ausrichtung derartiger Aktivitäten mit diesem Startgeld. Ich werde meinen Start vom Wetter abhängig machen, trocken und zweistellig im Plus sonst bleib ich lieber zuhause.


----------



## Landmichel (24. März 2013)

Danke für die frühe Info, wir machen den Start auch wetterabhängig, heute geht's auf jeden Fall durch die Wankumer Heide


----------



## Junior97 (24. März 2013)

Fährt gleich jemand zum Müllberg MG ?


----------



## Schwungmasse (25. März 2013)

Irgendjemand  morgen biken?

C.


----------



## Junior97 (25. März 2013)

Wo denn ?


----------



## ultraenz (25. März 2013)

und was?


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. März 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Irgendjemand  morgen biken?
> 
> C.



Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (25. März 2013)

Man(n) könnte ja ne Runde durch die Landwehr drehen und sich dabei zum Müllberg "verfahren" ;-)

Gegen Nachmittag.

C.


----------



## ultraenz (25. März 2013)

Klingt gut, aber mir fällt ein, dass morgen ja Dienstag ist und Dienstags arbeite ich....
Also falls jmd Bock auf Pizza hat ruft an =)


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2013)

@ ultraenz und Kizou

Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr steht noch??
Ich komme mit meinem Canyon FRX...habe momentan nur das 
Du ultraenz mit deinem YT?? 
Also würde ich vorschlagen wir fahren eine paar Spots wo es tendenziell bergab geht  Ich könnet ja meine DSLR mitnehmen
Fullfachhelm? Protektoren??
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=227634


----------



## ultraenz (25. März 2013)

@juppi13007

Mittwoch 17:30 steht, komme ebenfalls mit dem Panzer.
Fullface (schon allein wegen der Temperaturen besser) und Knieschoner sind dabei....

Einzelne Spots anfahren war auch mein Plan....


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> @_juppi13007_
> 
> Mittwoch 17:30 steht, komme ebenfalls mit dem Panzer.
> Fullface (schon allein wegen der Temperaturen besser) und Knieschoner sind dabei....
> ...



perfekt...hatte ich auch vor...Fullface und Knieschoner


----------



## Kizou (25. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> perfekt...hatte ich auch vor...Fullface und Knieschoner



isch bän auch da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (25. März 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Irgendjemand  morgen biken?
> 
> C.


Ja Carsten,
um 18.30 Uhr vom Laden in Overhetfeld. 
Gruß,
Hans


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> isch bän auch da !



subber


----------



## Junior97 (25. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> @ ultraenz und Kizou
> 
> Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr steht noch??
> Ich komme mit meinem Canyon FRX...habe momentan nur das
> ...



Kommt ihr evtl. am Müllberg vorbei ?


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Kommt ihr evtl. am Müllberg vorbei ?



wir fahren in Viersen ( Süchtelner Höhen) Bis MG ist es ein bisschen weit...

evtl. kann ich morgen Abend so 18Uhr...sag Dir aber morgen noch bescheid...das ist Doch da an dem Friedhof / hinter der Autobahn oder??
Wollte mir das mal anschauen was da so ist...


----------



## Junior97 (25. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> wir fahren in Viersen ( Süchtelner Höhen) Bis MG ist es ein bisschen weit...
> 
> evtl. kann ich morgen Abend so 18Uhr...sag Dir aber morgen noch bescheid...das ist Doch da an dem Friedhof / hinter der Autobahn oder??
> Wollte mir das mal anschauen was da so ist...



Wo fahrt ihr in Viersen denn so ?
Habt ihr vielleicht koordinaten ?


----------



## ultraenz (25. März 2013)

Hindenburgstraße 101
41749 Viersen.
Von da aus starten wir, dann mal schauen.

Mir sind nur zwei kurze Strecken beim Kletterpark bekannt, mehr kenne ich auch noch nicht. 
Ich war aber auch Samstag zum ersten Mal da...


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2013)

*Sportpark* *Süchtelner* *Höhen, *Hindenburgstraße 101, 41749 Viersen
Dort kannste mit dem Auto parken und bist Direkt im Wald...Koordinaten musste Dir aus google maps ziehen, aber in der Süchtelner Höhen gibt es keine gebauten Strecken etc. zumindest hat es noch keiner gemacht (mein Kenntnisstand)


----------



## Junior97 (25. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Hindenburgstraße 101
> 41749 Viersen.
> Von da aus starten wir, dann mal schauen.
> 
> ...



Meinst du die Wurel Trails ?


----------



## ultraenz (25. März 2013)

jo genau


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2013)

@ Junior97
sag mal...Du hast gesagt Du hast jetzt eine Downhiller aufgebaut...das ist aber nicht Dein Hardtail oder?? Vermisse da eine Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> @ Junior97
> sag mal...Du hast gesagt Du hast jetzt eine Downhiller aufgebaut...das ist aber nicht Dein Hardtail oder?? Vermisse da eine Foto




Nene das ist das CC/Marathon Racegerät  
Habe immoment keine vernünftige Cam um Bilder zu machen.
Ich werde heute wieder zum Müllberg fahren.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## oliver13007 (26. März 2013)

Wann fährste denn??


----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt los werde bis 18:00 Uhr da sein denke ich.


----------



## oliver13007 (26. März 2013)

Ich muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten...ich denke ich schaffe es vor 18 uhr nicht


----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

Mhh wenn ich bis 18:30 bleibe schaffst du das dann ?


----------



## oliver13007 (26. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Mhh wenn ich bis 18:30 bleibe schaffst du das dann ?



Ich denke ich könnte 18 Uhr schaffen evtl. was früher...Das ist doch da gegenüber vom Friedhof oder?? Oben über die Überführung der Schnellstraße in den Wald oder??


----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich könnte 18 Uhr schaffen evtl. was früher...Das ist doch da gegenüber vom Friedhof oder?? Oben über die Überführung der Schnellstraße in den Wald oder??



Jap da ist es Über die Brücke und dann hoch schieben und dann siehst du auch schon die Sprünge.


----------



## oliver13007 (26. März 2013)

Ok, dann komme ich heute Abend so gegen 18 Uhr mal vorbei... ich denke wir sehen uns ja dann dort. Ich fahre das Canyon Torque FRX


----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (26. März 2013)

Carsten und ich fahren Freitag in den Hochschiebepark, wie waers wenn noch jemand sein Auto vollpackt und wir noch mehr Leute sind?


----------



## oliver13007 (26. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Carsten und ich fahren Freitag in den Hochschiebepark, wie waers wenn noch jemand sein Auto vollpackt und wir noch mehr Leute sind?



Leider ein schlechter Tag, aber ich habe vor am Montag nach Belgien zu fahren mit einem Kumpel


----------



## pruus (27. März 2013)

Montag wäre auch meine Wahl. Samstag und Sonntag E-bike-show, also Freitag sicher kein frei...


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> @juppi13007
> 
> Mittwoch 17:30 steht, komme ebenfalls mit dem Panzer.
> Fullface (schon allein wegen der Temperaturen besser) und Knieschoner sind dabei....
> ...



Hallo. So wie es bis jetzt aussieht komme ich auch.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

@ wachtendonker
ja cool...freut mich, wenn Du auch kommst

So ich war gestern Jan (junior97) in MG am Müllberg und das sind die Eindrücke (Handyqualität)











Fazit: Ein paar Sprünge (sehr steil, gut für Dirt und Leute die hoch hinaus wollen) gut fahrbar...am Ende ein Drop. Alles in allem eine Strecke die ich für gut befinden würde. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß und mehr als in den SH. Die Box auf dem 2ten Bild ist momentan nicht fahrbar/sicher... Strecke in etwa der roten Linie...Höhe und Länge der Strecke auf Filthytrails Niveau...machbar ist hier sehr viel am Müllberg. Die Frage ist nur, gibt es seitens der Stadt das"OK"?


----------



## ultraenz (27. März 2013)

Sieht ziemlich gut aus, koennt ihr mir auch gerne mal zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich gut aus, koennt ihr mir auch gerne mal zeigen.



Können wir nächste Woche ja mal im Auge behalten...ich würde dann auch einen Spaten einstecken  Nur für den Fall


----------



## ultraenz (27. März 2013)

Klingt gut, machen wir!


----------



## Junior97 (27. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Können wir nächste Woche ja mal im Auge behalten...ich würde dann auch einen Spaten einstecken  Nur für den Fall



lasst uns das mit dem Bauen doch mal mit der Stadt absprechen oder ? Also ich denke mal da findet sich doch bestimmt ne Lösung zumal die Wege wo die Strecke langgeht nicht von Fußgängern benutzt wird.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> lasst uns das mit dem Bauen doch mal mit der Stadt absprechen oder ? Also ich denke mal da findet sich doch bestimmt ne Lösung zumal die Wege wo die Strecke langgeht nicht von Fußgängern benutzt wird.



Klar...ich wollte auch nichts bauen, sondern nur ggf. etwas Erde mal hier und da aufschütten/ausbessern!. Der Boden ist eh gefroren, da geht eh nix. Also mit Holz, Werkzeug, Schubkarre und Handwerkern wollte ich da nicht anrücken , wenn nur in Absprache mit der Stadt und dann auch eher in den Süchtelner Höhen...weniger Anfahrtsweg


----------



## Junior97 (27. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Klar...ich wollte auch nichts bauen, sondern nur ggf. etwas Erde mal hier und da aufschütten/ausbessern!. Der Boden ist eh gefroren, da geht eh nix. Also mit Holz, Werkzeug, Schubkarre und Handwerkern wollte ich da nicht anrücken , wenn nur in Absprache mit der Stadt und dann auch eher in den Süchtelner Höhen...weniger Anfahrtsweg



Ja vielleicht bekommen wir ja die BOX hin  
Und in den Süchtelner Höhen könnte klappen bin da aber eher skeptisch denke mal eher das was am Müllberg geht.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht bekommen wir ja die BOX hin


Das wäre so mein Ziel und die Sprünge etwas verlängern und abflachen


----------



## Junior97 (27. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Das wäre so mein Ziel und die Sprünge etwas verlängern und abflachen



Und nen bisschen was an der anderen Strecke machen


----------



## Junior97 (27. März 2013)

Sollen wir den Dienstag nehmen ?


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Ich bin Montag bei gutem Wetter erst mal in Belgien bei den Filthys...
Ich würde sagen wir klären das spotan hier Montag Abend oder am Dienstag Mittag... etvl. wollte ultraenz noch mit nach MG kommen...Dienstag oder Mittwoch ist aber generell gut


----------



## ultraenz (27. März 2013)

Gladbach bin ich dabei, allerdings muss ich Dienstags arbeiten.

Filthys am Montag bin ich raus, Freitag reicht mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (27. März 2013)

Wer ist denn um ca. 17.30 Uhr mit einem Fully durch Oberbocholt gefahren (Vollbart und Rucksack)? War das einer von Euch (Wachtendonker ?)?


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. März 2013)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Wer ist denn um ca. 17.30 Uhr mit einem Fully durch Oberbocholt gefahren (Vollbart und Rucksack)? War das einer von Euch (Wachtendonker ?)?



Nein......


----------



## fred-star (27. März 2013)

Wart ihr gegen 18uhr sh?


----------



## ultraenz (27. März 2013)

jup


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> jup



war gut


----------



## Kizou (27. März 2013)

so Olli,.....
Jetzt wirste abgefragt:

Name/Bike

Bitteschön.....


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Andre = 601
Michael = 301
Christoph = YT


----------



## Junior97 (27. März 2013)

Ich bin morgen vielleicht nochmal am Müllberg danach gehts erstmal ins Trainingslager...


----------



## Kizou (27. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Andre = 601
> Michael = 301
> Christoph = YT



......fast. 
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (28. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> war gut



jap


----------



## Gudyo (28. März 2013)

Morgen,
um die sms-Kommunikation hier mal zu unterbrechen, Samstag 10 Uhr Waldfrieden. Ziel Tour über beide Müllberge. Sind so runde 40 km mit 300 hm.
Merke: Subjekt, Objekt, Prädikat und dir kann geholfen werden!


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. März 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen,
> um die sms-Kommunikation hier mal zu unterbrechen, Samstag 10 Uhr Waldfrieden. Ziel Tour über beide Müllberge. Sind so runde 40 km mit 300 hm.
> Merke: Subjekt, Objekt, Prädikat und dir kann geholfen werden!



Morgen, 

Werde ich mal mitfahren.....


----------



## mountain 31 (28. März 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Werde ich mal mitfahren.....



Samstag ist Fussi, werde freitag und sonntag fahren!

und was zum teufel ist noch mal ein Prädikat???


----------



## oliver13007 (28. März 2013)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> und was zum teufel ist noch mal ein Prädikat???



mountain31                fährt                  Fahrrad
* Subjekt                          +                           Prädikat                         +     Objekt   

Prädikat im Satz = Verb (Tuwort) 

@ *Kizou

Nicht Dein Spitzname?? Andre??
Ist abgespeichert! Andreas und nicht vergessen, für Winterberg unter der Woche bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> mountain31                fährt                  Fahrrad
> * Subjekt                          +                           Prädikat                         +     Objekt   *
> 
> *Prädikat im Satz = Verb (Tuwort) *
> ...


 
Versteh ich nicht, kan mir das vielleicht einer erkären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (29. März 2013)

@Manny, das is auswärts, das brauchst nich lernen wir mögen dich auch so! @Michel: Sehr schön, hoffe nur das es trocken ist.


----------



## Kizou (29. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> mountain31                fährt                  Fahrrad
> * Subjekt                          +                           Prädikat                         +     Objekt
> 
> Prädikat im Satz = Verb (Tuwort)
> ...





Hab ich nicht vergessen .
Immo kämpfen sie mit dem Schnee!


----------



## Gudyo (29. März 2013)

Tach zusammen,
war gerade 1 1/2 Stunden unterwegs mit dem Fazit das meine Zehen lose im Schuh liegen. Sage leider ab für morgen weil das ist mir einfach zu kalt. Sorry Michel aber die Runde machmer mal bei etwas wärmerem Wetter. Für weniger lohnt sich die Anreise für dich auch nicht.


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. März 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> war gerade 1 1/2 Stunden unterwegs mit dem Fazit das meine Zehen lose im Schuh liegen. Sage leider ab für morgen weil das ist mir einfach zu kalt. Sorry Michel aber die Runde machmer mal bei etwas wärmerem Wetter. Für weniger lohnt sich die Anreise für dich auch nicht.



Alles klar.....

Fahre ich hier eine Ründe.


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. März 2013)

Moin.


Wie sieht es mit dem Rest Frostern WE aus?


----------



## Kizou (31. März 2013)

Frohe Wostern wünsche ich Allen !


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (31. März 2013)

Auch ich wünsche euch und euren Familien frohe Ostern
und bei schwierigen Abfahrten immer genug davon in der Hose. 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Olli.P. (31. März 2013)

Moin und frohe Ostern Euch allen.
Bin aus der Heidelberger Klinik zurück,mit etwas mehr Metall in der Schulter und ein bissl weniger Knochen in der Hüfte.Mit etwas Glück darf ich im Sommer wieder zu euch stossen.
Bis dahin viel Spass und angenehmes Wetter.

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. März 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite frohe Ostern  Hab mir gestern auch mal ne Tour bis Kaldenkirchen gegönnt .Is definitiv noch zu kalt, fürne Tour die länger als 2 std geht Aber die Sauna hat das wieder korrigiert


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (31. März 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Bin aus der Heidelberger Klinik zurück,mit etwas mehr Metall in der Schulter und ein bissl weniger Knochen in der Hüfte.


 
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung Olli. Wenn du nen Garten hast mit einigen Abfahrten, dann können wir dich auch mal Besuchen kommen 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 10_Whitewater (1. April 2013)

Moin,

habt Ihr noch Platz für nen zugezogenen Anfänger in eurer Runde?

Bin frischer Krefelder und mittlerweile technisch dazu in der Lage, nen Drop über die Bordsteinkante ins Flat sauber zu stehen. Das Thema Kondition würd ich aber allein des Alters wegen (30+) gerne übergehen 

Fahr nen Canyon Torque und hab weder was gegen Trail-Touren noch Bikeparkbesuche einzuwenden. 

Bis denn,
Chris


----------



## Kizou (1. April 2013)

....hatte Langeweile....one for all


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. April 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habt Ihr noch Platz für nen zugezogenen Anfänger in eurer Runde?
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

Kannst gerne mitfahren....


----------



## Dutchmanny (1. April 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habt Ihr noch Platz für nen zugezogenen Anfänger in eurer Runde?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Chris...
Klar, du bist willkommen und wir sind (fast) alle 30+ nur sieht man es uns nicht an.
Also ich bin am sonntag um 13 Uhr am Ws und hoffe es kommen noch ein par leute mit. Heute war es doch ganz schön da, und nichts los.


----------



## pruus (1. April 2013)

hatte ein super Wochenende mit den Campern hier in der Gegend die alle mein neues E-bike fahren wollten. Lauter blonde neunzehnjährige chicks die im bikini um mich rumm gedrängeld haben, fotos volgen; oder nicht....


----------



## Kizou (1. April 2013)

Ich wäre für ne Ründe in den SH diese Woche dankbar.


----------



## 10_Whitewater (1. April 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Hallo Chris...
> Klar, du bist willkommen und wir sind (fast) alle 30+ nur sieht man es uns nicht an
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh auch net wie 30 aus ... gelegentlich älter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo oder was ist denn Ws? 

Dieses WE ist allerdings schon verplant, unter der Woche könnt gehen (außer Mittwoch).



Kizou schrieb:


> Ich wäre für ne Ründe in den SH diese Woche dankbar.



Wenn´s nicht grad Mittwoch wär, tät ich mich anschließen tun ... ???


----------



## oliver13007 (1. April 2013)

Heute war Filthy Trails Tag und das ist das Ergebnis...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhitffzalw"]Filthy Trails 01.04.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kizou (1. April 2013)

Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich morgen mit den Kids da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 10_Whitewater (1. April 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Heute war Filthy Trails Tag und das ist das Ergebnis...
> 
> Filthy Trails 01.04.2013 - YouTube



Der erste Sprung ist der, den man bei 00:58 von der Seite sieht?

Meinste, Filthy Trails sind anfängertauglich?


----------



## oliver13007 (1. April 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich morgen mit den Kids da.



Cool...da waren heute auch voll die "Kleinen" mit Ihren Bikes 

@ 10_Whitewater
Der erste Sprung ist der, den man bei 00:58 von der Seite sieht? HÄÄ??  Geht eigentlich bei 0:05 oder so schon los  ahhh ja das ist der Erste Sprung 

Meinste, Filthy Trails sind anfängertauglich?     Bisschen sollte man schon Fahren können, aber ich würde sagen ja...für jeden was dabei auch kleine Sprünge


----------



## Kizou (1. April 2013)

Die Filthies sind in meinen Augen ein Trainingsgelände für bikeparks.
Alles kann , nichts muss.
Wer nicht springen will, kann seine Balance trainieren.


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. April 2013)

Hallo.

Samstag CTF werde ich um 11:03 Uhr am Start sein. Tempo eher gemütlich. Sonst noch jemand dabei?

 Sonntag WS bin  ich dabei.

MfG

Michi


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. April 2013)

@withewater Ja die filthys sind was für Anfänger und Könner  Siehe Post #4129  und #4236  @Olli jute besserung und übertreib beim üben nich


----------



## Landmichel (2. April 2013)

Samstag leider keine Zeit, sonst wäre ich dabei. Wir werden am Sonntag durch die Wankumer Heide fahren. Auch von mir die Frage: Was ist WS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2013)

WS = Weißer Stein
SH = Süchtelner Höhen


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. April 2013)

WS--->weisser stein Bikegebiet nähe Brüggen /bracht die ecke


----------



## Landmichel (2. April 2013)

Klar, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können, danke für die Info


----------



## 10_Whitewater (2. April 2013)

Auch von mir danke 

WS ist dann aber leider wohl zu weit weg von Krefeld. SH ginge aber.

Da mir nächste Woche evt eine Auto zur Verfügung steht, wollte ich Mo oder Di einen Ausflug zu den Filthies planen (vorbehaltlich Wetter). Jmd Lust auf gemeinsame Fahrt oder Treffen dort?


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. April 2013)

Seit ihr alle arbeitslos??????


----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle arbeitslos??????



Büro oder Handy/Tablet etc.   heute doch keine Kunst mehr online zu sein


----------



## 10_Whitewater (2. April 2013)

Wir arbeiten hart und feiern Überstunden ab ... oder nehmen Urlaub ... o.ä.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (2. April 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle arbeitslos??????


 
Im Moment kenne ich nur einen 
  @michi: Schon einmal CTF Grefrath mitgefahren? Hmmm...bin noch nicht so im Training. Deswegen WS Sonntag sollte erstmal reichen Freue mich sehr mal wieder einige von euch zu sehen.
  @10_Whitewater: Auch von mir ein HALLO  Freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitfahrer. Zu den Filthys kann ich dir sagen, das ich jetzt 2Jahre dort war und vorher auch nix mit MTB-fahren am Kopf hatte. Ich musste dort auch erstmal alles lernen. Schnauze fliegen incl. Aber auch ungeübt kannste dort viel Spaß bekommen. 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Kizou (2. April 2013)

Werde morgen früh ne Runde in Wankum/Hinsbeck drehen,.... Jemand Interesse ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. April 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Büro oder Handy/Tablet etc.   heute doch keine Kunst mehr online zu sein



Für Niederländer schon.....

 @Clemens: das wird eine gemütliche Runde, sollte doch für ein Brave Heart kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (2. April 2013)

So wie siehts aus morgen Müllberg ?


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. April 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Für Niederländer schon.....
> 
> @_Clemens_: das wird eine gemütliche Runde, sollte doch für ein Brave Heart kein Problem sein.


 
Clemens hat am Samstag keine zeit, der ist um 9 Uhr bei mir zum pflastern.


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. April 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Clemens hat am Samstag keine zeit, der ist um 9 Uhr bei mir zum pflastern.



Soll das nicht vernünftig werden?


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. April 2013)

Der braucht ja auch nur zu schleppen....er weiss es nur noch nicht


----------



## pruus (2. April 2013)

war heute wieder alleine unterwegs :-(. Aber scheen wars doch um so in den Sonnenuntergang zu radeln!


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. April 2013)

pruus schrieb:


> war heute wieder alleine unterwegs :-(. Aber scheen wars doch um so in den Sonnenuntergang zu radeln!



Dito.....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (2. April 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Clemens hat am Samstag keine zeit, der ist um 9 Uhr bei mir zum pflastern.


 
Schön, das ich sowas immer aus den Medien erfahren muss....man man man! Habe Freitag kegeln. Also kann ich eh für nix garantieren die Herren  Sollen die Steine ins Haus oder auf´s Dach oder wie jetzt.....


----------



## Schwungmasse (3. April 2013)

Morgen zusammen.

Nachdem ich jetzt das Osterwochenende abgearbeitet habe, wäre ich auch wieder zum Radeln zu begeistern.

Junior, wie viel Uhr schwebt dir vor?

MfG C.


----------



## oliver13007 (3. April 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> Nachdem ich jetzt das Osterwochenende abgearbeitet habe, wäre ich auch wieder zum Radeln zu begeistern.
> Junior, wie viel Uhr schwebt dir vor?MfG C.



Habe gesehen die fährst eine Hornet  welche Größe? Zufällig 18" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (3. April 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Ich musste dort auch erstmal alles lernen. Schnauze fliegen incl. Aber auch ungeübt kannste dort viel Spaß bekommen.



Dazu sollte man vielleicht noch sagen, dass dies an natürlicher Selbstüberschätzung lag und nicht unbedingt an der Strecke.
Nur damit nicht direkt jeder abgeschreckt wird....


----------



## Schwungmasse (3. April 2013)

Ja 18`

MFG C.


----------



## oliver13007 (3. April 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Ja 18`MFG C.



ich habe Dir mal ne PN geschrieben


----------



## 10_Whitewater (3. April 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> ... natürlicher Selbstüberschätzung ...



Kommt mir bekannt vor ....

Wobei die Ursache für lausige Sprünge, lahmen Speed etc. ja immer auf mangelhaftes Equipment zurück zu führen ist


----------



## Schwungmasse (3. April 2013)

Genau!

Als ich meinen Liteville Rahmen ausgepackt habe, war die versprochene Spritz mit den Bike Skills auch nicht dabei!

Reklamation läuft. 

Inzwischen versuch ichs Oldschool mit üben. Ist aber viel mühsamer.

Vielleicht schaff ich morgen vor der Arbeit ne kurze Tour an der Ahr.
Wenn´s da nur nicht so steil wäre( rauf natürlich)

MFG C.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. April 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man vielleicht noch sagen, dass dies an natürlicher Selbstüberschätzung lag und nicht unbedingt an der Strecke.
> Nur damit nicht direkt jeder abgeschreckt wird....


 
Gehört dazu würde ich sagen oder Learning by doing 
Danach kannte ich noch ne andere Art zu bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 10_Whitewater (3. April 2013)

Warst Du denn mit Deinem Canyon Nerve dort?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. April 2013)

Ja war ich.


----------



## Kizou (3. April 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor ....
> 
> Wobei die Ursache für lausige Sprünge, lahmen Speed etc. ja immer auf mangelhaftes Equipment zurück zu führen ist



Beim Schwimmen ist ja auch immer die Badehose Schuld


----------



## Schwungmasse (4. April 2013)

Ahrtalsaison ist eröffnet.

Macht immer noch einen Höllenspass. 

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. April 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Ahrtalsaison ist eröffnet.
> 
> Macht immer noch einen Höllenspass.
> 
> MFG C.



Cool,

Sollten wir mal einen Termin ausmachen.


----------



## Schwungmasse (6. April 2013)

Moin zusammen, was geht denn am Sonntag?

Ich fahr gleich arbeiten, werde aber heute nacht wieder reinschauen, und wenn ich ein Angebot entdecke, mich dranhängen.
Also macht was klar 

Bevorzugt was nettes, also Schlucht oder Dahlheim.

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. April 2013)

Moin,

Morgen 13:00Uhr Schlucht, falls das noch Aktuell ist.

Ich werde mal um 13:03 Uhr am WS sein.


----------



## Schwungmasse (6. April 2013)

Tja, ist leider schon nicht mehr aktuell.
Habe die A Karte gezogen und darf einen Iveco zum Sachsenring fahren.

Bin damit fuer morgen schon wieder raus, sorry.

C.


----------



## Dutchmanny (7. April 2013)

Und ich habe Rückenschmerzen, waren gestern doch etwas zu viele steine.


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. April 2013)

Da werde ich wohl hier eine Ründe drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. April 2013)

Sorry Michi. Bin auch raus. War schon ne Runde laufen und Manny hat mich gestern auch verheizt ð
Allen einen schÃ¶nen Sonntag. Wetter ist echt schÃ¶n.


----------



## Bike4711 (8. April 2013)

Hallo,
bin neu hier komme aus Nettetal. Wer hat lust mit mir mal inden Höhen oder so, biken zu gehen. Bin jetzt nicht der Pro, kann mich aber auf dem Bike halten 

Der Bike4711


----------



## Forstking (10. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,

wir fahren mit bisher 6 Mann vom 10/11.07 bis 14.07 nach Morzine (Frankreich).
Wir haben eine Ferienwohnung für 8 Mann gemietet.
Haben alle Bikes zwischen 160-200mm FW also immer Lift hoch und mit dem Bike runter.
Einige sind dann das 4 mal da, so das wir uns ganz gut auskennen...
Fall noch jemand Lust hat sich anzuschließen.... schreibt ne Nachricht.


Gruß
Kai


----------



## Schwungmasse (10. April 2013)

Pn!


----------



## Dutchmanny (10. April 2013)

Lust hätte ich schon nur fehlen mir 20mm.


----------



## Schwungmasse (10. April 2013)

Und wenn du dir schöne Gedanken machst, Manny? 

Ohne jetzt dem Fred Ersteller vorgreifen zu wollen, sollte das nicht das Ausschlusskriterium sein. Bei einer Gruppe dieser Grösse sollte es machbar sein, auf unterschiedliche Ansprüche einzugehen. Haben wir bis jetzt doch meistens geschafft.

Das Studium der I Net-Videos zu Morzine hat für mich auch ergeben, dass ich nicht jede Abfahrt ausprobieren muss.

Aber lass mal abwarten, wie die anderen das sehen

MFG C.


----------



## JulianK (11. April 2013)

Hallo,

melde mich mal wieder zurück und muss sagen dass mich der Gedanke an einen Aufenthalt in Frankreich schon sehr sehr reizt.

Hab dir ne PN geschickt.

mfg. Julian


----------



## Dutchmanny (11. April 2013)

JulianK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> melde mich mal wieder zurück und muss sagen dass mich der Gedanke an einen Aufenthalt in Frankreich schon sehr sehr reizt.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Julian..
Aber bitte denke an einer absturzsicherung und genügend ersatz schläuche.
Meine Frau sagte gestern abend..... am 13 sind wir auf einer hochzeit.


----------



## JulianK (11. April 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Hallo Julian..
> Aber bitte denke an einer absturzsicherung und genügend ersatz schläuche.
> Meine Frau sagte gestern abend..... am 13 sind wir auf einer hochzeit.



Moin,

du hast mir grad den Tag gerettet. 
Wenn ich wieder dran denke :-D

mfg, Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (11. April 2013)

Abend,

Am Sonntag soll es laut Wetterbericht bestes Wetter geben!
Habt ihr schon was vor oder wie sieht's aus mit ner schönen Tour?

Lg, Julian


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. April 2013)

Ich überlege mal nach Bruunsum zu fahren.


----------



## ultraenz (12. April 2013)

Jean und ich fahren morgen zu den Filthys, falls jmd mit will, einen sollte ich noch ins Auto bekommen.
11 Uhr Abfahrt in Viersen.


----------



## oliver13007 (12. April 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Jean und ich fahren morgen zu den Filthys, falls jmd mit will, einen sollte ich noch ins Auto bekommen.
> 11 Uhr Abfahrt in Viersen.



Wenn ich Zeit hätte sehr gerne  Leider no time, aber Wetter soll auch erst Sonntag besser werden...
SA --> Regen gemeldet 15°C
SO --> Sonnig bei 22°C

Viel Spaß

@Schwungmasse
Ich habe es leider noch nicht geschafft mich bei Dir zu melden...aber vergessen habe ich Dich nicht. Habe mir gestern den Dartmoor Hornet Rahmen bestellt in 18"...müsste Montag kommen. Dann schauen wir mal...brauche noch eine paar Infos...

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Mätz__ (12. April 2013)

Moin zusammen! Habe mal ne Frage zu den Filthys bzw dem Nationalpark drum rum!
Es ist nicht zufällig da schonmal jemand Touren gefahren?
Also kann man da Touren fahren? 
Wie groß ist das Gebiet?

Grund: Kumpel mit Freundin kommt demnächst vllt vorbei. Damit es dann nicht nur Bikepark gibt, wäre halt ne Tour nicht schlecht für die Damen.

Alternative wäre halt Eifel.....

thx4 info!

bin raus am we und danach auch.... Urlaub! 3,5 Wochen! Muhhaarr


----------



## Estoniaclan (12. April 2013)

da kann man auf jeden Fall Touren fahren. Die sind sogar ausgeschildert. 
KLICK und dann ganz runter scrollen..

ach wo gehts denn für 3.5 Wochen hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (12. April 2013)

Na, denn machts euch ma schön am WE, ich geh Motorrad fahren.
Streng dienstlich natuerlich 

Naechste Woche hätt ich etwas Luft, Maetz ist ja wohl raus, der Verräter  wie stehts bei den anderen?  Friedhelm? Michael? Christopher?


MFG C.


----------



## ultraenz (12. April 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Naechste Woche hätt ich etwas Luft, Maetz ist ja wohl raus, der Verräter  wie stehts bei den anderen?  Friedhelm? Michael? Christopher?
> 
> 
> MFG C.



Ich bin fuer nahezu alles zu haben, denk ich.


----------



## Gudyo (13. April 2013)

Na das greift mir ja richig ans Herz dein Schicksal Carsten 
Ich werde Sonntag hier ne Runde mit meinem Weibchen drehen, Brunsum ist mit noch zu weit weit. (Anreise und Strecke) Nächste Woche fahr ich ausser Montag wohl jeden Tag, einfach anrufen und mitfahren. PS: Sauber gearbeitet an der Kaldenkirchener Str. kann was die Line!


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. April 2013)

Morgen  soll es erst mittag schoen werden. Fahre ich hier.....


----------



## Landmichel (14. April 2013)

Freitag am WS gefahren (Schlucht): Sonne, Regen, Hagel, Gewitter...Gut war's dennoch. Heute SH gefahren: Saisoneröffnung für die kurze Hose


----------



## Schwungmasse (14. April 2013)

Ja Nachmittags wars schön warm im Leder.

Und der erste Sonnenbrand ist auch in Arbeit.

Schee wars, hoffe das bleibt jetzt so.

gruss an alle, C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. April 2013)

Dienstag?..


----------



## Schwungmasse (14. April 2013)

Klar! 18 00 Uhr bei Friedhelm. Müllberg.


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. April 2013)

Werde ich hinbekommen....


Soll ich dich mitnehmen ?


----------



## Gudyo (15. April 2013)

Hallo,
wen der Michel auch kommt, dann trefft euch doch bei Carsten und wir fahren ab Waldfrieden. Können ja dann entscheiden welchen Schutthaufen wir anfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (15. April 2013)

Dann am besten um 1700 bei mir .MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. April 2013)

Alles klar.....


----------



## Kizou (16. April 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Alles klar.....



Micha, wann fährst du hier los und wann, meinst Du, geht's zurück?
Würde gerne mit, habe aber leider Nachtdienst, d.h., ich muss um spätestens 19.45h at home sein.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. April 2013)

Fahre um 16:25 Uhd hier los.


----------



## Kizou (16. April 2013)

Bis wann ( ca. ) ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung, bin nur Mitfahrer.....


----------



## Kizou (16. April 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bin nur Mitfahrer.....



Dann ist's mir leider zu gefährlich.
Wie gesagt, muss danach noch zum Dienst.

Trotzdem viel Spass Euch !!!


----------



## Schwungmasse (16. April 2013)

Wir könnten es so einrichten, dass du um 1900 Uhr wieder in Dülken am Auto bist.

Ansonsten würde sich der Aufwand nicht lohnen.

MFG C.


----------



## Kizou (16. April 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bin nur Mitfahrer.....





Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Wir könnten es so einrichten, dass du um 1900 Uhr wieder in Dülken am Auto bist.
> 
> Ansonsten würde sich der Aufwand nicht lohnen.
> 
> MFG C.



Das hört sich gut an!

 @micha: fährst Du über Wankum?
              Wenn ja, würde ich Dir hinterherfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (16. April 2013)

Michael, sag mal wo ich hinkommen soll, damit ich hinter dir her fahren kann.


----------



## Gudyo (16. April 2013)

Ihr Kinderlein kommet . Das wird das erste  und vieleicht einzige 601 sein, dass der Müllberg jemals zu sehen bekommt. Liteville Biker on Tour
Das mit 19 Uhr kriegen wir schon hin, dann machmer die Runde Richtung Gladbacher Müllberg, sind inklusive an und Abfahrt 25 km bis Dölke.Ich freu mich schon.
Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (16. April 2013)

Ich muss nur wissen wo ich hinkommen soll.
Micha ist wohl Off.


----------



## Kizou (16. April 2013)

So, ich fahr dann mal durch Wdonk.
Wenn ich keinen treffe, fahre ich ne Rund in SH.


----------



## Schwungmasse (16. April 2013)

Treffpunkt ist in Dülken, von Ausfahrt BAB61 runter nach Dülken, hinter Opel rechts erste links



Friedhelm, das heisst

Liteviller and Friends on Tour, ist normalerweise aber an schöneren Flecken undmit viel mehr Leuten.


MFG C.


----------



## Mätz__ (16. April 2013)

Estoniaclan schrieb:


> da kann man auf jeden Fall Touren fahren. Die sind sogar ausgeschildert.
> KLICK und dann ganz runter scrollen..
> 
> ach wo gehts denn für 3.5 Wochen hin?



Moin Kosta! Öhm nach Asien geht es.
Hinflug ist nach PNH, zurück gehts dann von BKK.
Es wird spannend! Hoffe bei dir läuft auch alles.
Wünsche allen ein paar schöne Biketage bei weiter so schönem Wetter wie Sonntag Nachmittag 

Bis demnächst dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (16. April 2013)

so, war mal wieder ne schöne Runde.
Beim nächsten mal bringe ich ein wenig mehr Zeit mit.
Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.

Gute N8 an Alle !


----------



## ultraenz (16. April 2013)

Hat jemand Lust mir morgen die Müllberge zu zeigen?
So um 18.30?


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. April 2013)

Samstag ?..


----------



## Schwungmasse (19. April 2013)

Motorrad.


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. April 2013)

Arbeiten


----------



## Kizou (19. April 2013)

Saison wird eingeleutet , Yeeeeha!


----------



## JulianK (20. April 2013)

Gefällt mir!!  ;-)


----------



## Kizou (20. April 2013)

Mir auch ;-)


----------



## westernhagen (20. April 2013)

Wo ist das?


----------



## Kizou (20. April 2013)

W'berg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (20. April 2013)

Da isn Testament angebracht


----------



## Kizou (20. April 2013)

Sehr geil !


----------



## Kizou (20. April 2013)

Sehr geil , die 2.


----------



## JulianK (22. April 2013)

Jaap, alles ganz fein.


----------



## Kizou (22. April 2013)

Winterberg war sehr fein,....am 1. Mai geht`s wieder los !!!


----------



## oliver13007 (22. April 2013)

sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## ultraenz (22. April 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Winterberg war sehr fein,....am 1. Mai geht`s wieder los !!!



Wie lang seid ihr da? Ich komme wohl auch in der Woche für eine Übernachtung...


----------



## Kizou (23. April 2013)

nur vom 30.04.auf den 01.05


----------



## Gudyo (25. April 2013)

Werde gleich ne Runde durch die SH drehen. Bin ca. 17.30 am Bismarckturm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (25. April 2013)

Okay,
fahre um 18.30 vom Laden aus ´ne Runde Venekoten und dann noch Stückchen Meinweg. Gruß,
Hans


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. April 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Werde gleich ne Runde durch die SH drehen. Bin ca. 17.30 am Bismarckturm.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Da haben wir uns leider verpaßt.......

Sonntag CTF Essen!!


----------



## luckydog (26. April 2013)

hallo zusammen, 

bin neu aus bergisch gladbach/köln nach mönchengladbach gezogen. 

jemand lust eine tour zu fahren am 4./5. Mai ca. 50km-80km++ Raum Mönchengladbach/Brüggen/Süchteln/Wassenberg? Schließe mich auch gerne bereits geplanten Touren an. Habe HT Bike, fahre gerne CC. 

Grüße t. : )


----------



## Gudyo (26. April 2013)

Hallo Michel, auf den Heimweg von D´dorf gabs auf der A 52 nen Unfall und ich war daher erst gegen 17.40 am Turm. Lungerten nur paar Jugendliche rum also bin ich gefahren. Für Essen muss ich passen, 46 km mit 750 hm hab ich nicht drauf und keine Lust ab der Hälfte zu schieben. Dennoch viel Spass denen die fahren. Willkommen Luckydog, lesen, nachfragen, mitfahren! 
In dem Zusammenhang mal die Anregung wieder einen festen Tag auszusuchen. Treffpunkt kann ja variieren damit jeder mal benachteiligt ist. Ich schlage mal Dienstag kommender Woche vor. Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Bismarckturm. Runde Richtung Hinsbecker Höhen und Retour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## luckydog (26. April 2013)

Hallo Friedhelm,
Die Idee mit der wöchentlichen Tour finde ich nett.  Dienstags passts bei mir eher nicht so. Besser wäre Mittwoch/Donnerstag/Freitag. Abgesehen davon gerne auch längere Tour am Wochenende um den 4./5. Mai. Was geht? 
Grüße Thorsten ; )


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. April 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Michel, auf den Heimweg von D´dorf gabs auf der A 52 nen Unfall und ich war daher erst gegen 17.40 am Turm. Lungerten nur paar Jugendliche rum also bin ich gefahren. Für Essen muss ich passen, 46 km mit 750 hm hab ich nicht drauf und keine Lust ab der Hälfte zu schieben. Dennoch viel Spass denen die fahren. Willkommen Luckydog, lesen, nachfragen, mitfahren!
> In dem Zusammenhang mal die Anregung wieder einen festen Tag auszusuchen. Treffpunkt kann ja variieren damit jeder mal benachteiligt ist. Ich schlage mal Dienstag kommender Woche vor. Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Bismarckturm. Runde Richtung Hinsbecker Höhen und Retour.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo,

Fester Tag ist gut, welcher ist mir gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (26. April 2013)

Letztes W`ende in Winterberg.


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28019


----------



## pruus (27. April 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Letztes W`ende in Winterberg.
> 
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28019



Hübsch! Qualitytime.


----------



## JulianK (27. April 2013)

Ich will auch wieder nach Winterberg!!!


----------



## 10_Whitewater (28. April 2013)

Jmd zufällig Lust am Mo/Di in einen Bikepark zu fahren? Filthies bspw.


----------



## Kizou (28. April 2013)

Ich bin Mittwoch in W'berg


----------



## 10_Whitewater (28. April 2013)

Bin grad am überlegen, ob sich die Gravity Card lohnt .

Leogang steht dieses Jahr auch noch auf dem Programm! Viel Spaß am Mittwoch, muss spontan schauen, was ich am 1. Mai mache.


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. April 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Michel, auf den Heimweg von D´dorf gabs auf der A 52 nen Unfall und ich war daher erst gegen 17.40 am Turm. Lungerten nur paar Jugendliche rum also bin ich gefahren. Für Essen muss ich passen, 46 km mit 750 hm hab ich nicht drauf und keine Lust ab der Hälfte zu schieben. Dennoch viel Spass denen die fahren. Willkommen Luckydog, lesen, nachfragen, mitfahren!
> In dem Zusammenhang mal die Anregung wieder einen festen Tag auszusuchen. Treffpunkt kann ja variieren damit jeder mal benachteiligt ist. Ich schlage mal Dienstag kommender Woche vor. Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Bismarckturm. Runde Richtung Hinsbecker Höhen und Retour.
> Gruß Friedhelm




Hallo,

Werde Dienstag mit dem Auto kommen, sollen wir uns am PP treffen?

Der feste Dienstag sagt mir nun doch nicht mehr zu(14 TägigAlternativ Sport)


----------



## JulianK (28. April 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich bin Mittwoch in W'berg



Nur den Mittwoch über?
Ist da dann aber bestimmt mega voll oder?

Hätte aber Aufgrund des Feiertags Zeit!


mfg. Julian


----------



## Kizou (28. April 2013)

ich fahre am Vorabend hin und am 01.Mai Abends wieder nach hus.


Voll wirds aber auf jeden Fall sein.

Is mir aber egal,....hab jetzt lange genug gewartet


----------



## Gudyo (28. April 2013)

Hi Michael,
meinst du den PP oben am Sportplatz, wo wir uns sonst auch immer getroffen haben? Wen ja komm ich da hin. Können auch den Mittwoch als festen Tag nehmen, mir ist das auch relativ egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (28. April 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> meinst du den PP oben am Sportplatz, wo wir uns sonst auch immer getroffen haben? Wen ja komm ich da hin. Können auch den Mittwoch als festen Tag nehmen, mir ist das auch relativ egal.



Hallo,

Ja diesen PP meine ich.

Mittwoch geht.....


----------



## Winthor (29. April 2013)

Hallo Leutz,

ich wohne ich Schwalmtal und suche noch nette Leuten, mit denen ich mitfahren kann.
Nach 18 Jahren Abstinenz habe ich jetzt wieder mit dem Fahren angefangen.
Leider habe ich noch keinen Radträger fürs Auto.
Wäre cool, wenn sich ein paar Leute bereit erklären einen nicht so gut trainierten Fahrer mal mit zu nehmen. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## 10_Whitewater (29. April 2013)

War heute mal an der BMX-Bahn, leider durch Bagger und Mitarbeiter der Stadt Viersen gesperrt, welche die Bahn ausbessern.

Hab mich mit denen unterhalten, und das Ausbessern geht wohl noch bis Ende der Woche so. Weiter O-Ton: "Es ist schade, dass die Bahn durch Handanlegen von Einzelnen verändert wird". Im Orginalzustand habe die Bahn wohl  eine TÜV-Abnahme und sei freigegeben.

Einer der Stadtmitarbeiter hat mir auch einen Ansprechpartner genannt, an den sich wohl die hiesigen Fahrer wenden könnten, wenn sie Anregungen bzgl. der Bahn hätten: Herr Kruppa, vom Jugendamt der Stadt Viersen.

Nur zur Info, mehr weiss ich auch nicht. Außer dass ich mich auf eine eröffnete Bahn freue .

Vlt kann man sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen Fliegen üben treffen?


----------



## Gudyo (29. April 2013)

Nabend,
morgen 18.03 Uhr PP Süchtelner Höhen. Also nehmen wir ab nächster Woche den Mittwoch. Willkommen Winthor, Schwalmtal ist gross, sag nen Treffpunkt und ne Uhrzeit und man kann sich treffen. Mein Gedanke wäre sowieso das man sich an unterschiedlichen Locations trifft und immer mal ein anderer die Führung übernimmt.


----------



## ultraenz (29. April 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> War heute mal an der BMX-Bahn, leider durch Bagger und Mitarbeiter der Stadt Viersen gesperrt, welche die Bahn ausbessern.
> 
> Hab mich mit denen unterhalten, und das Ausbessern geht wohl noch bis Ende der Woche so. Weiter O-Ton: "Es ist schade, dass die Bahn durch Handanlegen von Einzelnen verändert wird". Im Orginalzustand habe die Bahn wohl  eine TÜV-Abnahme und sei freigegeben.
> 
> ...




Traurig, dass einem Bauarbeiter mehr Infos geben können als die Stadt Viersen, ich habe es mehrmals per Mail versucht, jedoch ohne Antwort.

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Schwungmasse (29. April 2013)

Ok, Friedhelm 1803 am PP Süchtelner Höhen es ist.

War am Sonntag bei Kettwig, sehr schöne Trails MIT Topographie haben die da!

Sind auch nur 50 Autokm bis da.

Sollten wir auch mal hin.

MFG C.


----------



## Olli.K (29. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Kaum zu glauben aber wahr, nach fast 2 Jahren und 10 Kg. mehr auf der Waage.
Ich lebe noch.
Würde mich gerne an die Mittwochsrunde dranhängen.
(falls ihr noch ne Bremse gebrauchen könnt).

PS: Mein Bike habe ich unter einer dicken Staubschicht tatsächlich noch gefunden.


----------



## 10_Whitewater (29. April 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei!



Dann lass uns mal ab nächste Woche schauen, wenn die diese Woche noch am basteln sind.


----------



## Winthor (30. April 2013)

Morgen bzw. heute hat mein Kleiner Geburtstag und am Mittwaoch bin ich definitiv nicht zu gebrauchen, nach unserer Maifeier.
Am WE könnte ich wahrscheinlich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (30. April 2013)

He Olli,  schön von dir zu hören.


----------



## Olli.K (30. April 2013)

Versuche heute auch um 18 Uhr am PP zu sein.


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. April 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Schwungmasse (30. April 2013)

Klasse, es wird Sommer.

Die Biker kommen aus ihren Löchern. 

Bis heute abend.

MFG C.


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. April 2013)

Ich würde ja gerne mitmachen aber ich habe 2 ausreden  4uhr hatte der Wecker mich ermahnt zur maloche zu trollen und 2tens ich hab heut neue Steuerlager bekommen ,die wie ich hoffe passen .Also Bastelstunden Alarm


----------



## Mrzogs (30. April 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> War heute mal an der BMX-Bahn, leider durch Bagger und Mitarbeiter der Stadt Viersen gesperrt, welche die Bahn ausbessern.
> 
> Hab mich mit denen unterhalten, und das Ausbessern geht wohl noch bis Ende der Woche so. Weiter O-Ton: "Es ist schade, dass die Bahn durch Handanlegen von Einzelnen verändert wird". Im Orginalzustand habe die Bahn wohl  eine TÜV-Abnahme und sei freigegeben.
> 
> ...



War letzten Mittwoch da, von grossartigen Veränderungen hab ich nix gemerkt??, kenn die Bahn allerdings auch nich im Originalzustand.
Hat auf jeden Fall bock gemacht, wenn wieder offen, dann wär ich auf jeden Fall auch am Start.
Gruss Peer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (30. April 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> ich fahre am Vorabend hin und am 01.Mai Abends wieder nach hus.
> 
> 
> Voll wirds aber auf jeden Fall sein.
> ...



Hallo,

Bin heute schon den ganzen Tag am Überlegen ob ich morgen auch einfach nach Winterberg fahre. Aber es ist unter Garantie so voll, dass man kaum zum fahren kommt und dann wiederum lohnt sich die Fahrt bis da nicht wirklich.



MfG. Julian


----------



## Kizou (30. April 2013)

Wird man seh'n.
Bin gerade angekommen!


----------



## Gudyo (30. April 2013)

Nabend,
wir fahren am Samstag in das Umland vom Baldeneysee. Abfahrt 10 Uhr PP Süchtelner Höhe. Leider ist mein Auto voll aber Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen. Gruß Friedhelm: @Manny: Respekt für eure Beate, die olle Lisbeth weis nicht wann es genug ist


----------



## freakadelle88 (1. Mai 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> War heute mal an der BMX-Bahn, leider durch Bagger und Mitarbeiter der Stadt Viersen gesperrt, welche die Bahn ausbessern.
> 
> Hab mich mit denen unterhalten, und das Ausbessern geht wohl noch bis Ende der Woche so. Weiter O-Ton: "Es ist schade, dass die Bahn durch Handanlegen von Einzelnen verändert wird". Im Orginalzustand habe die Bahn wohl  eine TÜV-Abnahme und sei freigegeben.
> 
> ...




Hi, 
also der Daniel von der Stadt hat mir heut geschrieben das die Bahn wieder offen sein soll.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall heute da sein. Mutige zum mitfahren sind natürlich gern gesehen.


----------



## 10_Whitewater (1. Mai 2013)

Info´s aus erster Hand sind natürlich Gold wert!

Warte allerdings grad auf neue Bremsbeläge, daher erstmal Bike-Stopp .


----------



## Kizou (1. Mai 2013)

WeBe ist gar nicht soo voll !

15 min. Wartezeit !


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Mai 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> wir fahren am Samstag in das Umland vom Baldeneysee. Abfahrt 10 Uhr PP Süchtelner Höhe. Leider ist mein Auto voll aber Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen. Gruß Friedhelm: @Manny: Respekt für eure Beate, die olle Lisbeth weis nicht wann es genug ist



Dabei.......


----------



## ultraenz (2. Mai 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> Dann lass uns mal ab nächste Woche schauen, wenn die diese Woche noch am basteln sind.



War heute kurz ohne Radel gucken, Strecke ist wieder offen und sollte mit ein bisschen shapen gut fahrbar sein.
Ich werde Sonntag mit dem Franzmann da sein.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. Mai 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> wir fahren am Samstag in das Umland vom Baldeneysee. Abfahrt 10 Uhr PP Süchtelner Höhe. Leider ist mein Auto voll aber Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen. Gruß Friedhelm: @_Manny_: Respekt für eure Beate, die olle Lisbeth weis nicht wann es genug ist


 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß. 
Bin für morgen schon hier verplant. http://www.fishermansfriend.de/strongmanrun/
Danach werde ich auch wieder aktiver mein MTB benutzen und es besser pflegen. Nach der winterlichen Fahrt beim CTF in Klinkum habe ich dies sträflichst vergessen.....aber es fährt wieder und die Bremsen sitzen auch nicht mehr fest 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Winthor (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab hier ne nette 47 km Runde von Schwalmtal aus rüber nach Niederkrüchten über die Grenze, "Melicker Venweg", 
dann nach Arsbeck und über Wegberg und Rickelrath zurück nach Schwalmtal.
Hat da Jemand Bock drauf?
Man könnte sich am Parkplatz lange Straße oder besser unter der AB-Brücke treffen, die die Ungerather Straße kreuzt.
Es würde aber erst Sonntagnachmittag werden.

Gruß
Win


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Mai 2013)

Moin

 @win... Ich habe morgen keine Zeit.
 @Clemens....Viel Spaß....


----------



## Gudyo (4. Mai 2013)

Tach zusammen,
Essen ist eine Reise wert, geile Trails, geiles Wetter und super Mitfahrer. Nach runden 640 hm hatten meine Waden fertisch aber die letzten Km waren dann auch recht moderat gestaltet. Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. Nächsten Mittwoch 18 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden haben wir beschlossen. Wird eine relativ flache Tour entlang der LW zu den beiden Schutthügeln der Stadt. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## 10_Whitewater (4. Mai 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> War heute kurz ohne Radel gucken, Strecke ist wieder offen und sollte mit ein bisschen shapen gut fahrbar sein.
> Ich werde Sonntag mit dem Franzmann da sein.



Sonntach ist mal wieder Familien-Happening angesetzt .... 

Wie würd´s am Donnerstag ausschauen? Is ja auch mal zur Abwechslung Feiertag


----------



## Junior97 (5. Mai 2013)

Fährt gleich noch wer zum Müllberg oder sonst wo DH-Fahren?


----------



## Winthor (6. Mai 2013)

@10_Whitewater: kommt drauf an wann und wo. Ich könnte vielleicht noch morgens, da wir nachmittags Geburtstag feiern und würde Richtung "De Meinweg". 
Bin gestern nicht zum fahren gekommen. 
Das wäre dann die Strecke, die ich Sonntag fahren wollte...


----------



## 10_Whitewater (6. Mai 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> @10_Whitewater: kommt drauf an wann und wo.



Hi,

also wo: BMX Bahn in Viersen
und wann: wie viel Uhr ist denn für Dich morgens? Da hat ja so jeder seine eigene Definition .


----------



## ultraenz (6. Mai 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> Wie würd´s am Donnerstag ausschauen? Is ja auch mal zur Abwechslung Feiertag



Ich wäre auch dabei, zeitlich völlig egal.


----------



## Winthor (6. Mai 2013)

BMX Bahn, mit nem MTB?
Ich wollte eigentlich ne Tour fahren.
Leider weiß ich auch nicht, wo die Bahn ist.


----------



## toxicmolotow (7. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube es ging nur um das "da treffen". Nicht dort fahren.

Und soviel ich weiß ist das keine BMX, sondern eine Dirt-Bahn und dann wäre es an der Sportanlage "Am hohen Busch", direkt an den SH.

Link: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Sport...16.907959&t=h&hq=Sportanlage+Hoher+Busch&z=18

Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 10_Whitewater (7. Mai 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei, zeitlich völlig egal.



Sollte so um Mittach rum werden bei uns. Ich schreib aber morgen nochmal was genaueres rein.



Winthor schrieb:


> BMX Bahn, mit nem MTB?
> Ich wollte eigentlich ne Tour fahren.
> Leider weiß ich auch nicht, wo die Bahn ist.



Sorry, dann haben wir einander vorbei getippt. Wollten schon auf der Bahn / Anlage was rum hüpfen ... oder es zumindest versuchen .
Vlt passt ja auch ne nachträgliche Spritztour zu den SH, war da noch nie.



toxicmolotow schrieb:


> Link: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Sport...16.907959&t=h&hq=Sportanlage+Hoher+Busch&z=18



Ja, genau da meinte ich


----------



## toxicmolotow (7. Mai 2013)

Da ich jetzt auch nicht so auf riesige Touren stehe würde ich mich evtl. anschließen wollen für eine Runde Süchtelner Höhen und was an der Dirt-Bahn chill'n.

Wann wolltet Ihr Euch denn treffen? Datum & Uhrzeit


----------



## 10_Whitewater (7. Mai 2013)

Komenden Donnerstag so gegen Mittag rum.

Würd´s wg Wetter & Co aber nochmal morgen genauer reinschreiben.


----------



## oliver13007 (7. Mai 2013)

@ toxicmolotow
Was für ein Dartmoor hast Du?? Hornet? Sind einige hier aus der Ecke die ein Dartmoor fahren...mein ist auch endlich fertig! Dann kann ich auch wieder ein Ründchen mit drehen...

und so schauts aus:


----------



## toxicmolotow (7. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte mir, dass man auf einem Bei nicht stehen kann. Daher habe gleich zwei Dartmoor Hornet, damit es nicht langweilig wird.

Aber einige??? Ich würde doch eher sagen... einige wenige. Die sind hier schon selten.


----------



## oliver13007 (7. Mai 2013)

toxicmolotow schrieb:


> Aber einige??? Ich würde doch eher sagen... einige wenige. Die sind hier schon selten.



Du...Schwungmasse und ich...finde ich schon relativ viele 
Wer weiß wo die sich noch rumtreiben...die anderen Hornissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxicmolotow (7. Mai 2013)

Macht drei... auf wie viele Cube, Specialised, Giant und Ghosts? ;-)

Wir sind und bleiben hoffentlich in der individuellen Minderheit. Ich habe die Rahmen schon seit Ende 2011.


----------



## Junior97 (7. Mai 2013)

Wer hat am Müllberg gebaut ?


----------



## toxicmolotow (7. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wer hat am Müllberg gebaut ?



Da wird sich hier kaum jemand outen. Aber welchen Müllberg meinst du? Etwas präzieser wäre schon schön.


----------



## Junior97 (7. Mai 2013)

toxicmolotow schrieb:


> Da wird sich hier kaum jemand outen. Aber welchen Müllberg meinst du? Etwas präzieser wäre schon schön.



Den in Bettrath an der Graf Haeseler Str.'
Ist aber gut geworden finde ich nur ein Sprung muss noch besser gemacht werden sind aber auch neue Sachen da werde mal Fotos machen demnächst.


----------



## Junior97 (7. Mai 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Du...Schwungmasse und ich...finde ich schon relativ viele
> Wer weiß wo die sich noch rumtreiben...die anderen Hornissen



Ich habe auch eins  
meins kann aber nicht so gut Touren Fahren


----------



## Olli.K (7. Mai 2013)

Tach!
Wie sieht es mit der Mittwochsrunde aus?
Laut wetter.com ist es nicht so toll .


----------



## toxicmolotow (7. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eins
> meins kann aber nicht so gut Touren Fahren



Fotos?-!!!



Junior97 schrieb:


> Den in Bettrath an der Graf Haeseler Str.'
> Ist aber gut geworden finde ich nur ein Sprung muss noch besser gemacht  werden sind aber auch neue Sachen da werde mal Fotos machen  demnächst.



Ich kann mir denken wer da wieder rumgezimmert hat. Ich war da ein paar Wochen nicht mehr. Ist nochmal eine Runde wert, da ich nicht weit weg wohne.


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2013)

Moin,
ich bin 18 Uhr am Cafe, soll nur paar Tropfen regnen. Sind die Trails halt griffig . 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.K (8. Mai 2013)

@Michel:
Bin 17:30 bei dir.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Mai 2013)

Moin,


Versuche da zu sein, falls nicht melde ich mich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (8. Mai 2013)

welches Cafe?


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2013)

Cafe Waldfrieden im Bockerter Busch


----------



## Winthor (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich das auf die "Kette" kriege bin ich auch da. 
Ist ja nicht weit von mir aus.

Wo und wie weit kann man denn da ein wenig Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege fahren?


----------



## 10_Whitewater (8. Mai 2013)

Für morgen an der BMX/Dirt-Anlage ist aktuell gegen Mittach (12h) angepeilt. Bin mit dem Torque da, Kollege kommt mit nem Glory.

Bei Regen fällt´s in Wasser ... sonst läuft mein Shirt ein, was nach der langen Winterpause eh schon um die Körpermitte spannt


----------



## ultraenz (8. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich überhaupt kommen werde bzw. ob es gut ist, wenn gefahren wird. Nachdem es die letzten Tage so viel geregnet hat wird da wohl alles eingeweicht sein und dann macht man mehr kaputt als es sein müsste.
Obwohl ich schon gern sehen würde wie sich Torque und Glory auf Dirts fahren lassen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin raus...hänge noch auf der Arbeit fest....


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2013)

@Michel: Tja, der Rubel muß rollen. @Winthor: Kannst alles haben vom gemütlichen Feierabendründchen mit 15 km bis zu 68 km feinste Stadtumrundung. Werde Punkt 18 Uhr abrücken am Cafe.  @Olli,Carsten: Dabei?

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## 10_Whitewater (8. Mai 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich überhaupt kommen werde bzw. ob es gut ist, wenn gefahren wird. Nachdem es die letzten Tage so viel geregnet hat wird da wohl alles eingeweicht sein und dann macht man mehr kaputt als es sein müsste.
> Obwohl ich schon gern sehen würde wie sich Torque und Glory auf Dirts fahren lassen...



Stimmt, is bei Pumptracks ja auch so.

Gibt´s denn was artgerechtes für die Bikes in den SH als Ausgleich? Wird dann spontan entschieden, ob sich noch ne Runde anbietet.

Und ja: das Torque *fährt* auf Dirts ... von Springen kann keine Rede sein . Wobei ich noch gar nicht auf dem Level bin, um überhaupt solche Sachen wie in Deinem Profilbild zu machen.


----------



## Olli.K (8. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Hier (Geldern) Regnet es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (8. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade geguckt, es sind 38 km. von mir aus. (eine richtung)
Werde hier ne Runde drehen.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Junior97 (8. Mai 2013)

Fährt morgen wer Downhill ?


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2013)

OK, Olli, bis denne.


----------



## Schwungmasse (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch raus.

Habe telefonisch leider keinen erreicht, deshalb auf diesem Wege.

MFG C.


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen ,
Ich bin der (fast) neue und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch hier zeit und Lust hat mal mit mir Fahrrad zu fahren, meine Kondition ist so lala.
Diese möchte ich aber gerne verbessern. Kann mir bitte einer helfen?
Ich kann auch Niederländisch!


----------



## toxicmolotow (8. Mai 2013)

Also morgen so gegen 12 Uhr an der Sportanlage Hoher Busch alias Dirtpark und dann mal schauen wie es weiter geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (8. Mai 2013)

Toll, alles Nass.
 @Many: Meinst du, dir kann man noch helfen.


----------



## ultraenz (8. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub, dass das "Ich kann auch Niederländisch" ein Hilferuf ist und wir sollen ihn von dieser Krankheit befreien? ;-)


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Mai 2013)

Man was habe ich die Sprüche vermisst ......ab nächster  geht es los
mit oder ohne euch


----------



## ultraenz (8. Mai 2013)

Sobald ich was zum Tourenfahren hab bin ich wieder dabei, auch mit dir Manny.


----------



## toxicmolotow (9. Mai 2013)

Bleibt es bei heute 12 Uhr? Merke gerade, dass es schon 11 ist und es bei mir knapp wird. Bitte mal eineHandynummer per PN, es kann sein dass ich etwas später komme.


----------



## Winthor (9. Mai 2013)

Ich hab gestern auf der Autobahn fest gehangen. 
Müssen denn auch alle am Feierabend in Kurzurlaub fahren?
Verfluchter Außendienst...

Wenn's das Wetter zulässt wollte ich am Sonntag eine größere Runde drehen. Bin mit der Kondition noch nicht ganz fit.

Aber dann Sonntag früh morgens...

Wer würde denn mitfahren? Von Schwalmtal nach Niederkrüchten, de Meinweg, Rickelrath, Schwalmtal.

Ansonsten hänge ich mich auch mal an euch dran.


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Mai 2013)

Sonntag .....ja.....
Früh............nein...

Tour oder Schlucht.....mir egal...

Falls das Wetter mitspielt....


----------



## Gudyo (10. Mai 2013)

Verfalle jetzt auch in den SMS-Style:
Heute ..ja, morgen ..nein, sonntag ..vielleicht


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Mai 2013)

Heute auch ja, aber erst nach der Arbeit


----------



## Winthor (10. Mai 2013)

Sonntag würde ich dann so als Kompromiss 10 Uhr vorschlagen. 
Ungerather Straße unter der Autobahnbrücke. (Schwalmtal-Ungerath)
Von da kann es dann auf die 45 km Tour gehen, wenn ihr wollt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckydog (11. Mai 2013)

@ winthor: 
Ungerather Straße/Brücke Autobahn liegt in meiner Schlagweite. Hänge mich gerne dran. Ist nun Sonntag 10 Uhr fix? Wenn wir alleine fahren: Gerne auch früher, falls Dein 10 Uhr Kompromiss kein Anklang findet. Grüße Thorsten ; )


----------



## Winthor (11. Mai 2013)

Bisher sind wir die Einzigen die fahren würden. 
Mal sehen, ob sich noch Jemand dazu gesellt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

10:00 Uhr ist mir noch zu früh .

@ Mittwochsrunde: diesen Mittwoch habe ich keine geplante Reparatur , von daher sollte ich Zeit haben. Treffpunkt nochmal Café Waldfrieden?


----------



## Winthor (11. Mai 2013)

Später geht bei  mir leider nicht, weil ich noch Besuch bekomme.

Man will ja nicht unhöflich sein...


----------



## Gudyo (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Michael,
Mittwoch 18 Uhr Waldfrieden geht in Ordnung, werde da sein.


----------



## Olli.K (12. Mai 2013)

Ich dieses mal auch.


----------



## Dutchmanny (12. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt komme ich auch.


----------



## toxicmolotow (12. Mai 2013)

Was habt ihr denn dann um 18 Uhr am Mittwoch vor? Haus Waldfrieden ist jetzt nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Mai 2013)

Radfahrern......

 @Friedel:könnte auch 7 min später werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (15. Mai 2013)

Werde warten.


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. Mai 2013)

Sch.....  ganze 2 Wochen nix los, und dann heute wo ich mich gefreut habe mal wieder eine runde mit euch zu Fahren muss ich länger arbeiten


----------



## toxicmolotow (15. Mai 2013)

Habe es heute leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft. Macht Ihr das jeden Mittwoch?


----------



## Olli.K (15. Mai 2013)

toxicmolotow schrieb:


> Habe es heute leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft. Macht Ihr das jeden Mittwoch?


 
Ja,
wir wollen wieder Regelmäßig fahren.


----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2013)

Tach,
habe gestern vergessen zu sagen das ich Mittwoch und Donnerstag zum Seminar in Rheinhausen bin. Sollte aber kein Problem sein mein Bike ins Auto zu packen und gegen 18.30 Uhr im Großraum Wankum aufzuschlagen. Also dein Part Michel. @Manny: Schade das du nicht da warst, hatte gehofft dich mal wieder zu sehen und der Mairegen soll ja auch fürs Wachstum nicht schlecht sein. Aber Entäuschung pur, kein Manny, kein Regen.
Kannst ja mal schauen nächste Woche, Mittwochs soll jetzt fix bleiben. Wer erscheint ist da und wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich darf auch so langsam wieder aufs Rad, aber im Moment nur Strasse und gemütlich.
Wenn ich einigermassen fit bin schliesse ich mich wieder an, wobei bei mir der Mittwoch ein " No Go " ist.Zur Zeit drehe ich auf meinem HT lockere Runden um Grefrath.Demnächst steht wohl noch ein 3 wöchiger Aufenthalt in der Rehaklinik an,danach will ich wieder angreifen.
In diesem Sinne

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2013)

Schön Olli das es dir wieder besser geht. Der Mittwoch ist ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt aber man muss einen Tag ansagen sonst gehts hier wieder im Sims Style hin und her bis sich zwei treffen .


----------



## Schwungmasse (16. Mai 2013)

Bis jetzt siehts so aus, als könnte ich an dieser Mittwochsrunde auch teilnehmen.

Melde mich am Wochenanfang nochmal, obs dabei bleibt. Und natürlich wos denn startet.

MFG C


----------



## Kizou (16. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe auch wieder dabeisein zu können.

Morgen geht's aber erstmal zum dirtmasters !

4 Tage bike- Woodstock , yeeeeha!


----------



## Winthor (17. Mai 2013)

Hört sich gut an eure Runde.
Jetzt fahre ich aber erst einmal in Urlaub.
Mal sehen wie ich das hin bekomme mit mittwochs.
Außendienst ist für sowas echt dämlich.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Mai 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach,
> habe gestern vergessen zu sagen das ich Mittwoch und Donnerstag zum Seminar in Rheinhausen bin. Sollte aber kein Problem sein mein Bike ins Auto zu packen und gegen 18.30 Uhr im Großraum Wankum aufzuschlagen. Also dein Part Michel. @Manny: Schade das du nicht da warst, hatte gehofft dich mal wieder zu sehen und der Mairegen soll ja auch fürs Wachstum nicht schlecht sein. Aber Entäuschung pur, kein Manny, kein Regen.
> Kannst ja mal schauen nächste Woche, Mittwochs soll jetzt fix bleiben. Wer erscheint ist da und wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.



Hallo,


Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr in HB an der JH?


----------



## Schwungmasse (20. Mai 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr in HB an der JH?



Bin dabei.

@ Juppi : habs gestern Nacht noch zusammen gesteckt.

Probefahrt heute mit Freunden

MFT C.


----------



## Gudyo (20. Mai 2013)

Werd versuchen da zu sein.


----------



## toxicmolotow (20. Mai 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr in HB an der JH?




Bitte wo? Ich kaufe ein E und versuche zu lösen: Jugendherberge Nettetal-Hinsbeck?


----------



## Olli.K (20. Mai 2013)

Richtig.


----------



## Gudyo (21. Mai 2013)

Tach zusammen,
hier mal ein kleiner Reisebericht vom WE. Eigentlich in den Taunus gefahren um die Vogelburg Weilrod anzuschauen hatten wir vorsichtshalber mal die Trekkingräder mitgenommen. Untergebracht im Kurhaus Ochs in Schmitten (sehr zu empfehlen) geht auch gleich ein ca. 40 km langer Wanderweg vom Feldberg  entlang des Weilbachtal. Die Anstiege sind für uns Flachländer ungewohnt lang aber durchaus machbar. Erst in Richtung Weilrod unterwegs wurde dann am Sonntag der gr. Feldberg angesteuert. Leider wurde mein Drang nach höherem kurz unterhalb des Gipfels durch einen zerstörten Hinterradmantel gebremst. (Performance sei dank, billig kauft doppelt) Zum Raufschieben war ich zu Stolz und hab den Gipfelsturm auf ein anderes Mal vertagt. Wie ich hier im Forum nachlesen konnte, war ich wohl auf der eher unspektakulären Seite unterwegs, das wird sich beim nächsten Besuch ändern. Dann sind 140 mm Federweg und double defense am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (21. Mai 2013)

Tach,
bin um 18:30 Uhr am PP. JH.
Muss vorher noch Kuchen essen gehen


----------



## Kizou (21. Mai 2013)

bin auch dabei !


----------



## Schwungmasse (22. Mai 2013)

Badei


----------



## Junior97 (23. Mai 2013)

Freitag Müllberg ?


----------



## luckydog (23. Mai 2013)

welcher müllberg? rheydter? welche zeit? welche tour? fragen über fragen ...


----------



## Gudyo (23. Mai 2013)

Nabend,
nachdem mir der Dozent einen Strich durch die Teilnahme gestern gemacht hat, hab ich den Duisburger Westen erkundet. Neben dem Volkspark gibts da die ein oder andere Anhöhe aus Schutt, Schei..e und wer weis was noch. Am Rheinufer geht auch was und Respekt für die Gaps am Hügel vom Klärwerk. Die zu Hauf abgekippten Müllsäcke verschandeln die Gegend doch recht arg. Samstag fahr ich um 11 Uhr vom PP Oberkrüchten ins Meinwegegebiet, Mitfahrer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Junior97 (23. Mai 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> welcher müllberg? rheydter? welche zeit? welche tour? fragen über fragen ...



was geht denn beim rheydter so ? 
eher abfahrtsorientiert 
CC hat kein Lager im moment


----------



## Kizou (24. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Dirtmasters !
Hobbyklasse !
Um die Jungs mal ein wenig in Schutz zu nehmen....es war wirklich verdammt schlammig!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28644?qc=sd


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Mai 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> nachdem mir der Dozent einen Strich durch die Teilnahme gestern gemacht hat, hab ich den Duisburger Westen erkundet. Neben dem Volkspark gibts da die ein oder andere Anhöhe aus Schutt, Schei..e und wer weis was noch. Am Rheinufer geht auch was und Respekt für die Gaps am Hügel vom Klärwerk. Die zu Hauf abgekippten Müllsäcke verschandeln die Gegend doch recht arg. Samstag fahr ich um 11 Uhr vom PP Oberkrüchten ins Meinwegegebiet, Mitfahrer gerne gesehen.



Hallo,

Morgen habe ich keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

jemand Lust auf Winterberg am Sonntag?


MfG. Julian


----------



## Junior97 (24. Mai 2013)

JulianK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand Lust auf Winterberg am Sonntag?
> 
> ...



lust ja kann aber nicht


----------



## Olli.P. (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
habe mal ne Frage an die GPS Spezialisten unter uns. Ich wollte mir auch ein Outdoornavi zulegen und das hier entdeckt:http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_762_cm3_outdoor_navigationssystem_48_5_1363_19832.html

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich denke für den Kurs kann man nicht viel falsch machen, oder?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Mätz__ (25. Mai 2013)

KLingt erstmal nicht verkehrt. Allerdings habe ich auch keine AHnung.

Wo ich mir aber sicher bin, wo du drauf achten solltest ist die Sache mit dem Kartenmaterial und der Auflösung. Ich weiss nicht was andere Geräte haben, aber 1:100.000 klingt erstmal viel. Gutschein für 2 AUsschnitte 1:25.000
wie groß sind die ausschnitte und vor allem ganz wichtig:
Was kostet anderes Kartenmaterial, also zusätzliche ausschnitte in dem Maßstab. 
ALlerdings gibt es ja sehr gute open source projekte ..... 
da würde ich vorher mal nachfragen.
Vllt kann da ein SPezi ja mehr zu erzählen!

Grüße


Edit:
Noch was:
*
Zusätzliche Funktionen

    Stoppuhr
    Alarm
    Taschenlampe
    Flächenmesser
*

Warum nicht noch ne Kombo aus 3 und 4 dabei?  - Ohne würde mir ein Kauf schwer fallen ^^
muhaarrrhaarr


----------



## JulianK (25. Mai 2013)

Hat denn jemand Lust und Zeit für Winterberg?

Edit: Oh, sehe grade dass für morgen extrem bescheidenes Wetter in Winterberg angesagt ist. Glaube daraus wird doch nichts! 

Fahr jetzt gleich glaube ich noch ne schnelle Runde in den SüHö.....


mfg. Julian


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Mai 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal ne Frage an die GPS Spezialisten unter uns. Ich wollte mir auch ein Outdoornavi zulegen und das hier entdeckt:http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_762_cm3_outdoor_navigationssystem_48_5_1363_19832.html
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon? Ich denke für den Kurs kann man nicht viel falsch machen, oder?MfG
> Olli



Warum nutzt Du nicht Dein Handy mit der entsprechenden App??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Garmin e Trex?


----------



## Kizou (25. Mai 2013)

Oregon 500

Funzt super !


----------



## Olli.P. (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,


> Warum nutzt Du nicht Dein Handy mit der entsprechenden App??


wegen der geringen Akkulaufzeit und weil ich bei evtl. Stürzen nicht undbedingt mein Smartphone schrotten will.

An das Etrex Vista habe ich auch schon gedacht, Oregon liegt dann Preislich doch noch etwas höher.Werde mal weiter suchen, es eilt ja nicht.
Danke für eure Tips.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Schwungmasse (26. Mai 2013)

Bezüglich Aldi Navi:

Für ein No Name Produkt mit unbewiesenen Fähigkeiten besonders bezüglich Karteninstalierung   nicht billig genug.
Garmin hat zum Beispiel einen sehr guten Reparatur/Austauschservice, wenn dein Händler sich reinkniet. Leider gibts Hammans nicht mehr. :-(

Mittwochsrunde ich kann und will.

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Morgen meldet der Hubert bestes Wetter, denke das ich morgen eine Ründe drehe...


----------



## Mätz__ (26. Mai 2013)

So Männas! Eigentlich wollte ich am 8ten oder 9ten Juni mit nem Kumpel nach WInterberg. Leider fällt das flach weil er nicht kann.
Da ich da aber sonst so super selten hinkomme, würde ich an dem Wochenende also Samstag ODER Sonntag da trotzdem gerne hinfahren.
Ich hab nen Golf 4 und hatte auch schon 2 Räder hinten liegend drin. Wenn man beide Räder ausbaut könnte man auch mehr reinbekommen.....

Heisst ich suche Mitfahrer oder jemanden der eh hinwill bei dem ich mich dann einklinken kann.
Bisher war ich nur mit Julian und Carsten mal in Winterberg und halt ein paar mal FIlthys und 2 mal WIllingen.

Schönen Abend und dann bis bald! Mittwoch bin ich dieses mal noch raus. Ab nächster Woche werde ich versuchen mich wieder regelmäßig einzuklinken!
Bis spätestens dahin!

Alex


----------



## luckydog (26. Mai 2013)

nabbend, ist mittwoch immer start jugendherberge nettetal-hinsbeck? sonst könnte man sich ja mal im hardter wald treffen und richtung rickelrath/dahlheim/ggf. de meinweg  ... weil nächsten donnertag ist feiertag, da könnte man eine größere runde drehen  ...
thorsten


----------



## Estoniaclan (26. Mai 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wegen der geringen Akkulaufzeit und weil ich bei evtl. Stürzen nicht undbedingt mein Smartphone schrotten will.
> 
> An das Etrex Vista habe ich auch schon gedacht, Oregon liegt dann Preislich doch noch etwas höher.Werde mal weiter suchen, es eilt ja nicht.
> ...



nichts geht über ein Garmin GPSMAP 60CSx oder halt die nachfolge modele davon. Gibts gebraucht recht günstig. Hab damit ne 7 Wöchige Tour gemacht und eine Akkuladung hat locker 3-4 tage gereicht. Bei 8 Stunden betrieb am Tag. Und man kann immer noch normale AA Batterien rein packen..


----------



## Schwungmasse (27. Mai 2013)

GPS Map 60 CSX hab ich selber.

Würde ich aus folgenden Gründen nicht mehr kaufen:

zu alt, gibt keine Halter mehr ausser den sackschweren Motorradhaltern von Touratech. Sind gut an den Motorrädern, nichts fürs Fahrrad und kosten 70 Teuros.

Antenne zu sturzempfindlich, den Garminservice kenne ich, weil ich zweimal ne Antenne abgebrochen habe. Deshalb jetzt auf dem Oberrohr. Für alte Männer eigentlich zu weit weg. 

Als Outdoornavi reicht der Prozessor (gerade so) wenn man Turn by turn Navigation will gehen nur kurze Routen, sonst stürzt er ab.

Wieweit die Prozessorfrage noch für die 62er gilt, keine Ahnung.
Die neuen Halter gefallen mir garnicht.

Ich hab nur deswegen nicht abgedatet, weil ich kein Touchpad will und die Ablesbarkeit bei Sonneneinstrahlung bei den ersten Dacota/Oregon im Netz sehr kritisiert wurde. Aber das sollte dieses Jahr kein Problem darstellen.

At all:

Mein nächstes freies Wochenende ist 15/ 16 Juni. da wäre ich motiviert, was schickes mit euch zu unternehmen. Gerne auch Park oder grössere Tour.

MFG C.


----------



## Olli.P. (27. Mai 2013)

> Hallo,
> 
> Morgen meldet der Hubert bestes Wetter, denke das ich morgen eine Ründe drehe...
> __________________
> Gruß Michael



Wann und Wo?

Wenn du keine 2m Drops oder ähnliches machst, komme ich mit.
Darf halt nur gemütlich im mom.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Mai 2013)

Jetzt...


----------



## Olli.P. (27. Mai 2013)

> Jetzt...



Damit wäre das wann geklärt, aber wo? 

Macht nix, bin gerade reingekommen,war SH-HH

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Na ja, ein bisschen Vorlauf Zeittechnisch brauche ich schon...

 @mittwochsrunde: Zeit und Ort?


----------



## toxicmolotow (27. Mai 2013)

Im FB sammeln sich gerade Ideen für morgen (Diesntag) um 17 Uhr an der Jugendherberge Hinsbeck.

Ruhige Runde rollen ohne den Fernkilometerzähler anzuschalten.

Ich werde mit dem Hornet kommen, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht. Dann komme ich nämlich gar nicht. :-D


----------



## Gudyo (28. Mai 2013)

17 Uhr HB schaff ich nicht, werde daher durch die SH radeln heute. Ungefähres Eintreffen am Bismarckturm 17.45.
Wie wäre es Mittwoch mal mit der Runde durch den Brachter Wald über 8terbahn, viel Wald drin also auch bisgen Schutz gegen Schauern. 18 Uhr treffen krieg ich hin.


----------



## Schwungmasse (28. Mai 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> 17 Uhr HB schaff ich nicht, werde daher durch die SH radeln heute. Ungefähres Eintreffen am Bismarckturm 17.45.
> Wie wäre es Mittwoch mal mit der Runde durch den Brachter Wald über 8terbahn, viel Wald drin also auch bisgen Schutz gegen Schauern. 18 Uhr treffen krieg ich hin.



Brachter Wald klingt prima. Grobe Richtung Achterbahn kann man schön um Bäume und Bäche fahren. Hab ich letztens gemacht, könnte den Track raussuchen.
Gegen 1800 ist auch gut.

Treffpunkt könnte der PP Badesee oder Brüggen sein.
MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (28. Mai 2013)

Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, hatte aber eher Start WS und dann die von Michel ausgekungelte Strecke Richtung 8terbahn und entlang der Schwalm durchs Depot zurück im Sinn. Aber wie schon gesagt, alles kann nichts muss. @_Lucky_: Hört sich auch gut an dein Vorschlag aber für mich sind es 50 km hin und zurück bis zur Mühle ohne in Dahlheim eine Runde zu drehen. Können wir gerne mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag (Feiertag)angehen.


----------



## toxicmolotow (28. Mai 2013)

@Schwungmasse

Was für ein Hornet fährst du denn? 18er? Würde mir das gerne mal näher anschauen.

Morgen Abend wäre ich vlt. auch dabei. Oder heute ein wenig später wenn 17 Uhr in Hinsbeck zu knapp ist?


----------



## Olli.P. (28. Mai 2013)

> 17 Uhr HB schaff ich nicht, werde daher durch die SH radeln heute. Ungefähres Eintreffen am Bismarckturm 17.45.


Evtl. schaffe ichs auch, bis später.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxicmolotow (28. Mai 2013)

Ich packe es nicht. Stehe noch in MG.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schwungmasse (28. Mai 2013)

Ab WS sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen Bäume und Bäche, nur mit mehr Autofahren für uns. Für die "Nordlichter" natürlich weniger ;-)

Chris kommt auch, seitdem ich ihn mit nem tretbaren Fahrrad geködert habe.

Also bis dann C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Morgen mache ich das Wetter abhängig....


----------



## Schwungmasse (28. Mai 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Morgen mache ich das Wetter abhängig....



Jetzt geht das schon wieder los;-)


 @Toxic:

Ein blaues ;-)

 Grösse L mit Pike Coil, 2013

GUTS NÄCHTLE C.


----------



## toxicmolotow (28. Mai 2013)

Jaaaa, der L Rahmen interessiert mich sehr....!


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Mai 2013)

Ich sage mal ab fuer heute. Wie sieht es nit Samstag aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (29. Mai 2013)

Samstag nicht für mich.

Was ist mit den anderen für heute?

C.


----------



## ultraenz (29. Mai 2013)

Also wenns weiterhin so viel regnet hab ich auch nicht so viel Interesse.


----------



## toxicmolotow (29. Mai 2013)

Für heute Interesse gegen 0 da Regen.


----------



## Schwungmasse (29. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade einstündige Proberunde mit Eratzteil Hardtail( für Chris) gedreht.

Erkenntnisse:

habe auch keinen Bock auf Sudelplantschen( mehr)

die Idee, einen ziemlich gebrauchten Antrieb mit einer leicht gebrauchten Kette zu längerem Leben zu verhelfen, hat nicht funktioniert. Das mittlere Blatt rutscht immer noch durch.

Da muss ne andere Idee her.

Bin hiermit auch raus.  C.


----------



## SirWesley (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
hat jemand GPS Tracks von den Hinsbecker Höhen, oder Umgebung? 

PS @ Schwungmasse: Was ist denn mit dieser Halterung für dein 60csx? [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000196C2A/ref=asc_df_B000196C2A13350998?smid=A33BH0T8PDJKT2&tag=httpwwwgeizkd-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B000196C2A"]link[/ame] Die habe ich selbst seit Jahren an meinem Rad.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Gudyo (29. Mai 2013)

Komme auch gerade erst nach Hause,also Füsse hoch , Glotze an und gut ist. Samstag solls besser werden, evt HKII?


----------



## JulianK (29. Mai 2013)

Wäre auf jeden Fall für die nächsten Bikeparkbesuche und Touren Planungen zu haben.
Diese We hat niemand Lust + Zeit für Winterberg?


MfG. Julian


----------



## ultraenz (29. Mai 2013)

JulianK schrieb:


> Wäre auf jeden Fall für die nächsten Bikeparkbesuche und Touren Planungen zu haben.
> Diese We hat niemand Lust + Zeit für Winterberg?
> 
> 
> MfG. Julian



Ich hab überlegt am Sonntag zu den Filthys zu fahren. Winterberg wird nach einer Woche Dauerregen nicht wirklich spaßig sein und ist mir am Wochenende auch immer etwas zu voll.
Filtyhs ist wegen dem Sandboden recht angenehm, auch wenns vorher geregnet hat.


----------



## Kizou (29. Mai 2013)

Hat Jemand Lust ab Mitte Juni, mal in der Woche nach WBerg zu fahren?
Müsste ich nur früh genug wissen, um mir frei eintragen zu lassen.


----------



## JulianK (29. Mai 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt am Sonntag zu den Filthys zu fahren. Winterberg wird nach einer Woche Dauerregen nicht wirklich spaßig sein und ist mir am Wochenende auch immer etwas zu voll.
> Filtyhs ist wegen dem Sandboden recht angenehm, auch wenns vorher geregnet hat.




Bin dabei!!

Müssen wir nur gucken wer fährt. Ich hab nen Renault Kangoo zur Verfügung, d.h. Der kann ruhig dreckig werden. Sind aber hält nur zwei Sitze drin!



MfG. Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Mai 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Komme auch gerade erst nach Hause,also Füsse hoch , Glotze an und gut ist. Samstag solls besser werden, evt HKII?



Dabei....


----------



## Olli.P. (30. Mai 2013)

Wetter sieht gut aus, denke ich werde heut ne Runde drehen, hier lokal da ich nicht motorisiert bin

MfG

Olli


----------



## toxicmolotow (30. Mai 2013)

Passiert heute nachmittag irgendwo was? Und wenn ja, wann und wo und was genau?

(Hätte Lust auf so flache 20km rollen)


----------



## Winthor (30. Mai 2013)

Moin, moin,

mein Schaltwerk hat es dahin gerafft.
Hat Jemand von euch noch ein XT Shadow Schaltwerk RD-M772 für 9-fach,
dass er mir günstig abtreten kann?

@toxicmolotow: wenn das mit dem Schaltwerk nicht wäre hätten wir hier eine gemütliche 20 KM Runde fahren können...

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## toxicmolotow (30. Mai 2013)

@Winthor
Ich habe ein fast neues 9fach XT-Schaltwerk im Keller liegen.

Ob Shadow oder nicht.... gerade keine Ahnung.


----------



## toxicmolotow (30. Mai 2013)

Bingo...

RD-M772


----------



## Winthor (30. Mai 2013)

@toxicmolotow: Coooool...

Schau mal in Deine PMs


----------



## ultraenz (30. Mai 2013)

JulianK schrieb:


> Bin dabei!!
> 
> Müssen wir nur gucken wer fährt. Ich hab nen Renault Kangoo zur Verfügung, d.h. Der kann ruhig dreckig werden. Sind aber hält nur zwei Sitze drin!
> 
> ...



So wies aussieht fahren wir jetzt doch Sonntag nach Willingen, bleiben eine Nacht bei meinen Eltern in Korbach und fahren Montag nach Winterberg. Haben noch einen Platz im Auto frei, also falls du Zeit und Lust hast kannste gern mitkommen.


----------



## fred-star (30. Mai 2013)

Wollte gleich noch eine runde drehen locker will wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (30. Mai 2013)

> Wollte gleich noch eine runde drehen locker will wer mit?



Grade wieder Zuhaus, 2,5 std. im Schlamm gesudelt.Jetzt duschen und dann ab zum Griechen..

MfG

Olli


----------



## fred-star (30. Mai 2013)

Wo warste den?


----------



## oliver13007 (30. Mai 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Lust ab Mitte Juni, mal in der Woche nach WBerg zu fahren?
> Müsste ich nur früh genug wissen, um mir frei eintragen zu lassen.



also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei...


----------



## Kizou (30. Mai 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei...



Dann sollten wir schonmal einen Tag ausmachen, damit ich mir freinehmen kann.
Haste einen Vorschlag?


----------



## oliver13007 (30. Mai 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir schonmal einen Tag ausmachen, damit ich mir freinehmen kann.
> Haste einen Vorschlag?



Hast Du noch für eine Person platz?? Dann frage ich mal nach und kläre das mit ne'm Kumpel ab. Würde es reichen wenn wir Montag mal kurz telefonieren?? Ich muss selber mal nachfragen ob mitte Juni was im Büro anliegt...bin Montag erst wieder auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Kizou (31. Mai 2013)

kein Ding !

nach dem Bike-Festival irgendwann ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Mai 2013)

Moin,

Wie sieht es aus mit Samstag?

 @Olli P: falls HK2 und du mitmöchtest, könnte ich dich mitnehmen.

Sonntag fährt der MTB Grefrath nach Brunssum, nur zur Info.


----------



## luckydog (31. Mai 2013)

moin, hätte vorschlag für samstag:
start hardter wald, rickelraht, dalheim, de meinweg, 
dann in de meinweg die lustige runde "heimatkunde1"  
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=A096DF7098BD08ABF6C8FB6F2C740353?fileId=zkxdqvlxromuhtwi
sind zusammen ca. 85km bei lockeren 4-4,5h . bei guten wetter fahre ich morgen auf jeden fall.
jemand lust/zeit? grüße t.


----------



## Gudyo (31. Mai 2013)

Morgen zusammen,
85 km hab ich nicht drauf, sag doch mal an wann und wo man sich treffen kann z.B. an der Dahlheimer Mühle. Ansonsten schlag ich den PP Sportplatz Oberkrüchten gegen 11 Uhr vor auch weil Michael aus WD mit dem Auto anreist wäre das günstig. Ob HK 1 oder 2 können wir ja dann sehen, sind sowieso meistenteils identisch die Strecken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## luckydog (31. Mai 2013)

@Friedhelm + rest ; ), die 85km wären ja auch locker mit 2-3 pausen und ist ja nicht alles 100% single trails. ich muss halt schauen, wie ich aus dorthausen richtung de meinweg komme, aber gut - oberkrüchen läge dann auch in meiner schlagweite. weiß aber gerade nicht, wo der sportplatz ist. sonst lass uns einfach sagen 
-oberkrüchten burgstrasse kreuzung meinfelder strasse um morgen samstag um 12 uhr? 
ich schau dann, dass ich da bin. wäre das was? 
grüße t.


----------



## Gudyo (31. Mai 2013)

Sind gar nicht so weit auseinander, der PP liegt "An der Meer" (Is halt Ostholland) direkt am Sportplatz. 12 Uhr, was sagt der Rest? mir ist es egal.


----------



## luckydog (31. Mai 2013)

ok, machen wir fest, morgen 12uhr am pp "an der meer"   hast du die HK tracks im kopf? keine ahnung wie ortskundig du da bist. sonst lad ich die mir auf meine uhr. wetter morgen bedeckt bis bewölkt bei um die 16°. ich schick dir noch ne pm wegen handy-nr. grüße t.


----------



## toxicmolotow (31. Mai 2013)

Ich sage Samstag nicht, dafür Sonntag Brunsum mit den Grefrathern.


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Also 12:00 Uhr am Parkplatz "wie immer".
 @Olli: Angebot derMitnahme steht .......


----------



## Olli.P. (1. Juni 2013)

Danke fürs Angebot Michael, aber Samstag bin ich nicht dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (2. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen,
kleiner Bericht zur gestrigen Tour. Punkt 12 trafen sich Luckydog, Winthor,Wachtendonker und ich uns am PP Oberkrüchten. Bei heftigem Wind rollten wir Richtung Dahlheimer Mühle an der Geppi zu uns stossen wollte. Kurze Absprache und dann rein in die HK 1. Über recht schlammige Trails ging es dann bis zum legendären Anstieg am St. Ludwig der die meisten von uns in die erste Schiebepassage zwingen sollte. Danach lief es relativ rund in Richtung Rothenbacher Landwehr um dann über gleichnamigen Bachtrail wieder zurück Richtung Mühle zu rollen. Nach meiner vorschnellen Aussage das an dem Anstieg mit der Wurzelstufe  kaum jemand hoch fährt, belehrte mich Michael eines besseren und zeigte wie es geht.  Monte Lübke wurde bestaunt aber ignoriert ob der Wahl der Waffen (ich sag nur Carbonara!) . Die Abfahrt an der ehemaligen Schutzhütte macht immer noch Spaß und ab da wurde es für mich eine Erstbefahrung. Einige Streckenabschnitte waren mir zwar aus anderen Touren bekannt aber nicht so zusammenhängend. Über Arsbeck und Rakys Reich entlang (nicht über!!) die Motte ging es dann so langsam wieder Richtung Mühle und dann zum Auto. Fazit: Tolle Runde, tolle Mitfahrer und wer nicht an die Vorzüge eines 29er glaubt, wäre gestern eindrucksvoll belehrt worden.  @_mittwoch_: 18 Uhr WS ist angedacht, da ich mit dem Auto anfahre bietet sich die Gelegenheit zum shutteln für bis zu 3 Mitfahrer. Kurze Ansage reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (2. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> kleiner Bericht zur gestrigen Tour. Punkt 12 trafen sich Luckydog, Winthor,Wachtendonker und ich uns am PP Oberkrüchten. Bei heftigem Wind rollten wir Richtung Dahlheimer Mühle an der Geppi zu uns stossen wollte. Kurze Absprache und dann rein in die HK 1. Über recht schlammige Trails ging es dann bis zum legendären Anstieg am St. Ludwig der die meisten von uns in die erste Schiebepassage zwingen sollte. Danach lief es relativ rund in Richtung Rothenbacher Landwehr um dann über gleichnamigen Bachtrail wieder zurück Richtung Mühle zu rollen. Nach meiner vorschnellen Aussage das an dem Anstieg mit der Wurzelstufe  kaum jemand hoch fährt, belehrte mich Michael eines besseren und zeigte wie es geht.  Monte Lübke wurde bestaunt aber ignoriert ob der Wahl der Waffen (ich sag nur Carbonara!) . Die Abfahrt an der ehemaligen Schutzhütte macht immer noch Spaß und ab da wurde es für mich eine Erstbefahrung. Einige Streckenabschnitte waren mir zwar aus anderen Touren bekannt aber nicht so zusammenhängend. Über Arsbeck und Rakys Reich entlang (nicht über!!) die Motte ging es dann so langsam wieder Richtung Mühle und dann zum Auto. Fazit: Tolle Runde, tolle Mitfahrer und wer nicht an die Vorzüge eines 29er glaubt, wäre gestern eindrucksvoll belehrt worden.  @_mittwoch_: 18 Uhr WS ist angedacht, da ich mit dem Auto anfahre bietet sich die Gelegenheit zum shutteln für bis zu 3 Mitfahrer. Kurze Ansage reicht.



hallo,

ich (männl., 51 Jahre, tourenbiker, alpencrosser, Marathonfahrer) wohne seit märz in kempen und würde nach längerer pause gerne wieder ins biken einsteigen und die region als bikerevier kennenlernen.

fährt jemand in der kommenden Woche ? 

könnte abends immer ab 17:30. gibt es einen regelmäßigen treffpunkt?

freue mich auf rückmeldungen

vg ingo


----------



## Kizou (2. Juni 2013)

@mittwoch: Bin Dabei !!!!!


----------



## luckydog (2. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen, 
nach dem bericht von Gudyo zur tour gestern hier der gps-track:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fpguvbrmizbztzzv
interessant wird es erst ab oberkrüchten, bzw. dahlheim-runde.
 @_Gudyo_: "





> wer nicht an die Vorzüge eines 29er glaubt, wäre gestern eindrucksvoll belehrt worden


"komisch, welches 29er meinst du? 

grüße t.


----------



## Mätz__ (2. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen!
ich würde mich endlich mal wieder der MIttwochsrunde anschließen.
Falls das Shuttle aus MG auch über Süchteln fährt, würde ich das gerne in Anspruch nehmen! (Das war ne kurze Ansage  )

BIs Mittwoch!


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> nach dem bericht von Gudyo zur tour gestern hier der gps-track:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fpguvbrmizbztzzv
> interessant wird es erst ab oberkrüchten, bzw. dahlheim-runde.
> ...



Meins natürlich.......

 @Ingo:Mittwochsrunde wird gerade wiederbelebt, das bedeutet wir wollen Mittwochs an wechselnden Orten radfahren. Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen.

Diesen Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr am Weißen Stein.


----------



## Olli.K (2. Juni 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## Gudyo (2. Juni 2013)

@_Mätz_: 17.15 Aldi an der Süchtelnerstr. wens recht ist! @Michel: Hab deine Tips beherzigt, Griffe bestellt und Speiseeis wieder tourenfähig geschraubt. Also Mittwoch wieder mit Kaffeemühle unterwegs, die Kurbel ist bestellt.


----------



## iglg (2. Juni 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Meins natürlich.......
> 
> @Ingo:Mittwochsrunde wird gerade wiederbelebt, das bedeutet wir wollen Mittwochs an wechselnden Orten radfahren. Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen.
> 
> Diesen Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr am Weißen Stein.



und das ist wo?


----------



## Kizou (3. Juni 2013)

Weisser Stein in Brüggen , Brachter Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (3. Juni 2013)

Für Mittwoch meld ich mich auch mal.

Falls Chris nicht mit will, hiermit kurz laut gebend ;-)

Friedhelm, müssen wir jetzt wieder mit Fully Touren fahren oder gehen auch Hardtails( Carbonara?).

Ich versuch auch mal dran zu denken, dass ich Michael seinen Lenker wieder mitbring.

EditH:  Chris, dein Trainingsrad ist fertig und probegefahren.
          Brauchst nur noch Pedale. Klickies hätt ich noch rumliegen.

          Meld dich!

MFG C:


----------



## Gudyo (3. Juni 2013)

@C.: Volkstümliches niederrheinisches Fragewort : Häääää?

Thema HT oder Fully hab ich keine besondere Meinung, soll jeder machen wie er es für ritschtitsch hält. Unbestreitbar ist ein 29er Carbon HT unter dem Popo eines fitten Bikers mit Skill eine Herausforderung an jeden Mitfahrer mit 26er Fully. (Wobei für mich eigentlich alle Vorfahrer eine Herausforderung sind) . Meine Kaffeemühle hab ich reaktiviert weil Michel recht hat das es zu schade ist um nur im Park verschlonzt zu werden. Da hab ich gestern mal für 2 Stunden die Schlüssel geschwungen. Vielleicht gewöhn ich mich noch an die Hammerschmidt, mit euren 2-fach KB seid ihr von der Bandbreite auch nicht mehr so viel breiter aufgestellt. 

Also für den Fall das du mitgenommen werden möchtest, bin ich um halb bei dir.


----------



## oliver13007 (3. Juni 2013)

@ Kizou
Ich würde die KW 25 vorschlagen für Winterberg
Mo - Do wäre optimal...ein Kumpel würde auch mitkommen, wenn das kein Problem ist??
Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag für einen Termin...ich bin da recht spontan mit Frei nehmen..


----------



## Kizou (3. Juni 2013)

Ich werde morgen mal schauen.

Thema Hammerschmidt:

Bin ich damals sogar quer durch die Dolomiten mit gefahren.
Und wenn es ums Schalten bei Belastung geht unschlagbar.


----------



## Winthor (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Tour am Samstag war echt klasse. Obwohl ich ziemlich geschafft war. 
Mit An- und Abfahrt zu den Treffpunkten waren das 70 Kilometer, was ich
selber nicht für möglich gehalten hätte. Aber mit so ner coolen Truppe  machts Spaß.

Ich schließe mich gerne wieder an, wenn ich das mit der Zeit hin  bekomme.
Leider ist das im Außendienst mit der Mittwochsrunde für mich nicht so  einfach.
Am Wochenende gerne.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Mätz__ (3. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @_Mätz_: 17.15 Aldi an der Süchtelnerstr. wens recht ist! @Michel: Hab deine Tips beherzigt, Griffe bestellt und Speiseeis wieder tourenfähig geschraubt. Also Mittwoch wieder mit Kaffeemühle unterwegs, die Kurbel ist bestellt.



Wundervoll Gudyo! Besten dank! Es wäre recht.

Zu dem anderen Post:
Nen fitter Biker mit fahrtechnischem können ist wahrscheinlich für jeden hobbybiker hier eine herausforderung....
anders: ich werde mir kein 2tes mtb zulegen, auch wenn ein hardtail ab und zu mal ganz geil wäre 
Bis spätestens übermorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (3. Juni 2013)

Muss für Mittwoch absagen.


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juni 2013)

Wollt ihr nur für einen Tag nach Winterberg ?


----------



## Kizou (3. Juni 2013)

jap, morgens hin und abends zurück .


----------



## Mätz__ (3. Juni 2013)

Wie isset denn jetzt am Wochenende?
Das ist so ziemlich das einzige WE das ich in nächster Zeit kann.....
hat da nicht jemand Lust nach Winterberg zu fahren?


----------



## iglg (3. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Weisser Stein in BrÃ¼ggen , Brachter Wald.



ok, das gps ist programmiert. ich muss bis 17.00 in Kempen arbeiten, lade das bike aber morgens schon mal ins auto. deshalb mÃ¼sste 18.00 klappen.falls ich es nicht pÃ¼nktlich schaffe, wÃ¼rde ich eine SMS schicken. Wer schickt dafÃ¼r seine handynr per PM? ð

Bis Mittwoch

Ingo


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juni 2013)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Muss für Mittwoch absagen.



Schade.

@ Ingo: Ich könnte dich von Wachtendonk aus mitnehmen.

  @Carsten: Ich komme mit dem Fully......ich dachte deine Carbonaro stehen im Küchenschrank.....


----------



## Kizou (3. Juni 2013)

Fahre um 17.30 in Wankum los.


----------



## Schwungmasse (3. Juni 2013)

Mehr so die Bolognese im Kühlschrank. ;-)

Morgen werd ich mal sehen, ob das Fully noch geht.

Endurorunde um den N A Turm.

MFG C.


----------



## Kizou (4. Juni 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> @ Kizou
> Ich würde die KW 25 vorschlagen für Winterberg
> Mo - Do wäre optimal...ein Kumpel würde auch mitkommen, wenn das kein Problem ist??
> Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag für einen Termin...ich bin da recht spontan mit Frei nehmen..



Donnerstag, der 20. würde gehen.


----------



## oliver13007 (4. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Donnerstag, der 20. würde gehen.



ich kläre das heute abend mit einem kumpel ab und sage dir dann sofort bescheid...von mir aus passt das. wie schauts denn bei schlechtem wetter aus?? regen...dann fahren wir nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (4. Juni 2013)

bei schlechtem Wetter ?! Nö !

bei Regen ist mir die Anfahrt zu weit.


----------



## oliver13007 (4. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> bei schlechtem Wetter ?! Nö !
> 
> bei Regen ist mir die Anfahrt zu weit.



Perfekt...Regen Nö!
Kumpel ist dabei...der 20. ist schlecht!

19.06?? Dann nur noch Daumen drücken fürs Wetter


----------



## Kizou (4. Juni 2013)

Ich gucke mal


----------



## oliver13007 (4. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich gucke mal



perfekt...aber Mo oder Di geht natürlich auch


----------



## Kizou (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bekomme Donnerstag Bescheid


----------



## oliver13007 (4. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Donnerstag Bescheid


alles klar... bei mir reichen ein oder zwei Tage zum Bescheid geben für Urlaub


----------



## iglg (4. Juni 2013)

u





Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Schade.
> 
> @ Ingo: Ich könnte dich von Wachtendonk aus mitnehmen.
> 
> ..



Danke für das Angebot, aber ich wohne ja noch nicht da, sondern bis August noch in Kempen. und weil ich da auch arbeite, ist es praktischer, direkt zu fahren. 

bis morgen dann

ingo


----------



## Mätz__ (5. Juni 2013)

So für die Leute unter uns die heute mit dem Auto unterwegs sind und von MG durch Viersen fahren:
Auf der Kölnischen Straße bei Bosch kurz bevor es rechts zum Aldi rein geht, stehen die "GRÜN"-weissen. Ist noch ein alter Bulli. Haben auch schon einige rausgewunken. Habe zwar keine mobile Blitze gesehen, aber irgenwas werden sie da wohl machen!
Bis gleich dann!


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

 WE koennte ich nur Sonntag...

Achja....coole Runde. Die Sprueche zaehle ich nicht auf......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. Juni 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> WE koennte ich nur Sonntag...
> 
> Achja....coole Runde. Die Sprueche zaehle ich nicht auf......


 
Besser so würde ich sagen. Ja war ne sehr coole Runde 
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was mit gefehlt hat


----------



## Kizou (5. Juni 2013)

War lustig!

Ich sag nur :http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/ne...ay-biker-sprueche-zum-schmunzeln.603008.2.htm

Oder : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838

Die Sprüche kommen doch hin, oder ? ;-)


----------



## iglg (6. Juni 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Besser so würde ich sagen. Ja war ne sehr coole Runde
> Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was mit gefehlt hat



nochmal sorry für die kurzfristige absage. brüggen und weißer stein: das haben meine elektronischen helfer nicht geschafft....

ich hab den parkplatz dann später mit bike erreicht. die autos mit radträgern und kennzeichen KLE- waren eure, oder?

das ist ja eine tolle gegend zum biken: single- trails satt . war schön. 

vllt klappt es beim nächsten mal mit der gemeinsamen tour.

vg

ingo


----------



## klemskerke (6. Juni 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> WE koennte ich nur Sonntag...
> 
> Achja....coole Runde. Die Sprueche zaehle ich nicht auf......



Hallo zusammen,

Sonntag würde ich eventuell gerne mal mitfahren. Wann wolltest du denn starten?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juni 2013)

WB Sven, schön das du als Urgestein mal wieder was von dir hören lässt. Sonntag bin ich leider raus. Zum gestrigen Tag sag ich mal mit den Worten der Toten Hosen:
8 kleine Mountainbiker wolln zusammen fahr, einem rutscht die Stütze rein, der kam erst später an 
Hat Spaß gemacht gestern, hab mal nachgeschaut im I-Net, das einklemmen von Eicheln beim Radfahren ist verbreiteter als man denkt, dicht gefolgt von Gefühllosigkeit im Genitalbereich. Also Leute aufpassen!!  @mittwoch: Nu werden langsam die Locations knapp, Landwehr, Hins, SH, WS hammer, Vorschläge werden gern genommen, auch wen sich jemand die Mühe machen möchte mal eine Tour zu modifizieren (z.B. den Ziehweganteil gestern) zu minimieren , keine Hemmungen ausser Hohn und Spott kann nichts passieren.


----------



## luckydog (6. Juni 2013)

moin zusammen, 
feine tour wie ich finde, die gps-daten:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ebgdnzxsjvhhlqif

@ friedhelm: hab dir eine pm geschickt bezüglich "bleche im auto vergessen" - ich hätte es aber auch wissen müssen...

@ ingo: navigation mit garmin forerunner305 geht wunderbar, bei anreise mit dem bike 

grüße thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (6. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> feine tour wie ich finde, die gps-daten:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ebgdnzxsjvhhlqif
> 
> ...



und die betonung liegt bei .... mit dem Bike, oder? für das auto war leider irgendwie immer der zaun vom truppenübungsplatz im weg und durch die drehkreuze wollte der blöde wagen einfach nicht durch. dabei hat mein garmin gpsmap 60 immer stur auf den wegpunkt weißer stein gezeigt...

wenn ihr 8 biker wart, seid ihr mir auf meinen rückweg vllt kurz nach der einfahrt in den platz (aus richtung weißer stein) entgegengekommen? ich war der biker mit blauem bike, weißem shirt, schwarzem helm

bis demnächst mal

ingo


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Juni 2013)

klemskerke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Sonntag würde ich eventuell gerne mal mitfahren. Wann wolltest du denn starten?
> 
> Gruß Sven



Hallo,

Nach dem Gemütlichen Frühstück . Eigentlich habe ich mir über Zeit und Ort noch keine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## alex-racer (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

also wenn jetzt hier die alten Männer wieder mitmischen dann fahre ich natürlich auch mit.
muß aber schon 80 km+ sein sonst ziehe ich erst gar nicht meine enge hose an 

gruß alex


----------



## Taz69 (6. Juni 2013)

alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn jetzt hier die alten Männer wieder mitmischen dann fahre ich natürlich auch mit.
> muß aber schon 80 km+ sein sonst ziehe ich erst gar nicht meine enge hose an
> ...


----------



## luckydog (6. Juni 2013)

alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn jetzt hier die alten Männer wieder mitmischen dann fahre ich natürlich auch mit.
> muß aber schon 80 km+ sein sonst ziehe ich erst gar nicht meine enge hose an
> ...



das würde dann heißen bei weniger als 80km fährst du "unten ohne"? 

.. um mal ein missverständnis aus dem weg zu räumen, der von mir hochgeladene track ist die profi-strecke gewesen. die anfänger sammel ich dann immer entweder in dahlheim, oberkrüchten oder weisser stein ein    .. die tour ist dann ca. 30km kurz. 
 @Taz69: wir können gern von mg aus losfahren.

grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## iglg (6. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> das wÃ¼rde dann heiÃen bei weniger als 80km fÃ¤hrst du "unten ohne"?
> 
> .. um mal ein missverstÃ¤ndnis aus dem weg zu rÃ¤umen, der von mir hochgeladene track ist die profi-strecke gewesen. die anfÃ¤nger sammel ich dann immer entweder in dahlheim, oberkrÃ¼chten oder weisser stein ein    .. die tour ist dann ca. 30km kurz.
> @Taz69: wir kÃ¶nnen gern von mg aus losfahren.
> ...



dann bin ich ja etwas beruhigt. ich hatte gerade den track gesehen und wollte mich dauerhaft abmeldenâº


----------



## klemskerke (7. Juni 2013)

alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn jetzt hier die alten Männer wieder mitmischen dann fahre ich natürlich auch mit.
> muß aber schon 80 km+ sein sonst ziehe ich erst gar nicht meine enge hose an
> ...



Hi Alex, man das ist ja klasse das du dich mal wieder meldest.
Da können wir ja gerne mal ein Ründchen zusammen fahren!
 @Michael: Ok, überlegen wir noch wann und wo wir eventuell Sonntag starten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Taz69 (7. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> das würde dann heißen bei weniger als 80km fährst du "unten ohne"?
> 
> @_Taz69_: wir können gern von mg aus losfahren.
> 
> grüße thorsten ; )


thorsten können wir gerne mal machen,ich habe aber sportpausehab mir sonntag meinen kleinen finger gebrochen und muss erst mal 3 wochen schiene tragen und kein sport.

freude,alex es lebt


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Juni 2013)

@Thomas: ups

 @Sven: 12:00 Uhr? Ort  ?

Wer noch am Sonntag?

Heute???


----------



## luckydog (7. Juni 2013)

ich kann heute / sonntag leider nicht. nur samstag  ... jemand samstag am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (7. Juni 2013)

16:00Uhr Müllberg MG ?


----------



## Olli.P. (7. Juni 2013)

Sonntag evtl.dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Mätz__ (7. Juni 2013)

Wäre am Sonntag ggf auch dabei, vllt auch mit Dame.
Aber nur wenn gewünscht da das Vertrauen ins Bike bzw sie selbst manchmal nicht unbedingt dem durchschnitt hier entspricht....


----------



## Kizou (7. Juni 2013)

Schade, da fährt mal n Mädel mit und wir können nicht .


----------



## canyon.biker (7. Juni 2013)

Wie lang sind die Touren bei euch so?
Eventuell würde ich auch mal mitkommen...


----------



## klemskerke (7. Juni 2013)

@Michael: Sonntag 12.00 Uhr ist prima!
Könnten uns ja am w.-Stein treffen. Von dort aus haben wir ja jede Menge Möglichkeiten. Bin aber auch für alles andere zu haben.

Gruß Sven


----------



## oliver13007 (7. Juni 2013)

@ kizou wie schauts mit Winterberg termin aus?


----------



## Kizou (7. Juni 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Perfekt...Regen Nö!
> Kumpel ist dabei...der 20. ist schlecht!
> 
> 19.06?? Dann nur noch Daumen drücken fürs Wetter



So, ich hab jetzt den 18.06 frei bekommen!

Sagtest ja, zw. 17. und 19.


----------



## oliver13007 (7. Juni 2013)

ja perfekt 18. sag dir morgen bescheid aber bei mir kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (7. Juni 2013)

passt...philip ist auch dabei...ear doch kein problem oder?


----------



## Kizou (7. Juni 2013)

sehr geil !!!


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Juni 2013)

klemskerke schrieb:


> @Michael: Sonntag 12.00 Uhr ist prima!
> Könnten uns ja am w.-Stein treffen. Von dort aus haben wir ja jede Menge Möglichkeiten. Bin aber auch für alles andere zu haben.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Also 12:00 Uhr am WS.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. Juni 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Also 12:00 Uhr am WS.
> 
> Von mir aus sind alle Willkommen......


 
Ich auch?  
Aber mal schauen wie der Samstag so läuft und ob mich Manny´s Rasen legen nicht zu sehr schafft


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Juni 2013)

> Ich auch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bringe den  Manny doch einfach mit.  
Wnn ich bis Morgen mein Auto fit bekomme bin ich dabei.

Olli


----------



## Kizou (8. Juni 2013)

Ich werd dann mal Brüggen, mit meinem Frauchen , unsicher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (8. Juni 2013)

Tach,
ich bin vielleicht auch wieder dabei. So. 12 Uhr am WS.
Mal sehen ob ich ne Plane finde, damit das Auto nicht so dreckig wird.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Juni 2013)

Bin raus,
kein Auto...

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juni 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Bin raus,
> kein Auto...
> 
> Olli



Taxi gefällig?


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Juni 2013)

> Taxi gefällig?


Wenn du so nett bist, gerne.
Wann und wo?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juni 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wenn du so nett bist, gerne.
> Wann und wo?
> 
> MfG
> ...



11:30 Uhr bei Dir, falls ich das finde....


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Juni 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Bringe den  Manny doch einfach mit.
> Wnn ich bis Morgen mein Auto fit bekomme bin ich dabei.
> 
> Olli


 
Morgen geht noch nicht, habe noch ein par restarbeiten zu erledigen.
Aber habe vor nächsten Sontag dabei zu sein oder so.


----------



## Mätz__ (8. Juni 2013)

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht sind WIR morgen dabei!
Falls wir es doch nicht schaffen, gibt es noch andere JPS Tracks vom Weissen Stein die wir dann vllt nachfahren können?
Die Tour voN Luckydog ist eine andere als die vom MIttwoch.... also nicht nur das er mit dem Rad angereisst ist, sondern auch der Teil vom Weissen Stein selber oder?
Jedenfalls sehe ich den Parkplatz-Treffpunkt nicht 2 mal...
oder ne... er ist vorher abgebogen oder?
Also falls noch jemand einen anderen hat, wäre ich dankbar.
Nicht das ich die 80km Radeln muss um den Parkplatz wiederzufinden 

Gute Nacht und bis Morgen!


----------



## Kizou (9. Juni 2013)

Wenn allet jut geht bin ich auch dabei.
Schlucht oder Achterbahn ?


----------



## Mätz__ (9. Juni 2013)

So ich bin auf jedenfall dabei. Aber leider alleine.
Fahrt also nicht ohne mich los 
bis gleich!


----------



## klemskerke (9. Juni 2013)

Schöne lustige Runde heute, mit reichlich Sturzpotenzial....
Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (9. Juni 2013)

Yepp, war lustig, aller guten Dinge sind drei.

Drei mal auf die Schnauze legen hat gereicht.

Beim nächsten mal was langsamer, damit ich den Bäumen auch ausweichen kann.

Bis auf ein paar Kratzer am Bein, meinem Ego und dem Bike ist aber alles in Ordnung.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Juni 2013)

Das war mal eine lustige Sturzrunde......

Mittwoch?


----------



## Kizou (9. Juni 2013)

War klasse!

Ja ja die Schwerkraft ;-)

Ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder dabei !!

Jetzt erstmal auf Willingen konzentrieren .


----------



## Gudyo (10. Juni 2013)

@mittwoch: Ja bin dabei.  Vorschläge wo?


----------



## luckydog (10. Juni 2013)

ich denke ich wäre mittwoch auch mit am start. @Gudyo falls der treffpunkt mittwochsrunde ausserhalb meiner schlagweite liegt, hänge ich mich gerne bei dir dran  ...
grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## oliver13007 (10. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal auf Willingen konzentrieren .



hehe 
und das Wetter so wie heute 16°C mit Sonne und ein paar Wolken

Hast Du ein Bodyprotektor?? Wenn ja welchen


----------



## Kizou (10. Juni 2013)

Für willingen ( http://enduroseries.net/index.php?option=com_jevents&Itemid=0 ) fahre ich nur mit knees (soft ) und fully-Helm .



Für Dienstag ( winterberg ) fullprotected.
Safetyjacket, kneeshin ( hart ).


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (10. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @_mittwoch_: Ja bin dabei.  Vorschläge wo?


 
Wie wäre es mit Hinsbeck oder den Süchtelner Höhen?


----------



## canyon.biker (10. Juni 2013)

Wäre am Mittwoch auch mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckydog (10. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen, 
um dem mittwochs-thema etwas mehr substanz zu verschaffen, anbei eine doodle-abstimmung. viellecht geht der findungsprozess hiermit einfacher?
http://www.doodle.com/u249e3kmkd5piaab
alternativ-treffpunkte nennen und ich bau die rein.
grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (10. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> um dem mittwochs-thema etwas mehr substanz zu verschaffen, anbei eine doodle-abstimmung. viellecht geht der findungsprozess hiermit einfacher?
> http://www.doodle.com/u249e3kmkd5piaab
> alternativ-treffpunkte nennen und ich bau die rein.
> grüße thorsten ; )


 
Cool! Jetzt weiß ich auch mal was eine "Doodle-Abstimmung" ist


----------



## Gudyo (10. Juni 2013)

Abgedoodelt


----------



## Olli.K (10. Juni 2013)

Bin Mittwoch dabei.


----------



## Kizou (10. Juni 2013)

Also......18.06. Bikepark Winterberg !


wer ist noch am Start ?


@ juppi : wann sollen wir starten ?
             Mein Vorschlag wäre so gegen 7.30 - 8.00h


----------



## oliver13007 (10. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Also......18.06. Bikepark Winterberg !
> 
> wer ist noch am Start ?
> @ juppi : wann sollen wir starten ?
> Mein Vorschlag wäre so gegen 7.30 - 8.00h



Ja 7:30 uhr ist super...dann können wir um 8 uhr losfahren...

wo treffen wir uns?? ich komme aus süchteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (10. Juni 2013)

ich wohne direkt an der A40  ( wankum ), könnten sofort auf die Bahn ...


----------



## oliver13007 (10. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> ich wohne direkt an der A40  ( wankum ), könnten sofort auf die Bahn ...



Treffen wir uns bei Dir!


----------



## Kizou (10. Juni 2013)

Adresse per email


----------



## Mätz__ (11. Juni 2013)

Et is schon DIenstag!
Also wenn ich das richtig sehe ist morgen SH angesagt, 18Uhr, PP SH.
Das ist der oben an der Autobahnausfahrt nähe Chinesen, nicht der unten am Festivalgelände oder Dirtpark!

Bis morgen!


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juni 2013)

Jepp, PP SH ist oben.


----------



## iglg (11. Juni 2013)

Mätz schrieb:


> Et is schon DIenstag!
> Also wenn ich das richtig sehe ist morgen SH angesagt, 18Uhr, PP SH.
> Das ist der oben an der Autobahnausfahrt nähe Chinesen, nicht der unten am Festivalgelände oder Dirtpark!
> 
> Bis morgen!



das ist dann hindenburgstr., oder?

wie lang ist denn eure runde?


----------



## Mätz__ (11. Juni 2013)

Jau Hindenburgstr ist richtig.
Die Runde ist immer Situationsbedingt, aber es regnet ja wohl nicht 
Auf jedenfall für jeden schaffbar. Es gibt ja reichlich verschiedene Abfahrten die man je nach Lust bis ins unendliche kombinieren kann.

Einfach vorbeischauen!


----------



## Olli.K (11. Juni 2013)

@Michel: Wann wollst du los?


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Juni 2013)

Olli.K schrieb:


> @Michel: Wann wollst du los?



17:25 Uhr, falls Du mitmöchtest......


----------



## Olli.K (11. Juni 2013)

Ich versuche pünktlich zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (12. Juni 2013)

Bin leider raus, bekomme heute um 17.30 meine Glastüre geliefert und montiert. Wünsche euch viel Vergnügen.


----------



## canyon.biker (12. Juni 2013)

Dann bin ich leider auch raus, wäre erst gegen 18:00 Zuhause


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juni 2013)

Wer kommt nun?
Sonst fahre ich in Hinsbeck/Blaue Lagune.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Bin leider raus, bekomme heute um 17.30 meine Glastüre geliefert und montiert. Wünsche euch viel Vergnügen.


 

Schade Friedhelm. Wollte heute doch meine neue Fahrtechnik zeigen wie man sich keine Eicheln einklemmt 

Ich bin dabei Michael.


----------



## luckydog (12. Juni 2013)

wollte auch süchtelner höhen fahren: bin dabei.
@ all: damit canyon.biker auch mit kann, können wir das ganze auch um eine halbe stunde auf 18:30h verschieben?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> wollte auch süchtelner höhen fahren: bin dabei.
> @ all: damit canyon.biker auch mit kann, können wir das ganze auch um eine halbe stunde auf 18:30h verschieben?


 
Jaap


----------



## canyon.biker (12. Juni 2013)

Danke, ist echt nett von euch 
Hat einer vielleicht eine genaue Adresse?
Würde nämlich genau 30min brauchen, dann müsstet ihr nicht solange warten. In welche Richtung werden den die Trail da gehen? Habe leider nur ein XC Hardtail und ein Endurofully mit Freeridegenen.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juni 2013)

Gib das mal in Dein Navi. Müsste passen!

*Sportpark* *Süchtelner* *Höhen* 

Hindenburgstraße 101, 41749 Viersen


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juni 2013)

Also 18:30 Uhr SH....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon.biker (12. Juni 2013)

Sorry Leute, ich muss eure Planung leider wieder durcheinander schmeißen  
Machen wir es kurz: Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen

Sorry nochmals


----------



## luckydog (12. Juni 2013)

da wir uns alle auf 18:30h eingestellt haben, bleibt es aber dabei würde ich sagen.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juni 2013)

So langsam wird es kompliziert Aber kann passieren canyon.biker
Sollen wir dann doch um 18Uhr fahren? Bekommt der Rest das hin?

Und beim nächsten Mal....fester Ort und feste Uhrzeit=


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> da wir uns alle auf 18:30h eingestellt haben, bleibt es aber dabei würde ich sagen.


 
Is ja gut! 18:30


----------



## iglg (12. Juni 2013)

Gut, dass ich noch mal geguckt habe

Wollte gerade einen fliegenden Start durchziehen, und lese jetzt 18:30.

Ist mir aber Recht. Bis "gleich"

Ingo


----------



## iglg (12. Juni 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten Mal....fester Ort und feste Uhrzeit=



Hatten wir doch ? (Jedenfalls bis gestern abend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (12. Juni 2013)

Also falls doch jemand um 18 Uhr da ist, treffen entweder die frühen 18.30ger diejenigen am startpunkt oder wir sammeln die dann irgendwo im Wald auf.

Werde auch dann um 18.30 da sein.
Hoffe der Michel hat das noch mitbekommen.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juni 2013)

Mätz schrieb:


> Hoffe der Michel hat das noch mitbekommen.


 
Ja hat er!  bis gleich


----------



## Olli.P. (12. Juni 2013)

Schön wars...

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juni 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Schön wars...
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Genau!

Wie sieht es mit Freitag und oder Sonntag aus??


----------



## Gudyo (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin erst mal raus für die Woche . Meine Fox ist in Rep und das sieht nicht so gut aus (Talas kaputt, Undicht und Service fällig). Hab gesagt das ab 300  aufwärts nicht mehr lohnt. Daher fahre ich im mom eine gewagte Konstruktion mit O-Ringen als Dichtung weils für die Spezi VR keine Adapter auf 9 mm gibt und ich lediglich ne Sektor rumliegen hatte. Das Teil ist aber keine Dauerlösung . Rettung ist aber in Sicht, hab mir nach einigem Hin und Her eine neue Gabel bestellt und setze da jetzt mal auf billig. Es wird eine SR Durolux SF 12  RC 2 Ta 120-160 mm. Lyrik und Revalation sind vom Preis nicht mehr weit weg von Fox ( 650 bis 800) also hab ich für 470  zugeschlagen. Gebrauchte Gabeln sind meist zu kurz (Spezi braucht 250 mm Schaftlänge ) oder konisch. Also versuch ich mal mein Glück. Werde mich bis zum Eintreffen der Gabel mit meinem 28er bewegen.


----------



## iglg (12. Juni 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Schön wars...
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Fand ich auch. Biken am Freitag oder Sonntag melde ich hier mal an. Zu welcher Zeit fahrt ihr denn üblicherweise?

vg Ingo


----------



## luckydog (12. Juni 2013)

genau, schön war´s.
normalerweise wollte ich keine tracks mehr posten, aber da der so schön übersichtlich ist und man den gut nachfahren kann: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cmgeybmboilndvjk
grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## JulianK (12. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ich bin erst mal raus fÃ¼r die Woche . Meine Fox ist in Rep und das sieht nicht so gut aus (Talas kaputt, Undicht und Service fÃ¤llig). Hab gesagt das ab 300 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts nicht mehr lohnt. Daher fahre ich im mom eine gewagte Konstruktion mit O-Ringen als Dichtung weils fÃ¼r die Spezi VR keine Adapter auf 9 mm gibt und ich lediglich ne Sektor rumliegen hatte. Das Teil ist aber keine DauerlÃ¶sung . Rettung ist aber in Sicht, hab mir nach einigem Hin und Her eine neue Gabel bestellt und setze da jetzt mal auf billig. Es wird eine SR Durolux SF 12  RC 2 Ta 120-160 mm. Lyrik und Revalation sind vom Preis nicht mehr weit weg von Fox ( 650 bis 800) also hab ich fÃ¼r 470 â¬ zugeschlagen. Gebrauchte Gabeln sind meist zu kurz (Spezi braucht 250 mm SchaftlÃ¤nge ) oder konisch. Also versuch ich mal mein GlÃ¼ck. Werde mich bis zum Eintreffen der Gabel mit meinem 28er bewegen.



Hallo,

dann hoffe ich mal dass du nicht das Problem mit dem obligatorischen Spiel hast. 
Aber von der Haltbarkeit, Ansprechverhalten und Gewicht sind die sehr gut.
WÃ¼rde sogar fast schon sagen, dass die um einiges stabiler als die Fox ist. 
Zumindest hat die bis jetzt wirklich alles mitgemacht was ich damit gemacht habe, da kann ich nur ein Lob an Suntour aussprechen. ;-)


mfg. Julian


----------



## iglg (12. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> genau, schön war´s.
> normalerweise wollte ich keine tracks mehr posten, aber da der so schön übersichtlich ist und man den gut nachfahren kann:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cmgeybmboilndvjk
> grüße thorsten ; )



da gibt es doch tatsächlich noch wege, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (13. Juni 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Schön wars...
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Schöne Tour u tolle Runde 

Sonntag hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fairlady (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

an alle interessierten Biker. Das wär doch auch was für euch:
http://streetrace.baarlo.nl/

Ein kleines Video vom Vorjahr: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlqgRcangf0"]MTB Streetrace Baarlo 2012 Recreanten - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Schwungmasse (13. Juni 2013)

Ach Friedhelm, kennst du nicht jemanden mit ner Laufradsammlung?

Wenn du noch Achsstandard und Scheibengrösse postest, bring ichs morgen nach der Arbeit vorbei.

Ausserdem hat mein Schrauber ne Fox Connection, wir müssten mal schauen, was sie genau hat.
Wenns nur Floaten und Dichtungen sind?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juni 2013)

Danke C. aber ich denke das bis Samstag die neue Gabel verbaut ist. Das mit der Connection ist leider to Late, die ist schon bei Toxi.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Morgen kleine Afterwork Tour. Denke das ich gegen 18:00 Uhr in WD starte.


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juni 2013)

Wollte morgen auch ne kleine Runde drehen aber mit dem ATB. 14.30 gehts von mir Richtung Liedberg, eher ne chillige Rollrunde.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. Juni 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Morgen kleine Afterwork Tour. Denke das ich gegen 18:00 Uhr in WD starte.


 
Ich bin raus für heute. 19Uhr kommen schon einige Leutchen zum einarmigen Flaschenreißen & Pokern. 
Werde für den sportlichen Ausgleich ne runde schnelles Laufen einlegen


----------



## oliver13007 (14. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal auf Willingen konzentrieren .



Ich habe Dir ne Email an Deine T-Online Adresse geschickt...


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juni 2013)

Sonntag??


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juni 2013)

Sontag gibts hier in Gladbach ne lilalaune-Runde in Rheindahlen rund um die Bauerhöfe mit Kaffee und Kuchen sowie ländliche Spezialitäten. Start 9. 30 Uhr in Mennrath. Werde da mit meinem Weibchen teilnehmen, sind bloß 20 km mit vielen Pausen also eher unspektakulär. Montag fahr ich mit nem Kumpel in die SH, er kennt da noch nicht so viel. Starten hier in Gladbach gegen 17.30 und fahren den Bismarckturm an. Vorraussichtlich 18.15 dort wer mitmöchte. PS: Meine Gabel ist schon eingebaut, ganz schöner Brocken die Durolux, steht der Lyrik nicht nach  heute gehts an die Feinabstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (15. Juni 2013)

> Sonntag??



Wann und Wo?
Wie siehts bei Manny aus?

MfG

Olli


----------



## fred-star (15. Juni 2013)

Kannste noch ein paar infos zur lila laune runde posten wäre für meine frau und mich auch mal interessant


----------



## Olli.P. (15. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts aus Morgen?

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juni 2013)

http://www.rlv.de/hoefetour


----------



## Dutchmanny (15. Juni 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wann und Wo?
> Wie siehts bei Manny aus?
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Mus morgen zu meinen Schwiegereltern, ich werde nächste Woche meine Stützräder an schrauben und mal eine runde fahren, leider kann ich mittwochs nicht an der runde teil nehmen da...ööööhhh, ich einfach nicht kann!


----------



## geppi (16. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sontag gibts hier in Gladbach ne lilalaune-Runde in Rheindahlen rund um die Bauerhöfe mit Kaffee und Kuchen sowie ländliche Spezialitäten. Start 9. 30 Uhr in Mennrath. Werde da mit meinem Weibchen teilnehmen, sind bloß 20 km mit vielen Pausen also eher unspektakulär. Montag fahr ich mit nem Kumpel in die SH, er kennt da noch nicht so viel. Starten hier in Gladbach gegen 17.30 und fahren den Bismarckturm an. Vorraussichtlich 18.15 dort wer mitmöchte. PS: Meine Gabel ist schon eingebaut, ganz schöner Brocken die Durolux, steht der Lyrik nicht nach  heute gehts an die Feinabstimmung.



Hi Friedhelm,
würde dich gerne am Montag begleiten. Startest du bei dir zuhause? Würde dann bei dir vorbei kommen.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (16. Juni 2013)

Hi Andi,
ja Start ist bei mir. Da freu ich mich das du mitkommst.


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Juni 2013)

So, da ich mich zwischen all den Angeboten für Heute nicht entscheiden konnte war ich SH-HH 
Jetzt wird der Grill angeworfen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sontag gibts hier in Gladbach ne lilalaune-Runde in Rheindahlen rund um die Bauerhöfe mit Kaffee und Kuchen sowie ländliche Spezialitäten. Start 9. 30 Uhr in Mennrath. Werde da mit meinem Weibchen teilnehmen, sind bloß 20 km mit vielen Pausen also eher unspektakulär. Montag fahr ich mit nem Kumpel in die SH, er kennt da noch nicht so viel. Starten hier in Gladbach gegen 17.30 und fahren den Bismarckturm an. Vorraussichtlich 18.15 dort wer mitmöchte. PS: Meine Gabel ist schon eingebaut, ganz schöner Brocken die Durolux, steht der Lyrik nicht nach  heute gehts an die Feinabstimmung.



Versuche um 18:15 Uhr am Bt zu sein.


----------



## geppi (16. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> ja Start ist bei mir. Da freu ich mich das du mitkommst.



Bin dann um 17:30 bei dir.

Bis dahin,
Andi


----------



## oliver13007 (16. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Adresse per email



hast Du meine Email bekommen?? Habe Dir meine HAndynummer geschickt...
Mit Dienstag geht alles klar...nur ich würde gerne den Start von 7:30Uhr auf 8:30 verschieben...dann habe ich morgens nicht sooo viel Stress...muss Philip noch einsammeln und die Bikes zerlegen

Kannst ja morgen(Montag) mal durchklingeln


----------



## Kizou (17. Juni 2013)

Moin,

hab Dir ne Email geschrieben


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bin raus, eine Regenfahrt reicht mir für heute.

Mittwoch?


----------



## geppi (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin leider auch raus für heute, aus dem oben genannten Grund.
Regen

Wenn ich es am Mittwoch zeitlich schaffe, würd ich euch am Mittwoch gerne begleiten.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Gudyo (17. Juni 2013)

ok , Mittwoch produzieren wir die Feuchtigkeit dann selber
Nachtrag: Alle falsch entschieden, die Trails waren definitiv staubfrei, mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## Olli.K (17. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch, dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> ok , Mittwoch produzieren wir die Feuchtigkeit dann selber
> Nachtrag: Alle falsch entschieden, die Trails waren definitiv staubfrei, mehr aber auch nicht



Mag sein, aber dafür sind meine Radschuhe immer noch nicht Trocken

Mittwoch: wo?


----------



## Olli.K (17. Juni 2013)

Weer.nl sagt für Mittwoch Regen mit Gewitter  an.(Raum Arcen)
Die sind sehr genau.


----------



## Gudyo (17. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht es aus mit westlichem Teil der Landwehrrunde. Treffen Cafe Waldfrieden 18 Uhr  Richtung Dülken Bad Wachtendonker Moorheilbad , Lehloh, Molzmühle, Gatzweiler, Schriefers, Müllberg, Nordpark, Hardter Landwehr, Cafe Waldfrieden. Weis nicht genau wieviel km aber für ne Mittwochsrunde wohl genug.


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Juni 2013)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Weer.nl sagt für Mittwoch Regen mit Gewitter  an.(Raum Arcen)
> Die sind sehr genau.



Fahre ich morgen schonmal eine Runde.....

 @Friedel: können wir machen.


----------



## Schwungmasse (18. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch nicht dabei. Leider!

Wochenende wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Viel Vergnügen allerseits.

MFG C.

P:S: Kettwig am Sonntag war definitiv staubig, Rheinbach/Steinbach etwas staubfreier, aber schön zu fahren.


----------



## Gudyo (18. Juni 2013)

Da für Mittwoch Tauwetter für Dicke angesagt ist , mache ich den Vorschlag den Treffpunkt zu "Onkel Gustav" auf der Brahmsstr. zu verlegen. Das würde uns runde 15 km lanweilige Ziehwege in der prallen Sonne ersparen. Anfahrt per Auto auch bis BAB  52 Abfahrt Hardt, dann Richtung Rheindahlen bis zur großen Kreuzung (linke Ecke ist ein Landmaschinenhandel) dann Richtung Schwalmtal ca. 800m, links auf Brahmsstr. (ist ausgeschildert) . Da gibts den auch ein Heldenbier nach der Tour 
Gruß Friedhelm
Nachtrag: Bin die Runde heute mal grob abgefahren, sind etwa 35 km bei 250 hm. Nach einer Stunde war ich durchgegart und ab da trieb mich nur noch die Aussicht auf ein Kaltgetränk vorwärts. Also sollten wir uns entscheiden morgen zu fahren, brauchts keine Schutzbleche die Trails sind trocken und griffig. Nehmt aber literweise Antibrum mit und einen Todschläger. Die Mücken sind faustgroß und fallen über einen her sobald man stehenbleibt 
technischer Nachtrag: Wen die Duro jetzt auch noch hält, wage ich mal die Prognose das kein Mensch, mehr Federgabel braucht. Bin ja bekanntlich nicht der grosse Experte aber mein erster Eindruck ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied gegenüber der 2009er Fox. Fährt sich sehr komfortabel und ich werd die trotz meiner Körperfülle wohl nicht zum durchschlagen bringen. Gute Arbeit Suntour!


----------



## iglg (18. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Da für Mittwoch Tauwetter für Dicke angesagt ist , mache ich den Vorschlag den Treffpunkt zu "Onkel Gustav" auf der Brahmsstr. zu verlegen. Das würde uns runde 15 km lanweilige Ziehwege in der prallen Sonne ersparen. Anfahrt per Auto auch bis BAB  52 Abfahrt Hardt, dann Richtung Rheindahlen bis zur großen Kreuzung (linke Ecke ist ein Landmaschinenhandel) dann Richtung Schwalmtal ca. 800m, links auf Brahmsstr. (ist ausgeschildert) . Da gibts den auch ein Heldenbier nach der Tour
> Gruß Friedhelm



Welcher Ort? Bin ja noch nicht so lange in der Gegend.....


----------



## Gudyo (18. Juni 2013)

Mönchengladbach Stadteil Hardt


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bin raus fuer morgen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (18. Juni 2013)

Bin auch nicht dabei. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Gudyo (19. Juni 2013)

Morgen zusammen,
schade aber wahrscheinlich eine gute Entscheidung. Die Temperaturen sind brutal zum Radeln, im Wald steht die Luft und wie schon gesagt, die Mücken sind auf dem Kriegspfad. Nach den Absagen konnte ich meiner Frau keine Ausrede mehr präsentieren für heute, daher darf/muss ich heute Abend auf die Wiese am Finanzamt und mir den Teufelsgeiger geben. Werd wohl paar Betablocker mehr einschmeißen. 
Am 29. Juni fahr ich an die Nahe nach Wallhausen. Liegt 30 km von Stormberg. Wen sich ne Gruppe findet, nehm ich mein Bike mit. Da wir übernachten bei Freunden müsst ihr aber eurern Transport irgendwie selber organisieren.


----------



## oliver13007 (19. Juni 2013)

Winterberg gestern war soooo geil, aber auch verdammt heiß 

@ Andreas: schade, dass es nicht geklappt, aber Zeit genug ist ja. Der Sommer hat ja gerade erst angefangen. 

Erste mal IXS Downhill Strecke gefahren

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29249

Weitere Videos kommen noch, aber ich muss erst mal was zusammen schneiden.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Juni 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Winterberg gestern war soooo geil, aber auch verdammt heiß
> 
> @ Andreas: schade, dass es nicht geklappt, aber Zeit genug ist ja. Der Sommer hat ja gerade erst angefangen.
> 
> ...


 
Hammer geiles Video. Macht echt Lust dorthin zu fahren und auch sofort dort runter zu fahren. Huuuuuuuuuuu......voll Geil. 
Scheint aber sehr Wurzellastig zu sein ;-) Gab es die letztes Jahr auch schon Andy?


----------



## oliver13007 (19. Juni 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Hammer geiles Video. Macht echt Lust dorthin zu fahren und auch sofort dort runter zu fahren. Huuuuuuuuuuu......voll Geil.
> Scheint aber sehr Wurzellastig zu sein ;-) Gab es die letztes Jahr auch schon Andy?



Wurzelig, Steinig, aber es macht echt ne Menge Spaß...mit 200mm bügelt man alles platt...aber Philip ist da mit 160mm runter...geht alles


----------



## Kizou (19. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte k..... Können, aber wie schon gesagt : der Sommer hat gerade erst begonnen und ich war ja dieses Jahr schon zweimal dort.
 @Clemens: das Steinfeld wurde ein wenig modifiziert, ansonsten .... mehr oder weniger so geblieben.
 @Juppi: bist du auch den singletrail gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (19. Juni 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich hätte k..... Können, aber wie schon gesagt : der Sommer hat gerade erst begonnen und ich war ja dieses Jahr schon zweimal dort.
> @_Juppi_: bist du auch den singletrail gefahren ?



Genau...der Sommer ist noch lang und beim nächsten mal wird's klappen

Wir sind gefahren: Übungspacours, Giro Free Cross, IXS-Downhill, 4 X, Northshor...aber da nur einen Teil, Continental Track.

Aber da gibt es viele viele Varianten und Abzweigungen...das schafft man an einem Tag nicht alles.

Wir sind gemütlich um 10 Uhr losgefahren und waren gegen 13 Uhr auf der Pist...das hat auch echt gereicht für den Anfang...mehr Power hätte ich nicht gehabt. 18:30 zurück und um 21 Uhr waren wir zu hause.


----------



## Kizou (19. Juni 2013)

Der singletrail ist vom Anspruch her die heftigste Strecke.
Musst Du unbedingt mal fahren.

Ich habe wahrscheinlich in 2 Wochen mal wieder in der Woche frei.

In den Ferien ( 2.Hälfte werde ich auch des Öfteren dort sein.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (19. Juni 2013)

Haben wir nicht letztes Jahr versucht die Stecke zu fahren Andy? War aber sehr spät und alles sehr nass und schlammig. @Juppi: Habe ein Canyon Nerve XC und nur 120mm. Damit musste es auch gehen. Ok, habe einige Male gelegen 

Wäre bei der nächsten Tour dorthin gerne dabei


----------



## oliver13007 (19. Juni 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht letztes Jahr versucht die Stecke zu fahren Andy? War aber sehr spät und alles sehr nass und schlammig. @_Juppi_: Habe ein Canyon Nerve XC und nur 120mm. Damit musste es auch gehen. Ok, habe einige Male gelegen
> 
> Wäre bei der nächsten Tour dorthin gerne dabei



Geht auch mit 120mm...würde auch mit einem HT gehen  Nur jeder Fahrfehler könnte mit einem Sturz enden. So'n Downhiller verzeiht schon viel mehr. 

Je mehr Leute desto mehr Spaß...Winterberg...immer wieder gerne


----------



## 10_Whitewater (19. Juni 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Je mehr Leute desto mehr Spaß...



Dann würd ich mich mal gern anschließen 

Darüber hinaus: Morgen evt. jmd Lust auf die Dirt/BMX-Bahn abends - so gg 20h rum?


----------



## Kizou (19. Juni 2013)

Es geht Alles !
Fernsehen in schwarz/weiss usw.

Man muss nur schauen wo der Spass bleibt.


----------



## luckydog (19. Juni 2013)

kurze frage: wie hieß noch gleich die website mit der ultra genauen wettervorhersage vom hobby-meteorologen hier in der region? wir hatten kurz letzten mittwoch drüber gesprochen...


----------



## Taz69 (19. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> kurze frage: wie hieß noch gleich die website mit der ultra genauen wettervorhersage vom hobby-meteorologen hier in der region? wir hatten kurz letzten mittwoch drüber gesprochen...


Hi Thorsten,schau mal hier: http://www.buienradar.nl/
ist sehr genau und gibt es auch fürs Handy als App.

ALEX wo hast dich versteckt

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> schade aber wahrscheinlich eine gute Entscheidung. Die Temperaturen sind brutal zum Radeln, im Wald steht die Luft und wie schon gesagt, die Mücken sind auf dem Kriegspfad. Nach den Absagen konnte ich meiner Frau keine Ausrede mehr präsentieren für heute, daher darf/muss ich heute Abend auf die Wiese am Finanzamt und mir den Teufelsgeiger geben. Werd wohl paar Betablocker mehr einschmeißen.
> Am 29. Juni fahr ich an die Nahe nach Wallhausen. Liegt 30 km von Stormberg. Wen sich ne Gruppe findet, nehm ich mein Bike mit. Da wir übernachten bei Freunden müsst ihr aber eurern Transport irgendwie selber organisieren.



Leider habe ich erst am 06.07 wider Zeit am WE zu fahren. 
Meine Überlegung ist eine Tour in die Eifel oder so.....
Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Olli.K (20. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (20. Juni 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> kurze frage: wie hieß noch gleich die website mit der ultra genauen wettervorhersage vom hobby-meteorologen hier in der region? wir hatten kurz letzten mittwoch drüber gesprochen...



hubert hieß der mann, der oft zitiert wird (richtig olli?) und man erreicht ihn unter www.wetter-niederrhein.de

vg


----------



## luckydog (20. Juni 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> hubert hieß der mann, der oft zitiert wird (richtig olli?) und man erreicht ihn unter www.wetter-niederrhein.de vg


 @Taz69+iglg: thx


----------



## Schwungmasse (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, Friedhelm, bist du dann am 29. in Stromberg.

Da hätte ich frei( bis jetzt) und wäre durchaus am Flowtrail Project interessiert.

Müssen wir uns die Tage mal zusammensetzen.

BTW, ist deine Reserve Sektor über und verkäuflich?

Ich müsste da noch ein Fahrrad zusamenbauen

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (21. Juni 2013)

Morgen zusammen,
@C. KÃ¶nnen uns gerne mal zusammensetzen wegen Stormberg. Sektor ist verkauflich, reden wir dann drÃ¼ber.
technischer Nachtrag: @_Toxo_holic: Wie schon beschrieben hatte ich meine 09er Talas hingeschickt und sie in Gedanken beerdigt. Oh, Surprise, heute hab ich sie wiederbekommen mit Komplettwartung, neuer Talas-Absenkung und zeitgemÃ¤Ãem Verstellknopf . Gekostet hat mich alles zusammen 153 â¬ und das bei 14 Tagen Wartezeit. Respekt!
@C.: FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck im Mocca? Sonntag 10.00 Uhr??


----------



## Schwungmasse (22. Juni 2013)

Moin Friedhelm

Lust hätt ich schon, würde aber eher 06.00 in Weilerswist.Habe Training. 

Die Woche siehts besser aus, da können wir uns mal im Biergarten zusammen setzten.

Ich glaub, ich war mit dem Hornet noch nicht am Rheydter Müllberg ;-)

Jetzt fahr ich erstmal nach Köln und dann in die Eifel, bisschen Technik üben an der Steinbach Talsperre.

MFG C:


----------



## Pap (22. Juni 2013)

Streckensperrungen an der JHB
Habe heute gesehen das einige Trails an der JHB mit rot/weiÃen Band abgesperrt sind, zusÃ¤tzlich noch mit BaumstÃ¤mmen verblockt. Hatte dann ein lÃ¤ngeres GesprÃ¤ch mit einem Fortaufseher, der mir sagte das dies noch ausgeweitet wird. ZulÃ¤ssig sind nur noch offizielle Waldwege. 
Nach dem der Forstaufseher im FrÃ¼hjahr von 2 niederlÃ¤ndichen Bikern als Nazi-Sau bezeichnet wurde, als er sie ansprechen wollte, ist er letzte Woche von einem jugendlichen Biker tÃ¤tlich angegriffen worden. Der Streit eskalierte, bis die Polizei kam, der MTB jedoch verschwand. Die Polizei und die Fortwirtschaft nimmt die Sache wohl so Ernst, das man Ã¼berlegt, Fahradstreifen oder Polizeireiter am WE einzusetzen. Das befahren von nicht genehmigtenn Wegen kostet bis zu 150,-â¬.
Ich denke jeder sollte da schon ein bischen RÃ¼cksicht nehmen.
Wenn MTB um jede PfÃ¼tze und Stein herrum fahren, wir innerhalb von wenigen Monaten aus einem 30cm breiten Trail ein 90cm breiter Weg,
das freut bestimmt jeden Waldbesitzer.
Jeder wird jetzt sagen, "ich nicht", aber jeder sollte mal nachdenken, denn sonst ist es bald vorbei.


----------



## SirWesley (22. Juni 2013)

@Pap
Meinst du mit JHB die Hinsbecker Höhen? Wenn ja,  da sind die Sperrungen schon vor knapp zwei Wochen gewesen. 
Einen Tag zuvor bin ich da noch runter gefahren und hatte mich am nächsten Tag gewundert, wieso die Strecken so plötzlich gesperrt worden sind. 
Hat der Forstaufseher weitere Gründe genannt?  Ggf.  aus Naturschutzgründen? 
Ich bin immer wieder verwundert, dass es Menschen gibt, die nicht über ihr Handeln nachdenken, und andere dadurch benachteiligt werden. Auch sich selbst die Möglichkeiten des freien bikens in der Natur kaputt zu machen, zeugt ehr nicht von großer Hirnmasse. 

Werden eigentlich auch Wanderwege gesperrt, wenn sich irgendwelche Trekker daneben benehmen?  

Gruß
Michael 

PS: posten mit dem Handy nervt.


----------



## Pap (23. Juni 2013)

Ja, Hinsbecker Höhen.
Als weiteren Grund wurde genannt, das Rehe jetzt ihre jungen Kitze aussetzen,
dies natürlich in versteckten Mulden tun. Dort wird es aber kaum noch Plätze geben, in denen kein Trail verläuft.
Dieses betrifft aber Reiter und Wanderer genauso, also nicht nur MTB.

Ich denke man solllte die abgesperrten Trail meiden und hoffe nicht das einige meinen, indem man die Absperrungen entfernt, wäre das Problem gelöst.

Die Lösung heißt Rücksicht, denn nur gemeinsam geht es.


----------



## SirWesley (23. Juni 2013)

Moin,

ich glaube zwar kaum, dass die Rehe rund um den Turm den Nachwuchs legen, da hier doch mehr oder weniger immer irgendwelche Zweibeiner unterwegs sind.  Die Rückzugsgebiete sind da sicherlich weiter abgelegen.
Egal. Wenn das so bestimmt worden ist, dann soll man sich auch dran halten. 
Die Absperrungen zu entfernen, oder zu missachten wäre ja ein weiterer Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch. Klar, es gibt Leutz die lernen es nie.

So ich fahre mal ne Runde Hinsbecker Höhen > Blaue Lagune und hoffe dass es nicht zu nass wird.*G*

Schönen Sonntach,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (23. Juni 2013)

Friedhelm, wie hast du Montag bis Mittwoch denn Zeit?

Ich versuch nämlich gerade, noch ein paar Leute für Stromberg zusammenzukratzen.

Das könnten wir dann alles zusammen beim Radeln besprechen.

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (23. Juni 2013)

Nabend, Hubert sagt ab Dienstag wieder besseres Wetter vorraus. Also schlag ich für Dienstag Treffen 17.30 Feuerwehr vor. Mittwoch wollte ich dann die westliche Landwehr fahren. Treffen 18.00 Uhr Onkel Gustav. Andere Vorschläge gern gesehen!


----------



## Schwungmasse (23. Juni 2013)

Friedhelmienstag 17.30 Feuerwehr ist genehm, Mittwoch muss ich schauen.

Michael: 06/07 Juli geht bis jetzt auch bei mir.

Eifel klingt gut, Vielleicht Neuenahrer Karussel?

Eventuell kommt ne Bekannte mit. Bergauf fährt sie prima mit euch mit( mir davon) runter lernt sie unheimlich schnell. Macht mir etwas Angst ;-)

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Juni 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Friedhelmienstag 17.30 Feuerwehr ist genehm, Mittwoch muss ich schauen.
> 
> Michael: 06/07 Juli geht bis jetzt auch bei mir.
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/index.php/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/252-2013-05-09-13-49-32

Dachte ich mal.....

Wobei Neuenahr ist auch ok.


----------



## Nikedge (23. Juni 2013)

wäre eventuell dabei....


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend, Hubert sagt ab Dienstag wieder besseres Wetter vorraus. Also schlag ich für Dienstag Treffen 17.30 Feuerwehr vor. Mittwoch wollte ich dann die westliche Landwehr fahren. Treffen 18.00 Uhr Onkel Gustav. Andere Vorschläge gern gesehen!



Dienstag muss ich auf den Stromzählerwechsler warten. 

Mittwoch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (24. Juni 2013)

HMMM, Reigi geht ins Endurolager über? 

Klingt vielversprechend,wär aber noch nix für Anke. Da kriegt sie nen Frust oder´n Hubschrauberflug.

Mal abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt. 

Mittwoch finde ich Friedhelms Vorschlag auch gut, weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich kann.

BTW. Michael, hast du noch richtig kurze Vorbauten über? Am liebsten 25,4 ?

Mit fröhlichem Grinsen, C.


----------



## luckydog (24. Juni 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend, Hubert sagt ab Dienstag wieder besseres Wetter vorraus. Also schlag ich für Dienstag Treffen 17.30 Feuerwehr vor. Mittwoch wollte ich dann die westliche Landwehr fahren. Treffen 18.00 Uhr Onkel Gustav. Andere Vorschläge gern gesehen!



äh welche feuerwehr?


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2013)

@_Thorsten_: Die bei dir die Ecke rum gegenüber van Laack. Solltest aber den Umweg über Dahlheim machen sonst kommste nicht auf deine Kosten
PS: Jemand im Besitz eines M5 Helicoil-Gewindeeinsatz? Brauch eins für meine Bremsscheibenaufnahme in der Nabe. Die blöden Dinger kriegt man nur im Set und das brauch ich nu wirklich nicht.


----------



## Nikedge (24. Juni 2013)

das mit der absperrung ist doch mal voll der witz, schulgruppen von a 20 leuten sind ok wenn die durch den ganzen wald latschen aber wehe man benutzt einen weg den es schon seit jahren gibt.


----------



## Schwungmasse (24. Juni 2013)

Friedhelm,
wenn du auf eine Schraube nicht verzichten willst ( einige Wheight- Wheenies fahren mit drei von sechs Schrauben), mein Fräskopf hat sowas.

Liesse sich also einrichten.

Ansonsten.

Da ich morgen sowieso vorher Auto fahren muss, wann fährst du bei dir zuhause los?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2013)

Fräskopf? Naja reden wir dann manjana. Ich hab vor hier so um 17.15 Uhr loszufahren.


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Juni 2013)

Könnte ich anbieten.....


----------



## Gudyo (25. Juni 2013)

Morgen, @Michel: tausche  ich gegen 160er Bremsscheiben


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juni 2013)

Deal.

Mittwoch noch andere Moeglichkeiten?
Bis MG ist eine weite Reise.....


----------



## Olli.K (25. Juni 2013)

Was ist mit SH ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (25. Juni 2013)

Olli.K schrieb:


> Was ist mit SH ???


 
Oder vielleicht Hinsbeck?


----------



## Olli.K (25. Juni 2013)

Mir egal. Können auch.


----------



## Gudyo (25. Juni 2013)

Mir ist das egal, nur wen keiner einen Vorschlag macht, nehm ich das nächstgelegene. Schreibfaule Bande...


----------



## Olli.P. (25. Juni 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht Hinsbeck?



Da ist vieles gesperrt.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (25. Juni 2013)

Wie da ist vieles gesperrt? Haste alles platt gefahren oder wie?ð
Fahren wir halt bei Michael im Garten rum. MÃ¼ssen wir nur vorher
mit der SchÃ¼ppe fahrbar machen ð
Also wo jetzt morgen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Juni 2013)

Ich bin raus.....


----------



## Olli.P. (29. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn los hier? Musste auf Seite 2 klicken um den Thread zu finden

War heute mit meinem Sohn SH, schön schlammig, aber schön!
Wie siehts denn aus nächsten Mittwoch?
Wetter soll ja besser werden.

MfG

Olli


----------



## iglg (29. Juni 2013)

HÃ¤tte Lust. 18:00 ? Wo?ð


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich werde die Mittwochrunde auf Montag/Donnerstag legen!

Wie war es in Stromberg?

Wie sieht es mit dem 6. Juli aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (30. Juni 2013)

Am 6. komm ich mit.
 Mit Montag und Donnerstag müsste es in der Regel klappen.


----------



## Olli.P. (30. Juni 2013)

Am sechsten kann ich nicht, Montag und Donnerstag passt. 



OLLI


----------



## iglg (1. Juli 2013)

Donnerstag wäre mir lieber. Zumindest so lange, wie ich noch nicht vollständig in NRW wohne.  

Gilt das schon ab dieser Woche ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2013)

Ich sage nal ja...

Versuche heute gegen 18:00 Uhr zu  fahren. Richtung BL und HB.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich sage nal ja...
> 
> Versuche heute gegen 18:00 Uhr zu  fahren. Richtung BL und HB.


 
Heißt du versuchst 1800 bei dir los zu fahren?


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2013)

So,

Hinsbeck ist keine Reise mehr Wert. 
Die guten Trails sind alle gesperrt. Falls die noch BL sperren, habe ich wohl ein Hausrundenfullyfahrenproblem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (1. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Schwungmasse (1. Juli 2013)

@ HB: na toll :-(

@ Donnerstag für mich leider nicht

@ Sa 06. Kann eine Runde Ahrtalkarussel anbieten:

SEHR langsam rauf, technisch runter, steil, rutschig mit Steinstufen und Haarnadeln.

Allererste grob Planung

Ca 45 km ca 1200 hm

Pkw  Anfahrt ca 100km ab Viersen

MFG C.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Hinsbeck ist keine Reise mehr Wert.
> Die guten Trails sind alle gesperrt. Falls die noch BL sperren, habe ich wohl ein Hausrundenfullyfahrenproblem!


 
Stimmt! Ich war dabei. Weiß/rote Bändchen, dicke Äste lagen quer über der Strecke und mitten auf den Wegen haben die doch glatt kleine süße Bäumchen gepflanzt. Echt Hammer! 

War trotzdem ne schöne runde Michael 

Samstag hört sich gut an Carsten. Wird aber bestimmt bis abends gehen oder? Frage weil ich Grillen, Sau...ähhh Trinken habe.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> @ HB: na toll :-(
> 
> @ Donnerstag für mich leider nicht
> 
> ...



Für mich OK!


----------



## Schwungmasse (2. Juli 2013)

Wann wir uns wo treffen, wäre noch zu klären.

Ich setz mich gleich mal an den Rechner und mach ne Planung.

Dann kann ich sagen, wie der Zeitbedarf ist.

Ob wir zusammen fahren können, hängt davon ab, ob ne Bekannte aus Köln mitkommt.

MFG C:


----------



## pruus (2. Juli 2013)

schade das ich keine Vertretung habe.... Ahrtal mit euch hätte ich schon Bock drauf gehabt. Vielleicht zieht ihr ja irgendwann mal ´nen Sonntag.....
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Schwungmasse (2. Juli 2013)

Aktuelle, vorläufige!! Planung:

Ich fahr über Köln, Treffpunkt 12.00 in Bad Neuenahr Ahrweiler.

Diskussion über Zeitpunkt ist noch möglich 

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Juli 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Aktuelle, vorläufige!! Planung:
> 
> Ich fahr über Köln, Treffpunkt 12.00 in Bad Neuenahr Ahrweiler.
> 
> ...



11:00 Uhr in Ahrweiler?

Koordinaten Parkplatz sind Hilfreich zur Anreise.....


----------



## Winthor (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

so wie sich das Ahrtal anhört bin ich raus.
Das ist mir zu schwierig, so wie sich das anhört.
Ich müsste noch ein paar Abfahrten und vielleicht mal Drops üben.
Mit wem und wo kann ich denn das machen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gudyo (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, @_Stromberg_: Samstag war wettertechnisch suboptimal und dank kleinem Zeitfenster, nicht besucht. @_Donnerstag_: Eigentümerversammlung, also raus. @_samstag_ Ahrtal: Mir zu viel hm und da wir eine differente Auffassung von Spass haben lieber C., bin ich auch da raus. @_Winthor_: Hier in der Gegend wohl eher schwer wen nicht sogar unmöglich. Nächste Gelegenheit Filty Trails. @_29er_ Testrad: Hab mit mal das Spezi Carve gegönnt für einen Tag. Vortrieb und bergauf = hui, bergab = naja 100 mm halt mit hartem Bürzel da wackelt der Popo schon heftig und mein Rücken tendiert auch mehr zum Fully. Nächster Test am Samstag mit Spezi Camber, schaun mir mal. @_samstag_: Ich habe vor Richtung Halde Sopienhöhe zu fahren. Start vorraussichtlich 11 Uhr MG. Dann einrollen über Nierssradweg bis zur Halde und dann mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (3. Juli 2013)

> Mit wem und wo kann ich denn das machen?





> Hier in der Gegend wohl eher schwer wen nicht sogar unmöglich. Nächste Gelegenheit Filty Trails.


Da mein Arzt mir Freigabe erteilt hat, überlege ich dort evtl. am Sonntag hin zu fahren.
 Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus?
MfG

Olli


----------



## Winthor (3. Juli 2013)

Wo sind denn die  Filty Trails???


----------



## Kizou (3. Juli 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die  Filty Trails???



http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php


----------



## 10_Whitewater (3. Juli 2013)

Belgien: http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php

Achte darauf, nicht alleine hin zu fahren. Am WE meist kein Problem, da dann auch andere Biker vor Ort sind, aber unter der Woche kommst Du sonst aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht auf´s Gelände. Könntest ja umkippen und dann vermodern, bis Dich jmd findet. Daher immer mit 2+ Leuten hin.


----------



## iglg (3. Juli 2013)

Mensch, das ist fÃ¼r Neueinsteiger in diesem Thread ganz schÃ¶n kompliziertð

Wechselnde Termine-gerne auch kurzfristig, spontane Treffpunkte, kodierte Treffpunkte (wo bitte ist HB?)-puhhð

Ich ziehe dann hier erst mal komplett in die Region und versuche es dann noch mal.....

Bis spÃ¤ter und liebe GrÃ¼Ãe

Ingo


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juli 2013)

Morgen 18:00 Uhr WS....


----------



## iglg (3. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen 18:00 Uhr WS....


 

Wieder so'n konspirativer Code? 

WS ist WeiÃerStein, d.h. der Parkplatz, den ich neulich nicht rechtzeitig gefunden habe, oder? ð

Bin eher nicht dabei. 1800 ist mir zu knapp. Viel SpaÃ! Wetter soll ja gut werden...


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juli 2013)

Ja WS ist weißer Stein.

Hb bedeutet Hinsbeck...

7 min Karenzzeit sind immer drin...


----------



## Kizou (3. Juli 2013)

Wir werden gegen 18.00 hier losfahren.
Ich denke, dass man sich dort sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (3. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ja WS ist weiÃer Stein.
> 
> Hb bedeutet Hinsbeck...
> 
> 7 min Karenzzeit sind immer drin...



Ich dachte HÃ¼lser Berg,ð³,na ja;-)

in 7 min schaffe ich es nicht, die region (in welchem radius eigentlich) abzuscannen....ð 

ich glaube, ich wÃ¼rde die nÃ¤chsten male deinen shuttle- oder guideservice zum startpunkt nutzen wollen. ich stelle auch gern mal das auto...

ab september in wachtendonk.... 

vg


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (3. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit. 
Für morgen 1800 WS bin ich raus, da 1900 schon Bier trinken ansteht.
Leider bin ich für Samstag auch raus Carsten  1700 wird schon der Grill angeworfen. Das würde dann zeitlich ein wenig knapp werden.
Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß.
  @Ingo: Wird schon werden mit den Fachausdrücken und Abkürzungen


----------



## Kizou (4. Juli 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich dachte HÃ¼lser Berg,ð³,na ja;-)
> 
> in 7 min schaffe ich es nicht, die region (in welchem radius eigentlich) abzuscannen....ð
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir anbieten um 18.00 zu mir nach Wankum ( am Sportplatz ) zu kommen.


----------



## Olli.P. (4. Juli 2013)

Also wann denn heute, 18 oder 18:30 Uhr am WS?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (4. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin so gegen 18.30 da


----------



## Kizou (4. Juli 2013)

Ich werde aber in die Schlucht fahren.
Meine Frau und ein Kumpel fahren auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (4. Juli 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich kann dir anbieten um 18.00 zu mir nach Wankum ( am Sportplatz ) zu kommen.



oops, sehe Dein Angebot erst jetzt. 

Klappt heute nicht, trotzdem danke.

Wobei - du fährst doch gar nicht ab Weißem Stein, sondern in der Schlucht ? (Wo is denn das nu wieder ?)

Bike-Geocaching am Niederrhein : Such den Spot 

Bis demnächst 

Ingo


----------



## Kizou (4. Juli 2013)

Ws und Schlucht = the same


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Samstag geht die Reise nach Brunssum....
Start 10 Uhr ab WD. 
Nur so zur Info.


----------



## Olli.K (4. Juli 2013)

8 Zecken habe ich aus meinen Beinen geholt, es werden immer mehr.
Ist doch unglaublich.
Schei... Viecher.
Bis Samstag.


----------



## Gudyo (5. Juli 2013)

Brunssum, da würd ich mitkommen. Ist das richtige um ein 29er Fully zu testen. Wo Treffen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juli 2013)

Wir können uns in Brunssum treffen . Link poste ich noch.


----------



## Kizou (5. Juli 2013)

Olli.K schrieb:


> 8 Zecken habe ich aus meinen Beinen geholt, es werden immer mehr.
> Ist doch unglaublich.
> Schei... Viecher.
> Bis Samstag.



ich hatte zum Glück nicht eine


----------



## Taz69 (5. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wir können uns in Brunssum treffen . Link poste ich noch.


Moin,Brunssum hmmmm,schlechte Erfahrung gemacht
Gruß


----------



## Olli.P. (5. Juli 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> ich hatte zum Glück nicht eine


Ich auch nicht..

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Samstag geht die Reise nach Brunssum....
> Start 10 Uhr ab WD.
> Nur so zur Info.


 

Mahlzeit,

Hört sich gut an und Zeitlich könnte es auch hinhauen!
Schon überlegt welche Stecke Ihr fahren wollt? Es schein ja laut Internet 4 zu geben!

*Tourdaten der Strecke 1&2(Daten sind von dieser Seite http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com ) :
* Distanz: 35,09km
 Höhenmeter: 502hm
 Startpunkt: Witte Wereld 1, 6372 VG Landgraaf, Niederlande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (5. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen!
War nicht mal vom Ahrtal die Rede?
Da hatte ich mich eigentlich schon drauf gefreut.
Ist das morgen Privat oder irgendwas organisiertes wie ne rtf?
Was war mit Sonntag Filthys?

Bis morgen vllt!


----------



## Olli.P. (5. Juli 2013)

Mätz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> War nicht mal vom Ahrtal die Rede?
> Da hatte ich mich eigentlich schon drauf gefreut.
> Ist das morgen Privat oder irgendwas organisiertes wie ne rtf?
> ...


Filthys hätte ich Bock drauf, kann aber nur Sonntag.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juli 2013)

Sollen wir uns hier treffen?

11:24 Uhr ?

https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=W...Hg;FZcyCQMd4JFbAA&oq=wac&t=h&mra=ls&z=9&via=1


----------



## Mätz__ (5. Juli 2013)

Ok Oli! Sonntag können wir ja mal im AUge behalten!

Sehe gerade, das das ja eine ganz gute Strecke zum fahren ist, morgen.
Wie sieht es denn aus mit Fahrgemeinschaften?
Bisher habe ich so 4? Leute auf dem Schirm?
Ich würde natürlich gerne irgendwo mitfahren, könnte aber auch ein Rad ohne Vorderrad samt Fahrer in meinen Golf laden.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juli 2013)

Ich nehme den Olli mit.
 Es möchte noch der Marcel von MTBGrefrath mit.

Wir können auch einen Fahrgemeinschaft Treffpunkt festlegen....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns hier treffen?
> 
> 11:24 Uhr ?
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Wachtendonk&daddr=51.1907633,6.3829284+to:%2B50°+56'+3.92%22,+%2B6°+0'+4.03%22+(50.934423,+6.001120)&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=51.174177,6.091919&spn=0.921249,2.705383&sll=50.934996,6.000981&sspn=0.000911,0.002642&geocode=FVttEAMdP71gAClrEcSMv1jHRzGAKMsf4-fW0w%3BFesbDQMdUGVhAClTTokII6u4RzGhX471aCjtHg%3BFZcyCQMd4JFbAA&oq=wac&t=h&mra=ls&z=9&via=1


 
Heißt also 10Uhr bei Dir? Und wenn welche Tour?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juli 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Heißt also 10Uhr bei Dir? Und wenn welche Tour?



1&2 und die Halbe 3...

Sollen wir noch an den SH auf dem Parklatz mit dem Rest treffen? Event. Eine weitere Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?

Marcel
Clemens
Alex
Friedhelm 

????

Oder wir fahren zu Clemens Startpunkt.....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> 1&2 und die Halbe 3...
> 
> Sollen wir noch an den SH auf dem Parklatz mit dem Rest treffen? Event. Eine weitere Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?
> 
> ...


 
Können wir gerne machen! Nur wenn es geht nicht zu Spät. Habe Nachmittags ja noch was vor und wollte mich nicht abhetzen. Würde gerne wenn möglich um spätestens 16Uhr wieder in Straelen sein.


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juli 2013)

Könnte eng werden..

10:00 Uhr Abfahrt WD.
10:25 Uhr treffen SH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (5. Juli 2013)

Wenn wir zu sechst sind und Micha den Oli mitnimmt, dann sind noch die vier über.
Ich wäre dann ja stark für den pp sh als treffpunkt weil das ja bei mir in der nähe ist.
Ich könnte sonst natürlich auch einen abholen und dann direkt zum treffpunkt fahren. Da müssen sich nur dann halt noch die melden die mitwollen.
Falls ich einen mitnehmen soll, wäre mir der am liebsten, der am nächste an süchteln wohnt oder auf dem weg nach brunssum.

Zu Clemens Problem:
Ich wäre auch für einen früheren Starttermin zu haben.
EInfach bescheid sagen!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Könnte eng werden..
> 
> 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt WD.
> 10:25 Uhr treffen SH


 
So sollten wir das machen! Habe richtig Bock darauf. Scheint schöne Strecken dort zu geben. Ich denke wir treffen uns und ich fahre dann lieber alleine. Zurück werde ich den Weg schon finden. Laut Maps ist es von Brunssum zurück zu mir über die A73 ca.84km


----------



## Gudyo (5. Juli 2013)

Nabend,
ich komme zum PP SH. Von da kann ich zusätzlich drei Bikes nebst Fahrer mitnehmen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Mätz__ (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm also so wie ich das bis jetzt sehe komme ich dann auch MIT dem Auto zum PP SH.
Falls das nicht sein muss, wÃ¤re ich dankbar. Bitte bescheid geben.
Falls ich noch jemanden mitnehmen soll/kann wÃ¤re das dann aber kein Problem.
Also entweder noch bescheid geben oder um 10.23Uhr morgen frÃ¼h, am Samstag am Parkplatz SÃ¼chtelner HÃ¶hen sein!
( HindenburgstraÃe in SÃ¼chteln, von der Autobahn kommend vor dem Chinesen rechts rein zum Sportplatz-Parkplatz.

Bis morgen MÃ¤nnas!
Ich freu mich!


â¬DIT!


Sauber! Dann hab ich wohl zu lange getippt!
Dann komme ich OHNE Auto! Danke dir Friedhelm!
Bist ein Schatz! Bis morgen!


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juli 2013)

Bei mir kann es 7 Minuten später werden.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Bei mir kann es 7 Minuten später werden.


 
Sollte wohl passen. Hat jemand noch nen Ersatzschlauch? Mein letzter ist Montag drauf gegangen und ich habe noch keinen neuen.
@ Michael: Fahre direkt zum PP Süchteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (6. Juli 2013)

Hammer alles dabei, sogar ein kleines OP Besteck falls du wieder Erdkunde machst


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hammer alles dabei, sogar ein kleines OP Besteck falls du wieder Erdkunde machst


 
Haha...der war gut. Habe am Montag schon Erdkunde gemacht! Und am Dienstag dachte ich wow...die Beinmuskeln sind ja richtig schnell gewachsen....ne war dann doch nur ein riesiger blauer Fleck


----------



## luckydog (6. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen,
 kurze frage: wo gibts das beste preis/leistungsverhältnis in bezug auf hinterrad zentrierung? - raum mönchengladbach umkreis 50km. jemand einen tipp?  danke + grüße thorsten


----------



## canyon.biker (6. Juli 2013)

Habe mir vor kurzem einen LRS aufgebaut und bin dann am Zentrieren und der Speichenspannung gescheitert, was im Nachhinein auch klar war, ohne ZentrierstÃ¤nder und Tensiometer. Darauf habe ich ihn nach ZEG in Erkelenz gebracht. Angeblich musste der Mechaniker alle Nippel wieder lÃ¶sen und dann alles von vorne machen. Alles komplett hat mich 57â¬ gekostet, was ich voll ok finde und die laufen auch echt sauber. Habe aktuell noch einen anderen LRS da, welcher nur zentriert werden musste. Den hole ich Montag ab und kann dir dann berichten, wie viel er dafÃ¼r genommen hat.


----------



## Olli.K (7. Juli 2013)

@Friedhelm: 
konntest  du wegen deinem bike schon was versicherungstechnisch in Erfahrung bringen?


----------



## Gudyo (7. Juli 2013)

Morgen,
ne, werd mich morgen darum kümmern.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (7. Juli 2013)

Kein schönes Ende nach so einem tollen Tag. Truppe, Strecke, Wetter waren sehr schön....und dann kommt son Sch...ß. 
Meinen Nachfolgetermin habe ich dann mal eben um 2Std.verschoben 
Aber war es Wert. 
Die blau gekleideten Herren konnten doch nicht mehr viel machen oder?


----------



## Kizou (7. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn los?


----------



## Gudyo (7. Juli 2013)

Bin beklaut worden, mein Enduro wird jetzt wahrscheinlich in Holland in Einzelteilen veräußert. Mögen sich die Käufer die Sattelstütze in den Anus rammen und der Vorbau bei einem Downhill lösen. Mehr möchte ich auch aus versicherungstechnischer Sicht hier nicht äussern, schaun mir mal was draus wird. Nachfragen sinnlos, hier werd ich nix mehr verlauten lassen. Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## luckydog (7. Juli 2013)

canyon.biker schrieb:


> Habe mir vor kurzem einen LRS aufgebaut und bin dann am Zentrieren und der Speichenspannung gescheitert, was im Nachhinein auch klar war, ohne Zentrierständer und Tensiometer. Darauf habe ich ihn nach ZEG in Erkelenz gebracht. Angeblich musste der Mechaniker alle Nippel wieder lösen und dann alles von vorne machen. Alles komplett hat mich 57 gekostet, was ich voll ok finde und die laufen auch echt sauber. Habe aktuell noch einen anderen LRS da, welcher nur zentriert werden musste. Den hole ich Montag ab und kann dir dann berichten, wie viel er dafür genommen hat.


thx für deinen input. grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (7. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Bin beklaut worden, mein Enduro wird jetzt wahrscheinlich in Holland in Einzelteilen veräußert. Mögen sich die Käufer die Sattelstütze in den Anus rammen und der Vorbau bei einem Downhill lösen. Mehr möchte ich auch aus versicherungstechnischer Sicht hier nicht äussern, schaun mir mal was draus wird. Nachfragen sinnlos, hier werd ich nix mehr verlauten lassen. Gruss Friedhelm



Willkommen im Club !

Ist echt richtig ******** . Ich hoffe, du bekommst Alles geregelt.


----------



## Schwungmasse (8. Juli 2013)

Oh Mann Friedhelm, das ist aber richtig Sch...e.  Mein Mitgefühl.

MFG C:


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Juli 2013)

Oh Obermist friedhelm -.-  Dabei haste deine Kisten mit viel liebe hergerichtet  Wünsche dir das du es wiederbekommst  Und der typ sollte mit den Teilen mal ne ordentlich trach sich einfangen


----------



## Olli.P. (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo, Mittwoch?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Juli 2013)

Das ist sch.... Friedhelm, tut mir echt leid.
Ich hoffe du denkst jetzt nicht schlecht über alle Niederländer.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juli 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hallo, Mittwoch?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Nö,

Donnerstag.....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. Juli 2013)

Nach langer u intensiver Suche bleibt es bei 4 von den drecks Fichern!
Nette Runde Das Eis zum Schluss hatten wir uns sowas von verdient


----------



## Gudyo (9. Juli 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> jetzt


 @Manny: Nö! Ich mochte die  vorher schon nicht 
Donnerstag wäre ich wohl auch für ne Tour zu haben.


----------



## Kizou (9. Juli 2013)

So, ein kleiner Eindruck vom letzten Donnerstag 
( Brüggen, Weisser, Stein, WS, Schlucht..... ;-)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29662/fhd?qc=fhd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (9. Juli 2013)

Hat jmnd. Lust und Zeit am Sonntag Filthys,Willingen oder Winterberg?
Habe frei bekommen von meiner Regierung
Wäre schön......

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Manny: Nö! Ich mochte die  vorher schon nicht
> Donnerstag wäre ich wohl auch für ne Tour zu haben.



18:27 Uhr SH?


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Juli 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> So, ein kleiner Eindruck vom letzten Donnerstag
> ( Brüggen, Weisser, Stein, WS, Schlucht..... ;-)
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29662/fhd?qc=fhd



Cooles Video


----------



## Olli.P. (9. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> 18:27 Uhr SH?


Ich schaffe es leider erst gegen 18:28 Uhr, aber wenn ihr wartet..

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (9. Juli 2013)

18.29 ist drin! 
Über Sonntag quatschen wir dann, mein Hang zu Willingen ist ja kein Geheimnis. Filltys und Winterberg schließ ich für mich aus da ich zu viele blaue Flecken und eine Rippenprellung hab von meinem 29er Experiment am Samstag. Ausserdem hab ich es im Moment nicht so mit abgelegenen Parkmöglichkeiten.
Gruss
Friedhelm


----------



## stephan2107 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Ihr Niederrheinbiker! Möchte mit Kollegen eine MTB-Tour machen rund um Brüggen. Da die Kollegen keine Mountain-Bikes besitzen, suche ich einen Laden der vier MTB´s verleiht. Hätte da jemand von Euch eine Adresse? Vielen Dank und Grüße! Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (10. Juli 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hat jmnd. Lust und Zeit am Sonntag Filthys,Willingen oder Winterberg?
> Habe frei bekommen von meiner Regierung
> Wäre schön......
> MfGOlli



ich bin am Freitag in Winterberg, aber nur einen halben Tag Mehr Zeit ist leider nicht...

Sonntag soll es regnen


----------



## Olli.P. (10. Juli 2013)

*



			ich bin am Freitag in Winterberg, aber nur einen halben Tag
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mehr Zeit ist leider nicht...

Sonntag soll es regnen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 WO ?
*



*Wetter     Willingen  *

*Sonntag* 14.07.2013          
*morgens* 


wolkig14 / 16 °C                                                                                                            *mittags* 


wolkig18 / 20 °C                                                                                                            *abends* 


wolkig15 / 17 °C                                                                                                            *nachts* 


wolkig13 / 13 °C

Niederschlagsrisiko bei 20%

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (10. Juli 2013)

stephan2107 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Niederrheinbiker! Möchte mit Kollegen eine MTB-Tour machen rund um Brüggen. Da die Kollegen keine Mountain-Bikes besitzen, suche ich einen Laden der vier MTB´s verleiht. Hätte da jemand von Euch eine Adresse? Vielen Dank und Grüße! Stephan


Dürfte schwierig werden, ist ja nu nicht so bergig hier das man mit dem Verleih von MTB was verdienen könnte. Einzig Georgs in MG bietet gegen Entgeld seine Testbikes an. Kostet einen fuffi fürs We. wen man nicht wirklich was testen will zu teuer find ich.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## oliver13007 (10. Juli 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> * WO ?
> *
> 
> 
> ...





wetter.com sagt fur sonntag sprühregen an

*Sonntag* 14.07.2013          
*morgens* 


leichter Sprühregen13 / 14 °C                                                                                                            *mittags* 


leichter Sprühregen16 / 17 °C                                                                                                            *abends* 


leichter Regen13 / 15 °C                                                                                                            *nachts* 


Nebel12 / 12 °C


----------



## stephan2107 (11. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Dürfte schwierig werden, ist ja nu nicht so bergig hier das man mit dem Verleih von MTB was verdienen könnte. Einzig Georgs in MG bietet gegen Entgeld seine Testbikes an. Kostet einen fuffi fürs We. wen man nicht wirklich was testen will zu teuer find ich.
> Gruss Friedhelm


 

Danke für die Antwort! Grüße Stephan


----------



## Gudyo (12. Juli 2013)

@Olli: Sorry aber mein geschundener Kadaver braucht Schonung  @Michel: Aachen BC Samstag? 10 Uhr fahr ich in MG los mit dem Auto.


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juli 2013)

Leider nicht . Habe erst ab Mittag Zeit.


----------



## Olli.P. (12. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @_Olli_: Sorry aber mein geschundener Kadaver braucht Schonung


Kein Ding, denn fahre ich allein.Erhol dich gut.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (12. Juli 2013)

@Michel: Hätte morgen früh auch noch das ein oder andere zu erledigen, schlag ne Zeit vor.


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juli 2013)

Das wird zu Spät sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juli 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hat jmnd. Lust und Zeit am Sonntag Filthys,Willingen oder Winterberg?
> Habe frei bekommen von meiner Regierung
> Wäre schön......
> 
> ...


 
Hast Du auch in der Woche Zeit und Lust dorthin zu fahren?
Wünsche allen a nice Weekend 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Olli.P. (12. Juli 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Hast Du auch in der Woche Zeit und Lust dorthin zu fahren?
> Wünsche allen a nice Weekend
> 
> Gruß Clemens


Dienstag und Mittwoch könnte ich noch...

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (12. Juli 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Dienstag und Mittwoch könnte ich noch...
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Hört sich gut an! Dann sollten wir Tag und Ziel festlegen 

Gruß Clemens


----------



## oliver13007 (13. Juli 2013)

mittwoch bin ich mit einem kumpel auch höchstwahrscheinlich in Winterberg... kläre das mal bus Sonntag ab und gbe dann bescheid


----------



## icettea (13. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend Zusammen, 

ich lese schon länger bei Euch mit und bin schon die ein oder andere Tour von Eich gefahren, wenn ich den GPX Track gefunden habe . 

Mich würden aber weitere Highlights von Euch interessieren . 
Habt Ihr noch interessante Tracks ? 

Ich las zum Beispiel von Ahrtal ? Ich suche durchaus traillastige und technische Touren. 

Grüsse 

Christian


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Juli 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! Dann sollten wir Tag und Ziel festlegen
> 
> Gruß Clemens



Mittwoch hätte ich den Zafira, würde passen.Wohin kannst du frei wählen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Juli 2013)

icettea schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen,
> 
> ich lese schon länger bei Euch mit und bin schon die ein oder andere Tour von Eich gefahren, wenn ich den GPX Track gefunden habe .
> 
> ...



Was spricht dagegen einfach mal mitzufahren??


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (14. Juli 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Mittwoch hätte ich den Zafira, würde passen.Wohin kannst du frei wählen.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Wie wäre es auch mit Winterberg? Wären wir mit mehreren.


----------



## Kizou (14. Juli 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Mittwoch hätte ich den Zafira, würde passen.Wohin kannst du frei wählen.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



....wie wäre es mit Gardasee ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Juli 2013)

Ich bin für morgen 18:00 Uhr am WS.....


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich bin für morgen 18:00 Uhr am WS.....


  Bin ich dabei....


> ....wie wäre es mit Gardasee ?


Wenn wir bis 22Uhr wieder zurück sind gerne
 @_Clemens_: schick mal ne PM mit deiner Adresse,bin dann um 7 Uhr bei dir

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (14. Juli 2013)

22 H ist nicht das Problem,....nur welcher Tag ....;-)


----------



## icettea (14. Juli 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen einfach mal mitzufahren??



ð 



MfG
Christian


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juli 2013)

Morgen weis ich nicht ob ich das schaffe. Muss das Flyer erst aus der Inspektion holen. Wen ich bis 18.07 nicht am WS bin könnt ihr ohne mich los.
Update: Keine Zeit heute!


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (15. Juli 2013)

@Olli: PN in deinem Postfach  @Andy: Was gibt es am Gardasee interessantes? @Juppi: Wie schaut es mit Mittwoch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (15. Juli 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> @_Olli_: PN in deinem Postfach  @_Andy_: Was gibt es am Gardasee interessantes? @_Juppi_: Wie schaut es mit Mittwoch aus?



ich kläre das gerade noch ab...habe noch nicht von allen Rückmeldung. Sobald ich was weiß sage ich bescheid

Update: Bin leider raus...bekome kein Frei...wir haben Audit und Anwesendheitspflicht


----------



## Kizou (15. Juli 2013)

Scull, 601, coasttrail ..................
Downhillabfahrten auf ca. 50 km

Sonst nix ;-)


----------



## Olli.P. (15. Juli 2013)

Ich werde es heute wohl doch nicht schaffen, wenn ich um 18 Uhr nicht da bin fahrt ohne mich.

MfG

Olli


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (15. Juli 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Scull, 601, coasttrail ..................
> Downhillabfahrten auf ca. 50 km
> 
> Sonst nix ;-)


 

Hui....hört sich doch ganz und gar nicht nach wenig an! 
Sollten wir in naher Zukunft angehen würde ich sagen. Wie lange fährt man ca.bis dort?


----------



## Kizou (15. Juli 2013)

Also, ich bin ab dem 20. für 3 Wochen vor Ort.
Sind Schlappe 1000 km


----------



## Kizou (15. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27413

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24189

http://vimeo.com/69122141#

 @Clemens : nur um auf den Geschmack zu kommen.....


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (16. Juli 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27413
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24189
> 
> ...


 
Ok ok...bei der Entfernung wäre es leider doch eine größere Überlegung wert 
Beim ersten Video wäre ich raus, das zweite und dritte sind ja mal richtig geil


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juli 2013)

Donnerstag steht bei mir noch in den Sternen.

Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus?


----------



## Gudyo (16. Juli 2013)

@samstag: Fahr ich in Urlaub 
Donnerstag habsch keine Zeit also meld ich mich schon mal ab für die nächsten Wochen. @Michel: BC in Aachen ist ausschließlich Showroom und nett gemacht wen man gezielt was probieren will. Donnerstag werd ich mal ein Bike aus Lübbrechtsen probesitzen. Nicht nur LV baut schöne Rahmen. Heute kam der Polizeibericht aus Brunsum. Ich find recht flott die Blauen. Werd wohl beim nächsten Besuch was für die Kaffeekasse spenden.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Dutchmanny (16. Juli 2013)

Danke Olli für das Kompliment...... für morgen , viel spaß und pass auf Clemens auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @samstag: Fahr ich in Urlaub
> Donnerstag habsch keine Zeit also meld ich mich schon mal ab für die nächsten Wochen. @Michel: BC in Aachen ist ausschließlich Showroom und nett gemacht wen man gezielt was probieren will. Donnerstag werd ich mal ein Bike aus Lübbrechtsen probesitzen. Nicht nur LV baut schöne Rahmen. Heute kam der Polizeibericht aus Brunsum. Ich find recht flott die Blauen. Werd wohl beim nächsten Besuch was für die Kaffeekasse spenden.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]



Bei den Rahmen geht doch das Herz des Maschinenbauers auf.......


----------



## oliver13007 (18. Juli 2013)

Winterberg am 11.07.2013

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47Vw2m84dw"]Winterberg Teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtKt9MTXleY"]Winterberg Teil 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kleiner Zusammenschnitt von dem Tag


----------



## Mätz__ (19. Juli 2013)

Wow! Nice riding!
Der 12.07 war ein Freitag.... 
leider war das, was mich wirklich interessiert hätte nicht im Video zu sehen....

Wie wars denn? ALso wie voll? Wie lange warten? Im zweiten Video sieht man einmal unmengen Leute auf der Strecke.... das wars dann aber auch schon.
Als Anmerkung: Mir hätten 3 Grad Neigung der Kamera nach oben besser gefallen. Ich habe immer nur auf den oberen Rand im Video geschaut um zu schauen wie die Streckenführung so ist...

Guter Fahrer!
Grüße


----------



## oliver13007 (19. Juli 2013)

es waren ca. 20 leute da. es war eine Jugendgruppe die eine Woche im bikecamp waren. anstellen und warten am lift null minuten...am Wochenende ist mir das zu voll deswegen immer unter der Woche.


----------



## Schwungmasse (20. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen

Friedhelm: schönen Urlaub mit deiner Holden. Grüss schön. ;-)

Die anderen:

Dieses WE bin ich mal wieder arbeitstechnisch raus.
Nächsten Sonntag scoute ich mal 7Gebirge für euch, mal kucken, was das kann.

BTW Ahrkarussel ist immer noch ne Reise wert, ist schön kühl im Wald;-)

MFG CMH


----------



## Mätz__ (20. Juli 2013)

Ja vllt muss ich mich dann mal anschließen wenn ihr unter der Woche, am besten an nem Freitag morgen? nach Winterberg fahrt.... ich würde so gerne mal wieder in nen Park mit Lift...

Nächstes Wochenende ist Eier mit Speck Festival.. da bin ich auch raus.
Danach das Wochenende werde ich wohl mit einen Tag mit meiner Dame im Auto verbringen. Noch ist egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Den anderen Tag würde ich gerne auf dem Rad verbringen an nem Ort den ich nicht schon 10 mal abgefahren bin....
Wäre also irgendwo dabei wenn es wo hin geht!
03.08 oder 04.08 !!!!
Vorschläge?
Grüße und schönes WOchenende!


----------



## Kizou (20. Juli 2013)

Grüße vom Lago !

In der 2. Ferienhälfte fahre ich für 2 Tage nach W'berg .


----------



## oliver13007 (20. Juli 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Grüße vom Lago !
> 
> In der 2. Ferienhälfte fahre ich für 2 Tage nach W'berg .



hast du schon einen termin?? dann würde ich mich anschließen


----------



## Kizou (20. Juli 2013)

Bekomme ich geklärt, wenn ich vom Lago zurück bin.
Auf jeden fall in der Woche für eine n8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (20. Juli 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> hast du schon einen termin?? dann würde ich mich anschließen




Hier, Hier,Hier,...

ich will auch.
Wenn ihr noch nen Mitfahrer gebrauchen könnt


----------



## Schwungmasse (21. Juli 2013)

04.08 geht bis jetzt bei mir auch.

MFG C.


----------



## xRalfx (21. Juli 2013)

Heute bei schönen Wetter wollte ich mit meinen Freunden eine kleine Runde mit dem Mountainbike fahren. Wir sind eine Runde über Hinsbeck über Waldwege gefahren und wir wunderten uns erst über das aggressive und tlw. unfreundliche Wandervolk. Als wir in der Nähe vom Aussichtsturm waren sahen wir überall diese Zettel an den Bäumen.

Vadalismus durch Mountain Biker in Natur und landschaftsgeschützten Bereichen.
Mountain-Biker schaffen sich illegale Rennstrecken und gefährden dadurch sensible Biotope und Habitate von geschützten Tier und Pflanzenarten.

Melden sie ihre Beobachtung der Biologischen Station Hinsbeck.....oder der Polizei...usw.


Was soll das.....???
Geht jetzt die Jagd auf Radfahrer/ Mountainbiker los.

ps.: so wie es in den Wald hineinschallt so schallt es heraus


----------



## pruus (22. Juli 2013)

das ist doch nichts Neues. Die Stänkerer kriegen doch sowieso immer Recht. Wie oft ich hier im Grenzgebiet schon angemacht worden bin ist ätzend. Wenn man bedenkt das wir früher überall mit den Moppeds gefahren sind....
Letztens wollte mich so ein Bluthochdruckler tatsächlich umdrehen lassen auf einem Pfad den ich vor mehr als vierzig Jahren da selber reingefahren habe, nur weil er meinte er hätte jetzt ein Recht dort seinen ZAHLENDEN Touristen die Schlangenwelt näher zu bringen. PFFF. 
Der springende Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach das die meisten Spaziergänger nicht mit unserer Dynamik umgehen können. Fühlen sich direkt belästigt. Ich glaube immer noch das man bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch Toleranz erzwingen darf.


----------



## xRalfx (22. Juli 2013)

Hi.....,
wir sind in der Sache weiter aktiv geblieben und haben mit der "Biologischen Station Hinsbeck" gesprochen. Das Schreiben bzw. diese Zettel die im Wald (Aussichtsturm Hinsbeck) aufgehangen wurden bzw. auch die Absperrbänder sind nicht von denen oder einen anderen Naturschutz- Verein. Die Zettel werden innerhalb der nächsten zwei Tage entfernt.
Vorsicht!!!!!!!!
Auf Reiterwegen sollen tlw. auch Stahldrähte gespannt sein.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kizou (22. Juli 2013)

Ich finde bei gegenseitigem Respekt ( auch mal grÃ¼ssen oder den Wanderern mal den Vortritt lassen / gib dem Affen Zucker ) sollte es bald wieder gehen. 
Wanderer Contra mtber gibt es ja schon ewig.
In den Bergen z.B., habe ich die Wanderer geschockt und sie angesprochen.
Und siehe da, schon wieder einen Wanderer davon Ã¼berzeugt, dass nicht " alle " Mtber ******** sind.

Wir nutzen hÃ¤lt die gleichen Wege und sollten uns gegenseitig vernÃ¼nftig behandeln.
Auf Dauer geht es sonst nicht gut, denn die FusslÃ¤ufer haben eine grÃ¶Ãere Lobby.

Von Freundlichkeit und Respekt wird niemand schwanger oder fallen auch keine Arme ab.

Wer mich kennt weiÃ, dass ich nicht damit meine, dass wir denen in den A.... Kriechen sollen. Ich meine nur " der Zweck heiligt die Mittel "!

Und falls mal Jemand angesprochen wird, einfach ruhig und besonnen reagieren, und siehe da, sie sind geschockt!!!!

Ich hoffe, dass sich wenn ich in 3 Wochen wiederkomme, die Lage beruhigt hat.



So, ich werde nun morgen eine 10km Abfahrt (601/Coast to Coast..,) auf hÃ¶chst verbotenem Terrain heizen ;-),....o.k., im schlimmsten Fall 60â¬ Strafe....



Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonbikerCA (22. Juli 2013)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi.....,
> wir sind in der Sache weiter aktiv geblieben und haben mit der "Biologischen Station Hinsbeck" gesprochen. Das Schreiben bzw. diese Zettel die im Wald (Aussichtsturm Hinsbeck) aufgehangen wurden bzw. auch die Absperrbänder sind nicht von denen oder einen anderen Naturschutz- Verein. Die Zettel werden innerhalb der nächsten zwei Tage entfernt.
> Vorsicht!!!!!!!!
> Auf Reiterwegen sollen tlw. auch Stahldrähte gespannt sein.
> Gruß Ralf


 
Hallo Ralf,

Danke für die Info!
Aber was ist mit den Bäumchen die in eine Abfahrt gepflanzt und mit Draht geschützt sind. An dieser Strecke sind auch im oberen Einstieg Pfosten mit Balken aufgestellt worden. Wer hat diese denn gesetzt?

Gruß Clemens


----------



## xRalfx (22. Juli 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> Danke für die Info!
> Aber was ist mit den Bäumchen die in eine Abfahrt gepflanzt und mit Draht geschützt sind. An dieser Strecke sind auch im oberen Einstieg Pfosten mit Balken aufgestellt worden. Wer hat diese denn gesetzt?
> ...



Es gibt von jeder Freizeitbeschäftigung auch die Extremen und das auch im Naturschutz. Eine einzelne Person hat das bestimmt nicht gemacht aber solltest du die Abfahrten wieder aktivieren freuen sich alle Mountainbiker.

Wir haben mit den "Biologischen Station Hinsbeck und dem Hegering Nettetal" gesprochen, sie sind für diese Aktion nicht verantwortlich und haben sehr offen darüber gesprochen bzw. haben sie bei der Polizei diese Angelegenheit gemeldet. In den Wäldern werden nicht nur Zettel verteilt sondern Drähte gespannt sowie wurden auch schon in anderen Wäldern Nägel verschüttet. Wir haben das Glück Kontakte in einer regionalen Zeitung zu haben und wollen mit diesen Thema an die Öffentlichkeit.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. Juli 2013)

Wer hat Lust morgen Abend eine rund am WS zu fahren?


----------



## Olli.K (29. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht  ich. Melde mich aber noch.


----------



## Gudyo (29. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen,
da hier im Moment wohl Sommerpause herrscht,hab ich mir gedacht euch mit meinem  Luxusproblem zu konfrontieren. Dank der umgehenden Schadensregulierung durch die ERGO Versicherung und der Umgebung, in der etliche Bikes der 4K Klasse gedeihen, ist es nicht einfach ne Entscheidung zu treffen. LV ist raus weil mich das arteigene Knarzen um den Verstand bringen würde. Speiseeis weckt mit der Abstufung vom 29er Enduro Comp zum Expert (satte 2200) nur die Gelüste ohne wirklich liefern zu können/wollen. Nicolai mag zwar den geilsten Rahmen der Welt (aus Sicht des Maschinenbauers) bauen, aber da brauchst auch was verfügbares um handelseinig zu werden. Hinzu kommt der Umstand, dass einige Läden ihre Zukunft wohl mehr im E-Bike Markt sehen und auf gezielte Fragen nach Merkmalen von Rahmen jenseits der 2 k Grenze nur mit schulterzucken reagieren. Das weckt in mir nicht den Wunsch meine Girokarte zu zücken. Daher hab ich jetzt eine neue Option überdacht. Einen hervorragender Rahmen mit funktionalen Anbauteilen  zu einem günstigem Kurs. Das Ding heißt Trek Remedy 8 und wird für mich am Mittwoch zur Probefahrt zusammengeschraubt. Ich bin fast sicher, dass es wieder ein Ami wird!
Grüße aus dem salzburgischen
Friedhelm


----------



## Nikedge (30. Juli 2013)

ich will nur noch mal kurz zum thema hinsbeck kommen, wie kann man als nicht mitarbeiter der stadt nettetal oder der biologischen station hinsbeck, unbemerkt zahlreiche bäume fällen und sperrungen aufstellen? alles etwas merkwürdig was da oben ab geht. die zerstören ja mehr wald als die mountainbiker.


----------



## julem (30. Juli 2013)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Es gibt von jeder Freizeitbeschäftigung auch die Extremen und das auch im Naturschutz. Eine einzelne Person hat das bestimmt nicht gemacht aber solltest du die Abfahrten wieder aktivieren freuen sich alle Mountainbiker.
> 
> Wir haben mit den "Biologischen Station Hinsbeck und dem Hegering Nettetal" gesprochen, sie sind für diese Aktion nicht verantwortlich und haben sehr offen darüber gesprochen bzw. haben sie bei der Polizei diese Angelegenheit gemeldet. In den Wäldern werden nicht nur Zettel verteilt sondern Drähte gespannt sowie wurden auch schon in anderen Wäldern Nägel verschüttet. Wir haben das Glück Kontakte in einer regionalen Zeitung zu haben und wollen mit diesen Thema an die Öffentlichkeit.
> Gruß Ralf


Bin gestern in Hinsbeck gefahren, habe nur noch einen Zettel gesehen. Die Rot/weissen bänder waren alle abgerissen, hingen aber noch an den Bäumen. Denke es war die Tat eines verhassten Spaziergängers.


----------



## Olli.K (30. Juli 2013)

Kann heute doch nicht. Die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. Juli 2013)

Schade....fahr ich jetzt alleine los.


----------



## Kizou (30. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> da hier im Moment wohl Sommerpause herrscht,hab ich mir gedacht euch mit meinem  Luxusproblem zu konfrontieren. Dank der umgehenden Schadensregulierung durch die ERGO Versicherung und der Umgebung, in der etliche Bikes der 4K Klasse gedeihen, ist es nicht einfach ne Entscheidung zu treffen. LV ist raus weil mich das arteigene Knarzen um den Verstand bringen würde. Speiseeis weckt mit der Abstufung vom 29er Enduro Comp zum Expert (satte 2200) nur die Gelüste ohne wirklich liefern zu können/wollen. Nicolai mag zwar den geilsten Rahmen der Welt (aus Sicht des Maschinenbauers) bauen, aber da brauchst auch was verfügbares um handelseinig zu werden. Hinzu kommt der Umstand, dass einige Läden ihre Zukunft wohl mehr im E-Bike Markt sehen und auf gezielte Fragen nach Merkmalen von Rahmen jenseits der 2 k Grenze nur mit schulterzucken reagieren. Das weckt in mir nicht den Wunsch meine Girokarte zu zücken. Daher hab ich jetzt eine neue Option überdacht. Einen hervorragender Rahmen mit funktionalen Anbauteilen  zu einem günstigem Kurs. Das Ding heißt Trek Remedy 8 und wird für mich am Mittwoch zur Probefahrt zusammengeschraubt. Ich bin fast sicher, dass es wieder ein Ami wird!
> Grüße aus dem salzburgischen
> Friedhelm



Welches Knarzen ?

Mein 601 läuft wie Schmidtchen Schleicher !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (30. Juli 2013)

Hi Andy,
das ist das Ächzen des hydroformierten Aluminiums wen es auf Fahrer meiner Gewichtsklasse trifft und sich denkt, wie es wohl wäre eine Coladose zu sein  .


----------



## Kizou (30. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Andy,
> das ist das Ächzen des hydroformierten Aluminiums wen es auf Fahrer meiner Gewichtsklasse trifft und sich denkt, wie es wohl wäre eine Coladose zu sein  .



Hydroform und liteville ?!?!


----------



## Gudyo (30. Juli 2013)

konifiziert natürlich
man bist du pingelig


----------



## Kizou (30. Juli 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Andy,
> das ist das Ächzen des hydroformierten Aluminiums wen es auf Fahrer meiner Gewichtsklasse trifft und sich denkt, wie es wohl wäre eine Coladose zu sein  .





Gudyo schrieb:


> konifiziert natürlich
> man bist du pingelig



Liteville halt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. August 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> da hier im Moment wohl Sommerpause herrscht,hab ich mir gedacht euch mit meinem  Luxusproblem zu konfrontieren. Dank der umgehenden Schadensregulierung durch die ERGO Versicherung und der Umgebung, in der etliche Bikes der 4K Klasse gedeihen, ist es nicht einfach ne Entscheidung zu treffen. LV ist raus weil mich das arteigene Knarzen um den Verstand bringen wÃ¼rde. Speiseeis weckt mit der Abstufung vom 29er Enduro Comp zum Expert (satte 2200â¬) nur die GelÃ¼ste ohne wirklich liefern zu kÃ¶nnen/wollen. Nicolai mag zwar den geilsten Rahmen der Welt (aus Sicht des Maschinenbauers) bauen, aber da brauchst auch was verfÃ¼gbares um handelseinig zu werden. Hinzu kommt der Umstand, dass einige LÃ¤den ihre Zukunft wohl mehr im E-Bike Markt sehen und auf gezielte Fragen nach Merkmalen von Rahmen jenseits der 2 k Grenze nur mit schulterzucken reagieren. Das weckt in mir nicht den Wunsch meine Girokarte zu zÃ¼cken. Daher hab ich jetzt eine neue Option Ã¼berdacht. Einen hervorragender Rahmen mit funktionalen Anbauteilen  zu einem gÃ¼nstigem Kurs. Das Ding heiÃt Trek Remedy 8 und wird fÃ¼r mich am Mittwoch zur Probefahrt zusammengeschraubt. Ich bin fast sicher, dass es wieder ein Ami wird!
> GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem salzburgischen
> Friedhelm



Hallo Friedel,

26" oder grÃ¶Ãer??

So,

meine Schulter wurde getuned,





Mal schauen wie lange das Fahrverbot gilt......


----------



## Gudyo (1. August 2013)

Oh Mann, sonne Schei..e, dagegen wird alles andere Nebensache. Gute Besserung Michel!! Hoffe, das alles gut verheilt und du schnell wieder dabei bist.
Um deine Frage zu beantworten, es ist ein 29er geworden, nicht von Trek sondern von CUBE und zwar das 29er AMS 120 SL in 23 Zoll RH. Nach ausgiebiger Probefahrt hab ich mich zwischen dem und Remedy 8 entschieden.  Ich glaube es ist die richtige Entscheidung für mich. Meine Fahrtechnik kann ich nicht verbessern also setz ich meine Ziel neu. Letztendlich bleibt mir mein BMC fürs Grobe.  
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Mätz__ (1. August 2013)

Wann ist das denn passiert! Das tut mir leid. Das stinkt. Mein Beileid!

Gute Versicherung Friedhelm, habe ich das richtig rausgehört? Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was das neue Rad dann so kann!


----------



## mountain 31 (1. August 2013)

Schön das alles funktioniert hat, Friedhelm! Habe den Vorgang nicht richtig im Auge behalten können sonst hätte ich mich drum gekümmert war aber im Urlaub!


----------



## Schwungmasse (1. August 2013)

Michael, hab ich da was verpasst?

Was das Fahrverbot angeht, sei bitte schlauer als ich. Ich hab die dritte Röntgenkontrolle geschlabbert und zu früh wieder gearbeitet. Bei der zweiten OP wird die Narbe nicht schöner und der Knochen nicht stabiler.
Geduld fällt echt schwer, ist aber klar die bessere Entscheidung. Mit Rückfall und zweiter OP war icht nicht zehn Wochen sondern fünf Monate ausser Gefecht. Das war teuer

Gute Besserung,  C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (1. August 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Friedel,
> 
> 26" oder größer??
> 
> ...



Kann man Dich denn gar nicht alleine lassen!
Kaum bin ich mal 3 Wochen am Lago und muss so ein Röntgenbild sehen?!?

Gute Besserung !!!!

Zur Beruhigung : Schulterblatt und Brustkorb geprellt.


----------



## Olli.P. (2. August 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Friedel,
> 
> 26" oder größer??
> 
> ...



Hey Michael,
gute Besserung auch von mir. Nimm dir Zeit, sonst gehts dir wie mir.
Mein Fahrverbot soll nun Lebenslänglich gelten.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. August 2013)

Hi Olli,

Das hoert sich aber nicht gut an, Lebenslanger Bike Verbot!


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. August 2013)

Auch von mir Michael...gute Besserung.
Olli....was ist den mit dir?


----------



## Olli.P. (3. August 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Auch von mir Michael...gute Besserung.
> Olli....was ist den mit dir?


  Der Arzt ist der Meinung das meine 3mal operierte Schulter den Belastungen beim biken auf dauer nicht standhält.Der angeschraubte Knochenblock ist zudem immer noch nicht richtig angewachsen.Also habe ich die Wahl, biken und in naher Zukunft ein künstliches Gelenk oder aber nicht biken und evtl. erst später ein künstliches Gelenk.Näheres erfahre ich aber erst am 7/8. August.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. August 2013)

Mensch Olli....hört sich ja echt sch... an. Tut mir leid.
Michael ich hoffe bei dir läuft es besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (3. August 2013)

Ich mache mindestens 3 Monate  Pause.....

Danach schauen wir mal!


----------



## Taz69 (3. August 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich mache mindestens 3 Monate  Pause.....
> 
> Danach schauen wir mal!


Moin,jute Besserung
Mein Finger ist auch noch bissel dick und noch nicht so beweglich wie der andere aber es kommt.
Aber sowas ist nur zum
Gruß T
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...cken-vandalismus-im-hinsbecker-wald-1.1386648


----------



## pruus (4. August 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich mache mindestens 3 Monate  Pause.....
> 
> Danach schauen wir mal!




Hübsche Kacke! Auf das es dir nicht langweilig werde!


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. August 2013)

Hallo,

die Tage werden kürzer.......

Braucht noch jemand Licht?





Werde ich verkaufen.


----------



## Gudyo (7. August 2013)

Der Lampenmichel macht Ausverkauf, das Ende der Welt naht!


----------



## luckydog (7. August 2013)

so nach einiger zeit abstinenz melde ich mich auch mal aus der versenkung. heiliger bimbam, zwei monate nicht mehr hier und soviel passiert: @Michael: heilige sch**ße und gute besserung! - du hast post wg. flutlicht ; )...
@Gudyo: schade um das schöne rad ; ( ...

für meinen teil: mein schönes 29er carbon hat ein riss (halterung hintere scheibenbremse) tolle wurst; ist aber garantiefall. das ersatzrad, welches ich bekommen habe, ist nach 50km auch schon wieder hin - die kurbel defektomat. ich darf dann morgen nochmal nach kerpen und für mein ersatzrad ein neues ersatzrad holen  ...

ich denke am we hätte ich lust/zeit und auch hoffentlich brauchbares rad für eine kleine tour. jemand lust/zeit?

grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## Gudyo (7. August 2013)

Tja, so kann es gehen, da ich am Samstag die beschwerliche Rückreise aus meinem Urlaubsort antrete hab ich leider keine Zeit aber Sonntag Nachmittag wäre ich für ne kleine Runde zu haben. Schlage mal 13 Uhr Treffpunkt Onkel Gustav vor. Lockere Runde bis nach Wegberg und mal sehen was noch geht. Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Hab mir hier im Forum was fürs Grobe geschossen, sag nur Andorra und Meta 6


----------



## luckydog (8. August 2013)

so bike ist fit, meine wenigkeit ebenfalls. 
treffpunkt onkel gustav geht klar, sonntag. besser wäre aber 11 uhr. ich hab nachmittags noch was vor. passt das?

grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## Gudyo (8. August 2013)

Passt, freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Winthor (8. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

man, man, man. Kaum ist man ne Zeit abstinent, passieren die heftigsten Sachen.

 @_Michael_: ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Das hab ich auch schon durch, nur dass es bei mir, zu meinem Leidwesen, 
nicht operiert und geschient wurde. Ich hoffe es wird wieder.

 @_Olli_: ich hoffe, dass es auch bei Dir wieder besser wird. Das hört sich ja richtig sch... an.

 @_Thorsten_: Wo ist denn Onkel Gustav? Falls mein Bike fit ist, würde ich gerne wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen. 
Und dieses mal ohne den Flattermann zu machen. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (8. August 2013)

An dieser Sonntagrunde würde ich mich gerne beteiligen.

Bin auch fast sicher, dass meine Sattelstütze oben bleibt.

Dafür knarzt sie wieder.

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (8. August 2013)

@Winthor: Dürfte so ca. 3 km von dir weg sein. Ist in Hardt wo es zur Jugendherberge geht. Na prima, finden sich doch paar Leute zusammen.


----------



## luckydog (8. August 2013)

fein, sonntag 11 uhr. onkel gustav ist nördlich hardter wald:
Brahmsstraße 142, 41169 Mönchengladbach 

ich hab mir so was ausgedacht, lockere 30km runde:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yqupwtvwednkwipx

dann können wir auch mal kurz ins JHQ ; ) ... das steht ja jetzt leer. bin da auch schon einige male durchgefahren, die sagen da nix...

alternativ könnten wir auch von wegberg kurz nach dahlheim/de meinweg, dann wird die runde aber locker 50km+ ... wer einen interessanteren weg von wegberg zurück kennt, gerne. grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## Gudyo (8. August 2013)

Naja, denke das wir das spontan entscheiden. Kenne ne schöne Strecke von der Burg Richtung Beck, hat halt paar Km Straße aber auch schöne Trails. Bis Sonntag also. Werd mein neues Pferdchen natürlich vorführen. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Winthor (9. August 2013)

So, mein Gaul ist auch wieder fit. 
Nach 1000 Km zwei Ketten und eine Cassette verschlissen. 

Dann bin ich um ca. 11 Uhr bei Onkel Gustav, obwohl die Route von
Thorsten ja fast bei mir vorbei geht. Dann fahr ich mich die 5 km mal warm.


----------



## Gudyo (11. August 2013)

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. Damit jetzt hier das Forum nicht wieder ins Koma fällt nerve ich den Rest mit Beiträgen. Werde Mittwoch durch die SH fahren. Plan ist um 18 Uhr am Bismarkturm zu sein. Von da Richtung Hinsbeck und Retour.


----------



## Schwungmasse (11. August 2013)

Danke fürs Guiden und den anderen für die Sprüche.
Wär mir fast langweilig geworden ohne ;-)

Wie in Rennradforen üblich hier noch die Statistik:
64 KM 343 HM Schnitt 18,4

Ein Hoch auf die Twenty Niner

Mittwoch sieht gut aus, wahrscheinlich bis dann.

MFG C.


----------



## mountain 31 (11. August 2013)

Dann stell doch schon mal ein Foto von deinem neuen Bock rein, Friedhelm!


----------



## Gudyo (11. August 2013)

Gucks du Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckydog (12. August 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Danke fürs Guiden und den anderen für die Sprüche.
> Wär mir fast langweilig geworden ohne ;-).


gerne doch 
vielen dank auch fürs guiden. mittwoch wird knapp, gerne aber am wocheneden samstags.
p.s:: wo isn das "säge-foto"?
 grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## mountain 31 (12. August 2013)

sehr geil, friedhelm. alles andere als ein 29er hätte ich jetzt auch nicht verstanden!


----------



## geppi (13. August 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. Damit jetzt hier das Forum nicht wieder ins Koma fällt nerve ich den Rest mit Beiträgen. Werde Mittwoch durch die SH fahren. Plan ist um 18 Uhr am Bismarkturm zu sein. Von da Richtung Hinsbeck und Retour.



Hi Friedhelm,
würde euch am Mittwoch gerne begleiten. Startest du von dir zuhause, wäre das ok wenn ich bei dir ankomme und wir fahren zusammen zum Bismarkturm? Keine Ahnung wo der ist.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Gudyo (13. August 2013)

Hallo Andi,
gerne, so 17.15 Uhr bei mir würd langen. Ansonsten muss Carsten halt paar Stufen fahren am BT, macht ihm ja sowieso mehr Spass als schauinsland zu fahren. @_Carsten_: Über deinen Spruch : "Als wir alle noch Mountainbike fuhren, war der Trailanteil höher!" hab ich mal nachgedacht und; Ja, du hast recht! Mein neues Bike ist zu schade um es durch Brombeersträucher, loses Geröll, Schlamm, abstehende Baumstümpfe oder Pfützendurchfahrungen zu besudeln. Ich bin schon auf der Suche nach 29er Kojakbereifung und das Radwegenetz in NRW soll ja gut ausgebaut sein. Werd mich dann wohl im Tourenfahrer Forum anmelden. Man bin ich froh der Versuchung mir ein E-Bike zu kaufen widerstanden hab .
Bis Morgen
Friedhelm

Suchanfrage zum Aufbau Meta 6 bevor ich die Händler wieder reicher mache:
Umwerfer Top Swing 2/3 fach mit Schelle
Schalthebel 3x9 Gruppe egal
12x135 HR Achse Rock Shox Maxle
Bitte nur funktionierende Teile. Über den Preis wird man sich schon einig.


----------



## geppi (13. August 2013)

Ok, bin dann 17.15h bei dir.
Bis morgen dann,

Andi


----------



## Schwungmasse (13. August 2013)

ok Friedhelm, wir verstehn uns 

Umwerfer bring ich dir morgen mit, bei dem anderen Kram hab ich leider nix über.

Heisst also, dein Mountainbike ist morgen noch nicht fertig, komm ich also wieder mit dem Hardtail?!?

MFG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (13. August 2013)

Bedank


----------



## Winthor (13. August 2013)

Nabend Leute,
wo zum Teufel finde ich den Bismarkfurm?
Ich find das Ding in den SH einfach nicht.
Kenne nur das Stadion. 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## icettea (14. August 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> wo zum Teufel finde ich den Bismarkfurm?
> Ich find das Ding in den SH einfach nicht.
> Kenne nur das Stadion.
> ...



Stadion links liegend vorbei fahren , 2. Weg hoch an dem Treppen und Du siehst den Bismarkturm


----------



## Winthor (14. August 2013)

Vielen Dank.
Muss ich den Wagen am Stadion stehen lassen...


----------



## Winthor (14. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mal aus unserer letzten Runde und meiner Standartrunde einen netten Track gebastelt.
Die Strecke habe ich auch schon abgefahren und finde sie echt schön.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=duvpxypjtwzglxgl

Hier und da könnte sie vielleicht noch etwas optimiert werden.
Wer hat denn mal Lust die Strecke mitzufahren?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Schwungmasse (15. August 2013)

Moin zusammen.

Das war ne nette Runde gestern.

Sollten wir schnell wiederholen.

Friedhelm, was macht der Daumen?
 Hab noch einen alten Deore Downswing Umwerfer gefunden( an nem Schrottrahmen). Kannst du gerne haben, dann brauchst du nicht einzeln bestellen..

Gibts Freiwillige für Sonntag?

MFG C.


----------



## Winthor (15. August 2013)

Moin zusammen,

leider war meine Frau zu spät mit dem Auto zurück, so dass ich leider nicht mehr kommen konnte. Ich wäre erst gegen 18:30 da gewesen.

Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gudyo (15. August 2013)

Ja war gut gestern! Danke fürs guiden C., die linke Seite von Dornbusch war mir völlig neu. Mein Daumen schmerzt ist aber wohl nix ernstes, werd ihn bis Sonntag mit Voltaren schon wieder hinkriegen. Umwerfer brauch ich nicht mehr, danke. Sonntag wäre ich dabei wen das Wetter mitspielt. Bleibt zu klären wann und wo.


----------



## Mätz__ (15. August 2013)

Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, am Sonntag auch in den Genuss eurer Gesellschaft kommen zu können. Mit ganz viel Glück gibt es bis dahin endlich auch die neue notwendige Kette!
@C.: Weilerswist: Gebucht! 01.09; 09:45!


----------



## Kizou (16. August 2013)

So, das Resümee der letzten 3 Wochen :

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30560/fhd?qc=fhd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (16. August 2013)

Sonntag
Wie wäre denn Parkplatz Oberkrüchten und dann über DH Mühle auf die Wurzeltrails

Würde auch vorfahren
MFG C.


----------



## luckydog (16. August 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Sonntag
> Wie wäre denn Parkplatz Oberkrüchten und dann über DH Mühle auf die Wurzeltrails
> Würde auch vorfahren
> MFG C.



 fulminante idee. bin dabei. sagen wir sonntag, 11 uhr?


----------



## Mätz__ (16. August 2013)

Für ausserirdische wie mich, hätte ich gerne eine Adresse für Google bzw den http://www.radroutenplaner.nrw.de/ 
Danke!


----------



## luckydog (16. August 2013)

@E.T. :treffpunkt "An der Meer" Oberkrüchten Parkplatz Fussballplatz. 
guckst du hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zmvmsjxuyjlqospy
(am anfang des pfeils)


----------



## Gudyo (16. August 2013)

Wurzeltrails? Also rumgerappel und unbefestigte Wege? Hmmm, bin dabei! @_Mätz_: Wen du ein Shuttel brauchst bin ich um 10.30 am Aldiparkplatz.
PS: Mein Meta wächst, nur noch die Schaltung und den Umbau auf 12mm, das wird gut! Fakten 160mm Lyrik 2Step Air, Code 203/185, Fox RP2 200X57, Sage 840mm, Hope 2 Pro DT 500EX, Matchmarie 2.4.  Werd dann noch in diesem Monat ne Testfahrt in Willingen unternehmen, könnt ihr also schon mal als Drohung sehen. Wie immer 3 Plätze plus Bike sind angeboten, meine bessere Hälfte fährt natürlich mit.


----------



## Schwungmasse (16. August 2013)

1100 Uhr?

Bin noch nicht in der senilen Bettflucht.
Aber weil ihr es seid.
Friedhelm, wenn du eh über Süchteln fährst, magst mich zwischendrin noch einladen?

Gute Nacht allerseits C.


----------



## Mätz__ (17. August 2013)

Danke für das Angebot!
Ich schau mal wie schlimm es morgen wird. Ganz vielleicht reise ich auch mit dem Rad an. Aber morgen ist um halb elf treffen fürs Flunkyball Tunier. Ich bin zwar nur zum helfen da, aber man kennt das ja 
Ich sag dir morgen abend bescheid!

Da ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht in nem Bikepark mit Lift war, werde ich sofern ich denn da bin, Willingen bei wohnen! Ich würde sogar einen Tag frei nehmen. Das gilt natürlich auch für andere, die vielleicht irgendwann nochmal nach Winterberg wollen!

Bis Sonntag!
Grüße


----------



## Kizou (17. August 2013)

Hey Riesenradgemeinde ich dachte schon, hier würde man nur noch 29er fahren.
Das hier aber jetzt doch noch über Parks gesprochen wird macht mir Hoffnung 

Von Sonntag bis Dienstag bin ich in W`berg... werde mich aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal gerne dranhängen.

 @Friedl :  Dein Aufbau hört sich sehr vielversprechend an.


----------



## Gudyo (17. August 2013)

Flunkyball 
OK, hab meinen Freund Wiki gefragt, der wusste bescheid. Ferkel!!
Leider bin ich raus für morgen wegen Einladung zum Essen bei Freunden. Soll aber auch nicht so prall werden vom Wetter her. Da ich nächstes WE auf einem Hoffest in Gerderhahn bin, wirds da auch nix mit radeln Sonntag. Sollte aber Hubert gut gesonnen sein, stell ich schon mal den übernächsten Samstag für Willingen zur Disposition. Abfahrt 7 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (17. August 2013)

So! Also Friedhelm, wenn das Angebot immer noch steht, bin ich morgen um 10.30 beim Aldi! ALternativ könnte ich natürlich auch beim C. vorbeifahren.
Dann musst du nicht doppelt fahren zum einladen.
Sag kurz bescheid ob Aldi oder lieber C. oder doch nicht!
Bis morgen!


----------



## Schwungmasse (17. August 2013)

Nach meiner alten Deutschlehrerin hat Friedhelm sich abgemeldet wg erhöhter Nahrungsaufnahme 

Deshalb 10.30 am PP Süchtelner Höhen. 
Wenns wirklich sauig wird, dann Wechselklamotten einplanen.

P.S:
laut Hubert wird ein bisschen Schauern, mir egal.

MFG C:


----------



## Mätz__ (17. August 2013)

Hmm schade, hätte ja Ihn ja gerne mal auf dem neuen Rad gesehn bzw das neue Rad gesehen.
Werde meine Tasche entsprechend packen! Mit nem kleinen Schauer komme ich auch klar.
Carsten: Wir sehen uns dann um 10.30 am PP SH, alle anderen sehen wir dann um 11 in Nieder bzw  Oberkrüchten.
Bis morgen!


----------



## luckydog (18. August 2013)

vielen dank für die nette feuchte runde heute .... : )


----------



## Schwungmasse (18. August 2013)

Yoh, war wirklich Wet and Dirty heute.

Hat allerdings viel Spass gemacht.

Deshalb bringe ich mal den Gedanken auf eine Mittwochsrunde.

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (19. August 2013)

Tach zusammen,
hab gestern nachmittag versucht ne kleine Verdauungsrunde zu drehen, Rad raus, 200 m gefahren, umgedreht Rad rein, sinnlos. Gegen Abend wurde zwar das Wetter besser aber da hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Mittwoch sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (20. August 2013)

Pläne für Morgen?


----------



## Schwungmasse (20. August 2013)

Der Einfachheit halber mal wieder Landwehr?

Ab Schule oder ab Gustav is mir Latte, wenn einer ne noch bessere Idee hat, bin für jeden Mist zu haben.

Was geht denn am WE, könnte SA oder SO?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (20. August 2013)

Hi Carsten,
LW ist keine gute Idee, da war ich Freitag, da ist alles zugewuchert. Da komm ich lieber noch mal zum BT. Ist 18 Uhr recht? Sa, saufen, So ausnüchtern!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Winthor (20. August 2013)

Hi Leute.

Wenn ich ein Auto habe könnte ich auch woanders hin kommen. Leidiges Thema.
Wenn wir uns bei Onkel Gustav treffen, könnten wir ungefähr die gleiche 
Strecke fahren, wie beim letzten mal.
Die Bäume haben sie komplett weg gemacht. Den, den wir zersägt haben und den, der über der Brücke lag.

Kurze Beschreibung:
Von Onkel Gustav den Trail wo die Bäume quer lagen bis Wegberg.
Einen direkteren Weg nach Dahlheim(-Rötgen), wie beim letzten mal.
Dort den Trail runter wo am Anfang die Baustelle war bis dann zur Dahlheimer Mühle.
Von dort gemütlich über "an de Meer" nach Niederkrüchten. Von dort an der
Schwalm entlang wieder bis Lüttelforst und wieder zu Onkel Gustav.
Das sollte für eine "Feierabendrunde" genug sein.
geschätzt etwas über 30 km.

Um mich mit euch zu treffen, bräuchte ich da auch kein Auto.
Man könnte sich auch unter der Autobahnbrücke treffen, wo die A 52 die K9 (Ungerather Straße) kreuzt. Unter der Brücke kann man gut parken.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## geppi (20. August 2013)

Hi zusammen, 
würd mich morgen gerne nochmal bei euch dran hängen. Letzte Woche hat echt Spaß gemacht in den Süchtelner Höhen. Viele neue Eindrücke.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Gudyo (20. August 2013)

OK, halten mal die Idee von Stefan fest. Treffen Gustav und von da aus hat er den das Rudel am Hacken. @Andi: Kommst zu mir? Brauchen ca. 15 Min bis Gustav


----------



## geppi (20. August 2013)

Friedhelm,
machen wir so. Wenn es bei Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr Gustav bleibt, bin ich dann so 17.30-17.40 Uhr bei dir. Ist das ok?

Andi


----------



## Winthor (20. August 2013)

Soooo, hab mal mit meiner App die Route "gebastelt".

Es sind 38 km geworden. Wenn wir uns unter der Brücke treffen, dann sind es ca 32 km.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (20. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin morgen auch dabei.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (21. August 2013)

Ok, wir fahren dann vom Rönneter zur Brücke, dann braucht Stefan nicht bis Gustav. Der Rest kann uns ja ab Gustav begleiten. Meiner Erinnerung nach dürften wir spätestens 18.15 an der Brücke sein. Puhu, versucht mal ne 700er Feder mit 216 mm Einbaulänge in einen 216er Dämpfer einzubauen ohne spannwerkzeug, da kommt Freude auf. Mit drei Spanngurten und nem Schraubstock hats nach 2 Stunden gefummel endlich geklappt.  @_Michel_: Machen wir so wie du vorgeschlagen hast.

Mein neuer Blingbling LRS ist auch da, Tune MK King 20mm & Tune Kong QR in Gold mit Notubes ZTR Flow. Inklusive Tune Schnellspanner in Nabenfarbe. 
Gekauft bei Bike-Prof in Bayern, bei Interesse geb ich gern die E-Mail weiter, ist aber auch in der Bucht vertreten. Netter freundlicher Kontakt und blitzsaubere Abwicklung!!

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (21. August 2013)

Melde mich aus Gesundheitsgründen ab.

Viel Vergnügen C.


----------



## Winthor (22. August 2013)

Moin, moin,

vielen Dank für die nette Runde gestern. Das hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.
Vielleicht sollte wir das Thema "Nürburgring Nordschleifentour" irgendwann noch mal aufgreifen. In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist die Tour als leicht beschrieben.
 @Friedhelm: In der Mountainbike ist auch ne Tour mit dem Namen "Lieserpfad" drin und für Bikes freigegeben. Hast Du gestern diesen Pfad gemaint?

Für die Statistiker unter uns:
Von unserem Treffpunkt aus waren es 32,94 km, 284 Hm, 19,67 km/h im Schnitt.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Taz69 (22. August 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Für die Statistiker unter uns:
> Von unserem Treffpunkt aus waren es 32,94 km, 284 Hm, 19,67 km/h im Schnitt.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


tststststststst,das die immer mein Moin Moin nachschreiben müssen
Ich hatte bissel mehr km am Ende,wo sind wir die hm gefahren!?oder hat die ein vor dir fahrender verlorenBin mit Thorsten und Hasso noch ein stückel Trail gefahrenSchick mir mal deinen Track ich bau dir da was ein
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gudyo (22. August 2013)

Tach zusammen, @stefan: Der ist gemeint. Sollte man aber unter der Woche angehen. Na da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt das wir unter 20 km/h geblieben sind, das wäre mir viel zu schnell, keine Zeit die Landschaft zu geniessen.


----------



## Winthor (22. August 2013)

Taz69 schrieb:


> tststststststst,das die immer mein Moin Moin nachschreiben müssen
> Ich hatte bissel mehr km am Ende,wo sind wir die hm gefahren!?oder hat die ein vor dir fahrender verlorenBin mit Thorsten und Hasso noch ein stückel Trail gefahrenSchick mir mal deinen Track ich bau dir da was ein
> Gruß Thomas




Wie soll ich Dir den Track schicken, wenn ich dir keine PM schicken darf???
Bitte als *.GPX File.


----------



## Taz69 (22. August 2013)

Ich habe  dir doch meine Emailad. an deine Email geschickt


----------



## Gudyo (22. August 2013)

Morgen 14.00 Uhr Müllbergrunde.


----------



## Schwungmasse (22. August 2013)

Friedhelm, wo wäre der Start?

Und für die Nicht/Weniger Säufer:

Wer hat Lust, am WE ein wenig Mountainbiken zu gehen?

ZB Kettwig( nicht ganz so technisch, weniger Autofahrt)

Oder Ahrkarusssel( die mittelheftige Route, bin aktuell nicht so kletterstark und hab mich an den 14 Kehren letztens ziemlich blamiert. Bin an einem Nachmittag öfter zu Boden gegangen als den Rest des Jahres zusammen. Dass schliesst die Filthys im Winter mit ein  )

Wer hat wann Lust zu was?

MFG C:


----------



## Gudyo (22. August 2013)

können uns am waldfrieden treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (23. August 2013)

1400 Waldfrieden geht klar.

Gruss C.


----------



## Winthor (23. August 2013)

@Taz69: hab nix im Postfach. 
Schickst Du mir bitte mal ne PM mit deiner Mailadresse?

Wie schon nach der Mittwochsrunde erwähnt, fällt am Wochenende das Biken bei mir komplett aus.
Die


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. August 2013)

Hallo,

mein Bikereturn wir wohl November......

Hier noch ein Bild:





 @Friedel: falls Du vorher den Vorbau benötigst, müßtest Du mal auf einen Kaffee vorbeikommen.


----------



## Olli.P. (23. August 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Bikereturn wir wohl November......
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,
weiterhin alles gute. Ich habe mich entschlossen weiterhin zu Biken,denn ob die Schulter steif wird oder nicht kann keiner genau sagen.Und wenn, dann will ich wenigstens spass dabei haben!
Ich will auch nicht mit Bildern geizen:










 Denke mal das ich Anfang September wieder loslege, habe denn ne Woche Urlaub.
In diesem Sinne, bis bald.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (23. August 2013)

Gerne Michael. Sonntag?
Ihr seid schon Frankensteins Gesellenstücke tststs..
Schöne Runde C. hatte noch ne unfreundliche Konfrontation mit nem Bauertrampel aus HS der sich darüber beschwert hat das ich auf der Strasse fahr und nicht auf dem Radweg in Gegenrichtung. Der Höhentroll meinte mich tatsächlich ausbremsen und anhalten zu müssen. Als ich ihm den eine körperliche Rüge in Form eine Beule angedroht hab hat Mutti schnell das Fenster hochgekurbelt und Vatti hat Gas gegeben. Also Leute gibet


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. August 2013)

Kaum fährst Du 29er, nimmst Du das verhalten der Rennrad Fahrer an

Sonntag ginge gegen frühen Abend ....

   @Olli: wird schon......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (23. August 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Kaum fährst Du 29er, nimmst Du das verhalten der Rennrad Fahrer an


tststststststst nee neee so nicht mein lieber Lampenmichel

Thorsten(lustigespüdelchen)

morgen 11Uhr Effelderwaldsee,wir wollen HK Vlodrop vom Reigi [email protected] die auch mit möchten,könnt gerne kommen.
Gruß Taz


----------



## Dutchmanny (26. August 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt möchte ich am 22.09 (habe vorher leider keine zeit) noch mal nach Willingen oder Winterberg.
Einer Lust mit zu kommen. (Ich nehme auch wieder denn grill mit )


----------



## Mätz__ (26. August 2013)

Hätte mega Bock, bin aber leider nicht da ... irgendwelche Leute wollen mir böses 
Irgendwie ist der Kalender schon wieder so extrem voll... ;(


----------



## Gudyo (27. August 2013)

Morgen zusammen,
22. hört sich gut an. Hoffe bis dahin mein Meta komplett zu haben. Zur Not bekommt mein BMC ein Lyrik-upgrade. Bin also dabei. @mittwoch? Keiner einen Vorschlag? Hab nun auch nicht die grosse Lust zur langen Anreise, daher fahr ich über den Müllberg die westliche Landwehrrunde. Treffen wäre entweder Paul Mohr Schule 17.30 Uhr oder direkt am Müllberg 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## pruus (27. August 2013)

weiß nix ob ´ s schon ´nen fred gibt aber bei uns in Limbabwe ist Sonntach die erste MTB Tour in Swalmen. www. atb-extreme.nl


----------



## Olli.P. (27. August 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt möchte ich am 22.09 (habe vorher leider keine zeit) noch mal nach Willingen oder Winterberg.
> Einer Lust mit zu kommen. (Ich nehme auch wieder denn grill mit )



Hätte auch Lust.

Mfg

Olli


----------



## luckydog (27. August 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Treffen wäre entweder Paul Mohr Schule 17.30 Uhr oder direkt am Müllberg 18.00 Uhr.



17:30h paul mohr schule passt. bin dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (28. August 2013)

Hi Thorsten, schön das du mitfährst. Sollten Hasso oder C. auch noch kommen hier meine Frage bzw. Bitte. Brauchst du die Holowtechnuss noch Hasso? @Carsten: Ich bräuchte den Hollowtech II Ringschlüssel weil die Nuss nicht über das Distanzstück am Laufrad geht. Bitte mitbringen wen du dabei bist. Ansonsten bis nachher


----------



## geppi (28. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,
 @Friedhelm: würd euch auch gern begleiten. Keine Ahnung wo die Schule ist. Würd wieder bei dir vorbei kommen wenn das ok ist? Ist dann 17:00 Uhr ok?

Bis dann
Andi


----------



## Winthor (28. August 2013)

Hi, wo ist die Paul Mohr Schule?

Hier die? Am Kuhbaum 50, 41169 Mönchengladbach

Das sind 8 km von mir aus. Das könnte ich schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (28. August 2013)

@stefan: Ja @Andi: Ja
Besitzt jemand einen Hollowtech II Schlüssel zum verleihen ?


----------



## Olli.P. (28. August 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @_stefan_: Ja @_Andi_: Ja
> Besitzt jemand einen Hollowtech II Schlüssel zum verleihen ?



Ja, ich.Müssen nur klären wie er zu dir kommt.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. August 2013)

----


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (28. August 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt möchte ich am 22.09 (habe vorher leider keine zeit) noch mal nach Willingen oder Winterberg.
> Einer Lust mit zu kommen. (Ich nehme auch wieder denn grill mit )


 
Mahlzeit! Ich lebe noch
Wenn es sein muss würde ich mitfahren!


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. August 2013)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Ich lebe noch
> Wenn es sein muss würde ich mitfahren!


 
Muss nicht unbedingt sein........


----------



## Kizou (29. August 2013)

Ein bisschen Heimatkuinde....


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30957


----------



## Hasso Reynders (29. August 2013)

Hallo Friedhelm,ich brauche die Werkzeuge TL-FC 16 +32,falls du die hast,wann könnte ich denn mal bei dir vorbei kommen?
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (30. August 2013)

Hallo Hasso,
den Schlüssel hab ich leider nicht, den muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit selber leihen, habe aber ein kombiniertes Werkzeug für die Schraube und das Hollowtech Lager, das kannste gern geliehen haben. Heute böte sich die Gelegenheit eine gemütliche Tour zum Hariksee zu unternehmen. Will hier so um 14.30 starten im Rönneter. Ansonsten vielleicht Mittwoch. @_geppi_:Samstag geht leider nicht. Sonntag, wen das Wetter mitspielt, werd ich mal sehen ob ich die CTF in Swalmen fahr.


----------



## Taz69 (30. August 2013)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,ich brauche die Werkzeuge TL-FC 16 +32,falls du die hast,wann könnte ich denn mal bei dir vorbei kommen?
> Gruß Hasso


Hallo Hasso,ich habe beide sachen Zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (31. August 2013)

Hallo Thomas,ist ja super,sag mal wann ich den bei dir holen könnte.
 @Friedhelm wenn du mich mitnimmst komm ich mit nach Swalmen.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (31. August 2013)

Bin raus für Morgen, Moppedtour ist angesagt.


----------



## Schwungmasse (2. September 2013)

Tach zusammen!

Friedhelm: sorry, mein Werkzeug war im Saarland. Wenn du es noch brauchst, ich komme heute Abend wieder.

Alex, meine Wasserkühlung ist mal wieder defekt ;-)

Alle:

Stromberg Flowtrail ist echt ne Reise wert!
Mehr später, jetzt gibts nochmal Wildhog Trail.
Am Ende wird der richtig "harzig" ;-)))

Grinsend C.


----------



## Gudyo (2. September 2013)

Na da haben wir aber einen gehörigen Umweg gemacht aus dem Saarland 
Ne danke, wir wurde schon geholfen betreff des Werkzeuges. Mein Schrauber war so freundlich. Mittwoch? Hatte an den WS gedacht zur 8ter Bahn. Abfahrt 17.30 Gladbach, 2 freie Plätze hätte ich. Andere Vorschläge werden gern genommen. @luckydog: Bremse sollte schon funzen, sonst wird die Flugbahn recht schnell flach auf der Tour und Flachköpper macht nur im Wasser Laune.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (2. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Na da haben wir aber einen gehörigen Umweg gemacht aus dem Saarland
> Ne danke, wir wurde schon geholfen betreff des Werkzeuges. Mein Schrauber war so freundlich. Mittwoch? Hatte an den WS gedacht zur 8ter Bahn. Abfahrt 17.30 Gladbach, 2 freie Plätze hätte ich. Andere Vorschläge werden gern genommen. @luckydog: Bremse sollte schon funzen, sonst wird die Flugbahn recht schnell flach auf der Tour und Flachköpper macht nur im Wasser Laune.



Hallo Friedhelm,würde am Mittwoch gerne bei dir mitfahren.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## luckydog (2. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @luckydog: Bremse sollte schon funzen, ...


schade, ich dachte ich käme ohne kommentar davon ; ) ... bremsen vorne/hinten entlüftet, wäre demnach am mittwoch am start. wenn es am mittwoch zum weißen stein geht, melde ich mich bei dir gern an friedhelm. passt das? grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (2. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,  @Friedhelm: Wie könnte ich denn in den Genuss kommen bei Dir mitfahren zu können?

Wäre gut, weil ich nicht weiß, wann ich das Auto habe.


----------



## Gudyo (2. September 2013)

@ Thorsten: Lieber nen Freund verlieren als nen Spruch auslassen 
3 plus drei Bikes geht, wird zwar bisschen eng aber passt. Zum aufsammeln schlag ich 17.15 Onkel Gustav vor oder jemand andere Idee? Wollte so gegen 18.07 am WS los. Bitte an Licht denken falls vorhanden. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Hasso Reynders (2. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @ Thorsten: Lieber nen Freund verlieren als nen Spruch auslassen
> 3 plus drei Bikes geht, wird zwar bisschen eng aber passt. Zum aufsammeln schlag ich 17.15 Onkel Gustav vor oder jemand andere Idee? Wollte so gegen 18.07 am WS los. Bitte an Licht denken falls vorhanden.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm,verstehe ich das richtig das du Thorsten,Stefan u.mich mitnehmen könntest?Wenn ja, komme ich direkt bei dir vorbei,mußt mir nur ne Zeit sagen.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (3. September 2013)

Morgen Hasso,
ja haste richtig verstanden, kann drei Leute nebst Räder mitnehmen. 17 Uhr bei mir


----------



## Schwungmasse (3. September 2013)

Na dann viel Vergnügen morgen. 
Ich bin leider knechten.

MFG C.


----------



## Olli.P. (3. September 2013)

So, ich denke mal ab nächste Woche werde ich euch wieder mit meiner Anwesenheit nerven.Bin im mom. auf dem HT unterwegs bissl Kondition aufbauen. @Manny:  22.ter ist gebucht bei mir
Freue mich schon,in diesem Sinne....

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. September 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> So, ich denke mal ab nächste Woche werde ich euch wieder mit meiner Anwesenheit nerven.Bin im mom. auf dem HT unterwegs bissl Kondition aufbauen. @_Manny_:  22.ter ist gebucht bei mir
> Freue mich schon,in diesem Sinne....
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Sehr schön....
ich freue mich schon.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (3. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen Hasso,
> ja haste richtig verstanden, kann drei Leute nebst Räder mitnehmen. 17 Uhr bei mir



Alles klar,bis morgen.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (4. September 2013)

Guten Morgen,
alles klar Hasso. Treffen wir den Rest bei Gustav oder kommt noch jemand zu mir? Alternativ könnte Thorsten auch zu mir kommen, dann hole ich Stefan an der Kreuzung Ungerather Strasse ab und wir fahren über Waldniel Richtung WS.
Bis nachher, so nu Kopfsprung in den Aktenberg


----------



## Kizou (4. September 2013)

wenn Alles hinhaut, wäre ich auch um 18.07 h da.

WS-Schlucht oder wollt ihr die XC Rund fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckydog (4. September 2013)

ich klinke mich bei friedhelm um 17 uhr ein, dass ist näher. bis denne.


----------



## Winthor (4. September 2013)

Wow, wäre echt klasse wenn das klappt mit dem Abholen.
Ich fahre nur ein HT, das wißt iht ja. 
Also nix mit dollen DH Trails... 

Ach so, Licht ist leider auch noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Kizou (4. September 2013)

Dh-Trails gibt's sowohl, als auch nicht.

Bodenproben haste ja schon genug genommen, oder?

;-)


----------



## Gudyo (4. September 2013)

Können auch gerne die Schlucht fahren, da brauch ich nicht vorfahren


----------



## Kizou (4. September 2013)

Bei der Schlucht bin ich dabei, wenn ich rechtzeitig wech komme.


----------



## Dutchmanny (4. September 2013)

Schlucht würde ich auch mit Fahren...


----------



## Winthor (4. September 2013)

wo genau würdest du mich auflesen?


----------



## xRalfx (4. September 2013)

Hi....,
brauche Hilfe.........mein Garmin Edge 705 macht Probleme, wenn ich eine Route aufzeichnen möchte speichert das Gerät die Strecke im Ordner "History" normalerweise als tcx. Datei nur macht das Gerät jetzt dat. Datei die nicht ausgelesen werden können. Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schwungmasse (5. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,

geht was am Freitag?

hätte Lust mal wieder in der Ebene zu fahren. Fürs wann und wo bin ich offen.

Bezüglich Edge: leider keine Ahnung, hab 60CSX der funktioniert völlig anders.

MFG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (5. September 2013)

xRalfx schrieb:


> Hi....,
> brauche Hilfe.........mein Garmin Edge 705 macht Probleme, wenn ich eine Route aufzeichnen möchte speichert das Gerät die Strecke im Ordner "History" normalerweise als tcx. Datei nur macht das Gerät jetzt dat. Datei die nicht ausgelesen werden können. Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe, Gruß Ralf



Guck mal hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399986

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (5. September 2013)

Freitag geht sicher was. Auf meiner ToDo-Liste steht noch HK 2 ab Oberkrüchten für dieses Jahr. Wäre dann 15 Uhr in Dölken wens genehm ist. Tass Kaff in Dahlheim inbegriffen. Samstag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Freitag geht sicher was. Auf meiner ToDo-Liste steht noch HK 2 ab Oberkrüchten für dieses Jahr. Wäre dann 15 Uhr in Dölken wens genehm ist. Tass Kaff in Dahlheim inbegriffen. Samstag kann ich leider nicht.


 

Wie spät wart ihr dann gestern wieder am Auto?


----------



## Gudyo (5. September 2013)

Es war so 20.15


----------



## Olli.P. (5. September 2013)

Ich habe gesehen das Styles von den Filthys renoviert hat, wenns wen interressiert gibts hier Bilder:http://www.pinkbike.com/u/steelsprocket/album/trailbuilding/

Ist bestimmt ne Reise wert.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (5. September 2013)

Muss für Morgen leider absagen. Hab heute 2 Karten für Seeed geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (5. September 2013)

Schade, Friedhelm, wär bestimmt nett geworden.
Sonst noch wer?

MFG C.


----------



## luckydog (5. September 2013)

nabbend. freitag kann ich leider auch nicht. wollte aber sonntag vormittag die CTF VLODROP nachfahren:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=1F6748CF1C37D9D4432708F14A90490D?fileId=pcbnurioxuiadork

treffpunkt wäre parkplatz oberkrüchten, sonntag 11 uhr. 
jemand mit am start?


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (5. September 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen das Styles von den Filthys renoviert hat, wenns wen interressiert gibts hier Bilder:http://www.pinkbike.com/u/steelsprocket/album/trailbuilding/
> 
> Ist bestimmt ne Reise wert.
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich auch so....
Junge, junge, junge...nach den Fotos zu urteilen waren die ja richtig fleißig. Da sollten wir mal wieder hinfahren.


----------



## Mätz__ (6. September 2013)

Moin zusammen!
Hat jemand vllt nen GPS Track mit ner Route die man schön fahren kann und den Reyther Müllberg mit inbegriffen hat?
Gerne per PM.
Danke


----------



## Mätz__ (6. September 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen das Styles von den Filthys renoviert hat, wenns wen interressiert gibts hier Bilder:http://www.pinkbike.com/u/steelsprocket/album/trailbuilding/
> 
> Ist bestimmt ne Reise wert.
> 
> ...



Ich bin die Bilder mal schnell überflogen.....
Hinten auf Seite 24 oder so.. da sind die Bilder vom 2008. Da war ja mal gigantisch viele Northsore Elemente... wo sind die denn alle geblieben?


----------



## Schwungmasse (7. September 2013)

Sorry Alex, hab auf die schnelle keinen Track, gefunden, sind bei mir nur nach Datum gespeichert. Laut Friedhelm ist Reigis GRENN TUBES aktuell wg Bewuchs auch nicht gut fahrbar?!

Wer will Montag biken? Hab mein Liteville tiefergelegt und wills mal ausprobieren.

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (7. September 2013)

Morgen,
Montag ist gut. Die Green Tubes sind von der Paul Moor Schule schon fahrbar wen man bischen aufpasst uind vielleich lange Ärmel fährt. Lange Socken helfen auch. Wirklich schlimm ist nur das kurze Stück im Mennrather Wäldchen. Wir sind die westliche Runde Mittwoch vor 2 Wochen gefahren bis auf ein paar Lackschäden an Armen und Beinen ging es eigentlich.


----------



## Mätz__ (7. September 2013)

Nach etwas suche bei google bin ich auch auf die green tubes, die dritte gestoßen. Jedenfalls hat uns der Track über ein paar neue und ein paar bekannte Wege zum Müllberg geführt. Ausser ein paar Höhen meter am Stück und Treppen bei denen man das umsetzen üben kann hat der Hügel aber nichts zu bieten finde ich....
Jedenfalls hat uns die Tour gestern in die Nähe von Friedhelm geführt...  haben 2 Songs von Seeed gehört, von draussen


----------



## Schwungmasse (7. September 2013)

Alex, dann hast du den Kehrenpfad nicht gefunden ;-) im grossen und ganzen hast du aber recht.

Friedhelm, Montag schon ne Zeit im Kopf?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (8. September 2013)

Muss Montag leider ne Stunde mehr abknechten also frühestens 18.15  ist möglich. Kann dir entweder Paul Moor Schule oder Bismarkturm anbieten um die Zeit. Triff deine Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (8. September 2013)

Ich kaufe ein PMS und wähle die Schule ;-).
Hoffentlich finde ich mein
 Licht. MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (8. September 2013)

Guten Abend,
hab einen richtigen Kloß im Hals, habe gerade die traurige Geschichte hier im Forum gelesen von dem 52 jährigen Biker der Tod im Wald gefunden wurde. Da wird einem bewusst, dass die Einschläge näher kommen. 
Für Morgen ist also PMS angesagt, ich freu mich schon. Was haste den verbaut im LV? 
Nächsten Samstag bringe ich mein Weibchen und ihre Freundinnen nach Altenahr zum absteppen. Habe einen Bus gemietet und hoffe mein Rad irgendwie da rein zu kriegen. Werde von der Ahr entweder nach Stromberg durchstarten oder an der Ahr ne XC Tour machen. Jemand Zeit und Lust mich zu begleiten? Nächster Termin 21. September, wo soll es den hingehen, Winterberg oder Willingen? WB schließe ich für mich schon mal aus am WE. Ich kann wie immer drei Fahrer nebst Bike transportieren aber wie gesagt , ich fahre nach Willingen.
  @Michel: Der Vorbau ist nicht vergessen, nur brennt es mir im Moment nicht so unter den Fingernägeln weil ich immer noch auf den Hope-Kit warte und nicht weiß ob mein Meta bis zum 21. überhaupt fahrbereit ist.  @Olli: Danke für das Angebot, hab im Bikemarkt einen Schlüssel für nen 10ner geschossen ist also erledigt.  @Rest der Gemeinde: Wir haben vor einigen Jahren mal ein Treffen ohne Helm gemacht für die Leute aus dem MTB Forum Heinsberg. Ich fand das sehr nett auch für die Partner, die lernten so mal die Leute kennen, mit denen man den Wald unsicher macht. Wollte auf diesem Weg mal die Frage stellen ob hier auch Interesse besteht? Die allseits bekannte Dahlheimer Mühle ist eine hervorragende Location für solch ein Treffen. Also mal laut geben bitte.


----------



## Schwungmasse (8. September 2013)

schlechtes Timing Friedhelm.
Bin an allen angegebenen Terminen knechten.

Vielleicht fällt am 21. das Training aus würde aber nicht darauf setzen und damit planen.

Bis Morgen Abend Licht lädt schon.

Verbaut ist ne Revelation. Da war genau das gesuchte( und sehr seltene Exemplar) im Bikemarkt, da konnt ich nicht anders.

MFG C.


----------



## Winthor (8. September 2013)

@Friedhelm: Das Treffen "ohne Helm" wäre mal ne Maßnahme. Meine Frau und ich wären Dabei, wahrscheinlich auch mit Nachwuchs.
An der Ahr wäre ich auch interessiert. Kommt nur drauf an wann.
Wolltest Du denn auf die Flowtrails fahren, wenn Du nach Stromberg fährst?
Kann man denn dort auch ohne Knieschoner und Fullface fahren?


----------



## Schwungmasse (9. September 2013)

Mann kann Stromberg ohne Knieschoner und FullFace fahren, ich tues aber nicht.
Offiziell besteht nur Helmpflicht, Protektoren werden empfohlen!

Eine Runde hat 200HM und sieben KM.

Was ich dort so schön finde, auch der grösste Teil des Uphill kann auf teilweise technischen Trails gefahren werden oder parallel auf Forstautobahn.

Friedhelm, zieh dir unbedingt Waypoints und Track für den Rundkurs, vermeidet Sucherei!

Winthor:  FLOWTRAIL-STROMBERG.DE

sollte deine Fragen beantworten.

Der untere Teil des Wildhog erinnert mich positiv an Hahnenklee!
Die ersten beiden Abschnitte würde ich (notfalls) auch mit dem Hardtail fahren, den letzten nicht.

Edit: dieses Video zeigt am Anfang auch etwas von den Uphills und den Übungsparcours.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x74LuHfOlvM"]Flowtrail Stromberg 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

MFG C.


----------



## Winthor (9. September 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Mann kann Stromberg ohne
> Der untere Teil des Wildhog erinnert mich positiv an Hahnenklee!
> Die ersten beiden Abschnitte würde ich (notfalls) auch mit dem Hardtail fahren, den letzten nicht.
> 
> MFG C.



Ich finde es echt doof, dass man (fast) nichts mehr mit nem Hardtail fahren kann/soll. 
Nicht jeder hat die Kohle sich ein Fully leisten zu können.
Muss den Alles nur für Kmikazefahrer angelegt werden? 
Wir HT fahrer hätte auch mal gerne unseren Spaß, wie z.B. auf der "Achterbahn".


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. September 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt doof, dass man (fast) nichts mehr mit nem Hardtail fahren kann/soll.
> Nicht jeder hat die Kohle sich ein Fully leisten zu können.
> Muss den Alles nur für Kmikazefahrer angelegt werden?
> Wir HT fahrer hätte auch mal gerne unseren Spaß, wie z.B. auf der "Achterbahn".



Hardtail reicht doch.......gg


----------



## Gudyo (9. September 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt doof, dass man (fast) nichts mehr mit nem Hardtail fahren kann/soll.
> Nicht jeder hat die Kohle sich ein Fully leisten zu können.
> Muss den Alles nur für Kmikazefahrer angelegt werden?
> Wir HT fahrer hätte auch mal gerne unseren Spaß, wie z.B. auf der "Achterbahn".


 
Nana, nicht gleich verzweifeln. Auch wen ich den Park nicht kenne, denke ich genau wie Michael, das ein HT reicht. Fully´s verzeihen halt mehr aber wen man es drauf hat....
Sorgen hätte ich wegen der Felgenbremsen, die können bergab schon mal die Finger krampfen lassen. Was bei unseren Touren völlig reicht, kann da schon mal zum geradeaus fahren werden. Das führt in Kurven meist zum Verlassen der Strecke mit Erdkunde . Natürlich geht auch ne Felgenbremse, ist ja früher auch gegangen beim Bergradeln. Dann machts aber weniger Spass. 
Stromberg ist auch nur so eine Idee gewesen, ob ich wirklich dahin fahre hängt auch entscheidend vom Wetter ab nächsten Samstag. Wen es so unsicher ist wie im Moment, bleib ich an der Ahr und fahr dort ne Tour. PS: Das Angebot zum Mitnehmen im Auto gilt nicht für kommenden Samstag, da hab ich den Bus voller Mädels. Wen mein Meta bis zum 21. fertig ist, kannste gern mein BMC für den Bikepark geliehen haben


----------



## Kizou (9. September 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt doof, dass man (fast) nichts mehr mit nem Hardtail fahren kann/soll.
> Nicht jeder hat die Kohle sich ein Fully leisten zu können.
> Muss den Alles nur für Kmikazefahrer angelegt werden?
> Wir HT fahrer hätte auch mal gerne unseren Spaß, wie z.B. auf der "Achterbahn".



Das mit dem HT muss doch jeder für sich entscheiden.

Es gibt etliche Fahrer, die mit dem Dirtbike den Downhill und Singletrail in WB fahren.

Du musst einfach für Dich entscheiden ob es Dir Spass macht und was Dein Rücken am nächsten Tag dazu sagt.

Es gibt Niemanden, der einem vorschreibt, dass Du an bestimmten Strecken nur mit nem Fully fahren darfst.


Manchmal würde es bei Dir jedoch schon reichen, wenn Du nur mal den Sattel absenken würdest ( kann eine Offenbarung sein  )  !

Vielleicht ein bisschen Fahrtechnik üben.
Hatte ich meiner Frau geschenkt :

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/anfaenger-kurse.html
http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/fortgeschrittene-kurse.html

Einfach mal probieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (9. September 2013)

Ihr empfehlt einem Sehr grossen und schweren Wiedereinsteiger mit CC  Hardtail mit Felgenbremsen eine Freeridestrecke!? Seid ihr sicher?


Friedhelm, merk dir die Rettungspunkte neben der Strecke, erleichtert den Abstransport gewaltig.  ;-)

Schau vorher auf die Webseite, bei Sudelwetter ist gesperrt wg Streckenbelastung.


WG heute:

bin vorher schon unterwegs, deshalb komm ich lieber zu dir.  Ist 1800 Uhr OK?


----------



## Dutchmanny (9. September 2013)

MMM....war es nicht der 22? Willingen ist für mich auch oke.
Klar geht auch ein Hardtail (Kosta), muss nur jeder für sich entscheiden, die strecke kann man ja auch im Schongang fahren und mach dann auch noch viel spass. Aber wie gesagt, muss jeder für sich endscheiden. Vielleicht  könntest du dir ja auch ein bike mieten.


Und natürlich grillen wir wieder.


----------



## geppi (9. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
fährt jemand am Mittwoch? 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Dutchmanny (9. September 2013)

geppi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fährt jemand am Mittwoch?
> 
> Gruß
> Andi


 
Liegt am wetter.


----------



## Olli.P. (9. September 2013)

geppi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fährt jemand am Mittwoch?
> 
> Gruß
> Andi


Wenn ich zeitig Zuhause bin und Wetter ok ist,ja. @Manny: Ja war der 22. aber für mich persönlich wäre der 21.auch besser.
Ich kauf dann auch Grillanzünder, und bringe das alkoholfreie Weizen mit
@ Friedhelm: Dann ist es ja gut,hätte dir den Schlüssel auch gebracht, da ich ja in MG arbeite.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (9. September 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Wenn ich zeitig Zuhause bin und Wetter ok ist,ja. @_Manny_: Ja war der 22. aber für mich persönlich wäre der 21.auch besser.
> Ich kauf dann auch Grillanzünder, und bringe das alkoholfreie Weizen mit
> @ Friedhelm: Dann ist es ja gut,hätte dir den Schlüssel auch gebracht, da ich ja in MG arbeite.
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja schon gut, hast mich überredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (9. September 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Ihr empfehlt einem Sehr grossen und schweren Wiedereinsteiger mit CC  Hardtail mit Felgenbremsen eine Freeridestrecke!? Seid ihr sicher?
> 
> 
> Friedhelm, merk dir die Rettungspunkte neben der Strecke, erleichtert den Abstransport gewaltig.  ;-)
> ...




Stromberg ist doch keine freeridestrecke.
Flowtrails sind so angelegt, dass sie wirklich jeder fahren kann.


----------



## Winthor (10. September 2013)

Mahlzeit,

da scheine ich ja was losgetreten zu haben...

Ich glaube mache Leute hier unterschätzen Felgenbremsen gewaltig.
Es mag sein, dass Scheiben wesentlich besser zugreifen (bei gleicher Handkraft). 
Der Schwächste bin ich auch nicht und bei der letzten Tour musste ich auch mal 
kräftig hinter Friedhelm in die Eisen gehen und bin ihm nicht drauf gefahren. 
Ich sehe das Problem eher in der Hitzeentwicklung.

Im Video sieht der Trail nicht so schlimm aus und ich denke, dass ich nicht am ersten Tag rote, 
geschweige denn schwierigere Strecken fahre. Lebensmüde bin ich auch nicht. 
Ich würde mich dann auch noch auf dem Übungsplatz ein wenig auslassen. 
Der sieht recht gut aus...


----------



## Mätz__ (10. September 2013)

Das heute jeder meint (mich inklusive) man kann das meiste nur noch mit nem FUlly fahren liegt einfach an der Bequemlichkeit und des sichereren Komforts. In Belgien bei den Filthys habe ich mal einen gesehen der mit nem komplett Steifen Rad, also keinerlei Federung und ich glaube auch keine Scheibenbremsen (wofür auch) den großen 5? Meter Roadgab gesprungen ist....
Können ist durch nichts zu ersetzen... ausser durch ein gutes Bike in gewissen Situationen


----------



## Schwungmasse (10. September 2013)

Gibts was neues zum Fahren morgen?

Wenn sich von euch keiner meldet, fahr ich hier ne Runde durch die Ville?


MFG CMH


----------



## Gudyo (10. September 2013)

Nabend,
überraschenderweise hab ich morgen Zeit. Also wäre dabei. Vorbau liegt, na du weist schon. Mein Termin geht bis Mittag, könnte also auch schon frühen Nachmittag. Wie wäre es die Carbonland von Geppi aus zu fahren?


----------



## Schwungmasse (10. September 2013)

Hab vorher noch Training.

Kann frühestens ab1800.

Werde daher direkt zum Treffpunkt Autoanreisen.

C.


----------



## Winthor (11. September 2013)

Moin,

wo wäre der Treffpunkt denn genau?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Gudyo (11. September 2013)

Morgähn, 
na das Wetter ist ja wohl eher suboptimal. Nach den sinnflutartigen Regenfällen heute Nacht sollten wir in Reichweite der Haustür bleiben. Für einen Nightride ist die Carbonrunde zu lang und anspruchsvoll denke ich. Wie wäre es mit 18.03 Uhr SH am BT? Darfst auch vorfahren C.


----------



## Schwungmasse (11. September 2013)

Ok, das wäre die einfache Lösung.

Ich melde mich dann nochmal, falls was dazwischen kommt.

MFG C.


----------



## Winthor (11. September 2013)

Das heißt also, 18hundertdrei am Bismarkturm?
Sollte ich es schaffen, bin ich da. Mass das Auto dann noch schlechtwetterfähig 
machen,
damit ich es nicht zu dreckig mache.
Gibt Mecker von der Chefin... :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (11. September 2013)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt komme ich auch.....nur wo kann ich da parken? Ist das der pp wo wir uns sonst auch treffen?


----------



## Gudyo (11. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt komme ich auch.....nur wo kann ich da parken? Ist das der pp wo wir uns sonst auch treffen?



Ne, der Bismarkturm liegt am Hohen Busch, das ist die andere Sportstätte.


----------



## Winthor (11. September 2013)

Jungs, wie sieht es aus?

Es gewittert....

von mir aus gesehen in Richtung Viersen.


----------



## Gudyo (11. September 2013)

Ich bleib zuhause.


----------



## Dutchmanny (11. September 2013)

Dito


----------



## Olli.P. (11. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ich bleib zuhause.



Auf Grund der aktuellen Wettersituation bleib ich auch mal Zuhause.
Evtl. Morgen ?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Schwungmasse (11. September 2013)

Komme gerade von der Autobahn, das Gewitter war mit Hagel, in Dülken laufen die Gullies über.
Kneifen war ne weise Entscheidung.

Wer kann und will Sonntag? Dann auch gerne Carbonland oder so!?

MFG  .


----------



## Dutchmanny (11. September 2013)

Am Sonntag bin ich bei der grill Meisterschaft in Krefeld. 
Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## Olli.P. (12. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich bei der grill Meisterschaft in Krefeld.
> Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust vorbei zu kommen.



Frikandell vom Grill?

Lecker...

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (13. September 2013)

Nein..so was doch nicht.....


----------



## Olli.P. (13. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Nein..so was doch nicht.....



Ab wann bist du denn da? Wenn ich ne Wurst und ein Steak bekomme überlege ichs mir...






MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (13. September 2013)

man, man, jetzt ist das hier schon zum würstelgrillerforum mutiert, ladet doch den bayrischen steuerhinterziehenden King of Bratwurst auch noch ein. 
Ne im Ernst, viel Spass beim Event.
Friedhelm


----------



## Schwungmasse (13. September 2013)

Nachdem jetzt der kulinarische Teil geklärt ist, will denn auch jemand radeln?

Der mittelgrosse Ausflug als Auswärtsspiel light steht ja noch im Raum.

Ab PP OK würde ich auch mal vorfahren, wenn sich sonst keiner vordrängelt.

MFG C.


----------



## Winthor (13. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich kann leider am WE nicht.
Müssen wir auf das Nächste verschieben.


----------



## Dutchmanny (13. September 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich kann leider am WE nicht.
> Müssen wir auf das Nächste verschieben.


 

Wenn es nicht regnet sind wir Nächstes WE in Willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (14. September 2013)

Wenn ich da so rauskuck, hab ich mit heute knechten und morgen radeln alles richtig gemacht ;-) 
Friedhelm, wenn du die
" Damentour an die schöne Ahr" überlebt hast, wie wärs denn morgen mit uns zwei?

Die anderen sind futtern, lass uns radeln.

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (14. September 2013)

Im Prinzip ja , aber da ich mein Rad mitnehme und vor habe von Bad Neuenahr nach Unkel am Rhein und Retour zu fahren weis ich nicht was meine Beine davon halten Morgen zu radeln. Gib mir bitte Zeit bis 10 Uhr morgen früh, ich ruf dich an.


----------



## pruus (14. September 2013)

Hatte vor morgen mal Richtung Weißer Stein und Schlucht zu fahren. Start rund neun am Laden. !0 am WS.


----------



## Schwungmasse (14. September 2013)

Kein Problem, Friedhelm ;-)

Sollen wir ein gemeinsames Frühstück einplanen?

Brötchen gingen auf mich 

C.


----------



## Gudyo (15. September 2013)

Guten Morgähn, hab die dämmlichkeiten sicher zu Hause abgeliefert
Für Morgen sehe ich schwarz was radeln angeht, hab in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn von Unkel aus noch den Drachenfels gemacht und anschließend über die Rheinhöhen zurück nach Neuenahr, waren schlappe 80 km mit guten 1200 hm. Ich bin platt! Aber es gibt frohe Kunde, mein Meta wird fertig bis Samstag also kann ich mein BMC verleihen. Einen Platz hab ich schon an den Franzmann versprochen, wenn noch jemand mit will bitte melden. Abfahrt ist so um 7 Uhr in Viersen. So jetzt werde ich noch ein Bier trinken und zu ANTIDOTE (anschauen Jungs) einschlafen


----------



## Schwungmasse (15. September 2013)

Sportlich, sportlich, mein Lieber.

Na dann schon dich mal, geh ich halt noch was scouten in DH.

MFG C.


----------



## pruus (15. September 2013)

Mensch sind die Pfade ausgefahren! Stellenweise sieht´s aus als wenn da jemand eine Million kubiekmeter sand über die singletrails gestreut hat. Haufen Volks unterwegs. Biker, Wanderer, Pilzesucher, Reiter und Leutz die man nicht wiedersprechen will weil die Waffen bei sich tragen...
Zwischendurch mal Kette geflickt mit paar Steine und sone blöde Wildsau hätte mich fast erwischt aber ich habe mir die Nummer gemerkt die im Ohr stand also die wird noch vom Förster hören 
Allesbeisammen ein schöner Tag.
Hatsenflatsen


----------



## Schwungmasse (16. September 2013)

Ok, was geht morgen?

Kleine (Abend) Runde gefällig?

Wo und Was wäre mir Latte?

MFG C.


----------



## luckydog (16. September 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Ok, was geht morgen?
> 
> Kleine (Abend) Runde gefällig?
> 
> ...



wir hatten doch mittwoch als feierabendrunde ausgemacht? dienstag ist bei mir suboptimal.


----------



## Gudyo (17. September 2013)

Mittwochsrunde bin ich dabei.

It´s done!

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/hn/4h/hn4h5aaykyh7/original_DSC_00721.jpg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julem (17. September 2013)

Hallo Bikegemeinde!! Habe meine Festplatte zerschossen und dadurch ist mein Map-Source mit Deutschland V4 und BeNeLux weg. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???  Danke im vorraus!! J.


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. September 2013)

Friedhelm du weist wo mein Keller ist  Kannste ja dauerhaft da parken   Geiler Aufbau


----------



## Dutchmanny (17. September 2013)

@ Friedhelm....... sehr schön, fiel zu schade für im walt.


----------



## Gudyo (17. September 2013)

Danke, danke, finde auch das es gut geworden ist. Selbst das weiße stört mich nicht mehr  . Der RP2 fliegt noch raus und wird durch einen Van R mit Stahlfeder ersetzt. Was ist den nu mit Morgen, wen keiner was ansagt, fahre ich im hellen zum Gladbacher Müllberg und dann über Waldfrieden wieder heim.


----------



## ApFeljuice (17. September 2013)

Hallo Leute 
Bin neu hier...hätte mal Lust auf ne nette Enduro Runde, nur kenne ich kaum Biker im Kreis MG. Habe hier gerade rausgelesen das ihr morgen ne Runde dreht?


----------



## Hasso Reynders (17. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Danke, danke, finde auch das es gut geworden ist. Selbst das weiße stört mich nicht mehr  . Der RP2 fliegt noch raus und wird durch einen Van R mit Stahlfeder ersetzt. Was ist den nu mit Morgen, wen keiner was ansagt, fahre ich im hellen zum Gladbacher Müllberg und dann über Waldfrieden wieder heim.



Hallo Friedhelm,fahre morgen mit,am liebsten im hellen.Müllbergrunde oder SH
bin für alles offen.Kann bei dir vorbei kommen,sag ne Zeit an. 

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (18. September 2013)

15 Uhr bei mir und dann Richtung SH? @ApFeljuice: Ich darf niemanden mehr willkommen heißen weil nach meiner Begrüßung keiner mehr aufgetaucht ist hier im Forum. Endurolastig geht eigentlich nur in den Süchtelner Höhen (SH) also wen du mit willst sei willkommen. Wie gut kennst du dich den aus hier in der Gegend? Können dich aufsammeln am Bismarkturm oder auf dem Weg zu den SH.


----------



## Kizou (18. September 2013)

Ich denke, enduro geht auch in Brüggen !!


----------



## Gudyo (18. September 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich denke, enduro geht auch in Brüggen !!



Na klar, meinte ja auch nur in der Nähe von MG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ApFeljuice (18. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> 15 Uhr bei mir und dann Richtung SH? @ApFeljuice: Ich darf niemanden mehr willkommen heißen weil nach meiner Begrüßung keiner mehr aufgetaucht ist hier im Forum. Endurolastig geht eigentlich nur in den Süchtelner Höhen (SH) also wen du mit willst sei willkommen. Wie gut kennst du dich den aus hier in der Gegend? Können dich aufsammeln am Bismarkturm oder auf dem Weg zu den SH.



Menno ihr wollt erst um 15 Uhr los...das wird zu knapp für mich. Dreht ihr morgen nochmal ne Runde Richtung SH? 
Also ich kenne bisher den Müllberg hinterm bunten Garten, schräg gegenüber davon ist noch der 'Hexenkessel' und in Arsbeck/Dalheim kenne ich ein paar Strecken rund um den Raky Weiher. Ich versteh nicht ganz was du mit im Forum willkommen heißen meinst?  
 @Kizou Brüggen und biken habe ich bisher noch nichts zu gehört, aber würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. September 2013)

Scheinbar is momentan ne Speiseeis bande unterwegs ....bei georgs habens den Laden ausgeräumt ...beim Fratzenbuch stehn auch die Rahmennummern .... Infoquelle meine Regierung Viel spaß zusammen


----------



## Kizou (18. September 2013)

Brüggen ( Weisser Stein/ Schlucht ) ist ein schöner Endurospielplatz.
Eine Runde sind ca. 13 km.


----------



## Kizou (18. September 2013)

Auf ne schöne Runde in den Höhen hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock, wenn ich meine Erkältung los bin.


----------



## Dutchmanny (18. September 2013)

Wer fährt denn jetzt mit am Samstag nach Willingen, es soll ja trocken bleiben. Ich habe noch platz für 1 Bike und Fahrer.


----------



## Kizou (18. September 2013)

Wenn ich bis Samstag wieder für sein sollte, wäre ich auch dabei.
Kann ich leider nur nicht vorher sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (18. September 2013)

von meiner Seite Jean und ich, hab noch 2 Plätze frei


----------



## Olli.P. (19. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn jetzt mit am Samstag nach Willingen, es soll ja trocken bleiben. Ich habe noch platz für 1 Bike und Fahrer.



Ich,wenn du Platz hättest würde ich den nehmen

MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. September 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Ich,wenn du Platz hättest würde ich den nehmen
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli


 
Schön......freut mich.


----------



## Dutchmanny (19. September 2013)

Andy...wie ist es bei dir, bist du fit?
Wie spät wollen wir los?


----------



## Olli.P. (19. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Andy...wie ist es bei dir, bist du fit?
> Wie spät wollen wir los?



7 Uhr?


----------



## Gudyo (20. September 2013)

Guten Morgen, also Wetter.com sagt für Morgen 14 Grad und wolkig an für Willingen. Bestes Wetter für Vollmontur. Da sich niemand mehr gemeldet hat, bleibt es bei uns beiden Jean. Ich wäre um 7.15 bei dir in Viersen wen es recht ist.


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, also Wetter.com sagt für Morgen 14 Grad und wolkig an für Willingen. Bestes Wetter für Vollmontur. Da sich niemand mehr gemeldet hat, bleibt es bei uns beiden Jean. Ich wäre um 7.15 bei dir in Viersen wen es recht ist.


 

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen Friedhelm, sorry aber Olli, Clemens und ich kommen auch noch.
Wir fahren um 7.30 Uhr in Herongen loss.


----------



## Winthor (20. September 2013)

Mahlzeit.

Es ist zwar etwas kurzfristig, aber hätte Jemand Lust heute so gegen 16 Uhr, 16 Uhr 30 ne Runde Niderkrüchten, Dalhheim, Meinweg, Wegberg, Schwalmtal zu fahren?
Morgen kann ich leider nicht.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## freakadelle88 (20. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, also Wetter.com sagt für Morgen 14 Grad und wolkig an für Willingen. Bestes Wetter für Vollmontur. Da sich niemand mehr gemeldet hat, bleibt es bei uns beiden Jean. Ich wäre um 7.15 bei dir in Viersen wen es recht ist.



Falls du die PN doch nicht mehr liest... Alles Klar


----------



## Olli.P. (20. September 2013)

Ick freu mir


MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (20. September 2013)

Icke och. Manny nimmt den Grill mit? Dann bezahl ich das Fleisch!


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. September 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Icke och. Manny nimmt den Grill mit? Dann bezahl ich das Fleisch!


 

Grill ist im Auto, besuch weg und ich leg mich jetzt hin, bis gleich.


----------



## Schwungmasse (21. September 2013)

Viel Vergnügen, die Herren.

Friedhelm, bring bitte die meisten wieder mit, hatten genug Verluste im Forum ;-)

Diese Woche kann ich Mittwoch, wer will noch?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (21. September 2013)

Schön wars und die Generalprobe fürs Meta ist gelungen. Je weiter wir Richtung Willingen kamen um so mehr Wolken zeigten sich am Himmel. Pünktlich zum einbiegen auf den Parkplatz fielen sogar ein paar einzelne Regentropfen. Also nur so zum Drohen eine Regenjacke gekauft und siehe da, Petrus muß ein Biker sein. Gegen Mittag kam sogar die Sonne raus und wir hauten uns die leckeren Sachen von Manny´s Grill rein. So gegen 16 Uhr hatte ich mein Pulver verschossen und Jean und ich fuhren Richtung Heimat. Bis auf einen Plattfuß bei Manny keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Mittwoch und Donnerstag bin ich Lehrgang im Teutoburger Wald. Werde mein Radel mitnehmen und die Gegend erkunden. So nu Füsse hoch und Glotze an.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (21. September 2013)

Schön wars, wir haben den Lift zeitlich noch voll ausgenutzt und anschliessend das betrunkene Volk beobachtet @Friedhelm: Danke fürs leckere..
MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (21. September 2013)

Sehr schön war es, Wetter und Leute waren super.

Und ich habe auch mal ein echtes Bike fahren dürfen. 

Friedhelm danke noch mal für die Köstlichkeit.


----------



## Schwungmasse (21. September 2013)

Sehr schön, sehr schön.

könnte man ja glatt neidisch werden.

Gute Nacht für alle, C.


----------



## Winthor (22. September 2013)

Moin Jungens.

Das hört sich ja gut an. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal irgendwann mitfahren. 

Wer fährt denn heute?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. September 2013)

Zur Info:

http://www.bikecomnet.de/allgemein/22-09-2013-hardbiker-nrw-ctf/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (23. September 2013)

Oha, jemand von hier? Beileid an alle Beteiligten. Natürlich denkt man in erster Linie an die Familie aber für einen Veranstalter und seine Helfer ist das auch ein Alptraum.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (23. September 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Viel Vergnügen, die Herren.
> 
> Friedhelm, bring bitte die meisten wieder mit, hatten genug Verluste im Forum ;-)
> 
> ...



Hallo Carsten,Mittwoch fahre ich mit.Mein Vorschlag 17:30 Bismarkturm.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Schwungmasse (24. September 2013)

Sorry Hasso,

leider zu spät  Fahre gleich einen Freund bei Cochem besuchen mit kleinem Umweg über Koulshore und Lieserpfad .

WE bin ich knechten, vielleicht nächste Woche.

MFG C.


----------



## Kizou (24. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Andy...wie ist es bei dir, bist du fit?
> Wie spät wollen wir los?



so, langsam geht's bergauf.
Ich denke, dass ich diese Woche mal wieder auf das Rad komme.


----------



## ApFeljuice (24. September 2013)

Fährt heute noch jemand? Das Wetter ist ja ziemlich nice. 
Gruß Marius


----------



## luckydog (24. September 2013)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,Mittwoch fahre ich mit.Mein Vorschlag 17:30 Bismarkturm.
> 
> Gruß Hasso




hasso, hätte auch lust morgen richtung süchtelner höhen zu fahren. können uns an der feuerwehr treffen gegen 17:00h. sonst halt dort. noch jemand lust? grüße thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (24. September 2013)

Heute und morgen kann ich nicht, ich werde aber am Donnerstag eine runde fahren.
Wo?


----------



## Hasso Reynders (24. September 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> hasso, hätte auch lust morgen richtung süchtelner höhen zu fahren. können uns an der feuerwehr treffen gegen 17:00h. sonst halt dort. noch jemand lust? grüße thorsten



Hallo Thorsten,Feuerwehr schaff ich zeilich nicht.Ich fahre bei mir um 17:00 los,treffen uns dann unterwegs oder am Bismarkturm.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Winthor (24. September 2013)

Hi Thorsten,

hättest du einen Vorschlag, wo wir uns treffen könnten?
Kommt drauf an, was morgen anliegt, dann würde ich mitfahren.
Gruß

Stefan


----------



## luckydog (25. September 2013)

@Hasso: ok sagen wir 17:30 bismarkturm. @stefan: ich fahre meist die tour zum bt:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tgqfokeubsygdkhs
kann dich irgendwo einsammeln, möglich wäre forster strasse oder rasseln?
grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## Winthor (25. September 2013)

Moin,
 @_Thorsten_: wie wäre es mit Wnkelner Straße, Kreuzung Winkelner Straße, kurz vor Winkeln???  :-D

Wann soll ich denn dann dort sein??


----------



## luckydog (25. September 2013)

passt. machen wir 17.11 h - da wo ich die winkelner strasse kreuze. bis gleich. grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## ApFeljuice (25. September 2013)

Moin...heute Morgen habt ihr was verpasst. Schöner leichter Nebel mit Morgensonne, dazu ne nette Runde gefahren 
Wo genau in den SH ist es am besten zum Enduro fahren? War noch nie da 
Foto Raky Weier 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fuoledlu282zy7q/Foto 25.09.13 09 19 57.jpg
(falls man es überhaupt mit dem Dropboxlink sehen kann)





Gruß Marius


----------



## Taz69 (25. September 2013)

ApFeljuice schrieb:


> Moin...heute Morgen habt ihr was verpasst. Schöner leichter Nebel mit Morgensonne, dazu ne nette Runde gefahren
> Wo genau in den SH ist es am besten zum Enduro fahren? War noch nie da
> Foto Raky Weier
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fuoledlu282zy7q/Foto%2025.09.13%2009%2019%2057.jpg
> ...


Moin Moin,ahhh der Raky Weiher/Rödgener Mühlenteich.Ja schöne Gegend da,ein stückel weiter ist es auch sehr schön.Sieht mir aber nach CC Tour aus


----------



## ApFeljuice (25. September 2013)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,ahhh der Raky Weiher.Ja schöne Gegend da,ein stückel weiter ist es auch sehr schön.Sieht mir aber nach CC Tour aus


War auch eher CC als Enduro 
Da gibts nur immer kleine Parts die Spass machen aber dennoch ist es ne schöne Runde


----------



## Schwungmasse (25. September 2013)

Zwischenstand vom Lieserpfad:

Als Tour mit technischen Anteilen sehr geil, sollte aber als  OneWay Tour geplant werden. Die Rückfahrt aus den GPSIES war doch SEHR rennradtauglich.

KoulShore ist zwar nett, lohnt den Fahraufwand aber garnicht.
Northshores sind besser und näher in den Filthies,

Trails sind gleichgut und näher an der Ahr

MFG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (25. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Heute und morgen kann ich nicht, ich werde aber am Donnerstag eine runde fahren.
> Wo?


 
Werde jetzt am Freitag eine runde am WS fahren, wehr hat Lust?


----------



## Olli.P. (26. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Werde jetzt am Freitag eine runde am WS fahren, wehr hat Lust?



Lust hätte ich schon, werds aber wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen, da viel arbeit.
Zur Info:http://www.haardbiker.de/20.html
MfG

Olli


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. September 2013)

Sonntag?


----------



## Olli.P. (28. September 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Sonntag?



Wann und Wo ?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.P. (28. September 2013)

Was hälst du von 11 Uhr am WS? Gemütliche Runde, da ich meinen Sohn mitnehmen wollte.

MfG

Olli


----------



## ApFeljuice (28. September 2013)

Kurze Frage 
WS= ? 

Gruß Marius


----------



## Olli.P. (28. September 2013)

ApFeljuice schrieb:


> Kurze Frage
> WS= ?
> 
> Gruß Marius



Hi Marius,

 WS= Weisser Stein, SH= Süchtelner Höhen, HH= Hinsbeck, PP= Parkplatz

MfG

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. September 2013)

Ich mach ne Runde AMS für 14 Tage  AMS->Auf Malle sitzen. Aber ohne den dummen Ballermann


----------



## Olli.P. (28. September 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Ich mach ne Runde AMS für 14 Tage  AMS->Auf Malle sitzen. Aber ohne den dummen Ballermann



Mein lieber Peter,
wann kommste mal wieder mit auf ne schöne Runde? Gerne auch Filthys.
Wenn du zurück bist aus Malle biste fällig.

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (28. September 2013)

Gegen ne schöne runde hab ich nix ein zuwenden  Filthiys hört sich jut an


----------



## Dutchmanny (28. September 2013)

Ok, 11 Uhr WS.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Olli.P. (29. September 2013)

So, da Manny leider kurzfristig absagen musste, war ich mit Sohnemann und gefühlten 500 anderen Bikern ne Runde durch die Schlucht.Fazit: Super Wetter, tolle Trails und alles Unfallfrei.Wie siehts aus mit Donnerstag?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (29. September 2013)

Melde mich ab bis in 14 Tagen. Bin erst am 12 Oktober wieder verfügbar.


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. September 2013)

So für Freitag mal was hier klar gemacht bei roxybike in Calar Millor Binn heut schon ma probegerollt nen Radon 29 er und ne LV mk 11 mit w35 Laufräder  Also der LRS macht nen fetten eindruck. Die speichen sehen hauchzart aus ( messerspeichen) und die Nabe macht so viel terror wie ne Hopenabe.  Wenn ich könnte einmal ums LV ne Schleife drum und laut rufen : MMAaainnnssss So sangria ruft bei schukeligen 25 grad


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. September 2013)

Berichte mal von Roxy, Event mein Urlaubs Ziel für nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (30. September 2013)

@Wachtendonker Hier mal was nettes im vorfeld http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=625121
Davon ab M-Bike in Calla Radijata kann ich auch empfehlen.  Roxybike hat etwas kräftige preise. 57 Öcken mit dem 29ER Radon für ne geführte Tour mit Helm rucksack und sancks.Für. nen LV sind nochmal 7 Öcken extra Fällig (logo bei 6.5k  ). Die Leute da find ich recht nett und gehen auf einen ein  Bin ma auf Freitag gespannt wie dieTour sein wird Lg


----------



## luckydog (2. Oktober 2013)

morgen solls ja noch mal schön werden. wollte morgen vormittag ab 10 uhr los ab hardter wald oder oberkrüchten - eine runde richtung dahlheim/meinweg. jemand mit am start? grüße t.


----------



## Winthor (2. Oktober 2013)

Nabend.
Wenn wir uns um 10 hier in der Nähe treffen können
und es nicht wieder ne viereinhalb Stunden Tour wird wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## luckydog (2. Oktober 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Wenn wir uns um 10 hier in der Nähe treffen können
> und es nicht wieder ne viereinhalb Stunden Tour wird wäre ich gerne dabei.



viereinhalb stunden? wer macht denn sowas?  im übrigne waren wir letzten sonntag mit hasso&co fünfeinhalb stunden im sattel... reine fahrzeit. ; ) ...

treffen wir uns 10:30h lüttelforst, da wo der trail richtung lüttelforster mühle startet. schräg gegenüber ist so ein kleiner parkplatz, da haben wir uns schon oft getroffen/verabschiedet. weißt wo?


----------



## Winthor (2. Oktober 2013)

Was hast Du dir denn für ne Tour vorgestellt?
Soll ja nicht soooo dolle werden das Wetter morgen.


----------



## luckydog (2. Oktober 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Was hast Du dir denn für ne Tour vorgestellt?
> Soll ja nicht soooo dolle werden das Wetter morgen.



tour: überraschung. sagte ich ja: dahlheim/meinweg...  ; D - wetter soll wohl sonnig werden; im vergleich zum we.


----------



## Winthor (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei sag ich jetzt mal...


----------



## Schwungmasse (5. Oktober 2013)

Bei mittelmässige, aber trockenem Wetter, wie wärs mit ner gemütlichen Sonntagsrunde?

ZB ab PP Oberkrüchten, Uhrzeit zwischen 10.00 und 14.00 Uhr verhandelbar.

ich würde auch vor(ver)fahren.

MFG C.


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. Oktober 2013)

Guten morgen, wenns Wetter ok ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## luckydog (5. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Bei mittelmässige, aber trockenem Wetter, wie wärs mit ner gemütlichen Sonntagsrunde?
> 
> ZB ab PP Oberkrüchten, Uhrzeit zwischen 10.00 und 14.00 Uhr verhandelbar.
> 
> ...



ja, gerne. bin dabei. sagen wir 12 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (5. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sonst keiner mehr MIMIMI sagt, ist es 12.00 

MFG C.


----------



## Winthor (5. Oktober 2013)

Mimimi...
Wenn's nicht regnet und es nicht wieder 5 Stunden dauert, würde ich auch gerne mitfahren. Formel 1 sollte dann ja schon zuende sein. 
  @Thorsten: sollen wir uns dann wieder irgendwo auf dem Weg nach Oberkrüchten treffen?

Btw. Wer spielt denn den Guide?


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Werde Montag eine Grundlagenstrassenziehwegrunde fahren. Denke das ich um 18:00 Uhr in WD starte. Falls jemand mit möchte, melden.
 Rückfahrt wird wohl eine Beleuchtung benötigt.


----------



## luckydog (5. Oktober 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Mimimi...
> @_Thorsten_: sollen wir uns dann wieder irgendwo auf dem Weg nach Oberkrüchten treffen?
> Btw. Wer spielt denn den Guide?



passt, treffen uns 11:28h da wo letzten donnerstag.


----------



## Olli.P. (5. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Wenn sonst keiner mehr MIMIMI sagt, ist es 12.00
> 
> MFG C.



Wenn ich meiner holden klarmachen kann das Outlet Roermond am Sonntag Hölle ist bin ich dabei.
Ansonsten muss ich meine Meter dort ohne Rad machen. @Michael:  Freut mich das es langsam losgeht bei dir, werde aber wohl am Montag zu spät Zuhause sein.
MfG

Olli


----------



## pruus (5. Oktober 2013)

ich würde mich gern drannhängen morgen wenn ich darf. Carsten fährt 
am besten vor und ich hinterher; ist zufällig eine meiner Spezialitäten 
Oberkrüchten ist praktisch Heimspiel für mich aber wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## luckydog (5. Oktober 2013)

pruus schrieb:


> ich würde mich gern drannhängen morgen wenn  mich aber wo ist Treffpunkt?


Treffpunkt Oberkrüchten Parkplatz / Sportplatz,  Straße "An der Meer"


----------



## pruus (5. Oktober 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Oberkrüchten Parkplatz / Sportplatz,  Straße "An der Meer"


 
hihihi, da hatte ich früher ne Freundin aber hoffentlich sieht die uns morgen nich is wohl über dreißig Jahre her aber manche Sachen verjähren nie...
12?


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. Oktober 2013)

Schön zu hören Michael.
Olli, Sonntag, Roermond=Mord.......lass es lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Oktober 2013)

Nabend zusammen! So Freitag war schon genial Haben ausführliches Techniktrainig mit Video analyse vamacht ....sieht lustig aus wie man sich so anstellt dabei  Danach haben wir noch ne runde bei son. Severa durch die Botanik gemacht und hat richtig laune gemacht mit dem Guide. Roxy selber haben wir im Anschluß bei der Rückgabe kennen gelernt. Der Ausflug dauerte von 10 uhr morgens bis ca 17 uhr.Fand die Gegend so jut das ich mir heut nen Leihbike schnappte (LV MK11)  und mit nen Hotelgast den Berg bei Son Severa auf eigene Faust erkundet hatten Dort sind anständig viele Trails auch breite und chillige Schotterpisten die auch mal zum heizen einladen  Kurz um man kann Roxybike empfehlen was geführte Touren und auch was die Leihbikesund Service angeht  Fazit zu thema 29er nett aber nich mein ding ,fand es zu stelzig (radon29er)Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Schwungmasse (5. Oktober 2013)

Nanu, plötzlich alles voller Radfahrer hier ?!?

Wo kommen die denn alle her?

Mal sehen, wer morgen wirklich auftaucht 

Michael, Montag wird leider nix, bin lange knechten.


----------



## Winthor (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß leider nicht, ob ich kann. Ich muss mir an irgendwas den Magen verdorben haben. 
Es hilft nix, wenn ich mich alle paar Minuten in den Wald schlagen muss.


----------



## pruus (6. Oktober 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht, ob ich kann. Ich muss mir an irgendwas den Magen verdorben haben.
> Es hilft nix, wenn ich mich alle paar Minuten in den Wald schlagen muss.


 
d8e da geht´s drumm; in den Wald schlagen....
Na dann gute Besserung! Ich geh´jetzt bisschen schrauben, den Sabbat schänden, und um highnoon schaut´gehn westen....


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Oktober 2013)

Kann sein das ich 10 min später komm, bitte warten.


----------



## ApFeljuice (6. Oktober 2013)

Kommt jemand spontan mit ne kleine runde um den Raky Weier? Mal sehen ob es da noch was Endurolastiges zu finden gibt 
Gruß Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (6. Oktober 2013)

gerade zurück von netter Runde ab Oberkrüchten. Die andern sind bestimmt noch am saufen, bloß ich bin wieder am plackern....


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Oktober 2013)

Jeder bekommt das was er verdient.
Es war heute eine sehr interessante runde!!


----------



## luckydog (6. Oktober 2013)

dag zusammen, von mir kommt kein blöder spruch, dafür die tour:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=idliwugjkqgytpwb
@c.: danke fürs guiden!


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Oktober 2013)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Jeder bekommt das was er verdient.
> Es war heute eine sehr interessante runde!!



Definition von interessant ??


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. Oktober 2013)

Es war eine sehr pannenlastige tour, mit für mich zu viel Wald Autobahn.
Aber es hat trotz allem sehr viel spass gemacht. @_Carsten_.....danke schön noch mal für die .


----------



## pruus (6. Oktober 2013)

war wirklich geil! Zwischendurch hatten wir noch einige hübsche Anekdoten wie die Wahl der schönsten Pumpe, Zielpissen auf Distanzbuchsen an meinem Bushwacker, dutchmanny´s Versuch elf Löcher im Schlauch zu zu halten war sehr unterhaltsam, ebenso wie Carstens Definition von einem Freilauf in Gefangenschaft. Aber coole Typen und cooler Tag! Bisschen wenig Körner in den Beinen hatte ich, aber zum Glück hatten die anderen Penner ein Staubkorn im Auge, haha


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja, war schon sehr geil. Was haben wir nett geflucht weil Carsten nur die Kettenblätter auf der rechten Seite benutzt hat. Aber Manny hat dann mal schön angehalten und sich ne Dorne reingehauen  Gut das ich zwischen durch auf Holz geklopft habe. Hat mein Vorderreifen doch glatt bis Zuhause gewartet bis er seine Luft nicht mehr halten konnte 
Danke für den Kakao Carsten


----------



## Schwungmasse (7. Oktober 2013)

Für mich bemerkenswert:

Schon am Start TechTrouble

Avids ohne Bremsleistung
Reverb ohne Standvermögen

Später dann jede Menge krachende Ketten

Viel Gemecker übers Tempo, den einen  zu langsam, den anderen zu schnell

Den Versuch, einen perforierten Schlauch aufzupumpen, ohne das Ventil rauszudrehen

Einen vermasselten Uphill mit durchrutschendem Freilauf mit Freiherr von Drais Gedächtnisslauf und anschliessender Autobergung von der DahlheimerMühle

Im grossen und ganzen hast du also nix verpasst ;-)

MFG C.

P.S: Zahnring dreht sich im Nabengehäuse, Klinkenbruch wär ja zu einfach gewesen.
Mal sehen, was AS dazu sagt.


----------



## Kizou (7. Oktober 2013)

was steht als nächstes an? Bin wieder dabei .


----------



## Boge (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich mal etwas in die Süchtelner Fraktion eingelesen und wollte mal fragen, wann ihr mal wieder auf den Süchtelner Höhen unterwegs seit?
Wollte mir die SH auch mal ansehen und unter die Räder nehmen, da ich sonst nur im Hülser bzw. Klever Raum unterwegs bin, würde etwas Abwechslung bestimmt nicht schaden.
Gruß aus Kempen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ApFeljuice (7. Oktober 2013)

Würde mich anschließen  ich war auch noch net da
Gruß Marius


----------



## Schwungmasse (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sich wettermässig die Prognosen bewahrheiten, Sonntag 1200.

Ort wäre noch zu klären, DHM, WS oder SÜHÖ

MFG CMH


----------



## pruus (10. Oktober 2013)

bin Sonntach leider verhindert wegen anderweitig zweiradtechnisch involviert aber werde euch vermissen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Wenn sich wettermässig die Prognosen bewahrheiten, Sonntag 1200.
> 
> Ort wäre noch zu klären, DHM, WS oder SÜHÖ
> 
> MFG CMH



Werde eher Samstag fahren.....


----------



## luckydog (10. Oktober 2013)

bin samstags abends noch unterwegs und würde mich ggf. sonntag mittag mit dranhängen. Ist aber noch nicht sicher. LG T.


----------



## Dutchmanny (10. Oktober 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Werde eher Samstag fahren.....


 
Du fährst wieder mit?


----------



## Fairlady (11. Oktober 2013)

De Gruppetto vind het ook leuk om door het bos te vliegen. Lekker crossen of racen en gewoon op elkaar wachten. Iedereen kan mee en we zijn samen uit/samen thuis! Maandag 14-10 starten we om 17:00 vanaf de Witte Stein in Reuver, waar onze weerman Barry G als gids optreed om iedereen door de bossen van Swalmen, Reuver en Belfeld 

zu finden unter :http://www.dimeinweg.nl/mtb1410


----------



## Schwungmasse (12. Oktober 2013)

Michael:
schade bin Morgen knechten.

Sonntag geht ansonsten für die anderen Klar?

Fairlady: versteh leider kein ausländisch ;-)

Vielleicht mag mal einer dolmetschen?

MFG C.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Oktober 2013)

Grob gesagt Montag 17 uhr start am Ws und dann fresse halten und pedale klotzen  gruß vom Malle gerseuchten Opa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (12. Oktober 2013)

Grüsstitsch auch Opa.

Für Morgen:

Ich mach noch bis 1800 Uhr ne Vorschlagssammlung zu Zeit und Ort.

Wenn da nix brauchbares kommt,

Wirds wieder 12.00 PP Oberkrüchten. Will die Runde mal zuender fahren.
Ich hoffe, die Hope hält den Anstieg aus ;-)

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (12. Oktober 2013)

Dach zusammen,
bin auch wieder daheim aus den schneebedeckten Alpen. Also ist schon geil Düsseldorf/Salzburg in 60 Minuten. War nicht wirklich schlecht das Wetter aber Nebel macht mich depressiv  Konnte das 29er SJ ausgiebig testen, war ganz ok aber keine Offenbarung. Mit Morgen schau ich mal, wen ich dabei bin kann ich auch gern wieder shutteln. PP OK ist genehm, da können sich die Kette rechts Fahrer auf dem Hinweg schon ein wenig warmfahren 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde Morgen ne Runde durch die Schlucht fahren.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Schwungmasse (12. Oktober 2013)

Willkommen zuhause, Friedhelm.

Das Schuttleangebot würd ich glatt annehmen, brauch ich die Winterreifen nicht ausladen.

1130 Uhr?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (12. Oktober 2013)

Nabend, 11.30 lässt sich einrichten. Hubert hat sich aber schon entschuldigt fürs Wetter, wo setzen wir an, Mimimi oder Regen ist nur Wasser von oben? 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Schwungmasse (12. Oktober 2013)

Vollgefressen auf dem Sofa würd ich sagen, Wasser von oben.
Planen wir mal mit den Sudelbikes und machen nach dem Frühstück die Feinabstimmung.

MFG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (12. Oktober 2013)

Ihr macht das schon!
Hätte aber mal eine etwas weiter gelegene Gelegenheit...
Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere sich ja begeistern?!
Könnte mir das mit euch Hirnies schon gut vorstellen....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=656559


----------



## Winthor (13. Oktober 2013)

Moin
Ich versuchs morgen auch mal wieder.
12 Uhr PP an de Meer!?
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gudyo (13. Oktober 2013)

Morgen,
ich klinke mich aus, mache lieber Saunatag, das Wetter ist mir doch zu heftig.


----------



## Winthor (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch raus.
Hier gießt es richtig.


----------



## Schwungmasse (13. Oktober 2013)

Letzter Kneifer ohne Streit 

MIMIMIMIMI.

Vielleicht Montag Abend?,wenns halbwegs nicht regnet natürlich.

Nen gemütlichen wünscht C.


----------



## pruus (13. Oktober 2013)

War fremd gefahren heute. Netter Tag in Witten. Voll trocken auch.


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Oktober 2013)

Mittwoch jemand dabei?


----------



## Schwungmasse (14. Oktober 2013)

Michnix, bin knechten.

C.


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand Intresse an ner KS LEV hegt , hier nen nettes Angebot 
P.S. Bin wieder im Lande und musss sagen is datt KKKAALLLTT hier 
http://www.amazon.de/Kind-Shock-Sat...1381775275&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=kindshok+lev


----------



## HelmutK (14. Oktober 2013)

Falls das 

http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...lde-hatz-auf-dem-taubenberg-stoppen-1.3742714

noch zu Eurem Bikerevier gehört, dann wären ein paar Leserbriefe und Online-Kommentare bei der RP hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo HelmutK, danke für den Link und ja, die HH gehören zu unserem Einzugsgebiet. Der Vorfall der die Gemüter so hoch kochen lässt liegt schon einige Monate zurück . Kann man hier im Forum auch nachlesen. Nachdem ich den Beitrag in der RP gelesen hab musste ich schon nachdenken ob ich darauf etwas erwidern sollte. Der Beitrag lässt aber keinen Spielraum für Interpretationen weil der Autor im Prinzip recht hat. Selbst uns, die wir  behaupten gemäßigte MTB ler zu sein fällt schon auf das es immer jemanden gibt der übertreibt. Vollbremsungen vor Wanderern mit lautstarken Beschimpfungen sind leider nicht so selten. Selbst verbale Angriffe mit Androhung von Prügel gegenüber Forstpersonal soll es schon gegeben haben.  So verdient man sich keine Akzeptanz.Ich jedenfalls mache mich nicht zum Fürsprecher für eine Gruppe von uneinsichtigen, dafür sind hier in dem Gebiet zu viele Leute unterwegs, die nicht einmal das Forum kennen geschweige den bereit sind sich an gewisse Regeln zu halten. Schade aber ich umfahr den Berg zukünftig  auf legalen Wegen


----------



## Taz69 (15. Oktober 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo HelmutK, danke für den Link und ja, die HH gehören zu unserem Einzugsgebiet. Der Vorfall der die Gemüter so hoch kochen lässt liegt schon einige Monate zurück . Kann man hier im Forum auch nachlesen. Nachdem ich den Beitrag in der RP gelesen hab musste ich schon nachdenken ob ich darauf etwas erwidern sollte. Der Beitrag lässt aber keinen Spielraum für Interpretationen weil der Autor im Prinzip recht hat. Selbst uns, die wir  behaupten gemäßigte MTB ler zu sein fällt schon auf das es immer jemanden gibt der übertreibt. Vollbremsungen vor Wanderern mit lautstarken Beschimpfungen sind leider nicht so selten. Selbst verbale Angriffe mit Androhung von Prügel gegenüber Forstpersonal soll es schon gegeben haben.  So verdient man sich keine Akzeptanz.Ich jedenfalls mache mich nicht zum Fürsprecher für eine Gruppe von uneinsichtigen, dafür sind hier in dem Gebiet zu viele Leute unterwegs, die nicht einmal das Forum kennen geschweige den bereit sind sich an gewisse Regeln zu halten. Schade aber ich umfahr den Berg zukünftig  auf legalen Wegen


----------



## Schwungmasse (15. Oktober 2013)

Hat schon jemand einen Plan für Sonntag?
Ausser dass es schlau wäre, einen Plan zu haben?!?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (15. Oktober 2013)

@Michel: Schön das du wieder auf dem Bike bist. Kann aber Morgen nicht weil ich einen Termin beim Versicherungskaufmann meines Vertrauens habe.
@ C. Ahr? Soll so um die 18 Grade werden am WE.  Kann versuchen meinen Schatz zu motivieren ansonsten halt hochpaddeln. Ach ja, in dem Gasthof an der Bunten Kuh kann man sehr gut Essen.


----------



## pruus (15. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen Plan für Sonntag?
> Ausser dass es schlau wäre, einen Plan zu haben?!?
> 
> MFG C.


 

Für schlaue Pläne kannst mich nicht brauchen; aber jeden Scheiß mitmachen tät´ ich. Und ´ne Tour fahren auch....


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Oktober 2013)

Tour ja, Ahr eher nicht......von wegen Heilungsprozess und so.

Heute mal Spinning gemacht, wieder mal etwas dazu gelernt: Auch hinter den Ohren schwitzte ich


----------



## Gudyo (16. Oktober 2013)

War ja nur nach nem Plan gefragt, Tour hier in der Gegend ist auch ok


----------



## Olli.P. (16. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen Plan für Sonntag?
> Ausser dass es schlau wäre, einen Plan zu haben?!?
> 
> MFG C.


Bin ab Samstag eine Woche in den Alpen unterwegs.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Schwungmasse (17. Oktober 2013)

Friedhelm, klingt beides gut. ;-)
Näheres später

Mfg C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckydog (17. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen Plan für Sonntag?
> Ausser dass es schlau wäre, einen Plan zu haben?!?
> 
> MFG C.



ich wäre schwer daran interessiert, die tour von sonntag vor zwei wochen nochmal ganz zu fahren. aber diesmal ohne stop-and-go aufgrund von technischen suboptimalitäten ; ) ... 
LGT


----------



## Schwungmasse (17. Oktober 2013)

Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.

Einigt euch, ich mach DH oder Ahr.

Vorfahren darf ich sowieso ;-)

MFG C.


----------



## luckydog (17. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.
> Einigt euch, ich mach DH oder Ahr.
> Vorfahren darf ich sowieso ;-)
> 
> MFG C.


Bin auch für Ahr offen. Wo liegt das? War noch nie da. LGT


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Oktober 2013)

Also, legt euch mal fest.

 Falls Ihr euch für eine Tour entscheidet Hänge ich mich dran. 
Fahrt Ihr zur Ahr, ist das auch ok und ich fahre anderweitig .


----------



## Schwungmasse (17. Oktober 2013)

AHR tal Bad Neuen AHR Ahrweiler

Verhältnissmässig viele Höhenmeter mit zt recht technischen, zt schön flowigen Downhills.

Da ich Michael lang nicht mehr gesehen habe, ( und für ne anständige Ahrtour auch zu schlapp bin) stimme ich hiermit auch für Tour Dahlheim.

Entscheidung genug?

MFG C.


----------



## luckydog (17. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> AHR tal Bad Neuen AHR Ahrweiler
> Verhältnissmässig viele Höhenmeter mit zt recht technischen, zt schön flowigen Downhills.
> Da ich Michael lang nicht mehr gesehen habe, ( und für ne anständige Ahrtour auch zu schlapp bin) stimme ich hiermit auch für Tour Dahlheim.
> Entscheidung genug?
> MFG C.



fein, sagen wir wieder 12 uhr pp oberkrüchten? vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt auch etwas mit. VGT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Oktober 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> AHR tal Bad Neuen AHR Ahrweiler
> 
> Verhältnissmässig viele Höhenmeter mit zt recht technischen, zt schön flowigen Downhills.
> 
> ...



OK,

Sonntag 12:00 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten.


----------



## Gudyo (18. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei wen es nicht aus Eimern kübelt. @C. 11.30 Dölke?
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## pruus (18. Oktober 2013)

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Braucht noch jemand einen Speiseeis Sattel Phenom Expert in 143 ?
Ich habe da noch einen mit wenig Km Leistung über.....


----------



## Schwungmasse (18. Oktober 2013)

1130 Dölke wäre sehr angenehm.

Sattel wäre interessant, vorher müssste ich aber erstmal meine Schulden bezüglich Lenker begleichen.

Bis Sonntag, C.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (18. Oktober 2013)

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (19. Oktober 2013)

Muss leider absagen für morgen.


----------



## Winthor (19. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Trifft sich Jemand mit mir noch vor PP Oberkrüchten???

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## luckydog (19. Oktober 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Ich bin auch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
> Trifft sich Jemand mit mir noch vor PP Oberkrüchten???
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan


 @Hasso und stefan: 
wir könnten uns vorher treffen und dann gemeinsam zum pp oberkrüchteln radeln. sagen wir 11:10 an der paul morr schule?


----------



## Winthor (19. Oktober 2013)

Wie lang soll die Tour denn werden?

Um 15 Uhr kommt Besuch und da wollte ich doch schon wieder hier sein.
 @_luckydog_ und @_Hasso_: wie wäre es, wenn wir uns hier (51.188812,6.298243 bei google maps einfügen) treffen?
Ihr beide kommt dort hin und wir fahre zu dritt weiter.

Wer ist denn Guide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (19. Oktober 2013)

luckydog schrieb:


> @Hasso und stefan:
> wir könnten uns vorher treffen und dann gemeinsam zum pp oberkrüchteln radeln. sagen wir 11:10 an der paul morr schule?



Ich komme zur Paul-Moor-Schule,bis morgen.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## luckydog (19. Oktober 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Wie lang soll die Tour denn werden?
> Um 15 Uhr kommt Besuch und da wollte ich doch schon wieder hier sein.
> @_luckydog_ und @_Hasso_: wie wäre es, wenn wir uns hier (51.188812,6.298243 bei google maps einfügen) treffen?
> Ihr beide kommt dort hin und wir fahre zu dritt weiter.
> Wer ist denn Guide?


ist ja ein riesen umweg. lass uns lieber da treffen wo die letzten beiden male auch (eingang beim lüttelforst-trail) - da komm ich dann mit hasso vorbei. zeitpunkt 11:21h.
wie lange die tour dauert, musst carsten fragen, er ist guide


----------



## Winthor (19. Oktober 2013)

OK, gerne!

Gibts n GPS Track zu der Route?


----------



## Schwungmasse (19. Oktober 2013)

Melde mich hiermit für morgen ab.

Track gibts keinen, ich halte nichts davon, Routen zu veröffentlichen und damit evtl den Verkehr in sensiblen Gebieten noch zu verstärken. Das könnte unter anderem zu den Problemen in Hinsbeck beigetragen haben.

Viel Spass, C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Da ja nun der Guide abgesagt hat, werde ich morgen auch nicht kommen.


----------



## pruus (19. Oktober 2013)

Verdammt, meine Frau besteht auf der Erfüllung meiner ehelichen Pflichten heut´abend also bei mir reichts morgen auch höchstens für ´ne kleine Runde um den Kirchturm...


----------



## Winthor (19. Oktober 2013)

Nabend,

na toll. Da warens nur noch drei.

Wenn wir uns dann eh nur noch zu dritt treffen würde ich vielleicht den Guide machen und meine alte Route etwas modifiziert rechts rum fahren.

Vom Treffpunkt aus Rickelrath runter mit Umweg zur Dahlheimer Mühle, über Heideweg und Grote Herkenbosserbaan den kleinen Trail, den ich Dir gezeigt haben Thorsten, nach Oberkrüchten, Niederkrüchten und dann an der Schwalm entlang zurück.
Für mich sind das ca. 55 km. Das reicht mir auch morgen.

Carsten: Ich wollte keinen offiziellen Track und ich hätte auch nichts veröffentlicht. Mir hätte auch so eine Beschreibung und Streckenlänge gereicht, wie ich sie oben angegeben habe.


----------



## luckydog (20. Oktober 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da ja nun der Guide abgesagt hat, werde ich morgen auch nicht kommen.


für kurzentscholssene:
ich fahr auf jeden fall, mach den guide und komme kurz ab 12 uhr pp oberkrüchten vorbei. grüße t.


----------



## pruus (21. Oktober 2013)

War gestern mit Bekanntem, Frau und Tochter unterwegs im Meinweg. Nix spektakulaires. Noch Pläne für diese Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre Mittwoch. ......


----------



## Winthor (21. Oktober 2013)

Unter der Woche fahren geht leider wegen des neuen Jobs nicht mehr,
jedenfalls nicht mehr so früh und da ich weder Lust noch Equipment 
habe im Dunkeln zu fahren muss ich meine Aktivitäten wohl auf das 
Wochenende beschränken.


----------



## luckydog (22. Oktober 2013)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich fahre Mittwoch. ......


kommt auf ort, zeit und wetterlage an. was hast du vor? lgt.


----------



## Gudyo (22. Oktober 2013)

Morgen habsch Weddingday, geht nix biken


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre hier gegen 18:00 Uhr los, Richtung Hinsbeck.


----------



## Winthor (26. Oktober 2013)

Nabend Jungens,
wie sieht's morgen mit fahren aus?
Das Wetter soll ja nicht so gut werden. 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (28. Oktober 2013)

Tach zusammen,
werde Mittwoch mal vom Waldfrieden durchs Gestrüpp. Geplanter Start 18 Uhr Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Schwungmasse (29. Oktober 2013)

Mitfahrer!

C.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (29. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich überlege noch.

@C: fährst du ab Dülken, um wieviel Uhr los?


----------



## Gudyo (30. Oktober 2013)

Asche auf mein Haupt, ihr könnt euch meine Überraschung vorstellen als ich frisch geduscht zur Wetterkarte ins Wohnzimmer kam. Da hat Kollege Fatal Error zugeschlagen, Tacho hat noch Sommerzeit. Tut mir vor allen wegen der Anreise von Michel leid. Versprochen, nächstes Mal gibts ne Stunde mehr auf dem Bike


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Oktober 2013)

Du hast aber nen bösen Computer Friedhelm  Hab mit den neuen teilen mal ne Runde gedreht und stelle fest ,der Fahrer is watt fürn hintern in sachen kondition


----------



## Gudyo (31. Oktober 2013)

Neue  Teile?? Los zeigen!


----------



## Schwungmasse (1. November 2013)

Will auch sehen.

Will auch über Kondition jammern.

Mitttwoch bin ich wahrscheinlich raus, Termin in Brühl.

MFG C.


----------



## Kizou (1. November 2013)

Gerade in Wankum


----------



## pruus (1. November 2013)

Am 10-11 ist eine beschilderte Tour von Reuver. Kurz hinter der Grenze am WS. Wer kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (1. November 2013)

Sehen ?? GERNE!! Also Hab den RP 23 rausgeschmissen und mir dann mal die Buchsen von Huberbuschings angesehen siehe da seit Mai 2011 sehen die janz jut aus  Das erste Foto is vom oberen drehpunkt das zweite vom unteren 







Dann die Neuteile sammlung 





Bestehnd aus LEV 150mm bei Amazone neu geschossen fÃ¼r frÃ¶hliche 234â¬ ,Die anderen Parts:  
Monarch plus Rc 3 , Rubberqueen 2,4 , RÃ¶llekes und Farbige Schrauben  hier im IBC ,GriffeRose in GrÃ¶Ãe L  ,Kette und Kasette sind bei Rose geschossen. 









FERTIG


----------



## Gudyo (3. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen,
heut hat es mich nach 2 Km vom Bike geweht, bin dann reumütig wieder nach Hause. @Pedro: Not bad! 
Auch wen ich bei dem Wetter nicht so richtig Lust verspüre, melde ich mal einen N8ride an für Mittwoch. 18 Uhr Treff BT in den SH. 
Gruß Friedelm
PS: Tacho ist umgestellt


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. November 2013)

Grummel  mittwoch mach ich n8 Ride zur maloche


----------



## Gudyo (4. November 2013)

Kleine Planänderung, hab Mittwoch einen Termin in Nijmegen. Also Dienstag 18 Uhr SH BT, wer da ist ist da und ansonsten...


----------



## Schwungmasse (4. November 2013)

Die Grundidee gefällt mir, Licht lädt bereits 

Falls Hubert allerdings mal wieder recht haben sollte, schrei ich MIMIMIMI und verschwinde auf dem Sofa.

Bis dann falls es nicht regnet,

C.


----------



## Schwungmasse (5. November 2013)

MIMIMI

aufgrund der schlechten Vorhersage hab ich die Runde heut vormittag gedreht.
War auch ohne Wasser von oben ausreichend kalt und sudelig.
Ich muss endlich die Winterreifen aufziehen ;-)

MFG C.


----------



## pruus (6. November 2013)

http://boonenth.home.xs4all.nl/ATB tourtocht/maas&grensland 2013.jpg

hier der link mit Adresse für die Fahrt von Reuver. Falls jemand Bock hat. Ich kenne die Runde nicht aber die Gegend natürlich schon. Hat definitief Potential.


----------



## Gudyo (7. November 2013)

Tag 1

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=261813&stc=1&d=1383841622


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. November 2013)

Na das nenn ich ma Papas Luxustrip  Wird bestimmt geiler Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (7. November 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tag 1
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=261813&stc=1&d=1383841622



Sehr nett !


----------



## luckydog (7. November 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tag 1
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=261813&stc=1&d=1383841622



ich sag mal so: bei dem wetter der letzten tage kann man ja auch nur ein neues bike bauen...


----------



## Schwungmasse (7. November 2013)

SoSo der Friedhelm konnte also nicht wiederstehen. Gratuliere.

Wirds bald eng im Keller?

Ich bin die Tage ja eher Autofahren gewesen. ;-) In zwei Tagen ne halbe Stunde trockene Reifen .-((

Was ich noch rauskriegen muss, wie klappt das mit dem FahrradTetris?!?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (8. November 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> SoSo der Friedhelm konnte also nicht wiederstehen. Gratuliere.
> 
> Wirds bald eng im Keller?
> 
> ...


 
Ja, wird langsam eng. Aber das Gute muss dem besseren weichen. Für den Aufbau schlachte ich mein BMC. Wird also in absehbarer Zeit ein gut erhaltener 2006ser Rahmen ohne Dämpfer frei. Da ich damals selber nur nen hunni bezahlt hab wird der entsprechend günstig 
Für potentielle Interessenten hier die Daten
BMC Superstroke (nur ein Jahr lang gebaut)
Rahmengrösse 21 Zoll (baut relativ kompakt aber mit 80mm Vorbau gute Sitzposition bei 1,92 cm)
31,6 mm Sattelstütze
Steuersatz 1 1/8 durchgängig (derzeit FSA The Pig bleibt drin)
Hollowtech II Lageraufnahme 
Dämpfereinbaumass alles mit 216/63 wahlweise 130 mm oder 150 mm
Ausfallende 135 QR
1 kompletten Lagersatz Enduro Bearings gibt's noch dazu

Ist aber erst Verfügbar wen mein neues Ziehkind fertig ist, denke so Januar/Februar nächstes Jahr


----------



## Winthor (8. November 2013)

Mein Bikeprojekt liegt derzeit etwas auf Eis. 
Das 2013er Wunschbike, Univega Alpina HT 29.6, ist in meiner Größe ausverkauft.  
Das 2014er LTD Modell, Univega Summit LTD, ist jetzt schon abverkauft. 
Es wird zwar wieder aufgelegt, aber Univega kann noch nicht sagen wann es lieferbar ist. 
Im Gespräch war März/April 2014. Zu lange...

Meine  3te Option ist ein 2013 (Auslaufmodell) Marin Indian Fire Trail 29er  als Komplettrad, wenn es zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu bekommen ist,  oder 
nur der Rahmen des IFT und dann aufbauen. 

Mein Bikehändler sagt, da ist für mein Buget schon was zu machen.  
Mal sehen, was es im Endeffekt wird...

Update: das IFT von Marin ist auch nicht mehr als Rahmen und als Komplettbike lieferbar.


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. November 2013)

Biken hat sich auf unbestimmte zeit erledigt  Bruch an einer der Ausfallenden Montag gehts zurück zum Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (10. November 2013)

Na das sind ja keine schönen News Pedro, hoffe das das alles reibungslos abgewickelt wird.


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. November 2013)

Jop wird so sein .....ansonsten wirds nen nach Weinachten abholen


----------



## Gudyo (11. November 2013)

Tach zusammen,
schon alle in den Winterschlaf gegangen? Ok, Wetter ist nicht mehr so prall aber man muss nehmen was kommt. Fahr heute ne Flachetappe über die Landwehr. Start gegen 17.30 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden.


----------



## Taz69 (11. November 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Mein Bikeprojekt liegt derzeit etwas auf Eis.
> Das 2013er Wunschbike, Univega Alpina HT 29.6, ist in meiner Größe ausverkauft.
> Das 2014er LTD Modell, Univega Summit LTD, ist jetzt schon abverkauft.
> Es wird zwar wieder aufgelegt, aber Univega kann noch nicht sagen wann es lieferbar ist.
> ...


Moin Moin, schau mal hier!gibts in 26er und 29erhttp://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-sensor-9r-expert-2012-29.html
Gruß


----------



## Taz69 (11. November 2013)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> schon alle in den Winterschlaf gegangen? Ok, Wetter ist nicht mehr so prall aber man muss nehmen was kommt. Fahr heute ne Flachetappe über die Landwehr. Start gegen 17.30 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden.


Sevus,habe ich Freitag auch noch befahrenWetter ist nicht so der Brüller,aber egal.


----------



## Winthor (11. November 2013)

@Taz69: Danke für die Info. 

Das Angebot ist schon interessant. Allerdings suche ich eher ein 29er HT, kein Fully.
 @Gudyo: Leider komme ich zur Zeit immer zu spät nach hause und 
ohne Licht fährt sich in dieser Jahreszeit nach Feierabend schlecht.
Sonst gerne...


----------



## Gudyo (11. November 2013)

@stefan: Is nix schlimm aber das mit dem Licht ist schon wahr. Hab beim Aufräumen im Keller eine Sigma Evo mit Straßenzulassung und Bleiakku gefunden. Hab mir gedacht, das schraub ich an meine Stadtschlampe. Hätte ich mir auch ein Teelicht vorn draufsetzen können. Also ist schon gewaltig der Unterschied zu einer Lampe von heute.


----------



## Taz69 (11. November 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> @_Taz69_: Danke für die Info.
> 
> Das Angebot ist schon interessant. Allerdings suche ich eher ein 29er HT, kein Fully.



Welche Rahmengröße brauchst,ich habe so viele Rahmen und Räder gesehen.Steht genug im Netz,schau mal richtig


----------



## Winthor (11. November 2013)

Bei einen 26" lt. Rechner brauche ich 21-22", je nach Rahmen. Auf nem 54 cm Univega hab ich mich echt wohl gefühlt. 
Irgendwie hab ich keine Lust mehr zu suchen.
Ich hätte gerne was, was nicht "Jeder" fährt...


----------



## Taz69 (11. November 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Bei einen 26" lt. Rechner brauche ich 21-22", je nach Rahmen. Auf nem 54 cm Univega hab ich mich echt wohl gefühlt.
> Irgendwie hab ich keine Lust mehr zu suchen.
> Ich hätte gerne was, was nicht "Jeder" fährt...


Was nicht jeder fährt hmm, das kostet 54 cm meinst nicht ist bissel groß
https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrraede.../merida-big-nine-lite-team-issue-mountainbike

https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrraede...oll-bikes/univega-alpina-ht-c297-mountainbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (11. November 2013)

Moin zusammen!
Lang ist es her, das mich hier jemand gesehen hat. Ich bin auch relativ wenig gefahren die letzte Zeit und dann war auch privat noch reichlich viel zu tun.

Jetzt aber zu den schönen Sachen!
Letzten Samstag habe ich mein neues Rad fahrbereit gemacht. (Komplettrad per Post, aber vor der ersten Fahrt schon leicht modifiziert... andere Felge mit Nabe, anderer Reifen am hinterrad.....
Hier ist das gute Stück:



(Foto von Samstag morgen)

Sonntag Abend:



(Oberrohr schon drübergewischt).... das tat ganz schön weh!

Und jetzt mein Highlight meiner 2 Jährigen Bikekarriere vom Sonntag Nachmittag. Die meisten kennen den Ort....
http://www.vidup.de/v/Qr14V/
Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bionicons ist enorm!
Vorher habe ich mich das nicht getraut... nichtmal den kleinsten ganz rechts bin ich vorher gefahren....


Ich bin sehr stolz!

So sorry.... Angebermodus wieder aus!  Aber ich bin einfach so happy! 
Ich werde ab jetzt wieder häufiger fahren...!

Grüße und eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Gudyo (12. November 2013)

@Mätz: Schönes Bike und gut gesprungen, wen man die Landung kennt, weis man was das heißt da runter zu springen . 
Mein Bike sieht aus wie Sau obwohl es gestern nicht gesudelt hat, muss mich wohl erst wieder dran gewöhnen. 
Mittwoch 18 Uhr irgendwo ,irgendwer? Ansonsten fahre ich hier ne Runde.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Winthor (12. November 2013)

@_Mätz_: da muss ich neidlos zugeben, dass Du da ein echt schönes Bike hast. 
ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit. Und wie ich auf dem Foto sehen kann, hattest du 
den Spaß schon.


----------



## Olli.P. (12. November 2013)

Da fährt der Alex zu den Filthys und sagt nix, tzz....
Nettes Bike und schön gedropt
Habe vor nächste Woch zu den Filthys,wenns Wetter einigermassen passt.

MfG

Olli


----------



## ultraenz (12. November 2013)

Falls ihr es nicht mitbekommen habt und bevor nächste Woche jemand vor verschlossenen Toren steht:
Der Park hat seit dem 3.11. nur noch am Wochenende auf, von Montag bis Freitag ist er geschlossen.

Und der Eingang wurde verlegt, dass ist aber schon was länger her.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. November 2013)

So lecker sieht mein Problemchen aus


----------



## Schwungmasse (12. November 2013)

Chris, du lebst ja noch ;-)

Wenn du immer noch GT86 fahren willst?!

Alle: diese woche wird nix bei mir, viel zu erledigen. Und auch zu faul. Allerdings eher doch ein Zeit Problem.

MFG C:


----------



## Olli.P. (13. November 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Falls ihr es nicht mitbekommen habt und bevor nächste Woche jemand vor verschlossenen Toren steht:
> Der Park hat seit dem 3.11. nur noch am Wochenende auf, von Montag bis Freitag ist er geschlossen.
> 
> Und der Eingang wurde verlegt, dass ist aber schon was länger her.


Auf der Seite steht von Dienstag bis Sonntag geöffnet, wo hast du die Info her Chris?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (13. November 2013)

Ich bin HolzfÃ¤ller mir gehts gut und dann packt mich die Arbeitswut.
(Na, von wem ist die Zeile?)
Der Wind in den letzten Tagen hat einige BÃ¤ume umgehauen in der Landwehr.
Freitag  frÃ¼her Nachmittag fahr ich eine Runde mit SÃ¤ge um schon mal das grÃ¶bste zu machen. 
 @Pedro: "Mensch da sind Risse drin, das kriegmer nicht mehr hin!
Sieht Ã¼bel aus, bin ja sowieso kein lightweightfan. Mein Motto bleibt, lieber einen LÃ¶ffel Rhizinus und 1000 â¬ gespart!

@GD Experten: Hab ne GD Turbo fÃ¼r 60 Euro hier geschossen. Der Zug und die HÃ¼lle mÃ¼ssen erneuert werden. Sind das normale SchaltzÃ¼ge oder muss ich da was anderes (Bremszug o.Ã¤) bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (13. November 2013)

Pedro UIuiui. Bist wohl zu grosse Gaps gesprungen, was?


Friedhelm: die Classic hat Schaltzug.

Müsste bei der Turbo genau so sein, im Zweifel Manual laden auf Gravitydropper.com

Brauchst nen Gottverdammt kleinen Inbus oben am Hebel, wenn er dir fehlt, gib Laut.

Nächtsle, C.

Edith sagt, ist ebenfalls Schaltzug. Explosionszeichnung siehe oben.


----------



## ultraenz (13. November 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Chris, du lebst ja noch ;-)
> 
> Wenn du immer noch GT86 fahren willst?!
> 
> ...



"Update: From now on the Bikepark will only be open during WEEKENDS until the end of December. From 10.00hrs-17.00hrs
From Monday untill Friday we are CLOSED. More info will follow!!! Please share this message to your fellow riders!"

gestern um 7.26 Uhr auf Facebook gepostet


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. November 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Pedro UIuiui. Bist wohl zu grosse Gaps gesprungen, was?


Wäre ich bei der Aktion nen Gap gesprungen würde ich wohl heut Radieschenpflege betreiben  Gsd wars nur die Treppe am Neuwerker "Freizeitpark" Die Jungs da haben wieder geile Lines geschaufelt


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. November 2013)

@ Friedhelm Die Gabel wäre was für dich ?? Gezz janz neu mit LUSTDRUCK


----------



## Kizou (14. November 2013)

Moins,

ich würde gerne nächste Woche gegen 15/16h ein bisschen radl gehen.

Hätte Jemand Bock/Zeit ?


----------



## Olli.P. (14. November 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> "Update: From now on the Bikepark will only be open during WEEKENDS until the end of December. From 10.00hrs-17.00hrs
> From Monday untill Friday we are CLOSED. More info will follow!!! Please share this message to your fellow riders!"
> 
> gestern um 7.26 Uhr auf Facebook gepostet



Danke dir.
 @Andi: Habe Zeit und Lust, da 3 Wochen Urlaub


MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (14. November 2013)

Sack!


----------



## Kizou (14. November 2013)

Was wäre mit Dienstag ?


----------



## Olli.P. (14. November 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Was wäre mit Dienstag ?



Passt, Wann und Wo?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (14. November 2013)

Brüggen ?
Wankum ?
Hinsbeck ?
Süchteln ( müsstest du guiden ) ?


----------



## pruus (14. November 2013)

Noch ´ne Chance at the borderline.
Sonntag MTB- Tour des Club aus Posterholt. Geht durch das Meinweggebiet. Start ist in Vlodrop an der Turnhalle. Runden von 30 und 50 km, glaubsch.


----------



## Mätz__ (14. November 2013)

Je nachdem wie es Samstag abend wird und Sonntag das Wetter werde ich Sonntag wahrscheinlich wieder in Belgien anzutreffen sein.
Falls wir uns nicht sehen, wünsche ich allen ein schönes WOchenende!


----------



## luckydog (15. November 2013)

nabbend zusammen, da ja in letzter zeit mehr geschrieben als gefahren wird und schon länger mal das thema "TREFFEN OHNE HELM" im raum stand, mal mein proaktiver vorschlag zur terminfindung für ein teffen ohne helm in mönchengladbach/alter markt für glühweintrinken:

doodle-umfrage:
http://www.doodle.com/49pr8e3ph8hzydpn

grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## Gudyo (15. November 2013)

Halt ich für ne gute Idee mit dem Ride auf die Glühweinbude.


----------



## Kizou (15. November 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Passt, Wann und Wo?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Ich habe spontan Montag frei.
Es würde dann auch der Montag gegen 12 h gehen.


----------



## Kizou (15. November 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich habe spontan Montag frei.
> Es würde dann auch der Montag gegen 12 h gehen.



....so, aus spontan Montag frei ist spontan Dienstag frei geworden....
könnte also Dienstag von morgens an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mongooseboy (15. November 2013)

Hier een ATB TT Vlodrop(Posterholt) 17 November mountainbiken op de Meinweg.

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=105889


----------



## Mongooseboy (15. November 2013)

Hier een ATB TT Vlodrop(Posterholt) 17 November mountainbiken op de Meinweg.

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=105889


----------



## Olli.P. (15. November 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> ....so, aus spontan Montag frei ist spontan Dienstag frei geworden....
> könnte also Dienstag von morgens an !



Supi,wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Winthor (16. November 2013)

Nabend,

hat morgen früh Jemand Lust mit zu fahren?

Ich fahre ne Waldhighway Tour zu De Meinweg und Dahlheimer Mühle.
So ne Mischung aus meiner Grenzland- und Feierabendrunde.
D.h. wenn es nicht regnet.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## pruus (16. November 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> hat morgen früh Jemand Lust mit zu fahren?
> 
> ...


 
Da fahren wir auch. Ca. 1200 Mann mit TWC Posterholt


----------



## Olli.P. (16. November 2013)

pruus schrieb:


> Da fahren wir auch. Ca. 1200 Mann mit TWC Posterholt


Da ich nicht so dem Gruppenzwang zugetan bin,und nicht das mache was alle machen werde ich zu den Filthys fahren. Wenn wer mitkommen möchte, bitte melden.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Schwungmasse (17. November 2013)

Tach zusammen, hat jemand Lust auf ne schweinekalte Dunkelrunde am Montag?

Am liebsten SüHö, wäre aber verhandlungsbereit.

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (17. November 2013)

18 Uhr BT?


----------



## Schwungmasse (17. November 2013)

Deal

MFG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.K (17. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Fahrt ihr zufällig in Richtung JH. Hinsbeck?
Dann würde ich mich dran hängen.


----------



## Mätz__ (17. November 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Da ich nicht so dem Gruppenzwang zugetan bin,und nicht das mache was alle machen werde ich zu den Filthys fahren. Wenn wer mitkommen möchte, bitte melden.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Wo warst du denn? War bis kurz nach drei heute da, hab dich aber nicht gesehen...


----------



## Winthor (17. November 2013)

Wo waren die 1200 Biker die angeblich den De Meinweg unsicher machen sollten.
Zwei Biker sind mir begegnet, das wars.

Schweinekalt wars auch. Wenn es noch kälter wird, beende ich die Saison und 
schicke den Bock in den Winterschlaf.

Da ja eh Niemand im Moment mit mir fährt ist das ja auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## luckydog (17. November 2013)

möchte nochmal auf den terminfindungsprozess aufmerksam machen in bezug auf "treffen ohne helm" - ist vielleicht beim letzten post etwas untergegangen oder das interesse ist doch nicht so groß 

doodle-umfrage:
http://www.doodle.com/49pr8e3ph8hzydpn

grüße thorsten ; )


----------



## Winthor (17. November 2013)

Ich hab schon, Thorsten.


----------



## Taz69 (17. November 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Wo waren die 1200 Biker die angeblich den De Meinweg unsicher machen sollten.
> Zwei Biker sind mir begegnet, das wars.
> 
> Schweinekalt wars auch. Wenn es noch kälter wird, beende ich die Saison und
> ...


Moin,bin ab 1300 auch da gefahren und habe mehr als 2 Biker gesehen.Die Wanderer haben uns auch gefragt ob hier eine Veranstaltung wäre ,weil so viele Biker unterwegs!!!!
PS:Ich würde mit dir fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (17. November 2013)

War wirklich sehr voll beim Start. 1200 weiß ich natürlich noch nicht genau aber waren vor Jahren schon soviel bei dieser Veranstaltung und der von Vlodrop welche am 5 jan. durch dieses Gebiet zieht. 
Keine gelben Pfeile gesehen? BCH war nach Kilometer 35 und da hatte ich schon Krampf... Zum Schluss ging´s aber wieder gut und ich fand´s einen schönen Tag. Gute Vorbereitung für Spanien, konditionsmäßig.
In der Woche habe ich momentan keine Körner für aber am kommenden WE....


----------



## Olli.P. (17. November 2013)

Mätz schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn? War bis kurz nach drei heute da, hab dich aber nicht gesehen...


Da sich niemand gemeldet hat war ich mit nem Kumpel im Sauerland, den Jägerpfad von Arnsberg nach Sundern, fast 17 KM nur Singletrail.
War sehr Geil, danke noch mal an Sven fürs guiden.




 Strecke als Google Earth Animation abfliegen 
                                                                                                                                         Höhenprofil 







                                                                                              Höhendifferenz
                                                      260 Meter                              (Höhe von                              207 Meter                              bis                              467 Meter)                             
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Gesamtanstieg 615 Meter
                                 Gesamtabstieg 617 Meter                                 

                                                                 GPSies-Index 5,52 Neu! (experimental)
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              ClimbByBike-Index 35,06 


                                    Fiets-Index 0,23 


MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. November 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, hat jemand Lust auf ne schweinekalte Dunkelrunde am Montag?
> 
> Am liebsten SüHö, wäre aber verhandlungsbereit.
> 
> MFG C.



Hallo,

starten in WD um 18:00 Uhr. Falls Interesse besteht


----------



## Olli.P. (18. November 2013)

Wo und wann wäre treffen heute? Hab Akku angeklemmt, wäre dabei.
Suche noch ne Helmlampe, irgendwer eine im Keller liegen zum Verkauf?
Ansonsten such ich mal bei Ebay.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Olli.K (18. November 2013)

18:42 Uhr. PP. Jh.


----------



## Olli.K (18. November 2013)

Oder 18:00 Uhr Wd.


----------



## Gudyo (18. November 2013)

Nabend, ich denke das wir es nicht schaffen in 42 Minuten bis zum PP JH Hins. Oder aber wir fahren mit dem Auto, Carsten? könnte gegen 17.45 Sportplatz am BT sein, aufladen und rüber nach Hins.


----------



## ultraenz (18. November 2013)

Einer von den größernen hier kauft mir mein Stadtrad ab, ich kann mir davon Beleuchtung kaufen und mit euch im Dunkeln fahren.

Für mich hört sich das nach nem unschlagbarem Deal an =)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/272789-winora-yacuma-2011-stadtrad


----------



## Olli.P. (18. November 2013)

Mist, auf halber Strecke nach HH ist mir der Akku ausgefallen,obwohl er als voll angezeigt wurde.
Sry
 @Andy: Wie siehts mit morgen aus?
MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (18. November 2013)

Ich würde sagen, dass wir das wetteranhängig machen. Ich hab auf jeden Fall bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (18. November 2013)

Alles klar, Bock habe ich auch.
Denn bis Morgen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (19. November 2013)

@Olli: pn


----------



## Olli.P. (19. November 2013)

Habe noch keine bekommen.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (19. November 2013)

Sollen wir, wenns nicht regnet um 12 starten ?


----------



## Olli.P. (19. November 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Sollen wir, wenns nicht regnet um 12 starten ?


Passt, wo wollen wir? Hab dir ne PN geschickt.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (19. November 2013)

Nabend,
morgen 18.00Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden wen es nicht in Strömen regnet.
Projekt N nimmt Gestalt an:
Tag 13 GD ist angekommen, 15 Minuten zerlegt, gereinigt und neuen Zug montiert, (PS: Um den Zug aus seinem Sitz zu kriegen hilft auch ein Schraubstock  )
Tag 14  Lack ist ab, nu isser nackig.
Tag 15 Acros Edelstahsteuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe  und Innenlager sind da. (Wer was braucht im Moment ist da Rudisresterampe angesagt) 
Tag 16 Heute: halbes Kilo Stahlwolle verarbeitet, sieht das geil aus wen der poliert ist  (Bilder folgen)
Auch Heute: Wurfanker Marke Gustav geordert, der PM Adapter erstattet schon den Kaufpreis 
Bis Morgen
Friedhelm 
 @ultraenz: Lass mich kurz überlegen..Hhmmmmm, Nein! Aber kannst gern ne Lampe geliehen haben, hab da noch was brauchbares rumliegen


----------



## Schwungmasse (20. November 2013)

MMHH, laut Hubert könnte morgen Abend besser sein.

Leider muss ich irgendwann heute oder Morgen noch nen dienstlichen Termin wahrnehmen, daher kann ich jetzt noch nix näheres dazu sagen.

Sobald ich was weiss, sag ich Bescheid.

Friedhelm, in dieser Galaxis sollte man immer wissen, wo sein Handtuch( Handy) ist. 

DONT PANIC C.

Edith: Termine ziehen sich bis nach 20.00 Uhr.
Ich habs vermasselt und bin raus für heute. Sorry.

Morgen sähe besser aus, Bock hätte ich.


----------



## Gudyo (20. November 2013)

Mach es heute, ich bin raus wegen Rücken.


----------



## Schwungmasse (20. November 2013)

Schade, Gute Besserung

C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (21. November 2013)

Abend, so sieht mein N nach 18 Tagen aus.
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/6x/8d/6x8dyb4irenc/large_IMGP2371.JPG?0

Ich sag nur :"Schlosserporno!"
Der Monarch kommt noch raus und wird gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer getauscht, hab nur mal probiert ob der 216er reinpasst, wen jetzt noch die Reifenfreiheit passt, geht es weiter. Ich hab mir den Ichias eingeklemmt, da ist jetzt erst mal Pause bis nächste Woche.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. November 2013)

Hallo Friedhelm! Erstmal gute Besserung !Zweitens: Der Dämpfer, finde ich, sollte um 180 grad gedreht werden und der Hebel nach unten zeigen .Denke mal eh das der als Provisorium drin is Drittens : Porno!!  

Zwischenstand mein Bike :Neue Schwinge is da (kein Rahmen  ) warten nu auf die Gabel die bei Toxo is ...ma sehn was die von Toxo fürne Arbeit abliefern . Vor lauter Elend hab ich mein Oldie gestern 2,4er schluffen verpasst ....und WOW  die passen !!! Ich bin der Meinung da geht noch was (Fat tire Bike umbau ??  )

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Olli.P. (22. November 2013)

Baut ihr nur um, oder fahrt ihr auch?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. November 2013)

Heute 18:00 Uhr vom WD aus...


----------



## Winthor (22. November 2013)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Baut ihr nur um, oder fahrt ihr auch?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Olli



Bei dem Wetter... 

Hat hier Jemand schon Erfahrung mit Thompson MTBs/Rahmen? 
Oder hat Jemand schon was von der Firma gehört?


----------



## Kizou (22. November 2013)

So, nun mein Baby nach dem Umbau....und wieder sauber 

        ......ich muss sagen, scale-sizing
      ( syntace W35 650b/ Hans dampf 650b ) ist sehr geil !

    ....die reverb gegen lev getauscht ....


    Gefahren wird aber immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (22. November 2013)

Kenne Thompson Sattelstützen, sehr Edel und auch recht hochpreisig. Von Bikes oder Rahmen hab ich noch nix gehört.
 @Kizou: Sehr schön, nu stürzt du aber den Lampenmichel wieder in Grübeln
 @Olli: Nö, schrauben reicht


----------



## Kizou (22. November 2013)

nö, ich glaub, er bleibt beim " Riesenrad ".
Für sein 301 kann ich es allerdings nur empfehlen


----------



## Gudyo (22. November 2013)

Das LV mein ich ja


----------



## Olli.P. (22. November 2013)

@Andy: Wetter soll gut werden, kalt und Schnee...
Freue mich schon.
@Winthor: Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, weisst du doch......

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (22. November 2013)

Ik freu mir och janz dolle, wird geil !


----------



## Mätz__ (23. November 2013)

So! Guten Abend zusammen...
sorry das es so spät ist.
Filthy Trails!
Morgen, Sonntag. 10.45 am Parkplatz in Maasmechelen...
Das ist mein Ziel. Da ein Kumpel bereits wen im Auto hat, wäre bei mir ein Platz frei.
Wenn du zwischen Süchteln und Maasmechelen wohnst, hole ich dich ab.
Sonst kommst du vorbei 
Hatte Oli nicht sowas angedeutet, das er morgen nach Belgien wollte?
Sonst wer?
Sag einer bescheid! Wäre schade diese Chance nicht zu nutzen.
9.54Uhr abfahrt Süchteln....


Zur Sicherheit:
Falls hier jemand antwortet der meine Handynummer nicht hat, wäre es super wenn bei mir jemand anklingeln lässt, der meine Nummer hat. (Wenn er den entsprechenden Post gelesen hat)
Dann komme ich und schaue nach.
Vielen Dank!
Grüße


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. November 2013)

Dienstag um 18:00 Uhr ab WD......


----------



## iglg (25. November 2013)

Wo genau denn?.

Ich nehme es mir mal vor, Lampenakku ist schon geladenð

GruÃ

Ingo


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. November 2013)

Hallo Ingo,

18:05 Uhr bei Schrader ......


----------



## Gudyo (26. November 2013)

Morgen, kann leider heute nicht. Hab um 17.30 nen Termin. Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (26. November 2013)

Sorry Michael,

ich bin für heute raus.

Unser neuer Sky-Receiver ist unerwartet in der Post gewesen. 

Da bin ich natürlich neugierig, ob  ich den einrichten kann, um heute abende CL gucken zu können 

Nächste Woche wieder Dienstag ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. November 2013)

Alles klar, nächste Woche schauen wir mal.....


----------



## iglg (26. November 2013)

Ok.

Ich bin auch erst um 1900 aus der Fa. gekommen. Es hätte also sowieso nicht geklappt. Diese Woche noch mal beim Spinning?

VG Ingo


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. November 2013)

Hallo Ingo,

Ja die Arbeit.....Morgen Rücken...


----------



## fabs111 (26. November 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> Hat hier Jemand schon Erfahrung mit Thompson MTBs/Rahmen?
> Oder hat Jemand schon was von der Firma gehört?



Thompson ist ein belgischer Hersteller. Vom Rennrad Spezialist, der seit einiger zeit auch MTBs produziert. Die machen auch viel mit Carbonrahmen, ich selber fahre das Thompson XC-R. Gab vor kurzem nach 15 Jahren Pause wieder angefangen und nach den ersten Metern bin ich bisher zufrieden. Schau mal auf www.thompson.be. 


Gruß
Fabio


----------



## Winthor (27. November 2013)

@fabs111: Auf der Website habe ich mich schon umgeschaut. Das Design des 2013er XC-980 
gefällt mir wesentlich besser als das Design des 2014er Modells.
Die letztendliche Entscheidung was für ein Rad es wird, wird dann wohl erst im Frühjahr fallen. Und dann wird der alte Rahmen 
wohl nicht mehr zu haben sein.
Mich würde auch noch die Steifigkeit des Rahmens und das max. Fahrer- bzw. Systemgewicht interessieren. 
Das ist für mich nicht unerheblich. 

@all: Dieses Wochenende ist bei mir wieder total voll, wie das letzte, so dass
es mal wieder nichts wird mit fahren.


----------



## Schwungmasse (27. November 2013)

Hy Friedhelm, gestern war heute noch morgen. Alsi wann und wo heute?  

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (27. November 2013)

Gute Idee aber ich werde heute vom Dienstsportangebot gebrauch machen und 1 Stunde auf der Stelle radeln.


----------



## Schwungmasse (28. November 2013)

Na, so schlimm war das Wetter jetzt auch wieder nicht. ;-)

Gibts Pläne fürs Wochenende, zb Filthies?

MFG C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (28. November 2013)

Am Samstag ist radeln angedacht.
Mein Kollege, den du auch kennst, der ewig lange schmale Kerl mit dem breiten Kreuz, will wohl aber mal was neues antesten...
2 namen von anderen Parks in Belgien hatte er genannt und Aachen auch erwähnt...
allerdings weiss ich bisher noch nichts. Werde aber bescheid geben.


----------



## fabs111 (28. November 2013)

Winthor schrieb:


> @fabs111:
> Mich würde auch noch die Steifigkeit des Rahmens und das max. Fahrer- bzw. Systemgewicht interessieren.
> Das ist für mich nicht unerheblich.



Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. wie du vermutlich selber schon gemerkt hast, findet man kaum specs zu den bikes im netz.


----------



## Schwungmasse (29. November 2013)

Alex, mach das. Wird ja auchZeit, dein neues Bike zu bestaunen.
BTW, brauchst du den Kurbelabzieher noch?

Je nachdem, wo ihr hinwollt, würde ich mich dranhängen wollen.

Wenns Malmedy wird, dann bleib ich in Holland. Bei dem Wetter viel zu schlammig und SCH.....Lift.

MFG C.


----------



## Mätz__ (29. November 2013)

Was heisst du bleibst in Holland?
Da das Wetter jetzt schon kaka ist, entscheiden wir spontan morgen früh.
Wenn, dann geht es nach Aachen.
http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/de/bikepark/infos
War da schonmal einer? Wie läuft das mit den Karten? Ist der Park auch bei schlechtem Wetter auf?
Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen, ansonsten schonmal ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Schwungmasse (29. November 2013)

Nein, war noch nicht da.

Videos sehen ja gut aus, richtig interessant gebaut für Hüpfer.

Ob offen ist, keine Ahnung.

Wies mit der Karte läuft, steht auf der Webseite.
Damit bin ich raus, kein Paypal.

Hätte aber sowieso keine Lust, auf Verdacht hinzufahren, vorher Karte zu löhnen und nicht zu wissen, ob offen ist.
Vielleicht steht was im Fratzenbuch?
Hab ich auch nicht, boykotier ich.
Viel Spass euch, lasst mal lesen wies war.

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (29. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen,
war heute mit heftig Gegenwind unterwegs und muss feststellen, dass das Wetter nicht gerade förderlich ist für die Motivation. Ich überlege am Sonntag von Oberkrüchten aus meine obligate HK 2 Tour für dieses Jahr zu machen. Start wäre um 11 Uhr ab PP OK.
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Kalle und Gustav sind nun vereint, ist schon ein Trümmer diese Bremse, die geht auch am Moped hab ich das Gefühl. In dem Zusammenhang für die kraftbetriebenen Biker im Forum: Habe für nächstes Jahr Ostern ein Challet in der Nähe von Briancon, so klingende Namen wie Col de Isoard und Col de la Bonette treiben jedem Biker eine Gänsehaut über den Rücken. Werde also meine Pan mal wieder entmotten und ein wenig mehr Moped fahren im Frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwungmasse (29. November 2013)

Sonntag HK"2 klingt gut.

Muss ich morgen mal nen bisschen Fahrradschrauben.

Moppedfahren > einfach Bescheidsagen.

Kenne schöne Passtrainingstrassen und ein paar Leute, die sowas immer wieder aufs neue trainieren wollen.

MFG C.


----------



## Dutchmanny (30. November 2013)

Ich fahre morgen am WS.




Wollte es nur mal gesagt haben!


----------



## Winthor (3. Dezember 2013)

Es scheint ja nicht so viel Interesse am "Treffen ohne Helm" diesen Monat zu bestehen...

Leider kann ich am Freitag den 13. jetzt auch nicht, da mein neuer Arbeitgeber 
dort seine Weihnachtsfeier angesetzt hat.

Wie sieht es denn sonst so mit einem "Treffen ohne Helm" aus?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Dezember 2013)

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## Schwungmasse (3. Dezember 2013)

Klingt wien Plan.
Da ich schon meine Füsse nicht mehr sehen kann, naja so schlimm ist nicht aber Jacke klemmt.

Wo ist Schrader?

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Dezember 2013)

Schrader ist in Wachtendonk.  Denke ich fahre hier um 18:00 Uhr los.


----------



## Schwungmasse (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mir meinen Post nochmal durchlese, glaube ich fast, den ihm Müdigkeitskoma verfasst zu haben. 

Hatte nämlich Nachtschicht an der Fräse, ein Freund hat mir ein Bauteil für den Toyo gefräst.

Leider hat daraufhin prompt der Fahrradtransporter die Hufe hochgerrissen.

Ich krieg gleich mal raus, ob eins meiner Räder in den Toyo passt.

Melde mich auf jeden Fall nochmal vorher.

Wenns klappen sollte, wieder PP Womo?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Dezember 2013)

Würde euch gern begleiten bin aber im Moment indisponiert.


----------



## Schwungmasse (4. Dezember 2013)

Fahrrad passt nicht ohne grössere Operationen wie Kofferraumboden tieferlegen und Reseverradmulde leerräumen:-(
Da hab ich heute keinen Bock zu und kneife deswegen.

Sorry C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Dezember 2013)

Ok,

Das Wetter ist eh nicht so nach Radeln.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (6. Dezember 2013)

Morgen 10.15 Uhr ab hohem Busch.


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Dezember 2013)

Morgen???


----------



## pruus (7. Dezember 2013)

Ws?


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Dezember 2013)

Werde hier ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Taz69 (8. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
w a h n R d


----------



## pruus (8. Dezember 2013)

Bin gestern im Dunkeln noch mit der Schlampe vom Laden nach hause gefahren. Hat zwar bisschen geregnet aber auf halbem Wege wohnt ein Kumpel und der hat mich mit ein paar Obstlern immunisiert und die Schlampe hat den Fressnapf von seinem hundeähnlichen Wurstgebilde überfallen, haha. 
Zwei Kilometer weiter mußte mein Hund sich denn übergeben während ich kichernd wie eine fünfzehnjährige am Baum gelehnt habe. 
Heute morgen wieder zurück zum Laden weil ich ja morgen den Bus brauche; Schlampe wollte nicht zuhause bleiben aber jetzt sind die Beine doch etwas kürzer geworden fürchte ich....


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Dezember 2013)

Ach ja, Mittwoch. ...


----------



## Gudyo (9. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir läuft außer der Nase nix. Will das auch nicht wieder verschleppen wie im Vorjahr also Radeljahr erst mal Ende.


----------



## Schwungmasse (9. Dezember 2013)

Mittwoch ohne mich, bin knechten.

Geht Donnerstag was?

Friedhelm, Gute Besserung!!

MFG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (10. Dezember 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Avid Matchmaker für rechts rumliegen? 
Meiner ist eben gebrochen =(

Danke


----------



## Schwungmasse (10. Dezember 2013)

Nee, da muss ich passen.
Keine Kupplerin frei bei mir.

MFG C.


----------



## oliver13007 (11. Dezember 2013)

Foto der Woche...bitte einmal für meinen Sohn voten. Danke

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1529283?page=7&in=date


----------



## Kizou (11. Dezember 2013)

Lass uns doch mal nächstes Jahr mit den Zwergen zusammen nach W'berg fahren.
Meine Beiden haben immer einen tierischen Spaß  !


----------



## oliver13007 (11. Dezember 2013)

Kizou schrieb:


> Lass uns doch mal nächstes Jahr mit den Zwergen zusammen nach W'berg fahren.
> Meine Beiden haben immer einen tierischen Spaß  !



Können wir machen...


----------



## Kizou (11. Dezember 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Können wir machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (11. Dezember 2013)

Falls Ihr noch Weihnachtsgeschenke sucht ....


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/289946-milaa-beanies


----------



## Schwungmasse (14. Dezember 2013)

Moin, moin, wer hat morgen Lust auf ne kleine REHA!! Runde, vorzugsweise am Hohen Busch?

MFG C.


----------



## pruus (14. Dezember 2013)

Würd´gern noch mal entspannt fahren bevor es Donnerstag nach Espana geht. Wo ist das?
Hans


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Dezember 2013)

Diese WE nicht, Montag Event.


----------



## pruus (14. Dezember 2013)

bei mir klappt´s auch nicht. Zu viel Arbeit bekommen heute. Tschüß bis nächstes Jahr. Schöne Tage und guten Rutsch!


----------



## Taz69 (19. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin,




Gruß TaZ

PS:ich hab da noch was gefunden!
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/viersen/mountainbiker-im-elmpter-wald-aid-1.3872886


----------



## pruus (1. Januar 2014)

Sonntag ist die Tour von Vlodrop. Eine der Besten! Ich komme Samstagnacht erst zurück also weiß noch nicht ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (1. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2014.
Das die Kettenblätter genug Material haben euch durch das Jahr und auf jeden Berg zu bringen.

Starke Grüße Clemens
(PS: Es ist keine Schande sich auch mal eine Eichel ein zu klemmen)


----------



## Winthor (1. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

auch ich wünsche euch Allen ein frohes neuse Jahr.

Auf ein guten neues Jahr 2014 und viele spaßige Touren.

VIele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin ! Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und ne unfallfreie Sasion 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (3. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust auf Nightride heut Abend in Richtung Süchteln?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mätz__ (4. Januar 2014)

Moin Männas!
Zumindest gestern Mittag war das Wetter ja mal bestens! Da ich schon ewig keine schöne Tour mehr gefahren bin, würde ich doch gerne mit jemandem / einigen von euch eine Runde drehen. Da ich mir nur in den SH auskenne, würde ich dann zu nem Treffpunkt kommen.
Morgen, Sonntag wäre super. Bisher habe ich nichts vor. Wäre also egal wann, solange es hell ist dabei.
Grüße und vielleicht bis morgen!
Ausserdem noch ein frohes Neues!


----------



## Dutchmanny (4. Januar 2014)

Wenn des Wetter mit spielt werde ich morgen eine runde am WS fahren.


----------



## Mätz__ (4. Januar 2014)

Das ist schön zu hören!
Sag bescheid wie spät und ich werde mich dir anschließen!


----------



## Mätz__ (4. Januar 2014)

Huhu? Sonst noch wer morgen irgendwo unterwegs?


----------



## Gudyo (4. Januar 2014)

Selber Huhu!
Frohes Neues Jahr, aus der völlig verregneten  Vulkaneife, mit einer knusprigen Gillenfelder Kruste am Radel, melde ich mich mal ordentlich zurück. Hier ist ja voll der Winterblues angesagt, Jungs laut Thermometer ist Frühling  Morgen werd ich je nach Wetterlage ab 11 Uhr die obligate westliche Landwehr Runde drehen. Treff wäre am Cafe Waldfrieden wen wer Lust hat.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. Januar 2014)

War gestern denn ganzen tag unterwegs, sorry....wie wäre es mit 11 Uhr?


----------



## Mätz__ (5. Januar 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> War gestern denn ganzen tag unterwegs, sorry....wie wäre es mit 11 Uhr?


Ja 11 klingt gut.
Werde dann am Parkplatz sein.
PN mit Nummer falls was ist!


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. Januar 2014)

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (5. Januar 2014)

Mätz__ schrieb:


> Ja 11 klingt gut.
> Werde dann am Parkplatz sein.
> PN mit Nummer falls was ist!


Wo warst du denn Heute morgen?


----------



## Mätz__ (7. Januar 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn Heute morgen?


Bohr frag nicht.... ich hatte so einen Hals.... ich war schon zu lange nicht mehr am WS, dachte aber ich finde das noch. 10.28 bin ich aus Süchteln losgefahren, um 11.45 und nach 78km war ich am Weissen Stein....
Nich mehr ohne Navi... ;(
Sorry! Ich hoffe du hast nicht so lange gewartet. Ich bin dann 2h alleine durch den Matsch geeirt.
Viertel nach 10 aus der Wohnung und um 4 Uhr wieder drinnen (Rad Putzen inkl) für 2 h Rad fahren..... gnaaa...
Ein Glück das ich nur selber Schuld bin. Sonst wäre ich jetzt sauer auf einen anderen ;D


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. Januar 2014)

..........ein nächstes mal besser!


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Braucht noch jemand eine Fox Talas?


----------



## Winthor (12. Januar 2014)

Nabend,

gesetzt dem Fall, dass ich nächste Woche Sonntag (19.01.) nicht auf einen Geburtstag muss
und das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich gerne auf dem CTF in Klinkum mitfahren.
Wer von euch hätte denn Interesse daran mit zu fahren?
Leider steht das mit dem Geburtstag noch nicht fest. Und für mich ist das ein Pflichttermin.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Werde gegen 09:00 Uhr am Start sein, sowie einige vom MTB Grefrath.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (15. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen! Werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit nem Kumpel und seiner Freundin dabei sein. Wenn ihr lange genug im Ziel rumsteht, werden wir uns ja vielleicht mal sehen 
Hoffe das Wetter wird besser als heute! Grüße!
P.S. weiss einer was von Carsten? Den hab ich schon so lange nicht mehr gesehn. Gehts ihm gut?


----------



## Chrishapunkt (16. Januar 2014)

Ahoi zusammen! 
Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger in Sachen MTB und aller Voraussicht nach baldiger Besitzer eines Copperhead 3 (2014). Nun bräuchte ich Tipps die mir den Anfang so gestalten, dass ich auch weiterhin Freude am Fahren haben werde  

Erbarmt sich jemand meiner und erzählt mir etwas über das Wo, Was und Wie in der Mönchengladbachen/Viersener Umgebung? 


Viele Grüße! 

Chris


----------



## Hardtail-GK (16. Januar 2014)

Chrishapunkt schrieb:


> Ahoi zusammen!
> Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger in Sachen MTB und aller Voraussicht nach baldiger Besitzer eines Copperhead 3 (2014). Nun bräuchte ich Tipps die mir den Anfang so gestalten, dass ich auch weiterhin Freude am Fahren haben werde
> Erbarmt sich jemand meiner und erzählt mir etwas über das Wo, Was und Wie in der Mönchengladbachen/Viersener Umgebung?
> Viele Grüße!
> Chris



Hoi!

Ich fahr auch erst seit Dezember regelmäßig - also durchaus ausbaufähig was Tempo und Technik anbelangt .

Bin gern in Süchteln unterwegs, da könnte man sich mal zwecks einsauen (bei dem Wetter!) treffen. Also sobald du wenigstens das Rad hast.

Oder es erbarmt sich jemand und macht ne Anfängerunterweisung .

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Chrishapunkt (16. Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich habe dir mal eine PN geschickt um hier nicht alles vollzuspammen. 

Für weitere Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gudyo (16. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,
@Sonntag: Habe auch daran gedacht Sonntag in Klinkum zu fahren. Mache das vom Wetter und meiner Frühform abhängig. Werden uns vielleicht am Start sehen.
@Hardtail-GK, Chrishapunkt: Willkommen in der Gemeinde. Die Süchtelner Höhen geben schon einiges her, da kann man lockere 30 km mit 600 hm machen ohne einen Trail doppelt zu fahren. Gladbach bietet mit der Landwehr und den beiden Müllbergen eine Runde von 60 km mit 300 hm. Werde Morgen um 14 Uhr am Cafe Waldfrieden starten zu meiner Hausrunde, geht durch den östlichen Teil der Landwehr. 30 km mit 150 hm. Mitfahrer ab Cafe Waldfrieden willkommen.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (17. Januar 2014)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Hardtail-GK, Chrishapunkt: Willkommen in der Gemeinde. Die Süchtelner Höhen geben schon einiges her, da kann man lockere 30 km mit 600 hm machen ohne einen Trail doppelt zu fahren. Gladbach bietet mit der Landwehr und den beiden Müllbergen eine Runde von 60 km mit 300 hm. Werde Morgen um 14 Uhr am Cafe Waldfrieden starten zu meiner Hausrunde, geht durch den östlichen Teil der Landwehr. 30 km mit 150 hm. Mitfahrer ab Cafe Waldfrieden willkommen.



Prinzipiell gerne, morgen ist nur Familienfeierlichtkeit angesagt.

Gibt es denn sonst regelmäßige Zeiten, an denen Ihr Euch trefft? Vlt passt´s dann besser für mich.


----------



## Chrishapunkt (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich "60 Kilometer" lese, lässt das derzeit noch meinen Rücken bibbern...  ;-) 

Das klingt aber alles sehr gut! Vorbehaltlich dessen, dass mein Rad dann in meinen Twingo passt, würde ich mich ab dem Cafe Waldfrieden anschließen. Ich wohne am Eickener Markt - also vielleicht 5 Kilometer entfernt.


----------



## Gudyo (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
keine Sorge, von den 60 km gehen gut 2/3 über Feld und Forstwege. Deshalb habe ich die Landwehrrunde in 2 etwa gleich große Runden gestückelt wobei meine Hausrunde eigentlich die mit höherem Trailanteil ist. Zeitnahme gibt's bei mir nicht und keiner muss irgendwas beweisen. Die Sache soll Spaß machen und zwar allen! Wir haben selten jemanden verloren aber es kann durchaus passieren wen ein ortsunkundiger dabei ist.
Daher wird, egal wie schnell der Langsamste ist, beim Abbiegen gewartet.
Helm und Ersatzschlauch sind ein Muss, Werkzeug und Pumpe kann auch nicht schaden!

In letzter Zeit ist es etwas ruhig geworden hier im Forum. Eigentlich versuchen wir hier aber mindestens einmal in der Woche zu fahren. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit einfach reinschreiben und warten ob sich jemand meldet. Meist wird der Mittwoch genommen. Gleiches gilt für Touren am WE, wer keine Zeit oder keinen Bock hat, meldet sich einfach nicht und gut ist. Es wäre nur nett, wen man kurz bescheid gibt wen einem was dazwischen kommt, sonst wartet man vergeblich und das ist Seise!
Ach ja, vorschlagen = vorfahren 

@ Chrishapunkt:  brauchst nicht zum Cafe Waldfrieden zu kommen, lese dich um 14.30 am Müllberg Kaldenkirchenerstr. auf, liegt auf der Route.
Kürzellexikon
WE= Wochenende
SH=Süchtelner Höhen
BT=Bismarkturm
PP= Parkplatz
JH=Jugendherberge
WS=Weisser Stein
HH=Hinsbecker Höhen
KK= Kaldenkirchenerstr.

So wird aus 14 Uhr PP JH HH Richtung BT und zurück ein  ganzer Satz !


----------



## Hardtail-GK (17. Januar 2014)

Super, dann würde ich schon mal mein Interesse für eine Mittwochstour nächste Woche ankündigen, sofern ihr nicht schon vor 18-19h (wg Job) startet. Kenne jetzt nur SH, würd aber auch anderswo mitfahren wollen.


----------



## Chrishapunkt (17. Januar 2014)

Wow, das klingt super! Kaldenkirchener Straße ist ja quasi vor der Haustür. Sobald ich das Rad habe, melde ich mich zum Mitkommen am  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducsasch (17. Januar 2014)

Servus!

Das hört sich interessant an, ich würde mich ggfs. am Wochenende auch mal anschließen, komme aus Helenabrunn und mein Weg zu SH führt eh am Waldfrieden vorbei.

Diesen So. allerdings noch nicht, da starten wir beim CTF Klinkum.


----------



## Schwungmasse (17. Januar 2014)

Nachdem heute mein innerer Schweinehund fremderschlagen wurde ( danke Chris, war schick) könnte ich mir ein therapeutisches Fahren am Sonntag auch vorstellen.
Friedhelm, wenn du deinen Schweinehund platt kriegst, magst mich mitnehmen?

Hab mein Fahrradtransporter Problem nämlich noch nicht gelöst.

Micha, hast du dir nen Hecht geangelt? ;-)

Alex, gilt das als Lebenszeichen?

MFG C.

PS: 16. Januar, heute die Winterreifen aufs Fahrrad gezogen. Peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## Mätz__ (17. Januar 2014)

Danke Carsten! Ist akzeptiert. Auch wenn ich dich gerne mal wieder in voller Lebensgröße sehen würde... ist ja schon sehr lange her. Vielleicht geht nächste Woche Sonntag ja was 
Angenehmes Wochenende und vielleicht sehen wir uns in Wegberg..


----------



## Gudyo (18. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
@C. : und es lebt!! 7.45 bei dir,ok?
Schön das hier mal wieder was los ist, hab sogar Pedro gestern am weiterfahren gehindert, war ein netter Rückweg von den SH!
@Chrishapunkt : Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf, hatte dich tatsächlich missverstanden aber beim 2 Lesen war es klar.
@Ducsasch: Immer willkommen, wir starten Morgen auch in Klinkum. Wen du eine überdimensionale Biene Maja auf einem BMC siehst, haste mich gefunden!
@micha: Macht es jetzt mit dem Dings weniger Bums ?
Freu mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## Schwungmasse (18. Januar 2014)

0745 ? Uähh.

OK, geht klar. ;-)

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Januar 2014)

Nabend,

Also 9:00 Uhr am Start?!

Komme mit dem Weichen, also gemütlich....


----------



## Gudyo (18. Januar 2014)

Nabend, denke schon.


----------



## Ducsasch (18. Januar 2014)

@Ducsasch: Immer willkommen, wir starten Morgen auch in Klinkum. Wen du eine überdimensionale Biene Maja auf einem BMC siehst, haste mich gefunden!

Sehr schön!
Ich werde die Augen offenhalten!


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Januar 2014)

Moin moin ! Na dann wünsch ich euch ne Unfallfreie und schöne Runde in Klinkum  Ich darf derweil schaffen gehn 
@Friedhelm war doch noch ne klasse Runde  Dabei war ich der Meinung euch verpasst zu haben 
@Ducsasch und Chrischapunkt :Schön euch in unserer Runde begrüßen zu können 

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (20. Januar 2014)

Na da denkt mal schon alles zu kennen nur um dann feststellen zu müssen, das es vor der Haustüre noch so einiges gibt was man noch nicht gefahren ist. Wie nicht anders zu erwartet haben wir Michel und seine Kumpels  erfolgreich vor uns hergetrieben. Nach ca. 5 km waren die außer Sicht . Gemütlich, nach unserer Auffassung, sind wir dann in das Meinwegegebiet eingebogen. Den schweren Uphill haben die Veranstalter gottlob als Downhill eingebaut. Über etliche, für mich neue Trails, ging es dann munter rauf und runter. Gefühlt waren das viel mehr HM als der Tacho uns am Ende zugestehen wollte. Die Strecke war hervorragend beschildert und auch wen ein Spaßvogel versucht hat uns durch Schilderklau vom rechten Weg abzubringen ist ihm das nicht gelungen. Diese frühe CTF zu veranstalten ist sicher ein Risiko aber besser kann man es kaum machen als die Leute vom SV Klinkum. Streckenposten an gefährlichen Straßen, gute Beschilderung, Duschen, Waschplatz für´s Bike und lecker Kuchen für kleines Geld, so geht CTF! Mir hat es sehr gefallen auch um den ein oder anderen Bekannten mal wiederzusehen. Danke auch an C. für den Geleitschutz.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Januar 2014)

Wir haben an der 1. Verpflegung gewartet, bis uns kalt wurde....

War eine coole CTF!


----------



## Ducsasch (20. Januar 2014)

Fand 


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wir haben an der 1. Verpflegung gewartet, bis uns kalt wurde....
> 
> War eine coole CTF!



Fand ich auch! Bin früher nur RTF gefahren, hat sich absolut gelohnt, tolle Organisation!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (22. Januar 2014)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Super, dann würde ich schon mal mein Interesse für eine Mittwochstour nächste Woche ankündigen, sofern ihr nicht schon vor 18-19h (wg Job) startet. Kenne jetzt nur SH, würd aber auch anderswo mitfahren wollen.



Muss heute leider lange arbeiten und bin damit raus für´s Mittwochsradeln


----------



## Gudyo (23. Januar 2014)

Na da haste aber was verpasst gestern . Ne im Ernst, war nach 1 1/2 Stunden auch wieder im Stall weil kalt, kennt man so schon gar nicht mehr. Freitag 14 Uhr Waldfrieden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Hardtail-GK (23. Januar 2014)

Freitag 14h ist wieder nix für mich, da bin ich noch Brötchen verdienen ... Ich vertraue weiterhin auf die nahe Zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Morgen kleine Runde Blaue Lagune, Hinsbeck und Tor 9. Start in WD gegen 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## Winthor (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.

Wie ich sehe haben wir (vielleicht) zwei neue Mitfahrer.
Herzlich Willkommen Hardtail-GK und Ducsasch!

Leider ging die Familienfeierlichkeit am Sonntag vom CTF Klinkum vor.
Sorry, wäre gerne mitgefahren.
Würde denn einer von euch mit die die Strecke nachfahren?
Geht auch leider nur am WE, da ich zu spät Feierabend habe um unter 
der Woche zu fahren, wenn noch kein 2tes Auto da ist.
Da hab ich im Moment noch keine Klamotten für kälteres Wetter habe,
geht im Moment nix unter 7-8°.
Das 29er braucht noch ein paar Wochen, weil im Haushalt noch was zu 
Bruch gegangen ist, das was Vorrang hatte. (und XT hat nun mal Ihren Preis)

So long und bis bald

Stefan


----------



## Gudyo (28. Januar 2014)

Hi Stefan,
das dürfte so eine Sache sein mit dem nachfahren, ich hab mir nicht alles gemerkt Aber im Prinzip ist es etwas von deiner Hausrunde gemischt mit Trails um den  Tempel, einer Prise Rosenthaler Schweiz und ein wenig 6Eichen. Der Trailanteil ist mit ca. 1/3 recht übersichtlich da die Anfahrt von Klinkum aus halt eher unspektakulär ist.  Wir können aber gerne mal ne Exkursion machen und die Trails suchen um da eine neue Heimatkunde draus zu stricken, C. (das Faultier) hatte da so etwas erwähnt.  Ohne Winterklamotten kann ich dir nur abraten vom Biken unter 10 Grad, nach spätestens 45 Minuten sind deine Füße kalt und dann macht es gar keinen Spaß mehr.
@Rest: Heute 17.30 Uhr fahr ich bei mir los in Richtung KK PP. 18 Uhr Müllberg MG Hausrunde
@ALL: Jemand Erfahrung mit Ryde/Rigida Felgen? Hab da einen Schnapper im Auge für mein Nicolai, heißen Ryde Beasty 32 und kosten reduziert gerade mal nen Doppelzentner. Naben sind von Novatec, soviel hab ich schon rausbekommen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Januar 2014)

Sorry Guydo, ich fall wegen Brötchengeber (Mittagdienst )aus


----------



## Winthor (28. Januar 2014)

SV Klinkum hat den GPS Track auf ihrer Seite zur Verfügung gestellt 
und ich hatte mir das File runtergeladen.
Runtastic Mountain Bike kann ja jetzt auch gpx Tracks importieren.
D.h. ich könnte auch gemütlich vor fahren.

Reichen Neopren Überschuhe und dickere Socken wenn's etwas frischer wird?


----------



## Taz69 (28. Januar 2014)

Moin,auf Gpsies gibts den Track auch.Ich wollt die Tour auch noch mal fahren, aber Start von Zuhause.Ich werd Freitag auch meine Hausrunde drehen ab 13-14Uhr.lg


----------



## Winthor (28. Januar 2014)

@Taz69: was heißt denn von zu hause aus?

Vielleicht kann man sich ja unterwegs treffen....


----------



## Taz69 (28. Januar 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> @Taz69: was heißt denn von zu hause aus?
> 
> Vielleicht kann man sich ja unterwegs treffen....


 Ich wohne  1km vom Müllberg in Rheydt und fahre über Wegberg nach Dalheim


----------



## Winthor (28. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre an Wegberg vorbei und zwar komme ich immer 
am Grenzlandring an der Kläranlage raus. Feltenbergweg oder so...
Aus Richtung Lüttelforst fahre ich den Rickelrather Trail runter.

Aber von Rheydt aus nach Wegberg ist auch schon ne ganze "Ecke"


----------



## Taz69 (28. Januar 2014)

Nabend,sind so 10km.Ist ja nicht die WeltWir können uns ja mal da Treffen und stückel fahren von der Runde.Ich fahre immer durch Wegberg und die Friedhofstrasse an dem Gewässer vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (28. Januar 2014)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> das dürfte so eine Sache sein mit dem nachfahren, ich hab mir nicht alles gemerkt Aber im Prinzip ist es etwas von deiner Hausrunde gemischt mit Trails um den  Tempel, einer Prise Rosenthaler Schweiz und ein wenig 6Eichen. Der Trailanteil ist mit ca. 1/3 recht übersichtlich da die Anfahrt von Klinkum aus halt eher unspektakulär ist.  Wir können aber gerne mal ne Exkursion machen und die Trails suchen um da eine neue Heimatkunde draus zu stricken, C. (das Faultier) hatte da so etwas erwähnt.  Ohne Winterklamotten kann ich dir nur abraten vom Biken unter 10 Grad, nach spätestens 45 Minuten sind deine Füße kalt und dann macht es gar keinen Spaß mehr.
> @Rest: Heute 17.30 Uhr fahr ich bei mir los in Richtung KK PP. 18 Uhr Müllberg MG Hausrunde
> @ALL: Jemand Erfahrung mit Ryde/Rigida Felgen? Hab da einen Schnapper im Auge für mein Nicolai, heißen Ryde Beasty 32 und kosten reduziert gerade mal nen Doppelzentner. Naben sind von Novatec, soviel hab ich schon rausbekommen.




Na ja ich hoffe keiner hier verwechselt mich mit irgendeiner Authorität auf dem Gebiet oder so aber biken im Winter habsch ja nu hinreichend Erfahrung mit und das geht auch mit Sommerklamotten. Einfach paar Lagen übereinander ziehen und vielleicht bisschen Fußbalsam auf Flossen und Schweißmaucken. Wollene Socken über die Schuhe ist ein guter Ersatz für Überschuhe.
Zu deinen Rädern würd´ ich sagen nimm sie wenn sie neu sind und geöst. Sonst lass die Finger davon denn Wegwerfdinger gibt´s schon für die Hälfte....
Frohes Radeln!


----------



## pruus (28. Januar 2014)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> das dürfte so eine Sache sein mit dem nachfahren, ich hab mir nicht alles gemerkt Aber im Prinzip ist es etwas von deiner Hausrunde gemischt mit Trails um den  Tempel, einer Prise Rosenthaler Schweiz und ein wenig 6Eichen. Der Trailanteil ist mit ca. 1/3 recht übersichtlich da die Anfahrt von Klinkum aus halt eher unspektakulär ist.  Wir können aber gerne mal ne Exkursion machen und die Trails suchen um da eine neue Heimatkunde draus zu stricken, C. (das Faultier) hatte da so etwas erwähnt.  Ohne Winterklamotten kann ich dir nur abraten vom Biken unter 10 Grad, nach spätestens 45 Minuten sind deine Füße kalt und dann macht es gar keinen Spaß mehr.
> @Rest: Heute 17.30 Uhr fahr ich bei mir los in Richtung KK PP. 18 Uhr Müllberg MG Hausrunde
> @ALL: Jemand Erfahrung mit Ryde/Rigida Felgen? Hab da einen Schnapper im Auge für mein Nicolai, heißen Ryde Beasty 32 und kosten reduziert gerade mal nen Doppelzentner. Naben sind von Novatec, soviel hab ich schon rausbekommen.




Na ja ich hoffe keiner hier verwechselt mich mit irgendeiner Authorität auf dem Gebiet oder so aber biken im Winter habsch ja nu hinreichend Erfahrung mit und das geht auch mit Sommerklamotten. Einfach paar Lagen übereinander ziehen und vielleicht bisschen Fußbalsam auf Flossen und Schweißmaucken. Wollene Socken über die Schuhe ist ein guter Ersatz für Überschuhe.
Zu deinen Rädern würd´ ich sagen nimm sie wenn sie neu sind und geöst. Sonst lass die Finger davon denn Wegwerfdinger gibt´s schon für die Hälfte....
Frohes Radeln!


----------



## Schwungmasse (28. Januar 2014)

Zu den Felgen? Keine Ahnung!

Novatec?	 Füsse weg!! Das sind die, die ich immer kaputt kriege. Achse gebrochen, Freilauf gerissen und Verzahnung durchgedreht.
Waren verschiedene Modelle, gelabelt als AS Hausmarke.

Gerade bei nem Nicolei würde ich es anständig machen. Wenn schon nicht aus Snobismus (hab schliesslich auch AS auf dem Liteville gefahren), dann wenigstens haltbares Material auf dem Rad fürs Grobe. Bei deiner Radwechselfrequenz auf jeden Fall Achssystem umbaubar!!

Fahren bei Kälte:

Mehrlagensystem ist gut, Knie natürlich abgedeckt.

Schuhe vorwärmen, zb auf der Heizung, Neopren Überschuhe verzögern das Kaltwerden.
Plattformpedale mit Wanderschuhen und zwei paar Socken geht auch ganz gut, da kann auch kein Klick einfrieren.
Bei Minus Temperaturen hat aber nix länger als 1,5 Stunden gehalten.

Unbedingt Kopfbedeckung unterm Helm, Buff oder bei Frost Fleecemutze ( OHREN)

Am besten Trinkrucksack mit isoliertem Schlauch oder Schlauch in der Jacke verstecken.
Gesöff vorwärmen und nach dem Trinken in die Blase zurückpusten.

MFG Faultier


----------



## Gudyo (29. Januar 2014)

Das ist richtig mit dem Ziebelmodel, das Problem sind die Füße. Erst seid ich mir ordentliche Winterschuhe gekauft hab kann ich bis zu 2 Stunden fahren um die Null Grad. Unter Null geht es auch damit höchstens eine Stunde.
Zunächst mal danke für die Tipps. Novatec ist nicht Funworks, das sind Chosennaben laut meiner Information. Hab mir nur gedacht meine Hops auf 29er aufbauen zu lassen da ich ja mittlerweile auch ein Riesenrad fahre. Naja werde mich weiter umhören. Heute 17.30 Uhr zweites Angebot für meine Hausrunde. Bin gegen 18 Uhr am Müllberg MG.


----------



## Winthor (29. Januar 2014)

Mein neues Rad bekommt Novatec Naben und mein Händler schwört drauf. 
Und andere Kunden meines Händlers auch.
Früher waren die Rigida Felgen mal gut. Die roten Felgen auf meinem jetzigen Bike sind
Rigida Felgen. Die wurden allerdings noch vor der Übernahme durch Ryde gefertigt.
Ryde hatte die aus dem Programm genommen, weil die zu teuer in der Produktion waren.

Ich werde mich hüten bei Temperaturen unter 7-8° zu fahren.
Für meine Schuhe habe ich Neopren Innensohlen und Neopren-Überschuhe.
Leider habe ich weder was für die Knie, noch was für die Murmel um es unter den Helm zu ziehen.

Da ich wahrscheinlich in der nächsten Monat einen Heckträger für Fahrräder besitzen werde, wollte 
ich mal anfragen wie es mit einer Eifel-Tour zum Nürburgring aussieht? Die sollte einigermaßen weit
im Voraus geplant werden.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Boge (29. Januar 2014)

Für deine Murmel empfehle ich dir eine Softshell Helmmütze ca.10-15,-€.
Eine lange Softshellhose reicht bei den Temperaturen völlig aus. 
Ich fahre selber ca.10 mal ab April zum Nürburgring.
Ich würde mich gerne bei diversen Eifeltouren anschließen.
Hab mir mal das Buch Mountainbiken in der Eifel gekauft, da sind 15 MTB Touren beschrieben.


----------



## pruus (29. Januar 2014)

Runde Nbr scheit coole Nummer zu sein. Hätte schon Bock. Samstagsnachmittags hin, Sonntag fahren. Wer plant´s?


----------



## Boge (29. Januar 2014)

Da ich auch Motorsport infiziert bin, würde ich gerne Samstags zum VLN Rennen fahren und Sonntags eine Runde mit dem Bike um den Ring drehen.
Hier die Renntermine für die VLN Saison 2014.
Sollten sich genug Mitfahrer für diese Tour finden bzw. interessieren, würde ich auch die Planung übernehmen.


----------



## Winthor (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 19 km vom Ring aufgewachsen und ein Freund von mir hat sich schon angeboten, dass wir dort die Autos abstellen, von dort aus die 19/20 KM zum Ring fahren, eine Runde um den Ring und dann zurück. 
Mein Freund würde dann das Essen und den Grill vorbereiten. Voraussetzung ist, dass wir das Essen mitbringen und er auch ein Stück Fleisch mitessen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (29. Januar 2014)

Boge schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 270301 Da ich auch Motorsport infiziert bin, würde ich gerne Samstags zum VLN Rennen fahren und Sonntags eine Runde mit dem Bike um den Ring drehen.
> Hier die Renntermine für die VLN Saison 2014.
> Sollten sich genug Mitfahrer für diese Tour finden bzw. interessieren, würde ich auch die Planung übernehmen.




Habe fast zwanzig Jahre selber Motorradrennen gefahren ( letztes Jahr noch als Gastfahrer bei den Dortmundern im Reinoldus-6-Stunden )
aber schaun wie andere fahren mag ich nicht....
Macht ja nix; kann ja den Samstag eh erst spät dort sein. Wäre jedenfalls sehr motiviert mit zu kommen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Januar 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Ich bin 19 km vom Ring aufgewachsen und ein Freund von mir hat sich schon angeboten, dass wir dort die Autos abstellen, von dort aus die 19/20 KM zum Ring fahren, eine Runde um den Ring und dann zurück.
> Mein Freund würde dann das Essen und den Grill vorbereiten. Voraussetzung ist, dass wir das Essen mitbringen und er auch ein Stück Fleisch mitessen kann.




Dabei....


----------



## Winthor (30. Januar 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Dabei....



Super!

Wer noch?

Die Tour würde ich so planen, dass wir sehr früh morgens in Mayen sind und
gemütlich die Tour fahren können.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (30. Januar 2014)

Theoretisch gern dabei ... allerdings grad Knieschaden und am 04Feb Termin beim Sportopäden 

Ihr plant aber eh nicht aktuell sondern für wann genau?


----------



## Winthor (30. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen eh nicht vor April.
1. Ich bin nicht im Training
2. Wollte ich es früh genug mit euch abstimmen um einen Termin zu finden und wie viele von euch überhaupt so was mitmachen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail-GK (30. Januar 2014)

Joa, wär dann vorbehaltlich Diagnose dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boge (30. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass vor April nichts geht.
Zurzeit liegt Schnee am Ring.


----------



## Winthor (31. Januar 2014)

Die Route um die Nordschleife ist die aus dem Mountain Bike Magazin.
Eine Route von Mayen dorthin muss ich entweder entwerfen oder ich 
finde noch einen Guide aus der alten Clique.

Eine in meinen Augen schlechte Alternative wäre die Strecke über die Bundesstraße,
aber das wollte ich mir mit den guten Stollenreifen ersparen. Macht auch keinen Spaß. 

Nach jetzigem Stand sind wir also zu dritt...


----------



## Mätz__ (31. Januar 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Die Route um die Nordschleife ist die aus dem Mountain Bike Magazin.
> Eine Route von Mayen dorthin muss ich entweder entwerfen oder ich
> finde noch einen Guide aus der alten Clique.
> 
> ...



Naja also noch ist es ja recht früh um für den April was zu planen. Aber das ganze unternehmen an sich klingt sehr anziehend! Wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein carbon hardteil brauche um euch folgen zu können, wäre ich auch dabei.

Anderes Thema: Ist schonmal jemand so ein Enduro Rennen mitgefahren? In Belgien sind im März einige und ein Kumpel will so eins mit mir starten....


----------



## Hardtail-GK (1. Februar 2014)

Die Enduroserie von Patric Maes soll wohl ganz gut für Einsteiger sein. Ansonsten frag doch mal in der Enduro NRW IG.


----------



## Dutchmanny (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei ,aber bitte nicht am Wochenende vom 12 April.


----------



## pruus (1. Februar 2014)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41880.html

scheint das diese etwas kurzweiliger ist als die offizielle MTB-Runde. Wer hat ein Navi am Bock? Aber vermutlich wissen die locals ja eh alles bikeenswertes


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Navigation sollte gehen.

Termin bin ich für den Mai, da im April CTF Grefrath und Essen sind.

@Mätz: ich fahre mit dem weichen Schwarzen .


----------



## Winthor (1. Februar 2014)

Moin.
Ich denke auch, dass Mai eine gute Zeit sein sollte.
Bis dahin sollte ich mich auch an das neue Bike gewöhnt haben.

Die strecke werde ich als gpx Track zur Verfügung stellen,
dann könnt ihr euch die mal anschauen.


----------



## Gudyo (1. Februar 2014)

Montag tagsüber jemand Zeit und Lust? Hab mir frei genommen wegen Superbowl.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (1. Februar 2014)

Schau mir den auch an - allerdings ohne freien Tag danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (1. Februar 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Die Route um die Nordschleife ist die aus dem Mountain Bike Magazin.
> Eine Route von Mayen dorthin muss ich entweder entwerfen oder ich
> finde noch einen Guide aus der alten Clique.
> 
> ...


Servus,ich komm vielleicht auch mit.Muss nur fit werden für euchund schauen ob Termin passt


----------



## Winthor (1. Februar 2014)

unfitter als ich kann derzeit keiner sein...


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Februar 2014)

Und ich dachte wir fahren für'n Spaß......


----------



## Winthor (1. Februar 2014)

Klar fahren wir für den Spaß.  Aber ich will auch ankommen und noch die Kraft fürs Grillen haben. :-D
Die Eifel ist nicht zu unterschätzen. 
War lange nicht mehr da. :-(

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwungmasse (1. Februar 2014)

Friedhelm, die Herausfordrung für Montag nehm ich wahrscheinlich an.

Hängt davon ab, ob die drohende Rüsselseuche, die mich gerade im Hals kratzt, morgen ganz ausbricht.

Können wir morgen abstimmen.

@ All an der Nordschleife war ich Sonntag auch. War gesperrt wegen Schnee, der aber laut Webcam schon wieder weg ist.

Und ich hab noch nen traurigen Rekord aufgestellt:

Jetzt hab ich offiziel einige Fahrrad-eine Motorrad und eine Autobremse gegrillt. Dieses Serienzeug reicht einfach nicht für grosse Jungs ;-)

MFG C.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Februar 2014)

Tja, wer bremst verliert.....


----------



## Schwungmasse (2. Februar 2014)

Oder aber auch:

Wer vor der Kurve nicht bremsen muss, war auf der Geraden zu langsam ;-)

Friedhelm, wie schauts?

MFG C.


----------



## Gudyo (2. Februar 2014)

Ahr, Nürburgring, Meinwege, WS? 11 Uhr wäre gut, vorher Frühstück im Mokka?
Er fuhr geradeaus, was in Kurven zum verlassen der Fahrbahn führt!


----------



## Schwungmasse (2. Februar 2014)

1100 Uhr Mokka ist gut.
Meine Rache/Rüsselseuche ist gerade noch nicht so kooperativ.
Fahren auf jeden Fall,aber obs für was grosses reicht oder nur für SH, entscheide ich am liebsten morgen, wenn dir das recht ist.

MFG C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (2. Februar 2014)

Ok,bringe Träger mit zum Mokka, Rest klärt sich dann


----------



## Winthor (2. Februar 2014)

Man über 8 Wochen ohne zu fahren und heute 30 km. Was tun mir die Knochen weh. Aber es war mir nicht kalt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Winthor (4. Februar 2014)

Mätz__ schrieb:


> Naja also noch ist es ja recht früh um für den April was zu planen. Aber das ganze unternehmen an sich klingt sehr anziehend! Wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein carbon hardteil brauche um euch folgen zu können, wäre ich auch dabei.



Sehr gut. Tröste Dich, ich fahre auch nur Alu...

Es ist auch nie zu früh so was zu planen. Dann kann auch Niemand sagen, dass er es nicht gewußt hat.

So wie ich die Eifel kenne, geht da eh nix vor April/Mai. Als ich noch da gewohnt habe, hatten wir 
Ende April noch Schnee. Zwar nur kurz, schw...kalt wars trotzdem.


----------



## Kizou (4. Februar 2014)

En


Mätz__ schrieb:


> Naja also noch ist es ja recht früh um für den April was zu planen. Aber das ganze unternehmen an sich klingt sehr anziehend! Wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein carbon hardteil brauche um euch folgen zu können, wäre ich auch dabei.
> 
> Anderes Thema: Ist schonmal jemand so ein Enduro Rennen mitgefahren? In Belgien sind im März einige und ein Kumpel will so eins mit mir starten....


 

Enduro-Rennen sind wirklich klasse.
Du stehst völlig relaxt am Start, fährst relativ entspannt zu den Stages hoch und unter Volldampf die Stages runter.
Die Zusammengehörigkeit ist einfach eine Andere als, z.B. bei einem Marathon.

Ich kann nur von der Spezialiced Sram Enduro Series sprechen, aber dort war der Zusammenhalt vor und nach den Stages der Hammer.
Ich hatte richtig viel Spass mit den Jungs.

Alles in Allem ein gutes Format !

Ich werde dieses Jahr wieder dabei sein !!


----------



## pruus (8. Februar 2014)

Morgen mal ´ne Tour pedalieren. Halb neun am Laden los, Depot, Weißer Stein, Schlucht und irgendwie zurück. Mitfahrer welcom aber müssen leider so früh los weil Heiko´s misses Burzeltag hat.... ;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Februar 2014)

Morgen. 

Montag jemand dabei. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (16. Februar 2014)

Moin.

Montag nicht, aber würde heute Jemand mit fahren.
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das Bike dreckig wird. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Dutchmanny (20. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht einer Lust am Sontag zu fahren?


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Februar 2014)

Yep......


----------



## Winthor (20. Februar 2014)

Yepp.
Wo?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail-GK (20. Februar 2014)

Würd jmd nächste Woche eine ruhige Runde Do oder Fr fahren? Kann nach Kniepause aber höchstens so 1.5 Std bei Schleichfahrt


----------



## Schwungmasse (21. Februar 2014)

Morgen (Samstag) ne Reharunde?

Mittellang und ruhig

MFG C.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (21. Februar 2014)

WE kann ich leider wegen Familienfestivät im hohen Norden nicht, aber Reha-Runde würd´s treffen


----------



## Olli.P. (21. Februar 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Vielleicht einer Lust am Sontag zu fahren?


So, nach langer Zeit melde ich auch mal wieder.Hätte Lust, bin aber absoluter Anfänger.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Schwungmasse (21. Februar 2014)

Nächste woche geht auch klar. können wir kurzfristig noch abklaren.

MFG C.


----------



## Finnwulf (22. Februar 2014)

Ist zwar jetzt arg kurzfristig, aber wie siehts denn mit heute noch aus? Carsten? Eher so Reha-mäßig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (22. Februar 2014)

Jungs, wie sieht's mit morgen aus?
Auch eher ne Reha-Runde. 
Letzte 47 km Tour nur mit nem 15er Schnitt gefahren. 

Ich hab vor eine ruhige Meinweg - Dahlheim - Runde zu rollen, bin aber für andere Sachen offen.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchmanny (22. Februar 2014)

Bin für morgen raus, im Moment verbringe ich meine Zeit auf dem wc.


----------



## pruus (22. Februar 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus, im Moment verbringe ich meine Zeit auf dem wc.




pow, manne, sjeij mich meug. Sjtirkte, jong, wantj et is ein heftich baasje deze!


----------



## Schwungmasse (24. Februar 2014)

Sorry, Finnwulf, aber das war dann doch zu knapp.

Wie siehts sonst in der Reha Abteilung aus für diese Woche?

MFG C.


----------



## Winthor (24. Februar 2014)

Kommt drauf an wann. Vielleicht Freitag. 
Die Tour gestern war echt anstrengend und unter der Woche bin ich zu spät zu hause.
Mein Bike braucht auch noch einen Service. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail-GK (24. Februar 2014)

Do oder Fr gerne, allerdings kann ich je nach Arbeit auch erst ab nachmittag/frühen abend.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. Februar 2014)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Do oder Fr gerne, allerdings kann ich je nach Arbeit auch erst ab nachmittag/frühen abend.



Do ist bei mir mittlerweile bereits verplant.


----------



## Schwungmasse (26. Februar 2014)

OK, Freitag es ist.

Wann und wo treffen wir uns zur Reharunde?

MFG C.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. Februar 2014)

Ich kenn mich nirgendwo aus, insofern freie Wahl!

Könnte ab 16h aus dem Büro raus (Krefeld) und müsste dann nur noch die Fahrtzeit zum Treffpunkt einkalkulieren 

Enduro-HT reicht? Der limitierende Faktor sitzt eh auf dem Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,
mein Bike musste zum Händler. Die Gabel hatte Luft verloren und noch andere Kleinigkeiten. 
Ich bin auch frühestens 16 Uhr hier in Willich raus, muss dann noch zum Händler und mich umziehen.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. Februar 2014)

Hmmm ... weil du, Winthor, es letztens noch erwähntest: 47km sind keine Reha für mich, so ein Ausmaß ist für mich noch zu früh. Sagt also bitte vorher Bescheid, was ungefähr ansteht. Danke!


----------



## Winthor (26. Februar 2014)

Ich richte mich da nach euch.
Da bin ich flexibel. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwungmasse (26. Februar 2014)

Endurohardtail reicht völlig für ne Reha Runde.

Da meine Reha noch am Anfang steht, dachte ich an eine Flachstrecke, die am Kaffee Waldfrieden beginnen könnte.

https://www.google.de/maps/@51.2209044,6.3723066,15z

Wann könntet ihr in Ruhe dasein?

MFG C.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. Februar 2014)

Oh, GoogleMaps hat nen neues Layout ... der Routenplaner sagt im schlimmsten Fall ca 45min Anfahrt, also *16.45h sollte machbar sein*. Und Flachetappe hört sich auch gut an.

Hmmm, Cafe Waldfrieden direkt neben der Tierkörperbeseitigungs GmbH ... Sachen gibt´s


----------



## Winthor (26. Februar 2014)

Wie lange soll da gehen?
Hab nur normales Licht.
Sigma Lightster 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (27. Februar 2014)

So rund 1.5 Std dürften von meiner Seite aus ok sein. Wenn danach immer noch nichts zwickt, könnte man ja was dran hängen.


----------



## Schwungmasse (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn wir Treffpunkt 1700 Uhr machen, damits kein Stress wird, hätten wir ca 1,5 Sstunden Tageslicht.
Die Trails liegen so, dass man auch jederzeit auf Feldwege ausweichen kann, Das müsste dann auch mit nen Teelicht am Lenker gehen.

MFG C.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (27. Februar 2014)

Das ist ein Plan. Dann bis morgen am Café - kann man da auch parken oder ist das nur für Kunden? Hab nen grünes Rad, falls sich da hunderte von Bikern tummeln sollten


----------



## Winthor (27. Februar 2014)

Mal sehen, wie es mir morgen geht. Im Moment ist meine Nase zu.
Ob das so gut ist, damit zu fahren. Mein Bike ist wieder in Ordnung. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall Mal mein Zeug einpacken, damit ich am Besten
direkt von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt kommen kann.
Wenn das allerdings so weiter geht, wird da denke ich nix draus. 

Und wenn Alles klappt ist mein neues Bike am Samstag fertig.


----------



## Schwungmasse (28. Februar 2014)

Parken ist kein Problem, Heerscharen von Bikern würd ich nicht erwarten ;-)

Bis nachher.

MFG C.


----------



## Winthor (28. Februar 2014)

Huuuh, kalt iset. 
Ich hoffe das wird noch

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Winthor (28. Februar 2014)

Bin unterwegs...

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Februar 2014)

Sonntag ?.


----------



## pruus (1. März 2014)

Morgen wär´gut! Wo?


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. März 2014)

Fahre von hier aus eine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (3. März 2014)

Nachdem Kopf & Glieder die freitägliche Reha-Runde unbeschadet überstanden haben, wollte ich mal wieder nen Termin anleiern: Freitach oder Samstach? Leider immer noch mit Rehacharakter (nicht länger als so 1.5 Stunden bei gemäßigter Fahrt). Ab April gehen dann bestimmt auch schon wieder längere Experimente


----------



## Boge (3. März 2014)

Da die Wetteraussichten stetig besser werden und ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe, bin ich auch schon Vormittags bereit eine Runde zu drehen.
Wenn einer Lust und Zeit hat, einfach melden.


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. März 2014)

Samstag CTF Schwalmtal. .....


----------



## Hardtail-GK (3. März 2014)

Boge schrieb:


> Da die Wetteraussichten stetig besser werden und ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe, bin ich auch schon Vormittags bereit eine Runde zu drehen.
> Wenn einer Lust und Zeit hat, einfach melden.



Wenn Du in Krefeld vorbeikommen magst, kann ich mich sicher vormittags/mittags für ne kurze Runde vom Bürostuhl lösen 



Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Samstag CTF Schwalmtal. .....



Hmmm, minimal 38km ... das ist derzeit leider zu viel für mich.


----------



## Winthor (3. März 2014)

@Wachtendonker hey Michael. Welche Strecke?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. März 2014)

Die mittlere ....


----------



## Winthor (3. März 2014)

Dabei! 

Wann und wo sollen wir uns denn dann treffen.
Am Start? Der Startpunkt ist ja nur max. 2 km von meiner 
Haustüre weg!


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. März 2014)

Denke gegen 10:00Uhr am Start....


----------



## Winthor (4. März 2014)

Sollte ich schaffen. 
Wird, glaube ich, eine Jungfernfahrt. 
Der Cube Umbau wird nur noch im "Notfall" gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (7. März 2014)

Wie sieht es aus morgen? 
Kommen noch mehr?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. März 2014)

Weiß nicht. Kommen zu 3.


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. März 2014)

Sonntag. ....Schlucht


----------



## fred-star (14. März 2014)

Hey nach langer zeit mal wieder hier morgen jemand lust auf eine lockere runde SH?


----------



## pruus (15. März 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sonntag. ....Schlucht



Scheit, verdammter! kann nicht, krank.


----------



## fred-star (15. März 2014)

Borgen hat meine bessere Hälfte Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstrum (18. März 2014)

Achtung an alle Dirtstreckenbenutzer am Parkplatz Sportpark Süchteln!

Als ich heute mit meiner Süßen ein wenig im Wald unterwegs war und die tolle Dirtstrecke bewundert habe, entdeckten wir eine asoziale Drahtfalle, die in ca. 40 cm Höhe in der Auslaufzone von einem Kicker gespannt war! 

Prüft bitte Eure Dirtstrecke bevor Ihr darunter ballert ja?

monstrum


----------



## fred-star (18. März 2014)

Jemand interesse an einer lockeren runde?


----------



## Finnwulf (18. März 2014)

http://www.presseportal.de/mobil/p_story.htx?mobil&nr=0&firmaid=65857

Polizeipresse zu Drahtfallen in den Süchtelner Höhen


----------



## oliver13007 (19. März 2014)

Jap...gab da noch einen Vorfall in den SH unter anderem war ich dabei und eine paar Freunde von mir. Polizei wird aber informiert!


----------



## monstrum (19. März 2014)

Noch eine Drahtfalle?

Drecks Psycho....


----------



## monstrum (19. März 2014)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Jap...gab da noch einen Vorfall in den SH unter anderem war ich dabei und eine paar Freunde von mir. Polizei wird aber informiert!



Also wenn Ihr noch ne Falle gefunden habt, bitte der Polizei melden, die sind da durchaus interessiert drann!


----------



## oliver13007 (19. März 2014)

Nein keine Falle, ein anderer Vorfall...ich mache keine Angaben hier im Net. Ich stehe schon in Kontakt mit der Polizei Viersen


----------



## fred-star (19. März 2014)

Hallo? Seht ihr meine Beiträge überhaupt?

Lg


----------



## oliver13007 (19. März 2014)

Heute lag noch Stacheldraht auf eine Absprung und ein zweiter Draht wurde gespannt...

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...erradweg100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner

bericht im wdr


----------



## monstrum (19. März 2014)

Stacheldraht?! Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (19. März 2014)

Auf dem Trail...ganz unten...ich habe ein Foto...
Genau auf dem Absprung...die Polizei war vor Ort und hat den Vorfall aufgenommen.

Das muss gestern zwischen 14 und 17:30 Uhr passiert sein.


----------



## arno¹ (20. März 2014)

monstrum schrieb:


> Achtung an alle Dirtstreckenbenutzer am Parkplatz Sportpark Süchteln!
> 
> Als ich heute mit meiner Süßen ein wenig im Wald unterwegs war und die tolle Dirtstrecke bewundert habe, entdeckten wir eine asoziale Drahtfalle, die in ca. 40 cm Höhe in der Auslaufzone von einem Kicker gespannt war!
> 
> ...


das ist doch eine offizielle, sogar tüv-abgenommene strecke, oder?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2014)

Nein, das ist abseits der Hauptwege und die dürfen in NRW lt. Gesetz nicht verlassen werden. Die Strecke ist nicht legal! Es rechtfertigt aber nicht das Vorgehen der Person an der Strecke mit Drahseil spannen und Stacheldraht auslegen.

Bilder vom Stacheldraht+Bäume:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nbp127w6i2czg08/8lL-EYKQok


Passt bitte auf und informiert eure Kollegen und Freunde!


----------



## arno¹ (20. März 2014)

das landesforstgesetz nrw sieht meines wissens vor, dass lediglich "feste" wege genutzt werden müssen - nicht "befestigte" wege

ist das dort ein regelmäßig benutzter fester weg? gibt es dort spaziergänger? nutzen nur biker die "strecke"? ist es nsg? warum gehört die "strecke" nicht zum dirt park viersen? warum nutzen biker diesen weg, wenn es eigentlich einen offiziellen dirt park gibt?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2014)

Der Dirtpark ist an einer ganz anderen Stelle.

Der Trail ist in einem alten Formsandabbaugebiet. Jedoch auch mit Schutt und anderem Schrott zugeschüttet. Es steht dort eine Naturschutzgebiet Schild. Die Sache wird aber gerade geklärt seitens der Polizei und des Grünflächenemts ob es Tatsächlich ein NSG ist da sich das Gebiet Zwischen Hundeplatz und Privatgrundstück befindet. 

Der Trail befindet sich hier: Roter Punkt

https://www.google.de/maps/place/51...3529381,1147m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## arno¹ (20. März 2014)

ok. danke für die infos

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/acht...atz-sportpark-suechteln.690504/#post-11833480


----------



## xRalfx (20. März 2014)

nur mal so......

Viersen-Süchteln (ots) - Am Mittwoch, gegen 14:00 Uhr, musste die Polizei Viersen erneut zu der Mountainbikestrecke in den Süchtelner Höhen ausrücken, an der bereits gestern ein über den Weg gespannter Draht für eine Gefahr gesorgt hatte. Wir hatten am 18.3. in unserer Meldung 386 darüber berichtet. Wenige Meter vom Tatort des gestrigen Eingriffs entfernt, hatten Unbekannte wiederum in Oberschenkelhöhe einen Draht quer über den abschüssigen Weg gespannt. Die Strecke wird nach Erkenntnissen der Polizei auch gerne von radelnden Kindern benutzt. Der silberfarbene Draht war kurz vor einer "Sprungschanze" gespannt und wäre von Radfahrern mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zu erkennen gewesen. Wenn Radler in ein solches Hindernis geraten, sind Stürze mit entsprechenden Verletzungen vorprogrammiert. Die Polizei ermittelt wegen Verdachts des gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr und geht von einem Tatzusammenhang zu dem gestrigen Fall aus. Die Ermittler des Verkehrskommissariats bitten um Hinweise unter der Rufnummer 02162/377-0 und rufen mögliche Sturz- oder Beinahesturzopfer dazu auf, sich ebenfalls zu melden. Das anliegende Foto zeigt die Situation beim Eintreffen der Polizei am Dienstag./ah (390)



Rückfragen bitte an:

Kreispolizeibehörde Viersen

Pressestelle
Antje Heymanns
Telefon: 02162/377-1191


----------



## RealG (20. März 2014)

Auch ich habe mich bereits bei der Polizei gemeldet, denn auch ich hatte vor ein Paar Wochen einen Vorfall mit einem Spaziergänger. Dieser fand unweit der Stelle statt. Ohne wegen der Ermittlungen weitere Details zu nennen, aber dabei wurde mit dem Spannen von Drähten gedroht!

Habe mich im Zusammenhang mit dem Drahtseilspanner auch an die Presse gewendet. Vielleicht können wir Biker unser Image etwas besser darstellen oder endlich einbezogen werden in Diskussionen. Wie oft schimpft man über uns oder spricht von Verboten? Vielleicht können wir erreichen einen eigenen Bereich in den Wäldern zugesprochen zu bekommen? Ich bin bereit mich diesbezüglich zu engagieren. Wie sieht es be Euch aus? Würde das jemand unterstützen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (20. März 2014)

meinst du lokal bei euch tätig werden? bei den leuten von der DIMB http://www.dimb.de/ solltest du infos bekommen, was man machen kann.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. März 2014)

Heut auch davon gehört und dazu gibbet auch nen Artikel 
http://www.bild.de/regional/duessel...sser-legt-stacheldraht-aus-35155094.bild.html

Ansonsten unfallfreies Wochenende 

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2014)

RealG schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mich bereits bei der Polizei gemeldet, denn auch ich hatte vor ein Paar Wochen einen Vorfall mit einem Spaziergänger. Dieser fand unweit der Stelle statt. Ohne wegen der Ermittlungen weitere Details zu nennen, aber dabei wurde mit dem Spannen von Drähten gedroht!
> 
> Habe mich im Zusammenhang mit dem Drahtseilspanner auch an die Presse gewendet. Vielleicht können wir Biker unser Image etwas besser darstellen oder endlich einbezogen werden in Diskussionen. Wie oft schimpft man über uns oder spricht von Verboten? Vielleicht können wir erreichen einen eigenen Bereich in den Wäldern zugesprochen zu bekommen? Ich bin bereit mich diesbezüglich zu engagieren. Wie sieht es be Euch aus? Würde das jemand unterstützen?



ich bin dabei...melde dich mal bei mir...guck mal auf meiner homepage da ist meine facebook link


----------



## monstrum (20. März 2014)

Ich mach auch gerne mit, ich habe da ein paar Bekannte im Stadtrat und den betreffenden Ausschüssen. Ich werde versuchen ein wenig Einfluss auszuüben. Ich fände eine legalisierung einer Dirststrecke cool, z.b vielleicht beim Kletterwald, da könnte man alles überinander machen mit guten Managementmöglichkeiten. Ansonsten wäre ich für Schilder, die eine Art Codex für MTBler, Reiter, Hundebsitzer, Jogger und Walker usw. propagieren, die mehr gegenseitige Rücksicht und Verständnis bringen könnten. 

Hat wer noch was verdächtiges gefunden? Ich hatte heute keine Zeit zum gucken....

LG

Ingo


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2014)

heute war nichts...ich war vor ort...


----------



## arno¹ (20. März 2014)

Schilder und Codex finde ich gut!

Liebe Jugendliche, Mountainbiker, Spaziergänger, Reiter - wir alle wollen hier in die Natur. Bitte respektiert den Anderen und nehmt Rücksicht!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealG (21. März 2014)

Vielleicht war die Nummer mit dem Stacheldraht ja ausch schon ein Trittbrettfahrer? - Eventuell ist jetzt Ruhe, da die Aufregung groß ist. Bin übrigens Mitglied im DIMB. Könnte also dort um Hilfe bitten. - Werde mich bei dir melden juppi13007.


----------



## monstrum (21. März 2014)

Argh! Sat 1 will ein Interview an der Stelle, jetzt gleich um 11 Uhr!

Wenn sonst noch jemand wie ich zu Hause arbeitet und flexibel ist, kann gerne auch kommen!!!


----------



## Winthor (21. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich sag jetzt nicht was man mit diesen Spacken machen sollte...

Aber was Anderes; wer würde Sonntag eine Runde Meinweg mitfahren?
Moderates Tempo, einfach ne Spaßtour es können so 40 - 60 km je
nach Tagesform werden...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## monstrum (22. März 2014)

Von wo und wann würdeste denn losfahren?

MFG

Ingo


----------



## monstrum (24. März 2014)

Nur um das jetzt mal medial abzuschließen: http://www.sat1nrw.de/Archiv/Stacheldraht-gegen-Radfahrer/441d11293/



Immer wachsam bleiben!


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. März 2014)

@ Monstrum Wolln wars hoffen das des nich nochma passiert. Wüde mich auch ma interessieren wieso so einer das macht ?? Baumstämme aufn Trail kommen öfters vor ,nich nur in den Sühos .Aber Nagelbretter ,Stahlseile und Stacheldraht ..... Meine erfahrung is freundlich sein, Speed raus nehmen und rücksicht auf Fußgänger, sind nie verhkehrt auch wenn der ein oder andere Passant nörgelt  Keep Smiling


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2014)

Es war kein Passant...sondern eine ganz andere Person. Ermittlungen laufen.


----------



## monstrum (25. März 2014)

Hoffentlich kann man Ihn überführen und tüchtig verknacken!


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2014)

Ja das hoffe ich auch, aber ich denke eher, dass derjenige auf frischer Tat ertappt werden muss oder er im Zuge der Ermittlungen geständig ist. Abwarten...wir waren gersten gucken und da ist nichts gewesen.


----------



## oliver13007 (25. März 2014)

INFO INFO INFO
wir treffen uns morgen (26.03.2014) abend 20uhr im Freigeist in Viersen, Rintgerstraße 5 ist das...wir wollten uns mal beraten, wie wir mit der Stadt Viersen in kontakt treten, für eine legale Strecke in den Süchtelner Höhen...wenn jemand von euch Zeit hat... kommt doch vorbei.

Wir haben Kontakte zur Stadt Viersen und zum Förster. Wir nutzen jetzt die Aufmerksamtkeit der Medien für unsere Zwecke.

Freue mich auf eure Teilnahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (25. März 2014)

Moin.

Würde hier Jemand mitfahren?

http://www.mullerthalcycling.com/







Je nach Bikegröße könnte ich bis zu 2 Personen mitnehmen.

2 Bike auf dem Heckträger und eins im Kofferaum.
Der der hinten sitzt muss sich den Platz mit seinem Bike teilen. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Landmichel (25. März 2014)

Hallo, wir kommen morgen zu zweit ins Haus Freigeist, das Thema offizielle MTB Strecke in den SH interessiert uns doch sehr!


----------



## oliver13007 (26. März 2014)

Das freut uns, dass Ihr kommt. Bis heute Abend


----------



## Winthor (27. März 2014)

Moin.

1. Was gibt es neues im Bezug auf das Thema offizielle MTB Strecke in den SH?
Ich konnte gestern leider nicht vorbeischauen.

2. Hat heute Abend Jemand Bock ne Feierabendrunde ab Schwalmtal mit mir zu fahren? 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Hardtail-GK (27. März 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> 2. Hat heute Abend Jemand Bock ne Feierabendrunde ab Schwalmtal mit mir zu fahren?



Ab wo würdest du denn fahren und wann und was ? 

Ab Bahnhof Dülken oder Boisheim (bevorzugt) wär für mich drin. Mein Tempo kennste ja und wenn nichts länger als 2 Std heute geht, wär ich dabei.


----------



## Winthor (27. März 2014)

Ich wollte eine Hausrunde fahren. Indem er Regel startet die dann unter der Autobahnbrücke wo die A52 die Bundesstraße unter Ungerath kreuzt. 
Dann wollte ich so gegen 17:30 starten. Aber auch nicht später. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail-GK (27. März 2014)

Ok, aber 17.30h schaff ich nicht. Dann gern ein andermal.


----------



## Winthor (27. März 2014)

Ok.

Am WE wollte ich auch wieder eine Tour fahren.

Wer fährt denn am Sonntag?


----------



## monstrum (27. März 2014)

Ich hätte Lust am SO, wenn ih mit darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (27. März 2014)

Sonntag fahren wir 10.30 ab Oberbocholt Hinsbeck, Wankumer Heide, Venloer Heide und zurück, ca. 28 km.


----------



## monstrum (27. März 2014)

Sehr schön! Ich frag mal die Heimleitung ob ich dann raus zum spielen darf  Vlt kann man sich ja in Süchteln treffen?

LG

Ingo


----------



## Hardtail-GK (28. März 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Sonntag fahren wir 10.30 ab Oberbocholt Hinsbeck, Wankumer Heide, Venloer Heide und zurück, ca. 28 km.



Fahrt ihr die Strecke regelmäßig sonntags? Würd mich dann mal gern anschließen, diesen Sonntag klappt´s leider nicht.


----------



## Landmichel (28. März 2014)

Die Strecke fahren wir jeden Freitag und Sonntag, auch im Winter. Im Sommer fahren wir dann zusätzlich Dienstags in den SH so um die 25 km.


----------



## monstrum (28. März 2014)

Ok, ich kann Sonntach mitfahren 

Können wir uns in Süchteln treffen? LG I.


----------



## Winthor (28. März 2014)

Wolltest Du dann mit dem Rad nach Hinsbeck?
Wie weit ist das?
Ich hab von hier aus schon am die 11-12 km. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstrum (28. März 2014)

Also von Dülken aus auf Asphalt ungefähr 40 min?


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. März 2014)

Hat einer eine Start Adresse in Oberbocholt für mich?
Ich würde gerne mit fahren m Sontag.


----------



## luckydog (29. März 2014)

moin zusammen, nach langer Abstinenz überlege ich auch für Sonntag mit am Start zu sein. 
@Hardtail-GK: Wo/Wann  genau ist der Treffpunkt?
@winthour: wenn das nicht so weit ist, fahr ich da direktomat hin, sonst nehme ich gerne dein Angebot in Anspruch ; ) ...
grüßle Thorsten : )


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. März 2014)

luckydog schrieb:


> @Hardtail-GK: Wo/Wann  genau ist der Treffpunkt?



Ich bin da nicht involviert, lies noch mal nach


----------



## Landmichel (29. März 2014)

Morgen alle Mann! Abfahrt  Sonntag 10.10 Uhr am alten Funkturm SH, Harffweg. Bis denne! Aber dran denken: Wir fahren gemäßigtes Tempo, sind ja schließlich nicht mehr die jüngsten!!!


----------



## Winthor (29. März 2014)

Wo am Harfweg ist das denn? Ich kenne mich noch nicht so aus.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## monstrum (29. März 2014)

Schau mal bei Google Maps unter folgender Adresse: 
Harffweg 51
41749 Viersen, Deutschland
51.295463, 6.339026


Ist von Dülken keine 15 min entfernt!

Und ich bin im moment auch nicht sooo fit, daher gemütlich ist gut!


----------



## Olli.P. (29. März 2014)

monstrum schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Google Maps unter folgender Adresse:
> Harffweg 51
> 41749 Viersen, Deutschland
> 51.295463, 6.339026
> ...


Ist das der eingezäunte Turm?
Überlege ob ich evtl. auch komme.
Denkt an die Zeitumstellung heute Nacht auf Sommerzeit
MfG

Olli


----------



## monstrum (29. März 2014)

Ähm, gib die Adresse mal bei Google Maps ein und lass die die Route per Fahrrad berechnen, ansonsten nimm http://www.radroutenplaner.nrw.de/ und gib den direktesten Weg ein. Mehr kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen.

Bis morgen 

Ingo


----------



## Winthor (29. März 2014)

Ich denke ich werde bis dahin mit dem Auto fahren. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (29. März 2014)

Tja, falle leider einige Zeit aus. Fuss umgeschlagen, wird dick und grün und blau. Aber mein Kumpel ist morgen um 10.10 Uhr am Funkturm. Viel Spaß euch, wäre gerne dabei!


----------



## monstrum (29. März 2014)

Mist! Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2014)

War heute einer in den SH?


----------



## monstrum (29. März 2014)

Leider nicht....


----------



## Dutchmanny (29. März 2014)

Bin morgen um 10nach10 dabei!
Olli....soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand hier in der ecke eine lockere runde?


----------



## monstrum (29. März 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand hier in der ecke eine lockere runde?




Guck mal oben, da ist eine Adresse, Start 10:10 Uhr morgen.


----------



## Olli.P. (30. März 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Bin morgen um 10nach10 dabei!
> Olli....soll ich dich abholen?


Ich komme mit dem Rad, danke Manny fürs Angebot.
@fred-star: Ich kann auch nur locker, hab 5 Monate Zwangspause gehabt

MfG

Olli


----------



## fred-star (30. März 2014)

Sry aber bin nicht aus der Koje gekommen. Mittags fährt keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (30. März 2014)

Nope. Bin gerade zurück. 
War ne coole Tour.

Mittwoch ne Feierabendrunde von Waldniel aus?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas_Stern (30. März 2014)

Servus,

geht jemand nächsten Samstag / Sonntag Süchtelner Höhen fahren?
Würde mich gerne anschliesen.


----------



## fred-star (30. März 2014)

Sonntag ist ctf hier


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. März 2014)

Hallo,

Start ist ab 10:30 Uhr. Ich starte gegen 11:03 Uhr.

http://www.mtb-grefrath.de/ctf-grefrath-2013/index.html


----------



## Winthor (30. März 2014)

Ich bin dabei...

Wieder treffen am Start?

Ist die CTF nicht am Samstag? 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## monstrum (31. März 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Nope. Bin gerade zurück.
> War ne coole Tour.
> 
> Mittwoch ne Feierabendrunde von Waldniel aus?
> ...




Fand ich auch! War gut platt danach und hatte immerhin 50 km aufm Tacho. Mittwoch fahr ich Rennrad, CTF kann ich nur wenn ich jemanden finde der auf meinen Kleinen aufpasst. 

LG


Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (31. März 2014)

Moin Zusammen.

Wie versprochen:

Meine (vorläufige) Tour von meinem alten Heimatort zum Nürburgring und zurück ist online.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mcrcreydlfsutysc

Schauts euch mal an und sagt mir, was ihr davon haltet.

Gruß

Stefan

P.S.: Wie wäre es mit einem Termin um Christi Himmelfahrt herum???
Für alle die da nicht so konform sind: Das ist das Wochenende zum 01. Juni


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. März 2014)

Hallo mein Name Dieter und ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Ich komme aus Süchteln,und bin derjenige der am Sonntag die Tour mit Ingo und Stefen gefahren ist.(Hat echt Spaß gemacht)
Wer hat Lust morgen eine kleine Tour SH und vielleicht noch Landwehr  zufahren.Treffpunkt 17:30 Parkplatz Sportstätte Süchteln.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (31. März 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen.
> 
> Wie versprochen:
> 
> ...


 Moin,sieht ja so nicht schlecht aus,wenns viele Trails hat
Ich bin da schon im Urlaub für 1 Woche.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Winthor (31. März 2014)

@stempelchen64:  Hi Dieter, willkommen im Club und ich hoffe wir können noch mehr so Touren wie gestern machen.  

@Taz69: Hi Thomas, der Termin ist nur ein Vorschlag und (noch) nicht bindend. 

Je mehr dabei sind, desto mehr Spaß macht es.
Viele Trails sind jetzt nicht dabei, weil ich mich ein einer allgemeinen Karte orientieren musste.
Leider kenne ich mich in dem Gebiet nicht mehr so gut aus und es ist 22 Jahre her, dass ich
dort das letzte Mal gefahren bin. 

Und vergiss nicht... nach der Tour ist   und grillen angesagt.
Danach geht es gemütlich zurück an den Niederrhein.


----------



## monstrum (31. März 2014)

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in der Eifel...


----------



## Winthor (31. März 2014)

Dann wird es mal wieder Zeit... 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Winthor (31. März 2014)

Dann wird es mal wieder Zeit... 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk

Grrrr... moderner Spielkram. Jetzt ist das doppelt drinne...


----------



## Taz69 (31. März 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Dann wird es mal wieder Zeit...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


Tach,ja wirds aber nur bei guten Trails /Touren.Für so paar Feldwege fahre ich da nicht hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Deine Tracks die du machst kenn ich ja jetztDachte hast  von jemanden einen guten Track bekommen.
Müssen wir mal Reigi fragen ob der da was kennt,Reigi bitte melden


----------



## fred-star (31. März 2014)

@Dieter wilkommen im forum 

Was haste dir morgen vorgestellt? Km und tempo?


----------



## fred-star (31. März 2014)

@Dieter wilkommen im forum 

Was haste dir morgen vorgestellt? Km und tempo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (31. März 2014)

@Dieter wilkommen im forum 

Was haste dir morgen vorgestellt? Km und tempo?


----------



## fred-star (31. März 2014)

@Dieter wilkommen im Forum 

Was haste dir den vorgestellt morgen? Km? Tempo?


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. März 2014)

Hallo fred-star,
ich dachte an 20-30km im normalen Tempo.
Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dutchmanny (1. April 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen.
> 
> Wie versprochen:
> 
> ...




Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne mit, aber 60 km über schnelstrasse kann ich auch hier fahren. (wenn ich die schaffen würde)
Sorry aber da fehlt mir der Spass!
Wo sind denn eigentlich die Leute geblieben die auch mal spielen wollen?


----------



## Kizou (1. April 2014)

Hi Manny,

wie siehts denn mal wieder mit Brüggen aus ?

Gruss


----------



## monstrum (1. April 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne mit, aber 60 km über schnelstrasse kann ich auch hier fahren. (wenn ich die schaffen würde)
> Sorry aber da fehlt mir der Spass!
> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Leute geblieben die auch mal spielen wollen?




Von Kürrenberg gibt es eine GPS Tour, die meistens abseits der Strassen zu sein scheint, das in Verbindung mit der Nordschleife dürfte eine sehr ordentliche Runde werden. Hier die Tour : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.96823.html

Kann man ja mal überlegen. Dafür muss ich allerdings noch vieeeel fitter werden....

Ingo


----------



## Hardtail-GK (1. April 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Leute geblieben die auch mal spielen wollen?



Sind doch hier!

"Spielen" ist aber genauso breit definiert wie "normales" Tempo . Das eine Spielkind kann sich nur auf der Willinger DH-Linie austoben, das andere ist mit Tables zufrieden ... ich nehm die Tables


----------



## Winthor (1. April 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne mit, aber 60 km über schnelstrasse kann ich auch hier fahren. (wenn ich die schaffen würde)
> Sorry aber da fehlt mir der Spass!
> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Leute geblieben die auch mal spielen wollen?



Ich habe es in der ganzen Runde bestmöglich vermieden Asphalt oder andere Straßen zu fahren.
Es geht zu 90% durch Wald und Querfeldein.

Ich will noch einigermaßen fit am Ring ankommen.
Die Abfahrt von Start-Ziel nach Adenau ist nicht zu verachten, was ich so gelesen habe 
und von Adenau das Stück bis zum Karussell wird nicht umsonst Steilstück genannt. 
Da wäre isch vor 20 Jahren schon einmal fast verhungert.


----------



## Kizou (1. April 2014)

Ich bin vom 17.04- 21.04. in W'berg,.... Wenn Jemand Lust hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (1. April 2014)

monstrum schrieb:


> Von Kürrenberg gibt es eine GPS Tour, die meistens abseits der Strassen zu sein scheint, das in Verbindung mit der Nordschleife dürfte eine sehr ordentliche Runde werden. Hier die Tour : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.96823.html
> 
> Kann man ja mal überlegen. Dafür muss ich allerdings noch vieeeel fitter werden....
> 
> Ingo



Hi Ingo, der fährt auch auch an einem Bach entlang.
Ich habe die Route am Nitzbach entlang gewählt, weil das ein guter Kompromiss ist, damit wir noch einigermaßen frisch ankommen.

Wenn es um Fitness geht, kann Jeder noch ein wenig fitter werden. Das ist ein Spaß-Ausflug und kein Wettbewerb.
So fit bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## monstrum (1. April 2014)

Hehe, vor 10 Jahren hätte ich sowas auffer linken Popobacke abgeritten (hust)


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. April 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne mit, aber 60 km über schnelstrasse kann ich auch hier fahren. (wenn ich die schaffen würde)
> Sorry aber da fehlt mir der Spass!
> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Leute geblieben die auch mal spielen wollen?


Hier. 
Aber es fährt ja keiner mehr mit . Von daher habe ich es aufgegeben zu posten...


----------



## Kizou (1. April 2014)

Es ist hier halt wieder recht "tourenlastig" geworden.

Ich hoffe, dass wir trotzdem diese Jahr wieder ein paar Mann zum " spielen " zusammen bekommen werden.

Ich war jetzt länger raus ( grosszehgelenkentzündung / 6 Wochen liegen )

Für Rehaspielrunden stehe ich aber trotzdem schon zur Verfügung.

Das Endurorennen rückt ja auch schließlich näher.


----------



## monstrum (1. April 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo mein Name Dieter und ich bin neu hier im Forum.
> Ich komme aus Süchteln,und bin derjenige der am Sonntag die Tour mit Ingo und Stefen gefahren ist.(Hat echt Spaß gemacht)
> Wer hat Lust morgen eine kleine Tour SH und vielleicht noch Landwehr  zufahren.Treffpunkt 17:30 Parkplatz Sportstätte Süchteln.
> 
> ...




Argh, ich kann leider nicht!

Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Winthor (1. April 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit morgen????

Feierabendtour ab Waldniel Lange Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstrum (1. April 2014)

Hmm, also ich dachte eher an eventuell ne spätere Runde heute abend, mit Lampen für den Rückweg. Ich muss nich auf meinen Sohn aufpassen...aber wie es aussieht kann ich doch am Samstag RTF bzw. CTF mitfahren (Daumen drück)

LG


Ingo


----------



## Winthor (1. April 2014)

Heute Abend kann ich nicht. Muss mal zu meinem Bikehändler.
Bis Samstag soll der Gabelschaft gekürzt sein.

Wenn du noch eine Transportmöglichkeit nach Grefrath suchst, dann sag bescheid...


----------



## fred-star (1. April 2014)

Bei mir war es heute auch nix mit fahren musste den sohnemann hüten da meine frau krank ist @monstrum sonntag ist die ctf 05.04


----------



## Winthor (1. April 2014)

Die CTF Grefrath findet am Samstag den 05.04.2014 statt. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## monstrum (1. April 2014)

Ich war eben noch 20 km mit Lampe in den SH, hat doch sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich eher breite Wege gefahren bin.

Mit der CTF/RTF könnte klappen, wenn mein Sohnemann bei seinem Kumpel spielen kann 

Jetzt weis ich nur nicht, ob RTF oder CTF. Aber ich glaub ich mach dann das nächste mal RTF.

LG

Igo


----------



## Winthor (2. April 2014)

Moin Zusammen,

wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns mal alle, die die Nürburgring Tour mitfahren wollen, 
oder Interesse daran haben auf einen Kaffee oder ein Bier in irgendeiner der Mühlen 
bei uns in der Gegend treffen?
Da wären die Dahlheimer Mühle, Molzmühle, Pannenmühle, Lüttelforster Mühle...

Wir könnten dann mal die Route besprechen und vielleicht dann auch ein paar Wünsche 
mit berücksichtigen.

@Wachtendonker: Hey Michael, ich fände es toll, wenn Du auch 
mit dabei wärst. Kannst auch noch Jemanden mitbringen.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre heute nochmal SH so um 17:30 treffen Parkplatz Sportstätte.
Länge der Tour ca. 20-30km moderates Tempo.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dutchmanny (2. April 2014)

Schön das es euch noch gibt, ich möchte am Sonntag eine entspannte runde WS fahren wer also Lust hat.
Leider muss ich um 14 uur wieder zu hause sein, möchte also um 11:10 Am WS starten.  




Winthor schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns mal alle, die die Nürburgring Tour mitfahren wollen,
> oder Interesse daran haben auf einen Kaffee oder ein Bier in irgendeiner der Mühlen
> ...



Können wir gerne mal machen!
Fahre am Sontag WS, können uns gerne auch da treffen.


----------



## fred-star (2. April 2014)

Sry ctf ist samstag hatte mich im datum geirrt


----------



## Burmi (2. April 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fahre heute nochmal SH so um 17:30 treffen Parkplatz Sportstätte.
> Länge der Tour ca. 20-30km moderates Tempo.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter, sofern du auch mit einem neuen Gesicht klar kommst, würde ich mich gerne heute spontan bei dir mit dran hängen und mal schauen, was du so unter "moderatem Tempo" verstehst. Bin erst seit Anfang 2014 mit dem MTB unterwegs und versuche u.a. damit einigermaßen Fit zu werden. Ist aber noch ein langer Weg  Genug Ehrgeiz ist aber vorhanden.
Die SH kenne ich nur vom Nordic Walking her. Welchen Parkplatz meinst du ? Den mit der Einfahrt gegenüber von dem Chinaman oder der andere weiter unten ??
Ich fahre einen silbernen Opel Zafira A mit KLE Kennzeichen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (2. April 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Schön das es euch noch gibt, ich möchte am Sonntag eine entspannte runde WS fahren wer also Lust hat.
> Leider muss ich um 14 uur wieder zu hause sein, möchte also um 11:10 Am WS starten.
> 
> 
> ...


Schade, WS wäre klasse . Hab leider Dienst und somit wäre ich erst ab 14.30 am Start .
Wie sieht's in der Woche aus?


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. April 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,
ich habe keine Probleme mit neuen Gesichtern.Ich meinte den Parkplatz schräg gegenüber vom Chinamann oben auf`m Berg.
Bin bis spätestens 17:35 vor Ort.


Gruß


Dieter

PS:
Bin auch nicht so fit.
Komme mit dem MTB. WEISSES Lapierre.


----------



## Winthor (2. April 2014)

@Burmi

@stempelchen64

Ich komme mit meinem Straßen-MTB von Willich runter und fahre weiter nach Schwalmtal.
Da will ich auf mein 29er umsteigen und noch ne kleine Teilstrecke des Schwaltaler CTF Fahren.

Der geht von mir aus nach Rickelrath, Richtung Dahlheim und von dort aus Richtung An de Meer
in Oberkrüchten. Von dort aus nach Amern über Niederkrüchten / Hariksee.

Von Amern aus könnt ihr euch gerne Richtung Dülken auf den Weg machen.
Danach habt ihr auch 40 km auf der Uhr.

Ich fahre gegen 16:45h hier in Willich los.

In welcher Straße ist der Chinaman?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. April 2014)

Hallo Stefan,
ehrlich gesagt sind mir 40km in der Woche nach der Arbeit noch zuviel.
Gib mir noch einen Monat dann klappt das.
Wollte heute SH mit Landwehr.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. April 2014)

Ganz vergessen ich glaube Hindenburgstr.


----------



## Burmi (2. April 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> @Burmi
> 
> In welcher Straße ist der Chinaman?
> 
> ...



Hindenburgstrasse ecke Lobbericherstrasse

Der Parkplatz ist ein Stück weiter Richtung BAB 61. 

Mir sind die 40 Km nicht unbedingt zu viel, ich weiß nur nicht wie schnell ihr unterwegs seit. Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 17:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hindenburgstrasse.


----------



## Boge (2. April 2014)

Bei Eifeltour würde ich mich anschließen, war letzte Woche schon mal an der Nordschleife.
Es kamen bei ca.25Km Streckenlänge 1350m Höhenmeter aufwärts zusammen.
Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit, eine Tour unter die Räder zu nehmen.
http://rad-rebellen.de/2012/09/17/mountainbike-maniacs-infos-tipps/

http://www.eifelbike.de/mtb-touren-termine

http://vulkanbike.de/trailpark/touren-planer/


----------



## Burmi (2. April 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> ich habe keine Probleme mit neuen Gesichtern.Ich meinte den Parkplatz schräg gegenüber vom Chinamann oben auf`m Berg.
> Bin bis spätestens 17:35 vor Ort.
> 
> ...




So die beiden "nicht so fiten  " sind eine schöne Runde durch die SH und Landwehr gefahren. Mein Garmin sagt insgesamt 20,9 Km und 338 Höhenmeter. Nicht so übel wie ich finde  und völlig ausreichend für einen Mittwoch Nachmittag.







@stempelchen64

Danke für das Guiding !!!! Hat mir echt Spass gemacht mal in deinem Revier zu wildern.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## monstrum (2. April 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Heute Abend kann ich nicht. Muss mal zu meinem Bikehändler.
> Bis Samstag soll der Gabelschaft gekürzt sein.
> 
> Wenn du noch eine Transportmöglichkeit nach Grefrath suchst, dann sag bescheid...




Hey Stefan, wenn alles klappt mit meinem Söhnchen, würde ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück kommen, Start wäre ab 11 Uhr.

LG

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (3. April 2014)

Guten Morgen.

@Burmi 
Leider war ich in der falschen Ecke der Bismarkstraße, nämlich unten in Viersen, wo man zum Bismarkturm rauf fährt.
Schade eigentlich. 
Ich hab dann noch an die 22 km Straßenfahrt meine 36 km Hausrunde dran gehangen. Das waren dann nur 
285 Höhenmeter laut Runtastic.
Bist Du bei der CTF Grefrath auch dabei?

@monstrum 
Ich nehm dich gerne mit. Schreib mir nur mal in ner PM, wo ich dich abholen kann.
Eigentlich wollte ich mich auch mit Michael, "Wachtendonker", treffen, so dass wir mit ihm mitfahren und nicht so 
alleine sind.

An Alle: Wer fährt denn am Samstag noch mit?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Burmi (3. April 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> @Burmi
> Leider war ich in der falschen Ecke der Bismarkstraße, nämlich unten in Viersen, wo man zum Bismarkturm rauf fährt.
> ...



Hallo Stefan, CTF Grefrath fahre ich Samstag nicht mit. Möchte niemanden auf dem Trails im Weg rum fahren 
Ich habe den Track aber auf dem Navi (37 Km Runde) und in kleinen Teilen ist der sogar identisch mit der Tour die Dieter und ich gestern gefahren sind. Mal sehen, irgendwann gebe ich mir auch mal so ein Event 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Dutchmanny (3. April 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Wie sieht's in der Woche aus?



Geht nur nächste Woche.


----------



## Kizou (4. April 2014)

nächste Woche wäre klasse !


----------



## Dutchmanny (4. April 2014)

Wann?


----------



## fred-star (4. April 2014)

Ich bin morgen auch in grefrath mit zwei mitstreitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (4. April 2014)

Woran erkennt man euch?
Wir sind ca. 10:45 - 11 Uhr da.
Ich fahre ein schwarz-rot-weißes Univega.(siehe auch meine Fotos) 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kizou (4. April 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wann?


Montag morgens ?
Dienstag ab 14 h ?
Mittwoch den ganzen Tag


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. April 2014)

Burmi schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, CTF Grefrath fahre ich Samstag nicht mit. Möchte niemanden auf dem Trails im Weg rum fahren
> Ich habe den Track aber auf dem Navi (37 Km Runde) und in kleinen Teilen ist der sogar identisch mit der Tour die Dieter und ich gestern gefahren sind. Mal sehen, irgendwann gebe ich mir auch mal so ein Event
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


Ruhig mitfahren....

Werden eh gemütlich fahren. Starte in Wd gegen 10:17 Uhr und versuchen zwischen 10:45 UHR UND 11 Uhr in Grefrath zu sein.


----------



## monstrum (4. April 2014)

Ich mach auch mit, ich versuche um kurz nach 10:00 gemütlich von Dülken wegzukommen 

Ich glaub ich zieh zur Feier des Tages mein Hawaiplastikhemd an


----------



## Andreas_Stern (5. April 2014)

Montag würde ich mich mit anschließe


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. April 2014)

Montag ist super wie spät wollen wir uns dann treffen?


----------



## Kizou (5. April 2014)

10 h ?


----------



## fred-star (5. April 2014)

Bin verunsichert was ich a ziehen soll


----------



## Dutchmanny (5. April 2014)

Super, bin um 10 am ws

Andreas, kommst du auch?


----------



## Kizou (5. April 2014)

Alles klar! Montag 10h WS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (5. April 2014)

Ctf war schön zu fahren am ziel hat man sich dan auch mal getroffen


----------



## Burmi (5. April 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Ctf war schön zu fahren am ziel hat man sich dan auch mal getroffen



Wie war die Strecke ? Lohnt es sich die mal in den nächsten Tagen nach zu fahren ??

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fred-star (5. April 2014)

Bin leider nur die kleine gefahren aber die war super kein Highlight aber hat Spaß gemacht nur der Sonnenschein hat bisschen gefehlt. Würde die große gerne nochmal fahren.


----------



## monstrum (5. April 2014)

Hat echt Spass gemacht!!!  Ich peil mal spätestens Sonntag zur eventuellen Wiederhohlung an, dann aber gerne ohne die flachen Stücke 

LG

INGO


----------



## fred-star (5. April 2014)

Nächstes we biken und dan kinder party? Man könnte gut von der lvr klinik starten leicht einrollen und dan die tour fahren und die flachen Straßen Stücke auslassen dafür 1-2 trails einbinden


----------



## Hardtail-GK (6. April 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hier.
> Aber es fährt ja keiner mehr mit . Von daher habe ich es aufgegeben zu posten...





Kizou schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass wir trotzdem diese Jahr wieder ein paar Mann zum " spielen " zusammen bekommen werden.



Wie gesagt, ich wär für gepflegtes "spielen" dabei. Wg Umzugs aber leider die nächsten zwei Wochen out of order. Danach auch mal gern W´berg, Kizou, aber grad Ostern ist nach der Renoviererei Möbelschleppen angesagt.


----------



## Burmi (6. April 2014)

@stempelchen64

Hallo Dieter, nochmals vielen Dank für das heutige Guiding. Hier die Daten von der Tour !

Insgesamt waren das 36,1 Kilometer ab Funkturm und 443 Höhenmeter laut meinem Garmin !!!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fred-star (6. April 2014)

Welches garmin hast du? Suche auch gerade nach einem navi


----------



## Burmi (6. April 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Welches garmin hast du? Suche auch gerade nach einem navi


Ich habe das GPS 62 s mit der Topo Karte Deutschland und den Open Street Maps für NL, B und Lux.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (6. April 2014)

Burmi schrieb:


> @stempelchen64
> 
> Hallo Dieter, nochmals vielen Dank für das heutige Guiding. Hier die Daten von der Tour !
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Da habt Ihr aber einige Trails an der Blauen Lagune ausgelassen.......


----------



## Kizou (6. April 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da habt Ihr aber einige Trails an der Blauen Lagune ausgelassen.......


Ich würd' sagen, dass die W'Heide nur angerissen wurde.
Wir haben da noch einiges mehr.


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. April 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da habt Ihr aber einige Trails an der Blauen Lagune ausgelassen.......


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. April 2014)

Hallo Wachtendonker,(Michael)

da ich noch nicht so lange MTB fahre kenne ich nur einige Trails.
Vorschlag: Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du ja uns (Burmi, Landmichel, Monstrum, stempelchen64 usw.)
so ein paar Trails zeigen. Wir sind alle im gesetzten Alter und durchschnittlich schnell. Also wenn du dir das antun möchtest, würde ich
mich freuen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Kizou (6. April 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Wachtendonker,(Michael)
> 
> da ich noch nicht so lange MTB fahre kenne ich nur einige Trails.
> Vorschlag: Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du ja uns (Burmi, Landmichel, Monstrum, stempelchen64 usw.)
> ...


Ich bin vorr. Dienstag und Mittwoch in der Heide unterwegs ( Rehatempo ).
Ihr könnt Euch gerne anschließen.


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. April 2014)

Ich könnte Mittwoch, frühestens 17:45 , da ich in Düsseldorf arbeite würde ich bis zur Wankumer-Heide mit dem Auto fahren.
Ich frage Burmi ob er mitfährt.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (6. April 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ich könnte Mittwoch, frühestens 17:45 , da ich in Düsseldorf arbeite würde ich bis zur Wankumer-Heide mit dem Auto fahren.
> Ich frage Burmi ob er mitfährt.
> Gruß Dieter



Ich muss die ganze Woche arbeiten, deshalb bei mir auch erst am späten Nachmittag !!!


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. April 2014)

Ich fahre morgen...


----------



## Kizou (6. April 2014)

Wenn mein Sohn vom Fußball mitgebracht wird,  haut es auch bei mir hin!


stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ich könnte Mittwoch, frühestens 17:45 , da ich in Düsseldorf arbeite würde ich bis zur Wankumer-Heide mit dem Auto fahren.
> Ich frage Burmi ob er mitfährt.
> Gruß Dieter


----------



## Kizou (6. April 2014)

E="Wachtendonker, post: 11881935, member: 37490"]Ich fahre morgen...[/QUOTE]
Ich auch,  um 10h am WS !


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. April 2014)

Da bin ich arbeiten.....

Werde abends fahren.


----------



## Dutchmanny (6. April 2014)

Ich muss für morgen Absage. Muss jetzt doch leider arbeiten.


----------



## Andreas_Stern (6. April 2014)

Wer und wann fährt denn morgen früh Süchtenler Höhen? Wollte so gegen 10.30 starten.


----------



## Kizou (7. April 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ich könnte Mittwoch, frühestens 17:45 , da ich in Düsseldorf arbeite würde ich bis zur Wankumer-Heide mit dem Auto fahren.
> Ich frage Burmi ob er mitfährt.
> Gruß Dieter


O.k., bei mir klappt's!
Sagen wir gegen 17.45 h/ Blaue Lagune ?


----------



## Kizou (7. April 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich muss für morgen Absage. Muss jetzt doch leider arbeiten.


Schade ! Dann fahr ich gleich ne Runde Heide / Hinsbeck !

Gruss


----------



## Burmi (7. April 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> O.k., bei mir klappt's!
> Sagen wir gegen 17.45 h/ Blaue Lagune ?



Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (7. April 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> O.k., bei mir klappt's!
> Sagen wir gegen 17.45 h/ Blaue Lagune ?


O.K.,bin auch dabei. 17:45 Blaue Lagune am Parkplatz?


----------



## Kizou (7. April 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> O.K.,bin auch dabei. 17:45 Blaue Lagune am Parkplatz?


Kleiner Parkplatz in der Kurve .


----------



## Hardtail-GK (7. April 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> O.k., bei mir klappt's!
> Sagen wir gegen 17.45 h/ Blaue Lagune ?



Würd mich gern anschließen, könnt aber erst kurzfristig zusagen ja nachdem wie mir (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) die Decke auf den Kopf fällt. Bis wann bräuchtet ihr def Bescheid?

Wo genau wäre der Treffpunkt an der Lagune?


----------



## Burmi (7. April 2014)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Würd mich gern anschließen, könnt aber erst kurzfristig zusagen ja nachdem wie mir (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) die Decke auf den Kopf fällt. Bis wann bräuchtet ihr def Bescheid?
> 
> Wo genau wäre der Treffpunkt an der Lagune?



Das müsste der kleine Parkplatz direkt links auf der Zufahrt zur Blauen Lagune sein. Liegt so ein bisschen versteck in einem kleinem Waldstück.


----------



## Winthor (7. April 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Danke an Dieter, stempelchen, und Ingo, Monstrum, für die Begleitung auf der Grefrather CTF.
War ne richtig tolle Tour. Und wenn wir noch ein paar so Dinger fahren, dann sind wir auch
fit für die Eifel.

Hallo Michael, Wachtendonker. Ich hoffe der andere Stefan ist noch gut im Ziel angekommen.
Er hat meinen vollsten Respekt so früh in der Saison schon so eine Tour zu fahren, obwohl er dieses
Jahr erst mit dem MTB angefangen hat.

An Alle: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich Alle noch einmal melden, die mit in die Eifel fahren wollen.

Ich würde die Tour gerne an einem Samstag zwischen dem 07.06. und 21.06. machen.
Sonntags ginge auch noch, da bin ich flexibel.

Die von mir gepostete Runde ist eine Vorabrunde, dass ihr mal einen Überblick bekommt.
Sie kann Jederzeit noch geändert werden, sollte ich noch einen "Insidertipp" bekommen.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## monstrum (7. April 2014)

Ich hätte Bock auf Eifel! Termin müsste noch mit der Heimleitung abgeklärt werden, aber solange es nicht das letzte WE im Juni ist, geht das.

LG

I.

Ich werde wohl erst wieder am WE heizen können. 

DI geh ich später ne SH Runde mit Lampe drehen und DO mit dem RSC Schwalmtal Rennrad knechten (Wenns die Lungen aushalten)

LG und @Winthor: Cheers für die Schlappen


----------



## Hardtail-GK (7. April 2014)

Burmi schrieb:


> Das müsste der kleine Parkplatz direkt links auf der Zufahrt zur Blauen Lagune sein. Liegt so ein bisschen versteck in einem kleinem Waldstück.



Prima, danke! Ich meld mich spätestens noch mal morgen abend.


----------



## Kizou (7. April 2014)

Burmi schrieb:


> Das müsste der kleine Parkplatz direkt links auf der Zufahrt zur Blauen Lagune sein. Liegt so ein bisschen versteck in einem kleinem Waldstück.


Jap.
Von der B 221 in die ""Einfahrt" zur blauen Lagune. Dann nach 50 m  links


----------



## Boge (7. April 2014)

Bei der Tour in die Eifel bin ich dabei, mir würde der 14/15.6 oder das WE am 28/29.6 zusagen.
Über Pfingsten ist Rock am Ring und das WE 21/22.6 ist 24h Rennen, ich glaube da wird es zu voll werden, rund um den Ring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (7. April 2014)

Wow, ist schon wieder Rock am Ring?

Wie die Zeit vergeht.
Aber da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Zu den Zeiten ist der Ring unpassierbar.
Insbesondere beim 24h Rennen. Da ist rund um den Ring Alles dicht.

Ich denke unter diesen Umständen sollten wir dann folgende Samstage in Betracht ziehen:
31.05.
14.06.
28.06.

Umfrage hier:
http://doodle.com/my79kc7tg5mmrdmi

Bitte eintragen.

Und noch mal der Link zur Tour. Dort kann man auch sehen, dass ich feste Straßen (Bundes- oder Landstraßen) größtenteils vermieden habe. Geht eben manchmal nicht anders.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mcrcreydlfsutysc


----------



## Kizou (7. April 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Jap.
> Von der B 221 in die ""Einfahrt" zur blauen Lagune. Dann nach 50 m  links




So, ich denke dass es jetzt Jeder findet.

Gruß


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. April 2014)

Hoffentlich stehen die Autos Mittwoch auch da.........gg

Ich komme nicht, muss zum Baumarkt.


----------



## Kizou (7. April 2014)

M


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stehen die Autos Mittwoch auch da.........gg
> 
> Ich komme nicht, muss zum Baumarkt.


mit dem Rad?


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. April 2014)

Leider nicht.....


----------



## Hardtail-GK (8. April 2014)

Morgen klappt: 17.45h an der blauen Lagune, zwei Enduro-HTs - aber ohne Brooke Shields.

Mag noch jmd Tel# per PN austauschen, falls sich was spontan ändert bzw. die Autos nicht mehr wie auf dem Foto stehen und ich nix finde?

*Edit:* Nummern ausgetauscht, dann also bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (10. April 2014)

Moinmoin, schöne Runde war das gestern. Auch wenn sich meine Beine heute etwas schwerer anfühlen als sonst 

Danke an den Tourguide !!!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (10. April 2014)

Burmi schrieb:


> Moinmoin, schöne Runde war das gestern. Auch wenn sich meine Beine heute etwas schwerer anfühlen als sonst
> 
> Danke an den Tourguide !!!



Dito!


----------



## Kizou (10. April 2014)

Kein Ding!
Hat mir Spaß gemacht, ...war ne schöne Truppe
Bis demnächst .


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. April 2014)

Auch von mir dickes Danke an den Tourguide.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Landmichel (10. April 2014)

Wäre gerne mit euch gefahren, aber der Fuß spielt noch nicht mit. Ab Anfang Mai bin ich mit dabei - zur Not mit Aircast-Schiene! Besondere Grüße an Dieter: wir sehen uns nach dem USA-Trip, da muss der Fuß jetzt durch! Viele Spaß beim biken wünscht Michael.


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. April 2014)

Viel Spaß in den Staaten, und grüß Lena von der ganzen Stempelei.


----------



## Winthor (10. April 2014)

Nabend.

Ingo und ich treffen uns am Sonntag am Parkplatz Lange Straße in Schwalmtal Waldniel.
Wir wollen einen Teil der der CTF Schwaltmal fahren und in den Meinweg einbiegen, mit
Abstecher Rothenbachtrail.
Wer möchte ist herzlich willkommen.

großer Parkplatz "Lange Straße" ca. 10 Uhr.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Andreas_Stern (10. April 2014)

Hi - Wie lang ist die Tour denn ca.?


----------



## Winthor (10. April 2014)

Ca. 50 km +/-
Plane gerade.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas_Stern (10. April 2014)

okey cool - dann bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (10. April 2014)

Gerne

Punktlandung: 50,7 km, wenn wir uns an die Route halten und nirgends falsch abbiegen. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## monstrum (12. April 2014)

Sehr schön, dann ess ich mal besser Nudeln heute abend


----------



## Winthor (12. April 2014)

Ich auch.

Nudelauflauf mit Hähnchenbrust und pikanter Tomatensauce und Käse überbacken. ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taz69 (12. April 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> Nudelauflauf mit Hähnchenbrust und pikanter Tomatensauce und Käse überbacken. ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


und schön scharf!!!!


----------



## Winthor (12. April 2014)

Geht leider nicht zu scharf, wegen meinem Kleinen (3J).
Aber ich kann ja nachschärfen. 

Kommst Du auch mit Taz?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taz69 (12. April 2014)

Bin gleich zu einer 100km Rennradtour verabredet.Morgen wollt ich mit Herrn Kerke MTB fahren.Wo ,Wie usw wissen wir noch nicht.Wegen deiner Eifel Tour überlege ich noch.bin aber die 1 Woche im Juni nicht hier.Gruß und viel Spass euch


----------



## Winthor (12. April 2014)

Es läuft wohl auf den 31. Mai raus.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## monstrum (12. April 2014)

Sehr gut! Ich freu mich schon auf etwas längere Anstiege, auch wenn ich nicht der schnellste am Berg bin...


----------



## Winthor (12. April 2014)

Im Meinweg gibt es kaum längere Anstiege. ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (12. April 2014)

Mahlzeit,
Ne Frage an die "Spielkinder", wie siehts am Oster WE aus?
Wollte ne Runde WS drehen,ganz enstspannt.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (12. April 2014)

Bin über Ostern in WB


----------



## Hardtail-GK (12. April 2014)

Könnt ich nur höchst spontan zusagen, je nachdem wie es mit dem Möbelpacken klappt.


----------



## Winthor (13. April 2014)

@Andreas_Stern Jetzt ist es 10:15 Uhr. Wir werden dann jetzt starten.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas_Stern (13. April 2014)

Sorry - Hatte absolut verschlafen und hätte es nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft


----------



## Taz69 (13. April 2014)

Moin, schaut euch das mal an:http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/  
die CTF macht richtig Spaß und kostet Körner.Ist am 13-14.06


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstrum (13. April 2014)

War ne coole Tour heute, danke fürd guiden lieber Winthor 

@taz, sieht gut aus


----------



## Winthor (13. April 2014)

Leider kann ich kein holländisch, da bräuchte ich einen Dolmetscher. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver13007 (14. April 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Bin über Ostern in WB



so wie es aussieht...me too!


----------



## Kizou (14. April 2014)

Geil !


----------



## Taz69 (14. April 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Leider kann ich kein holländisch, da bräuchte ich einen Dolmetscher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


 Klick mal auf die Fahne


----------



## Winthor (14. April 2014)

Getan! Jetzt muss ich nur noch lesen. 
Was genau bedeutet denn Dein Kommentar "das kostet Körner"?
Wer würde denn mitfahren?
Die 100km werde ich wohl nicht schaffen.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taz69 (14. April 2014)

Körner=Kraft/Ausdauerist sehr schön da.Im Rennen fährst auch noch mal über deine Leistunghabe ich mit Herrn Kerke vor 2jahren mal durch zufall gemacht.75km !!!!wir wollten eigentlich 2014 noch mal mit fahren,auch Brunssum.


----------



## Winthor (14. April 2014)

Ich würde auch mitfahren. 
Aber wer ist Herr Kerke?
Wenn Du da mitfährst, kannst Du auch mit in die Eifel  kommen..
 :-D 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchmanny (14. April 2014)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> Ne Frage an die "Spielkinder", wie siehts am Oster WE aus?
> Wollte ne Runde WS drehen,ganz enstspannt.
> 
> ...



Ja gerne, nur nicht am Freitag oder Sonntag......


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. April 2014)

Ich wollte Sonntag. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstrum (14. April 2014)

Also die Runde die wir gestern gefahren sind ist echt empfehlenwert  Sonntag klingt gut!


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. April 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht welche Strecke ihr gefahren seit......

Schlucht ist nur für'n Spaß ...


----------



## monstrum (14. April 2014)

De Meinweg, Rothenbach Trail (?), Winthor hat die Tour geplant. Folgt der CTF Schwalmtal in Teilen. Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht!


----------



## Winthor (15. April 2014)

Moin,

wer würde denn mal die Klinkumer CTF mitfahren?
Schließlich muss ja mal für die Eifel trainiert werden. 

Notfallwerkzeug wäre für die Eifel nicht schlecht.
Wie nützlich es ist die Werkzeugtasche dabei zu haben,
mussten wir am Wochenende feststellen. Auch wenn es
nur ein eingefahrener Dorn war.

Haltet die Kette stramm Jungs.

Gruß
Stefan

P.S.: Sonntag und Montag geht leider nicht, da an den Tagen 
Familienfeier angesagt ist.


----------



## monstrum (16. April 2014)

Lass mal nächstes WE gucken!


----------



## Winthor (17. April 2014)

Hi,

das hier sollte erst mal die finale Tour sein.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mcrcreydlfsutysc

Meine Frau wird wohl einen Tortellini Salat machen und das Fleisch besorge ich dann,
wenn von euch Niemand Kontakte zu einem Fleischer hat.

Ich denke die Unkosten können wir dann durch die Teilnehmer teilen.

Die Umfrage lasse ich noch bis Anfang Mai drin.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## fred-star (19. April 2014)

Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. April 2014)

Ich.....


----------



## Olli.P. (20. April 2014)

Ich war gestern, und kann erst Morgen Vormittag wieder.

MfG
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (20. April 2014)

Moin.

Ich wünsche euch Allen und euren Familien ein frohes Osterfest. 

Viele Grüße 

Stefan 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## monstrum (23. April 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch Allen und euren Familien ein frohes Osterfest.
> 
> ...


Danke, hatten wir 


Ist was am WE geplant? Nochmal bei Hinsbeck was braten bevor alles zuwächst?

LG


Ingo


----------



## Winthor (23. April 2014)

Gerne an WE. 

Wie sieht es heute aus?
Bin zwar noch von der Erkältung angeschlagen, aber ne kleine Runde geht, denke ich.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## monstrum (23. April 2014)

Sorry Stefan, MI ist immer doof für mich!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Winthor (23. April 2014)

Off Topic...

Kann das mal Jemand löschen?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fred-star (23. April 2014)

Was löschen? Sonntags geht es nach venlo *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (24. April 2014)

Velnlo?


----------



## Winthor (24. April 2014)

Moin, da ist der Beitrag ja tatsächlich weg.

@Wachtendonker 
Hi Michael. Ist eine Veranstaltung in Venlo? 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher15 (24. April 2014)

Es geht schon wieder los! Weiß jemand genaueres? 

http://www.presseportal.de/mobil/p_story.htx?mobil&nr=2719604&firmaid=65857


----------



## Burmi (24. April 2014)

monstrum schrieb:


> Danke, hatten wir
> 
> 
> Ist was am WE geplant? Nochmal bei Hinsbeck was braten bevor alles zuwächst?
> ...



Lust schon !!

Mein MTB steht zur Zeit beim Schrauber und wartet auch einen neuen Freilauf. Letzten Sonntag wollte ich unbedingt einen Hügel hoch und da hat es zweimal knack gemacht und ich trat in leere ?!?? Ich hoffe das Rad ist bis zum Wochenende wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## fred-star (24. April 2014)

Kurz hinter venlo "horst" heist das glaube ich. Sehr hoher trail anteil.


----------



## monstrum (24. April 2014)

Klingt gut!


----------



## Taz69 (24. April 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Was löschen? Sonntags geht es nach venlo *freu*


Moin,würde ja mit aber bis jetzt sieht es für Sonntag so aus: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=NL0LI0170
mal abwarten


----------



## monstrum (24. April 2014)

Achtung, da hat der Drahtnazi wieder zugeschlagen, diesmal mit Angelschnur! Bericht im Grenzlandkurier!


----------



## monstrum (24. April 2014)




----------



## Andreas_Stern (24. April 2014)

T minus 2 bis WE! Was steht bei euch an? Wo wird gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (24. April 2014)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,würde ja mit aber bis jetzt sieht es für Sonntag so aus: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=NL0LI0170
> mal abwarten


Bei jedem wetter kann man fahren ordentliche kleidung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## fred-star (24. April 2014)

Samstag kleine gemütlich tour, jemand interesse?


----------



## Andreas_Stern (24. April 2014)

Samstag wie viel Uhr denn und wo?


----------



## fred-star (24. April 2014)

Hätte an vormittags gedacht und locker hb und sh bin ein schlechter guide fahre immer drauf los.


----------



## Andreas_Stern (24. April 2014)

Okey - 11 Uhr SH Waldcafe?


----------



## Winthor (24. April 2014)

Butcher15 schrieb:


> Es geht schon wieder los! Weiß jemand genaueres?
> 
> http://www.presseportal.de/mobil/p_story.htx?mobil&nr=2719604&firmaid=65857



Das ist kein gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr, das ist mindestens versuchter Totschlag!!! 


Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Winthor (24. April 2014)

Doppelt


----------



## fred-star (24. April 2014)

Klingt super. Nr per pn für den fall der Fälle?


----------



## fred-star (25. April 2014)

Wer interesse hat morgen 11uhr cafe waldfrieden derzeit andreas stern und ich wer will kann sich gerne zu einer lockeren runde anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (26. April 2014)

Hatte leider heute morgen einen Termin.

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit der Strecke "CTF Klinkum" aus?

Würde ich gerne mal komplett fahren.


----------



## fred-star (26. April 2014)

Morgen venlo


----------



## Winthor (26. April 2014)

gibt's nen Link dazu?


----------



## Andreas_Stern (26. April 2014)

http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1119/Horst

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Winthor (26. April 2014)

Öööhhmm.... 17,2 km???  

Für 17km Strecke nach Venlo fahren?


----------



## Andreas_Stern (26. April 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmm - vll weis der fred mehr

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (26. April 2014)

Also die strecke soll 56km haben und ca 44km trail anteil.
P.s. heute sehr geile tour mit andreas gefahren.


----------



## Winthor (26. April 2014)

Wann und wo könnte man sich denn treffen? 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas_Stern (26. April 2014)

Ich kann den ganzen Tag und überall

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fred-star (26. April 2014)

Also je nach wetter wird entschieden wo es hin geht wen es wettertechnisch richtig schlecht ist wird hier gefahren eine gute runde. Zeit ist 11uhr sobald ich was zum treffpunkt sagen kann poste ich denke aber treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz sh am stadion.


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. April 2014)

Hallo bin wider im Lande,
wie sieht es mit einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde aus?
Diensttag Funkturm 17:30?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## fred-star (27. April 2014)

Funkturm? Heute gut dicke beine gehabt


----------



## Burmi (27. April 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo bin wider im Lande,
> wie sieht es mit einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde aus?
> Diensttag Funkturm 17:30?
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Ich hoffe ich bekomme mein Rad zeitig wieder dann bin ich dabei !

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. April 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Funkturm? Heute gut dicke beine gehabt


Ich meine den ehemaligen Militärfunkturm in Süchteln-Vorst (Harffweg)


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. April 2014)

Hallo,

In welche Richtung fahrt ihr?


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. April 2014)

Wir fahren Richtung SH eigentlich.
Sind aber nach allen Seiten offen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob Thorsten`s Rad schon aus der Werkstatt ist.
Bin auf jeden Fall um 17:30 am Funkturm, vielleicht fährt noch meine Tochter mit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (29. April 2014)

Moin.
Das werd ich wohl nicht schaffen, wenn annähernd so viel Arbeit ist wie gestern.
Gruß 
Stefan 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. April 2014)

Ich bin raus. ...


----------



## Andreas_Stern (29. April 2014)

Wie siehts bei euch Donnerstag aus?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. April 2014)

Gut.....


----------



## Andreas_Stern (29. April 2014)

Wo und wann? Vll Wuppertal oder Eifel? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. April 2014)

Andreas_Stern schrieb:


> Wo und wann? Vll Wuppertal oder Eifel?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk



Wuppertal fänd ich auch mal nett, allerdings bin ich morgen abend schon verplant, da wäre Donnerstag gegen meinen Erholungsrhythmus .


----------



## Winthor (29. April 2014)

Andreas_Stern schrieb:


> Wo und wann? Vll Wuppertal oder Eifel?




Eifel???

Was ist in der Eifel???


----------



## Olli.P. (29. April 2014)

Donnerstag Schlucht.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (29. April 2014)

Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (29. April 2014)

Fände die ecke blaue lagune mal interessant @Wachtendonker  kennt sich dort doch gut aus. Wuppertal und eifel ist mir zu weit für das wetter


----------



## Olli.P. (30. April 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Wann?


Denke so um 11 Uhr.

MfG
Olli


----------



## Kizou (30. April 2014)

Puh.....
Ich meld mich !
Bock hab ich.!


----------



## Olli.P. (30. April 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Puh.....
> Ich meld mich !
> Bock hab ich.!


12 wäre auch noch ok 

MfG

Olli


----------



## Kizou (1. Mai 2014)

Sorry,bin ein bisschen ..... kaputt. Das wird bei mir heute nichts.
Könntest du morgen früh ?


----------



## Olli.P. (1. Mai 2014)

Kein Ding, 
Morgen muss ich arbeiten..

MfG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (1. Mai 2014)

Schade, was ist mit nächster Woche?


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Mai 2014)

Heute Mittag jemand?


----------



## fred-star (1. Mai 2014)

Morgen jemand?


----------



## Winthor (1. Mai 2014)

Nabend.
Wann morgen?
Höchstens ne ruhige Runde. Das Manifest war heftig. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas_Stern (1. Mai 2014)

Wann denn


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre gegen 17:17 Uhr..


----------



## Winthor (1. Mai 2014)

Und wo?


Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Mai 2014)

Denke Richtung Sh oder Blaue Lagune


----------



## Winthor (2. Mai 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Denke Richtung Sh oder Blaue Lagune



Und wo wäre der Treffpunkt?


----------



## fred-star (2. Mai 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Und wo wäre der Treffpunkt?



Wäre auch meine frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Mai 2014)

Werde heute auf Morgen verschieben.......


----------



## Kizou (4. Mai 2014)

Werde gegen 13.30h in Brüggen ( Schlucht ) sein. Wer Lust hat ....


----------



## Hardtail-GK (4. Mai 2014)

Vlt nächste Woche unter der Woche irgendwann Schluchtenbiken? Könnte allerdings erst ab17-18h vor Ort sein.


----------



## Kizou (4. Mai 2014)

Ich wär dabei!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (4. Mai 2014)

Di siehts ganz gut aus auf der Arbeit, wie wär es dann? Und wo treffen?


----------



## Kizou (4. Mai 2014)

Wäre o.k.
Auf dem Parkplatz am weißen Stein ?


----------



## Hardtail-GK (4. Mai 2014)

Das wär dann hier?


----------



## SirWesley (4. Mai 2014)

Salve. 
Auch wenn die Thematik nicht ganz in den Bereich passt, stelle ich trotzdem mal die Frage. 
Welche Reifen verwendet ihr beim wechselnden Untergrund, wie er zur Zeit in der Schlucht vorzufinden ist ?

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2014)

Hans Dampf läuft dort sehr gut.
Ansonsten wäre die muddy mary Immo auch ganz gut ( leicht überdimensioniert ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2014)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Das wär dann hier?


Ich dachte , Du wärest schonman dort gewesen....
Damit nichts schief läuft, können wir uns auch an der Lagune treffen und ( mit dem Auto ) dann zusammen dort hin fahren.


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2014)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Das wär dann hier?


Direkt vor Ort wäre es dort !

Wie gessagt, wir können uns auch an der Lagune treffen.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (5. Mai 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich dachte , Du wärest schonman dort gewesen....



Nee, die Gegend kenne ich gar nicht. War halt mal in SH und dann mit der Gruppe an der Lagune letztens.

Ich würd auch mit der Bahn kommen, da aktuell kein Auto zur Verfügung steht, d.h. bis nach Breyell und dann noch ~ 9km bis zu dem von dir markierten Punkt.

Dann 17.45h morgen am roten X? Wenn ich fix bin auch 17.30h


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2014)

Lagune waren wir doch zusammen


----------



## Hardtail-GK (5. Mai 2014)

Genau, das meinte ich mit "Gruppe an der Lagune letztens" 

Sorry, red ich grad irgendwie an deiner Frage vorbei?


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2014)

Nein ! 
Also gut 17. 23 h am roten X !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (5. Mai 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Also gut 17. 23 h am roten X !





Dann bis morgen! TelNr ham wa ja. 

Evt kommt noch der Ragley-Kollege mit, so das selbst bei einem Totalausfall weiterhin Windschattenfahren gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Mai 2014)

Morgen soll es regnen. .....


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2014)

Micha ... Schnauze


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Mai 2014)

Leider schaffe ich das nicht bis 17:23 Uhr...... Aber es regnet ja eh.......


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2014)

Schönwetterfahrer !


----------



## Hardtail-GK (5. Mai 2014)

Also wir können gern auch später fahren, wenn da noch andere mitwollen ...


----------



## Kizou (5. Mai 2014)

Später wäre bei mir schlecht.


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Mai 2014)

Ihr braucht auf mich keine Rücksicht nehmen......


----------



## Hardtail-GK (5. Mai 2014)

Also keine Rücksicht auf niemanden und dann wie geplant.


----------



## Kizou (7. Mai 2014)

Also Regen hatten wir nur auf dem Rückweg zum Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Mai 2014)

Moin,

Da ich nicht mehr zum MTB fahren komme, habe ich mich umorientiert.....


----------



## Taz69 (8. Mai 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Da ich nicht mehr zum MTB fahren komme, habe ich mich umorientiert.....


 Moin,neeeee so was geht ja mal zu 100% nicht.
Halbe Sache


----------



## Mätz__ (10. Mai 2014)

Macht morgen  bzw heute (Samstag) jemand eine Schlammtour?


----------



## Hardtail-GK (10. Mai 2014)

Joa, allerdings im Sauerland und das in 20min


----------



## monstrum (12. Mai 2014)

Fährt jemand morgen Abend? SH? 17:30 Funkturm? Ich muss mal wieder raus


----------



## Hardtail-GK (12. Mai 2014)

Ich würd morgen fahren wollen, weiß aber auch noch nicht wo ....

Wo wären denn die Startpunkte für SH und Funkturm?


----------



## monstrum (12. Mai 2014)

Das wäre in Süchteln-Vorst, Harffweg. Nicht weit weg von der Süchtelner Mackenburg (LVR Klinik)

Wäre aber eher ne Tour als ne Freeride Runde 

LG

Ingo

P.S. Was ist mit dir @Winthor, oder @stempelchen64?


----------



## Hardtail-GK (12. Mai 2014)

Tour, Freeride ... immer dieses Schubladendenken ... hauptsache Spaß 

Also 17.30h würde bei mir passen. Wie lang wollt ihr unterwegs sein? So 2 Std würden mir reichen.

Sach aber bitte noch mal genau, wo das ist, der Harffweg is ja etwas länger.


----------



## monstrum (12. Mai 2014)

Hier die Koordinaten:

Harffweg 51
41749 Viersen, Deutschland
51.295463, 6.339026

Also 2h Stunden wären doch ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (12. Mai 2014)

Joa, dann bis morgen. Ich schreib dir per PN noch meine Phon# für alle Fälle.


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
17:30 Funkturm ich bin dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hardtail-GK (13. Mai 2014)

Funkturm ist also Harffweg 51?


----------



## monstrum (13. Mai 2014)

Genau! Den sieht man ja auch vom Weiten. Das ist aber nicht der Turm direkt bei der Süchtelner Mülldeponie, sondern Nähe Klapse.

Bis später zusammen! Dann kann Dieter uns wieder guiden hehe.


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Mai 2014)

Von mir aus gerne, wird bestimmt eine lustige Runde. Ist ja super Erdkundewetter.
Bis gleich Dieter


----------



## monstrum (13. Mai 2014)

Schöne Schlammrunde heute! Danke nochmals für die Ketteniete Dieter!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (14. Mai 2014)

Moin moin,

schade, ich habs gestern nicht mehr geschafft.
Ich war erst kurz vor sechs aus der Firma raus.

Unsere Eifeltour rückt immer näher und so langsam
sollten wir uns nähere Gedanken über die Verpflegung
am Grill machen.

Bringt sich jeder was mit, oder legen wir zusammen und mein
Freund in der Eifel holt was beim örtlichen Metzger? (sehr zu empfehlen)
Ich werde einen Tortellini Salat sponsern.

Ich freue mich auf die Tour und hoffe auf schönes Wetter.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## monstrum (14. Mai 2014)

Hi Stephan! Lokal Regional find ich immer gut! Ich geb nen 10 er für lokales Fleisch, hoffe das reicht fürn Steak.

Asonsten kann ich noch Fladenbrot beisteuern...

Was macht die Felge?

LG

I.


----------



## Winthor (14. Mai 2014)

Die Felge eiert noch... 

Heute kann ich sie abholen meinte Thomas.
Sein Laden brummt, daher hat er viel zu tun und
es hat zwei Tage länger gedauert.

Derzeitige Mitfahrer in die Eifel sind nach Stand heute:
@Burmi , @monstrum , @luckydog und Ich
Dieter musste leider absagen.

Es muss jetzt nur noch der Transport geklärt werden.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken das kleine Weiße los zu werden.
Aber ob ich noch nen angemessenen Preis für bekomme?
Oder ich verticke es in Teilen.


----------



## monstrum (14. Mai 2014)

Hmm, jibbet nicht einmal im Jahr einen Fahrradflohmarkt in Brüggen-Bracht?


----------



## Winthor (14. Mai 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne den Markt nicht.

Meine Felge wird wahrscheinlich auf Garantie ersetzt. Die war innen im Felgenbett einmal komplett gerissen. Kein Wunder, dass die so verbogen war...

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fred-star (14. Mai 2014)

Komme zur zeit auch nur selten raus und dann noch das wetter


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Mai 2014)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,neeeee so was geht ja mal zu 100% nicht.
> Halbe Sache



Läuft.....

Sonntag jemand dabei?

Dahlheimer Mühle oder Brunsum steht an.

@Taz69 :hast Du mal den Wegpunkt von dem Startpunkt der Brunsumer Runde mit MTB Grefrath?


----------



## Winthor (15. Mai 2014)

Würde auch gern mitfahren.
Dahlheimer Mühle ist gut.
Können uns auch irgendwo vorher aus Richtung Niederkrüchten treffen.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taz69 (16. Mai 2014)

Moin,Schwimmbad Gangelt da ist der Start.Welche Zeit wollt ihr starten?


----------



## Taz69 (16. Mai 2014)

siehe oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Mai 2014)

Moin,

Denke gegen 11:11 Uhr


----------



## Winthor (16. Mai 2014)

Kann mir das Jemand auf der Karte schicken?
Wenn das das Gangelt bei Geilenkirchen ist, dann ist das schon ein Stück.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Mai 2014)

Ist von mir aus 90 km....lohnt sich aber....


----------



## pruus (16. Mai 2014)

Sonntag hätte ich auch Bock. Brunsum war ich noch nie mit Stollenrad...


----------



## Taz69 (16. Mai 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ist von mir aus 90 km....lohnt sich aber....


Stimmt!!!!! wird aber viel Matsche liegen

11:11 hm ist glaub ich bissel zu spät,könnte besser um 10:59,38


----------



## Nikedge (16. Mai 2014)

11:11?


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Mai 2014)

50.986882, 5.997738

Wer kommt nun alles?

Sonst muß ich mir noch eine Strecke zur Strecke basteln......


----------



## Winthor (17. Mai 2014)

Ich kann leider doch nicht. Familie...

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe morgen nur begrenzt Zeit, von daher bin ich raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Diensttag 17:30 Funkturm eine kleine Feierabendrunde ca.20-30 km.
Wer hat Lust?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Winthor (18. Mai 2014)

Moin. 
Wenn ich es schaffe, gerne.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fred-star (18. Mai 2014)

Habe leider spätschicht


----------



## monstrum (19. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn ichs gebacken bekomme


----------



## monstrum (19. Mai 2014)

Noch mal ne Frage:

Kennt jemand hier in der Umgebung eine längeren und steileren Anstieg auf dem man sich kaputt machen kann?

LG

I.


----------



## Andreas_Stern (19. Mai 2014)

Aaper Höhen in ddorf - fahre Samstag mit Fredstar dort so gegen 11

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Mai 2014)

Was heißt denn Umfeld? Mir fallen da nur die Halden ein (die nähesten dann wohl in Moers).


----------



## Taz69 (19. Mai 2014)

monstrum schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage:
> 
> Kennt jemand hier in der Umgebung eine längeren und steileren Anstieg auf dem man sich kaputt machen kann?
> 
> ...


 Servus, in Ratheim die Halde ist sehr schön oder die Vollrather Höhe mit 162 Hm auf Straße aber ohne Autos.


----------



## Winthor (19. Mai 2014)

Hiho,

hier noch einmal ein Aufruf an die Mitfahrer in die Eifel, außer Ingo, der hat sich ja schon gemeldet.



Winthor schrieb:


> Derzeitige Mitfahrer in die Eifel sind nach Stand heute:
> @Burmi , @monstrum , @luckydog und Ich
> Dieter musste leider absagen.
> 
> Es muss jetzt nur noch der Transport geklärt werden.



Verpflegung auch.

Ich hätte da noch eine Strecke zum üben:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=leowvbrrxmejsbbr

Wer fährt da wochenends mal mit?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## monstrum (19. Mai 2014)

@Taz69: Vollrather Höhe könnte cool fürs Rennrad sein! Danke Für den Tipp. Und die andere Halde in Ratheim könnte man ja tatsächlich noch bei @Winthor `s Runde drannhängen. 

@Andreas_Stern: Aaper Höhen klingt schon mal gut! Diesn Samstag kann ich leider nicht! Eventuell Sonntag mit @Winthor durch die Heide knechten := ? Ist ne coole Runde, wenn auch was flach  

@Hardtail-GK : Für Moers müsste ich wohl 2 mal umsteigen, wenn ich aus VIE komme oder? Du bist doch Bahn-Experte 

Ich bin leider immer was Reisefaul und freue mich immer, wenn ich zum Spot hinradeln kann. Aber nach D ist man ja auch zügig mit der Bahn am Start ...

Nochmals Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Mai 2014)

Die Bahn sacht 1x umsteigen und ca 45 min.

Ansonsten kann man in Krefeld auf ner ~ 30km Runde sicher auch seine 300HM machen.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Mai 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Diensttag 17:30 Funkturm eine kleine Feierabendrunde ca.20-30 km.
> Wer hat Lust?



Ich kanns noch nicht absehen und meld mich morgen kurzfristig, damit der Guide auf jeden Fall Bescheid weiß.

An alle nicht weiter genannten: Kette wechseln!


----------



## Taz69 (19. Mai 2014)

monstrum schrieb:


> @Taz69: Vollrather Höhe könnte cool fürs Rennrad sein!
> !


darum fahre ich mit meinem Rennrad dahin,sind aber auch paar schöne Sachen fürs MTB
Ich kann dir noch die Sophienhöhe anbieten (MTB)da gibts genug Steigung am Stück.


----------



## monstrum (19. Mai 2014)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Ich kanns noch nicht absehen und meld mich morgen kurzfristig, damit der Guide auf jeden Fall Bescheid weiß.
> 
> An alle nicht weiter genannten: Kette wechseln!



Pff, Kette und Kassette neu! Incl. Ersatzverschlüsse ähem...

Sophienhöhe ist wohl eher was für mit dem Auto dahin oder? Mit dem Rennie kein Problem, aber mit dem MTB dahin? 

Hmm, aber vielen lieben Dank für die Tipps Leute!

Tschööö


----------



## Winthor (20. Mai 2014)

Moin. 
Rad verpackt!

Mal sehen, wie das Wetter  wird.
Im Moment schaut's ja nicht soooo gut aus.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (20. Mai 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Diensttag 17:30 Funkturm eine kleine Feierabendrunde ca.20-30 km.



Ich werd´s heute leider nicht schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (20. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit.

Ich komme auf jeden Fall.

Bitte warten.


----------



## monstrum (20. Mai 2014)

Ich kanns noch nicht sagen, aber ich werds versuchen!


----------



## Winthor (20. Mai 2014)

Nabend.

Das... war keine Feierabendrunde, das war eine Qualifikation für die nächste WM.

Ich hatte ja noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit mich nach 9 Stunden Büro warm zu fahren.
Beim nächsten Mal bitte ein wenig langsamer.


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. Mai 2014)

Entschuldigung, das geht auf meine Kappe.
Hatte heute Ärger im Büro.
Beim nächsten Mal angemessenes Tempo.
Habe ich als Tourguide nicht so mitbekommen, aber ich arbeite dran.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Winthor (20. Mai 2014)

Dank an Michael. Der hat mich dann zum Auto begleitet. Mir ist nach acht Kilometern der Kreislauf weg geklappt. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Landmichel (21. Mai 2014)

Bitte, no problem. Bin dann noch schön über den Landwehr zurück gefahren.


----------



## Winthor (21. Mai 2014)

Nabend.

Alles wieder gut.

Hier die Runde, die ich mal mit einer relativ großen Gruppe, ca. 15 Leute, gefahren bin.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vgllyrrwpxqiusjv
Dank an Hasso.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Mai 2014)

Servus,

Samstag CTF Essen Blitzkray....Gefahren wird mit Fully, also gemütlich.


----------



## Nikedge (23. Mai 2014)

Was geht heute Michi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Mai 2014)

Radeln.....


----------



## Nikedge (23. Mai 2014)

Strecke machen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Mai 2014)

Jep


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen ))))) 
Ich bin neu hier und fahre gerne durch Wald und so dirt ))) aber ich suche Eine richtige Gemeinschaft mit denen man fahren kann)) und ich glaube hier bin ich richtig ))))) wohne in waldniel  und hätte mal Bock wieder richtig zu fahren )


----------



## Winthor (28. Mai 2014)

Hi cedicheri,

erst mal willkommen im Forum.
wie viel km willst Du denn fahren?
ich wohne in Ungerath

Monstrum und ich wollen uns morgen zu ner Vatertagstour treffen.
Es geht richtung Dahlheimer Mühle und de Meinweg und rauf richtung
Depot.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

Hay  ich wollt dann mal fragen um wie viel es bei euch los geht Und fahrt ihr auch zurück dann ? Sry wegen dem fragen bei sowas war ich noch nicht dabei :/)))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (28. Mai 2014)

Leider fällt monstrum krankheitsbedingt aus.
Ich wollte so gegen halb zehn Uhr los.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

Von wo denn ? Und wo fahrst du so lang Wald ,Straße?


----------



## Winthor (28. Mai 2014)

Entweder Parkplatz "lange Straße" oder unter der Autobahnbrücke "Ungerather Straße"
Ich fahre am liebsten Wald und meide Straßen wo es nur geht. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

OK also ich sage dir gleich bescheid weil meine Freundin erst kommt und ich guck dann jetzt schon mal wo lange Straße und so ist OK ))


----------



## Winthor (28. Mai 2014)

Parkplatz Lange Straße ist gegenüber vom Gelände Bethanien Kinderdorf 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

Fast da wohne ich ich wohne oben am Kindergarten nottbaumchen


----------



## Winthor (28. Mai 2014)

Dann könnte man sich auch an der Ampelkreuzung treffen wo es nach Ungerath rein geht.
Beim dem Immobilien Lennertz, da wo immer das Wahllokal drin ist.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

Da wo man links zur tanke fährt oder ?


----------



## Winthor (28. Mai 2014)

Genau dort.
Sind von mir aus keine 900 Meter.  

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

Von mir aus auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (28. Mai 2014)

Gut.
Wie sieht es denn aus mit morgen?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

Morgen halb zehn viertel vor zehn da Kreuzung ? ))))


----------



## Winthor (28. Mai 2014)

Ok, geht klar.
strecke kann man dann noch besprechen. 
Wie das Bike aussieht siehst du ja auf dem Bild.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cedicherie (28. Mai 2014)

Ja hab schon gesehen meins sieht aus wie ne Klapper Kiste


----------



## Kizou (31. Mai 2014)

Micha, sollen wir am Mittwoch nach Winterberg fahren. Ich hätte frei !!!

Grüße aus Winterberg


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Mai 2014)

Morgen vielleicht einer Lust nach Winterberg/Willingen zu fahren?


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Mai 2014)

Moin. Bin für nächsten Sonntag Willingen.
Diese Woche ist schlecht. Ist ein  wenig weit zur Zeit.....


----------



## Kizou (31. Mai 2014)

@manny: bin da!
In 14 Tagen ist auch wieder Willingen!
@micha: Schade !


----------



## Winthor (31. Mai 2014)

Moin,
wer fährt denn morgen?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boge (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

steht heute nicht die Tour in die Eifel auf dem Programm?
Oder habt ihr die Tour verschoben?
Ich habe nichts mehr darüber gelesen.


----------



## Winthor (31. Mai 2014)

Die Tour ist wegen diverser ungeplanter Ausfälle (Krankheit, Job, Familie) verschoben.
Beim nächsten mal kündige ich.nur noch an und organisiere nichts mehr.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchmanny (31. Mai 2014)

@ Michael geiles Bild, wo bist du? 
Leider kann ich nur dieses we. Oder in zwei Wochen Samstag.


----------



## Winthor (31. Mai 2014)

Würde morgen Jemand mit auf die Bottroper CTF fahren? 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Juni 2014)

WE?


----------



## Winthor (6. Juni 2014)

Bei mir geht nur Montagmorgen. 


Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Juni 2014)

Denke ich fahre morgen.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juni 2014)

Und morgen auch....


----------



## Gudyo (10. Juni 2014)

Morgen, Mittwoch 18 Uhr Reharunde ab Waldfrieden


----------



## Winthor (10. Juni 2014)

Wo ist das nochmal? 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Juni 2014)

http://www.cafe-waldfrieden.de/html/anfahrt.html


----------



## Nikedge (15. Juni 2014)

Was steht an diese Woche?


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juni 2014)

Pauschal : radeln. ....


----------



## Hardtail-GK (15. Juni 2014)

Speziell: winnerberch ...


----------



## Nikedge (15. Juni 2014)

Jungens, Fakten und kein Gewäsch


----------



## Kizou (15. Juni 2014)

Willingen Sram Enduro ...

Checked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (15. Juni 2014)

Michi und ich wollten die klinkumer Ctf nachfahren.
Danach dann noch was kühles trinken, bei guten Wetter natürlich .
Der Tag steht noch nicht fest, eventuell den 22. also kommenden Sonntag.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (15. Juni 2014)

Bin erst am 23 wieder ausm Sauerland zurück


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juni 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Michi und ich wollten die klinkumer Ctf nachfahren.
> Danach dann noch was kühles trinken, bei guten Wetter natürlich .
> Der Tag steht noch nicht fest, eventuell den 22. also kommenden Sonntag.


Wohl eher Mittwoch...


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juni 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Willingen Sram Enduro ...
> 
> Checked


Cool


----------



## Nikedge (15. Juni 2014)

Bingo, da Donnerstag ja ein Feiertag ist.

Start ist gegen 16:50
Startort ist in 41844 Wegberg Karmelitergasse 5.


----------



## Nikedge (16. Juni 2014)

Morgen bzw. heute eine Tour in Süchteln oder Hinsbeck?


----------



## Kizou (16. Juni 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Cool



Ist dieses Mal auch wirklich Enduro gewesen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juni 2014)

Video ?


----------



## Kizou (17. Juni 2014)

kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (19. Juni 2014)

Video is on !

..... wie es nun mal so ist, kommt die Strecke leider nicht soo gut rüber.
War aber wirklich eine Steigerung um 300%


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Juni 2014)

Sieht gut aus, event. mal was fürs nächste Jahr...


----------



## pruus (19. Juni 2014)

Ja sieht gut aus! Gut gefahren auch.
Hätte auch ma Bock drauf aber die blöde Zeit...
Sonntag Marathonrunde. Vom Laden Elmpt, O´krüchten, Dalheimer Mühle, Meinweg, Sieben Hügel, 100 Guldenpfad, Swalmen, WS, Schlucht und zurück nach Overhetfeld. Wer kütt?
Hans


----------



## Nikedge (19. Juni 2014)

Was für uns Michi?


----------



## pruus (19. Juni 2014)

Der kennt die Strecke aber ob er alles schonmal an einem Tag gefahren ist weiß ich nicht. 
Dauert vermutlich sechs bis sieben Stunden.


----------



## pruus (21. Juni 2014)

Na kommt Mädels, traut euch. Bis jetzt drei echte Kerle auf harten ähhh, Schwänzen. ;-) Aber die weichen nehmen wir auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (21. Juni 2014)

Michi meldet sich nicht


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Juni 2014)

Werde morgen mein Fully spazieren fahre. Start 9:39 Uhr in Wankum. Ziel WS durch die Schlucht.


----------



## cedicherie (24. Juni 2014)

Wer ist jetzt noch süchtelner Höhen ?

Gesendet von meinem Archos 45 Titanium mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2014)

Morgen Mittwoch 18 Uhr Paul Moor Schule, Säge mitbringen. Landwehrpflege


----------



## cedicherie (24. Juni 2014)

Wo ist das ?

Gesendet von meinem Archos 45 Titanium mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Juni 2014)

Morgen leider keine Zeit.....


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2014)

Caritaskindergarten Am Kuhbaum


----------



## cedicherie (24. Juni 2014)

Welche Stadt ?

Gesendet von meinem Archos 45 Titanium mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juni 2014)

Freitag?


----------



## Gudyo (26. Juni 2014)

@Michel: Nö, aufbauen für 40. Kindergartenburzeltag
Kurzer Zustandsbericht Landwehren:
Paul Moor-Nordpark=unpassierbar( liegen drei richtig dicke Dinger im Weg)
PP Bockerter Heide-Waldfrieden= fahrbar
PP Bockerter Heide-Franziskushaus=fahrbar
Müllberg MG = 2/3 fahrbar
Müllberg RY= fahrbar
Lelohtrail=fahrbar
Dornbuschtrail =fahrbar
Ohler und Müllberg RY=fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (28. Juni 2014)

Moin, geht glaub ichwas ich so gesehen habe bis jetzt


----------



## Winthor (28. Juni 2014)

Moin
Heute geht nicht, wegen Familie. 
Morgen hab ich nen Lehrgang.


----------



## fred-star (29. Juni 2014)

Fährt heute noch jemand?


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Juni 2014)

War schon....


----------



## Kizou (29. Juni 2014)

Ich auch !


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß....


----------



## Kizou (29. Juni 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich weiß....


Ich schwarz


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch 18:02 Uhr WS, eine gemütliche Schluchtfahrt.....


----------



## SL0WM0 (1. Juli 2014)

Hi Michael,
wäre es ok, wenn ich mich da mal an dein Hinterrad hänge und schaue, ob und wie lange ich mithalten kann?
Was versteckt sich denn hinter "WS"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2014)

WS = Weißer Stein. ....
Kannst gerne mitfahren. 
Ich hänge keinen ab.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juli 2014)

http://wikimapia.org/15794818/de/Weisser-Stein


----------



## Winthor (1. Juli 2014)

Schade, daß schaffe ich von hier aus nicht bis 18 Uhr.


----------



## SL0WM0 (1. Juli 2014)

Danke.
Werd dann um 18:02 an dem grenspaal 429 sein!?
Komme allerdings direkt von der Arbeit, d.h. staubedingt schaffe ich es evtl. nicht. Dann bitte nicht warten!


----------



## Kizou (1. Juli 2014)

Ha


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Mittwoch 18:02 Uhr WS, eine gemütliche Schluchtfahrt.....


hab leider Dienst, wäre sonst dabei....


----------



## Olli.K (1. Juli 2014)

Freue mich auch mal wieder die Schlucht zu fahren.
Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Juli 2014)

Coole Runde heute...

@slowmow: haben bis 18:10 Uhr gewartet....

Ps.: habe noch einen 29" Lauradstz über. Sram Rise 40 mit QR 9. Falls jemand noch einen braucht..


----------



## pruus (2. Juli 2014)

Jau, war cool heute. Danke für´s vorfahren, Michael. Olli danke für´s mitfahren.  Jederzeit wieder


----------



## SL0WM0 (2. Juli 2014)

So'n Sch.... als hätt ich's geahnt. 2 Staus, wo sonst nie was ist.
Dann hoffentlich beim nächsten mal


----------



## Nikedge (2. Juli 2014)

Nächste Tour ?


----------



## Kizou (4. Juli 2014)

So, ready for Lago


----------



## pruus (4. Juli 2014)

So, damit die Abfahrten in der Schlucht mich nicht mehr auf dem falschen Fuß erwischen, haha


----------



## Hardtail-GK (4. Juli 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> So, damit die Abfahrten in der Schlucht mich nicht mehr auf dem falschen Fuß erwischen, haha



Ist das eine eTen?


----------



## pruus (4. Juli 2014)

Contec. Simpel aber effektief. Blockiert in jeder Stellung. Habsch am fully auch. Muß mir halt manchmal unter die Eier packen


----------



## Hardtail-GK (4. Juli 2014)

Abgesehen von den Eiern: könntest du mal nachmessen wie lang die Stütze maximal wird? Also von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis zur Mitte der Sattelrohraufnahme? Ich hab nämlich nur 13cm zur Verfügung und bei 10cm Verstellweg der eTen ist jetzt die Frage, wieviel Länge die Stütze selbst hat.

Hoffe, du weißt was gemeint ist, ansonsten meld dich. Danke aber schon mal!


----------



## pruus (4. Juli 2014)

Gesamtlänge 400 mm. Verstellbereich 95 +- 5 mm. Mindeste was rausguckt ist 17 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (4. Juli 2014)

echt 17, krass ... ok, danke, aber dann wird die bei mir nicht passen.

edith: also die distanz x, die ich da so formschön eingezeichnet habe meinst du mit 17cm, gell?


----------



## pruus (5. Juli 2014)

Genau. Wie gesagt, Contec Brut. Ca 140,- Bist du unter 17 mit deinem Sattel ?


----------



## Hardtail-GK (5. Juli 2014)

Yep, hab nur 13cm zur Verfügung. Gravity Dropper bietet noch was an, aber die sind dann auch deutlich teurer. Nja, werds auch ohne überleben.

btw: gibts eigentlich noch den Bike-Termin am Dienstag ab der Klappse?


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Juli 2014)

Dienstag, Treffpunkt 17:30 Funkturm nähe Klappse.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hardtail-GK (7. Juli 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Dienstag, Treffpunkt 17:30 Funkturm nähe Klappse.



Wär ich wohl dabei!


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Juli 2014)

Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (8. Juli 2014)

Melde mich ab, Regenradar zeigt Dauerregen bis Morgen an!


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juli 2014)

Donnerstag 18 Uhr WS.


----------



## Olli.K (8. Juli 2014)

Laut Wetterfrosch soll der Regen die ganze Woche anhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juli 2014)

Und nun?


----------



## Nikedge (8. Juli 2014)

Mach aus deiner Wohnung ein Indoor Dirtpark


----------



## Olli.K (8. Juli 2014)

Wir entschieden es kurzfristig.


----------



## pruus (8. Juli 2014)

Denn werd´ich wohl nass werden gleich...


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Juli 2014)

Nabend aus dem Reich der abwesenden .Heut wars ne sehr nasse Runde aber leider geil. Nass bis auf die Haut ,so stand ich da ,und der Unmut meiner Frau war so  nah ..


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Werde morgen nicht am WS sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (10. Juli 2014)

Geht heute was?


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Juli 2014)

SH.......


----------



## Kizou (11. Juli 2014)

Grüße vom Lago


----------



## pruus (12. Juli 2014)

Morgen früh Anfängertour Schlucht. Ca. 9.20 WS


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juli 2014)

Frühschicht um 6:00 Uhr.....


----------



## SL0WM0 (12. Juli 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Morgen früh Anfängertour Schlucht. Ca. 9.20 WS


Klingt gut, würd mich gern anschliessen!


----------



## Winthor (12. Juli 2014)

Nabend.
Was heißt denn Anfängerkurs?


----------



## Nikedge (12. Juli 2014)

Eventuell auch dabei...


----------



## pruus (13. Juli 2014)

Anfängerrunde, Stefan. Ist ein Mädel dabei das erst zum dritten mal fährt.


----------



## pruus (13. Juli 2014)

Los geht´s. Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (13. Juli 2014)

Grüße vom Lago


----------



## Winthor (13. Juli 2014)

Jetzt erst wach geworden. 
Hier bei uns ist Schützenfest.
Heute morgen um drei erst eingeschlafen.


----------



## Nikedge (13. Juli 2014)

Sorry, bin auch gerade erst wach  
Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei, eventuell nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## pruus (13. Juli 2014)

Scheeh woar´s! Anfänger sind gepurzelt aber lachend wieder aufgestanden.


----------



## HotteV (13. Juli 2014)

Bei der nächsten Anfängerrunde bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juli 2014)

Kommende Woche?


----------



## pruus (13. Juli 2014)

dienstag. 18.30 ab Laden. Venekoten, Wacholderheide, 7Hügel, Venhof, Rotary, 100Guldenpfad, Schwalmauen und zurück zum Laden.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juli 2014)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Nikedge (16. Juli 2014)

Michi? Werkstatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (16. Juli 2014)

Hi, den Venhof habe ich auch nur zufuß erreicht. Im letzten der 7 Hügel Schaltauge abgerissen.
Madam hat mich dann abgeholt, die andern drei sind auf direktem Wege zurück. Nächste mal hoffentlich mehr Glück...


----------



## Nikedge (17. Juli 2014)

Heute jemand WS?


----------



## Brueggener (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo , würde gerne mal mitfahren bei ner Runde im brüggener Umland . Bin aber noch nicht de


----------



## Brueggener (18. Juli 2014)

Ergänzung : der fiteste.


----------



## pruus (18. Juli 2014)

Brueggener schrieb:


> Ergänzung : der fiteste.


Die fittesten simmer all net....
Dienstag 18.30 Overhetfeld, Dilborner Strasse 17.


----------



## pruus (19. Juli 2014)

Erst morgen in Nettetal paar Runden mit dem Renner drehen. Start Hobbyfahrer 10 Uhr. Kann lustig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Dienstag dabei....


----------



## Olli.K (20. Juli 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## Nikedge (20. Juli 2014)

Icke och!


----------



## Brueggener (21. Juli 2014)

Habe Dienstag noch nen Arzt Termin um 17.30 also Glaube nicht das ich das schaffe die anderen Tage steht nichts an .Also warte ich wohl mal bis wieder was gepostet wird .


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Juli 2014)

Bleibt das bei morgen?


----------



## Nikedge (21. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe doch ...


----------



## pruus (22. Juli 2014)

Klar. Halb sieben hier bei mir!?


----------



## Olli.K (22. Juli 2014)

Muss leider absagen. 
Werde wohl länger arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Juli 2014)

Schade 

Wir kommen zum Laden. ...


----------



## HotteV (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, gerne würde ich mich ebenfalls mal der Runde anschließen. Wo geht denn eure Tour heute lang und wie heftig wird diese 

Gruss Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (22. Juli 2014)

Da ich es anscheinend als erster sehe und beantworte, zitiere ich mal den pruus...

18.30 Overhetfeld, Dilborner Strasse 17.

Ich spreche jetzt auch mal für alle, wenn ich den alzubeliebten Satz verwende: Der langsamste gibt das Tempo an 

Also easy going !

Denke ich


----------



## HotteV (22. Juli 2014)

Dann werde ich mich heute Abend auf den weg machen und hoffe das ich nicht zu sehr bremse


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Juli 2014)

Coole Runde gestern. 

Samstag Horst. .....


----------



## pruus (26. Juli 2014)

Danke Michael. Heute geht´s etwas lieblicher weiter. 14.00 Richtung Schwalmauen. Berichte doch bitte wie es in Horst war...


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Juli 2014)

Horst lohnt sich, ist eine aneinander Reihung von Kurven. 
War nicht das letzte mal dort, nur nächstes mal mit dem weichen Rad.

Wie sieht es mit Dienstag aus?


----------



## Kizou (26. Juli 2014)

Das nächste mal möchte ich auch mit!


----------



## HotteV (26. Juli 2014)

Wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## pruus (26. Juli 2014)

Kurven sind immer gut. ;-) Dienstag haben sich zwei Anfänger angemeldet. Denke an Feldwege nach Oberkrüchten, Richtung Dahlheimer Mühle, BCH runter, Maharishi, Meinweg, Rotary, von Muggenbroek aus gucken wie zurück Kondimässig... Oder Schlucht und du fährst vor.


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Juli 2014)

Komme mit'm weichen und hänge mich dran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (27. Juli 2014)

gestern in den Schwalmauen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Juli 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=K4c3xGgmT9s

Das ist die Horst Runde......


----------



## SL0WM0 (28. Juli 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Dienstag haben sich zwei Anfänger angemeldet.


Passt auch noch ein dritter? Wär dann auch gern dabei.


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Juli 2014)

Bestimmt....


----------



## pruus (28. Juli 2014)

Türlich! Gerne.


----------



## Burmi (29. Juli 2014)

SL0WM0 schrieb:


> Passt auch noch ein dritter? Wär dann auch gern dabei.




und ggf ein Vierter ??? Falls ja ist das hier Zeit und Treffpunkt für heute ??

*18.30 Overhetfeld, Dilborner Strasse 17.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (29. Juli 2014)

richtig


----------



## Kizou (29. Juli 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=K4c3xGgmT9s
> 
> Das ist die Horst Runde......


 Sieht gut aus, wäre beim nächsten mal dabei.
Hat jemand vielleicht den Track ?


----------



## SL0WM0 (29. Juli 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, wäre beim nächsten mal dabei.
> Hat jemand vielleicht den Track ?


http://www.mtbroutes.nl/index.php/route/1119/Horst


----------



## Kizou (29. Juli 2014)

Thanx


----------



## pruus (29. Juli 2014)

Wetter sieht Scheiße aus. Regen und Gewitter nach 18.00 Uhr. Regen ist mir egal aber wenn´s blitzt lieg´ich auf der Couch.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Juli 2014)

Hmm. Fahre ich hier eine Runde. 
Sonst morgen Schlucht,


----------



## pruus (29. Juli 2014)

Morgen Schlucht wäre ich dabei. Welche Zeit?


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Juli 2014)

18:00 Uhr


----------



## Kizou (29. Juli 2014)

Morgen W'berg !!!


----------



## SL0WM0 (29. Juli 2014)

mmh, und nu?
Winterberg - bisschen zu weit
Schlucht - klingt bisschen nach wildem auf und ab. Hab's noch nicht so mit dem Gefälle.

@Wachtendonker
An W'donk komm ich so gegen 18 vorbei. Wann und wo geht denn die Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Juli 2014)

Hier ist gerade Gewitter


----------



## Kizou (29. Juli 2014)

kleiner Teaser vom Lago...


.....war mal wieder geil !!


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Juli 2014)

SL0WM0 schrieb:


> mmh, und nu?
> Winterberg - bisschen zu weit
> Schlucht - klingt bisschen nach wildem auf und ab. Hab's noch nicht so mit dem Gefälle.
> 
> ...



Schlucht geht schon........


----------



## pruus (30. Juli 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> kleiner Teaser vom Lago...
> 
> 
> .....war mal wieder geil !!



Sieht cool aus,da!


----------



## SL0WM0 (30. Juli 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Schlucht geht schon........


überredet....wo ist Treffpunkt, WS?


----------



## pruus (30. Juli 2014)

Ja, WS 18 Uhr


----------



## Burmi (30. Juli 2014)

Ich versuche auch zu kommen. Bis nachher !!


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Juli 2014)

http://wikimapia.org/15794818/de/Weisser-Stein


----------



## pruus (31. Juli 2014)

Spass gemacht gestern! Auch wenn ich mal öfters Bodenproben genommen habe.... Samstag mal vorsichtig Horst planen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (31. Juli 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Spass gemacht gestern! Auch wenn ich mal öfters Bodenproben genommen habe.... Samstag mal vorsichtig Horst planen?


Ich war gestern so gegen 18:25 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am WS. Mein Navi wollte irgendwie immer nach NL rein und fand die Zufahrt zum Parkplatz nicht wirklich. Ich bin dann aber auch noch kreuz und quer durch den Wald und habe so ziemlich jede Pfütze und jedes Schlammloch mitgenommen sowie den ein oder anderen Baum überstiegen. Schade das wir uns verpasst haben. Schön war es trotzdem.

Ggf. klappt das dann ja Samstag.


----------



## Kizou (1. August 2014)

So, nach dem Teaser nun der Shortcut :


----------



## Kizou (1. August 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Kizou (1. August 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Kizou (1. August 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Kizou (1. August 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (1. August 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Kizou (1. August 2014)

Entweder bin ich besoffen oder der Administrator !


----------



## Kizou (1. August 2014)

ups, Dienstrechner hat gesponnen, sorry !


----------



## pruus (1. August 2014)

hübsch! nur die Mucke is nich so meins.


----------



## HotteV (1. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wann habt Ihr vor morgen eine Runde zu drehen und soll es nach Horst gehen?


----------



## Nikedge (1. August 2014)

Gute Frage!


----------



## pruus (1. August 2014)

Ja, Horst war angepeilt. Ich kann erst um 14 Uhr hier weg. Wetter sollte man noch im Auge behalten. Für Holland ist wieder mal Gewitter gemeldet.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. August 2014)

Weiß nicht ob ich morgen mobil bin......

Gesetzte Markierung
bei 5964 Meterik, Niederlande
http://goo.gl/maps/c9o6V

Parkplatz an der Strecke


----------



## HotteV (2. August 2014)

Wieviel Uhr wollt ihr euch denn dort treffen?


----------



## Burmi (2. August 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr wollt ihr euch denn dort treffen?



*Warnlage
Ab Mittag von Westen her vielerorts Schauer und teils starke Gewitter, örtlich Unwetter. Abends und in der Nacht auch in Ostwestfalen.*
*[mehr]*

Auszug aus der Wetterlage für heute. Ich denke das hat sich wohl erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (2. August 2014)

Ja. Andermal.


----------



## Winthor (2. August 2014)

Ich denke ich fahr dann mal wieder meine Meinweg-Runde.
Hat Jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## pruus (2. August 2014)

Lust schon; aber meine Erkältung in Tateinheit mit der Wetterprognose halten mich zurück ;-) Viel Spaß !


----------



## Winthor (2. August 2014)

Ein kleines Gewitter hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. 
Ich hätte zwar Interesse an einer leitenden Stelle, aber nicht als Blitzableiter.


----------



## Burmi (5. August 2014)

Ich bin am Sonntag zum ersten Mal die "Horst" Runde gefahren. Der Plan war, aufgrund der "nur" 17 Km länge, das ganze zweimal zu fahren. Man hat ja so seinen Anspruch wie lang eine Sonntagsrunde minimal sein muss 
Ich bin dann die Runde einmal mit zwei drei kurzen Pausen in einem durch gefahren und war ziemlich platt als ich wieder am Parkplatz angekommen bin.

Das war auf jeden Fall nicht das letzte Mal das ich nach NL zum Horst gefahren bin. Die Strecke ist durchweg ausgeschildert und sehr gut ausgebaut. Und sieht man mal von den fiesen Sandlöchern  ab, toll zu fahren. Alle Achtung an die/den der das ganze so in Schuss hält.


----------



## Kizou (7. August 2014)

Jemand Lust auf Brüggen (Schlucht) ?

Heute 18h  WS


----------



## Dutchmanny (7. August 2014)

Wenn einer Lust und seit hat würde ich gerne nächste Woche mal wieder eine runde ws fahren.


----------



## Winthor (7. August 2014)

Nabend,

Samstag hier:
www.monschau-marathon.de

Siehe 14:30 h
14.30 Uhr Start Mountainbike-Tour über die Originalstrecke des Monschau-Marathon


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. August 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Samstag hier:
> www.monschau-marathon.de
> ...



Um 14.30 Uhr ist die Originalstrecke markiert und befahrbar. Es werden „Leistungsgruppen“ mit Zielzeiten zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden Fahrzeit gebildet, damit jeder „sein“ Tempo wählen kann. Die interessierten Biker treffen sich auf dem Dorfplatz in Konzen. Als Radtypen sind Mountainbikes und Trekkingräder geeignet. Es gilt die Straßenverkehrsordnung und es besteht Helmpflicht. Jeder fährt auf sein eigenes Risiko. Eine Anmeldung und eine Startgebühr sind nicht erforderlich. Anschließend sind alle Biker herzlich zur Nudelparty eingeladen.

Denke Technisch Anspruchsvoll ..........sieht anders aus ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (8. August 2014)

Moin,
hat jemand was von technisch anspruchsvoll gesagt?


----------



## Kizou (8. August 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wenn einer Lust und seit hat würde ich gerne nächste Woche mal wieder eine runde ws fahren.


Wäre dabei


----------



## pruus (8. August 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Wenn einer Lust und seit hat würde ich gerne nächste Woche mal wieder eine runde ws fahren.




Klar Manni! Dienstag 19 Uhr oder Mittwoch früher.... Horst wartet auch noch auf uns.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. August 2014)

Bin zur Zeit Autofrei......


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. August 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand was von technisch anspruchsvoll gesagt?



Ich fahre bestimmt nicht in die Eifel um Rad und Feldwege zu fahren. ....


----------



## pruus (8. August 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit Autofrei......


aber doch hoffentlich nicht Radlos!? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (8. August 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit Autofrei......


Bei, WS,Horst und Co könnte ich dich doch mitnehmen .


----------



## Winthor (8. August 2014)

@Wachtendonker 
Wer mitfahren will kanns ja gerne machen, aber es muss ja keiner. Das ist ja das Schöne und Jedem selber überlassen.
Ich hätte mich nur gefreut, wenn trotzdem Jemand von der Truppe hier mit fährt.
Und wenn Du "autolos" bist ist auf meinem Radträger für Dich auch immer ein Platz frei.
Sollten wir doch mal etwas weiter weg fahren, wo man erst mal mit dem Auto fahren muss.

@pruus 


pruus schrieb:


> Horst wartet auch noch auf uns.



Ich würde auch gern mal nach Horst fahren. Schon einiges drüber gehört...


----------



## pruus (8. August 2014)

ich will ja; aber ´s Wetter sollte schon einigermassen mitspielen. Regel das! ;-)


----------



## Dutchmanny (8. August 2014)

Ich habe Urlaub und pase mich der Masse an........und natürlich dem Wetter.


----------



## Olli.P. (8. August 2014)

Dutchmanny schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub und pase mich der Masse an........und natürlich dem Wetter.


Du glücklicher..


----------



## Gudyo (8. August 2014)

Tach zusammen, melde mich mal aus dem salzburgischen. Mein Aufbautraining nimmt langsam Formen an, für die Chiemseerunde hat es schon gereicht. Bin froh das hier im Forum wohl doch noch so einiges geht. Hoffe das ich im Herbst wieder soweit bin euch zu verlangsamen. In dem Zusammenhang, geht was mit Harz? Ansonsten fahr ich am 12. September für 2 Tage nach Stromberg. 2 Trägerplätze hab ich frei.


----------



## Kizou (9. August 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=689484181127805&id=100001986896796

Letzte Woche in W'Berg!
Ein paar Eindrücke vom Freeride, downhill, singletrail und Flowshore.


----------



## Boge (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier mal ein paar Termine für einige geführte MTB Touren in der Eifel zusammen gestellt.
Vielleicht finden sich ja hier ein paar Mitfahrer.
Schaut mal rein.


17.08. Maria Schacht MTB-xpert 

http://www.mtb-xpert.de/eifel/mod_k...in/Schacht/cmshow/startseite_eifel/index.html

24.08. Tour der Hoffnung Eifel MTB Guide

http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de

13.09. VLN MTB Tour Rund um den Nürburgring 

http://www.radarena.de/radarena-am-ring/mtb-arena/viewtrack/6-bulls-hölle

20.09. 5 Krater Tour Eifelbike

http://www.eifelbike.de/component/events_booking_v5/?view=category&id=4&Itemid=434

28.09. Indian Summer Tour
Eifel on Bike

http://www.eifelonbike.de/index.php/mountainbiketouren-146/events/indian-summer-tours

03.10. Rad Rebellen Herbst Tour

http://rad-rebellen.de/tour/


----------



## Multichris66 (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,ich heiße Christian bin 48 Jahre und habe dieses Jahr mit dem MTB angefangen.Ich wohne in MG nähe des Stadions.Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich Euch mal anschließen könnte.Zum Anfang habe ich mich am 6.9mal hier Zisterzienser MTB Tour angemeldet. Schauen wir mal was wird.
Gruß Chris


----------



## pruus (10. August 2014)

Am 13.9 rund um den Ring würd´mich reizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (10. August 2014)

Fehlt mir leider noch die Puste zu
Gruß Chris


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen um 17:30 am Funkturm SH ruhige Feierabendrunde ca.20-25 km.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pruus (11. August 2014)

Morgen 18.30 Feuer frei! Start am Laden. Joe hat sich angemeldet und wenn das klappt können wir eine Brennergruppe und eine gemächliche machen wenn wir wollen ;-)


----------



## Burmi (13. August 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> morgen um 17:30 am Funkturm SH ruhige Feierabendrunde ca.20-25 km.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hallo Dieter, bei mir hat es gestern wieder geschüttet wie aus Eimern. Ansonsten währe ich natürlich gekommen. Hoffe das klappt in den nächsten Tagen nochmal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour. Hab schon Entzugserscheinungen 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. August 2014)

Hallo Thorsten, ich fahre heute nochmal. Wenn du Lust hast können wir uns ja am Funkturm 17:30 treffen.


Gruß Dieter

PS:
Hallo SLOWMO DER Treffpunkt ist der kleine Funkturm Harffweg 51 nähe Klappse


----------



## SL0WM0 (13. August 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> PS:
> Hallo SLOMO DER Treffpunkt ist der kleine Funkturm Harffweg 51 nähe Klappse


Danke für die Info.
Heut wird aber nicht klappen, da ich frühestens um 18 zuhause bin und dann noch 'ne halbe Stunde bis da bräuchte.

Auf ein nächstes mal....


----------



## pruus (13. August 2014)

Waren zu dritt gestern; der Rest hatte wohl keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht, haha. Während der Fahrt super Wetter, geiles Licht und kein Wind kein Regen. Danke Joe und Marco!


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es mit Morgen aus? Mittlere Runde ca.35-40km Landwehr-Hinsbeck-Wankumer-Heide-Venloer-Heide und zurück am Krikenbeckersee vorbei. Treffpunkt kleiner Funkturm 16:15 Harffweg 51 nähe Klappse. Bis jetzt fahren Thorsten (Burmi)
Michael (Landmichel) und ich.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Winthor (14. August 2014)

Das ist mir zu früh. Da arbeite ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (16. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen treffen am kleinen Funkturm um 10:15 ca. 35-40km. Wer Lust hat kurz melden.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (16. August 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> morgen treffen am kleinen Funkturm um 10:15 ca. 35-40km. Wer Lust hat kurz melden.
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Dabei


----------



## pruus (16. August 2014)

wir fahren morgen früh vom Laden aus Richtung Schlucht mit paar Leutz. Ca. 8.39,5 Uhr am WS. May the floh be with you.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. August 2014)

Frühschicht ......


----------



## pruus (16. August 2014)

Spätschicht mit Verbrennungsmotor ;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. August 2014)

WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (22. August 2014)

morgen nach zwei eventuell. Sonntag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. August 2014)

Mittwoch soll das Wetter mitspielen.....


----------



## pruus (25. August 2014)

Mittwoch würd´ ich auch mitspielen


----------



## pruus (26. August 2014)

Kann morgen wer tagsüber?
Wollte mal nach Horst oder Maasmechelen.


----------



## Boge (26. August 2014)

Ich habe am Sonntag eine geführte Monstettrail-Tour mit MTB-Xpert in Mayschoß Ahrtal in der Eifel unter die Räder genommenen.
Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen, mit einem erfahrenden Guide so eine Tour zu machen.
Sowas sollte jeder mal mitgemacht haben.
Bei 47 Km und 1600 hm war es schon eine echte Herausforderung für einen Flachlandtiroler wie ich es nun mal bin.
Hier ein kleiner Eindruck von dieser Tour im Mai.




Wiederholungsfaktor 100%


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. August 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Kann morgen wer tagsüber?
> Wollte mal nach Horst oder Maasmechelen.



Wo kann man denn in Maasmechelen biken? Oder meinst du die Filthies?


----------



## pruus (26. August 2014)

Ja. Fylthietrails. Kennst du? War noch nie da.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. August 2014)

War schon mal da. Heute kam allerdings ne Meldung über FB "Bikepark Update: The next couple of months the Bikepark will be CLOSED on MONDAY, TUESDAY and WEDNESDAY." Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt schon gilt oder erst ab Sep.

Lohnt sich aber mMn für jeden MTBler. Hat nur keinen Lift (falls für dich relevant). Je nachdem, wer Einlaß gewährt wird auch mehr oder minder wert darauf gelegt, nicht alleine zu kommen (die Trails sind mitten im nirgendwo, so dass es aus sicherheitstechnischer Sicht zumindest sinnvoll ist, nicht alleine da rum zu gondeln).


----------



## pruus (26. August 2014)

okay. Danke. Mach mich mal schlau


----------



## pruus (27. August 2014)

Gerade zurück von einer netten RR-Tour. Auch mal ganz schön. Sonntag mit Guide in die Eifel bei Daun. Ein zwei Leute könnten noch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (29. August 2014)

Eifel klappt nicht wegen Burgenfesten. Dann halt hier ´ne Tour. Dahlheim, Wassenberg, Meinweg.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. August 2014)

Wenn du mal an einem WE Maasmechelen planst, sag Bescheid. Würd mich gern anschließen.


----------



## pruus (30. August 2014)

Klar, gerne. Morgen geht nicht da kommen schon paar Jungs um hier zu fahren. Nächstes WE ist der Eifeltrip. Eventuell am 14. Ist dort im Winter auch zu fahren? Kann auf der HP nix finden über geschlossen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. August 2014)

Was geht morgen ?


----------



## pruus (30. August 2014)

Kommst´ mit nach Wassenberg, Dalheim usw?


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. August 2014)

Start : Zeit und Ort!


----------



## pruus (30. August 2014)

10 Uhr am Laden


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. August 2014)

Ich schaue mal.......


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. August 2014)

Dienstagsrunde noch existent?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (1. September 2014)

Ja. Wird gegebenenfalls ausgedehnt auf andere Tage aber Dienstag immer.


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. September 2014)

Morgen dabei. ....18:23 Uhr am Laden.


----------



## pruus (1. September 2014)

suppie


----------



## pruus (2. September 2014)

war wieder ein saugeiler Abend mit euch! Schade das die Zeit nicht reichte für ein Schlußbier.
Samstag jemand Bock mit in die Eifel zu fahren? Geführte Tour mit MTB-Xpert. 6 Stunden, technisch, wenn Anfänger dann sehr motivierte....


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. September 2014)




----------



## Winthor (3. September 2014)

Schade, ich hab leider keine Zeit, weil ich noch immer mit Umbau beschäftigt bin. Das wird sich auch noch hinziehen, bis die Kleine auf der Welt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (3. September 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab leider keine Zeit, weil ich noch immer mit Umbau beschäftigt bin. Das wird sich auch noch hinziehen, bis die Kleine auf der Welt ist.



Man muß halt Prioritäten stellen, oder ? ;-) Bis dann, Beinahepappa!


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. September 2014)

Heute ?


----------



## pruus (4. September 2014)

leider keine Zeit. :-(


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. September 2014)

WE fahre ich die Schaak Runde, jemand Interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## Gudyo (5. September 2014)

Schaak? Mach mich mal bitte schlau Michel.
Mein Hals ist mittlerweile dicker als mein Fuß, dass gibt Anlass zur Hoffnung und laut Doctore darf ich mit Orthese schon Radfahren aber nicht so wüst  wie er meint. Sind halt Radwege statt Trails angesagt. Brombeeren sind sowieso die Pest dieses Jahr.
Der Countdown läuft, mein QH Ti ist zum Perlstrahlen und Lasern, hoffe es spätestens übernächste Woche begrüßen zu können.
In dem Zusammenhang hätte ich ein umgebautes Commencal Meta 6  aus 2009 (Bilder folgen) für kleines Geld abzugeben. Bevor ich es in den Bikemarkt packe hier mal die Daten: Rahmen schwarz gepulvert in XL, Fox 150 Talas RL und Fox Coil 650 lbs Dämpfer. SLX Ausstattung 2x9 ink. Bremsen. Steuersatz und Innenlager von Acros (neuwertig da erst vor 2 Monaten aufgebaut).Vorderrad mit Hope Pro Evo (Gold) gibts dazu, einzig für das 12 mm Maxle (nicht X 12)Hinterrad müsst ihr selber sorgen. Preis für die Leute hier auf Anfrage (hatte so an einen Betrag im mittleren 3 stelligen Bereich gedacht)
Grüße
Friedhelm
PS: Als Schmankerl gibts nen Fox RP2 dazu, die Teile funktionieren einwandfrei haben aber auch Gebrauchsspuren, geht gut als robustes Tourenrad mit Hang zum runterfahren. Mit der Talas geht es aber auch ordentlich bergauf.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. September 2014)

Hallo Friedel,

Geht doch......Schaak ist eine ausgeschilderte Strecke in den Niederlanden und wird durch Mtb Schaak in Ordnung gehalten. Wenig HM aber Kurven ohne Ende.

Zur Info:

Werde morgen gegen 10:30 Uhr starten, aber hier fährt ja eh keiner mit.

@ Pruus: wie war die Eifeltour?


----------



## Kizou (6. September 2014)

Bin heute dort gewesen


----------



## pruus (7. September 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Friedel,
> 
> 
> 
> @ Pruus: wie war die Eifeltour?



Super war´s. Ist schon was anderes als hier die Gegend! Die fünf Stunden haben mich allerdings an den Rand meiner Leistungsfähigkeit gebracht. Am Ende Krämpfe wie bekloppt. 
Aber trails ohne Ende mit Stufen, Treppen und mehr glatter Schiefer als mir lieb war....
Touri-Info gab´s vom Guide gratis dazu, Danke Guido von MTB-Xpert.
Lustige Truppe auch. Zu meiner Rechtfertigung für meine Schwächelei am Ende: mein Forderrad muß mit zwei Händen zum drehen animiert werden, haha.
Auf dem Nachhauseweg eingekehrt im Hotel Elztal und da hat Inge mir einen Wildschweinrücken vorgesetzt das ich mir fast die Finger mit angefressen hab´. Zauberhafter Tag!


----------



## pruus (7. September 2014)

hier ein bild von Gestern. Manderscheider Burgen.


----------



## pruus (7. September 2014)

foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (7. September 2014)

Lieserpfad? Ist ne geile Ecke da aber es gibt nur eine Richtung, rauf,rauf, rauf...


----------



## Winthor (7. September 2014)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Lieserpfad? Ist ne geile Ecke da aber es gibt nur eine Richtung, rauf,rauf, rauf...


Och Friedberg, wo es Rauf geht muss man auch irgendwann runter. 

@pruus: in die Eifel will ich auch noch...


----------



## GregMcEifel (8. September 2014)

Na, na, im Lieserpfad geht es doch nicht nur raus, sondern auch ambitioniert und schön runter  Ist definitiv ne schöne Ecke hier bei uns in der MTB Eifel. Weitere Empfehlung für technisch interessierte Biker ist natürlich auch das schöne Ahrtal, von euch noch etwas näher. 

Um auf Pruus Frage zurückzukommen, wir fahren auch als Veranstalter im Winter, aber haben dann kaum Termine auf der Webseite. Gerade Herbst / Winter ist eine richtig schöne Jahreszeit. Wenn ihr mal Bock habt zu Biken schreibt mir einfach kurz ne E-Mail ([email protected]), dann lässt sich sicherlich was arrangieren! 

Beste Grüße aus der rauf-rauf-Eifel

Gregor


----------



## Kizou (10. September 2014)

Ist es richtig, dass der Lieserpfad mittlerweile gesperrt ist ?


----------



## pruus (10. September 2014)

Gesperrt nicht, aber Stücke sind halt Wanderweg....


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. September 2014)

Sonntag CTF Overloon......


----------



## Burmi (12. September 2014)

Ich habe noch ein paar Infos zu dem Beitrag vom Wachtendonker gefunden


----------



## pruus (12. September 2014)

Overloon scheint mir nicht so interessant wie das hier:
http://singletrack-limburg.eu/bikeboutique-singletrack-event/

Letztes Jahr da gewesen und wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## SL0WM0 (12. September 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sonntag CTF Overloon......


Fährst Du hin?
Hab's mir mal vorgemerkt. Bin noch nie CTF gefahren, 35km klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (12. September 2014)

Yep, fahre Hin.werde gegen 9:30 Uhr dort losfahren....


----------



## Nikedge (13. September 2014)

Sonntag auch dabei!


----------



## SL0WM0 (14. September 2014)

So, 35km viel Spass gehabt. Schöne Strecke, genau richtig für mich.


----------



## Boge (14. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe Ihr Lust am kommenden Sonntag die CTF in Marl unter die Räder zu nehmen?
Streckenführung im geschlossenen Waldgebiet der Haard, kein Asphalt, ausschließlich Wald- und Forstwege auf überwiegendem Naturboden.
Schaut mal rein.
http://www.haardbiker.de
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2014/6.-haardbiker-ctf;46673.html


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. September 2014)

CTF Marl ist gesetzt......

Overloon war auch gut.....


----------



## julem (15. September 2014)

Hallo!! Bilder und Filme von Overloon!!!!   http://www.fotoalbertoverloon.nl/atb-tocht-overloon-14-09-2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (17. September 2014)

Und hier noch einige....

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=FMZGBQTW

Wer fährt Sonntag noch die CTF?


----------



## Boge (17. September 2014)

Ich habe am Sonntag auch vor die CTF unter die Räder zu nehmen.
Vielleicht lässt sich ja was gemeinsames planen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. September 2014)

Moin,

Denke werde gegen 8:00 Uhr hier los fahren und die 46 km Runde angehen. Mit Option auf die große Runde.
Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt......


----------



## SL0WM0 (19. September 2014)

Wetter sagt "Minimale Sonnenbrandgefahr" 

Würd mich ja gern auf die 30km-Tour machen, aber wenn ich da lese
"...ein stetiges Auf und Ab und bieten keine Zeit zum Verschnaufen" 
So als rollendes Hindernis mach ja auch keinen Spass.

Warst Du schon mal da? Ist das deutlich schwerer als Overloon?


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre gleich ca. 14:30 Süchtelner Landwehr-Hinsbeck-Luisenburg-Venloer Heide und zurück sind so um die 40km. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren bitte melden.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Kizou (21. September 2014)

Jemand Lust auf Winterberg Dienstag oder Mittwoch ?


----------



## Kizou (22. September 2014)

Lieserpfad wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit für Dienstag.Mittwoch.


----------



## pruus (22. September 2014)

Leider keine Zeit. Sporttag vorbereiten und ausruhen für CTF Beek am Sonntach.


----------



## Winthor (22. September 2014)

Ich kann leider gar nicht.
Der Nachwuchs kann jeden Tag kommen.


----------



## Kizou (22. September 2014)

Stromberg ( Flowtrail ) hätte ich auch noch im Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (23. September 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Leider keine Zeit. Sporttag vorbereiten und ausruhen für CTF Beek am Sonntach.


Ctf beek?


----------



## pruus (23. September 2014)

Großer Sport. Genau das richtige für dich jungen Hüpfer!
http://singletrack-limburg.eu/


----------



## Nikedge (23. September 2014)

Anmeldungen sind schon zu


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
treffen uns heute um 17:30 am Funkturm nähe Klappse,zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde ca.20-25km.Moderates Tempo.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pruus (23. September 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Anmeldungen sind schon zu



Man kann vor Ort nennen nur nicht mehr für die Trailtour


----------



## Kizou (23. September 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> treffen uns heute um 17:30 am Funkturm nähe Klappse,zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde ca.20-25km.Moderates Tempo.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


.....würde gerne mitfahren, habe aber keine Ahnung welcher Funkturm gemeint ist.
Ich würde vom Parkplatz Nähe Chinamann starten.


----------



## Landmichel (23. September 2014)

Hallo kizou, gemeint ist der alte Funkturm auf den SH, Harffweg. Wir sind dann so gegen 17.50 an der IrmgardisKapelle zum Trinkpäuschen. Gruß Michael


----------



## Kizou (23. September 2014)

ich komme dann zum Harffweg


----------



## Landmichel (23. September 2014)

Bei GoogleMaps zu finden unter Harffweg 61, Viersen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (23. September 2014)

Dankeee


----------



## Landmichel (23. September 2014)

Wir warten oben, rechts Funkturm, links alte Schranke.


----------



## Boge (23. September 2014)

Jemand Lust am 05.10. in Bad Münstereifel eine Tour zu fahren?
http://rad-rebellen.de/basecamp/


----------



## pruus (23. September 2014)

Wir fahren gleich ab Laden eine kleine Runde. 18.30 falls jemand Lust hat mit zu fahren, gerne.


----------



## Kizou (23. September 2014)

Bin da


----------



## julem (25. September 2014)

Hallo!! Sonntag CTF Venray 9.15 am Start!! Jemand dabei??? http://www.mudhunters.nl/mudhunters-tourtocht-en-familietocht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL0WM0 (25. September 2014)

julem schrieb:


> Hallo!! Sonntag CTF Venray 9.15 am Start!! Jemand dabei??? http://www.mudhunters.nl/mudhunters-tourtocht-en-familietocht


Jawoll, steht auf'm Plan.
Welche Tour hast du denn vor?


----------



## pruus (30. September 2014)

Na wie war´s in Venray?
In Beek habe ich mich wieder gut amüsiert! Hatte optimistisch für die Trail-Tour gemeldet aber mußte nach 12 km erkennen das hierfür weder die Kondi noch die Fahrtechnik ausreichen. Bin dann über Strasse zurück zum Startpunkt und habe die 50 km Runde gefahren. keine schlechte Entscheidung weil hier war man dann nicht ausschließlich auf sehr heftigen Singletrails unterwegs mit zig switchbacks, Treppen und Baumstämmen,sondern konnte auch mal die Umgebung und das Wetter genießen. Das limburgsche Hügelland ist schon sehr schön!
Um Valkenburg wurde es dann zwischenzeitlich wieder ganz schön sportlich aber alles gut zu schaffen. Um mich selbst zu strafen für das vorherige aufgeben habe ich dann beide Zwischenstopps überschlagen und so hatte ich denn nach gefahrenen 65 km ganz schön Krämpfe und den Kaffee auf!


----------



## julem (30. September 2014)

Na Super war`s in Venray! Top organisiert wie die Höllander so sind, viele schnelle Trails und dazwischen ein paar Ziewege die dann Vollgas gefahren wurden. Keine zeit mal Luft zu hohlen und 54km auf der Uhr. Sonntag steht CTF Horst an!!  Gruss J.


----------



## pruus (30. September 2014)

Ja hier bei uns wird traditionell schneller gefahren als in Deutschland. Und was die Anforderungen an die Fahrtechnik betrifft haben die Holländer auch ganz schön aufgeholt finde ich. 
Horst würde ich auch gerne machen aber muß gucken denn den Sonntag drauf habe ich meinen Familien-Sport-Tag und vermutlich noch einiges vor zu bereiten...
Wer Bock hat kann ja mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## Kizou (30. September 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Na wie war´s in Venray?
> In Beek habe ich mich wieder gut amüsiert! Hatte optimistisch für die Trail-Tour gemeldet aber mußte nach 12 km erkennen das hierfür weder die Kondi noch die Fahrtechnik ausreichen. Bin dann über Strasse zurück zum Startpunkt und habe die 50 km Runde gefahren. keine schlechte Entscheidung weil hier war man dann nicht ausschließlich auf sehr heftigen Singletrails unterwegs mit zig switchbacks, Treppen und Baumstämmen,sondern konnte auch mal die Umgebung und das Wetter genießen. Das limburgsche Hügelland ist schon sehr schön!
> Um Valkenburg wurde es dann zwischenzeitlich wieder ganz schön sportlich aber alles gut zu schaffen. Um mich selbst zu strafen für das vorherige aufgeben habe ich dann beide Zwischenstopps überschlagen und so hatte ich denn nach gefahrenen 65 km ganz schön Krämpfe und den Kaffee auf!



Ging es in Beek um diese Geschichte ?






http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.90835.html

Wenn nicht, hast Du die Koordinaten, bzw. den Gps-Track?

Das mit den Trails und switchbacks hört sich nämlich sehr verführerisch an.


----------



## pruus (30. September 2014)

Nein Kizou, das Beek ist in der Achterhoek. Bei Emmerich über die Grenze. GPS mache ich garnichts mit aber paar trails habe ich mir gemerkt und da fahre ich sicher hin zum üben ;-)


----------



## Nikedge (30. September 2014)

Am 9. November findet schon die CTF Klinkum statt .


----------



## Kizou (30. September 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Nein Kizou, das Beek ist in der Achterhoek. Bei Emmerich über die Grenze. GPS mache ich garnichts mit aber paar trails habe ich mir gemerkt und da fahre ich sicher hin zum üben ;-)



Dann werde ich mal suchen.


----------



## pruus (1. Oktober 2014)

Alle herzlich eingeladen! Am 12. Oktober haben wir eine kleine Veranstaltung. Mehr Spass als Sport aber natürlich darf geschwitzt werden.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Morgen jemand was geplant ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre mit Beate nach Horst


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Oktober 2014)

Start Zeit in Horst ?


----------



## pruus (4. Oktober 2014)

so ca. 8.47,25 Uhr. Kommste?


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke Ist mir zu früh.  Bin heute erst aus dem Urlaub zurück gekommen. ...


----------



## Kizou (4. Oktober 2014)

Bin morgen in Tossa Del Mar unterwegs ( Bikeholidays.ch), yeeeeha


----------



## pruus (5. Oktober 2014)

Tossa ist auch gut ;-) 
Horst ist für mich abgeblasen. Dickes fettes Regengebiet über uns ist erst am Nachmittag weg. Dann halt zur Messe und Erntedank


----------



## julem (5. Oktober 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Tossa ist auch gut ;-)
> Horst ist für mich abgeblasen. Dickes fettes Regengebiet über uns ist erst am Nachmittag weg. Dann halt zur Messe und Erntedank


	   Ja!! Pruus Biken ist halt nur was für Männer,die tour in Horst war wie immer super Organisiert.Deine Landsleute haben sich gut geschlagen, aber bei den Anstiegen steigen sie immer noch vom Rad!!!!	   Gruss J.


----------



## pruus (5. Oktober 2014)

Was? Anstiege waren auch dabei??! Gut daß ich nicht gefahren bin


----------



## fred-star (6. Oktober 2014)

Horst anstiege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Oktober 2014)

Wochenende jemand was geplant ?


----------



## pruus (8. Oktober 2014)

jau, ich das hier


----------



## Nikedge (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe endlich mal am Wochenende dienstfrei 
Also muss was gehen


----------



## Gudyo (12. Oktober 2014)

Montag, 18.00 Uhr Reharunde ab Cafe Waldfrieden durch die Landwehr.


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich versuche um 18:01 Uhr da zu sein......


----------



## Kizou (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich versuch`s auch zu schaffen.

@micha: sollen wir dann zusammen fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (13. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch dabei, würde mich dann iwo dem Michi und Kizou anschließen...


----------



## Kizou (13. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ne Genusstour in Tossa !


----------



## Kizou (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich könnte Eure Räder mitnehmen.
Kommt Ihr dann rum?

Den Weg müsstet Ihr dann navigieren.


----------



## Kizou (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich werd in der Heide fahren, wird gleich dunkel.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Oktober 2014)

Mittwochs Runde. 

Treffen Hinsbeck 17:17 Uhr. 
Grobe Richtung SH.
Licht wird benötigt;  denke ich mal.


----------



## Nikedge (15. Oktober 2014)

Dabei


----------



## pruus (15. Oktober 2014)

wo in Hinsbeck?


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Oktober 2014)

Jugendherberge. ......


----------



## pruus (16. Oktober 2014)

Geile Runde, gestern! Danke Micha und nick!


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Oktober 2014)

Gerne,

Zu Hause waren es 52 KM und 622 HM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (16. Oktober 2014)

War eine gute Runde !


----------



## pruus (16. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag 9 Uhr ab Laden. Meinweg, Maharishi, Dalheimer Mühle, Rotenbachtrail und gucken was dann noch so geht...


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Oktober 2014)

Boah, 9:00 Uhr.....


----------



## Gudyo (17. Oktober 2014)

Immer diese Frühaufsteher....
Ich werde den Sonntag völlig unsportlich mit einer Tour von Mayschoß nach Remagen und zurück begehen. Mal sehen was der Federweiße so kann dieses Jahr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pruus (17. Oktober 2014)

Immer diese Alkoholiker hier!  
Aber hab´Nachmittags Familientag. Müssen echt so früh rauß für die Runde, Micha. Kannst ja mal schaun, vielleicht klappt´s ja.


----------



## stempelchen64 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren wir d.h. Landmichel,Burmi und meine Wenigkeit fahren gleich ca.15:00 eine lockere 30er Runde (Hinsbeck,Luisenburg,Venloer-Heide und wer Lust hat noch Landwehr). Treffpunkt in Bocholt unten in der Kuhle.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Thorsten und Holger, Dieter hat sich den Freilauf zerlegt und für Sonntag abgesagt. Ich würde gerne um 9.30 bei mir starten. Seid ihr dabei? Gruß Michael.


----------



## Kizou (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde gerne nächste Woche Freitag den Lieserpfad fahren.
Hat jemand Interesse?
Reharunde!


----------



## Winthor (17. Oktober 2014)

Nabend. 
Reha-Runde wäre gut. Der Nachwuchs ist da und meine Frau und Töchterchen kommen Dienstag aus dem Krankenhaus. 
Vielleicht kann ich ja dann mal wieder fahren, nach 8 Wochen Abstinenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (18. Oktober 2014)

Darf nach ein paar Monaten endlich auch wieder aufs Rad, von daher wär ne Reharunde super - hätte aktuell auch frei. Aber wo ist denn Lieserpfad? Noch bei uns in der Gegend?


----------



## Kizou (18. Oktober 2014)

In der Vulkaneifel. Ich könnte Dich aber mitnehmen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Oktober 2014)

Freitag muss ich doch arbeiten.....


----------



## Kizou (18. Oktober 2014)

Mach frei!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (18. Oktober 2014)

Eifel? Puh! Was möchtest du denn fahren? Also HM/KM - ich brauch echt ne Reharunde und keine Tortour .


----------



## Kizou (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Lieserpfad hat so um die 900 hm. Auf den ganzen Tag, kann man sie aber entspannt fahren. Ich fahre ja kein Rennen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (18. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht ja nach Spass aus ... wäre bei gutem Wetter (!) dabei. Kennst ja mein Tempo, musst wg der Pause aber noch was abziehen . Mfg wär auch super nett, beteilige mich natürlich dann auch an den Fahrtkosten.


----------



## Kizou (18. Oktober 2014)

Sowieso nur bei trockenem Wetter.
Mit meinem Panzer geht's sowieso nicht im 25er Schnitt bergauf.
Ich denke, dass man daraus eine nette relaxte Runde machen kann.


----------



## Nikedge (18. Oktober 2014)

Das ganze am Wochenende und ich wäre dabei...


----------



## Kizou (18. Oktober 2014)

Samstag würde auch gehen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Oktober 2014)

Samstag dabei. ..


----------



## Kizou (18. Oktober 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Samstag dabei. ..


----------



## Hardtail-GK (18. Oktober 2014)

Samstag wäre bei mir nix


----------



## pruus (18. Oktober 2014)

isch fahr morgen fully weil hartes ausgeliehen. Ergo wird´s auch eine Reharunde.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Oktober 2014)

Wer kommt morgen alles?


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Oktober 2014)

Also ihr fahrt dann Samstach zum Lieserpfad? Nur für meine Wochenplanung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (19. Oktober 2014)

Gerade eben ist der Freitag bei mir rausgefallen, so das es wohl tatsächlich der Samstag werden wird.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Oktober 2014)

Ok, danke für die Info. Dann mal viel Spaß und nicht den Hang runterkäfern.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Oktober 2014)

Jmd vlt Lust auf Filthy Trails unter der Woche???


----------



## pruus (22. Oktober 2014)

So, isch fahr denn mal mit dem Wolf nach hause. Jetzt voll 27,5. Mal schaun ob der mich beihalten kann. ;-)


----------



## Harry75 (22. Oktober 2014)

Servus,
komme aus Korschenbroich und bin öfters um D'dorf, Vollrather Höhe und Solingen unterwegs.
Kenne mich auch rund Dalheim im Meinweg gut aus, da ich da aufgewachsen bin. Seid ihr auch so 
um MG herum unterwegs? Würde mich bei gelegenheit gerne mal anschließen. Spaß steht bei mir vor 
Kondition zu bolzen. Habe auch was vom Lieserpfad gelesen - hätte ich auch Spaß dran.
Bin leider beruflich und wegen Kids (3) zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt.
Würd mich über ne Antwort freuen.


----------



## Winthor (22. Oktober 2014)

Nabend Harry75,
de Meinweg ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke und da fahr ich auch gerne.
Jetzt, da der Nachwuchs endlich da ist wollte ich auch wieder regelmäßiger fahren. 
Wenn ich fahre dann sonntags.
Nach Feierabend hab ich nicht so viel Zeit und hab auch noch kein richtiges Licht.

Fährt denn Jemand hier die 2te CTF Klinkum???
Ich glaube am 09.11.


----------



## Gudyo (23. Oktober 2014)

Von mir auch ein Willkommen, ist einige Zeit her das jemand aus Korschenbroich zu uns gestoßen ist. Ich bin häufig an der Niers unterwegs und in der Landwehr. Einfach Ort und Zeit hier reinstellen oder kurz schreiben ob man mit möchte. Treffpunkte werden erklärt sofern nicht bekannt. Klinkum fahre ich nach Wetterlage mit. Aber weder mitten in der Nacht, noch unter Zeitdruck  kann 2 Mitnahmegelegenheiten anbieten. 
Heut abend 17 Uhr Paul Moor Schule wen es trocken ist, soll Richtung rheydter Müllberg gehen.


----------



## Multichris66 (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin dann auch gleich da.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Winthor (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann nicht. Anderes Training.
Würde denn am Sonntag, je nach Wetter, Jemand mit im Meinweg fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (23. Oktober 2014)

Sorry etwas kurzfristig, war heut Mittag unterwegs.


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Oktober 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Gerade eben ist der Freitag bei mir rausgefallen, so das es wohl tatsächlich der Samstag werden wird.



Ich muß Samstag um 17:00 Uhr zu Hause sein, von daher würde ich als Alternative die Overloon Runde vorschlagen.
Ist so ähnlich wie Horst nur 33 km lang und nur 0,5 Stunden anfahrt.


----------



## Harry75 (23. Oktober 2014)

Winthor schrieb:


> Nabend Harry75,
> de Meinweg ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke und da fahr ich auch gerne.
> Jetzt, da der Nachwuchs endlich da ist wollte ich auch wieder regelmäßiger fahren.
> Wenn ich fahre dann sonntags.
> ...


 
An der CtF in Klinkum hätte ich auch Interesse. Meine Eltern wohnen in Dalheim. Könnte das mit nem Besuch verbinden. Würde ich aber vom Wetter abhängig machen. Auf Regen und Matsch hätte ich kein Bock.
Jemand Lust auf Süchtelner Höhen nächsten Sonntag früh morgens?


----------



## Kizou (23. Oktober 2014)

Werde für Samstag absagen, ist mir, für solch eine Geschichte, zu unbeständig.

Gruss


----------



## Hannah_94 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Viersen/ Süchteln bin 20 Jahre alt und es hat mich hat vor Kurzem bei einem Besuch in Marburg das Fahrfieber gepackt. Gesagt getan habe ich mit ein Rad zugelegt. Zurück in Viersen bin ich leider total enttäuscht davon (alleine) zu fahren. 
Das Internet kennt ja für fast alle Probleme eine Lösung. Bei der Suche bin ich auf euer Forum gestoßen.  

Die Ausdauer ist bei mir kein Problem da ich schon einige Jahre Indoor Cycling betreibe und Jogge... Nur die Technik lässt zu wünschen übrig. 

Mich würde es freuen wenn ich ein kurzes Feedback bekomme ob ich hier richtig bin. Ach ja ich suche ein paar Leute zum fahren hier oder auch für Ausflüge zu guten Strecken. 

Gruß,  
Hannah


----------



## Winthor (23. Oktober 2014)

Nabend Hannah, 
erstmal willkommen im Club. 
Hier ist jeder willkommen, der/die Spaß am Biken hat.
Häng dich einfach mal mit dran. Der Treffpunkt wird immer gut beschrieben, wenn du nicht weißt wo das ist.
Ich denke wir haben alle mal "klein" angefangen. Also keine Angst. 
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (23. Oktober 2014)

Hannah_94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme aus Viersen/ Süchteln bin 20 Jahre alt und es hat mich hat vor Kurzem bei einem Besuch in Marburg das Fahrfieber gepackt. Gesagt getan habe ich mit ein Rad zugelegt. Zurück in Viersen bin ich leider total enttäuscht davon (alleine) zu fahren.
> Das Internet kennt ja für fast alle Probleme eine Lösung. Bei der Suche bin ich auf euer Forum gestoßen.
> ...




Endlich mal jemand in meinem Alter...  

Samstag steht eventuell direkt ein Ausflug nach Overloon an...


----------



## Hannah_94 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ihr antwortet aber sehr schnell,  damit habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. DANKE!!! 
Am Wochenende muss ich leider ab 13.00 Uhr arbeiten.. so ein Mist!  
Ich muss dann wohl auf die nächste Tour hoffen


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Oktober 2014)

Kizou schrieb:


> Werde für Samstag absagen, ist mir, für solch eine Geschichte, zu unbeständig.
> 
> Gruss



Overloon?


Nikedge schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand in meinem Alter...
> 
> Samstag steht eventuell direkt ein Ausflug nach Overloon an...



Denke tausche Samstag gegen Sonntag.


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hannah_94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme aus Viersen/ Süchteln bin 20 Jahre alt und es hat mich hat vor Kurzem bei einem Besuch in Marburg das Fahrfieber gepackt. Gesagt getan habe ich mit ein Rad zugelegt. Zurück in Viersen bin ich leider total enttäuscht davon (alleine) zu fahren.
> Das Internet kennt ja für fast alle Probleme eine Lösung. Bei der Suche bin ich auf euer Forum gestoßen.
> ...


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Hannah,
da ich auch aus Süchteln komme können wir gerne mal zusammen eine Runde drehen.
Meistens sind wir zu dritt (Landmichel,Burmi ),wir fahren immer Freitags, Sonntags und Diensttags.
Wenn du Lust hast mit ein paar alten Säcken zu fahren dann melde dich mal.
Eine Frage hätte ich da noch, wo hast du dein Rad gekauft?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Kizou (24. Oktober 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Overloon?
> 
> 
> Denke tausche Samstag gegen Sonntag.


Sonntag kann ich leider gar nicht.
Durch die Umdispunierung könnte ich Samstag erst ab 12h.


----------



## Harry75 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Jmd vlt Lust auf Filthy Trails unter der Woche???



Hi Hardtail GK,
ich habe Mittwoch den 12.11. frei. Filthy Trails kenne ich noch nicht, würde ich aber gerne mal ausprobieren. 
Sollen wir uns mal zusammen tun?
@others:
Wie sieht es mit einer Runde um / über die Süchtelner Höhen im Morgengrauen aus? Bräuchte noch nen Ortskundigen Begleiter, der die guten Trails kennt. Alternativ fahr ich meine bekannte Runde im Grafenberger Wald, da kenn ich mich aus.

@ Winthor:
Wäre bei der CFT dabei. (09.11.)


----------



## Harry75 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ähh, Morgengauen am Sonntag, da wird's früher hell.


----------



## Kizou (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leutz,

Ich werde nächste Woche wieder des Öfteren gegen 16h an der Blauen Lagune / Hinsbeck unterwegs sein...
also wer Lust hat ....
Kleine Singletrail-Runde , ca. 25km/300hm


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Oktober 2014)

Harry75 schrieb:


> Ähh, Morgengauen am Sonntag, da wird's früher hell.


Hallo Harry75,und Hannah 94
wenn du (ihr) Lust habt mitzufahren, wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 10:30 in Bocholt beim Kinderponyhof.
Zur Info wir sind keine Brenner, wir fahren normales Tempo die Tour ist ca.30-35km lang wir fahren Hinsbeck ,Luisenburg (Heide) Venloer-Heide und zurück über die Krickenbecker Seenplatte.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry75 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Dieter,
ich denke, dass du Bocholt bei Lobberich meinst. 10:30 ist mir schon zu spät, da ich genau wie Hannah noch nen Termin am frühen Nachmittag habe. Trotzdem vielen Dank für das Angebot. By the Way: Bin auch kein Heizer (außer, wenn es bergab geht ). Vielleicht kommen wir ja ein anderes Mal zusammen.
Greets
Harry


----------



## Winthor (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin.
Wie wäre es ab 9 Uhr am Sonntag mit ner Rollrunde ab Waldniel Lange Straße? 
Ich würde zum großen Teil dem Verlauf der Schwalmtaler CTF folgen.
Meine erste Tour seit 8 Wochen wieder.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (24. Oktober 2014)

Hi Harry,

im Nov kann ich unter der WE leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Hannah_94 (24. Oktober 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Harry75,und Hannah 94
> wenn du (ihr) Lust habt mitzufahren, wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 10:30 in Bocholt beim Kinderponyhof.
> Zur Info wir sind keine Brenner, wir fahren normales Tempo die Tour ist ca.30-35km lang wir fahren Hinsbeck ,Luisenburg (Heide) Venloer-Heide und zurück über die Krickenbecker Seenplatte.
> 
> ...




Danke 
Leider muss ich Samstag und Sonntag um 13.00 Uhr arbeiten ( nächste Woche auch bis Freitag.  Wirklich schade aber vielleicht findet sich ja danach etwas


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Oktober 2014)

Was ist mit jetzt irgendwo in den SH?
Wir sind ca.15:15 Uhr an der Irmgadiskapelle, wenn du Lust hast. Ansonsten schönen Freitag!


----------



## Hannah_94 (24. Oktober 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Hannah,
> da ich auch aus Süchteln komme können wir gerne mal zusammen eine Runde drehen.
> Meistens sind wir zu dritt (Landmichel,Burmi ),wir fahren immer Freitags, Sonntags und Diensttags.
> Wenn du Lust hast mit ein paar alten Säcken zu fahren dann melde dich mal.
> ...



DANKE für dein Angebot 
Um wie viel Uhr fahrt ihr denn immer? 
Ich habe mein Rad in Marburg bei Bikemaxe gekauft. Mein Rad ist ein Merida Big.seven, genaueres kann ich dir da aber nicht sagen müsste ich nachsehen.  

Gruß, 
Hannah


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag : http://www.mtbroutes.nl/index.php/route/1010/Overloon

Start in Overloon ca. 10:37 Uhr


----------



## Landmichel (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Hannah, war eine schöne Runde heute, hast super mitgehalten! Viele Grüße noch an deine Mutter und bis bald. Gruß Michael.


----------



## Gudyo (24. Oktober 2014)

Biete für Sonntag 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten nach Overloon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry75 (25. Oktober 2014)

Overloon ist mir ne Ecke zu weit von K'broich aus.
Behalte eure Aktivitäten im Auge und stoße mal dazu, wenn es passt.
CTF in Klinkum ist bei mir ziemlich sicher. Sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## pruus (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Klinkum dabei. Jetzt packe ich Mopped und fully in den bus und ab nach Bilstain. Mal sehn was eher kaputt is.... Ciao


----------



## Winthor (25. Oktober 2014)

@Harry75 Wenn's Wetter passt bin ich dabei.

@Gudyo bis wann musst du denn Bescheid wissen, Friedhelm?


----------



## Harry75 (25. Oktober 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Ja, Klinkum dabei. Jetzt packe ich Mopped und fully in den bus und ab nach Bilstain. Mal sehn was eher kaputt is.... Ciao



Sach mal, wo bist du eigentlich noch unterwegs? Scheinst ja nur auf Tour zu sein . Wann würdest du in Klinkum starten?
Geht ja wohl so ab 8 Uhr los. Werde recht früh loslegen, wegen Anschlusstermin.
Grüße
Harry


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Oktober 2014)

Klinkum dabei, Starte aber um 9:00 Uhr.

Overloon sollte ähnlich Horst sein und Horst macht Riesen Spaß....


----------



## pruus (25. Oktober 2014)

Wie spät in Klinkum ist noch nicht sicher da eventuell Anreise mit Joe auf bike. Hoffe auch auf 9 Uhr mit Michael und Nick. Sach noch Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich versuche dann auch gegen 9  Uhr da zu sein.
Wahrscheinlich komme ich dann auch mit dem Bike.


----------



## Gudyo (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre hier bei mir um 9 Uhr weg, also bis dahin bräuchte ich Bescheid ob ich dich in Waldniel an der Brücke einsammeln muss.


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Hannah, war echt eine nette Runde gestern, wie schon gesagt treffen uns Sonntags und Freitags meistens bei Michael (Ponyhof) .
Bis bald mal Dieter


----------



## Hannah_94 (25. Oktober 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Hannah, war echt eine nette Runde gestern, wie schon gesagt treffen uns Sonntags und Freitags meistens bei Michael (Ponyhof) .
> Bis bald mal Dieter



Danke  Es hat mir auch echt Spaß gemacht und der ein oder andere blaue Fleck wird mich noch ein paar Tage erinnern. 
Danke, dieses Wochenende muss ich arbeiten und nächste Woche  habe ich leider  noch Spätschicht.  Aber danach gerne! 

Gruß, 
Hannah


----------



## Nikedge (25. Oktober 2014)

Wer fährt morgen alles overloon?


----------



## Winthor (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde nicht fahren. Mal sehen, ob sich noch eine Gelegenheit ergibt mal dorthin zu fahren. Morgen das dauert mir dann doch zu lange.


----------



## Kizou (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich wünsch' Euch viel Spaß in Overloon, wäre gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## Gudyo (26. Oktober 2014)

Bin heil zuhause angekommen. Hab noch einige schöne Trails gefunden in der Gegenrichtung.


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Oktober 2014)

Gut zu hören!

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall dorthin zu fahren .....


----------



## Burmi (26. Oktober 2014)

@ Stempelchen64
Hallo Dieter,

hier der Link zum Halloween Nightride

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14472


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (27. Oktober 2014)

Wer ist denn nun beim Nightride dabei..... Ich habe erfolgreich meinen Urlaubsantrag zu Hause genehmigt bekommen)))


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Oktober 2014)

Also ich bin raus, kann nur am Nachmittag.So gegen 15:00 bei Michael.


----------



## HotteV (27. Oktober 2014)

Also sehen wir uns erst Sonntag wieder um halb elf bzw. spontan mit Licht in den SH


----------



## Burmi (27. Oktober 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun beim Nightride dabei..... Ich habe erfolgreich meinen Urlaubsantrag zu Hause genehmigt bekommen)))


Ich


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich überlege noch


----------



## Gudyo (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr heute um die Schmach vom WE zu verdrängen 18.30 Paul Moor Schule
Gruß Gudyo
PS: AFK = Abkürzung


----------



## Kizou (27. Oktober 2014)

So, ich bin um 15.33h am Parkplatz Blaue Lagune, wer Zeit und Lust hat.... Kurze Runde !


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Oktober 2014)

Zu Früh....

Morgen Start 17:30 Uhr in Wankum.....


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Oktober 2014)

Morgen Funkturm 17:15 mit Lampe wird bestimmt lustig. Thorsten kommt auch.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Oktober 2014)

Falls Ihr in Richtung Hinsbeck/ Blaue Lagune fahrt, gebt mal laut.


----------



## HotteV (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich komme auch.... Du leuchtest uns den weg.


----------



## Landmichel (27. Oktober 2014)

Habe es leider nicht mehr geschafft, den Landwehr mit Flutlicht auszustatten. Daher viel Spaß am Dienstag bei der Lichterfahrt. See you at the weekend! Gruß Michael.


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Oktober 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Falls Ihr in Richtung Hinsbeck/ Blaue Lagune fahrt, gebt mal laut.


Hallo Michael wir fahren in Richtung SH. Blaue Lagune/Hinsbeck machen wir dann am Freitag vielleicht klappt es ja dann mit einer Runde.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (27. Oktober 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch



Lass machen michi


----------



## Gudyo (28. Oktober 2014)

Heute noch einmal das gute Wetter nutzen wieder 18.30 Paul Moor Schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (29. Oktober 2014)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Oktober 2014)

Yep


----------



## Nikedge (29. Oktober 2014)

Uhrzeit? Ort?


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wer hat Lust morgen eine kleine alt Herrenrunde zu fahren (ca.25-30km). Wir treffen uns am Kinderponyhof in Bocholt um
15:00.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (30. Oktober 2014)

Leider zu früh.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt. .....


----------



## molux (30. Oktober 2014)

Moin, schön das auch aus Eurer Region wieder der 5. Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein morgen unterstütz wird....eine Horde von Stollenreifen....wird sich in Form einer Lichterkette über den Rundkurs bewegen....siehe Signatur unten......


----------



## pruus (30. Oktober 2014)

Gerade mit bike nach hause gekommen. Rücken ist nicht in Ordnung. Shit. Am WE ist Echt, hier ganz in der Nähe und nicht schlecht gesteckt also wer Bock hat: MTB Echt oder über MTB-you.nl


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Oktober 2014)

Samstag kommt der Sommer zurück.


----------



## Nikedge (31. Oktober 2014)

Da muss doch was gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (31. Oktober 2014)

Burmi schrieb:


> @ Stempelchen64
> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> hier der Link zum Halloween Nightride
> ...



@ Burmi,

bin heute Abend leider nicht dabei. Dir viel Spaß.
Ich möchte morgen mit meiner Dame schon mal ne kleine ganz entspannte Aufwärmrunde für Sonntag drehen.
Also für mich entspannter als für Sie)


----------



## Nikedge (31. Oktober 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> @ Burmi,
> 
> bin heute Abend leider nicht dabei. Dir viel Spaß.
> Ich möchte morgen mit meiner Dame schon mal ne kleine ganz entspannte Aufwärmrunde für Sonntag drehen.
> Also für mich entspannter als für Sie)




Toertocht Echt?


----------



## Kizou (31. Oktober 2014)

So, gerade aus Overloon zurück,...
Für die, die es noch nicht kennen:

Horst + 10 km + Einkehrmöglichkeit

Allerdings ist auch ein wenig Teer dabei !


----------



## pruus (31. Oktober 2014)

Mein Weg zur Arbeit heute morgen. Unendlich geil so in den Tag hinein fahren wenn man etwas Zeit übrig hat und sich nicht gleich hetzen muss.


----------



## Winthor (31. Oktober 2014)

Neid....


----------



## HotteV (31. Oktober 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Toertocht Echt?



Toertocht??? Stehe ich jetzt auf der Leitung?


----------



## Nikedge (31. Oktober 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> Toertocht??? Stehe ich jetzt auf der Leitung?


Toertocht am Sonntag...wegen "Aufwärmrunde für Sonntag"...?


----------



## molux (31. Oktober 2014)

spontan heute Abend mitfahren...siehe Signatur


----------



## Landmichel (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Dieter,  Holger und Thorsten, ich melde mich für Sonntag ab, mache eine Radtour nach Holland an die Maas. Euch viel Spaß. Gruß Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (31. Oktober 2014)

Viel Spaß beim Nightride, bedenkt aber das manche Menschen so hässlich sind das sie keine Verkleidung brauchen. Da reicht ein Teelicht auf der Zunge!


----------



## HotteV (31. Oktober 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Toertocht am Sonntag...wegen "Aufwärmrunde für Sonntag"...?



Da habe ich noch nie von gehört.


----------



## HotteV (31. Oktober 2014)

Michael, Dir viel Spass bei der Tour.

@Dieter, Thorsten. Fahren wir die Sonntagsrunde oder eine andere?


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Hotte, wie immer 10:30 am Kinderponyhof in Bocholt. Also dann bis Sonntag , oder wir wir sehen uns morgen in den SH fahre mit Töchterchen. Wird für mich bestimmt nicht so locker , die kleine ist ziemlich fit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HotteV (1. November 2014)

Ok. Denke mal das wir Nachmittags fahren. Meine kleine muss erstmal Kondition aufbauen. Habe schon gesagt bekommen ohne  viele Hügel


----------



## Burmi (1. November 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Hotte, wie immer 10:30 am Kinderponyhof in Bocholt. Also dann bis Sonntag , oder wir wir sehen uns morgen in den SH fahre mit Töchterchen. Wird für mich bestimmt nicht so locker , die kleine ist ziemlich fit.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Sonntag am Ponyhof. Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (1. November 2014)

Super dann bis morgen, wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich ja noch dranhängen werden so 30-40km.


----------



## Nikedge (1. November 2014)

Wer fährt denn nun morgen alles?


----------



## Winthor (1. November 2014)

Nabend.

Ich würde auch vorbei kommen.
Wo ist denn das genau?
Ist dort ein Parkplatz?

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## HotteV (2. November 2014)

Dort gibt es nicht so viele Häuser.  kinderponyhof ist dort ausgeschieldert wenn du z.b über den Tal kirchweg in bochold rein fährst. Tal kirchweg wird automatisch zu bochold.


----------



## Winthor (2. November 2014)

Bin unterwegs.


----------



## HotteV (2. November 2014)

Bis gleich. Radel auch schon


----------



## HotteV (2. November 2014)

Und auf die letzten Meter trotz Slimi nen platten auf der landwehr.


----------



## Winthor (2. November 2014)

Hmmm...  das würde mir zu denken geben...
War aber ne schöne Tour.


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. November 2014)

Hallo Hotte, ich hoffe du bist trotzdem gut nachhause gekommen. Ich habe erst höhe Dornbusch gemerkt das  du nicht mehr hinter mir bist.
Bin dann noch mit Töchterchen eine kleine Rund gefahren. Ich wünsch dir eine angenehme Woche.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HotteV (2. November 2014)

Ja sicher. Neuen schlauch rein und weiter . Nur kacke, das slimi nicht funktioniert hat.Luft ging komplett raus, dann nochmal aufgepumpt und ging wieder raus.  So gross war das loch nämlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (2. November 2014)

Latex Schlauch......


----------



## HotteV (2. November 2014)

Ein ganz normaler aus butyl

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/continental-schlauch-mtb-29-s42-31861/wg_id-8607


----------



## HotteV (3. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

muss man sich für die CTF in Klinkum irgendwo vorab anmelden oder passiert alles vor Ort?
Ich plane vor halb neun da zu sein.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Burmi (3. November 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,  Holger und Thorsten, ich melde mich für Sonntag ab, mache eine Radtour nach Holland an die Maas. Euch viel Spaß. Gruß Michael.



Hallo Michael,

kleine Planänderung für Sonntag. Hotte und ich wollen die CTF Klinkum fahren. Bist du dabei ?


----------



## Burmi (3. November 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> muss man sich für die CTF in Klinkum irgendwo vorab anmelden oder passiert alles vor Ort?
> Ich plane vor halb neun da zu sein.
> ...



Hallo Holger,

auf der Homepage steht nichts. Gehe daher davon aus, das alles vor Ort passiert !



			
				3.CTF - 2014[/URL schrieb:
			
		

> Am 09.11.2014 trägt die Radsport-Abteilung des SVK zum dritten Mal ihre Country-Tourenfahrt (CTF) aus.
> Getreu unserem Motto, „1 MTB, 2 Länder, 3 Strecken“ bieten wir in diesem Jahr, neben den beiden aus den vergangenen Jahren bekannten 32 und 52 km langen Strecken, auch eine 63 km lange Strecke an. Am Sonntag, den 09.11.2014, können die Teilnehmer zwischen 8:00 und 10:00 Uhr ab dem Vereinsheim auf der Gottfried-Plaum-Str. 40 in Wegberg - Klinkum zu einer der drei Streckenvarianten aufbrechen. Die MTBler des SVK Klinkum haben in den vergangenen Monaten noch einmal an der Streckenführung gefeilt, um auch in diesem Jahr wieder eine interessante und abwechslungsreiche Strecke auf die Beine zu stellen. Der





			
				3.CTF - 2014[/URL schrieb:
			
		

> GPS-File dazu ist auf der Homepage (www.svk-radsport.de) verlinkt.
> 
> 
> Die Strecke wird durch den Klinkumer und Dalheimer Wald auf deutscher Seite und durch einen Teil des "De Meinweg“ Naturschutzgebietes auf niederländischer Seite führen. Je nach gewählter
> ...


----------



## Gudyo (3. November 2014)

Tach zusammen, in Klinkum erfolgt die Anmeldung  am Sportplatz/Sportheim (war jedenfalls im Frühjahr so). Wen das Wetter mitspielt, fahr ich auch. Da meine Kondition aber immer noch suboptimal ist wird man sich höchstens am Start sehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Taz69 (3. November 2014)

Moin,
hinfahren,Parkplatz suchen,Rädchen abladen,ab zum Sportplatz und da anmelden
Michel (Wachten....)wann wolltet ihr starten?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## HotteV (3. November 2014)

Dann werde ich so Ca kurz vor halb neun da sein, alles erledigen  um dann Ca 9 zu starten.

Ich hoffe der Wettergott spielt mit


----------



## Landmichel (3. November 2014)

Hallo, Klinkum hört sich gut an (wenn keine Kette reißt). Bei vernünftigem Wetter wäre ich auch um 8.30 da. Fahrgemeinschaft? Gruß Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (3. November 2014)

Hallo,

Habe auch eine Starzeit von 9:00 Uhr


Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hinfahren,Parkplatz suchen,Rädchen abladen,ab zum Sportplatz und da anmelden
> Michel (Wachten....)wann wolltet ihr starten?
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo,

Habe auch vor um 9:00 Uhr zu Starten.
Tempo moderat, werde wohl mit meinem Grünen Spielmobil fahren....


----------



## HotteV (3. November 2014)

@ Landmichel. Bei mir passt leider nur ein Rad in den Kofferraum


----------



## Burmi (3. November 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Hallo, Klinkum hört sich gut an (wenn keine Kette reißt). Bei vernünftigem Wetter wäre ich auch um 8.30 da. Fahrgemeinschaft? Gruß Michael.



Ich kann dich und dein Rad mitnehmen. Liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg. Muss mal schauen wann ich dann bei dir bin.


----------



## pruus (4. November 2014)

Sonntag in Winterberg beim Sprung die Pedale verloren ( scheiss flats! ) Fazit : Eier sind stärker als Alu.


----------



## HotteV (4. November 2014)

Und danach hast Du dich im Mädchenchor angemeldet....Aua


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. November 2014)

Sonntag wird bestes Wetter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (6. November 2014)

Yeah, dann kann man sich ja Zeit lassen...


----------



## HotteV (6. November 2014)

Ich bin gespannt was mich erwartet. Welche Runde wollt ihr fahren? Klein, Mittel oder groß?


----------



## Winthor (6. November 2014)

Ich mache das von der Tagesform abhängig, da ich schon 10km mit dem Bike anfahre.
Die mittelgroße Runde wollte ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.


----------



## pruus (7. November 2014)

Gefahren wird was auf den Tisch kommt. Alles.


----------



## HotteV (7. November 2014)

Na, dann richte ich mich mal auf eine längere Tour ein


----------



## pruus (7. November 2014)

Wenn du, oder ein anderer, mit uns mitfahren möchte kann er ja anrufen. Marco und ich fahren moderat sportlich, sicher kein Renntempo!
01748841881
Wir fahren bei trockenem Wetter von hier 16 km mit dem Rad. Versuchen um 9 dort zu sein.


----------



## iglg (7. November 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sonntag wird bestes Wetter.....


Also um 900 beim Start?

Bei gutem Wetter ist es recht fest eingeplant.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. November 2014)

Ja 9:02 Uhr am Start......


----------



## Gudyo (8. November 2014)

Ich bin leider raus weil mein Sharan heute in die Werkstatt musste und mir 30 km An- und Abreise plus Tour derzeit noch zuviel sind.
Viel Spaß euch allen, ich werd dann heut und morgen hier ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Burmi (8. November 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> Dann werde ich so Ca kurz vor halb neun da sein, alles erledigen  um dann Ca 9 zu starten.
> 
> Ich hoffe der Wettergott spielt mit



Wetter so super werden

Wir sehen uns dann am Parkplatz oder am Start. 
@Landmichel 
Michael, wie sieht es bei dir aus. Soll ich dich mitnehmen oder lässt deine Verletzung die CTF nicht zu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (8. November 2014)

Genau. Wird mit Sicherheit eine lustige Tour


----------



## Winthor (9. November 2014)

Ich bin raus. 39 Fieber, Kopfschmerzen usw.
Ein Mitbringsel meines Sohnes aus dem Kindergarten...


----------



## Nikedge (9. November 2014)

Burning legs burning legs burning legs...


----------



## Burmi (9. November 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> Genau. Wird mit Sicherheit eine lustige Tour



Meine Oberschenkel brennen um die Wette. Mal sehen wer gewinnt

War ne sehr schöne Tour mit einigen zumindest für mich neuen Gesichtern


----------



## HotteV (9. November 2014)

War eine tolle Tour heute. Bei mir fighten die Oberschenkel mit Verlängerung.


----------



## pruus (9. November 2014)

ich fand´s auch schön mit euch heute aber zum Glück brennt bei mir nur das Leffe Bockbier von heut´nachmittag, im Schädel.


----------



## dietbert (11. November 2014)

http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/t...ts-des-sv-klinkum-sehr-zufrieden;n_34467.html

Fand´s auch eine super schöne CTF. Wetter hat auch gepasst.


----------



## iglg (11. November 2014)

«Scherzbolde und selbsternannte Waldschützer hatten mal wieder den ein oder anderen Pfeil verdreht», berichtet Andre Schommertz vom SV Klinkum.

Ach, das ist die Erklärung für die manchmal seeehr komische Ausschilderung.  ;-)

Ich war froh, dass ich mein GPS samt Streckendownload dabei hatte. 
Insgesamt fand ich die Strecke klasse. Schön wenig Asphalt und herrliche Eindrücke im Herbstwald. Das letzte Stück, ab dem 2. Stopp bei dieser Dalheimer Mühle war im Vergleich zu den ersten Runs etwas langweilig. Kann aber auch an meinen schweren Beinen gelegen haben ;-)

Ansonsten : Schöne Sonntagstour, Danke an die Veranstalter !


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
am Freitag machen wir (Landmichel, Burmi und ich) eine kleine Altherrenrunde ca.30-40km Hinsbeck , Luisenburg, Venloer-Heide. Wer möchte kann gerne mitfahren, wir treffen uns um 15:00 am Kinderponyhof in Bochholt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (12. November 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> am Freitag machen wir (Landmichel, Burmi und ich) eine kleine Altherrenrunde ca.30-40km Hinsbeck , Luisenburg, Venloer-Heide. Wer möchte kann gerne mitfahren, wir treffen uns um 15:00 am Kinderponyhof in Bochholt.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hallo Dieter, ich bin für Freitag leider raus. Muss länger arbeiten. 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Landmichel (15. November 2014)

Hallo, was haltet Ihr von einem Stammtisch "IBC Schwalm-Nette"? 1x im Monat bei lecker Bierchen fachsimpeln, CTF-Teilnahmen planen, Erfahrungen austauschen, andere Biker kennenlernen und und und...Ich bitte um Meinungen. Danke und Gruß Michael


----------



## Winthor (15. November 2014)

Fände ich cool.


----------



## Gudyo (15. November 2014)

Gute Idee


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. November 2014)

Gute Idee,

Nur trinke ich kein Bier.......


----------



## Burmi (15. November 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Hallo, was haltet Ihr von einem Stammtisch "IBC Schwalm-Nette"? 1x im Monat bei lecker Bierchen fachsimpeln, CTF-Teilnahmen planen, Erfahrungen austauschen, andere Biker kennenlernen und und und...Ich bitte um Meinungen. Danke und Gruß Michael



Gute Idee, bin dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (15. November 2014)

Super Idee Michael


----------



## pruus (15. November 2014)

machmerso! Aber wo?


----------



## HotteV (15. November 2014)

@ Michael, Dieter und Thorsten,

Ich bin morgen abwesend bei der Sonntagsrunde. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Landmichel (16. November 2014)

Sonntagsrunde fällt aus wegen Dauerregen!Schönen Sonntag allen.


----------



## iglg (16. November 2014)

Burmi schrieb:


> Gute Idee, bin dabei !!!




Ich wäre wohl auch dabei. wann, wo?


----------



## Landmichel (16. November 2014)

Ein Ort zentral zwischen Wachtendonk und Viersen wäre gut, z. B. die Albert-Mooren-Halle in Oedt oder Haus Waldesruh in Hinsbeck, bei beiden kann man auch was essen und im Sommer draußen sitzen. Andere Ideen? Gruß Michael


----------



## pruus (16. November 2014)

weicheier. 
40 km gefahren heut´. Das bisschen Regen reichte nicht mal bis ans Tretlager, haha.


----------



## pruus (16. November 2014)

Stammtisch wechselnd im Rotationsverfahren???


----------



## HotteV (16. November 2014)

Die Idee hatte ich auch. 

Wir haben also Teilnehmer aus.

Süchteln
Bochold
Wankum
Viersen
Niederkrüchten
Waldniel


----------



## 00atze (16. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich gerade erst angemeldet und bin sowieso absoluter Neuling im Bereich der 2-Räder...  
fände aber die Idee eines Stammtisches um neue Leute ( für mich also Ihr alle  ) kennen zu lernen Klasse...
ich selber komme aus Kempen und ein Arbeitskollege aus Tönisvorst würde sich auch gerne anschließen...

Lg Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (16. November 2014)

@00atze Hi Andre und herzlich willkommen im Club. 

Wir freuen uns immer wieder auf "frisches Blut".


----------



## Gudyo (16. November 2014)

Mönchengladbach..


----------



## Landmichel (16. November 2014)

Sind ja viele Rückmeldungen zum Thema Stammtisch. Rotation hört sich gut an. Wie wäre es mit jedem 1. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag im Monat so um 19.30???


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. November 2014)

Super Idee bin dabei. Der Tag ist mir egal.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HotteV (16. November 2014)

Bei mir passt der Donnerstag am besten. Mittwochs ist verpflichtendes Essen bei meinen fast schwiegereltern


----------



## Burmi (17. November 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch.
> 
> Wir haben also Teilnehmer aus.
> 
> ...



....und aus Kerken

Ich erwarte aber nicht das ihr alle mal zu mir kommt

Der Donnerstag passt bei mir.


----------



## Winthor (17. November 2014)

Bis Ende Dezember ist Donnerstag schlecht bei mir.


----------



## pruus (17. November 2014)

Wie wär´s denn mit erst stündchen fahren und dann Stammtisch? Wird das für die meisten zu spät?


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. November 2014)

Hallo,

Bezüglich Termin- bekommt Man eh nicht alle unter einen Hut.
2 Tage zur Auswahl und die Mehrheit entscheidet.

Ort ist mir im Grunde gleich, Rotation ist nicht schlecht. Muss sich nur jemand kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (17. November 2014)

Rotation ist Segen und Fluch zugleich. Wenn es einem nicht taugt fährt er sicher keine Stunde hin und her sondern kommt nur wenn es in der Nähe ist. Trotzdem glaube ich das wir die hier und jetzt anwesende Energie nutzen sollten. 
Rufe bitte einer Ort und Tag.


----------



## -AXT- (17. November 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Rotation ist Segen und Fluch zugleich. Wenn es einem nicht taugt fährt er sicher keine Stunde hin und her sondern kommt nur wenn es in der Nähe ist. Trotzdem glaube ich das wir die hier und jetzt anwesende Energie nutzen sollten.
> Rufe bitte einer Ort und Tag.


Waldesruh nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Gudyo (18. November 2014)

Uhrzeit? 

Fällt aber für den Winter als Treffpunkt aus!
Gugst du Homepage!!

Achtung*ACHTUNG*ACHTUNG*ACHTUNG

Ab Montag 5. Januar öffnen wir:

Freitags ab 16:00 Uhr. Samstags ab 12:00 Uhr. Sonntags ab 9:00 Uhr.

Montag bis Donnerstag bleibt die Waldesruh geschlossen.


----------



## -AXT- (18. November 2014)

Muss ja nicht immer da sein....


----------



## Winthor (18. November 2014)

Wie wäre es beim ersten Mal mit einer "Location" in Süchteln.
Das ist, denke ich, von der Entfernung her ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## HotteV (18. November 2014)

Das stellt uns dann vor eine Herausforderung In Süchteln gibt es das Piano bzw. Matthes in der Stadt. 
Dann den Griechen Athen am Stadtgarten bzw. Reithof Heitzer an der Kirche in Süchteln Vorst. 

Um an einem großen Tisch sitzen zu können, ist meiner Meinung nach Athen bzw. Heitzer eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (18. November 2014)

O.k., da ich das hier begonnen habe folgender Vorschlag: Donnerstag, 4. 12., 19.30 Uhr in der Pizzeria beim Reitstall Heitzer, Franziskusstr. 9, Viersen-Süchteln. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael


----------



## Winthor (18. November 2014)

Wie gesagt, donnerstags kann ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. November 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> O.k., da ich das hier begonnen habe folgender Vorschlag: Donnerstag, 4. 12., 19.30 Uhr in der Pizzeria beim Reitstall Heitzer, Franziskusstr. 9, Viersen-Süchteln. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael


Dabei......


----------



## pruus (18. November 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> O.k., da ich das hier begonnen habe folgender Vorschlag: Donnerstag, 4. 12., 19.30 Uhr in der Pizzeria beim Reitstall Heitzer, Franziskusstr. 9, Viersen-Süchteln. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael



Sach jetzt ma : Dabei.
Möchte aber nochmals darauf aufmerksam machen das eine solche Initiative besser gekoppelt wird an eine andere Aktivität. Wenn nicht biken dann karten spielen für den guten Zweck, oder fitness-training 45 min mach ich euch fertig, oder irgendwas kulturelles?


----------



## Nikedge (18. November 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> O.k., da ich das hier begonnen habe folgender Vorschlag: Donnerstag, 4. 12., 19.30 Uhr in der Pizzeria beim Reitstall Heitzer, Franziskusstr. 9, Viersen-Süchteln. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael



Je nachdem welchen Dienst ich verrichten muss bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## Gudyo (19. November 2014)

Die Kneipe liegt in Reichweite des Niersdam, ich komme mit dem Rad dahin. @kulturell: 1 Stunde niederrheinischer Blödsinn dürfte kulturell genug sein (wen man bedenkt das Karneval zum Weltkulturerbe erhoben werden soll...)


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. November 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> O.k., da ich das hier begonnen habe folgender Vorschlag: Donnerstag, 4. 12., 19.30 Uhr in der Pizzeria beim Reitstall Heitzer, Franziskusstr. 9, Viersen-Süchteln. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael


Ich bin dabei


----------



## Burmi (19. November 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Sach jetzt ma : Dabei.
> Möchte aber nochmals darauf aufmerksam machen das eine solche Initiative besser gekoppelt wird an eine andere Aktivität. Wenn nicht biken dann karten spielen für den guten Zweck, oder fitness-training 45 min mach ich euch fertig, oder irgendwas kulturelles?



Das können wir ja dann vor Ort nochmal besprechen. Den Vorschlag das Treffen mit etwas Bewegung zu verbinden finde ich auch aufgrund meiner relativ weiten Anfahrt nach Süchteln schon mal sehr gut. 

Ansonsten bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## HotteV (19. November 2014)

Gibt es nicht irgendwo noch so einen "trimm Dich Pfad" den man dann vorher bewältigt. 
Ich weiss das im hardter Wald einer war.


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2014)

Samstag radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (19. November 2014)

Wann und vorallendingen wo willst du denn radeln?


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. November 2014)

Schluchtfahrt......

Start 11:55 Uhr in Wankum. 

Würden über Hinsbeck fahren, falls dort jemand aus der Richtung Süchteln mitfährt.......


----------



## HotteV (19. November 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Wie lange ist denn deine Anfahrt bis Hinsbeck und wo fährst Du da lang?

Ich kann Freitag mehr sagen ob es klappt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. November 2014)

Treffpunkt Hinsbeck ist oben am Parkplatz.


----------



## HotteV (20. November 2014)

Oben der Parkplatz ( Infozentrum) wo es auf den schmalen weg Richtung Schloss Krickenbeck geht. Sonst kenne ich dort keinen Parkplatz


----------



## Nikedge (20. November 2014)

HotteV schrieb:


> Oben der Parkplatz ( Infozentrum) wo es auf den schmalen weg Richtung Schloss Krickenbeck geht. Sonst kenne ich dort keinen Parkplatz



Jugendherberge...keine Ahnung wie die Straße heißt...


----------



## Burmi (20. November 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Jugendherberge...keine Ahnung wie die Straße heißt...



*DJH Jugendherberge Nettetal-Hinsbeck*
Heide 1
41334 Nettetal


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es mit Morgen aus?
Treffpunkt ist wieder Bocholt Ponyhof 15:00  30-40km. Leider muss ich Samstag arbeiten sonst würde ich mitgefahren.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (20. November 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es mit Morgen aus?
> Treffpunkt ist wieder Bocholt Ponyhof 15:00  30-40km. Leider muss ich Samstag arbeiten sonst währe ich mitgefahren.
> Gruß Dieter



Bin morgen dabei !!!

Wenn die Wetteraussichten für Samstag besser sind als für Sonntag dann hänge ich mich wahrscheinlich schon Samstag mit dran. Ansonsten bleibt es bei Sonntag und der Samstag kommt bestenfalls noch dazu.

@Wachtendonker 
Wenn ich Samstag mit fahre dann schon ab Wankum, ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -AXT- (20. November 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Schluchtfahrt......
> 
> Start 11:55 Uhr in Wankum.
> 
> Würden über Hinsbeck fahren, falls dort jemand aus der Richtung Süchteln mitfährt.......


Hallo Michael,
12:00 Uhr Wankum Kirchplatz passt.
Hinsbeck würde sich Aussichtsturm Taubenberg 12:30 anbieten......(gibt's nur einen) hoffe ich.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Landmichel (20. November 2014)

Bin morgen dabei, Sonntag wie immer! Bis denne  Michael


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. November 2014)

Hallo,

Also, Start in Wankum um 12:00 Uhr ab Kirchplatz.(Wolfgang, Burmi und ich)
Treffpunkt Hinsbeck,an der Jugendherberge/Parkplatz, um 12:30 Uhr.(HotteV und Nik). 
Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe geschah das ohne Absicht.
Falls noch jemand mitmöchte......gerne.

Freitags schaffe ich generell nicht, da ich bis mindestens 16:00 Uhr arbeite.


----------



## pruus (20. November 2014)

Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten. Fahre Sonntag. Die große Runde. Laden, Elmpt, Oberkrüchten, Maharishi, Dalheim, Rotenbachtrail, Meinweg, Sieben Hügel, Achterbahn, Schwalmauen, Weißer Stein, Schlucht und dann durchs Depot zurück zum Laden.
( Habe Zeit ;-)


----------



## Burmi (21. November 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also, Start in Wankum um 12:00 Uhr ab Kirchplatz.(Wolfgang, Burmi und ich)
> Treffpunkt Hinsbeck,an der Jugendherberge/Parkplatz, um 12:30 Uhr.(HotteV und Nik).
> ...




@Wachtendonker 
Hallo Michael, kannst du ungefähr sagen wie viele Kilometer die Tour am Samstag in etwa haben wird.


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. November 2014)

Hallo Burmi,
Denke so um die 55 Km.
Aber halt auch einige Straßen Km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (21. November 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Burmi,
> Denke so um die 55 Km.
> Aber halt auch einige Straßen Km.



Hallo Michael, ich habe mir gerade im Wald die hintere Felge geschrottet. Das gute Stück wird aber bis morgen 12 Uhr wieder fertig sein. Da die Felge in Süchteln bei Dieters Schrauber ist, komme ich von dort zum zweiten Treffpunkt an der Jugendherberge. 12:30 Uhr sollte ich eigentlich schaffen.

Bis morgen !


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. November 2014)

Alles klar....


----------



## Burmi (23. November 2014)

CTF Klinkum

Für die die CTF nochmal fahren möchten hier der Link:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=drsmrqwblbhxvgqm&referrer=trackList


----------



## -AXT- (23. November 2014)

@Burmi und hier hast du die passende Karte dazu http://www.openfietsmap.nl/....
Wenn es mal wieder ins Ausland geht


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. November 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> O.k., da ich das hier begonnen habe folgender Vorschlag: Donnerstag, 4. 12., 19.30 Uhr in der Pizzeria beim Reitstall Heitzer, Franziskusstr. 9, Viersen-Süchteln. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael


Push ......


----------



## HotteV (23. November 2014)

Heimvorteil. Bin auch dabei


----------



## iglg (25. November 2014)

Ich auch. Ohne Heimvorteil ;-)


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. November 2014)

Morgen um 15:00 bei Michael (Ponyhof in Bocholt) wer hat Lust?
Länge ca. 30-40km Tempo normal.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (27. November 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen um 15:00 bei Michael (Ponyhof in Bocholt) wer hat Lust?
> Länge ca. 30-40km Tempo normal.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Dabei


----------



## Burmi (1. Dezember 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 4. 12., 19.30 Uhr in der Pizzeria beim Reitstall Heitzer, Franziskusstr. 9, Viersen-Süchteln. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael





Dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich doch nicht.


----------



## pruus (5. Dezember 2014)

Satz mit x....

Nachdem ich mir akribisch alle Strassennamen für den Weg zur Franziskusstrasse aufgeschrieben hatte bin ich zeitig mit meinem Trekkingrad los. Die Luft war Sauerstoffgeladen und bis Lobberich kenne ich die Strecke gut also kam ich gut voran. Ab Dyck gibt es aber heimtückischerweise keinen Radweg mehr und da habe ich mich auch verheddert. Bin dann noch an zwei Stellen eingekehrt und hab´s mit google-maps versucht, vergebens. Da habe ich ma das beste drauß gemacht und bin auf der Rückfahrt in die ein und andere Kneipe eingekehrt um mich zu stärken bzw trösten, 
Zurück in Roermond hatte ich fast 70 km in den Beinen und auch was im Kragen, haha.
Nächste Mal komm´ich mit Auto.
Wie war´s denn?


----------



## Burmi (5. Dezember 2014)

pruus schrieb:


> Satz mit x....
> 
> Nachdem ich mir akribisch alle Strassennamen für den Weg zur Franziskusstrasse aufgeschrieben hatte bin ich zeitig mit meinem Trekkingrad los. Die Luft war Sauerstoffgeladen und bis Lobberich kenne ich die Strecke gut also kam ich gut voran. Ab Dyck gibt es aber heimtückischerweise keinen Radweg mehr und da habe ich mich auch verheddert. Bin dann noch an zwei Stellen eingekehrt und hab´s mit google-maps versucht, vergebens. Da habe ich ma das beste drauß gemacht und bin auf der Rückfahrt in die ein und andere Kneipe eingekehrt um mich zu stärken bzw trösten,
> Zurück in Roermond hatte ich fast 70 km in den Beinen und auch was im Kragen, haha.
> ...



@pruus 
Klassisch dumm gelaufen. 

Ansonsten war das gestern eine nette aber überschaubare Runde. Mit @Landmichel @stempelchen64 @HotteV  und mir waren wir zu viert.

Die Kneipe/Pizzeria war ok. Beim nächsten Mal teste ich die Pizza


----------



## TR-6 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja, H-W
Wenn Du über Kölsum gefahren wärst, hättest Du durch die Felder fahren können
( Südseebad recht) Richtung Dülken und in Kölsum rein.

Gruß

E.V.


----------



## pruus (5. Dezember 2014)

TR-6 schrieb:


> Ja, H-W
> Wenn Du über Kölsum gefahren wärst, hättest Du durch die Felder fahren können
> ( Südseebad recht) Richtung Dülken und in Kölsum rein.
> 
> ...



Nächste Mal fährst mit!


----------



## pruus (5. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest allemiteinander!


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Dezember 2014)

Ghost Rider....


----------



## pruus (5. Dezember 2014)

night rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TR-6 (6. Dezember 2014)

Dein neues Rad im Lichterglanz

Wenn Du dir noch nen weißen Bart um hängst, kannste hinter den Pfählen als 
Sinterklaas durchgehen

Gruß

E.V.


----------



## pruus (6. Dezember 2014)

wär´s nicht einfacher bestehende Bärte ein zu färben?!


----------



## Nikedge (15. Dezember 2014)

Alle vor Kälte erstarrt? 

Kleines Schmankel vor Weihnachten...

http://www.ntfu.nl/Kalender/Tochtdetails.aspx?id=36088-M


----------



## pruus (16. Dezember 2014)

Und am zweiten Weihnachtstag CTF in Haelen, ganz bei mir in der Nähe und eine sehr schöne Runde.
Deurne ist mir zu weit weg aber euch wünsch´ ich viel Spaß!


----------



## Burmi (16. Dezember 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Alle vor Kälte erstarrt?
> 
> Kleines Schmankel vor Weihnachten...
> 
> http://www.ntfu.nl/Kalender/Tochtdetails.aspx?id=36088-M





pruus schrieb:


> Und am zweiten Weihnachtstag CTF in Haelen, ganz bei mir in der Nähe und eine sehr schöne Runde.
> Deurne ist mir zu weit weg aber euch wünsch´ ich viel Spaß!



Hört sich beides gut an !!!!!!


----------



## pruus (16. Dezember 2014)

http://www.wielerevenementenleudal.nl/agenda/array/11-mtb-toertocht-leudal/event


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (20. Dezember 2014)

Morgen 10 Uhr Landwehr Runde ca. 20 km Startpunkt MG -Hehn Haus Heiligenpesch.Geschwindigkeit normal.
Gruß Chris


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Dezember 2014)

So jetzt aber, Diensttag  14:00 Treffpunkt Funkturm nähe Klappse 20-30km normales Tempo. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt d.h. Landmichel, Burmi und ich. Na wer hat Lust auf eine kleine Weihnachtsrunde?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HotteV (21. Dezember 2014)

Hey Dieter, ich bin leider noch raus. Muss bis Dienstag noch fleissig sein.


----------



## Nikedge (22. Dezember 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> So jetzt aber, Diensttag  14:00 Treffpunkt Funkturm nähe Klappse 20-30km normales Tempo. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt d.h. Landmichel, Burmi und ich. Na wer hat Lust auf eine kleine Weihnachtsrunde?
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 Wachtendonker und ich sind mit von der Partie!


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Dezember 2014)

Super, na dann bis Morgen.


----------



## mountainmuffins (22. Dezember 2014)

Tach zusammen,
muss morgen leider noch arbeiten, sonst wäre ich gerne noch mitgefahren.
Gruß Guido
PS. Steht was zwischen den Tagen an?


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

Kleine Info für den Guide.......gg:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ppdicqkwkrewukav


----------



## Burmi (24. Dezember 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kleine Info für den Guide.......gg:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ppdicqkwkrewukav




Werde mir mal den Track aufs Navi speichern. Den jungen Mann auf Bild 22 kenne ich irgendwoher


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Dezember 2014)

Morgen, wie sieht es mit dem zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag aus ,oder spätere Termine. Bin zu fast allen Schandtaten bereit.
Brauche dringend Bewegung, frohe Weihnachten euch allen.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Keine Ausreden Hotte bei der nächsten Tour bist du mit am Start.


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Dezember 2014)

Euch allen ein frohes Fest und lasst euch reich verwöhnen  Und das in 2015 ne schöne Saison sein mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (25. Dezember 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen, wie sieht es mit dem zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag aus ,oder spätere Termine. Bin zu fast allen Schandtaten bereit.
> Brauche dringend Bewegung, frohe Weihnachten euch allen.
> 
> Gruß Dieter
> ...



Hallo Dieter, ich bin noch unschlüssig. Wann wolltest du los und wohin/ Km. Wetter soll ja einigermaßen gut sein.


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Dezember 2014)

Müßte um 16:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein....


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. Dezember 2014)

So ab 10:30 alles andere  ist mir egal Hauptsache raus. Macht mal einen Vorschlag.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (25. Dezember 2014)

Schlucht? Also weißen Stein? Wird wohl sehr matschig sein...


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. Dezember 2014)

Egal, wer kommt mit? Ich bin dabei, Uhrzeit und wo treffen wir uns.


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Dezember 2014)

11:30  Uhr in Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge.  Richtung WS, wäre mein Vorschlag


----------



## Nikedge (25. Dezember 2014)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. Dezember 2014)

OK ich bin dabei, ich sag morgen noch Burmi, Hotte und Landmichel bescheid.


----------



## Nikedge (25. Dezember 2014)

Eventuell was KlimperGeld mit nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (26. Dezember 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> 11:30  Uhr in Hinsbeck an der Jugendherberge.  Richtung WS, wäre mein Vorschlag



Dabei !!


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Dezember 2014)

Morgen zusammen, war gestern eine Supertour hat echt Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank an die Tourguides Michael (Wachtendonker) und an
Nikedge. Habe es leider nicht bis 15:00 geschafft war erst um 15:30 zuhause. Thorsten bleibt es bei 10:30 morgen? Wetter ist ja super
angesagt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (27. Dezember 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, war gestern eine Supertour hat echt Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank an die Tourguides Michael (Wachtendonker) und an
> Nikedge. Habe es leider nicht bis 15:00 geschafft war erst um 15:30 zuhause. Thorsten bleibt es bei 10:30 morgen? Wetter ist ja super
> angesagt.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Ja bin dabei !!


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Dezember 2014)

Super dann werde ich mal versuchen Hotte zu aktivieren.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

Fährt Ihr in meine Richtung?


----------



## Burmi (27. Dezember 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fährt Ihr in meine Richtung?



Moin Michael, so wie ich Dieter gestern verstanden hatte wollten wir Richtung Venloer Heide über Hinsbeck. Wankumer Heide würde auch passen wobei von uns sich da niemand so richtig auskennt !! 

Ich kann gerade nicht sagen ob es was einigermaßen fahrbares zwischen Süchteln und Wachtendonk bzw Wankum gibt. Da kennst du dich bestimmt besser aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Dezember 2014)

Sagt mal eine Zeit für Hinsbeck an, überlege ob ich mitfahre....


----------



## Burmi (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke so um 10:50 Uhr sollten wir Höhe Hinsbeck Jugendherberge sein.


----------



## Landmichel (27. Dezember 2014)

Morgen 10:30 bei mir zur Winterfahrt?


----------



## Landmichel (27. Dezember 2014)

Wären dann so 10:45 am Spielplatz Jugendherberge Hinsbeck.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Dezember 2014)

Burmi schrieb:


> Ich denke so um 10:50 Uhr sollten wir Höhe Hinsbeck Jugendherberge sein.



Machen wir 11 Uhr ......


----------



## Nikedge (27. Dezember 2014)

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## Landmichel (27. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, Dieter, Thorsten und Hotte, sollen wir dann um 10:45 hier los?


----------



## Burmi (27. Dezember 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Alles klar, Dieter, Thorsten und Hotte, sollen wir dann um 10:45 hier los?



Ok


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Dezember 2014)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Alles klar, Dieter, Thorsten und Hotte, sollen wir dann um 10:45 hier los?


OK ich bin dabei, Hotte kann leider nicht. Dann bis Morgen 10:45 bei Michael.


----------



## Nikedge (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme 5min später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (28. Dezember 2014)

Das war ja ne irre Rutschparty. Ich hoffen ihr seit alle heil nach Hause gekommen. Bis demnächst Mal


----------



## Winthor (28. Dezember 2014)

Genau deshalb fahre ich bei diesem Wetter nicht.
Mir hat das spazieren gehen heute schon gereicht. das war wie ein Eiertanz.


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bin gut angekommen, Dienstag so um 11:30 SH mein Schwager kommt auch, und Hotte wer hat noch Lust?


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Dezember 2014)

Lust schon, muss aber Arbeiten. ..

PS : Pflaster nicht vergessen. ...


----------



## Landmichel (28. Dezember 2014)

Unverletzt angekommen, war aber trotz Eis ne interessante Runde (was die Reifen alles aushalten!). Wegen Dienstag melde ich mich noch.


----------



## Nikedge (28. Dezember 2014)

Neujahr?


----------



## Burmi (29. Dezember 2014)

@stempelchen64
Wegen Dienstag muss ich mal schauen. Bin heute mit Husten und Schnupfen aufgestanden. Wenn das nicht schlimmer wird, bin ich wohl dabei.

@Nikedge
Neujahr ginge bei mir !


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

Dienstag dabei.


----------



## Nikedge (29. Dezember 2014)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dienstag dabei.


Morgen doch frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja....


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. Dezember 2014)

Super, dann würde ich sagen bis morgen 11:30 Funkturm. Oder sollen wir uns woanders treffen?

Gruß Dieter


PS: Hotte ist raus wegen Schnupfen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. Dezember 2014)

Nein, ist schon Ok dort.


----------



## Landmichel (29. Dezember 2014)

Bin morgen raus, wir fahren in die aktuelle Gasometer-Ausstellung und dann noch im Centro shoppen. Euch viel Spaß, wir sehen uns 2015!!! Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen, ich bringe noch einen jungen Burschen (Anfänger) aus der erweiterten Nachbarschaft mit bis gleich.


Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (30. Dezember 2014)

Euch allen einen gesunden Start ins Neue Jahr. Ich gehe jetzt Biken im 15 cm Schnee hier in der Vulkaneifel.Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (31. Dezember 2014)

Morgen 10:30 Neujahrsrunde, wer hat Lust? Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Dezember 2014)

Lust schon ist mir aber zu früh, mal schauen vielleicht fahre ich etwas später, oder nicht (Tagesformabhängig). Was ist denn mit Freitag?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich mache ne Neujahrsrunde im Bett ...dank Nachtschicht . Euch allen nen juten rutsch ins neue Jahr und  ne unfallfreie 2015er Sasion  Gruß Peter


----------



## Winthor (31. Dezember 2014)

Moin.
Ich wünsche euch auch Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele schöne und pannenfreie Touren für 2015. 
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Burmi (31. Dezember 2014)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Lust schon ist mir aber zu früh, mal schauen vielleicht fahre ich etwas später, oder nicht (Tagesformabhängig). Was ist denn mit Freitag?
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Freitag muss ich bis 15 Uhr arbeiten. Von daher kann ich erst so ab 17 Uhr.


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr zusammen, jemand Interesse an einer Tour gleich? Wetter geht ja.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (2. Januar 2015)

Eventuell was für Sonntag?


----------



## Burmi (2. Januar 2015)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Eventuell was für Sonntag?




Liest sich gut !!!! Bin dabei wenn sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer finden !!!

Falls jemand ne Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, ich kann bis zu drei Räder incl. Fahrer transportieren. 2 hinten auf die Ahk und eins in den Kofferraum.


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. Januar 2015)

Ich bin dabei, was ist mit den beiden Michaels (Landmichel,Wachtendonker) meldet euch doch mal. Wetter sollte auch hinhauen.
Bitte nur nicht so früh. Thorsten könntest du mich eventuell mitnehmen?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (2. Januar 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, was ist mit den beiden Michaels (Landmichel,Wachtendonker) meldet euch doch mal. Wetter sollte auch hinhauen.
> Bitte nur nicht so früh. Thorsten könntest du mich eventuell mitnehmen?
> 
> Gruß Dieter




Klar !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (2. Januar 2015)

Wovon redet ihr? Bei mir ist die Hälfte scheinbar nicht angekommen?


----------



## Burmi (2. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/image-jpg.347152/"Nikedge schrieb:


> Eventuell was für Sonntag?





Landmichel schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr? Bei mir ist die Hälfte scheinbar nicht angekommen?



Hiervon !!!!


----------



## Landmichel (3. Januar 2015)

Aha, danke für die Info, Thorsten. Überlege noch, wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Burmi (3. Januar 2015)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Aha, danke für die Info, Thorsten. Überlege noch, wann wollt ihr denn los?



Bis 10:30 Uhr können wir dort starten. Von Euch brauchen wir etwa 40 min. Also spätestens um 9:30 Uhr denke ich. Dann haben wir vor Ort noch etwas Luft.


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Januar 2015)

Also 9:30 losfahren bei mir wäre super, da habe ich grünes Licht von der Oberbauleitung. Wer fährt denn sonst noch mit? Habe gerade mit Hotte telefoniert, ist immer noch krank.


----------



## Nikedge (3. Januar 2015)

Michi ist um 9:15 bei mir, brauchen ca. eine halbe Stunde bis da, so das wir um 10:00 da starten können...


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Januar 2015)

Wir (Thorsten , Dieter und vielleicht Michael) treffen uns um 9:15 bei mir so das wir um die 10:00 auch vor Ort sind. Eine Frage zum Weg
dorthin, fahrt ihr über Autobahn oder Landstraße?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (3. Januar 2015)

Bin dabei, 9:15 bei Dieter, bis morgen!


----------



## Nikedge (3. Januar 2015)

Von mir aus müsste das über die Landstraße gehen, über Boisheim usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Wegen einiger technischer Proböeme sind wir 19 min. Später losgefahren, Und waren die letzten Starter, was auch nicht so schlecht ist......


----------



## Gudyo (4. Januar 2015)

War sicherlich schmutzig, so wie ihr es gern habt.. Hab mich auf meiner Hausrunde schon richtig eingesaut, so nass wars im Wald schon lange nicht mehr.
Gruß Friehelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo Michael haben uns anscheinend verpasst. Welche Runde seid ihr denn gefahren? Wir haben nur die 30er gemacht, mehr war nicht drin.
Thorsten musste abbrechen, wegen Technischer Probleme. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes mal mit einer Tour.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Wir sind ein Mix aus 35 und 50 er Runde gefahren am Ende nur 40 Km, war nicht mein Tag heute........


----------



## Burmi (4. Januar 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir sind ein Mix aus 35 und 50 er Runde gefahren am Ende nur 40 Km, war nicht mein Tag heute........



Na ja 40 Km sind bei dem schweren Boden eine sehr gute Leistung. 

Frei nach dem Motto selbst ist der Mann habe ich gerade mein Antrieb vorne zerlegt und neue Kettenblätter bestellt. Hoffe damit die Kettenklemmer in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Januar 2015)

Weitergehts......


----------



## Burmi (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo in die Runde. Dieter und ich hatten mal offen darüber nachgedacht, einen Fahrtechnikkurs zu belegen. Man lernt ja nie aus 
Auf die schnelle habe ich das hier in Düsseldorf gefunden.

http://www.ridefirst.de/fahrtechnik-kurse/level-1-kurs-in-duesseldorf-21-3-2015/

Ggf. hat ja jemand noch weitere Infos zu solchen Kursen in der Nähe oder ist selber befähigt, uns etwas Fahrtechnik einzuflüstern.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Level 1 ? Meint Ihr das sich das Lohnt?


----------



## Burmi (6. Januar 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Level 1 ? Meint Ihr das sich das Lohnt?



Da gibt es ja auch noch andere Kurse. Ich würde vor einer Buchung eh da mal anrufen und mich/uns beraten lassen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Januar 2015)

Fahrtechnik Kurs ist generell gut. Nur Die Level sollten passen.
Buche mal einen Level 3, da würde ich mitfahren.....


----------



## Burmi (6. Januar 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik Kurs ist generell gut. Nur Die Level sollten passen.
> Buche mal einen Level 3, da würde ich mitfahren.....



Level 3 ist im Raum Bonn am 08.03.2015. Hier der Link: http://www.ridefirst.de/fahrtechnik-kurse/level-3-kurs-in-bonn-8-3-2015/
Mindesteteilnehmerzahl sind 4. Mal schauen wer noch mit dabei ist.


----------



## Gudyo (7. Januar 2015)

So nu  mache ich mal den Versuch die MTB Szene in und um Gladbach (bezogen auf meine Bedürfnisse) zu reaktivieren. Ist Heute ganz schlecht weil in den nächsten Tagen eher Scheißwetter angesagt ist aber geht hier in die Richtung überhaupt noch was oder muss ich die Landwehr weiterhin alleine unkrautfrei halten? Ich sehe zwar immer wieder mal unbekannte Biker auf der Runde und ehrlich gesagt ist die Gegend nicht so prall das sich 30 km (oder mehr) Anreise lohnen aber alleine fahren ist einfach kacke. Mein Angebot ist also wieder regelmäßig an einem Abend eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen. Treffpunkt könnte Waldfrieden oder Onkel Gustav sein.
Fahrtechnik ist immer gut aber Level 1 bringt euch nur etwas wen ihr bislang nur mit dem Hollandrad unterwegs ward, dass fahrt ihr alle ohne Nachzudenken. Level 3 ist schon ne andere Hausnummer, lasst uns doch mal wieder einen Ausflug nach Belgien machen, da kann jeder ausloten wo seine schwächen liegen.
Ich werde ab Dienstag kommender Woche gegen 18 Uhr ab Waldfrieden fahren, ca. 25 km mit etwas über 150 hm sind im Angebot


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Januar 2015)

So jetzt habe ich ein wenig Zeit, für einen Technikkurs bin ich immer zu haben allerdings welches Level ? Eins ist anscheinend zu schlapp. Allerdings finde ich das Level 3 für meine bescheidenen Fähigkeiten eine Nummer zu groß ist. Abgesehen davon ist am 7.3. eine CTF Tour in Schwalmtal. Übrigens der ADAC (Grevenbroich) bietet auch MTB Kurse an, daran können bis zu 8 Personen teilnehmen. Overloon  ja könnte ich mir vorstellen aber ohne Mocke wie in Vlodrop. Was gibt es denn in Belgien?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ultraenz (7. Januar 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> So nu  mache ich mal den Versuch die MTB Szene in und um Gladbach (bezogen auf meine Bedürfnisse) zu reaktivieren. Ist Heute ganz schlecht weil in den nächsten Tagen eher Scheißwetter angesagt ist aber geht hier in die Richtung überhaupt noch was oder muss ich die Landwehr weiterhin alleine unkrautfrei halten? Ich sehe zwar immer wieder mal unbekannte Biker auf der Runde und ehrlich gesagt ist die Gegend nicht so prall das sich 30 km (oder mehr) Anreise lohnen aber alleine fahren ist einfach kacke. Mein Angebot ist also wieder regelmäßig an einem Abend eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen. Treffpunkt könnte Waldfrieden oder Onkel Gustav sein.
> Ich werde ab Dienstag kommender Woche gegen 18 Uhr ab Waldfrieden fahren, ca. 25 km mit etwas über 150 hm sind im Angebot



Hi Friedhelm, sobald meine Hand wieder fit ist (was hoffentlich nicht länger als vier Wochen dauern wird), werde ich auch wieder regelmäßig Touren fahren. Eventuell schaffe ich es sogar, verstorben geglaubte Litevillefahrer aus der Versenkung zu holen und dann wären wir schon mal zu dritt. Beleuchtung und Motivation ist vorhanden, Kondition wegen der Hand wenig bis gar nichts.
Wenn ich es nicht vergesse melde ich mich bei dir, sonst gerne hier angeben wann und wo du dich bewegst.

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Nikedge (8. Januar 2015)

Für die Harten die in den Garten wollen und mal was neues in einem anderen Land sehen wollen...
Der Austragungsort La Reid liegt etwas hinter Aachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (8. Januar 2015)

http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php
jetzt auch mit Schlepplift


----------



## ultraenz (8. Januar 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php
> jetzt auch mit Schlepplift



Woher kommt die Info mit dem Lift? Ich war vor 6 Wochen da, Styles hat nur was von nem neuen Parkplatz näher am Park erwähnt.


----------



## Gudyo (8. Januar 2015)

Ähm, glaube das im Kickass Forum gelesen zu haben


----------



## ultraenz (8. Januar 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ähm, glaube das im Kickass Forum gelesen zu haben


Ich befürchte, dass du dir da was eingebildet hast. Sowohl bei Facebook als auch im Kickass Forum ist davon nichts erwähnt. Dafür kostet es mittlerweile 9 Euro Eintritt.


----------



## Gudyo (8. Januar 2015)

Okay, da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken. Bei dem Preis kann man wohl besser Richtung Sauerland fahren.


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (8. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit
Wünsche allen noch ein herzliches Happy New YearBin doch nicht zu spät damit oder
Endlich mal wieder Zeilen von Leuten die ich kenne
Meinst du Winterberg/Willingen Friedhelm? Da würde ich sogar versuchen den kleinen Holländer wieder zu regenerieren.
Der war wie ich letztes Jahr sehr still mit MTB fahren. Muss erstmal schauen ob sich überhaupt die Räder vom Canyon noch drehen
und meine Kondition aufbauen!

Hätte mal wieder so richtig Lust mit der Truppe einige Runden zu drehen mit ordentlichen Sprüchen


----------



## ultraenz (8. Januar 2015)

Richtung Sauerland würde es noch den Park in Warstein geben. Außerdem gibts ab dem Frühling in Vossenack (Nähe Aachen) einen neuen kommerziellen Park (https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity), der sieht auch recht spaßig aus.

Winterberg kann ich euch übrigens echt empfehlen. Seit dem großen Umbau letztes Jahr ist alles (bis auf Singletrail und Teile der DH) eine große Murmelbahn geworden. Zwar mit unendlich Bremswellen, aber trotzdem sehr spaßig zu fahren. Auch für den Tourenfahrer/unregelmäßigen Bikeparkbesucher


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Januar 2015)

CanyonbikerCA schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Wünsche allen noch ein herzliches Happy New YearBin doch nicht zu spät damit oder
> Endlich mal wieder Zeilen von Leuten die ich kenne
> Meinst du Winterberg/Willingen Friedhelm? Da würde ich sogar versuchen den kleinen Holländer wieder zu regenerieren.
> ...



Mit Dir fährt doch eh keiner.........gg


----------



## Gudyo (9. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen, dass hört sich alles ganz gut an. Winterberg hat mich eigentlich nur der Schlepplift zu Anfang etwas abgehalten und das es da soo voll ist. Bin dabei wohin es auch geht, hab mein Nicolai immer noch unbenutzt im Keller stehen, bis auf eine quälend ungeschmeidige Ausfahrt von 9 km ist das noch fabrikneu. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (9. Januar 2015)

Den Schlepplift  am Anfang kann man umgehen, in dem man einfach oben parkt. Auch bei ner Schlange bis zum Waldrand steht man dank neuem Lift max. 20 min. Und unter der Woche hatte ich keine Wartezeit mehr. 20 Anfahrten sollten also locker drin sein.


----------



## Gudyo (9. Januar 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Mit Dir fährt doch eh keiner.........gg


 Nu lass aber mal unseren Crashtestdummy in Ruhe! Ohne den Holländer ist er doch ganz umgänglich..


----------



## CanyonbikerCA (9. Januar 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nu lass aber mal unseren Crashtestdummy in Ruhe! Ohne den Holländer ist er doch ganz umgänglich..



Ich danke dir Friedhelm und außerdem weiß ich ja wer es sagt
Hab euch doch auch lieb


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. Januar 2015)

Na wie sieht es Morgen aus? Treffpunkt 10:30 Bocholt Ponyhof oder Schlechtwetter?

Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (10. Januar 2015)

Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren! Gruß Michael


----------



## Burmi (10. Januar 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es Morgen aus? Treffpunkt 10:30 Bocholt Ponyhof oder Schlechtwetter?
> 
> Dieter





Landmichel schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren! Gruß Michael



Hallo Dieter und Michael,

ich habe mein Rad gerade wieder zusammen gebaut. Könnte es aber aufgrund des Dauerregens noch nicht testen. Ich denke ich werde morgen mal ein Lücke ohne Regen suchen und hier bei mir eine Tesfahrt über die Höhenzüge in Angriff nehmen. Hoffentlich ersaufe ich nicht im Matsch. Gleiches wünsche ich euch für morgen !!!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (10. Januar 2015)

O.K., Thorsten, viel Glück und möge Petrus mit Dir (und mit uns) sein!


----------



## Kizou (11. Januar 2015)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Den Schlepplift  am Anfang kann man umgehen, in dem man einfach oben parkt. Auch bei ner Schlange bis zum Waldrand steht man dank neuem Lift max. 20 min. Und unter der Woche hatte ich keine Wartezeit mehr. 20 Anfahrten sollten also locker drin sein.


 

Wenn man über den slopestyle in den Bell freecross einsteigt, braucht man noch nichtmal oben parken.
Den Schlepper benötigt man wirklich nur wenn man ausschliesslich den Conti fahren möchte.
Der neue Lift ist wirklich total geil !!!!


----------



## Kizou (11. Januar 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, dass hört sich alles ganz gut an. Winterberg hat mich eigentlich nur der Schlepplift zu Anfang etwas abgehalten und das es da soo voll ist. Bin dabei wohin es auch geht, hab mein Nicolai immer noch unbenutzt im Keller stehen, bis auf eine quälend ungeschmeidige Ausfahrt von 9 km ist das noch fabrikneu.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 

in der Woche fährt man fast alleine !


----------



## Kizou (11. Januar 2015)

http://www.enduroseries.net/de/p334,89,0/Rennen/Willingen

Wer hätte denn Bock dieses Jahr mitzufahren ?
Letztes Jahr war echt klasse.


----------



## Nikedge (14. Januar 2015)

Hätte hier vielleicht jemand Lust auf was anderes? Hätte da das Tough Mudder in Planung. Zur Auswahl steht der 23 Mai (Samstag) oder der 24. Mai (Sonntag). Veranstaltungsort wäre Arnsberg. Liegt etwas hinter Düsseldorf. Preis bis zum 29. Januar beträgt für den Samstag 99€ und den Sonntag 95€ pro Person. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## HotteV (16. Januar 2015)

Melde mich mal wieder gehorsam Ich lebe noch....................Will endlich mal wieder fahren. Nur lässt es meine Lunge immer noch nicht wieder zu.


----------



## Burmi (16. Januar 2015)

HotteV schrieb:


> Melde mich mal wieder gehorsam Ich lebe noch....................Will endlich mal wieder fahren. Nur lässt es meine Lunge immer noch nicht wieder zu.



Hallo Hotte, willkommen zurück. Du brauchst starke Beine, die Lunge ist da egal 

Im Moment ist es hier etwas ruhiger geworden. Ich denke das liegt wohl auch am "Dauerregen". Wie schaut es mit Sonntag aus. Wetterbericht sieht ja nicht so pralle aus.

@Nikedge
Du hast schon gesehen das das in Arnsberg ne Laufveranstaltung ist, oder ??


----------



## HotteV (16. Januar 2015)

Nur brauchen die Beine etwas Sauerstoff). Huste mich immer noch doof.
Kann das Rad gerade nur sauber machen nach Feierabend) Keine Sorge, lack ist noch drauf...

So ne Laufveranstaltung ist schon geil. jedoch nicht mit meiner Kondition beim laufen


----------



## Landmichel (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Hotte, willkommen unter den Lebenden! Wir fahren wie immer Freitags und Sonntags, momentan "saubere Runden", die extremen Matschlöcher lassen wir aus. Weiterhin gute Besserung und bis bald. Gruß Michael.


----------



## Nikedge (16. Januar 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Hallo Hotte, willkommen zurück. Du brauchst starke Beine, die Lunge ist da egal
> 
> Im Moment ist es hier etwas ruhiger geworden. Ich denke das liegt wohl auch am "Dauerregen". Wie schaut es mit Sonntag aus. Wetterbericht sieht ja nicht so pralle aus.
> 
> ...


Darum habe ich auch geschrieben, ob Jemand Lust auf was ANDERES hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Nikedge, die Veranstaltung kommt für mich 20 Jahre zu spät. Meine Kondition und meine Knie reichen nicht mal für 5km tut mir leid.
Hallo Hotte, schön dass du wieder unter den Lebenden bist, vielleicht bist du ja Sonntag fit genug für eine kleine Altherrenrunde. Wie Thorsten schon sagte du brauchst starke Beine. Sauerstoff wird doch total überbewertet. Übrigens Sonntag gibt es gutes Wetter Thorsten.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (17. Januar 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Nikedge, die Veranstaltung kommt für mich 20 Jahre zu spät. Meine Kondition und meine Knie reichen nicht mal für 5km tut mir leid.
> Hallo Hotte, schön dass du wieder unter den Lebenden bist, vielleicht bist du ja Sonntag fit genug für eine kleine Altherrenrunde. Wie Thorsten schon sagte du brauchst starke Beine. Sauerstoff wird doch total überbewertet. Übrigens Sonntag gibt es gutes Wetter Thorsten.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Bis morgen am Ponyhof !!


----------



## HotteV (17. Januar 2015)

Hey Jungs, morgen setze ich noch aus. Sicher ist sicher.
Euch viel Spaß und tretet etwas für mich mit in die Pedale.


----------



## Landmichel (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jungs, ich setze morgen aus wegen Schneematschepampe und Glätte, auf eine weitere Rutschfahrt habe ich keine Lust. Euch schönen Sonntag und bis bald. Gruß Michael


----------



## Burmi (24. Januar 2015)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich setze morgen aus wegen Schneematschepampe und Glätte, auf eine weitere Rutschfahrt habe ich keine Lust. Euch schönen Sonntag und bis bald. Gruß Michael



Lust auf eine weitere Rutschfahrt habe ich auch nicht. Werde mir morgen früh die die Lage hier mal anschauen und dann spontan ggf. bei mir ne Runde drehen. 
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es Sonntag aus? 10:30 in Bocholt am Ponyhof wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ultraenz (30. Januar 2015)

@Gudyo und andere Interessenten:
Wie schauts Montag oder Donnerstag aus? Gern auch mit Licht.


----------



## Gudyo (31. Januar 2015)

Schön von dir zu hören! Montag ist schlecht weil da muss ich mein neues Auto abholen.Mein Sharan hat den Geist aufgegeben.  Donnerstag 18 Uhr würde passen. Wo wollen wir uns den Treffen? Für eine Runde durch die SH bietet sich der Bismarkturm an. Schlag was vor bitte. Vielleicht  ist Katness Everdeen ja aus Sektor 12 zurück


----------



## ultraenz (31. Januar 2015)

Donnerstag 18 Uhr klingt gut. Bismarkturm ist der beim Stadion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (31. Januar 2015)

Ja, Stadion Hoher Busch.


----------



## Burmi (31. Januar 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es Sonntag aus? 10:30 in Bocholt am Ponyhof wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hallo Dieter, bin dabei !!!!


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Januar 2015)

Super dann sind wir schon drei, Hotte kann nicht die bessere Hälfte hat Geburtstag. Na dann bis Morgen.


----------



## HotteV (5. Februar 2015)

Wie sind denn die Pläne für den 08.02? Habe mal geschaut was ich alles so an warmen Klamotten habe))


----------



## Burmi (5. Februar 2015)

HotteV schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Pläne für den 08.02? Habe mal geschaut was ich alles so an warmen Klamotten habe))



Alles wie gehabt. Treffen am Ponyhof und dann die Tour die wir sonst auch immer fahren. Je nach "Mocke" auch etwas angepasst


----------



## ambition (5. Februar 2015)

Gerne will ich euch hinweisen auf eine besondere einmalige CTF auf der Airbase Gilze-Rijen in den Niederlande, etwa eine Stunde fahren ab Venlo.

Startort: Rijksweg 121, 5121 RD Rijen (NL) (Haupttor Luchtmachtbasis Gilze Rijen, 4 km nach dem Ausfahrtnummer 12 am Autobahn A58, folgen Sie die Schilder Rijen).

Startzeit: 8.00 – 10.00

Wann: Sontag 08. Februar 2015

Wer: Der CTF ist ausdrücklich nicht nur für NATO Militär personal, aber jede Trimmfahrer ist herzlich eingeladen. 

Gebühr: 4 Euro bei Voreinschreibung und 5 Euro am Startort. Der Ertrag geht zur Stiftung Kinder Krebs Frei (KiKa). Der CTF ist einmalig.

Parcours: 12 km (Kidstour ohne Verpflegung) 20 km – 30 km – 45 km. Parcours ist nur zu Betreten mit einem orange Pulsband.
Bis 20 km vollständig auf dem Airbase Gelände, inklusive kurze steile Anstiege. Pause mit Verpflegung Red Bull Promotionteam und Bike Reparatur am Rande des Geländes. Weiter geht es Außer dem Gelände mit schönen Singletracks. Am Ziel: Erbsensuppe für die Teilnehmer.

Zu beachten: ID-Karte oder Ausweis kann Kontrolliert worden am Airbase Tor und müssen Sie deswegen unbedingt dabei haben. Halten Sie damit Rechnung das das Militär Gelände strengstes überwacht wird und das zusätzliches Militärpersonal wird eingesetzt um die Sicherheit des Geländes zu schützen. 

Ihr Wagen können Sie gratis auf dem Airbase Gelände parken.
Nach dem CTF gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu duschen im Sportgebäude. Hier können Sie auch umkleiden. Auf dem Airbase können Sie im Offiziersbereich nachher etwas Trinken oder Essen.  Nur Bargeld Zahlung. Der Airbase Gilze Rijen ist eine Aktive Airbase, aber die Militär Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber sind für die Teilnehmer des CTF *nicht *zu besichtigen.

Mehr Info (auf Niederländisch): https://www.facebook.com/TeamPeSavoorKiKa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (6. Februar 2015)

ambition schrieb:


> Gerne will ich euch hinweisen auf eine besondere einmalige CTF auf der Airbase Gilze-Rijen in den Niederlande, etwa eine Stunde fahren ab Venlo.
> 
> Startort: Rijksweg 121, 5121 RD Rijen (NL) (Haupttor Luchtmachtbasis Gilze Rijen, 4 km nach dem Ausfahrtnummer 12 am Autobahn A58, folgen Sie die Schilder Rijen).
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Information wäre bestimmt spannend da mitzufahren. Für mich aber ein wenig zu weit für die Anreise. Dennoch viel Erfolg bei der CTF und viele,viele Spenden für den Zweck.
Werde versuchen heute um 15 Uhr am Waldfrieden zu  einer Landwehrrunde zu starten. Für Morgen hab ich mir die HK 2 vorgenommen. Wollte so gegen 11 am PP Oberkrüchten starten.
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## Multichris66 (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo Gudyo,würde gerne mitfahren meinst Du den Wanderparkplatz an der B221?
Wie viele km hat die Tour?
Gruß Christian


----------



## Gudyo (6. Februar 2015)

Die Tour ist ca. 42 km, geht aber bei Bedarf auch kürzer. Treff wäre am Sportplatz in Oberkrüchten um 11 Uhr. Tempo altersgerecht  An der Meer heißt die Strasse.  Auf der B221 an der Ampel nach Oberkrüchten, erste links bis zum Sportplatz.
Würde mich freuen wen ihr mitfahren wollt.


----------



## ultraenz (6. Februar 2015)

Bin wohl dabei, bis morgen.


----------



## Multichris66 (6. Februar 2015)

Dabei,bis morgen


----------



## Winthor (7. Februar 2015)

Kann leider nicht. Mir fehlen die Klamotten für diese Temperatur.


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss leider unsere Sonntagstour absagen. Bin gerade von meiner Samstagtour zurück und was soll ich sagen, habe
voll den Adler gemacht. Fahrrad ist hin, soll heißen morgen nicht aber Freitag bin ich wieder am Start. Michael melde mich nochmal, ich
wünsche euch eine tolle Sonntagsrunde, und last Hotte leben.
PS: Schön oben bleiben.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (7. Februar 2015)

Hi Dieter, hoffe Du bist noch heil. Habe mich am Freitag auf dem Landwehr auch dreimal hingelegt (Matschrutsche und gefrorene Spurrillen). Das Knie ist jetzt noch mehr lädiert. Also morgen nur vorsichtige Runde. Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Februar 2015)

Bin noch heile das übliche halt, leichte Lackschäden und die Rippen haben auch was mitbekommen. Viel Spaß morgen, bis Freitag dann wir telefonieren und grüße an Thorsten u. Hotte.


----------



## Multichris66 (7. Februar 2015)

War eine super Runde heute,nur Ultrarenz schien sich fast zu langweilen . Danke nochmal fürs mitnehmen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (7. Februar 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> War eine super Runde heute,nur Ultrarenz schien sich fast zu langweilen . Danke nochmal fürs mitnehmen.
> Gruß Christian



Mir hats auf jeden Fall auch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Februar 2015)

Mir geht`s gut, leichte Lackschäden und die Rippen haben was abbekommen. Euch Morgen viel Spaß und immer schön Oben bleiben.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin! Wünsche euch jute Besserung @stempelchen64  und Landmichel . Mein Bock braucht nach dem umbau noch was feintuning und einfahrzeit . Mein Schweinehund hat derzeit die besseren Karten und das Wetter tut sein übriges dazu 
Wünsche allen anderen noch nen charmantes Restwochenende und heiles Heimkehren nach der Tour .
Anhang anzeigen 356216


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Februar 2015)

Doppelt gemoppelt, blöder PC oder Anwender na ja in dem Fall der Anwender bis Freitag 15:00 Ponyhof. Schönes Teil bikefun2009 und danke für die gute Besserung.


----------



## Gudyo (7. Februar 2015)

Der macht immer einen auf gelangweilt, ist ja auch ätzend mit 2 Grufties zu biken. Aber die jungen Wilden sind wohl alle im Winterschlaf.Wir können heil froh sein, dass die Trails so gefroren waren ansonsten hätten wir uns am Vennhof ein Taxi rufen können. Mir hat es auch großen Spaß gemacht und war sicher keine Eintagsfliege, ich kenne da noch so einige Schweinereien (bezogen aufs einmoddern) aus der Feder von Reigi (MTB Heinsberg), an dieser Stelle mal einen Gruß an den alten Vorfahrer!
Gudyo


----------



## HotteV (7. Februar 2015)

@ Thorsten und Michael, wann geht es denn morgen los? 10:30 am Hof oder früher?


----------



## Landmichel (7. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit 10:00?


----------



## Burmi (7. Februar 2015)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit 10:00?



Passt !


----------



## Landmichel (7. Februar 2015)

O.k., dann bis morgen 10:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (7. Februar 2015)

Ok, dann bis zehn


----------



## Gudyo (8. Februar 2015)

Lass mich raten Pedro! Neue Bremsen? Sehen so nach 4-Kolben aus. Schick!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2015)

@ Guydo Japp isne Hope tech 3 V4 inklu v4 scheiben  bestellt bei Runterfahrer tutti kompletti inklu Umbau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dann noch neue Schluffen und Kleinteile


----------



## Multichris66 (9. Februar 2015)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Mir hats auf jeden Fall auch Spaß gemacht!


Das ist die Hauptsache.Wir arbeiten daran Dir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zu zaubern.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Gudyo (10. Februar 2015)

Tach zusammen,
leider hat meine Erkältung mich wieder im Griff, hoffe aber bis zum WE wieder einigermaßen Fit zu sein. Würde dann gerne vom Weißen Stein aus Richtung 8-terbahn fahren. Sind ca. 35 km und auf dem Niveau von HK2.  Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt.
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## Burmi (10. Februar 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> leider hat meine Erkältung mich wieder im Griff, hoffe aber bis zum WE wieder einigermaßen Fit zu sein. Würde dann gerne vom Weißen Stein aus Richtung 8-terbahn fahren. Sind ca. 35 km und auf dem Niveau von HK2.  Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt.
> Gruß Gudyo



Hallo Gudyo, wer oder was ist 8-terbahn und HK2 und wäre diese/deine angedachte Tour auch was für die Teilnehmer der sonst am Sonntag fahrenden Reharunde oder würden wir/ich euch da nur aufhalten !

Ggf hast du ja den GPX Track für die Tour für mich ;-)

Gruß Thorsten

PS: Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Februar 2015)

D


Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> leider hat meine Erkältung mich wieder im Griff, hoffe aber bis zum WE wieder einigermaßen Fit zu sein. Würde dann gerne vom Weißen Stein aus Richtung 8-terbahn fahren. Sind ca. 35 km und auf dem Niveau von HK2.  Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt.
> Gruß Gudyo


Dabei.....


----------



## Gudyo (10. Februar 2015)

Meine zweiter Name ist Reha.....HK steht in diesem Fall für Heimatkunde, dass war ein Tourmoto von Reigi , dem Betreiber von MTB Heinsberg.  Track hab ich leider keinen.  Ist meiner Einschätzung nach zu vergleichen mit Süchtelner Höhen, lange sanfte Anstiege wechseln mit giftigen Stichen und schwungvollen Abfahrten. Die Achterbahn ist so 2 bis 3 km lang, da geht's etwas heftiger zur Sache bei den deftigen Gegenanstiegen musste laufenlassen sonst schiebste  man kommt am Ende bei der Autobahnbrücke über die A 52  kurz vor der Grenze aus. Ein besonderes Highlight wie ich finde sind die glitschigen Planken und der Singeltrail entlang der Schwalm. Hinten raus wird's etwas unspektakulär beim Rückweg entlang der Schwalm bis zum Depot und dann zum Weißen Stein.

Nachtrag: Nachdem ich das 



 gesehen hab schäme ich mich in den Süchtelner Höhen noch von Mountainbiken zu reden. Respekt!!


----------



## Olli.P. (10. Februar 2015)

Die haben ja alle kaputte Räder...

Olli


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Februar 2015)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Die haben ja alle kaputte Räder...
> 
> Olli


Ne der Rest is zur Inspektion


----------



## Multichris66 (10. Februar 2015)

Samstag währe ich dabei.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ultraenz (12. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag ne Runde durch die Süchtelner Höhen? Alternativ auch im Dunkeln oder am Wochenende.


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo ultraenz wenn du willst kannst du Morgen mit uns fahren. Wir also Landmichel und ich fahren allerdings Richtung Hinsbeck dann Wankumer-Heide und zurück. Treffpunkt wäre Bocholt am Ponyhof so gegen 15:00. Von wo kommst du denn? Vielleicht können wir uns ja auch woanders treffen.

Dieter


----------



## ultraenz (12. Februar 2015)

Eure Motivation ist wahrscheinlich mehr Strecke machen als spaßige Abschnitte möglichst oft und schnell zu fahren?


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Februar 2015)

Ja da liegst du richtig mit deiner Einschätzung, aber auf der Strecke gibt es einige spaßige Abschnitte (Wankumer-Heide).


Gruß Dieter


----------



## ultraenz (12. Februar 2015)

Dann bedanke ich mich mal für das Angebot, werde aber nicht an eurer Runde teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Februar 2015)

OK kann ich verstehen. Wenn du mal Lust auf Touren hast melde dich.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Kizou (13. Februar 2015)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag ne Runde durch die Süchtelner Höhen? Alternativ auch im Dunkeln oder am Wochenende.


Moin,
Ich hätte Bock .
Hab nur recht angeschlagene Beine, aber auf ein bisschen Spaß hätte ich schon Bock.


----------



## ultraenz (13. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte ab 14 Uhr Zeit, wie ists bei dir?


----------



## Kizou (13. Februar 2015)

Ich könnte bestenfalls um 3 am Sportplatz sein.
Wie gesagt, ruhig.
Mein Muskelkater hat nen Muskelkater !


----------



## ultraenz (13. Februar 2015)

3 Uhr Sportplatz passt,
bis nachher


----------



## Kizou (13. Februar 2015)

jap


----------



## Olli.P. (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
nach über einem Jahr gesundheitlicher Zwangspause möchte ich auch wieder anfangen zu biken.Mein Doc sagt das ich Anfang März wohl wieder beginnen darf.Wenn also jemand Lust und Laune hat ne ganz gemütliche Reha Tour zu drehen wäre ich ab März wieder dabei.Ich werde mal immer wieder hier reinschauen und eure Postings verfolgen.Freue mich bald wieder dabei zu sein.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Burmi (13. Februar 2015)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach über einem Jahr gesundheitlicher Zwangspause möchte ich auch wieder anfangen zu biken.Mein Doc sagt das ich Anfang März wohl wieder beginnen darf.Wenn also jemand Lust und Laune hat ne ganz gemütliche Reha Tour zu drehen wäre ich ab März wieder dabei.Ich werde mal immer wieder hier reinschauen und eure Postings verfolgen.Freue mich bald wieder dabei zu sein.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Hallo Olli vorsichtig mit dem Begriff "Reha Tour". Den definiert hier so ziemlich jeder anders  Ansonsten fahren die ü45 (ohne Hotte) Herren so ziemlich jeden Sonntag eine 30-40 Kilometer Tour in Richtung Hinsbeck, Wankumer und Venloer Heide. 
Start ist am Kinderponyhof in Bocholt. Der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo !


----------



## Landmichel (13. Februar 2015)

7.3. CTF in Schwalmtal. Stempelchen64, Burmi, Hotte (?) und ich sind dabei, Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (13. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich wieder fit bin, bin ich auch dabei. 
Ist ja direkt vor meiner Haustür...


----------



## Nikedge (13. Februar 2015)

Ich bin momentan raus, Sattelstütze und Rahmen haben sich fusioniert


----------



## Gudyo (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin leider raus fürs WE, nach der Testfahrt heute hatte ich nach 45 min keine Puste mehr. Schade, wäre gern mal wieder mit dem Lampenmichel durchs Grün gestreift. 7.3 bin ich dabei.


----------



## Burmi (13. Februar 2015)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan raus, Sattelstütze und Rahmen haben sich fusioniert



Wow, klingt teuer !! Wie passiert sowas ??


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt die ultimative Veranstaltung für unsere "Altherrenrunde" Sonntags! Auch für alle anderen geeignet! Stoneman Miriquidi (Erzgebirge) Hier der Link für alle Interessierten:
http://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/
Wir können uns ja aussuchen ob wir ein,  zwei oder drei Tage machen so als Fernziel für 2016 
Kurze Eckdaten: 162 km und 4400 hm
 Gruß Dieter


----------



## HotteV (13. Februar 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe jetzt die ultimative Veranstaltung für unsere "Altherrenrunde" Sonntags! Auch für alle anderen geeignet! Stoneman Miriquidi (Erzgebirge) Hier der Link für alle Interessierten:
> http://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/
> Wir können uns ja aussuchen ob wir ein,  zwei oder drei Tage machen so als Fernziel für 2016
> ...



Hört sich super an. Sollten wir anpeilen.

Sonntag bin ich leider wieder raus. Erkältung ist ein A........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flathill (14. Februar 2015)

Olli.P. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach über einem Jahr gesundheitlicher Zwangspause möchte ich auch wieder anfangen zu biken.Mein Doc sagt das ich Anfang März wohl wieder beginnen darf.Wenn also jemand Lust und Laune hat ne ganz gemütliche Reha Tour zu drehen wäre ich ab März wieder dabei.Ich werde mal immer wieder hier reinschauen und eure Postings verfolgen.Freue mich bald wieder dabei zu sein.
> 
> MfG
> ...


Gute Idee,
bin auch erst wieder seit Februar auf'm Bike unterwegs. Erst mal wieder Kondition aufbauen. 
Olli bin gerne bei der Reha Runde mit dabei.


----------



## Winthor (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

@Olli.P. Immer gerne. Ich hatte leider auch ne Zwangspause wegen meiner Gesundheit.


----------



## Flathill (14. Februar 2015)

Winthor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Olli.P. Immer gerne. Ich hatte leider auch ne Zwangspause wegen meiner Gesundheit.


Tja die Gesundheit hat mir letztes Jähr auch einen Streich gespielt.
Sag einfach Bescheid wann es losgeht und dann rollen wir ganz locker los.


----------



## Winthor (14. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit der CTF Waldniel?

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...e/2015/schwalmtaler-fruehjahrs-rtf;51080.html


----------



## Flathill (14. Februar 2015)

Winthor schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der CTF Waldniel?
> 
> http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...e/2015/schwalmtaler-fruehjahrs-rtf;51080.html


Na das hört sich doch prima an. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich fahre morgen eine Runde.....


----------



## Flathill (14. Februar 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich fahre morgen eine Runde.....


Wann und wo fährst Du?


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Februar 2015)

Morgen Treffpunkt am Ponyhof in Bocholt nähe Lobberich um 10:30 wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren. Der langsamste gibt das Tempo vor.
Länge der Tour ca. 30-40km.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Februar 2015)

Flathill schrieb:


> Wann und wo fährst Du?


Fahre hier gegen 12:00 Uhr los. Richtung Schlucht.


----------



## Nikedge (15. Februar 2015)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche mit Overloon, Horst oder Brunssum aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (22. Februar 2015)

Hi Dieter und Thorsten, schaffen wir heute 10:00??? Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Februar 2015)

Von mir aus kein Problem.


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Februar 2015)

Habe gerade mit Thorsten gesprochen alles klar um 10:00 beim Ponyhof.


----------



## Landmichel (22. Februar 2015)

Super, bis gleich.


----------



## Gudyo (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
sofern das Wetter am Samstag mitspielt werde ich einen zweiten Versuch machen vom Weißen Stein zur 8er-Bahn zu fahren. Start ist 10 Uhr am PP Weißer Stein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm , 

Das ist mir zu Früh .......


----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2015)

Langschläfer  11 Uhr ok?


----------



## Gudyo (27. Februar 2015)

Heute 15 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre morgen spontan , da ich erst noch einen Termin habe......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (27. Februar 2015)

OK, dann starte ich doch um 10.


----------



## Multichris66 (27. Februar 2015)

Bin dieses Wochenende noch raus,muss leider arbeiten.
Viel Spaß das W.E.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Landmichel (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo Thorsten, Dieter fällt am WE wegen Krankheit aus. Ich werde morgen spontan fahren, weil das Wetter Sonntag schlechter sein soll. Wir sehen uns bei der CTF, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Gruß Michael


----------



## Nikedge (28. Februar 2015)

Fährt jemand am 13.06 den Rocky Mountain Marathon auf dem Bike Festival in Willingen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. März 2015)

Wie sieht es mit Samstag CTF aus?

Fährt Jeder für sich , oder eine gemeinsame Forum Gruppenausfahrt?


----------



## Gudyo (3. März 2015)

Hi Michael,
der Wille ist da, ob das Fleisch auch mitspielt werde ich schnell merken, zumindestens könnte man gemeinsam losfahren. Aber ihr wisst ja das ich kein Problem damit hab,  euch vor mir her zu treiben  Wann wollt ihr den starten?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (3. März 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Samstag CTF aus?
> 
> Fährt Jeder für sich , oder eine gemeinsame Forum Gruppenausfahrt?


Dieter, Michael und ich wollten die CTF fahren. Zeit und Km haben wir noch nicht fix gemacht. Ggf hängt sich Hotte noch mit dran.


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. März 2015)

Ich hätte nichts gegen eine gemeinsame Gruppenausfahrt. So wie es aussieht kommt noch ein Kollege aus Bottrop mit. Bei der Zeit kommen wir bestimmt überein. Die Route hat sich gegenüber dem letzten Jahr aber verändert. Sind jetzt glaube ich entweder 47km oder 67km, und geht über Dülken Süchtelner-Höhen Hinsbeck usw.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. März 2015)

Hallo,

Denke so gegen 10 Uhr am Start. Fahren wollte ich die 50 er Runde.....

Ps.: braucht noch jemand einen Syntace Vector High 20 Alu, 15 KM gefahren?


----------



## Multichris66 (3. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,würde mich euch gerne anschließen,Friedhelm was hältst Du den von einer Rentnerrunde?
Gruß Christian


----------



## Gudyo (4. März 2015)

10 Uhr hört sich gut an. Werde da sein. 
Morgen , Donnerstag 17.30 Uhr Waldfrieden, entweder durch die Landwehr oder Richtung SH, kleinen Vorgeschmack holen für Samstag


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
also wir d.h. Landmichel, Burmi , Kollege und ich sind so um 10:10 am Start wäre nett wenn ihr warten würdet, vielleicht kommt noch Hotte
mal sehen. Die 50er Runde passt, Wetter wird auch super na dann freu ich mich mal auf Samstag.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (4. März 2015)

Werde auch dabei sein, werde mit Michi anreisen. Wird dann wohl eine recht große Truppe.


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. März 2015)

Hotte ist für Samstag raus.


----------



## Landmichel (5. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich plädiere für die 47 km -Strecke in sehr moderatem Tempo. Bis Samstag


----------



## Gudyo (6. März 2015)

Guten Morgen liebe Bergradler,
werde morgen um 9 Uhr langsam einrollen nach Waldniel. Wen jemand mich begleiten möchte wäre Treffpunktmöglichkeit 9.23 Uhr Onkel Gustav. Ansonsten sehen wir uns an der Europaschule, Wetter wird gut und Trails sind einigermassen abgetrocknet in den SH. Es wird dennoch schmutzig werden, ganz so wie wir es gern haben. Ich freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (6. März 2015)

Ok bin dann vor Ort.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Multichris66 (7. März 2015)

Na das war doch eine nette Ausfahrt,bin total platt. Naja man arbeitet dran. Habe mich total gefreut ein paar von Euch mal persönlich kennenzulernen.bis zum nächsten Mal.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Gudyo (7. März 2015)

So, bin gut Zuhause angekommen. Waren am Ende 73 km. Danke an meinen Flügelmann für die Begleitung, war eine schöne wen auch größtenteils bekannte Runde. Hatte aber auch keiner erwartet, dass der RSC mal eben ein Mittelgebirge aus dem Hut zaubert.  Anmeldung gingen zügig ohne lange Wartezeit. Die Strecke war 1A ausgeschildert. Weniger Strasse wäre schön aber hab ja im Vorfeld schon von dem ein oder anderen störrischen Landmann gehört der auf sein Wegerecht pocht. Alles in allem hat es mir großen Spaß gemacht.
Weis ja nicht ob Ilona aus der Truppe um Winthor auch hier mit liest, aber Hut ab vor deiner Leistung mit einem besseren Hollandrad die Strecke zu meistern. Zeigt wieder mal, das Federweg überbewertet wird.
Gruß Gudyo aka Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (7. März 2015)

Habe auch Teilgenommen an der CTF Schwalmtal, angereist mit 3 Freunden aus Holland. Schöne strecke 47 km, leider das zweite Teil ab Dornbusch ein bisschen viel Asphalt. Herzlichen Dank an Organisation (die sprechen sogar Niederländisch in der Sporthalle) und die nette Begegnungen mit andere Biker. Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. März 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm,
kannst du mir nochmal die genaue Bezeichnung von deiner Gabel geben, wenn sie passt dann würde ich sie nehmen d.h. nächsten Monat.
Die CTF heute war für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu Straßenlastig. Wir sollten uns mal so treffen und dann mal eine kleine Runde Landwehr oder Hinsbeck fahren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (7. März 2015)

Dabei


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. März 2015)

Hallo Christian,
wie wäre es mit Morgen? Ich fahre mit meiner Tochter morgen eine Anti- Muskelkaterrunde. Also SH UND Landwehr ca.20km wenn du Interesse hast melde dich, ich bin morgen früh im Forum.

PS. Reha-TEMPO

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (7. März 2015)

Sorry morgen muss ich zum Schiff antifouling streichen.Aber wie alt ist deine Tochter,habe auch noch eine in petto die ich gerne für den Sport begeistern möchte.
Gruß Christian


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. März 2015)

Morgen zusammen, meine Tochter ist 18 und Anfängerin. Sie fährt leider sehr unregelmäßig, allerdings beginnt sie jetzt mit dem Training
für die CTF in Grefrath.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (8. März 2015)

Moin Moin zusammen ! @Friedhelm 73km  alter Falter  Dafür hab ich derzeit nich mal anzatzweise Kondition .Davon ab die Kaiser Projekt entpuppen sich als suboptimal wenns feucht wird ,die Bremsen sind noch nich soweit aber ich arbeite dran .Auch wenn wir uns schon mehrmals über den Weg gerollt sind   Ich freue mich darüber das IHR gestern trockenes Wetter hattet und ne jute Portion Spaß 

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (8. März 2015)

Tach zusammen, Reha-Runde abgeschlossen, Mensch ist das ein Wetter!! Sollte es so bleiben, wäre ich gern bereit am kommenden Freitag mal durch die Landwehr zu führen. Kann aber erst ab 16 Uhr.


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, Reha-Runde abgeschlossen, Mensch ist das ein Wetter!! Sollte es so bleiben, wäre ich gern bereit am kommenden Freitag mal durch die Landwehr zu führen. Kann aber erst ab 16 Uhr.


Freitag Landwehr wäre super, aber ich muss leider Arbeiten. Wie wäre es denn mit Sonntag 10:30 Ponyhof in Bocholt.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (9. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, Reha-Runde abgeschlossen, Mensch ist das ein Wetter!! Sollte es so bleiben, wäre ich gern bereit am kommenden Freitag mal durch die Landwehr zu führen. Kann aber erst ab 16 Uhr.


Moin,da hast aber bald so viele km gemacht wie icke
Wo bisse gewesen?nach dem anmelden habe ich dich nicht mehr gesehen.Habe nur noch mit Michel(Watscheldonker)kurz gesprochen.
Gruß


----------



## ambition (9. März 2015)

Habe noch einen Videofilm der CTF Schwalmtal gefunden auf Youtube:




Ich bin bei der Kontrollstelle ins Bild geraten.


----------



## freakadelle88 (10. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Pause und fast 1 Jahr Krankenhaus+Reha meld ich mich auch mal wieder zurück.
Ich würde gern bei gutem Wetter am Wochenende ne kleine Reha/Rentner/Schlaffi  Runde fahren. Bevorzugter Start wäre rund um den Bismarckturm.
Grüße Jean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (10. März 2015)

Da morgen ja der Super Sonnentag werden soll,suche ich noch Leute für eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde. Wollte Hardterwald ,Landwehr,Müllberg fahren ca.25 km.
Start 17,30 Uhr Hehn Haus Heiligenpesch.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Gudyo (10. März 2015)

Nabend zusammen,
morgen kann ich leider gar nicht. Donnerstag oder Freitag. @jean: Du machst aber auch Sachen, denk dran, dein Körper muss ein Leben lang halten, also behandel ihn pfleglich! Für Samstag greif ich mal die Idee vom Michael auf, er will uns zeigen wo an der Dahlheimer Mühle der Hammer hängt. Bei seiner Kondition gepaart mit Fahrtechnik und dem Rocky dürfte das ne echte Lehrstunde werden  Sag mal ne Zeit an für Samstag, treffen wäre am PP Oberkrüchten. Ach ja, kann zwei weitere Räder samt Fahrer aufnehmen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. März 2015)

Samstag macht Du den Guido......

Aber nicht zu Füh ....


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2015)

@Gudyo  Wann dachtest du Donnerstag oder Freitag ne Runde zu drehen ? Wenns passt darfste mich auch schieben


----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2015)

So der Reihe nach: Ist 11 Uhr genehm am Samstag? Denke das wir Richtung Mühle fahren und dann die Trails Richtung Halde, da werden wir uns gegenseitig den Guido machen müssen weil ich da bestimmt 2 Jahre nicht mehr war. Ich kenn nur die HK 2 im Schlaf.
Donnerstag 18 Uhr PP Kaldenkirchener (dann bitte mit Lampe) oder Freitag 16 Uhr PP Kaldenkirchener.


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2015)

Dann nehm ich mal unter vorbehalt den Freitag, kann auch bei dir erscheinen .Bezeifel nämlich das die Lampe Donnerstag daß mitmacht ,trotz voller Ladung .


----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2015)

Ok, dann Freitag bei mir. 16 Uhr?


----------



## Multichris66 (11. März 2015)

Pp Oberkrüchten Samstag 11 Uhr bin dabei.
Freu mich schon wieder degradiert zu werden.
Gruß Christian


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2015)

@Gudyo  Japp 16 Uhr geht klar . Wie gut das ich Freitag gewählt habe ,wurde nämlich für morgen zum Eismachen verdonnert


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. März 2015)

Also bis Samstag um 11 Uhr.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (12. März 2015)

@Friedhelm Samstag schließ ich mich gerne an. Kannst du mich mitnehmen???
Grüße Jean


----------



## ultraenz (12. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Bei seiner Kondition gepaart mit Fahrtechnik und dem Rocky dürfte das ne echte Lehrstunde werden



Ich würde Michael gerne den King of Abfahrt streitig machen, muss allerdings bis 11 Uhr arbeiten, würdet ihr wohl 15 min später losfahren können?


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. März 2015)

Gerne.....


----------



## Gudyo (12. März 2015)

Klar warten wir. Brisantes Duell, Weisheit gegen Wagemut ich nehme Wetten an 
@jean 10.15 Uhr bei dir? Wohnst du noch da?
Man, ist ja bald wie zu Reigis Zeiten, der Lindwurm wird immer länger. Ich freu mich drauf...


----------



## freakadelle88 (12. März 2015)

@Friedhelm Jop immer noch Dülkenerstr 25. Dann bis Samstag
Jean


----------



## Olli.P. (13. März 2015)

Ich werde auch langsam wieder einsteigen, fahre aber vorerst noch alleine da ich euch nicht aufhalten möchte.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Multichris66 (13. März 2015)

Muss für morgenfrüh leider absagen,muss malwieder arbeiten. Schade.
Gruß Christian


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. März 2015)

Moin Moin ! @Gudyo  war gesterne ne schöne Runde !Wünsche euch viel Spaß nachher und fahrt nich so viele Rehe platt.  Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2015)

Perfektes Timing, schlepp mich gerade aus der Dusche und sehe:Es regnet! Danke Hubert, auf dich ist Verlass!! War ne schöne Runde wen auch strassenlastig weil der dumme Guido den Weg nicht finden konnte. Also danke für die Nachsicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (14. März 2015)

Moin Moin! Soar meine Bikerunde hat sich superspontan erledigt gehabt  Bin froh das des nich gestern passiert is  Biken kann ich mir erstmal schminken


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. März 2015)

Junge.... Wie machst Du sowas?


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. März 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Junge.... Wie machst Du sowas?


Normales biken ,ohne großartiges Hüppen ala Bikepark  Bin mal gespannt was CD dazu sagt .


----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2015)

Das ist schon Heavy, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Haste Glück gehabt das nur Material hinüber ist, dass hätte böse enden können.


----------



## Burmi (14. März 2015)

Hallo Dieter, hallo Michael, ihr müsst Morgen ohne mich radeln. Gilt auch für nächsten Sonntag. Da bin ich bei meinem Kumpel in Niedersachsen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. März 2015)

Jop hab ich wieder Schwein gehabt ,5 min früher bei der Abfahrt vom Abteiberg mit Tempo 40 und dem Gefälle ...das wäre übel geworden Da war es mir schon recht das es beim langsamen heranrollen einer Kreuzung geschehen is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (16. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen...fährt noch jemand ne gemütliche Runde? SH --> Dornbusch oder nur in den SH? 15km
Lese hier sehr viel von CTF oder 40km


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2015)

Dienstag, 17.15 Uhr Waldfrieden Richtung SH.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. März 2015)

Uhrzeit SH?


----------



## Multichris66 (16. März 2015)

17.15 Uhr bringe meinen Neffen mit.Neuer junger Wilder.Bis morgen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Gudyo (17. März 2015)

Morgen,
müsste zu schaffen sein in 20 Minuten bis zum Bismarkturm, weitere 20 bis zum Sportplatz SH, wo willste den warten?


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. März 2015)

Versuche zum Sportplatz zu kommen, falls ich um 18 Uhr nicht da bin braucht Ihr nicht zu warten.


----------



## oliver13007 (17. März 2015)

Ich bin heute schon verabredet, wir fahren die Dornbuschrunde...so 17:15Uhr los aber ab Viersen City...durch SH und dann runter nach Dornbusch...vielleicht sieht man sich

Bin mit dem hier unterwegs


----------



## Taz69 (17. März 2015)

Moin Moin, ich werde heute auch noch eine kleine Runde fahren. Bis nach SH komme ich noch nicht

Pedro wie machst du so was nur!?!?!?!?


----------



## HotteV (17. März 2015)

Gegen ne Runde SH habe Ich auch nichts.

Wer trifft sich denn oben am Sportplatz und wann?


----------



## Multichris66 (17. März 2015)

Klasse Runde,Jonas und ich hatten echt Spaß.Danke fürs mitnehmen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (18. März 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
hat mir auch großen Spaß gemacht gestern. Für Samstag ist geplant am Weißen Stein zu fahren. Tour Richtung Achterbahn und vielleicht noch 7 Hügel mit Ausflug zum Elfenmeer. Genaues weis man nicht. Hängt vom Wetter und der Form der Mitfahrer ab. Also sollte es am Samstag trocken sein ist Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ultraenz (18. März 2015)

http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Waldeck/Korbacher-Zeitung/Noch-mehr-Abfahrtsspass-in-Willingen

Das wird denke ich den ein oder anderen von euch erfreuen...


----------



## Gudyo (19. März 2015)

Na dann habe ich ja was worauf ich mich freuen kann. Wird aber auch Zeit das man sich vergrößert in Willingen.  Freitag 15.15 Uhr Waldfrieden Landwehrrunde sofern es nicht regnet.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. März 2015)

Da es grad angesprochen wird ... jmd Lust auf Filthy Trails ab April und am WE? Koennte bspw noch eine Person mit Rad im Auto mitnehmen. Wuerd dann auch mal gerne Wood15 einen Besuch abstatten (also diesem Indoor-Bikespielplatz), liegt ja auf dem Weg.


----------



## Philipp_O (19. März 2015)

Hallo  Freunde des bikens,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch das Hobby MTB ist eine neue Erfahrung für mich. Ich suche daher Leute, die Lust haben ab und zu ein paar touren zusammen zu fahren. Ich selbst komme aus Viersen und bin noch 19 Jahre alt. Ich fahre seit ca. 2 1/2 Wochen täglich auf den Süchtelner Höhen. Da es alleine nicht ganz so viel Spaß macht, würde ich mich mal über Begleitung freuen.  Vielleicht lernt man dadurch auch neue Strecken kennen.


----------



## Gudyo (19. März 2015)

Hallo Phillip, mitlesen, mitfahren und bei Fragen fragen, ist ganz einfach.
@Michael: Der Ausverkauf geht schon los bei LV, zum Rahmen gibt's jetzt schon einen Syntace LRS dazu, ich warte bis es zum 301er einen 601er UND die LRS Sätze umsonst gibt, kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. März 2015)

Läuft.......


----------



## Landmichel (19. März 2015)

Hallo Philipp, wir treffen uns morgen um 15:00 am alten Funkturm SH und fahren so 25 km. Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen. Gruß Michael


----------



## Philipp_O (19. März 2015)

Hallo Landmichel, leider muss ich morgen zur Werkstatt, da heute bei meiner Tour einiges schief ging und mein hinteres Rad eiert. 
Ich hoffe, dass es bis Samstag repariert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (20. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hab hier im Forum eine echt rührende Sache gelesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fuer...ck-lady-fuer-user-michelangelo.745481/page-16
da ich nicht glaube das es sich um einen Fake handelt und die Reaktion aus dem Forum schon recht überwältigend ist möchte ich euch nahelegen euch das mal durchzulesen. Ich bin da eingestiegen und besorg einen Satz Bremsen für die Black Lady. Wäre nett wen sich der ein oder andere mit einem kleinen Obulus beteiligt. Statt Startgeld für ne geführte Tour einfach mal 2- 3 Euro spenden, tut keinem weh und hilft dem armen Kerl bestimmt.
Danke und grüße Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. März 2015)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?


----------



## Gudyo (20. März 2015)

Hi Michel,
werde morgen Früh aus dem Fenster schauen und dann meine Entscheidung fällen. War gerade unterwegs, es ist schiesse nasskalt.


----------



## Multichris66 (20. März 2015)

Sorry, muss für morgen absagen .Meine Tochter will mit Papa schoppen gehen. Fährt jemand Sonntag? Bin für alles offen.
Gruß Christian
P.S.;Wetter soll Sonntag auch besser werden.


----------



## Landmichel (20. März 2015)

Sonntag 10:30 Treffpunkt Kinderponyhof in Ober-Bocholt. 28 km Tour Hinsbeck, Venloer Heide, Louisenburg...Gruß Michael


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Michel,
> werde morgen Früh aus dem Fenster schauen und dann meine Entscheidung fällen. War gerade unterwegs, es ist schiesse nasskalt.


Sonst Sonntag".........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (21. März 2015)

Morgen,
Sonntag hört sich gut an. Lege mich jetzt mal fest auf Morgen 11 Uhr WS.


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. März 2015)

Alles klar..


----------



## Multichris66 (21. März 2015)

Bin dann auch da.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Finnwulf (21. März 2015)

Hi, 
Hättet ihr was dagegen, wenn ich morgen am weißen Stein mitfahre? Immer nur alleine bzw mit der Freundin fahren wird auf Dauer langweilig. Würde von Dülken mir dem Rad "anreisen". Wieviel km wollt ihr denn da so ca fahren? Und was?

Mfg, Sebastian


----------



## Philipp_O (21. März 2015)

Hallo,

Ich würde auch gerne am weißen Stein mitfahren, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, dass ein Mountainbike Anfänger mitfährt 
Falls meine Kondition nach lässt, kann ich ja immer noch umdrehen 
Ich würde mit dem Auto anreisen. Sind denn dort Parkplätze vorhanden?

Mfg, Philipp


----------



## Flathill (21. März 2015)

Ich würde dann auch gern das erste Mal mit euch fahren.


----------



## Flathill (21. März 2015)

Philipp_O schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde auch gerne am weißen Stein mitfahren, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, dass ein Mountainbike Anfänger mitfährt
> Falls meine Kondition nach lässt, kann ich ja immer noch umdrehen
> ...


Soweit ich weis, ist dort ein Parkplatz, ich reise ja auch aus Wickrath mit dem Auto an.


----------



## Finnwulf (21. März 2015)

Parkplätze sind am weißen Stein genug!


----------



## Olli.K (21. März 2015)

Nabend zusammen!
Dann häng ich mich auch mal dran.


----------



## Gudyo (21. März 2015)

Nabend allesamt,
das wird ja eine richtig große Truppe, sehr schön. Geplant ist eine Tour Richtung Swalmen, entlang der Schwalm und dann Richtung 8er-bahn. Dort entscheiden wir ob wir noch die 7 Hügel anfahren oder entlang der Schwalm Richtung Depot zurück zum WS fahren. 
Freue mich schon auf einige alte Bekannten und auf die neuen Gesichter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (21. März 2015)

Klingt viel versprechend! Kenne zwar den weißen Stein, dass Depot und nen Teil der Gegend drum herum, aber die Richtung ist mir völlig unbekannt


----------



## Nikedge (21. März 2015)

Werde wohl auch dabei sein...


----------



## Multichris66 (21. März 2015)

Ich will alles!
Gruß Christian


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. März 2015)

Moin,

Da die CTF Essen abgesagt, ist habe ich mal eine Alternative :
http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/touren/details/sit/27-maerz-spring-break-mountainbike-tourentag/

Jemand bei der mittleren Runde dabei, falls noch Plätze frei sind.


----------



## Olli.P. (22. März 2015)

Werde mich auch ranhängen, wenns nicht mehr geht drehe ich auch um .

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2015)

Morgen zusammen, 
na das wird ja ein richtiger Event heute.
@Olli P. : Schön das du wieder Fit bist, gibt bestimmt ne Menge zu erzählen, wir machen ganz Piano.
@Michael: Sehr ambitioniert die mittlere Runde,dass ist wohl eher was für UHU-Truppe, würde wen dann eher die leichte Route mitfahren.


----------



## Flathill (22. März 2015)

Nur noch mal zum Verständnis, ich komme ja von der B221 in Bracht rein und fahr dann irgendwann rechts ab Richtung Weißer Stein. Auf welchem Parkplatz treffen wir uns ?


----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2015)

Den Weg bis zum Ende fahren, sollte wieder erwarten kein Parkplatz frei sein treffen wir uns an der Kneipe an der Kreuzung.
PS: Arsch kalt, also besser ohne kurz/kurz


----------



## Flathill (22. März 2015)

So, schon wieder gut zu Hause angekommen und das Rad ist auch schon wieder sauber. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, mir allerdings auch ganz deutlich meine Grenzen aufgezeigt. 5 Monate nach meiner Bypass-OP bin ich konditionell noch mit sehr vielen Defiziten behaftet. Doch daran arbeite ich. Also wenn ihr mal mehr in der Ebene fahrt, bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli.P. (22. März 2015)

War ne schöne Runde, auch wenn am Ende meine Kräfte seehr nachgelassen haben. Bin gemütlich durchs Depot(zog sich das schon immer so?)
mit ner kleinen Pause zurück.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Winthor (22. März 2015)

Hallo,
wäre gerne mitgefahren.
Ich habe aber gestern einem Kumpel bei ein Hausentrümpelung geholfen. 
Oh man. Nach gefühlen 500 mal bis in den vierten Stock und wieder runter
in den 9 Stunden fühlen sich meine Oberschenkel an, als hätte ich einen Eifelmarathon
hinter mir. Demzufolge kam ich heute morgen auch nicht aus der Kiste.
Ich hoffe ja, dass ich mal wieder mit euch fahren kann.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Philipp_O (22. März 2015)

Ich war jetzt das erste Mal dabei und es hat echt viel Spaß gemacht.
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren die hier stattfinden.

Mfg
Philipp


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. März 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Da die CTF Essen abgesagt, ist habe ich mal eine Alternative :
> http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/touren/details/sit/27-maerz-spring-break-mountainbike-tourentag/
> ...




Ich hätte Interesse, müsste aber noch trainieren (Technik). Kondition müsste für die mittlere Runde reichen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. März 2015)

Coole Runde .....

@stempelchen64 
Ich habe mal eine Anfrage für 2 Personen gestartet.


----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2015)

Mir hat es großen Spaß gemacht heute mit euch. Klarer Fall von schlechter Planung, 13 Uhr losfahren und wir hätten Sonnenbrand bekommen. Man soll die "kleinen Hügel" mal bloss nicht unterschätzen, oft ist es leichter eine lange Strecke bergauf zu fahren als diese kurzen knackigen Anstiege. Weis noch wie deprimiert ich war im Herbst in Overloon, nach 10 km und nicht mal 50 hm musste ich aufgeben weil mein Puls an der 180er Marke kratzte. 
Mit jedem gefahrenen Kilometer wird es aber besser!
@Flatthill: Ich fahr meist einmal die Woche meine Hausrunde durch die Landwehr, ohne Müllberg sind das um die 50 hm bei 25 km Strecke, wen du Lust und Zeit hast kannste dich gerne anschließen. Treffpunkt ist Cafe Waldfrieden oder Paul Moor Schule im Hardter Wald.
Grüße Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (22. März 2015)

Na super ,dann bin ich mal gespannt ob`s klappt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Olli.K (22. März 2015)

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, muss mal wieder öfters mit.


----------



## Flathill (22. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Mir hat es großen Spaß gemacht heute mit euch. Klarer Fall von schlechter Planung, 13 Uhr losfahren und wir hätten Sonnenbrand bekommen. Man soll die "kleinen Hügel" mal bloss nicht unterschätzen, oft ist es leichter eine lange Strecke bergauf zu fahren als diese kurzen knackigen Anstiege. Weis noch wie deprimiert ich war im Herbst in Overloon, nach 10 km und nicht mal 50 hm musste ich aufgeben weil mein Puls an der 180er Marke kratzte.
> Mit jedem gefahrenen Kilometer wird es aber besser!
> @Flatthill: Ich fahr meist einmal die Woche meine Hausrunde durch die Landwehr, ohne Müllberg sind das um die 50 hm bei 25 km Strecke, wen du Lust und Zeit hast kannste dich gerne anschließen. Treffpunkt ist Cafe Waldfrieden oder Paul Moor Schule im Hardter Wald.
> Grüße Friedhelm


Hi Friedhelm, 
sag einfach vor Deiner nächsten Runde Bescheid, wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich gerne mit dabei.


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. März 2015)

Morgen ist nochmal schönes Wetter, wer hat Lust auf eine Runde Landwehr u. SH? Könnte so um 17:30 am Parkplatz sein.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Finnwulf (22. März 2015)

Super Tour heute, gerne wieder! Dann muss ich bis dahin aber nochmal an meinem Cockpit rum


----------



## Multichris66 (22. März 2015)

War gerade mit meiner Familie essen,was soll ich sagen ,wäre bald am Tisch eingeschlafen. Trotzdem eine klasse Runde,hat mir echt Spaß gemacht.Die Tipps von Michael und Friedhelm werde ich die Tage dann mal umsetzen. 
Beste Grüße auch an die neuen Gesichter des Tages.
Christian


----------



## Gudyo (23. März 2015)

@Dieter: Schaff ich leider nicht, 18.30 wäre frühestmöglich aber dann geht auch schon bald das Licht aus. Nächstes mal.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. März 2015)

Schade dann später mal. Deine Gabel kriege ich Mittwoch eingebaut und wird dann am Wochenende getestet. Das Finanzielle regeln wir dann
nächste Woche.
Gruß Dieter

PS: Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, vielleicht können wir ja da eine Tour machen.


----------



## monstrum (23. März 2015)

Mensch...muss auch mal wieder in den Wald...


----------



## Hardtail-GK (23. März 2015)

monstrum schrieb:


> Mensch...muss auch mal wieder in den Wald...



Definitiv!!!

Kommste mit nach Belgien ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstrum (23. März 2015)

Ruhig Brauner!  Für Bike-Park Kram bin ich leider viel zu Feige ^^ Aber demnächst mal hier in der Gegend oder auch woanders (BN) gerne. Muss nur mein unglaublich schlechtes Zeitmanagement in den Griff bekommen you know...
Ich will gerne Höhenmeter nach oben platt machen!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (23. März 2015)

Iwo, ich nehm auch mein Tourenhardtail mit und dann machen wir gemütlich nen Altherrentag mit Bier & Worscht zwischen den Tables 

Nee, dann meld dich einfach nach deiner Zeitmanagementrevolution.


----------



## Gudyo (24. März 2015)

Morgen, nächste Woche hab ich auch Urlaub, muss aber erst Renovieren. Würde so für Mittwoch eine Tour  ins Auge fassen, wen das Wetter mitspielt. Wann und wo klären wir dann. Diese Woche Donnerstag, 17.58 SH PP. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. März 2015)

Morgen, also nächste Woche Mittwoch ist schon mal vorgemerkt.Donnerstag gerne wenn mein Drahtesel fertig ist.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## monstrum (24. März 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Iwo, ich nehm auch mein Tourenhardtail mit und dann machen wir gemütlich nen Altherrentag mit Bier & Worscht zwischen den Tables
> 
> Nee, dann meld dich einfach nach deiner Zeitmanagementrevolution.


Klingt ja eigentlich nicht schlecht....

Wann und wie haste das geplant?

Aber argh, die Termine...schon mal jemand im Dunkeln gefahren?

@Winthor und @stempelchen64, ihr fahrt noch immer regelmäßig oder? Freitags?

LG


----------



## Hardtail-GK (24. März 2015)

Irgendwann im April und definitiv nur am WE, fahr ich mit dem Auto hin und pack dich unterwegs ein. Zwei Raeder passen in das Kfz, muessen nur die Vorderraeder ausbauen.


----------



## monstrum (24. März 2015)

Gefällt mir


----------



## Olli.P. (24. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen, nächste Woche hab ich auch Urlaub, muss aber erst Renovieren. Würde so für Mittwoch eine Tour  ins Auge fassen, wen das Wetter mitspielt. Wann und wo klären wir dann. Diese Woche Donnerstag, 17.58 SH PP.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Wie sieht es dann aus, brauche ich Licht? Wenn nein dann würde ich bei passendem Wetter auch kommen, am Donnerstag.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (24. März 2015)

Vorsicht! Wortspiel!! Licht wäre ra(d)sam
aber nur um hin und zurück zu kommen, bis gegen halber Acht ist hell
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (24. März 2015)

Komme auch und bringe ein Lichtlein mit, sollte für den Rückweg reichen.....


----------



## Flathill (24. März 2015)

Schade Donnerstag hab ich Rentnersport. Ansonsten wäre mir auch ein Lichtlein aufgegangen. :-(


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. März 2015)

monstrum schrieb:


> Klingt ja eigentlich nicht schlecht....
> 
> Wann und wie haste das geplant?
> 
> ...


Wir d.h. Landmichel,Burmi und ich fahren in der Sommerzeit Freitags,Sonntags und Dienstag. Momentan fahre ich aber leider etwas unregelmäßig (Berufsbedingt). Übrigens CTF Grefrath steht am 4.4. an.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## monstrum (25. März 2015)

Freitags wäre interessant für mich, und natürlich Sonntags, wenn ich Auslauf bekommen 

Und die CTF letztes Jahr war echt cool mit Euch. Muss wieder mein Blümchenhemd raussuchen...


----------



## ultraenz (25. März 2015)

Moin, ich arbeite im Rahmen meines Maschinenbaustudiums an einem Urban E-Bike Konzept und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr euch zwei Minuten Zeit für diese Umfrage nehmen würdet.
Vielen Dank schon mal!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fGi0mT1rpj8Yc-hTC6_y5E9y3CC_gJCvibIaTa2O72Q/viewform?usp=send_form


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen, nächste Woche hab ich auch Urlaub, muss aber erst Renovieren. Würde so für Mittwoch eine Tour  ins Auge fassen, wen das Wetter mitspielt. Wann und wo klären wir dann. Diese Woche Donnerstag, 17.58 SH PP.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Schade  morgen bin ich leider raus, Rad kriege ich erst Freitagabend. Aber Mittwoch klappt sicher.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (25. März 2015)

Nabend.

Auf der Grefrather CTF werde ich nicht mitfahren, weil ich am 
Versorgungspunkt stehe und euch verpflegen werde.
Bin seit Anfang des Jahres Mitglied des RSV Grefrath.

Ich würde mich aber freuen, wenn ich mal wieder mit euch fahren kann.

Viele  Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Gudyo (26. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,
Hubert ist für Heute eher pessimistisch, also nix für Ungut, da fahr ich lieber in Schlagdistanz zum Stall. Für Morgen soll es auch nicht besser werden. Am WE werde ich noch mal Arb..., Arb.., nee, ich brings nicht über die Lippen als Beamter  also werde Renovieren.
@Chris: Nehm dein Angebot gerne an, Treffpunkt schlag ich mal 7.30 Uhr vor bin da aber völlig offen.
@Gravityfraktion: Macht euch schon mal Gedanken wann wir mal nach Winterberg oder Willingen aufbrechen, mein Nicolai FR ist immer noch nicht am Berg gewesen.
@Last but not Least: CTF Grefrath werde ich nicht mitfahren , da werde ich meine Schmerzen auskurieren von den 1200 hm in der Eifel. Sollte noch jemand Lust haben Chris und mich zu begleiten: Eifelbike Springbreaktour an Karfreitag. Die älteren Herren nehmen die Einsteigertour. Sind aber nur noch ganz wenige Plätze frei.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Gravityfraktion: Macht euch schon mal Gedanken wann wir mal nach Winterberg oder Willingen aufbrechen, mein Nicolai FR ist immer noch nicht am Berg gewesen.



Theoretisch dabei je nach Termin, kann aber eh nur an den WE (oder potentiellen Feiertagen).

Filthies scheint ja hier kein Thema zu sein ... nur weil dort kein Lift ist? Faules Pack !


----------



## Gudyo (26. März 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Theoretisch dabei je nach Termin, kann aber eh nur an den WE (oder potentiellen Feiertagen).
> 
> Filthies scheint ja hier kein Thema zu sein ... nur weil dort kein Lift ist? Faules Pack !


 
Jap, ich kann auf alles verzichten, ausser auf Luxus!


----------



## ultraenz (26. März 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Gravityfraktion: Macht euch schon mal Gedanken wann wir mal nach Winterberg oder Willingen aufbrechen, mein Nicolai FR ist immer noch nicht am Berg gewesen.



Jederzeit bereit, allerdings öffnet Winterberg erst Ende April.



Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Filthies scheint ja hier kein Thema zu sein ... nur weil dort kein Lift ist? Faules Pack !



Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. 9 Euro Eintritt für eine 30 Sekunden Abfahrt und mehr schieben/hochfahren als alles andere. Auserdem sind die Strecken alle zu ähnlich.  Da fahr ich lieber ne halbe Stunde länger nach Malmedy, zahle 10 Euro für 15 mal liften und hab immerhin knapp zwei Minuten Abfahrt, Abwechslung und Anspruch.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. März 2015)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. 9 Euro Eintritt für eine 30 Sekunden Abfahrt und mehr schieben/hochfahren als alles andere. Auserdem sind die Strecken alle zu ähnlich.  Da fahr ich lieber ne halbe Stunde länger nach Malmedy, zahle 10 Euro für 15 mal liften und hab immerhin knapp zwei Minuten Abfahrt, Abwechslung und Anspruch.



Da hast du sicher recht, auch wenn ich Malmedy nur vom Hörensagen und Videoschauen kenne.

Wenn ich mir dein Profilfoto anschaue, haben wir aber eh unterschiedliche Ansprüche  - mir reichen die hiesigen Strecken für meinen Anspruch, insofern bin ich mit Filthies bestens bedient. Auch super um Sprünge etc zu lernen, bei den ganzen Tablekonstruktionen dort. Wberg oder Willingen sind natürlich noch mal ne andere Stufe, aber auch deutlich weiter weg.

Kann man in Malmedy auch "lernen" oder sind das nur BigBalls/DoOrDie etcpp -Strecken?


Und Flaschenöffner am EBike? Ernsthaft ?


----------



## ultraenz (26. März 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht, auch wenn ich Malmedy nur vom Hörensagen und Videoschauen kenne.
> 
> Wenn ich mir dein Profilfoto anschaue, haben wir aber eh unterschiedliche Ansprüche  - mir reichen die hiesigen Strecken für meinen Anspruch, insofern bin ich mit Filthies bestens bedient. Auch super um Sprünge etc zu lernen, bei den ganzen Tablekonstruktionen dort. Wberg oder Willingen sind natürlich noch mal ne andere Stufe, aber auch deutlich weiter weg.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dieses Jahr schon fünf Mal in Malmedy gewesen. Also für Anfänger ist des eher nicht so geeignet. Und man braucht auf jeden Fall ein bisschen mehr Federweg als hier. Wenn dein Benutzername auf dein Fahrrad anspielt: Mit nem Hardtail wird man da definitiv nicht glücklich.
Der Lift ist auch nicht auf Anhieb dein Freund, aber man kann sich ganz gut dran gewöhnen.

In Malmedy kann man gut bergab fahren lernen, Sprünge gibt es relativ wenig und die sind bis auf zwei Ausnahmen auch alles Tables. Es ist aber überdurchschnittlich rumpelig.

Wenn dir die Gegebenheiten am Niederrhein ausreichen würde ich dir Malmedy eher nicht empfehlen.

Zum Flaschenöffner:
Unsere Hauptzielgruppe sind 18 bis ca. 30 jährige, da ist das gar nicht so abwegig... Danke jedenfalls fürs Beantworten.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. März 2015)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr schon fünf Mal in Malmedy gewesen. Also für Anfänger ist des eher nicht so geeignet. Und man braucht auf jeden Fall ein bisschen mehr Federweg als hier. Wenn dein Benutzername auf dein Fahrrad anspielt: Mit nem Hardtail wird man da definitiv nicht glücklich.
> Der Lift ist auch nicht auf Anhieb dein Freund, aber man kann sich ganz gut dran gewöhnen.
> 
> In Malmedy kann man gut bergab fahren lernen, Sprünge gibt es relativ wenig und die sind bis auf zwei Ausnahmen auch alles Tables. Es ist aber überdurchschnittlich rumpelig.
> ...




Ach, dann werd ich Malmedy mal antesten. Bin kein Freund von Doubles / Drops etc, da näss ich mich regelmäßig ein, aber Rumpelstrecken haben ihren Reiz - IXS in Wildbad komm ich zumindest runter (bei trockenen Bedingungen ). Und schlimmer als der Lift in Albstadt kanns auch nicht sein - notfalls sorge ich für Erheitung bei den anderen .


----------



## ultraenz (26. März 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Ach, dann werd ich Malmedy mal antesten. Bin kein Freund von Doubles / Drops etc, da näss ich mich regelmäßig ein, aber Rumpelstrecken haben ihren Reiz - IXS in Wildbad komm ich zumindest runter (bei trockenen Bedingungen ). Und schlimmer als der Lift in Albstadt kanns auch nicht sein - notfalls sorge ich für Erheitung bei den anderen .



Wenn du Wildbach überlebt hast, sollte Malmedy auch kein Problem werden. Kannst dich ja mal melden, ich bin sehr oft Sonntags da. Platz im Auto für Fahrrad und Fahrer ist auch immer vorhanden. (das Angebot gilt für andere Interessenten übrigens auch!)


----------



## Cheffabrik (26. März 2015)

hallo an alle,

bin neu hier im Forum.
Ich bin im letzten Jahr zum Rad fahren gekommen, weil ich immer wieder Probleme nach dem Joggen hatte. Ich fahre abwechselnd Rennrad und MTB
Ich fahre oft mit meiner Frau oder allein im Raum Schwalmtal und Umgebung.
Möchte jetzt gerne mal mit anderen ab und zu fahren, um neue Sachen kennen zu lernen.
freue mich schon auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten
Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (27. März 2015)

Moin Uwe,

mein Revier ist in der Regel die Gegend um Schwalmtal/Meinweg.
Da ich vor kurzem erst aus dem "Winterschlaf" raus bin,  bin ich 
mit der Fitness auch noch nicht so weit.
Wenn ich also fahre, dann erst mal um die Muskeln erst wieder 
daran zu gewöhnen.
Mitfahrer sind immer herzlich willkommen.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## monstrum (27. März 2015)

Winthor schrieb:


> Moin Uwe,
> 
> mein Revier ist in der Regel die Gegend um Schwalmtal/Meinweg.
> Da ich vor kurzem erst aus dem "Winterschlaf" raus bin,  bin ich
> ...




Bin ich dabei Stefan!

Aufm Rennrad gehen schon mal knapp 60 km, aber aufm MTB.....pfff

LG

Ingo


----------



## Cheffabrik (27. März 2015)

Hallo noch mal,

Bin gestern die "kleine" ctf Strecke gefahren, welche nächste Woche in Grefrath stattfinden wird.
Ich mss sagen, das ich damit vollkommen ausgelastet war.
Außerdem hatte ich vorher noch nie mit der vorderen Radnabe im Schlamm gestanden.
Wetter hätte auch nen Tick besser sein können.aber sonst hat voll Spaß gemacht 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Winthor (27. März 2015)

In der Regel liegen die Touren derzeit zwischen 30 und 40 km und da ich in den letzten 6 Monaten ziemlich zugelegt habe,
wird ein moderates Tempo gefahren.
Am Sonntag fahren wir erst einmal die Grefrather CTF ab, um zu sehen in wie weit welche Wege befahrbar sind.
Wer Lust hast kann gerne mitfahren. Ein Platz ist auf meinem Heckträger frei.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. März 2015)

Sonntag regnet es......


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. März 2015)

Hallo Michael,Thorsten und Hotte bin am Sonntag raus, krieg mein Rad erst am Dienstagabend zurück. Wünsche euch gutes Wetter für Sonntag, und immer schön oben bleiben.

Gruß Dieter

PS.Hallo Uwe vielleicht hast du ja mal Lust mitzufahren. Wir treffen uns jeden Sonntag in Bocholt am Ponyhof um 10:30. Oder Dienstags um 17:30 an dem Funkturm Harfweg. Bis dann
mal.


----------



## Cheffabrik (27. März 2015)

Hallo Dieter,

danke für deine Einladung.
Ich werde sie sicherlich mal annehmen. Ich schließe mich einfach mal an ,
wenn es zeitlich passt

gruß Uwe


----------



## Landmichel (28. März 2015)

Hallo Thorsten und Holger, ich verlege die Sonntagsrunde auf heute, da der Wetterbericht für morgen übelst ist. Euch schönes WE. Michael


----------



## Multichris66 (28. März 2015)

Hab da mal ne lustige Idee für den 19,April .Bergspurtrennen mit dem Mountainbike.Mehr unter www.bergkönig.org/bergspurt.pdf .
Gruß Christian

sorry war das Anmeldeformular.
Www.bergkoenig.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (28. März 2015)

ich hab das vor zwei Jahren schon mal gesehen.
war damals noch zeitgleich da laufen. Liegt gleich bei mir vor der Tür.
werde in diesem Jahr auch daran teilnehmen, weil "Heimspiel"


----------



## Taz69 (29. März 2015)

Moin Moin,werd ich mir auch mal anschauen.Mitfahren lohnt sich ja nicht,auf die 900m bis zu meinem Hausberg werd ich nicht warm
Uwe kann sein das ich dich da schon beim laufen gesehen habe,ich laufe auch meistens da.
so und jetzt wartenauf schöneres Wetter


----------



## Cheffabrik (29. März 2015)

moin moin auch,
ich glaube wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe, geht das Event über 3 Stunden.
Und in den drei Stunden sollten die 3 Kilometer so oft wie möglich geschafft werden incl. ein mal hoch.
Also mir wird da schon beim Gedanken warm


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. März 2015)

Nabend!  Wasserstands meldung zu meiner Kurbelachse.Achse wurde dank Lifetime Garanty auf die Kurbelganitur, für Lau getauscht. Auf die nächste Tauschaktion   Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (31. März 2015)

Tach zusammen,
Wohnung erstrahlt in neuem Glanz und mein Rücken ist buchstäblich am Allerwertesten. Positiv das man bei dem Wetter keinerlei Sehnsucht verspürt aufs Rad zu steigen. Die Prognosen sehen auch im Hinblick auf Ostern nicht wirklich gut aus und ich glaube nicht das es am Karfreitag reicht um durch die Eifel zu fahren. Aber mal abwarten. @Pedro: Haste die Kurbel wenigstens an deinen Händler abgegeben, sowas muss doch den Forscher in jedem Radelbauer wecken. Wen ich gehässig wäre, würde ich sagen, dass Cannondale auch eine Lifetime-Garantie nötig hat bei dem was du da schon alles gehimmelt hast aber hab mein Pulver ja schon bei der einbeinigen Gabel von Marko verschossen 







Cannondale setzt auf Bionic!

Morgen schau ich mal wie es meinem Rücken geht aber wen ich so aus dem Fenster schau....
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. März 2015)

Hallo,

Donnerstag sollte das Wetter für eine Runde reichen....

CTF Grafrath: werde ich um 11 Uhr am Start sein, gemächliches Tempo  und die große Rund ist angedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (31. März 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Donnerstag sollte das Wetter für eine Runde reichen....
> 
> CTF Grafrath: werde ich um 11 Uhr am Start sein, gemächliches Tempo  und die große Rund ist angedacht.


Ich hätte Lust auf eine Runde am Donnerstag, sag mal wann und wo.(Vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt mich mit) Mein Rad krieg ich morgen Abend, mit der Gabel vom Friedhelm. CTF sind wir d.h. Michael, Thorsten, Hotte ? und meine Tochter am Start. Wenn du willst können wir zusammen
fahren 11:00 müsste passen. Große Runde waren glaube ich 53km oder?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## monstrum (31. März 2015)

Ist denn irgendwer diese Woche gefahren? Das Wetter war ja eher mäßig.
Ich werde mal schauen mit der CTF, wenn dann nur die Kleine Runde, da ich noch was verkühlt bin 

LG

Ingo


----------



## Burmi (31. März 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Donnerstag sollte das Wetter für eine Runde reichen....
> 
> CTF Grafrath: werde ich um 11 Uhr am Start sein, gemächliches Tempo  und die große Rund ist angedacht.




Dabei !! Wäre toll wenn wir wieder zusammen fahren.


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. April 2015)

Moin moin ! @Friedhelm  Ein Schelm wer an Böses denkt  Habe gestern et Bike geholt und den Händler gefragt was CD dazu gesagt hatte . Mein Händler hatte es mit Kulanz versucht , wär ja wenigstens etwas gewesen .Aber der CD Mensch sagte das mit der Kulanz brauchen wa nich ,is eh Lebenslange Garantie auf der Kurbel  Aber erstaunt  war er wohl ,weil es die erste Achse war die bei  ihm aufn Tisch gelandet ist .Wie es auch sei hoffe mal das Wetter bessert sich bald Denn ich muss noch etwas an der Bremsleistung arbeiten 

Schöne Woche zusammen 

Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. April 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust auf eine Runde am Donnerstag, sag mal wann und wo.(Vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt mich mit) Mein Rad krieg ich morgen Abend, mit der Gabel vom Friedhelm. CTF sind wir d.h. Michael, Thorsten, Hotte ? und meine Tochter am Start. Wenn du willst können wir zusammen
> fahren 11:00 müsste passen. Große Runde waren glaube ich 53km oder?
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Werde versuchen um 18:00 Uhr PP SH zu sein, falls das Wetter mitspielt.

Sonst Samstag 11:00Uhr Am Start in Grefrath....


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. April 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Werde versuchen um 18:00 Uhr PP SH zu sein, falls das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> Sonst Samstag 11:00Uhr Am Start in Grefrath....


OK dann bis Morgen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (2. April 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> OK dann bis Morgen.
> Gruß Dieter



18 Uhr sieht gut aus. Könnte klappen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit !!


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. April 2015)

Ist ja ein weiter Weg bis zum PP SH ich fahre jetzt schon mal los. Super Wetter bis gleich.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Cheffabrik (2. April 2015)

hallo,
ich bin am Samstag auch um 11 Uhr am Start in Grefrath.
ist meine erste Veranstaltung dieser Art.
ich hoffe, das ich mich dort dem einen oder anderem anschliessen kann.
macht sicherlich mehr Spass als alleine

gruss uwe


----------



## Winthor (2. April 2015)

Ich stehe am Samstag am Versorgungspunkt Dornbusch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (3. April 2015)

Na dann bis Morgen Uwe, hoffentlich bei schönem Wetter. Wir(3) kommen mit dem Rad fahren so um 10:15 los müsste bis 11:00 reichen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (3. April 2015)

Fahrt ihr alle auch bei schlechtem Wetter?


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. April 2015)

Der Hubert meldet etwas Regen am Morgen, schauen wir mal.


----------



## Gudyo (3. April 2015)

Nabend zusammen,
sind bei allerbestem Wetter in der Eifel gewesen. Super organisiert und recht fluffige Strecke. 35 km mit 610 hm waren doch besser zu meistern als gedacht. Für die großen Jungs gab es dann noch die Zugabe mit + 20 Km bei nochmals 600 hm. Also wurde keinem langweilig. Schon nach dem ersten ernst zu nehmenden Anstieg wartete eine Sektbar auf die Teilnehmer, gefolgt von einem richtig leckeren Kuchenbuffet an der Verpflegungsstation. Zu guter Letzt hat sich der Wirt der Heidsmühle nicht lumpen lassen und für jeden Teilnehmer ein Weizenbier ausgegeben. Unabhängig hiervon hab ich die Eifel mal aus einer ganz anderen Perspektive kennengelernt und Chris und ich sind uns einig, nächstes Jahr simmer wieder am Start.
Euch viel Spaß morgen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Landmichel (3. April 2015)

Neuester Wetterbericht: Morgen bleibt's trocken. CTF - wir kommen!!! Bis morgen. Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. April 2015)

Hoffentlich hast du recht mit dem Wetter, na wir werden sehen.


----------



## Landmichel (4. April 2015)

War wohl doch der Wetterbericht von Portugal, Mist!


----------



## Landmichel (4. April 2015)

Schade, aber bei dem Wetter bin ich raus. Werde Montag bei Sonne eine große Runde drehen. Allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß.


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. April 2015)

So ein schei.... Wetter egal, habe gerade mit Töchterchen gesprochen wir fahren trotzdem wir starten eine Stunde später. Anreise mit dem Auto. Bis dahin hat sich das Wetter hoffentlich beruhigt, allen die vorher starten wollen wünsche ich viel Spaß, ansonsten bis 12:00 dann.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Michael wenn das Wetter wirklich gut ist am Montag melde dich kurz bei mir ich fahr mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (4. April 2015)

Mach ich, Euch viel Spaß. Vielleicht schiebe ich morgen (nachmittags) noch ne kurze Landwehrrunde ein, ich ruf vorher an.


----------



## Landmichel (4. April 2015)

Mach ich, Euch viel Spaß. Vielleicht schiebe ich morgen (nachmittags) noch ne kurze Landwehrrunde ein, ich ruf vorher an.


----------



## Burmi (4. April 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> So ein schei.... Wetter egal, habe gerade mit Töchterchen gesprochen wir fahren trotzdem wir starten eine Stunde später. Anreise mit dem Auto. Bis dahin hat sich das Wetter hoffentlich beruhigt, allen die vorher starten wollen wünsche ich viel Spaß, ansonsten bis 12:00 dann.
> 
> Gruß Dieter
> 
> PS: Michael wenn das Wetter wirklich gut ist am Montag melde dich kurz bei mir ich fahr mit.



Hallo Dieter bin um 12 Uhr da. Bis später.


----------



## Cheffabrik (4. April 2015)

Schließe mich auch der Stunde später an Bis dahin zeigt sich bestimmt die Sonne 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. April 2015)

Komme auch um 12 Uhr....


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. April 2015)

So hat aufgehört mit dem Regen, die ersten sind bei mir gerade vorbeigeflogen wie sieht`s aus sollen wir uns schon um 11:30 treffen?
Bitte um kurze Rückmeldung.


Gruß Dieter

PS: Wir warten auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (4. April 2015)

12 Uhr bin ich da.....


----------



## Cheffabrik (4. April 2015)

schaffe auch erst um 12


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. April 2015)

OK dann bis gleich.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Cheffabrik (4. April 2015)

noch mal danke für die tolle Tour heute,
freu mich schon wieder, das nächste mal mit euch zu fahren

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Gudyo (5. April 2015)

Frohe Ostern,
jemand heute morgen unternehmungslustig? Gemütliche Runde Richtung Wickrath, Müllberg, Schriefers, Rickelrath, Lehloh und Retour. Abfahrt 10.30 Uhr Paul Moor Schule.


----------



## Gudyo (6. April 2015)

Tach zusammen,
morgen Abend ?


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. April 2015)

Wie sieht es mit


Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> morgen Abend ?


 Würde gerne kann aber erst am Freitagnachmittag so um 15:00.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (6. April 2015)

Mal schauen,wie der Muskelkater ausfällt. Oder ob ich das Rad die Woche nicht mehr sehen will. Habe mich mal wieder verfahren.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Landmichel (6. April 2015)

Freitag 15:00 am alten Funkturm SH, T-Shirt und kurze Hose sind angesagt (und Radler???). Gruß Michael


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> morgen Abend ?


18:02 Uhr PP SH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (6. April 2015)

Bin da morgen..


----------



## Cheffabrik (6. April 2015)

würde mich morgen auch gerne wieder anschliessen,wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.
ist das der Parkplatz-Sportpark Süchtelner Höhen

gruss Uwe


----------



## Gudyo (6. April 2015)

Ja ich/wir nehmen dich mit , ist der PP an der BAB Abfahrt Süchteln, die Strasse heißt Hindenburgstr.
Na dann bis Morgen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Philipp_O (7. April 2015)

Falls es für euch in Ordnung ist, würde ich auch gerne heute um 18:00 Uhr mit euch mitfahren.

MfG Philipp


----------



## Gudyo (7. April 2015)

Na klar, freu mich über jeden Mitfahrer. Wer ein paar Impressionen aus der Eifel sehen möchte, guckst du hier http://www.brand-riders.de/fotos/touren-2015/april/
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Winthor (7. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

das wird heute Abend zu knapp für mich. Ich bin derzeit nicht vor 18 Uhr aus der Firma raus.

Hey Friedhelm, das ist ja ne Hammertour.

Am 14.06. findet, je nach Wetter, meine im letzten Jahr geplante Tour in der Eifel zur
Nordschleife statt. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mcrcreydlfsutysc


Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Gudyo (8. April 2015)

Tach zusammen,
hab meinen Beitrag gelöscht da nicht genau klar ist wann das Event startet in Willingen. Heute bin ich leider raus selbst das schöne Wetter geht nicht für mich einkaufen.
Werd versuchen Morgen am Harfweg zu sein um 15.30 Uhr, bleibt doch dabei oda?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ultraenz (9. April 2015)

Moin, 

jemand Lust heute Nachmittag/Präabend eine spaßorientierte Runde vom Hohen Busch Richtung Dornbusch zu drehen?
Uhrzeit ist mir relativ egal, aber bei dem Wetter sollte man ne Runde fahren.


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. April 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm, keinen Stress wie besprochen treffen wir uns Freitag um 15:30 am PP SH, ist glaube ich auch näher für dich. Wenn sich bei dir zeitmäßig was ändern sollte kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Jeder der Lust hat kann natürlich mitfahren. Und kurze Hose nicht vergessen wird warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakadelle88 (9. April 2015)

Hi,
15:30 bin ich dabei. Bei dem Wetter kann man ja FKK fahren


----------



## ultraenz (9. April 2015)

15.30 oben ohne PP SH, oder irgendwie so ... Bis nachher!


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. April 2015)

hi,
ich wäre dann heute auch dabei

gruss uwe


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wir treffen uns morgen tut mir leid,  aber vielleicht klappt es bei euch ja auch morgen.
 Gruß Dieter


----------



## HotteV (9. April 2015)

15:30 Da sitze ich noch im Büro


----------



## ultraenz (9. April 2015)

Îch warte trotzdem heute mal um 15.30 am Parkplatz auf Mitfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (9. April 2015)

OK, ist angekommen. Werde also Morgen am PP SH sein.


----------



## Gudyo (9. April 2015)

Ergänzung : CUBE STEREO TEST in Willingen ist definitiv am Samstag, den 18.04. sind aber nur noch 2 Plätze frei. nehme auch gern jemand mit dem eigenen Bike mit, fahren werde ich so oder so.


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. April 2015)

heute sah alles nach einer tollen Tour mit Chris und Jean aus
Bombenwetter, tolle Strecke, einmal in Schwung gekommen auf Anhieb Spass
dann leicht schwammiges Heck, Plattfuss!
Kein Problem,alles dabei nach ner Viertelstunde wieder unterwegs
ein viertelstündchen weiter grosser Knall, Kette ab, Schaltauge krumm
muss wohl Kontakt zur Wurzel gehabt haben.nicht mein Tag !!!
Dank sehr grosser Hilfe von Chris und Jean das Rad schiebefertig gemacht 
und während Jean und ich zu Fuss aus dem Wald marschierten war Chris schon unterwegs sein Auto zu holen und mich und mein Rad bis vor die Haustür zu bringen.
ich sag mal, wenn man mit solch tollen Leuten unterwegs ist, kann nicht viel schief gehen.
ich hoffe, ich kann mich an anderer Stelle mal revangieren
gruss Uwe


----------



## Gudyo (9. April 2015)

Ja, ja, so sind se halt die Jungs, helfen auch jeder alten Frau über die Straße, egal ob sie rüber will oder nicht


----------



## ultraenz (9. April 2015)

@Cheffabrik Wie schon gesagt: Ich bin von der Truppe hier vor drei Jahren so freundlich und hilfsbereit empfangen worden und seit dem auch so behandelt worden. Also mache ich das auch so.
Bei Jean war das denke ich nicht anders.

Außerdem hab ich jetzt endlich mal nen 22er Schnitt geschafft!


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. April 2015)

ich hab eben mal vorsichtshalber 2 Schaltaugen bestellt, sicher ist.
dir noch mal danke


----------



## Nikedge (10. April 2015)

Ich hänge mich dann heute auch mal dran...


----------



## Nikedge (10. April 2015)

Und wieder raus


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. April 2015)

Hallo wie sieht es morgen aus? Altherren-Tour 30-40km Tempo dem alter entsprechend. Der Treffpunkt ist Bocholt 10:30 am Kinderponyhof.
Wetter wird morgen gut.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön an Friedhelm, die Gabel ist ein Traum. Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour, entweder Landwehr oder sonst wo.


----------



## Burmi (11. April 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo wie sieht es morgen aus? Altherren-Tour 30-40km Tempo dem alter entsprechend. Der Treffpunkt ist Bocholt 10:30 am Kinderponyhof.
> Wetter wird morgen gut.
> 
> Gruß Dieter
> ...



Dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winthor (11. April 2015)

Nabend.
Schade, wir treffen uns morgen mit ein paar Leuten um 10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Lange Straße in Waldniel zu einer ca 45 km Tour mit moderaten Tempo.


----------



## Gudyo (13. April 2015)

Tach zusammen,
alle abgetaucht hier? Heute 17.30 Waldfrieden, Bremse einbremsen am Müllberg ist angesagt.


----------



## Multichris66 (13. April 2015)

Gladbacher Müllberg? Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (13. April 2015)

Ja, ist so geplant


----------



## Nikedge (13. April 2015)

Geht auch was Richtung Süchteln/Hinsbeck heute?


----------



## Gudyo (13. April 2015)

@Chris: kann ne Viertelstunde später werden.


----------



## Hannah_94 (14. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich würde gerne noch mal eine (anfängertaugliche) Runde mit euch mit fahren. 
Liegt die Tage etwas an? 
Gruß,
Hannah


----------



## ultraenz (14. April 2015)

Ich würde heute Nachmittag von Dülken über den hohen Busch bis Dornbusch und wieder zurück. Zirka 20 km, Geschwindigkeit an Mitfahrer angepasst.


----------



## Gudyo (14. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
gerade die Bestätigung für Samstag bekommen, bin mal gespannt auf die Cube Stereo Flotte.  Also wen noch jemand Lust verspürt mich zu begleiten, wäre Samstag 7.00 Uhr Abfahrt in MG. Meine weitere Planung sieht so aus:
Heute: 17.15  Treffpunkt Paul Moor Schule RY-Müllberg hintere Bremse einfahren
Donnerstag: südliche  Landwehrrunde Treffpunkt Paul Moor Schule 17.15 Uhr Richtung Müllberg RY, Wickrath, Schriefers, Rickelrath, Lehloh , Richtung Heimat.
Freitag: nördliche Landwehr, Treffpunkt Waldfrieden 15.00 Uhr Richtung Hardter Wald, BAB Parkplatz Wolfskull, Müllberg MG, Helenabrunn, Sitzstadt, Waldfrieden.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (14. April 2015)

hallo Friedhelm,
bin heute 17.15 mit dabei.
Müllberg trifft sich gut. Kann ich noch bisschen üben

gruss Uwe


----------



## Hannah_94 (14. April 2015)

Ich habe heute bis 18.00 uhr Dienst, schade. 
Donnerstag und Freitag habe ich frei. :/


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, habe morgen ein bisschen Zeit so ab17:30 hätte Lust auf eine SH -Landwehr Runde so ca. 20-30km,vielleicht  fährt meine Tochter mit.Treffpunkt Funkturm Harfweg. 
Gruß Dieter

PS: Ich habe noch eine frage an die Spezialisten die schon länger dabei sind. Zu meinem Geburtstag habe ich glaube ich recht gute Knieschoner bekommen von der Fa. poc  VPD 2.0.
in zwei Größen einmal L und XL. Jetzt die Frage weiten sich die Dinger noch oder nicht.


----------



## Nikedge (14. April 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe morgen ein bisschen Zeit so ab17:30 hätte Lust auf eine SH -Landwehr Runde so ca. 20-30km,vielleicht  fährt meine Tochter mit.Treffpunkt Funkturm Harfweg.
> Gruß Dieter
> 
> PS: Ich habe noch eine frage an die Spezialisten die schon länger dabei sind. Zu meinem Geburtstag habe ich glaube ich recht gute Knieschoner bekommen von der Fa. poc  VPD 2.0.
> in zwei Größen einmal L und XL. Jetzt die Frage weiten sich die Dinger noch oder nicht.




Habe die VPD 2.0 nun seit fast zwei Jahren. Sie haben sich nach einem Jahr minimal geweitet, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden...


----------



## monstrum (14. April 2015)

Tach!

Mal was anderes, hätte jemand Lust auf eine Pro-Fahrraddemo in Mönchengladbach? Da gibt es am Sonntag die http://sternfahrt-mg.de/, die auch diverse Zubringer von den umliegenden Städten aus bietet. In Viersen trifft man sich um 13:00 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz.

Vielleicht ist das ja für den einen oder anderen auch interessant!

Ansonsten: Geht ne kleine Runde am kommenden Montag? SH? Grenzwald?

Meine drecks Lungen tun es endlich wieder....


----------



## Multichris66 (14. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gerade die Bestätigung für Samstag bekommen, bin mal gespannt auf die Cube Stereo Flotte.  Also wen noch jemand Lust verspürt mich zu begleiten, wäre Samstag 7.00 Uhr Abfahrt in MG. Meine weitere Planung sieht so aus:
> Heute: 17.15  Treffpunkt Paul Moor Schule RY-Müllberg hintere Bremse einfahren
> Donnerstag: südliche  Landwehrrunde Treffpunkt Paul Moor Schule 17.15 Uhr Richtung Müllberg RY, Wickrath, Schriefers, Rickelrath, Lehloh , Richtung Heimat.
> ...



Donnerstagabend bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (15. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gerade die Bestätigung für Samstag bekommen, bin mal gespannt auf die Cube Stereo Flotte.  Also wen noch jemand Lust verspürt mich zu begleiten, wäre Samstag 7.00 Uhr Abfahrt in MG. Meine weitere Planung sieht so aus:
> Heute: 17.15  Treffpunkt Paul Moor Schule RY-Müllberg hintere Bremse einfahren
> Donnerstag: südliche  Landwehrrunde Treffpunkt Paul Moor Schule 17.15 Uhr Richtung Müllberg RY, Wickrath, Schriefers, Rickelrath, Lehloh , Richtung Heimat.
> ...


Donnerstagabend  komm ich auch wieder


----------



## Gudyo (15. April 2015)

Schönen guten Morgen, na war das ein Wetter gestern, war ne nette Tour! Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag, Wetter soll gut bleiben. Treffpunkt 17.15 PM-Schule. @Uwe: Sollen wir dich auf dem Weg zum Müllberg am Minigolfplatz einsammeln oder fährst du dich warm bis zum Treff?
@monstrum:
Bin dabei, starte Hardt Markplatz 13.30 dicker Mann auf Cube-Stadtschlampe
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## HotteV (15. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Weiss einer von Euch was über die Veranstaltung am 19.04.von bergspucht am Müllberg in rheydt?
Wenn ich mich vor der Tour zur Gartenausstellung drücken kann....ist das ne Alternative.

Hat jemand Donnerstag Abend ne Runde SH geplant?


----------



## monstrum (15. April 2015)

@Gudyo: Ich starte in Viersen um 13:00. 2 m Mann mit Backenbart und blauem Rennrad in Rahmengröße XXL


----------



## Finnwulf (15. April 2015)

O.O der 2-meter-mann mit Bart und blauem rennrad, der um 13:00 in viersen startet, bin ich!


----------



## monstrum (15. April 2015)

Cooel! Ok, dann bin ich der 2 m Mann mit Backenbart (Sideburns oder Koteletten) und blauem Jan Ullrich Rennrad. Ich freu mich!


----------



## Finnwulf (15. April 2015)

Ok, roter Vollbart und surly cross check

Bis Sonntag dann!


----------



## Cheffabrik (15. April 2015)

friedhelm,
ich komme Donnerstag zum Treffpunkt Schule.
bin dann gleich auf betriebstemparatur

gruss Uwe


----------



## monstrum (15. April 2015)

Ah! Ein sogenannter Hipster  (Aus mir spricht nur der Neid auf ein schönes Surly )

Bis denne!


----------



## Cheffabrik (15. April 2015)

HotteV schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Weiss einer von Euch was über die Veranstaltung am 19.04.von bergspucht am Müllberg in rheydt?
> Wenn ich mich vor der Tour zur Gartenausstellung drücken kann....ist das ne Alternative.
> ...



Veranstaltung "Bergspurt" startet am Sonntag um 10 Uhr.
kannst dich auch am Sonntag noch vor Ort anmelden.
Hier der Link: http://www.jedermanntermine.de/Term...kal_Aktion=detail&kal_Nummer=1209&kal_Index=4
ich bin auch da und nehme teil

gruss uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (15. April 2015)

Halte es mal im Hinterkopf wenn ich mich drücken kann vor der Gartenshow.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. April 2015)

Samstag Schlucht Fahrt......


----------



## HotteV (16. April 2015)

Wann willst du Samstag die Schlucht fahren?


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. April 2015)

Starte hier gegen 12 Uhr


----------



## Landmichel (16. April 2015)

Morgen 14:30 am alten Funkturm Harffweg oder um 14:45 an der Irmgardiskapelle. Lockere SH -Runde. Jemand dabei? Gruß Michael


----------



## Philipp_O (17. April 2015)

Hallo Michael,

Ich wäre gerne heute dabei. Aufgrund der Arbeit, könnte ich aber erst gegen 15:15 an der Irmgardiskapelle sein.
Wäre das für dich auch Okay?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Finnwulf (17. April 2015)

das surly ist eher zweckmäßig, als schön


----------



## Landmichel (17. April 2015)

Hallo Philipp, 15:15 ist o.k. Bis nachher.


----------



## Philipp_O (17. April 2015)

So wieder unversehrt zu Hause angekommen. War eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde zwischen Feldwegen und Trails im Wald. 
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten male, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (18. April 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Starte hier gegen 12 Uhr



Moin Michael bleibt es bei 12 Uhr Abfahrt in Wankum ?  Wenn die Tour meinem Leistungsstand entspricht würde ich mit kommen

Ich komme dann mit dem Auto nach Wankum und wir können dann zusammen zur Schlucht. Treffpunkt ????


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. April 2015)

Moin,

Da sich bis vor 11 Minuten keiner gemeldet hatte, muss ich erst noch einkaufen. Fahre etwas später......


----------



## Landmichel (18. April 2015)

Sonntag 10:15 ab Oberbocholt 28 km Runde Louisenburg. Jemand dabei? Gruß Michael


----------



## Landmichel (18. April 2015)

Moin Dieter, fährt unser neuer Fernsehstar morgen mit?


----------



## stempelchen64 (18. April 2015)

Du sieht's zuviel Fern. Bin Morgen dabei, Hotte kann nicht.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## monstrum (18. April 2015)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> das surly ist eher zweckmäßig, als schön


Wir werden sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (18. April 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Du sieht's zuviel Fern. Bin Morgen dabei, Hotte kann nicht.
> Gruß Dieter



Ich habe meine Sonntagsrunde schon heute gemacht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen. 

@Landmichel 
Welcher Tv Star ???


----------



## Landmichel (18. April 2015)

Erzählen wir Dir bei der nächsten Runde. Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## monstrum (18. April 2015)

So, morgen: 13:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Viersen. treffen für Sternfahrt - MG, für alle Lobbyisten hier


----------



## Gudyo (19. April 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen, wollte hier mal meine gestrigen Eindrücke schildern von der Cube Stereo Testtour. Bei doch recht moderaten 6-8 Grad und strahlend blauem Himmel war dann erst mal riesen Umweg fahren angesagt. Machen einfach die Strasse zwischen Olsberg und Willingen dicht ohne Umleitung. Perfekt organisiert wartete dann eine Testflotte von bestimmt 40 Bikes auf uns. Stereo 140-160, Fritzz 180 und auch die neuen C68 Racer waren allesamt in ihrer höchsten Ausstattung angetreten. Zum sagenhaften Preis von 29 € gab es dann ein Tagesticket für den Lift, eine Trikot, eine Tragetasche mit Cube giveaways, eine Flasche Erdinger alkfrei nebst Glas und die Frage nach dem Wunsch fürs Mittagessen. Jedes Bike wurde von den flinken Jungs der Technik auf den Fahrer eingestellt und nach einer charmanten Begrüßung durch eine nette junge Dame wurden wir dann in die freie Wildbahn entlassen. Der Freeride war noch nie so gut gepflegt wie an diesem Eröffnungstag, kaum Wellen und teilweise neu gestaltet nutzte ich dann die erste Abfahrt zum einfahren der neuen Bremsen. Das Stereo wirkt unheimlich ruhig und sicher auch in schnellen , steilen  Passagen fühlte ich mich gleich wohl auf dem Bike. Überrascht war ich vom Rock Razzor 2,35, ich hatte nicht einmal das Gefühl einen Kontrollverlust zu erlebt. Gegen 15 Uhr hatte ich dann genug vom bukkel nunner fahrn und bin auf das C 68 Race HT in der SL Version umgestiegen. Wollte die Nudeln vom Mittagessen abtrampeln . Was für ein Augenschmauß, Carbonrahmen, RS 1 Gabel, 1x11 Antrieb und MT 8 Bremsen, nach oben geht glaub ich nicht mehr viel. Kurz eingestellt und dann die 300 Hm zum Hochheideturm in Angriff genommen. Die RS 1 ist der Hammer, selbst kurze, schnelle Schläge steckt die einfach weg. Anfangs skeptisch ob der 1x11 Schaltung  muss ich jetzt sagen, damit kommt man wirklich gut den Berg rauf. Einzig die MT 8 hat mich enttäuscht, lautes Jammern und Rattern haben mich bergab begleitet (Hab auch noch einen schöne Singeltrail mit Namen Waldlehrpfad  gefunden) aber diese Bikes sind auch nicht für Fahrer aus der Elefantenklasse gemacht. Kurzum, es war eine hammermäßige Veranstaltung und sollte man bei Cube auch im nächsten Jahr etwas ähnliches veranstalten nehme ich die 200 km Anreise gern wieder in Kauf. Zum Stereo muss ich noch sagen, dass es auch richtig gut den Berg hoch geht, hab da aber keine wirklichen Ambitionen  meinen Fuhrpark um ein 27,5 zu erweitern, dafür ist mir Willingen dann doch zu weit. So ich hoffe gleich viele Leute zu treffen bei der Sternfahrt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, Dienstag um 17:30 Treffpunkt  alter Funkturm Harrfweg in Süchteln-Vorst lockere 25-30km. Wer fährt mit?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (19. April 2015)

So Sorry, Dienstag keine Zeit. Alternativ Morgen 17.30 Paul Moor Schule, schauen wir mal was wir dann machen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. April 2015)

leider die Woche wegen Spätschicht nur vormittags Zeit.
hoffe, am Wochenende oder in der nächsten Woche wieder schöne Touren mitfahren zu können

gruß uwe


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. April 2015)

Schade Friedhelm ich habe Montag keine Zeit,vielleicht am Wochenende oder wie Uwe sagte in den nächsten Wochen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (20. April 2015)

Morgen zusammen, gewaltige Demo gestern, hat schon was wen die Gartenstrasse zwischen Bismark-  und Marienplatz beinahe flächendeckend auf 2 Spuren von Fahrrädern besetzt ist. Hatte nicht mit so einer Resonanz gerechnet aber war toll. Außer Georg von Georgs hab ich keinen bekannten gesehen also noch jede Menge potential neue Leute ans MTB zu bringen 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## monstrum (20. April 2015)

Die Sternfahrt war der Kracher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (20. April 2015)

Dienstag 17:30 SH dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (20. April 2015)

Mein Termin am Dienstag hat sich auf Donnerstag verschoben, bin also 17.30 am Harfweg.

Frage an die Ostholländer, blühen die Hasenglöckchen schon? Dann würde sich fürs WE die Carbonland- Tour anbieten, Einstieg an der Bahnlinie Tenholt ist mein Vorschlag. Entweder Samstag 13 Uhr oder Sonntag gegen 11 Uhr. Rund 40 km mit 500 hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Burmi (20. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Mein Termin am Dienstag hat sich auf Donnerstag verschoben, bin also 17.30 am Harfweg.
> 
> Frage an die Ostholländer, blühen die Hasenglöckchen schon? Dann würde sich fürs WE die Carbonland- Tour anbieten, Einstieg an der Bahnlinie Tenholt ist mein Vorschlag. Entweder Samstag 13 Uhr oder Sonntag gegen 11 Uhr. Rund 40 km mit 500 hm.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm, hört sich interessant an die Tour  Wenn es passt bin ich dabei !!


----------



## Cheffabrik (20. April 2015)

Ebenfalls dabei


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. April 2015)

Samstag würde ich mitfahren....


----------



## Multichris66 (20. April 2015)

Wenn Sonntag,dann auch dabei. Danke für die erste Klickertour,ohne Aua. Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. April 2015)

Na super dann sind wir morgen mindestens schon zu dritt vielleicht Schaft Thorsten es ja auch zu kommen. Bis morgen dann.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (21. April 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
mir ist wurscht ob Samstag oder Sonntag, hab nur mit Uwe abgesprochen dass wir seinen Antrieb wechseln und um 11 Uhr bekomme ich die Sommerreifen aufgezogen also kann ich frühestens um 13.00 Uhr. Heute bin ich leider doch nicht dabei weil meine Frau gerne Küchenstühle kaufen würde und das nicht geht ohne das ich meine gelangweilte unsachliche Meinung dazu beitrage . Also entscheidet euch. Die Tour kann im MTB Heinsberg Forum nachgelesen werden, dort gibt es einen bebilderten Bericht und die GPS Daten zum runterladen.


----------



## Multichris66 (21. April 2015)

Samstag 13 Uhr geht bei mir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (21. April 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Samstag 13 Uhr geht bei mir auch.



Dito !!


----------



## HotteV (21. April 2015)

Bin heute auch dabei. 
Grüße


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> mir ist wurscht ob Samstag oder Sonntag, hab nur mit Uwe abgesprochen dass wir seinen Antrieb wechseln und um 11 Uhr bekomme ich die Sommerreifen aufgezogen also kann ich frühestens um 13.00 Uhr. Heute bin ich leider doch nicht dabei weil meine Frau gerne Küchenstühle kaufen würde und das nicht geht ohne das ich meine gelangweilte unsachliche Meinung dazu beitrage . Also entscheidet euch. Die Tour kann im MTB Heinsberg Forum nachgelesen werden, dort gibt es einen bebilderten Bericht und die GPS Daten zum runterladen.




Schade das es heute nicht klappt ,Samstag bin ich leider raus. Aber vielleicht das nächste mal. Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Tour und gutes Wetter am Samstag.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## oliver13007 (21. April 2015)

Steht das heute noch 17:30 Uhr Harffweg am Funkturm?? Dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wenn ich darf


----------



## HotteV (21. April 2015)

Harfweg steht um 17:30.


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. April 2015)

17:30 Funkturm der Termin steht. Allerdings sind die meisten Teilnehmer schon im gesetzten alter und nicht ganz so flott. Wir nehmen dich aber gerne mit. Dann bis heute Abend.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (22. April 2015)

Samstag 13 Uhr?


----------



## Multichris66 (22. April 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## Cheffabrik (22. April 2015)

Jepp


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2015)

13. 00 Uhr ist ok. Treff ist dann die Brücke über die Eisenbahn in Tenholt, ich suche mal die Kordinaten raus. Wer Garmin hat, bitte mitbringen, ist einige Jahre her das ich da gefahren bin. GPS Daten gibts auf Reigis Homepage unter HK 5 Carbonland.  Wie ist es denn mit Heute? Kleine Runde SH 18 Uhr am Bismarckturm


----------



## Multichris66 (23. April 2015)

Leider Termin beim Steuerberater


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. April 2015)

18:00 Uhr werde ich versuchen am PP zu sein.....


----------



## Burmi (23. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> 13. 00 Uhr ist ok. Treff ist dann die Brücke über die Eisenbahn in Tenholt, ich suche mal die Kordinaten raus. Wer Garmin hat, bitte mitbringen, ist einige Jahre her das ich da gefahren bin. GPS Daten gibts auf Reigis Homepage unter HK 5 Carbonland.  Wie ist es denn mit Heute? Kleine Runde SH 18 Uhr am Bismarckturm



Hab den Track mal auf mein Navi gepackt. Bis Samstag.


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2015)

Sodele, die Adresse fürs Navi ist 41812 Erkelenz Zum Wahnenbusch. Anfahrt mit dem Auto über die B57 oder die BAB 46. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mit dem Auto hin komme oder direkt anfahre, mach ich dann Samstag von meiner Verfassung abhängig. @Michel: PP Hohen Busch oder oben in den SH? Bis 18.02 schaff ich es auch bis oben. Wie sieht es in der kommenden Woche aus, 1. Mai hätte ich vor ne alte Rechnung zu begleichen in Overloon, da war doch was 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. April 2015)

Oben SH....
@Burmi : soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. April 2015)

So habe mir den Freitagnachmittag rausgearbeitet, wie sieht es aus hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde? Ich könnte ab 15:30 bin nach allen Seiten offen Hauptsache fahren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (23. April 2015)

Hi Dieter, würde gerne mitfahren, aber mein Rad ist bei Mickey, die neue Gabel kommt endlich rein. Schade, Gruß Michael.


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. April 2015)

Hallo Michael wann ist dein Rad fertig? Ich denke vor dem kommenden Wochenende wird das
nix mit einer Tour schade. Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich dir.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (23. April 2015)

Ich möchte euch noch gerne hinweizen auf eine CTF gleich über die Grenze: Bakenbos Challenge.
Sonntag 26-04. Start 8:30 - 10:30 Uhr
Adresse: Bakenbosweg 4, 5932 AH Tegelen (Nl.) Südlich von Venlo.
Startgebühr: 5 €
Mehr Info: http://www.facebook.com/bakenboschallenge


----------



## Burmi (24. April 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Oben SH....
> @Burmi : soll ich dich mitnehmen?



Ja wäre super.


----------



## Gudyo (24. April 2015)

Guten Morgen, muss heute auf die Jagd gehen bzw. einkaufen wie sich das neudeutsch nennt  weil ich gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt habe. War richtig was los in den SH bestimmt 8 oder 10 Biker die wir nicht kannten. Hatte auch eine Premiere gestern, das Schlammloch auf dem Dornbusch-Trail war leer . Zu Morgen denke ich, dass wir uns so gegen Mittag entscheiden zu fahren oder nicht. Ich fahr auch wen es nieselt, dann sind die Trails nicht so staubig  Meine Idee am 1. Mai nach Holland zu fahren war suboptimal, dann hat der ganze Ruhrpott Taschengeld bekommen und will das in Frikandeln anlegen. Gleiche Idee, aber für Samstag, den 2. Mai: Overloon oder Landgraaf.


----------



## Landmichel (24. April 2015)

Hi Dieter, Sonntag können wir fahren, bekomme das Rad Morgen wieder.


----------



## Burmi (24. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch wen es nieselt, dann sind die Trails nicht so staubig



Ok ich schaue dann morgen vormittag hier nochmal rein ;-)


----------



## Finnwulf (24. April 2015)

Hey, die Tour am Samstag klingt echt verlockend. Wenn erkelenz nicht so weit weg. Fährt zufällig jemand aus der Region viersen mit dem Auto an und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei? Würde mich auch am Sprit beteiligen..

@Philipp_O ?

mfg, Sebastian


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. April 2015)

13 Uhr in Erkelenz steht......!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (25. April 2015)

Ja, wir kommen hin


----------



## Landmichel (25. April 2015)

Hallo, ich muss für Sonntag leider absagen, da mein Rad auch noch ein neues Tretlager bekommt. Gruß Michael


----------



## Multichris66 (25. April 2015)

Bin wieder gesund Zuhause,irgendwie bin ich wohl irgendwo falsch Abgebogen und konnte euch nicht wiederfinden.w


----------



## Gudyo (25. April 2015)

Na das ist ja die Hauptsache.


----------



## Cheffabrik (25. April 2015)

gut das du heil  zu Hause angekommen bist.
war trotz all dem eine ereignisreiche tolle Tour.


----------



## Gudyo (26. April 2015)

So, heute gibts dann auch einen ausführlichen Bericht zur gestrigen Tour. Start war in Tenholt und schnell waren wir an der Achterbahn in Baal. Kurz darauf ging es in den Wald der blauen Blumen nur um uns dann am Spielplatz ein wenig zu verfahren. Irgendwann wurde ich das Gefühl nicht mehr los das wir die Tour entgegengesetz fahren aber den Funkturm der Halde immer als Landmarke vor Augen war es schließlich egal wie rum wir fahren. Tja, die Halde, immer noch tief zerfurcht aber wenigstens trocken paddelten wir hoch und ab da war der Wurm drin, erst Burmi´s Plattfuß, dann mein glimpflicher Abflug bei der Abfahrt und zu guter Letzt der Verschwindibus von Chris. Plötzlich war er weg und wir suchten ca. eine halbe Stunde aber in keine Richtung gabs ein Zeichen von ihm. Handynummer hatte auch keiner also haben wir beschlossen, dass ihm nix passiert ist und sind weitergefahren. Weil der Himmel in Richtung Dahlheim recht dunkel wurde sind wir dann unspektakulär über Strasse Richtung Doveren gefahren. Ab da kannte ich mich wieder aus und wir nahmen die Trails am Kühlhof noch mit. Langsam fing es stärker an zu regnen und alle waren froh als wir am Treffpunkt ankamen. Zum Glück waren Chris und sein Auto schon weg also war wirklich nix passiert und alle waren erleichtert. Der Tacho zeigte 52 km mit 520 hm und trotz der Pannen und der öden Straßenbolzerei hat es mir großen Spaß gemacht. Für kommenden Samstag wurde über Landgraaf nachgedacht aber (wie im MTB Niederrhein Thread zu lesen) nur wen wir einen Parkplatz nahe eines belebten Restaurants finden. Einmal Auto aufbrechen reicht.
Danke auch noch mal für Burmis Unterstützung beim navigieren, 4 Augen sehen mehr als 2.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (26. April 2015)

Moin Moin,wollt ihr die Touren der Brunssumer Heide fahren?Parken kann man mit ein wenig Anfahrt zum Track am Freibad Gangelt.Ich schau mal wie das Wetter wird und werde euch vielleicht begleiten.Bin ja nur noch schön Wetter MTB fahrer
Der Wachtendonker ist schon mal von da mit uns gestartet


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. April 2015)

Heutige Tourdaten :

-Trocken 
-Sturzfrei
-35Km
-1150 HM


----------



## Cheffabrik (26. April 2015)

da haste ja alles richtig gemacht


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. April 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Heutige Tourdaten :
> 
> -Trocken
> -Sturzfrei
> ...


Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad hatte die Tour? Kann man so eine Tour auch mit einem Hardtail fahren?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. April 2015)

Schwierigkeit ?
Alles ist mit dem Hardtail fahrbar......


----------



## Winthor (26. April 2015)

Nabend.
Bei mir waren es nur 743hm nach 81km und ich hab nur ein paar Tropfen auf den letzten 5 km abbekommen.
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Gudyo (27. April 2015)

Hallo Tom, RR fahren macht halt weich , Freibad Gangelt dürfte wohl noch zu haben oder?
@Wachtendonker : Hört sich spannend an, siehst du Chancen da mal nach zu fahren? Ansonsten bin ich diese Woche keinen Abend vor 19 Uhr startklar.


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. April 2015)

Morgen zusammen, könnte man die Tour in Erkelenz am 1.5. nochmal fahren? Hotte, Thorsten und vielleicht Michael (Landmichel) hätten Interesse.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (27. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Tom, RR fahren macht halt weich



Uppsssss leider ja


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. April 2015)

Wer hat Lust morgen eine Runde SH und Landwehr Treffpunkt alter Funkturm Harfweg 17:30. Offen für alternativ Vorschläge, Hauptsache fahren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. April 2015)

Profil von der Ahrtour.
Würde ich nochmal fahren.

Samstag Brunssum: Uhrzeit in Gangelt 12:03 Uhr?
						   Wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## Cheffabrik (27. April 2015)

Samstag wär ich auf jeden Fall wieder gerne dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (28. April 2015)

Lasst mich Arzt, ich bin durch !! 
Gennep? Was soll ich in Gennep?? 
Brunssum bin ich dabei am Samstag, über den Treffpunkt denken wir noch mal nach 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. April 2015)

Gangelt nicht Gennep.........


----------



## Gudyo (28. April 2015)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht.... 
12.03 kling gut, treffen uns dann am Freibad Gangelt wie Tom vorgeschlagen hat. Habe gelesen, dass die offen haben also dürfte der Parkplatz auch belebt sein. Als kleinen Vorgeschmack kann ich wieder nur die Seite MTB Heinsberg empfehlen, denke dass wir dann an der Snowworld entscheiden ob wir die Route 4 mitnehmen oder es gut sein lassen. Ich kenne die Route 4 gar nicht, sonst jemand schlaues hier?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Burmi (28. April 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Samstag Brunssum: Uhrzeit in Gangelt 12:03 Uhr?
> Wer ist alles dabei?





Gudyo schrieb:


> Brunssum bin ich dabei am Samstag, über den Treffpunkt denken wir noch mal nach
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo zusammen, die Tour in/ab Brunssum ist das eine Toertocht ? Auf GPSies MTB Heinsberg habe ich nur eine "Frühlingstour Brunssum" gefunden. Ist das der Track ?


----------



## Gudyo (28. April 2015)

Hallo Thorsten, die aktuelle Route gibt's hier:
http://www.mtbclub-discovery.com/vaste-route
die Heinsberger Tour ist mit Anfahrt aus Dremmen bzw.von Teveren aus. Hinzu kommt, dass die gesamte Route wirklich gut ausgeschildert ist und man eigentlich nur ein Navi braucht um den Einstieg zu finden. Ich freu mich schon auf Samstag, Brunssum ist für mich eine besondere Herausforderung weil ich danach immer genau weis wo ich konditionell stehe.


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich wäre Samstag auch dabei. Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt. Treffpunkt wäre dann Freibadparkplatz in Gangelt um 12:03.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (28. April 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wäre Samstag auch dabei. Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt. Treffpunkt wäre dann Freibadparkplatz in Gangelt um 12:03.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Bin auch dabei. Wenn mein Sonntag bestellter Radträger rechtzeitig kommt kann ich insgesamt 3 MTB transportieren. Natürlich incl. Fahrer.
Ansonsten max 2 teilzerlegt im Kofferraum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (28. April 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon gedacht....
> 12.03 kling gut, treffen uns dann am Freibad Gangelt wie Tom vorgeschlagen hat. Habe gelesen, dass die offen haben also dürfte der Parkplatz auch belebt sein. Als kleinen Vorgeschmack kann ich wieder nur die Seite MTB Heinsberg empfehlen, denke dass wir dann an der Snowworld entscheiden ob wir die Route 4 mitnehmen oder es gut sein lassen. Ich kenne die Route 4 gar nicht, sonst jemand schlaues hier?
> Gruß Friedhelm



Moin Moin,der Starpunkt ist eigentlich sehr gut.Viele Parkmöglichkeiten und nicht so viel Anfahrt. Die letzten Jahre sind wir nur noch von da gestartet!!. Jetzt mal zur Route 4, wer sie nicht kennt,sollte sie fahren.Ich bin sie schon gefahren und muss sagen ,bis auf 2/3 gute Stellen lohnt sich der Umweg nicht.Mir hat sie keinen Spaß gemacht, soll aber jeder für sich ausmachen.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns Samstag.


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. April 2015)

Am Samstag  habe ich noch einen Platz frei für Fahrer plus MTB. Landmichel fährt nicht mit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. April 2015)

Morgen jemand?


----------



## Cheffabrik (29. April 2015)

hätte schon Lust, morgen ein bisschen zu fahren


----------



## Multichris66 (29. April 2015)

Morgen Landwehr inclusive Mont de klamot.17.30 Uhr Paul Moor Schule .


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. April 2015)

Samstag:http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.140459.html
Ohne Gewähr
Alle 4 Routen:
http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1104/Heerlen(Parkstad)


Brauchen wir nur noch einen Guido.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (29. April 2015)

Chris, hört sich gut an
fahren wir morgen mal alle in Gladbach ?


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. April 2015)

Ich eher nicht......


----------



## Gudyo (30. April 2015)

17.30 ist für mich  zu früh. Bringe am Samstag wahrscheinlich noch 2 Mitfahrer aus Essen mit. 12 Uhr Gangelt Freibad steht. Wetter wird gut! Den Guido machen wir wieder zusammen. Wo ich bin ist vorne, selbst wen ich hinten bin, dann ist eben da vorne!

Also ich zähle mal zusammen
Gudyo+ 2 vielleicht
Michael
Thorsten
Dieter
Uwe
Tom vielleicht
sonst noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?
Kann dich wieder mitnehmen Uwe


----------



## Taz69 (30. April 2015)

Ich schau mir alles von hinten an


----------



## Cheffabrik (30. April 2015)

Komme am Samstag selber mit dem Auto und bring Thomas mit. 
Friedhelm danke für dein Angebot


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. April 2015)

Ich fahre Morgen um 9:00 eine kleine Aufwärmrunde damit ich Samstag nicht hinten dran hänge.Wer Lust hat mitzufahren bitte melden.

Gruß Dieter

  PS. Die Runde ist auch Anfängertauglich Hannah.


----------



## HotteV (30. April 2015)

Morgen zusammen, 
Also ist die Erkelenz Runde gestrichen für morgen?

Wir machen heute Nachtschicht beim Tapete runter machen. Bin spontan dabei.


----------



## HotteV (30. April 2015)

Samstag bin ich spontan dabei wenn ich in der Werkstatt nicht zu lange brauche. Spreche mich dann mit Dieter ab. 

Abfahrt Ca 11 in Süchteln?


----------



## Burmi (30. April 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Samstag:http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.140459.html
> Ohne Gewähr
> Alle 4 Routen:
> http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1104/Heerlen(Parkstad)
> ...



Die Touren/Tracks schaue ich mir mal an und schieb die aufs Navi !

@Wachtendonker 

Soll ich dich gegen 11 Uhr abholen und wir fahren mit meiner Kiste ??? Bräuchte dann nur deinen Radträger für die AHK weil meiner wohl nicht bis Samstag da ist !!


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. April 2015)

Danke,

Aber ich nehme den Nic mit......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (2. Mai 2015)

Mojen zusammen, bin gleich auch dabei.
Bis später


----------



## Gudyo (2. Mai 2015)

Sorry Leute bin raus, hatte gerade einen Unfall mit einem Radfahrer. Ist scheinbar nix schlimmes passiert aber hab keinen Nerv..


----------



## Taz69 (2. Mai 2015)

Tach,was für eine schöne Tour mit sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo willigen Biker.Hat mir echt sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euchBrunssum ist auch immer eine Reise wert Können wir gerne noch mal machen Ich habe jetzt erst mal 3 Tellerund nun kommt das  nach langer Zeit mal wieder so eine Hammer Tour mit dem MTB,muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen

schönen Abend noch und ein schönes rest WE


----------



## Burmi (2. Mai 2015)

@Taz69 

Deinem Bericht kann ich mich nur anschließen. Besten Dank auch an meine "Mitfahrgelegenheit" 
Nachdem der Hunger und Durst gestillt sind ist jetzt extrem Couching angesagt 

Hat jemand mal die Hm und Kilometer der Tour. Die Frau will wissen wo ich so lange war 

Gruß in die Runde und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Taz69 (2. Mai 2015)

Frauen  57km und 770hm


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Mai 2015)

65 KM und 850 HM laut Tacho.......gg


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. Mai 2015)

Nabend zusammen war das eine geile Runde mit echt netten Leuten. Wenn so was in der Richtung demnächst nochmal ansteht bitte bescheid
sagen ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Thorsten denke an die Telefonliste meine Nummer hast du ja. Dank an Thomas für`s Guiden. So Pizza ist drin doppelt,doppelt und jetzt zisch ich noch einen. Ansonsten schönes Wochenende (Rest).

Gruß Dieter

PS: Ich glaube wir nehmen die Werte vom Michael.


----------



## Cheffabrik (2. Mai 2015)

möchte mich eigendlich nur den Kollegen anschließen.
Hammer Tour, nur nette Leute, wird noch ne Weile dauern, das Dauergrinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen.
Thomas danke nochmal, warst ein guter Guide und dank an alle anderen Mitstreiter,ich hab heute ein paar Schritte nach vorn gemacht
gruß Uwe


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sorry Leute bin raus, hatte gerade einen Unfall mit einem Radfahrer. Ist scheinbar nix schlimmes passiert aber hab keinen Nerv..



Kann ich verstehen.......

Nächstes mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (2. Mai 2015)

Jeder hat mal Guide gemacht sind ja genug Schilder auf der Strecke
Die Werte vom Michel werden schon stimmenMein Garmin ist auf Rennrad eingestelltunter 6km/h nimmt der nichts auf
oder sind es doch 7 oder 8, hmmmmmmm muss mal nachschauen


----------



## Gudyo (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, hab einen 14 jährigen Jungen angefahren, er kam mit seinem Rad hinter einem parkenden Lieferwagen auf die Strasse geschossen. Zum Glück war ich nicht sehr schnell, aber dennoch hat es gereicht um den Jungen zu erfassen. Er liegt zur Beobachtung auf Intensiv und hat wohl die Nase gebrochen und ein Wirbel ist verletzt. Werde heute Morgen mal zum Krankenhaus fahren. Die Mutter und auch die Polizei haben mich nachmittags angerufen. Auch wen alle mir versichert haben das ich schuldlos sei, macht man sich Gedanken und fühlt sich nicht wohl. Wie gesagt, bei mir haben nicht mal die Airbags ausgelöst , wen ich da mit 50 gefahren wäre wage ich mir nicht auszudenken was passiert wäre. Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß, mir stand danach nicht mehr der Sinn auf Tour. Wir sehen uns dann kommende Woche zum Training


----------



## HotteV (3. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,  kann mich ebenfalls nur anschließen. Die Tour Incl. Freiflug war super geil. 
Ich weiss zwar nicht warum, aber komischerweise brennen meine Beine heute etwas.

Euch einen schönen Fahrrad freien Sonntag.

Gruss Holger


----------



## Burmi (3. Mai 2015)

WhatsApp Gruppe MTB

Hallo zusammen, für kurzfristige Ausfahrten und um untereinander erreichbar zu sein falls unterwegs mal was ist, hatten wir die Idee eine WhattsApp Gruppe zu bilden. 

Einzelheiten zu der Anwendung als solches und wie man die Benachrichtigungen aus schalten kann (falls man z.Zeit eh nicht fahren kann/will o.ä.) könnt ihr hier sehen:

http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/de/iphone/23782517

http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/de/iphone/23782517#mute

Vom @Wachtendonker @stempelchen64 @Cheffabrik habe ich bereits die Handynummern. Wer sich also beteiligen möchte schickt mir bitte seine Handynummer. Ich füge denjenigendann zur Gruppe dazu. Bin gespannt wie das läuft 

PS: Die App sollte natürlich auf eurem Smartphone installiert sein 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Taz69 (3. Mai 2015)

Moin, Friedhelm Kopf hoch.Ist zwar ärgerlich und eine blöde Situation aber nicht deine Schuld.

Muss das Wetter so gut sein,Beine brennen ,habe keine Lust Sport zu machen aber bei dem Wetterchen

Beim nächsten mal Brunssum fahren wir die 4 mit  und die Anfahrt /Ende werden noch geändert.Vielleicht kommt so noch was schönes dabei


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Mai 2015)

Morgen Friedhelm wie Thomas schon sagte Kopf hoch. Dich trifft keine Schuld. Glücklicherweise  ist der Junge nicht so schwer verletzt soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Nächste Tour bisst du wieder mit am Start.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Mai 2015)

Nabend,

meine nächste ToDo Runde:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.140701.html

Besteht aus:
http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1112/Venray
http://www.mtbroutes.nl/index.php/route/1010/Overloon


----------



## Cheffabrik (3. Mai 2015)

ja nabend,
ich geh mal einfach davon aus, das es wieder ne sehr gute Tour wird.
Wenn's zeitlich passt, würd ich mich gerne wieder anschließen
gruss uwe


----------



## Burmi (4. Mai 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> ja nabend,
> ich geh mal einfach davon aus, das es wieder ne sehr gute Tour wird.
> Wenn's zeitlich passt, würd ich mich gerne wieder anschließen
> gruss uwe



Dito !!!


----------



## Gudyo (4. Mai 2015)

Morgen zusammen, wen mir nicht wieder einer ins Auto fährt... 
Hab mit Overloon noch ne Rechnung zu begleichen, da bin ich voriges Jahr nach 10 km ausgestiegen weil meine Pumpe drohte zu explodieren. Also auch dabei.


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Mai 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> ja nabend,
> ich geh mal einfach davon aus, das es wieder ne sehr gute Tour wird.
> Wenn's zeitlich passt, würd ich mich gerne wieder anschließen
> gruss uwe


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. Mai 2015)

Heute um 17:30 Alter Funkturm Harrfweg Süchtelner-Vorst Treffpunkt.Kleine Feierabendrunde.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (6. Mai 2015)

Fährt heute Abend jemand?


----------



## Gudyo (6. Mai 2015)

Mittwochs hab ich leider die kommenden 8 Wochen keine Zeit wegen Nebentätigkeit. Freitag 16.30 Waldfrieden wenn Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Cheffabrik (6. Mai 2015)

Die Woche leider raus, weil Spätschicht


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Mai 2015)

Wie schaut es am Wochenende aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (6. Mai 2015)

Von mir aus gerne
Samstag wäre cool, evtl so wie letztes Wochenende

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Burmi (7. Mai 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne
> Samstag wäre cool, evtl so wie letztes Wochenende
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Ich kann nur am Sonntag !!!


----------



## Landmichel (7. Mai 2015)

Freitag 14:30 SH-Runde ab Funkturm Harffweg. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael


----------



## Gudyo (7. Mai 2015)

Hubert sagt für Sonntag ruhiges Wetter mit viel Sonne. Bietet sich also an nach Overloon zu fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (7. Mai 2015)

Schade. Sonntag bin ich raus,
aber da kommen ja noch genug freie Tage-
werde dann Samstag hier in der Gegend bisschen spielen
gruss Uwe


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Mai 2015)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Freitag 14:30 SH-Runde ab Funkturm Harffweg. Wer ist dabei? Gruß Michael


Bin Morgen dabei.


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Mai 2015)

Sonntag geht auch.......

Morgen 14:30 Uhr ist mir zu früh!


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Samstag wäre mir eigentlich auch lieber aber Hubert sagt Regenschauer und ruppigen Wind voraus. Schade aber alle bekommt man leider selten unter einen Hut. 14.30 ist mir auch zu früh daher fahr ich heute ab Waldfrieden gegen 16.30 Uhr. Sonntag wäre dann wann und wo? @Chris: Manderscheid ist abgesagt, alternativ einfach nochmal die Springbreakrunde nachfahren oder den Michel animieren uns die Ahrtour zu zeigen oder einfach hier in der Umgebung was machen, gibt da noch genügend Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Mai 2015)

Sonntag Overloon. Start 12: 00 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (8. Mai 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sonntag Overloon. Start 12: 00 Uhr ?



Passt !!!


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2015)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Multichris66 (8. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen,@Gudyo was hälst Du von Trailjagd im Kalltal? 40km,1000hm.


----------



## Burmi (8. Mai 2015)

@Gudyo und @Multichris66 

Redet ihr auch über den Sonntag 10.05. oder plant ihr schon für eine andere Tour ??


----------



## Multichris66 (8. Mai 2015)

Hy Burmi,wir wollten eigentlich am 16.5 eine geführte Tour machen,ist aber leider abgesagt worden.Müssen uns jetzt auf eine Alternative einigen.


----------



## Burmi (8. Mai 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Hy Burmi,wir wollten eigentlich am 16.5 eine geführte Tour machen,ist aber leider abgesagt worden.Müssen uns jetzt auf eine Alternative einigen.



Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,@Gudyo was hälst Du von Trailjagd im Kalltal? 40km,1000hm.


Schau ich mir nachher an. Geh jetzt radeln.


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2015)

So, hab mal geschaut, hört sich gut an aber wen Reigi schon 5 Stunden braucht , werden wir wohl ein ganzes WE brauchen. Ist in der engeren Wahl für den  16.


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Mai 2015)

So, morgen 12 Uhr Overloon.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Kr...1s0x31752ef853725855:0x600631da67600171?hl=de

Trailjagd ,für den 16., liest sich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (9. Mai 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sonntag Overloon. Start 12: 00 Uhr ?


Hallo,
würde gerne in Overloon mitfahren.Friedhelm könntest du mich mitnehmen?Wenn ja,sag eine Zeit an,komme dann zu dir.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Hasso,
schön das du was von dir hören lässt. Wollte hier gegen 10.45 Uhr los. Freu mich schon auf Morgen.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (9. Mai 2015)

OK Friedhelm,bin morgen um 10.45 bei dir.


----------



## Multichris66 (10. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß in Overloon,nächstesmal bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (10. Mai 2015)

Nabend zusammen,verspüre einen wohligen Schmerz in den Beinen. Das war ja mal eine richtig gut gelungene Revanche in Overloon. Macht schon Spaß fordert aber auch einiges an Kraft und Aufmerksamkeit, streckenweise muss man ganz schön arbeiten um das Bike an den vielen Baumstümpfen vorbei auf Kurs zu halten aber dafür wird es auch nicht langweilig. Natürlich geht es auch mal geradeaus aber die Tendenz ist eindeutig links/rechts/hoch/runter  ergänzt um die Venray Schleife (kann man fahren, muss man aber nicht) mir einem hohen Anteil an Ziehwegen durch Sand waren es am Ende 52 km.
Nach der Tour ist ....
Dienstag, 18 Uhr PP SH oben.
Für den 16. Trailjagd ist in der engeren Auswahl, ich hab ein wenig Bedenken weil keiner von uns da schon mal gefahren ist aber wen dass Wetter mitspielt können wir es gerne probieren. Vorschläge werden noch genommen.
So nu ist couching angesagt.
Gruß Friedhelm
ArchEX=230 lbs=105kg


----------



## Burmi (11. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> .................
> Für den 16. Trailjagd ist in der engeren Auswahl, ich hab ein wenig Bedenken weil keiner von uns da schon mal gefahren ist aber wen dass Wetter mitspielt können wir es gerne probieren. Vorschläge werden noch genommen.
> So nu ist couching angesagt.
> Gruß Friedhelm
> ArchEX=230 lbs=105kg



Ich habe mir gerade die Tour auf MTB Heinsberg angesehen. 5 Stunden haben die Kollegen dafür gebraucht. Den Track ziehe ich mir von Gpsies. Mit der geballten Rechenleistung der Navis werden wir den Weg schon finden 

Wer fährt den alles mit ???


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Mai 2015)

Meiner einer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (11. Mai 2015)

Na ich...


----------



## Multichris66 (11. Mai 2015)

Dieser jener,wenn beide bikes vom Doc zurück sind.Sorry wenigstens eins der beiden.


----------



## Burmi (11. Mai 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Meiner einer......





Gudyo schrieb:


> Na ich...





Multichris66 schrieb:


> Dieser jener,wenn beide bikes vom Doc zurück sind.Sorry wenigstens eins der beiden.



Sehr schön

Da die Eifel ja nicht gerade um die Ecke liegt, sollten wir zeitig los machen. Wie sieht es mit 10 Uhr. Also etwa 11:30 Uhr vor Ort. Ist das realistisch ??


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Mai 2015)

Yep


----------



## Gudyo (12. Mai 2015)

Ähm, ja......
biete 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten, Start ab Obermaulbach? @Chris: Wartung oder defekt?


----------



## Multichris66 (12. Mai 2015)

Contrail :Wartung und Sattelstütze defekt ist aber schon eingeschickt.
Revox :Hintere Bremse schleift und keiner weiss warum.Fahr damit gleich mal zum Simon.


----------



## Gudyo (12. Mai 2015)

Schleifende Bremse hat meist drei Hauptursachen:
1. Verzogene Bremsscheibe
2. loser Adapter
3. fehlerhafte Rückstellung der Kolben
Lösung:
für 1= neue Scheibe oder richten
für 2= Adapter lösen, Bremse ziehen und abwechselnd Schrauben anziehen
für 3= Räder raus, Beläge raus und vorsichtig anbremsen bis sich die Kolben bewegen, mit flachem Gegenstand (Schraubendreher) vorsichtig auseinander drücken, wieder bremsen und Kolben evt. sauber machen mit ein wenig Bremsenreiniger auf Lappen.
Wen das alles nix hilft, vernüftige Bremse kaufen


----------



## Landmichel (12. Mai 2015)

Heute 17:30 alter Funkturm Harffweg, von da zum PP SH, 18:00 (s. o.). Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Burmi (12. Mai 2015)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Heute 17:30 alter Funkturm Harffweg, von da zum PP SH, 18:00 (s. o.). Noch jemand dabei?



Ja, ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (12. Mai 2015)

Hat Samstag jemand Interesse an einer längeren Tour Richtung Weißer Stein? Start so gegen 10:00. Oder sind alle in der Eifel?


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Schleifende Bremse hat meist drei Hauptursachen:
> 1. Verzogene Bremsscheibe
> 2. loser Adapter
> 3. fehlerhafte Rückstellung der Kolben
> ...


Und Youtube schauen unter Hope bremsen  Reinigen einer Bremse


----------



## Gudyo (12. Mai 2015)

Schöne Runde heut Abend und die Sache mit dem Einzelzeitfahren hab ich ja durch einen gut gesetzten Durchschlag am Hinterrad ausgebremst!  
Können auch gerne mal wieder Richtung Venlo fahren, würde ich wohl bis zum PP SH mit dem Auto fahren, sonst wirds doch zu viel. Können Michael und Thorsten ja an der JH Hins aufsammeln. 
@Pedro: Hope hat immer gute Anleitungen parat, muss man den Tommys schon lassen.


----------



## Multichris66 (13. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe,geh gleich noch ein bisschen schrauben.Hoffe wir sehen uns Samstag.


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Mai 2015)

Was zum lesen......
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.pdf


----------



## Multichris66 (14. Mai 2015)

Danke Michael nette Lektüre.
Hab mich jetzt mal durch sämtliche Foren gelesen,überall das gleiche Problem. Die Typen von Avid sollte man in der Wüste aussetzen. Werde wohl auf eine andere Bremse umsteigen. Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (15. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,
also da die Tasten klein und meine Finger dick sind, verlagere ich die Kommunikation von Whatsapp mal nach hier. Im Moment sieht es so aus das wir mit zwei Autos fahren. Michael und Thorsten sowie Dieter und ich. Wen Dieter mir einen Treffpunkt sagt, bin ich um 10 dort. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob Autobahn oder über Land, Nideggen ist jetzt nicht so weit, ansonsten  direkt in Obermaulbach. @Chris: Wie schauts bei dir aus? Sonst noch jemand dabei?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,
also ich könnte morgen um 10:00 am PP SH sein, oder ich könnte dich in M`gladbach abholen wenn es bei zweien bleibt.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (15. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> also da die Tasten klein und meine Finger dick sind, verlagere ich die Kommunikation von Whatsapp mal nach hier.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Es gibt auch dicke Finger Handy´s


----------



## Taz69 (15. Mai 2015)

Ich bin gestern mit Uwe eine 75km Tour gefahren und bei der Tour haben wir mal überlegt ob Friedhelm nich noch eine Chance bekommt und wir für mitte Juni noch mal in die Brunssumer Heide fahren.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> also da die Tasten klein und meine Finger dick sind, verlagere ich die Kommunikation von Whatsapp mal nach hier. Im Moment sieht es so aus das wir mit zwei Autos fahren. Michael und Thorsten sowie Dieter und ich. Wen Dieter mir einen Treffpunkt sagt, bin ich um 10 dort. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob Autobahn oder über Land, Nideggen ist jetzt nicht so weit, ansonsten  direkt in Obermaulbach. @Chris: Wie schauts bei dir aus? Sonst noch jemand dabei?
> Gruß Friedhelm


Wäre gerne mitgefahren,geht morgen leider nicht.

Bis demnächst Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (15. Mai 2015)

@tom: Ja, ich weiß, diese Seniorenhandys, danke für der Tip... du Blödmann´s Gehilfe  die Idee mit Brunsum halt ich mal fest. Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, beste Verbindung über 61/44 und dann ab Jülich Landstraße. Mein Vorschlag hierzu lautet das wir uns am PP SH um 10 Uhr treffen. Ich komme mir dem Auto hin und nehme Dieter mit. Wetter morgen trocken aber kühl bei 13 Grad,  bei den Anstiegen wird uns eh warm. Freu mich schon auf Morgen.


----------



## Burmi (15. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @tom: Ja, ich weiß, diese Seniorenhandys, danke für der Tip... du Blödmann´s Gehilfe  die Idee mit Brunsum halt ich mal fest. Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, beste Verbindung über 61/44 und dann ab Jülich Landstraße. Mein Vorschlag hierzu lautet das wir uns am PP SH um 10 Uhr treffen. Ich komme mir dem Auto hin und nehme Dieter mit. Wetter morgen trocken aber kühl bei 13 Grad,  bei den Anstiegen wird uns eh warm. Freu mich schon auf Morgen.



Sehr schön

@Wachtendonker 
Michael, soll ich dann gegen 9:30 Uhr dich und dein Bike aufladen oder hast du was anderes geplant. Ggf kommt ja Nik noch mit ?!?!


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Mai 2015)

9:30 Uhr ist OK


----------



## Multichris66 (15. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei,bekomme das Rädchen gleich wieder. Wie machen wir das mit dem fahren?
Kann auch gerne fahren.


----------



## Gudyo (15. Mai 2015)

@Chris: Schön zu hören, ich nehm dich mit, kann drei Bikes transportieren, sag mir noch wo ich dich holen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (15. Mai 2015)

Gegenüber Haus Heiligenpesch in Hehn. Sagst du mir noch eine Uhrzeit?


----------



## Burmi (15. Mai 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> 9:30 Uhr ist OK



Ok bis morgen früh


----------



## Multichris66 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo,ich glaub ich sag für morgen mal lieber ab. Glaub ich bin noch nicht konditionell so weit mit euch so eine Tour zumachen,waren die Augen wieder größer als die Eier. Seid mir nicht böse,würde euch nur aufhalten. Werde morgen mal Richtung Dahlheim eiern. Danke das ich hätte mitfahren können.


----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
schade aber es kommen sicher noch mehr Gelegenheiten. Setz jetzt mein Rad auf den Träger und fahr so langsam los. Bis gleich


----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2015)

So, Trailjagd beendet und leider kaum welche gefunden  aber der Reihe nach. Gleich nach dem Aufstieg von Obermaubach versperrte ein garstiger Weidezaun die Weiterfahrt.  Mit stetigem eifeltypischen Auf und Ab ging es dann über breite Forstwege hin zum eigentlichen Sahnestück der Tour, dem Schmuglerpfad. Einige kleine Trails versüßten die Kletterei aber leider waren sie nur sehr kurz oder sehr steil wie die am Franziskanerinternat. Was die da in den Wald bauen offenbart sich wohl nur wenigen. Anlieger mit über 20% Neigung in der Fallinie, naja wers braucht. Aber zurück zum Schmuglerpfad, hier kam dann  mal so richtig Freude auf. Es roch nicht nur nach Mensch sondern auch nach abgerauchten Bremsklötzen, besonders das letzte Gefälle vor der 90 Grad Kurve brachte uns und das Material an seine Grenzen. Gott sei Dank haben wir die Kurve alle mehr oder weniger gekriegt.  Nachdem wir dann noch einen Mountainläufer vor uns hergetrieben haben ging es über den Hammerweg so langsam wieder Richtung Obermaubach. Natürlich musste ich Depp die ersten beiden Bäche durchfahren , keine gute Idee bei 40 cm Wassertiefe und nur 12 Grad Außentemperatur aber der Tacho stand schon bei 36km also so what.  Nach  3 3/4 Stunden mit 41 km und knappen 900 hm waren wir dann wieder am PP. Fazit: Kann man fahren, muß man aber nicht. Die Anfahrt ist einfach zu weit für die Strecke. Wir sind halt verwöhnt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Mai 2015)

Nicht den Laktat Test vergessen .....


----------



## Gudyo (17. Mai 2015)

Wie konnte ich das auslassen ... Burmi  nahm am Einstieg zum Schmuglertrail die Möglichkeit wahr sich einem Laktattest zu unterziehen. Das war jedenfalls seine Erklärung für sein blutendes Ohrläppchen, wer sind wir schon das wir dachten der tiefhängende Ast hätte die Schuld daran.


----------



## Multichris66 (17. Mai 2015)

Morgen 18 Uhr Paul-Moor-Schule ?


----------



## Gudyo (17. Mai 2015)

bin dabei wen es nicht regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (17. Mai 2015)

Komme auch morgen


----------



## stempelchen64 (17. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> So, Trailjagd beendet und leider kaum welche gefunden  aber der Reihe nach. Gleich nach dem Aufstieg von Obermaubach versperrte ein garstiger Weidezaun die Weiterfahrt.  Mit stetigem eifeltypischen Auf und Ab ging es dann über breite Forstwege hin zum eigentlichen Sahnestück der Tour, dem Schmuglerpfad. Einige kleine Trails versüßten die Kletterei aber leider waren sie nur sehr kurz oder sehr steil wie die am Franziskanerinternat. Was die da in den Wald bauen offenbart sich wohl nur wenigen. Anlieger mit über 20% Neigung in der Fallinie, naja wers braucht. Aber zurück zum Schmuglerpfad, hier kam dann  mal so richtig Freude auf. Es roch nicht nur nach Mensch sondern auch nach abgerauchten Bremsklötzen, besonders das letzte Gefälle vor der 90 Grad Kurve brachte uns und das Material an seine Grenzen. Gott sei Dank haben wir die Kurve alle mehr oder weniger gekriegt.  Nachdem wir dann noch einen Mountainläufer vor uns hergetrieben haben ging es über den Hammerweg so langsam wieder Richtung Obermaubach. Natürlich musste ich Depp die ersten beiden Bäche durchfahren , keine gute Idee bei 40 cm Wassertiefe und nur 12 Grad Außentemperatur aber der Tacho stand schon bei 36km also so what.  Nach  3 3/4 Stunden mit 41 km und knappen 900 hm waren wir dann wieder am PP. Fazit: Kann man fahren, muß man aber nicht. Die Anfahrt ist einfach zu weit für die Strecke. Wir sind halt verwöhnt.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Treffende Beschreibung der Tour, alles drin auch der Laktattest von Thorsten. So wie sieht`s denn Diensttag aus? Friedhelm hatte da eine nette Idee wir treffen uns am alten Funkmast (Harfweg) fahren beim Landmichel vorbei und sammeln zum guten Schluss noch Michael(Wachtendonker) und Thorsten (Burmi) an der JH Hinsbeck ein. Dann eine kleine Runde und wieder zurück. Oder hat jemand alternativ einen anderen Vorschlag.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (17. Mai 2015)

Hi Dieter, bin Dienstag dabei, komme aber direkt zum Funkturm. 17:30? Gruß Michael


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Mai 2015)

Profil von Samtag.....


----------



## Burmi (17. Mai 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Treffende Beschreibung der Tour, alles drin auch der Laktattest von Thorsten. So wie sieht`s denn Diensttag aus? Friedhelm hatte da eine nette Idee wir treffen uns am alten Funkmast (Harfweg) fahren beim Landmichel vorbei und sammeln zum guten Schluss noch Michael(Wachtendonker) und Thorsten (Burmi) an der JH Hinsbeck ein. Dann eine kleine Runde und wieder zurück. Oder hat jemand alternativ einen anderen Vorschlag.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Könnte klappen !!!


----------



## Multichris66 (17. Mai 2015)

Schön,Jonas kommt auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es mit nächstem Samstag aus?
Plane gerade mein WE....


----------



## Cheffabrik (17. Mai 2015)

dabei, egal was!
wird schon schön werden


----------



## HotteV (17. Mai 2015)

War heute noch spontan in den SH unterwegs. Nachdem jemand an der Einfahrt zur Landwehr von Bocholt her Sträucher auf die Strecke gelegt hat, fanden wir am Hohen Busch ebenfalls beb Baum quer auf dem Weg liegen. 

Drüber fahren ging komischerweise nicht


----------



## Gudyo (18. Mai 2015)

Morgen zusammen, da ich heute um 13 Uhr frei mach, werde ich gleich im Anschluß fahren. Wetter soll umschlagen heut Nachmittag. Also bin ich raus für Heute. Morgen sieht es leider nicht viel besser aus. Meld mich aber Morgen noch mal.
Ergänzung:
Morgen 17.30 Harfweg schaff ich nicht, bin frühestens 17 Uhr zuhause, laden und Anfahren zum PP SH + Weg zum Turm, also 18-18.15 Uhr müsste klappen aber wie gesagt, steht schlechtes Wetter an.....
WE: Ahhrrrrrrrrrrr....? Bin auch gerne bereit hinter dem Guido zu fahren  Sollten aber dann auch wieder gegen 10 los.


----------



## Burmi (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ab Donnerstag mit dem Motorrad gen Süden unterwegs und somit bis Anfang Juni nicht dabei. 
Wenn es morgen wettertechnisch nich passt sehen wir uns im Juni wieder. 

Gruß Thorsten.


----------



## Multichris66 (18. Mai 2015)

Wieder trocken Zuhause angekommen war eine schöne Tour. Den Rest erzählt mal besser der Uwe.


----------



## Nikedge (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auch erst Anfang Juni wieder mal dabei, kleiner Bike Wechsel steht an.


----------



## Taz69 (18. Mai 2015)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst Anfang Juni wieder mal dabei, kleiner Bike Wechsel steht an.


Moin,gesehenim anderen Forum.Gruß speedy


----------



## Burmi (18. Mai 2015)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,gesehenim anderen Forum.Gruß speedy



Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig


----------



## Nikedge (18. Mai 2015)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,gesehenim anderen Forum.Gruß speedy


 Bingo, werde aber wohl doch beim MTB bleiben bzw. ich habe mir schon ein neues besorgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (18. Mai 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig


Rennrad-News.de

Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das mountainbiken an den Nagel zuhängen aber dann seh ich euch Tröten ja nicht mehr


----------



## stempelchen64 (18. Mai 2015)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst Anfang Juni wieder mal dabei, kleiner Bike Wechsel steht an.


Welches Bike kaufst du dir denn? Carbon oder Alu mehr Federweg? Welche Marke? Bin halt neugierig.
Gruß Dieter

PS: Wenn das morgen Wettermäßig klappt Friedhelm kommen wir dich am PP SH um 18:00 holen, oder du kommst direkt zum Funkmast mit dem Auto. Ich melde mich nochmal.


----------



## Nikedge (18. Mai 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Welches Bike kaufst du dir denn? Carbon oder Alu mehr Federweg? Welche Marke? Bin halt neugierig.
> Gruß Dieter
> 
> PS: Wenn das morgen Wettermäßig klappt Friedhelm kommen wir dich am PP SH um 18:00 holen, oder du kommst direkt zum Funkmast mit dem Auto. Ich melde mich nochmal.


 
Scott Genius 920, 29er, 130/130mm, Carbon/Alu


----------



## Taz69 (19. Mai 2015)

Moin,
mir macht beides Spaß und ich habe mir auch ein neues Rennrad bestellt


----------



## Gudyo (19. Mai 2015)

Nik, die Macht ist stark in dir  aber schmale Reifen sind der Pfad zur dunklen Seite.
Ist die dunkle Seite stärker? Nein. Nein... nein. Schneller, leichter, verführerischer.
Immer zwei es sind! Ein Schüler und ein Meister! Taz69 und Cheffabrik, na da hammer es ja schon....
@Uwe: Was war los, raus damit! Wollen auch lachen, lästern, bedauern (unzutreffendes bitte streichen)
@Dieter: 18 Uhr am Reitstall wäre angenehm wegen parken und so, würde den Wagen ungern da im Gebüsch hinsetzen. Aber wir schauen mal wie sich der Tag entwickelt.


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nik, die Macht ist stark in dir  aber schmale Reifen sind der Pfad zur dunklen Seite.
> Ist die dunkle Seite stärker? Nein. Nein... nein. Schneller, leichter, verführerischer.
> Immer zwei es sind! Ein Schüler und ein Meister! Taz69 und Cheffabrik, na da hammer es ja schon....
> @Uwe: Was war los, raus damit! Wollen auch lachen, lästern, bedauern (unzutreffendes bitte streichen)
> @Dieter: 18 Uhr am Reitstall wäre angenehm wegen parken und so, würde den Wagen ungern da im Gebüsch hinsetzen. Aber wir schauen mal wie sich der Tag entwickelt.


Morgen zusammen, alles klar Friedhelm 18:00 Reitstall-Heitzer. Das Wetter wird schon halten, ansonsten kurze Mitteilung über Whats App. Vom Reitstall aus bis zur JH-Hinsbeck brauchen wir ca. 30-40min je nachdem wie der Wind steht. Na dann bis heute Abend ich denke mal positiv.
PS:Geiles Bike Nik
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Mai 2015)

moin Friedhelm
ein Schelm der da komisches denkt...
gestrige Ausfahrt war fast völlig unspektakulär.
ich bin noch nicht ganz dahinter gekommen, wer mich auf geradem Feldweg plötzlich in den Acker gezogen hat
Aber wie du schon sagst:
hinfallen, aufstehen, Krönchen richten und weiter fahren


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Mai 2015)

"


----------



## Gudyo (21. Mai 2015)

Also meine Planung fürs WE steht, morgen 15.45 Waldfrieden, Richtung offen. Samstag fahr ich HK 2 Abfahrt 11 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten, diesmal mit 7 Hügel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Mai 2015)

Morgen fahre ich erst gegen 14 Uhr, vorher Einkaufen......

Nächstes WE bin ich raus....


----------



## Nikedge (23. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es Montag aus? Bike kommt heute! Morgen bin ich in Winterberg!


----------



## Multichris66 (23. Mai 2015)

Klasse Runde,oder soll ich Runden sagen?(Gestern und Heute) Platt wie  Hulle 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt.⚠️


----------



## Gudyo (26. Mai 2015)

Morgen zusammen, sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet 17.45 Paul Moor Schule.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (26. Mai 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet 17.45 Paul Moor Schule.


Hallo Friedhelm,komme bei dir vorbei 17.30 liegt für mich auf dem Weg.Hasso


----------



## Landmichel (26. Mai 2015)

Heute kleine SH-Runde ab Funkturm Harffweg, 17:30. Jeder kann mitfahren. Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin der Neuzugang aus Süchteln, Nachbar vom HotteV.
Name lautet Chris, und Alter liegt bei Mitte 30 .

Ich habe es heute leider nicht zum fahren geschafft, freue mich deshalb um so mehr aufs Wochenende.


----------



## Gudyo (27. Mai 2015)

Schon wieder ein Neuer, nimmt das den gar kein Ende? Herzlich willkommen!! Freitag 15.30 Waldfrieden, haben Gäste aus dem Viersener Raum denen ich mal die längsten horizontalen Singeltrails zeigen darf.


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Chris wir kennen uns ja von der Sonntagstour, wenn du Lust hast am Freitag mitzufahren wir treffen uns um 15:00 Sportplatz Süchtelner-Höhen auf dem Parkplatz und fahren dann zum Haus Waldfrieden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (27. Mai 2015)

Genau Dieter. 
Um die Zeit muss ich leider noch schaffen, bin meist erst so kurz vor 17 uhr zu Hause.


----------



## Newbike27 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus MG und fahre bisher immer mit einer Truppe um Düsseldorf und würde mich gerne mal unkompliziert in heimischen Gefilden tummeln. Kann man sich euch mal anschließen?


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Mai 2015)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Genau Dieter.
> Um die Zeit muss ich leider noch schaffen, bin meist erst so kurz vor 17 uhr zu Hause.


Schade Chris dann eben nächstes mal. 


Newbike27 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komme aus MG und fahre bisher immer mit einer Truppe um Düsseldorf und würde mich gerne mal unkompliziert in heimischen Gefilden tummeln. Kann man sich euch mal anschließen?


Hallo Newbike27 wenn du willst kannst du ja am Freitag mitfahren wir treffen uns um 15:30 am Haus Waldfrieden, Tourguide ist der Friedhelm(Gudyo). Ist ja echt super werden immer mehr hier, na dann bis Freitag.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (27. Mai 2015)

Bin Freitag dabei, 15:00 PP SH. Bis dann Michael


----------



## Gudyo (28. Mai 2015)

Newbike27 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komme aus MG und fahre bisher immer mit einer Truppe um Düsseldorf und würde mich gerne mal unkompliziert in heimischen Gefilden tummeln. Kann man sich euch mal anschließen?


 
Natürlich, Mitfahrer/innen werden immer gerne gesehen. In MG treffen wir uns meist an der Paul Moor Schule im Hardter Wald, wen es in die Landwehr oder Richtung Süchteln geht, meist am Cafe Waldfrieden.
Gruß Gudyo
PS: Unabhängig davon wie Morgen das Wetter ist, ich werde fahren . Für Sonntag steht bei mir ein völlig unspektakulärer Ausflug nach Rommerskirchen an, meine bessere Hälfte präsentiert die KITA da auf dem Gemeindeamt, Cafe und Kuchen winken als Belohnung. Dürften Hin und Retour so um die 80 km sein. Jemand ne Idee für den vorläufig letzten Feiertag des Jahres, in Anbetracht meiner Absicht am darauffolgenden Sonntag in Rhens schlapp zu machen, aber bitte keine Gewalttour. Horst wäre doch mal ne Idee oder?


----------



## Multichris66 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm
sag mal welche Richtung Ihr morgen zuerst fahrt.Versuche Euch dann noch einzuholen.Werde das wohl nicht so früh schaffen.Sonntag sag ich mal unter Vorbehalt zu.


----------



## Newbike27 (28. Mai 2015)

Das klingt gut
ich habe kurzfristig mein Rad in die Inspektion gegeben, hoffe aber, dass ich es Freitag zurück bekomme ... dann bin ich dabei.

melde mich dann Freitag noch mal, ob es klappt.
Vg ilona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (29. Mai 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
bin mir da noch nicht so ganz sicher aber denke das wir vom Waldfrieden Richtung Gladbacher Müllberg fahren also entgegengesetzt zu letzter Woche.


----------



## Newbike27 (29. Mai 2015)

Mein Bike ist fertig, bin heute dabei: 15:30 Haus Waldfrieden!!!


----------



## Cheffabrik (29. Mai 2015)

fahre morgen mittag nach Overloon
könnte noch jemand mitnehmen, hab noch Platz


----------



## Multichris66 (29. Mai 2015)

Mist hab mich auf den letzten 10 Metern Landwehr noch richtig auf die Matte gelegt.
Vorderrad weggerutscht und mit dem Oberschenkel auf die Wurzel gekracht die ich überfahren wollte. Das sind die Momente wo man ins Gebüsch kotzen könnte. Konnte nach 10 Minuten wieder gehen/fahren.Hoffe ihr hattet eine schönere Tour.Bein ist schön geschwollen,warten wir mal ab wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## Cheffabrik (29. Mai 2015)

hey chris,das sind Momente die keiner braucht
hoffentlich bist du morgen wieder fit-schmerzfrei.
bei der nächsten Ausfahrt gleiche Wurzel nehmen, ggf. ausgraben


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2015)

Auch von mir gute Besserung, das braucht wirklich keiner. Viel Spass in Overloon.


----------



## Cheffabrik (30. Mai 2015)

Overloon - Kurvenparadies pur 

am Ende standen 63 km auf der Uhr
ist doch erstaunlich, wie 130 Höhenmeter einem so den Saft aus den Beinen saugen können
trotzdem, immer wieder.
weiß jetzt ,wofür die Außenstollen am Reifen sind


----------



## pAn1c (30. Mai 2015)

Morgen vormittag wieder Runde Hinsbeck?


----------



## Nikedge (30. Mai 2015)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Morgen vormittag wieder Runde Hinsbeck?


Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (30. Mai 2015)

Beim letzten mal sind wir gegen 10 Uhr am Funkturm Harfweg gestartet, und sind dann über die Landwehr nach Bocholt gefahren und haben Michael eingesammelt.


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo, die Sonntagsrunde mit den üblichen Teilnehmern findet leider nicht statt, also wenn ihr vormittags fahren wollt dann seid ihr zu zweit. Wenn ihr Nachmittags fahren wollt (nach 16:00) dann bin ich dabei.
Gruß Dieter

PS: Wie sieht es Diensttag aus? Treffpunkt wäre SH PP um 18:00.


----------



## pAn1c (30. Mai 2015)

Nachmittags haut es bei mir nicht hin. Ich habe noch einen Kollegen, der sich vormittags mit einklinken würde. So gegen 10:30 starten wir ab Funkturm Harfweg, und versuchen die Hinsbecktour nach zu fahren. 
Dienstag haut bei mir nicht hin.


----------



## Landmichel (31. Mai 2015)

Gerade auf dem Landwehr SH Begegnung der dritten Art: Mitten auf dem Weg 8 Jäger mit Bierzeltgarnitur beim Frühschoppen, alle schon recht angeschickert! Hoffentlich nehmen die kein Gewehr mehr in die Hand, die verwechseln uns MTBer mit freilaufenden Wildschweinen. Also immer schön auf schwankende grüne Männchen achten. Gruß Michael


----------



## pAn1c (31. Mai 2015)

OHA, das geknalle habe ich eben gehört. Ich habe da ein anderes Problem, stehe im Wald, und finde den trail nicht


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Juni 2015)

Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (1. Juni 2015)

17:30 Funkturm Harffweg?


----------



## Burmi (2. Juni 2015)

Landmichel schrieb:


> 17:30 Funkturm Harffweg?



Dabei wenn ich es schaffe


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Juni 2015)

Falls die Post heute kommt ,bin ich raus.


----------



## Burmi (2. Juni 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Falls die Post heute kommt ,bin ich raus.



Ich komme vorbei Pakete aufmachen


----------



## pAn1c (2. Juni 2015)

Ich helfe beim zusammen-/einbau.


----------



## Cheffabrik (2. Juni 2015)

das klingt nicht nach Lieferung von einer Komode


----------



## Burmi (2. Juni 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> das klingt nicht nach Lieferung von einer Komode



Der Michael macht das aber auch immer so spannend


----------



## Gudyo (2. Juni 2015)

Ich weis, ich weis, schnipp, schnipp, schnipp,schnipp.....


----------



## Multichris66 (2. Juni 2015)

Heckenschere?


----------



## Gudyo (2. Juni 2015)

Lol, ne, Chris ist raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (2. Juni 2015)

Och Mano


----------



## Multichris66 (2. Juni 2015)

Friedhelm wenn du morgen Abend fahren möchtest sag "Bescheid "


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Juni 2015)

Geht raus und biken.....das hilft....

Morgen würde ich auch fahren...


----------



## pAn1c (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich es schaffe, würde ich mich auch dran hängen. Und Donnerstag auch.


----------



## Cheffabrik (2. Juni 2015)

ich bin ab Donnerstag mit dabei 

Friedhelm, hast du noch den Horst im Programm ?


----------



## Gudyo (3. Juni 2015)

Hier was für die Hirnfrühgymnastik: Ist wie ne Forke  mit weniger Zinken!
Also heute bin ich raus, muss wieder mal meiner Nebentätigkeit nachgehen. Morgen kommt mein Kollege aus Essen und wir schauen uns sein Rad  an für Sonntag also ist Horst auch raus wobei wir gegen Mittag sicher eine Proberunde durch die Landwehr drehen. Bleibt noch der Freitag für ne lilalaunetour aber frühestens 16 Uhr.


----------



## Burmi (3. Juni 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hier was für die Hirnfrühgymnastik: Ist wie ne Forke  mit weniger Zinken!
> Also heute bin ich raus, muss wieder mal meiner Nebentätigkeit nachgehen. Morgen kommt mein Kollege aus Essen und wir schauen uns sein Rad  an für Sonntag also ist Horst auch raus wobei wir gegen Mittag sicher eine Proberunde durch die Landwehr drehen. Bleibt noch der Freitag für ne lilalaunetour aber frühestens 16 Uhr.




Jetzt weiß ich es ;-) Ne Pike !!!!


----------



## Gudyo (3. Juni 2015)

Riiiiischhhhhhhhtischhhhhhhhhh!
Burmi hat den ersten Preis gewonnen, ein Jahr lang Trails fegen in den SH!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Nikedge (3. Juni 2015)

Mi


Gudyo schrieb:


> Riiiiischhhhhhhhtischhhhhhhhhh!
> Burmi hat den ersten Preis gewonnen, ein Jahr lang Trails fegen in den SH!!
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch


Mit diesem Preis würde ich mich aber nicht zufriedengeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juni 2015)

Freitag Schlucht Fahrt...


----------



## Gudyo (5. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
wünsche euch viel Spaß Heute in der Schlucht, ärgere mich nicht so wirklich das ich da nicht mit kann . Aber was anderes, nächstes Wochenende ist in Willingen das Ziener Festival, dafür richten die den Freeride und auch die Endurosektionen her also dürfte sich das am darauffolgenden WE in gutem Zustand präsentieren. Ich werde Samstag, den 20 Juni nach Willingen fahren, endlich mal mein Nicolai einweihen. Hab noch 1 Platz für Bike und Fahrer. Abfahrt MG 7 Uhr.
@Multichris: Das KTM Veneto ist verkauft, sorry.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juni 2015)

Schade,am 20. habe ich leider keine Zeit. Sonst gerne.....


----------



## Cheffabrik (5. Juni 2015)

Friedhelm,
hört sich wieder sehr gut an
ich würd dann mit dem einen freien Platz mal zuschlagen.
Dann bring ich auch noch was zum Einweihen mit
gruß Uwe


----------



## Multichris66 (5. Juni 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Friedhelm,
> hört sich wieder sehr gut an
> ich würd dann mit dem einen freien Platz mal zuschlagen.
> Dann bring ich auch noch was zum Einweihen mit
> gruß Uwe


Na da wird man ja schon wieder neugierig.


----------



## Kizou (5. Juni 2015)

Die Endurostages werden, aller Erfahrungen nach, zu diesem Zeitpunkt wieder zum größten Teil gesperrt sein ( teilw. Privat ).
Bei dem Freeridepart des Enduro ist es einfach der direkte Senkrechtweg der Freeridestrecke.
Es werden aber noch Anmeldungen fürs WE angenommen .
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (6. Juni 2015)

Chris,
hatte mir eigentlich schon ein Tourenfully bestellt
bin jetzt richtung Fun gegangen und hab den Federweg etwas erhöht
bin natürlich voller Vorfreude
Wenn jetzt noch der Fun mit mein HT getoppt wird- alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juni 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
muss für den 20. leider zurückrudern, im Sinne des Wortes. Mein lebender Terminkalender hat mir mitgeteilt, das wir an dem Tag auf der Rur unterwegs sind mit dem Paddelboot. Also muß Willingen warten bis nach meinem Urlaub.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Juni 2015)

Nächsten Sonntag Ahr?


----------



## Multichris66 (6. Juni 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Chris,
> hatte mir eigentlich schon ein Tourenfully bestellt
> bin jetzt richtung Fun gegangen und hab den Federweg etwas erhöht
> bin natürlich voller Vorfreude
> Wenn jetzt noch der Fun mit mein HT getoppt wird- alles richtig gemacht


 Da bin ich von überzeugt!


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juni 2015)

Ahr bin ich bei


----------



## Cheffabrik (6. Juni 2015)

auch dabei !


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. Juni 2015)

Ahr könnte auch bei mir klappen mal sehen ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit. Hat Morgen jemand Lust mitzufahren Treffpunkt 10:30 Bocholt Ponyhof.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (7. Juni 2015)

Tach zusammen,  Rhens ist schon was ganz besonderes, tolle Organisation und die  Strecke ist einer Deutschen Meisterschaft würdig. Nur ganz wenig Straße, schöne Trails durch Wald, Wiese oder die reichlich vorhandenen Weinberge. Dachte eigentlich, recht flott bergab zu fahren aber was da einige an halsbrecherischer Fahrkunst vollführten, trieb mir schon  den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn. Am Ende standen 54 km mit 1350 Hm auf der Uhr und ich hab tatsächlich 7 Fahrer hinter mit gelassen, nix besonderes eigentlich aber die waren alle jünger als ich . Den Sieger trennten nur 2 Sek. vom 2. Platz und der zweite war auch aus meiner Altersgruppe!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Burmi (7. Juni 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,  Rhens ist schon was ganz besonderes, tolle Organisation und die  Strecke ist einer Deutschen Meisterschaft würdig. Nur ganz wenig Straße, schöne Trails durch Wald, Wiese oder die reichlich vorhandenen Weinberge. Dachte eigentlich, recht flott bergab zu fahren aber was da einige an halsbrecherischer Fahrkunst vollführten, trieb mir schon  den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn. Am Ende standen 54 km mit 1350 Hm auf der Uhr und ich hab tatsächlich 7 Fahrer hinter mit gelassen, nix besonderes eigentlich aber die waren alle jünger als ich . Den Sieger trennten nur 2 Sek. vom 2. Platz und der zweite war auch aus meiner Altersgruppe!
> Gruß Friedhelm



Respekt Respekt


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Juni 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,  Rhens ist schon was ganz besonderes, tolle Organisation und die  Strecke ist einer Deutschen Meisterschaft würdig. Nur ganz wenig Straße, schöne Trails durch Wald, Wiese oder die reichlich vorhandenen Weinberge. Dachte eigentlich, recht flott bergab zu fahren aber was da einige an halsbrecherischer Fahrkunst vollführten, trieb mir schon  den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn. Am Ende standen 54 km mit 1350 Hm auf der Uhr und ich hab tatsächlich 7 Fahrer hinter mit gelassen, nix besonderes eigentlich aber die waren alle jünger als ich . Den Sieger trennten nur 2 Sek. vom 2. Platz und der zweite war auch aus meiner Altersgruppe!
> Gruß Friedhelm


Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (8. Juni 2015)

Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (8. Juni 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


>


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Juni 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,  Rhens ist schon was ganz besonderes, tolle Organisation und die  Strecke ist einer Deutschen Meisterschaft würdig. Nur ganz wenig Straße, schöne Trails durch Wald, Wiese oder die reichlich vorhandenen Weinberge. Dachte eigentlich, recht flott bergab zu fahren aber was da einige an halsbrecherischer Fahrkunst vollführten, trieb mir schon  den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn. Am Ende standen 54 km mit 1350 Hm auf der Uhr und ich hab tatsächlich 7 Fahrer hinter mit gelassen, nix besonderes eigentlich aber die waren alle jünger als ich . Den Sieger trennten nur 2 Sek. vom 2. Platz und der zweite war auch aus meiner Altersgruppe!
> Gruß Friedhelm


Sportliche Anerkennung Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (8. Juni 2015)

Danke, danke! Heute oder Morgen jemand Lust zum fahren?


----------



## Taz69 (8. Juni 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Danke, danke! Heute oder Morgen jemand Lust zum fahren?


Moin,welche Zeit? ich habe noch Urlaub  werd aber heute zum einrollen erst mal mein TCR SLR benutzen


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Juni 2015)

Lust zu fahren habe ich eigendlich immer. Wie sieht es bei dir Morgen aus Friedhelm so 18:00 SH PP, vielleicht Dornbusch- Trail oder so.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (8. Juni 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Lust zu fahren habe ich eigendlich immer. Wie sieht es bei dir Morgen aus Friedhelm so 18:00 SH PP, vielleicht Dornbusch- Trail oder so.
> Gruß Dieter


Hört sich gut an, werde da sein Morgen


----------



## Cheffabrik (8. Juni 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Danke, danke! Heute oder Morgen jemand Lust zum fahren?


bin morgen auch gern dabei 18:00
wenn heute noch einer ne kleine Runde dreht würd ich auch noch mal,
hab auch Urlaub und war heut morgen sparsam mit der Kraft


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juni 2015)

Versuche auch zu kommen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (8. Juni 2015)

Hey Friedhelm,nicht schlecht für einen alten Mann,vollen Respekt..


----------



## pAn1c (8. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche auch, morgen mit zu kommen.


----------



## Burmi (8. Juni 2015)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch, morgen mit zu kommen.



Dito


----------



## Gudyo (9. Juni 2015)

Na prima, ich fahr bei mir um 17 Uhr los. Ilona,Uwe,Chris,Tom,Hasso?


----------



## Multichris66 (9. Juni 2015)

Würde gerne,muss mich diese Woche mal um den Garten kümmern.Zum Wochenende gerne wieder.


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. Juni 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Na prima, ich fahr bei mir um 17 Uhr los. Ilona,Uwe,Chris,Tom,Hasso?


ja ich komm bei dir vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (9. Juni 2015)

diese Woche wollen Thomas und ich noch mal in die Brunssummerheide fahren.
wer ebenfalls frei und Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## Burmi (9. Juni 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Lust zu fahren habe ich eigendlich immer. Wie sieht es bei dir Morgen aus Friedhelm so 18:00 SH PP, vielleicht Dornbusch- Trail oder so.
> Gruß Dieter



Sieht gut aus, bis gleich !!


----------



## pAn1c (9. Juni 2015)

Komme auch


----------



## Burmi (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, das mit meiner XT Kassette ist wohl auch schon anderen passiert. Werde meine mal reklamieren. Ggf bekomme ich ja auch eine Neue für lau 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xt-kassette-gebrochen.708296/page-2


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
@Burmi: würde ich auch versuchen!
So nun mal zum Rest der Woche,
Freitag ab 15 Uhr Ponyhof Bocholt geht klar. Wollte hier 14. 30 mit dem Auto los, sonst wird es für mich zu hektisch weil man nie weis wie ich von D´dorf durchkomme
Samstag, werde ich den Sabbat heiligen.
Sonntag Ahr wäre nett, sagt mal ne Zeit an bitte. Kann wieder 2 Bikes nebst Fahrer mitnehmen.

So jetzt mal ein Suchaufruf in´s Forum:
Gesucht wird der Litteville/Hornet- Biker Schwungmasse aka Spazierenfahrer aka  Carsten M-H!
Als bekennender 26er gehört er zu einer besonders schützenswerten Gattung.
Personenbeschreibung: ca. 190 cm Groß, untersetzter Körperbau, mittelblondes Haar und völlig spaßbefreit wen es ums Fahrradputzen geht. Er wurde zuletzt gesehen am Rosenmontag auf dem Dornbuschtrail.
Polizeidienliche Hinweise nimmt eigentlich niemand entgegen aber es wäre schön mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen zu hören!

Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Meine MT7 ist da, heute wird geschraubt!


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm mach dir am Freitag keinen Stress, habe mein Rad in der Werkstatt und bekomme es so gegen 15:00 am Freitag zurück. werde wahrscheinlich dann ein paar Minuten später in Bocholt aufschlagen. Bis Freitag dann.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (11. Juni 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm mach dir am Freitag keinen Stress, habe mein Rad in der Werkstatt und bekomme es so gegen 15:00 am Freitag zurück. werde wahrscheinlich dann ein paar Minuten später in Bocholt aufschlagen. Bis Freitag dann.
> Gruß Dieter



Ähhmmm hatten wir nicht 15:30 Uhr am Ponyhof gesagt


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Juni 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Ähhmmm hatten wir nicht 15:30 Uhr am Ponyhof gesagt


Asche auf mein Haupt, du hast recht bin heute ein bisschen neben der Spur. Also nochmal keinen Stress treffpunkt 15:30 bei Landmichel in Bocholt am Kinderponyhof.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, 15.30 war auch gesagt worden, hatte nur gedacht: " Burmi macht sicher wieder was kaputt an seinem Rad also lieber ne halbe Stunde einplanen für Ersatzteil suche!"


----------



## Taz69 (12. Juni 2015)

Moin,
gestern ist der Uwe und meiner einer ja in der Brunssumer heide gewesen,wat soll man sagen schöööönnnnnnnn wars. Leider sind mal wieder einige Stücke von diesem schonen Gelände durch Forstarbeiten zerstört  kurz vor der Skihalle gibt es noch einen kleinen Abzweig der bis gaaaannnnnnnzzzz nach oben und hinter der Skihalle endet. Nicht leicht zu fahren mit dicken Stufen und sehr schmalen Trails nach oben /unten.Es ist eine schöne Tour gewesen aber auch puuuuuuuhhhhhhhhmir wars ein wenig zu warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.142044.html

Startpunkt:
Parkplatz Martinshütte, 53505 Altenahr


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juni 2015)

Der link geht ins Nirwana


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juni 2015)

Stimmt....

Muß ich noch freigeben. ...

Freigegeben. ...


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juni 2015)

Ok, hat gefunzt. Jetzt nur noch ne Uhrzeit bitte.


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juni 2015)

10:28 Uhr am PP


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juni 2015)

ok. 9 uhr Abfahrt bei mr


----------



## Cheffabrik (13. Juni 2015)

Ok, bin zeitig bei dir
Bis morgen


----------



## Multichris66 (13. Juni 2015)

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch morgen,Wetter soll super werden.
Hat jemand den Süchtelnerhöhen und Dornbuschtrail fürs Navi ?
Sonst verfahre ich mich wieder.


----------



## Landmichel (13. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen raus, machen eine Familien-Radtour nach Venlo an die Maas. Allen viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juni 2015)

http://www.venlostormt.nl


----------



## Landmichel (13. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Info, Michael. Dann gibt ja was zu gucken!


----------



## Landmichel (14. Juni 2015)

Wieder einmal muss man neidlos anerkennen: Die Holländer habens einfach drauf. Ein Matsch-Hindernis-Rennen mitten in der City mit Blick auf die Maas, untermalt mit guter Musik und begleitet von fröhlichen Leuten, lecker biertje und friets, und das alles bei bestem Wetter: super! Tot ziens, Michael


----------



## ambition (14. Juni 2015)

Du gehts nach Holland, und wir waren als Holländer heute bei Euch während die Nettetaler Höfetour 2015. Mit Frau und Kinder ab Kirckenbecker Seen nach Leuth, Bocholt und über Hinsbeck wieder zurück. Hat spass gemacht, man genießt die Gegend noch mehr wenn es langsam geht. Aufwiedersehen. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xvrwjftwrvajfezm


----------



## pAn1c (14. Juni 2015)

Das ist genau das, was ich am Grenzgebiet mag, man ist schnell drüben, trifft nette Leute, und sieht mal etwas anderes!


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Berichte mal von der Tour de Ahhhhh. Schon nach 10 Minuten in Altenahr hatten wir uns bei den Wandersleut unbeliebt gemacht, Uwe´s Navi pochte darauf das wir einen Weinberg hochfahren zum Parkplatz. Tatsächlich, da war er der Parkplatz aber durch eine Schranke für uns unerreichbar. Also neuen Weg gesucht und endlich hatten wir es. Nik und Michel erwarteten uns schon und dann gings los. Ich hasse es in den Berg zu müssen ohne einfahren aber die Tour nimmt nun mal keine Rücksicht auf meine persönlichen Vorlieben. Auch die erste Abfahrt wollte mir nicht so recht gefallen , eng, steil und teilweise mit Stöckchen versperrt, mopperte ich mich da runter. Gleich vorweg, war der einzige Teil der mir keinen Spaß gebracht hat. Der zweite Anstieg zog sich gleichmäßig den Berg hoch und was dann kam war schon reif für ne Eintrittskarte. Sahrhöhenweg heißt der Sahnetrail, ohne Worte nur Geil. Aufstieg Nummer drei war eher unspektakulär und einige Teile noch durch Sturmschäden blockiert. Dann ging es bis zum höchsten Punkt der Tour auf 530 m. Tolle Aussicht und endlich eine Laden mit Kaltgetränkeverkauf. Anders als vorhergesagt war nämlich keine einzige Wolke am Himmel und der Stern brannte ganz schön. Ab da ging es bergab aber nicht mit der Laune, steinig , wurzelig oder beides in Kombination forderten Mensch und Maschine schon ordentlich. Das Highlight der Tour war dann  ein Trail gespickt mit Serpentinen, der uns am Ende auf dem Ahrtalradweg ausspuckte. Fazit: Alles richtig gemacht, dafür lohnen sich auch 100km Anreise!




Gruß Friedhelm
Bald vergessen, Morgen also Dienstag 18.00 Paul Moor Schule, Landwehrrunde über Rickelrath


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin ! Schicker bericht muss ich sagen Friedhelm  Von meinen 2ten Job haben wir letze Woche ne tolle Nachricht erhalten . Wir zählen laut Zeitschrift " Der Feinschmecker " nun zu den 40 besten Eisdielen in Deutschland  Dementsprechend geht da nun auch die Lutzie ab .Also einfach mal zum Posen in Willich (- er Eishimmel) erscheinen und sich verwöhnen lassen (37,5 Std woche wird überbewertet ...die kann man am We abreissen  ) Soar ab zum Mittagdienst :motz:

Lg Opa Pedro


----------



## Hardtail-GK (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Geländeradsports,

würd gern morgen die Strecke in Horst erkunden und hätte zwei Fragen:

lohnt die sich aktuell fürs MTB? Bin kein Freund von Waldautobahntouren.
wo ist der beste Einstieg (inkl. Autoabstellmöglichkeit)?
Würd mich auch freuen, wenn sich jmd anschließt. Werde so gg 18h-20h morgen dort aufschlagen (abhängig vom morgigen Arbeitstag).


----------



## Burmi (15. Juni 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des Geländeradsports,
> 
> würd gern morgen die Strecke in Horst erkunden und hätte zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Ich bin die letzten Winter gefahren. Zunächst wollte ich die 17 Km zweimal fahren war aber nach der ersten Runde ziemlich platt, so das ich mir das Geschenk habe. Viel Waldautobahn gibt es da nicht. Horst ist überwiegend ein Singletrail mit kleinen Anstiegen und einigen Sandlöchern. Holland eben  Hat mir aber echt Spass gemacht die Runde !!!!
Fahr den Trail entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn !!
Hier kannst du den Startpunkt sehen. Dort kannst du auch parken.

http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1119/Horst


----------



## Multichris66 (15. Juni 2015)

Morgen 18 Uhr Paul-Moor-Schule,Check !


----------



## Cheffabrik (15. Juni 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Morgen 18 Uhr Paul-Moor-Schule,Check !


sollte klappen


----------



## Taz69 (15. Juni 2015)

Dito


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,wie sieht es heute mit einer kleinen Runde aus? Treffpunkt vielleicht 17:30 Funkmast oder 18:00 SH PP mir egal Hauptsache fahren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (16. Juni 2015)

17:30 Funkturm bin ich dabei!


----------



## pAn1c (16. Juni 2015)

Ich bin heute raus


----------



## Hardtail-GK (16. Juni 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Ich bin die letzten Winter gefahren. Zunächst wollte ich die 17 Km zweimal fahren war aber nach der ersten Runde ziemlich platt, so das ich mir das Geschenk habe. Viel Waldautobahn gibt es da nicht. Horst ist überwiegend ein Singletrail mit kleinen Anstiegen und einigen Sandlöchern. Holland eben  Hat mir aber echt Spass gemacht die Runde !!!!
> Fahr den Trail entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn !!
> Hier kannst du den Startpunkt sehen. Dort kannst du auch parken.
> 
> http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1119/Horst



Danke Dir! Da sich aber sonst niemand meldet, bleibe ich lokal - hab keine Lust alleine rumzubrettern. Horst halte ich mir dann aber für eins der kommenden WE warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (16. Juni 2015)

Kriege das blöde Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht, danke Thomas für die neuen Trails vor der Haustür. Danke nochmals für die hilfe beim Pitstop  Friedhelm & Uwe .


----------



## Gudyo (17. Juni 2015)

Tja auch vom mir einen Dank an Tom, man lernt halt nie aus.
Planung fürs WE richtet sich nach dem Wetter, Freitag voraussichtlich Dahlheim @Dieter: wen du zu mir kommst fahren wir mit meinem Auto. Für Sonntag hat sich ein Zeitfenster für einen Besuch im Bikepark geöffnet. Will jetzt keine falschen Hoffnungen schüren aber wen das Wetter am Sonntag beständig sein sollte, wollte ich nach Willingen. Die Paddeltour am Samstag wird wohl nicht so ausschweifend werden weil es regnen soll. Endgültig entscheiden werde ich mich am Freitag also ist noch Zeit zum nachdenken. 2 Plätze hab ich anzubieten.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Juni 2015)

jemand am Samstag vormittag Zeit und Lust
die Nideggener Trailjagt von Mtb Heinsberg nachzufahren ?


----------



## Gudyo (19. Juni 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
bin leider völlig raus fürs Wochenende, einerseits das Wetter aber schlimmer ist mein Hexenschuß der mich seid Mittwoch plagt. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Juni 2015)

Friedhelm, von dieser Stelle gute Besserung


----------



## Burmi (19. Juni 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Friedhelm, von dieser Stelle gute Besserung



Dito !!!



Cheffabrik schrieb:


> jemand am Samstag vormittag Zeit und Lust
> die Nideggener Trailjagt von Mtb Heinsberg nachzufahren ?



Lust schon, ich muss nur gegen 12 zur Welpenstunde  Wann willst du los und wie lang ist die Strecke.

@stempelchen64 
Hallo Dieter wer ist den dann heute unser Guide wenn Friedhelm aussetzt ??


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. Juni 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Dito !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erst mal gute Besserung Friedhelm, was den Guide betrifft dachte ich du lädst eine Tour von Dalheim runter und wir machen das dann zusammen. Bin jetzt auch mitbesitzer eines Navis habe das Ding aber noch nicht ausgepackt infolge dessen habe ich noch keinen Plan.
Uwe nächste Woche Samstag würde ich mitfahren. Diese Woche Samstag habe ich wieder eine Feier.

Gruß Dieter

PS:Ich würde auch woanders fahren Thorsten hauptsache fahren bin auf Entzug.


----------



## Gudyo (19. Juni 2015)

Danke Leute, wird schon.


----------



## Burmi (19. Juni 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Erst mal gute Besserung Friedhelm, was den Guide betrifft dachte ich du lädst eine Tour von Dalheim runter und wir machen das dann zusammen. Bin jetzt auch mitbesitzer eines Navis habe das Ding aber noch nicht ausgepackt infolge dessen habe ich noch keinen Plan.
> Uwe nächste Woche Samstag würde ich mitfahren. Diese Woche Samstag habe ich wieder eine Feier.
> 
> Gruß Dieter
> ...



Ok, dann schaue ich mal wo ich die Tour finde. Steht die auf der Seite vom MTB Heinsberg ?? Ist das die Tour hier ??

Regiontrack 16 "zwischen Dalheimer Mühle und Venekotensee"

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=detbgyxqcsgfbtid

@stempelchen64
Sofern das Wetter überhaupt eine Tour zulässt können wir gerne mal im fremden Terrain fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Burmi, ist nicht diese Tour. Schau mal unter HK 1 Rund um die Dahlheimer Mühle


----------



## Burmi (19. Juni 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Burmi, ist nicht diese Tour. Schau mal unter HK 1 Rund um die Dahlheimer Mühle



Gefunden, danke !!!


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. Juni 2015)

Hoffendlich bleibt es einigermaßen TROCKEN, hier in Altbier-City fängt es gerade an zu SCHIFFEN.


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Juni 2015)

euch dann heute mal eine schöne Tour
ich wollte morgen schon recht früh los, da ich nach Mittag auch Programm habe.
Mann könnte das ja nächsten Samstag in irgendeiner Form wiederholen.
Strecke ist laut Gpsies 43 km


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Juni 2015)

Nächsten Samstag würde ich,bis dato, mitfahren.


----------



## Burmi (20. Juni 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag würde ich,bis dato, mitfahren.



Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht. Was spricht gegen den Sonntag ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (20. Juni 2015)

bin heute die Runde gefahren- und fand's gut


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Juni 2015)

Wie gut ist gut?


----------



## Cheffabrik (20. Juni 2015)

Ich würde die Tour noch mal fahren, waren auch coole trails dabei.
Kommt jedoch nicht an die Ahr Tour ran.
Dort wurde man, finde ich noch mehr für die Kletterpassagen belohnt.


----------



## pAn1c (20. Juni 2015)

Klettern ist doch schon Belohnung genug


----------



## Cheffabrik (20. Juni 2015)

Christoph, wir sollten ein Team bilden, 
Ich werd dich bei den Kletterpassagen anfeuern. .....


----------



## Multichris66 (21. Juni 2015)

Tach zusammen,Friedhelm was macht denn der Rücken ?
Wie sieht es den mit Dienstagabend aus? Komme gerade nur einmal die Woche zum fahren. Vielleicht führt Uwe uns ja dann seine neue Berta vor.


----------



## Gudyo (21. Juni 2015)

Meinem Rücken geht es deutlich besser, Hubert sagt auch besseres Wetter ab Dienstag also wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Multichris66 (21. Juni 2015)

Süchtelnerhöhen &Dornbusch?
Von PM Schule aus?


----------



## Gudyo (21. Juni 2015)

Ok so machen wir das! 17.30 PMS und dann rüber zur SH.


----------



## Multichris66 (23. Juni 2015)

Lange nicht mehr mit Regenklamotten gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (23. Juni 2015)

Werd meine heut morgen auch mal entstauben


----------



## Multichris66 (23. Juni 2015)

Hier kommt gerade die Sonne raus.


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wir sind um 18:00 am PP SH.


----------



## Gudyo (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo Dieter, kommt uns doch bitte bis zum Bismarckturm entgegen, dass schaffen wir bis 18.02 Uhr 
Hier mal ne recht informative Seite aus den Niederlanden, die haben es drauf ihre Gegend zu vermarkten http://www.lustauflimburg.de/


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. Juni 2015)

Alles klar 18:02 Bismarckturm. Na dann bis heute Abend.


----------



## Gudyo (23. Juni 2015)

Hubert sagt ab 16 Uhr alles trocken am Niederrhein, wen das zutrifft werd ich aus der Kirche austreten und sein erster Jünger...
Bis nachher


----------



## Multichris66 (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## Multichris66 (23. Juni 2015)

Bruder Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2015)

Morgen zusammen, Hubert  ist schon Cool! Hat Spaß gemacht nach so langer Trockenheit mal wieder durch den Matsch zu fahren. Ist aber schon erstaunlich wie viel mehr Kraft es kostet sich gegen den Festhalter am Hinterrad durch zu setzen. Ich verabschiede mich jetzt für 3 lange Wochen in den Urlaub. Garmin hat schon die OSM Salzburger Land, Oberbayern  und Tirol gefüttert bekommen also kann es losgehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Juni 2015)

Morgen zusammen, das war eine schöne Tour wetter hat auch mitgemacht alles gut.Friedhelm dir wünsche ich nochmal einen schönen Tourenlastigen
Urlaub.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Cheffabrik (25. Juni 2015)

nabend zusammen,
jemand für's Wochenende was zu fahren geplant?
der Hubert hat ja nicht so schlimm angesagt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte Du .....


----------



## Cheffabrik (25. Juni 2015)

ich würd auch gern noch mal in die Eifel fahren...
ich fand's wie gesagt gut.
Würde evtl. noch versuchen,eine Runde um die Burg Nideggen einzubauen,
war das highlight meiner ersten Eifeltour


----------



## Cheffabrik (26. Juni 2015)

egal, nach allen Seiten offen,
wie Dieter immer sagt: hauptsache fahren!


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin Morgen raus (Eifeltour mit Uwe) muß arbeiten. Sonntag  10:30 Bocholt Ponyhof steht noch an, wer Lust hat
kann sich ja dranhängen. Ansonsten wünsche ich ein schönes WE.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (26. Juni 2015)

Sonntag hört sich gut an


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Juni 2015)

@Burmi :
http://neeswheels.anamedia.de


----------



## Burmi (28. Juni 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> @Burmi :
> http://neeswheels.anamedia.de



Thx, Mail an ihn ist raus


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Juni 2015)

Sonntag:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/index.php/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/317-nideggener-trailjagd-teil-1


----------



## Burmi (3. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sonntag:
> http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/index.php/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/317-nideggener-trailjagd-teil-1




Welche wollen wir fahren ?????


Nideggener Trailjagd Teil 1 - normal (mit insgesamt 4 längeren Anstiegen, lt. GPSies 43,2 Kilometer und 1071 Höhenmeter)
Nideggener Trailjagd Teil 1 - easygoing (mit insgesamt 3 längeren Anstiegen, lt. GPSies 32,6 Kilometer und 755 Höhenmeter)
Nideggener Trailjagd Teil 1 - extra (mit einem gegenüber der normal-Variante zusätzlichen Anstieg/Downhill am Rursee, dadurch aber auch nicht ganz crossfree, lt. GPSies 44,9 Kilometer und 1.410 Höhenmeter)


----------



## Burmi (3. Juli 2015)

@Wachtendonker 
@Cheffabrik 

Hier die Übersicht der maximalen Token in der Pike:

 Je nach Gabel-Modell ist die ist Anwendung der Tokens limitiert, hier findet ihr eine Übersicht wie viele ihr montieren könnt und wie sich diese auf die Kennlinie auswirken:


----------



## Cheffabrik (3. Juli 2015)

Den ersten könnte man je nach Laune mit dem Trail um Burg Nideggen erweitern


----------



## Cheffabrik (3. Juli 2015)

Sehr hilfreich


----------



## Cheffabrik (3. Juli 2015)

auch sehr gute Beschreibung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03/10/rock-shox-pike-federkennlinie-anpassen-token/


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Juli 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Den ersten könnte man je nach Laune mit dem Trail um Burg Nideggen erweitern


Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (3. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ok



Ok


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Juli 2015)

Wochenende Eifel Versuch 2.0!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (7. Juli 2015)

Was steht denn an?


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. Juli 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Welche wollen wir fahren ?????
> 
> 
> Nideggener Trailjagd Teil 1 - normal (mit insgesamt 4 längeren Anstiegen, lt. GPSies 43,2 Kilometer und 1071 Höhenmeter)
> ...



Teil 1 normal


----------



## Hardtail-GK (7. Juli 2015)

Danke - habt ihr schon eine Zeit (Sa oder So + Uhrzeit) und einen Anfahrtsplan (Bahn, Fahrgemeinschaft, mit dem Rad ). Bzw. erst mal andersrum: könnte man sich je nach Eckdaten noch anschließen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juli 2015)

Klar.

Der Tag ist noch nicht Fix.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juli 2015)

Es wird der Sonntag werden..

Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr Obermaubach.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (8. Juli 2015)

Sonntach sieht schlecht bei mir aus aber nicht unmöglich - ich meld mich morgen nochmal mit definitivem Feedback.


----------



## Boge (8. Juli 2015)

eifel-mtb-guide.de/tdh-2015

Vielleicht ist das auch eine Alternative und den 16.08. schon einmal vormerken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (8. Juli 2015)

Hört sich gut an.
Radeln für nen guten Zweck
Wenn's passt gerne


----------



## Hardtail-GK (9. Juli 2015)

Sonntag klappt leider nicht bei mir, euch viel Spaß


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Es wird der Sonntag werden..
> 
> Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr Obermaubach.


Verschoben auf Samstag, wegen Wetter.....


----------



## Hardtail-GK (9. Juli 2015)

Schade, Samstag hat ich jetzt schon anderweitig verplant .. aber die Trails laufen ja nicht weg


----------



## pAn1c (9. Juli 2015)

Ist jemand bei der lokalen Sonntagsrunde dabei?


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. Juli 2015)

Wenn's Wetter passt,  bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (10. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mein Rad heute oder morgen bekomme dann bin ich Sonntag um 10:30 am Ponyhof (Bocholt).
Natürlich nur wenn es Wettermäßig passt.


----------



## Landmichel (10. Juli 2015)

Bin Sonntag dabei.


----------



## pAn1c (11. Juli 2015)

Dieter, was macht dein Rad?


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Juli 2015)

Rad ist in Ordnung,bis gleich bei Michael.


----------



## pAn1c (12. Juli 2015)

Sauber


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es hiermit aus?
http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/TRAILS/index.php

Jemand dabei?


----------



## Rottifan (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen bekomme in ca. 5-7 Tagen mein MTB und bin absoluter Anfänger suche netten anschluss
achso komme aus Nettetal-Kaldenkirchen


----------



## Cheffabrik (12. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es hiermit aus?
> http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/TRAILS/index.php
> 
> Jemand dabei?


sieht sehr gut aus, Michael
man kann sich ja mal langsam ran tasten
trag mich hiermit schon mal in die Teilnehmerliste ein


----------



## Nikedge (12. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es hiermit aus?
> http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/TRAILS/index.php
> 
> Jemand dabei?


 Wäre auch dabei...


----------



## Taz69 (12. Juli 2015)

Moin,
für mich ist dat nix glaub das würde auch mit meinem Hardtail schei... aussehen

Mal kurz was ansprechen: Ich schlage mal vor in der KW 30 am Sa. 25.7. 2015 Brunssumer Heide

Falls Wetter passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (12. Juli 2015)

brunssumer heide bin ich auch gerne wieder dabei,
da kann man mal gar nichts falsch machen


----------



## Gudyo (12. Juli 2015)

Brunsum und Filtys dabei wenn das Wetter passt.  War gestern auf dem Hirschbichel vom Hintersee aus, hätte Kot..n können, teilweise 30% Steigung. Waren 56 km mit 1800 hm. Das Panorama lst schon gewaltige, ob ich das noch mal mache, glaub ich aber nicht . Dienstag mach ich mit nem Local die Winkelmoosalm, er hat mir empfohlen Knieschoner zu besorgen bin mal gespannt, bin bislang nur dran vorbei gefahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (12. Juli 2015)

Friedhelm, dir weiterhin nen schönen Urlaub
ist schön wenn du wieder hier bist, ist bisschen ruhig in Gladbach geworden


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Juli 2015)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> für mich ist dat nix glaub das würde auch mit meinem Hardtail schei... aussehen
> 
> Mal kurz was ansprechen: Ich schlage mal vor in der KW 30 am Sa. 25.7. 2015 Brunssumer Heide
> ...


Also Brunssumer Heide da wäre ich auch wieder dabei,ist vorgemerkt. Was den Bike-Park betrifft später mal, wenn ich ein Fully besitze.Noch einen schönen Urlaub Friedhelm und viel Spaß auf der Winkelmoosalm.


----------



## Cheffabrik (12. Juli 2015)

Rottifan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen bekomme in ca. 5-7 Tagen mein MTB und bin absoluter Anfänger suche netten anschluss
> achso komme aus Nettetal-Kaldenkirchen


Hallo Rottifan,
Wenn du netten Anschluss suchst, bist du hier eigentlich genau richtig.
Ich bin hier auch als MTB Newbie im Frühjahr zum ersten Mal mitgefahren.
Wurde von den Jungs toll aufgenommen, die eigentlich alles andere andere als Anfänger sind.
Mein Nachbar fängt mit dem Biken auch in den nächsten Wochen an.
Vielleicht schließt du dich einfach mal unter der Woche an, um mal rein zu schnuppern
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nikedge (12. Juli 2015)

Muss die nächsten zwei Wochenenden arbeiten, also leider raus für Brunssum.


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Freunde der Ahr.

Nachdem die 2. Eifelrunde auch zu den Touren "muß ich nicht nochmal fahren gehört" habe ich mal eine Ahr Tour 3.0 erstellt. Die erste Waldabfahrt habe ich rausgenommen, dafür eine 2. Schrock Runde eingebaut. Am Ende nicht Crossfree..
40KM mit 1250Hm laut GPS Tour.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.143052.html
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mtgbrkktfhnfneyv

Oder auf die Touren des Spazierenfahrer warten.

Brunssum-dabei.

@Rottifan : einfach mitfahren....


----------



## Rottifan (12. Juli 2015)

Würde ich dann sehr gerne wie erfahre ich denn genau wann und wo es los geht? Aber wie gesagt bekomme mein bike erst in 5-7 Werktagen


----------



## Nikedge (12. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Ahr.
> 
> Nachdem die 2. Eifelrunde auch zu den Touren "muß ich nicht nochmal fahren gehört" habe ich mal eine Ahr Tour 3.0 erstellt. Die erste Waldabfahrt habe ich rausgenommen, dafür eine 2. Schrock Runde eingebaut. Am Ende nicht Crossfree..
> 40KM mit 1250Hm laut GPS Tour.
> ...


Sieht nicht verkehrt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (13. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Ahr.
> 
> Nachdem die 2. Eifelrunde auch zu den Touren "muß ich nicht nochmal fahren gehört" habe ich mal eine Ahr Tour 3.0 erstellt. Die erste Waldabfahrt habe ich rausgenommen, dafür eine 2. Schrock Runde eingebaut. Am Ende nicht Crossfree..
> 40KM mit 1250Hm laut GPS Tour.
> ...



freu mich schon drauf...


----------



## Taz69 (13. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Ahr. 1250Hm laut GPS Tour.
> 
> @Rottifan : einfach mitfahren....



Moin ,zum Wandern vielleicht

Für Brunssum können gerne noch Terminvorschläge gemacht werden


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Juli 2015)

Rottifan schrieb:


> Würde ich dann sehr gerne wie erfahre ich denn genau wann und wo es los geht? Aber wie gesagt bekomme mein bike erst in 5-7 Werktagen


Hallo Rottifan wir treffen uns Dienstags meistens Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen oder Funkmast Harfweg ca. 17:30 oder 18:00. Sonntags Treffpunkt Kinderponyhof in Bocholt 10:30 ansonsten einfach mal ins Forum schauen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rottifan (13. Juli 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Rottifan wir treffen uns Dienstags meistens Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen oder Funkmast Harfweg ca. 17:30 oder 18:00. Sonntags Treffpunkt Kinderponyhof in Bocholt 10:30 ansonsten einfach mal ins Forum schauen.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rottifan (13. Juli 2015)

Danke Dieter 
für die Info melde mich sobald ich mein Bike habe

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Burmi (13. Juli 2015)

Brunsum-----dabei !!!!

Ahrtour 3.0-----dito !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (13. Juli 2015)

Bin jetzt erstmal 10 Tage in Urlaub. Danach wird wieder angegriffen,versprochen.


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juli 2015)

War eine geile Tour heute. Bin völlig am Arsch aber Kopfkino will nicht enden. Bilder und Video kommen später. Anderes Thema, wenn noch jemand eine XT Bremse haben will, Bescheid sagen, ich rüste alles um auf MT7. Jetzt werde ich ein bis fünf Heldenbier trinken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Juli 2015)

Abend zusammen, wer hat Lust morgen so ca. 8:00 oder 8:30 eine Tour zu fahren, wohin mal sehen bin ja flexibel,

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rottifan (18. Juli 2015)

So habe jetzt mein bike heute abgeholt und jetzt freue ich mich über Termine


----------



## Rottifan (18. Juli 2015)

So meine erste frage welches kettenöl und welches öl für die Federgabel benutzt ihr?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P. (18. Juli 2015)

Rottifan schrieb:


> So habe jetzt mein bike heute abgeholt und jetzt freue ich mich über Termine


Schade, kam ne Stunde zu spät dein Post komme gerade rein, war ne Runde SH.

MfG

Olli


----------



## Hardtail-GK (18. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es hiermit aus?
> http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/TRAILS/index.php
> 
> Jemand dabei?



Immer gerne ... und morgen wieder


----------



## Gudyo (18. Juli 2015)

Rottifan schrieb:


> So meine erste frage welches kettenöl und welches öl für die Federgabel benutzt ihr?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Das sind ja gleich 2 Fragen  und nicht die leichtesten.
Wenn es Nass ist, brauchts ein Öl das gut an der Kette haftet, im Trockenen eher ein dünnflüssiges/wachshaltiges was schmutzabweisend ist. Eine ultimative Empfehlung würde mich über Nacht reicher als Bill Gates machen. Guter Kompromiss sind die Öl/Wachsmischungen von z.B. Finish Line , Dynamic oder was sonst noch so alles zu kaufen gibt.

Gabel? Meinst du für drinnen oder für die Holme? Für die Holme reicht Balistol oder Brunox, für drinnen weiß ich nicht, hab nur Fettschmierung.

Lass auf jeden Fall die Finger von flüchtigen Rostlösern wie Caramba oder WD 40, weder an Kette noch an Dichtungen kommen die gut weil die die Teile komplett trockenlegen.

Ach ja, bin wieder zuhause. Ab Dienstag greif ich euch wieder unter eure beharrten Arme 
PS: Hab meine Hope Nabe am HR geschreddert, Sperrklinke gebrochen, Freilauflager gebrochen, kannst dir vorstellen wie die Achse aussieht. Also wer zufällig einen kennt, der einen kennt, der sowas günstig.... ach was, Wunschdenken. 

Gruß Gudyo


----------



## Rottifan (18. Juli 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Das sind ja gleich 2 Fragen  und nicht die leichtesten.
> Wenn es Nass ist, brauchts ein Öl das gut an der Kette haftet, im Trockenen eher ein dünnflüssiges/wachshaltiges was schmutzabweisend ist. Eine ultimative Empfehlung würde mich über Nacht reicher als Bill Gates machen. Guter Kompromiss sind die Öl/Wachsmischungen von z.B. Finish Line , Dynamic oder was sonst noch so alles zu kaufen gibt.
> 
> Gabel? Meinst du für drinnen oder für die Holme? Für die Holme reicht Balistol oder Brunox, für drinnen weiß ich nicht, hab nur Fettschmierung.
> ...


Super vielen dank für die info , ja meinte die Holme habe mal im Netz geschaut und für die kette von ProGold was gefunden


----------



## Cheffabrik (18. Juli 2015)

Rottifan schrieb:


> So habe jetzt mein bike heute abgeholt und jetzt freue ich mich über Termine


wenn es morgen früh trocken ist, fahren wir die Sonntagsrunde vom Ponyhof in Bocholt aus.
ist vieleicht was für dich. Treffpunkt ist um 10:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rottifan (18. Juli 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> wenn es morgen früh trocken ist, fahren wir die Sonntagsrunde vom Ponyhof in Bocholt aus.
> ist vieleicht was für dich. Treffpunkt ist um 10:30


Sonntags schaffe ich es eher selten wenn nur zum späten Nachmittag leider


----------



## Taz69 (18. Juli 2015)

Rottifan schrieb:


> Sonntags, wenn nur zum späten Nachmittag leider


Moin,
einem Mtb'ler mehr im Lande hammer heute eine schöne Tour im Dalheimer/Birgelner Wäldchen gemacht. Schön die alten aber immer noch sehhhrrrrrr guten Trails zu surfen.Soooooo,es steht noch eine Tour nach Brunssum und zum schönen Hasselbach aus.Wie sieht es mit Zeit/Termine aus? müssen mal langsam anfangen sonst jibt dat nix mit euch


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Nächstes WE dabei.


----------



## Cheffabrik (18. Juli 2015)

Bei der Auswahl der Termine aussen vor. Bin in den nächsten Wochen völlig flexibel und kann wahrscheinlich vieles mitfahren


----------



## stempelchen64 (18. Juli 2015)

Tja, das war eine richtig geile Tour, Dank nochmal an den Guide super Trails  grinse nur noch. Nächstes WE bin mit dabei egal wohin.
Da ich Urlaub habe bin ich flexibel Brunssum auf jeden fall. Bis Morgen Ponyhof.
Gruß Dieter

PS: Thomas ich habe keinen Kuchen mehr bekommen,war zuspät.


----------



## Taz69 (19. Juli 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> PS: Thomas ich habe keinen Kuchen mehr bekommen,war zuspät.


 ich hatte 2 große und mit dem Gedanken an deinem, habe ich einfach alles unter Sahne versteckt
Mir ist es egal was wir fahren


----------



## Burmi (19. Juli 2015)

Rottifan schrieb:


> So meine erste frage welches kettenöl und welches öl für die Federgabel benutzt ihr?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Nun ja die Gabel wird eigentlich von innen geschmiert. Öle von außen sind nicht nötig und sollen auch nicht gut für die Abstreifringe sein. Einfach mal hier im Forum die Suche bemühen. Ich reinige die Federelemte an meinem Fully mit einem feuchten Lappen und gut ist. Für die Kette habe ich ein nicht so billiges Öl mit guter Haftung aus dem Bikeladen. 5€ die kleine Flasche. Kette gelegentlich mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl reinigen und nach dem trocknen ölen. Die Kette ist ein Verschleißteile und nach 1000-2500 Km fällig für die Verwertung.


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Juli 2015)

Ausgangspunkt einer zweitägigen Tour könnte Manderscheid werden
Von dort aus könnte man einen Rundkurs entlang des Lieserpfads bis Wittlich planen
Am nächsten Tag einen Rundkurs entlang des Lieserpfads bis Daun
Tourvorschläge gibt es im Netz genug


----------



## Gudyo (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe Morgen noch Urlaub weil ich einiges erledigen muss. Ab 12 Uhr hätte ich Bock ne Tour zu fahren. Jemand Zeit und Lust? Kann auch gern nach Overloon oder Horst gehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Juli 2015)

Wollte morgen eigentlich pausieren, 
hört sich aber zu gut an.
Ich bin dabei, wohin ist mir egal
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gudyo (19. Juli 2015)

Auf dich hatte ich gebaut Uwe  Horst, würde sich anbieten, kenne ich nämlich noch nicht. Passt 12 bei mir, dann aufladen und hinfahren?


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Juli 2015)

passt perfekt, kenne Horst auch noch nicht
bin um 12 bei dir


----------



## Burmi (20. Juli 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Ausgangspunkt einer zweitägigen Tour könnte Manderscheid werden
> Von dort aus könnte man einen Rundkurs entlang des Lieserpfads bis Wittlich planen
> Am nächsten Tag einen Rundkurs entlang des Lieserpfads bis Daun
> Tourvorschläge gibt es im Netz genug



Ja das hört sich doch gut an !!!


----------



## Gudyo (20. Juli 2015)

Die Idee den Lieserpfad zu nehmen ist gut aber ob die Tour für 2 Tage reicht möchte ich bezweifeln. 43 km mit 1100 hm, bei eurem Tritt schaffen wir das an einem sonnigen Vormittag ;-)


----------



## Cheffabrik (20. Juli 2015)

In Manderscheid könnte man noch die Burgen in einer Runde einbauen, soll auch sehr schön sein.
Wenn man vielleicht noch ein bisschen gemeinsam dran feilt, könnte es was werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (20. Juli 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> In Manderscheid könnte man noch die Burgen in einer Runde einbauen, soll auch sehr schön sein.
> Wenn man vielleicht noch ein bisschen gemeinsam dran feilt, könnte es was werden



Hier: http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=medienmensch

finden sich einige Touren in der Nähe von Bad Münstereifel. Wobei die Nr:14 (Belgien) mir am besten gefällt. Vielleicht sollten wir zwei davon auswählen und gut ist. Da sich ja niemand von uns so richtig in der Gegend auskennt, sollten wir uns vielleicht an Touren aus dem Netz halten. Eine Unterkunft in der Nähe müssen wir ja auch noch finden !!! Was meint ihr ???


----------



## Cheffabrik (20. Juli 2015)

die Tour in Belgien sieht auch gut aus
wenn wir uns dafür entscheiden, würde ich als zweite Tour
den "längsten Downhill von Belgien" von MTB Heinsberg vorschlagen.
hatte ich für mich so schon mal ins Auge gefasst.
liegt gleich um die Ecke


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. Juli 2015)

Na dann hau ich auch mal einen raus, Pfälzer-Wald rund um`s Johanniskreuz da gibt`s ungefähr 300km Singeltrails. Letztendlich ist es mir egal Hauptsache ich komme hier mal raus und sehe was anderes. Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Wie wäre es mi einer kleinen Runde heute Abend


----------



## Gudyo (20. Juli 2015)

He ihr, was habt ihr mit dem Sommer angestellt? Freitag noch 39 Grad und strahlend blauer Himmel und jetzt? Morgen 17.30 PMS oder 18 Uhr SH, kommt drauf an wer Hier schreit.
Gruß Friedhelm
Rothaarsteig? evt. mit Park (Willingen oder WB)


----------



## Taz69 (20. Juli 2015)

Moin Mädels ,

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hiiccmzguywcuysq

Hier sind 2 Tracks


----------



## Taz69 (20. Juli 2015)

Hier der 2. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gynfzqbxtnaskqzn

Start wäre in Gressenich am Friedhof ,Straße : auf der Eiche, Samstag um 11Uhr


----------



## Burmi (20. Juli 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> die Tour in Belgien sieht auch gut aus
> wenn wir uns dafür entscheiden, würde ich als zweite Tour
> den "längsten Downhill von Belgien" von MTB Heinsberg vorschlagen.
> hatte ich für mich so schon mal ins Auge gefasst.
> liegt gleich um die Ecke



Na das passt ja !!!



stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Na dann hau ich auch mal einen raus, Pfälzer-Wald rund um`s Johanniskreuz da gibt`s ungefähr 300km Singeltrails. Letztendlich ist es mir egal Hauptsache ich komme hier mal raus und sehe was anderes. Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.
> 
> Gruß Dieter
> 
> PS: Wie wäre es mi einer kleinen Runde heute Abend



Johanniskreuz war ich schon mit dem Mopped.  Sehr schöne Gegend dort. Leider ist die Anreise doch deutlich länger als in die Eifel oder nach Belgien. Mein Vorschlag wäre, wir fahren die beiden Touren in Belgien mit dem längsten Singeltrail und bequatschen dann dort die nächsten Touren ggf zum Jk


----------



## Burmi (20. Juli 2015)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels ,
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hiiccmzguywcuysq
> 
> Hier sind 2 Tracks





Taz69 schrieb:


> Hier der 2. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gynfzqbxtnaskqzn
> 
> Start wäre in Gressenich am Friedhof ,Straße : auf der Eiche, Samstag um 11Uhr



Boahh dafür muss ich aber erst ins Trainingslager. Ganz schön viele Hm


----------



## Gudyo (20. Juli 2015)

70 bis 80 km mit 1500 bis 2000 hm? Das nimmt  ja Formen an wie zu Reigis besten Zeiten. Da bin ich raus, wen ihr mal wieder vernünftig werdet klinke ich mich auch wieder ein. Dennoch viel Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. Juli 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Na das passt ja !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Johanniskreuz war ich schon mit dem Mopped.  Sehr schöne Gegend dort. Leider ist die Anreise doch deutlich länger als in die Eifel oder nach Belgien. Mein Vorschlag wäre, wir fahren die beiden Touren in Belgien mit dem längsten Singeltrail und bequatschen dann dort die nächsten Touren ggf zum Jk


Kein Problem machen wir die Touren in Belgien und dann schauen wir mal. Was sagst du Uwe?

Was den Samstag betrifft sind ja einige Hm gibt's vielleicht auch eine short Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung der Track hat keine 2000hm.Wenn ich die kürze ,gehen immer die guten Trails verloren. Da muss ich mal schauen ob ich was anderes habe. Also alles auf 0


----------



## Rottifan (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen verstehe nur Bahnhof aber egal also ich hätte diese Woche immer ab 16 uhr zeit aber wie gesagt bin grade damit erst angefangen


----------



## Rottifan (20. Juli 2015)

Gibt oder habt ihr eine whatsapp Gruppe?


----------



## Cheffabrik (20. Juli 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Kein Problem machen wir die Touren in Belgien und dann schauen wir mal. Was sagst du Uwe?
> 
> Was den Samstag betrifft sind ja einige Hm gibt's vielleicht auch eine short Version.



bin voll einverstanden, kenne Belgien mit dem Rad gar nicht...
samstag lässt sich sicher was finden, wo alle Spass dran haben


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Von wieviel Touren an welchen Tagen redet ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Juli 2015)

Rottifan schrieb:


> Gibt oder habt ihr eine whatsapp Gruppe?


Ja gibt es. Der Burmi ist der Admin.


----------



## Cheffabrik (20. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Von wieviel Touren an welchen Tagen redet ihr eigentlich?


wir haben mit mindestens 3  Bikern ab der nächsten Woche zusammen Urlaub ( Dieter, Thorsten, ich)
Dadurch ist die Idee entstanden, eine zweitägige Tour zu machen, welche eine längere Anreise zulässt. Mal Sachen, die man an einem normalem Wochenende vielleicht nicht fahren kann


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, heute 18:00 PP SH?(Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen)
Oder sollen wir uns woanders treffen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo, da ich heute Nachmittag frei habe, werde ich ab hier so um 14:30 über Haus Galgenvenn,  Heidemoore, Richtung Weißer Stein fahren.  Weckt das Interesse? Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (21. Juli 2015)

ich treff mich mit Dieter, dann kommen wir zu dir, bis später


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Juli 2015)

Also ich bin um 18:00 am PP SH mal schauen wer kommt.Bring noch den Uwe mit und vielleicht Rottifan (Stefan) neuer.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (21. Juli 2015)

Werde da sein!


----------



## pAn1c (21. Juli 2015)

Alles klar


----------



## Burmi (22. Juli 2015)

Da waren wir doch schon mal vor der Eröffnung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Cheffabrik (22. Juli 2015)

Dieter und ich sind heute die Hasselbach Tour in einer 'light' Version aus dem Internet gefahren
weniger Kilometer (52) und weniger hm (800) bedeuteten aber auch einen geringen Teil an schönen Trails.
wir haben zwischendurch vermutet, das derjenige, der die Tour ins Netz gestellt hat,
mit dem Rennrad unterwegs war 
einmal jedoch den Einstieg in den trail gefunden, wunderbar.
wenn es jemandem gelingt die Trails in eine schöne Tour einzubinden, ist es perfekt.
Werde die Tour in der Full Version testen um zu sehen  ob es dann perfekt ist
war auf jeden Fall eine der lustigsten Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (23. Juli 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Dieter und ich sind heute die Hasselbach Tour in einer 'light' Version aus dem Internet gefahren
> weniger Kilometer (52) und weniger hm (800) bedeuteten aber auch einen geringen Teil an schönen Trails.
> wir haben zwischendurch vermutet, das derjenige, der die Tour ins Netz gestellt hat,
> mit dem Rennrad unterwegs war
> ...



Ich hoffe ihr habt nächste Woche noch Schmalz in den Beinen den ab dem 27.07. hab ich Urlaub


----------



## Gudyo (23. Juli 2015)

Moin Zusammen,
ich fahr heute ab 17.30 PMS Richtung Hariksee.
Jemand zufällig einen 60,70 oder 80 mm Syntace Vorbau Mega oder F149 zu verkaufen?
Ich fahre am Samstag, den 8 August nach Willingen, voraussichtlich fährt Jean mit. Wen noch jemand Lust hat auf Bikepark, Mitfahrer sind willkommen. Will endlich mal mein Nicolai testen.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Multichris66 (23. Juli 2015)

Sorry Friedhelm bin zwar aus dem Urlaub zurück,habe mir aber eine Erkältung mitgebracht,melde mich wenn ich wieder Luft bekomme. Bisdahin haltet mir die Trails Unkraut frei.


----------



## Burmi (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo in die Runde, nachdem am Samstag ja die Luftfeuchtigkeit deutlich zu hoch sein soll wollte ich mal fragen, wie es dann am Sonntag mit einer schönen Tour aussieht. Mal abgesehen von der üblichen Ponyhofgeschichte  Bin für alle Schandtaten bereit !!!!!!


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juli 2015)

Ui, Ersatzteile sind alle da, Lenker, Nabe, Bremse also morgen basteln und Sonntag fahren.
Ich wollte vielleicht vom WS in Richtung 8terbahn und dann Tass Kaff in der Dahlheimer Mühle schlürfen.
Start dachte ich so an 11 Uhr WS


----------



## Cheffabrik (24. Juli 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, nachdem am Samstag ja die Luftfeuchtigkeit deutlich zu hoch sein soll wollte ich mal fragen, wie es dann am Sonntag mit einer schönen Tour aussieht. Mal abgesehen von der üblichen Ponyhofgeschichte  Bin für alle Schandtaten bereit !!!!!!


 
Sonntag ne schöne Tour ist nix gegen einzuwenden. Ich verlass mich da mal ganz auf die Spezialisten


----------



## Burmi (24. Juli 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ui, Ersatzteile sind alle da, Lenker, Nabe, Bremse also morgen basteln und Sonntag fahren.
> Ich wollte vielleicht vom WS in Richtung 8terbahn und dann Tass Kaff in der Dahlheimer Mühle schlürfen.
> Start dachte ich so an 11 Uhr WS





Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Sonntag ne schöne Tour ist nix gegen einzuwenden. Ich verlass mich da mal ganz auf die Spezialisten



Klingt gut. Parken am WS und dann los. Endet die Tour an der Dahlheimer Mühle oder wieder am WS ???


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juli 2015)

Von der Dahlheimer Mühle geht's wieder Retour zum WS aber halt ein wenig anders.
WS Richtung Swalmen, 8ter-Bahn, 7 Hügel, Meinwege, Dahlheimer Mühle, Meinwege, 7 Hügel, Schwalmauen, Depot, WS


----------



## Burmi (24. Juli 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Von der Dahlheimer Mühle geht's wieder Retour zum WS aber halt ein wenig anders.
> WS Richtung Swalmen, 8ter-Bahn, 7 Hügel, Meinwege, Dahlheimer Mühle, Meinwege, 7 Hügel, Schwalmauen, Depot, WS



Sehr schön ,klingt spannend. Bin dabei 

Wenn du einen Track hast, unterstütze ich beim navigieren


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Juli 2015)

Sonntag 11:00 Parkplatz WS an der Kneipe. Ich bin dabei,vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt einen Hardtailfahrer mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Juli 2015)

Komme ich auch mit.


----------



## Olli.P. (24. Juli 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Von der Dahlheimer Mühle geht's wieder Retour zum WS aber halt ein wenig anders.
> WS Richtung Swalmen, 8ter-Bahn, 7 Hügel, Meinwege, Dahlheimer Mühle, Meinwege, 7 Hügel, Schwalmauen, Depot, WS


Wie siehts aus an der Mühle, Rothenbachtrail dabei oder nur Kaffe, Kuchen und zurück?

MfG

Olli


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juli 2015)

Gibt keinen Track, da simmer aber schon öfter gewesen, ob wir über Rothenbach anfahren entscheiden wir kurzfristig denk ich.


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juli 2015)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.143417.html

Ahr 4.0


----------



## Nikedge (25. Juli 2015)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## Cheffabrik (25. Juli 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.143417.html
> 
> Ahr 4.0



das wird wohl keine einfache Nummer !
würde ich trotzdem mal probieren, kommen bestimmt paar schöne Sachen


----------



## Burmi (25. Juli 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> das wird wohl keine einfache Nummer !
> würde ich trotzdem mal probieren, kommen bestimmt paar schöne Sachen



Wann fahren wir die ????


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juli 2015)

Ihr habt doch Urlaub....


----------



## Gudyo (25. Juli 2015)

Hubert gibt grünes Licht bis 18 Uhr, ich fahr hier um  10.15 mit dem Auto los. Mitfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (26. Juli 2015)

Bin raus.


----------



## Gudyo (26. Juli 2015)

Sind heil und trocken Daheim, neugierige Nachbarin wollte unbedingt mal Fully fahren, Uwe muß jetzt doppelt aufpassen, mein Riesenrad war gottlob zu groß . War ne geile Tour heute mit euch! 
Donnerstag wen das Wetter mitspielt nördliche Landwehrrunde über Rickelrath.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Juli 2015)

18:07 Uhr hier regnet es..........!

Tour war gut.


----------



## Cheffabrik (26. Juli 2015)

Hubert wie immer ne Punktlandung
Sehr schöne Tour heute 
Friedhelm, ich bring Donnerstag meinen Nachbarn mit, hab grad noch mit ihm gequatscht


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Juli 2015)

Sehr schöne Tour hat wieder mal Spaß gemacht mit euch. Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour jetzt freu ich mich auf die Ahr-Tour 3,0 am Mittwoch alles weitere dann über What's App Gruppe. Schönen Abend wünsche ich dann noch.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (26. Juli 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour hat wieder mal Spaß gemacht mit euch. Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour jetzt freu ich mich auf die Ahr-Tour 3,0 am Mittwoch alles weitere dann über What's App Gruppe. Schönen Abend wünsche ich dann noch.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Dem schließe ich mich mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (28. Juli 2015)

So nun mal sortieren:
Donnerstag 30. Juli Treff Paul Moor Schule 17.30: Hausrunde über Rickelrath, Schriefers, Müllberg.
Samstag 01. August : Brunsum?
Samstag 08. August : Willingen, Abfahrt 7.00 Uhr
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. Juli 2015)

Ich tendiere Samtag eher zu einer Ahr Tour......


----------



## Gudyo (29. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Anreise mit Auto ist eh gegeben also schließe ich mich an, egal wo es hingeht.
@jean: Wann kann ich dir die Code vorbeibringen? Bei mir geht es so gegen 17 Uhr unter der Woche.
@Donnerstag: Reicht 18 Uhr?


----------



## Taz69 (29. Juli 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> @Donnerstag: Reicht 18 Uhr?



Moin Moin,ja würde besser klappen,geht Treffen vielleicht am Stadion oder an der Feuerwehr.

heute Abend kleine Müllberg MG1/MG2 Runde


----------



## Gudyo (29. Juli 2015)

Heute leider keine Zeit, morgen geht klar 18 Uhr Feuerwehr


----------



## freakadelle88 (29. Juli 2015)

@ Friedhelm: Willingen bin ich dabei. Meine Bremse ist endlich angekommen. Nur noch montieren dann gehts los. Hast du einen Drehmomentschlüssel für die Scheiben und ne feine Metallsäge??? Ich hab mir noch einen neuen Lenker dazu geholt und der müßte noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## Gudyo (29. Juli 2015)

Schlüssel ja. Säge nein.


----------



## Cheffabrik (31. Juli 2015)

sehr schöne Runde gestern Abend,
Trails waren für meinen Geschmack wie für das Wetter gemacht
Wenn Brunssum wie geplant am Wochenende ansteht, bin ich gern dabei


----------



## Gudyo (31. Juli 2015)

Jop, fand ich auch! Endlich wieder Mocke!! Also die Empfehlung der Mitnahme einer Eisensäge auf der nächsten Tour würde laut meiner Chefin die Absicht einer vorsätzlichen Sachbeschädigung implizieren, wen ich weis was das bedeutet äussere ich mich noch mal zu den Pollern an der Schwalmbrücke 
Heute jemand unterwegs so ab 16 Uhr?
Morgen 10.15 Abfahrt Richtung Gangelt! Ein Mitfahrer willkommen.
@jean: Brauchste den Drehmomentschlüssel? Ansonsten zieh ich die Schrauben mit dem kurzen Teil eines Hakenschlüssel fest, sind so um die 4 Nm, dann noch eine 8tel- Drehung mit dem langen Ende. Entspricht ca. 7 Nm und dürfte ausreichend sein da die Schrauben ja selbstsichernd sind.
So geh jetzt mal Handbücher lesen zu Zug- und Druckstufe.
Gruß


----------



## Multichris66 (2. August 2015)

Friedhelm,morgen 17,30 Uhr PMS ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (2. August 2015)

He Chris, werde da sein.

Nachtrag: http://www.ctbergischland.de/

Ich werde wohl hinfahren, im Ruhrgebiet geht ja nicht so viel dieses Jahr. Geplant hab ich die kleine Tour.


----------



## Cheffabrik (2. August 2015)

häng mich mal einfach dran


----------



## Multichris66 (2. August 2015)

Geil,ich freu mich.


----------



## Cheffabrik (3. August 2015)

Schöne Feierabendrunde heute !
morgen, Dienstag schon jemand was vor, "After Rain" ?


----------



## Taz69 (4. August 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> häng mich mal einfach dran


Moin,ich auch wenns Wetter passt usw die 71er


----------



## Gudyo (4. August 2015)

Um die Verwirrung nicht eskalieren zu lassen, das "Häng mich dran" von Uwe bezog sich wohl nur auf die Tour gestern Abend. Mein Vorschlag mit der CTF kam erst als Nachtrag. Mit Samstag sieht nicht so rosig aus in Willingen. Werde Donnerstag entscheiden ob ich hin fahr oder nicht. 400km An- und Abreise sind bei Regen nicht zielführend. Donnerstag würde ich gern noch mal nach Hinsbeck wen das Wetter mitspielt. So, Kaffee ist durch, muß weg........


----------



## Burmi (4. August 2015)

Ich mache am Samstag Vormittag einen Fahrtechnikkurs in Düsseldorf bei 

http://www.ridefirst.de

Level 2

Ein Platz ist noch frei. Bin gespannt. 

@Wachtendonker 

Für die Ahr am Samstag bin ich damit raus. Sonntag würde gehen !


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. August 2015)

Sollten wir Sonntag als Ahrtag festhalten....


----------



## Cheffabrik (4. August 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sollten wir Sonntag als Ahrtag festhalten....


also wenn's Sonntag an die Ahr geht
würd ich mich da gern anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (4. August 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> also wenn's Sonntag an die Ahr geht
> würd ich mich da gern anschließen



Mit Stand heute dabei


----------



## Gudyo (4. August 2015)

Da simmer dabei


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. August 2015)

Wenn bei mir nix dazwischen kommt,fahre ich mit. Könnte dann auch einen mitnehmen.


----------



## Gudyo (5. August 2015)

Jemand heute unterwegs? Muss ein Päckchen wegschicken hätte dann aber so ab 18 Uhr Zeit und Bock. Ich Troll hab Bremsscheiben bestellt in 160 statt 180, die könnt ich als Ohrringe tragen so niedlich sehen die aus. @Michel: Hab gestern 3 Schläuche gekillt bei dem Versuch einen Rocket Ron auf ne ZTR Arch zu ziehen, ist nicht zu glauben, habs dann sein gelassen und nen NN aufgezogen.
Mal zu Samstag, was genau so in Hm und Strecke haben wir den ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. August 2015)

Wo willst du heute fahren? Muss mein Rad nach Werkstatt noch testen.


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. August 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Wo willst du heute fahren? Muss mein Rad nach Werkstatt noch testen.





Gudyo schrieb:


> Jemand heute unterwegs? Muss ein Päckchen wegschicken hätte dann aber so ab 18 Uhr Zeit und Bock. Ich Troll hab Bremsscheiben bestellt in 160 statt 180, die könnt ich als Ohrringe tragen so niedlich sehen die aus. @Michel: Hab gestern 3 Schläuche gekillt bei dem Versuch einen Rocket Ron auf ne ZTR Arch zu ziehen, ist nicht zu glauben, habs dann sein gelassen und nen NN aufgezogen.
> Mal zu Samstag, was genau so in Hm und Strecke haben wir den ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (5. August 2015)

Sonntag, natürlich
Wen du dabei bist komm ich nach Süchteln, 18 Uhr müsste ich schaffen bis zum Funkturm


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. August 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sonntag, natürlich
> Wen du dabei bist komm ich nach Süchteln, 18 Uhr müsste ich schaffen bis zum Funkturm


Alles klar 18:00 Funkturm


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. August 2015)

Wie war Belgien Thorsten oder Uwe?


----------



## Cheffabrik (6. August 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Wie war Belgien Thorsten oder Uwe?


ja, wir waren heute mit 3 Mann in Belgien auf der 3 Bäche Tour
ich möchte jetzt nur mal für mich sprechen, die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.
ne ganze Weile galt die Ahr 1.0 für mich als das Maß  aller Dinge
dies galt für mich sowohl für den Anspruch, als auch für die Ausbeute an Trails
heute die Tour setzte in Sachen Anspruch dem Ganzen noch eine ganze Schüppe drauf,
wobei die Definition anspruchsvoll oder nicht mehr fahrbar bei dem einzelnen eng beieinander liegen
bei den Wurzeltrails, die ihrem Namen alle Ehre machten, oder den steinigen Abfahrten musste man sicherlich das eine oder andere mal absteigen, aber es war auch ganz vieles fahrbar und forderte alles ab.
viele Bachdurchfahrten und Überfahrten über "Behelfsbrücken" sorgten immer wieder für gute Laune .
flowige Sachen gab es nur ganz wenige auf der Tour
Es ist ganz schwer, diese Tour zu bewerten, für meinen Geschmack war sie sehr, sehr gut


----------



## Gudyo (6. August 2015)

Mein feuchter Traum in Plaste gegossen:
Rocky Mountain Instinct 999 MSL/Rock Shox Pike Rahmenset
glaube dann würde ich weitere 45 kg verlieren.....................

meine Holde würde mich verlassen 

Also Samstag sieht gut aus für Willingen, Plan lautet 7.15 Uhr Abfahrt Viersen. Winterberg ist mir am WE einfach zu voll und es sind mir zu viele Poser unterwegs die dir zeigen möchten wie toll sie fahren können. Ich fahre schon mit bedacht nach Willingen.

Sonntag was ist den so angedacht? Gerne auch per PM wen es zu geheim ist


----------



## Burmi (6. August 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> ja, wir waren heute mit 3 Mann in Belgien auf der 3 Bäche Tour
> ich möchte jetzt nur mal für mich sprechen, die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.
> ne ganze Weile galt die Ahr 1.0 für mich als das Maß  aller Dinge
> dies galt für mich sowohl für den Anspruch, als auch für die Ausbeute an Trails
> ...



Die Tour war sehr abwechslungsreich. Der Anfang war sehr vielversprechend. Die Wurzeltrails nur stellenweise fahrbar. Der beste Teil war auf jeden Fall die zweite Hälfte ( nach dem Anstieg). 

Uwes Kumpel mit 26 er Hardtail hatte deutlich mehr zu kämpfen als wir mit unseren 29 er Fullys. Auf jeden Fall hatten wir unseren Spaß.


----------



## Gudyo (6. August 2015)

@Chris: Guckst du hier
http://www.bikesportworld.de/Fahrra...ergamont-Trailster-EX-9-0-black-red-2015.html


----------



## Multichris66 (6. August 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Chris: Guckst du hier
> http://www.bikesportworld.de/Fahrra...ergamont-Trailster-EX-9-0-black-red-2015.html


1x11 ich glaub da fehlt mir noch ein bisschen.Trotzdem geiles Bike.Danke 
By the way, fährt jemand morgen nach 17 Uhr ?


----------



## Menni67 (6. August 2015)

Hallo,  komme aus Willich und habe mir gerade ein 29er zugelegt..jetzt suche ich schöne Strecken und Touren in der Umgebung und würde mich freuen bei der ein oder anderen Runde mitfahren zu dürfen


----------



## Cheffabrik (7. August 2015)

Menni67 schrieb:


> Hallo,  komme aus Willich und habe mir gerade ein 29er zugelegt..jetzt suche ich schöne Strecken und Touren in der Umgebung und würde mich freuen bei der ein oder anderen Runde mitfahren zu dürfen


hallo,
einfach vorbei kommen und mitfahren
Termine stehen meistens hier, wir fahren mehrmals die Woche

gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menni67 (7. August 2015)

Ok gibt es Treffpunkte..und ist was dieses we geplant?


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. August 2015)

Hallo Menni67 Treffpunkte sind zB. Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen oder Haus Walfrieden um nur mal einige zu nennen. Nächste Woche ergibt sich bestimmt was einfach mal ins Forum schauen. So wie sieht es aus mit der Ahr-Tour am Sonntag ,Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit hätte ich gerne gewusst zwecks Planung.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (7. August 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Menni67 Treffpunkte sind zB. Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen oder Haus Walfrieden um nur mal einige zu nennen. Nächste Woche ergibt sich bestimmt was einfach mal ins Forum schauen. So wie sieht es aus mit der Ahr-Tour am Sonntag ,Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit hätte ich gerne gewusst zwecks Planung.
> Gruß Dieter



Bin raus bei der Ahrtour !!


----------



## Multichris66 (7. August 2015)

Wenn jemand bock hat; 8 Uhr Paul-Moor-Schule schöne Tour 4-5 Std .Lockeres Tempo.


----------



## Cheffabrik (7. August 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand bock hat; 8 Uhr Paul-Moor-Schule schöne Tour 4-5 Std .Lockeres Tempo.


Chris,  fahr eigentlich gern mit dir,
Is mir wohl bisschen früh


----------



## Burmi (8. August 2015)

So haben den Technikkurs Level 2 erfolgreich absolviert  War ne bunte Truppe. Mein persönliches Fazit: 
Einiges klappt schon ganz gut anderes muss man (ich) noch üben. Hat mir aber echt Spass gemacht so dass ich denke den Level 3 Kurs auch noch zu machen.


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. August 2015)

Fahrtechniktraining beendet, ich muß noch sehr viel üben bevor ich Level 3 mache. Nun zu der Ahr-Tour da ich immer noch nix gehört hab gehe ich davon aus das die Tour ausfällt. Hat jemand einen alternativvorschl


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. August 2015)

So ein Sch...... habe zu dicke Finger. Also hat jemand eine Idee für morgen? Ansonsten fahre ich die Ponyhof-Runde.


----------



## Multichris66 (8. August 2015)

Morgen 10,30 Uhr Ponyhof,die üblichen verdächtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (8. August 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Morgen 10,30 Uhr Ponyhof,die üblichen verdächtigen.



Mich hat gerade die Hexe geschossen. Wenn das morgen besser ist rolle ich die Ponyhofrunde mit


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. August 2015)

Hallo,

Habe gerade da OK für morgen bekommen. 
Fahre ich wohl eine Schlucht Runde von WD aus.


----------



## Menni67 (8. August 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Morgen 10,30 Uhr Ponyhof,die üblichen verdächtigen.


Hallo Leute 
Wo trefft ihr euch denn für diese Runde und wie lange fahrt ihr so? Hätte schon Interesse wenn es in der Nähe ist..


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. August 2015)

Hallo Menni67,der Ponyhof ist in Bocholt (Nettetal) kurz vor Lobberich. Gefahren werden ca.30-40km. Bocholt ist ein kleines Dorf zwischen Süchteln und Lobberich.


----------



## Menni67 (8. August 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Menni67,der Ponyhof ist in Bocholt (Nettetal) kurz vor Lobberich. Gefahren werden ca.30-40km. Bocholt ist ein kleines Dorf zwischen Süchteln und Lobberich.


Das hört sich gut an  da kann ich ja von Willich anrollen..gibt es da auch eine Adresse für den Garmin oder finde ich den ponyhof auch so?


----------



## Cheffabrik (8. August 2015)

MennGooglen post: 13148668 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich gut an  da kann ich ja von Willich anrollen..gibt es da auch eine Adresse für den Garmin oder finde ich den ponyhof auch so?


Einfach mal googeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (9. August 2015)

Hallo, bin wieder im Land. Sonntagsrunde fahr ich mit. Adresse fürs Navi: Bocholt 26, Nettetal. Ausschilderung Kinderponyhof. Bis gleich, Gruß Michael


----------



## Burmi (9. August 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Mich hat gerade die Hexe geschossen. Wenn das morgen besser ist rolle ich die Ponyhofrunde mit



Bin raus


----------



## Gudyo (9. August 2015)

Dann mal gute Besserung, ich kenn das Problem mit den verfluchten Weibern....
Willingen war gestern geil, Strecke super, vielleicht 2 dutzend Leute am Start und um die 20 Grad. Bin ja schon verwöhnt durch die MT7 aber Gustav spielt schon  noch in einer eigenen Liga. Hab mangels alternativen eine Marta Scheibe drauf, die sieht aus wie mit dem Schweißbrenner bearbeitet  Bin ja auch schon einiges an Bikes gefahren in Willingen aber das Helius FR ist ideal für den Park und macht richtig Spaß. Dauert zwar ne Weile bis das Fahrwerk auf plüschig eingestellt ist aber dann geht's ab.  Die Downhillstrecke ist dermaßen entschärft, dass sogar sowas wie Flow aufkommt, bin sogar den Starthügel runter, zieht zwar bisgen im Schritt wen man oben steht aber ist kein Problem mehr . Hallo @Menni67, freuen uns über jeden Neueinsteiger, allein fahren ist doof! Dienstag?
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## Multichris66 (9. August 2015)

War wieder eine schöne Runde,nette Pleuschken gehalten.
Friedhelm schön das du den Bikepark überlebt hast,Uwe und ich haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht. Dienstag geht klar, nochmals die Jungs in den Süchtelnerhöhen treffen ? Treffpunkt PMS 17,15 Uhr.


----------



## Menni67 (9. August 2015)

Danke Jungs für die tolle Runde und das ihr noch gewartet habt..da hätte ich echt was verpasst..wenn meine Wunden verheilt sind bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei...Grüße an alle Marcel


----------



## Multichris66 (9. August 2015)

Wie?Wenn die Wunden verheilt sind? Mimmi oder was?


----------



## Menni67 (9. August 2015)

Hahaha..genau..ist nur Patina


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. August 2015)

du hast doch heut schon mächtig Programm abgespult,Respekt
und auf dem Heimweg hat Dieter dich bestimmt auch noch bisschen geforfert


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. August 2015)

Sportliche Anerkennung Marcel war schon ein nettes Program was du heute abgespult hast. Dienstag 18:00 PP SH (Parkplatz Süchtelner Höhen)?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Menni67 (9. August 2015)

Diesen Dienstag geht es leider nicht bei mir Dieter..versuche mir aber den Freitag frei zu halten..und danke nochmal für die kleine Exkursion Süchtelner Höhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (11. August 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
18.15 SH müsste gut zu schaffen sein. So wie es aussieht kommen wir zu 3. aus Gladbach.


----------



## Gudyo (12. August 2015)

Guten Morgen,
Glückwunsch zum 1. hunderter Dieter! Hab da mal was für Freitag gegoogelt, denke das ist was für uns. Treffpunkt? Ich könnte so ab 15 Uhr einen Platz hab ich noch frei im Auto bis JH Hins.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=buekeeetbthyilhc


----------



## Burmi (12. August 2015)

@Gudyo Friedhelm

Sieht doch gar nicht so ininteressant aus. Lass uns die Tour mal fahren.


----------



## Cheffabrik (12. August 2015)

Mal was neues probieren ist immer gut 
Friedhelm, ich komm Freitag zu dir hin


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. August 2015)

Morgen zusammen, mein Beine sind noch schwer aber am Freitag bin ich mit am Start. Danke Friedhelm, aber ich denke das kriegen die meisten hier im Forum auch hin.Ich sag dem Landmichel noch bescheid in Punkto Freitag.  15:00 JH Hinsbeck.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (12. August 2015)

Bin Freitag eventuell mit am Start


----------



## Cheffabrik (12. August 2015)

brauche Freitag ne halbe Stunde mehr Zeit ,sonst schaffe ich es nicht


----------



## Menni67 (12. August 2015)

Da würde ich mich gerne anschliessen..allerdings komme ich dann mit dem Wagen..oder besteht eine Mitfahrgelegenheit? Komme aus Willich/Schiefbahn..


----------



## Gudyo (12. August 2015)

15 Uhr war auch erst mal als Denkanstoß gemeint, 16 Uhr geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (13. August 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> 15 Uhr war auch erst mal als Denkanstoß gemeint, 16 Uhr geht auch



Machen wir 16 Uhr?!?!??


----------



## Cheffabrik (13. August 2015)

Bei mir wäre es ok


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. August 2015)

Mir egal wann wir uns treffen.Also 16:00 PP JH Hinsbeck?


----------



## Multichris66 (13. August 2015)

Schaff ich leider nicht so früh. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Burmi (14. August 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Mir egal wann wir uns treffen.Also 16:00 PP JH Hinsbeck?



Dabei !!!
@Wachtendonker 
Ich werde wohl direkt nach Hinsbeck fahren


----------



## Burmi (15. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es morgen mit einer Tour aus. Standart wäre die Ponyhofrunde. Gibt es alternative Vorschläge. Bei Regen fällt das ganze wohl eher aus !
Das sagt der Hubert für morgen voraus:
*MORGEN*
Der Sonntag wird ein bewölkter Tag und wir müssen mit schauerartigen Regenfällen rechnen.

Allerdings wird es mit 18 bis 20 Grad am Nachmittag ein Stück kühler und als heute.

Der Nordwestwind ist mäßig dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (15. August 2015)

Wenn's nicht Bindfäden regnet,  dabei
Wenn der Hubert dann noch für staubfreie Trails sorgt...


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. August 2015)

Alles klar 10:30 Ponyhof.


----------



## Landmichel (15. August 2015)

Bei trockenem Wetter dabei!


----------



## Multichris66 (15. August 2015)

Dabei wenn es nicht kübelt.


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. August 2015)

Ponyhof-Runde fällt aus wegen Regen!


----------



## Landmichel (16. August 2015)

Lange vermisst, doch sofort wiedererkannt: Der niederrheinische Dauer-Landregen. Allen einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Cheffabrik (17. August 2015)

plane fürs Wochenende neues Ardennen-Abenteuer
Könnte was von Mtb Heinsberg zum Nachfahren werden
Also wer Lust hat...


----------



## Gudyo (17. August 2015)

Morgen zusammen, na Heute ist wohl eher Kettenpflege angesagt aber Morgen soll´s schon wieder trocken werden. Mein Plan sieht vor die Hausrunde über zwei Müllberge zu machen. Treff ist PMS 18 Uhr. @Uwe: Mir zu anspruchsvoll die Ardennen. Aber was ist den mit dem Projekt "Lieserpfad" ?


----------



## Taz69 (17. August 2015)

Moin, 


Cheffabrik schrieb:


> plane fürs Wochenende neues Ardennen-Abenteuer
> Könnte was von Mtb Heinsberg zum Nachfahren werden
> Also wer Lust hat...



wäre vielleicht dabeikönnen aber auch was anderes fahren.


----------



## stempelchen64 (17. August 2015)

Zum Wochenende kann ich noch nichts sagen Uwe. Was ist mit Morgen 17:30 Funkmast jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (18. August 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, na Heute ist wohl eher Kettenpflege angesagt aber Morgen soll´s schon wieder trocken werden. Mein Plan sieht vor die Hausrunde über zwei Müllberge zu machen. Treff ist PMS 18 Uhr. @Uwe: Mir zu anspruchsvoll die Ardennen. Aber was ist den mit dem Projekt "Lieserpfad" ?


Der Lieserpfad steht nach wie vor offen
Ich hatte im Sommer schon mal nen Anlauf genommen, gab aber nichts.
Vielleicht klappt es ja noch in diesem Jahr! Schade mit dir und Belgien, ich wollte evtl die ctf nachfahren. Bin die Woche nur Vormittags unterwegs


----------



## Multichris66 (18. August 2015)

Moin zusammen,heute Abend bin ich dabei 18 Uhr PMS.


----------



## Finnwulf (18. August 2015)

Am Freitag scheinen hier ja einige schon unterwegs zu sein, aber ich werfe es trotzdem einfach mal in den Raum: 

www.kritischemasseviersen.com 

Critical mass in viersen am 21.08.2015
Treffpunkt gereonsplatz, 17:30.

Mfg, Sebastian


----------



## Gudyo (19. August 2015)

Heute(leider doch nix)
Donnerstag,18 Uhr Landwehrrunde über Rickelrath Tempo altersgerecht moderat. Treff PMS
Freitag 15.30 Abfahrt nach Horst, 1 freier Platz.
Sonntag evt. Eifel, Lieser oder Springbreak sofern jemand mitfährt auch hier ein freier Platz
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Taz69 (19. August 2015)

Moin, hier mal was für Samstag

http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/toertochten/mountainbike/mtb72/


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. August 2015)

Würde am Samstag auch auf die limburg Tour umschwenken. 
Sonntag wo und in welchem Umfang weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Multichris66 (19. August 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Heute(leider doch nix)
> Donnerstag,18 Uhr Landwehrrunde über Rickelrath Tempo altersgerecht moderat. Treff PMS
> Freitag 15.30 Abfahrt nach Horst, 1 freier Platz.
> Sonntag evt. Eifel, Lieser oder Springbreak sofern jemand mitfährt auch hier ein freier Platz
> Gruß Friedhelm



Sonntag dabei,müssen nur zeitig los,weil nachmittags grillen angesagt ist.


----------



## Gudyo (21. August 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
@Chris: von mir aus können wir Sonntag um 7.30 los. Würde gern die Springbreaktour nachfahren mit Einkehrschwung in Himmerodt. Ich zieh die GPS Daten auf eine Steckkarte für dein Garmin. Heute keiner für Horst zu begeistern?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Multichris66 (21. August 2015)

Moin zusammen,
7,30 Uhr hört sich gut an.Ich hol dich dann ab.Lieserpfad wird Sonntags bei dem Wetter die Hölle los sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (21. August 2015)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, daher Plan B. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Taz69 (21. August 2015)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal was für Samstag
> http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/toertochten/mountainbike/mtb72/
> http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/toertochten/mountainbike/mtb72/


Servus,für alle die sich wegen Km und Hm in die Sitzpolster machen  Die Tour kann auch um ca. 10 Km gekürzt werden .


----------



## Menni67 (21. August 2015)

Was geht heute denn noch..fährt jemand Süchtelner Höhen?


----------



## Cheffabrik (21. August 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht, daher Plan B. Freu mich schon drauf.


wär gern mitgefahren, hab aber nicht so viel Zeit
werd Sonntag was fahren, wo ich früher wieder zu Hause bin
Vieleicht beim nächsten mal, euch viel Spaß


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. August 2015)

Ich wünsche allen die am We größere Touren fahren viel Spaß. Dieses We kann ich leider nur kurze Touren fahren heute vielleicht SH und morgen Ponyhofrunde 10:30 wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich ja mal melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Menni67 (22. August 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen die am We größere Touren fahren viel Spaß. Dieses We kann ich leider nur kurze Touren fahren heute vielleicht SH und morgen Ponyhofrunde 10:30 wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich ja mal melden.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Also ich wäre dabei Dieter..wann würdest du denn heute die SH fahren wollen?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (22. August 2015)

Mir egal sag mal Uhrzeit


----------



## Menni67 (22. August 2015)

Ich könnte um 14:30 frühestens..


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. August 2015)

Ok sagen wir 15:00 an der Süchteln-Vorster Kirche Ecke Ritterstraße? OK?


----------



## Menni67 (22. August 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ok sagen wir 15:00 an der Süchtel-Vorster Kirche Ecke Ritterstraße.


Alles klar Dieter..dann bis später


----------



## Cheffabrik (22. August 2015)

war heute in Theux Belgien
und bin dort die voll ausgeschilderte blaue mtb Route gefahren.
war 49 km bei ca. 850 hm unterwegs.
Strecke ist zu 99% fahrbar, nur wenige Stellen bisschen verblockt
Habe eine Familie beim Wandern getroffen und bin bei ner Pause von nem Kollegen überholt worden, quasi allein
bisher für mich neu, das die kletterpassagen anspruchsvoller waren, als die Downhills.
Trotzdem sehr zu empfehlen.
gibt auch eine rote Route mit 20 km und ein paar hundert Höhenmeter mehr.
Werd ich in Zukunft auch noch probieren


----------



## Multichris66 (22. August 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> war heute in Theux Belgien
> und bin dort die voll ausgeschilderte blaue mtb Route gefahren.
> war 49 km bei ca. 850 hm unterwegs.
> Strecke ist zu 99% fahrbar, nur wenige Stellen bisschen verblockt
> ...



Uwe,Uwe,Uwe was soll aus dir nur mal werden?


----------



## Cheffabrik (22. August 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Uwe,Uwe,Uwe was soll aus dir nur mal werden?


vieleicht ein Mountain Biker


----------



## Gudyo (27. August 2015)

Guten morgen,
Wetter soll ja am kommenden WE gut werden. Jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. August 2015)

Samstag dabei.


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. August 2015)

Morgen Ponyhofrunde Treffpunkt wie immer 10:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (29. August 2015)

Eher ab 12 Uhr


----------



## Landmichel (29. August 2015)

Morgen 10:30 dabei (endlich wieder)!


----------



## Cheffabrik (30. August 2015)

ich war heut mit zwei weiteren Bikern in der Eifel um Nideggen unterwegs.
Eine der schönsten Touren bisher für mich.
Manni, unser Guide hat seinen Heimvorteil in allerfeinste Trails auf meißt sehr hohem Niveau umgesetzt.
ein höherer Trail Anteil ist bei knapp 60 km 1400 hm wohl nicht zu erreichen
Wenn's vom Profil her passt, unbedingt mal nachfahren


----------



## Menni67 (30. August 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> ich war heut mit zwei weiteren Bikern in der Eifel um Nideggen unterwegs.
> Eine der schönsten Touren bisher für mich.
> Manni, unser Guide hat seinen Heimvorteil in allerfeinste Trails auf meißt sehr hohem Niveau umgesetzt.
> ein höherer Trail Anteil ist bei knapp 60 km 1400 hm wohl nicht zu erreichen
> Wenn's vom Profil her passt, unbedingt mal nachfahren


Das hört sich gut an Uwe  wenn du die nochmal fährst würde ich gerne mitkommen ..stellst du die Tour mal rein?


----------



## Cheffabrik (30. August 2015)

Menni67 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an Uwe  wenn du die nochmal fährst würde ich gerne mitkommen ..stellst du die Tour mal rein?


Ich schick dir die Tour gern mal die Tage rüber. Wenn's passt, können wir die gern mal zusammen fahren, ist aber, wie gesagt gut anspruchsvoll
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Menni67 (30. August 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Ich schick dir die Tour gern mal die Tage rüber. Wenn's passt, können wir die gern mal zusammen fahren, ist aber, wie gesagt gut anspruchsvoll
> Gruß Uwe


Ja mach das ..prima ...ich habe es verstanden mit dem anspruchsvoll  hahaha


----------



## Cheffabrik (30. August 2015)

Menni67 schrieb:


> Ja mach das ..prima ...ich habe es verstanden mit dem anspruchsvoll  hahaha


Ich wollt nur noch mal erwähnen. Bei Interesse würd ich versuchen,  das der Guido von heut uns noch mal führt


----------



## Cheffabrik (30. August 2015)

Nächstes Event dieser Art ist am nächsten Sonntag. 
Wobei ich noch nicht weiß,  ob ich mir das vor meiner Nachtschicht gönne


----------



## Burmi (31. August 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> ich war heut mit zwei weiteren Bikern in der Eifel um Nideggen unterwegs.
> Eine der schönsten Touren bisher für mich.
> Manni, unser Guide hat seinen Heimvorteil in allerfeinste Trails auf meißt sehr hohem Niveau umgesetzt.
> ein höherer Trail Anteil ist bei knapp 60 km 1400 hm wohl nicht zu erreichen
> Wenn's vom Profil her passt, unbedingt mal nachfahren



Schade etwa 400 Hm über meine persönliche Abkackgrenze 

@ Uwe, besteht die Möglichkeit die Tour etwas umzubauen. Die schönen Trails ohne die ganzen Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (31. August 2015)

Sonntag, Abfahrt 7 Uhr MG
http://www.ctbergischland.de/


----------



## Taz69 (31. August 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sonntag, Abfahrt 7 Uhr MG
> http://www.ctbergischland.de/


Dat sieht aber jut aus.vielleicht dabei.


----------



## Cheffabrik (31. August 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Schade etwa 400 Hm über meine persönliche Abkackgrenze
> 
> @ Uwe, besteht die Möglichkeit die Tour etwas umzubauen. Die schönen Trails ohne die ganzen Hm


ich würde mir nicht zutrauen, die Route umzubauen.
Merk dir doch anhand des Höhenprofils ein bis zwei Ausstiegspunkte vor,
von denen du dann locker zum  Auto ausradeln kannst.
aber bedenken, das du schon recht hoch startest.
ich lad die Tour mal hoch und schick dir den Link


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. August 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> ich würde mir nicht zutrauen, die Route umzubauen.
> Merk dir doch anhand des Höhenprofils ein bis zwei Ausstiegspunkte vor,
> von denen du dann locker zum  Auto ausradeln kannst.
> aber bedenken, das du schon recht hoch startest.
> ich lad die Tour mal hoch und schick dir den Link


Link hätte ich auch gerne.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. September 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sonntag, Abfahrt 7 Uhr MG
> http://www.ctbergischland.de/


 Und wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Gudyo (5. September 2015)

Ich fahr wen es nicht in Strömen regnet.
Update: Die Prognosen sind mir zu vage, ich wird hier ne Runde drehen wen es trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (6. September 2015)

das wäre doch vielleicht was für das nächste Wochenende
http://www.mtb-you.nl/toertochten/Restaurant-Museumzicht/Overloon/tt-3775


----------



## Burmi (7. September 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> das wäre doch vielleicht was für das nächste Wochenende
> http://www.mtb-you.nl/toertochten/Restaurant-Museumzicht/Overloon/tt-3775



Overloon macht Spaß !!

Dabei wenn es Wettertechnisch passt.


----------



## Nikedge (7. September 2015)

Die CTF ist ziemlich hart, spreche aus Erfahrung

Wäre aber auch, wenn's Wetter passt, dabei!


----------



## Cheffabrik (7. September 2015)

ja super, 
dann brauchen wir ja nur noch bisschen Wetter


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. September 2015)

Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich mit am Start. Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## Landmichel (7. September 2015)

Bin Sonntag dabei, welche Runde habt ihr angepeilt?


----------



## Cheffabrik (7. September 2015)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag dabei, welche Runde habt ihr angepeilt?


über die Runde können wir ja vor Ort nach Tagesform entscheiden
Zwischen 9 und 10 wird gestartet, vielleicht Treffen um 9:30 Uhr am Start


----------



## Burmi (8. September 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Overloon macht Spaß !!
> 
> Dabei wenn es Wettertechnisch passt.




Bin wieder raus aus der Nummer. Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche mal wieder fahren kann. Viel Spaß in Overloon


----------



## Gudyo (11. September 2015)

Guten Abend,
jemand Lust, Morgen also Samstag ne gechillte Runde zu drehen? War heute im Schwalm- und Nettedelta unterwegs, hat auch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## molux (12. September 2015)

Moin Nachbarthreat,

noch sieben Wochen....dann ist es wieder soweit...dann ist der 6.Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein am Samstag, den 31.10.2015 um 20 Uhr in Moers! Schau unter Fahrgemeinschaften!
Die Aktion lebt von Eurer trittkräftigen Unterstützung und Eurer Teilnahme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julem (12. September 2015)

Suche noch Mitfahrer für CTF overloon am morgigen Sonntag, bin 8.30uhr am Start!! Gruss J.


----------



## Cheffabrik (12. September 2015)

Sind morgen früh um 9:30 am Start
Vielleicht klappt es ja noch
Gruß Uwe


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es morgen aus,18:00 PP SH jemand interessiert ?


----------



## Gudyo (15. September 2015)

Bin leider raus für die nächsten 2 Wochen


----------



## Burmi (15. September 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie sieht es morgen aus,18:00 PP SH jemand interessiert ?



Hallo Dieter, wenn du etwas rücksicht auf meinen aktuell schlechten Trainingszustand nimmst und das Wetter einigermaßen trocken (zumindest von oben) ist , bin ich dabei !!!


----------



## Cheffabrik (17. September 2015)

soll seeehr gut sein, habe ich gehört ...

http://www.mtb-you.nl/toertochten/Sporthal-De-Haamen/Beek/tt-4096


----------



## Gudyo (17. September 2015)

Jemand Morgen am Start? Sonntag soll auch besser werden.
Nachdem mein Urlaub ausfällt, hab ich Zeit hier rum zu fahren.
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## stempelchen64 (17. September 2015)

Wie sieht es Sonntag aus 10:30 Ponyhofrunde jemand Interesse?


----------



## Landmichel (18. September 2015)

Sonntag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (18. September 2015)

Wetterabhängig jein


----------



## stempelchen64 (18. September 2015)

So ein Mist sieht mit Sonntag schlecht aus. Mein Schrauber dekoriert seinen Laden um. Ich melde mich morgen nochmal bis dann mal.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (19. September 2015)

Schade, da ich auch weis das du kein Freund von geliehenen Sachen bist....
Ich werde den Sonntag nutzen und noch mal zum WS fahren. Die Tour über die 8erbahn nach Dahlheim. Start WS 10.30.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. September 2015)

So bin für morgen raus, wünsche euch allen die Morgen eine Tour machen gutes Bikewetter und viel spaß. Und deiner Frau Friedhelm nochmals gute Besserung.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (19. September 2015)

Ok, werde morgen spontan fahren und einen neuen Trail auf dem Landwehr suchen, kurz vor den beiden Schlammlöchern ist gestern der halbe Wald umgepflügt worden, der Trail ist weg!!!


----------



## Gudyo (20. September 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,
zunächst mal was organisatorisches, habe ein Vorderrad in 26 Zoll zu verschenken. Nabe Speiseeis 15mm, Felge DT in 2009 Speiseeis braun. Hab nix mehr woran ich es fahren kann und muss Platz machen im Keller. War zwar einsam heute aber hab mich selber motiviert mit dem Ziel heute meinen 2. 100er auf´s Parkett zu legen. Hat so gerade eben geklappt mit 100,94 bei 5.45 Std. Nu geh ich sterben 
Morgen leichtes ausrollen in heimischen Gefilden , kann aber erst ab 19 Uhr also Lampe an! Treff 19 Uhr PMS!
PS: Ich hab mich für den Halloween-Nightride gemeldet, meine Frau sagt das ich so hässlich bin, dass ich mich nicht verkleiden muss, ein Teelicht auf der Zunge reicht. Ein Platz im Auto hab ich noch frei.
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (20. September 2015)

Friedhelm, werd dich morgen Abend begleiten,
bring mal an Licht mit, was ich so habe
sportliche Anerkennung für deinen 2. 100er


----------



## molux (20. September 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> .........
> PS: Ich hab mich für den Halloween-Nightride gemeldet, meine Frau sagt das ich so hässlich bin, dass ich mich nicht verkleiden muss, ein Teelicht auf der Zunge reicht. Ein Platz im Auto hab ich noch frei.
> Gruß Gudyo




Moin,
schön das Du dabei bist....


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. September 2015)

Respekt Friedhelm zweiter 100er. Halloween-Nightride bin ich auch am Start können ja zusammen fahren, ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis
dahin. Morgen werde ich auch ein wenig ausrollen, wenn ich mein Rad wieder bekomme dann schau ich mir mal bei uns den Landwehr an.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. September 2015)

.


----------



## Gudyo (21. September 2015)

Ich schon wieder ,
wen am WE das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich noch mal mein Helius satteln und ins Sauerland reiten. Jemand Lust mich zu begleiten?


----------



## Deleted 206039 (22. September 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Jemand Lust mich zu begleiten?


 Ja!! Aber Schulter noch zu kaputt.

Werde am Wochenende ne entspannte Runde (~30km) im und um den Nettetaler Grenzwald drehen. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. September 2015)

Hallo asator117 wir treffen uns am Sonntag am Kinderponyhof in Bocholt um 10:30 werden entspannte 30-40km

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (24. September 2015)

Morgen Harfweg bin dabei und diesmal nix mit Panne simulieren gelle


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. September 2015)

Freu mich auf morgen, diesmal mache ich einen großen Bogen um dickes Astwerk  Friedhelm.


----------



## Burmi (25. September 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen Harfweg bin dabei und diesmal nix mit Panne simulieren gelle



Dito 15 Uhr am Turm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (25. September 2015)

Blubb,
nachdem ich endlich mal um 15 Uhr zuhause war, hab ich eine entspannte Runde gedreht. Dabei hab ich den letzten bekennenden 26er Fahrer Hasso getroffen. Folge: Sonntag nix Willingen, Dahlheim. 11 Uhr bei mir Treffen, entlang der Schwalm und der Landwehr zu Raky´s Reich, Dahlheim Tasse Kaffee und über euch garantiert noch unbekannte Trails wieder zurück.


----------



## Multichris66 (25. September 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Blubb,
> nachdem ich endlich mal um 15 Uhr zuhause war, hab ich eine entspannte Runde gedreht. Dabei hab ich den letzten bekennenden 26er Fahrer Hasso getroffen. Folge: Sonntag nix Willingen, Dahlheim. 11 Uhr bei mir Treffen, entlang der Schwalm und der Landwehr zu Raky´s Reich, Dahlheim Tasse Kaffee und über euch garantiert noch unbekannte Trails wieder zurück.



Wie lang wird die tour dauern?
Muss um 16 Uhr bei Mutter zum Kaffee sein,schaffen wir das?


----------



## Gudyo (26. September 2015)

sollte hinhauen


----------



## Taz69 (26. September 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> und über euch garantiert noch unbekannte Trails wieder zurück.


Moin, sowas gibt's?


----------



## Gudyo (26. September 2015)

Ja, das gibt's auch noch! Zwischen 6 Eichen und Niederkrüchten


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. September 2015)

Hallo,

Wieviel KM beinhaltet die Tour mit den geheimnisvollen Training morgen?


----------



## Gudyo (26. September 2015)

60 km +-


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. September 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm, komme morgen mit Thorsten um 11:00 vorbei. Wahrscheinlich fällt dann die Ponyhofrunde aus Landmichel ist krank.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (28. September 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
hat mir großen Spaß gemacht gestern. Werde Heute hier ne Ausrollrunde drehen. Morgen PPSH?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (28. September 2015)

MorgenOTE="Gudyo, post: 13262702, member: 128068"]Guten Morgen zusammen,
hat mir großen Spaß gemacht gestern. Werde Heute hier ne Ausrollrunde drehen. Morgen PPSH?
Gruß Friedhelm[/QUOTE]
Guten Morgen,
Wäre morgen dabei


----------



## Taz69 (28. September 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> MorgenOTE="Gudyo, post: 13262702, member: 128068"]Guten Morgen zusammen,
> hat mir großen Spaß gemacht gestern. Werde Heute hier ne Ausrollrunde drehen. Morgen PPSH?
> Gruß Friedhelm


Guten Morgen,
Wäre morgen dabei[/QUOTE]
Moin,dito vielleicht.


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen , bin morgen zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Wie wäre es mit 18:00 PPSH, könnte mir vorstellen dass der Landmichel wieder fit ist und auch kommt. Also ich bin auf jeden Fall da! Bis morgen dann.

Gruß Dieter


PS: War gestern eine schöne Tour, nochmals vielen Dank an Friedhelm und Hasso.


----------



## Gudyo (29. September 2015)

Bin 18 Uhr PPSH, Sonntag mach ich wetterabhängig ob ich nach Horst kachel.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Landmichel (29. September 2015)

Wieder zu 80% fit, bin dabei!


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. September 2015)

http://www.twcoranje.nl/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/flyerzht2015-10.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (30. September 2015)

in Horst auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Gudyo (30. September 2015)

Wetter wird gut! Bin dabei, wann wollt ihr den starten, bin für 9.30 Uhr, dann können wir die schnellen Niederländer vor uns her treiben


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. September 2015)

Das ist eine gute Zeit.....


----------



## Gudyo (1. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen, jemand für Freitag ne Idee?


----------



## Burmi (1. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Wetter wird gut! Bin dabei, wann wollt ihr den starten, bin für 9.30 Uhr, dann können wir die schnellen Niederländer vor uns her treiben



Hört sich gut an. Dabei in Horst !!!

Welche Runde wollen wir fahren ??


----------



## Landmichel (1. Oktober 2015)

In Horst dabei!


----------



## Nikedge (1. Oktober 2015)

Muss einem Geburtstagsfrühstück entkommen also dabei wenn mich jemand mit nehmen würde...


----------



## Gudyo (1. Oktober 2015)

@ Nikedge: Kein Prob, sag wo und wann ich dich einsammeln kann
@Burmi: Kommt drauf an wie voll dein Rahmen wird 
55 (großkotzig)


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei, 55km und 9:30 am Start.  Treffen wir uns vorher irgendwo und fahren zusammen?

Gruß Dieter

PS: Morgen eine kleine Runde Hinsbeck mit Luisenburg und Venloer-Heideca. 30km leichtes Training für Horst. Treffpunkt Ponyhof 15:30?


----------



## Landmichel (1. Oktober 2015)

Hi Dieter, morgen 15:30 bin ich dabei, nimmt Du mich Sonntag mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Oktober 2015)

Klar nehme ich dich mit, alles weitere können wir ja morgen besprechen.


----------



## Burmi (1. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @ Nikedge: Kein Prob, sag wo und wann ich dich einsammeln kann
> @Burmi: Kommt drauf an wie voll dein Rahmen wird
> 55 (großkotzig)




Gut das du was sagst. Muss ja noch den Rahmen befüllen


----------



## Cheffabrik (1. Oktober 2015)

Burmi schrieb:


> Gut das du was sagst. Muss ja noch den Rahmen befüllen



Thorsten, kommt da auch sonne Milch rein gegen Steinschlag und so...


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Oktober 2015)

http://www.twcoranje.nl/nieuws/zandhazentocht/

Infos zu Sonntag......


----------



## Menni67 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bin am Sonntag auch mit dabei in Horst..sind ja jetzt schon einige mit am Start..sollten vielleicht mal über einen Treffpunkt nachdenken..bin das erste mal dabei wie der ein oder andere auch daher wäre es doch von Vorteil gemeinsam zu starten?


----------



## Gudyo (2. Oktober 2015)

Komm zum Ponyhof. Für Sonntag quatschen wir noch.


----------



## Burmi (2. Oktober 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Thorsten, kommt da auch sonne Milch rein gegen Steinschlag und so...



Gute Idee !!


----------



## molux (2. Oktober 2015)

.....noch vier Wochen und ein Tag.......


----------



## Gudyo (2. Oktober 2015)

Nabend, danke für die schöne Feierabendrunde. Plan für Sonntag, 8.30 Uhr treffen am Ponyhof. Ich nehme Nick mit. Denke das die Wachtendonkers wohl gleich nach Horst fahren oder?
Wird ne nette Gruppe!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Oktober 2015)

Yep


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Oktober 2015)

Bringe Morgen noch einen mit zum Ponyhof. Na dann bis morgen 8:30.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (3. Oktober 2015)

Yes ,der Weg ist das Ziel.Ich freu mich.


----------



## Cheffabrik (4. Oktober 2015)

jungs ich mach mal den Anfang,
war heute eigentlich nicht zu toppen, nur wenn der hotte auch noch dabei gewesen wäre


----------



## Landmichel (4. Oktober 2015)

Schließe mich an, tolle Strecke, gute Truppe, super Wetter: Top! (Gruß an Hotte) Bis bald.


----------



## ReginaP (4. Oktober 2015)

Neues Erfolgserlebnis, war klasse, hat alles gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReginaP (4. Oktober 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> jungs ich mach mal den Anfang,
> war heute eigentlich nicht zu toppen, nur wenn der hotte auch noch dabei gewesen wäre


Räusper....Jungs.....tzetze


----------



## Gudyo (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Holländer können CTF, dass is mal klar! Bin immer wieder erstaunt was das so platte Land  hergibt zum biken. Tolle Organisation, perfekt beschildert, lecker Lebkuchen und bis auf die kalten Füße zu Anfang ein geiler Sonntag. Danke an die Truppe, hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Seht ihr Männer, Federweg wird überbewertet gelle Regina!


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ist eigendlich alles gesagt super Veranstaltung super Truppe hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Schreit nach Wiederholung.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ReginaP (4. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Die Holländer können CTF, dass is mal klar! Bin immer wieder erstaunt was das so platte Land  hergibt zum biken. Tolle Organisation, perfekt beschildert, lecker Lebkuchen und bis auf die kalten Füße zu Anfang ein geiler Sonntag. Danke an die Truppe, hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Seht ihr Männer, Federweg wird überbewertet gelle Regina!



Völlig überbewertet     bin vor kurzem mit geliehenem Fully gefahren, ist schon was anderes und würde ich sicher auch bevorzugen.


----------



## Burmi (5. Oktober 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ist eigendlich alles gesagt super Veranstaltung super Truppe hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Schreit nach Wiederholung.
> 
> Gruß Dieter




Schließe mich dem mal einfach an. Hab heute morgen ein wenig schwere Beine und kann mir nicht erklären warum das so ist


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, hat jemand von euch nächste Woche Urlaub? Ich hab noch ein bisschen Resturlaub und den wollte ich nächste
Woche so Tageweise abbummeln. Noch eine frage hat jemand schon was geplant für Morgen?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Cheffabrik (5. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Taz69 (5. Oktober 2015)

Moin,zu gestern kann man nichts neues dazu schreiben.Steht schon alles hier klasse Tag,klasse Mitfahrer und ein großes lob
an Regina ,was sie mit ihrem Rad so alles fährt und an unserem Christian der bis zum ende durchgehalten hat

Uwe,dabei falls ......... passt


PS:schalten wird auch überbewertet


----------



## Gudyo (6. Oktober 2015)

@Uwe: Ist mir zu weit draussen. Da pass ich. Wen das Wetter gut ist fahr ich da lieber zum Saisonfinale nach Willingen


----------



## Taz69 (6. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Uwe: Ist mir zu weit draussen. Da pass ich. Wen das Wetter gut ist fahr ich da lieber zum Saisonfinale nach Willingen


Willingen 200 km /Valkenburg 86 km ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (6. Oktober 2015)

Die Antwort auf dieses Mysterium  wird sich einem Dackelschneiderfahrer niemals offenbaren.


----------



## Newbike27 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob ihr euch noch an mich erinnert? Bin einmal im Sommer mit euch die Müllberg-Runde gefahren. Bin sonst meistens im Raum Düsseldorf/Wupeprtal/Solingen unterwegs. Würde mich euch gerne noch einmal anschließen. Habt ihr was fürs WE geplant? Vielleicht passt ja was???

Viele Gruß, Ilona


----------



## Taz69 (6. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf dieses Mysterium  wird sich einem Dackelschneiderfahrer niemals offenbaren.


Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dat et sich nur um den Lift geht bei dir


----------



## Gudyo (7. Oktober 2015)

So ein Mist, du fährst schon zu lange Mountainbike. 
@ilona: Mitlesen, Mitfahren.


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Oktober 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
wie sieht es Freitag bei euch aus? Ich könnte ab 15:00, ich mach mal ein paar Vorschläge:
-Weisser Stein
-Süchtelner-Höhen mit Landwehr eventuell noch Hinsbeck
-Dahlheim
Sonntag Ponyhofrunde Treffpunkt Kinderponyhof in Bocholt (Nettetal) 10:30
Bei Rückfragen einfach melden

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (7. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

auf Dalheim hätte ich auch Lust. Anreise natürlich mit Rad


----------



## Gudyo (7. Oktober 2015)

Kein Problem, nur 15 Uhr ist dann zu früh für  mich.


----------



## Taz69 (7. Oktober 2015)

Welche Startzeit?!


----------



## Newbike27 (7. Oktober 2015)

Freitag klingt gut. Wieviel km peilt ihr an? Bzw. Wie lange wird die Tour dauern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheffabrik (7. Oktober 2015)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf Dalheim hätte ich auch Lust. Anreise natürlich mit Rad



Freitag Dalheim find ich gut 
vielleicht kann man sich ja an der Mühle treffen, so das Anreise mit Rad und Auto möglich ist


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Oktober 2015)

OK machen wir mal Nägel mit Köppe,
Treffpunkt morgen Dahlheimer-Mühle um   ???  macht mal Vorschläge ich kann so ab 15:30.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (8. Oktober 2015)

15.30 Mühle könnte zu schaffen sein. Lade die HK 1 sollte passen.


----------



## Cheffabrik (8. Oktober 2015)

treffen uns dann an der Mühle, bin zeitig da


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Oktober 2015)

Bin um 15:30 an der Mühle bring vielleicht den Landmichel mit.


----------



## Burmi (8. Oktober 2015)

Newbike27 schrieb:


> Freitag klingt gut. Wieviel km peilt ihr an? Bzw. Wie lange wird die Tour dauern?



Hallo Ilona, die HK 1 hat etwa 32 Km und 400 Hm. Wenn die Jungs Gas geben sind die in etwa 2 - 2,5 Stunden gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbike27 (8. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Habe seit heute die Heizung kaputt. Wenn die Handwerker morgen pünktlich weg sind, bin ich um 15:30 dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (9. Oktober 2015)

Morgen zusammen, ich fahr ab PP Oberkrüchten an, ist für mich einfachen hin zu kommen als zur Mühle.


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Oktober 2015)

Morgen zusammen, Friedhelm zu welcher Zeit bist du am PP Oberkrüchten?


----------



## Gudyo (9. Oktober 2015)

Denke so um 3+-


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm wir sind um 3:00  PP Oberkrüchten


----------



## Multichris66 (9. Oktober 2015)

Fahrt Ihr Sonntag wieder die Ponyhofrunde?


----------



## Burmi (9. Oktober 2015)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr Sonntag wieder die Ponyhofrunde?



Bis jetzt ist wohl noch nichts anderes geplant, also ja !!!


----------



## Gudyo (9. Oktober 2015)

HK1, Alt aber Zeitlos! Schöne Feierabendrunde, nur die Umgehungstraße hat mich ein wenig verwirrt. Sind dann oberhalb Rakys Reich ausgekommen. Werde das Stück aber noch mal erkunden, ist ja nicht so weit weg von der Landwehr. Waren runde 40 also halb soviel wie bei den Dackelschneider-Fahrern.


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. Oktober 2015)

haben wir uns heute ne schöne Fangopackung eingefahren, hat Spaß gemacht.
Ich werd sie mal noch ein bisschen einwirken lassen, vorbeugend gegen Muskelkater


----------



## Gudyo (10. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen, werde heute Nachmittag die nördliche Landwehrrunde drehen, dachte an Start gegen 13 Uhr PMS.
In dem Zusammenhang greif ich auch mal die Idee von Chris auf, eine urbane MTB Tour durch MG. Höhenmeter dürften gut zusammen kommen wen man die Oberstadt , die Müllberge, Windberg und den Bökelberg einbaut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (11. Oktober 2015)

Bin heute raus wegen spontaner Familien-Radtour. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Gudyo (11. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen, sonst jemand unterwegs?


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Oktober 2015)

Fahre heute die Ponyhofrunde,und so wie es jetzt aussieht ist Thorsten dabei und sonst keiner. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (11. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, sonst jemand unterwegs?



Wir fahren die Ponyhofrunde wie geplant, oder ??


----------



## Gudyo (11. Oktober 2015)

Bleib hier in Gladbach, viel Spass.


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Oktober 2015)

Na dann bis gleich Thorsten,und dir Friedhelm auch viel Spaß und ein schönes WE.


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Tour gemacht hat Spaß gemacht bin dann noch Landwehr und SH,auf dem Rückweg dann hat's mir zwei Speichen aus dem Hinterrad gerissen. Bring ich dann morgen zu meinem Schrauber mal sehen wann ich das Rad wieder kriege. Euch allen noch ein schönes Rest WE.


----------



## Gudyo (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ist ja nicht so schön das mit deinen Laufrädern Dieter, aber der Klügere gibt nach. Wie ich schon zu deinem Vorderrad anmerkte, ist in unserer Gewichtsklasse ein guter Laufradbauer gefragt, der die Dinger auch wirklich gut einspeicht! Bei den "günstigen" Sets macht das meist eine Maschine und die richtet sich nicht nach den Gepflogenheiten des Benutzers. Lass aber bloß die Finger von Novatec, Funnworks und Co, die versprechen einiges aber halten wenig. Sind zwar Industrielager drin aber auch hier spielt unser "etwas" höheres Gewicht eine Rolle. Ich hab die Freiläufe bei denen schon platzen sehen, kein schöner Anblick. Ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung und als recht robust haben sich die XT Räder erwiesen, da gibt's fertige Sätze schon für unter 200 € und da du sicherlich nicht selber an den Konuslagern hantieren willst eine echte Alternative. Ich fahr einen Satz mit Concept Felgen aus dem Bikemarkt auf meinem 2Souls als Wintersatz, die laufen richtig gut und wie ich damit umgehe siehst du ja oft genug. Auch kann der Schrauber deines Vertrauens, meist für nen 10ner, handanlegen und die einmal im Jahr nachzentrieren, sind halt alles keine Sorglosteile an so einem MTB, bisgen Pflege muss sein!!
Ich fahr heute ne kleine Feierabendrunde um die Pulle Wein zum gestrigen Ribeye-Steak wieder los zu werden. 17.45 Uhr PMS für kurzentschlossene.
Morgen 18 Uhr PP SH ist angedacht, Lampen können nicht schaden.
Tour an die Ahr fällt leider flach, hab Mittwoch und Donnerstag Termine.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Oktober 2015)

*Hallo Friedhelm vielen dank für den Tipp, werde mich die Woche um ein Laufrad kümmern. Mein Rad kriege ich morgen zurück, bin also dabei mit Lampe. 18:00 PPSH

Gruß Dieter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (14. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
kalt und trocken(bis auf die üblichen Schlammlöcher) war´s gestern Abend. Die nächsten Tage sehen ja nicht so rosig aus,  ich werde dann mal meine Rolle einfahren. Hubert prognostiziert fürs WE trocken und wärmer, beides nehme ich gern und dann am Sonntag um 11 Uhr am WS Richtung 8er-Bahn fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm
Samstag im Angebot :http://www.rtc-koeln.de/ (Kann leider nicht mitfahren)


----------



## Multichris66 (14. Oktober 2015)

Tach Friedhelm,
Wenn ich Sonntag freigang bekomme ,komm ich mit.


----------



## Gudyo (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Wetter laut Hubert eher suboptimal. Lohnt also keine weite Anreise auch nicht zum WS. Ich bleib im Dorf und treib hier mein Unwesen am Sonntag. 11 Uhr PMS.


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wenn WS ausfällt wie sieht es denn mit einer kleinen Runde Hinsbeck Wankumer-Heide usw. aus? Treffpunkt Sonntag Ponyhof 10:30 wer hat Lust ?


----------



## Hasso Reynders (17. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Wetter laut Hubert eher suboptimal. Lohnt also keine weite Anreise auch nicht zum WS. Ich bleib im Dorf und treib hier mein Unwesen am Sonntag. 11 Uhr PMS.


Hallo Friedhelm,würde dich gerne begleiten.Komme dann bei dir vorbei,wann soll ich da sein?
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Hasso, halb 11 bei mir wäre gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (18. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Hasso, halb 11 bei mir wäre gut.


ok


----------



## Burmi (18. Oktober 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wenn WS ausfällt wie sieht es denn mit einer kleinen Runde Hinsbeck Wankumer-Heide usw. aus? Treffpunkt Sonntag Ponyhof 10:30 wer hat Lust ?



Dabei !


----------



## Taz69 (19. Oktober 2015)

Moin,wie schauts???

http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...er-deutsch-niederlaendischen-grenze-1.1204389


----------



## Gudyo (19. Oktober 2015)

Is ja praktisch ein Heimspiel.


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Is ja praktisch ein Heimspiel.


Parallel findet noch ein zweites Heimspiel statt
https://www.facebook.com/twc.reuver...827.1404598226450629/1664690593774723/?type=3


----------



## Taz69 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ahaaaa ,der Herr Chef meint die Reuver.Ja die ist immer klasse.
Jetzt hab ich ein Problemchen


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. Oktober 2015)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Ahaaaa ,der Herr Chef meint die Reuver.Ja die ist immer klasse.
> Jetzt hab ich ein Problemchen



 Tom, musst nur zeitig genug starten, dann kriegste alles


----------



## Landmichel (19. Oktober 2015)

Die Reuver-Tour reizt mich auch, die bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (20. Oktober 2015)

Tach zusammen, muss die Woche mal pausieren. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem Pensum was ihr fahrt is das logisch. Ich bin derzeit mit renovieren und bikebau beschäftigt  Das kleine Schwarze ist nen kleinen schwarzen gewichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (20. Oktober 2015)

Hi Peter,
schönes 601 ! Viel Spaß damit und fahr ruhig mal wieder bei uns mit.


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Oktober 2015)

Dankeschön Friedhelm Ja werde ich sicherlich tuen. Wer noch Interesse hat an dem ein oder anderen Teil hat , zb syntace räder... Gabel oder 1x11 Antrieb... Is im Bikemarkt noch zu haben  LG Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (20. Oktober 2015)

Falsches Format


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hmm ok verstehe  Gibt sowieso nur eine wahre größe  26 Zoll vorever


----------



## Taz69 (20. Oktober 2015)

Moin,ich schlage mal vor dat wir alle hier(Dieter geht ja lieber ............ )die CTF Klinkum fahren .Was haltet ihr von Startzeit *0900*.Ich kläre das gerade noch mit die Männers von MTB-Heinsberg ab .Ist ja noch bissel Zeit aber man sollte sich abstimmen.Ich werde mit Rad anreisen


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Oktober 2015)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Hmm ok verstehe  Gibt sowieso nur eine wahre größe  26 Zoll vorever



26 is dead.......


----------



## Taz69 (20. Oktober 2015)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> 26 is dead.......


Quark 26er


----------



## Cheffabrik (21. Oktober 2015)

ab Freitag feiert die Sonne ja kleines Comeback 
könnte man nachmittags doch ne kleine Runde zusammen drehen


----------



## Taz69 (21. Oktober 2015)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReginaP (21. Oktober 2015)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> ab Freitag feiert die Sonne ja kleines Comeback
> könnte man nachmittags doch ne kleine Runde zusammen drehen



Je nach dem was ihr macht auch dabei, weiß noch nicht ob ich gerade nochmal auf mein Bein fallen will  )))))


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Oktober 2015)

Samstag?


----------



## Gudyo (23. Oktober 2015)

Samstag Schlucht von Hinsbeck aus?


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich halt mich noch auf eure Fahrwünsche zurück . Da der Zusammenbau meines Bikes nicht soooo entspannt verläuft wie gedacht .Aber war mir schon klar das es nich so entspannt vorran geht wie gedacht .Aber das sind ja die kleinen Dinge die so spaß daran machen Beispiel: Die neue Gabel is zwar schick , aber mag meine CK naben nicht ,aus 2 Gründen . Erstens  15mm standart zu 20mm ,ok Adapter rein und jut wäre es . Der zweite Grund der viel bescheidner ist , das Casting ist zu schmal , da fehlen gefühlt locker 5mm .Oder die CK naben sind zu breit ?!?Never ever Ja schöne neue Standartwelt .Das we fällt eh für mich flach ,dank Mittagdienst 

@ReginaP  Rauf aufn Bock mit dir  Denn nur Übung macht die Meisterin .Zudem blaue Flecken ,find ich ,sind  keine blauen Flecke sonder fahrerische Orden  Wenn ich an die erste Ausfahrt auf meinen alten Bock bedenke ....Konnte ich hinterher singen ,wer hat mir die Rose auf den Hintern tätowiert 

Viel Spaß euch allenbeim Biken und wünsch euuch unfallfreies fahren und ne schöne Tour 

LG Opa Pedro


----------



## ReginaP (23. Oktober 2015)

@ReginaP  Rauf aufn Bock mit dir  Denn nur Übung macht die Meisterin .Zudem blaue Flecken ,find ich ,sind  keine blauen Flecke sonder fahrerische Orden  Wenn ich an die erste Ausfahrt auf meinen alten Bock bedenke ....Konnte ich hinterher singen ,wer hat mir die Rose auf den Hintern tätowiert 

Sehe ich auch so mit den Blauen Flecken, nur der aktuelle ist ne Nummer schlimmer und ne riesen Beule die beim drankommen immernoch weh tut  Und ich werde sicher weiter üben


----------



## Gudyo (23. Oktober 2015)

15 Uhr PMS grobe Richtung Dahlheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Oktober 2015)

@ReginaP Je nachdem wie dick die Beule ist. Dad erinnert mich an eine Ausfahrt, wo sich ein Bikekollege auch nen Gänseei große Beule eingefahren hat. Ich hab ihm geraten das im Kh checken zu lassen.Denn wenns nekrotisch wird wirds böse. End vom Lied er hats im Kh checken lassen und der Doc hat dann die Beule geöffnet. Den Rat kann ich dir auch  geben.  Ansonsten gute Besserung  LG  Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (23. Oktober 2015)

Wahre Helden bluten nach innen!! Hinfallen, aufstehen, Krönchen richten, weiterfahren! Schmerz ist Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt blablablub....
Wachtendonker, was den nu mit Morgen? Lieber was anderes? Können auch gerne mal Horst fahren, damit ich weis warum du so begeistert bist..


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Samstag Schlucht von Hinsbeck aus?



12:33 Uhr ab Hinsbeck .


----------



## Taz69 (23. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Können auch gerne mal Horst fahren, damit ich weis warum du so begeistert bist..


 Ich glaube da hat einer bei der CTf nur gepennt


----------



## ReginaP (23. Oktober 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Wahre Helden bluten nach innen!! Hinfallen, aufstehen, Krönchen richten, weiterfahren!
> 
> Den Spruch wollte ich mir auch schon "klauen" der ist gut


----------



## Gudyo (24. Oktober 2015)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hat einer bei der CTf nur gepennt


Es sollte dir nicht entgangen sein lieber Tom, dass die CTF nicht über "de Schaak" geführt hat, über diesen Rundkurs rede ich. Aber wer nach Straßenschilder fährt..........
PS: Hättest gestern mit deinem Dackelschneider mitfahren können war ne asphaltlastige Tour
12.33 Hinsbeck JHPP, werde da sein.


----------



## Taz69 (24. Oktober 2015)

Moin,deinen Rundkurs bin ich schon gefahren,ist auch schön.Die CTF finde ich aber um längen besser
Hatte überlegt mitzufahren ,aber eine ganze Tour im kleinen Kettenblatt und dann noch ohne schalten,ach neeeee
An/auf der Vollrahter Höhe gibt es auch bissel was zum spielen fürs MTB,ist nicht schlecht.Wäre mal was für Wintertour.
So mal schauen was es heute wird


----------



## Landmichel (24. Oktober 2015)

Morgen 10:30 ab Ponyhof, jemand dabei?


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Oktober 2015)

Bin Morgen dabei Michael.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (26. Oktober 2015)

Tach zusammen,
Frage 1: jemand Lust Morgen zu fahren?
Frage 2: Wer hat eigentlich aufgebracht, dass am Sonntag in Reuver ne CTF ist, im Veranstaltungskalender hab ich nix gefunden. In Brunsum ist ein CX Rennen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm, ich würde morgen SH fahren.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (26. Oktober 2015)

Auf www.mtb-you.nl kann man die NL-CTF Veranstaltungen folgen. Am 8. November gibt es in der Provinz Limburg 2 Veranstaltungen: Reuver (Maas en Grenslandtocht) und Genhout-Beek (Alpe du Genthout).
Die Verantstaltungen in Belgisches Limburg, sieht man auf www.mtb-you.be 
Das 2 Veranstaltungen so kurz neben ein ander sind am gleichem Tag - Reuver und Wegberg-Klinkum-  ist schade. Vielleicht mussen die Organisationen da doch mal besser Abstimmen.


----------



## Gudyo (26. Oktober 2015)

@ambition: danke für die Info!


----------



## ambition (26. Oktober 2015)

Um noch ein bißchen zu helfen, wenn das auf MTB-You nicht deutlich ist. Erst "Kalender" oben im Menu anklicken. Auf dem nächsten Schirm kann man eine Provinz wahlen "_kies een provincie_:" Limburg ist Grenzregion. Klick auf "_volgende_" um weiter in der Zukunft zu schauen.
Auf der Belgische mtb-you ist der Wegberg-Klinkum CTF gemeldet, auf der Niederländische (noch) nicht. Da steht 98% Off-road, was glaube ich zu viel ist. Letztes mal das ich Klinkum gefahre habe war es sicherlich weniger, aber das bedeutet nicht das es damit weniger Fun hat als Reuver. Wenn man nicht wahlen kann, dan beide an einander Knupfen   Ich will selber Klinkum fahren.


----------



## Gudyo (27. Oktober 2015)

@ambition: Ist ne gute Idee, Start in Klinkum und Kaffee und Kuchen in Reuver, werd mir das mal anschauen, liegt ja praktisch auf dem Weg 
@Dieter: Leider raus heute, muss wieder nach Lobberich, Taler abgreifen....
@Rest : Donnerstag 18 Uhr PMS?


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Oktober 2015)

@Gudyo  ...Bei mir dauert das Basteln noch  Details wie Abkleben und einstellarbeiten sind noch fällig


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Oktober 2015)

Abend zusammen, sollen wir morgen zusammen fahren Friedhelm? Habe noch einen Platz frei. Wie sieht`s Sonntag aus Ponyhof 10:30?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, ich werde am Sonntag schon um 9:45 starten, da ich danach noch was vor habe. Allen Monstern morgen viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Gudyo (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, fahre gerne mit bei dir. 19 Uhr bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm, alles klar 19:00 bei mir. Denk an das Teelicht ich hab mir auch eins besorgt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (2. November 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10/30/cross-und-quer-franzi-meyer-im-cyclocross-wunderland/
Federweg wird immer überbewertet

Sonntag 0900 Klinkum,check


----------



## Gudyo (2. November 2015)

Mal unabhängig davon, dass dieses Mädel uns selbst mit nem Bobbycar alt aussehen lässt, muss es wohl an der Marke liegen 
Meins wird´s nicht diese Mischung aus Dackelschneider und Racefeile
9.00 Uhr Klinkum klingt gut wen mein Fressbrett wieder in Ordnung ist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Taz69 (2. November 2015)

Friedhelm ,Sandalen beim MTB fahren ist meins auch nicht

Ich glaube so ein Dackelcrosserschneiderding wäre auch was für mich


----------



## Gudyo (2. November 2015)

Nana, bisgen mehr Respekt vor den Latschen, Lattenjupp hats mit Sandalen übers Rote Meer geschafft, was meinste was ein ambitionierten Mountainbiker damit alles kann.


----------



## Gudyo (3. November 2015)

So, jetzt mal ne Frage an die Experten hier: Ich lese immer Herbstwetter/Schlamm=Cyclocrosser. Da ich ja schon Cyclocrosser gefahren bin bevor die Gattung eigentlich erfunden worden ist (hießen damals halt ATB und hatten einen geraden Lenker) frage ich mich die ganze Zeit wo genau bei Sudelwetter den die Vorzüge von schmalen Reifen und ungefederten Bikes liegen sollen. Klar kann man die uralte Analogie vom schmalen Autoreifen auf Schnee bemühen aber ich denke eher an den grottenschlechten Gripp auf nassen Wurzeln und das vergebliche Bemühen wen es bergauf noch nass und schlammig ist. Auch das der Reinigunsaufwand um einiges geringer ist als beim Fully seh ich ja noch ein aber ist es das? Nu könnt ihr mal eure Hypothesen einbringen, vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch zum Racefeilendackelschneider-Fahrer (So, jetzt hat das DING seinen Namen), so ein krummer Lenker ist schnell montiert 
@Heute: Bekomm heute die Fäden gezogen und wen es irgendwie geht bin ich ab 18 Uhr hier im Dorf unterwegs.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (3. November 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch zum Racefeilendackelschneider-Fahrer (So, jetzt hat das DING seinen Namen)



Vielleicht wirst ja noch mal mein Freund


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. November 2015)

Na na na.... Hier werden keine Angebote gemacht  Apropos Angebot... Schwarze Reflektorfolie sollte bald bei mir einfliegen  P.S. Gute Besserung @Friedhelm


----------



## Burmi (5. November 2015)

Wer ist denn nun am Sonntag alles bei der CTF dabei ???


----------



## Gudyo (5. November 2015)

Ich werde fahren.Ich starte hier in Gladbach gegen 7.45 Uhr mit dem Bike. Geplant hab ich die Mittlere weil meines Wissens nach die Große eine Schleife 2x fährt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Burmi (5. November 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ich werde fahren.Ich starte hier in Gladbach gegen 7.45 Uhr mit dem Bike. Geplant hab ich die Mittlere weil meines Wissens nach die Große eine Schleife 2x fährt.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Ich werde auch die Mittlere fahren !


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. November 2015)

So macht Reflektorfolie spaß aber nur Handgeschnitzt


----------



## ambition (5. November 2015)

@Gudyo. Auf www.svk-radsport.de steht ein übersicht mit Gpsies von der Tracks. Die 60 Km hat etwas neues in Richtung Birgelen, Wildenrath. Also wird die Schleife nicht 2x gefahren.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...EC577254894451EE358940EB03FABB753B9050AA5FCE0


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. November 2015)

Wünsche allen am Sonntag viel spaß.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (8. November 2015)

So dann mach ich mal den Anfang mit unserer Klassenfahrt. Nette Truppe, super Wetter, gut beschildert und trotz größtenteils bekannter Wege, gut ausgeknobelt vom SV Klinkum. Denke auch das Petrus heute ein wenig Wiedergutmachung betrieben hat für die lausig kalten CTFś in der Vergangenheit. Waren mit  knappem 18er Schnitt unterwegs also auch kein Bummelzug. Die Versorgung an der Strecke und im Vereinsheim war super, lecker und preiswert! 
Ach ja, Rennfeilendackelschneider gabs auch, haben mich aber immer noch nicht überzeugt, meist haben die mich nur überholt, wen ich auf die Bananenesser-Fraktion warten musste 
War ein schöner Sonntag mit euch!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (9. November 2015)

http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer...0DJIZ8HeSGXOBkhmgupIZzkWTGRbakxm+qZcZon+YGQ==
Mit Strava Flyby's kann man sehen wer teilgenommen hat an der CTF. (Klick aufs Play links oben, für Bewegung der Teilnehmer) Für die Organisation auch 'n Möglichkeit zu sehen wo alles falsch gefahren wird. Ins besondere in Richtung Schaagbachtal / Wildenrath.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (9. November 2015)

Hehe, ich hab mein neues Hobby gefunden! Strava´s fahren lassen! Günstiger als Modeleisenbahn 
Und da beschwere sich noch einer, das Payback seine Kunden ausspäht wo die Einkaufen. Ich finde es schon merkwürdig wie transparent man sich durch sein Handy macht. Aber was soll´s.....
Gruß Friedhelm
Nachtrag: Morgen 18 Uhr PMS Lämpchenfahrt


----------



## ambition (9. November 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob hier noch jemand in Reuver (NL) der CTF gefahren hat, aber in Strava hat es so ausgesehen:
http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer...NGUB3jRmCgY0Z7ACOGX4KjhnmdI8ZP6CPGYDajxnhGZQZ


----------



## ambition (9. November 2015)

übrigens ein Film der CTF Reuver 08/11/2015 auf Youtube:


----------



## ambition (10. November 2015)

Und jetzt auch einen Film "CTF Klinkum":


----------



## ReginaP (11. November 2015)

ambition schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch einen Film "CTF Klinkum":



hihi, bin auch drauf, werde am Anfang überholt


----------



## Gudyo (11. November 2015)

Hi Regina, du wirst nicht überholt, du hast denen einen Vorsprung gegeben 
Morgen jemand unterwegs?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (11. November 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Regina, du wirst nicht überholt, du hast denen einen Vorsprung gegeben
> Morgen jemand unterwegs?
> Gruß Friedhelm


Bin morgen auch unterwegs, möchte aber möglichst im hellen noch fahren.
Wenn's bei dir passt, gerne zusammen

gruß Uwe


----------



## ReginaP (11. November 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Regina, du wirst nicht überholt, du hast denen einen Vorsprung gegeben
> 
> Ertappt


----------



## Gudyo (12. November 2015)

Morgen zusammen, geht leider nicht Uwe, bin erst gegen 5 zuhause. Sonntag sieht mau aus, ich entscheiden nach Fensterlage ob ich nach Vlodrop fahr.
Gruß Friedhelm
Nachtrag: Sonntag raus, ich fahr Morgen am WS 10.30 Uhr Richtung Dahlheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (13. November 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm, wenn nix dazwischen kommt würde ich morgen mitfahren WS - Dahlheim. Habe neuen Laufradsatz montiert.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (14. November 2015)

Morgen zusammen, bin 10.30 am WS.
Hier nun ein kleiner Bericht zur gestrigen Tour. Abfahrt war Punkt 10.30. Dieters neuer LRS war verbaut und durfte schon auf den ersten Meter zeigen was er kann. Die Oberschenkel waren dann nach den ersten Kilometern auch wach und wir fuhren unsere Standartroute Richtung Swalmen. Von da über die 8er Bahn und dann Richtung Elfenmeer. Kurz vor dem Vennhof trafen wir auf das Flatterband der CTF Vlodrop. Entlang der Rödigerbahn ging es dann zum Rothenbachtrail, beinahe (so nah war ich noch nie dran) hätten Dieter und ich den Anstieg  geschaft aber knapp verpasst ist auch daneben. Die Waffel konnten wir uns abschminken weil die Mühle zu war. Aber verständlich, bis dahin waren uns nicht mal ne handvoll Leute über den Weg gelaufen. Nu war die Aufgabenstellung, den Weg zum WS fahrtechnisch interessant zu gestalten ohne einfach zurück zu fahren. An den 6 Eichen sind wir dann Richtung Radschnellweg und dann durch die Heide bis zu den 7 Hügeln. Der letzte hat ganz schön an den Körnern gezehrt und wir waren froh als die Autobahn auftauchte. Der Rest war dann Eiltempo zum Depot weils so langsam anfing zu regnen. Unter dem Strich bleiben 63 km mit 600hm auf einer meiner Lieblingsrunden. Hat riesig Spass gemacht!


----------



## Cheffabrik (15. November 2015)

hört sich sehr gut an, habt ihr ja gestern auch alles richtig gemacht
hoffentlich hält die Saison noch lange genug an, das du bei einem deiner nächsten Versuche dem Anstieg am Rothenbach Trail den Schrecken nehmen kannst


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. November 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht,
steht alles drin.Am Anfang der Tour beim ersten kleinen Anstieg dachte ich jetzt ist es vorbei jetzt  macht die Pumpe schlapp,aber mit der Zeit gewöhnte ich mich wieder ans fahren und der Spaß am fahren war wieder da.Nochmals vielen Dank an Friedhelm fürs guiden und fürs auf mich warten. Beim nächsten mal schaffen wir den Anstieg am Rothenbach-Trail Friedhelm.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (15. November 2015)

Mein neues Hollandrad 






Der nächste Sommer kann kommen!


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. November 2015)

Darauf eine Runde Jägermeister. ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (15. November 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Mein neues Hollandrad
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 436741
> 
> Der nächste Sommer kann kommen!


Sehr fein! Wie siehts mit morgen PMS aus17.30 Uhr?


----------



## Gudyo (15. November 2015)

Bin da! 17.30 ist knapp aber ich werd es versuchen.


----------



## Gudyo (19. November 2015)

Morgen, Freitag, Regenloch ausnutzen. 15 Uhr PMS, geplant ist Rickelrath, Wegberg, Schriefers, Müllberg, Hause.


----------



## Cheffabrik (19. November 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen, Freitag, Regenloch ausnutzen. 15 Uhr PMS, geplant ist Rickelrath, Wegberg, Schriefers, Müllberg, Hause.



Hab Spätschicht,  werde morgen früh mein Glück versuchen
Sieht aber nicht ganz so gut aus
Viel Glück


----------



## Gudyo (20. November 2015)

Allen, die heute nicht gefahren sind, Pech gehabt! Hubert sagt für Sonntag trocken und kalt an, für mich ein Grund zum biken bevor meine Auszeit am Montag beginnt. Ich glaub ich werd die Carbonlandrunde mal ins Auge fassen. Start gegen 10.30 hier in Gladbach.


----------



## Multichris66 (21. November 2015)

10,30 Uhr bei dir?


----------



## Gudyo (21. November 2015)

Hallo Chris, muß Morgen leider absagen. Frau hat andere Pläne sorry


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. November 2015)

Soar neues Spaßgerät hat seine

 erste Runde hinter sich


----------



## pAn1c (21. November 2015)

Ist das ein 24er?


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. November 2015)

Ne das isn 26er in Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (21. November 2015)

Jo, die 2.4 stehen für die Reifenbreite.
Jetzt hab ich's.


----------



## Multichris66 (21. November 2015)

Immer diese Frauen!
Alles klar,dreh ich alleine eine Runde.Schade


----------



## Gudyo (21. November 2015)

Tja, Pedro, jetzt gibt keine Ausreden mehr!! Schickes Teil und stimmig aufgebaut! Habe auch kurz übelegt mir ein 601 zuzulegen im Abverkauf aber ich schwöre auf 29er und in xxl wäre es kein Enduro sondern mehr ein Hochsitz. Freu mich schon auf den Sommer!
@Chris: 
*Cherchez la femme! *
damit ist alles gesagt, schau doch mal ob die Bocholter fahren....
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. November 2015)

@Gudyo Tja ich war ja bei dir für ne live Besichtigung  Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt warste die tröpfchen ausm Duschkopp zählen  Mal sehen ob ich morgen die Tour mitmachen werde, je nach Verfassung  LG Opa Pedro


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. November 2015)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ist das ein 24er?


Der ist nicht schlecht....


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. November 2015)

Hallo hat jemand von euch Lust morgen Vormittag eine Runde SH und Landwehr zu drehen?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (27. November 2015)

Hallo Dieter, meine Saison ist beendet, muss wenigstens 2 Wochen pausieren. Hoffe das zwischen den Feiertagen was geht, melde mich dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. November 2015)

Gute Besserung, würde mich freuen wenn`s zwischen den Feiertagen klappt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (27. November 2015)

Hi Dieter, wie wäre 10:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (3. Dezember 2015)

Schönen guten Abend,
heute hatte ich zum erstenmal den Blues, bei dem Wetter nicht aufs Bike zu dürfen Hab meinen Frust dann gleich kompensiert durch geldausgeben. Allen die auf "Skinwall" stehen, sei dieser Reifen empfohlen: https://r2-bike.com/MAXXIS-Reifen-Ardent-29-x-225-MaxxPro-Skinwall. Hab den 2.4er auf meinen 26er gefahren, toller Allrounder und nicht mal teuer. Auch wen der aktuell noch nicht lieferbar ist, soll ja auch erst im Sommer auf mein HT. Hoffe jetzt schon nächste Woche ganz langsam einsteigen zu können, melde mich dann für den Fall das jemand Lust hat mich auf meiner Reha-Runde zu begleiten.Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Glasreiniger (6. Dezember 2015)

Moin,

was fahrt ihr so für runden? Seid ihr ne feste Truppe?


----------



## Gudyo (6. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend, erzähl doch erstmal was du so erwartest, was wir so anstellen kann man in diesem Thread gut nachlesen . Meist wird eine Tour mit Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt und vorraussichtlicher Länge der Tour hier gepostet. Bei Fragen, fragen, ansonsten einfach mitfahren.


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Dezember 2015)

Glasreiniger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was fahrt ihr so für runden? Seid ihr ne feste Truppe?


So bin wieder fit und möchte am Sonntag eine Ponyhofrunde drehen ca.35-40km na hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter passt.Übrigens habe nächste Woche Urlaub und könnte auch vormittags.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (9. Dezember 2015)

He Dieter, schön das du wieder fit bist. Bei mir gehts langsam aufwärts aber für grobes Geläuf ist noch zu früh. Nächste Woche muss ich leider wieder dienen aber das übernächste WE (18/19 je nach Wetter) reservier ich mal für die HK2 Weihnachtsrunde. Ich glaube auch das ich da was mit dir besprechen will in Sachen Fully..... 
Siehste, kaum begrüß ich jemanden , isser auch schon weg.Das mein Gesicht zum Eierabschrecken reicht, ist ja bekannt aber dass das auch für meinen Schreibstill gilt.........
Würde dich gern begleiten Sonntag aber wir fahren nach Hamburg über das WE, daher muss ich auch die Glühweintour absagen. Macht euch nen schönen Tag an der Ahr und sagt doch bitte Bescheid das ich nicht erscheine.
Ach ja, wen morgen früh jemand Lust und Zeit hat, kleine Ausfahrt entlang der Niers.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. Dezember 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> So bin wieder fit und möchte am Sonntag eine Ponyhofrunde drehen ca.35-40km na hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter passt.Übrigens habe nächste Woche Urlaub und könnte auch vormittags.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Dieter, wenn's nächste Woche vormittags passt, können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren, habe Spät.
Samstag bin ich auf der Glühweintour, wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Weiß nicht mehr, ob noch jemand von hier mitfahren wollte. Friedhelm, werd dich entschuldigen. Wenn du dich zeitig online abmeldest, kann noch evtl. eine andere Person nachrücken.
Sonntag hab ich noch nichts geplant, mal sehen wie das Wetter ist

gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (10. Dezember 2015)

Man Friedhelm jetzt bin ich aber neugierig. HK2 für den 18/19 bin ich dabei. Uwe ich melde mich bei dir nächste Woche. Was ist mit dir Glasreiniger melde dich mal.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (10. Dezember 2015)

@stempelchen64 
Mit Stand heute bin ich am Sonntag und am 19.12 zur HK II dabei. Am 18. kann ich leider nicht so früh !!!


----------



## Gudyo (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Thorsten, schön zu hören das du dabei bist. 11 Uhr Start PP Oberkrüchten, sofern es trocken ist? Bringe Glühwein und Stollen mit  soll uns ja nicht kalt werden!


----------



## Burmi (10. Dezember 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten, schön zu hören das du dabei bist. 11 Uhr Start PP Oberkrüchten, sofern es trocken ist? Bringe Glühwein und Stollen mit  soll uns ja nicht kalt werden!



Als bis dato wurde uns nur immer dann kalt, wenn wir auf dich warten mussten weil du mal wieder dein Rad unterwegs zerlegen musstest


----------



## Glasreiniger (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo und danke für die freundlichen Begrüßungen. Ich bin hier neu zugezogen und kenne mich noch nicht so wirklich aus was gute Strecken angeht. Meistens fahre ich also nur Straße. Meistens 40+Km runden. Ich bin schon hin und wieder mal in Holland ein paar MTB Singletrails gefahren. Weiß aber nicht ob es hier was ähnliches gibt und habe bisher nur gehört dass im Süchtelner wald Drahtseile gespannt werden.
Wie auch immer, ich bin wahrscheinlich leider erst nach Weihnachten wieder in der Lage zu fahren. Ich fahre allerdings auch erst seit etwa einem Jahr, und das auch nicht soooo viel. Was habt ihr denn immer so für durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeiten bei 40, 50, 60,... km runden?


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Glasreinger!  Also Geschwindigkeit ist hier sekundär! Vorrang hat der Spaß mit der Gruppe und die herrlichen Trails. Bei  der Geschwindigkeit wird  sich bei grundsätzlich nach dem langsamsten Gerichtet.  Zumal es werden bekannte  Trails auch abgewandelt befahren  Dann sind auch die Fahrkünste der einzelnen Mitfahrer nicht unerheblich  Wenn du meinst ne Runde drehen zu wollen mit der jeweiligen Gruppe, häng dich ran und schau was geht  LG Opa Pedro


----------



## Cheffabrik (10. Dezember 2015)

weihnachtsrunde HK2 auch gerne dabei
Hab ja im Sommer schon gehört, das die Runde im Winter noch schöner ist 

@Glasreiniger , hier in der Gegend gibt es auch ne ganze Menge schöner Strecken zu fahren.
Sowohl in Gladbach , als auch in Viersen. Einfach mal anschließen, oder anfragen, ob was geht wenn du Zeit hast. Ich fahre auch erst seit einem Jahr. Wenn du 40 km Runden fährst, bist du ja schon ganz gut drauf


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. Dezember 2015)

Also ich fasse mal zusammen 19.12. um 11:00 am PP Oberkrüchten HK2  bin dabei. Und Sonntag 10:30 am Ponyhof in Bocholt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (13. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen, die Ponyhofrunde hat sich wohl erledigt bei dem Wetter. Trotzdem allen einen schönen 3. Advent. Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Dezember 2015)

Sind trotz des Wetters gefahren Thorsten und ich, war ne schöne matschige Runde. Erstklassiges Grundlagentraining auf 40km. Freu mich schon auf die Tour am Samstag (HK2). Fährt jemand Diensttag?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi Dieter, Dienstag könnte ich so ab 14:30.


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich melde mich bei dir Michael bezüglich morgen 14:30.
Nachtrag: Hi Michael muss für morgen absagen Tretlager kaputt incl. Kurbel. Wenn alles gut läuft ist mein Rad übermorgen fertig.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (14. Dezember 2015)

So, wohl behalten zurück aus Hamburg (die nehmen Drogen, sucht mal bei Youtube "Weihnachtsparade Mönkebergstrasse")
@Dieter: Kleiner Exkurs in die Bedeutung von benutzen und beschädigen=beides fängt mit B an, dass war es an Gemeinsamkeiten!
Heute 17.45 PMS Reharunde mit Beleuchtung, 1-2 Stunden Müllberg above an beyond.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Dezember 2015)

@Gudyo War ne lecker Runde


----------



## Taz69 (15. Dezember 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> muss für morgen absagen Tretlager kaputt incl. Kurbel.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 DIETER


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Dezember 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> So, wohl behalten zurück aus Hamburg (die nehmen Drogen, sucht mal bei Youtube "Weihnachtsparade Mönkebergstrasse")
> @Dieter: Kleiner Exkurs in die Bedeutung von benutzen und beschädigen=beides fängt mit B an, dass war es an Gemeinsamkeiten!
> Heute 17.45 PMS Reharunde mit Beleuchtung, 1-2 Stunden Müllberg above an beyond.
> Gruß Friedhelm





Taz69 schrieb:


> DIETER[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gudyo (15. Dezember 2015)

Materialermüdung ist bei uns der Begriff für "Ich weis nicht wirklich woran es gelegen hat, Mensch oder Maschine aber ist auch egal, hin ist hin!"  Hauptsache es hat nicht dich zerrissen!!
Prognosen für Samstag sehen recht ordentlich aus.
Jemand aus Gladbach, der ne Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht bis Oberkrüchten und zurück?
Ich freu mich schon, es wird schmutzig, glitschig und ein wenig nass kann es auch werden... In welchem Zusammenhang hab ich das bloß schon mal gehört


----------



## pAn1c (16. Dezember 2015)

Da fällt mir spontan Dirndl und jodeln ein.


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Dezember 2015)

Für Samstag bin ich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (16. Dezember 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Materialermüdung ist bei uns der Begriff für "Ich weis nicht wirklich woran es gelegen hat, Mensch oder Maschine aber ist auch egal, hin ist hin!"  Hauptsache es hat nicht dich zerrissen!!
> Prognosen für Samstag sehen recht ordentlich aus.
> Jemand aus Gladbach, der ne Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht bis Oberkrüchten und zurück?
> Ich freu mich schon, es wird schmutzig, glitschig und ein wenig nass kann es auch werden... In welchem Zusammenhang hab ich das bloß schon mal gehört


Hallo Friedhelm,
würde gerne bei dir mitfahren,wann soll ich bei dir sein?
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Hasso, schön das du mit kommst. 9.45 bei mir aufladen. Wir holen dann Dieter und Thorsten in Süchteln ab. Also bis Samstag dann. Heute 17.45 Lämpchenfahrt ab PMS.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cheffabrik (17. Dezember 2015)

Bin raus für Samstag, sorry

Mich zieht's ein letztes mal dieses Jahr an die Ahr


----------



## Gudyo (19. Dezember 2015)

Danke Männer, geile Truppe, geiles Wetter! Schlamm statt Schnee hat auch was!


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. Dezember 2015)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, war eine super Tour. Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour ,wer hat Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen SH oder Hinsbeck- Luisenburg ca. 25-30-40km. Oder Ponyhofrunde.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich plane, um 10:30 mit Hotte am Ponyhof auf zu tauchen. Muss mal einen Blick auf deinem neuen Laufradsatz werfen  ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (20. Dezember 2015)

Ponyhofrunde bin ich dabei. Bis nachher, Michael


----------



## Gudyo (21. Dezember 2015)

*Die Seilbahn ist täglich
  von 9.00 - 16.30 Uhr für
  Fußgänger & BIKER geöffnet!* 







*





BIKE-NEWS*
*
AB SOFORT SIND DIE SEILBAHN SOWIE DOWNHILL- UND FREERIDESTRECKE  TÄGLICH FÜR EUCH GEÖFFNET!!!
Des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud!
Auf Grund der Wetteraussichten für die nächsten Tage werden wir Bahn und Strecken wieder täglich zum Biken öffnen.
Wir wünschen viel Spaß beim Biken unterm Weihnachtsbaum ;-)
*
weiter...

Ich werde, wen das Wetter mitspielt am Sonntag hinfahren, dass lass ich mir nicht entgehen. Freeride statt abcouchen, Erderwärmung sei Dank!


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spaß am Sonntag Friedhelm. So wollte morgen Nachmittag eine Runde Landwehr mit SH wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden, über die Uhrzeit kann man reden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (24. Dezember 2015)

Tach zusammen, allen Verletzten eine schnelle Genesung, dem Rest Frohe Weihnacht. Wetter soll trocken bleiben ab Samstag, werde wohl Sonntag tatsächlich nach Willingen düsen. Montag morgen Zahnarzt, aber dann können wir gerne nach Horst fahren. Tip für den Einstieg?
So, jetzt werd ich mich besinnlich zudröhnen.......
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Hardtail-GK (24. Dezember 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tip für den Einstieg?



Ich hab mich daran gehalten und bin wunderbar damit gefahren


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Dezember 2015)

Morgen Ponyhofrunde 10:30 Treffpunkt Ponyhof in Bocholt.Sorry Christian aber deine Runde morgen dauert zu lange schade aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Multichris66 (26. Dezember 2015)

Kein Prob. Dieter.War eine klasse Runde heute hat mich echt wieder auf den Geschmack gebracht.Friedhelm, viel Spass im schönen Sauerland.Alle die morgen noch Lust auf eine schöne Tour haben,10 Uhr PP Sportplatz Oberkrüchten.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Hasso Reynders (26. Dezember 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, allen Verletzten eine schnelle Genesung, dem Rest Frohe Weihnacht. Wetter soll trocken bleiben ab Samstag, werde wohl Sonntag tatsächlich nach Willingen düsen. Montag morgen Zahnarzt, aber dann können wir gerne nach Horst fahren. Tip für den Einstieg?
> So, jetzt werd ich mich besinnlich zudröhnen.......
> Gruß Friedhelm



Am Dienstag wäre Horst auch für mich möglich,könnte auch dann mal mit meinem Auto fahren.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (27. Dezember 2015)

Morgen zusammen, Montag, Dienstag, egal, Hauptsache radeln! Ich sag dann mal Dienstag, 10.30 Treffen in Horst an der angegebenen Stelle. Einen könnte ich noch mitnehmen wen Hasso selber fährt.
Schön Chris dass du auch wieder dabei bist,mir hat des knarzen deines Berga gefehlt.. so, Bike liegt im Auto gleich gehts los...
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Landmichel (27. Dezember 2015)

Ponyhofrunde dabei, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (27. Dezember 2015)

Geht noch was Enduromäßig hier?


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Dezember 2015)

Bin Dienstag mit dem Landmichel um 10:30 in Horst. Wie war noch die genaue Adresse? Vielleicht kommen Hotte und Christoph auch. Wetter sollte auch passen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (27. Dezember 2015)

http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1119/Horst

Tach zusammen, in Willingen war der Luzifer los, schätze über 300 Biker, mehr los als im Sommer... Sind gegen 2 Uhr abgehauen weil sich die Schlange am Lift immer mehr in die Länge zog und ich mir einen Platten geholt hab aber war schon geil, keine Cindy´s aus Marzahn und kein Fußballgott aus dem Kohlenpott, der sich seine restlichen Gehirnzellen weggeschädelt hat, man war halt unter sich.. Morgen gegen 11 Uhr fahr ich hier die Landwehrrunde  67 km bei läppischen 300 hm. Start wäre 11 Uhr am Cafe Waldfrieden. Gruß Friedhelm
@junior: Schau mal in den Kalender, es ist Winter! Für uns alten Säcke ist auch ne Radwegtour wie Enduro


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Dezember 2015)

Muss Morgen erstmal schön Wetter bei Frauchen machen, bin jetzt vier Tage am Stück gefahren. Freu mich jetzt schon auf Horst. Wie wäre es Donnerstag mit einer Tour wohin wäre mir egal Hauptsache fahren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (28. Dezember 2015)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es Donnerstag mit einer Tour wohin wäre mir egal Hauptsache fahren.Gruß Dieter


Moin,Dalheim? WS? oder vielleicht Samstag ?


----------



## Gudyo (29. Dezember 2015)

Kann mein Statement von der HK2 Runde nur wiederholen, geile Truppe, geile Strecke. Das mit dem moderaten Tempo üben wir dann noch aber ich denke in Horst geht nur zügig, schauinsland geht anderswo besser.
@Landmichel: so sieht das Ding aus.



* Cane Creek Thudbuster LT Long Travel 31,6mm 400mm*
Morgen ist Zwangsshopen in D´Dorf angesagt aber Donnerstag geht was... 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. Dezember 2015)

Man war das ein tolles Töurchen das hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Nochmals vielen Dank an Friedhelm fürs navigieren. Tolle Truppe, wie Friedhelm schon sagte im Sommer mit Fully und noch mehr Spaß. Mal sehen was so am Donnerstag anliegt, ich schlag mal Dahlheim vor.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (29. Dezember 2015)

War bisher die beste Strecke, die Holländer habens drauf! Danke für die Info, Friedhelm, würde ich gerne mal testen. Freitag SH?


----------



## Nikedge (30. Dezember 2015)

Wollte morgen zur Schlucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Nik habe heute nur für eine kleine Runde Zeit. Fahre jetzt gleich eine Hausrunde d.h. Landwehr- SH ca. 25-30km. Wie sieht es morgen bei euch aus? Vorschläge ......

Gruß Dieter


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Dezember 2015)

Soar ihr lieben 2015 is nu fast vorbei, und wir waren dabei  
Für 2016: Rutscht gut rein, denn Eis haben wir dafür keins  
LG Opa Pedro


----------



## Winthor (31. Dezember 2015)

Nabend,
euch allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr mal wieder ne Runde mit euch fahren zu können. 
Gruß 
Stefan 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Landmichel (1. Januar 2016)

Sattelstütze getestet und für gut befunden, die steckt einiges weg, mein Rücken war dankbar. Danke nochmal fürs Leihen, Friedhelm, werde ich mir wohl zulegen. Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, morgen eine Ponyhofrunde 10:30 Treffpunkt Bocholt. Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter passt. Vlodrop dauert für mich zu lange. Vielleicht das nächste mal Nik.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (6. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
Hubert prognostiziert für Freitag Trockenheit, denke das sollte man ausnutzen. Jemand nen Vorschlag? Ansonsten fahr ich hier an der PMS gegen 15.00 Uhr Richtung SH/HINS leichte Rolltour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (6. Januar 2016)

Dabei !


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. Januar 2016)

Auch dabei, wann seid ihr in den SH? Würde mich dann anschließen.


----------



## Gudyo (6. Januar 2016)

gemütlich 56 min bis pp SH, mit Zug 44  also ich sag mal 16 Uhr am PP
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Hab Heute mal einen Prof(i) (UNI D´Dorf) an mein Fressbrett gelassen, 3 Stunden haben die rummontiert, aber ich hab das Gefühl es wird stündlich besser


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. Januar 2016)

Freut mich das dein Esszimmer nicht mehr so einen Stress macht Friedhelm. Freitag 16:00 PP ich bin da.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (8. Januar 2016)

Morgen, High Noon in Horst! Jemand dabei?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (10. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
alle reden immer von epischen Trails , für uns Flachländer meist unerreichbar für den kurzen Trip am Wochenende.
Doch warum in die Ferne schweifen....
Nachdem wir gestern zum zweiten Mal  in Horst waren, krieg ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Der Kurs wird einfach nicht langweilig und ist schon nahe dran am Optimum. Auch wen sich 100 hm bei 20 km eher lesen wie eine Reharunde macht dieser perfekt gepflegte Kurs einfach nur Spass!
Für alle, die noch nicht da waren hier mal ein Eindruck worüber ich so ins Schwärmen gerate:




Dieser kleine Bildausschnitt ist keine Ausnahme, so schlängelt sich "De Schaak" rund 17 km durch den Wald. Überall sieht man, dass die Member der Radvereine Hand anlegen und Anlieger ausbessern und Sickerlöcher graben um den Trail auch bei Nässe fahrbar zu halten. Daran sollte man sich in Deutschland mal ein Vorbild nehmen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (10. Januar 2016)

http://www.toerklub.nl/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Toertocht_Overloon_beeld_jan2016.jpg


----------



## Gudyo (14. Januar 2016)

Morgen zusammen, Hubert sagt trocken und kalt also Bikewetter für Sonntag! Ich werde um  9.30 Uhr am Museum sein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Hasso Reynders (14. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, Hubert sagt trocken und kalt also Bikewetter für Sonntag! Ich werde um  9.30 Uhr am Museum sein.
> Gruß Friedhelm


OK,bin dabei.Würde dann gerne bei dir mitfahren,sag nur wann du losfährst.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Januar 2016)

So wie es aussieht bin ich auch dabei werde noch den Landmichel fragen ob er mitfährt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (14. Januar 2016)

Ich habe auch Lust, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Gudyo (15. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen, schön das ihr mitfahren wollt. @Hasso: Ich kann dich gerne mitnehmen, es wird dann etwas kuschelig weil Nik auch mitfährt aber ich müsste mein Bike eigentlich in den Laderaum kriegen. Bitte um 8.15 bei mir, holen dann Nik ab.


----------



## ReginaP (15. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen, schön das ihr mitfahren wollt. @Hasso: Ich kann dich gerne mitnehmen, es wird dann etwas kuschelig weil Nik auch mitfährt aber ich müsste mein Bike eigentlich in den Laderaum kriegen. Bitte um 8.15 bei mir, holen dann Nik ab.



Guten Morgen, bin Sonntag auch dabei, schließe mich beim Treffpunkt Süchteln an


----------



## pAn1c (15. Januar 2016)

Dieter, wann starten wir ab Parkplatz SH?
Maps sagt eine Fahrzeit von ca. 40 Minuten voraus.


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Januar 2016)

Start um 8:30 am PP SH am Sonntag.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (15. Januar 2016)

Alles klar.


----------



## Gudyo (17. Januar 2016)

Hat mir riesig Spass gemacht heute, besser kann eine Toertocht im Winter nicht ablaufen! Gewohnt klasse ausgeschildert, nie langweilig und gegen Ende auch mit richtig Fango, Hut ab , ich kann es nur wiederholen, die Niederländer haben es drauf!! 
Auch wen die etwas seltsame Bräuche pflegen :



Man achte auf die Blaskapelle, typisch Oranje 
Respekt auch an Thorsten und Regina, gut durchgekämpft!
Werde Morgen das Wetter nutzen und hier im Haardter Wald gegen 18.00 PMS ne Ausrollrunde drehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (17. Januar 2016)

Bilder und Video von CTF Overloon: http://www.fotoalbertoverloon.nl/foto-s-2016/atb-tocht-overloon-17-01-2016
Und noch ein schönes Video der CTF (17 Minuten): 




Mit Verspätung noch ein ganz schönes Bilderalbum: http://myalbum.com/album/2sSg3QvN2vbe


----------



## Multichris66 (18. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hat mir riesig Spass gemacht heute, besser kann eine Toertocht im Winter nicht ablaufen! Gewohnt klasse ausgeschildert, nie langweilig und gegen Ende auch mit richtig Fango, Hut ab , ich kann es nur wiederholen, die Niederländer haben es drauf!!
> Auch wen die etwas seltsame Bräuche pflegen :Anhang anzeigen 454049
> Man achte auf die Blaskapelle, typisch Oranje
> Respekt auch an Thorsten und Regina, gut durchgekämpft!
> ...


Bleibt es dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (18. Januar 2016)

Schön war's wieder.


----------



## ReginaP (18. Januar 2016)

Multichris66 schrieb:


> Schön war's wieder.



Ja war schön  auch die letzte Brücke ;-)


----------



## Gudyo (18. Januar 2016)

Schön das alle wieder gut Zuhause angekommen sind. War ne schöne Runde, meine Füße sind im Salzwasser auch wieder aufgetaut. Sollte das Wetter am WE mitspielen plane ich ne Runde durch die ??? (hier bitte Vorschläge)


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (18. Januar 2016)

Nabend zusammen ich komme aus Niederkrüchten und würde mich gern euch mal anschließen. Bin aber leider nicht mobil mit nem Auto. Sondern wäre auf mein Bike an gewiesen.


----------



## Gudyo (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo Dirtbiker, da bist du hier richtig. Im Moment ist die (An)reiselust natürlich eher suboptimal da die meisten aktiven hier aus Viersen/Süchteln/MG stammen. Sollte aber kein Problem darstellen dich bei Ausflügen entlang Hariksee/Borner Mühle/Oberkrüchten/Dahlheim an zu schließen. Einfach mitlesen, Fragen fragen und dann mitfahren. Wir fahren meist so um die 2-3 Stunden je nach Gelände, Lust und Laune. Sollten wir mal weiter raus fahren, bietet sich fast immer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit an. Wäre natürlich nett wen du auch mal schreibst was du so für Vorstellungen vom Mountainbiken hast. Dann bis bald hoffe ich, bislang hat man von den Neulingen, die ich begrüßt hab, nie mehr was gehört, bin mal gespannt ob sich die Tradition fortsetzt 
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich schlage für´s WE mal Dahlheim vor Treffpunkt wäre PP Oberkrüchten. Da könnte Dirtbiker mit dem Rad hinkommen,und er könnte sich dann die alten Säcke mal anschauen ob`s passt.

Gruß Dieter(alter Sack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (19. Januar 2016)

Zitat Judge Dredd:  Ich wußte, dass er das sagen würde....! 
Oberkrüchten ist ne gute Idee, schauen wir mal was Hubert fürs WE sagt. Da wir die HK 1 und  2 schon im Schlaf kennen, schlag ich mal das hier vor:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/135-heimatkunde-4-qdie-wurzeltrailsq.html
Genaueres dann zum Wochenende hin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (19. Januar 2016)

Hey ja gerne mache ich mit am WE also ich bin nicht so einer der die Sprünge so macht oder Tricks ich bin eher einer der mit etwas Geschwindigkeit durch den Wald fährt und ja fahre am liebsten wenn es regnet und matschig ist aber fahre auch gern meine 30km oder mehr und ich hab eigentlich immer so ne Gruppe gesucht die biken gehen  ich sag aber auch das ich nur Singlespeed an mein Bike habe 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn es am WE klappt


----------



## Knollensteppe (19. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> alle reden immer von epischen Trails , für uns Flachländer meist unerreichbar für den kurzen Trip am Wochenende.
> Doch warum in die Ferne schweifen....
> Nachdem wir gestern zum zweiten Mal  in Horst waren, krieg ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Der Kurs wird einfach nicht langweilig und ist schon nahe dran am Optimum. Auch wen sich 100 hm bei 20 km eher lesen wie eine Reharunde macht dieser perfekt gepflegte Kurs einfach nur Spass!
> ...


Wie geil ist das denn!! Mittleren Gang rein, Sattel 2 cm tiefer und rein ins Kurvenvergnügen!
Die Regeln sind ja einfach: Musst du schalten, fährst du scheiße. Musst du bremsen, fährst du scheiße. Und die Mittelstollen am Reifen müssen sauber bleiben 
(Ohne Schalten habe ich natürlich nicht geschafft, in meinem Alter ist das aber auch erlaubt )
Gruß, Robert


----------



## Gudyo (20. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
lege euch mal einen Event ans Herz:
http://www.eifelbike.de/61-spring-break-tour-saisoneroeffnung-2016-neu
Recht leichte geführte Tour bei der der Spaß im Vordergrund steht! Kann selber nicht mitfahren weil ich in der Woche vor Ostern den Brocken unsicher mach. Christian und ich sind die 2015 mitgefahren, an der Rast gibt's lecker selbstgebackenen Kuchen vom Kindergarten, für den sind dann auch die Spenden. Sehr zu empfehlen!!
Morgen Abend evt. kleine GA Runde Richtung Wickrath/Schrifers.....
Hubert sagt nix gutes für Samstag, warten wir mal ab ob was geht.......
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Multichris66 (21. Januar 2016)

18 Uhr PMS?


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (21. Januar 2016)

Also ich mach mein Bike mal fertig fürs We


----------



## Gudyo (21. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
also nun der Reihe nach:
@Chris: Ja!
@Dirtbiker: Schön, es wird schlammig, also genau dein Wetter!
@Rest: Da Hubert für Samstag einen schnellen Abzug des Regens prognostiziert, schlage ich als Treffpunkt 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz des Sportplatz in Oberkrüchten vor. Ob wir dann die HK 4 mit einem Singelspeed wagen, entscheiden wir  am ersten Anstieg 
Plan B sieht eine Flachetappe im Meinwege vor. Falls jemand mitgenommen werden möchte von MG aus, ist jetzt die Gelegenheit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (21. Januar 2016)

Ja cool dann bin ich Samstag um 11 Uhr da muss ich an was spizelles denken?


----------



## Multichris66 (21. Januar 2016)

Sorry Friedhelm,hab um 18 Uhr noch einen Termin.Samstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Januar 2016)

Ok so wie es aussieht bin ich Samstag mit am Start. Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Wetter.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (21. Januar 2016)

Ist das der PP An der Meer wo ich hin muss?


----------



## Gudyo (22. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen,
ja, so heißt er.


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (22. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ja, so heißt er.



Ok danke dann guck ich das ich um 11 morgen da bin


----------



## pAn1c (22. Januar 2016)

Ich werde morgen wohl auch erscheinen!


----------



## Gudyo (22. Januar 2016)

Nabend,
Hubert say´s:
Am Samstag lockern die Wolken der Regenfront bereits wieder auf und es gibt einen freundlichen Sonne-Wolkenmix.
Die Temperaturen liegen den ganzen Tag bei frostfreien 4 bis 6 Grad.
Der Südwestwind ist mäßig.







Ganz eindeutig Bikewetter, wir werden uns einsauen jajaja....
Bis Morgen dann, das wird gut!!
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Hab die HK4 geladen, bitte sonstwer noch, 4 Augen sehen.........


----------



## pAn1c (22. Januar 2016)

HK steht vermutlich für Heimatkunde?
Hab den Track dann auch drauf.

Wo genau ist der Parkplatz "An der Meer"?
Ist der am Sportplatz?


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (22. Januar 2016)

pAn1c schrieb:


> HK steht vermutlich für Heimatkunde?
> Hab den Track dann auch drauf.
> 
> Wo genau ist der Parkplatz "An der Meer"?
> Ist der am Sportplatz?



An der Meer 100 41372 Niederkrüchten


----------



## pAn1c (22. Januar 2016)

Alles klar, dank dir!
Freu mich schon auf morgen 

Welche Reifenmischung / Profil empfehlt ihr?


----------



## Gudyo (23. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen, für die Strecke braucht es keine extra Reifen, Waldboden mit Matsch, Sandboden und Schotterwege, da kommste mit NN oder RR zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (23. Januar 2016)

Also bleibt es dabei 11uhr PP oberkrüchten?


----------



## Gudyo (23. Januar 2016)

Ja., ich bin da


----------



## pAn1c (23. Januar 2016)

Ist es bei euch auch am nieseln?


----------



## Gudyo (23. Januar 2016)

nö


----------



## Landmichel (23. Januar 2016)

Bin auch dabei, bis gleich.


----------



## Burmi (23. Januar 2016)

Schade zu spät gelesen. Ich wünsche euch tiefen Schlamm und knackige Anstiege !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (23. Januar 2016)

Auch wenn ich abbrechen musste fande die Strecke trotzdem interessant und würde die gern mal im Trockenen fahren glaube dann komm ich besser durch


----------



## Gudyo (24. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen, hast mir schon leid getan gestern, aber Respekt vor deiner Leistung, ich wäre mit nem Singelspeed-Dirtbike nicht mal den ersten Anstieg hoch gekommen. Der Schlamm hat ganz schön gezehrt, haben die Halde ausgelassen und sind dann ab Wildenrath auch nur noch Richtung Auto zurück! Heute ist Bein und Bikepflege, morgen abend dreh ich hier ne Runde.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Marta78 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben, geselle mich mal dazu.... komme auch aus wachtendonk und würde mich über den ein oder anderen Treff zum biken freuen.  Bin eher im Wald unterwegs als kilometer abzureißen. Momentan wird für den bergspurt  traniert. Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo Marta78 willkommen im Club, lauter nette Leute hier. Wenn du mal mitfahren willst einfach hier reinschauen bescheid sagen.

Gruß Dieter

PS:Hat jemand was geplant für`s We?


----------



## Landmichel (26. Januar 2016)

Freitag Nachmittag? Würde gerne neue Sattelstütze und breiteren Lenker testen. SH Funkturm?


----------



## pAn1c (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn das Wetter passt, würde ich mich Freitag wahrscheinlich dazugesellen!


----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen, Funkturm sollte passen. Uhrzeit? 
@LM: Haste schon einen breiteren Lenker oder soll ich mal was mitbringen?
Wer noch ein XT Vorderrad in 29 braucht, kann eins von mir für lau haben.
WE: Hinsbeck/WS/Retour, die Wachtendonker-Gedächtnis-Tour  Treff 11 Uhr PPJH Hins??
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Januar 2016)

Morgen zusammen, Funkturm am Freitag bin ich auch dabei. Wie wäre es mit 15:00 oder 15:30? Habe gestern die noch fehlenden Teile bestellt Friedhelm, mal sehen ob sie am WE da sind.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2016)

In der Eile hab ich ganz überlesen , dass wir schon wieder einen Neuzugang vermelden dürfen. Hallo Marta78 willkommen im Forum.
Kilometer abreißen geht auch im Wald, auch wen die Dackelschneiderfahrer da anderer Meinung sind (aber die sind ja alle im Winterschlaf...). Auch hier erlaube ich mir die Frage, was du so allgemein unter Mountainbiken verstehen möchtest? Was wir so treiben ist eher spaßorientiert und dient der Unterhaltung, blöde Sprüche inbegriffen. Was wir nicht anbieten ist Einzelzeitfahren und Gruppenzwang, alles kann, nichts muss! Wir fahren auch schon mal an die Ahr, die Eifel oder in die niederländischen Alpen, da bietet sich meist ne Mitfahrgelegenheit an. Einfach mitlesen, bei Fragen, Fragen und mitfahren.. wir verlieren eigentlich nur selten jemanden auf der Tour 

Hi Dieter, schön zu hören, ich scharre schon mit den Hufen, hab nix mehr zum Umbauen im Moment..
Lass Freitag in der Mitte treffen, 15.15 Funkturm krieg ich hin.
Frage an alle: Hat noch jemand ein 26er Hinterrad rumliegen, suche was um mein Nicolai zu verschlanken, der LRS wiegt 2,6 kg (ohne Reifen und Schläuche) da geht was. Bedingung 135X10mm Steckachse (nicht Schnellspanner). Nehme auch einen 200x57mm Dämpfer, Marke egal, Hauptsache funktioniert.

Bis Freitag dann
Friedhelm
PS: Noch mal nachdenken über WE, wen das Wetter passt, geb ich mir die Schlucht, beschi..ener kann ein Bikejahr für mich nicht beginnen


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Januar 2016)

Alles klar Friedhelm Freitag 15:15 am Funkturm Harfweg. Schlucht am We klingt gut muß ich aber noch mit meinem Bewährungshelfer abklären.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marta78 (27. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Funkturm sollte passen. Uhrzeit?
> @LM: Haste schon einen breiteren Lenker oder soll ich mal was mitbringen?
> Wer noch ein XT Vorderrad in 29 braucht, kann eins von mir für lau haben.
> WE: Hinsbeck/WS/Retour, die Wachtendonker-Gedächtnis-Tour  Treff 11 Uhr PPJH Hins??
> Gruß Friedhelm


 ...also mit PPJH Hins konnte ich parkplatz jugendherberge rauslesen aber wohin gehts ? Welcher Ort ist WS?


----------



## Marta78 (27. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> In der Eile hab ich ganz überlesen , dass wir schon wieder einen Neuzugang vermelden dürfen. Hallo Marta78 willkommen im Forum.
> Kilometer abreißen geht auch im Wald, auch wen die Dackelschneiderfahrer da anderer Meinung sind (aber die sind ja alle im Winterschlaf...). Auch hier erlaube ich mir die Frage, was du so allgemein unter Mountainbiken verstehen möchtest? Was wir so treiben ist eher spaßorientiert und dient der Unterhaltung, blöde Sprüche inbegriffen. Was wir nicht anbieten ist Einzelzeitfahren und Gruppenzwang, alles kann, nichts muss! Wir fahren auch schon mal an die Ahr, die Eifel oder in die niederländischen Alpen, da bietet sich meist ne Mitfahrgelegenheit an. Einfach mitlesen, bei Fragen, Fragen und mitfahren.. wir verlieren eigentlich nur selten jemanden auf der Tour
> 
> 
> ...




ich bewege mich überwiegend im Wald... Da mein bike nur mäßig dem standhalten würde was ich gerne probieren möchte würde ich mich als Anfängerin zählen, aber in welchem Bereich? Keine Ahnung ! Asphalt ist nix für mich. Dient nur um von einem Wäldchen zum nächsten zu kommen.  Gerne Steigungen und Abfahrten auch wurzelig und steinig darf es sein.


----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2016)

@Marta78 guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/282-schlucht-co.html
Unsere Route ist zwar anders aber der Bericht zeigt dir in etwa was uns erwartet.
Die Tour startet an der Jugendherberge/Gladbacher Bruch/ Tor 9/Venlo/ Schlucht zum Weißen Stein und wieder Retour, sind so um die 40 km wen ich mich nicht irre. Wir schauen mal wie sich das Wetter zum WE hin entwickelt, genaueres dann spätestens Freitag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin zusammen!  Hallo Marta schick das du dich der Gruppe anschließen magst 
@Gudyo Hättest du mal nen paar Monate eher angefragt, da hätte ich dir helfen können. Ich Fall aus wegen Erkältung und N 8 Dienst.  Viel Spaß beim Fahren 
Gruß Opa Pedro


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (27. Januar 2016)

Sind die strecken was für mich?


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2016)

Dirtbiker41372 schrieb:


> Sind die strecken was für mich?


Sicherlich  Wenn du dir ne Rohloff einbaust bestimmt


----------



## pAn1c (27. Januar 2016)

@Dirtbiker41372 
Wenn du ein paar mehr Gänge hättest, wäre das für dich zu schaffen.

@Marta78 
Fährst du das Radon ZR Race?
Damit hast du doch schon mal eine solide Basis! Wenn es nicht gerade regnet, packt die Bremse auch richtig zu 


Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter für die nächsten Tage


----------



## Marta78 (27. Januar 2016)

Nette Tour, das ist in etwa das was ich auch in Erwägung ziehe...


pAn1c schrieb:


> @Dirtbiker41372
> Wenn du ein paar mehr Gänge hättest, wäre das für dich zu schaffen.
> 
> @Marta78
> ...



Ach hier wird in meinen fotos schon getratscht, mein Rad wäre nix für den Bergsport... Demotiviert ein wenig...


----------



## pAn1c (27. Januar 2016)

Die Sache ist immer relativ!
Der eine braucht ein Fully mit 160mm federung, um den Berg runter zu kommen, der andere fährt mit seinem Dirtbike ohne wirkliche Federung und Vorderradbremse den Berg runter  (Noch mal meinen Respekt an dich, Dirtbiker)

An dem Punkt, wo es dann den Berg hoch geht, kannst du mit deinem Rad über den Fullyfahrer nur lächeln.
Spätestens da bist du dann vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Januar 2016)

Bin zwar nicht der absolute Fachmann, aber dein Rad reicht doch um Spaß zu haben Marta. Fahr doch am Freitag mit, SH und Landwehr machen richtig  Spaß sind nur Wald und Wiesentrails mit ein paar netten Anstiegen. Gruß Dieter


Marta78 schrieb:


> Nette Tour, das ist in etwa das was ich auch in Erwägung ziehe...
> 
> 
> Ach hier wird in meinen fotos schon getratscht, mein Rad wäre nix für den Bergsport... Demotiviert ein wenig...


----------



## Marta78 (27. Januar 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der absolute Fachmann, aber dein Rad reicht doch um Spaß zu haben Marta. Fahr doch am Freitag mit, SH und Landwehr machen richtig  Spaß sind nur Wald und Wiesentrails mit ein paar netten Anstiegen. Gruß Dieter


Diese Woche wird leider nix, bin karnevalistisch eingespannt.


----------



## Marta78 (27. Januar 2016)

sagt mal fährt einer von euch beim bergspurt 2016 mit?


----------



## Cheffabrik (27. Januar 2016)

Marta78 schrieb:


> sagt mal fährt einer von euch beim bergspurt 2016 mit?



du meinst nicht den Bergspurt im September in Rheydt
gruß Uwe


----------



## Marta78 (27. Januar 2016)

der am monte clamotte am 18. september


----------



## Cheffabrik (27. Januar 2016)

Marta78 schrieb:


> der am monte clamotte am 18. september



ja, wenn's passt, nehm ich auch teil.
Der Berg ist ja quasi mein Trainingspartner unter der Woche, weil gleich vor der Tür
Aber bis dahin ist ja noch soooooo weit hin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (27. Januar 2016)

Freitag 15:15 dabei. Sattelstütze bei eBay ersteigert, Lenker bei bike24 ergattert. Müsste Freitag montiert sein. Danke fürs Angebot Friedhelm, Deine Stütze bringe ich Freitag mit. Bis dann, Michael.


----------



## Marta78 (27. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Marta78 guckst du hier:
> http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/282-schlucht-co.html
> Unsere Route ist zwar anders aber der Bericht zeigt dir in etwa was uns erwartet.
> Die Tour startet an der Jugendherberge/Gladbacher Bruch/ Tor 9/Venlo/ Schlucht zum Weißen Stein und wieder Retour, sind so um die 40 km wen ich mich nicht irre. Wir schauen mal wie sich das Wetter zum WE hin entwickelt, genaueres dann spätestens Freitag.
> Gruß Friedhelm


@Gudyo den netten Schnauzbartträger aus dem Bericht kenn ich noch aus meiner Zeit bei der Opel Bank.... lustiger netter Kerl


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2016)

Marta78 schrieb:


> Ach hier wird in meinen fotos schon getratscht, mein Rad wäre nix für den Bergsport... Demotiviert ein wenig...


Lass dich net Demotivieren  Der Rahmen hat Potential ,nur die Anbauteile könnten nach und nach gewechselt werden 

Hier mal was für dich zum lästern @Marta78 ,mein Oldie das noch in mein Besitz sich befindet


----------



## fred-star (27. Januar 2016)

Der fahrer macht den Sport, was bringt dir ein 6000€ Fully wenn du am berg abkackst und das selbe beim Runterfahren, was bringen dir 160mm wenn du keine Technik besitzt?


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (27. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Komplimente ich zieh mir morgen erst mal ein neuen Mantel hinten drauf und dann fahr ich nochmal Oberkrüchten Richtung Dahlheim allein ab ;-)


----------



## Gudyo (28. Januar 2016)

Morgen zusammen, bin leider raus für Freitag und das WE, muss meine Erkältung los werden bevor wir auf die Kanaren fliegen.  Meine ersten Runden in den SH hab ich auf einem Cube Overland 28" mit SR Suntour 40mm gedreht und war stolz wie Bolle, geht alles wen man nur will 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Landmichel (28. Januar 2016)

Da Friedhelm ausfällt, geht Freitag auch früher ? - schönes Wetter nutzen !


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (28. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, bin leider raus für Freitag und das WE, muss meine Erkältung los werden bevor wir auf die Kanaren fliegen.  Meine ersten Runden in den SH hab ich auf einem Cube Overland 28" mit SR Suntour 40mm gedreht und war stolz wie Bolle, geht alles wen man nur will
> Gruß Friedhelm



Ich habe auch nur eine Standard Gabel drauf die tut es aber würd gerne ne Fox gabel haben


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich schaffe frühestens 14:45.


----------



## Taz69 (28. Januar 2016)

Moin,
Willkomen im Forum Marta lass dir wegen deinem Bike nix einreden.Mit so einem Bike bin ich früher bald alles gefahren,aber dat kennen die Fullyluschen hier ja nicht selbst die Regina ist mit ihrem Crosser schon im Gelände gewesen.Alles geht ,nix muss!!! Friedhelm,Dackel werden immer noch gejagt und geteilt Hmm,tja der Monte.Wenn man dat Ding täglich sieht und vor der Türe hat,geht der Reiz auf dauer ................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (28. Januar 2016)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Da Friedhelm ausfällt, geht Freitag auch früher ? - schönes Wetter nutzen !



Würde bei mir passen


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (29. Januar 2016)

Mal ne andere Frage uns zwar kann hier mir jemand bei Speichen nach ziehen bei meiner Vorderradfelge helfen und hat jemand noch von euch ne Scheibenbremse bei sich liegen?


----------



## Landmichel (29. Januar 2016)

14:45 am Funkturm. Vielleicht schaffen wir ne Runde vor dem großen Regen!?


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. Januar 2016)

Ok bin da.


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. Januar 2016)

Dirtbiker41372 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage uns zwar kann hier mir jemand bei Speichen nach ziehen bei meiner Vorderradfelge helfen und hat jemand noch von euch ne Scheibenbremse bei sich liegen?


Hallo Dirtbiker, hab im Keller noch einen Satz Scheibenbremsen kannst`e haben.Ist glaube ich Deore Erstlingsausstattung meines HT.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Speichen nachziehen ist nicht mein Ding, ich mach höchstens dein Laufrad kaputt.


----------



## Gudyo (29. Januar 2016)

@Toni: Zentrieren sollte beim örtlichen Händler für kleines Geld machbar sein.
@Dieter: Die Schmugglerpfad-Gedächtnis-Bremse ?


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Toni: Zentrieren sollte beim örtlichen Händler für kleines Geld machbar sein.
> @Dieter: Die Schmugglerpfad-Gedächtnis-Bremse ?


Genau die Friedhelm.


----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (29. Januar 2016)

Ist zentrieren schwer?


----------



## Gudyo (29. Januar 2016)

Es gibt zwei Sachen am Bike, die ich nicht selber mache, Laufrad zentrieren und Gabel/Dämpfer grossen Service. Die einen sagen, kein Problem, ich sag warum soll ich es selber machen wen es Leute gibt, die sowas gelernt haben. Nun kommt es aber auch drauf an was für Schaden man anrichtet, bei Laufrädern reißen dir höchstens die Speichen ab, bei den Federelementen geht's gleich ins Geld. Einen Seitenschlag (8er) kriegt man durch Nachspannen gut raus, bei Höhenschlägen sieht das anders aus. Schau doch mal hier im Forum oder bei Youtube, da gibt's sicher Anleitungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbiker41372 (29. Januar 2016)

Ja mache mein Bike auch immer selber komplett nur davon hab ich keine Ahnung also was mit den Rädern tun hat zentrieren und 8Er raus machen aber ich brauche auch noch ein Laufrad für Vorne


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Februar 2016)

So,

Heute mal mit dem Radfahren beginnen......


----------



## Gudyo (5. Februar 2016)

Hi Michael, schön das du wieder dabei bist. Werde morgen früh  hier ne Runde drehen. Treff wäre 10 Uhr PMS oder Cafe Waldfrieden, je nachdem ob jemand mitfährt.


----------



## Marta78 (5. Februar 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Heute mal mit dem Radfahren beginnen......


Gruß aus Wachtendonk


----------



## Burmi (5. Februar 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Heute mal mit dem Radfahren beginnen......



Willkommen zurück !!!!


----------



## Cheffabrik (5. Februar 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Heute mal mit dem Radfahren beginnen......



klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (5. Februar 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Heute mal mit dem Radfahren beginnen......


Viel Spaß bei der ersten Runde.

Friedhelm ich könnte morgen um 10:15 am Cafe Waldfrieden sein.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (5. Februar 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Heute mal mit dem Radfahren beginnen......


Moin,mal schauen wie lange


----------



## Gudyo (5. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, dann sehen wir uns am Cafe.


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. Februar 2016)

Bis Morgen, mal sehen wer sonst noch kommt.


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Februar 2016)

Marta78 schrieb:


> Gruß aus Wachtendonk


Zurück aus Wankum.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Februar 2016)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,mal schauen wie lange


1,75 Std.......


----------



## pAn1c (6. Februar 2016)

Müßte das nicht 175 Zeiteinheiten heißen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Februar 2016)

Arbeite doch nicht VW......


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. Februar 2016)

Sehr schöne Tour heute mit Friedhelm hat richtig Spaß gemacht.Dir Friedhelm wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub. So ich geh jetzt auf die Couch. 


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (11. Februar 2016)

Wie schaut es Morgen bzw. am Wochenende aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo Nik, ich wollte morgen Nachmittag eine Runde drehen wo ist mir egal mach mal einen Vorschlag. Ich denke so an 20-30km die müsste ich hinbekommen. So ab 14:00.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Februar 2016)

Treffen uns (Landmichel u. Ich) am Ponyhof in Bocholt um 14:30. Wir wollen HS-Wankumerheide-Venloerheide und zurück.Wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter

PS:Morgen wollte ich auch fahren, mir egal wohin Hauptsache fahren, bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## monstrum (12. Februar 2016)

Ich melde mich mal schüchtern zurück hier 

Demnächst würde ich gerne mal wieder mit einigen Leutchen ne Runde drehen, jetzt habe ich wieder Freizeit....

Aber erstmal brauche ich zwei Wochen, um wieder zumindest ein winzig bisschen fit zu werden 

Ach ja, nächste Woche Freitag (19.02.) versuchen wir es wieder mit der Critical Mass Viersen!

Treffpunkt: Gereonsplatz
Abfahrt: 17:00 Uhr

Tot ziens

Ingo


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo Ingo lange nichts von dir gehört.Wenn du fit bist sag bescheid. Wer fährt denn heute?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## monstrum (13. Februar 2016)

Jo,

sorry dafür! Lag jetzt nicht an Euch! Ich musste erst mal meine Arbeit abschließen, so nebenbei mit Arbeit, Familie und so, you know...

Aber sehr bald möchte ich gerne mit Euch ballern  gehen!

Bis in Bälde

Ingo


----------



## Gudyo (14. Februar 2016)

Ola!
Brrrrrrr, was fürn Scheißwetter hier....
Kann jedem nur empfehlen im Winter mal auf die Kanaren zu fliegen, 23 Grad, leicht bewölkt, völlig durchentspannte Autofahrer, Höhenmeter ohne Ende, Espresso für 80 Cent, ich will wieder hin....
Werde so nach und nach mal paar Bilder hochladen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (14. Februar 2016)

Möchte euch hinweizen auf der CTF Melderslo (Horst NL), 10 Autominuten ab Grenzübergang A61 (D) / A73 (NL). 
Nahme: Seuren ATB-tocht.
Sonntag 21.-2-2016 von 8.30 – 10.00 Startzeit.
Navi:  Eikelenbosserdijk 6a, Melderslo
Wahl: 35-50 (1x Pflege) und 65 km (2x Pflege) 
Startgeld: 5 Euro.
Neues Parcours in 2016, mit gute Abwechslung zwischen Singletracks und Waldstrassen. 
Info: www.neetfit.tk 
Diese CTF ist durch viele Teilnehmer positiv bewertet in 2015: http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=125436

Ich kann leider nicht, aber wer bock hat kann hier viel Spaß haben.


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Februar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ola!
> Brrrrrrr, was fürn Scheißwetter hier....
> Kann jedem nur empfehlen im Winter mal auf die Kanaren zu fliegen, 23 Grad, leicht bewölkt, völlig durchentspannte Autofahrer, Höhenmeter ohne Ende, Espresso für 80 Cent, ich will wieder hin....
> Werde so nach und nach mal paar Bilder hochladen.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Hallo Friedhelm, schön das du wieder im Lande bist. Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.
Bis die Tage mal Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (15. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Februar 2016)

Man Friedhelm da kommt echt Neid auf. Ich hoffe der Urlaub war genau so geil wie die Bilder.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (16. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
mehr Urlaub in 7 Tagen geht nicht! War schon richtig toll, sowohl das Schiff wie auch die Inseln. Das Strandbild ist auf Tenneriffa, die beiden anderen sind von Lanzarote. Auf Lanzarote sind wir über 3 Stunden mit den Buggys über die Insel geheizt, saudreckig und saugeil .
Zum Thema Biken, wie schon befürchtet waren die Touren sehr strassenlastig und wie immer natürlich auch mit Leuten, die sich bisgen viel vorgenommen haben. Weil ich meine schöne gelbe ROSE-Weste anhatte, durfte ich dann auch den Lumpensammler spielen. Auf La Palma waren es 40 km und knappe 600 hm, Teneriffa hab ich zusammen mit meiner Frau die Pedelectour gebucht, die hatte knappe 30 km mit 200hm (Strandbild). Leider haben die mitlerweile auch Stress mit den Mountainbikern weil einige wenige da die Sau rauslassen und die Inseln nun mal nicht den Bikern alleine gehören. 
So aber nu was zum Tagesgeschäft, ich würde ganz gerne in Melderslo starten und für heute hab ich eine kleine Runde am Abend geplant. Versuche 17.30 ab PMS ne kleine Runde zu [email protected] Dieter: Donnerstag basteln bei mir? 18 Uhr??
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (16. Februar 2016)

Für Teilnehmer von CTFs in NL und Belgien, doch noch gerne eine Warnung. Immer häufiger werden Fahrräder geklaut am Startort . Letzte Woche war es wieder in Liessel. Auch die CTF von Middelbeers und Vessem waren getroffen und die Liste wird immer länger. Fast jeder Woche verliert einer sein MTB, und meistens ist es ein teuers Modell/Marke. Es sieht so aus das eine organisierte Bande im Internet auf der CTF Kalender gezielt sucht, welche Organisation keine Bike Überwachung hat. Auch Melderslo hat keine Überwachung! Deswegen ist es besser das Rad abzuriegeln, oder man kommt mit einer Gruppe und einer überwacht die Räder. Was auch möglich ist, das Rad im Wagen liegen lassen, Startgeld zahlen und dann los fahren. 
Ich habe in Deutschland noch nie eine Überwachung bei einer CTF gesehen, aber es kommt natürlich eine Zeit das die Dieben auch bei euch zuschlagen. Laut Polizeiquellen tauchen die Räder in Ost Europa auf. 

Ich hoffe das es so kein Grund gibt Zuhause zu bleiben.

Grüsse aus Holland.


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, also Melderslo würde ich gerne mitfahren wenn bei mir nix dazwischen kommt.
So Friedhelm, gerne komme ich am Donnerstag vorbei und wir basteln eine Runde. Was soll ich sagen die Vorfreude ist die schönste. Bin um 18:00 bei dir.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (16. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Warnung aber den Tip mit dem im Wagen lassen, ist bei mir in die Hose gegangen. Mein Enduro haben die durch mein Heckfenster gezogen also besser nix alleine lassen! @Dieter: Prima, sehen uns dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Multichris66 (16. Februar 2016)

Tach zusammen,
@ Friedhelm:Schaffe ich heute leider nicht,Mist bei dem Wetter.
Für die Tour am Sonntag muß ich erst wieder trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Februar 2016)

Moin,

@ Bastelteam: was gibt es zu basteln?

@ambition : Danke für die Info.

@Multichris66 : trainiert bin ich auch gerade nicht, überlege die 50 er Runde voll Fat zu fahren....


----------



## Gudyo (17. Februar 2016)

Muhaha, da hat sich einer breit gemacht 
Jaja, wir basteln dem Dieter was weiches ...
Ich mach meinen Start mal abhängig davon was Hubert sagt, im Moment siehts nach Dauerregen und Windstärke 7 aus. Wenigstens warm soll der Regen sein.. 
So, jetzt mal Ohren auf, da ich schon die erste Springbreaktour schwänzen muss hier mal die Anfrage zu dieser Tour:
http://www.sportsinteam.de/touren/35/springbreak-2016-mountainbike-tourentag?c=5
würde die Leute dann zentral anmelden, damit wir in einer Gruppe zusammen sind. Lasst mal was hören!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (17. Februar 2016)

Hi Micha,

so wie es aussieht bin ich ab nächster Woche auch wieder dabei.
Da mir die " Freundlichen " mal wieder die Garage leer geräumt haben, musste ich erst mal wieder für Ersatz sorgen.
Bis nächste Woche müsste der Aufbau fertig sein.
Dann können die ersten Reharunden wieder starten.


----------



## stempelchen64 (17. Februar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Muhaha, da hat sich einer breit gemacht
> Jaja, wir basteln dem Dieter was weiches ...
> Ich mach meinen Start mal abhängig davon was Hubert sagt, im Moment siehts nach Dauerregen und Windstärke 7 aus. Wenigstens warm soll der Regen sein..
> So, jetzt mal Ohren auf, da ich schon die erste Springbreaktour schwänzen muss hier mal die Anfrage zu dieser Tour:
> ...


Hallo Friedhelm am 3.04. bin ich dabei. Bis morgen Wie sieht es Freitagnachmittag mit einer Tour aus?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (19. Februar 2016)

Aktuelle Wettervorhersage für CTF Melderslo.
Meteogram wird automatisch und dauerhaft erneut.


----------



## Landmichel (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo, heute Nachmittag SH? Welche Tour plant Ihr für den 3.4.?


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. Februar 2016)

Morgen Michael,
wir treffen uns heute um 15:00 am PP SH, die anschließende Runde steht noch nicht fest. Teilnehmer bis jetzt Friedhelm und ich.
Der Termin am 3.4. ist wohl eine Eifeltour, einfach mal oben anklicken.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. Februar 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> so wie es aussieht bin ich ab nächster Woche auch wieder dabei.
> Da mir die " Freundlichen " mal wieder die Garage leer geräumt haben, musste ich erst mal wieder für Ersatz sorgen.
> ...



 Oh nicht gut. Welches Neues gibt es?


----------



## Kizou (19. Februar 2016)

Langsam reicht es halt !

Es wird jetzt nicht mehr die Eierlegendewollmilchsau.
Es sind doch 2 geworden.
Ich hab mir das MK12 aufgebaut ( Für die Endurorennen und Lago/Finale ) und für`s ganz grobe ( Bikeparks ) das Rage.
Das Rage konnte ich schon leicht testen und muss sagen, dass es um einiges mehr schluckt als mein 601, womit ich doch sehr zufrieden war.
Ich müsste spätestens Montag mit dem MK12 durch sein.;-)


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Februar 2016)

Geht doch.

Morgen bin ich be ider CTF raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (21. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen, Hubert hat wieder mal ins Schwarze getroffen! Leider!! Schade, hätte gern den Michel auf seinen Breitreifen getroffen, steht das Bike von allein oder muss man es noch anlehnen? @Andy: Schlimme Sache, mit dem Klauen, aber scheint ja, dass du gut versichert bist. Auf das MK 12 hab ich auch schon mal nen Blick geworfen, aber letztendlich hat den Ausschlag gegeben, dass ich unbedingt 29er fahren will und das Scalesizing mich nicht wirklich überzeugt hat. Freitag war ne verdammt anstrengende Runde, diese Mocke ist man gar nicht mehr gewohnt, oben am Dornbuschtrail hat wohl ein Panzermanöver stattgefunden, gute 30 cm umgewühltes Feld. Dienstag, sofern das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, kleine Runde ab Waldfrieden durch die Landwehren. 18 Uhr geht´s los ab Forrestpeace.


----------



## Kizou (21. Februar 2016)

@Friedl: Das mit der Versicherung ist so eine Sache. Vor 4 Jahren, beim ersten Einbruch, habe ich nichts bekommen.
Keine Einbruchspuren ( Funktor ) keine Kohle ! Wir sind bis vors OLG gegangen.
Fazit: Versicherung gewechselt, Einbruchspuren ( Hintere Türe ausgehebelt )  >  vollständige Auszahlung innerhalb von 7 Tagen !

Zum Scalesizing :
Ich bin an meinem 601 650b/26 gefahren und war begeistert !
Am MK12 habe ich jetzt aber "langweilige" 650b/650b verbaut, da ich es ein wenig auf Vortrieb aufbaue. Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch so noch wendig genug. Falls doch nicht, gibt`s ja immernoch die Option 26. Das ist ja das Schöne am MK12.

Auf jeden fall versuche ich jetzt wieder mit kleinen Reharunden rein zu kommen und werde mich wohl des Öfteren wieder anschliessen.


----------



## Kizou (23. Februar 2016)

So, das Gespann ist " ready to race " !
Jetzt muss es nur noch der Fahrer wieder werden.


----------



## Multichris66 (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,
Wetter sagt mir heute nicht so richtig zu,bleib dann doch lieber am Ofen sitzen.

Schicke Rädchen,Kizou.


----------



## Kizou (23. Februar 2016)

Thanx


----------



## Gudyo (24. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen, das Wetter soll zum WE hin besser werden. Freitag 15.15 PP SH? Samstag werde ich  durch den sandigen Teil von Meinwege fahren, mal schauen ob und wie man da mal was kombinieren kann für ne HK 2,5. Start 11 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten. Bremse soll heute geliefert werden, ich ruf an wen sie da ist.
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Suche immer noch ein 26er Hinterrad für mein Nicolai, möglichst endurotauglich und auf 10x135 umrüstbar.


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
am Freitag bin ich dabei PP SH 15:15, am Samstag würde ich gerne mitfahren, mal schauen was so Familienmäßig anliegt. Super wenn die Bremse heute kommt Friedhelm, nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe alleine hätte ich das nicht hinbekommen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Kizou (25. Februar 2016)

So, nach procore nun mein nächstes Experiment !

Wer erkennt's ?


----------



## Nikedge (25. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen mit am Start Friedhelm und Dieter.
Komme aber eventuell 5 Minuten später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Februar 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
Bin das komplette WE raus schade. Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2016)

@Andy: Absolute Black XX1 Style oder nur zu heftig eingedrückt 
@nik: Geht klar, weis auch nie so genau wie es mit Stau aussieht.
@Dieter: Schad, aber nix zu machen.
Ich werd dann ganz gemütlich von Gladbach anrollen zum Meinwege.
Alternative für Sonntag:http://psv-iserlohn.de/radsport/rctf-wwbt/streckenbeschreibung.html
Also bis gleich
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (26. Februar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @Andy: Absolute Black XX1 Style oder nur zu heftig eingedrückt
> @nik: Geht klar, weis auch nie so genau wie es mit Stau aussieht.
> @Dieter: Schad, aber nix zu machen.
> Ich werd dann ganz gemütlich von Gladbach anrollen zum Meinwege.
> ...


fast


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Februar 2016)

Ovales Kettenblatt ......


----------



## Kizou (26. Februar 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ovales Kettenblatt ......


Jap


----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2016)

Oval,wusste nicht das es die auch in rund gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (26. Februar 2016)

Klar, hatte ich an meinem 601


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich vor 18 Jahren am Rennrad, genannt Biopace....


----------



## Kizou (26. Februar 2016)

Ich auch!
Kannste aber nicht vergleichen!


----------



## Hasso Reynders (26. Februar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen, das Wetter soll zum WE hin besser werden. Freitag 15.15 PP SH? Samstag werde ich  durch den sandigen Teil von Meinwege fahren, mal schauen ob und wie man da mal was kombinieren kann für ne HK 2,5. Start 11 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten. Bremse soll heute geliefert werden, ich ruf an wen sie da ist.
> Gruß Friedhelm
> PS: Suche immer noch ein 26er Hinterrad für mein Nicolai, möglichst endurotauglich und auf 10x135 umrüstbar.


Hallo Friedhelm,
Samstag bin ich dabei,schön wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest,wann fährst du los?
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2016)

Nabend, schön das du mich begleitest. Dann Sattel ich auch den Träger und wir fahren ab Oberkrüchten. 10.00 Uhr bei mir wäre passend.
Gruß Friedhelm
Hab einen Satz für mein Nicolai, E2000 ink. Kasette,Hope-Bremsscheiben und 2 Hans Dampf für 113 Euronen, nicht das schlechsteste Geschäft meines Lebens.


----------



## Nikedge (27. Februar 2016)

Wollte morgen Richtung Schlucht, wer also Interesse hat


----------



## ambition (29. Februar 2016)

Sonntag 6. Marz 2016: CTF „8 van Oost Brabant“

Start: FitlandXL Mill
Navi: Hoogveldseweg 1, 5451 AA Mill (Niederlande)
In etwa eine gute halbe Stunde zu erreichen ab Grenzübergang A40 (D) A67 (NL).

CTF mit  80 / 60 / 40 / 20 km und Marathon mit 120 / 100 km

Startzeiten:
120/100/80 km: 8:00 - 9:00 Uhr
60/40/20 km: 8:00 - 10:00 Uhr

Startgeld Freizeitfahrer:
100/120 km: € 8.50  (3 x Verpflegung)
80 km: € 7.50  (2 x Verpflegung)
40/60 km: € 5.50 (1 x Verpflegung)
20 km: € 3,50
Jugendlichen bis 16 Jahr gratis

Ausschilderung: Flatterband
Egal: Geradeaus
Rot/Weiß : Links
Gelb/Schwarz: Rechts

GPS kann man ab 5. Marz hier downloaden: http://www.8vanoostbrabant.nl/

Bilder 2015: https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...s/6138043702622414593?authkey=CKHdx9v2lv3yowE
CTF wird von 4 Radsportclubs gemeinsam organisiert. Das garantiert viele Helfer und einen gute Streckenverlauf.

Wettervorhersage:


----------



## Gudyo (2. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wen das Wetter im Moment nicht so dolle ist, hier meine Vorplanung für die kommenden Tage:
Freitag 4.3 15.15 Uhr Waldfrieden
Sonntag 6.3  10 Uhr  CTF Dinslaken (evt.)
Sonntag 12.3 9.30 Uhr CTF Waldniel (sicher)
Beim keller aufräumen sind mir so einige Teile aufgefalen, die A9 weg können oder B) bei Abholung kostenlos aibgegeben werden
1. 2 Stck 26 Tourenreifen Schwalbe 1,2 Zoll
2. 1 Paar Mallet pedale schwarz/grau
3. 1  29 er Vorderrad XT 15mm Nabe 19 mm Conncept
wers braucht, kanns haben.


----------



## Nikedge (2. März 2016)

12.03 mit am Start


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. März 2016)

Fat @ Night


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (4. März 2016)

Und das von dem Mann, der gesagt hat 26er sind tot! 
Schönes Bild und ich freu mich schon auf deine "Erfahrungen" mit dem Dicken.
Wetter heute ist wohl eher suboptimal aber morgen soll was gehen. Da mein Nicolai nach erfolgreicher Schlankheitskur jetzt in der altersgemäßen Gewichtsklasse von 2009er Enduros spielt (16kg) hab ich vor die Schiffschaukel am Wochenende mal auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.  Wollte es in Horst probefahren sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet. Muss noch rausfinden ob sich der Umbau auf Air wirklich lohnt oder ich bei der Sorglosfeder bleibe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (4. März 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Fat @ Night


Geiles pic !


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Bin auch dieses WE leider komplett raus. Die CTF am 12.3. da bin ich mit am Start.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. März 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Und das von dem Mann, der gesagt hat 26er sind tot!
> Schönes Bild und ich freu mich schon auf deine "Erfahrungen" mit dem Dicken.
> Wetter heute ist wohl eher suboptimal aber morgen soll was gehen. Da mein Nicolai nach erfolgreicher Schlankheitskur jetzt in der altersgemäßen Gewichtsklasse von 2009er Enduros spielt (16kg) hab ich vor die Schiffschaukel am Wochenende mal auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.  Wollte es in Horst probefahren sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet. Muss noch rausfinden ob sich der Umbau auf Air wirklich lohnt oder ich bei der Sorglosfeder bleibe.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Morgen würde ich mitfahren,  falls Zeit und Wetter passt. ..


----------



## Burmi (5. März 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Morgen würde ich mitfahren,  falls Zeit und Wetter passt. ..



Wann wollt ihr los ???


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. März 2016)

Friedhelm hat abgesagt!


----------



## ambition (7. März 2016)

Ich fahre selbst die CTF Schwalmtal am Samstag. Aber Biker die dann noch Lust und Kraft haben können am Sonntag 13.3.2016 noch eine CTF erleben: CTF Gulpen (Süd Limburg NL).

Auf 50 Minuten ab Autobahnkreuz Mönchengladbach (A61/A52).

Nahme: 28e Specialized Mountainbiketourtocht Gulpen
Start: Activiteitencentrum Rocca
Navi: Landsraderweg 13, Gulpen
Startzeit: 8.00 bis 11.00 Uhr
Abstand: Wahlweise 32 km(1x Verpflegung) – 50 km(2x Verpflegung) – 78 km(3x Verpflegung). Die Letzte mit 1600 Höhemeter!
Startgeld: 7 Euro und 2 Euro Pfand fürs Nummerschild am Lenker.
Parkplätze reichlich und ohne Gebühren (nur diese Sonntag), Bikewash und Douche möglich.

Nur diese Organisation bekommt Sondergenehmigung für Nutzung der schönsten Wälder des Niederländisches Forstamt Staatsbosbeheer. Deswegen gilt diese CTF als einer der schönsten von Limburg. Die 70 km kommt auch im Aachernerwald mit Genehmigung Aachener Forstamt(D) und auch in Belgien. 32 und 50 km sind dieses Jahr erneut.

Vorgeschmack hier:




oder diese:






Wettervorhersage: _(bleibt immer Aktuell)_


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. März 2016)

Kurze Frage in die Runde,
wer fährt denn am Samstag alles mit? Treffpunkt Waldniel 9:30?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (7. März 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde,
> wer fährt denn am Samstag alles mit? Treffpunkt Waldniel 9:30?
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Hy Dieter
Werde wohl eher starten, damit ihr mich einholen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (7. März 2016)

Hey Chris  wir können ruhig zusammen starten, ist doch ne CTF und kein Rennen. Zusammen starten und zusammen ankommen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (8. März 2016)

Bei gemäßigtem Tempo bin ich dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (8. März 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
hatte wieder Rücken und Nase aber es geht aufwärts. 9.30 Europaschule geht klar und das mit dem gemäßigten Tempo kriegen wir eh nicht hin warum also drüber reden 
Im Ernst, werde mein 26er nehmen und da ist gemütlich schon eingebaut!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Multichris66 (8. März 2016)

@ Friedhelm: Gemeinsame Anreise?


----------



## Gudyo (8. März 2016)

Aber gerne,treffen 8.45 an den Glascontainern bei dir?


----------



## Multichris66 (8. März 2016)

Okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (8. März 2016)

Falls ich mitfahre, wird es Fat....


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. März 2016)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Bei gemäßigtem Tempo bin ich dabei.


Natürlich gemäßigt Michael, mach sowieso noch mit den Spätfolgen einer Erkältung rum. Können ja zusammen fahren 8:50 bei mir? Meld dich,so wie es aussieht kommt Thorsten auch.

Gruß Dieter

Teilnehmer:
-Nik
-Friedhelm
-Landmichel
-Chris
-event. Thorsten
-Fat Michael
-Dieter
na is doch eine nette Truppe


----------



## Nikedge (8. März 2016)

9:30?


----------



## monstrum (8. März 2016)

Hallo!

Als RSC-Schwalmtal Mitglied muss ich Euch lieder mitteilen, dass wir nur die kurze Strecke anbieten können! Die lange CTF Strecke wurde gecancelt, da wir aus Krankheitsgründen diese Strecke nicht mehr richtig beschildern werden können 

Ich hoffe, Ihr kommt trotzdem!!!

LG und hoffentlich bis bald mal

Ingo

P.S. Hier die offizielle Meldung: http://rsc.designpixel.eu/?cat=5


----------



## Landmichel (9. März 2016)

Gut, dass nur die "kurze" Strecke angeboten wird. 8:50 bei Dir geht klar, Dieter. Ich kann leider nicht fahren, da dem Fahrradträgerauto ein Reh im Weg war (nerv!).


----------



## Nikedge (9. März 2016)

Ich werde, denke ich mal, mit dem Bike anreisen. Ihr müsstet also eventuell 5Min. warten


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2016)

@ambition: Hab schon viel gehört über die Tour. Ich schau mal was meine Beine Sonntag morgen sagen.
Rest, das wird gut Samstag, viel Sonne ist angesagt.


----------



## ambition (9. März 2016)

Ich finde es schade das die 67 km Tour abgesagt ist. Aber bleibe dafür nicht zuhause.
@Gudyo  In Gulpen sprechen die Niederländisch, Flämisch, Limburgs, Deutsch und Französisch durch einander. Eine echte internationale CTF.
@monstrum Viel erfolg bei der Organisation. War die letzte 2 Jahre Super. Nehme immer Kuchen mit nach Hause für Frau und Kinder 

Wetter Schwalmtaler CTF: Wunderbar!


----------



## Gudyo (10. März 2016)

Halllllooooo, Schlafmützen, es wird Frühling, heute schon gemessene 12 Grad, jemand Morgen am Start?


----------



## Nikedge (10. März 2016)

Wie spät und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducsasch (10. März 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Halllllooooo, Schlafmützen, es wird Frühling, heute schon gemessene 12 Grad, jemand Morgen am Start?


Dat war aber eher am offenen Fenster, oder!?


----------



## Hasso Reynders (10. März 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Aber gerne,treffen 8.45 an den Glascontainern bei dir?


Hallo,bin Samstag auch dabei.
Friedhelm wann fährst du los,dann komm ich bei dir vorbei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2016)

Guten Morgen,
@Ducsasch: Ne in der Sonne 
@Hasso. Brauchen viertelstündchen von mir bis bei Criss also 8.30 sollte reichen, wir können uns aber auch an der Shelltanke an der Roermonder treffen, sparst dir den Bogen.
@Nikedge : 15.30 PP SH ?
Was den los mit der Dackelschneiderfraktion? Dürft auch lange Hosen und Ärmlinge anziehen Samstag, ich mach mich auch nicht lustig.....
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. März 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Halllllooooo, Schlafmützen, es wird Frühling, heute schon gemessene 12 Grad, jemand Morgen am Start?


Morgen Friedhelm,
ich würde mich heute um 15:30 PP SH anschließen solange ich Luft hab.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (11. März 2016)

Ich bin auch um 15:30 am Parkplatz.


----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2016)

Kene Panik, ich komme mit dem Schwermetall, ist doch schon was anderes ein Enduro den Berg hoch zu paddeln als mein HT. PS: Maxxis Ardent 29x2,25 oder 2,4 Skinwall bei r2 sind lieferbar.


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. März 2016)

Ich bin morgen raus.....


----------



## Multichris66 (11. März 2016)

Ich auch, leider.


----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2016)

Ok, ich fahr dann hier im Rönneter um 8.30 los.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutchmanny (12. März 2016)

Viel spass heute jungs...........


----------



## Gudyo (12. März 2016)

Ach kuck, der Teilzeitholländer lebt ja auch noch
Nette Tour heute......
Sonntag, 3.4. Springbreak in der Eifel, 20 Euronen Startgeld, ich werde Montag anmelden.
- Hasso
- Dieter
- Icke
-


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. März 2016)

Welche Tour fahren wir denn am 3.4.16?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich tendiere zu Tour B 45 km mit 900 bis 1200 hm andere Pläne?
Werde heute Abend anmelden also bis dahin können wir uns noch entscheiden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. März 2016)

Bis dahin bin ich wieder fit, Tour B bin ich dabei. Hat hier keiner Interesse mitzufahren außer Hasso und Friedhelm?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (14. März 2016)

Icke bin auch dabei  wenn mich Friedhelm nicht vergisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2016)

Ok, 2 Autos, 4 Mann, 4 Bikes, das kriegen wir hin! Ich melde dann jetzt an.


----------



## Gudyo (14. März 2016)

@Nikedge: Wenn ich dann könnte, würde ich dir auch ne Bestätigung senden aber kann keine Unterhaltung beginnen. So what, musste mir halt vertrauen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. März 2016)

Navi nicht vergessen, zwecks Nachfahren ....


----------



## Skyface (17. März 2016)

Moin Leute...
Nach längerer Abstinenz möchte mein Bruder am Wochenende wieder mal eine Tour mit mir machen. 
Er hätte gern etwas lockeres was die Kondition angeht, Aber auch etwas technisch anspruchsvolleres als ne "Nierstour" 
Dauer denk ich ca 2 h... 25-30km... das sollte so das max im Augenblick für ihn sein.
Habt ihr da Tipps parat? 
Kommen beide aus MG, hätten aber auch die Möglichkeit die bikes ins Auto zu verfrachten. Fahrtdauer sollte dann aber nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde sein, Da ich nachmittags noch einen Termin hab.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gudyo (17. März 2016)

Hallo Sascha,
empfehle dir die Landwehrunde in MG Start am Cafe Waldfrieden oder am Gladbacher Müllberg. Die einfache Runde hat 30 km bei 180 hm GPS gibts bei MTB.Heinsberg.de würde mich evt. als Guide anbieten, da ich Sonntag in den Harz fahre kann ich leider keine größere Tour machen am Samstag sonst gibts die Rote Karte zuhause 
Alternativ meine Lieblingsrunde, die Heimatkunde 2 Start Dahlheimer Mühle (ist in 30 Minuten mit dem Auto erreichbar) runde 300hm bei 32 km auch als GPS bei mtb.Heinsberg.de
Oder der Klassiker: Süchtelner Höhen bis Dornbusch und Retour, von Gladbach je nach Startpunkt 40 km bei 500 hm.
Seit aber auch herzlich eingeladen mal bei uns alten Säcken mitzufahren unter der Woche oder am Wochenende.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Skyface (17. März 2016)

Danke Friedhelm

Süchtelner Höhen fallen raus, in letzter Zeit zu viel da gewesen...wollte mal wieder was anderes sehen.
An Dalheim dachte ich auch schon.. bestimmt 10Jahre her als ich das letzte mal dort war..
Die andere Runde ist mir noch unbekannt..werde ich heute Abend mal via komoot ansehen und mit meinem Bruder besprechen.
Danke für das Angebot,werde mich gerne mal bei euch anschließen...Aber erstmal muss wieder bissl Grundkondition aufgebaut werden..war die letzten beiden Monate ziemlich faul ;-)
Dann gerne (y)


----------



## Gudyo (17. März 2016)

Nochmal ich,
heute 17.30 kleine Müllbergrunde von mir aus. Lämpchen nicht vergessen


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. März 2016)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?


----------



## Nikedge (17. März 2016)

Denke die übliche 15:30 runde in den Süchtelner Höhen


----------



## Gudyo (18. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
gestern tauchte die Frage auf welche Reifenkombi für ein Tourenfully den empfehlenswert ist. Hab dann noch mal nachgesehen. Sollte es einen ähnlich trockenen Sommer geben wie 2015 kann ich klar die Empfehlung *Vorne Rocked Ron* und *Hinten Racing Ralph* jeweils in 2,25 oder 2.1 geben. Man sollte aber schon die hochwertige EVO Ausführung nehmen. Alternativ mit einem Plus an Grip bei Nässe, *Vorne Mountain King, Hinten X King* in 2.2 da unbedingt die Protect Version mit Black Chilli nehmen, die Performance sind zum abgewöhnen. Preis pro Satz so um die 70 Euro. Wers gerne grob hat, die Kombi *Nobby Nick* in 2.25  mit *Racing Ralph* oder *x King* hat auch bei geringem Rollwiederstand  guten Grip, die Zeit wo der unberechenbar abschmierte, auf nassem Geläuf, ist definitiv vorbei. Lasst doch mal eure Erfahrungen hören! Gröber geht natürlich immer aber für 98 % der Untergründe, auf denen wir so unterwegs sind brauchts nix breiteres oder gröberes. Wers braucht, darf sich natürlich gerne einen Hans Dampf oder Baron aufziehen, brauchen tut den hier kein Mensch. Beim HD hab ich auch kein gutes Gefühl bei Nässe, muß da noch mal mit Ardent vergleichen aber Enduro ist ne andere Baustelle. So nun schönes WE und frohe Ostern, ich verpiss mich in den Harz und bin noch unentschieden ob mit Schwermetall oder Titan, hab ja noch bis Sonntag Zeit zu überlegen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (18. März 2016)

Bin heute ein bisschen früher unterwegs könnte aber um 15:30 am PP SH sein.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## monstrum (18. März 2016)

Hullo!

Heute um 18:00 Uhr treffen wir uns wieder zur Critical Mass Viersen!

Treffpunkt: Gereonsplatz

Vielleicht auch für Euch interessant, aktive zu werden gegen die rotten Radwege und unfairen Redwegeführeungen oder Bettelampeln usw...

Und am April fahre ich gerne mal wieder mit


----------



## Skyface (19. März 2016)

Hi Leute,
Haben uns dann heute in Dalheim was ausgetobt.
Dank Thomas auch noch auf den richtigen Pfaden ;-)
@ Thomas
Danke das du uns als Guide die Gegend gezeigt hast, auch wenn wir das ein oder andere Mal,dich eingebremst haben.
Schon lustig wie man sich wiedersieht ;-)

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Taz69 (19. März 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Haben uns dann heute in Dalheim was ausgetobt.
> Dank Thomas auch noch auf den richtigen Pfaden ;-)
> @ Thomas
> ...



Hallo Sascha und Bruder 
ja ist gibt schon Zufälle,wie klein doch Gladbach ist 
Hab ich gerne gemacht und kein Problem.Bald mal zum Training hier in MG .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. März 2016)

Morgen Ponyhofrunde jemand dabei? 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. März 2016)

Nein,

Zu zu Früh......


----------



## Landmichel (20. März 2016)

Morgen Dieter, ruhige Runde um 10:30???


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. März 2016)

Ok


----------



## Crazybiker70 (20. März 2016)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha und Bruder
> ja ist gibt schon Zufälle,wie klein doch Gladbach ist
> Hab ich gerne gemacht und kein Problem.Bald mal zum Training hier in MG .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo ,
auch von mir (Bruder Ingo) nochmal vielen Dank für deine Geduld ,ich war schon ein arger Bremsklotz.
Werde jetzt aber häufiger trainieren damit ich euch nicht nur von hinten sehe.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja an den üblichen Spots in MG/Viersen.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (20. März 2016)

Moin Moin Bruder Ingo,

wir haben alle mal als Bremse angefangen
wird schon 
Bis bald mal .......
Thomas


----------



## Skyface (25. März 2016)

Guten Morgen Leute...

Wollte mal nachfragen was bei euch Sonntag ansteht... Soll ja nicht besonders gutes Wetter werden,Aber vielleicht steigt dennoch jemand auf sein Radel...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Landmichel (25. März 2016)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Wollte so gegen 10:00 starten, Ziel offen, jemand dabei? Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. März 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
Michael bin um 10:00 bei dir vielleicht hängt sich ja noch jemand mit dran. Zur Information wir treffen uns am Kinderponyhof in Bocholt nähe
Lobberrich. Wohin ist mir egal Hauptsache raus. ( min.30km.)

Gruß Dieter

PS: Hubert sagt für Sonntag scheiß Wetter voraus ,also lieber Samstag fahren.


----------



## Landmichel (25. März 2016)

Alles klar Dieter, werde Proviant für eine längere Tour einpacken bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Gudyo (25. März 2016)

Tach zammen, war gestern auf dem Brocken, ab 800 m geschlossene Schneedecke. Die letzten 350 hm hatte ich das Gefühl da halten mich gleich 3 Leute fest.Nach knapp 3 Stunden waren die 18 km von Hasserode geschafft und meine Beine auch. Dann runter war auch ein spezielles Vergnügen über gefrorene Fußstapfen und durch mächtig Schlamm (Harvester sei dank) über 3 Annen und über den Armeleuteberg (Sahnetrails) zurück waren es 30 km bei 1086 hm. Bin Stolz auf mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (27. März 2016)

Wer ist denn alles bei der Grefrather CTF am Start?


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. März 2016)

Grefrath bin ich raus. Wie sieht es aus mit Morgen Horst? 


Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. März 2016)

Wer fährt jetzt am  Sonntag mit in die Eifel?(3.4.16)


----------



## Nikedge (27. März 2016)

Ich


----------



## Burmi (27. März 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Grefrath bin ich raus. Wie sieht es aus mit Morgen Horst?
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter




Wer fährt morgen ??


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. März 2016)

Wenn's Wetter passt morgen, Horst. Friedhelm fährt vielleicht auch mit. Hängt halt alles vom Wetter ab.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (28. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen, bin heute leider raus. Zu nächster Woche warte ich auf die Informationen von Sportsinteam. Sobald ich etwas weis, geb ich es hier weiter und dann können wir planen wer wen wo abholt und mitnimmt. Ich bin gerne bereit zu fahren.


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Horst wird wohl heute nichts dann fahre ich gleich SH. Die Veranstaltung am Sonntag da würde ich sagen wenn es bei der Besetzung bleibt, nehme ich den Nik mit und Friedhelm den Hasso. Könnten uns ja dann beim Friedhelm treffen und zusammen fahren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (28. März 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> Horst wird wohl heute nichts dann fahre ich gleich SH. Die Veranstaltung am Sonntag da würde ich sagen wenn es bei der Besetzung bleibt, nehme ich den Nik mit und Friedhelm den Hasso. Könnten uns ja dann beim Friedhelm treffen und zusammen fahren.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Hallo zusammen,
bin mit deinem Vorschlag einverstanden.
@Friedhelm wenn das für dich auch ok ist,brauchst du mir nur Bescheid sagen wann ich am Sonntag bei dir
sein soll.
Dann muß ja nur noch das Wetter stimmen,wird bestimmt ne schöne Tour.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (28. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, so machen wir das! Hasso kommt zu mir, Dieter holt Nik und wir fahren dann gemeinsam hoch. Uhrzeit wen ich näheres weis. So, hab jetzt den letzten Dreck aus dem Bike gekratzt, hab mir am Samstag den Bikepark Hahnenklee noch mal gegeben. Downhill, Racetrack und Singeltrail gehen nur mit ganz dicker Hose, wen im Juni sowas auf uns wartet, herzlichen Glühstrumpf  Aber ich wusste ja was  im Harz so los ist, der Brocken heißt schon zu recht so und die Steinerne Renne offenbart sich nur dem Könner, selbst der Teufelssteig ist für mich zu 80% unfahrbar. Aber! Je oller, je doller. Ich freu mich auf die TT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (30. März 2016)

Wer ist denn nun Samstag in Grefrath dabei? Wollte so um 9:30-10:00 starten...


----------



## Taz69 (30. März 2016)

Moin, am Freitag 01.04.2016 wollen wir mal die Brunssumer Heide unter die Stollen nehmen. Start ist um 11:20-11:30 am Parkplatz Schwimmbad Gangelt.Es wird locker gefahren.
Gruß icke


----------



## pAn1c (30. März 2016)

@Nikedge
Welche Tour peilst du an? Wetter scheint gut zu werden, ist eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Gudyo (31. März 2016)

Guten Morgen,
leider warte ich immer noch auf News für Sonntag aber da dort Start um 10.30 PP Marienhütte ist (ist der wo wir im Vorjahr geparkt haben oberhalb von Altenahr), denke ich so an Abfahrt bei mir gegen 8.30 Uhr. Samstag schau ich mal, werde wen überhaupt nur die kleine Runde machen, haben ja Sonntag noch was vor . PS: Da mein Smartphone wieder mal geklaut wurde, bin ich im Moment inkommunikativ von dieser Seite also Whats up und SMS sinnlos!


----------



## Landmichel (31. März 2016)

Fahre am Freitag die Brunssum-Tour mit, Samstag also zwecks Erholung raus.


----------



## Nikedge (31. März 2016)

pAn1c schrieb:


> @Nikedge
> Welche Tour peilst du an? Wetter scheint gut zu werden, ist eine Überlegung wert.


Ich dachte an die 52er, ist ja "nur" Süchteln - Grefrath


----------



## Nikedge (31. März 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> leider warte ich immer noch auf News für Sonntag aber da dort Start um 10.30 PP Marienhütte ist (ist der wo wir im Vorjahr geparkt haben oberhalb von Altenahr), denke ich so an Abfahrt bei mir gegen 8.30 Uhr. Samstag schau ich mal, werde wen überhaupt nur die kleine Runde machen, haben ja Sonntag noch was vor . PS: Da mein Smartphone wieder mal geklaut wurde, bin ich im Moment inkommunikativ von dieser Seite also Whats up und SMS sinnlos!


Moin Friedhelm, worauf wartest du genau? Wie sieht es auf mit der Kohle? Bist du in Vorkasse gegangen oder wird vor Ort bezahlt? Grüße


----------



## pAn1c (31. März 2016)

Wenn du nach Brunssum KO bist, der erste Rastplatz auf der Autobahn kommt nach ca. 3km


----------



## Gudyo (31. März 2016)

Hi Nik,
weis ich auch nicht so genau  vermutlich auf die angekündigte Mail in der die Infos zur Tour stehen sollen (laut Veranstalter). 10.30 Uhr Start und Treffpunkt Marienhütte ist schon klar, das Startgeld hab ich vorgestreckt, machmer Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (31. März 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hi Nik,
> weis ich auch nicht so genau  vermutlich auf die angekündigte Mail in der die Infos zur Tour stehen sollen (laut Veranstalter). 10.30 Uhr Start und Treffpunkt Marienhütte ist schon klar, das Startgeld hab ich vorgestreckt, machmer Sonntag.


Alles klar  werde mich dann mit Dieter kurzschließen wegen Transport


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. März 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm, Nik und Ich sind um 8:30 am Sonntag bei dir.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (31. März 2016)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin, am Freitag 01.04.2016 wollen wir mal die Brunssumer Heide unter die Stollen nehmen. Start ist um 11:20-11:30 am Parkplatz Schwimmbad Gangelt.Es wird locker gefahren.
> Gruß icke



Welche Runde peilst du an? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Taz69 (1. April 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> Welche Runde peilst du an?
> 
> Gruß Sascha


Moin,
1-3


----------



## Gudyo (1. April 2016)

Zitat Judge Dredd: "Ich wusste, dass er das sagen würde!" Viel Spass in Brunssum!


----------



## Nikedge (1. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Zitat Judge Dredd: "Ich wusste, dass er das sagen würde!" Viel Spass in Brunssum!


Fährst du morgen die kleine CTF Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyface (1. April 2016)

Dann viel Spaß, wollen eventuell Sonntag hin... scheint sich ja einiges dort getan zu haben, seitdem ich das letzte mal da war ...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Taz69 (1. April 2016)

Moin,ja da hat sich so viel geändert!!!für meinen Geschmack (zum Nachteil) Die Trails zum Teil sehr matschig und feucht.Die Änderungen am Anfang Teil 3 bei Start in Gangelt ist nicht so schön ,ab 1 und 2 geht es ,auch der Rest von der 3 .wenn man so fährt wie er mal war. Dieters armes Töchterschen hat sehr viel beißen müssen,aber alles gemeistert.Mit seeeeehhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr viel Spaß!!! und keine Angst vor noch so schlimmen Abfahrten Klasse


----------



## Gudyo (2. April 2016)

Guten Morgen, allen viel Spass heute, ich fahr hier ne lockere Runde, ist mir zu viel aufrödeln nach Grefrath. Sehen uns dann Morgen.


----------



## Skyface (2. April 2016)

Alles klar Thomas...

Werden uns morgen mal wieder dahin wagen... starten aber bei der 1... Dachte an 1+2... also mal sehen... 

Danke für die Info

P.s. Morgen wird sogar dein altes Radl wieder ausgeführt... mein Nachbar kommt mit ;-)


----------



## Taz69 (2. April 2016)

Moin,euch viel Spaß und mache mal ein Bild von meiner alten Karre


----------



## Skyface (2. April 2016)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin,euch viel Spaß und mache mal ein Bild von meiner alten Karre



Vielen Dank,werden wir sicher haben...

Versuch dran zu denken;-)


----------



## Claudia68 (3. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, komme aus Nettetal und würde mich gerne bei Touren anschließen wollen. Fahrt ihr auch innerhalb der Woche gegen Abend? Auf Antwort freut sich Claudia


----------



## Taz69 (3. April 2016)

Claudia68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, komme aus Nettetal und würde mich gerne bei Touren anschließen wollen. Fahrt ihr auch innerhalb der Woche gegen Abend? Auf Antwort freut sich Claudia


Hallo Claudia, willkommen im Forum. Der Haufen hier kommt aus MG,Süchteln und Umgebung.Für so eine Feierabendrunde wirst wohl was aus deiner Nähe,hier finden. We Touren werden hier gepostet oder in einer WhatsApp Gruppe. Wie schauts bei dir mit Gelände Erfahrung und Kondition aus? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Claudia68 (3. April 2016)

Hallo Thomas, danke für die Antwort.
 Bin gestern in Köln- Brück die Zweitäler Tour gefahren. 52 km und 840 Hm. Mein Ziel ist der Alpencross Ende August 
Kondition arbeite ich weiter dran und an der Technik ebenfalls.
Mag Trails und weniger gerne Strasse.
Kann man in die whatsapp gruppe aufgenommen werden?
Gruß Cl


----------



## Taz69 (3. April 2016)

Dat hört sich doch sehr gut an da könntest uns luschen ja noch was vormachen 
Wäre am Freitag ,wo wir in Brunssum waren,genau das richtige gewesen für dich.
Willkommen im Club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyface (3. April 2016)

Hey Thomas, Sind zurück... hab ans Bild gedacht... wohin damit?!


----------



## Taz69 (3. April 2016)

hier rein damit


----------



## Gudyo (4. April 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen, hoffe ihr seid alle gut Zuhause angekommen. Gegen schwere Beine hilft nur Bewegung. Ich wollte heute durch die SH, fahre über Waldfrieden zum PP SH. Dürfte 18.30 werden am PP. Mitfahrer willkommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Claudia68 (4. April 2016)

Guten Morgen Friedhelm 
Ich bin neu hier u eure Abkürzungen heißen 
PP =Parkplatz ? 
SH=Süchtelner Höhen ? 
An welchem Parkplatz bist du denn um 18:30 Uhr ? Würde mit dem A dann bis da kommen 
Gruß u Danke Claudia


----------



## Gudyo (4. April 2016)

Guten Morgen Claudia, du hast den Code auf Anhieb geknackt!  
Gemeint ist der Parkplatz oben an der Hindenburgstraße (Volksbank Arena), werde da sein!
Nachtrag zu gestern, ich fand es war eine tolle Tour mit dem bitteren Beigeschmack, Serpentinen in der Qualität, nicht sauber fahren zu können. Ich glaub dass ich mir mal ein wenig Fahrtechnik einkaufen werde. Hab gestern noch kurz mit unsem Guide gesprochen, der denkt, dass man den Kurs 2 und den Kurs 3 schon kombinieren sollte und das denke ich auch. Werde damit auch nicht zu lange warten den die Grundlagen lassen sich sicher auch im Harz gut anwenden. Wen also jemand Interesse hat, sollten wir uns kurzschließen, vieleicht kriegen wir ja ne eigene Gruppe mit 8 Leuten zusammen. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. April 2016)

Morgen zusammen, also ich schau mal ob ich das heute Abend schaffe wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin fahrt ohne mich.
Was gestern betrifft da fehlte mir ein bisschen wie sagt man der  Flow, ansonsten war da noch die Sache mit den Serpentinen man war das ein sche..... Friedhelm bei dem Fahrtechnikkurs bin ich dabei (wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann) ansonsten schöne Tour. Hallo Claudia
willkommen im Club.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (4. April 2016)




----------



## Gudyo (4. April 2016)

Das war vor dem "Trail of Shame"


----------



## Kizou (4. April 2016)

Lohnt sich die Brunsummer Heide ?

Für demnächst schwanke ich zwischen Lieser-Pfad und BH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (5. April 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
na das war doch ein Einstand nach Mass für Claudia, Kondition, Fahrtechnik und Wetter haben
gepasst, fehlt noch der Untersatz. Bist aber bei Simon in guten Händen. Thema Fahrtechnikkurs: Leider alle Plätze schon weg, ich hab einen letzten für April bekommen. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht noch einen mit euch zusammen machen würde. Das ist die Alternative:  http://www.sportsinteam.de/fahrtechnikkurse/17/privatunterricht-individuelle-fahrtechnikkurse?c=7
Ich wäre dabei!
Da Hubert nix gutes berichtet, werde ich meine Bikes die Woche mal wieder pflegen, schaun wir mal wie das WE wird.
@Kizou: Nicht vergleichbar, der Lieserpfad entspricht m.E. eher deinem Anspruch, ausser 2 -3 steilen Anstiegen, ist die BH vergleichbar mit Meinwege, Sand, breite Trails uns relativ viele Ziehwege. Einstufung also CC mit einigen AM passagen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Claudia68 (5. April 2016)

Hi zusammen, 
Ja hat mir gut gefallen bei euch u wir werden uns sicher wiedersehen 
Guten Start in den Tag 
Claudia


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> na das war doch ein Einstand nach Mass für Claudia, Kondition, Fahrtechnik und Wetter haben
> gepasst, fehlt noch der Untersatz. Bist aber bei Simon in guten Händen. Thema Fahrtechnikkurs: Leider alle Plätze schon weg, ich hab einen letzten für April bekommen. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht noch einen mit euch zusammen machen würde. Das ist die Alternative:  http://www.sportsinteam.de/fahrtechnikkurse/17/privatunterricht-individuelle-fahrtechnikkurse?c=7
> Ich wäre dabei!
> ...


Ich wäre, falls der Termin für mich in Frage kommt, auch dabei.....


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. April 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> Lohnt sich die Brunsummer Heide ?
> 
> Für demnächst schwanke ich zwischen Lieser-Pfad und BH


Ich würde dir eher zu einer Ahr Tour raten. 
BH finde ich die Abfahrt an der Ski Halle cool, der Rest ist nicht besser als Overloon oder Schaak und die Anfahrt nach BH ist für uns doppelt so weit wie  Overloon.


----------



## Kizou (6. April 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eher zu einer Ahr Tour raten.
> BH finde ich die Abfahrt an der Ski Halle cool, der Rest ist nicht besser als Overloon oder Schaak und die Anfahrt nach BH ist für uns doppelt so weit wie  Overloon.



O.k., ich dachte BH wäre ein bisschen abwechslungsreicher und anspruchsvoller.
Dann bleib ich beim Lieserpfad mit Busshuttle!


----------



## Nikedge (6. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (6. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> na das war doch ein Einstand nach Mass für Claudia, Kondition, Fahrtechnik und Wetter haben
> gepasst, fehlt noch der Untersatz. Bist aber bei Simon in guten Händen. Thema Fahrtechnikkurs: Leider alle Plätze schon weg, ich hab einen letzten für April bekommen. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht noch einen mit euch zusammen machen würde. Das ist die Alternative:  http://www.sportsinteam.de/fahrtechnikkurse/17/privatunterricht-individuelle-fahrtechnikkurse?c=7
> Ich wäre dabei!
> ...


 Eventuell auch was für mich...
Trailtech bietet den Tag vor der Trailtrophy eine kostenlose Tour an, quasi zum aufwärmen...


----------



## Gudyo (7. April 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
Tegelen, wen das Wetter mitspielt, dabei!
Hasso und Dieter haben auch Interesse also wären wir zu fünft. Termin kann man glaub ich selber festlegen wen man individuell bucht. Spreche aber noch mal darüber mit SIT, ist natürlich teurer als einfache Kursteilnahme. 
Trailtech: Ich fahre schon Freitag hoch, da könnte man ja teilnehmen, gibts da Infos zu ?
Samstag schon was vor? Overloon wäre mein Vorschlag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Nikedge (7. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> Tegelen, wen das Wetter mitspielt, dabei!
> Hasso und Dieter haben auch Interesse also wären wir zu fünft. Termin kann man glaub ich selber festlegen wen man individuell bucht. Spreche aber noch mal darüber mit SIT, ist natürlich teurer als einfache Kursteilnahme.
> Trailtech: Ich fahre schon Freitag hoch, da könnte man ja teilnehmen, gibts da Infos zu ?
> ...


http://www.trailtech.de/blog/trailtrophy-harz-tour-2016/


----------



## Gudyo (7. April 2016)

Danke, hab mich angemeldet


----------



## Nikedge (7. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Danke, hab mich angemeldet


Habe gerade die Startzeit gesehen und kriege 10:00 auf jeden Fall nicht hin


----------



## Wachtendonker (7. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> Tegelen, wen das Wetter mitspielt, dabei!
> Hasso und Dieter haben auch Interesse also wären wir zu fünft. Termin kann man glaub ich selber festlegen wen man individuell bucht. Spreche aber noch mal darüber mit SIT, ist natürlich teurer als einfache Kursteilnahme.
> Trailtech: Ich fahre schon Freitag hoch, da könnte man ja teilnehmen, gibts da Infos zu ?
> ...


Samstag leider keine Zeit......


----------



## Nikedge (7. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> Tegelen, wen das Wetter mitspielt, dabei!
> Hasso und Dieter haben auch Interesse also wären wir zu fünft. Termin kann man glaub ich selber festlegen wen man individuell bucht. Spreche aber noch mal darüber mit SIT, ist natürlich teurer als einfache Kursteilnahme.
> Trailtech: Ich fahre schon Freitag hoch, da könnte man ja teilnehmen, gibts da Infos zu ?
> ...


Wie schaut es Sonntag aus? Hätte da Zeit...


----------



## Gudyo (8. April 2016)

Guten Morgen, stimmt, 10 Uhr bei 4 Stunden Anfahrt klingt sehr ambitioniert. Werde auch wieder absagen. Können ja gemeinsam ein kleines Training einschieben in Braunlage oder in St Andreasberg. Ok, da ich gerne mit euch fahr  schlag ich Overloon für Sonntag vor. Ich fahr dann Samstag nach Horst oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Nikedge (8. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, stimmt, 10 Uhr bei 4 Stunden Anfahrt klingt sehr ambitioniert. Werde auch wieder absagen. Können ja gemeinsam ein kleines Training einschieben in Braunlage oder in St Andreasberg. Ok, da ich gerne mit euch fahr  schlag ich Overloon für Sonntag vor. Ich fahr dann Samstag nach Horst oder umgekehrt.


Hast du schon eine Uhrzeit im Kopf?


----------



## Gudyo (8. April 2016)

Sonntag früh soll es regnen also würde so um 11Uhr in Lobberich sein wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (8. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sonntag früh soll es regnen also würde so um 11Uhr in Lobberich sein wollen.


Gute Uhrzeit


----------



## Kizou (9. April 2016)

ich würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren wollen,.....   Dienst  ;-(


----------



## Landmichel (9. April 2016)

Morgen 10:30 Ponyhofrunde. Jemand dabei? Gruß Michael


----------



## Multichris66 (9. April 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Burmi (9. April 2016)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Morgen 10:30 Ponyhofrunde. Jemand dabei? Gruß Michael



Dabei !!


----------



## Kizou (10. April 2016)

Moin,

ist Irgendjemand schon mal die Strecke abgefahren ?

http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/382-minienduro-dalheimer-mühle.html


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. April 2016)

Abend zusammen, bin Morgenabend in den SH unterwegs.Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte einfach melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Cheffabrik (10. April 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist Irgendjemand schon mal die Strecke abgefahren ?
> 
> http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/382-minienduro-dalheimer-mühle.html





Kizou schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist Irgendjemand schon mal die Strecke abgefahren ?
> 
> http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/zum-lesen/berichte/touren/382-minienduro-dalheimer-mühle.html



Hallo Kizou
Wir sind am Freitag die Runde mit vier Jungs gefahren.
Beinhaltet alle Highlights,  die es rund um Dalheim gibt.
Für unsere Region ein echtes Highlight
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gudyo (12. April 2016)

Guten Morgen,
habe gestern die Bestätigung bekommen für den Serpentinenkurs, findet Samstag im bergischen statt bei Altenberg, sofern es nicht aus Eimern kübelt. Werde mal vorfühlen wie es mit einem Kurs nur für unsere Gruppe aussieht, bislang wären wir zu viert oder fünft, ein oder zwei Plätze wären also noch verfügbar, werde berichten. Nette Runde gestern, da es uncool  ist am Enduro einen Tacho oder einen Trinkflaschenhalter (fliegt eh nur weg) zu fahren, muß ich schätzen, gefühlt waren es um die 40 km,  der Panzer zehrt ganz schön auf Strecke aber es wird von mal zu mal besser. 
@ Claudia: Schickes Stumpi, steht dir gut, mit den Worten von Altmeister Lübke: " Mit der Maschine kommst du Berge runter, die manche nicht zu Fuß gehen!" nochmals Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!!
Nach der Tour....
Wetter soll aprilmäßig unbeständig werden unter der Woche, Freitag hätte ich Bock die Landwehrrunde um Rickelrath zu fahren, Start ist um 15.30 Cafe Waldfrieden.
So genug geschwallt......
Gruß Friedhelm
* Update: Kriege gerade ne Mail, dass für Samstag noch 2 freie Plätze zu bekommen sind wegen Absagen, jemand Interesse??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (12. April 2016)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Hallo Kizou
> Wir sind am Freitag die Runde mit vier Jungs gefahren.
> Beinhaltet alle Highlights,  die es rund um Dalheim gibt.
> Für unsere Region ein echtes Highlight
> Gruß Uwe


 Erstmal danke !

Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an.

Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht ?

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Cheffabrik (12. April 2016)

Sind rund 40 Kilometer, 
3,5 - 4 Stunden reine Fahrzeit würde ich einplanen

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Burmi (12. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Werde mal vorfühlen wie es mit einem Kurs nur für unsere Gruppe aussieht, bislang wären wir zu viert oder fünft, ein oder zwei Plätze wären also noch verfügbar, werde berichten.



Keine Ahnung ob du mich schon mit auf dem Schirm hast. Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse an dem Kurs für unsere Gruppe


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. April 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> Erstmal danke !
> 
> Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
> 
> ...


Termin?


----------



## Kizou (12. April 2016)

Sobald wie möglich .
Da ich am 14.04. operiert werde und danach eine einwöchige Sportsperre verordnet bekommen habe, leider erst ab dem 22.04.


----------



## Claudia68 (13. April 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben, falle mindestens zwei Wochen aus, hatte gestern Arbeitsunfall mit Kapselriss am re Sprunggelenk  
Total ärgerlich, aber da muss ich jetzt durch. Melde mich wenn es wieder geht. 
Gruß u schöne Biker- Zeit 
Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (13. April 2016)

Hallo Claudia!  Das ist superärgerlich  Wünsche dir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung  LG Opa Pedro


----------



## Gudyo (14. April 2016)

Sag ich immer, mit Arbeit versaut man sich den ganzen Tag. Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Claudia68 (14. April 2016)

Danke euch allen


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. April 2016)

Claudia68 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben, falle mindestens zwei Wochen aus, hatte gestern Arbeitsunfall mit Kapselriss am re Sprunggelenk
> Total ärgerlich, aber da muss ich jetzt durch. Melde mich wenn es wieder geht.
> Gruß u schöne Biker- Zeit
> Claudia


Gute Besserung Claudia, Friedhelm der Termin am Samstag ist für mich zu kurzfristig. Was ist mit heute Abend ich wollte mal nach Hinsbeck und Wankumer-Heide. Man könnte sich ja um 17:00 -17:30 an der JH treffen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (14. April 2016)

Hi Dieter, wie wäre 17:00 bei mir und dann zur JH?


----------



## Gudyo (14. April 2016)

17.30 schaff ich nicht, frühestens 18 Uhr aber wäre dabei, Hubert sagt lokale Schauern also nix schlimmes.


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. April 2016)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Hi Dieter, wie wäre 17:00 bei mir und dann zur JH?


Alles klar ich bin um 17:00 bei dir.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. April 2016)

Morgen 10:30 Ponyhofrunde jemand dabei?


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (16. April 2016)

Ich bin dabei, bis morgen.


----------



## Burmi (16. April 2016)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, bis morgen.



Dito !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyface (17. April 2016)

Da das Wetter ja nicht so dolle ist, Sind wir in knapp ner halben Stunde in den SH unterwegs... 

Vielleicht bis später ;-) 

Gruß


----------



## Gudyo (18. April 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
na was ist den vom Serpentinentechnikkurs hängengeblieben???
"Blick, Blick,Blick...", dieses Stakkato verfolgt mich seid Samstag. Auch die Begriffe lastfreier Lenker, aktive Fahrposition, Radneigung, Ellbogenposition, Schleifpunkt und nicht zu vergessen "Keine Bremsspuren im Wald, egal wie steil es ist!!" haben sich eingeprägt, fehlt nur noch das gelernte auch zu verinnerlichen. Eins vorweg, der Serpentinenkurs  richtet sich nicht an Leute, die das schwungvolle umsetzen des Hinterrades lernen wollen, so anspruchsvoll sind die "7 Kehren der Shaolin" dann doch nicht, was man lernen kann, ist das kontrollierte durchfahren von  steilen, wurzeligen und steinigen  Kehren (Auch in dieser Kombination). Eine gut funktionierende Vorderradbremse ist der halbe Weg zum Erfolg, die Bremstechnik, die aktive Position, die Linienwahl und "Blick, Blick, Blick..." sind das Erfolgsgeheimnis. Mir hats grossen Spass gemacht, die Gruppe war lediglich 4 Leute stark, so hatte C(K)arsten, unser Guide viel Zeit und Musse auf die individuellen Fehler einzugehen. Es spielt auch nicht so eine grosse Rolle ob man auf 26 oder 29 unterwegs ist wie ich gedacht hab, die Technik ist das entscheidende.
Heute 18 Uhr Waldfrieden, Richtung Müllberg Serpentinen üben 
Sonntag Tegelen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Multichris66 (18. April 2016)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt,bis heute Abend.


----------



## Taz69 (18. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Es spielt auch nicht so eine grosse Rolle ob man auf 26 oder 29 unterwegs ist wie ich gedacht hab, die Technik ist das entscheidende.
> Heute 18 Uhr Waldfrieden, Richtung Müllberg Serpentinen üben
> Sonntag Tegelen


Moin, groß nicht aber es spielt eine Rolle. Im friedlichen Wald vielleicht dabei,welcher Berg wird als erstes angepeilt?  Ich frage wegen meiner Anreise mit Rad
 Tegelen vielleicht dabei


----------



## Gudyo (18. April 2016)

Waldfrieden/Landwehr/Gladbacher Müllberg/Landwehr/Nordpark/Rheydter Müllberg/Heim so ist der Plan


----------



## Nikedge (18. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> na was ist den vom Serpentinentechnikkurs hängengeblieben???
> "Blick, Blick,Blick...", dieses Stakkato verfolgt mich seid Samstag. Auch die Begriffe lastfreier Lenker, aktive Fahrposition, Radneigung, Ellbogenposition, Schleifpunkt und nicht zu vergessen "Keine Bremsspuren im Wald, egal wie steil es ist!!" haben sich eingeprägt, fehlt nur noch das gelernte auch zu verinnerlichen. Eins vorweg, der Serpentinenkurs  richtet sich nicht an Leute, die das schwungvolle umsetzen des Hinterrades lernen wollen, so anspruchsvoll sind die "7 Kehren der Shaolin" dann doch nicht, was man lernen kann, ist das kontrollierte durchfahren von  steilen, wurzeligen und steinigen  Kehren (Auch in dieser Kombination). Eine gut funktionierende Vorderradbremse ist der halbe Weg zum Erfolg, die Bremstechnik, die aktive Position, die Linienwahl und "Blick, Blick, Blick..." sind das Erfolgsgeheimnis. Mir hats grossen Spass gemacht, die Gruppe war lediglich 4 Leute stark, so hatte C(K)arsten, unser Guide viel Zeit und Musse auf die individuellen Fehler einzugehen. Es spielt auch nicht so eine grosse Rolle ob man auf 26 oder 29 unterwegs ist wie ich gedacht hab, die Technik ist das entscheidende.
> Heute 18 Uhr Waldfrieden, Richtung Müllberg Serpentinen üben
> ...


Wann wolltest du in Tegelen starten?


----------



## Gudyo (18. April 2016)

10 Uhr die 45er dann können wir die Oranjes vor uns hertreiben, nehm aus Gründen der Tarnung mein Jagermeisterbike 
9.15 Abfahrt PP Loberich wen du dabei bist.


----------



## Nikedge (18. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> 10 Uhr die 45er dann können wir die Oranjes vor uns hertreiben, nehm aus Gründen der Tarnung mein Jagermeisterbike
> 9.15 Abfahrt PP Loberich wen du dabei bist.


Ich denke mal das ich mit dem Rad Anreise, Tegelen ist ja fast um's Eck


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. April 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
bin heute Abend in den SH unterwegs kleine Runde. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren bitte kurz melden.
Am Sonntag Tegelen bin ich dabei wenn das Wetter passt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyface (19. April 2016)

Schade,heute Abend schaff ich es nicht.. 
Bei uns ist für morgen SH geplant.. ca 17.30-18h...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gudyo (20. April 2016)

Tach zusammen,
Sonntag soll der bessere Tag sein, Schauern statt Dauerregen, schaun wir mal.....
Wird sowieso lustig, hab mir die GPS Daten aus 2015 mal gesucht und tatsächlich geht es durch die Schlucht und das ganze gleich zweimal. Freu mich schon unbeschreiblich.....
Da ich heute erst noch was zu erledigen hab, weis ich noch nicht wann ich aufs Bike komme, bleib also hier im Dorf und schände den Müllberg mit meiner unausgereiften Kehrentechnik 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Multichris66 (20. April 2016)

Werde heute auch noch das Wetter nutzen.


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
kann heute leider nicht das schöne Wetter nutzen. Aber morgen hätte ich Zeit so ab 17:30. Ich dachte so an 30km vielleicht mal Hinsbeck oder so, wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (20. April 2016)

Hallo, wer die CFT Tegelen fahren will:
Bild mit neu Streckeführung 2016 Bakenbos Challenge Tegelen steht auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/bakenbosch...645255406316/1692358767701630/?type=3&theater
oder hier: https://www.facebook.com/bakenboschallenge/

49 km, aber meiner Meinung nach hat sich da nicht so viel geändert mit 2015.
Laut Facebook kann man die neue Strecke später diese Woche downloaden.
Gruß Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (21. April 2016)

Freitag, 16 Uhr PP Horst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julem (23. April 2016)

CTF-Tegelen/Venlo morgen ab 8.30h.			   47km http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lzxhivkxbxqiwthp


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
um die Sache abzukürzen, ich bin raus morgen, das ist mir zu unsicher was Hubert da vermeldet.
@nik: Meine bessere Hälfte hatte heute Morgen den brillianten Gedanken, von ihrer Kreuzfahrt nach Skandinavien noch einen Abstecher zum Hafengeburtstag nach Hamburg zu machen. Also werde ich am Donnerstag, den 5.6. nach Willingen fahren, dort übernachten und Freitag hoch nach Hamburg. Wird also nix mit gemeinsam, es sei denn, wir finden jemanden der auch Bock auf Willingen hat und dich mitnehmen kann.
Schönes WE
Friedhelm


----------



## Nikedge (23. April 2016)

julem schrieb:


> CTF-Tegelen/Venlo morgen ab 8.30h.			   47km http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lzxhivkxbxqiwthp


Startest du direkt um 8:30?  Um die Uhrzeit kann man ja gar keine Holländer jagen


----------



## Nikedge (23. April 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> um die Sache abzukürzen, ich bin raus morgen, das ist mir zu unsicher was Hubert da vermeldet.
> @nik: Meine bessere Hälfte hatte heute Morgen den brillianten Gedanken, von ihrer Kreuzfahrt nach Skandinavien noch einen Abstecher zum Hafengeburtstag nach Hamburg zu machen. Also werde ich am Donnerstag, den 5.6. nach Willingen fahren, dort übernachten und Freitag hoch nach Hamburg. Wird also nix mit gemeinsam, es sei denn, wir finden jemanden der auch Bock auf Willingen hat und dich mitnehmen kann.
> Schönes WE
> Friedhelm


Kein Problem. Ich muss jetzt nicht wirklich unbedingt in den Park


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. April 2016)

So das war eine geile CTF hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Mit dem Wetter haben wir d.h. Thorsten, Nik, Michael, Hotte und ich richtig Schwein
gehabt. Wünsche noch ein schönes Restwochenende.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. April 2016)

Yep....
Schon mal vormerken. ..
http://www.haardbiker.de/ctf-haardbiker/


----------



## Cheffabrik (24. April 2016)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Startest du direkt um 8:30?  Um die Uhrzeit kann man ja gar keine Holländer jagen


den Niederländer zu jagen, bedarf es schon mal mehr, den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu treffen


----------



## Taz69 (25. April 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Yep....
> Schon mal vormerken. ..
> http://www.haardbiker.de/ctf-haardbiker/


Da bin ich ja dabei  wenns passt.


----------



## Taz69 (25. April 2016)

Habe gestern mal meinen faulen Tag genutzt und mir mal was für die Eifel gesucht. Werd mal mehr diese Richtung einschlagen.


----------



## ambition (26. April 2016)

Auf Youtube gefunden: 2x Film der CTF Tegelen 2016











435 Bilder der CTF Tegelen: 
http://www.jtfoto.nl/alle-albums/!/oa/7341995/ 
und noch 132 Stück auf: www.facebook.com/bakenboschchallenge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (28. April 2016)

Ich überlege gerade hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15971 mitzufahren !!! Bißchen Technik kann nicht schaden


----------



## Taz69 (28. April 2016)

Burmi schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15971 mitzufahren !!! Bißchen Technik kann nicht schaden


Moin,habe auch schon überlegt.Mache das mal,Reigi ist ein netter,alter ,.................
lieber Kerl


----------



## Cheffabrik (28. April 2016)

Burmi schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15971 mitzufahren !!! Bißchen Technik kann nicht schaden



Thorsten, bisschen an der Technik feilen, kann in der Gruppe richtig Spaß machen


----------



## HotteV (29. April 2016)

Liest sich auf jeden Fall interessant und könnte für uns passen.


----------



## Lübke27 (29. April 2016)

Hallo an alle bekannten und unbekannten Biker.
Bevor mich bei allen, die mich noch kennen, persönlich per PN melde, schreib ich einfach hier, dass ich mich freue Euch am Sonntag mal wieder zu sehen. (wenn die Gesundheit mitspielt)

Vor allen den lieben Fridolin. 

Beste Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. April 2016)

Burmi schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15971 mitzufahren !!! Bißchen Technik kann nicht schaden





Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Thorsten, bisschen an der Technik feilen, kann in der Gruppe richtig Spaß machen


Ist zwar ziemlich früh, aber ist ja für´n guten zweck ich bin  dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (29. April 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ist zwar ziemlich früh, aber ist ja für´n guten zweck ich bin  dabei.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Ich hole dich ab !!!!


----------



## reigi (29. April 2016)

Da freu ich mich doch mal sehr, viele aus eurer Truppe neu kennenzulernen und vor allem Friedhelm, alias Fridolin mal wieder zu sehen. Ich vermute, sonst kenne ich keinen. 
@ Thomas: Vorsichtig  Du weisst doch "Unterschätze nie einen alten Mann auf dem Fahrrad!"


----------



## reigi (29. April 2016)

Noch ein Hinweis: Die werden wir am Sonntag auch fahren. Wer meint, dass er dazu Knie- und/oder Ellbogenschoner anziehen sollte, bringt die bitte mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (29. April 2016)

Moin, Reigilein am Sonntag Haare schneiden tolle Idee


----------



## JulianK (29. April 2016)

Guten Abend,

melde mich auch mal wieder zurück.
Ich würde am Sonntag ebenfalls gerne mitfahren.
Aber da ich momentan in der Prüfungsvorbereitung bin, kann ich noch nicht zu 100% Zusagen!

MfG, Julian


----------



## HotteV (29. April 2016)

Nabend, 
ich werde mich dann auch aus dem Bett pellen und etwas mit euch üben wie man es verhindert an steilen stellen den Sattel in den Rippen kloppt


----------



## Gudyo (30. April 2016)

Wird bestimmt gut, schön auch mal wieder die alten Bekannten zu treffen.


----------



## JulianK (30. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich komme morgen definitiv mit!
Habe auf meinem Fahrradträger noch einen Platz frei! Wer von euch hat Interesse?

MfG. Julian


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, das war eine schöne Tour leider etwas kurz für mich und Thorsten da meine Achse hinten den Geist aufgegeben hat. Mit anderen	 Worten sie ist einfach gebrochen. Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag. 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (1. Mai 2016)

Der klügere gibt nach!
Das hätte böse enden können, hast einen Schutzengel verbraucht.
Danke an Reigi für die unterhaltsame Exkursion in sein Wohnzimmer, hat Spass gemacht auch mal die Kumpels aus der Anfangszeit wiederzusehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## reigi (1. Mai 2016)

Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch, obwohl die Gruppe verdammt groß war. Hier gibt's alle Bilder https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=266876496979423&id=151500131850394.


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es morgen aus irgendwas geplant?

Gruß Dieter
PS: Mein Rad ist wieder fit, hab jetzt eine gebrauchte Steckachse von DT-Swiss
Wann und wo Michael?


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Mai 2016)

Yep.....


----------



## Gudyo (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hab heute noch in Lobberich zu tun also wird es später bei mir. Viel Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (3. Mai 2016)

Ich versuche um 18 Uhr am PP SH zu sein.


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Mai 2016)

Bin um 18:00 am PP SH

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Mai 2016)

So Tourenvorschläge für Vatertag,
-Tour 1 die Enduro-Tour von Reigi in Dalheim laut Uwe (Cheffabrik) das beste was man bei uns fahren kann  ca. 50km
-Tour 2 über Hinsbeck-Venloer-Heide-Weißer Stein usw. ca.60km
Na wer Lust hat mitzufahren kurz melden. Tourenbeginn  wäre so um 11:00

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (4. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,
nach reiflicher Überlegung hab ich meinen Plan nach Willingen zu fahren storniert. Wäre also morgen auch am Start, egal wo. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (4. Mai 2016)

http://www.moviva.de/blog.php?cat=termine&checkup_date=2016-05-08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
so wie es aussieht sind wir d.h.(Michael, Friedhelm und ich) zu dritt. Treffpunkt würde ich sagen Dalheimer-Mühle 11:00.Wir fahren dann
die mini Endurorunden von reigi. Ach könnte einer von euch beiden den Track runterladen, ich find mein Navi nicht.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Kizou (4. Mai 2016)

Ich werde ihn gleich mal antesten, kann leider morgen nicht.
Werde morgen den Horst fahren.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Mai 2016)

Immer diese Ausreden, erst zu klein zum ablesen, nu zu klein zum wiederfinden. Kauf dich Brille Fielmann 
Bin um 11 an der Mühle, fahr vom PP Oberkrüchten los. Jemand bedarf für Transport aus MG?


----------



## Multichris66 (4. Mai 2016)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass morgen,muß leider mit den Jungens aus dem alten Dorf das einarmige Reißen trainieren.


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Mai 2016)

Las uns doch um 11 Uhr in Oberkrüchten treffen.

Wer macht den Guido?


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Mai 2016)

Ok 11:00 PP Oberkrüchten wenn Friedhelm damit einverstanden ist.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (4. Mai 2016)

OK also Start um 11 am PP


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. Mai 2016)

Alles klar,

Und bitte eure Navis mitnehmen....


----------



## Kizou (4. Mai 2016)

So, gerade heim gekommen.
Mini Enduro Dalheimer Mühle ist wirklich schön zu fahren.
Ich kannte die Ecke ja noch gar nicht!

Reigi hat die Runde wirklich gut zusammen gestellt.

Viel Spaß morgen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
lieber Reigi erstmal Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt! Respekt für deine Arbeit die du in die Enduro-Runde gesteckt hast, ganz großes Kino!! Einen Großteil der Trails kannten wir schon aber die Zusammenstellung macht das Ganze. Mein absoluter Favorit ist klar die Stage um den Tempel. Mir hat es grossen Spaß gemacht und nein, den Mount Lübke fahr ich auch jetzt noch nicht! Leider sind wir die Rosenthal Stage verkehrt herum gefahren, das ist eben Reigi-Style, warum geradeaus wen es einen Trail daneben gibt. Kann mir denken, mit dir an der Spitze geht bei der Runde richtig die Post ab!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (6. Mai 2016)

Ausflugstipp für Samstag 7. Mai. 
Kombination von Mountainbiken in Nimwegen (NL) und die Giro d’Italia geniesen.
Mtb route Nijmegen (43 km) 481 Höhemeter: http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/503/Nijmegen 
Giro d’Italia: https://www.girogelderland.nl/data-en-routes/

Zwischen 15.30 und 16.30 kann man die Rennradfahrer in der Nähe von Groesbeek und Berg en Dal erwarten.


----------



## JulianK (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch Lust und Zeit morgen kurzfristig nach Winterberg mitzufahren?

MfG. Julian


----------



## Skyface (7. Mai 2016)

Hoi Jungs,

Wollte morgen ne kleine Tour starten... Geplant ist Start etwa 11.30-12Uhr... wollte allerdings ca 16Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. 

Jemand schon was geplant? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo Sascha wollte morgen die Ponyhofrunde fahren. Wenn du Lust hast mitzufahren kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Sind zirka 35-40km


----------



## Skyface (8. Mai 2016)

Gemeldet via PN ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (9. Mai 2016)

jemand gleich unterwegs?


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Mai 2016)

Heute leider nicht aber morgen, PP SH? Oder so

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Mai 2016)

Am Wochenende kommen die Eisheiligen . 
Trotzdem eine Ahr Tour planen?


----------



## Gudyo (11. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
gestern in den SH, da denkt man sich nix und schon trifft man auf "The flying crasy German" ! 
War wie immer ein Vergnügen in deiner Beleitung Sebastian.
Samstag einstellig aber trocken sagt die Prognose also warum nicht? Dann sind da wenigstens nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs. Über den Treffpunkt müssen wir uns noch absprechen aber der Wanderparkplatz oben an der Hütte ist nicht schlecht. Dieter ist um 9 bei mir, ca. 1 Stunde Anfahrt also 10.30 Uhr Abfahrt PP. Ich werde mal die Secret-LV-Tracks laden von CMH. Mitfahrer natürlich willkommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Mai 2016)

Ok, machen wir das so....


----------



## Skyface (11. Mai 2016)

Freitag Abend jemand in den SH unterwegs? Wollte ne Feierabend Runde drehen.. so ab 17h ca... ggf auch 17.30h...

Jemand Lust? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Kizou (11. Mai 2016)

Falls Jemand Interesse hat :

http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/

Gruß


----------



## Kizou (11. Mai 2016)

Hat Jemand Lust, morgen, ne kleine Reha-Runde in der  Wankumer-Heide/Hinsbeck zu drehen ?


----------



## Gudyo (12. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
@Andy,Sascha: leider keine Zeit.
Für Samstag:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.115995.html
gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, die LV Routen sind fast genauso.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (12. Mai 2016)

Also werde gleich um 18.44 h am kleinen PP Blaue Lagune sein.
Wie geschrieben, kl. Reha-Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Mai 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> @Andy,Sascha: leider keine Zeit.
> Für Samstag:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.115995.html
> ...


----------



## Olli.P. (14. Mai 2016)

Achtung, falls jmd. vorhat den Dornbuschtrail zu fahren, liegen jede Menge Bäume/Äste und Wurzeln auf dem Trail herum.

MfG

Olli


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Mai 2016)

Morgen um 12:00 Treffpunkt Horst. Jemand Interesse?


Gruß Dieter

Ps: 12:00 ist nicht fix,es geht auch ein wenig früher oder erst am Nachmittag.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Mai 2016)

Morgen schaue ich mal....


----------



## Landmichel (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo, bin auch wieder im Lande. Kann mir jemand die Adresse von Horst fürs Navi geben? Werde wohl mitfahren. Gruß Michael


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Mai 2016)

https://www.google.de/search?q=lorb...ica,+Niederlande&ludocid=17550141350214617427


----------



## Landmichel (15. Mai 2016)

Super, danke!


----------



## Landmichel (15. Mai 2016)

Hi Dieter, wie wäre Start um 11:00?


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Mai 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> @Andy,Sascha: leider keine Zeit.
> Für Samstag:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.115995.html
> ...



Hallo Freunde des Krausberg.

Da die gestrigen Eindrücke noch frisch sind,
habe mal ein wenig mit Mapsource gespielt und eine neue Route gezeichnet.
Anfahrt zum Krausberg über unseren Rückweg. Bergauf Einstieg Trail zu der Pausen Hütte. Hütten Abfahrt wie gehabt. Bergauf diesmal die Straße, Trail bis zu den 1-2  Krausberg Kurven. Danach Richtung Steinerberghaus oder nochmal Krausberg . Steinerberghaus Abfahrt Richtung Schrock wie gehabt, zurück zum Parkplatz .

Termin dachte ich an den nächsten Brückentag, oder am Samstag danach.
Track würde ich per Mail versenden, damit der Thorsten sich nicht extra anmelden muss.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,
alles ist besser als diese Forstwegschrubberei hoch zum Krausberg. Brückentag wäre gut, Samstags ist für mich schlecht weil ich den Sonntag in Rhens starte. Ist aber egal. Wann ist den nun heute Treff in Horst 11 oder 12 Uhr?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Landmichel (16. Mai 2016)

Regenradar für Horst sieht nicht gut aus!


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. Mai 2016)

Also was haltet ihr von 11:00 in Horst?


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Mai 2016)

Geht klar....


----------



## Landmichel (16. Mai 2016)

Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## Gudyo (19. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,
heute 18 Uhr PP Waldfrieden, 2 Müllberge. Für Samstag werde ich mal meine Rennfestigkeit testen: https://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/toertochten/mountainbike/
mittlere Runde. Start 9.30 Uhr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Für Leute die noch Bock haben ne CTF zu fahren: Sonntag 22. Mai CTF Ysselsteyn Limburg NL

Start: 8.00 bis 10.00

Wo: Herberg De Peel, Jan Poelsweg 6, Ysselsteyn (NL). 25 Minuten ab Grenzübergang A61 (D)/A73 (NL) oder A40 (D)/A67 (NL)

Strecke wahlweise: 35 oder 45 km. Wer mehr will kann selber anknüpfen mit der ausgeschilderte Strecke Horst oder Venray. Pausestelle ist Raceway Venray: https://www.google.nl/maps/@51.525992,5.8762963,730m/data=!3m1!1e3
Ist auch gleich eine Möglichkeit die hagelneue permanent ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke Ysselsteyn zu Erkundigen.

Kosten: 5 € (bis 14 Jahr gratis)

Info NL: http://www.mtb-you.nl/Toertochten/Herberg-de-Peel/Ysselsteyn/tt-4266
und: https://www.facebook.com/TourclubYsselsteyn/ 

Wettervorhersage:


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Mai 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> heute 18 Uhr PP Waldfrieden, 2 Müllberge. Für Samstag werde ich mal meine Rennfestigkeit testen: https://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/toertochten/mountainbike/
> mittlere Runde. Start 9.30 Uhr.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Leider keine Zeit.


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte heute nochmal eine Tour machen. Ich dachte PP SH 17:30 oder so.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (24. Mai 2016)

17.30 krieg ich hin, Donnerstag jemand für die überarbeitete Ahrtour vom Michael zu begeistern?


----------



## JulianK (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Wie lang ist die Ahrtour?

Mfg


----------



## Gudyo (25. Mai 2016)

33 km mit reichlich Höhenmetern, weis nicht genau wieviele weil Michael die am Rechner erstellt hat.


----------



## Nikedge (26. Mai 2016)

Ist jemand am Samstag in Willingen am Start?


----------



## Kizou (30. Mai 2016)

Ja, ich


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
kaputt aber gesund und ein wenig entäuscht aus Rhens zurück. Entgegen der Vorhersagen hat es keinen Tropfen geregnet, war aber auch nicht nötig, die Strecke war sowas von Nass, nach 42 km und 1000hm hab ich die Segel gestrichen. Beine wollten einfach nicht mehr. Ab dem Punkt hätte ich noch 12 km bei 400 hm gehabt und meine Vernunft riet mir zur Aufgabe. Die Orga war wieder erstklassig, nur der Umstand, dass die Strecken für die verschiedenen Distanzen die selben waren, machten die Sache für mich als langsamen Fahrer recht schwierig. Ständiges Ausweichen von der Fahrlinie auf Singeltrails ist hart, aber so ist es halt. Gestört haben mich  nur die handvoll Idioten, die weit hinten liegend meinten hochriskante Fahrmanöver abzuziehen. Sollte ich im nächsten Jahr noch mal melden, nicht mehr für die DM, dann fahr ich im 50 km Hauptfeld als Tourist. Ach ja und im Weinberg alle Serpentinen gefahren, scheint doch was zu bringen der Kurs . Heut werd ich Bike und Beine pflegen aber morgen sagt Hubert Wetterbesserung vorher also geht da was ?
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Mai 2016)

18 Uhr PPSH glaube ich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, heute 18:00 PP SH treffen. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren einfach dranhängen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (31. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Samstag Overloon?


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Mai 2016)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei. 



Gruß Dieter

Nachtrag: Wenn meine Frau sich für das Giant entscheidet bin ich am Samstag im Sauerland.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Juni 2016)

10 Uhr Overloon?


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Juni 2016)

Bin heute raus fahre ins Sauerland


----------



## Gudyo (4. Juni 2016)

Viel Spass beim Radkauf 
Ich fahr jetzt los und warte am Museum bis 10.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kizou (4. Juni 2016)

Für all Diejeniegen, denen der Bikepark etwas zu heftig ist !

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/28/trailground-brilon-test/


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Juni 2016)

Morgen um 10:00 treffen in Hinsbeck an der JH. Ziel ist der Weiße Stein.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (4. Juni 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen um 10:00 treffen in Hinsbeck an der JH. Ziel ist der Weiße Stein.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Dabei !!!!


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. Juni 2016)

Morgen um 18:15 PP SH


Gruß Dieter

Fällt heute ins Wasser die SH sind abgesoffen


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juni 2016)

Heute 18 Uhr PP SH.....


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kizou (8. Juni 2016)

Reharunde?


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Juni 2016)

Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (8. Juni 2016)

Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Gudyo (9. Juni 2016)

Morgen zusammen, um die Einsilbigkeit zu beenden hier mal wieder ein Beitrag mit mehr als drei Worten ! Hatte ja vor mal paar Tage auszusetzen aber gestern hat es schon wieder gejuckt. Das Wetter soll zum WE auch wieder schlecher werden also fahr ich heut und morgen. Geplant für heute Landwehrrunde über Rickelrath. 17.30 Uhr PMS


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Juni 2016)

Bin wahrscheinlich für das kommende WE raus ,Rad kaputt.
Freilauf

Gruß Dieter

Nachtrag: Ich fahre morgen hab mein Ersatzrad aktiviert. Fahre heute SH- Runde so um 14:30


----------



## Burmi (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo in die Runde. Ich mache dieses Jahr mein Sportabzeichen und muss in dem Zusammenhang 1x 20 Km und 1x 200 Meter Sprint absolvieren. Mangels Dackelschneider wollte ich für diese beiden Sachen mein Hardtail reaktivieren. Um das Bike etwas Straßen tauglicher zu machen hier die Frage in die Runde, ob jemand noch zwei Mäntel über hat, die eben dafür geeigneter sind als die Nobby Nics die jetzt da drauf sind?


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

2 x X King habe ich noch über....


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juni 2016)

Kannst meine Stadtschlampe geliehen haben, 700cc ist ein Tourenbike in 23 Zoll mit Schwalbe Marathon. Bild stell ich noch rein wen du interesse hast


----------



## Burmi (14. Juni 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 2 x X King habe ich noch über....



Danke dachte aber eher an reine Strassenreifen. 



Gudyo schrieb:


> Kannst meine Stadtschlampe geliehen haben, 700cc ist ein Tourenbike in 23 Zoll mit Schwalbe Marathon. Bild stell ich noch rein wen du interesse hast



Danke aber so eine Schlampe hab ich auch noch stehen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich für den 200 Meter Sprint die notwendige Geschwindigkeit drauf bekomme. Muss immerhin auf knapp 43 Km/h kommen und 200 Meter halten


----------



## Hardtail-GK (20. Juni 2016)

Hat jmd zufällig eine nächstgelegene Empfehlung fürs Stolperbiken Light (also Einsteiger in diese hohe Kunst ...)? Mein nähester Gedanke wäre Ahrtal, was meint ihr?


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Juni 2016)

Heute PP SH 18:00 wenn jemand Interesse hat kurz melden.


Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Hat jmd zufällig eine nächstgelegene Empfehlung fürs Stolperbiken Light (also Einsteiger in diese hohe Kunst ...)? Mein nähester Gedanke wäre Ahrtal, was meint ihr?


Stolperbiken? Kannst du mir das kurz erklären


----------



## Kizou (22. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (23. Juni 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Stolperbiken? Kannst du mir das kurz erklären



Kizou hats mit dem passenden Video erklärt ... natürlich hätte ich es gern nicht ganz so extreme steep


----------



## Kizou (24. Juni 2016)

...ist hier aber schwer zu finden. In unseren Gefielden kannst Du nach einzelnen Abschnitten in den Wäldern gucken. Sind aber meistens unbefahren und dadurch " Illegal ".


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2016)

Samstag 9.30 Cafe Waldfrieden


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Juni 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/glueck-auf-radsportfest-17-07-2016.808541/

Zur Info.....


----------



## Hardtail-GK (27. Juni 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> ...



Danke, lokal sieht es auch mEn eher mau aus, aber dann bleibts halt Richtung Süden


----------



## Kizou (27. Juni 2016)

Dolos und Lago sind dafür perfekt!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (27. Juni 2016)

Ach, ich meinte den innerdeutschen Süden  ... für weitere Reisen schraub ich noch an meiner Technik, damit es sich dann auch wirklich lohnt


----------



## Kizou (27. Juni 2016)

Die kommt dann von alleine,
Durch den Lago gab es einen regelrechten "Technikboost" , gezwungenermaßen.


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Juni 2016)

Servus.

Werde am 06.07. Eine Ahr Testrunde fahren. Falls jemand frei hat und mitmöchte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (27. Juni 2016)

Falls ich da zufällig frei hab, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (27. Juni 2016)

@6.7: ab 10.30 Uhr könnte ich mitfahren.
@17.7: Leider nein.
Hier was für kommenden Sonntag:https://www.adfc-nrw.de/kreisverbae...25-niederrheinischer-radwandertag-3-juli.html

ich fahr vorraussichtlich die 53 km Tour, meine Frau fährt auch mit


----------



## Burmi (30. Juni 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hier was für kommenden Sonntag:https://www.adfc-nrw.de/kreisverbae...25-niederrheinischer-radwandertag-3-juli.html
> 
> ich fahr vorraussichtlich die 53 km Tour, meine Frau fährt auch mit



Wie hoch ist den hierbei der Trailanteil


----------



## Multichris66 (30. Juni 2016)

Wahrscheinlich gegen 0 Prozent! Trotzdem schön so eine Tour.


----------



## Gudyo (5. Juli 2016)

Heute 17.30 PMS Richtung Rickelrath Landwehrrunde


----------



## Skyface (5. Juli 2016)

So, Da bin ich wieder... bissl viel um die Ohren gehabt...

Sind jetzt nach Erkelenz-Schwanenberg gezogen... jemand bei mir in der Nähe,der Lust hätte,mir mal die Wege hier nach Dalheim oder so zu zeigen? Bin jetzt sozusagen auf der Suche nach ner neuen Feierabend-Runde...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juli 2016)

Servus,

Für morgen bin ich erstmal raus...


----------



## Taz69 (7. Juli 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> Erkelenz-Schwanenberg gezogen......
> 
> Gruß Sascha


Moin,da gibt es eine schöne Hausrunde fürs Rennrad


----------



## Cheffabrik (9. Juli 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> So, Da bin ich wieder... bissl viel um die Ohren gehabt...
> 
> Sind jetzt nach Erkelenz-Schwanenberg gezogen... jemand bei mir in der Nähe,der Lust hätte,mir mal die Wege hier nach Dalheim oder so zu zeigen? Bin jetzt sozusagen auf der Suche nach ner neuen Feierabend-Runde...
> 
> Gruß Sascha



hallo Sascha,

ich fahr immer durch Schwanenberg, wenn ich Sonntags mit MTB Heinsberg unterwegs bin
Vielleicht sag ich dir das nächste mal bescheid und sammel dich unterwegs auf
gruß uwe


----------



## Skyface (10. Juli 2016)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> hallo Sascha,
> 
> ich fahr immer durch Schwanenberg, wenn ich Sonntags mit MTB Heinsberg unterwegs bin
> Vielleicht sag ich dir das nächste mal bescheid und sammel dich unterwegs auf
> gruß uwe




Das wäre super, Uwe! 


Ey Thomas, Ich bleib beim MTB


----------



## Burmi (12. Juli 2016)

Für meinen neuen Lrs suche ich noch gescheite Bremsscheiben.  Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung für mich.  Bis jetzt habe ich die Magura SL und die von Trickstuff im Auge !!


----------



## Gudyo (12. Juli 2016)

Magura geht immer, gute Standzeit, wenig klingeln und recht verwindungssteif (Zudem im Moment bei H&S im Ausverkauf) Zu Trickstuff hab ich keine Meinung , sind halt  teurer und ob die "Dächle" Lösung was bringt weis ich auch nicht. Shimano sind auch nicht schlecht. Bei Hope hab ich  leichte Probleme mit dem schleiffrei einstellen, hab aber keine Ahnung warum.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Burmi (12. Juli 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Magura geht immer, gute Standzeit, wenig klingeln und recht verwindungssteif (Zudem im Moment bei H&S im Ausverkauf) Zu Trickstuff hab ich keine Meinung , sind halt  teurer und ob die "Dächle" Lösung was bringt weis ich auch nicht. Shimano sind auch nicht schlecht. Bei Hope hab ich  leichte Probleme mit dem schleiffrei einstellen, hab aber keine Ahnung warum.
> Gruß Friedhelm




Danke hab mal die Magura geordert !!!


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, fährt jemand von euch noch diese Woche?
Würde gern noch eine Runde mit euch drehen, bevor ich in den Urlaub starte.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (12. Juli 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, fährt jemand von euch noch diese Woche?
> Würde gern noch eine Runde mit euch drehen, bevor ich in den Urlaub starte.
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hi Dieter,
Wollen Sonntag gegen Mittag von Schwanenberg Richtung Dalheim..
Also falls du Zeit/Lust hast...


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Juli 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> Wollen Sonntag gegen Mittag von Schwanenberg Richtung Dalheim..
> Also falls du Zeit/Lust hast...


Würde gerne mitfahren Sascha, vielleicht nach meinem Urlaub. Bin ab Samstag für zwei Wochen weg.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyface (13. Juli 2016)

Ok... dann vielleicht ein anderes mal...

Wünsche schönen Urlaub;-)


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juli 2016)

Hi Dieter,
wollte Morgen ne Runde drehen, 18 Uhr PPSH?


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Juli 2016)

Super,bin Morgen um 18:00 am PP SH:

Gruß Dieter

Danke Sascha beim nächsten mal klappt´s bestimmt


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Juli 2016)

Moin,

Versuche auch zu kommen....


----------



## Kizou (14. Juli 2016)

Dito!
Hätte Bock !!


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juli 2016)

Morgen?
Vorschlag WS-8terbahn-WS Start?


----------



## Skyface (18. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand schon was für Sonntag geplant wo man sich anschließen könnte?
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Überlege morgen Dahlheimer Mühle zu fahren...


----------



## Skyface (24. Juli 2016)

Sorry,gerade erst gesehen. Waren heute Brüggen-Voldrop-Venekotensee.... unterwegs.
Jemand Zeit/Lust diese Woche noch ne Runde zu drehen? Hab frei und wollte die Zeit noch was ausnutzen... 
Dachte an Dalheim oder Garzweiler...auf jeden Fall sollte die Tour auch "Action" beinhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyface (26. Juli 2016)

Werde heute gegen Mittag bei uns in Schwanenberg starten und mal sehen wo es mich hin verschlägt.. erstmal von hier Richtung Dalheim...
Zwischenziel ca 19h in Golkrath.. was dazwischen alles kommen wird, lass ich mich überraschen... jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## Skyface (5. August 2016)

Moin Moin...
Morgen Abend gehts aus dem Familienurlaub nach Hause.
Sonntag heißt es dann kurz übers Radl schauen und ab Montag wollte ich wieder paar Touren starten,bevor der ernst des Lebens wieder los geht.
Jemand Zeit/Lust oder sogar schon was geplant wo man sich anschließen könnte?

Gruß aus dem Sauerland 
Sascha


----------



## Kizou (5. August 2016)

Grüße vom Lago !


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. August 2016)

Viel Spaß am Lago und einen schönen Urlaub. Werde bestimmt nächste Woche abends das ein oder andere Töurchen machen. Ab wieviel Uhr kannst du denn Sascha?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (5. August 2016)

Hi Dieter...
Da ich noch zwei Wochen Urlaub habe bin ich zeitlich noch sehr flexibel... 
Geb einfach mal Bescheid wenn du was planst.. 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. August 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> Hi Dieter...
> Da ich noch zwei Wochen Urlaub habe bin ich zeitlich noch sehr flexibel...
> Geb einfach mal Bescheid wenn du was planst..
> Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (6. August 2016)

Ok Sascha. Was ist mit morgen? Tour Richtung weißer Stein start wäre so um 10:30 bei mir oder 11:00 JH-Hinsbeck.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. August 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> Hi Dieter...
> Da ich noch zwei Wochen Urlaub habe bin ich zeitlich noch sehr flexibel...
> Geb einfach mal Bescheid wenn du was planst..
> Gruß Sascha


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. August 2016)

Ok Sascha ich melde mich im laufe der nächsten Woche. Was ist mit morgen Tour Richtung WS? Treffpunkt 11:00 JH-Hinsbeck na wer hat Lust mitzufahren. Ach ja die Tour hat eine länge von ca. 40km

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (6. August 2016)

Könnte etwas stressig werden,Aber ich kann's versuchen.. kommen heute Abend erst aus dem Urlaub wieder und muss eigentlich mal übers Rad gucken ;-) 
Kann ich dir morgen irgendwie Bescheid geben?
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Skyface (6. August 2016)

Bzw wo wäre 10.30h bei dir? ;-)


----------



## Burmi (6. August 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Ok Sascha ich melde mich im laufe der nächsten Woche. Was ist mit morgen Tour Richtung WS? Treffpunkt 11:00 JH-Hinsbeck na wer hat Lust mitzufahren. Ach ja die Tour hat eine länge von ca. 40km
> 
> Gruß Dieter




Dabei !!!


----------



## Skyface (6. August 2016)

Wie es aussieht auch dabei...
Bring meinen Bruder mit ;-)

Falls was dazwischen kommen sollte oder wir es zeitlich nicht schaffen sollten,Melde ich mich bei dir ...

Bis Moin dann


----------



## Skyface (7. August 2016)

War ne sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Runde und ihr seid ne lustige Truppe...
Danke! 
Hoffe wir können das wiederholen... 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. August 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
War gestern eine nette Runde mit guten 70km und 550hm.
Nochmals Sportliche Anerkennung an Christian und Saschas Bruder super Leistung. Bis die Tage

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (9. August 2016)

Nabend die Herren...

Wollte mal nachhorschen wie es die Tage mit Touren ausschaut? Hab ab morgen Abend jeden Abend Zeit, sowie am Wochenende und Bock zu fahren!

Also,wie sieht es bei euch aus?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (10. August 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
Christian und ich wollten am Freitagnachmittag (Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest) nach Horst. Bei Interesse kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (10. August 2016)

Meld! 

Auch wenn ich nicht weiss was oder wo Horst ist


----------



## Gudyo (10. August 2016)

Horst? Who the [email protected] is Horst? Guckst du hier!




Viel Spaß
@Dieter: Etwa unser Christian?


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. August 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Horst? Who the [email protected] is Horst? Guckst du hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Friedhelm,
Ja es ist unser Christian, genau der der mit ein paar Forumsmitgliedern am Sonntag gute 70km und 550hm abgespult hat. Wünsch dir noch einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (11. August 2016)

Bleibt es bei morgen,auch bei der aktuellen Wetterlage?


----------



## Multichris66 (12. August 2016)

Klar,soll gleich besser werden. Hat jemand eine Adresse für mich vom Startpunkt?


----------



## Skyface (12. August 2016)

Moin Chris

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sollte es folgende sein...
Hindenburgstraße 101, 41749 Viersen

Gruß Sascha.... und bis später..


----------



## Multichris66 (12. August 2016)

Moin Sascha 
Danke bis später.


----------



## Skyface (13. August 2016)

Mahlzeit...

Wie schauts aus? Was steht für morgen an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (13. August 2016)

Bin für morgen raus. Fahrrad- Tour mit der Familie ist angesagt.
Was ist mit Diensttag PP SH?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (13. August 2016)

Dienstag bin ich raus... für Dienstag ist ne Tagestour geplant, ggf ins Bergische Land oder so... 

Wie schaut es morgen mit dem Rest hier aus? Keiner Lust?


----------



## Kizou (15. August 2016)

Grüße vom Lago


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. August 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus. Fahrrad- Tour mit der Familie ist angesagt.
> Was ist mit Diensttag PP SH?
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hallo Dieter,
bin morgen um 18:15 am PP SH.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. August 2016)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> bin morgen um 18:15 am PP SH.
> Gruß Hasso


Morgen Hasso,
bin heute 18:15 am PP SH, wird eine lockere entspannte Runde. (Rehatempo)

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. August 2016)

Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (20. August 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sonntag?


Bin Sonntag leider raus.

Gruß. Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (20. August 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Sonntag?


Hallo Michael,
Vorschlag für morgen,PP Hinsbeck 10:00?
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. August 2016)

Moin Hasso,

Eher nicht bei dem Wetter ....


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, heute treffen wir uns an der JH-Hinsbeck um 18:00.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. August 2016)

Hallo,

Freitag 18 Uhr Overloon.


----------



## Gudyo (24. August 2016)

Würde lügen wen ich sage :" War ne schöne Runde gestern aber die Schlucht und ich...." dafür waren der Guide und die Mitfahren halt klasse ;-)
Freitag Overloon geht klar. evt Lämpie mitnehmen für den Fall der Fälle, bin dann 17 Uhr bei Dieter wens recht ist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. August 2016)

Alles klar Friedhelm,
war eine nette Runde gestern, aber hat ordentlich geschlaucht. Freu mich auf Freitag ich wiederhole
nochmal Treffpunkt ist um 18:00 auf dem Museumsparkplatz (Kriegsmuseum) in Overloon.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. August 2016)

CTF Overlonn:

http://www.toerklub.nl/atb/tko-atb-weekend-overloon/


----------



## ambition (28. August 2016)

Übersicht CTF für Provinz Limburg und östliches Teil Provinz Noord-Brabant, September 2016.

04 september
| NL | LI 04/09/2016 *Swalmen* 32-46-56 km 08.00-10.00
| NL | NB 04/09/2016 *Boxmeer* 35-55 km 08.30-10.00

11 september
| NL | NB 11/09/2016 *St. Anthonis* 30-45 km 08.30-10.00

17 september
| NL | LI 17/09/2016 *Sint Geertruid* 35-50-70-*100* km 07.30-11.30 (Nur Voranmeldung, 12,50 €)

18 september
| NL | LI 17/09/2016 *Sint Geertruid* 35-50-70 km 07.30-11.30 (Nur Voranmeldung, 12,50 €)

25 september
| NL | LI 25/09/2016 *Beek* 17-35-55-65 km 08.00-12.00
| NL | NB 25/09/2016 *Oploo-Overloon* 35-45 km 09.00-10.00


----------



## Nikedge (28. August 2016)

Swalmen oder Boxmeer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (29. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Morgen 18:00 PP SH.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (29. August 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Morgen 18:00 PP SH.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


ok.Friedhelm,gemeinsame Anreise?17 Uhr Venn Spportplatz.Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (30. August 2016)

krieg ich hin


----------



## Boge (30. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ist das der Parkplatz an der Hindenburgstrasse oben am Sportpark?
Würde dann eventuell heute auch mal aus Kempen vorbei kommen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Nikedge (30. August 2016)

Ich versuche auch mich dran zu hängen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. August 2016)

Boge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist das der Parkplatz an der Hindenburgstrasse oben am Sportpark?
> Würde dann eventuell heute auch mal aus Kempen vorbei kommen.
> ...



Ja oben der Parkplatz...


----------



## Gudyo (31. August 2016)

Tja, da hat man sich wohl verpasst gestern. Wen sich das Wetter hält fahr ich Sonntag Swalmen, die 56er, starte um 9.30 Uhr. Für Freitag hab ich die HK 2 im Auge Start 15.30 PP Oberkrüchten. @Dieter: Hast PN


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. August 2016)

Habe am WE nur Samstag Zeit. Denke das ich ein Runde Schlucht fahre......


----------



## geppi (2. September 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tja, da hat man sich wohl verpasst gestern. Wen sich das Wetter hält fahr ich Sonntag Swalmen, die 56er, starte um 9.30 Uhr. Für Freitag hab ich die HK 2 im Auge Start 15.30 PP Oberkrüchten. @Dieter: Hast PN


Hi Friedhelm, würde mich gerne nach langem mal wieder bei einer Runde dran hängen. Fährst du heute die HK 2? Und kommt ihr auch an der Dahlheimer Mühle vorbei? Oder ist das groß um? Wann würdet ihr dann in etwa da ankommen? Ich versuche dann um die Uhrzeit da zu sein. Wenn ich es arbeitstechnisch nicht schaffen sollte, dann ein anderes mal. Bitte wartet nicht lange auf mich. 
Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (3. September 2016)

He Andi, leider zu spät gesehen aber normal rollen wir erst auf dem Rückweg in Dahlheim vorbei. Wir treffen uns meist am PP Oberkrüchten weil man von da aus ca. 5 km einrollen kann bevor es ins hügelige geht. Wäre schön mal wieder zusammen zu fahren, hatten gestern Spass auf der Runde vor allem die verdutzten Gesichter der Fußgängen beim absurfen der Sandflächen im Meinwegegebiet, das war zu köstlich..
So nu geht's einkaufen und dann Vortour für den Betriebsausflug mit dem Fahrrad Kaldenkirchen , Swalmen, Maasradweg mit meiner besseren Hälfte. Morgen werd ich aus dem Fenster schauen und dann kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich die Toertocht in Swalmen fahr. Nächste Woche kommt mein neues Bike mit der Kraft der 2 Herzen ......


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. September 2016)

Hallo,

Dienstag?


----------



## Gudyo (5. September 2016)

Muss leider passen Dienstag, kann frühestens um 19 Uhr also dreh ich hier ne Runde


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. September 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
ich schaff Dienstag nur SH so ab 18:00.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. September 2016)

Ich Verschiebe Morgen auf Mittwoch ....


----------



## Hasso Reynders (5. September 2016)

Hallo,bin morgen 18Uhr am PP SH.Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyface (6. September 2016)

Mittwoch klingt gut.. 
Wann? Wo? ;-)


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. September 2016)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo,bin morgen 18Uhr am PP SH.Gruß Hasso


Hallo Hasso,
Nummer hab ich notiert,bin heute am Treffpunkt. Mittwoch bin ich in den SH unterwegs allerdings mit meinem Schwager, der fängt gerade erst an und ist noch nicht so fit. Mit anderen Worten ihr hättet keinen Spaß.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Michael ich könnte dir 25lfm. im Oktober liefern. Schick dir heute mal ein Bild.


----------



## Skyface (6. September 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Hasso,
> Nummer hab ich notiert,bin heute am Treffpunkt. Mittwoch bin ich in den SH unterwegs allerdings mit meinem Schwager, der fängt gerade erst an und ist noch nicht so fit. Mit anderen Worten ihr hättet keinen Spaß.
> 
> Gruß Dieter.



Kannst doch direkt sagen,dass du uns nicht dabei haben willst ...  schämst dich wohl für uns 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. September 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> Kannst doch direkt sagen,dass du uns nicht dabei haben willst ...  schämst dich wohl für uns
> 
> Gruß Sascha


Kannst gerne mitfahren Start bei mir am Mittwoch 17:30 sind ca.18:15 am PP wenn mein Schwager den Anstieg schafft. Aber dann nicht meckern ich hab dich ja gewarnt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (6. September 2016)

Ich und meckern... Jeder hat mal angefangen 

Ich guck mal.. wollte mittags schon starten, Vielleicht hänge ich mich trotzdem dran... mal wieder SH kann nicht schaden... 
Also bis moin...


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. September 2016)

Komme auch mit.......


----------



## Gudyo (8. September 2016)

Moin, war Gestern im Aaper Wald unterwegs, schöne Runde 40 km mit 650 Hm, kann man mal wiederholen. Freitag kann ich ab 16.30 Uhr, Horst? Meine neues ist da  welch ein Aufwand mit DHL, mit denen werde ich nicht mal mehr ne Postkarte versenden. Stundenlanges telefonieren und dann liefert der Vollpfosten doch falsch an...


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es Sonntag aus? DER Wachtendonker und ich wollen ins Ahrtal Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (8. September 2016)

meld


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. September 2016)

Cool!

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (11. September 2016)

Diensttag 18:00 an der JH-Hinsbeck. Lampe nicht vergessen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (11. September 2016)

Dabei,Friedhelm falls du auch fährst könnten wir ja zusammen fahren.Gruß Hasso


----------



## Hasso Reynders (12. September 2016)

Muß mich leider wieder abmelden.Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (12. September 2016)

knieleidend


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. September 2016)

Bin heute leider raus.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. September 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen 18 Uhr PP SH......


----------



## Kizou (16. September 2016)

....falls Jemand mal zum Lago möchte....
kleiner Trailer zum diesjährigen Lago !


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
am Sonntag Ponyhofrunde Treffpunkt wäre der Kinderponyhof in Bocholt um 10:30.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (17. September 2016)

Der Herbst ist da, bin morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (19. September 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
am Mittwoch 18:00 PP SH mit Lampe.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (20. September 2016)

Leider nicht, alternative am Donnerstag 17.15 PMS mit Lampe.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (20. September 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> am Mittwoch 18:00 PP SH mit Lampe.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Dabei.Gruß Hasso


----------



## Hasso Reynders (20. September 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Leider nicht, alternative am Donnerstag 17.15 PMS mit Lampe.



Auch dabei,komme um 17.05 bei dir vorbei.Gruß Hasso


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. September 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> am Mittwoch 18:00 PP SH mit Lampe.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Dabei


----------



## tt22 (22. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Truppe, die am Mittwoch an den Süchtelner-Höhen gefahren ist, gesehen habe. Ich bin ein bisschen hinter euch am Trail am Kletterpark raus gekommen, gegenüber hoch gefahren und anschließend die gleiche Strecke runter nochmals an euch vorbei (Mit einem Cube AMS 29).
Ich werde hier mal ein bisschen aufmerksamer mitlesen und würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen, falls das okay ist.
vG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (23. September 2016)

Morgähn.........
Knie hält! War bis auf den Ast inne Fresse ne schöne Tour gestern. Was geplant fürs WE? Soll noch mal Sommer werden.
Noch ein 29er AMS, das wird mir zu Cube-lastig hier! 
Quatsch, immer gern gesehen neue Leute, die Sprüche in der Truppe werden langsam öde....
Gruß Friedhelm
Ich komme nicht mit dem Pfuscherbike


----------



## Boge (23. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte auch Lust am Sonntag eine ausgiebige Tour zu fahren.
Wenn hier nichts geht, würde ich die Indian Summer Tour in Nettersheim fahren.
Das Wetter sollte ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## Gudyo (24. September 2016)

Keiner nen Vorschlag?


----------



## Nikedge (24. September 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Keiner nen Vorschlag?


Sonntag toertocht oploo overloon


----------



## Gudyo (24. September 2016)

Da simmer dabei! Muss aber früh starten da ich um 15 Uhr zuhause sein muss!


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. September 2016)

Overloon dauert zu lange hab noch einen Termin .
Ich glaube ich fahr mal Hinsbeck, Venloer-Heide usw. Euch allen viel Spaß morgen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (24. September 2016)

Hi Dieter, Treffpunkt Ponyhof, 10:30?


----------



## Nikedge (24. September 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Da simmer dabei! Muss aber früh starten da ich um 15 Uhr zuhause sein muss!


Kollege und ich starten dort direkt um 9


----------



## julem (24. September 2016)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Sonntag toertocht oploo overloon


Toertocht oploo overloon ist auf 5feb. 2017 *verschoben!!*


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. September 2016)

10:30 Ponyhof alles klar, bis morgen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (25. September 2016)

Guten Morgen,
@Dieter: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/09...am-8-oktober-am-trailground-brilon-sauerland/
Alle die heute unterwegs sind viel Spaß.
Dienstag 18 Uhr PP SH mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. September 2016)

Hallo,

Dienstag dabei...


----------



## Cheffabrik (25. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Dienstag auch noch mal dabei 
Gruß uwe


----------



## fred-star (25. September 2016)

Wann und wo fahrt ihr dienstag?

Lg freddy


----------



## Skyface (26. September 2016)

Hi Freddy.. PP SH steht für Parkplatz Süchtelner Höhen... 

Gruß Sascha

P.s. Leider nicht dabei.. :-( 

Wollten am 8. mal wieder nach Brunssum...wie schauts aus,jemand dabei?


----------



## fred-star (26. September 2016)

Uhrzeit?


----------



## Gudyo (26. September 2016)

18 Uhr


----------



## ambition (26. September 2016)

CTF (Veldtoertochten, VTT) Übersicht Oktober 2016, alles innerhalb ne gute Autostunde zu erreichen ab Grenzübergang A40/A61/A52.

| NL | LI	02/10/2016	Venray				 25-35-50-65 km			08.00-10.00		5 €
| NL | LI	09/10/2016	Horst Aan De Maas 30-41-54 km				09.00-10.00		5 €
| NL | LI	09/10/2016    Oirsbeek			   30-40-50 km				 08.30-10.30	   5 €
| NL | NB   15/10/2016	Overloon 			 12-35 km					 *19.00-20.00*	   5 €
| NL | LI	16/10/2016	Berg en Terblijt	 30-45-70 km				  08.00-10.00	   7 €
| NL | NB   16/10/2016	Overloon 			 35-50-60 km				  09.00-10.00	   5 €
| NL | NB   23/10/2016	Helmond			  25-36-49 km				  08.30-10.00	   4 €
| NL | NB   29/10/2016	Asten				   35 km						 * 19.00-20.00*	  8 €
| NL | LI	30/10/2016	Middelaar			 30-40-50-66 km			  09.00-10.00	   6 €
| NL | LI	30/10/2016	Nederweert		   28-36-52-60 km			 08.30-10.30	   5 €
| B | LI	  30/10/2016   Bilzen				   30-50 km					  08.00-11.00	   5 €
| D | NRW  30/10/2016   Wegberg-Klinkum   39-56 km					  08.30-11.00	   7 €

Viel spaß beim Auswahl. Grüße Frank.
Quelle: www.mtb-you.nl


----------



## fred-star (26. September 2016)

Muss leiderarbeiten am dienstag und ich habe keine lampen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (26. September 2016)

ambition schrieb:


> CTF (Veldtoertochten, VTT) Übersicht Oktober 2016, alles innerhalb ne gute Autostunde zu erreichen ab Grenzübergang A40/A61/A52.
> 
> | NL | LI	02/10/2016	Venray				 25-35-50-65 km			08.00-10.00		5 €
> | NL | LI	09/10/2016	Horst Aan De Maas 30-41-54 km				09.00-10.00		5 €
> ...


Overloon am 15.10.2016 dabei...


----------



## Gudyo (27. September 2016)

Danke für die Liste Frank! Wird Zeit das wir mal gemeinsam fahren. Horst und Overloon starte ich auch, nicht zuletzt um die Bemühungen um die permanenten MTB Strecken zu fördern.
Lampenverleih ist kein Problem aber vielleicht ein andere Mal.


----------



## Nikedge (27. September 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Danke für die Liste Frank! Wird Zeit das wir mal gemeinsam fahren. Horst und Overloon starte ich auch, nicht zuletzt um die Bemühungen um die permanenten MTB Strecken zu fördern.
> Lampenverleih ist kein Problem aber vielleicht ein andere Mal.


 
Horst und Overloon bin ich auch dabei. Fahre eventuell noch Klinkum...


----------



## Gudyo (27. September 2016)

Klinkum sowieso auch wen es gefühlt das 86. Mal ist das man die Gegend um Dahlheim fährt, bin ja froh das man überhaupt was macht bei uns. Der Nightride am 15. wäre bestimmt auch reizvoll, hab nur Sorge das mir die Flying Dutchman die Ohren abfahren 
Heute kann es bei mir 10 Minuten später werden am PP, bitte warten ich komme auf jeden Fall.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (27. September 2016)

@Gudyo  Ich versuche Klinkum zu fahren, weil man dort bis 11 Uhr am Start gehen kann. Muss mit einer Stunde Autofahrt rechnen und hab immer Frühschicht am Sonntagmorgen (Milchviehhaltung). Deswegen passt gemeinsam fahren nicht einfach.

Schade dass dieses Jahr Klinkum und Middelaar am gleichem Datum Veranstalten. Middelaar bekommt immer gute Bewertungen von Teilnehmer, wo man fast 1000 Hm. machen kann im Reichswald und Mookerheide (Niederrheinische Höhenzug). Wer mehr will sehen, eine Impression von 2015, aber ich erwarte dass die meiste hier für Klinkum entscheiden.


----------



## fred-star (27. September 2016)

Venray keiner? Das mit den lampen ist nett. Denke morgen eine runde vielleicht die 40km ctf abfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taz69 (27. September 2016)

Skyface schrieb:


> Wollten am 8. mal wieder nach Brunssum...wie schauts aus,jemand dabei?



Moin, vielleicht dabei 

Samstag Eifel falls Wetter passt.


----------



## Nikedge (27. September 2016)

Taz69 schrieb:


> Moin, vielleicht dabei
> 
> Samstag Eifel falls Wetter passt.


Du und Eifel? Was ist da los?


----------



## Taz69 (28. September 2016)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Du und Eifel? Was ist da los?


Servus,bin ich die letzten 2 Samstage auch gewesen mal die alten Tracks abfahre und vielleicht verbessern


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. September 2016)

Moin,

Donnerstag ?

Sonntag: Weißer Stein!


----------



## Nikedge (28. September 2016)

Jetzt geht es wohl dem Schattentrail in Hinsbeck an den Kragen...


----------



## ambition (29. September 2016)

Noch was Info für die Nightride Liebhaber…

Die Nightrides von Overloon(15.-10) und Asten (29.-10) sind total unterschiedlich. 
Overloon nutzt 90% Wälder und ein Teil des Museumgelände. Hier geht es um Orientierung im Natur.

Asten nutzt das Dorf und Umgebung. Das heißt: Gartenanbau, Industriegelände, Feuerwehr, Reitschule usw. Hier geht es um die Licht- und Ausstattungserlebnis und viele Zuschauer. 
Uwe Hohnrath hat Asten 2015 in eine Video schön zusammengefasst.





******
Wer Sonntag 02.-10 in *Venray* dabei ist, nur die 50 und 65 km Schleife enthalten (Teile) der permanente MTB Strecke Overloon.
******

Zum Schluß noch was info über Overloon Bike Weekend übersetzt von http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=129715

*Djeenz ATB Weekend 15. & 16. Oktober 2016, Overloon*

1. Auflage MTB Weekend Overloon

*15.-10 MTB Nightride*

12 und 35 km. Singletracks liegen fast komplett im Overloonse Wald.

Auf halben Wege Pflegestelle mit Trinken und Energiebevorratung.

Eigenes Licht notwendig.

Nur für diese Nightride ist eine Genehmigung von Gemeinde Boxmeer bekommen. Also normaler Weise ist fahren im Dunkel untersagt.

Startschluss ist pünktlich 20.00 Uhr. Nachher Reinigung Fahrrad möglich (gratis).
Teilnahmegebühr: 5 €


*16.-10 MTB CTF*
35, 50 und 60 km. Abwechselung mit und rund permanente MTB Strecke Overloon.

An der Pflegestelle gibt es die Mädchen von Red Bull, mit gratis Red Bull Dosen.

Die Route geht quer durch das Kriegsmuseum wo man Panzer und andere Kriegsgeräte anschauen kann und das ohne Eintritt zu zahlen.

Nachher Reinigung Fahrrad möglich (gratis).

Startzeit: 9.00 – 10.00 Uhr.
Start: Eetcafe “Museumzicht”, Museumpark 5a, Overloon
Teilnahme gebühr: 5 €

*Achtung*: Wegen Sicherheit der Teilnehmer ist die permanente ATB Strecke Overloon ab Samstag 18.00 Uhr bis Sonntag 14.00 gesperrt für Freizeitfahrer !!!


----------



## Gudyo (29. September 2016)

@Wachtendonker: Leider keine Zeit heute.
@ambition: Danke für die Übersetzung und nur um das richtig zu stellen,
es geht hier um Mädchen, die Getränkedosen kostenlos verteilen, wer was anders gedacht hat (schmunzel) ist ein Ferkel.....#
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (29. September 2016)

@Gudyo:  Kann ja auch besser Niederländisch als Deutsch. Also immer im voraus Entschuldigung für Schreibfehler, auch wenn die komisch auswirken. (aber dann gibts hier noch was zum lachen)

Übrigens die Startzeit für Overloon 16.-10 steht auf www.mtb-you.nl falsch. Es ist nicht 08.00-10.00 aber *09.00-10.00 Uhr*.  Im CTF übersicht hier oben habe ich es angepasst.

Sei immer Vorsicht für Fahrradklau. Bleibt noch immer ein Problem bei CTF's in Holland. Also nicht ohne Aufsicht abstellen.


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Oktober 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
Weißer Stein am Sonntag. Wieviel Uhr und wo treffen wir uns?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (1. Oktober 2016)

Nabend, sollte es morgen nicht in Strömen regnen, gedenke ich so gegen 11 Uhr am WS zu ein. Wen wir Pfadfinder spielen, komme ich mit meinem Dickerchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin raus für morgen...


----------



## Gudyo (1. Oktober 2016)

Ok, ich werd dann wohl morgen eher von hier aus Richtung Dahlheim fahren, muss das Dickerchen mal im Sand testen 
Mittwoch Lieserpfad  Daun-Manderscheid und dann gemütlich über den Mosel-Maare-Weg Retour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,
Lieserpfad am Mittwoch geht klar,müssen uns noch über die Uhrzeit unterhalten. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Oktober 2016)

http://www.twcoranje.nl/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/ZHT2016-10-WEB.jpg

Sonntag?


----------



## Nikedge (6. Oktober 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Klinkum sowieso auch wen es gefühlt das 86. Mal ist das man die Gegend um Dahlheim fährt, bin ja froh das man überhaupt was macht bei uns. Der Nightride am 15. wäre bestimmt auch reizvoll, hab nur Sorge das mir die Flying Dutchman die Ohren abfahren
> Heute kann es bei mir 10 Minuten später werden am PP, bitte warten ich komme auf jeden Fall.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Wann startest du Sonntag?


----------



## Gudyo (7. Oktober 2016)

10 Uhr, sofern es trocken ist.


----------



## julem (7. Oktober 2016)

Starte 8.45h in Horst!! J.


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Oktober 2016)

Viel Spaß am Sonntag
ich bin raus.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nikedge (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde auch denke ich gegen 9:00 starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Oktober 2016)

Denke 9:30 Uhr ist eine Gute Zeit ......


----------



## Gudyo (8. Oktober 2016)

9.30 sollte machbar sein. Bis dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. Oktober 2016)

Bis morgen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Oktober 2016)

https://myalbum.com/album/8GodLbdrgqLy

Fotos von Heute....


----------



## Gudyo (10. Oktober 2016)

Prima, schöne Bilder von einer richtig guten Toertocht, gefühlt über 80% Singeltrails, das geht nur bei den Niederländern.
Samstag 19 Uhr Overloon mit Lampe, wird bestimmt lustig!!


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. Oktober 2016)

Morgen jemand PP SH? 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (11. Oktober 2016)

Hi Dieter, bin leider raus weil ich vor 19 Uhr nicht kann, werd hier ne Runde entlang der Landwehr drehen. Freitag hab ich wieder Zeit. Horst? bevor es Winter wird


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Oktober 2016)

Freitag Horst klingt gut Friedhelm. Sag mal eine Uhrzeit.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Werde meine neuen Laufräder mitbringen zum testen.


----------



## Gudyo (11. Oktober 2016)

Hab bis halb drei Dienst, könnte gegen 4 in Horst sein wen ich gut durchkomme.


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Oktober 2016)

Alles klar bin um 16:00 am Freitag in Horst, Töchterchen kommt auch mit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Oktober 2016)

Samstag 19 Uhr am Start....


----------



## Skyface (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich schaff es heute Abend leider nicht nach Horst. Werde wohl ne Feierabendrunde in Dalheim drehen..
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Gudyo (14. Oktober 2016)

Werd versuchen um 4 in Horst zu sein, bitte Warten, fahr direkt von der Dienstelle und weiß nicht wie der Verkehr ist.
Samstag bin ich dabei, Sonntag nicht, sonst gibts die Rote Karte Zuhaus 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm wir warten kein Problem. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (14. Oktober 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Samstag 19 Uhr am Start....



Hey Micha welche Runde willst du fahren ??


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Oktober 2016)

Die 35er....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (15. Oktober 2016)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Gudyo (15. Oktober 2016)

Für Morgen hab ich eine familienfreundliche Runde vom WS an die Maas geplant, es geht 2 mal per Fähre über die Maas und über  unspektakuläre Wege also nix für Trailjunkies 
Start am WS um 11 Uhr.


----------



## julem (15. Oktober 2016)

Start 9.00 uhr Overloon.


----------



## pAn1c (15. Oktober 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Für Morgen hab ich eine familienfreundliche Runde vom WS an die Maas geplant, es geht 2 mal per Fähre über die Maas und über  unspektakuläre Wege also nix für Trailjunkies
> Start am WS um 11 Uhr.


Streckenlänge ca?

Gesendet von meinem oneplus2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skyface (15. Oktober 2016)

Wir starten ca 11Uhr in Brunssum... ;-)


----------



## Cheffabrik (16. Oktober 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Die 35er....



coole Runde gestern Abend in Overloon,
danke noch mal dafür


----------



## pAn1c (16. Oktober 2016)

Friedhelm, wo bist du? Wir sind am weißen Stein!


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Oktober 2016)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> coole Runde gestern Abend in Overloon,
> danke noch mal dafür


Aus den 35 KM wurden 40 KM.....

Die Nächste Runde....


----------



## Gudyo (17. Oktober 2016)

Hab mir einen Leistenbruch geholt bei einer blöden Drehung weil ich im letzten Moment einem Wurzelstumpf ausgewichen bin. Hab dann nur noch geschaut zum Auto zu kommen. Darf jetzt 4 bis 6 Wochen pausieren , werd morgen operiert.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (17. Oktober 2016)

Morgen Friedhelm,
Man du machst Sachen, wünsche dir gute Besserung. Im welchen Krankenhaus liegst du?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (17. Oktober 2016)

Friedhelm: Gute Besserung !!
Nach dem Operieren hast du bestimmt etwas Zeit um Bilder zu gucken:
Overloon 15.10:
http://www.fotoalbertoverloon.nl/foto-s-2016/atb-avondtocht-toerklub-overloon (Incl. Video)
Overloon 16.10:
http://www.fotoalbertoverloon.nl/foto-s-2016/atb-toertocht-door-het-oorlogsmuseum-in-overloon


----------



## Cheffabrik (17. Oktober 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hab mir einen Leistenbruch geholt bei einer blöden Drehung weil ich im letzten Moment einem Wurzelstumpf ausgewichen bin. Hab dann nur noch geschaut zum Auto zu kommen. Darf jetzt 4 bis 6 Wochen pausieren , werd morgen operiert.
> Gruß Friedhelm



dir gute Besserung, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine
gruß Uwe


----------



## molux (18. Oktober 2016)

.....denkt dran in zwei Wochen ist der *7.Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein* ......ist nicht weit weg...
.....wir rechnen mit Eurer "Anreise" und Unterstützung 
Infos unter Fahrgemeinschaften (Link in meiner Signatur)

@Wachtendonker 
@stempelchen64 
Wer noch?
@Gudyo Gute Besserung


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Oktober 2016)

Hi zusammen!  Auch von mir gute Besserung @Friedhelm  Drück dir die Daumen das es klappt mit der Op.


----------



## Multichris66 (19. Oktober 2016)

Gute Besserung Friedhelm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (19. Oktober 2016)

Auf das niederländisch MTB Forum ist ein Thema gewidmet über Zweite Weltkriegsruinen an der Deutsch-Niederländische Grenze.
http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=83969&p=2184516#p2184516

Ich fand das auch interessant, weil ich da öfter gefahren bin mit dem MTB, und diese Ruinen, Unterstände, Bunker usw. nie bemerkt habe.

Ein Teil gehört zu Fliegerhorst Venlo und ein Teil zu dem Westwall (Geldern Stellung), mit sogar noch ein Ringstand am Schlibecker Berg. Eine Dokumentation über alle Stellungen gibt es hier:
http://fliegerhorstvenlo.webklik.nl/page/fliegerhorst-venlo

Wenn du das Niederländisch nicht versteht, ist es immer noch interessant die Bilder anzuschauen.

Wer Lust hat kann Geschichte, Natur und Biken in einem Tour kombinieren. Ihr kennt da bestimmt bessere Möglichkeiten dann ich.

Grüß, Frank.


----------



## ambition (20. Oktober 2016)

Am 23.-10 Fun Wettkampf MTB De Schaak Horst für Jedermann.

Start: 9.15 Uhr. Abholen Startnummer und Einschreibung ab 8.45 Uhr.
Dauer der Wettkampf: 30 Minuten
Startgeld: 5,- Euro am Start. Startgeld wird genutzt für Wartung Single Trails De Schaak Horst und 5,- Euro Pfand für die Startnummer.
Erlaubt: MTB und CX (Crosser). Clubmitglied oder Lizenz ist nicht notwendig, es heißt ja Fun.
Fragen? [email protected]
Website: http://www.mtbdeschaak.nl/

Achtung: Am Samstag 22.-10 Wartung Single Trails Horst und Vorbereitungen Wettkampf. Am Sonntag 23.-10 Sperrung Teil der Strecke bis 15.30 Uhr, bitte Umleitung folgen. 

Grüß, Frank


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Oktober 2016)

Fährt morgen jemand?


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (22. Oktober 2016)

Hi Dieter, ich wollte so gegen 11:00 eine Runde drehen. Gruß Michael


----------



## ambition (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

Wer was neues entdecken will kann sich die Trails auf dem Wambachgroeve in Tegelen (Venlo) ausprobieren.

Die Wambachgroeve ist eine alte Mülldeponie und liegt an dem Kaldenkerkerweg in Tegelen, direkt an der Deutsche Grenze. Der Eigentümer hat neulich die Halde freigegeben für Wanderer/Gäste. Man kann der Wambachgroeve gut einbinden mit einer Tour WS, Belfeld oder Bakenbos. _(Ist auch von Hinsbeck aus zu erreichen, mit aber etwas mehr Asphalt)._ Gut für einige Höhemeter und einen Downhill. Auf dem Gipfel hast du freier Sicht Richtung Tegelen/Venlo und Kaldenkirchen/Nettetal. Ab und zu gibt es Schafe als billig Rasenmäher, also bitte Tor schließen.

Auf Google Maps kannst du die Wambachgroeve hier finden: https://www.google.nl/maps/@51.3290812,6.16393,664m/data=!3m1!1e3

Groeten, Frank.
Ps. Die Mülldeponie ist nicht so hoch wie die bei euch in Süchteln oder Mönchengladbach. Sonst erwartet euch zu viel davon.


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Oktober 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
wir d.h. Landmichel und der Wachtendonker waren gestern am WS. Was soll ich sagen bis zum Galgenvenn schöne Tour von da an nur noch Touris gefühlte 1000. Seit dem Pressebericht in der RP (Deutschlands zweitschönster Wanderweg) ist da der Teufel los. Also WS am WE meiden. Was ist mit Dienstag 18:00 PP SH?


Gruß Dieter

PS: Vielen Dank für die Infos Frank


----------



## pAn1c (29. Oktober 2016)

Wer hat vor, morgen in Klinkum zu starten?

www.svk-radsport.de/index.php/mountainbike/veranstaltungen


----------



## Claudia68 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde fahren. Wohl wahrscheinlich die Kl Runde. Komme gerade Platz aus der Eifel vom MTB fahren und werde morgen sehen. 
Gibt es eine Zeit zum Treffen am Sportplatz?
LG Claudia


----------



## pAn1c (29. Oktober 2016)

Werde wohl nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Burmi (30. Oktober 2016)

Wer fährt denn morgen den Halloween Nightride mit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molux (30. Oktober 2016)

Burmi schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn morgen den Halloween Nightride mit ??


*....ich..........*


----------



## ambition (1. November 2016)

Das war CTF Klinkum 2016. Einige Trailbilder:






























Komplement an SV Klinkum Radsport! Gut organisiert. Es gab für mich neue Trails zu entdecken rund Herkenbosch. Nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## ambition (3. November 2016)

CTF Übersicht November 2016

| NL | LI	06/11/2016	Echt-Susteren 	35-50 km			  08.30-10.00		 7 €
| NL | LI	06/11/2016    Nieuw Bergen 30-45-62 km			  08.30-10.00		 4 €
(!!Achtung: Startort ist geändert: Nicht Jeroen Boschstraat aber Truckstop Arizona, Aijerdijk 1, Bergen)

| NL | LI	06/11/2016	Reuver		30-45-55 km			   08.30-10.30		 5 €
| NL | NB   12/11/2016	Eindhoven			25 km			   *18.30-19.30*		10 €
| NL | LI	13/11/2016	Weert		  25-40-60 km			   08.30-10.30		4 €
| NL | NB   13/11/2016	Neerkant		  25-45 km			   08.30-10.00		4 €
| NL | LI	20/11/2016	Vlodrop			30-50 km			   08.00-10.00		 5 €
| NL | NB   20/11/2016	Helmond-Stipthout 30-45-50 km	   08.30-10.00		5 €
| BE | LI	 20/11/2016   Dilsen-Stokkum 24-34-44 km		  08.30-10.30		 5 €
| NL | LI	26/11/2016	Vierlingsbeek	30-45 km			   *12.30-13.30 *	  5 €
| BE | LI	26/11/2016	Maasmechelen  24-34-44-55 km	   08.30-14.00		 5 €
| NL | LI	27/11/2016	Maastricht			 35 km			   09.30-10.00	   10 €
| NL | NB   27/11/2016	Helmond	 30-45-50 km				09.00-10.00		5 €

Alle „Toertochten“ schnell zu erreichen im Grenzgebiet Niederlande. z.B. ist die CTF Reuver innerhalb eine Autostunde zu erreichen ab Essen, Wuppertal oder Köln.

Groeten, Frank.
LI = Provinz Limburg
NB = Provinz Noord-Brabant


----------



## Gudyo (4. November 2016)

Nabend zusammen, danke an Frank für das Update. Ich darf ab nächstem WE wieder eingreifen das Sono war gut. Ist nur die Frage wie es mit der Kondition aussieht nach 4 Wochen Pause aber egal, wie schon gesagt, wo ich bin ist vorne und wen das ganz hinten ist! Hab mich in der Wartezeit mal ans Tubeless aufziehen gewagt mit wechselndem Ergebnis (Merke: Nie mehr als den angegebenen höchst zulässigen Druck, sonst siehst du aus wie ein Schwein und den Keller darfst du auch putzen). Reuver ist ja leider schon Sonntag also für mich zu früh aber Vlodrop fass ich ins Auge. Außerdem werde ich am 10. Dezember eine Glühweintour veranstalten, egal wie das Wetter ist und ob jemand dabei ist, zur Not schieß ich mich mit der Thermoskanne halt alleine ab . Start ist am WS um 11 Uhr! So nun allen, die am WE unterwegs sind viel Spaß, ich werde einen Service am meiner DT Swiss Gabel machen...
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Hallo Hasso, hab dich heut Morgen an der Kreuzung Monschauer gesehen, kein Wunder das du keine Lust auf NR hast wen du im dunklen zur Arbeit fährst


----------



## ambition (4. November 2016)

Hey Friedhelm. Du kannst in Reuver doch auch nur die 30 Km als ReHa Runde machen. Nicht zu früh starten, dann sind die fliegende Holländer längst weg.
Gut zu lesen das es wieder besser geht...

Groeten, Frank.


----------



## pAn1c (4. November 2016)

Hey Friedhelm, da hast du ja noch Glück gehabt beim tubeless Versuch. Mir ist der Maxxis Ikon bei 4 bar über das Felgenhorn gesprungen.
Ich habe gedacht, das Trommelfell ist weg. 
Reifen und Felge lagen 4 Meter voneinander entfernt. Felge und Reifen konnte ich dann entsorgen, beides verformt.
Schön das es nun gesundheitlich wieder passt, freu mich auf die nächste Fahrt.


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. November 2016)

Freut mich Friedhelm das du wieder eingreifen willst.
Bei der Glühwein-Tour bin ich dabei. Nächstes WE bin ich leider beruflich eingespannt aber dann können wir ja mal ein Töurchen machen.Morgen jemand Ponyhofrunde? Weiterhin gute Besserung Friedhelm.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (5. November 2016)

Holla  Dieter, morgen 10:30 bei mir? Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. November 2016)

Bin 10:30 bei dir.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molux (5. November 2016)

Der 7. Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein seit 2010 ist Geschichte!

34 gruselige Kilometer schlängelte sich die Fahrrad-Lichterkette mit 63 Teilnehmer/innen u.a. durch den Landschaftspark Nord in Duisburg, den Baerler Busch und über dei Halde Rheinpreussen. Von Crosser,Tourenrad, Singlespeeder, MTBs in allen gängigen Zollgrößen waren auch auch Oldschool Rennräder diesmal dabei.
Weiterführende Informationen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/halloween-nightride-am-niederrhein-seit-2010.774620/
Dank an die, die dabei waren oder geworben haben für unsere gemeinsame Sache.

LG


----------



## Hasso Reynders (5. November 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, danke an Frank für das Update. Ich darf ab nächstem WE wieder eingreifen das Sono war gut. Ist nur die Frage wie es mit der Kondition aussieht nach 4 Wochen Pause aber egal, wie schon gesagt, wo ich bin ist vorne und wen das ganz hinten ist! Hab mich in der Wartezeit mal ans Tubeless aufziehen gewagt mit wechselndem Ergebnis (Merke: Nie mehr als den angegebenen höchst zulässigen Druck, sonst siehst du aus wie ein Schwein und den Keller darfst du auch putzen). Reuver ist ja leider schon Sonntag also für mich zu früh aber Vlodrop fass ich ins Auge. Außerdem werde ich am 10. Dezember eine Glühweintour veranstalten, egal wie das Wetter ist und ob jemand dabei ist, zur Not schieß ich mich mit der Thermoskanne halt alleine ab . Start ist am WS um 11 Uhr! So nun allen, die am WE unterwegs sind viel Spaß, ich werde einen Service am meiner DT Swiss Gabel machen...
> Gruß Friedhelm
> PS: Hallo Hasso, hab dich heut Morgen an der Kreuzung Monschauer gesehen, kein Wunder das du keine Lust auf NR hast wen du im dunklen zur Arbeit fährst


Hallo Friedhelm
schön das es dir besser geht,habe den 10.12. schon mal vorgemerkt,weiterhin gute Besserung.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## ambition (10. November 2016)

Was Zusatz Info für die 25 km Night Bike Eindhoven jetzt Samstag 12.-11. Das Teilnahmegebühr ist etwas höher wie normal, weil Geld gesammelt wird für ALS Muskelschwundkrankheit. Inklusive ist ein gratis Hamburger und After Party mit DJ. 
Überwachte MTB-Abstellung und Bike Wash.  Start: Sportpark De Hondsheuvels. Navi: JC Dirkxpad, Eindhoven. 45 Min. ab Grenzübergang A40 / A61.
Nach die Tour hast Du die Möglichkeit das Eindhoven Glow Event gratis zu besuchen mit deinem MTB. Eindhoven Glow ist einer der größte Light Architecture Veranstaltungen der Welt. Mehr Info: http://www.gloweindhoven.nl/nl und http://www.alshetlichtuitgaat.nl/index.php/main-informatie/atb-evenement

Groeten, Frank.


----------



## ambition (18. November 2016)

Die Routen der CTF Vlodrop sind bekannt. Sonntag 20.-11.

30 km: http://www.twcposterholt.nl/atb_30km_2016/

50 km: http://www.twcposterholt.nl/atb_50km_2016/

Es kann noch kleine Änderungen geben im Wald.

Video Impression Vlodrop 2016:


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte morgen eine Ponyhofrunde drehen, Treffpunkt wäre Ponyhof in Bocholt 10:30 wer lust hat kann sich ja dranhängen. Grundvoraussetzung, das Wetter spielt mit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. November 2016)

Morgen 10:30 Ponyhofrunde. Teilnehmer Friedhelm,Thorsten,Michael und Ich


Gruß Dieter

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (26. November 2016)

Hallo, bin morgen raus, schaffe ich leider nicht. Viel Spaß und Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Gudyo (28. November 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
für Samstag, den 10 Dezember hatte ich eine Winterrunde mit Christstollen und Glühwein ins Auge gefasst. Auch wenn noch Zeit ist bis dahin hier schon mal die Vorankündigung. Werde es auch per LMB kundtun sodaß sich potentielle Mitfahrer melden können. Es geht entweder über die HK 2 ab PP Oberkrüchten durchs Meinwege oder vom WS Richtung 8er Bahn, beides so um die 40 km völlig durchentspannt. Näheres dann , wen das Wetter bestimmbar ist.
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. November 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> für Samstag, den 10 Dezember hatte ich eine Winterrunde mit Christstollen und Glühwein ins Auge gefasst. Auch wenn noch Zeit ist bis dahin hier schon mal die Vorankündigung. Werde es auch per LMB kundtun sodaß sich potentielle Mitfahrer melden können. Es geht entweder über die HK 2 ab PP Oberkrüchten durchs Meinwege oder vom WS Richtung 8er Bahn, beides so um die 40 km völlig durchentspannt. Näheres dann , wen das Wetter bestimmbar ist.
> Gruß Gudyo


Morgen zusammen, ich bin am 10.12. dabei.


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. November 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, ich bin am 10.12. dabei.


Schaue ich mal


----------



## pAn1c (29. November 2016)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## ambition (30. November 2016)

CTF Termine Dezember 2016

| NL | LI			  03/12/2016		 Meijel   35 km	*19.00-20.00 *6 €

| NL | LI			  04/12/2016		 Stramproy 		 25-35-50 km	   08.30-10.30  5 €

| D | NRW		   10/12/2016	   Oberkrüchten  Glühwein und Christstollentour 11.00

| NL | NB			11/12/2016		 Budel	30-40-50 km	   08.30-10.00 4 € 

| NL | NB			11/12/2016		 Geldrop			   33-40-50 km	   09.00-10.00 4,50 €

| NL | NB			11/12/2016		 Milheeze			40-55 km			 08.30-10.30 4 €

| NL | GE			11/12/2016	   Malden			   34-41-48 km	  09.00-10.00 6 €

| NL | NB			18/12/2016		 Deurne-Walsberg 25-45-65 km 09.00-10.00  5 €

| NL | NB			18/12/2016		 St.Anthonis		30-45 km			 08.30-10.00 5 €

| NL | NB			24/12/2016		 Wanroij			   34-47 km			 08.30-10.00  4,50 €

| NL | LI			   26/12/2016		 Haelen			 30-45 km			  08.30-10.00 5 €

| NL | NB			31/12/2016		 Someren			 25-40 km			 09.00-10.00 5 €

Die Night Bike “Meijel“ ist gleich auch neu Eröffnung der permanente MTB-Strecke Meijel. Durch eine Spende der Rabobank ist eine Genehmigung bekommen für den Bau eine Technische MTB Strecke von 10 km in den Simonshoekse Bossen.  Diese Strecke hat Anschluss an die Strecken in Neerkant – Liessel – Asten – Deurne – Vlierden. Insgesamt über 100 km ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke. Nach der Tour ein gratis Verzehrbon und ein Andenken. Die Strecke ist noch so neu, dass eine gute Flow noch fehlt (laut Lokals).

Groeten, Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (1. Dezember 2016)

@ambition: Jetzt hab ichs geschafft, meine Sauftour ist zum Radevent geadelt worden, danke Frank 
@Wachtendonker: Ich weiß ja das du keinen Alkohol magst, für dich würde ich sogar heissen Kinderpunsch besorgen und ausserdem sollte doch wenigstens einer in der Lage sein den Stich am Rothenbachtrail hoch zu kommen also musst du einfach mitfahren 
Also dann ist es Fix, 11 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten HK2 mit 7 Hügel 44 km bei 500hm, immer gern genommen im Winter! Es sei den das Wetter hat so gar keinen Sinn für uns..
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. Dezember 2016)

Sonntag Ponyhofrunde 10:30 jemand dabei?


----------



## Gudyo (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich schau mal.


----------



## Burmi (3. Dezember 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Sonntag Ponyhofrunde 10:30 jemand dabei?



Ich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmichel (3. Dezember 2016)

Habe morgen mittag was vor, deshalb werde ich schon gegen 9:30 zu eine SH-Runde starten. Grüße und viel Freud, Michael


----------



## Gudyo (4. Dezember 2016)

Morgen, bin leider raus, viel Spass...


----------



## Burmi (4. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Runde bei bestem Wetter !!!!


----------



## pAn1c (4. Dezember 2016)

Hoffen wir, das es 10.12 auch so ein gutes Wetter gibt


----------



## Gudyo (8. Dezember 2016)

Tach zusammen,
Hubert sagt leider nix mit Sonnenbrand aber zumindest kein Dauerregen und deutlich über Null. Also lange Bucks und dicke Jak sind angesagt. 11 Uhr Treffpunkt PP Oberkrüchten. Die Strecke muß ich ja keinem erklären, dürfte bekannt sein. HoHoHo.........


----------



## divzeploe (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, da ich mich über die Last-Minute-Biken-Sache als Mitfahrer angekündigt habe, mach ich das hier einfach auch nochmal.
Mein Name ist Stefan, ich komme aus Brüggen und kenne die Strecke noch nicht. Das macht aber garnichts. Dann lern ich sie eben kennen.
Die Region an sich ist mir ja bekannt. 
Bis Samstag dann.


----------



## pAn1c (8. Dezember 2016)

Freu mich schon drauf, mal schauen, ob Hotte auch mit kommt [emoji23]


----------



## Hasso Reynders (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wäre gerne mitgefahren ,bin aber leider erkältet.Euch viel Spaß,bis demnächst.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (9. Dezember 2016)

Dann mal gute Besserung Hasso. Für diejenigen, die die Strecke noch gar nicht kennen, sei die Suche nach MTB Heinsberg Heimatkunde 2 empfohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Dezember 2016)

Gute Besserung Hasso. Bei der Ponyhofrunde am Sonntag bin ich raus. Aber nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (9. Dezember 2016)

Morgen bist du aber dabei?


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Dezember 2016)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Morgen bist du aber dabei?
> Morgen bin ich dabei,komme mit Thorsten.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (10. Dezember 2016)

So erstmal Sorry für den abrupten Abbruch der Tour, hatte aber echt keinen Zweck mehr. Bei Puls oberhalb von 180 hört der Spaß auf. Werde jetzt erstmal die Erkältung auskurieren .Danach dann erstmal AufbauTraining machen. Der Nachhauseweg waren dann doch noch 20 km.


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. Dezember 2016)

Nix sorry Chris, gar kein Problem und sag bescheid mit deinem Aufbautraining ich bin dabei. Was soll ich sagen geile Tour mit sehr netten
Leuten das schreit förmlich nach Wiederholung. Wünsche ein schönes Restwochenende.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (10. Dezember 2016)

Muss mich eigentlich schämen, zweimal hab ich einen Mitfahrer verloren und beide Male war es Chris. Wir holen das im Wintertraining auf und dann geht da auch wieder was. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur wiederholen, geile Strecke, tolle Truppe, immer wieder gerne. Halten auch mal den Abstecher ins Revier von Frank im Auge, da war wir noch nicht. Die App fürs Smartphone heißt MTB-You NL sehr zu empfehlen.
*Allgemeine Info an die Biker aus dem Kreis Wassenberg: Das befahren der Landwehr ab Gifstapper Mühle ist seid neustem verboten, um die Stimmung im Kreis Heinsberg nicht unnötig weiter aufzuheizen sollen wir uns auch daran halten!*
So jetzt Füße hoch und chillen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (10. Dezember 2016)

Für Horst Fans: Ab jetzt bis Ende Januar 2017 gibt es groß Wartungsarbeiten an der Strecke. Mit Flatterband werden Teile gesperrt und gibt es Umleitungen. Die neueste Stand lest Du es immer auf www.mtbdeschaak.nl bevor Du los fährst. Karte: Rot ist Sperrung, Blaue Linie ist Umleitung.
Groeten, Frank.


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
am Sonntag 10:30 Ponyhofrunde. Treffpunkt Kinderponyhof in Bocholt. Wenn sich etwas ändern sollte kurz vorher ins Forum schauen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (16. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen, für Sonntag muss ich mal schauen, morgen 10 Uhr PMS Landwehrrunde über Rickelrath.


----------



## Helsing (16. Dezember 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, für Sonntag muss ich mal schauen, morgen 10 Uhr PMS Landwehrrunde über Rickelrath.


Bin NEU dabei! Was bedeutet oder wo ist PMS???


----------



## pAn1c (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Uwe, herzlich willkommen in unserer Mitte. PMS heißt meine ich Paul Moor Schule, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Helsing (17. Dezember 2016)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe, herzlich willkommen in unserer Mitte. PMS heißt meine ich Paul Moor Schule, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Danke, habs gefunden:
Paul Moor Schule
Am Kuhbaum 50, 41169 Mönchengladbach

Werde aber nicht mitfahren, habe noch Handwerker im Haus!
Werde vor Ort zw. 11.00/12.00 Uhr starten!


----------



## stempelchen64 (17. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Helsing, willkommen im Club. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (17. Dezember 2016)

Hallo und willkommen, hatte voll die Arschkarte heute, mitten auf MEINEN Trails ein Volkslauf


----------



## stempelchen64 (20. Dezember 2016)

Wie sieht es am Freitagnachmittag aus? Ich könnte ab 14:00.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (21. Dezember 2016)

Morgen, im Moment hab ich noch nen Auftrag, Kinderbett aufbauen für Heiligabend, kann sich aber morgen schon ändern also hätte ich Zeit. 15 Uhr ist aber frühestens möglich, es sei den du kommst runter und wir fahren die Landwehrrunde dann geht auch 14.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Dezember 2016)

Morgen Friedhelm,
am Freitag 14:30 bei dir. Na dann bis Freitag.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taz69 (21. Dezember 2016)

Moin,mal schauen wie Wetterchen wird. Komme vielleicht mit auf die kleine Runde.
LG


----------



## Gudyo (22. Dezember 2016)

Tach zusammen, die guten Neuigkeiten, ab heute werden die Tage wieder länger... 
Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wollte ich mir mal eine permanente anschauen, die Frank gepostet hat: http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1005/Dorst

Seit 2014 ist Dorst (9,4 km) erweitert mit Teteringen (das Wald dort heißt Cadettenkamp, 7,4 km) und Oosterhout (hier heißt es Vrachelen 9,5 km). Insgesamt 26 km Singletrails pur (32 Km inkl. Anbindungsstrecke), mit kurze Anstiege und vielleicht die meiste Kurven in NL.. 

Mitfahrer natürlich willkommen.


----------



## ambition (22. Dezember 2016)

Hey Friedhelm.
Schön zu lesen dass du eine Reise ins Nachbarland plant. Ich bin gerne dabei. Die Anreise mache ich selber. Noch ein wenig Werbung...












Und Onboard Video mit Stabilizer wearable gimbal. So geht die Filmqualität wirklich voraus...




Groeten, Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Frank, freu mich schon drauf. Morgen muss ich leider absagen, dass Kinderbett hat mich eingeholt  
Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und vor 2017 sehen wir uns bestimmt noch mal.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. Dezember 2016)

Sag bescheid Friedhelm wenn du zum Frank fährst. So wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (23. Dezember 2016)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Sag bescheid Friedhelm wenn du zum Frank fährst. So wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest
> 
> Gruß Dieter




Dito bis demnächst !!!!


----------



## Gudyo (26. Dezember 2016)

Mittwoch Dorst? 11 Uhr Treffen Restaurant De Haenebroek Hoevestraat 12, Oosterhout (NL)


----------



## pAn1c (26. Dezember 2016)

Puh, ich hätte zwar Lust, bin aber noch durch eine Erkältung angeschlagen.
Vielleicht bin ich bis dahin wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (27. Dezember 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Mittwoch Dorst? 11 Uhr Treffen Restaurant De Haenebroek Hoevestraat 12, Oosterhout (NL)


Mittwoch bin ich dabei.
@pAn1c Gute Besserung, hoffentlich schaffst du es mit zufahren.


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Dezember 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
Ich fahr mit. Wann willst du los Friedhelm? Können ja zusammen fahren. Melde dich mal kurz zwecks Abstimmung.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (27. Dezember 2016)

Dank dir Frank.
Laut Wetter APP soll Dorst morgen komplett im Nebel liegen.
Am Donnerstag soll es den ganzen Tag sonnig sein.
Würde der Donnerstag auch bei euch passen?


----------



## ambition (27. Dezember 2016)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Laut Wetter APP soll Dorst morgen komplett im Nebel liegen.
> Am Donnerstag soll es den ganzen Tag sonnig sein.
> Würde der Donnerstag auch bei euch passen?



Hey, 

Du hast recht, es wird Nebel angesagt für Mittwoch. Im Nachmittag kann der Nebel wegziehen.
Bei mir passt Donnerstag auch. 

Gruß Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (27. Dezember 2016)

Kein Problem, Donnerstag geht auch. Klar Dieter, wenn wir Donnerstag fahren, wäre ich gegen 9.15 bei dir. Dann dreh ich Morgen hier ne Runde, SH oder sowas.


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Dezember 2016)

Super alles klar Donnerstag ist geblockt. Morgen ist dann Wandern angesagt mit der besseren Hälfte.
Na dann bis Donnerstag ich bin gespannt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (27. Dezember 2016)

Sehr gut[emoji106] 
Bis dahin sollte ich auch wieder fit sein.
Freu mich schon drauf.[emoji4]


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,
Wann willst du morgen fahren?


----------



## pAn1c (28. Dezember 2016)

Morgen 9:15 bei Dieter steht!


----------



## pAn1c (29. Dezember 2016)

Was soll ich sagen, Jungs?
Es war mir eine große Freude, mit euch diese tollen Trails abfahren zu können.

Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht, aber auch gut geschlaucht.


----------



## Gudyo (29. Dezember 2016)

Jep, mit der Erkenntnis, Weihnachten weniger essen und trinken  mehr trainieren, auch wieder gut Daheim. Tolle Strecke und auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert.


----------



## ambition (29. Dezember 2016)

War ne sehr schöne Runde mit euch. Ihr seid ne lustige Truppe.
Danke und gut zu lesen das ihr gut Daheim gekommen sind. Nächste Mal mit weniger Nebel wird es noch schöner sein.
Hoffe wir können das wiederholen am Niederrhein.

Habe zuhause noch ausgeradelt und bei Nebel noch diese Fotos gemacht:

















 
Aber das sehen wir uns ein nächstes Mal an.


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. Dezember 2016)

Ist alles gesagt geile Trails und nette Leute. Nächste Tour Niederrhein ich bin dabei. So ich geh auf die Couch.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Dezember 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
Wie sieht es mit einer Jahresabschlussfahrt morgen aus. Ich schlage Weißer Stein vor die Tour mit Achterbahn. So dann lasst mal hören Vorschläge


Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (30. Dezember 2016)

Hey Dieter,
Bei ne Startzeit ab 10.30 oder später kann ich mit. Aber wenn du früher los willst, brauchst du mit mir kein Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Gruß Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (30. Dezember 2016)

Hört sich gut an, bin dabei. 11 Uhr wäre ne gute Zeit.

Schon mal vormerken:
*2. April: SpringBreak 2017 - Mountainbike-Tourentag Startgeld 25 € werden für einen guten Zweck gespendet.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Dezember 2016)

Alles klAR
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Kneipe weißer Stein 11:00.	Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich am 2.4.17 dabei.
 Bis morgen freu mich.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
würde morgen gerne mit euch fahren.Friedhelm kannst du mich mitnehmen? Wenn ja,sag mir wann ich bei dir sein soll.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (31. Dezember 2016)

Morgen zusammen,  toll das du auch mitkommen möchtest Hasso, da es meiner besseren Hälfte zu kalt ist hab ich Platz. Fahre hier um 10.30 weg also 5 Minuten vorher.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (31. Dezember 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,  toll das du auch mitkommen möchtest Hasso, da es meiner besseren Hälfte zu kalt ist hab ich Platz. Fahre hier um 10.30 weg also 5 Minuten vorher.


Alles klar,bis gleich.


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ihr seid gut nach Hause bzw. Krankenhaus gekommen. Dir Hasso wünsche gute Besserung und einen Schmerzfreien Übergang ins neue Jahr. Euch beiden also Friedhelm und Frank natürlich auch einen guten Übergang und dem Rest des Forums.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (31. Dezember 2016)

OHA, das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Gute Besserung,Hasso!
Und an den Rest der Runde, guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Gudyo (31. Dezember 2016)

Guten Abend, leider ist die Jahresabschlußtour nicht so gelaufen wie wir uns das gewünscht haben. Hasso ist schwer gestürzt und wurde von mir ins Maria Hilf gebracht. Hoffe das es keine langwierige Sache ist aber in unserem Alter weiß man  wen etwas im Argen liegt. Wie meist hat es ihn erwischt auf einer Strecke die man normal mit verbundenen Augen fährt. Ich bleib am Ball und werde berichten sofern es Hasso nicht selber kann. Allen anderen einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Jahr und das all eure Pläne in Erfüllung gehen. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Dezember 2016)

@Hasso Reynders gute Besserung für dich!!  @All wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und rutscht gut und Unfall frei ins neue Jahr!  LG Opa Pedro


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Januar 2017)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und alles Gute in 2017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
wie befürchtet habe ich mir den Oberarm gebrochen u. werde nächste Woche operiert.Vielen Dank,Friedhelm,Dieter u. Frank für euch Hilfe
gestern vor Ort,sowie für die Genesungswünsche hier im Forum.Freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit euch,wird allerdings noch einige Wochen
dauern.
Allen ein frohes u.gesundes neues Jahr.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo Hasso, dann wünsch wir dir gute Besserung!!


----------



## flying joe (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo Hasso,

Wünsche Dir für die OP alles gute und schnelle Genesung. Habe mir am Heiligabend die Hüfte gebrochen, auf einem Fahrradweg  !

Werde ebenfalls mindestens 12 Wochen ausfallen und ist zudem auch noch super schmerzhaft.

Dann machen wir im Frühjahr ein paar gemeinsame Reha-Fahrten !

Seh es mal so, 2017 kann nur besser werden. Allen ein helles 2017 und viel Spaß auf dem Bike!

LG Joe


----------



## ambition (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo Hasso.

Du hast wirklich pech gehabt bei dem Sturz. Ich habe gehofft das da nix gebrochen war, leider ist es dann doch. Es muss schmerzhaft gewezen sein, obwohl du es für uns nicht gezeigt hast. Ich wünsche für dich das die Operation klappt und gute Besserung. Weil du dich wahrscheinlich nicht viel bewegen kannst hast du vielleicht noch was Zeit die Bilder von gestrigen Tour anzusehen.
https://goo.gl/photos/peEUcfFhC3BLuY287 
Beim nächste Treffen unterhalten wir weiter.







  (Aufnahme: Brachter Wald 31-12-2016)
Ps. Auch an dir Joe gute Besserung!


----------



## Taz69 (1. Januar 2017)

Moin, allen ein frohes neues Jahr . Hasso und Joe eine schnelle und gute Besserung. Kommt schnell zurück aufs Bike. 
Gruß


----------



## Burmi (1. Januar 2017)

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (2. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues und allen verunglückten gute Besserung !


----------



## ambition (2. Januar 2017)

CTF Termine Januar 2017

| NL | LI			   08/01/2017		 Vlodrop	   *)		35-50 km			 08.30-10.30 5€
| NL | NB			08/01/2017		 Asten	30-40-50 km	   09.00-10.00 5€
| NL | NB			15/01/2017		 Overloon 		   35-50-60 km	   09.00-10.00 4,50€
| NL | LI			   29/01/2017		 Ottersum/Gennep		 35-50 km			 09.00-10.00 5€
| BE | LI			   29/01/2017		 Houthalen-Helchteren 25-43 km			 08.30-10.30 5€

Alle „Toertochten“ schnell zu erreichen im Grenzrevier Niederlande oder Belgien.
*) Laut Facebook hat Vlodrop dieses Jahr seine Route ändern müssen.

Groeten, Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (3. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen, Vlodrop und Overloon werde ich fahren sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Start so gegen 10 bzw 9.30 Uhr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## reigi (3. Januar 2017)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie befürchtet habe ich mir den Oberarm gebrochen u. werde nächste Woche operiert.
> Gruß Hasso


Ziemlich schlechte Nachrichten zum Jahreswechsel. Hoffentlich war es das jetzt mit den Verletzungen für 2017. Dir Hasso, Gute Besserung, Joe habe ich das ja schon persönlich gewünscht. Euch beiden trotzdem und allen anderen natürlich auch ein Gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Januar 2017)

Schade Vlodrop bin ich raus. Overloon könnte klappen werde mich nochmal melden. Hasso dir drück ich den Daumen das bei der OP
alles gut läuft.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
nach einer dicken Erkältung werde ich bei der CTF Overloon nochmal aussetzten. Wenn das Wetter es zulässt werde ich in der Umgebung eine Reha-Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich ja melden.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (13. Januar 2017)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach einer dicken Erkältung werde ich bei der CTF Overloon nochmal aussetzten. Wenn das Wetter es zulässt werde ich in der Umgebung eine Reha-Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich ja melden.
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hab Interesse !!!


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Januar 2017)

Super Thorsten,
sag wann und wo. Wie gesagt Rehatempo

Gruß Dieter

Bin auf Handy zu erreichen


----------



## Landmichel (13. Januar 2017)

Reharunde in der Matsche? Bin ich dabei. Sonntag?


----------



## Gudyo (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, Overloon fahr ich bei dem Wetter auch nicht aber  für ne Runde ums Dorf bin ich auch zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Januar 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Kann heute leider nicht bring Töchterchen zum Flughafen. Aber  morgen Ponyhofrunde da wäre ich dabei. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (14. Januar 2017)

10:30 hier?


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Januar 2017)

Ok 10:30 in Bocholt Ponyhof


----------



## Gudyo (15. Januar 2017)

Komme gerade vom Konzert und werde morgen ausschlafen, viel Spaß euch auf der Ponyhofrunde


----------



## pAn1c (15. Januar 2017)

Wo bist du gewesen?


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Januar 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Bin heute leider raus,war etwas spät gestern.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (15. Januar 2017)

Schade bei dem Traumwetter. Dann starte ich schon um 10:00. Gruß Michael


----------



## Gudyo (16. Januar 2017)

Waren im Kunstwerk Wickrath, sind mit viel Glück an Karten für  "A Night in white Satin" gekommen. Günter vom Dorp hat mit seiner Band  und dem Jugendsymphonieorchester der Stadt Mönchengladbach vor 7 Jahren begonnen, Rocksongs und Filmmusik neu zu arrangieren. Dazu noch eine extrem soulige Blondine nebst Chor und fertig ist ein Konzert von 2 1/2 Stunden mit Gänsehautgarantie. Kann man jedem Ü40er empfehlen, die jüngeren können wahrscheinlich nicht mitsingen


----------



## ambition (16. Januar 2017)

Winterlandschaft Fotos CTF Overloon 15-01-2017.
http://www.tunnis.nl/overloon-2017-atb-tocht.htm 
und
http://www.fotoalbertoverloon.nl/foto-s-2017/atb-toertocht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (16. Januar 2017)

Sieht fast so aus wie beim letzten Mal.
Schade das es dieses mal nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## ambition (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Im Moment hat ein niederländischer Vlogger einen Vlog (Video Blog) auf Youtube über alle permanente MTB-Strecken in NL. Insgesamt gibt es davon 173. Ziel für ihn ist es alle Strecken zu besuchen, zu filmen und er gibt seine Meinung dazu. Alles ist wohl Niederländisch, und deswegen wahrscheinlich schwer zu folgen, aber das Filmmaterial ist vielleicht doch interessant. Er hat vor vier Monaten her angefangen und hat mittlerweile etwa 30 Strecken dokumentiert.

Seiner Vlog auf Youtube:www.youtube.com/channel/UCyHMutWL-xFicsWfrxF1h0g/videos
und die begleitende Facebook Seite: www.facebook.com/bergfietsuitdaging

Einige für euch interessante Strecken wie Horst und Overloon folgen später. Vielleicht noch eine Idee für einer von euch, dass gleiche zu machen aber dann die schönsten Strecken in NRW  

Groeten, Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (18. Januar 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Freitag ne  chillige SH Runde? Könnte gegen 15 Uhr am PP sein.
Samstag jemand ne schöne Idee? Mein Vorschlag wäre Dahlheim Richtung Hückelhoven Halde. 11.00 Start PP Oberkrüchten.


----------



## stempelchen64 (18. Januar 2017)

Morgen Friedhelm,
Freitag bin ich dabei 15:00 PPSH. Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Was ist mit Sonntagvormittag?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (20. Januar 2017)

Ok, bis dann


----------



## Gudyo (20. Januar 2017)

Nabend zusammen, schöne Runde heute durch die SH. Für Morgen kann ich eine Runde entlang der Schwalm anbieten, Start 11 Uhr, Dauer etwa 2 Stunden. Mitfahrer Willkommen!
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Für Leute die ab und zu biken auf die Permanente Strecken in Parkstad Limburg (Heerlen, Landgraaf, Brunssum), auf Strecke Nr. 3 wird ein neues Denkmal geplant oben auf der Halde Wilhelminaberg. Es ist noch nicht entschieden ob das Ding da kommt und was die Folgen sind für Mountainbiker.
http://www.iba-parkstad.nl/nl/archief/iba-parkstad-presenteert-iconisch-visieontwerp-wilhelminaberg






@Gudyo: eine Tour Oberkrüchten – Hückelhoven hört sich gut an. Wenn du die noch mal planst versuche ich mit zu fahren.

Groeten, Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (25. Januar 2017)

Nabend faules Pack, bevor ich Sonntag auf die Kanaren fliege, möchte ich mir Freitag  noch mal den Winter geben 15.15 Uhr  PP SH. Erscheinen oder weinen! Gruß Friedhelm
PS: @Frank: Ich plane die Tour mal für den Karnevalssamstag ein. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, fahr ich auf Rosenmontag an die Ahr.


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo Friedhelm,
am Freitag bin ich dabei. Die anderen Touren bin ich auch am Start, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

@Gudyo  Termin Karnevalssamstag ist notiert.
Sonntag ist noch eine schöne CTF in Gennep, halbe Stunde ab Grenzübergang Venlo, oder A57 ab Moers. Mit 300 Höhenmeter und wahlweise 35 oder 50 Km wird das Nationalpark Maasdüne erkundet. Info: Ottersum/Gennep 
Dieses Jahr mit Aussichtsturm Afferden, eine Impression:




(während der CTF alles in Winterlandschaft) 

Für wer es mag, noch eine schöne Dokumentation über Deutschen in Cyclocross auf WDR, mit Marcel Meisen in der Hauptrolle:
http://multimedia.sportschau.de/cyclocross#22373

Groeten, Frank.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Frank, war ein toller Hinweis mit dem cyclocross.Sehr interessant,was du alles aufstöberst.
Friedhelm,dir wünsch ich einen schönen Urlaub,Karneval werd ich hoffentlich wieder dabei sein,werde langsam ungeduldig.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## ambition (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

War gestern unterwegs in De Meinweg. Top Wetter und alles super zu fahren. So ein bisschen alles gefahren, wie die Glühweintour mit @Gudyo @stempelchen64 @pAn1c @Multichris66 @Helsing @divzeploe

Noch was Fotos von De Meinweg:
https://goo.gl/photos/jNfZ8eEdup7PjLYR6

3D Video:
http://doarama.com/view/1184060 

So ein Holzkünstler die @-AXT- gesehen hat, gibt es auch in De Meinweg.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/waldsee-haldenrunde-moers-teil-3.494865/page-227#post-14296298"]Waldsee & Haldenrunde Moers - Teil 3




Groeten, Frank.


----------



## ambition (30. Januar 2017)

Wartungsarbeiten in Horst sind fertig. Strecke ist wieder vollständig fahrbar.
Quelle: www.mtbdeschaak.nl


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Januar 2017)

Danke Frank für die Info. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.  Heute 50 km auf Lanzarote gemacht. Die Insel ist wie geschaffen für Mtb.  Wetter ist geil bei 22 Grad. Auf Madeira ist mir doch tatsächlich Rachel Atherton über den Weg gelaufen, auf dem Bike wirkt die deutlich größer. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (3. Februar 2017)

CTF Termine Grenzrevier Niederlande/NRW Februar 2017

| NL | NB	05/02/2017		 Oploo-Overloon  35-45 km		   09.00-10.00	4,50 €
| NL | NB	12/02/2017		 Liessel			  30-45 km		   09.00-10.00	4 €
| NL | NB	12/02/2017		 Nuenen			 30-40-50 km	   08.30-10.30	4 €
| NL | LI	 19/02/2017		 Melderslo-Horst  35-50-65 km	   08.30-10.00	5 €

Bilder Melderlo-Horst 2017: 
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipM ... 9KMWRHQ2R3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (6. Februar 2017)

Tach zusammen, wo ist bloß das schöne Wetter geblieben
AIDA=*A*nschließend *I*st *D*iät *A*ngesagt
also Mittwoch= Lämpchentour ab PPSH??
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (10. Februar 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
heute 14.30 PMS.
Für Karneval also am 25. hab ich geplant, die HK 4 Wurzeltrails ab Oberkrüchten zu fahren. Abfahrt 10.30 -11 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten. Der Track und die Tourbeschreibung stehen auf MTB-Heinsberg. Mit einrollen ca 45 km mit 600 Hohenmeter, klingt einfach, ist aber bei nassem Boden  (gell Dieter ) eine Herausforderung. Rosenmontag möchte ich an die Ahr, gerne nochmal die Runde aus der Springbreaktour 2016 oder wenn sich ein Guide findet auch was anderes. Treff am PP oberhalb von Altenahr gegen 11 Uhr.
Bis denne Friedhelm


----------



## Skyface (10. Februar 2017)

Hey Friedhelm, Rosenmontag wäre ich ggf dabei. Hast du eventuell die Tour mal für mich? 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo Friedhelm also am 25.2. bin ich dabei. Rosenmontag kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
so wie es aussieht bin ich bis Freitag wieder fit d.h. kleine Runde in den SH, so ab 15:00 bei Interesse melden. Wie sieht es Sonntag aus,
Ponyhofrunde? Michael lebst du noch?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Skyface (14. Februar 2017)

Hi Dieter... 
Wieviel Uhr Sonntag.. Würde mich dann ggf. dranhängen ...wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit!


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Februar 2017)

Sonntag 10:30 am Kinderponyhof in Bocholt. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Einfach Sonntagmorgen ins Forum schauen. Wär super wenn es Sonntag klappen würde Sascha.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (14. Februar 2017)

Hi Dieter, ja ich lebe noch, aber die blöde Erkältung hat mich mehrmals hintereinander erwischt. Bin immer noch angeschlagen. Diesen Winter war irgendwie der Wurm drin. Sonntag guck ich mal, über Karneval bin ich in England. Bis bald und viele Grüße.


----------



## Skyface (14. Februar 2017)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:30 am Kinderponyhof in Bocholt. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Einfach Sonntagmorgen ins Forum schauen. Wär super wenn es Sonntag klappen würde Sascha.
> 
> Gruß Dieter




Wenn es fraglich ist mit dem Wetter schreib ich dir einfach Sonntag ...  Ich kläre  das heute abend mal ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyface (15. Februar 2017)

Sonntag DABEI!!!


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. Februar 2017)

Ok, Sonntag 10:30 Kinderponyhof in Bocholt ich bin da.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (16. Februar 2017)

Sonntag auch am Start


----------



## Landmichel (16. Februar 2017)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Gudyo (20. Februar 2017)

Tach zusammen, hoffe das alle gut zu Hause angekommen sind. War ne schöne Runde mit euch! Die App, über die wir gesprochen haben heißt  MTB-You.nl und ist kostenlos. Ein must have hier im Grenzland. Hab vor, morgen ab Waldfrieden meine Heimrunde zu drehen, 17.30 Uhr wenn es nicht aus Kübeln regnet, ansonsten bei einigermaßen Wetter am Samstag ab 11 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten-Wurzeltrailrunde.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Februar 2017)

Samstag eventuell dabei. ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (20. Februar 2017)

Hy Friedhelm,wenn du kein Rennen fahren möchtest bin ich morgen dabei. Wird langsam wieder Zeit.


----------



## Gudyo (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo Chris, bin gegen 17.45 am Waldfriedem


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
bin für heute leider raus. Samstag bin ich dabei 11:00 PP Oberkrüchten. Montag Ahrtal ?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (21. Februar 2017)

Laß mal warten wie das Wetter wird am WE.


----------



## ambition (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

Ich lese auf http://rsc-schwalmtal.de/ dass die CTF 2017 nicht angeboten wird. Richtig schade , schon 2 Mal gefahren und war Klasse. Da könnte man doch auch nur GPS anbieten


----------



## Gudyo (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo Frank, jaja, die Waldnieler haben es nicht leicht. Die CTF wird mir aber nicht wirklich fehlen weil die im grossen und ganzen mein Heimatrevier abdeckt schade nur für den Verein.
Mit Samstag bin ich hin und her gerissen, Hubert sagt leichte Schauern voraus. Was tun, ich bin für fahren.
Montag Ahr wird wohl nix
Heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Multichris66 (24. Februar 2017)

Werde so um 15.30 Uhr den Bummelzug starten.


----------



## Helsing (24. Februar 2017)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, jaja, die Waldnieler haben es nicht leicht. Die CTF wird mir aber nicht wirklich fehlen weil die im grossen und ganzen mein Heimatrevier abdeckt schade nur für den Verein.
> Mit Samstag bin ich hin und her gerissen, Hubert sagt leichte Schauern voraus. Was tun, ich bin für fahren.
> Montag Ahr wird wohl nix
> Heute jemand unterwegs?


Morgen soll es erstmal trocken sein, der Regen kommt später ca. ab 15.00Uhr, aber dann sind wir mit der Tour durch! wenn Ihr fahren solltet, bin ich auch dabei! Oberkrüchten Treffpunkt wie gehabt am Sportplatz, oder?!?!?!


----------



## Gudyo (24. Februar 2017)

Ja, werde fahren.


----------



## ambition (24. Februar 2017)

Hey,

Werde morgen auch mit fahren. Falls ich es nicht schaffe, nicht warten auf mir.
Möglich doch noch schönes Mountainbikewetter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (25. Februar 2017)

Na dann bis gleich! Freu mich drauf, ist ne schöne Strecke.


----------



## Helsing (25. Februar 2017)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Wo bist du gewesen?



und wo bist Du heute gewesen!!! 
war eine schöne Tour mit guten HMs!
Hoffe Dir geht es gut und das Du demnächst wieder mit uns unterwegs bist!


----------



## pAn1c (25. Februar 2017)

Ich hab unter nem Peugeot Boxxer gelegen, musste ne AHK drunter, parallel dazu Karneval, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen!


----------



## ambition (25. Februar 2017)

Nette Leute und ne coole Strecke. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht heute. Am Ende waren es 73 Km und 664 Höhenmeter. Die heutige Tour in Drone View: http://doarama.com/view/1230894


----------



## pAn1c (25. Februar 2017)

Das ist nicht ohne, die 73km. Ich glaub, das wäre für mich zu viel gewesen.


----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen, aus der Perspektive gesehen, krieg ich gleich Lust  wieder eine Runde zu drehen . Schöne Sache das Programm.


----------



## Burmi (27. Februar 2017)

Das Thema Flat Pedale lässt mich nicht mehr los. Die Auswahl ist erdrückend und Schuhe brauche ich ja auch noch. Deshalb die Frage in die Runde der Umsteiger von Klickis auf Flat, welche Pedale/Schuhe habt ihr und wie sind eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Gudyo (27. Februar 2017)

Funn Mamba, Kombipedal, gibt es einseitig und doppelseitig mit Klickis (hab ich nun an allen Bikes), große Aufstandsfläche, fünf Farben, durchdachte Schmierung von aussen mit Fettpresse.   Schuhe Spezialized 2FO (neu, noch keine Erfahrungen ) Shimano DX, superbequem und kleben am Pedal. Durch die Klickis kann ich aber auch alle anderen Schuhe fahren.


----------



## Cheffabrik (1. März 2017)

Burmi schrieb:


> Das Thema Flat Pedale lässt mich nicht mehr los. Die Auswahl ist erdrückend und Schuhe brauche ich ja auch noch. Deshalb die Frage in die Runde der Umsteiger von Klickis auf Flat, welche Pedale/Schuhe habt ihr und wie sind eure Erfahrungen.



Habe mir die Shimano PD-MX80 Saint Pedale gekauft, nach dem ich die vorher einmal mit Joggingschuhen Probe gefahren hatte. Haltbares Pedal zum günstigen Preis. Pins kannst du in zwei verschiedenen Längen einstellen
Du hast wohl mit jedem Schuh einen guten Gripp darauf, so sollte er in erster Linie gut am Fuss passen. Möglichst eine glatte Sohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (2. März 2017)

15 Uhr PP SH?


----------



## Ducsasch (2. März 2017)

Burmi schrieb:


> Das Thema Flat Pedale lässt mich nicht mehr los. Die Auswahl ist erdrückend und Schuhe brauche ich ja auch noch. Deshalb die Frage in die Runde der Umsteiger von Klickis auf Flat, welche Pedale/Schuhe habt ihr und wie sind eure Erfahrungen.



FiveTen Freerider, ist auch in der bikefreien Freizeit ein toller Allroundschuh.


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. März 2017)

Alles klar, Friedhelm bin um 15:00 am PP SH. Bis gleich.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (8. März 2017)

Kommenden Sonntag 12. März organisiert MTB-Klub Muddytracks Helmond eine CTF in Vlierden. Vlierden liegt auf 25 Minuten vom Grenzübergang A40(D)/A67(NL) oder A61(D)/A74(NL). Muddytracks ist einen Verein mit niederländischen und deutschen Mitgliedern. Teilnahmegebühr beträgt 5 Euro und diese wird gespendet für Kindermuskelkrankheit. 
Startort: Feriendorf De Bikkels, Biesdeel 4, 5756VK Vlierden (NL)
Startzeit: 09.00 *bis 13.00 (!) *Uhr.
Strecke: 16 Km (Familien, gerne starten um 10 Uhr), 40 und 60 Km.
Mehr Info: https://www.facebook.com/Biking4Duchenne 
oder: http://www.muddytracks.nl/index.php/nl/
Wettervorhersage:


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2017)

Hallo Frank, das schaut gut aus, sind 70 km von mir. Melde mich Samstag Abend noch mal ob ich dabei bin, hängt vom Wetter und meinen Beinen ab. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (11. März 2017)

Ich kann Morgen um 11.00 Uhr am Start stehen in Vlierden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2017)

Hallo Frank, meine Frau hat für Morgen andere Pläne  Viel Spass bei der Toertocht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (11. März 2017)




----------



## Landmichel (16. März 2017)

Moin moin, jemand Interesse an einer Runde morgen Nachmittag?


----------



## stempelchen64 (17. März 2017)

Morgen Michael,
Interesse schon nur ich hab wieder die Seuche. Infolge dessen fall ich die nächste Zeit aus. Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder fit bin.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (17. März 2017)

Hallo Michael, leider keine Zeit heute.


----------



## Landmichel (17. März 2017)

OK, gute Besserung und allen anderen gute Fahrt. Gruß Michael


----------



## ambition (18. März 2017)

Das schöne Wetter ist wieder verschwunden , Zeit um ein Bilderbuch zu gucken...
"Historisches" Bildmaterial Grenzland zwischen Venlo und Aachen. 
https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipPvE9vkF8ZsA0ZxjAmpnhkOMkZHiH84kDt0bqzH

Groeten, Frank.
Ps: Gute Besserung Dieter.


----------



## pAn1c (19. März 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Frank. [emoji106]

Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Ctf.


----------



## Gudyo (21. März 2017)

Guten Morgen,
17.15 Uhr PMS


----------



## Hasso Reynders (21. März 2017)

Nabend,morgen das gleiche nochmal,PMS 17:15.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (22. März 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
pünktlich zum kalendarischen Termin ist er da, der FRÜHLING! Schön, das du wieder dabei bist Hasso!! Ich bin medial überfordert, E-mil, Fratzenbuch, Whotsup,SIMS irgendwas vergess ich immer nachzusehen  aber 17.15 PMS geht klar heute. Am Samstag wollte ich nach Overloon, die grosse Runde. Start 11 Uhr PP Museum.


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. März 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Werde heute eine kleine Runde in den SH drehen, wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren kurz melden. Hasso wie geht es dir und deiner Schulter wieder in Ordnung? Anscheinend fährst du schon wieder,find ich super. Overloon ist für mich noch eine Nummer zu groß Friedhelm sonst gerne. Danke für die Genesungswünsche Frank, Michael, Friedhelm usw. Bis demnächst mal.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (23. März 2017)

Hi Dieter, schön das du wieder am Start bist, Overloon war auch nur ein Gedanke. Heute wird mir zu knapp in die SH, könnte frühestens um 18 Uhr PP, da fahr ich lieber hier ne Runde. Morgen um 15 Uhr PP SH schaff ich, kannst ja mal schauen. @Hasso: Ich Depp, hab vergessen dass wir wegen dem Vorbau schauen wollten, komme nachher (so 17.30) bei dir vorbei mit dem Vorbau.


----------



## Landmichel (23. März 2017)

Hallo alle Sonnenanbeter und Genesen, morgen um 15:00 PP SH bin ich dabei. Bis denne.


----------



## pAn1c (23. März 2017)

Bis gleich


----------



## Gudyo (25. März 2017)

Wir waren heute in der Schlucht, trockene Trails wenig Fußgänger und geiles Wetter. Leider war der Rückweg weniger toll aber Gegenwind formt den Charakter und unsere stromlinienförmigen Körper (Model Moby Dick) taten ihr übriges . Danke an Dieter und Respekt für die Leistung nach deiner Rüsselseuche, 62 km mit 520hm, für Ende März ganz ordentlich!!
Dienstag 18 Uhr PP SH, erscheinen oder weinen!
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. März 2017)

Schöne Tour war das.Friedhelm hat alles gesagt nochmals danke das du auf mich gewartet hast. Morgen Ponyhofrunde sag ich mal ab ich bin ziemlich platt. Tut mir leid Michael aber ich würde nur bremsen. Bis Dienstag bin ich wieder fit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (25. März 2017)

Vollstes Verständnis, Dieter. Bin eh raus wegen Familienradtour. Gruß Michael [emoji605]


----------



## Hasso Reynders (26. März 2017)

Hallo Friedhelm,
bin Dienstag dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (27. März 2017)

Prima Hasso, ich versuche um 17.15 an der Unterführung Wolskull zu sein, dann rollen wir gemeinsam an zum PP SH oder?


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. März 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
bin leider für heute und morgen raus. Was liegt Samstag an?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HotteV (30. März 2017)

Ich habe das Forum wieder gefunden. War gar nicht so weit weg


----------



## Landmichel (30. März 2017)

Welcome back, Hotte.


----------



## pAn1c (30. März 2017)

Jetzt muss der nur noch aufs Rad [emoji23]


----------



## HotteV (30. März 2017)

Ey, war Dienstag noch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (30. März 2017)

Letzte Sonntag die CTF Fliegerhorst Gilze Rijen (NL) gefahren. Mit weit über 1000 Teilnehmer stark besucht. Wer sich noch was Bilder sehen will: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741832.211062332659805&type=1&l=bc774e5068


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. April 2017)

Morgen Ponyhofrunde?

Gruß Dieter

Schöne Bilder Frank


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. April 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Heute um 18:00 PP SH kleine Feierabendrunde.  
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (12. April 2017)

Karfreitag Carbonland, treffen Bahndamm in Tenholt 11 Uhr. Der Weg heißt Zum Wahnenbusch wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ca 40 km Wendepunkt ist die Halde bei Hückelhoven. Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. April 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Hallo Friedhelm ich muss für morgen leider absagen meine Frau hat andere Pläne leider. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## geppi (13. April 2017)

Hi Friedhelm, nach langem würd ich dich gerne nochmal begleiten. Carbonland liegt ja quasi vor der Tür. 
11.00 Uhr in Tenholt?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Gudyo (13. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
@Dieter: kenn ich 
@geppi: Schön, freu mich schon, Hasso kommt auch und da ich ja weis wo dein Haus wohnt können wir gerne bei dir losfahren. Wären dann so kurz vor 11 bei dir.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## geppi (13. April 2017)

Alles klar, dann bis morgen.


----------



## Gudyo (14. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, sehr schöne Runde heute, hab so manchen Trail wieder gefunden, der sich zwar in mein Gedächtnis gebrannt, aber trotz GPS auf meinen Runden verborgen blieb. Danke auch für die schnelle Rückfahrt nach dem Speichenbruch. Als Fazit bleibt die Erkenntnis, dass man die Heimatkunde-Runden immer mal wieder fahren kann ohne das es langweilig wird. Dafür ein fettes Dankeschön an Reigi!! Frohes Osterfest und Dienstag 18 Uhr PP SH, erscheinen oder weinen!


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. April 2017)

Hallo Friedhelm,
Dienstag wieder um 17.15 an der Unterführung Wolfskull.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (18. April 2017)

Für Sonntag"......


----------



## mountain 31 (19. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hiermit melde ich mich mal vorsichtig zurück. Nach zwei gesundheitlich miesen Jahren traue ich mich so langsam wieder aufs Bike.
Werde hier die Augen auf halten und mich langsam mal wieder anschließen. Wenn es mir noch zu lang oder zu schnell wird lass ich mich hinten rausfallen. bitte schon mal um Verständnis das ich erst wieder richtig in Tritt kommen muss.

Bis bald mal im Wald.

Beste Grüße
Marco


----------



## Gudyo (19. April 2017)

Schön von dir zu hören Marco. Im Moment ist es etwas sehr ruhig geworden hier im Forum. Die allermeisten sind in Reigis Facebook-Gruppe und verabreden sich auch dort. Du bist natürlich ein gern gesehener Gast, wir treffen uns Dienstags am PP Süchtelner Höhe und am kommenden Freitag um 15 Uhr am Cafe Waldfrieden. Wäre zum Einstieg doch ne schöne Runde durch die Landwehr. Tempo natürlich alters- und gewichtsgerecht im sehr moderaten Bereich. 
Gruß Friedhelm
@Tegelen: Sonntag Familientag sonst gern.


----------



## Lübke27 (20. April 2017)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Hiermit melde ich mich mal vorsichtig zurück. Nach zwei gesundheitlich miesen Jahren traue ich mich so langsam wieder aufs Bike.
> Werde hier die Augen auf halten und mich langsam mal wieder anschließen. Wenn es mir noch zu lang oder zu schnell wird lass ich mich hinten rausfallen. bitte schon mal um Verständnis das ich erst wieder richtig in Tritt kommen muss.
> ...



Hey Marco,

schön von Dir zu hören. Ich habe nun auch schon 3 gesundheitlich miese Jahre hinter mir. Naja, eigentlich gehts mir immer noch nicht so richtig gut, aber egal. Sitze aber seit 3 Wochen auch mal wieder auf dem Rad.
Fazit: Meine Muskeln sind weg. Und das ist nicht übertrieben. Sie sind weg. Einfach so. Ich fahre zur Zeit alleine und endecke die Langsamkeit.
Ich habe sogar das Gefühl bergab langsam zu fahren.

Ich bin die letzten Dienstage immer ab PP Hoher Busch gefahren. Start gegen 18.00 Uhr. Ungefähr ne Stunde. Da schaffe ich dann so 10km über die Höhen. Können ja kurz über FB, hier oder per sms (Whatsapp hab ich nicht) schreiben. Handynr ist geblieben.

Die Heinsberger fahren Touren, da schlacker ich nur müde mit den Ohren. Die Strecken würd ich nicht mal mit nem Motorrad schaffen.


----------



## pAn1c (22. April 2017)

Hey Jungs, braucht jemand von euch noch einen Laufradsatz? Dt Swiss 350er Naben, XM 401 Felgen und belastungsgerechte Sapim Speichen in Silber ( Race und Laser). PN an mich.

Am nächsten Dienstag versuche ich, mich ab PP SH mit dran zu hängen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## mountain 31 (23. April 2017)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Hey Marco,
> 
> schön von Dir zu hören. Ich habe nun auch schon 3 gesundheitlich miese Jahre hinter mir. Naja, eigentlich gehts mir immer noch nicht so richtig gut, aber egal. Sitze aber seit 3 Wochen auch mal wieder auf dem Rad.
> Fazit: Meine Muskeln sind weg. Und das ist nicht übertrieben. Sie sind weg. Einfach so. Ich fahre zur Zeit alleine und endecke die Langsamkeit.
> ...


schön das du auch wieder auf dem Rad sitzt. Der Dienstag ist eigentlich nicht der beste Tag für mich aber ich probiers mal übernächste Woche einzurichten. gestern auch mal locker alleine durch die SüHö geradelt. Waren für mich einige 5Tausender dabei


----------



## Cheffabrik (24. April 2017)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, braucht jemand von euch noch einen Laufradsatz? Dt Swiss 350er Naben, XM 401 Felgen und belastungsgerechte Sapim Speichen in Silber ( Race und Laser). PN an mich.
> 
> Am nächsten Dienstag versuche ich, mich ab PP SH mit dran zu hängen.
> 
> ...



hallo Chris, nehm ich !


----------



## geppi (24. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
würde mich gerne, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen in Ordnung ist und ich es zeitlich schaffe, morgen in den SH mal dran hängen. Habt ihr eine genaue Uhrzeit und eine Adresse vom Treffpunkt für mein Navi?
@Friedhelm, oder fährst du von dir aus? Dann könnte ich zu dir kommen. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Gudyo (24. April 2017)

Hallo Andreas, ich fahre vom Hohen Busch aus wegen Fahrgemeinschaft. Dort können wir uns gerne treffen. 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/St...e54f6b205606cbf6!8m2!3d51.2606997!4d6.3699809

Treff ist 17.30 dort, wir fahren dann die 3 km hoch bis zum PP SH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geppi (24. April 2017)

Danke Friedhelm, 
dann sag ich mal bis morgen.

Gruß


----------



## ambition (24. April 2017)

Hallo,

Gestern die Bakenbos Challenge 2017 in Tegelen (Venlo) gefahren. Die Organisation war super bei herrlichem Wetter. Kurze Zusammenfassung: Um 10 gestartet mit nummer 488. Am Start gab es einen DJ auf einem LKW. Start entlang Chateau d‘ Holtmühle Richtung Egypte (Ägypten) ohne Wüste aber schön Grün. Weiter entlang Naturschutzgebiet Joamerdal. Da kommen die erste Höhenmeter. Für die Teilnehmer gab es auf mehrere Stellen wahlweise Schwierig (Challenge) oder Einfach. Und Schwierig bedeutet hier das es eigentlich nicht zu schaffen war mit 25% Steigung. Dann dürften wir durch das VVV Venlo Stadion „De Koel“ fahren. Weiter auf den Trails neben der Bahnstrecke Viersen – Venlo. Dann erholen auf ein Stück Flachland Richtung Spielplatz „Klein Zwitserland”. Überquerung Autobahn A61 Richtung Halde Wambach mit einem Anstieg wie auf einer Alpenwiese, aber leider viel zu kurz. Zum Abschluss selbstverständlich einen tolle Downhill. Weiter die Trails in „Brouwers Gat“, eine Sandgrube. Glücklich kam dann die Pflegestelle an Maalbeker Höhe, mit Bananen, Kekse und Sport-trank.
Der zweite Teil hat riesig Spaß gemacht, war aber auch den schwierigste Teil. Es war ständig auf und ab mit unendlich vielen Trails. Die Grenze wird mehrmals passiert bis an Brachter Wald. Dann wieder nördlich durch ein nicht offizielles Bikepark. Mehrere Bach Durchquerungen und schöne Aussichten. Nach 46 Km war es schluss mit über 400 Höhenmeter. Ausschilderung war erste Klasse. Am Ende für jeden Teilnehmer noch ein Geschenk. Diese 3. CTF war sehr schön, gespannt was die nächstes Jahr wieder neues erfinden.






Mein Fotoalbum: https://goo.gl/photos/NNQ76n8C45jyPpF17

Bilder Organisation: https://www.facebook.com/bakenboschallenge

Aftermovie mit Drone: 
Die Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=salurmjdejkavamw&language=de&client=summit (Kannst du so nicht komplett nachfahren, weil es gibt Privatgrundstücke).


Groeten, Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (25. April 2017)

Schöner Bericht Frank! Hatte eigentlich gedacht die fahren mehr Richtung Brunsum aber so kann man sich irren. 
Bis bald mal


----------



## Gudyo (28. April 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Hubert kündigt für das lange WE schönes Wetter an, dass will ich ausnutzen. Für Montag hab ich mir gedacht dem Krausberg an der Ahr noch mal die Gelegenheit zu bieten mir meine Grenzen aufzuzeigen. Start wäre dann wieder oberhalb von Altenahr an der Hütte so gegen 11 Uhr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P. (29. April 2017)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Hiermit melde ich mich mal vorsichtig zurück. Nach zwei gesundheitlich miesen Jahren traue ich mich so langsam wieder aufs Bike.
> Werde hier die Augen auf halten und mich langsam mal wieder anschließen. Wenn es mir noch zu lang oder zu schnell wird lass ich mich hinten rausfallen. bitte schon mal um Verständnis das ich erst wieder richtig in Tritt kommen muss.
> ...



Hi Marco,
mir geht es genauso wie dir. Ich fahre auch seit ca. 3 Wochen wieder. Kondition ist keine vorhanden, aber mit der Zeit kommt diese bestimmt wieder. Habe mir vorgenommen erst mal alleine zu Radeln bis mir meine Kondition erlaubt mich wieder einer Gruppe anzuschliessen. Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal unterwegs.

MfG

Olli


----------



## pAn1c (29. April 2017)

So langsam füllt es sich hier ja wieder[emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (29. April 2017)

Schön auch von dir was zu hören Olli, egal ob mit oder ohne Kondition, ihr seid alle gern gesehene Mitfahrer!


----------



## mountain 31 (29. April 2017)

Werde morgen mal das Wetter ausnutzen und ein Ründchen drehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Landmichel (30. April 2017)

Guten Morgen, heute 10:00 SH-Runde (20 km, moderates Tempo). Start am Kinderponyhof. Weitere Mitfahrer immer willkommen. Gruß Michael


----------



## mountain 31 (30. April 2017)

10 Uhr schaff ich nicht.  Ist SH immer noch Süchtelner Höhen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ambition (4. Mai 2017)

Hey,
Wer will kann mitmachen bei der Dutch Mountainbike Trail Awards. Gibt deine Stimme (Anonym) und einmalig an deine Lieblingsstrecke in NL und hilfst so die Freiwilliger als Dankeschön für ihre Arbeit.
http://mtbtrailawards.com/Stem.html

Groeten, Frank.


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. Mai 2017)

Wer fährt morgen eine Tour? Wann und wohin? 


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo Dieter, kann am WE leider nicht, Mein Rad muss nächste Woche in die Werkstatt. Gruß Michael


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Mai 2017)

Morgen 18:00 PP SH jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Lehrerandi (8. Mai 2017)

Wir würden morgen das erste mal mitfahren wenns ok ist? Haben allerdings e-mtb. Ist der Parkplatz am sportpark Süchtelner Höhen gemeint? 

Gruß Andi und Tina


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Mai 2017)

Morgen Andi und Tina,
Ihr könnt gerne mitfahren, wenn ihr euch das antun wollt bin nicht so schnell unterwegs. Genau der Parkplatz ist gemeint. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (10. Mai 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Also am Samstag treffen wir uns um 10:15 am PP SH. Ziel ist Horst (NL) Bei schlechtem Wetter einfach mal ins Forum schauen.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Wie sieht es Freitag aus? So ab 15:00 könnte ich Hinsbeck und Wankumer-Heide anbieten.


----------



## HotteV (10. Mai 2017)

Über die 61 geht es nicht nach Horst am Wochenende. Die Sperren die Bahn hinter Venlo

http://m.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/v...nlo-wird-am-wochenende-gesperrt-aid-1.6809292


----------



## pAn1c (10. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, nur in Richtung Roermond.


----------



## Lehrerandi (10. Mai 2017)

Hi Dieter, Samstag sind wir dabei, ich wahrscheinlich auch am Freitag. Wetter müssen wir mal schauen, im min sieht es nicht so gut aus...


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich sag mal 15:15 bin ich am PP SH, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Einfach kurz vorher mal ins Forum schauen, wenn dann sag ich hier ab.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Lehrerandi (11. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen, ich kann morgen leider doch nicht, ist leider was dazwischengekommen, aber Samstag steht bei uns! 

Gruß andi und Tina


----------



## Helsing (11. Mai 2017)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> Also am Samstag treffen wir uns um 10:15 am PP SH. Ziel ist Horst (NL) Bei schlechtem Wetter einfach mal ins Forum schauen.
> 
> Gruß Dieter
> ...


Geht es dann mit dem Bike von PP SH nach Horst????


----------



## pAn1c (11. Mai 2017)

Ne du, das wäre was hart. Wir fahren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, von Süchteln aus mit dem Auto nach Horst.


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Hasso ich kann dich morgen mitnehmen Töchterchen ist krank.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotteV (12. Mai 2017)

So wie es aussieht werde ich morgen auch anwesend sein.


----------



## pAn1c (12. Mai 2017)

Wie wird das Wetter nach eurer Information?


----------



## HotteV (12. Mai 2017)

Bewölkt. Morgens aber noch gut


----------



## pAn1c (12. Mai 2017)

Ich komme auf Regen ab 10 Uhr


----------



## Helsing (12. Mai 2017)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ich komme auf Regen ab 10 Uhr


 Ab 12Uhr ist mit örtlichen Schauer und Gewitter zurechnen, d.h. es kann,aber muss nicht unbedingt nass werden


----------



## Hasso Reynders (12. Mai 2017)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Hasso ich kann dich morgen mitnehmen Töchterchen ist krank.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Danke für dein Angebot,bin für morgen aber raus.Bis Dienstag.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (13. Mai 2017)

Stundengenaue Wettervorhersage Horst:
https://www.buienradar.nl/weer/horst/nl/2753591/5daagse
Ab 12, 44% Chance auf Schauer, wie @Helsing sagt:


Helsing schrieb:


> es kann,aber muss nicht unbedingt nass werden


Ich würde sagen: einfach fahren und trockene Kleidung im Wagen.


----------



## Helsing (13. Mai 2017)

Helsing schrieb:


> Geht es dann mit dem Bike von PP SH nach Horst????


Wo ist denn der genaue Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit in Horst??? Für mich ist es kürzer, direkt nach Horst zufahren!


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Mai 2017)

Helsing schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der genaue Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit in Horst??? Für mich ist es kürzer, direkt nach Horst zufahren!


Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz direkt am Eingang. Werden so um 10:45-11:00 dort ankommen


----------



## ambition (13. Mai 2017)

Danke an Dieter und die Mitbiker(in) für den heutigen Tour. Horst hat riesig Spaß gemacht 
Leider @Helsing nicht gesehen am Start.


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Mai 2017)

Ich hab zu danken, war ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten.
Schreit nach Wiederholung.Schönes Restwochenende.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Helsing (13. Mai 2017)

ambition schrieb:


> Danke an Dieter und die Mitbiker(in) für den heutigen Tour. Horst hat riesig Spaß gemacht
> Leider @Helsing nicht gesehen am Start.


Ja, leider bin ich von meiner Baustelle nicht weggekommen und dachte auch mit Treffpunkt Eingang es handelt sich um eine CTF


----------



## ambition (13. Mai 2017)

@Helsing : Als Hilfe hier der „Eingang“ von Horst auf Google MyMaps.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...AYuLahXRMY&ll=51.42328156442923,6.001815&z=12
Es ist also keine CTF aber eine Permanente MTB Strecke die du ohne GPS fahren kannst. Ist gut ausgeschildert, falsch fahren geht dort nicht weil 100% Singletrail über fast 20 Km. 
Alle Permanenten in NL findest du hier: http://www.mtbroutes.nl/ 
Von Viersen aus kann man in einer Autostunde fast 35 Strecken erreichen. Die Top 3 ist: Horst - Parkstadt Nr.1,2,3 und 4 (auch Brunssum genannt) - Overloon.


----------



## Helsing (14. Mai 2017)

ambition schrieb:


> @Helsing : Als Hilfe hier der „Eingang“ von Horst auf Google MyMaps.
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1s2vvZGnzhbV2YVNjsAYuLahXRMY&ll=51.42328156442923,6.001815&z=12
> Es ist also keine CTF aber eine Permanente MTB Strecke die du ohne GPS fahren kannst. Ist gut ausgeschildert, falsch fahren geht dort nicht weil 100% Singletrail über fast 20 Km.
> Alle Permanenten in NL findest du hier: http://www.mtbroutes.nl/
> Von Viersen aus kann man in einer Autostunde fast 35 Strecken erreichen. Die Top 3 ist: Horst - Parkstadt Nr.1,2,3 und 4 (auch Brunssum genannt) - Overloon.


Vielen Dank für die Infos. habe es mir sofort angeschaut und werde mal einige Touren nachfahren!!!
Komme gerade aus Aachen zurück, auch sehr schöne Touren möglich


----------



## ambition (14. Mai 2017)

Aachen hört sich gut an. Wenn du mal mich/uns als Guide die Aachener Gegend zeigt bin ich gerne dabei. Wird wahrscheinlich eine bessere Kondition gefragt als auf die Meinwegtrails .


----------



## Gudyo (14. Mai 2017)

Schweinebande, da fährt man mit nem 300 m langen Pott durch 3000 Jahre Geschichte, muss sich nackige Griechen bei der Gymnastik vorstellen, Ringelrein(Sirtaki) tanzen , Ouzo saufen und an einer lebensgroßen Sissi-Statue Interesse heucheln und ihr fahrt nach Horst, na Bravo!! Mit anderen Worten, bin wieder (an) im Land. Dienstag 18 Uhr PP SH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Mai 2017)

Morgen Friedhelm,
Da kannst du uns am Dienstag ja einiges erzählen also 18:00 wie immer PP SH. Was hast du Samstag vor? Michael wollte an die Ahr.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. Mai 2017)

Friedhelm ,morgen 17:15 Brücke Wolfskuhl ?

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (17. Mai 2017)

Sorry Hasso, hatte Dieter abgesagt. Sehe aus wie ein Hamster nach der Operation am Kiefer, hatte mir das anders vorgestellt aber für diese Woche geht gar nix.


----------



## Helsing (17. Mai 2017)

ambition schrieb:


> Aachen hört sich gut an. Wenn du mal mich/uns als Guide die Aachener Gegend zeigt bin ich gerne dabei. Wird wahrscheinlich eine bessere Kondition gefragt als auf die Meinwegtrails .


Sorry, im Aachenerwald kenn ich mich nicht aus, habe mich auch einer Gruppe mit Guide angeschlossen, aber gerne können wir diese Tour nachfahren.


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Mai 2017)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Sorry Hasso, ..... Sehe aus wie ein Hamster nach der Operation am Kiefer, hatte mir das anders vorgestellt aber für diese Woche geht gar nix.


Gute besserung Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (17. Mai 2017)

Helsing schrieb:


> Sorry, im Aachenerwald kenn ich mich nicht aus, habe mich auch einer Gruppe mit Guide angeschlossen, aber gerne können wir diese Tour nachfahren.


Hey Uwe,

Hab mir mal einiges Bildmaterial angeschaut ins Internet von Aachenerwald. Ich glaube das ist mich eine Nummer zu Groß. Ich traue mich da nicht auf diesen Downhills und bin da nur eine Bremse. Ich kann als Flachländer hier zuhause nirgend wo üben, also mit meinem Hardtail komme ich bestimmt schnell oben, aber runter muss ich absteigen. Auf der Ratheimer H. bin ich da nur runter gefahren weil du vor mir gefahren hast. Aber es gibt hier bestimmt mehrere Biker die sich doch trauen in Aachernerwald.

@Friedhelm; komm schnell wieder aufs Bike, du hast ja schon eine schöne Tour in Horst verpasst. Gute Besserung.

Gruß Frank.


----------



## stempelchen64 (18. Mai 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
am Sonntag treffen wir uns d.h. Christian, Christoph, Andi mit besserer Hälfte und ich um 14:00 in Bocholt (Ponyhofrunde). Wer Lust hat mitzufahren einfach dranhängen.

Gruß Dieter


Die Runde hat ca. 35-40km


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Mai 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Dienstag 18:00 PP SH

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (22. Mai 2017)

Hi Dieter, deine Pedale sind bestellt und meiner Schnauze geht es deutlich besser. Werde versuchen morgen da zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Samstag ?


----------



## Helsing (27. Mai 2017)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Samstag ?


 und Sonntag?


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. Mai 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Dienstag 18:00 PP SH wie sagt Friedhelm immer erscheinen oder weinen

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (29. Mai 2017)

Bin da, sofern uns nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.
PS: Pedale sind da!


----------



## pAn1c (29. Mai 2017)

Werde mich, wenn alles passt, auch anschließen.


----------



## ambition (29. Mai 2017)

In Horst wird momentan gewarnt für einen Bussard. Wie vor ein Jahr ist der Greifvogel wieder zurück. Die Meldungen beziehen sich auf Kilometer 1,5 und 14. Dort wird gewarnt mit Schilder. Es gibt bisher noch keine Meldungen von Attacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (29. Mai 2017)

OHA, der verteidigt bestimmt seinen Horst (Nest) [emoji28]


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2017)

Ohh.. ein Wortspiel!


----------



## Landmichel (1. Juni 2017)

Gute Nachricht: Die Dornbuscher Landwehr ist komplett frei geräumt und wieder befahrbar. Da hat wohl einer Ärger bekommen... Allen gute Fahrt Michael

Gesendet von meinem ROBBY mit Tapatalk


----------



## pAn1c (1. Juni 2017)

Das hört sich doch gut an[emoji106]


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. Juni 2017)

Morgen zusammen 
Also morgen Treffpunkt weißer Stein an der Kneipe um 11:00. Sonntag 10:30 Treffpunkt Ponyhof Bocholt. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (2. Juni 2017)

@Dornbusch-Trail: Die ganze Nummer gab es schon vor 8-9 Jahren, da hat auch einer versucht seinen Willen mittels Barrikaden durchzusetzen, bis die Kreis Polizeibehörde deutlich gemacht hat, dass es sich um einen öffentlichen Weg für Füßgänger, Reiter UND Radfahrer handelt. Naja, siegt doch mal der gesunde Menschenverstand und wir werden da auch sicherlich nix kaputt machen!


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin leider für morgen raus meine bessere Hälfte hat andere Pläne.
Wie sieht's denn Dienstag aus 18:00 PP SH.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (4. Juni 2017)

Zu früh gefreut: Die Baumstämme liegen wieder! Komme mir langsam vor wie in Schilda. Werde nächste Woche eine E-Mail an die Landschaftsbehörde und die Lokalredaktion der RP senden. 

Gesendet von meinem ROBBY mit Tapatalk


----------



## ambition (5. Juni 2017)

Sontag, 11. Juni 2017: Sommer CTF Liessel (NL)





Start: Sportpark de Smeltkroes, Monseigneur Berkvensstraat 82, 5757 BK Liessel
(20 Min. ab Grenzübergang A40 oder A61)

Gruß Frank.

Ps. CTF's in NL und D sind im Sommer selten, aber die Belgier haben eine riese Auswahl. Insbesondere Ardennen. Sehe dafür die Belgische Version: http://www.mtb-you.be/default.asp?contentid=421 (Provinzen: LUIK/NAM/LUX)


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. Juni 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
Heute 18:00 PP SH.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (6. Juni 2017)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> Heute 18:00 PP SH.
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Bis gleich[emoji106]


----------



## julem (10. Juni 2017)

Starte morgen um 8.30 in Liessel,Suche noch Mitfahrer.


----------



## Gudyo (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Vorschlag für kommenden Donnerstag : 1. Erkelenzer CTF Start bis 10 Uhr. Sofern das Wetter passt fahren Dieter und ich. Weitere Mitfahrer gern gesehen.


----------



## Helsing (11. Juni 2017)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Vorschlag für kommenden Donnerstag : 1. Erkelenzer CTF Start bis 10 Uhr. Sofern das Wetter passt fahren Dieter und ich. Weitere Mitfahrer gern gesehen.


Um welche Uhrzeit wollt Ihr ab Erkelenz die CTF starten???


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juni 2017)

Denke so kurz vor 10


----------



## geppi (11. Juni 2017)

Hi Friedhelm, 
ich würde mich gerne anschließen. Wollte bei mir so 9.15-9.30 Uhr los. Sollen wir uns dort treffen? Anmeldeschluß ist glaub ich um 10.00 Uhr. Hatte vor die 52 km zu fahren. 
http://www.erc-ev.de/termine/ctf


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen treffen wir uns Haus Waldfrieden um 18:00.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juni 2017)

Nabend zusammen,
Donnerstag 9. 15 Uhr Start in Erkelenz.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juni 2017)

Auch wenn es uncool ist nach einem eigenen post nachzulegen kann ich zur 1. CTF Erkelenz nur gutes berichten, Zu 4. haben wir die Runde aufgenommen und hatten schon nach 7 km die ernüchternde Erkenntnis, das die wirklich guten Sachen leider nicht genehmigt worden sind. Unschlüssig ob wir 30 oder 50 fahren war spätestens am der Streckenteilung klar das wir die grosse Runde nehmen. Als uns an der 2. Verpflegung die Frage nach der Startzeit gestellt wurde war uns klar, das wir (MTB´ler) die wirklichen Genussfahrer sind, wir überlassen den Dackelschneidern gern die Jagd nach der Bestzeit. Wir hatten Spass und es war sehr angenehm mit euch zu fahren, nachdem ich nunmehr noch 2 Stunden unseren Keller trockenlegen durfte werde ich mich jetzt mit einer guten Flasche Chardonay abschiessen, Am Samstag schauen wir mal was geht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietbert (16. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine Teilnahme und die lobenden Worte,
leider mussten wir die Strecke 3 mal `entschärfen" und die schönsten Trails raus nehmen. Insgesamt hatte die CTF nur  72 Teilnehmer. Da stellt sich die Frage ob sich der immense Arbeitsaufwand angefangen von den Behördengängen bis zu den Aus- und Abschilderungen der Strecken gelohnt hat? Wenn alle Teilnehmer zufrieden waren sind wir es auch.
Dieter


----------



## mountain 31 (19. Juni 2017)

War das lange Wochenende im Urlaub sonst hätte ich mich auch mal wieder an eine ctf rangetraut. Morgen später Nachmittag oder früher Abend jemand für ein Ründchen zu begeistern? Habe schon ein wenig trainieren können weiß aber noch nicht ob ich euer Tempo schon mitgehen kann. Also wenn es gemütlicher geht hab ich nix dagegen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gudyo (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Marco bin heute leider raus wegen Arbeit.


----------



## Gudyo (22. Juni 2017)

Uncool die 2. langsam hab ich das Gefühl selbstgespräche zu führen
Freitag werde ich hier in Ratingen die "Rund um die Golfplätze"- vom Lauftreff Erkrath nachfahren.  Etwas über 30 km mit teils knackigen Anstiegen im Gerresheimer Forrest. Treff wäre an der Schwarzbachklinik gegen 14.00 Uhr. Tempo altersgerecht und der Hitze angepassst also nix für Einzelzeitfahren. Für Samstag hab ich noch nix vor und richte mich da mal auf was gemütliches mit materialbedingter Zurückhaltung seitens Stempelchen ein, lilalaune Tour mit Eiskaffee-Stop entlang der Niers wäre sowas


----------



## mountain 31 (23. Juni 2017)

Hört sich eigentlich sehr gut an, kann aber leider dieses WE nicht!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen 18:00 PP SH wer Lust hat mitzufahren einfach dranhängen.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (26. Juni 2017)

werde da sein


----------



## Hasso Reynders (26. Juni 2017)

Bin auch dabei.Friedhelm, werde um 17:15 an der Brücke Wolfskuhl sein.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (27. Juni 2017)

Sorry Hasso, fahre gleich zum Hohen Busch, hab mein Bike im Auto, können uns gerne da am Bismarckturm treffen


----------



## mountain 31 (3. Juli 2017)

Morgen Sühö?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Juli 2017)

Morgen 18:00 PP SH.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (4. Juli 2017)

Da simmer dabei!


----------



## mountain 31 (4. Juli 2017)

Schöne Runde! Danke fürs mitziehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen,
es hat mir auch großen Spaß gemacht mit euch. Für Freitag plane ich ne Runde durch die westliche Landwehren (Richtung Rickelrath), Start wäre PMS um 15.00 Uhr. @Mountain31: Ein gpx mit Schlucht und 8.bahn hab ich nicht gefunden aber würde dich gern begleiten. Wann und wo soll es den losgehen? @Stempelchen: Das AMS scheint ja fertig zu haben, würde den Rahmen gerne demontieren denn ich glaube noch nicht so recht, dass da nix mehr geht. Wenn du was zum fahren brauchst gib laut, zur Not musst du mein "Pfuscherbike" nehmen


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Juli 2017)

Schlucht und 8er Bahn ist der Plan für morgen.....


----------



## mountain 31 (6. Juli 2017)

Freitag kann ich leider nicht! Hab vor Samstag zu fahren. Vielleicht Green Tubes , wenn noch jemand Bock hat. Wenn keiner schlucht und Achterbahn als gpx hat hänge ich mich in den nächste Wochen irgendwann mal ran. Ist einfach zu lange her als das ich das alleine wiederfinde.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Juli 2017)

Morgen zusammen,
bin für heute leider raus, aber morgen könnte ich. Mounain31 was sind die Green Tubes? Friedhelm du kannst dir gerne das AMS mal genauer anschauen.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (7. Juli 2017)

Landwehr Mg=Green Tubes oder auch Hell of Bromelen . Da Samstag wieder Tauwetter für Dicke angesagt ist werde ich eine kreislaufschonende Runde Richtung Dahlheim drehen über Rickelrath,Wegberg Rakys Reich an der Mühle schau ich dann mal.Start 11 Uhr Pms.


----------



## mountain 31 (7. Juli 2017)

Green tubes ist ne Landwehrrunde um Mönchengladbach. Siehst du auf reigis Seite. Kann sein das die zu dieser Jahreszeit zugewachsen ist. Weiß ich nicht. Wenn Friedhelm es zulässt können wir uns ja seiner Runde anschließen. Kreislaufschonend hört sich gut an. Uhrzeit passt. Weiß nur nicht was PMS ist. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multichris66 (7. Juli 2017)

Paul-Moor-Schule. Am Kuhbaum in Mönchengladbach-Hardt.


----------



## mountain 31 (7. Juli 2017)

Danke. @Friedhelm: fährst du von da direkt mitm Rad los?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Juli 2017)

Wir treffen uns um 11:00 bei Friedhelm.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## mountain 31 (7. Juli 2017)

Wo ist das?
Gruß 
Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Juli 2017)

Wir können uns um 10:30 am PP SH treffen und dann weiter mit dem Auto zu Friedhelm. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (8. Juli 2017)

@marco: Hast PN mit Adresse
Schön, Männer bis gleich, freu mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (8. Juli 2017)

Komme direkt zum Friedhelm!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gudyo (8. Juli 2017)

Hat großen Spaß gemacht heute. Wenn Mann die Sattelstütze bis Dienstag aus dem  Arsch rauskriegt gerne wieder 18 Uhr PP SH  (HT ist halt nur was für echte Kerle ) 
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## mountain 31 (8. Juli 2017)

Top! Sehr schöne Tour heut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Juli 2017)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen,schöne Tour. Tja dann bin ich halt eine Mimi,hab jetzt Rücken. Wünsche ein schönes Restwochenende.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Juli 2017)

Morgen wird bei mir unsicher. Mir haben sie heute mein Auto gestohlen und ich hab noch ne Menge zu organisieren. Nächstes Bierchen geht dann natürlich auf mich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Juli 2017)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Morgen wird bei mir unsicher. Mir haben sie heute mein Auto gestohlen und ich hab noch ne Menge zu organisieren. Nächstes Bierchen geht dann natürlich auf mich.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sone Schweinerei  hoffentlich kriegen die den Sack  Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (11. Juli 2017)

Bin für Heute auch raus. Man sieht sich in 4 Wochen


----------



## stempelchen64 (14. Juli 2017)

Morgen zusammen,

bin für das kommende WE leider raus. Nächste Woche Diensttag 18:00 PP SH.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (15. Juli 2017)

Morgen: CTF Asten. 30 oder 45 KM.
Von 8 bis 11 Uhr starten für nur 3 Euro.
20 Autominuten ab Grenzübergang A40 oder A61

Gruß, Frank.

Ps. Dieses Wochenende Sperrung permanente Trails Nummer 2 in Landgraaf, wegen Niederländische Meisterschaft Mountainbiken. Info: http://mtbclub-discovery.nl/kalender/nederlands-kampioenschap-mountainbike/


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Juli 2017)

Kinders bierbörse lohnt sich   3 Bier und a.v.t.

 


Das erste Mord und Totschlag mit 7.2 das zweite sanmichlaus mit 14 und das dritte Busch ambree mit 12.
Und die Lampe ist an


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Juli 2017)

Morgen weißer Stein so um 11:00 jemand Interesse mitzufahren? 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Helsing (22. Juli 2017)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen weißer Stein so um 11:00 jemand Interesse mitzufahren?
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Bin dabei! Treffpunkt Weißer Stein am Parkplatz oder Lokal? Uhrzeit Punkt 11.00Uhr?


----------



## ambition (22. Juli 2017)

Werde mich, wenn alles passt mit Anreise, auch anschließen.


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo Frank, 
die Tour war heute. Schade,hoffentlich beim nächsten mal Frank. Zur Tour kann ich nur sagen immer wieder schön mit netten Leuten Michael und Uwe. Bin ziemlich platt!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (22. Juli 2017)

Oops! Oke, bis nächsten Mal.


----------



## Helsing (23. Juli 2017)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> die Tour war heute. Schade,hoffentlich beim nächsten mal Frank. Zur Tour kann ich nur sagen immer wieder schön mit netten Leuten Michael und Uwe. Bin ziemlich platt!
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Waren immerhin 74KM und 540HM Schnitt 18km/h, da darf Mann platt sein  
Habt Ihr den Weg durch das Depot gut gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen,
Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten sind wir gut durchgekommen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (25. Juli 2017)

Helsing schrieb:


> Waren immerhin 74KM und 540HM Schnitt 18km/h


Respekt !!

Neue Permanente MTB-Strecke Parkstad Limburg (NL).

Ort: Landgraaf

Strecke der Niederländische Meisterschaft MTB 2017, 3 Km.
Beschilderung: Rot auf Weiß.
Start: Hinter Reithalle, Overstehofweg, Landgraaf

Strecke ist gebaut auf Halde Wilheminaberg.

Die permanente Erweiterung von Strecke Nummer 2 ist sehr technisch und deswegen nur für MTBler mit Erfahrung geeignet. Wer sich nicht traut an die steile Abfahrten, bitte die schwarze Beschilderung Chicken Way nutzen. Rockgarten Inklusive.

Bei Querung Halfpipe Richtung Wurzel Downhill, hat Verkehr von oben Rechts Vorfahrt. Vorsicht!

Mehr Info: http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1128/Parkstad-Landgraaf(ParcoursNK2017)

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (31. Juli 2017)

Tach zusammen, ziemlich wenig los hier! Also dann mal ein Bericht aus dem Salzburger Land. Umdenken prägt die Gegend, mittlerweile gibt man hier Wanderwege unter dem Begriff "FAIR PLAY TRAIL" frei und einige sind gar nicht fair wir ich heute erfahren durfte. Schaltwerk abgerissen auf dem Wetterkreuz Trail, dank des hiesigen Bike-Guru Martin ( Martins Bike Shop Unken) aber schnell ein Stevens E-Bike als Ersatz und fürs Çube erst mal Pause. Das Abenteuer geht weiter! Gruß Gudyo


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Hallo Friedhelm ich hoffe das die Aktion nicht so teuer wird, und hoffendlich eine einmalige Angelegenheit ist. Morgen eine Runde SH so gegen 18:00 Treffpunkt wäre der PP. Bei Interesse bitte kurz melden.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## mountain 31 (3. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen! Zu spät reingeguckt. Kriege das auf dem Handy irgendwie mit der Benachrichtigung nicht hin. Nächste schauen wir nochmal. Muss ja das neue Rad von Dieter noch begutachten!
Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountain 31 (3. August 2017)

"Nächste Woche "


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. August 2017)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Zu spät reingeguckt. Kriege das auf dem Handy irgendwie mit der Benachrichtigung nicht hin. Nächste schauen wir nochmal. Muss ja das neue Rad von Dieter noch begutachten!
> Gruß Marco
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hallo Marco 
Mit nächster Woche das wird nix. Bin ab morgen im Urlaub,aber der Friedhelm ist glaube ich nächste Woche wieder da. Das Rad kannst'e dir ja in drei Wochen anschauen, vorausgesetzt es überlebt den anstehenden Urlaub.

Gruß   Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (4. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen Auto ist gepackt.  Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich euch, es ist sehr heiss in den Bergen also übertreib es nicht . Wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet Dienstag 18 Uhr PP SH.


----------



## mountain 31 (5. August 2017)

Dann gute Fahrt euch beiden und schönen Urlaub Dieter! Habe die Woche noch 8 Tage Dolomiten gebucht [emoji87]
Bis jetzt ist die Vorhersage für Dienstag schlecht[emoji939]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (14. August 2017)

Hallo,
Neben die neue permanente Strecke in Parkstad passiert noch mehr in Süd Limburg. Auch Maastricht bekommt endlich seine permanente MTB Strecke. Anfang September wird angefangen mit dem Bau. In November soll gefahren werden können. 
Maastricht soll Teil werden der Euregio MTB Strecken, wo auch die Parkstad (Landgraaf) Strecken zu gehören.

Wo zu finden? Hier auf Google Maps, Sint Pietersberg:
https://www.google.nl/maps/@50.8147835,5.6858208,2253m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Gudyo (15. August 2017)

He Frank, danke für die Infos, da passiert ja ne ganze Menge bei euch. Hier blockiert der emsige Förster immer wieder die Trails die bereits seit jahrzehnten bestehen mit dem einzigen Erfolg, dass man die Hindernisse halt umfährt. Heute soll der Himmel seine Pforten öffnen also ist heut Ruhetag für mich. Am Samstag steht der Minienduro an ab 10 Uhr Dahlheimer Mühle.Wird bestimmt lustig da ich die Runde bisher nur falschrum kenne  hoffentlich spielt der Sommer noch mal mit. Ich fahre ab Sportplatz Oberkrüchten an 9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt


----------



## ambition (16. August 2017)

Hey Friedhelm	  

Fährst Du die MiniEnduro Strecke 2 Mal? Jetzt Samstag selber und den 26. August mit den Heinsberger? Den 26. passt mir nicht. Will den 27. bei der erste Aachener CTF am Start stehen, allerdings gegen 11 Uhr. Info: https://www.facebook.com/events/817788078397227/
Fotos Aachen 27-08-2017: https://photos.app.goo.gl/8k453TcOXrM9ZoyD2
Habe selber noch den Niederrhein Halbmarathon von MTB Heinsberg gefahren. Sehr schön! Leider ist entlang De Wittsee ein Fahrradverbot eingestellt worden. Schade. Habe dort meinen MTB geschoben und dann noch gab es Bemerkungen das Fahrräder nicht erlaubt sind .
Fotos: https://goo.gl/photos/U3iD7v5kcboBH9Rv8

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## julem (17. August 2017)

Am 26.08.2017 CTF- Moers!!!http://www.rsc-moers.de/termine/ctf-s/


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. August 2017)

Gudyo schrieb:


> He Frank, danke für die Infos, da passiert ja ne ganze Menge bei euch. Hier blockiert der emsige Förster immer wieder die Trails die bereits seit jahrzehnten bestehen mit dem einzigen Erfolg, dass man die Hindernisse halt umfährt. Heute soll der Himmel seine Pforten öffnen also ist heut Ruhetag für mich. Am Samstag steht der Minienduro an ab 10 Uhr Dahlheimer Mühle.Wird bestimmt lustig da ich die Runde bisher nur falschrum kenne  hoffentlich spielt der Sommer noch mal mit. Ich fahre ab Sportplatz Oberkrüchten an 9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt



Dito....


----------



## Gudyo (18. August 2017)

Hallo Frank, eigentlich nur um eine Woche vertan aber wenn es schon mal da steht fahr ich den halt 2 mal 
Tja, der De Witt See, da haben sich schon mache Fußgänger einen Puper in den Schlüpper gemacht wegen dem Weg. Meist sind das die, die mit dem Auto bis ran an den See fahren und dann was von Naturschutz fasseln weil die Baumschmuser da ein Schild aufgehängt haben.Die Brutzeit ist eh vorbei aber was nicht sein darf, darf halt nicht sein......
Gruß Friedhelm
PS: Tolle Bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (20. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Schöne Bilder Frank macht Lust auf eine schöne Tour im Grenzgebiet. Wie sieht es am Dienstag aus 18:00 PP SH? 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## mountain 31 (20. August 2017)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Schöne Bilder Frank macht Lust auf eine schöne Tour im Grenzgebiet. Wie sieht es am Dienstag aus 18:00 PP SH?
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Sieht gut aus ! Bin ich dabei!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gudyo (23. August 2017)

Tach zusammen,
Start Samstag 9.30 Uhr Sportplatz Oberkrüchten Minienduro Dahlheimer Mühle.


----------



## Boge (27. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch diese Woche noch Urlaub und hat Lust eine Tour nach Nideggen oder ins Ahrtal zu machen.
Wetter soll ja bis Mittwoch so bleiben.
Bis dahin Dirk


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. August 2017)

Boge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch diese Woche noch Urlaub und hat Lust eine Tour nach Nideggen oder ins Ahrtal zu machen.
> Wetter soll ja bis Mittwoch so bleiben.
> Bis dahin Dirk


Hallo Dirk hab leider keinen Urlaub mehr, sonst gerne .

Morgen 18.00 PP SH:

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (28. August 2017)

Bin morgen dabei.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## ambition (31. August 2017)

http://www.lvr.de/de/nav_main/kultu...landschaft/tagederrheinischenlandschaft_1.jsp


----------



## Hasso Reynders (2. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Vorschlag für Sonntag PP Hinbsbeck 10 Uhr,Wahner+Venloer Heide,jemand Lust?

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. September 2017)

Morgen PP SH 18:00 jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (4. September 2017)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (4. September 2017)

Auch dabei.Friedhelm falls du von MG fährst,können wir zusammen,Wolfskuhl 17:15, fahren. 

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (5. September 2017)

Hab das Rad schon im Auto, ich warte am Hohen Busch auf dich


----------



## molux (6. September 2017)




----------



## Hasso Reynders (6. September 2017)

Morgen wirds nochmal schön,wollte ne Runde Landwehr,Hardter Wald fahren.Treffpunkt PP Waldfrieden 17:15.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. September 2017)

Morgen 18:00 PP SH?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (11. September 2017)

Dabei,wenns nicht regnet.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## fred-star (11. September 2017)

18uhr ist mir zu spät um 19uhr wird es schon dunkel


----------



## pAn1c (11. September 2017)

??!
Licht an Fahrrad? Dynamo!


----------



## fred-star (11. September 2017)

Ich meide es im dunkeln durch den Wald zu fahren wegen dem Wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (18. September 2017)

Morgen 17:30 PP SH jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (19. September 2017)

War zwar ne kleine Runde, hat aber gut Laune gemacht. Jetzt kommt die schöne Jahreszeit, in der die Wege endlich wieder matschig sind! Freu mich schon auf die nächsten CTF's!


----------



## mountain 31 (22. September 2017)

Hat jemand den Brückentag 2.10. frei und Bock auf ne Tour?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. September 2017)

Ich hab frei. Wo soll es denn hingehen? Lust auf eine Tour hab ich eigentlich immer.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. September 2017)

Halllo,

Morgen um 11:30 Uhr Schlucht Runde...


----------



## Helsing (24. September 2017)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Halllo,
> 
> Morgen um 11:30 Uhr Schlucht Runde...



Um diese Uhrzeit würde ich Sonntags Schlucht vermeiden! Zuviele Wanderer unterwegs, das gibt Ärger und wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann wird die Schlucht für MTBér gesperrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (25. September 2017)

Jedenfalls entspannt sich die Lage bei Galgenvenn: http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/nettetal/weniger-falschparker-am-galgenvenn-aid-1.7097900
Die Zahl der Wanderer ist gesunken. Rest uns noch Höflichkeit.


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. September 2017)

War Sonntag ein schönes Töurchen, mir hat's gefallen. Morgen PP SH 17:30 oder 18:00?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## mountain 31 (26. September 2017)

Bin leider heute mit Erkältung entschuldigt![emoji17]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. September 2017)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Bin leider heute mit Erkältung entschuldigt![emoji17]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Gute Besserung,
Dann werde ich ein wenig früher starten. Kommt ja sonst keiner.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (26. September 2017)

CTF Termine Grenzrevier Niederlande/NRW Oktober 2017 _(5x Nightride)_

| NL | LI			  01/10/2017	   Venray 35-50-65 km 08.00-9.30 5€

| NL | LI			  08/10/2017	   Horst  35-50-59 km 08.30-10.00 5€

| NL | LI			  08/10/2017	   Oirsbeek 30-40-50 km 08.30-10.30 6€

| NL | NB			 14/10/2017	 Overloon 15-35 km  *19.00-20.00* 5€

| NL | NB			 15/10/2017	 Overloon 35-50-60 km 08.00-09.00 5€

| NL | NB			 15/10/2017	  Nuenen 30-40-50 km 08.30-10.00 4€

| NL | LI			   15/10/2017	 Valkenburg 30-45-75 km 08.00-10.00 9€

| NL | LI			   21/10/2017	Roermond 35 km *19.00-20.00* 5€

| NL | NB			 22/10/2017   Helmond 14-28-55 km 08.30-10.00 4€

| NL | NB			 28/10/2017  Asten 25-40 km *19.00-20.00* 8€

| NL | NB			  28/10/2017 Eindhoven 30 km *19.30-20.30* 10€

| NL | LI			   29/10/2017  Middelaar 30-40-50-66 km 09.00-10.00 (66 km bis 9.30) 6€

| NL | LI				29/10/2017 Nederweert 28-36-52-60 km 08.30-10.00 5€`

| D | NRW			  29/10/2017 Klinkum (Wegberg) 39-56 km 08.30-11.00 7€

| NL | NB			 29/10/2017 Eindhoven 25-37-45-60 km	09.00-10.00 5€

| D | NRW			 31/10/2017 Moers Halloween Nightride  *20.00* -€

***
*Roermond bekommt seine erste MTB Nightride am 21. Oktober 2017.*
Organisation: Radclub FC Parkzicht
Start: Fußballverein EMS/RFC, Oude Keulsebaan 169, Roermond

10 Minuten ab Grenzübergang A52(D) / N280 (NL)
Dusche, Einkehr und Fahrradüberwachung.

Strecke: 35 Km. Indoorstrecken rund Roermond und outdoor Nationalpark Meinweg. Ausgeschildert mit Reflektorschilder. Plegestelle mit getränk und Kekse. Verkehrshelfer an gefährliche Stellen.

Info:  http://www.fcparkzicht.nl/nightride/




Alle CTFs auf Google Maps: https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1HRwMw0-n61yLpIubS-7smTxQJmc&ll=51.290830710505304,5.874139649999961&z=9


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. September 2017)

Morgen Enduro-Runde in Dahlheim wenn jemand Interesse hat kurz melden.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## fred-star (29. September 2017)

Uhrzeit, Strecke?


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. September 2017)

fred-star schrieb:


> Uhrzeit, Strecke?


Uhrzeit sag ich noch.Strecke sind so um die 40km. Wetterbericht sieht allerdings bescheiden aus.Fällt wegen schei..... Wetter aus. Ersatztermin vielleicht Montag. Melde mich nochmal.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (30. September 2017)

Moin Jungs, morgen, Sonntag, haben wir vor, nach Daheim zu fahren, und dort die Mini Enduro zu fahren. 
Uhrzeit ab Nähe Dalheim ca. 10:30-10:45.


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Oktober 2017)

Morgen um 11:00 PP Oberkrüchten.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich sag mal zu, da ich die Gegend  gut kenne, kann ich mich zur Not ausklinken. Freu mich schon


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. Oktober 2017)

Tour fällt aus!!!!



So jetzt aber, Tour auf morgen 
verschoben 11:00 PP 
Oberkrüchten 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (2. Oktober 2017)

Wenn das Wetter passt, sind wir mit 3 Mann dabei.


----------



## fred-star (2. Oktober 2017)

Also wir werden mit drei Leuten gegen 10Uhr an der Mühle sein und dann die Runde drehen.


----------



## molux (4. Oktober 2017)

Moin Nachbarn/innen,
denkt dran......dieses Jahr sind mindestens zwei bekannte Halden dabei....siehe auch unter "Fahrgemeinschaften"....


----------



## ambition (4. Oktober 2017)

Hey,

Herzlichen Dank für die sehr schöne Tour gestern und die Pannenhilfe. Und mal wieder neue nette Biker kennengelernt. Bis nächste Mal!

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## arno¹ (4. Oktober 2017)

molux schrieb:


> zwei Halden



ja ok aber was ist mit den holden



gesendet vom telefon


----------



## pAn1c (4. Oktober 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ja ok aber was ist mit den holden
> 
> 
> 
> gesendet vom telefon





Wenn die kann, bring die ruhig mit!


----------



## ambition (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin von meine Radsportfreunde aus Wegberg aufmerksam gemacht dass die CTF Veranstaltung von Klinkum in der CTF Übersicht fehlt. Deswegen hier noch ein wenig Werbung, weil Klinkum ist für mich immer eine nette CTF durch den wunderschönen Meinweg.

*Sonntag, 29. Oktober 2017: 6. Internationale CTF Klinkum*
Zwei Startmöglichkeiten:
1. Vereinsheim des SV-Klinkum, Gottfried-Plaum-Straße 40, 41844 Wegberg (D)
Startzeit: 08.30 bis 11.00 Uhr

2. „Bezoekerscentrum De Meinweg“, Meinweg 2, 6075 NA Herkenbosch (NL)
Startzeit: 08.30 bis 10.00 Uhr

Auf Google Maps: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1bu_tdPRwyDFtWGlS-_qxTN5EB-w&usp=sharing

Info für die Deutschen: http://www.svk-radsport.de/index.php/mountainbike/veranstaltungen
Info für die Holländer: http://www.svk-radsport.de/index.php/mountainbike/veranstaltungen/deelnemer-info-in-nederlandse-taal

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (6. Oktober 2017)

ambition schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin von meine Radsportfreunde aus Wegberg aufmerksam gemacht dass die CTF Veranstaltung von Klinkum in der CTF Übersicht fehlt. Deswegen hier noch ein wenig Werbung, weil Klinkum ist für mich immer eine nette CTF durch den wunderschönen Meinweg.
> 
> ...


hi ambition, kannst du sowas auch immer in das nachbar krefeld thema schreiben

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/25979/

die meisten lesen da nur mit und der rest geht per telefon. die infos von dir sind für einige sehr interessant

ich aber bin meistens gar nicht in der gegend

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## ambition (7. Oktober 2017)

gps files für CTF Horst Sonntag sind ab Heute freigeschaltet: https://www.twcoranje.nl/toertochten/zandhazentocht-2017-info/
(35, 50 oder 60 Km) Wie ich es übersehen kann, ziemlich viele Singletrails dabei. Außer Sonntag kannst du die Gps files nicht nutzen, weil kein Genehmigung vom Forstamt.
Parken: Folge die gelbe Schilder "TWC Oranje". Navi: Energiestraat, Horst.
Es gibt Bikeüberwachung am Start.

Foto Album: https://myalbum.com/album/YckR9M8jppSP


----------



## pAn1c (7. Oktober 2017)

Moin Jungs, wer von euch fährt denn noch mit?
Morgen am Start, ca. 9:30 Uhr.


----------



## tt22 (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte am WE mit einem Kumpel die "Wassenberg Mini Enduro fahren". Kennt ihr die Strecke? Wie schauts mit dem Trailanteil und dem aktuellen Zustand aus?
Bin in der Region noch immer auf der Suche nach ein paar Strecken mit möglichst viel Trailanteil. Also wenn ihr alternativen habt (halbe std Umkreis von Mönchengladbach/Jüchen) wäre ich auch sehr dankbar


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo tt22,

die Mini Enduro sind wir letztes WE gefahren. Hoher Trailanteil und sehr guter Zustand. Weißer Stein ist auch super zum fahren.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (13. Oktober 2017)

Morgen, Samstag Abend, findet in Overloon der Nightride statt, wer von euch ist denn noch mit am Start?

| NL | NB			 14/10/2017	 Overloon 15-35 km 19.00-20.00 5€

http://www.mtb-you.nl/toertochten//Overloon/tt-4939


Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (15. Oktober 2017)

Was soll ich sagen, der Nightride war genial, schöne Strecke, gute Organisation, hat richtig Laune gemacht.


----------



## ambition (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Auf Internet ist schon eine Sammlung Videos und Fotos zu sehen von Nightride/CTF Overloon.

Fotos Nightride:
https://myalbum.com/album/zmmpN6rzH5Uj 

https://www.fotoalbertoverloon.nl/foto-s-2017/nightbike-tocht

Fotos CTF Sonntag:
https://myalbum.com/album/9t3NmnVrW0jX

Video:


----------



## ambition (21. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Einige von Euch nutzen die App von MTB-You.nl. Ich bemerke das MTB-You.nl Problemen hat die Daten fehlerfrei zu halten. Ein Alternativ ist die App von Mountainbike.be. Obwohl die für die Belgier entwickelt ist kommt man auch im Ausland damit gut klar. Es zeigt nämlich fast alle CTFs. Die Sprache ist auf Deutsch umzustellen. Außerdem hat diesen App mehr Funktionen als MTB-You.

Mountainbike.be App: http://mountainbike.be/paginas/detail/Algemeen/20160121-handige-kalender-app

Mit diesem App werden alle CTFs in NL und B für die nächste 2 Monaten angezeigt. Daneben auch mehrere CTFs aus Luxemburg, Frankreich und Deutschland. Die CTF Information ist auch Offline zu lesen.

Erst wenn Du deine Hausadresse _(Wohnort reicht schon)_ eingegeben hast, bekommst Du eine Übersicht mit CTFs in deiner Nähe _(die gewünschte Entfernung kannst du auswählen)_. Die CTF Daten kannst du in deine Termine aufnehmen und ggf. weiter leiten mit Facebook oder WhatsApp.

Gps Funktion um den Startort zu finden.

Mountainbike.be hat das Ziel die meist Aktuelle und zuverlässige Terminübersicht von BE und NL darzustellen.

App wahlweise Android oder iOS. Die App ist gratis, enthält aber Werbung.

Nachdem du die App geöffnet hast, klick links oben auf Hauptmenü. Unten steht dann „Instellingen“. Bei „Taal“ wechseln von Niederländisch auf Deutsch. Dann zurück zum Hauptmenü und wieder bei „Optionen“ deine Wohnort eingeben. Bei Maximale Distanz eingeben wie weit du fahren willst _(50,75,100 km usw.)_ um eine CTF mit zu machen. Wenn ein Datum grün ist gibt es eine CTF innerhalb von deine maximale Distanz. Rot bedeutet CTF, weiter als deine maximale Distanz. Grau: keine CTF auf diesem Datum. 
Reviews die du schreibst sind für dich persönlich als Erinnerung und werden nicht geteilt. 



 ​Willst du die App nicht nutzen, dann gibts noch auf der Website mountainbike.be eine sehr gute Map feature: http://www.mountainbike.be/toertochten-overzicht/kaart

Sie funktioniert für die Niederlande und Belgien. Für die nächsten 30 Tage werden fast alle CTFs hier angezeigt. Mitten in jedem rotem Punkt steht der Tag. Links in die Tabelle kann man auf eine Bestimmte Tag einblenden, die Karte zeigt dann nur die bestimmte CTFs. Geht man mit dem Maus über den Ortsname, wird die auf die Karte angezeigt. Klicken auf einem roten Punkt gibt mehr Info. 

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## Burmi (21. Oktober 2017)

ambition schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Einige von Euch nutzen die App von MTB-You.nl. Ich bemerke das MTB-You.nl Problemen hat die Daten fehlerfrei zu halten. Ein Alternativ ist die App von Mountainbike.be. Obwohl die für die Belgier entwickelt ist kommt man auch im Ausland damit gut klar. Es zeigt nämlich fast alle CTFs. Die Sprache ist auf Deutsch umzustellen. Außerdem hat diesen App mehr Funktionen als MTB-You.
> 
> ...



Tolle App hab ich mir direkt instaliert. Die Sprache geht zumindest bei der Apfel Version nicht einzustellen. Macht aber nichts. CTF in Deutschland werden auch angezeigt. Danke für den Tip


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Oktober 2017)

Morgen mal wieder eine Ponyhofrunde. Treffpunkt 10:30 Ponyhof in Bocholt.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (22. Oktober 2017)

Hey Dieter schöne matschige Tour heute. Hat Spaß gemacht. 

Sind das hier die/deine Pedale ?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/funn-mamba-two-side-clip-mtb-pedale-/rp-prod122714


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Oktober 2017)

War eine schöne Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Und ja das sind die Pedale. Sollten nächstes WE mal schauen ob wir die Tour zum Weißen Stein machen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Oktober 2017)

Morgen zusammen, 
Heute 17:30 PP SH kleine Runde. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Helsing (24. Oktober 2017)

*  Veranstaltungen MTB *

6. Internationale CTF der Radsportabteilung des SV-Klinkum

Sonntag, 29.10.2017
Startzeit: 08:30 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr

Kontrollschluss Vereinsheim: 15:00 Uhr
Es erfolgt keine Zeitnahme

Startort: Vereinsheim des SV-Klinkum, Gottfried-Plaum-Straße 40, 41844 Wegberg

2 Strecken (komplett ausgeschildert)

Kleine Runde: 39 Kilometer (2 BDR-Wertungspunkte)

Große Runde: 56 kilometer (3 BDR-Wertungspunkte)

Leichte Abweichungen von den GPS-Routen aufgrund von Baustellen oder ähnliches sind möglich.

Die 39 Kilometerstrecke

Die 56 Kilometerstrecke

Startgeld:
Wertungskartenfahrer:													  5,00 €
Hobbyfahrer/ sonstige Teilnehmer:								   7,00 €
Jugendliche bis zur Vollendung des 17. Lebensjahres:	  frei
Kaution für Startnummer:												  3,00 €

Pedelec 25 sind zugelassen

Verpflegung und Getränke kostenlos an der Kontrollstelle
Duschen: im Vereinsheim
Toiletten: im Vereinsheim & an der Kontrollstelle
MTB-Waschplatz: am Vereinsheim


----------



## ambition (28. Oktober 2017)

Hey,

Heute die CTF Klinkum / Herkenbosch noch vorgefahren und noch ein bisschen Hilfe geleistet (Blätter entfernt). Wer gespannt ist was da Morgen zu erwarten ist auf die Strecke, kann hier schon die Fotos ansehen:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/eenNzsbPnYF3eAQP2

Die Strecke ist in Top Kondition. Hoffentlich kommen viele MTBler.

Das war die CTF Klinkum / Herkenbosch 2017:










Bericht:
http://www.bikecomnet.de/allgemein/...3.1718861807.1509469179-1117095621.1506016235

Fotos:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p5tiy15qm5hw9vl/AABN8FYvhutiILbstLgFFZJJa?dl=0
und
https://www.facebook.com/SV-Klinkum-Radsport-977707148919448/

Gruß ,Frank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helsing (29. Oktober 2017)

ambition schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Heute die CTF Klinkum / Herkenbosch noch vorgefahren und noch ein bisschen Hilfe geleistet (Blätter entfernt). Wer gespannt ist was da Morgen zu erwarten ist auf die Strecke, kann hier schon die Fotos ansehen:
> 
> ...


Bin von der CTF zurück! War wirklich sehrgut zufahren! Viele Trails und super Ausgeschildert, die dicken roten Pfeile konnte man von weiten einsehen!!! Wer nicht dabei war in jedem Fall nachfahren


----------



## molux (30. Oktober 2017)




----------



## ambition (30. Oktober 2017)

CTF Termine Grenzland Niederlande/NRW November 2017

| D| NRW		  31/10/2017	   Moers Nightride 20.00
| BE | LIM		   01/11/2017		 As		   25-32-40 km	   08.30-10.30 5€
| BE | LIM		   04/11/2017		 Gruitrode		   28-42 km			 08.30-14.30 5€
| NL | NB			04/11/2017		 Lieshout			  35 km	*19.00-19.30 8€*
| NL | LI			   05/11/2017		 Echt	   35-55 km			 08.30-10.00 7€
| NL | LI			   05/11/2017		 Bergen 30-45-62 km	   08.30-10.00 5€
| NL | NB			05/11/2017		 Beek en Donk   45 km	08.30-10.00 4€
| NL | LI			  10/11/2017	   Venlo  ? km *17.45-21.00* -€
| NL | LI			   12/11/2017		 Reuver 35-50 km			 08.30-10.00 5€
| NL | LI			   12/11/2017		 Genhout-Beek 20-30-45 km	   08.30-10.30 6€
| NL | LI			   12/11/2017		 Weert   30-40-60 km	   08.30-10.30 5€
| NL | NB			12/11/2017		 Aarle-Rixtel		30-45 km			 09.00-10.00 4€
| BE | LIM		   18/11/2017		 Maasmechelen				24-34-44-54 km 08.30-14.00 5€
| NL | NB			18/11/2017		 Liessel  40 km	*19.00-20.00* 5€
| NL | LI			   19/11/2017		 Vlodrop			   30-50 km			 08.00-10.00 5€
| NL | NB			19/11/2017		 Helmond			 30-43-50 km	   08.30-10.00 5€
| BE | LUIK		 19/11/2017		 Romsée			   15-28-42 km	   08.00-12.00 5€
| NL | NB			26/11/2017		 Gassel  40-50 km			 08.30-10.00 5€
| NL | NB			26/11/2017		 Helmond			 30-40-50 km	   09.00-10.00 5€


----------



## Wachtendonker (4. November 2017)

Moin,

Reuver ist eine Überlegung Wert. Start vom WS aus denke ich...


----------



## ambition (18. November 2017)

Wer mal Kurventechnik verbessern will, kann die permanente Strecke von Meijel probieren. Ist noch ziemlich neu, und in Anfang gab es viel Kritik weil die Strecke noch nicht gut war eingefahren. Mittlerweile hat diese Strecke mehr positive Noten bekommen und hat es in November 2017 sogar geschafft in die Top 10 der Niederlanden. Meijel (Provinz Limburg) ist nicht weit mit 20 Autominuten von der Deutsch/Niederländische Grenze (A40 oder A61) und hat damit fast die gleiche Entfernung wie Horst.

Parken Navi: Nederweerterdijk 1, 5768PG Meijel (NL)
Lage: Simonshoekse bossen/Wald. 100% Singletrails. Etwa 11 km, kannst du aber mehrfach fahren.
Beschilderung: Internationales MTB Schild, Rot mit Weiß. Ausschilderungsklasse: 1A.
Wartung und Bau: www.twcdevelo.nl 
Kosten: Gratis.
Ist zu Kombinieren mit Strecke Neerkant, Beschilderung: Schwarz/Weiß.
Das Bild gibt ein gutes Übersicht wie viele Kurven es da gibt. Höhe Geschwindigkeit geht hier nicht.


----------



## hulster (18. November 2017)

Horst aber ein bisschen kürzer? Auch in Abschnitten so ein bisschen wellig wie Horst?


----------



## ambition (19. November 2017)

Hey Hulster,

Die Strecke in Horst ist mit 17 Km länger wie Meijel. Horst hat glaube ich eine bessere Flow und mehr Abwechslung in Untergrund und Landschaft. Meijel geht auch ständig auf und ab, also wellig. Jeder Hügel (bzw. Maulwurfshaufen) wird fast 2 bis 3 mal genutzt. Man wird hier öfter ausgebremst wegen die viele Kurven. Fragt viel Konzentration, keine Langeweile. Wenn du die Wahl hast: nimmt 26" Reifen. 
Gruß, Frank.
Ps. Wer zu faul ist die Strecke selber zu entdecken, kannst du hier 40 Min. zuschauen:


----------



## pAn1c (19. November 2017)

ambition schrieb:


> Hey Hulster,
> 
> Die Strecke in Horst ist mit 17 Km länger wie Meijel. Horst hat glaube ich eine bessere Flow und mehr Abwechslung in Untergrund und Landschaft. Meijel geht auch ständig auf und ab, also wellig. Jeder Hügel (bzw. Maulwurfshaufen) wird fast 2 bis 3 mal genutzt. Man wird hier öfter ausgebremst wegen die viele Kurven. Fragt viel Konzentration, keine Langeweile. Wenn du die Wahl hast: nimmt 26" Reifen.
> Gruß, Frank.
> Ps. Wer zu faul ist die Strecke selber zu entdecken, kannst du hier 40 Min. zuschauen:


Kurven so eng wie das letzte Stück in Dorst?
Da braucht es wirklich Konzentration, macht aber auch tierisch Laune.


----------



## ambition (19. November 2017)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Kurven so eng wie das letzte Stück in Dorst?


Die Wartungszustand von Dorst _(nicht zu verwirren mit *H*orst)_ ist meiner Meinung nach besser. Da gibt es mit engen Kurven auch mehr Anlieger wo mit höhere Geschwindigkeit zu fahren ist. Aber Meijel ist noch neu (1 Jahr) und hat viel Potenzial. Willst du lieber mehr Flow, dann unbedingt kombinieren mit Neerkant, ist nur 2 Km entfernt.
Infos: http://mtbroutes.nl/route/1124/Meijel
und: http://mtbroutes.nl/route/1037/Neerkant

Übrigens Nightride Meijel: Samstag 16. Dezember 2017, 35 km. 2e Auflage. Nicht nur die permanente Strecke, sondern auch Hindernisse Indoor und Outdoor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (19. November 2017)

ambition schrieb:


> Hey Hulster,
> 
> Die Strecke in Horst ist mit 17 Km länger wie Meijel. Horst hat glaube ich eine bessere Flow und mehr Abwechslung in Untergrund und Landschaft. Meijel geht auch ständig auf und ab, also wellig. Jeder Hügel (bzw. Maulwurfshaufen) wird fast 2 bis 3 mal genutzt. Man wird hier öfter ausgebremst wegen die viele Kurven. Fragt viel Konzentration, keine Langeweile. Wenn du die Wahl hast: nimmt 26" Reifen.
> Gruß, Frank.
> Ps. Wer zu faul ist die Strecke selber zu entdecken, kannst du hier 40 Min. zuschauen:



Danke, sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. 
Danke für den Tip mit Neerkant. Ist ja auch auf MTBroutes mit drauf.


----------



## ambition (20. November 2017)

Fotos CTF Vlodrop 19-11-2017:
https://get.google.com/albumarchive...AlN1DT_wSv?source=pwa&authKey=CIqc5M6omobtuAE


----------



## mountain 31 (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!

Vielleicht sucht ja noch jemand ein Weihnachtsgeschenk oder kennt jemanden der jemanden kennt!

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1047077-specialized-stumpjumper-fsr-comp-carbon-29


----------



## ambition (29. Dezember 2017)

*Neue permanente MTB Strecke Maastricht (NL)*

Am 22.-12-2017 ist in Maastricht (Provinz niederländisch Limburg) eine neue MTB Strecke geöffnet. Es handelt sich um Zwei Strecken die man kann kombinieren. Die erste Strecke ist technisch und enthält die Sint Pietersberg. Gesamtlänge ist 5 Km und 262 Höhenmeter. Die zweite Strecke Maastricht-Riemst ist 11,5 Km und 190 Höhenmeter, technisch leicht, enthält aber herrliche Aussichten und überschreitet die Belgisch-Niederländisch Grenze. Ist hiermit gleich auch einmalig. 

Die Sint Pietersberg Strecke ist mit Gelb/Grün beschildert. Die Maastricht-Riemst Strecke ist mit Weiß und Rot/Schwarz beschildert. Beide Strecken sind zu kombinieren bis eine 16,5 Km Strecke.

Die alte Stadt Maastricht ist in der Nähe und sicher ein Besuch wert. Wer sich noch für Geschichte interessiert lohnt einen Besuch an belgisch größte Fort Eben Emael das durch die deutsche Wehrmacht in 1940 innerhalb von einige Stunde völlig außer Funktion gestellt wurde. Liegt auf 1 Km abseits der Strecke Maastricht-Riemst. Mitten in die Strecke Maastricht-Riemst liegt den Albert Kanal. Entlang diesen Kanal liegt einen Radweg die landschaftlich auch begeistert.

Wegen viel Niederschlag ist die Strecke im Moment schlecht zu fahren. Die Organisation bietet etwas zu warten bis es wieder trocken ist.

Die Strecke ist in 20 Minuten zu erreichen ab Aachen Autobahn A4.

Startort: Chalet D’n Observant, Lage Kanaaldijk 115, 6212 NA Maastricht (NL).
Dieser Startort ist gleich auch Einkehr Möglichkeit und Parkplatz. 
Kosten: Gratis.

Info:
http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1129/Maastricht(St-Pietersberg)

http://www.mtbroutes.nl/route/1130/Maastricht(Riemst)

Facebookseite der Organisation Trailz043:
https://www.facebook.com/Trailz043M...mYsknlcA2cgavqcqajvCaMGrKT-jL1ppRBKjSyU9awRSU

Bilder der Sint Pietersberg und Umgebung: https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Si...b77dc6dbf70142e4!8m2!3d50.8211112!4d5.6858325
und: https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ui...587095afc7f05e81!8m2!3d50.8266035!4d5.6866023
und Teufelshöhle _(Duivelsgrot): __https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Duivelsgrot/@50.8178177,5.6788209,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m8!1e2!3m6!1sAF1QipM9J--6BikT_yQsTiRSusE3YP6xI3pCIFVg76IY!2e10!3e12!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipM9J--6BikT_yQsTiRSusE3YP6xI3pCIFVg76IY%3Dw203-h114-k-no!7i5312!8i2988!4m5!3m4!1s0x47c0e91bcef66a73:0xcbdf507d25859010!8m2!3d50.817817!4d5.6788212_

Bilder Startort: https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ch...efeeed53c9b2294b!8m2!3d50.8174255!4d5.6874284

Bilder Albertkanal: https://www.google.nl/maps/place/De...x8d8bd67cc78ed19c!8m2!3d50.8307127!4d5.642311

Bilder Fort Eben Emael: https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Fo...xac3f77ad8f58294d!8m2!3d50.7975699!4d5.678907

Wünsche Euch viele schöne Mountainbiketouren in 2018!


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Januar 2018)

Frohes neues Jahr erstmal, 
Ich fahre morgen eine Runde weißer Stein. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest wenn jem Interesse hat bitte kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## mountain 31 (12. Januar 2018)

von mir auch alles Gute fürs neue Jahr. Warte noch auf meinen neuen Bock dann bin ich auch wieder dabei. Morgen leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (12. Januar 2018)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> von mir auch alles Gute fürs neue Jahr. Warte noch auf meinen neuen Bock dann bin ich auch wieder dabei. Morgen leider nicht!


Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig welches Bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## mountain 31 (12. Januar 2018)

Nix bestellt!
Im Preisausschreiben gewonnen

Giant Reign 1

Man kann ja auch mal Glück haben


----------



## Hasso Reynders (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
wäre morgen gerne mitgefahren,bin aber ein wenig erkältet,bis demnächst.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Januar 2018)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wäre morgen gerne mitgefahren,bin aber ein wenig erkältet,bis demnächst.
> Gute Besserung Hasso
> Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Januar 2018)

Man schei.... Technik oder dicke Finger. Also nochmal gute Besserung Hasso.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Januar 2018)

Jute Besserung hasso.Axo frohes neues Jahr zusammen


----------



## mountain 31 (21. Januar 2018)




----------



## mountain 31 (21. Januar 2018)

Da ist mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Januar 2018)

Schönes Spielzeug,
Bei Gelegenheit gibts doch hoffentlich einen kleinen Fahrbericht oder 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (23. Januar 2018)

@marco: Glückwunsch! Melde mich hier  auch mal wieder zurück. Komme ganz langsam wieder in die Gänge aber es wird noch dauern, ist erschreckend wie schnell man die Ausdauer verliert :-(. Hatte vor am 28. Horst zu fahren aber bei dem Wetter fehlt mir auch einfach die Lust. Denke wir sehen uns im Frühjahr wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (23. Januar 2018)

@Gudyo
Schön wieder was von dir zu hören.


----------



## Landmichel (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen. Plane für Samstag Vormittag eine Runde SH oder Ponyhof (soll angeblich trocken bleiben). Jemand dabei? Gruß Michael

Gesendet von meinem ROBBY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ducsasch (23. Januar 2018)

Servus!
Ich war noch nicht dort, aber ich fürchte die SH sind seit dem letzten Sturm platt und nicht zu betreten oder zu befahren!


----------



## pAn1c (23. Januar 2018)

Puh, könnte was dran sein, es war die Rede von 70% Schaden im Bereich Kletterwald / Wildgehege.
Zudem sind wohl einige Wildschweine unterwegs, die durch einen defekten Zaun abgebüchst sind.

Wäre interessant zu wissen, was an Wegen und Trails noch übrig / fahrbar ist.


----------



## Ducsasch (23. Januar 2018)

Ich für meinen Teil warte erst nochmal ein paar Tage/ Wochen bis das Gröbste weggeräumt ist. Wahrscheinlich ist um das ganze Gebiet ein rot-weisses Flatterband gespannt.
Wäre aber schön, wenn jemand da war und seine Eindrücke hier schildern könnte ...


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

also die SH sind erst mal nicht fahrbar, war am Sonntag da fast alle Trails sind verblockt durch umgestürzte Bäume, der Landwehr (Dornbuschtrail) ist befahrbar. Am Samstag wäre ich bei einer Ponyhofrunde dabei. Uhrzeit?


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Landmichel (24. Januar 2018)

OK, Begegnung mit Wildschwein muss nicht sein. Dann Ponyhofrunde, 10:00 Uhr?

Gesendet von meinem ROBBY mit Tapatalk


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. Januar 2018)

Ok bin um 10:00 am Ponyhof. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Finnwulf (25. Januar 2018)

Bestandsaufnahme Hoher Busch (Stand letzten Sonntag)

Katzenschlucht: blockiert
Trail am alten Wasserspeicher Süchteln: halbwegs frei
Wurzeltrail hinter´m Kletterwald: blockiert
Trails rund ums Kriegerdenkmal: blockiert
Trails / Wege entlang der Psychiatrie: größtenteils von uns letztes Wochende frei geräumt
Peter-Stern-Allee: blockiert
Trails hinter dem Wildgehege: nur kletternd machbar, komplett blockiert
Jumpline / Hometrail: an zwei Stellen von schweren Bäumen blockiert, die da ohne schweres Gerät nicht weg zu bewegen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (25. Januar 2018)

Glaube nicht, dass es im Bereich Tor9/Blaue Lagune besser aussieht. Seid bloß vorsichtig!!


----------



## Ducsasch (25. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Info, ich schaue am WE auch mal vorbei!


----------



## Hasso Reynders (26. Januar 2018)

Landmichel schrieb:


> OK, Begegnung mit Wildschwein muss nicht sein. Dann Ponyhofrunde, 10:00 Uhr?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ROBBY mit Tapatalk


Hallo,werde auch mitfahren.Ponyhof ist in Bocholt,oder?

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Januar 2018)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo,werde auch mitfahren.Ponyhof ist in Bocholt,oder?
> 
> Gruß Hasso


Hallo Hasso,

Genau der Ponyhof ist in Bocholt. Super das du mitfährst bis morgen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (26. Januar 2018)

Will auch mitfahren. Falls ich es nicht schaffe um 10, nicht auf mir warten.
Bis Morgen.


----------



## Landmichel (27. Januar 2018)

Moin moin, Bocholt 26b, Nettetal, Schild Kinderponyhof folgen. Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz wo die rote Ente steht. Bis nachher Michael[emoji593][emoji564]

Gesendet von meinem ROBBY mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helsing (27. Januar 2018)

Dahlheimerwald und Meinweg zu 80% befahrbar.
Achterbahn zu 80% befahrbar.
Schlucht 90% befahrbar.
Verbindung zwischen Weisser Stein und Grenzübergang Swalmen NICHT befahr. Fast alle Wege vollkommen blockiert!
Dies sind meine Erfahrung von den Touren dieser Woche!!!
Schade, Ponyhof wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen, habe das Treffen zuspät gelesen.


----------



## ambition (27. Januar 2018)

Danke für die schöne Tour heute Jungs. Bilder meiner Ponyhoftour Extended (59 km mit 710 Höhenmeter):
https://photos.app.goo.gl/FYPcZ6jUFtULk1RD3 

@Helsing Versuch eventuell Tapatalk auf deim Handy, bekommst du eine Meldung wenn hier etwas geschrieben wird. Schade das Du die Tour Heute verpasst hast. 

Schönes Restwochenende, Frank.


----------



## Ducsasch (27. Januar 2018)

Die SH sind großteils gesperrt, wenn man Kletterwald und Tiergehege sieht, kommen einem die Tränen.
Ich glaube wir können uns für die nächsten Jahre in Sachen Stürme & Orkan warm anziehen ...


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. Januar 2018)

War eine schöne Tour gestern, mit netten Leuten. Luisenburg und Venloer- Heide fahrbar außer Blowjob-Mountain da liegt ein Baum quer. Mal sehen was nächste Woche wieder geht. Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (28. Januar 2018)

Respekt meine Herren 59/710 ist schon ne klare Ansage!! Bin heute die Landwehrrunde gefahren. Alles fahrbar!! Kleiner Baum vor der Autobahnbrücke und auf dem A61 Trail Richtung Spielplatz ein dicker Brocken.


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo Friedhelm hört sich ja gut an Landwehrrunde ist auch nicht ohne. Die 59 km ist der Frank gefahren, ich bin bei km 45 Richtung Heimat abgebogen. Freut mich das du wieder in Form kommst Friedhelm. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Februar 2018)

Wollte morgen mal weißer Stein fahren will jemand mit? Kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## mountain 31 (3. Februar 2018)

Wie gesagt melde ich mich kurzfristig. Schön das wir uns mal wieder getroffen haben.
@Dieter: schick mir bitte auch mal deine Handynummer.
gruß marco

@Friedhelm: weiter kämpfen!


----------



## tt22 (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß denn jemand wie es an den Süchtelnerhöhen weiter geht? Laufen dort schon Aufräumarbeiten?
War vor zwei Wochen dort...schon ziemlich fatal und traurig.
 VG
Steffen


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo Steffen,
Die Aufräumarbeiten laufen auf Hochtouren. Hauptwege zu 80 Prozent fahrbar. Allerdings sind die meisten Trails noch blockiert.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Morgen 10:30 Treffpunkt Ponyhof in Bocholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt22 (12. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Info, Dieter.

Evtl. entstehen ja auch ein paar neue Trails


----------



## Daniel772 (12. Februar 2018)

Ich war am Freitag da. Es ist zwar tatsächlich noch einiges auf den Trails blockiert, mindert den Spaß aber kaum. Umwege sind gut sichtbar und fahrbar.


----------



## krysheri (22. Februar 2018)

Ist die Zufahrt zu den Süchtelner Höhen eigentlich immer noch gesperrt?


----------



## pAn1c (23. Februar 2018)

krysheri schrieb:


> Ist die Zufahrt zu den Süchtelner Höhen eigentlich immer noch gesperrt?


Laut Stadt Spiegel von heute bleiben Hoher Busch und Süchtelner Höhen weiterhin gesperrt.


----------



## Finnwulf (23. Februar 2018)

Der Wald ist zwar offiziell gesperrt, aber komplett frei begehbar. Kann halt nur passieren, dass Landbesitzer oder Forstarbeiter einen auffordern, den Wald zu verlassen. Ist mir bis jetzt aber nicht passiert, waren bis jetzt alle freundlich.


----------



## Helsing (24. Februar 2018)

Niederkrüchten, Schwalmtal und Brüggen ist der Wald offiziell freigegeben! Alle Wander-/Radwege sind freigräumt


----------



## TR-6 (24. Februar 2018)

Schwalmweg von Campingplatz Niederkrüchten bis ende Lüttelforst war letzten Sonntag noch gesperrt wegen liegender Bäume


----------



## Helsing (24. Februar 2018)

Habe meine Infos aus der Tageszeitung und die Meldung ist aktuell von Freitag! Vielleicht ist der Schwalmweg nun auch freigeräumt


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. März 2018)

Morgen um 11:00 treffen am weißen Stein am Gasthof. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gotchahunter (6. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich dachte ich stelle mich hier einfach mal vor. 

Ich bin neu hier im Forum. Fahre seid letztem Jahr endlich wieder mehr Fahrrad. 

Mein neues Bike ist bestellt und ich warte auf Lieferung anfang April. 

Zu meiner Person: Bin noch 34, verheiratet und Familienvater, wohne in MG Venn und arbeite normalerweise von Mo-Fr in Straelen.

Das neue Bike wird ein: 
Fuji BLACKHILL EVO LT 27.5+ 1.1 (Modell 2018)

Es hat soweit alles an Ausstattug, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. 

Also, ich freue mich, baldigst mit Euch unterwegs zu sein.

Liebe Grüße
Raphael


----------



## Gudyo (6. März 2018)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum. Ich wohne im Rönneter also auch in Venn  bin aber im Moment noch in der Rehaphase. Sobald der Stern aber wieder länger am Himmel steht, geht auch hier wieder mehr. Leider ist die Gruppe der Mitfahrer hier in den letzten Jahren immer kleiner geworden aber die Gewohnheitstäter melden sich eigentlich regelmäßig. Zu uns gibts zu sagen, dass wir gewichts- und altersgemäß gemächlich bergauf und bedingt durch die Schwerkraft zügig bergab fahren, loses Mundwerk inbegriffen! 
Rennen, Einzelzeitfahren und Selbstüberschätzung sind Fremdworte und keiner muß etwas beweisen, also schieben ist nie eine Schande sowohl rauf wie runter! Wir treffen uns an der Paul Moor Schule, an der Autobahnbrücke A 52 , ehemals Cafe Waldfrieden, Süchtelner Höhen oder verabreden Touren im Grenzland. Wir fahren auch schon mal tiefer rein nach Holland weil es da endgeile legale Singetracks gibt (guckst du MTB Horst oder Overloon)wir verabreden uns entweder hier oder per What´s up!
Gruß Friedhelm

Nachtrag: Würde gerne wieder mal in der Gruppe fahren hab aber im Moment nur Dampf für max. 30 km im moderaten Gelände. Schlage daher Freitag 16.15 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden Hausrunde Landwehr vor. Würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen.


----------



## fred-star (7. März 2018)

Sobald mein Bike wieder fit ist würde ich auch gerne einmal mitfahren.

lg Freddy


----------



## Gudyo (8. März 2018)

Freitag 16.15 Cafe Waldfrieden


----------



## Hasso Reynders (8. März 2018)

Bin morgen dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (13. März 2018)

Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden Reharunde 2. Teil ! Mitfahrer willkommen!! Zu früh- zu spät? Einfach melden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (13. März 2018)

Mach morgen auch Reha-Sport,aber bei medicoreha. Gruß Hasso


----------



## Multichris66 (14. März 2018)

Rehasport? Bin ich dabei! 17 Uhr?


----------



## Gudyo (19. März 2018)

Tach zusammen, Dienstag 17.30 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden, Reharunde mit Müllberg. Mitfahrer willkommen


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. März 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, Dienstag 17.30 Uhr Cafe Waldfrieden, Reharunde mit Müllberg. Mitfahrer willkommen


Würde gerne mitfahren Friedhelm,aber ich muss diese Woche länger arbeiten. Nächste Woche bin ich am Start.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (19. März 2018)

Bin morgen dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (20. März 2018)

Nur zur Info: Start 17.00 Uhr Rönneter, nur für den Fall das sich jemand wider Erwarten zum Waldfrieden bewegt.


----------



## Multichris66 (20. März 2018)

Bin dabei.Ab Waldfrieden


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie sieht’s Sonntag aus? Ponyhof-Runde Treffpunkt 11:00 in Bocholt. Wenn jemand mit möchte kurz melden.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (23. März 2018)

Sorry, bin Malle


----------



## Finnwulf (23. März 2018)

Sturmtief Friderike hat ´ne Menge Chaos veranstaltet und die Bagger haben beim aufräumen ihr übriges getan, um die Trails zu zerstören. Aus kleinen Trails sind breite Wege geworden, die mit dem Auto befahrbar wären.
Die Bäume sind zwar jetzt weg, sämtliche kleinen Wege und Trails liegen aber voll mit kleinen Zweigen und größeren Ästen, über die man zwar drüber fahren kann, aber Fahrspaß sieht anders aus.
Hier also mein Vorschlag: Lasst uns am Wochenende gemeinsam den Wald und vor allem die Trails aufräumen,
Ich red jetzt nicht davon, Trails zu shapen, große zu buddeln oder Holzelemente zu bauen, sondern davon, einfach nur die Wege von Ästen und sämtlichem beweglichen Material zu befreien. Für uns, für Fußgänger und für alle anderen Waldbenutzer.

Vorschlagen würde ich Sonntag Mittag ab 12:00, Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Kletterwald. Falls Interesse besteht, meldet euch einfach hier oder per PN an mich, oder seid einfach am Sonntag um elf am Parkplatz.

MfG, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt22 (24. März 2018)

Hallo Sebastian,
ich war heute vor Ort und hab schonmal an einem Trail angefangen. Wäre schön wenn wieder ein paar mehr Trails befahrbar wären.
Ich werde morgen da sein. 11oder 12uhr? (neuen oder alte Zeit?)
Eine Astsäge wäre hilfreich, falls jemand eine besitzt.
Und eine kleine Runde Fahren sollte ja auch drin sein, oder?
VG
Steffen


----------



## Finnwulf (25. März 2018)

Hallo Steffen, 
Geplant ist 12:00 neuer Zeit!


----------



## Helsing (29. März 2018)

Morgen trifft sich MTB-Brüggen um 10.00Uhr am Tierpark Brüggen/Bracht. 48KM/580HM!!!!
Jeder Biker ist willkommen und ich bin dabei


----------



## pAn1c (30. März 2018)

Helsing schrieb:


> Morgen trifft sich MTB-Brüggen um 10.00Uhr am Tierpark Brüggen/Bracht. 48KM/580HM!!!!
> Jeder Biker ist willkommen und ich bin dabei


Hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour. Die Truppe kannte ich noch gar nicht. Werde ich mal im Auge behalten, wenn ich dann wieder fit bin, schau ich mal vorbei


----------



## Gudyo (1. April 2018)

Tach zusammen,
jeder der sich was gönnen möchte, soll mal ne Woche im Frühjahr auf Malle verbringen, da ist es jetzt so grün wie hier in 6 Wochen. Wir waren in Cala Rajada und die Gegend ist einfach schön, von glasklarem Wasser über feinsandigen Stränden geht es in hügeliges Gelände so bis um 500 Meter Höhe, ein Eldorado zum biken!! Ach ja, nur so am Rande, das alles bei Temperaturen um die 20 Grad, ein Traum!! Aber auch zu Hause kann schön sein, Dienstag 17.45 Uhr PMS Aufbautraining, Mitfahrer Willkommen.
@Chris: Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Multichris66 (2. April 2018)

Bekomme ich hin . Danke.
Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Helsing (2. April 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> jeder der sich was gönnen möchte, soll mal ne Woche im Frühjahr auf Malle verbringen, da ist es jetzt so grün wie hier in 6 Wochen. Wir waren in Cala Rajada und die Gegend ist einfach schön, von glasklarem Wasser über feinsandigen Stränden geht es in hügeliges Gelände so bis um 500 Meter Höhe, ein Eldorado zum biken!! Ach ja, nur so am Rande, das alles bei Temperaturen um die 20 Grad, ein Traum!! Aber auch zu Hause kann schön sein, Dienstag 17.45 Uhr PMS Aufbautraining, Mitfahrer Willkommen.
> @Chris: Schönen Urlaub
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 713975


Sorry, aber PMS ist wo????


----------



## Hasso Reynders (2. April 2018)

Dienstag 17.45 Uhr PMS Aufbautraining,bin dabei.
PMS = Paul-Moor-Schule ,  Am Kuhbaum 50, 41169 Mönchengladbach

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. April 2018)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Dienstag 17.45 Uhr PMS Aufbautraining,bin dabei.
> PMS = Paul-Moor-Schule ,  Am Kuhbaum 50, 41169 Mönchengladbach
> 
> Gruß Hasso


Hallo Friedhelm und Hasso schaffe ich leider nicht. Ich fahr dann bisschen SH am Dienstag.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (3. April 2018)

Bin leider raus für heute, hab mir wohl im Flugzeug die Grippe eingefangen und das Wetter soll ja auch nicht trocken bleiben.


----------



## fred-star (3. April 2018)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> Sturmtief Friderike hat ´ne Menge Chaos veranstaltet und die Bagger haben beim aufräumen ihr übriges getan, um die Trails zu zerstören. Aus kleinen Trails sind breite Wege geworden, die mit dem Auto befahrbar wären.
> Die Bäume sind zwar jetzt weg, sämtliche kleinen Wege und Trails liegen aber voll mit kleinen Zweigen und größeren Ästen, über die man zwar drüber fahren kann, aber Fahrspaß sieht anders aus.
> Hier also mein Vorschlag: Lasst uns am Wochenende gemeinsam den Wald und vor allem die Trails aufräumen,
> Ich red jetzt nicht davon, Trails zu shapen, große zu buddeln oder Holzelemente zu bauen, sondern davon, einfach nur die Wege von Ästen und sämtlichem beweglichen Material zu befreien. Für uns, für Fußgänger und für alle anderen Waldbenutzer.
> ...




So kleine Info wir haben insgesamt drei Trails freigeräumt. Zwei am Kletterwald und die Katzenschlucht. Wünsche allen viel Spaß beim befahren.


----------



## ambition (4. April 2018)

Respekt für die Aufräumungsarbeiten!

War Samstag noch zwischen Venlo und Kaldenkirchen unterwegs, aber auch an die Niederländische Seite hat Friderike einiges zerstört.

Zum Beispiel: so sah der Hang „Aan de Loerdijk“ vor Friderike von oben aus.
 
Und so ist es jetzt:
 
Die Trails sind glücklich noch fahrbar, aber so an manche Stellen muss man absteigen. Die Trails vom Galgenvenn Premium Wanderweg sind alle frei gemacht von Bäume und Ästen.

@pAn1c : Die Brüggener MTB Gruppe hat ihre eigenen Website: www.grenzlandtrails.de Lohnt sich da mal vorbei zu schauen, sehr schön gestaltet.

CTF Termine April:

| DE | NRW        07/04/2018         Grefrath              37-52 km             10.30-13.00 8€
| NL | LI            22/04/2018         Tegelen (Venlo)    30-45 km             08.30-10.30 5€

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Hammerhai55 (5. April 2018)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin neu auf dem MTB und auch aus Süchteln.. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand weiß, was mit diesem Bikepark neben der Skatebahn ist!?
Ich habe darüber gelesen, mich sehr gefreut, bin da hin - zu und verwildert. Das wird wohl nichts mehr?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Finnwulf (6. April 2018)

Du meinst die Dirt Jump - Strecke am Stadion, oder? Das letzte, was ich offiziell gehört habe, ist, das der ASV Süchteln dafür zuständig ist. @fred-star hat sich da letztens mal nach informiert und beim ASV scheint sich auch niemand mehr verantwortlich zu fühlen. Scheint im Moment also einfach nur ungenutzt brach zu liegen und wird dann wieder einemal im Jahr für den DirtJump Contest der Sparkasse fit gemacht.

Meine Meinung: Zaun abreissen, Dirt-Track planieren und aus dem vorhandenen Material nen Pumptrack shapen. Da kann ähnlich gesprungen werden, wie auf den Dirt-Lines, das Ganze aber mit deutlich weniger Gefahrenpotenzial. Dann müsste das Ding auch nciht mehr abgeschlossen werden.
Ich hör hier jetzt auf, bevor ich wieder anfange mich über die Stadt aufzuregen...


----------



## Finnwulf (6. April 2018)

Ok, ich widerrufe Teile dessen, was ich gerade geschrieben habe.
Ich habe gerade mit der Geschäftsführung des ASV telefoniert. 
Der Dirtspot wird immer noch vom ASV betrieben und soll in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen wieder für die Saison fit gemacht werden. Sobald die Anlage dann wieder vom TÜV abgenommen wurde, wird es wohl wieder regelmäßige Öffnungszeiten geben, sowohl für Vereinsmitglieder, als auch für "freie" Fahrer. Es gibt da dann wohl vom ASV ne WhatsApp Gruppe, in der dann geklärt wird, wann geöffnet ist und wer da den Aufpasser spielt. ´Nen Pumptrack draus zu bauen ist wohl scheinbar utopisch, da der Spot letztes Jahr erst absichtlich ausgebaut und verschärft wurde, da die Dirt-Kiddies sonst keinen Spaß dran haben.
Zur Situation der Jumpline in der alten Sandgrube konnte der nette Herr mir leider auch nichts sagen, da die offiziell nicht existiert und ihm auch unbekannt zu sein schien. Auch die Situation der Touren- / AM- und Endurofahrer im gesamten Wald scheint im Moment weder für den ASV (haben die ja auch nix mit am Hut) nohc für die Sadt ein Thema zu sein. Aber er wird das am Dienstag mal mit seinem Vorgesetzten besprechen, evtl. gibt es da ja doch die Möglichkeit, das der ASV mal dazu aufruft, dass sich Vertreter vom ASV mit MTBern aus der Region und Vertretern von der Stadt treffen, um sich mal nett miteinander zu unterhalten. 
Ich empfinde es im Moment einfach als Unding, dass einer kleinen Szene von Dirtjump- und BMX-Fahrern eine Plattform gegeben wird, von Seiten der Stadt investiert wird und der Großteil der Mountainbiker weder Zeit, noch Fahrrad für dien Dirrtspot hat. Bitte versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich finde es super, dass die Stadt den Jumpern die möglichkeit bietet. Aber über Öffnungszeiten und Vereinsmeierei wieder einen Großteil der anderen Fahrer auszuschließen, sich dann aber gleichzeitig über "Rowdy"-Fahrer im Wald zu beschweren, geht gar nicht.

MfG, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (6. April 2018)

Den pumptrack in Boisheim kennt ihr?

https://m.facebook.com/pumptrackviersen/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=1


----------



## Finnwulf (6. April 2018)

Ja, ist bekannt. es geht aber halt gerade irgendwie vorrangig un die gesamtsituation in den süchtelner höhen /dem hohen Busch. ich hab keinen bock für ne stunde punptrack fahren erst ne hlabe stunde asphalt zu keulen. ausserdem ist das auch so ne halbprivat angelegenheit. und im hohen busch auf jeder tour mit drei hundebesitzern zu diskutieren, die meinen, im recht zu sein ist auch zum kotzen. es gäbe die möglichkeit, den bikern im hohen busch richtig was zu bieten, aber da scheint kein interesse dran zu bestehen. dann lässt man das liber stück für stück eskaliereren.

P.S.: Von den Jungs vom Boisheimer Pumptrack haben wir beim Aufräumen der Trails zwei kennengelernt, die auch nooch sponatan tatkräftig geholfen haben. Leider kann ich mich an keine Namen mehr erinnern, nur an ein Giant-Racefully...


----------



## ambition (6. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Den pumptrack in Boisheim kennt ihr?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pumptrackviersen/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=1



Bin da am WE noch vorbei gefahren, sieht aber aus wie tote Hose (kein Wartung).


----------



## Finnwulf (6. April 2018)

Ist der denn öffentlich zugänglich? Ich dachte immer, dass so privat.


----------



## Hammerhai55 (6. April 2018)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da noch so passiert...

Den Track in Boisheim kenne ich nicht. Und von einem Trail in einer alten Sandgrube habe ich auch noch nichts gesehen. Wo genau ist das denn?

Ich war jetzt gerade 4 mal und bin noch nicht so weit rumgekommen. Ich wohne zwar in Süchteln, aber bin zugezogen - von daher habe ich keine Ahnung von der Umgebung, bzw. von solchen Eckchen.


----------



## Finnwulf (6. April 2018)

Der Trail in der alten Sandgrube ist immer so ´ne grenzlegale Angelegenheit, deswegen wird dessen Standort ungern online geteilt. Lass ihn dir besser von den Locals hier zeigen. Ausserdem liegen da im moment insgesamt vier große Bäume quer drüber, ist quasi nicht mehr fahrbar. 
Einen davon könnte man auch ohne schwerstes Gerät bewegt bekommen, man bräuchte nur mal ein paar Leute, Kettensägen und eine ruhige Nacht...  Ich erwische mich schon wieder bei Gedanken an illegale Waldgestaltung...


----------



## Hammerhai55 (6. April 2018)

Najaaaaa, ich habe ja noch viel Zeit. Ich bin noch nicht besonders fit und habe nur ein altes Gürkchen (als Fahrrad!). 
Ich kann ja erstmal fahren und den Wald kennen lernen  - vielleicht entdecke ich das Ding ja mal.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht’s Dienstag aus? PP SH oder Waldfrieden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (9. April 2018)

Hallo Dieter, immer noch die Rüsselseuche und frühestens am kommenden WE bereit.


----------



## Multichris66 (9. April 2018)

Schade gute Besserung,Friedhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (9. April 2018)

Na dann mal gute Besserung Friedhelm. Sag bescheid wenn du wieder fit bist.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Sunseeker72 (10. April 2018)

Es wurden in den letzten Wochen Wege im Wald an der blauen Lagune (Wachtendonk/Wankum)komplett mit Astmaterial und Stämmen über den gesamten Verlauf der Nutzung durch Fußgänger und Radfahrer entzogen und zwar so gründlich, dass da auch nicht mehr durch Privatleute freigeräumt werden könnte. Ich finde das sehr traurig, da ich die Wege über 30 Jahren genutzt habe. Weiß jemand was über die Gründe ?
Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Gudyo (10. April 2018)

Naturschutz, Mißgunst, Forstgesetz, Verkehrssicherungspflicht, Pachtrecht, Wildschutz, Willkür such dir was aus.


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es mit einer Sonntags-Tour aus? Bin zu fast allen Schandtaten bereit. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (11. April 2018)

Gerne, 10 Uhr bei dir? Möchte endlich mal die Gabel loswerden und kann noch einen mitnehmen


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. April 2018)

Hallo Friedhelm,

10:00 bei mir passt, ich hab noch deine Steckachse von der Suntoursgabel. Freu mich, bis Sonntag.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (11. April 2018)

Bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. April 2018)

Schöne Tour heute mit Friedhelm. Nächster Termin (Tour) Treffpunkt bei Friedhelm Dienstag 17:30.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (16. April 2018)

Bin morgen dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (17. April 2018)

Prima, bis gleich. Habe vor einen Teil der westlichen Landwehr zu fahren. PMS- Lehloh-Trail, Schwalmbruch, Rickelrath, Peel, Heim ca 30 km.


----------



## Multichris66 (17. April 2018)

17.45 Uhr PMS ?


----------



## Gudyo (17. April 2018)

Kriegen wir hin, wir fahren auf jeden Fall die PMS an. Mann, 4 Biker, so ne grosse Gruppe kann ich gar nicht mehr ...


----------



## Gudyo (18. April 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
war echt gut gestern , nicht neu die Runde aber immer wieder schön. Habe vor am Sonntag mal nach dem Rechten zu sehen auf der Hasenglöckchenplantage. Start zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr im Großraum Erkelenz. Ich kann 3 Räder nebst Fahrer mitnehmen. Laßt mal hören was eure Planung so hergibt.


----------



## stempelchen64 (18. April 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> war echt gut gestern , nicht neu die Runde aber immer wieder schön. Habe vor am Sonntag mal nach dem Rechten zu sehen auf der Hasenglöckchenplantage. Start zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr im Großraum Erkelenz. Ich kann 3 Räder nebst Fahrer mitnehmen. Laßt mal hören was eure Planung so hergibt.


Hallo Friedhelm,
meine Frau hat leider andere Pläne für Sonntag. Bis demnächst mal.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (18. April 2018)

Hallo Friedhelm,
mit Sonntag geht klar,komme bei dir vorbei.Früh wäre mir sehr recht, 9:00 ? Wir können ja noch mal die Carbonrunde ohne Halde fahren.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (18. April 2018)

Ich bin leider wie schon gesagt auch raus.


----------



## Gudyo (19. April 2018)

Ok Hasso, also dann Sonntag 9 Uhr bei mir, den anderen ein schönes WE.


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2018)

Kleiner Tourbericht zu den Hasenglöckchenplantagen, ja, sie blühen und überall liegen Menschen im Dreck um das zu fotografieren . Startpunkt war diesmal Granterath und eigentlich wollte ich die Neufassung der Carbonland light fahren, ja eigentlich. Nachdem wir zum x-ten Mal die Orientierung verloren hatten sind wir einfach Freestyle gefahren. (Da weis man mal wieder die Vorzüge eines ortskundigen Guide zu schätzen)  Die Halde haben wir uns gespart da die schönen Sachen eh rund um die Halde zu finden sind. Die Zufahrt zum Trail am Fuß der Halde ist durch einen riesigen Erdbohrer verwüstet, nach gut 100 m durch den Sand kommt man dann aber wieder auf den Trail, besser also oben rum und dann entlang des Modellflugplatzes fahren. Der Trail mit dem mehreren Holzbrücken (weis nicht so genau wo das ist) ist durch drei umgestürzte Bäume blockiert, die ersten 2 sind gut passierbar, der 3. macht es einem schon schwerer und ist  nur durch drüberklettern zu passieren. (Sind aber viele Äste unter 10 cm, da sollte man mal selber Hand anlegen.) Das Highlight war dann die Völkerwanderung im Doverer Wäldchen, Hasso war noch nie zur Blütezeit hier und faziniert vom Anblick. Der Rest ist schnell erzählt, da meine Beine immer schwerer wurden haben wir dann auf die wohlausgeklügelten Höhenmeter zurück nach Granterath verzichtet und sind nach insgesamt 37 km gemütlich zum Auto gerollt.

Dienstag? Soll zwar regnen aber ist nur Wasser, alternativ Mittwoch SH oder Waldfrieden.
Langes WE steht an, mache mal paar Vorschläge z.b. Overloon, Heimatkunde 2 oder aber gerne auch noch mal die gestrige Tour für die Daheimgebliebenen egal nur fahren..
1. Mai geht auch noch was...

Happy Kadaver, also am 31. Mai CTF Erkelenz
am We vorher 27.  Horst an de Maas
werde versuchen beides zu fahren.


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. April 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Kleiner Tourbericht zu den Hasenglöckchenplantagen, ja, sie blühen und überall liegen Menschen im Dreck um das zu fotografieren . Startpunkt war diesmal Granterath und eigentlich wollte ich die Neufassung der Carbonland light fahren, ja eigentlich. Nachdem wir zum x-ten Mal die Orientierung verloren hatten sind wir einfach Freestyle gefahren. (Da weis man mal wieder die Vorzüge eines ortskundigen Guide zu schätzen)  Die Halde haben wir uns gespart da die schönen Sachen eh rund um die Halde zu finden sind. Die Zufahrt zum Trail am Fuß der Halde ist durch einen riesigen Erdbohrer verwüstet, nach gut 100 m durch den Sand kommt man dann aber wieder auf den Trail, besser also oben rum und dann entlang des Modellflugplatzes fahren. Der Trail mit dem mehreren Holzbrücken (weis nicht so genau wo das ist) ist durch drei umgestürzte Bäume blockiert, die ersten 2 sind gut passierbar, der 3. macht es einem schon schwerer und ist  nur durch drüberklettern zu passieren. (Sind aber viele Äste unter 10 cm, da sollte man mal selber Hand anlegen.) Das Highlight war dann die Völkerwanderung im Doverer Wäldchen, Hasso war noch nie zur Blütezeit hier und faziniert vom Anblick. Der Rest ist schnell erzählt, da meine Beine immer schwerer wurden haben wir dann auf die wohlausgeklügelten Höhenmeter zurück nach Granterath verzichtet und sind nach insgesamt 37 km gemütlich zum Auto gerollt.
> 
> Dienstag? Soll zwar regnen aber ist nur Wasser, alternativ Mittwoch SH oder Waldfrieden.
> Langes WE steht an, mache mal paar Vorschläge z.b. Overloon, Heimatkunde 2 oder aber gerne auch noch mal die gestrige Tour für die Daheimgebliebenen egal nur fahren..
> ...


Hallo Friedhelm,
Mittwoch SH 17:30 wäre ich dabei. CTF Erkelenz bin ich dabei. Samstag HK 2 kläre ich noch.
Da ich diese Woche kein Auto hab( nur M-Klasse Rettungskapsel) kann ich Mittwoch nur SH.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (23. April 2018)

Ok, wird bei mir aber eher 18 Uhr


----------



## Hasso Reynders (23. April 2018)

PP am Sportplatz 18 Uhr bin ich dabei.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. April 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ok, wird bei mir aber eher 18 Uhr





Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> PP am Sportplatz 18 Uhr bin ich dabei.
> 
> Super, ich bin um 18:00 am PP SH
> 
> Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (24. April 2018)

Schade muß ich heute alleine fahren. Muß morgen mit dem WW zum TÜV.


----------



## Steilhang (24. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin 35Jahre alt und wohne in Dülken.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich morgen eurer Tour in den Süchtelner Höhen anschließen könnte.

Bis bald auf dem Trail


----------



## Gudyo (25. April 2018)

Willkommen im Forum, klar!! Wir treffen uns gegen 18 Uhr am Parkplatz oben in den Süchtelner Höhen gegenüber der Müllhalde, weiß nicht wie die Strasse heißt. Erkennbar sind wir an der hydrodynamischen Körperform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steilhang (25. April 2018)

Danke für die Aufnahme,
bis gleich dann!


----------



## pAn1c (25. April 2018)

Mitfahrer sind immer gerne willkommen.


----------



## Gudyo (26. April 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
bin gerade noch trocken nach Hause gekommen gestern . Hubert sacht für Samstag viele Wolken aber trockener als Sonntag. Also Samstag 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Oberkrüchten Sportplatz. Richtung Dahlheimer Mühle, welche Runde wir fahren entscheiden wir dann spontan. Mitfahrer willkommen, kann wieder 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten anbieten bis Oberkrüchten.


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. April 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> bin gerade noch trocken nach Hause gekommen gestern . Hubert sacht für Samstag viele Wolken aber trockener als Sonntag. Also Samstag 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Oberkrüchten Sportplatz. Richtung Dahlheimer Mühle, welche Runde wir fahren entscheiden wir dann spontan. Mitfahrer willkommen, kann wieder 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten anbieten bis Oberkrüchten.


Morgen zusammen,
bin am Samstag dabei,ob mit Frau klär ich noch.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (26. April 2018)

Ja da simmer dabei.....


----------



## Gudyo (27. April 2018)

Guten Morgen,
erneute Hiobsbotschaft, mein linker Fuß passt in keinen Schuh mehr. Ich bin also raus für dieses WE. Melde mich


----------



## pAn1c (27. April 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> erneute Hiobsbotschaft, mein linker Fuß passt in keinen Schuh mehr. Ich bin also raus für dieses WE. Melde mich


Oh man, damit habe ich momentan auch noch was zu kämpfen.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## stempelchen64 (27. April 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> erneute Hiobsbotschaft, mein linker Fuß passt in keinen Schuh mehr. Ich bin also raus für dieses WE. Melde mich


Gute Besserung Friedhelm,
dann würde ich sagen verschieben wir die Tour. Dann dreh ich morgen hier in der Umgebung eine Runde.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (27. April 2018)

Gute Besserung Friedhelm.
Dieter was machen wir zwei Hübschen den dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (27. April 2018)

Gute Besserung auch von mir Friedhelm.
Ich fahre morgen so gegen 10 Uhr los,können uns ja um 10:45 am PP SH treffen.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Multichris66 (29. April 2018)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. April 2018)

Sorry Christian (Hasso) hab ich zu spät gesehen. Für morgen bin ich raus. Aber Dienstag geht was.
Macht mal Vorschläge 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Steilhang (30. April 2018)

Ich würde diese Woche auch gerne wieder eine Feierabendrunde drehen.
Ich bin mir nur gerade nicht sicher ob mein Knie morgen mitmacht.

Was halltet ihr von Do 18Uhr?

@Friedhelm: Gute Besserung.

Gruß, Jan


----------



## Hasso Reynders (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
bei mir gehts nur am Mittwoch,PP SH 18Uhr.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Mai 2018)

Donnerstag schaffe ich nicht Jan,aber Mittwoch bin ich dabei Hasso 18:00 PPSH

Gruß Dieter

Gute Besserung fürs Knie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steilhang (1. Mai 2018)

OK.

Wenn mein Knie morgen schmerzfrei ist, bin ich dabei!


----------



## ambition (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
Schon von Friedhelm hier genannt:
*Permanente MTB Strecke Horst hat 5. Geburtstag.*

Sonntag 27. Mai 2018

Programm:
9.00 bis 10.00 Uhr Anmelden CTF wahlweise 20, 35 oder 50 Km. Enthält natürlich die Strecke Horst aber die 35 und 50 Km enthalten auch Singletrails außer die permanente Strecke. 
5 Euro Bar Zahlung bei Anmeldung (Inkl. 1 kalt Getränk). Du kannst schon zuhause das Formular einfüllen und dann mitnehmen damit die Einschreibung schneller geht. http://mtbdeschaak.nl/images/mtbdeschaak/Jubileum/Inschrijfformulier.pdf

_Vorname – Familienname – M/F – Älter – Wohnort – Strecke Wahl. Die Teilnahme an der CTF erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko. Helmpflicht. _

Es gibt Bike Überwachung am Startort. Nach der CTF Afterparty (Zelt), kleine Messe mit MTB Händler, Probefahren neuen Bikes _(Giant, Ghost, Cube, Focus und Scott)_ und Fahrtechnik-Training mit NL Meister MTB Bas Peters von 9.00 bis 17.00 Uhr.

Startort: Ecke Lorbaan / Naaldhoutweg, America (Gemeinde Horst NL)

Wer noch nicht hier war, einfach probieren. Es lohnt sich!
Gruß, Frank.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo Frank, wieder Mal danke für die Info, ich hatte Horst schon auf dem Schirm. 
Für Morgen sieht schlecht aus bei mir aber Sonntag geht was. Wollen wir noch mal versuchen die Tour ab Oberkrüchten zusammen zu bekommen? Ich würde gern so um 10 Uhr los am PP Oberkrüchten.


----------



## tt22 (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin am WE in der Gegend um Horst unterwegs und wollte die Strecke Mal mitnehmen.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, welches Rad Pack ich ein?
Wäre mein AM (Spectral) schon zu viel. Hab alternativ ein 29 Trail Hard Tail?
Wenn man dort viel selbst treten muss um in einen Flow zu kommen, würde ich eher das HT nehmen...
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen?

Danke!!


----------



## Gudyo (4. Mai 2018)

Für Horst braucht es kein Fully, der Flow kommt auch mit einem HT auf. Die Strecke ist technisch nicht anspruchsvoll aber durch die unzähligen Richtungswechsel erfordert es eine hohe Präzision beim einlenken sonst ist die gelderländer Hüpfkiefer schon mal im Weg . Die Anstiege sind sehr kurz und das Problem ist eher der sandige Untergrund als die Höhenmeter. 90 % der Niederländer fahren da mit dem HT oder Gravelbike (hab auch schon ein Hollandrad gesehen).


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo Friedhelm,

fürs kommende WE bin ich raus. Konfirmation in der Familie. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (4. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, wieder Mal danke für die Info, ich hatte Horst schon auf dem Schirm.
> Für Morgen sieht schlecht aus bei mir aber Sonntag geht was. Wollen wir noch mal versuchen die Tour ab Oberkrüchten zusammen zu bekommen? Ich würde gern so um 10 Uhr los am PP Oberkrüchten.


Hallo Friedhelm,
Sonntag wäre für mich ok,möchte wenn möglich früh los,wir können auch mit meinem Auto fahren.Vorschag, hole dich um 8:30 ab u.fahren 
dann bis Oberkrüchten.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (5. Mai 2018)

@Hasso: Können wir gerne so machen.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (5. Mai 2018)

Alles klar Friedhelm,falls sonst noch jemand Lust hat,wir fahren um 9:00 ab PP Oberkrüchten.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## RidewithMike (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Mit 35 Jahren hat mich das MTB Fieber dieses Jahr auch gepackt und mein Radon Slide wartet darauf, ein wenig mehr durch die Gegend geschleudert zu werden. 
Vielleicht kann ich mich in den kommenden Tagen ja mal einer eurer Touren anschließen. Wirklich gute Streckenkenntnis habe ich hier im Bereich leider nicht. Komme aus dem nördlichen MG und fahre ab und an mal durch den Grenzwald bei Bracht oder De Meinweg. 
Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch ein paar Inspirationen oder es finden sich ein paar Gleichgesinnte mit denen man auch in der Eifel mal einen schönen Tag verbringen kann.
Fitness würde ich gerne noch weiter aufbauen, aber für 40km am Niederrhein sollte es auf dem Fully bereits jetzt locker reichen.

Beste Grüße,
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo Mike,
willkommen im Forum. Kannst dich gerne anschließen, wir sind froh über jeden Mitfahrer. Der harte Kern hier ist leider in den letzten Jahren immer kleiner geworden aber wir versuchen allein schon aus Altersstarrsinn diesen Teil des Forums am Leben zu halten . Über uns und unsere Aktivitäten kannst du hier laufend mitlesen. Bei Fragen einfach fragen und ansonsten mitfahren. Wir halten das hier ganz locker und der Spaß am biken steht im Vordergrund, keiner muss hier irgendetwas beweisen und schieben ist sowohl bergauf, wie bergab keine Schande. Wir alle müssen am Montag wieder die Kohle reinholen um unser kostspieliges Hobby zu finanzieren . Zum Thema Fitness, ich hab schon Leute weinen gesehen, die den Niederrhein als untauglich zum Mountainbiken bezeichnet haben, natürlich haben wir keine 300 hm am Stück aber jeder der die 7 Hügel oder die 8er-Bahn(leider gesperrt) im Grenzland kennt, weiß was ich meine! Freu mich schon auf eine gemeinsame Tour...


----------



## RidewithMike (6. Mai 2018)

Das klingt schon mal sehr vielversprechend. Bin gespannt und hoffe dass es bald mal spontan klappt. Vielen Dank für die lieben Worte zur Begrüßung.
Touren in die Eifel stehen auch bei Euch mal an oder ist das eher selten bis nie der Fall?


----------



## Gudyo (6. Mai 2018)

Wir fahren schon mal Ahr oder Eifel aber da muss erst der Bums in den Beinen wieder her, ohne gewisse Kondition macht das keinem Spaß insbesondere den fitten Mitfahrern. Unser Schwerpunkt liegt derzeit eher im Grenzgebiet.

Schöne Tour heute, die neue HK 2 macht richtig Spass, die 7 Hügel hab ich gemieden weil ich mich nicht völlig verausgaben wollte und dabei hat mir Hasso noch einen mir unbekannten Trail gezeigt. Schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## RidewithMike (6. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Wir fahren schon mal Ahr oder Eifel aber da muss erst der Bums in den Beinen wieder her, ohne gewisse Kondition macht das keinem Spaß insbesondere den fitten Mitfahrern. Unser Schwerpunkt liegt derzeit eher im Grenzgebiet.
> 
> Schöne Tour heute, die neue HK 2 macht richtig Spass, die 7 Hügel hab ich gemieden weil ich mich nicht völlig verausgaben wollte und dabei hat mir Hasso noch einen mir unbekannten Trail gezeigt. Schreit nach Wiederholung



Ich werde da wirklich regelmäßig reinschauen müssen. Hatte von gestern zu heute Nachtdienst. Da sind morgendliche Touren natürlich schwer durchzuführen. Aber das ist zum Glück nicht immer der Fall. ;-)
Ich bin schon gespannt. Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit sich mal die 7 Hügeltour in einer Topo anzusehen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Multichris66 (6. Mai 2018)

Friedhelm, Dienstag nochmal die alte hm- tour ,Müllberg ,Bockert User.?
Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Gudyo (6. Mai 2018)

Machen wir gleich Nägel mit Köpfen für Dienstag, 17.30 bei mir, 17.45 PMS, 2 Müllberge.
@Mike: schau mal auf der Seite MTB Heinsberg vorbei, da findest du die besten MTB-Touren im Umkreis von 100 km. Das Forum organisiert sich zu 100 % über Facebook, nicht meine Welt, das dürfte nach meinem dafürhalten für dich das passende Forum sein. Dort findest du auch alle GPS - Tracks und sonstige Informationen zu den 7 Hügeln, da wird auch regelmäßig Eifel angeboten, die betreiben aber eine andere Sportart als wir hier,da braucht es mehr als 40 km an der Niers entlang....


----------



## pAn1c (6. Mai 2018)

Hier wäre alternativ auch eine Anlaufstelle in Brüggen:

https://m.facebook.com/Juergen68/


----------



## Hasso Reynders (7. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Machen wir gleich Nägel mit Köpfen für Dienstag, 17.30 bei mir, 17.45 PMS, 2 Müllberge.


Dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (8. Mai 2018)

Morgen zusammen, muss dir leider wieder einen Korb geben, mein Fuß ist schon wieder angeschwollen. Ich fahr heute mal ins Krankenhaus und lass mich da mal durchchecken ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multichris66 (8. Mai 2018)

Schade Friedhelm,gute Besserung.
Hasso 17,45 Uhr PMS ?


----------



## Hasso Reynders (8. Mai 2018)

ok,falls du das noch liest.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (8. Mai 2018)

Friedhelm ,gute Besserung.Die Serie muß jetzt aber mal abreißen.
Chris,bin PMS noch angefahren,doch du hast wahrscheinlich hier nicht mehr rein gesehen.
Bis die Tage,Hasso


----------



## Multichris66 (9. Mai 2018)

Sorry Hasso
Hab gedacht Du hättest das nicht mehr gelesen. Bis die Tage mal.


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, muss dir leider wieder einen Korb geben, mein Fuß ist schon wieder angeschwollen. Ich fahr heute mal ins Krankenhaus und lass mich da mal durchchecken ist doch nicht normal.


Gute Besserung Friedhelm,

fahre heute Abend SH wenn jemand mitfahren möchte kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Fürs kommende lange WE bin ich raus. Bin im Siebengebirge biken mit der besseren Hälfte


----------



## Gudyo (12. Mai 2018)

@stempelchen64: Est gibt schlimmeres als mit einer Bergziege zu trainieren grüß mir deine bessere Hälfte!! Erschütternde Diagnose, Haarriss im Mittelfußknochen. Nix schlimmes aber 6 Wochen Schongang! Darf sogar Radfahren???? viel geradeaus mit wenig Anstrengung laut Doc, schade aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @stempelchen64: Est gibt schlimmeres als mit einer Bergziege zu trainieren grüß mir deine bessere Hälfte!! Erschütternde Diagnose, Haarriss im Mittelfußknochen. Nix schlimmes aber 6 Wochen Schongang! Darf sogar Radfahren???? viel geradeaus mit wenig Anstrengung laut Doc, schade aber nicht zu ändern.


Gute Besserung von meiner besseren Hälfte und mir natürlich. Wenn du wieder fit bist müssen wir mal zum Kottenforst Trails bis der Arzt kommt.  

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Steilhang (14. Mai 2018)

Möchte jemand morgen um 18Uhr eine kleine Runde drehen?


----------



## Hasso Reynders (14. Mai 2018)

Ok,morgen PP SH 18Uhr.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Mai 2018)

Steilhang schrieb:


> Möchte jemand morgen um 18Uhr eine kleine Runde drehen?





Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Ok,morgen PP SH 18Uhr.
> Gruß Hasso


Bin dabei

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (21. Mai 2018)

Morgen PP SH 18Uhr.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Oranje ist mir Samstag auf Sonntagnacht aus dem Keller geklaut worden.





So auffällig wie das ist, taucht der Rahmen wohl nie wieder auf. Gut das die Kiste versichert ist.
Denke das ich so ab nächstem WE wieder dabei bin.


----------



## ambition (21. Mai 2018)

Das gibts doch nicht!
Ich halt die Augen offen hier in Nl und B.


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Mai 2018)

Ohhhhhhh fuck friedhelm  kreuzigen sollten se den Pfosten ￼der dir das geklaut hat.Schade um das Bike ￼￼Hoffentlich bekommst du das wieder


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein Oranje ist mir Samstag auf Sonntagnacht aus dem Keller geklaut worden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 732014
> ...


Morgen Friedhelm,
man das ja ein Hammer aus dem Keller geklaut. Ich werde auch die Augen aufhalten. Hoffendlich macht die Versicherung keinen Stress. Sag bescheid wenn du wieder eine Tour machst.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Hasso ich weiß nicht ob ich das heute schaffe. Also nicht warten wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin.


----------



## anarchochris (22. Mai 2018)

Hallöchen ihr Lieben,
ich komm aus MG und suche nun den ein oder anderen an den ich mich Wenden kann um hier die Gegend unsicher machen zu können. Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Beginn des Donautals, also genauer aus Tuttlingen, allerdings seit einem Jahr kaum mehr Trails oder Touren gefahren. 
Habt ihr wöchentliche Runden, oder eher sporadisch? und wie bzw Wo sind denn so eure Startpunkte. da ich kein Auto zur Verfügung habe wäre Gladbach oder Viersen ganz angenehm, gerade für eher kleinere Feierabend Runden. Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören. 
LG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (23. Mai 2018)

anarchochris schrieb:


> Hallöchen ihr Lieben,
> ich komm aus MG und suche nun den ein oder anderen an den ich mich Wenden kann um hier die Gegend unsicher machen zu können. Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Beginn des Donautals, also genauer aus Tuttlingen, allerdings seit einem Jahr kaum mehr Trails oder Touren gefahren.
> Habt ihr wöchentliche Runden, oder eher sporadisch? und wie bzw Wo sind denn so eure Startpunkte. da ich kein Auto zur Verfügung habe wäre Gladbach oder Viersen ganz angenehm, gerade für eher kleinere Feierabend Runden. Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.
> LG Chris


Hallo Chris, die Truppe aus Süchteln startet recht oft von Parkplatz der Süchtelner Höhen aus (gegenüber der Kippe). Wir haben auch einige aus Mg, die mit dem Rad zum Parkplatz abgerissen.  Für gewöhnlich steht hier in Fred, wann es losgeht.



Anderes Thema, wer ist den am Sonntag in Horst bei der Ctf?


----------



## Gudyo (24. Mai 2018)

Würde gerne Samstag oder Sonntag  eine nicht allzu anspruchsvolle Tour eher im GA 1 machen. Fand die Runde entlang der Niers/blauen Lagune und HH ganz passabel. Strecke statt Höhe zwar aber nicht ganz unspannend. Schlage mal Treff 10 Uhr Ponyhof oder Tuppenend vor. Lasst mal was hören.
Da ich die letzten 2 Wochen eher entlang als durch die Landwehren gefahren bin, hier mal eine Anmerkung in Sachen Trailpflege. Der Frühsommer hat hier ganze Arbeit geleistet, die Trails sind jetzt schon fast so zugewachsen, wie sonst erst im August. Auch weil  nicht mehr ganz so viele Leute da fahren. Gleiches gilt auch für einige Trails rund um die Dahlheimer Mühle, runter von den 6 Eichen zum Kloster fühlt sich an wie BDSM auf´m Mountainbike. Vieleicht könnte man sich ja mal an einem WE entschließen ein wenig Landschaftspflege zu betreiben, fände es schade wenn man da nur noch im Winter lang kann. Kleine Blumenschere dürfte reichen 
Nachdem mir der Versicherungsvertreter auf meinen Schadensantrag nur mit "Keine Einbruchspuren? Ohoh!" geantwortet hat, sehe ich aber heute Licht am Horizont, es ist ein unerlaubt nachgemachter Schlüssel im Umlauf von der Schließanlagen, dafür gibts 7 Zeugen  und nach den Versicherungsbedingungen ist genau dieser Gebrauch eines Schlüssels rechtlich als Einbruchdiebstahl zu werten. Gut wenn man eine im Strafrecht bewanderte Volljuristinnen als Chefin hat . Jetzt hab ich wenigstens die Option zu klagen wenn die Versicherung Probleme macht. Recht haben, heißt ja noch nicht auch Recht kriegen aber es sieht nicht mehr so düster aus wie noch gestern.

Bis bald Gudyo

PS: Ich begrüße keine neuen Mitglieder im Forum mehr, die Tradition, dass man nach meiner Begrüßung nix mehr von denen hört, setzt sich nahtlos fort 

PPS: Hab mal in der Restekiste gekrammt und kann mir ein Fully aufbauen für ca. 450 € also fahre demnächst in Blau


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Würde gerne Samstag oder Sonntag  eine nicht allzu anspruchsvolle Tour eher im GA 1 machen. Fand die Runde entlang der Niers/blauen Lagune und HH ganz passabel. Strecke statt Höhe zwar aber nicht ganz unspannend. Schlage mal Treff 10 Uhr Ponyhof oder Tuppenend vor. Lasst mal was hören.
> Da ich die letzten 2 Wochen eher entlang als durch die Landwehren gefahren bin, hier mal eine Anmerkung in Sachen Trailpflege. Der Frühsommer hat hier ganze Arbeit geleistet, die Trails sind jetzt schon fast so zugewachsen, wie sonst erst im August. Auch weil  nicht mehr ganz so viele Leute da fahren. Gleiches gilt auch für einige Trails rund um die Dahlheimer Mühle, runter von den 6 Eichen zum Kloster fühlt sich an wie BDSM auf´m Mountainbike. Vieleicht könnte man sich ja mal an einem WE entschließen ein wenig Landschaftspflege zu betreiben, fände es schade wenn man da nur noch im Winter lang kann. Kleine Blumenschere dürfte reichen
> Nachdem mir der Versicherungsvertreter auf meinen Schadensantrag nur mit "Keine Einbruchspuren? Ohoh!" geantwortet hat, sehe ich aber heute Licht am Horizont, es ist ein unerlaubt nachgemachter Schlüssel im Umlauf von der Schließanlagen, dafür gibts 7 Zeugen  und nach den Versicherungsbedingungen ist genau dieser Gebrauch eines Schlüssels rechtlich als Einbruchdiebstahl zu werten. Gut wenn man eine im Strafrecht bewanderte Volljuristinnen als Chefin hat . Jetzt hab ich wenigstens die Option zu klagen wenn die Versicherung Probleme macht. Recht haben, heißt ja noch nicht auch Recht kriegen aber es sieht nicht mehr so düster aus wie noch gestern.
> 
> ...




Hallo Friedhelm schön von dir zu hören, ich hoffe die Versicherung macht jetzt keine zicken mehr.
Kommendes WE bin ich leider raus Familienfeier meine Tochter kommen zu Besuch. Aber nächste Woche Diensttag 18:00 PPSH Reha-Runde
bin ich dabei.(PPSH=Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen) Chris


Gruß Dieter


----------



## anarchochris (24. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen Gudyo,

Ich würde mich am Samstag euch/dir anschließen. Sonntag ist bei mir schlecht da ich nach Stuttgart unterwegs sein werde. 
Hattest du vor Trailpflege dann direkt mitzumachen oder eher an einem anderen Tag? Würde mich da dann auch mit anbieten, ein bissel den Landschaftsgärtner raus lassen . Als Treffpunkt hast du ja den Ponyhof oder Tuppenend vorgeschlagen. Ich als ortsunkundiger würde gerne wissen wo des denn in etwa ist. Die Niers sagt mir was und gegebenfalls würde ich sie von Gladbach aus entlang fahren zum Treffen. Wäre noch ideal wenn du in etwa die Distanz nennen könntest, das ich mir gegebenfalls den Nachmittag noch freihalten kann. 
Würde michfreuen wenn es klappt.
Liebe Grüße Chris


----------



## anarchochris (24. Mai 2018)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Aber nächste Woche Diensttag 18:00 PPSH Reha-Runde
> bin ich dabei.(PPSH=Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen) Chris
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hey Dieter, 
Dienstag bin ich leider raus da ich bis Mittwoch auf Montage in Stuttgart bin. Da ich auch noch nicht weiß ob ich Donnerstag wieder runter fahren muss, würde ich den Donnerstag mal unter Vorbehalt vorschlagen?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Gudyo (24. Mai 2018)

Ähm ja, dann mach ich einen anderen Vorschlag. Treffpunkt 9.15-9.30 Uhr an der Gaststätte Onkel Gustav Brahmstrasse oder um 9 bei mir Rönneter 99 je nachdem was für dich günstiger ist. Dann fahren wir die westliche Landwehrrunde und merken mal die Stellen vor die zu pflegen sind. Die Runde geht Paul Moor Schule, Onkel Gustav, Lehloh, Schwalmbruch, Knippertzbachtal, Rickelrath, Genholland, Wickrather Stadtwald, Rheydter Müllberg, Nordpark, Paul Moor Schule, Onkel Gustav ca. 40 km ohne erwähnenswerte Höhenmeter. ca. 2- 3 Stunden je nach Tempo. Trailanteil ca. 70 % rest ein wenig Asphalt und Wiesenwege. Absolut Rehageeignet  und wir können uns die Anfahrt nach Süchteln sparen, der Dieter mag seine Pizza nicht so gerne teilen


----------



## anarchochris (24. Mai 2018)

Dann würde ich vorschlagen um 9 bei dir. 40 km klingt ordentlich lässig . Zumal hier ja, wie du sagst kaum Hm zu machen sind. Bei mir waren auf 36km 1000Hm normal  
Ja cool dann sehen wir uns Samstag morgen


----------



## pAn1c (24. Mai 2018)

Hier noch mal die Infos zu Horst am Sonntag.




ambition schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Schon von Friedhelm hier genannt:
> *Permanente MTB Strecke Horst hat 5. Geburtstag.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gudyo (25. Mai 2018)

Schön, dann also bis Morgen, 1000 hm hab ich auch lockler draúf (mit Eurowings)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (25. Mai 2018)

Komm morgen auch bei dir vorbei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## geppi (25. Mai 2018)

Hi Friedhelm, wenn ich es schaffe bin ich auch um 9.00 Uhr bei dir. Werde dann um 8.00 Uhr los radeln.


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
für die Erkelenzer CTF sieht es gut aus, bis zum nachmittag soll es trocken bleiben also fahr ich hier in Gladbach um 8 Uhr Richtung Erkelenz mit dem Auto. 2 Bikes kann ich noch mitnehmen, die Fahrer müssen natürlich laufen 
Gruß Gudyo

Fully ist zu 90% aufgebaut, leider fehlt noch eine Bremse, sonst wäre es morgen schon am Start gewesen. Wollte die MT 4 verbauen aber die Leitung war zu kurz, Magura ruft allein für die Leitung 39 € auf, da hab ich für 10 Euro mehr lieber ne MT5 gekauft


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> für die Erkelenzer CTF sieht es gut aus, bis zum nachmittag soll es trocken bleiben also fahr ich hier in Gladbach um 8 Uhr Richtung Erkelenz mit dem Auto. 2 Bikes kann ich noch mitnehmen, die Fahrer müssen natürlich laufen
> Gruß Gudyo
> 
> Fully ist zu 90% aufgebaut, leider fehlt noch eine Bremse, sonst wäre es morgen schon am Start gewesen. Wollte die MT 4 verbauen aber die Leitung war zu kurz, Magura ruft allein für die Leitung 39 € auf, da hab ich für 10 Euro mehr lieber ne MT5 gekauft


Hallo Friedhelm bin morgen dabei, nur 8 Uhr schaffe ich nicht ganz vielleicht 8:15?

Gruß Dieter

Annette bringt mich um


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2018)

Können auch ne Stunde später, mir egal hab nur an die Hitze gedacht. Start ist bis 10.30 also kein Problem


----------



## anarchochris (30. Mai 2018)

Ich bin für morgen leider raus. Sind noch auf dem Heimweg und Freitag Morgen müssen wir wieder runter. Ich würde schauen das ich mich der Dienstag/Mittwoch Runde nächste Woche anschließe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Mai 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Können auch ne Stunde später, mir egal hab nur an die Hitze gedacht. Start ist bis 10.30 also kein Problem


Bin um 8:30 bei dir. Bis morgen


----------



## Gudyo (30. Mai 2018)

Kleiner Tourbericht von der CTF Erkelenz, vieles zwar bekannt aus den Heimatkunden oder dem Vorjahr, dennoch auch einige neue, unbekannte Stücke. Einschreibung und Verpflegung Top, super markiert und richtig spassig zu fahren. Wetter hat auch gehalten bis auf ne viertelstündige Dusche und paar kleinere Schauern. Habe von den 600 hm ca 1/3 geschoben aber die zählen halt auch . Wir sahen aus wie die Schweine und dreckig waren wir auch als wir wieder am Ziel waren aber für unsere bislang erste und einzige CTF dieses Jahr waren wir uns einig, besser kann man den Feiertag nicht nutzen. Morgen werd ich gegen 16 Uhr am Waldfrieden sein, kleine Feierabendrunde, sofern nicht wieder der Weltuntergang droht. Sontag bin ich raus, Streckenposten beim Santander-Marathon. Ansonsten wieder Dienstag


----------



## stempelchen64 (31. Mai 2018)

Geniale CTF in Erkelenz alles Top. Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei. Respekt Friedhelm hast dich zum Schluss sauber durchgebissen. Waldfrieden schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht.Aber Dienstag bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (1. Juni 2018)

Wird wohl nix heute...
Niederrheinischer Radwandertag am 1. Juli, Li-La-Launetour ohne Anspruch aber mit vielen leckerchen 
guckst du hier https://niederrhein-tourismus.de/radwandertag/
ich werde die Tour 73 mit meiner Frau zusammen fahren.


----------



## pAn1c (2. Juni 2018)

Was ich euch ans Herz legen kann, ist Luft und Pumpe.
Radfahren mit buntem Bühnenprogramm und guter Verpflegung.

Ich hatte eigentlich mit dem ein oder anderen Kulturbanausen hier aus dem Fred gerechnet, aber keinen getroffen.


----------



## stempelchen64 (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
am Dienstag um 18:00 PPSH. Gemütliche Feierabendrunde.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Steilhang (4. Juni 2018)

Gerne wieder mit dabei!

Gruß, Jan


----------



## anarchochris (4. Juni 2018)

Ich wäre morgen Abend auch dabei.


----------



## anarchochris (5. Juni 2018)

Fährt den jemand von MG nach Süchteln? Wenn ja würde ich gerne mitfahren, egal ob Auto oder Bike. 
Grüße Chris


----------



## Gudyo (5. Juni 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
war bis gerade nicht sicher ob ich heute kann aber wenn du um 5 bei mir bist, radeln wir gemeinsam hoch nach Süchteln. 
Hubert ist wieder Online!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anarchochris (5. Juni 2018)

Jep, 5 bei dir. Bis später.


----------



## pAn1c (5. Juni 2018)

Hey Jungs, war ne schöne Truppe heute.

Schön, die "alten" Gesichter mal wieder gesehen zu haben, sowie neue Gesichter dabei gehabt zu haben.

Freu mich schon auf's nächste Mal


----------



## Gudyo (6. Juni 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
hat spass gemacht gestern. Fürs WE sieht bescheiden aus also nix groß vorplanen sondern einfach fahren wenns geht.
Dienstag Treffpunkt Cafe Waldfrieden 18 Uhr. Guckst du hier
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Wa...caa25c3726a2c6c5!8m2!3d51.2212185!4d6.3723492
Es geht durch die Landwehren also lange Socken sind angesagt  Strecke um die 30 km mit 180 hm


----------



## stempelchen64 (6. Juni 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> hat spass gemacht gestern. Fürs WE sieht bescheiden aus also nix groß vorplanen sondern einfach fahren wenns geht.
> Dienstag Treffpunkt Cafe Waldfrieden 18 Uhr. Guckst du hier
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Wa...caa25c3726a2c6c5!8m2!3d51.2212185!4d6.3723492
> Es geht durch die Landwehren also lange Socken sind angesagt  Strecke um die 30 km mit 180 hm


Bin dabei wenn nix dazwischen kommt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## anarchochris (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo Gudyo,
Morgen dann 17:15 bei dir? Die Tour war der Hammer . Wart ihr am Wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo Chris, schön das dir die SH gefallen haben, kenne da einen, der auch mal total begeistert war davon, der fährt mittlerweile in einer anderen Liga (gelle Uwe?) 
Das langt dicke, sind 5 km zum Waldfrieden.
War am Sonntag mit meiner besseren Hälfte im Rhein-Kreis-Neuss unterwegs. Höfetour des Bauernverbandes, 30 km Rundkurs ohne Anspruch aber mit viel lecker auf den Bauernhöfen....


----------



## anarchochris (12. Juni 2018)

Wie schaut es, bei uns scheint es sich einzuregnen. Trifft man sich trotzdem oder verschieben wir die Tour heute? Oder sieht es bei euch besser aus als hier? Will jetzt nicht den schön-wetter-biker rauslassen nur eben ist bei mir jetzt die Frage ob ich die regenkleidung raussuchen oder den Abend anders verplane


----------



## Gudyo (13. Juni 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
Dienstag bin ich ganz raus, Termine ausserhalb. Dann vielleicht Samstag Horst oder Overloon wäre nett.


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
 Schade das du Dienstag nicht kannst Friedhelm, na ja fahr ich halt SH. Samstag bin ich leider raus muss arbeiten. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcher-cs (14. Juni 2018)

hallo ich fahr auch mal mit .... komme aus vie bin jetzt nach Brüggen.....


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juni 2018)

Morgen zusammen, ok, dann mach ich in Familie 
Die Pimmelspitze, die mein Rad geklaut hat ist bekannt! Der hat per Whatsapp zugegeben das Rad geklaut und weiterverhöckert zu haben und mir angeboten das in monatlichen Raten abzustottern wenn ich die Anzeige zurückziehe, dann ist der 58 und ich steh in ner Blumenvase in ner ehemaligen Kirche rum also : All in !! Paar Tage Nachdenken bei Sozialstunden oder Jugendarrest sollten hilfreich sein. Leider ist die Versicherung mit dieser Entwicklung wirklich raus aus der Haftung aber wie ich schon sagte, wenn ich nicht gewinnen kann, trette ich Löcher in den Rasen. Schaun wir mal was die Polizei draus macht.....
Willkommen im Forum Butcher, freue mich immer über MItfahrer, sehen ja dann ob es passt.
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## Butcher-cs (14. Juni 2018)

hi 
ja sag wann und wo


----------



## Butcher-cs (14. Juni 2018)

das ist mies mit dem rad.


----------



## Butcher-cs (14. Juni 2018)

wie musst ihr denn arbeiten so ????
ich konnte 17uhr 18uhr nach arbeit im normal fall...


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juni 2018)

Wir treffen uns in der Regel Dienstags um 18 Uhr  am Parkplatz oben in den Süchtelner Höhen (Nähe Volksbankarena) die anderen Treffpunkte werden immer bekannt gegeben und auch erklärt wo das ist, kurz schreiben wenn man mitfahren möchte, damit man sich nicht verpasst. Wie heißt es so schön im Amtsdeutsch = Fehlanzeige ist nicht erforderlich 
Planänderung für Dienstag, mein 15 Uhr Termin ist geplatzt also bin ich dabei. Schlage mal vor 17.45-18 Uhr Treffen SH, Anreise nach Horst mit dem Auto. Ich kann 2 Bikes nebst Fahrer mitnehmen von MG oder SH aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Juni 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns in der Regel Dienstags um 18 Uhr  am Parkplatz oben in den Süchtelner Höhen (Nähe Volksbankarena) die anderen Treffpunkte werden immer bekannt gegeben und auch erklärt wo das ist, kurz schreiben wenn man mitfahren möchte, damit man sich nicht verpasst. Wie heißt es so schön im Amtsdeutsch = Fehlanzeige ist nicht erforderlich
> Planänderung für Dienstag, mein 15 Uhr Termin ist geplatzt also bin ich dabei. Schlage mal vor 17.45-18 Uhr Treffen SH, Anreise nach Horst mit dem Auto. Ich kann 2 Bikes nebst Fahrer mitnehmen von MG oder SH aus.


Hallo Friedhelm bin Dienstag dabei,
wenn du mich mitnehmen würdest könnten wir uns am PPSH treffen. Solltest du schon besetzt sein fahre ich mit meinem PKW ,und da könnte ich noch einen mitnehmen. Wünsche euch ein schönes WE bis Dienstag.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## anarchochris (15. Juni 2018)

Dienstag bin ich raus, da ich in München bin bis Mittwoch Abend. Ob und wie ich morgen mich jemand anschließe würde ich heute Abend nochmal schauen, ich fühle mich grade wie von einem Laster überrollt. Der Stagehandjob gestern war etwas zu krass. So wie ich das aber rauslese fährt morgen auch kaum jemand?


----------



## Butcher-cs (15. Juni 2018)

Hi
Ich fahre heute noch. 
Von Brüggen nach venlo.


----------



## Butcher-cs (15. Juni 2018)

Also ich würde gerne mit.wenn mich jemand mit nimmt wer cool.
Da ich keine Auto hab.


----------



## Steilhang (18. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand Lust morgen wieder zu fahren?

Vielleicht versuchen wir nochmal die Landwehren oder wieder in den SH.


----------



## anarchochris (18. Juni 2018)

Sorry bin raus. Donnerstag oder Wochenende wäre ich am Start.


----------



## Butcher-cs (18. Juni 2018)

ja bock immer aber viel zu tum auf arbeit morgen.
wenn ich es schaff komm ich um 17uhr 45 an der grossen wiese.


----------



## Steilhang (18. Juni 2018)

OK.
Welche große Wiese meinst du?

Da wir uns bisher immer um 18Uhr am Parkplatz getroffen haben.


----------



## Butcher-cs (20. Juni 2018)

hi sry war nicht da zu lange auf arbeit.
aso ja das geht auch sry noch mal.
was geht den mit morgen oder die tage ?????


----------



## Butcher-cs (20. Juni 2018)

wer von euch kennt den die schlucht oder weisser stein in nehe venlo von bracht brüggen ????????????
oder sagt mal  welche trails ihr so kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammem,
mach heute um 18:00 die SH unsicher. TREFFPUNKT PPSH 18:00

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Butcher-cs (20. Juni 2018)

Hi
Ich fahre heute zu schlucht von bracht aus. keiner bock??????


----------



## Butcher-cs (21. Juni 2018)

Macht mal Meldung.


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Dienstag 18:00 PP SH jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## anarchochris (24. Juni 2018)

Bin leider bis Donnerstag abend wieder im Süden. Die Woche drauf sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## Steilhang (24. Juni 2018)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Dienstag 18:00 PP SH jemand dabei?


Ich freue mich, bis Di.

Gruß, Jan


----------



## Gudyo (25. Juni 2018)

Nun doch nicht dabei, der Termin vom vorigen Dienstag hat mich eingeholt


----------



## Hasso Reynders (25. Juni 2018)

Bin morgen dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Butcher-cs (25. Juni 2018)

HI 
Wo fahrt ihr denn ???? 
und wo hin geht es ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Juni 2018)

Butcher-cs schrieb:


> HI
> Wo fahrt ihr denn ????
> und wo hin geht es ????


Hallo Butcher-cs,
wir treffen uns heute um 18:00 am Parkplatz des Sportvereins ASV-Süchteln oben auf dem Berg (Hindenburgstraße). Wir fahren eine lockere Runde ca.25-30km in den Süchtelner-Höhen mit im Programm ist noch der Dornbuschtrail. Start und Ziel ist der Parkplatz.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Spezi66 (26. Juni 2018)

* Eisenstangen im Boden: Polizei ermittelt wegen Falle auf Mountainbike-Strecke *

https://rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/vi...e-bauen-falle-fuer-mountainbiker_aid-23624767


----------



## Butcher-cs (27. Juni 2018)

Hammer.


----------



## Butcher-cs (27. Juni 2018)

Hi
Sry ich mußte mit meinem Sohn zum Arzt. 
Hoffe das daß beim nächsten mal klappt.


----------



## Butcher-cs (27. Juni 2018)

Hey
Wenn jemand Lust hat zu fahren .
Ich fahre  täglich ne runde .
Macht einfach Meldung. 
Fun mit butch.........


----------



## Gudyo (27. Juni 2018)

Morgen zusammen. Samstag 10 Uhr Treffpunkt, bei ca. einer Stunde Anreise wäre 8.30 Abfahrt. Kommst du zu mir Dieter? Ich kann gerne fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (27. Juni 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen. Samstag 10 Uhr Treffpunkt, bei ca. einer Stunde Anreise wäre 8.30 Abfahrt. Kommst du zu mir Dieter? Ich kann gerne fahren


Alles klar Friedhelm,
bin am Samstag pünktlich bei dir.Da du aber schon Horst gefahren bist würde ich sagen ich bin dran mit fahren. Ich bräuchte die Adresse für mein Navi. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (27. Juni 2018)

Wanderparkplatz Schloss Lerbach
Lerbacher Weg
51469 Bergisch-Gladbach Heidkamp


----------



## Butcher-cs (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo  wo ist das genau? ?
UnD wer es möglich das mich jemand mit nimmt? ??


----------



## pAn1c (27. Juni 2018)

Butcher-cs schrieb:


> Hallo  wo ist das genau? ?


 
Wanderparkplatz Schloss Lerbach
Lerbacher Weg
51469 Bergisch-Gladbach Heidkamp


----------



## Gudyo (28. Juni 2018)

Morgen zusammen, das ist der Treffpunkt für das Fahrtechnikseminar von Sportsinteam. Den Kurs haben Hasso, Dieter und ich bereits im März oder so gebucht. Ist leider schon seit Wochen ausgebucht. Ich erinnere noch mal an den Niederrheinischen Radwandertag am Sonntag. Ich starte hier gegen 9.30 von Zuhause und fahre die 73. Start ist am Cafe Q in Venn. Tour geht über Wickrath, Erkelenz, Wegberg mit Lifemusik, Kaffee und Kuchen sowie Grillgut an den Pausenplätzen.

https://niederrhein-tourismus.de/radwandertag/


----------



## Butcher-cs (28. Juni 2018)

a ok ..


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Juli 2018)

Dienstag 18:00 PP SH. Jemand dabei?


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (2. Juli 2018)

Bin  bis Mittwoch in Duisburg auf Seminar, also nicht dabei


----------



## Hasso Reynders (2. Juli 2018)

Bin morgen dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## anarchochris (3. Juli 2018)

Ich komm erst Samstag Abend wieder heim. Sonntag vllt ne Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steilhang (3. Juli 2018)

Ich bin heute leider raus!


----------



## Butcher-cs (4. Juli 2018)

hi 
Bin morgen brüggen/Venlo ne runde.
wenn jemmad bock hatt.....


----------



## ambition (5. Juli 2018)

Kleine Service Mitteillung: Für wer sich Richtung Holland bewegen will mit dem Auto und Bike, die A74 in NL ist ab Samstag bis Montag gesperrt. Die A74 ist die Anbindung mit der BAB61 Mönchengladbach Richtung Venlo.


----------



## Butcher-cs (5. Juli 2018)

hallo 
fahrt ihr immer nur zum SH ?????
Keiner hier der bock hatt MTB Fun.
Mit Butcher-cs auf Tour...........................................


----------



## ambition (5. Juli 2018)

Super Video . Um die Qual der Wahl nicht zu haben, habe ich vor 2 Wochen alles kombiniert, Von Brachter Wald, zur Schlucht, Tegelen, Venlo Schaapsdijk, Venloer Heide, Hinsbecker Schweiz, Bocholt, Dornbusch und SH. Dann ist alles drin mit 75 Km Cross Country. Leider ist die Verbindung Süchteln nach Brüggen wenig interessant fürs Mountainbike. Habe noch überlegt entlang die Nette zurück zu fahren, aber dann wird es mit 85 Km ein bisschen zu viel. War allerdings 5 Stunden unterwegs. 
Fotoalbum dieser Strecke: https://photos.app.goo.gl/D1YXZa2Na5ypTkak7


----------



## raufgehts (7. Juli 2018)

Nette Tour, hast du die Strecke gespeichert und könntest sie zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruss und Danke,


----------



## ambition (7. Juli 2018)

@raufgehts 
Du hast PN. 
Ich glaube es ist besser hier keine Touren zu veröffentlichen. Aber über PN, gerne. 
Bin Morgen übrigens wieder Unterwegs im Grenzwald. In der Hitze so viel wie möglich im Wald fahren. 
Starte um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Maalbekerhöhe.


----------



## Butcher-cs (7. Juli 2018)

hi
Schade morgen kann ich nicht sonst wer ich da bei.


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Morgen 18:00 PPSH. Samstag wollten Thorsten und ich von Hinsbeck JH Richtung weißen Stein ca. 45km. Start irgendwann Vormittags. Bei Interesse kurz melden. 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steilhang (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

Wollen wir trotz dem Wetter fahren?


----------



## stempelchen64 (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bin für die restliche Woche raus. Überstunden machen. Nächste  Woche bin ich wieder am Start.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pAn1c (17. Juli 2018)

Und das bei dem Wetter 



stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin für die restliche Woche raus. Überstunden machen. Nächste  Woche bin ich wieder am Start.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


----------



## Steilhang (17. Juli 2018)

Ich bin leider auch außer gefecht!


----------



## Hasso Reynders (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Dienstag PP SH 18:00,jemand dabei?
Gruß Hasso


----------



## anarchochris (23. Juli 2018)

Muss morgen leider mal wieder nach München. Den August bin ich nur im Süden, Samstag wäre theoretisch eher machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (23. Juli 2018)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dienstag PP SH 18:00,jemand dabei?
> Gruß Hasso


Hallo Hasso bin morgen dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Steilhang (23. Juli 2018)

Ich bin leider auch wieder raus!


----------



## Gudyo (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bin im Moment mit mir beschäftigt daher etwas zurückhaltend beim mitfahren. Bin ab Samstag erst mal für 4 Wochen in Urlaub und schau mal ob da was geht mit biken. @ Dieter: Lisl Osl Trail versuchen wir per Whats app abzuklären, Knieschoner sind wohl nicht verkehrt. Dem Rest einen schönen Sommerurlaub.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. Juli 2018)

So bin jetzt auch mal für zwei Wochen weg. Knieschoner sind eingepackt Friedhelm. Ich hoffe ihr zwei seid gut angekommen, wir fahren morgen los. Alles gute für den Rest bis in zwei Wochen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Boge (31. Juli 2018)

@Friedhelm und Dieter, seit ihr beide in Kirchberg im Urlaub?
Ich war vor zwei Wochen auch dort und kann euch den Gaisbergtrail und den Fleckalmtrail nur empfehlen, die beiden Trails sind echt klasse zu fahren.
Schönen Urlaub euch allen


----------



## boetchen (5. August 2018)

Hi! Habe mich eben hier angemeldet, da ich (aus Kempen, 37 Jahre) auf der Suche nach schönen Touren am Niederrhein bin. Da passt das ja hier perfekt. Habe mir vor kurzem neben einem bereits bestehenden hardtail ein Tourenfully gegönnt, dass ich jetzt gerne des Öfteren ausführen möchte. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier ggfs die ein oder andere Tour ergeben würde. Ich kann meist nur am Wochenende und würde mich über Anschluss sehr freuen, denn ich kenne zwar hülser berg und Süchtelner Höhen von früher ein bisschen, aber bestimmt nicht so gut wie ihr hier. 
Also, wenn ich darf bin ich gerne mal dabei wenn es für euch passt.


----------



## Butcher-cs (5. August 2018)




----------



## stempelchen64 (6. August 2018)

boetchen schrieb:


> Hi! Habe mich eben hier angemeldet, da ich (aus Kempen, 37 Jahre) auf der Suche nach schönen Touren am Niederrhein bin. Da passt das ja hier perfekt. Habe mir vor kurzem neben einem bereits bestehenden hardtail ein Tourenfully gegönnt, dass ich jetzt gerne des Öfteren ausführen möchte. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier ggfs die ein oder andere Tour ergeben würde. Ich kann meist nur am Wochenende und würde mich über Anschluss sehr freuen, denn ich kenne zwar hülser berg und Süchtelner Höhen von früher ein bisschen, aber bestimmt nicht so gut wie ihr hier.
> Also, wenn ich darf bin ich gerne mal dabei wenn es für euch passt.




Hallo boetchen,
wir können gerne mal ein Töurchen machen. Bin momentan aber noch im Urlaub.
(ca. 1Woche) Ich melde mich hier im Forum einfach reinschauen.

Gruß Dieter

PS:  Boge am Mittwoch sind die Trials in Kirchberg dran. Treffe mich mit Friedhelm.


----------



## boetchen (6. August 2018)

Hi Dieter,

super, mache ich. Bin bis 24.08. ab Freitag auch erstmal weg.
Schönen Urlaub noch.

Vg, Christian


----------



## anarchochris (7. August 2018)

Hey boetchen.  Ich bin im Normalfall auch am Start aber gestern Abend den Daumen angebrochen. Also bin ich die nächste zeit erstmal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boetchen (7. August 2018)

Na dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Gudyo (8. August 2018)

Fazit Kirchberg: Ambitioniert! Fleckalmtrail macht 70% Spass, Lisl Osl Trail 30%.Rest ist elende Schieberei für mich! Positiv: Wenig los, Preis angemessen, geiles Panorama, nette Gasthäuser. Negativ: Viele steile Stellen die bei der herrschenden Trockenheit unberechenbar werden. Für erfahrene Trailjunkies eine klare Empfehlung!!


----------



## Boge (10. August 2018)

Kirchberg Ambitioniert?
Wir waren da als Gruppe und die Reise war als Genießer Tour ausgeschrieben. Ein Großteil der Truppe hat sich zum ersten Mal im Alpinen Gelände auf dem MTB bewegt und dafür ist Kirchberg genau das richtige.
Ich fand die Trails jetzt nicht so anspruchsvoll, eher im mittleren Bereich anzusehen.
Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit unseren Hometrails.


----------



## Helsing (11. August 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Fazit Kirchberg: Ambitioniert! Fleckalmtrail macht 70% Spass, Lisl Osl Trail 30%.Rest ist elende Schieberei für mich! Positiv: Wenig los, Preis angemessen, geiles Panorama, nette Gasthäuser. Negativ: Viele steile Stellen die bei der herrschenden Trockenheit unberechenbar werden. Für erfahrene Trailjunkies eine klare Empfehlung!!


Wie war und wie ist das Wetter bei Euch?


----------



## Gudyo (11. August 2018)

Heiß,heiß und nochmal heiß! Gestern hat's mal geregnet und heute soll es schon wieder um die 30 Grad werden. Selbst auf den Bergen ist es kaum kühler. Super Urlaub bis jetzt


----------



## stempelchen64 (11. August 2018)

Boge schrieb:


> Kirchberg Ambitioniert?
> Wir waren da als Gruppe und die Reise war als Genießer Tour ausgeschrieben. Ein Großteil der Truppe hat sich zum ersten Mal im Alpinen Gelände auf dem MTB bewegt und dafür ist Kirchberg genau das richtige.
> Ich fand die Trails jetzt nicht so anspruchsvoll, eher im mittleren Bereich anzusehen.
> Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit unseren Hometrails.


Morgen zusammen, 
Also ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Friedhelm was Kirchberg betrifft. Ich fahre jetzt seid ca. 4 Jahren MTB also kein Anfänger bin aber auch kein Könner. Mich würde mal interessieren welche Trails ihr gefahren seid. Ich halte den Lisl Osltrail für anfängeruntauglich. Kann aber auch sein das deine Reisegruppe alles Naturtalente waren. Ich jedenfalls werde noch ein bisschen an meiner Technik arbeiten bevor ich in Kirchberg nochmal auftauche. Wetter ist wie Friedhelm schon sagte super.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Boge (11. August 2018)

Wir waren auch bei sehr trockenen und warmen Wetter in Kirchberg.
Wir sind eigentlich alle Trails in der Umgebung gefahren.
Der Lisl Osl Trail ist im oberen Bereich sehr eng und mit vielen fahrbaren Spitzkehren versehen, der untere Teil etwas flowiger.
Fahrt mal nach Brixen zum Suntrail, oder nach St. Johann zum Harschbischl Trail, die sind etwas flowiger und nicht so technisch.
Weiterhin wünsche ich euch viel Spass.


----------



## Gudyo (11. August 2018)

Sepp Maier hat gesagt, dass jeder Treffer in sein Tor unhaltbar war, also behaupte ich, dass jeder Trail den ich nicht runter komm unfahrbar ist! Es mag ja tolle Trails geben im alpinen Bereich aber gefunden hab ich sie noch nicht. Weder Leogang noch Hinterglemm noch Kirchberg halte ich für flowig, hier gilt Do or Die für Leute mit meinen Fähigkeiten. Kein Betreiber wird seine Trails mit schwierig bewerben denn dann bleiben Kunden wie ich gleich weg. Aber ich komme auch in Winterberg nicht klar weil da neben der Strecke auch noch die Poser zeigen müssen was sie drauf haben. Mein Park ist und bleibt Willingen weil da hab ich nach der 10. Abfahrt immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht und dafür Zahl ich schließlich. Aber gut, dass wir nicht alle das gleiche mögen, sonst wäre die Warteschlange einfach zu lang!


----------



## ambition (12. August 2018)

War gestern in De Meinweg unterwegs und da sind 2 Trails frei geschnitten worden. Weiß nicht ob die einen Name haben, deswegen hier auf einer Karte angezeigt. In der Nähe von Sechseichen. Macht wieder so richtig Spaß mit diesem Wurzeltrail Uphill zu fahren und einem Tolle Downhill. Kräftig bremsen unten, weil Trail endet auf einer Kreuzung. 

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcher-cs (15. August 2018)

Hi
Könntest du mir das genauer zeigen? ??


----------



## ambition (15. August 2018)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=133YQ2jRqNKHguq7omzlOIRZ2KNyuD0Am&usp=sharing
Gehört zu Vlodrop (NL) liegt aber nah an Dalheim (D).
@Butcher-cs Erwarte nicht zu viel vom Downhill, ist ja Niederländisch Downhillen. Wir sind mit 10 Meter höhen unterschied schon ganz zufrieden. Willst du mal richtig einen Downhill machen, dann ist glaube ich Halde Norddeutschland (Neukirchen-Vluyn) am schnellsten zu erreichen von Kreis Viersen aus. Video davon:


----------



## Butcher-cs (15. August 2018)

Ja das wer schon wenn ich da hin kommen könnte. ..........Aber kein Auto da


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder im Lande. Dienstag 18:00 PP SH? Jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (19. August 2018)

Ok bin da.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (20. August 2018)

Auch dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (21. August 2018)

Meinweg Sperrung zwischen Tempel und Dalheim:
https://rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/we...uchtweg-bei-waldbrand-im-meinweg_aid-28690471

Zudem sollen ein Rettungssystem eingepflegt und per Handy lesbare Rettungspunkte aufgestellt werden. Dann könne es nicht mehr passieren, dass ein verunglückter Mountainbike-Fahrer sechs Stunden lang gesucht werden muss.

Grenzübergang und Verbindungsweg sind voraussichtlich bis 1. September 2018 gesperrt, danach für Radfahrer wieder nutzbar.


----------



## -AXT- (21. August 2018)

Würde gerne bei euch heute Abend mitfahren... ist das der Parkplatz vor der Autobahn?


----------



## Steilhang (21. August 2018)

Hallo AXT

ja ist der Parkplatz gegenüber der Mülldeponie.

Bis gleich!


----------



## boetchen (25. August 2018)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Butcher-cs (25. August 2018)

Hi 
Ja morgen früh 

Bock??


----------



## Butcher-cs (25. August 2018)

In bracht


----------



## boetchen (25. August 2018)

Morgen früh schaffe ich leider nicht. Sorry! 
Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für ne gute Tour auf Komoot für Süchtelner Höhen?


----------



## Butcher-cs (25. August 2018)

NEIN LEIDER NICHT 
BIN IMMER Meinweg USW UNTERWEGS


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. August 2018)

boetchen schrieb:


> Morgen früh schaffe ich leider nicht. Sorry!
> Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für ne gute Tour auf Komoot für Süchtelner Höhen?


Ich würde die schwarze Runde fahren ist zwar eine Wanderrunde aber sehr gut angeschildert. Für Dienstag bin ich leider raus muss arbeiten.

Gruß Dieter

Fahre jetzt eine Runde SH bin ca.11:15 am Parkplatz


----------



## Hasso Reynders (26. August 2018)

Hallo ,
werde Dienstag die übliche Runde fahren,18Uhr PP SH.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (28. August 2018)

Bin auch wieder im Lande aber mein Schreibtisch biegt sich sicher durch heute also aufarbeiten. Wochenende für alles zu haben


----------



## -AXT- (28. August 2018)

Bin dabei...


----------



## julem (28. August 2018)

Hallo!!Zur Info!! Sonntag 02.sept. ATB-Toertocht in Swalmen NL.   http://www.atb-extreme.nl/


----------



## Butcher-cs (28. August 2018)

Hi
Wo seid ihr denn


----------



## Gudyo (29. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, Sonntag Toertocht schau ich mal aber Samstag geht was in Dahlheim. Um nicht immer die HK 2 zu fahren schau ich mal in Reigis Schatztruhe und such paar Alternativen raus. Spontan fallen mir da Minienduro, Wurzeltrail, oder Meinwege mit Achterbahn ein. Los gehts um 10.30 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten an der Meer. Strecke zwischen 30 und 50 km hm bis die Pumpe platzt  (meine) 2 Plätze von Gladbach kann ich anbieten.


----------



## stempelchen64 (29. August 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Sonntag Toertocht schau ich mal aber Samstag geht was in Dahlheim. Um nicht immer die HK 2 zu fahren schau ich mal in Reigis Schatztruhe und such paar Alternativen raus. Spontan fallen mir da Minienduro, Wurzeltrail, oder Meinwege mit Achterbahn ein. Los gehts um 10.30 Uhr PP Oberkrüchten an der Meer. Strecke zwischen 30 und 50 km hm bis die Pumpe platzt  (meine) 2 Plätze von Gladbach kann ich anbieten.


Bin am Samstag dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (29. August 2018)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht,falls Sonntag was läuft wäre ich dabei.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Butcher-cs (31. August 2018)

Hi 
Da komm ich mit. Wo muss ich denn hin.
In mg wenn du mich mit nehmen kannst.


----------



## Gudyo (1. September 2018)

Morgen, komme erst jetzt zum lesen hier. Hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcher-cs (1. September 2018)

Hi
Was ist pp ???


----------



## Butcher-cs (1. September 2018)

Pn ???


----------



## stempelchen64 (2. September 2018)

Dienstag 18:00 PP SH jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (2. September 2018)

Dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (3. September 2018)

schaff ich nicht, muss bis 17 Uhr dienen, fahr dann hier ne Runde


----------



## -AXT- (4. September 2018)

...bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (5. September 2018)

Wer sich Mal ins Depot bewegt mit seinem Bike, kann dieser Tage ein Känguru begegnen. Tja, das wird hier noch Safari Mountainbiken 
https://rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/vi...und-tierpark-brueggen-ausgebuext_aid-32743609


----------



## stempelchen64 (10. September 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
Dienstag 18:00 PPSH 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (10. September 2018)

Leider keine Zeit


----------



## Gudyo (14. September 2018)

.


----------



## stempelchen64 (18. September 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
heute 18:00 PPSH jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (19. September 2018)

Nee, sorry nicht bei dem Tauwetter für Dicke  . Gestern wärmster Tag in ganz Europa, jetzt darf der Sommer langsam ausklingen.


----------



## pAn1c (21. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es eigentlich schon einen Termin für die Glühweintour?


----------



## Gudyo (21. September 2018)

Nabend, immer der Samstag vor dem 1. oder 2. Advent, je nach Wetter. Jemand Morgen was vor? Sonst fahr ich hier die Landwehr West. Start so gegen 10 Uhr Paul Moor Schule


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. September 2018)

Schade zuspät gesehen Friedhelm, wie sieht’s mit Dienstag aus 18:00 PPSH oder sonst wo?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Butcher-cs (24. September 2018)

hallo 
keiner lust dieses jahr noch zu winterberg einer hier ???????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -AXT- (24. September 2018)

Morgen würde passen... schreib mal Dieter ob's was wird.


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. September 2018)

-AXT- schrieb:


> Morgen würde passen... schreib mal Dieter ob's was wird.


Also ich bin heute um 18:00 am PPSH. Ansonsten kommt wohl keiner.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## -AXT- (25. September 2018)

Ok dann bis gleich...


----------



## Butcher-cs (25. September 2018)

Hi
Also ich bin gleich im Grenzwalt unterwegs. 
Wenn du Bock hast treffen wir uns an einem Punkt. 

??????


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. September 2018)

Morgen zusammen,

wie sieht`s am WE aus? Wir machen ein Töurchen am Sonntag Treffpunkt JH in Hinsbeck um 10:30 Ziel ist WS momentan sind wir zu zweit.(Thorsten u. Ich) Wenn jemand mit will kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. September 2018)

So,daß war eine schöne Tour heute. Wie sieht’s Dienstag aus 18:00 PPSH jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, morgen bin ich am Start.


----------



## -AXT- (1. Oktober 2018)

...auch dabei .


----------



## Steilhang (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Jungs,

wir sind nun seit fast zwei Wochen Eltern.

Mutter und Kind haben alles gut überstanden und ich erfreu mich an unserer kleinen Familie.

Ich hoffe, dass ich bald wieder Zeit finde um gemeinsam mit euch an den Dienstagsrunden teilzunehmen.

Gruß, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (8. Oktober 2018)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an die junge Familie.


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Oktober 2018)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß euch dreien. Diensttag 18:00 PP SH jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. Oktober 2018)

Steilhang schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wir sind nun seit fast zwei Wochen Eltern.
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch u. alles Gute wünsche ich euch.

Am Sonntag werde ich die HK4 "Wurzeltrails" fahren.Start 10 Uhr Dahlheimer Mühle,jemand dabei?

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. Oktober 2018)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch u. alles Gute wünsche ich euch.
> 
> Am Sonntag werde ich die HK4 "Wurzeltrails" fahren.Start 10 Uhr Dahlheimer Mühle,jemand dabei?
> 
> Gruß Hasso


Hallo Hasso,
Sonntag schaffe ich leider nicht. Jetzt mal eine Frage in die Runde, fährt jemand aus dem Forum die CTF in Klinkum (28.10.18)? Ich hab vor dort nochmal mitzufahren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Helsing (16. Oktober 2018)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo Hasso,
> Sonntag schaffe ich leider nicht. Jetzt mal eine Frage in die Runde, fährt jemand aus dem Forum die CTF in Klinkum (28.10.18)? Ich hab vor dort nochmal mitzufahren.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Oh yes, fahre mit!!!


----------



## pAn1c (16. Oktober 2018)

Helsing schrieb:


> Oh yes, fahre mit!!!


Uwe, schön was von dir zu hören ,
ich habe das Event auch mal angepeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (16. Oktober 2018)

Nabend zusammen. Sonntag leider nicht aber Klinkum bin ich dabei.


----------



## _DaHe_ (17. Oktober 2018)

Schönen guten Morgen,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und auch im Grunde neu in der MTB Welt, besitze seit Kurzem mein erstes richtiges Hardtail.

Komme aus Viersen und kenne die Süchtelner Höhen nur aus der Sicht beim Spazieren/Wandern.

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Anliegen 

Ein Freund von mir will jetzt wieder Anfangen mit MTB fahren und hat sich ein Fully in zwei Größen bestellt.
Jetzt hat er mich gefragt, ob es auf den Süchtelner Höhen eine Stelle gibt, wo er das Abfahren testen kann, um sich zu entscheiden, ob er einen L oder XL Rahmen nimmt. Mir fällt jetzt so wie er sich das vorstellt nichts direkt ein.

Er hätte gerne eine stelle mit Abhang, so nenne ich das Mal jetzt. 3-4 Meter runter kurzer Auslauf und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch.
Sollte recht steil seien, also eher dort, wo man nicht zu Fuß wirklich runter geht. Er will testen ober er zum Bsp. beim Abfahren das Gefühl hat, das er fast vorne rüber fliegt und ob er genug Druck auf das Vorderrad bekommt.

Wüsstet Ihr etwas ?? Wenn ja wäre es super, wenn Ihr mir bis Donnerstagabend etwas vorschlagend könnt.

Schon mal Danke 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ambition (17. Oktober 2018)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werde ich die HK4 "Wurzeltrails" fahren.Start 10 Uhr Dahlheimer Mühle,jemand dabei?


Hallo Hasso,

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mitfahren. Weiß aber im Moment noch nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe. Ich kann dir Samstag Bescheid sagen.
Ich schreibe noch mal. Vielleicht bis Sonntag. 

Viele Grüßen, 

Frank
_(Sorry Daniel, ich kenne mich nicht gut aus auf SH, aber da sind bestimmt andere hier, die dir helfen können)._


----------



## Helsing (17. Oktober 2018)

_DaHe_ schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen,
> 
> ich bin neu in diesem Forum und auch im Grunde neu in der MTB Welt, besitze seit Kurzem mein erstes richtiges Hardtail.
> 
> ...


Habe ich noch nie gehört, dass sich jemand aufgrund einer Abfahrt seine Bikegrösse wählt?!?!?! Das Bike sollte zu seiner Körperstatur passen und nicht zu einer Abfahrt!!! Jungs, kauft das Bike lieber im Fachhandel mit einer Topberatung!


----------



## Gudyo (17. Oktober 2018)

Willkommen im Forum, hast PN, wollen die Baumschmuser ja nicht verärgern sonst kacheln die da wieder Gestrüpp hin 
Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass seit Simon weg ist bei Georgs, es keinen ernsthaften Fachverkäufer mehr gibt in MG und Umgebung. Einzig der Dealer von Dieter hat Plan weil er auch selber fährt. Früher(bei den 26ern) hat man tatsächlich die Bikes lieber etwas kleiner gewählt wenn es überwiegend technisch bergab gehen sollte. Heute bei der Geometrie und den absenkbaren Sattelstützen, unnötig.

Hallo Frank, schön wieder von dir zu hören!


----------



## pAn1c (17. Oktober 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass seit Simon weg ist bei Georgs, es keinen ernsthaften Fachverkäufer mehr gibt in MG und Umgebung. Einzig der Dealer von Dieter hat Plan weil er auch selber fährt.
> 
> Hallo Frank, schön wieder von dir zu hören!


Hab ich mir fast gedacht, das Simon weg ist.
War ein paar mal da, ihm aber nicht angetroffen.

Weiß jemand, wo er sich aktuell rumtreibt?


----------



## _DaHe_ (17. Oktober 2018)

Helsing schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nie gehört, dass sich jemand aufgrund einer Abfahrt seine Bikegrösse wählt?!?!?! Das Bike sollte zu seiner Körperstatur passen und nicht zu einer Abfahrt!!! Jungs, kauft das Bike lieber im Fachhandel mit einer Topberatung!



Er fühlt sich auf beiden Bikes wohl bei normaler fahrt auf der Straße, mit leichter Tendenz zum L Rahmen. Er will für sich im Grunde nur die Bestätigung haben das L wirklich sein Rahmen ist. Und nun hat er sich gedacht wenn er damit abwärts fährt ob er auf dem L Rad nicht doch das Gefühl hat das es doch besser das xl wäre. 

Er hat das cannondale im Laden auch getestet in L und sich beraten lassen. Hatten nur das Xl nicht da zum Vergleich. Daher über Internet aus zwei Läden kommen lassen zum testen für zu Hause


----------



## Hasso Reynders (17. Oktober 2018)

ambition schrieb:


> Hallo Hasso,
> 
> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mitfahren. Weiß aber im Moment noch nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe. Ich kann dir Samstag Bescheid sagen.
> Ich schreibe noch mal. Vielleicht bis Sonntag.
> ...


Hallo Frank,
würde mich sehr freuen wenn das bei dir Sonntag klappt.Klinkum bin ich dann auch dabei.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Finnwulf (18. Oktober 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum, hast PN, wollen die Baumschmuser ja nicht verärgern sonst kacheln die da wieder Gestrüpp hin
> Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass seit Simon weg ist bei Georgs, es keinen ernsthaften Fachverkäufer mehr gibt in MG und Umgebung. Einzig der Dealer von Dieter hat Plan weil er auch selber fährt. Früher(bei den 26ern) hat man tatsächlich die Bikes lieber etwas kleiner gewählt wenn es überwiegend technisch bergab gehen sollte. Heute bei der Geometrie und den absenkbaren Sattelstützen, unnötig.
> 
> Hallo Frank, schön wieder von dir zu hören!



Im Gewerbegebiet Münchheide findet ihr thebikeshop.de, mit cannondale, Santa Cruz, Focus, Bianchi usw. 

*Werbung Ende*


----------



## molux (18. Oktober 2018)

Die Zeit ist wieder reif für den 9.Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein!(Klick hier!)
Startpunkt ist diesmal der gruselige Baerler Busch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (19. Oktober 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
ist ja super wenn so viele nach Klinkum kommen. Ich bringe auch noch zwei Leute mit.Wann sollen wir uns treffen? Ich glaube an dem WE (28.10.18) wird die Uhr umgestellt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## SintFloyd (20. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier im Forum. Bin aus Viersen, Gelegenheitsfahrer, RR und MB, und überlege, auch zur CTF Klinkum zu fahren, vlt. kommen noch einige Leute aus Krüchten dazu. Trifft man sich dort? Wann und wo? 

Gruß, Harald


----------



## ambition (20. Oktober 2018)

@Hasso Reynders 
Hallo Hasso, ich bin Morgen dabei. Freue mich, bis Morgen.

@SintFloyd 
Hallo Harald, viel Spaß in Klinkum. Die Trails sind gepflegt, also maximalen Fahrspaß ohne Gestrüpp auf Augenhöhe. 

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## ambition (21. Oktober 2018)

Top Wetter, Top Guide (Hasso), nette Leute (6 Biker und 1 Bikerin) und eine herrliche, Panorama Genusstour. Hasso danke, für diesen schönen Tag.
Gruß, Frank.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Friedhelm,
können ja Sonntag zusammen nach Klinkum fahren.Wie machen wirs mit dem Fahren ?

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> können ja Sonntag zusammen nach Klinkum fahren.Wie machen wirs mit dem Fahren ?
> 
> Gruß Hasso


Morgen zusammen,
Um wieviel Uhr trefft ihr euch? Und um wieviel seid ihr in Klinkum?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (25. Oktober 2018)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> Um wieviel Uhr trefft ihr euch? Und um wieviel seid ihr in Klinkum?
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Wäre schön wenn wir zusammen fahren. Welche Streckenlänge habt ihr im Auge ?


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. Oktober 2018)

Burmi schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn wir zusammen fahren. Welche Streckenlänge habt ihr im Auge ?


Strecke ist mir egal, Hauptsache fahren. Was hälst du von 10:00?


----------



## Gudyo (26. Oktober 2018)

Morgen zusammen.
Also 10 Uhr hört sich gut an, ich komme aber auch mit dem Mopped, zuviel Rückstand die letzten 4 Wochen. Kann gerne fahren wen du um 9.15 Uhr bei mir bist Hasso (Parkplatzsuche und so). Freu mich schon mal wieder in einer grossen Gruppe zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (26. Oktober 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> Also 10 Uhr hört sich gut an, ich komme aber auch mit dem Mopped, zuviel Rückstand die letzten 4 Wochen. Kann gerne fahren wen du um 9.15 Uhr bei mir bist Hasso (Parkplatzsuche und so). Freu mich schon mal wieder in einer grossen Gruppe zu fahren.


Alles klar, 10:00 Sonntag Klinkum treffen ich bin da. Freu mich 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (26. Oktober 2018)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Alles klar, 10:00 Sonntag Klinkum treffen ich bin da. Freu mich
> Gruß Dieter



Dito


----------



## Hasso Reynders (26. Oktober 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> Also 10 Uhr hört sich gut an, ich komme aber auch mit dem Mopped, zuviel Rückstand die letzten 4 Wochen. Kann gerne fahren wen du um 9.15 Uhr bei mir bist Hasso (Parkplatzsuche und so). Freu mich schon mal wieder in einer grossen Gruppe zu fahren.


OK bin Sonntag 9.15 bei dir.


----------



## molux (27. Oktober 2018)

* Aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen zum Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein,*
* wird heute Nacht die Uhr 1 Stunde zurückgestellt, damit ihr euch noch länger freuen könnt!*

Wir sehen uns .....bis Mittwoch........


----------



## Gudyo (28. Oktober 2018)

Mach mal den Anfang. Eine der besten CTF´s der letzten Zeit. Obwohl schon hunderte Kilometer im Meinwege abgespult immer noch für ne Überraschung gut. Hervorragend ausgeschildert , tolle Idee mit der Verpflegung am Touristikzentrum und der nachfolgenden Schleife über 17 km. Wer die nicht gefahren ist, hat leider was verpasst. Bin ganz froh mein Mopped genommen zu haben den auf 56 km mit 400 hm einen 17,5 Schnitt hinzukriegen spricht für die Fitness der Bio-Biker!!  Ein toller Tag mit Kumpels und grosses Lob für den SV Klinkum, eure CTF ist immer was besonderes.


----------



## stempelchen64 (28. Oktober 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Mach mal den Anfang. Eine der besten CTF´s der letzten Zeit. Obwohl schon hunderte Kilometer im Meinwege abgespult immer noch für ne Überraschung gut. Hervorragend ausgeschildert , tolle Idee mit der Verpflegung am Touristikzentrum und der nachfolgenden Schleife über 17 km. Wer die nicht gefahren ist, hat leider was verpasst. Bin ganz froh mein Mopped genommen zu haben den auf 56 km mit 400 hm einen 17,5 Schnitt hinzukriegen spricht für die Fitness der Bio-Biker!!  Ein toller Tag mit Kumpels und grosses Lob für den SV Klinkum, eure CTF ist immer was besonderes.


Friedhelm‘s Beitrag kann ich nur zustimmen ganz tolle CTF nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei. Wünsche noch ein schönes Rest WE.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (29. Oktober 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> .........Bin ganz froh mein Mopped genommen zu haben den auf 56 km mit 400 hm einen 17,5 Schnitt hinzukriegen spricht für die Fitness der Bio-Biker!!  .



Zustimmung!! Ohne Moped hätte ich die 56 Km in der Geschwindigkeit nicht überlebt. Insofern alles richtig gemacht


----------



## mountain 31 (29. Oktober 2018)

Einem Biobiker taten aber nachher auch ein bisschen die Beine weh


----------



## molux (30. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Helsing (4. November 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Mach mal den Anfang. Eine der besten CTF´s der letzten Zeit. Obwohl schon hunderte Kilometer im Meinwege abgespult immer noch für ne Überraschung gut. Hervorragend ausgeschildert , tolle Idee mit der Verpflegung am Touristikzentrum und der nachfolgenden Schleife über 17 km. Wer die nicht gefahren ist, hat leider was verpasst. Bin ganz froh mein Mopped genommen zu haben den auf 56 km mit 400 hm einen 17,5 Schnitt hinzukriegen spricht für die Fitness der Bio-Biker!!  Ein toller Tag mit Kumpels und grosses Lob für den SV Klinkum, eure CTF ist immer was besonderes.


Absolut auch meine Meinung: Sehr gut ausgeschildert, Top Verpflegungsstadion, schöne Trails ..... kann nur gutes berichten! Bin nächstes JAhr auch wieder dabei!!!


----------



## ambition (5. November 2018)




----------



## Helsing (12. November 2018)

ambition schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 791702


Auch diese CTF Reuver darf ein Biker nicht verpassen!!! Super Verpflegung, schöne Trails ca. 60% Schlucht einfach alles perfekt!!! 100pro nachste Mal wieder dabei


----------



## Gudyo (17. Dezember 2018)

Lange Zeit echt ruhig hier. Die Glühweintour ist leider ausgefallen aber ich hab im Moment  andere Sorgen als Radfahren. Bin aber in Behandlung und mir geht es von Tag zu Tag besser. Wünsche euch allen eine gesegnete Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch (nicht wörtlich nehmen Hasso) ins Neue Jahr. Den dicken auf dem Bike werded ihr aber nicht so schnell los, im kommenden Jahr will ich wieder mitmischen. Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Burmi (18. Dezember 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Lange Zeit echt ruhig hier. Die Glühweintour ist leider ausgefallen aber ich hab im Moment  andere Sorgen als Radfahren. Bin aber in Behandlung und mir geht es von Tag zu Tag besser. Wünsche euch allen eine gesegnete Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch (nicht wörtlich nehmen Hasso) ins Neue Jahr. Den dicken auf dem Bike werded ihr aber nicht so schnell los, im kommenden Jahr will ich wieder mitmischen. Gruß Friedhelm



@Friedhelm gute Besserung 

@alle 
Ruhige Festtage und einen geschmeidigen Übergang ins neue Jahr.


----------



## pAn1c (18. Dezember 2018)

Danke, wünsche ich euch auch!


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. Dezember 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Lange Zeit echt ruhig hier. Die Glühweintour ist leider ausgefallen aber ich hab im Moment  andere Sorgen als Radfahren. Bin aber in Behandlung und mir geht es von Tag zu Tag besser. Wünsche euch allen eine gesegnete Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch (nicht wörtlich nehmen Hasso) ins Neue Jahr. Den dicken auf dem Bike werded ihr aber nicht so schnell los, im kommenden Jahr will ich wieder mitmischen. Gruß Friedhelm


Gute Besserung Friedhelm, nächstes Jahr sind dann mindestens zwei dicke auf´m Fahrrad unterwegs.


allen hier wünsche ich ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (19. Dezember 2018)

Wünsche ich auch allen,Friedhelm dir vor allem Gesundheit u.gute Besserung.Zwischen den Tagen werde ich wenns trocken ist ne kleine Runde fahren,melde mich dann hier.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## ambition (22. Dezember 2018)

Auch wenn es in 2018 nicht so geklappt hat uns zu treffen Friedhelm, wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und hoffentlich ein Wiedersehen in 2019. Euch ein frohes Fest und viel bikefun in 2019.


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Dezember 2018)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage und schicke wheinachten  Und allen lädierten unter uns gute Besserung und ein besseres 2019  LG peter ￼


----------



## Helsing (26. Dezember 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Lange Zeit echt ruhig hier. Die Glühweintour ist leider ausgefallen aber ich hab im Moment  andere Sorgen als Radfahren. Bin aber in Behandlung und mir geht es von Tag zu Tag besser. Wünsche euch allen eine gesegnete Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch (nicht wörtlich nehmen Hasso) ins Neue Jahr. Den dicken auf dem Bike werded ihr aber nicht so schnell los, im kommenden Jahr will ich wieder mitmischen. Gruß Friedhelm


Das Radfahren sollte Dir Sorgen bereiten, denn wenn Du aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht biken kannst, dann bist Du ernsthaft krank, deswegen Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite. Die Glühweintour können wir noch durchziehen, die kalten Tage bleiben uns bis März erhalten. Freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen beim Biken(bei bester Gesundheit). Allen noch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und ein gesunden Übergang ins Jahr 2019, dann wird alles besser


----------



## Hasso Reynders (27. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
werde Samstag eine Runde Hardter Wald fahren. Start 10 Uhr Paul Moor Schule.Jemand Bock?
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Landmichel (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Ponyhofrunde morgen Vormittag?


----------



## Burmi (29. Dezember 2018)

Landmichel schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Ponyhofrunde morgen Vormittag?



Der Michael und ich wollten ggf. auch eine Runde fahren. Bis jetzt ist aber nichts fix. Wann willst du los ?


----------



## Landmichel (29. Dezember 2018)

So gegen 10 bis 10:30.


----------



## Burmi (30. Dezember 2018)

Landmichel schrieb:


> So gegen 10 bis 10:30.



Sorry ich fahre heute etwas später nach Horst. Dir/euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helsing (3. Januar 2019)

Sonntag, CTF-Vlodrop!!! Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, sicherlich wieder eine schöne Tour

https://www.atb-club-grenzeloos.nl/


----------



## Burmi (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen. Ist am Wochenende was geplant ???


----------



## stempelchen64 (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Sonntag entspannte Ponyhofrunde oder WS jemand dabei? Start so um 10:30

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Multichris66 (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Wäre Sonntag gerne dabei.
Habe aber leider Neujahrsempfang.
Hoffe wir werden dieses Jahr öfter zusammen biken.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Burmi (4. Januar 2019)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Sonntag entspannte Ponyhofrunde oder WS jemand dabei? Start so um 10:30
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Ich !!


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. Januar 2019)

Burmi schrieb:


> Ich !!


Morgen 10:30 am Funkturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (5. Januar 2019)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen 10:30 am Funkturm?



Ok


----------



## stempelchen64 (5. Januar 2019)

Burmi schrieb:


> Ok


Bis Morgen


----------



## Hasso Reynders (5. Januar 2019)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen 10:30 am Funkturm?


Bin auch dabei.   
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Finnwulf (17. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn es noch etwas hin ist, würde ich euch gerne zu unserem Santa Cruz Test Event einladen!

https://www.facebook.com/events/354557155099836/

MfG,
Sebastian


----------



## pAn1c (17. Januar 2019)

Moin Sebastian, ist notiert


----------



## Hasso Reynders (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
wer weiß wo es die Laufräder für die schweren Jungs,120+,gibt.War hier glaub ich mal Thema.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## SintFloyd (20. Februar 2019)

Moin, wer hat Lust auf eine lockere MTB Feierabendrunde rund um Viersen? So 40 km...

Gruß,
Harald


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
da das Wetter mitspielt werde ich am Dienstag mit einer lockeren Runde SH beginnen bin so um 17:20 am PP. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (24. Februar 2019)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer weiß wo es die Laufräder für die schweren Jungs,120+,gibt.War hier glaub ich mal Thema.
> Gruß Hasso



Hi Hasso von DT Swiss gibt es die H 1700 und 1900 Laufräder. Die sollen bis 150 Kg halten. Von Newmann gibt es welche die sollen sogar noch mehr aushalten. Evolution E.35.  bis 180 Kg Systemgewicht.


----------



## tt22 (25. Februar 2019)

Ich war am Wochenende auch Mal wieder in den Süchtelner-Höhen unterwegs.
Finde es ja gut, dass dort nach den Sturmschäden aufgeforstet wird. Mich hat allerdings gewundert, dass bei dem Trail, wo man von der großen Wiese startet, über einen angelegten Sprung zu einem Wurzeldrop kommt (hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine), im unteren Bereich einige junge Bäume mitten auf den Weg gepflanzt wurden.
Evtl. gibt's dahinter ja einen Sinn, ich hoffe aber nicht, dass es dann heißt: "Die Mountainbiker zerstören junge Bäume".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (24. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
am Dienstag 17:30 am PP SH Treffpunkt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (25. März 2019)

Wäre gerne mitgefahren,bin verschnupft.Aber nächste Woche gehts dann hoffentlich wieder.
 Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. März 2019)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Wäre gerne mitgefahren,bin verschnupft.Aber nächste Woche gehts dann hoffentlich wieder.
> Gruß Hasso


Schade dann nächste Woche Hasso.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (30. März 2019)

Hallo,
Wo es am Niederrhein wenig Neues gibt mit MTB Strecken, haben wir in den Niederlanden wieder eine neue MTB Strecke dazu bekommen. Diesmal Stadsbos013 in Tilburg (Provinz Nord-Brabant).

Heute, 30. März wird die Strecke offiziell freigegeben. Die Strecke ist 18 Km und total Flach. 
Die Strecke ist anzubinden mit die Strecken in Ravels (B), Alphen, Dorst oder Nationalpark Loonse en Drunensche Dünen/Efteling (nur die Letzte ist Gebührpflichtig). Damit gibt es weit über 100 Km Trails und Mountainbike Spaß.

Die Beschilderung ist Schwarz/Weiß. Die Nummer beim Schild kann man nutzen bei einer Unfallmeldung. 
Startpunkte: Golfplatz Prise d’Eau, Gilzerbaan, Tilburg. Einkehrmöglichkeit De Zeven Geitjes, Reeshofdijk 18, Tilburg. Oder für Bahngäste Bahnhof Tilburg Reeshof, Südausgang.

Mehr Info: https://mtbstadsbos013.nl/
oder auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MTBStadsbos013/

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. April 2019)

Wenn jemand lust hat mitzufahren,
morgen 17:30 PP SH.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (1. April 2019)

Hallo Dieter,
bin morgen dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. April 2019)

So jetzt  aber, Dienstag 17:30 PP SH. Alle noch im Winterschlaf?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (8. April 2019)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> So jetzt  aber, Dienstag 17:30 PP SH. Alle noch im Winterschlaf?
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Dabei,muß ja endlich mal klappen.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Steilhang (8. April 2019)

Ich werde leider noch ein wenig Winterschlaf halten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (14. April 2019)

Dienstag 17:30 PP SH.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. April 2019)

Dabei.  Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (24. April 2019)

Morgen zusammen,
Treffpunkt morgen 10:00 JH Hinsbeck 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (24. April 2019)

OK Dieter,bis morgen.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## -AXT- (24. April 2019)

Passt bei mir leider nicht.... bis die Tage


----------



## Burmi (24. April 2019)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> Treffpunkt morgen 10:00 JH Hinsbeck
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (29. April 2019)

Morgen um
17:30 PP SH:

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (30. April 2019)

Dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## ambition (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

Jetzt Sonntag 5. Mai CTF Venlo Tegelen: *Bakenbosch Challenge 2019*.
Startzeit zwischen 8.30 und 10.30 Uhr.
7 Euro Startgeld mit Verpflegung. Die ersten 500 Teilnehmer bekommen ein Geschenk.
2 Strecken: 35 und 55 Km. Strecken dieses Jahr erneuert.
Startort: Sportpark Irene, Bakenbosweg 4, 5932 AH Tegelen (NL)
Bilder aus 2017: https://goo.gl/photos/NNQ76n8C45jyPpF17 
Quelle:  https://www.facebook.com/bakenboschallenge/

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## julem (5. Mai 2019)

CTF Venlo Tegelen: *Bakenbosch Challenge 2019*.War mal wieder Top. Super Organisation wie wir es kennen von unseren Nachbarn.Streckenwahl Neu!! ganz Toll. Komme gerne wieder. J.


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. Mai 2019)

Morgen zusammen,
Diensttag 17:30 PP SH

Gruß Dieter


----------



## -AXT- (14. Mai 2019)

Bin dabei...


----------



## Micha38 (4. Juni 2019)

Tach zusammen,

jmd. zufällig nächstes Wochenende in Winterberg?


----------



## dietbert (4. Juni 2019)

Am Donnerstag, den 20.06. findet auf Fronleichnam wieder die CTF Erkelenz ``Ab in den Urwald`` in der 3. Auflage statt.
Die Strecke führt u.a. über den Premiumwanderweg durch den Birgelner Urwald. Aufgrund einer Straßenbaustelle mussten wir die Streckenführung leicht abändern. Aber wir haben noch viele schöne Trails eingebaut bzw im Ratheimer Wald sind noch einige Trails neu dazu gekommen.
Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Infos: http://www.erc-ev.de/termine/ctf 
und http://www.erc-ev.de/premium


----------



## Finnwulf (25. Juni 2019)

Kurze Erinnerung an unser Santa Cruz Testevent am Hohen Busch am Samstagt, 29.6., von 10 bis 18 Uhr!









						Santa Cruz Test Event presented by thebikeshop.de
					

Santa Cruz kommt uns mit seinem Messestand besuchen! Da wir in der Umgebung unseres Ladenlokals in Willich kaum Möglichkeit haben, vernünftig Mountainbike zu fahren, veranstalten wir das Ganze...




					www.facebook.com
				




Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. Juni 2019)

Dienstag 18:30 PP SH. Jemand dabei?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Juli 2019)

Sorry ich meinte 17:30 morgen PP SH


----------



## stempelchen64 (1. Juli 2019)

Was ist los hat keiner lust?


----------



## Hasso Reynders (8. Juli 2019)

Morgen 17:30 PP SH.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (9. Juli 2019)

Bin dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Juli 2019)

Morgen 17:30 PP SH

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. Juli 2019)

Dabei.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## -AXT- (15. Juli 2019)

...auch dabei


----------



## stempelchen64 (22. Juli 2019)

Morgen 17:30 PP SH:

Gruß Dieter


----------



## -AXT- (22. Juli 2019)

Leider nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (22. Juli 2019)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Morgen 17:30 PP SH:
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Hallo Dieter,
bin für morgen auch raus,Examensfeier in Köln.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (23. Juli 2019)

Habt nix verpasst, war viel zu Warm. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## -AXT- (12. August 2019)

Wasn mit morgen?


----------



## Hasso Reynders (12. August 2019)

Wenns nicht regnet,wie immer 17:30.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (12. August 2019)

Viel Spaß euch beiden. Bin zurzeit noch in Thüringen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## -AXT- (12. August 2019)

Ok,  Hasso bis morgen...

Dieter, euch noch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (19. August 2019)

Morgen 17:30 PP SH.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. August 2019)

Bin für morgen raus,nächste Woche bin ich dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (25. August 2019)

Diestag 17:30 PP SH.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (26. August 2019)

Bin dabei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Cheffabrik (16. September 2019)

Dieter, fahren wir am 12.10 noch mal die Flow Trails an der Ahr, welche dir dein Arzt verschrieben hatte. Sag ganz einfach bei Interesse Bescheid, falls Du / Ihr mitfahren möchtet. Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hasso Reynders (16. September 2019)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Dieter, fahren wir am 12.10 noch mal die Flow Trails an der Ahr, welche dir dein Arzt verschrieben hatte. Sag ganz einfach bei Interesse Bescheid, falls Du / Ihr mitfahren möchtet. Gruß Uwe



Ja Uwe,ich wäre dann gerne dabei.

Für morgen wie immer 17:30 PP SH.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. September 2019)

Cheffabrik schrieb:


> Dieter, fahren wir am 12.10 noch mal die Flow Trails an der Ahr, welche dir dein Arzt verschrieben hatte. Sag ganz einfach bei Interesse Bescheid, falls Du / Ihr mitfahren möchtet. Gruß Uwe


Bin dabei Uwe, morgen bin auch dabei Hasso.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ambition (29. September 2019)

Hallo,
In meiner Heimat Provinz Nord Brabant, die Niederlande, ist ein neuer Highlight entstanden für Mountainbiker: Die permanente Strecke „*Netersel*“. Wird hier schon bezeichnet als Mini Eifel oder Mini Ardenner Wald .

Eine alte Müllkippe ist umgebaut zu einen einmaliges technisches MTB Highlight. Nur 4 Km lang, aber voll gestaut mit technische Trails, mit dabei steile auf und abfahrten, Rockgarden, Treppen, North Shore, Anlieger, Drops, Switchbacks usw. Seit einige Wochen ist diese Strecke die Nummer 1 der Niederlanden auf www.mtbroutes.nl
Die Strecke ist nicht Anfänger geeignet. Strecke ist beschildert in Orange. GPS nicht notwendig. Es gibt Anschluss mit andere längere MTB Strecken, wie Bladel (Grün), wenn eine Tagesausflug erwünscht ist. 

Netersel liegt westlich von Eindhoven und ist damit innerhalb eine Autostunde zu erreichen ab die Grenzübergang Venlo/Roermond. Bei Eindhoven über die A67 Richtung Antwerpen, ausfahrt 29.
Startort:
Straße: Heike
5534 Netersel

Video: 




Info:
https://www.mtbroutes.nl/noord-brabant/netersel
https://www.facebook.com/dakvannetersel/
http://www.hetsnellewiel.nl/accommodatie/dakvannetersel/


----------



## stempelchen64 (30. September 2019)

Hallo Frank,
schönen Dank für die Info. Video sieht sehr gut aus. Das wäre was für den Winter. Ich melde mich bei dir zu gegebener Zeit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Frank,
auch von mir danke für die Info,werde dann mit Dieter zusammen kommen.

Für Sonntag habe ich eine Tour durch den Meinweg geplant,wer mitfahren möchte bitte kurz melden.
Falls es stark regnet,fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an,werde ich dann aber kurzfristig hier ankündigen,also Sonntag 
nochmal hier ins Forum gucken.


*Treffpunkt:   *06.Oktober , 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Sportplatz in Oberkrüchten , An der Meer 100. 
Strecke , ca. 60km

Gruß Hasso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helsing (5. Oktober 2019)

ambition schrieb:


> Hallo,
> In meiner Heimat Provinz Nord Brabant, die Niederlande, ist ein neuer Highlight entstanden für Mountainbiker: Die permanente Strecke „*Netersel*“. Wird hier schon bezeichnet als Mini Eifel oder Mini Ardenner Wald .
> 
> Eine alte Müllkippe ist umgebaut zu einen einmaliges technisches MTB Highlight. Nur 4 Km lang, aber voll gestaut mit technische Trails, mit dabei steile auf und abfahrten, Rockgarden, Treppen, North Shore, Anlieger, Drops, Switchbacks usw. Seit einige Wochen ist diese Strecke die Nummer 1 der Niederlanden auf www.mtbroutes.nl
> ...


Ich muss sagen, unser Nachbarland ist der Zeit vorraus. Auch in Brunssum ist ein super MTB-PArk entstanden. Gut ausgeschildert und für jede Könnerstufe etwas dabei. In Deutschland hätten wir mehr Möglichkeiten, aber der MTB-Sport wird nicht anerkannt. Während Auch Österreich offener den MTB-Sportler gegenüberstehen, drohen auf deutschen Boden ein Fahrverbot nach dem anderen. Wer MTB fährt wird hier behandelt wie ein Krimineller. Great Germany verschläft einen Trendsport


----------



## Helsing (5. Oktober 2019)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> auch von mir danke für die Info,werde dann mit Dieter zusammen kommen.
> 
> Für Sonntag habe ich eine Tour durch den Meinweg geplant,wer mitfahren möchte bitte kurz melden.
> ...


Wenn es trocken bleiben sollte, bin ich auch dabei. Bis jetzt sehen die Wettervorhersagen aber nicht positiv aus. Morgenfrüh schau ich hier kurz rein, wie der Stand ist.


----------



## ambition (5. Oktober 2019)

Hey,
60 Km Meinweg hört sich gut an! Will ggf. auch mitfahren, aber die Wettervorhersage sieht da nicht so toll aus. Falls die Tour ausfällt, hier noch ein sehenswertes Video von die von Uwe genannte Brunssum Strecke:




The longest set of stairs ever, at the flattest country on earth.


----------



## Helsing (6. Oktober 2019)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> auch von mir danke für die Info,werde dann mit Dieter zusammen kommen.
> 
> Für Sonntag habe ich eine Tour durch den Meinweg geplant,wer mitfahren möchte bitte kurz melden.
> ...


Der Regen kommt früher wie geplant. Hier in Brüggen regnet es und es wird die nächsten Stunden nicht besser. Bin am Freitag richtig Nass geworden. Bin raus und hoffentlich ergibt sich in Kürze bessere Bedingungen. 
Gruß Uwe.


----------



## ambition (6. Oktober 2019)

Hasso,

Gleichfalls wie Uwe bin ich auch raus. Hoffentlich klappt es nächste Mal.
Gruß Frank.


----------



## Helsing (6. Oktober 2019)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> auch von mir danke für die Info,werde dann mit Dieter zusammen kommen.
> 
> Für Sonntag habe ich eine Tour durch den Meinweg geplant,wer mitfahren möchte bitte kurz melden.
> ...


Hallo Hasso,
seit Ihr heute die Tour gefahren?
Gruss Uwe.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (7. Oktober 2019)

Ja,wir,das waren Petra u. ich, sind gefahren u.hatten den Meinweg fast für uns alleine.Wir haben aber ein bischen abgekürzt,waren dann 40km.

Dienstag,17:30 PP SH wohl dann ohne Regen.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (7. Oktober 2019)

Sieht nicht gut aus morgen. Mal abwarten melde mich nochmal.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## stempelchen64 (8. Oktober 2019)

Bin heute am Treffpunkt PP SH 17:30

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (8. Oktober 2019)

Bin für heute leider raus.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Helsing (14. Oktober 2019)

vormerken CFT Klinkum

*Sonntag, 27.10.2019 Vereinsheim Klinkum
      Startzeit: 08:30 Uhr - 11:00 Uhr*

*Info: www.svk-radsport.de*


----------



## ambition (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Danke @Helsing fürs Teilen.
Für die Deutsche Grenzbewohner die lieber in Herkenbosch (NL) starten, die lesen weiter auf die Niederländische Website des SV-Klinkums.
mtb toertocht herkenbosch (auch auf Deutsch).
_(Hat angeblich einer dieses Forums gebaut_ )

Vielleicht sehen wir uns dort.

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## molux (18. Oktober 2019)

Noch 13 Tage


----------



## stempelchen64 (21. Oktober 2019)

Morgen 17:30  PPSH kleine Runde.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Burmi (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen wer fährt alles beim Nightride mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molux (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Oktober 2019)

Burmi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen wer fährt alles beim Nightride mit ?


Alternativ Veranstaltung.....


----------



## Harry75 (7. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hier scheint es ja ein paar Gleichgesinnte zu geben. Ich wohne seit einem Jahr in Wegberg und kenne die Gegend aus meiner Jugend noch sehr gut. Alleine zu fahren ist manchmal schön, mit mehreren unterwegs zu sein ist aber schöner.
Daher hier mal eine Anfrage, ob jemand mal Zeit und Lust hat, eine gemeinsame Runde zu drehen. Ich fahre alles vom Rennrad zum Enduro. Meinweg und Süchtelner Höhen kenne ich ziemlich gut und auch die Trails an der Wupper bei Solingen.
Kommenden Sonntag hätte ich definitiv Zeit. Ich bin 43, fahre ambitioniert, bin aber keine Rakete. Auf MTB Marathons bewege ich mich im Mittelfeld meiner Altersklasse.
Freue mich auf Antworten
Gruß 
Harold


----------



## Hasso Reynders (8. November 2019)

Hallo Harold,
willkommen im Forum,wir fahren im Sommer wenn möglich jeden Dienstagabend,da ist es aber jetzt dann schon düster.Sonntag kann ich leider 
nicht,bin aber für eine gemeinsame Runde immer zu haben.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## pAn1c (11. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen. Ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob dieses Jahr wieder die legendäre Glühweintour stattfindet? ?


----------



## Harry75 (12. November 2019)

Hallo Hasso,
danke für die Antwort. Das heißt, dass im Moment der Dienstag ausfällt und man sich stattdessen spontan trifft?
Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn Dienstags? Wie lang sind eure Runden dann so im Schnitt? Ich arbeite in MG und habe mir vorgenommen, ab dem Frühjahr nach der Arbeit über die Süchtelner Höhen nach Hause zu fahren.
Ich hätte erst wieder Sonntag den 24. und Montag den 25. Zeit für eine längere Runde.

@ Knallgas: Glühwein Tour?

Gruß 
Harold


----------



## Gudyo (13. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Glühweintour? Ist eigentlich ne gute Idee! Leider bin ich völlig ausser Form und den Alkohol muss ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auch weglassen. Aber heisser Kakao und Stollen geht ja auch. Wen also keiner ein Problem damit hat, dass ich mein Moped fahre, schlage ich mal den 2. Adventssamstag vor. Ob HK 2, Horst oder Overloon können wir ja  noch bequatschen. Würde mich freuen die Bande mal wieder zu sehen.
@Harold: Willkommen im Forum. Die Glühweintour wurde vor einigen Jahren mal begonnen und hört sich schlimmer an als es ist. Ich hab einfach immer ne Kanne Glühwein und Christstollen mitgebracht und die haben wir dann mit paar Mann verputzt. Ist also nicht exessiv  Ist einfach gedacht um die trübe Zeit vor Weihnachten  gemeinsam zum Biken zu nutzen.


----------



## pAn1c (13. November 2019)

Gudyo schrieb:


> ..... schlage ich mal den 2. Adventssamstag vor. Ob HK 2, Horst oder Overloon können wir ja  noch bequatschen. Würde mich freuen die Bande mal wieder zu sehen.



Ist vorgemerkt!

Würde mich auch freuen, ein paar "alte" Gesichter wieder zu sehen ?


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. November 2019)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Glühweintour? Ist eigentlich ne gute Idee! Leider bin ich völlig ausser Form und den Alkohol muss ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auch weglassen. Aber heisser Kakao und Stollen geht ja auch. Wen also keiner ein Problem damit hat, dass ich mein Moped fahre, schlage ich mal den 2. Adventssamstag vor. Ob HK 2, Horst oder Overloon können wir ja  noch bequatschen. Würde mich freuen die Bande mal wieder zu sehen.
> @Harold: Willkommen im Forum. Die Glühweintour wurde vor einigen Jahren mal begonnen und hört sich schlimmer an als es ist. Ich hab einfach immer ne Kanne Glühwein und Christstollen mitgebracht und die haben wir dann mit paar Mann verputzt. Ist also nicht exessiv  Ist einfach gedacht um die trübe Zeit vor Weihnachten  gemeinsam zum Biken zu nutzen.


Hallo Friedhelm,
Glühweintour bin ich dabei, machen wir wenigstens noch ein Töurchen dieses Jahr. Dienstagsrunden Harry sind ca. 20-30 km.Treffpunkt Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wachtendonker (13. November 2019)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Glühweintour? Ist eigentlich ne gute Idee! Leider bin ich völlig ausser Form und den Alkohol muss ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auch weglassen. Aber heisser Kakao und Stollen geht ja auch. Wen also keiner ein Problem damit hat, dass ich mein Moped fahre, schlage ich mal den 2. Adventssamstag vor. Ob HK 2, Horst oder Overloon können wir ja  noch bequatschen. Würde mich freuen die Bande mal wieder zu sehen.
> @Harold: Willkommen im Forum. Die Glühweintour wurde vor einigen Jahren mal begonnen und hört sich schlimmer an als es ist. Ich hab einfach immer ne Kanne Glühwein und Christstollen mitgebracht und die haben wir dann mit paar Mann verputzt. Ist also nicht exessiv  Ist einfach gedacht um die trübe Zeit vor Weihnachten  gemeinsam zum Biken zu nutzen.




Overloon hört sich gut an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (13. November 2019)

Ich würde zur Hk2 tendieren.


----------



## stempelchen64 (13. November 2019)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, tendiere auch zur hk2.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Helsing (17. November 2019)

HK2 mit Glühwein garniert, hört sich gut an! Wenn die Startzeit passt, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## pAn1c (17. November 2019)

Helsing schrieb:


> HK2 mit Glühwein garniert, hört sich gut an! Wenn die Startzeit passt, bin ich auch dabei



Das hoffe ich doch , haben uns ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen.

Vielleicht schafft der @ambition es ja auch.


----------



## ambition (17. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Gerne bin ich dabei. Wo ist mir egal. Falls HK2, ich lese auf MTB-Heinsberg, das der Rothenbach Trail komplett zerstört ist.
Bis demnächst.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (18. November 2019)

2. Adventssamstag ist schon mal vorgemerkt,würde mich auch freuen euch nochmal zu sehen.HK2 ist für mich ok, @Friedhelm ich übernehme dann die Anfahrt mit dem Auto.

Gruß Hasso


----------



## Helsing (18. November 2019)

ambition schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Gerne bin ich dabei. Wo ist mir egal. Falls HK2, ich lese auf MTB-Heinsberg, das der Rothenbach Trail komplett zerstört ist.
> Bis demnächst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 939680


Die letzte Hälfte vom Rothenbachtrail ist nicht mehr befahrbar, aber wir können dieses Stück umfahren


----------



## Gudyo (19. November 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
@Hasso: Vielen Dank aber lieber ein andermal, ich hole dich ab weil ich mit dem E-Bike kommen möchte.
HK2 ist mehrheitsfähig, Treff wie üblich PP Oberkrüchten An der Meer, schlage mal 10.30 Uhr vor.  Wann genau, sollten wir Huberts Prognose anvertraun. Das mit dem Rothenbachtrail ist schlicht scheisse aber nix Neues. Ich bring Kakao und Christstollen mit und freu mich auf die Tour!
Bis dann
Friedhelm
PS: Zum Profil der Tour: 4 km einrollen, knackige 30 km (ca. 75% Trails) mit einigen Hm und dann wieder gemütliches ausrollen zum PP. Ich würde gerne den Singeltrail vor den 7 Hügeln einbauen, gut das du dabei bist Hasso


----------



## stempelchen64 (19. November 2019)

Alles klar, bin dabei 7.12.19 10:30 PP Oberkrüchten. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Freu mich auf ein paar bekannte Gesichter.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (19. November 2019)

Ja super, dann sind wir ja wieder eine schöne Truppe!
Freu mich schon drauf. Hotte und Kai sind vermutlich auch dabei.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. November 2019)

stempelchen64 schrieb:


> Alles klar, bin dabei 7.12.19 10:30 PP Oberkrüchten. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Freu mich auf ein paar bekannte Gesichter.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Was ist am 07.12.19?


----------



## pAn1c (20. November 2019)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Was ist am 07.12.19?



Glühweintour mit Kakao


----------



## Hasso Reynders (20. November 2019)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> @Hasso: Vielen Dank aber lieber ein andermal, ich hole dich ab weil ich mit dem E-Bike kommen möchte.
> HK2 ist mehrheitsfähig, Treff wie üblich PP Oberkrüchten An der Meer, schlage mal 10.30 Uhr vor.  Wann genau, sollten wir Huberts Prognose anvertraun. Das mit dem Rothenbachtrail ist schlicht scheisse aber nix Neues. Ich bring Kakao und Christstollen mit und freu mich auf die Tour!
> Bis dann
> ...


Kein Problem Friedhelm,fahre auch gerne mit dir.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. November 2019)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Glühweintour mit Kakao


Ich dachte 2. Weihnachtstag..
Samstags bin ich raus. Erwachsenenweiterbildung


----------



## pAn1c (20. November 2019)

Nee, gemeint war der 2.te Advent Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stempelchen64 (5. Dezember 2019)

Morgen zusammen,

bin am Samstag raus mich hat´s voll erwischt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gudyo (5. Dezember 2019)

Wen man kein Glück hat, kommt auch noch Pech dazu. Bin gestern Abend die Treppe runtergesegelt und hab ein Knie wie ein Luftballon. Tut mir echt leid aber ich bin auch raus für Samstag.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (6. Dezember 2019)

Zuerst mal gute Besserung an euch.Da ich die Tour dieses Jahr schon mal im Regen gefahren bin,melde ich mich für morgen auch ab.Wie wäre es mit nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag ?

Gruß Hasso


----------



## pAn1c (6. Dezember 2019)

Moin Jungs, da die Aussichten für morgen nicht so prall ausschauen, wäre ich auch für ein anderes Wochenende


----------



## Helsing (9. Dezember 2019)

Wetter war Samstag nicht  so schlecht wie gemeldet. Wenn es dieses Wochenende funktioniert, bitte melden, dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Burmi (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin wenn es irgendwie passt auch dabei !


----------



## maryjaine (6. Februar 2020)

Sind aktuell noch n paar Leute in Viersen am start?


----------



## anarchochris (6. Februar 2020)

Eher MG. Bin allerdings inzwischen in dauerspätschicht, also tendenziell Samstag dabei und unter der Woche je nach Zusatz Freien Tag.


----------



## maryjaine (6. Februar 2020)

anarchochris schrieb:


> Eher MG. Bin allerdings inzwischen in dauerspätschicht, also tendenziell Samstag dabei und unter der Woche je nach Zusatz Freien Tag.


ja fett (Y) Ist ja auch kein Weg mim Bike!


----------



## anarchochris (6. Februar 2020)

Denk ich auch. Kennst du dich denn ein wenig um Viersen aus? 
Derzeit bin ich (noch/wieder) auf einem Hardtail unterwegs, was sich allerdings die nächsten Monate ändern wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maryjaine (6. Februar 2020)

anarchochris schrieb:


> Denk ich auch. Kennst du dich denn ein wenig um Viersen aus?
> Derzeit bin ich (noch/wieder) auf einem Hardtail unterwegs, was sich allerdings die nächsten Monate ändern wird


Janeijanein  Haha bin selbst erst vor paar Wochen nach süchteln gezogen. Ich kenn mich da nur im Waldgebiet aus dass Gladbach und viersen verbindet. Da im Wald sogar sehr gut  Ist bei mir Biketechnich grad ähnlich. Hab n Dirtbike im aufbau. Ab nächstem Monat wieder nh Enduro und jz grad nur n Hardtail fürn übergang. 
Musste mich vor 4 Monaten von meinem Downhiller trennen. Aber wie gesagt, nächsten Monat bin ich auch wieder eeeeendlich vollgefedert  ? 

wie siehts aus richtung Dirt? Da im Wald sind n paar echt fette Spots, Kicker und gaps.


----------



## anarchochris (6. Februar 2020)

Puhhh dirt hab ich nie wirklich gefeiert, muss aber auch zugeben das ich da noch auf keinem saß. Vielleicht ändert sich das dann mal. SüchtelnerHöhen haben auf jeden Fall was. 
Hardtail ist hier auch vollkommen ausreichend. Jedenfalls für den Anfang und um die Träume kennen zu lernen. =)


----------



## stempelchen64 (15. Mai 2020)

Man hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los. Mach heute ein Töurchen bin so um 15:00 an der JH Hinsbeck, ca. 30-40km

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. Mai 2020)

Leider zu spät gesehen,dann bist du ja wieder fit, schön.Wir können ja nächsten Dienstag mal anpeilen. Gruß Hasso


----------



## Gudyo (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, mein Knie wird immer wieder dick,genau wie meine Plautze. An Radfahren ist also leider immer noch nicht zu denken. Bleibt gesund und hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## anarchochris (18. Mai 2020)

Hey ho. Ich warte noch sehnsüchtigst auf mein jobradel. Sobald das da ist bin ich samstags generell für Runden zu haben und unter der Woche je nach dem wie ich frei habe. 

Grüße und bleibt gesund. 
Chris


----------



## stempelchen64 (25. Mai 2020)

Alles gute Friedhelm, und lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Hoffentlich bis bald mal. Morgen 17:30 PPSH.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hasso Reynders (25. Mai 2020)

Dann bis morgen.Gruß Hasso


----------



## Winthor (7. Juni 2020)

Moin,
wollte mich nach langer Zeit hier auch mal wieder melden.

Ist die Achterbahn eigentlich noch befahrbar?

Das letzte Mal bin ich 2018 da gefahren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt mal wieder ein paar Kilometer mehr auf die Uhr bekomme.
Habe dieses Jahr schon mehr auf dem Tacho als das ganze letzte Jahr nach dem Rippenbruch im April 2019.Viel Grüße und bleibt gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli777 (16. Juni 2020)

Moin, dachte ich melde mich auch mal an und suche nach Mitfahrern. Fahre zwar mein Leben lang Rad, bin aber erst jetzt wieder durchs abnehmen auf das Mountainbiken gestoßen und möchte den Sport gerne aktiver angehen. Ich bin sehr ehrgeizig und möchte entsprechend auch alles rund um das Mountainbiken und die verschiedenen Fahrtechniken lernen. Aktuell also noch Beginnerlevel, hab aber keine Angst Sprünge oder technische Abfahrten zu probieren, nur der Respekt ist natürlich dafür da. 
Fahre aktuell ein Nukeproof Scout 275 um die Techniken zu lernen und wie oben bereits angesprochen ein paar Pfunde zu verlieren 
Unter der Woche ab 16 Uhr eigentlich für kurze Touren immer zu haben, ansonsten am Wochenende (auf Grund der aktuellen Situation) auch nicht wirklich verplant


----------



## stempelchen64 (16. Juni 2020)

Morgen 17:30 PPSH (Parkplatz Süchtelner-Höhen) Wer lust hat mitzufahren kurz melden.

Gruß Dieter

Entspannte Runde ca. 25km


----------



## Gudyo (30. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, nach langer, langer Enthaltsamkeit pusche ich unser Forum jetzt mal. Im Moment bin ich zu unbeständig in meiner Lust aufs biken, dass hat der ein oder andere leider schon erlebt. Heute bin ich aber mal die alte Landwehrrunde hier in MG gefahren. Zustand? Würg!
Hatte auch eine Begegnung der 3. Art Höhe Autobahnrastplatz kommt mir ein mittsiebziger auf der Landwehr mit seinem  Victoria Ebike schiebend entgegen und flucht wie ein Rohrspatz! Ihm sei der Reifen geplatzt als er über eine Wurzel gefahren ist und hat dann auch noch den Schneid mir zu sagen, da kann man nicht fahren auf so schmalen Wegen! Ich hab mich fast eingenässt. Hab ihm dann beim Flicken geholfen und hab einen neuen Freund gewonnen !
Zum Thema fahrbar, nur für den Fall, dass es in MG noch Trailsüchtige gibt:
Landwehr Richtung Franziskushaus 3 Hindernisse, gut fahrbar
Landwehr Wolfskull Richtung Waldfrieden  1. Abschnitt 2 Hindernisse, Rest fahrbar
Landwehr Paul Moor Schule Richtung Nordpark völlig unfahrbar
Landwehr BAB Brücke Waldfrieden  Richtung Spielplatz fahrbar
Rundkurs Wolfskull fahrbar
Müllberg alles fahrbar
Zum Glück gibt es immer einen Chickenway so hat die Runde insgesamt mit Müllberg 180 Hm bei 25 km. Nächste Woche fahr ich den südlichen Teil ab Paul Moor Schule. Wann genau gebe ich nach Lust und Wetterlage bekannt.
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## SintFloyd (30. September 2020)

cool! Ist auch teilweise meine Runde, suche noch Mitfahrer, Tempo entspannt.


----------



## pAn1c (1. Oktober 2020)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nach langer, langer Enthaltsamkeit pusche ich unser Forum jetzt mal. Im Moment bin ich zu unbeständig in meiner Lust aufs biken, dass hat der ein oder andere leider schon erlebt. Heute bin ich aber mal die alte Landwehrrunde hier in MG gefahren. Zustand? Würg!
> Hatte auch eine Begegnung der 3. Art Höhe Autobahnrastplatz kommt mir ein mittsiebziger auf der Landwehr mit seinem  Victoria Ebike schiebend entgegen und flucht wie ein Rohrspatz! Ihm sei der Reifen geplatzt als er über eine Wurzel gefahren ist und hat dann auch noch den Schneid mir zu sagen, da kann man nicht fahren auf so schmalen Wegen! Ich hab mich fast eingenässt. Hab ihm dann beim Flicken geholfen und hab einen neuen Freund gewonnen !
> Zum Thema fahrbar, nur für den Fall, dass es in MG noch Trailsüchtige gibt:
> Landwehr Richtung Franziskushaus 3 Hindernisse, gut fahrbar
> ...



Schön zu hören, das du wieder aktiv bist


----------



## Burmi (1. Oktober 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Schön zu hören, das du wieder aktiv bist



Schließe mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (3. Oktober 2020)

Morgen 11 Uhr Paul Moor Schule, nassen Arsch holen.


----------



## Deleted 548487 (3. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen, bin vor kurzem zu gezogen und suche eine Werkstatt, die an meinem Propain Tyee auch mal einen Lagerwechsel vornehmen kann.
Kenne mich in Brüggen und Umgebung leider noch nicht so gut aus.

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich ?
Kann auch gerne im Umkreis +20km sein.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Oktober 2020)

Leider kann ich keine Empfehlung geben weil ich alles selber mach am Bike. Am ehesten noch trau ich das BOC oder Georgs zu hier in Gladbach. In Viersen und Nettetal kenn ich gar keinen. Das Problem dürfte die Beschaffung der Lager sein und wen du Glück hast kommst du an einen Schrauber, der weis was er tut. Vor Jahren gab es mal einen echt guten hier in der Gegend, der war in der Szene als Danny bekannt, ob und wo der heute schraubt weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 548487 (4. Oktober 2020)

Das sind ja keine guten Aussichten.
Die Beschaffung der Lager ist kein Thema, die lassen sich bei PP direkt bestellen.
Der einzige Laden den ich hier kannte war ActionSports, der Werner schraubt meines Wissens nach aber auch nicht mehr.

Dann hoffe ich, dass der erste Defekt lange auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Oktober 2020)

Die gute Nachricht ist, bis auf eine querliegende Buche im Schwalmbruch, nahe der Holzbrücken ist die komplette Runde südliche Landwehr fahrbar. 
38.17 km 143 Hm inklusive Müllberg


----------



## Finnwulf (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich mache hier nur ungern Werbung, aber komm´doch mal bei uns vorbei. thebikeshop.de in Willich.


----------



## Deleted 548487 (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe ja genau um diese Werbung gebeten. Vielen Dank, werde ich tun


----------



## Multichris66 (31. Oktober 2020)

Fährt morgen früh jemand?
Grüße Christian


----------



## Gudyo (24. November 2020)

Guten Morgen liebe ehemaligen  
Hubert verspricht ein Hochdruckgebiet, mein Knie ist OK, meine Kondition so lala und ich hab Bock auf ne Glühweintour ohne Glühwein. Ich starte am Samstag, den 28.11. vom PP Oberkrüchten, Uhrzeit 10.30 Uhr. Es wird altersgemäß ruhig gefahren auf dem was von der HK 2 noch übrig ist. Christstollen und Kakao bring ich mit.
Gruß Friedhelm

PS:  Mopeds sind natürlich willkommen, haben sich aber an den Stramplern zu orientieren


----------



## pAn1c (25. November 2020)

Ist eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (27. November 2020)

Sind morgen um 10:30 am Parkplatz 

Vielleicht tauchen ja @Helsing und/oder @ambition auch noch auf


----------



## ambition (27. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich tauche Morgen nicht auf😭, obwohl ich bock habe. Will als Nichtdeutscher andere Touren Teilnehmer nicht abschrecken, wegen Corona. Ich habe sehr schöne Erinnerungen an die Glühweintour, hoffe das es nach Corona wieder klappt gemeinsam zu fahren. Wünsche euch Morgen eine wahnsinnig schöne Tour.

Viele Grüße, Frank🇳🇱♥️🇩🇪


----------



## Deleted 548487 (27. November 2020)

ambition schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich tauche Morgen nicht auf😭, obwohl ich bock habe. Will als Nichtdeutscher andere Touren Teilnehmer nicht abschrecken, wegen Corona. Ich habe sehr schöne Erinnerungen an die Glühweintour, hoffe das es nach Corona wieder klappt gemeinsam zu fahren. Wünsche euch Morgen eine wahnsinnig schöne Tour.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Frank🇳🇱♥️🇩🇪




Respekt !


----------



## Gudyo (29. November 2020)

Mir hat es echt gut gefallen auch wenn gegen Ende die Beine immer lahmer wurden. Ich finde dein Verhalten vorbildlich lieber Frank und es wird sich ganz sicher bald die Gelegenheit ergeben! Irgendwann wird sich der Spuk relativieren mit Corona. Schön auch , dass die HK II noch so durchgängig fahrbar ist! Ich weiß jetzt wieder warum ich immer und immer wieder aufs MTB steige egal wie fett oder unfit ich bin. 2 Stunden mit gleichgesinnten im Wald, das ist es was in mir Zufriedenheit erzeugt. Schönen Sonntag und bleibt gesund!!


----------



## Micha38 (6. Januar 2021)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Wo fahren hier denn sonst noch so die Meisten? Jetzt mal von Süchteln, Dahlheim oder irgendwelchen Landwehren mal abgesehen. Eifel, Bergisches?
Was ist denn so das nächste Highlight hier um MG, was keine Weltreise mit dem Auto ist.
Irgendwas in Richtung Enduro für Flachlandtiroler oder Trailtips?


----------



## Micha38 (8. Januar 2021)

Na hier tobt ja echt der Bär!


----------



## boetchen (9. Januar 2021)

Kann dein „Problem“ verstehen. Meine Hausrunde ist von Kempen aus Richtung Hülser Berg mit Inrather Berg. Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich auch wenn genug Zeit ist die Stunde Autofahrt ins Ahrtal gerne mal mache. Auch in Witten war ich mal, auch ca eine Stunde mit dem Auto. Hier in der Gegend ist sonst leider nicht viel.


----------



## Micha38 (9. Januar 2021)

Danke dir. Ja Witten war ich auch schon paar mal. Sehr nett. Welchen Spot im Ahrtal würdest du empfehlen?
Altenberg im Bergischen ist auch ganz gut...


----------



## boetchen (9. Januar 2021)

Rund um Bad Neuenahr und Altenahr gibt es einiges. Auch oft technisch und spitz.
Hier ist auch eine nette Tour beschrieben. https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.mountainbike-magazin.de/touren/ahrtal-mtb-tour-steinerberg/amp/
Bei kommod ist auch was zu finden.
Dringender Tip: wenn die Fahrt am Wochenende nötig wird, dann früh morgens, es sind sonst auch viele Wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha38 (10. Januar 2021)

Ja, die Tour sieht interessant aus, danke!
Inrather Berg lohnt sich? Ist natürlich toll was die da auf die Beine gestellt haben...aber wahrscheinlich halb Krefeld vor Ort oder geht es meistens noch?


----------



## boetchen (10. Januar 2021)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Ist mittlerweile gut was los. Ich war aber auch schon länger nicht mehr da. Auf deren FB Seite gibt es auch immer Hinweise wann die Strecke auf ist bzw. ob fahrbar.


----------



## pAn1c (1. September 2022)

Moin Jungs (und Mädels), ich wollte noch mal Hallo sagen.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (2. September 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Moin Jungs (und Mädels), ich wollte noch mal Hallo sagen.


Schön hier noch mal was zu hören. Hab aktuell Corona, wenn alles auskuriert, gerne wieder mal eine gemeinsame Runde.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## ambition (14. Oktober 2022)

Hab gestern Hasso getroffen bei mir zuhause🇳🇱. Ich hab ihm bei seine Biketour quer durch Holland ein stück begleitet. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht und komm gerne noch mal rüber für eine Tour bei Euch im Wald. Vielleicht bis bald.


----------



## pAn1c (14. Oktober 2022)

Hey Jungs, am 13.11.22 ist ein Reuver eine Tocht.
Noch jemand Lust?



Maas-Grensland Toertocht

Reuver

Datum:
Sonntag, 13 November

Veranstalter:
Twc de Paerssjtal Reuver

Verband:
Fietssport, NTFU

Café-zalen 'de Paerssjtal' Keulmseweg 103 5953 HG Reuver Nederland

Strecken:
35 - 55 km

Startzeit:
08:30 - 10:00

Preis:
km    startuur    deelnameprijzen    hm    % offroad 35    08:30    10:00    € 6,00    € 8,00    300     55    08:30    10:00    € 6,00    € 8,00    480

Internet:





						TWC de Paerssjtal – TWC de Paerssjtal
					






					www.twc-paerssjtal.nl
				




E-Mail:
[email protected]

Source / Informationen:





						Toertocht: Reuver  - Maas-Grensland Toertocht
					

Toertocht op 13/11/2022 in Reuver  met diverse afstanden: 35km, 55km




					mountainbike.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambition (15. Oktober 2022)

@pAn1c Gerne dabei. Bei mir sieht es aktuell so aus, als ob es klappen würde.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Oktober 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, am 13.11.22 ist ein Reuver eine Tocht.
> Noch jemand Lust?
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

da wollte ich auch mitfahren.

Am 29.10.2022 ist noch die N8fahrt in Asten:









						NightBike - TWC Asten
					

TWC Asten organiseert elk jaar een MTB tocht op de avond dat de wintertijd ingaat waarbij met verlichting gefietst dient te worden. Deze NightBike vindt plaats op zaterdag 29 oktober 2022. Vanuit de manege Heijligers kunnen deelnemers met verlichte fiets een spectaculair parcours fietsen (28 km...




					twcasten.nl
				




Die war immer Super..


----------



## pAn1c (19. Oktober 2022)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wollte ich auch mitfahren.
> 
> ...


Ich arbeite dran, das noch wer mit kommt.
Hast du für den Abend eventuell noch mal eine Lupine frei?


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

Lupine habe ich aktuell keine über....


----------



## pAn1c (28. Oktober 2022)

Wenn alles so bleibt, starten wir morgen mit 3 Mann aus Süchteln.


----------



## DR_Z (29. Oktober 2022)

Hallo
Bin auch mit einigen Mitfahrern dabei.
Hatte gestern noch eine traumhafte Tour auf den Trails von Neerkant & Meijel, das ist direkt bei Asten. Ich bin im Winter viel in Holland unterwegs und kenne mich dort gut aus. 
Wenn ihr Interesse daran habt, dass wir uns mal "beschnuppern", dann schaut mal nach einem silbernen Caddy-Maxi am Parkplatzrand beim Wassergraben MO-AT100
Ansonsten natürlich viel Spaß  DR_Z


----------



## pAn1c (29. Oktober 2022)

Hört sich gut an, ich halte die Augen auf 😁


----------



## pAn1c (29. Oktober 2022)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin auch mit einigen Mitfahrern dabei.
> Hatte gestern noch eine traumhafte Tour auf den Trails von Neerkant & Meijel, das ist direkt bei Asten. Ich bin im Winter viel in Holland unterwegs und kenne mich dort gut aus.
> Wenn ihr Interesse daran habt, dass wir uns mal "beschnuppern", dann schaut mal nach einem silbernen Caddy-Maxi am Parkplatzrand beim Wassergraben MO-AT100
> Ansonsten natürlich viel Spaß  DR_Z


Haben uns leider verpasst, haben dein Auto gesehen, bei der Ankunft bist du aber schon weg gewesen


----------



## DR_Z (30. Oktober 2022)

Tut mir leid. Ich hatte auch Ausschau gehalten. 
Wenn ihr Freude an den Trails in Holland habt, dann gebe ich euch hier Bescheid wenn ich dort am Wochenende unterwegs bin. Wochentags ist für euch wahrscheinlich nicht möglich


----------



## pAn1c (30. Oktober 2022)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Tut mir leid. Ich hatte auch Ausschau gehalten.
> Wenn ihr Freude an den Trails in Holland habt, dann gebe ich euch hier Bescheid wenn ich dort am Wochenende unterwegs bin. Wochentags ist für euch wahrscheinlich nicht möglich


Hört sich gut an.
Was macht ihr an Strecke?
Wir fahren meist um die 40-50km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (31. Oktober 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Was macht ihr an Strecke?
> Wir fahren meist um die 40-50km.


Das passt. Wenn wir nach Holland fahren, dann stehen immer 40km + auf dem Plan.
Die längste Tour ist wohl Liessel -Helmond. Dort kommen wir auf gut 60km, davon 55km Trail. Eine Einkehr plane ich auch immer.


----------



## pAn1c (31. Oktober 2022)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Hasso Reynders (7. November 2022)

ambition schrieb:


> @pAn1c Gerne dabei. Bei mir sieht es aktuell so aus, als ob es klappen würde.


Bei mir klappt es auch, wir wollen um 9.30 da sein.Frank wann bis Du denn in Reuver,ich würde gerne mit Dir zusammen fahren.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## ambition (7. November 2022)

@Hasso Reynders 9.30 ist in Ordnung, wird schon gehen 👍


----------



## DR_Z (8. November 2022)

Muss mich leider abmelden da wir beschlossen haben die Runde am Samstag zu fahren. Meine Schlucht/Reuver-Runde verzichtet auf die Fahrt durch Reuver beinhaltet aber noch etwas mehr Trails und weniger Forstwege/Straße.
Wir starten auf der deutschen Seite.
Viel Spaß, so oder so 
Dr_Z


----------



## pAn1c (11. November 2022)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Muss mich leider abmelden da wir beschlossen haben die Runde am Samstag zu fahren. Meine Schlucht/Reuver-Runde verzichtet auf die Fahrt durch Reuver beinhaltet aber noch etwas mehr Trails und weniger Forstwege/Straße.
> Wir starten auf der deutschen Seite.
> Viel Spaß, so oder so
> Dr_Z


Euch viel Spaß morgen, irgendwann kommen wir noch mal zusammen 

Frank und Hasso, wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag


----------



## pAn1c (13. November 2022)

Sind viel früher als gedacht, rollen schon mal los


----------



## DR_Z (14. November 2022)

Na, wie wars?
Nächstes Jahr wieder?
Wir hatten eine tolle Tour mit ganz wenig Wanderern in der Schlucht.
Gruß DR_Z


----------



## Hasso Reynders (14. November 2022)

Sehr schöne Runde, wir waren alle begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (14. November 2022)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Runde, wir waren alle begeistert.


Also wir waren hart am Ende  

Schön war's trotzdem.


----------



## DR_Z (15. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Also wir waren hart am Ende
> 
> Schön war's trotzdem.


Spaß gehabt und mit letzter Kraft das Ziel erreicht.
Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## pAn1c (15. November 2022)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Spaß gehabt und mit letzter Kraft das Ziel erreicht.
> Alles richtig gemacht


Naja, es hätte mir besser gefallen, wenn wir ohne große Anstrengung ins Ziel gekommen wären


----------



## Gudyo (16. November 2022)

Schön zu lesen, dass das Forum noch lebt und besonders hab ich mich gefreut, dass ihr an mich gedacht habt für die Glühweintour. Zunächst war ich sehr euphorisch als Hasso mich angerufen hat und ich habe spontan zugesagt. Jedoch nach einer Nacht Überlegung muss ich leider passen. Mein Gesundheitszustand lässt es absehbar nicht zu eine wenn auch sehr moderate MTB-Tour zu fahren. Meine beiden Knie sind Fratze und mein Rheuma bremst mich stark ein. Ich wünsche euch jedoch viel Spaß beim biken und vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch mal ein Wiedersehen. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ambition (16. November 2022)

Hallo Friedhelm. Schön, wieder von Dir zu hören. Schade, dass deine Gesundheit nicht mitspielt. Es ist nicht schön, wenn der Kopf es will, aber der Körper nicht. Dank dir konnte ich die schöne Umgebung des Grenzlandes entdecken. Letzten Sonntag kam mehrmals die Bemerkung "hier sind wir auch mit Friedhelm gefahren". Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für deine Gesundheit und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal wieder, mit oder ohne MTB. Herzlichen dank für alle tollen Touren die wir gemeinsam gefahren sind 👍👍👍👍VG, Frank.


----------



## pAn1c (16. November 2022)

ambition schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm. Schön, wieder von Dir zu hören. Schade, dass deine Gesundheit nicht mitspielt. Es ist nicht schön, wenn der Kopf es will, aber der Körper nicht. Dank dir konnte ich die schöne Umgebung des Grenzlandes entdecken. Letzten Sonntag kam mehrmals die Bemerkung "hier sind wir auch mit Friedhelm gefahren". Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für deine Gesundheit und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal wieder, mit oder ohne MTB. Herzlichen dank für alle tollen Touren die wir gemeinsam gefahren sind 👍👍👍👍VG, Frank.


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
Es trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasso Reynders (22. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Naja, es hätte mir besser gefallen, wenn wir ohne große Anstrengung ins Ziel gekommen wären


L


Gudyo schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen, dass das Forum noch lebt und besonders hab ich mich gefreut, dass ihr an mich gedacht habt für die Glühweintour. Zunächst war ich sehr euphorisch als Hasso mich angerufen hat und ich habe spontan zugesagt. Jedoch nach einer Nacht Überlegung muss ich leider passen. Mein Gesundheitszustand lässt es absehbar nicht zu eine wenn auch sehr moderate MTB-Tour zu fahren. Meine beiden Knie sind Fratze und mein Rheuma bremst mich stark ein. Ich wünsche euch jedoch viel Spaß beim biken und vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch mal ein Wiedersehen.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Hallo Friedhelm,
habe deine Antwort gerade erst gelesen, schade. Kann mich auch nur den Worten von Frank anschließen.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## Hasso Reynders (25. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Glühweintour am 11.12.  10 Uhr, Treffpunkt PP Oberkrüchten,An der Meer.
Ich schlage mal HK2 vor,war immer beliebt und mehrheitsfähig. Freue mich auf rege Beteiligung.
Gruß Hasso


----------



## pAn1c (25. November 2022)

Hasso Reynders schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Glühweintour am 11.12.  10 Uhr, Treffpunkt PP Oberkrüchten,An der Meer.
> Ich schlage mal HK2 vor,war immer beliebt und mehrheitsfähig. Freue mich auf rege Beteiligung.
> Gruß Hasso


Hk2 passt zu der Jahreszeit


----------



## pAn1c (30. November 2022)

Die Resonanz ist hier ja nicht allzugroß  

Wir treten aus Süchteln so wie es jetzt aussieht mit Hotte, Markus, Tim und mir an.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich bringe noch Lukas und Petra mit.


----------



## pAn1c (5. Dezember 2022)

Da haben wir ja einige zusammen 👍


----------



## Chief_ (15. Dezember 2022)

Moin zusammen ✌ gibt's denn hier auch Biker aus Heinsberg und der näheren Umgebung? Bspw. für ne gemeinsame Feierabendrunde oder einfach nur so.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (15. Dezember 2022)

Chief_ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen ✌ gibt's denn hier auch Biker aus Heinsberg und der näheren Umgebung? Bspw. für ne gemeinsame Feierabendrunde oder einfach nur so.


Schau mal bei MTB-Heinsberg rein,da findest du auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## ambition (17. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachtstour gemacht in form einen Tannenbaum🎄, 115 km mit dem MTB. Hat sechs Stunden gebraucht, um Euch diesen persönlichen Weihnachtsgruß zu übermitteln. 
Wünsche Euch ein schönes Fest 🎅

Ps. Ein weiteres Dankeschön für die gelungene Glühweintour 👍👍👍und die leckeren Köstlichkeiten.


----------



## Gudyo (17. Dezember 2022)

Du bist echt der Hammer .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (17. Dezember 2022)

ambition schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1603402
> Weihnachtstour gemacht in form einen Tannenbaum🎄, 115 km mit dem MTB. Hat sechs Stunden gebraucht, um Euch diesen persönlichen Weihnachtsgruß zu übermitteln.
> Wünsche Euch ein schönes Fest 🎅
> 
> Ps. Ein weiteres Dankeschön für die gelungene Glühweintour 👍👍👍und die leckeren Köstlichkeiten.


Rakete 😁👍,
Kein Wunder, das du so fit bist😅.
Dir auch ein frohes, besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Hasso Reynders (19. Dezember 2022)

ambition schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1603402
> Weihnachtstour gemacht in form einen Tannenbaum🎄, 115 km mit dem MTB. Hat sechs Stunden gebraucht, um Euch diesen persönlichen Weihnachtsgruß zu übermitteln.
> Wünsche Euch ein schönes Fest 🎅
> 
> Ps. Ein weiteres Dankeschön für die gelungene Glühweintour 👍👍👍und die leckeren Köstlichkeiten.


Schöne Idee und eine stramme Tour.
Wünsche Dir und allen anderen ein 
frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.


----------

